# Rate The Last Movie You Saw



## Man in Black (Jul 9, 2008)

Hancock 7/10

first half was great, second half okay


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2008)

Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker 10/10

It has the Joker in it. Yar-har.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Vantage Point: 7/10

It was an alright movie. The rewind thing got kind of old, but I liked the way the story unfolded. However, the ending left something to be desired, and the movie was too short.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2008)

Strange Wilderness: I got a few cheap laughs from it, was pretty shitty overall though. 4/10


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

28 days later: 9/10
Great zombie flick, with some really impressive footage of a deserted London (and England for that matter. Story is really good too


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2008)

Last full movie I saw was Ironman, I give it an 9/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanted - 7/10


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 9, 2008)

Iron Man. I give this 7/10.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 9, 2008)

Hancock 7/10

Above average, but not too special.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanted 6/10.
The acting was impressive, especially newcomer James McAvoy. But the plot was more or less silly and predictable.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 9, 2008)

'The Dark Knight' 3/10...........lol j/k...

..just recently saw 'Shaun Of The Dead' (on dvd of course) ....hilarious!   8/10


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 9, 2008)

WALL-E: 9/10

Just great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2008)

Zombie: Aka zombie flesh eaters. 

If you are into gross, zombie fun. This one is for you.

If you want to read the full review: 23% approval.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanted 8/10

Very entertaining movie with some good acting. Morgan Freeman made that movie full of win.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2008)

Wall-E 9/10

A very good movie. Wall-E and his fellow robot buddies are so adorable.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanted 8/10

One of the best action movies I have seen in years.  The movie is a thrill ride from the beginning to the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, fogot Wall-E.

ummm, 3/4.

It was good for what it was. Was more cute than funny, but still worth a watch if you like pixar.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

Star Wars: Return of The Jedi 10/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

WALL-E: 10/10
Simply adorable pek


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 9, 2008)

HanCOCK 

First half was awesome.


7/10 That woman ruined it for me.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

The Rundown 10/10 .


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 9, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda 10/10
It was awesome


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 10, 2008)

Hancock 7.5/10.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 10, 2008)

Adulthood 8/10


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2008)

Wanted - 6/10

nice action but it had terrible character development, bad acting, bad pacing and a very unsatisfying ending

stay with the comic book.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

Austin Powers: The Spy who shagged me.   10/10.


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Bridget jones diary: edge of reason 8/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Wanted - 6/10
> 
> nice action but it had terrible character development, bad acting, bad pacing and a very unsatisfying ending
> 
> stay with the comic book.



Comic wasn't much better anyway.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 10, 2008)

It was wanted, and i give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2008)

Wall-E- 10/10
Cute and funny


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Fight Club (again, hahahahahah). 10/10

Love it, great twist at the end. :3


----------



## Denji (Jul 10, 2008)

WALL-E

10/10

instant classic


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 10, 2008)

Superbad, funny as hell, 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

Saw 4 5/10 (Generous)


----------



## Koi (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw for the first time: WALL-E; 10/10.

Saw again: The Birdcage: 8/10.  I love that movie.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 11, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone: 9/10

Very bleak and a few too many endings, but overall brilliant


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Hellboy 7/10
I love the movie, but it wasn't anything "special". The ending made me give it a 7, cause it was pretty badass.

The Illusionist 9/10
Great film, love the twist at the end.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm 7/10
Nice movie


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2008)

The Usual Suspects last night on AMC. 
9/10 One of my favorite movie twists ever. They pull it off very nicely.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

Hellboy 2: The Golden Army - 10/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Hancock, 9.8/10. I am a sucker for will smith movies so far ( independence days) and his acting was really good IMO. "call me an asshole.. one.. more.. time".
Kid: asshole *gets flinged up miles into the air*.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> The Rundown 10/10 .





Ryuk said:


> Austin Powers: The Spy who shagged me.   10/10.





Ryuk said:


> Hellboy 2: The Golden Army - 10/10





			
				Ryuk said:
			
		

> Every movie ever made-10/10



You sure do give out tens frequently.

Miller's Crossing *A-*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2008)

Kill Baby Kill- 8/10

Starts off slow, but it quickly turns into a freaky nightmare.

The more I watch Mario Bava's films, the less I respect Dario Argento(who seems to have basically copied him)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 12, 2008)

*Kung Fu Panda* - 8/10 Predictable at many moments though..


----------



## Even (Jul 12, 2008)

Batman Begins - 10/10 I friggin love this movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Batman - 5/10

Rushed romance, gotta hate it. And the Prince songs? Fuck Prince.
Joker was the only thing that made me give it a 5 (and even the Joker was borderline shit).

---

Batman Forever - 2/10 



I'm giving it a two because at least the special effects were somewhat decent. The rest was just bullshit. I hated it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hellboy 2 - 9/10


----------



## Adonis (Jul 13, 2008)

American History X-9/10

Actually, technically, the last movie I "saw" was the first third of Fight Club. I'd give that third a 6/10.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 13, 2008)

Surf's Up 8/10

Hella funny movie, but it was too short.


----------



## Clue (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wanted* for the second time- 9/10


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street X3

I loved it. The acting was good and everyone sang well in this musical movie. It's a wonderful movie I can recommend . . . 

10


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 13, 2008)

American Psycho-8/10


Christian Bale was fucking awesome in this.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 13, 2008)

Hellboy 2 The Golden Army - 8/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

Bee Movie. 4/10

Funny in some parts, cute idea but yea...I hate kid movies.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 13, 2008)

Freedom Writers - 10/10 

Very realistic, shows you what inner city life really is, but makes you feel hopefull at the same time


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 13, 2008)

^

I absolutely love that movie!

For me, last movie I've watched was Mulan, I believe.

LOVE that movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 13, 2008)

V for Vendetta- 10/10

One of my favorite movies


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

King Kong(2005) *B-*


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 13, 2008)

Wall-e 10/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 14, 2008)

Smokin' Aces (6th time) (10/10)

Love it.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 14, 2008)

The latter two-thirds of Fight Club--8/10


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 14, 2008)

Baseketball 10/10 lulz


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2008)

Equilibrium - 10/10
Christian Bale is awesome in this movie The movie itself is awesome too. This movie made me stop trusting movie critics


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Hancock gets a 6.5/10 for me. I'd give it a 7 if it didn't suck so bad.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell Boy2 9/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Dumb and Dumber

10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2008)

Once Upon a time In America-*A+*

I forgot how graphic this movie was, and how long.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

The Myst

7.9


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

WALL-E, *9.5/10*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 15, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda

8/10

Very funny and the action secuences surpass most of real action films of martial arts


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

Meet the Robinsons 

9/10

Very enjoyable movie. Made me smile and laugh through the entire film. Great Disney quality all over And, hey, any movie with a sinister bowler hat as it's main villain = instant win


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2008)

The Ruins.

7/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

Rambo
8/10    .


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Tracey Fragments-rental

I'm still having trouble trying to figure out whether I like this movie or not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2008)

Theaters:

Hellboy 2 - 6/10.  Just wasn't that impressed with it.  It felt long.  And there was just nothing spectacular about it.  Inferior to the last Guillermo film I watched... Pan's Labyrinth.

DVD/Blu Ray:

The Ruins: 3/10.  Nothing new here.  I like Jena Malone, but this movie has the corniest "villain" ever.  I'd rather watch Leprechaun in the Hood over this...at least it's funny.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> DVD/Blu Ray:
> 
> The Ruins: 3/10.  Nothing new here.  I like Jena Malone, but this movie has the corniest "villain" ever.  I'd rather watch Leprechaun in the Hood over this...at least it's funny.



I take it you didn't like The Happening either?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw, the Ruins was okay. 

The novel in some ways was alot better, but also kind of worse in that the characters are all typecast.

In the movie, they were kind of annoying, but the actors did well.

Far from a classic, but I'd give it a 6/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I take it you didn't like The Happening either?


No, I didn't like it.  I thought it had some cool scenes at the beginning.  But when they explained what was causing everything...I just thought it was completely and utterly ridiculous.

"We need to run in smaller groups so that the plants won't kill us."  Pretty fucking idiotic if you ask me.

Probably a 5/10.  It was better than The Ruins at least.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> No, I didn't like it.  I thought it had some cool scenes at the beginning.  But when they explained what was causing everything...I just thought it was completely and utterly ridiculous.
> 
> "We need to run in smaller groups so that the plants won't kill us."  Pretty fucking idiotic if you ask me.
> 
> Probably a 5/10.  It was better than The Ruins at least.



I actually agree on this. Happening got worse as time went on.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2008)

Wanted. I give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2008)

Juno *B-* _(Don't look Adonis!)_

I don't know why, but I really enjoyed this movie this time around. Maybe it was because of the company I saw it with, or because I've felt kinda blue the past couple of weeks...but yeah, I had a very good time. Still had some problems with the dialogue though.

Though, I go and buy the movie on Blu-ray, and what does my friend do? She goes and orders it on demand.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

Batman The Dark Knight- 10/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 16, 2008)

Batman: The Dark Knight - 11/10

Awake - 6/10


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

The last film I saw in theaters was Speed Racer (living in Australia, so it was released recently) and I really enjoyed it.  I felt that it was a nice adaptation from the old anime to  a live action film.  Could've used less of the little bother though... Its a shame it bombed in the BO, I would've like a sequel...

8/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

Grandma's Boy - 7/10

I don't usually like drug comedies, but it was pretty funny.



Roy said:


> Batman The Dark Knight- 10/10





Skeksis said:


> Batman: The Dark Knight - 11/10
> 
> Awake - 6/10





Batman: The Dark Knight *Trailer *- 12/10

Yea.


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda - 9/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

American History X - 9/10

Great film.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 17, 2008)

Austin Powers Gold Member: 10/10.


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

Shaolin Soccer - 9/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 19, 2008)

Hot Rod - 8/10


----------



## kire (Jul 19, 2008)

The Other Boleyn Girl ---5/10.  
It was too rushed, and the acting was ehh..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

*Dark City: Director's Cut*-A+

Well, here it is. A Director's cut that leaves the theatrical cut as completely useless. They removed the narration(It was a great Idea to tell the whole story right in the beginning wasn't it!), and added some more scenes that help slow the pace down...in a good way, the theatrical cut always felt a bit frantic and short. The only problem I have, is that the climax is still a bombastic fight...I was hoping for a more cerebral way to end the movie, but what is there works fine, like it has for 10 years.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2008)

The Happening = D-

Close up of plants and a psycho grandma isn't enough to be called a scary movie. Sad part is, the scariest part of this movie was a grandma slapping a kid's hand for taking a cookie. Top that off with this just being another respect plant moral movie, which we hear enough about, than you got yourself an F.

But there was this part where the main character talked about cough drops he bought cause a chick was hot that made me laugh alot to get this a D-


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 10/10
AMAZING!!!! Joker totally stole the whole movie, I loved it. pek


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

you only gave 8.5 in the Dark Knight thread Why the sudden change of heart??


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Even said:


> you only gave 8.5 in the Dark Knight thread Why the sudden change of heart??



PMS. I was in a pissed off mood.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2008)

The Ruins 2/10

Originally a book and what makes the story so good is the characters but they were completely trashed in the movie and we didn't learn anything personal about them. It was very shallow and looked just like every other teen horror  
2 points for cool special effects.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2008)

Tropa de elite     -   7/10

Brutal brazilian movie that won last Berlin film festival. It tells the story of the BOPE, the special police squad that goes into the favelas to eliminate all drug dealers and such people

As I said is brutal, even more than City of God


----------



## Duffy (Jul 20, 2008)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 2


----------



## escamoh (Jul 20, 2008)

the dark knight - 9/10


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 20, 2008)

Meet the Spartans - 5/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

Stranger Than Fiction 9/10


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight-9/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 20, 2008)

Holes 6/10.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 20, 2008)

Hollow Man - 6/10


----------



## Mori (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 8.5/10


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 10/10


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 20, 2008)

The dark knight

7/10


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 20, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> The dark knight
> 
> 7/10



 how dare you.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight 

10/10


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> The Dark Knight
> 
> 10/10



The Dark Knight- 9.5/10...


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight 8.5/10


----------



## Elle (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got back from Dark Knight 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Knight 9.9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

Mori said:


> The Dark Knight - 8.5/10





Graham Acre said:


> The Dark Knight - 10/10





Ryoshi said:


> The dark knight
> 
> 7/10





Chaos Hokage said:


> The Dark Knight
> 
> 10/10





Penance said:


> The Dark Knight- 9.5/10...





Tetsuo235 said:


> The Dark Knight 8.5/10





Cero said:


> Dark Knight 9.9/10



The Mummy Returns-*D*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Pirates of the Carribean: At Worlds End- 7/10

Actually liked it more during my second viewing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 21, 2008)

Hancock - 6/10

Im a bit generous with the rate but its a midly entertaining movie so...


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

The Dark Knight

Googleplex/10


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mamma Mia! *
7.5/10

I loved it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 21, 2008)

Teh Dark Knigth 9.7/10
...
lol @ minus 0.3


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - 10/10 
a most excellent movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Some parts of The Dark Knight could have been paced a bit slower, and some scenes shouldn't be abruptly cut off.

But for its time of 2 hours, 32 minutes, a brilliant film.

10/10


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 22, 2008)

After watching it for the 4th time, *Wall-E: 9.5/10*

A movie with a large environmental theme and a great love story, Wall-E will win Best Animated Film of the Year just like Ratatouille did last year.
I  also liked the part where they had robot sex.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

*Blood Simple*-B

Yeah it feels a bit dated, but it's still a good thriller that actually has tension.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Dark Knight:* 10/10. The movie exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Superbad - 5/10

Again, I don't really care much for alcohol/drug comedies and most of it wasn't that funny. I got a few laughs but that was pretty much it.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 22, 2008)

Dark Knight : KHFVASDIUFSD/10

Knocked up: 7.5/10

Ratatouille: 7/10


----------



## Cair (Jul 22, 2008)

Eragon- 6/10.


The Dark Knight's next.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 22, 2008)

TMNT 2: The Ooze
8/10


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

Drumline - DVD - 6/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 22, 2008)

Avatar - Sozin's Comet - 10/10


----------



## dilbot (Jul 22, 2008)

27 dresses - 4/10

Cheesy, could see from a mile away twists, plain, cliched characters...

At least it helped me get through my plane ride.


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 22, 2008)

Hostel - 7.5/10


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Stardust: 9/10 solid film imo. Haven't read the book though.


----------



## Fin (Jul 22, 2008)

No country for old men: 9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*-A


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*-A



lol, why do titles have to be that long?

As for me.........Seven Notes in Black(AKA The Psychic): 6.5/10


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

Hancock. 8/10. The ending kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## wehaley (Jul 23, 2008)

Illegal Tender 6/10


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 9.9

It would've got a ten but batman's voice was horrible.


----------



## Blue_Bird (Jul 23, 2008)

Death Note Movie 3: L Change the World. - 10/10

I really liked the movie, it was good.  pek


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jul 23, 2008)

last movie: school of rock, 8
last new movie: kung fu panda, can't believe i chose to watch it just to satisfy my little cousin. but i actually didn't fall asleep, despite being sick with a flu. 7


----------



## King (Jul 23, 2008)

The last movie I saw was Titanic, which gets a 10/10.

Before that, I saw The Dark Knight, which gets a 8.5/10.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 23, 2008)

Two If by Sea - This movie was kind of bad, but somehow it was also funny  So I will give it 6/10.


----------



## Even (Jul 23, 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle - 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 23, 2008)

the dark knight 9/10


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 23, 2008)

Dark Knight: 10/10


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 23, 2008)

Shinobi - 4.6

Le haine (the hate) - 9.7/10

Indy and the last crusade - 8.9/10


----------



## escamoh (Jul 23, 2008)

pirates of the carribean: at worlds end

4/10

the worst in the trilogy and one of the most retarded films i've seen in my life


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2008)

Dark Knight 10/10

Amazing acting and story telling.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 24, 2008)

^What he said.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. 10/10


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 24, 2008)

Austin Powers International Man of Mystery 10/10


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 24, 2008)

The Dark Knight: 10/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 24, 2008)

The X-files. I want to believe           6/10

While i admit its an entertaining movie I don't understand why, after 6 years, they made such a pointless plot that doesn't add shit to the series. It would fit perfectly as an average chapter in the middle of its seasons


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2008)

While it wasn't a movie, I watched the first three episodes of "The Tales of Zatoichi", which is the TV series based on the films./

Guess I'd give it a 9/10. A must see for fans.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 25, 2008)

Se7en- 8/10


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 25, 2008)

Superbad - 10/10

Fuckin hilarious..


----------



## Tetos (Jul 25, 2008)

I AM LEGEND

10/10

Nothing more to say...


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hellboy 2 - 9/10

Some of the jokes were lame, but overall it was a superb movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

You rated Hellboy over Batman!!? 


Last movie I saw was Bank Job, with Jason Statham. It was alright, I'd give it a 2.5/4.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah, Batman is a 10/10. 

I was sorta pissy that day so I rated it low.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)

2/10

Nothing about this movie was entertaining or even remotely interesting; the characters were paper-thin, the plot was effectively non-existant beyond showcasing some rather lackluster special effects, the acting was insipid and vapid, and the whole prospect was utterly rediculous. 

Even the selling point of the movie itself was rather plain and unremarkable.  The CGI was too cartoony (intentionally or not) for me to take seriously.  I'll add 1 point because the 3-D effects may have made me jump once or twice.

I think laughed once, though. I don't quite remember at what part, or if it was even related to the movie at all, but I did.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

No Country for Old Men. 

10/10


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

11/10.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 25, 2008)

The Dark Knight 20/10

seriously, Saw it twice...XD Midnight showing and on tuesday.o0


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

100/10.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me rate it again next week.


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

TDK

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 26, 2008)

Enough - 10/10.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

Last movie I watched was actually My Neighbor Totoro, 7.5/10, a good Miyazaki film but not as good as some of the others.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 26, 2008)

Shinobi 

7/10
it was amusing : 3


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

I Am Legend

8.5/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight 10/10.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

Dial M for Murder.

8.5/10
Very entertaining and suspenseful. Hitchcock is a legend after all.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 26, 2008)

clerks 8/10

dogma 8/10

no country for old men 9.5/10


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 26, 2008)

Dark Knight  10/10

So good I'm watching it again in a few hours.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 26, 2008)

Jumper 9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

*Casino*-A-

It's fucking Scorsese...what do you expect? Though the dubbing so it could air with a TV-14 rating was hilarious.


----------



## raxor (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight 10/10

Beautiful


----------



## Katsura (Jul 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. 10/10



Is this a joke?  

Seems like all of you rate all films you like 8/10 + . That's pretty retarded. A 10/10 means the film was PERFECT. 9/10 is extremely good, and 8/10 means the film was very, very good. 

The Dark Knight was the last one I saw. 9,2/10.


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight 9/10

A few bad cuts and bad dialogue for some cops so no 10/10 this time. Still amazing though.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

Anaconda 3

3/10, would have given it a 2/10 but +1 for the Hoff.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight again: 10/10



Katsura said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Seems like all of you rate all films you like 8/10 + . That's pretty retarded. A 10/10 means the film was PERFECT. 9/10 is extremely good, and 8/10 means the film was very, very good.
> 
> The Dark Knight was the last one I saw. 9,2/10.



I've rated some films 5 and lower. Get your head off your cock, its my ratings and my opinions. GTFO.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

Batman Beyond: Return of Joker - 6/10


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 27, 2008)

The last movie I saw was Man on Fire 10/10


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2008)

Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey - 8/10 
Not as good as the first one, but great nonetheless


----------



## Katsura (Jul 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Dark Knight again: 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> I've rated some films 5 and lower. Get your head off your cock, its my ratings and my opinions. GTFO.



I know they're your opinions, I'm just saying they suck dick if you think the Prisoner from Azkaban is a 10/10, making it a perfect film. That's just one big insult to films like Pulp Fiction, The Godfather, Apocalypse Now etc and every good filmmaker. 

Not that the Harry Potter films are bad, I like them, some I like a lot, but yeah.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

I've given other films besides Harry Potter a 10/10. Like Black Snake Moan and Russian Dolls, both of those movies aren't very popular but I still gave them a perfect score. 
Seriously, doesn't matter if a film is popular or not, if its good then its good.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

the dark knight 10/10


----------



## Shibo (Jul 27, 2008)

Aragami

8/10

With just 2 actors and 1 setting, it was an interesting movie. The 6 seconds Sakaguchi appeared in it made me give it an 8 instead of 7


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 10 / 10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Smart People*
_
Well, seeing as how Ellen Page was in this movie, I decided to give it a try. And boy oh boy, was I in for 90 minutes of "meh."

Dennis Quaid plays some hobo who is also a part-time english professor at a college. His adopted brother is a middle-aged loser played by Thomas Hayden Church. If you find him attractive, by god hurry up and get this movie, two shots of his butt, supposedly for some joke...but I didn't laugh. Ellen Page plays Dennis' daughter, a smart young republican. Shoeface Jessica Parker plays some bitchy doctor, and some random guy plays Quaid's son, his name, "I'm not in this movie*." But for good reason, the few frames that did feature a cardboard cut-out of him made me wanna punch him. Goddamn punk insulted Vanessa(Page).

Well, I can't say I really watched the movie...since I basically fast-forwarded through any scenes that did not feature Ellen Page. But luckily, the plot is so generic, I didn't miss much. The whole family is a clusterfuck of normal people with exaggerated quirks...hmm, never heard that before. The completely straight guy is "I'm not in this movie," which is probably why he isn't more prominent. 

So, synopsis: Some hobo has been acting socially retarded since his wife died, finds Shoeface, they fall in love. Hobo's daughter doesn't like Shoeface...blah blah blah, adopted brother gets daughter high and drunk...daughter bitches. Shoeface gets pregnant, she bitches. Hobo realizes how socially retarded he is, they all accept each other. The end.

All together, a mediocre feel good film. Nothing bad, nothing good. Probably will end up on Lifetime someday.

*C
*
*Stolen Joke._

So, if you haven't noticed, lots of bitching in this movie. Quite a bit by Ellen Page. Which made me realize something.  The character Vanessa is just acting like a brat, and I just sit there going, "I see where she's coming from." Sure, I noticed symptoms in the best...namely the sets I've had, but this, and Hard Candy sitting in my Amazon cart, are the last pieces of evidences that proved it beyond a doubt.

I'm a Ellen Page fanboy*. Just a warning, her films might actually be terrible instead of average like I said.

*A collective "No shit" from the audience would be appropriate.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> I've given other films besides Harry Potter a 10/10. Like Black Snake Moan and Russian Dolls, both of those movies aren't very popular but I still gave them a perfect score.
> Seriously, doesn't matter if a film is popular or not, if its good then its good.



How can you fail to realize that a good film does not make it perfect. Both of the two films you mentioned are like 7/10. Good films, but far from perfect or outstanding. A 10 should be marked in history. Going all ''Mmmm! I like this, it's good! Therefore it's perfect!!!'' just puts you way down on the intellectual scale.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 28, 2008)

Mama Mia (My mother dragged me and my poor father along with her)

Oh man, it was quite cheesy and boring film with these women who keep screaming and waving their arms like a hyper kid on a crack!

It is NOT for men to watch this chicky film as men would rip out their hairs...


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Naruto the movie 2

10 / 10


----------



## Juli (Jul 28, 2008)

Collateral [8/10]..Tom Cruise makes a good villain..

Mamma Mia [7/10] It's definately a film for women..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Katsura said:


> How can you fail to realize that a good film does not make it perfect. Both of the two films you mentioned are like 7/10. Good films, but far from perfect or outstanding. *A 10 should be marked in history. Going all ''Mmmm! I like this, it's good! Therefore it's perfect!!!''* just puts you way down on the intellectual scale.



If a 10 on the scale means it's perfect, and no movie is perfect...then why bother having a 10 on the scale at all.

Besides, how do you now that Chee subscribes to the idea that 10/10 is perfect. I sure do not...and to avoid posts much like yours, I like using a letter grade.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Katsura said:


> How can you fail to realize that a good film does not make it perfect. Both of the two films you mentioned are like 7/10. Good films, but far from perfect or outstanding. A 10 should be marked in history. Going all ''Mmmm! I like this, it's good! Therefore it's perfect!!!'' just puts you way down on the intellectual scale.



I don't care because I can rate movies how I want to rate them. Now, shut the fuck up.

Perfect is an opinion. My fucking opinion. GTFO.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Perfect is an opinion. My fucking opinion. GTFO.



Except if it's critically acclaimed, then it's fucking fact!


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Except if it's critically acclaimed, then it's fucking fact!



Oh yes, quite. Critics know fucking best! 

Shoot 'Em Up. 5/10
The 5 is for the awesome fight scenes and the somewhat "there" story but overall it was so fucking cheesy.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 28, 2008)

I just watched _Order of the Phoenix_ and I agree with Chee - it's just really well done.  Rating...hmmm, movies are kind of a mood thingy for me.  I was really in the mood for it so I give it a 10/10.  They did a great job bringing this one over from the book.  I hated Goblet of Fire - the book was great but the movie bit hard.    

I watched _Pan's Labyrinth_ recently.  I found it very strange and extremely entertaining all over again.  As Mercedes gave Captain Vidal his "Joker-esq" mouth wound, I found myself asking Vidal - why so serious?  Damn...well done.  Was there ever a _Pan's_ thread?  I didn't find one with the search tool.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Italics said:


> Was there ever a _Pan's_ thread?  I didn't find one with the search tool.


Several.

All starting with, "I can't believe there wasn't a thread about this movie."


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 29, 2008)

Wanted 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh yes, quite. Critics know fucking best!
> 
> Shoot 'Em Up. 5/10
> The 5 is for the awesome fight scenes and the somewhat "there" story but overall it was so fucking cheesy.


It was _supposed_ to be cheeesy. 

I just watched the Dark Knight. I've give it a 3.8/4. Not a 4/4, because it didn't make my penis hard or wow me psychologically.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was _supposed_ to be cheeesy.
> 
> I just watched the Dark Knight. I've give it a 3.8/4. Not a 4/4, because it didn't make my penis hard or wow me psychologically.



It was too cheesy then. 


If I had a penis, it would be so hard after that sexy 2 hours and 30 minutes. pek


----------



## Shibo (Jul 29, 2008)

the dark knight 

my friend convinced me to go, I didnt really wanna see it cuz I dont give a crap about batman but I went.  It was pretty cool, and better than I expected. So I give it an 8.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 29, 2008)

One Missed Call.

A okay film, not brilliant as Ringu but still scary in some parts.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 30, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption - I realized I had seen the movie before, but I didn't care. It's amazing! 9/10


----------



## olaf (Jul 30, 2008)

Wanted 7/10

I've read the comic first and because of that I could barely stand changes they made to the plot. But my 'I know it all' mind set backfired at me near the end of the movie when things I didn't even suspect happened.

puting that aside (plot wasn't bad, it was quite good, but it didn't stand the chance compared with comic) I really enjoyed this movie, actors were well cast and done their jobs well. I wasn't sure about James McAvoy, but he turned out to be perfect in his role.

It was filmed, edited and directed in a way that doesn't let me complain about it. I really enjoyed seeing russian acotrs I saw in previous films of Bekmambetov.

All in all good summer flick.


----------



## Even (Jul 30, 2008)

The Flood - 8/10

British disaster film a la The Day After Tomorrow where a terrible storm wreaks havoc along the British coast, and ends up flooding London.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Ehh, I made the stupid decision to watch two movies back-to-back last night. What movies did I pick? Plague Dogs and An American Crime.

Well, I finally got my hands on the unedited version of Plague Dogs, and it's just as sad as it was before.

Now, An American Crime. Man that was a unpleasant ninety minutes. Ellen Page played a girl who was practically a saint, and the last seventy minutes were just her being abused. Thankfully, the director wasn't a sadistic freak, so the audience wasn't subjected to actually see the coke bottle scene. But the dancing around the displays of humility only serves to make it worse, as the mind fills in the cracks.

At the end of this movie, I felt dirty. I felt that humanity was a giant cesspool like a bunch of b-movie villains refer to it as. And of course, what comes on after I switch to the TV channels...a commercial about Darfur. 

*Rating:*_I want to kill myself._


----------



## Shibo (Jul 30, 2008)

Battlefield baseball aka battlefield stadium

AMAZING ! 10/10 ! lol
this movie was FANTASTIC XD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2008)

Get Smart 5/10

Carell is a funny guy and Hathaway is hot  but the last part of this movie, when action is more important than comedy (which was working well) the movie suffers from boreness, unnecesary moments and an overextended feeling.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Get Smart 5/10
> 
> Carell is a funny guy and Hathaway is hot  but the last part of this movie, when action is more important than comedy (which was working well) the movie suffers from boreness, unnecesary moments and an overextended feeling.



I thought that movie looked stupid.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I thought that movie looked stupid.



ironically speaking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

Watched 21 the other night. I didn't like the stereotypical ending where they give their money away and everything still works out anyway bullshit. I'd rather them keep it.

I'd give it a 2.5/4.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 30, 2008)

Madonna said:


> Wanted 7/10
> 
> I've read the comic first and because of that I could barely stand changes they made to the plot. But my 'I know it all' mind set backfired at me near the end of the movie when things I didn't even suspect happened.
> 
> ...


wtf @ your avy and sig.

Anyways, yeah I lots of people didn't like Wanted because it wasn't true to the comic.

But who gives a fuck? The movie was great.


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

Hancock...8/10...


----------



## escamoh (Jul 30, 2008)

slaughterhouse five

8.5/10


----------



## BIG Buddie (Jul 31, 2008)

dark knight 10/10 great movie great preformance by heath as joker


----------



## Shibo (Jul 31, 2008)

Unleashed

Hmmm, 7/10
The beginning was really good, but it started going down towards the end unfortunatly


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 1, 2008)

The mummy. Tomb of the dragon emperor 5/10

Its midly entertaining and the chinese themed plot is somehow nice but its all mindless explosions, runs, monsters and such thingies. More enjoyable to teenagers, I guess.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 1, 2008)

The Eye - 3/10. Completely uninteresting.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 2, 2008)

The Last Samurai 

I give it a ten. It was good acting and a great story. The music was really nice too so I loved that movie . . .


----------



## Shibo (Aug 2, 2008)

Be a man! Samurai school a.k.a Sakigake! Otoko-juku

I as a Sakagichi fan hate to admit it, but it wasnt thát good. The first hour was amusing, the last 50 minutes were.. well. too slow.

7/10


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good luck chuck - Some funny moments, I give it a 6 out 10.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 2, 2008)

Dumpling.

A interesting but sickening film about the middle-aged woman who wants to keep her youth and she done it by eating something but you will find out what she ate when you watch this film.

I would rate it 3/5


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 2, 2008)

Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift - 7/10


----------



## Redrick Wah (Aug 2, 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle 9.4/10 
Very funny and love the action sequences. Plus the music is amazing.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 2, 2008)

The Dark Knight. Best. Movie. Ever.

10/10. Why so serious?


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

Superhero Movie
10/10
Very good movie 
But I've expected less logical jokes and more boobs. Isn't this movie by the Makers of 'Scary Movie'?


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Superhero Movie
> 10/10
> Very good movie
> But I've expected less logical jokes and more boobs. Isn't this movie by Makerd the 'Scary Movie'?



                       .


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> .



What, wrong? 
I'm a teenager, gimme a break


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> What, wrong?
> I'm a teenager, gimme a break



Those movies are the shit of the movie industry. I'm a teenager as well, but I know when a film is utter crap.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 2, 2008)

the big lebowski

9/10

fucking hilarious film


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Those movies are the shit of the movie industry. I'm a teenager as well, but I know when a film is utter crap.



You're 16  Just noticed lol
I have seen way worse movies, actually. We seem to have differnt opinions here...No problem, I'm enough of a bitch to like the movie anyway


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> What, wrong?
> I'm a teenager, gimme a break



I wouldn't have accepted that shit when I was you're age...5 years ago.



> But I've expected *less logical jokes and more boobs*. Isn't this movie by Makerd the 'Scary Movie'?



Oh god.



> I have seen way worse movies, actually.



How does that justify giving it such a high score. I've seen worse movies than Spider-Man 3, but that doesn't mean I'd give it a A+.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, I actually kind of liked "Meet the Spartans". I'd only give it a 5 or 6/10, but I enjoy stupid comedy. I also enjoyed Date Movie, Epic Movie(only after the 2nd viewing), and all the Scary Movies.

But for some reason, I was completely indifferent to "Superhero Movie". All the funny(?) parts were in the trailer.....oh, didn't care for the Comebacks either.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I wouldn't have accepted that shit when I was you're age...5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But why does everybody find that movie so bad? I don't quite get it 
Okay, some jokes were stupid, but I don't really remember the last I've seen a very good movie with good jokes XD

I guess my Standards are low.low.low lol
I just love watching stupid movies :3

The last time I accidently saw a part of a scary movie, Pam Anderson and some other blonde chick were discussing their bust size. I can't be so wrong with that lol


----------



## XIII (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Knight 11/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

Danish movie called The Princess 7/10
Really good, but really sad! and it was also a bit strange :S


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2008)

The Great Debators- Great acting, writing, strong directing and a few touching moments. Sort of cliche, however.

8/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 2, 2008)

Batman & Mr. Freeze: SubZero

9 / 10


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Dances With Wolves, its a shame I haven't seen this film earlier, it was superb. 10/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Titanic 10/10 

Despite what people say about it, I love this movie.


----------



## Captain Snow (Aug 3, 2008)

Transformers.

8/10, great action and humorous here and there, but in my opinion a plain storyline.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 3, 2008)

After watching it for the 7th time... *Wall-E: 9.5/10*


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 3, 2008)

The Dark Knight 10/10

Fucking amazing


----------



## Shibo (Aug 3, 2008)

Cromartie Highschool ( live action )

LOL ! 8/10
Yamaguchi directed so how could it go wrong
it was funny as hell, the end a bit too long though. But very funny and random


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

The Dark Knight 11/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ Shit, I need to see that movie again. Maybe I can get my driver liscense this week and sneak out of the house. 

The Prestige
I dunno if I like or hate this film. The beginning was great but towards the end I started to get confused. Nice to see Nolan, Bale and Caine working together in a different film though.  6/10


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 4, 2008)

Marie Antoinette (/w Reese W.)
10/10
Really good Movie, I just love the mix of pop songs and classic music :3
Reese did a well job acting, and it's awesome overall


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 4, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Marie Antoinette (/w Reese W.)
> 10/10
> Really good Movie, I just love the mix of pop songs and classic music :3
> Reese did a well job acting, and it's awesome overall



She's Kirsten Dunst not Reese Whiterspoon


----------



## ethereal (Aug 4, 2008)

Déja Vu 6/10 

Kinda entertaining.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 4, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> She's Kirsten Dunst not Reese Whiterspoon



Ups, sorry. 
Come to think of it, you're right. I probably mixed them up because Kirsten was blonde in that Movie XD


----------



## Quagles (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dark Knight, 9/10


----------



## Hef (Aug 4, 2008)

Teeth - 7½/10 

Entertaining but nothing revolutionary.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 4, 2008)

Wakko's Wish: 9/10

Waspinator loves this film. Waspinator loved the songs in it, plus it has Mouseheads in it, so Waspinator fully recommends!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2008)

The Stone Angel-*D-*

Fucking terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ Shit, I need to see that movie again. Maybe I can get my driver liscense this week and sneak out of the house.
> 
> The Prestige
> I dunno if I like or hate this film. The beginning was great but towards the end I started to get confused. Nice to see Nolan, Bale and Caine working together in a different film though.  6/10


How could you not like that movie Chee?  It was amazing.  Nolan's third best film ever behind Memento and The Dark Knight.  

For a movie with a similar theme...check out The Illusionist.  I think it was slightly better than The Prestige.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Rukia said:


> How could you not like that movie Chee?  It was amazing.  Nolan's third best film ever behind Memento and The Dark Knight.
> 
> For a movie with a similar theme...check out The Illusionist.  I think it was slightly better than The Prestige.



I liked the movie, but the ending didn't live up to it. I probably should've gave it a 7 instead of a 6 though. xD

Still need to check out Memento. 

The Illusionist was great in my opinion. I think I rated that one a 9/10 or a 10/10 about a month ago.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins.

10/10


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Bubble Boy. Watched it for the first time. It was a littly corny. 7.4/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 4, 2008)

Ray 7/10

Nice biopic with a superb Jamie Foxx, which is like 90% of the importance of the movie. It has a feel of being overextended but the interest of the real character makes up for this. I liked the child scenes particularly.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 4, 2008)

Music and Lyrics 7/10 a good chick flick although could be a bit better.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 4, 2008)

Note: I was forced to see this.
Mamma mia: 0/10
Frickin terrible shit


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 4, 2008)

The Shitty: Tomb Of The Shitty Shit

3/10

Very very shitty.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 4, 2008)

The Mummy: Tomb of the .... u get it
5/10
just because of Jet Li


----------



## Cindy (Aug 5, 2008)

Mama Mia!

4.5/10


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2008)

TDK 

9/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

*Mouth To Mouth
*
Another Ellen Page film, this time about a cult apparently led by relatives of Matthew Mcconaughey. I can't remember a single scene in the movie where the guy who had a beard wore a shirt. But yeah, not that good of a movie. Any scenes that are supposed to hold dramatic plot points are undone by the fact that you have no connection with any of the characters. And the few scenes that did manage to make me take notice, moments that may have actually got to me are destroyed by some ridiculous dance routine followed right after them. And since this movie is supposed to show how bad cults are(really?), the lack of anything really shocking hurts the film.

Acting wise, I've actually got a complaint for Ellen Page. I'm pretty sure this movie starts out in England, and Sheri's(Page) mother has a accent...but I couldn't hear a trace of it in Sheri's voice. I actually thought they were in Canada before they mentioned they were heading to Spain. The other people do a decent job with what was given.

Rating:*D*


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 6, 2008)

Morwain said:


> Music and Lyrics 7/10 a good chick flick although could be a bit better.



:amazed
I loved that movie!


> Note: I was forced to see this.
> Mamma mia: 0/10
> Frickin terrible shit


Wow, thanks O__O
I wanted to watch that movie with mz friend, but I won't if it's so bad 

/Topic:
Enchanted 
9/10 
I loved the Movie 
They mixed all the Fairytale Clichees together and made it intentionelly
cheesy and clicheey  Some great jokes, a hilarious singing scene and a cute princess 
Do you hate me now? I love romantic and funny movies :imao


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 6, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> :amazed
> I loved that movie!
> 
> Wow, thanks O__O
> I wanted to watch that movie with mz friend, but I won't if it's so bad



Mamma Mia is more like for chicks, really. If you're female through, cool. Go and watch it.

I don't think all males would like to watch this film except homosexual ones!


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 6, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Mamma Mia is more like for chicks, really. If you're female through, cool. Go and watch it.
> 
> I don't think all males would like to watch this film except homosexual ones!



I'm chick MC chickchick lol
Yeah, I feel like Musical-like movies are kind of humiliating for guys XD I myself am very, very embarressed whenever I watch a movie with somebody singing in it 
It's just not cool to sing in a movie


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 6, 2008)

Bridge To Terabithia

8/10

I thought this was gonna just be another ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kid movie (didn't know anything about the book) but the last 45 minutes were just .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 6, 2008)

WALL-E 8/10

Very nice movie. The beggining with the post-apocalyptic Earth is better done than in most sci-fi movies and there's a lot of excellent ideas like the fatasses, the lack of dialogue, etc. And as always in Pixar movies, the action secuences, pacing and visuals are top notch. But still, i think Pixar has 6 films better than this.


----------



## Even (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 10/10

Best movie I've seen all year. AWESOME MOVIE!!!!
Heath Ledger really deserves an Oscar for his performance


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Knight 10/10

Mummy Dragon Emperor or whatever 4/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 6, 2008)

Superman Returns
0/10

I just HATE HATE HATE Superman.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Scarface:

9/10.

"You wanna fuck with me? Okay. You wanna play rough? Okay. Say hello to my little friend! "


----------



## batanga (Aug 6, 2008)

*My Little Pony - Princess Promenade*

Just watched this on youtube and it blew my mind. 10/10


----------



## Shibo (Aug 6, 2008)

Infernal Affairs aka Mou Gaan dou ( part 1 )

10/10
Seen it before but didnt pay attention. If you dont pay attention with this movie, your lost. However, this movie is just fantastic. Going to see 2 and 3 ASAP


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

2 and 3 are decent sequels, but not as good as the first. Personally, I wish part 3 didn't exist....I liked how part 1 ended. The remake(THe Departed) was good as well.

I just watched Akira Kurosawa's "Dreams". I'm still not sure what I feel about it....probably would give it a 7/10.....It's beautiful, but sleep inducing....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I watched Untraceable last night. I'd give it a 2.3141/4.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, I saw Untraceable in theaters. 

It was actually alot better than I expected, but I'd probably give it a 2.5/4....It's probably a 3/4 in terms of entertainment, but felt too similar to other movies and had some moments of blatant stupidity.

Now, pray for me, I'm about to watch "Jaws: The Revenge"


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 12/10.

It was orgasmic. The eye candy, the action, EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT!!!


----------



## Shibo (Aug 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> 2 and 3 are decent sequels, but not as good as the first. Personally, I wish part 3 didn't exist....I liked how part 1 ended.



Your talking about Infernal Affairs right?  just to make sure xD 
yeah Ive seen all 3 but that was quite a while ago and it has sort of faded in my memory  But with most movies the first is always best. But once you start a triology you just gotta finish it xP

Saw Untraceable in theaters, an okay movie but I totally hated the kitty torturing  >: ( lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, Infernal Affairs.

Yeah, the kitty scene was very hard to watch....


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Diary of a mad black women 8/10

Riding in cars with boys 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2008)

Jaws: The Revenge- It would have been great...if it was a comedy. 4.5/10

Balls of Fury- While the comedic value drops during the 3rd act, it's a pretty funny movie. 7/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 7, 2008)

Anger Management

7/10


----------



## Monzaemon (Aug 7, 2008)

The 4th man 10/10


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2008)

Mummy 3 ~ -10/10
Complete crap, harmful for brain.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Aug 7, 2008)

Scream 2 - LOL/10.

The last film i watched at the cinemas was Donkey Punch...STAY AWAY!


----------



## Hope (Aug 7, 2008)

Mummy 3 - 5/10
Kung Fu Panda - 6/10
Indiana Jones 4 - 5/10
Sweeney Todd - 8/10

I watched all these one after the other.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight 9/10


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 7, 2008)

Felon 10/10 best movie ive seen in a long time


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2008)

Spiderman. 6.5/10



batanga said:


> *My Little Pony - Princess Promenade*
> 
> Just watched this on youtube and it blew my mind. 10/10



Barbie movies > My Little Pony

Oh no I didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2008)

Serenity - absolute class sci-fi film. For it being probably one of the best this decade I might as well give it a 10/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yea, the last movie I watched was To Kill a Mockingbird not Spiderman. 

9/10

I really liked it.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 7, 2008)

Infernal Affairs 2

7.5/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

Dodgeball-10/10


----------



## Helix (Aug 7, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 10/10 

Funny stuff.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

KingPin 9/10    .


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Vantage Point.

8/10 very suspenseful


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

Ulvenatten / Night of the Wolf (Norwegian action/thriller) - 8/10
Norwegian action/thriller about a group of Chechen terrorists who take over a live debate program on Norwegian TV, and the Norwegian police's efforts to stop them.
Quite an exciting movie, actually, one of the better Norwegian action films out there


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 8, 2008)

The Longest Yard 4/10.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 8, 2008)

Dark Days 9/10


----------



## Shibo (Aug 8, 2008)

Infernal Affairs 3

7/10


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 8, 2008)

6/10 
Mr Woodcock i think is the name lol
had its good laughs but was extreamly boring at times


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2008)

Sleepaway Camp: Friday the 13th clone fodder with a "Surprise" ending.

6/10


----------



## Shorty (Aug 8, 2008)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor 


6/10 - pretty decent film, i expected more from it...


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Sleepaway Camp: Friday the 13th clone fodder with a "Surprise" ending.
> 
> 6/10




Only 6/10? Sleepaway camp was awesome!:amazed

Ive just seen it again today. 8.5/10


----------



## ethereal (Aug 8, 2008)

Dark Knight 11/10 

Haven't rated that one yet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Only 6/10? Sleepaway camp was awesome!:amazed
> 
> Ive just seen it again today. 8.5/10



I'll be sure to link you to my direct review of it when I actually post it.

Anyway, it pales in comparison to better slashers(Friday the 13th, for example)

The best thing about it was the final shot....unnerving, shocking, and...well, gay.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 8, 2008)

Taken  7/10

Interesting and intense thriller with Liam Neeson trying to recover his kidnapped daughter. The pace is vertiginous and some Neeson action secuences makes Jason Bourne look like a cripple.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

Mummy3 7/10

but before that , I saw Batman, 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2008)

Rescue Dawn- 6.5/10

Decent war movie....but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2008)

Casino Royale and Juno- both 9/10

The ending was great for both films the song for Juno and Bond introducing himself to Mr White pek


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 9, 2008)

21 I give it an 8.8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2008)

*Mew and the Wave Guiding Hero: Lucario* _(In Japanese)_ 10/10
Still my favourate Pokemon movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Pineapple Express*

8/10.

Hilarious film.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

The curse of the golden flower - 5/10

OMG that was a really - feel bad movie - I love the makers movies. But wtf! that was just really sad! Whyyyyyy!
But the movie was so nice made!


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just saw The Dark Knight and it was amazing... 10/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

Batman Begins - 10/10


----------



## Shibo (Aug 9, 2008)

House of flying Daggers
hmmmm
8/10 
Gawd there have never been this much Chinese movies on tv x"D


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

I didnt like House of Flying daggers. The fight scenes were bland, the love story was random and bland, the ending was lame(to be fair, Anita Mui died during production so they basically cut her role out) and it was just 10 steps down from the directors other works.........

Anyway, I watched "Sometimes they come back". Decent TV horror film. 6.5/10


----------



## Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Hancock 6/10

Before Hancock, Dark Knight 10/10.

I like House of flying daggers though the ending upset me from what I remember of it, the woman died in the end and both men ended up walking off right?


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Cashback. 10/10

Absolutely stunning film.


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 10, 2008)

Cabin Fever 6.5/10.


----------



## Juli (Aug 10, 2008)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show [10/10]

..Frank N. Furter..


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Friday - 8/10


----------



## Shibo (Aug 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I didnt like House of Flying daggers. The fight scenes were bland, the love story was random and bland, the ending was lame(to be fair, Anita Mui died during production so they basically cut her role out) and it was just 10 steps down from the directors other works.........



It was deffinitly not the best movie ever but visually it was beautiful. Now I am one of those people who can look at a beautiful painting for 5 hours so thats partly what made me give it an 8  and I thought the love story was very cute : 3 And Andy Lau


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 10, 2008)

BobleBoy 9/10
It was so sweet and funny! I like it alot! It was a movie, you felt good about!


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Black Sheep (1996) - 6/10.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

*Wall-E* 10/10
Loved it just as much as the first time. It's still my favourate film of the year so far.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

Pokemon Movie 3 (I think, the one with Entei)
9/10  Outstanding animation/plot/VA

I don't like pokemon much anymore though.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Pokemon Movie 3 (I think, the one with Entei)
> 9/10  Outstanding animation/plot/VA
> 
> I don't like pokemon much anymore though.


The dub has lost its appeal. I've recently been buying the movies in Japanese, so far I have _Mewtwo Strikes Back_ and _Mew and the Wave Guiding Hero Lucario_.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Titanic - 10/10.


----------



## Tsuki (Aug 10, 2008)

In theatres? That would be Hancock. I thought it was good, but I really didn't pay much attention to the quality of the movie. There were really cute boys sitting near me that had asked me out to go see it. I was too busy thinking about them.  At least 6/10, but I can't remember enough about it. ><




In general? then that's Airplane!, probably. Very good. Very funny. Classis. 9/10


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

Tsuki said:


> but I really didn't pay much attention to the quality of the movie. There were really cute boy*s* sitting near me that had asked me out to go see it. I was too busy thinking about them.


You went out with more than one person at the same time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

The Mist- 9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*

Re-watching movies makes me realize how great it is that I'm not contractually obligated to write out some bullshit top-ten list every year. I was a big fan of this movie when I first saw it, but if I was to make a list around the time everyone else was...this gem would have been relegated to a position behind "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford." Not so after today.

To put it simply, I loved this movie.

*Rating:*A+


----------



## Even (Aug 10, 2008)

Hancock - 8/10
I really enjoyed it Gave me a bunch of good laughs Great weekend entertainment


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Vono, "Assassination of Jesse James" is that good? Its on my netflix list, but only God knows where.....

Godzilla Vs Space Godzilla: Good, campy, monster fun. 7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought it was great, but the pacing could be a bit slow for some people.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 10, 2008)

Rambo 7/10 Not half as bad as i thought it would be


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought it was great, but the pacing could be a bit slow for some people.



Like a Sergio Leone film?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Rock*

8.5/10.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *The Rock*
> 
> 8.5/10.



Was that the one with Nicholas Cage and the VX nerve gas?


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*- 10/10


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 10, 2008)

Casino 9/10
What a satisfying ending


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Like a Sergio Leone film?



Even less action.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Fight Club (again...for like the 10000th time. ) 10/10


----------



## Hidden leaf (Aug 10, 2008)

Mr Woodcock: 9/10 i thought it was hilarious but just not enough to make 10


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 10, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Was that the one with Nicholas Cage and the VX nerve gas?



Yeah.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 11, 2008)

Hoodwinked!

Shit/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

The Myth- a very uneven Jackie Chan movie.

5/10


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

There will be Blood

8.5/10  Surprised me, the premise, plot, title and everything.  Wasn't mindblowing but went a long way from it's book title of "Oil!"


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2008)

Clerks

10/10

I simply can never ever get tired of this movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2008)

*The Spiderwick Chronicles* 6/10
Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

The Death Note Live Action Movie (Part 1) - 100000000/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Hoodwinked!
> 
> Shit/10



Fuck, I saw a little bit of that on CN and I wanted to punch a baby.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 11, 2008)

Didn't watch this in the theatre, watched it here at home.

Cloverfield
8/10


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 11, 2008)

The Sixth Sense. 8/10

The mother is strangely attractive


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mummy 3 

3/10

Shit on a stick. Trust me when I say no one in this film is getting an oscar.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 11, 2008)

Batman: Dark Knight 10/10 I saw it twice in one day.......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 11, 2008)

Mamma mia! 5/10

Although its not a boring or uninteresting film i think its too much girl-oriented for my tastes. Corny and cheesy sometimes and also Im not the biggest fan of ABBA music. Maybe if i was a girl i would give it one more point.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Fuck, I saw a little bit of that on CN and I wanted to punch a baby.



It sucked alot.


Freaky Friday

10/10


----------



## Micku (Aug 11, 2008)

The Dark Knight 9.8/10 ~ One of the best movies I ever saw. Or maybe a 9.9...

The Shawshank Redemption 9.5/10 ~ Very good movie.

Pineapple Express 7.7/10 ~ Funny film, better than some of the comedies that came out this summer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

The Nines. I'd give this one a 7.5/10. It was actually quite interesting despite being just a tad lame. I would recommend it to anyone that likes movies.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2008)

LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring 10/10.


----------



## Koi (Aug 11, 2008)

Pineapple Express.  8/10.  Funny, funny shit.


----------



## Even (Aug 11, 2008)

The Simpsons Movie - 8/10
"Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig, does whatever a spiderpig does"


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

Batman Begins (again for the 1000000th time) 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

Star Wars: Holiday Special

Oh my God I'm going to have a field day with this.

I'm deciding if its a 0/10 or a 0.5/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a holiday special?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

Like the live action Dragonball movie, few people know the holiday special exists. If you watch it, you will know why.

At least the dragonball movie is very amusing. This is one of the few times I actually regret wasting 2 hours of my life on a shitty movie...........God, I'd watch "Slashed Dreams" twice in a row before watching this garbage again.


----------



## Koi (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanna get my hands on the Holiday Sepcial SO BAD.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

DONT! ITS SOOOOOO NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a new movie to rate.

The Perfect Score.

The thing doesn't even deserve a rating it sucked so bad


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

Se7en - 9.5/10. It was spectacular.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2008)

*Gosford Park* 5/10
Interesting, it felt a bit slow at times but I enjoyed it. Stephen Fry was probably the best actor in this film.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

Another one 

Superhero Movie - 9.5/10

It was WAY better than Meet the Spartans, and a bit more serious then Epic Movie, yet it still had that classic sense of humor that the Scary Movie series had.


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2008)

White Chicks, lol.

7/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

Memento, very good film. 9/10


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2008)

Stranger Than Fiction.  Mountain Dew coming out my nose when Emma Thompson confronted Will Ferrell for staring at her chest -  "I was...???  I don't think I was.  I don't think I would do that.  If I was, I can assure you that it was only as a representative of the United States government".  

Quality flick.  I loved it. 10


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Cast Away. 

Fucking Amazing. 10/10 for the 4th time


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2008)

*Animalympics* 9/10
An old classic. It's hard to imagine a movie like this being made these days. Dean Wilson is still my favourate character.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

pineapple express 7.5/10
dead pool 8.5/10


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2008)

Fight club. 8/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 13, 2008)

The dark knight 8'5/10

Excellent movie in all areas. Technically, artistically and cinematographically. Awesome Ledger, score, cinematography, pacing, dialogues, plot, everything. It truly surpass the genre of comic superhero film to be something more relevant and artistic.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Changing Lanes - 6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2008)

*The Orphange*-B

Yeah, it's a bit generic, but well done.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 13, 2008)

Cashback 6/10
 what a let down from all the good reviews i heard


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2008)

Hatchet for the Honeymoon- Black-comedy, slasher(goreless) that eventually turns into a ghost story. Decent, I guess.

6/10


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 13, 2008)

The Five Deadly Venoms.  Always epic - easily a 20 on a scale to 10.  Soooo much cheese - and the voice-overs are just...well there are no words.  Classic Shaw Bros.


----------



## Cair (Aug 13, 2008)

The Dark Knight



6,546,184,546,874,168,716,416/10

It's too epic for words.


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 13, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

And I agree with above poster.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2008)

*Dark City: Theatrical Cut*-A-

There is no real reason to watch this now, just go with the director's cut. Oh, and the Blu-ray sucks...hard.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Aug 14, 2008)

the ruins 
7/10

its stupid


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, "Five Deadly Venoms" is SO such a movie that needs to be on my site.........

Dark City was pretty cool, if I remember it correctly.

Ugh, a movie that my site does not need is Drillbit Taylor, which is basically a family version of "Superbad". I dont mind that in itself, but its just not very funny.....not unwatchable, but oddly, the only satisfying thing about it was watching the bullies get picked on. 

5/10 I guess.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind 7/10

Started off slow but had some good funny moments. My real compliant was the ending which felt incomplete.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Lions for Lambs

5/10. Not good, not terrible. It's just....what it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, I reviewed the "Star Wars" holiday movie......
Raw	[HorribleRaws]​_Naruto​_Shippuuden​_-​_71​_(480x270).wmv

Tomorrow will be Sleepaway Camp.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 14, 2008)

Just got back from seeing Dark Knight, was good but way to long imo. 8/10


----------



## Cobra (Aug 14, 2008)

Dark Knight and it was the best movie I have ever seen

20/10


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> *lol, "Five Deadly Venoms" is SO such a movie that needs to be on my site.........
> *
> Dark City was pretty cool, if I remember it correctly.
> 
> ...



Hell yes - and if it's on the short list - well then you must include _The Kid With The Golden Arms_ as well.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Knight

*∞/10*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally got around to watching The Brothers Grimm from ages ago. I enjoyed it, 9/10. I'm a sucker for stories with siblings and fairytales reknit.


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2008)

Saw Clone Wars today with my guy and bro.

7/10.  The flick gets a lot of flak for not being within the traditional Star Wars equation, but I thought it was a lot of fun.  The animation I thought was fantastic, especially the fights.  One thing that really stunned me was the close-ups of the figures.  They take on a very specifically carved look with nearly painted surfaces.  Sounds totally lame, but it's actually very cool.

It's essentially a kids' movie, though, so you have to take it as such upon entry.

Anyway yeah, I enjoyed this.  My only complaints?  I wanted more, and there wasn't enough Mace or Yoda.  

OH OH OH-- afterthought: This is literally the only pre-original Star Wars flick where Anakin isn't a total whiny-assed pussy.  In fact, they made him sorta badassed.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 15, 2008)

Supercross: The Movie 10/10

Drillbit Taylor was good >:[


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Supercross: The Movie 10/10
> 
> Drillbit Taylor was good >:[



Was that an IMAX thingy?  I think that had a decent soundtrack if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Lance Vance (Aug 16, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> The Dark Knight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kirsten said:


> The Dark Knight.
> 
> And I agree with above poster.





Cobra said:


> Dark Knight and it was the best movie I have ever seen
> 
> 20/10





HK-47 said:


> The Dark Knight
> 
> *∞/10*



the dark knight, meh, it was alright


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Detroit Rock City

10/10


@Italics: Watched it on t.v.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 16, 2008)

Throne Of Blood.

Such a brilliant film with a breathtaking climax to a great plot.

10/10


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 16, 2008)

Stardust 7.5/10 not bad.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 16, 2008)

In Bruges  7/10

Good british crime movie with great acting of Colin farrell, Brendan Gleeson and Ralph Fiennes. The plot keeps you constantly intrigued, the dialogues are very good and theres quite a few excellent comedy situations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

Road Trip

8/10.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Batman: The mystery of Batwoman

8/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 16, 2008)

Hostel 2 - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Great White- 3.5/10

Very bad, "Jaws" clone, that was actually never released in the U.S due to plagarism. The shark reminds me of the shark in the Universal Studios theme park......


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 17, 2008)

Cemetery Man - 8.5/10 (Mainly because of the nude scene).


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeux d'enfants : 7.8/10


----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2008)

The Chorus (Les Choristes)

9/10.

Great film.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 17, 2008)

A Knight's Tale

8/10

Fun movie


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pineapple Express

7.5/10

Some good laughs.  Good stoner movie.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 17, 2008)

Manos: The Hands of Fate - 1/10

Any film buff should know about this one, but for those who know of it but haven't seen it, I say: yes, it really is that bad. It's definitely one of the worst movies of all time, and fully deserving of its reputation.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 17, 2008)

The Kite Runner. 9/10

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Bad Santa: 10/10


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 17, 2008)

Tropic Thunder

8/10

The movie was funny as hell! RDJ pull off another great performance.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Austin Powers - 10/10


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 17, 2008)

Cube Trilogy, Overall 8/10  bit late on these movies but enjoyed them, something little different for a change


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Shallow Hal - 6 / 10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 17, 2008)

Pootie Tang 10/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tropic Thunder

6/10

Not as good as I though it'd be.  I did get some good laughs.  The first half of the movie was retarded, the second half was when it got good.  Enjoyed all the celebrity cameos.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonic The Hedgehog (for the 100th time) - 7.5/10 woulda been better without the horrible dubs


----------



## Hope (Aug 18, 2008)

Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi

I was bored and it was on telly 

6/10


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 18, 2008)

_Star Wars: Clone Wars - 9/10_

_Overall enjoyable for young fans and hardcore SW buffs. The animation was stiff at times and certain scenes felt tacked on just to make it even more kiddish. Lightsaber fights were badass as usual. Droids were fuckin' hilarious. Only parts i felt could have been left out were Zero and Asoka's roles._


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 18, 2008)

My latest : Alfie.

7.5/10


----------



## Hellion (Aug 18, 2008)

Pineapple Express  / 

Best fight scene in history


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Snow Day - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2008)

Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws....

I enjoyed it like a 6.5/10.

But it's really a 1/10.....


----------



## April (Aug 19, 2008)

The Dark Night

Over 9000!/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

FullMetal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shamballa

          /10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 19, 2008)

Troy Director's Cut - 8.5/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Tropic Thunder

7.5 / 10.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 19, 2008)

Big Stan 7/10, just what ud expect from schneider


----------



## Hope (Aug 19, 2008)

The Mummy Returns

5/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^Great rating.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 19, 2008)

American Psycho. I enjoyed it, but the ending kinda left me wanting more. But I'm not sure if I understood it. Anyone want to explain?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

Just watched Rambo last night. The new one.

I'd give it a 6/10.

It had some nice action sequences, but it felt like they were action for action's sake; especially the ending.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix-*C
*
Well, I still think this is the second best HP movie, but it definitely has some problems.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 19, 2008)

Batman - Gotham Knight, 6/10 could have been good but it was put together so badly


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix-*C
> *
> Well, I still think this is the second best HP movie, but it definitely has some problems.



Which is your favorite HP movie?


----------



## Shibo (Aug 19, 2008)

Snot Rocket and Super Detective  aka Tebana Sankichi

fucking 10/10 ! lol, GREAT movie xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

American Pie - 9 Zarus/10 Zarus


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is your favorite HP movie?



The third.

And speaking of Alfonso Cuaron...

*Children Of Men-*A

One of the best sci-fi movies from the past five years. Sure, the best part is just being introduced to the depressing world it depicts, but the plot is no slouch either.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 19, 2008)

X-Men - 10/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Love Hina - Spring Movie

5/10.

The first part had some pretty good jokes in it, but then I remembered: the anime sucks. The manga's better. Once they actually LAND on the island, it gets boring. But hey, it was two bucks. Where are you going to find anime THAT cheap other than eBay?


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 19, 2008)

battle royale
10/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 19, 2008)

Batman Returns - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, "Children of Men" was good.

It had some cool twists, and I loved the actors. Touching and depressing.

I enjoyed the Love Hina anime/manga/movie special......although I loved none of them......


As for me, I just watched Lucio Fulci's "Touch of Death". Utterly repulsive and disgusting. 

5/10


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 19, 2008)

Simone - 7.9/10


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2008)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights.

Fucking 10/10.   I love it.  One of those movies I saw when I was younger and totally forgot about.  It's much funnier now that I understand the jokes, heh.  It's so weird to see Dave Chappelle, too.  And Cary Elwes?  Hoooooot.

EDIT- HOLY FUCK THAT WAS HIM IN SAW?!  GOD DAMMIT.  FUCKKKKKARGH. D: D: D:


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 20, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind- 5.9/10


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 20, 2008)

The Truman Show 10/10.  

Koi: Yeah, that movie was hilarious!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, Cary Elwes was in "Saw". I thought he did fine in "saw".....until he started crying that is.......then it became unintentionally funny.

I personally prefer him in comedy, because he's so charismatic and funny. "Princess Bride" and "Men In Tights" all the way!

Lone Wolf and the Cub 3: 8/10. Best Lone Wolf yet.....it's not as uneven as "part 1", but fuller than "Part 2". It owns.


----------



## Jackal (Aug 20, 2008)

School For Scoundrels: 7.9, it was a funny movie with some hahahahaha! parts in it, but it also had some.... ok wtf? moments.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Accepted:

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10, as always


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is my review of "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws"

Reborn Dropped


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2008)

One week of bannage and all the time in the world to watch movies and I only got 7. 

Memento (second time): 9/10
Interesting directing and it left me confused (it was supposed to) and overall its a really good movie.

The Dark Knight (for the third time): omfgthatwasevenmoreepicthenthefirsttwotimes/10

Sadly, the fake Batman hitting the window scared me AGAIN. 


Ferris Bueller's Day Off: 7/10 
Pretty funny, but that one scene where everyone started dancing was ridiculous.

Candy: 9/10
Disturbing film and wonderful performances by Heath Ledger and Abbie Cornish during the withdrawl scene.

Meet Bill: 7/10
Really funny but towards the end it turned into a pro-drug film and I'm not exactly a fan of those films.

Donnie Darko: 9/10
Unique and creepy film. I really enjoyed it.

Zodiac
6/10
REALLY slow movie. Overall its a good docudrama but it was almost 3 hours of just people talking back and forth to each other. The only scenes I liked is when the showed the Zodiac actually kill people and that was pretty much the first hour.


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2008)

Smokey and the Bandit - 9/10 
A true classic


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 20, 2008)

The Hot Chick

DO NOT WANT / 10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 20, 2008)

The Lion King 11/10.


----------



## Koi (Aug 20, 2008)

Scar himself deserves a 9,000/10.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 21, 2008)

The Butterfly Effect- 8/10, it was pretty sad in the end


----------



## Trolli (Aug 21, 2008)

Batman Begins 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2008)

I watched "Last Man on Earth" and "Panic in the Year Zero" back to back.

Last Man on Earth- 5/10- Average horror that just felt.....off. Even Vincent Price has done better in terms of acting.

Panic in the Year Zero- 6/10- Decent survival/sci-fi flick was basically ruined by annoying female characters and a crappy score.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 21, 2008)

Interview With A Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles

9/10


----------



## raininggemini (Aug 21, 2008)

Just re-watched 'Jumper' earlier: 6/10 

[Hayden Christensen pek]


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark: 5/10

I just don't like Indiana Jones.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

Lionheart.

8.5/10. 

Damn entertaining.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 21, 2008)

Starship Troopers - 8/10

Amazing storyline and effects!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 21, 2008)

Collateral - 9/10 

Yay for Cruise being a villain.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

The number 23.... 3/10 the storyline was okay... but the ending was VERY confusing...


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

National Treasure 2 - 9/10

I always loved NT, but the first one was better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark: 5/10
> 
> I just don't like Indiana Jones.



That or you're dead inside.

*Office Space*-C+


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2008)

American Psycho 6/10

Eh', it was an alright movie. I was expecting more out of Bale though.



Kirsty said:


> The number 23.... 3/10 the storyline was okay... but the ending was VERY confusing...


----------



## SPN (Aug 22, 2008)

Suicide Club - 9/10

As most Japanese movies go, it was good and I followed the story for most of the film but the last 5 minutes took an abrupt turn into WTF... I eventually caught onto it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Third Man*-A+

*Full Metal Jacket*
_First part_-Great
_Second part_-I turned the TV off


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

There Will Be Blood

Other then the great acting, I thought it was a complete mess. From the unsuitable soundtrack straight down to strange directing.

4/10



MartialHorror said:


> Chee, man we have differing tastes. If you expected more from Bale in AP, then were you disapointed in his performance as Batman? Agree on the rating though.



No, because it depends on the character he is playing. He was supposed to be crazy but I just didn't "feel" it. 

Batman is supposed to be calm so its perfect for Bale. And fuck, when he started to beat the shit out of the Joker it was superb acting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought he did great as the crazy guy. He blended charm and insanity perfectly(he played a similar role in "Shaft")

Hmmm, is "The Third Man" the old movie where the two guys are talking on that ride near the end. One guy faked his death or something and the other guy is confronting him on it....if so, I watched the ending in my screenwriting class. It was pretty cool but I haven't seen the whole movie.

"Full Metal Jacket" was cool until the Sarge dies....then I got so bored I think I turned it off too......

Oh shit, my turn.

Do you like Hitchcock?- 5/10(right now, I actually havent completely decided the rating).........dull thriller with lots of nods to Hitchcock movies.....ugh, these movies are going to kill me one day.....


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea, I agree but I just think he could've been more crazy. 

The chainsaw part was the only time I felt it but other then that it was just "eh".


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2008)

To be honest, I expected the movie to just be a normal slasher when I first saw it.....so the entire movie to me was just "eh".

I guess I need to see it again.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea, same here. It didn't have much blood compared to other slashers, most of the movie was him complaining about business cards.

I like the movie, don't get me wrong, but I just wanted more skull bashing homicidal manic blood gut and gore.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> There Will Be Blood
> 
> Other then the great acting, I thought it was a complete mess. From the unsuitable soundtrack straight down to strange directing.
> 
> 4/10



Go play with your joker action figure, this is a big people movie.



> Yea, same here. It didn't have much blood compared to other slashers, most of the movie was him complaining about business cards.
> 
> I like the movie, don't get me wrong, but I just wanted more skull bashing homicidal manic blood gut and gore.



The movie was a satire of the 80's, not some average slasher film. And Bale did a fine job, just because he isn't talking to himself doesn't mean he's not loony.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

I like "big people" films Vono. 

I just thought it was ridiculously annoying. I mean a WHOLE orchestra playing an epic song when they are just standing around? It was a little overdone.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> I like "big people" films Vono.
> 
> I just thought it was ridiculously annoying. I mean a WHOLE orchestra playing an epic song when they are just standing around? It was a little overdone.



I thought it fit the exaggerated nature of the main characters well enough.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought it fit the exaggerated nature of the main characters well enough.



The characters were the only bright spot in this film, I really like the messed-up dad and his deaf son but other then that...eh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm, well it's not like it's a character study after all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2008)

I liked the score......it often felt like it belonged in a horror movie....however.

I can see why they did it, and loved the movie ALOT more than I expected.....soooo all is good I guess.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea, it sounded like a horror flick soundtrack. xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 23, 2008)

Tenacious D & The Pick of Destiny ~ 7/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Batman (89) 0/10

Watched it halfway through but stopped because of its massive fail.


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 23, 2008)

I Know What You Did Last Summer - 5/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Black Mask - 0/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman (89) 0/10
> 
> Watched it halfway through but stopped because of its massive fail.



You officially have no taste.....


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 23, 2008)

Eragon ~ 0/10

I have no idea why I decided to re-watch it.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 24, 2008)

Catch Me If You Can(7/10)
Eh, not bad.


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2008)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army

6/10 (my six is equiv to an IMDB 7)


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman 6/10

It was an alright film, kept me entertained. Robin didn't do much though.



MartialHorror said:


> You officially have no taste.....


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Joe Dirt - 6/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Stardust - 9/10*

Amazing movie.  Story was great.  Loved the drama and the romance.  The music was epic.  Seeing Robert De Niro dancing in drag to the Can-Can was hilarious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You officially have no taste.....



I could've told you that a long time ago.

*Barton Fink*-A+


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman 6/10
> 
> It was an alright film, kept me entertained. Robin didn't do much though.



was it one of the old adam west movies or a cartoon?

The Ugly: 9/10- Devestating, disturbing film about a serial killer...


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

It was that cartoon movie made in 2003 I think.


----------



## Mori (Aug 24, 2008)

Mirrors - *7/10*

Pretty good movie.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2008)

A.I. Artificial Intelligence

6/10


Fucking depressing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

Death Race- 6/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

*Deja Vu*

8.5/10.

Very entertaining and well thought out movie. 

*28 Weeks Later*

8/10.

Very entertaining sequel.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2008)

The last movie I saw was *The Dark Knight* on August 10th.

I give it 10/10. That's one of the best movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 25, 2008)

Bedazzled - 5.5/10. Bleh. Better than I thought it'd be, though.

A.I. Artificial Intelligence - 5/10. Never liked this film at all. As someone else said - indeed, rather depressing.

Hancock - 4.5/10 - Terrible.

I Am Legend - 7/10 - Not bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2008)

Enchanted- Shut up, my Mother made me watch it because I made her watch "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws". This is NOT a movie I will put on my website.

Nevertheless, 6/10. Not as funny as it could have been, but it was charming and cute.


----------



## Koi (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tropic Thunder*:  A hell of a lot funnier than I thought it'd be, heh.  Hilarious.  I really enjoyed it.  And bonus?  RDJ proves that he's still fucking hot in any form.
9/10.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2008)

Jacobs ladder 9/10. I am also watching the professional right now, one of my favorites, 10/10


----------



## ethereal (Aug 26, 2008)

Jurassic Park III 3/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 26, 2008)

The butterfly Effect - 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2008)

Cat in the Brain- 5/10 on a nice day


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2008)

The middle of The Fountain. 8/10

It's really good so far, but I'll have to watch the whole thing. =\


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 26, 2008)

Raising Arizona 5/10, boringggg


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 26, 2008)

The Good the Bad and the Ugly - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Good the Bad and the Ugly - 10/10



Damn straight!

Jaws 2- 6/10.......just a lesser version of "Jaws"


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2008)

Batman Gotham Knight - 7.6/10 it was ok but some of em were boring


----------



## fghj (Aug 27, 2008)

2/6            .


----------



## michiruu (Aug 27, 2008)

awake  7.5/10
i loved the actin and the story was okey


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 27, 2008)

Tropic Thunder

Good, mindless, fun action comedy.

7/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 27, 2008)

Queen of the Damned - 7/10


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight (again) 10/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

Machinist 10/10

Superb film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2008)

Bleh, I thought Machinest was overrated. 

It had some good aspects and you got to hand it to Christian Bale for being such a method actor....but I thought it was just okay. Maybe a 6/10

Horror of Dracula- 8/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

Overrated? How's it overrated? I never heard of the movie until I searched his name up on netflix. 

And its a good movie IMO, even if its overrated it shouldn't effect the quality of the film at all.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 27, 2008)

Transamerica - 8/10

Very gay, my homophobic side came out a lot but i held it together and saw all of it. Good film even though it makes you kinda sick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought the Machinest was technically well done, but predictable and kind of boring......

I mean overrated critically. Perhaps that's what killed it for me. All the 10/10 type ratings made me think it was something great, when it was just like most of the movies of its type except with an extreme method actor as the lead.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

X-Men - 8/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought the Machinest was technically well done, but predictable and kind of boring......
> 
> I mean overrated critically. Perhaps that's what killed it for me. All the 10/10 type ratings made me think it was something great, when it was just like most of the movies of its type except with an extreme method actor as the lead.



Well, I thought it was a great film and I was interested throughout the movie. Sucks you don't agree cause I really liked it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Well, I thought it was a great film and I was interested throughout the movie. Sucks you don't agree cause I really liked it.



Meh, it happens. Alot of people didn't agree with my rating for "The Mist".

I'm also probably one of the only people in the world who likes "Carnosaur" and didn't particularly care for "The Incredible Hulk", so every movie can have a different effect on people.


----------



## TEK (Aug 27, 2008)

Step Brothers - 7.5/10

Hilarious comedy. You'll be laughing throughout most of the movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2008)

*The Fall-A+
*
What with the film's 54% on RT, it seems that it's a love/hate film. Most of the films detractors decry the film as nothing more film-maker ******y...and a excuse to travel the world. And for the first two thirds of the film, I agreed with them. Sure the film was gorgeous(I would recommend viewing it for the visuals alone), but it felt hollow. Until the the third act, where I began to really feel for the little girl and the stuntman.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

Mickey, Donald and Goofy: The Three Musketeers - 7/10
Nice Disney flick


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

The Believers- A wierd, horror flick about cults starring Martin Shin.

7/10

Why do kids in films always have to be so damn annoying?


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 28, 2008)

The Spirit 8/10

There was a speical viewing of the movie yesterday out here in las vegas. It was very intresting and samuel was simply awesome lol. The movie kinda started off slightly slow at first but all together the movie was pretty damn nice . I wasnt all that great but then it wasnt crap, was just right too me. Dont wanna spoil much at all so i'll just leave it at that but I do recomend seeing this movie once it hits theaters in the next couple months.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Scream 2*

6/10.


----------



## Juli (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dark Knight [8/10]

..I thought it was a bit lengthy.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 28, 2008)

Redbelt 7/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Casino Royale 8/10

Pretty decent action flick. I'll be seeing the sequel. ^_^


----------



## ethereal (Aug 28, 2008)

A Walk to Remember 5/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 9/10 Heath Ledger was awesome as Joker.


----------



## Micku (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dark Knight (again)~ 9.6/10

Forrest Gump~ 9.2/10- I heard the book was better ^.^

Tropic Thunder~ 6/10

Pineapple Express~ 7/10

Death Note Live Action Movie~ 4 or 5/10....What's up with Japanese acting? Every movie that I see that came from over there, their movies aren't as good as ours IMO. Their animation kickass...And the special effects sort'a sucked. I don't really see a lot of foreign film, are they always like this?

Justice League: The New Frontier~ 8/10 

Ultimate Avengers- 8/10

Ultimate Avengers II- 7/10

The Virgin of Juarez~ 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Micku said:


> Death Note Live Action Movie~ 4 or 5/10....What's up with Japanese acting? Every movie that I see that came from over there, their movies aren't as good as ours IMO. Their animation kickass...And the special effects sort'a sucked. I don't really see a lot of foreign film, are they always like this?



*urinates on Micku*

If you thought the acting was bad, you just aren't used to Japanese actors...sometimes it's difficult to tell because of the language barriers, but the acting in DN was fine.

The only exception MIGHT be the guy who played Light. Yet for some reason, I always like the actor, even though he's not that great(He also played the lead in "Battle Royale")

The special effects are quite bothersome....especially considering the director usually does very well in the special effects department.....but Ryuk looked very fake, although oddly, I wasn't THAT bothered by it I guess...maybe it's because I liked the voice actor.


----------



## Micku (Aug 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> *urinates on Micku*
> 
> If you thought the acting was bad, you just aren't used to Japanese actors...sometimes it's difficult to tell because of the language barriers, but the acting in DN was fine.



I watched a couple of japanese movies. I thought the acting was bad and the camera angles could've been better. When that bus jacker got run over by that car, I lol'd. When Ray and his girlfriend (Naomi I think) kissed, it seemed so plain. They use different styles that I'm not used to I guess.

I watch some china films once I was a kid, and I thought they were better in acting than what I saw in death note. But then again, I don't remember all that well.

Nothing really strike me, there are some few exceptions. I'll watch the movie again to see what's up. 



MartialHorror said:


> The only exception MIGHT be the guy who played Light. Yet for some reason, I always like the actor, even though he's not that great(He also played the lead in "Battle Royale")



I didn't like the Battle Royale movie either. I love'd the manga, I loved the plot, but I didn't like the movie because of the same reason I didn't like Death Note. However, it's been a while since I watched Battle Royale too. 

The people that played some of the parts in Death Note were a bit good though. Ken'ichi Matsuyama as L rocked my socks off. The guy that played Watari was perfect.  

Maybe it was the camera angles that really annoyed me. Yeah, it was the camera angles and the inconsistency of not so...subtle in acting. I'll watch it again. 



MartialHorror said:


> The special effects are quite bothersome....especially considering the director usually does very well in the special effects department.....but Ryuk looked very fake, although oddly, I wasn't THAT bothered by it I guess...maybe it's because I liked the voice actor.



The special effects, the camera angles, the few actions scenes, the bus robber getting hit by that car (haha), Rem (oh gawd), and Ryuuk. 

The movie probably needed a different direction for me to enjoy. Either that or it just isn't my cup of tea. I feel I would only recommend the movie to the Death Note fans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

1)Chinese films have a different style than Japanese films. If I recall, most Japanese films model the acting from Rashoman, which means they can go over-the-top for the sake of emotions.

2) I liked the BR movie, it was just that the acting was pretty lame.

3) I loved the directing, but the heart attack scenes looked kind of funny. Same with the bus bit. Ryuk looked fake, but remember that Japanese movies dont have the same budgets American productions do. Also, I dont think its THAT much faker than the Hulk.

Rem? Did you see part 2? Rem isn't in the first one.........


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 29, 2008)

V for Vendetta - 10/10


Fucking great


----------



## SPN (Aug 29, 2008)

Reign Over Me: 9/10. this movie was really good... amazingly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

Babylon AD- 6/10


----------



## Endlessly (Aug 29, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> V for Vendetta - 10/10
> 
> 
> Fucking great




I love that movie. 

Anyways...

*The Prestige:* 9/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Johnson Family Vacation - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

The Street Fighters Last Revenge- 4/10

Ugh..............


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

SPN said:


> Reign Over Me: 9/10. this movie was really good... amazingly.



Agreed.

Although, I cried like a little bitch. D:


----------



## Micku (Aug 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> 1)Chinese films have a different style than Japanese films. If I recall, most Japanese films model the acting from Rashoman, which means they can go over-the-top for the sake of emotions.
> 
> 2) I liked the BR movie, it was just that the acting was pretty lame.
> 
> ...



You're right about Rem. My mistake, I still didn't really like her look in the second part. Maybe if I was younger and less critical I would let it slide. 

1. *shrugs* I need to see more japanese movies. I'm not used to their style at all.

2. Yeah, the acting killed the movie for me. Well, not really killed, but I wish they would've act it out better. I still watched it because I'm interested in what they would do different than in the manga. I still need to read the book. 

3. Yeah, I know what you mean. And do you mean the 2008 Hulk? Or both? I personally thought the 2003 Hulk was ok, though too green in the day light and chubby. 2008 Hulk looks fake IMO, but true to the comics apparently.  



Dragonball Z Plan to destroy the saiyans 5/10:

Originally suppose to be a video game, I think people just made it to be a OVA movie or something. It's been awhile since I watched any DBZ show, and I forgot about it's fast pace action and remembered why I thought DBZ was cool when I was younger. Although the movie itself all that good, I enjoy myself being a dbz fan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

er, was that DBZ one that weird-ass one where alot of the old villains temperarily come back but turn out to be fake or something.......if so, I saw that but it wasn't in subtitles and thought the fight scenes sucked.

I read the BR book and it was better than the movie and manga(which I thought went over the top in terms of sexploitation)

I'm talking about both. The new Hulk movie I think looks better, but I was not as impressed with it. Since the 2003 Hulk showed new types of special effects, I'm softer. The 2008 one was a little bit better, but just didn't impress me.


----------



## Mori (Aug 30, 2008)

Vantage Point - 7.5/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2008)

*Tomorrow Never Dies*

7/10.


----------



## Micku (Aug 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> er, was that DBZ one that weird-ass one where alot of the old villains temperarily come back but turn out to be fake or something.......if so, I saw that but it wasn't in subtitles and thought the fight scenes sucked.
> 
> I read the BR book and it was better than the movie and manga(which I thought went over the top in terms of sexploitation)
> 
> I'm talking about both. The new Hulk movie I think looks better, but I was not as impressed with it. Since the 2003 Hulk showed new types of special effects, I'm softer. The 2008 one was a little bit better, but just didn't impress me.



Yeah, that's the one. The old villains temporarily came back but were fake. The fights were fast, but they are defeated their opponents easily and there was a horrible scene there that didn't make sense at all. I don't know what happened in the game though. I thought it was better than what GT offered. 

I want to read the BR book. I liked the manga, but it probably did went a bit over the top a couple of times. On the sexual material, it didn't really bother me. It got me more mad, sad, or something depending on the situation. 

When I first saw the 2008 Hulk, I really didn't like it.He looked more out of place than the 2003 Hulk. I still don't really like the 2008 Hulk, but I need to see the 2003 movie to compare the two. So, I can't really respond that much with certainty. I saw a picture of the 03 and the 08 Hulk, and the 03 Hulk looked terrible compare to the 08 Hulk. But I need to watch the movie again.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 30, 2008)

30 Days of Night 8/10


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Son of the Mask it failed horribly. It showed how bad a sequel can be from Jim Carry hitting the clubs with reality warping powers to an hour and a half of baby sitting - 3/10 and I'm being generous.


----------



## Idun (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck chuck: Horrible, just horrible. 0,5/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mystery Men - 7/10

Haven't seen this movie for many years until I saw it on iTunes and decided to purchase it.  Basically a movie about the most atypical crime fighters/super heroes.  Lots of stars/celebrities/cameos in this movie.  A bunch of good laughs.


----------



## Gaara=] (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't remember which was the last I saw...
It was Wedding Date (I think) : 6/10
Acting was good, plot was more or less predictable though... ending was OK. 
OR
Shawshank Redemption: 8/10
Acting was brilliant and I found the film a little better then the book which is a first for me. It was just great all round.


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2008)

Strange Wilderness 6/10

It was funny in some parts. I hate drug comedies.


----------



## olaf (Aug 30, 2008)

The Skeleton Key - 8/10

Summer flick that that I don't regret seeing


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Police Academy ~ 7/10


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

Evan Almighty - 8/10

Wasn't really expecting this to be a good film, but it gave me a lot of good laughs, and I really enjoyed it


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

Independence Day

This movie is stupid...really stupid. But you can't help but feel good while watching the stupidity unfold. Stupid.

*Stupid/10*


----------



## Endlessly (Aug 30, 2008)

^ Ellen! 

Ehrm.

Juno. Again. 10/10.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 31, 2008)

The Hills Have Eyes (2006) Unrated version

Pretty damn brutal and unrelenting. 

7/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 31, 2008)

Along Came a Spider 8/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

The Illusionist (again) 10/10

I love this movie. Ed is so sexy. pek


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 31, 2008)

The Matrix (for the umpteenth time) 9.5/10.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

The Pursuit Of Happiness

10/10 - Amazing and touching through out.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2008)

*The Dark Is Rising* 5/10
It wasn't bad, some of the lines were cheesy when the film didn't need to be though.  Christopher Eccleston was of course, fantastic definatly the best actor in the film.


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

A Slipping Down Life

3/10

The people "in love" seemed forced together and unconvincing. And I'd be creeped out if some chick carved my name in their forehead. I watched it only for Guy Pearce.


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2008)

Flags of Our Fathers - 9/10


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 31, 2008)

Toy Story 10/10


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2008)

Letters from Iwo Jima - 10/10


----------



## Fin (Aug 31, 2008)

DBZ: Super Android 13!

6/10

It was ehh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 1, 2008)

*In the Mouth of Madness*-A

Even being cut up with commercials and cropped to 1.78:1 didn't stop this movie from being creepy.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Juno 7/10

Overrated.


----------



## April (Sep 1, 2008)

The Dark Knight

10/10 Really great acting skills, and it was awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2008)

*Meet The Spartans* 0/10
I knew this was going to be bad but I didn't think it would be worse than people said it was. I'd give it a -10 but I wouldn't want people missreading it as a regular 10.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 1, 2008)

The Rocker - 9/10


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 1, 2008)

Rush Hour 7/10


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 1, 2008)

Taxi    6/10


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 1, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *In the Mouth of Madness*-A
> 
> Even being cut up with commercials and cropped to 1.78:1 didn't stop this movie from being creepy.



Yeah, this one was good. Definately one of John Carpenters better films.....

Ummmm, for me, it was the Brave One.

7/10- It's the female version of "Death Wish", which emphasis the question of if she's doing the right thing. 

I'm still not sure if I'll review it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 1, 2008)

Star wars. The clone wars 7/10

I enjoyed it although it has a feeling of just a big trailer for the series. Still good action secuences and lovable characters. I have high hopes in the series.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 2, 2008)

1/2 of "In the Name of the King" 1/10 it gets 1 pt for having Mathew Lillard in it (lol).

It was so bad I could not finish the movie Then I came to find out it was directed by Uwe Bol which made it clear as to why I could not finish it and why it hurt my soul.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

Rear Window 9/10

A little slow, but the ending was great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

Ironically, I thought "In the Name of the King" was one of Uwe Bolls better movies....which is REALLY sad. I didnt like Mathew Lillard, however. Hammy as hell.

YAY! CHEE DOES HAVE SOME TASTE! 

House of Wax- No, not the remake that for some reason, stars Paris Hilton. This isn't a slasher, it's just a wierd-ass horror flick. Nevertheless, me likey.

8/10

(If you want to know, I'd probably give a remake a 5/10 at best)


----------



## Koi (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't see the whole thing, but the half of _Next_ I saw yesterday (with Nick Cage) deserved about a 5/10.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

Next was dreadfully bad.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloverfield, 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

Bleh, I thought Next was average.......


----------



## kire (Sep 2, 2008)

Hancock 8.5/10

I really liked it, which surprised me..
I had heard it wasn't good..


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I thought Next was average.......



It was a lower than average action flick with a "thrown in" romance. And seeing Cage's expressionless face for 2 hours straight didn't help that much either. I hated every second of it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2008)

Training Day

7/10

Pretty good action flick with an awesome performance by Washington. 

Saving Private Ryan (3rd time)

9/10

Never loses it's impact. Absolutely phenomonal.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2008)

While visiting the bf we ended up watching Pootie Tang. It was...different. xD It was funny in that "wtf is going on" kind of way. 8/10, good laughs were had. Loved how he had his own language going pretty much.


----------



## Endlessly (Sep 3, 2008)

Atonement. 8/10.


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Knight 10/10, it was great all the way through, it didnt disappoint at any point, its the comic book movie that made the leap into mainstream cinema.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> It was a lower than average action flick with a "thrown in" romance. And seeing Cage's expressionless face for 2 hours straight didn't help that much either. I hated every second of it.



I liked some of the style well enough to partially forgive the movie. I can be easily entertained(but not easily impressed). It's why I'm often softer on certain bad movies, but I rarely rate things over a 2.5/4 or a 3/4.

lol, the final explosion was some BAAAD CGI.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 3, 2008)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars.  I'm not giving this thing a rating.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

Karate for Life: A sonny Chiba vehicle that is kind of a drama.

6/10- I'd say its a misfire but I admire it for the attempt at something different(although the ending SOOOO rips off "Enter the Dragon")


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Blood Diamond  9/10 

I loved the acting of Leonardo Di Caprio and Djimon Hounsou


----------



## ethereal (Sep 4, 2008)

Knocked Up 6/10 

Funny


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs
10/10, Hopkins as Hannibal Lector is truly legendary

Batman from 1989
6/10, not the best and not even close to being a great movie. Plus the joker's character became so lame.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 4, 2008)

Hellboy II. The golden army 7/10

Better than the first one, with better script, humor and action secuences. The CGI and specially the make up are incredible. The character design is top notch. Truly enjoyable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 5, 2008)

Watched Ghost Rider earlier today. It was a fun watch, nothing particularly deep or anything about it. Story and boy-girl relationship was fairly standard stuff. I give it around a 6.5/10.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 5, 2008)

Karate Kid - 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2008)

Ghost Rider was major fail.

Anyways, the first hour of Harsh Times. Eh, I usually like these kinds of movies but it didn't seem to go anywhere so I turned it off halfway. 5.5/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 5, 2008)

College Road Trip - 7/10

Pretty funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2008)

*Shoot 'Em Up*

7.5/10

Very entertaining movie.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 5, 2008)

x men 3 
4/10


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

Candy - 10/10

Fuckin awesome. Heath was great, & I loved Abbie Cornish.
Specially when she started going a lil batty towards the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought Ghost Rider was okay........visually. I like the director, but damn that had a shittier than shit script and some weak acting as well. 

Speaking of Nicholas Cage,

Bangkok Dangerous- Yay, Cage made a good movie again! 7.5/10

I also watched
Don't Torture a Duckling- 8/10- Creepy horror/giallo by Lucio Fulci.

Art of War 2: Betrayel- 5/10. DTV Wesley Snipes movie....don't remember the first one, but this one borderlined entertaining, generic and confusing. To be fair, it surpassed my expectations.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army - 8.4/10

not exactly an 8.5 or rounded up to a 9. Some stuff coulda been better like the cliche ending. But it was funny


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

Accepted - As always, a million outta 10 <3


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin City

7/10

Cabin Fever 

6/10


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 6, 2008)

Memento

9/10

Kind of confusing, as Chee mentioned.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 6, 2008)

The Next Avengers
9/10


----------



## escamoh (Sep 6, 2008)

bright future

9/10

beetlejuice

5/10

the incredibles 

9/10


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 6, 2008)

The Dark Knight

10/10


----------



## Jigglypuff (Sep 6, 2008)

All Souls Day - 3/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 6, 2008)

*The Incredible Hulk*-C

Yep, didn't really care for this movie. It just felt shallow and cut-up.


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2008)

> beetlejuice
> 
> 5/10




I like that movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Incredible Hulk*-C
> 
> Yep, didn't really care for this movie. It just felt shallow and cut-up.



Finally someone agrees with me!


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, I liked TIH. 

The Fountain 9/10
The imagery was fantastic and the story was great.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm

9/10

JOKER~!!!!!


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw Pan's Labyrinth again.  The faun - just kick ass.  10


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 7, 2008)

Disaster Movie 0/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 7, 2008)

Collateral

9/10

Halloween (2007 remake)

7/10


----------



## Shibo (Sep 7, 2008)

the new mummy thingy... it was just bad

3/10

i actually went to the cinema to see the dark knight again but it was sold out : O


----------



## Rinme (Sep 7, 2008)

Mamma Mia 
10/10


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars

7/10


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 7, 2008)

Superbad 6/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> i actually went to the cinema to see the dark knight again but it was sold out : O



Still sold out? That's great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet House of Horrors- 4/10

Some cool stuff early on, but it lost me fast. Poor Lucio Fulci.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight (2nd time, on my PC) - 10/10

Words can't describe how awesome this movie is.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2008)

V for Vendetta

6/10

If you think this movie is good do yourself a favor and read the goddamn graphic novel.  Now THAT is great.


----------



## Mori (Sep 8, 2008)

The Grudge 2 - _7.5/10_


----------



## Euraj (Sep 8, 2008)

Never got to see Hancock.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer - 7/10


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2008)

The Mummy. (Lol my guy named his dog after Rachel Weisz' character. )  7/10.  Really fun movie.  Both Weisz and Fraser I looooove.


----------



## Boromir (Sep 8, 2008)

The Dark Knight (10/10)


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 8, 2008)

Current release: Clone Wars 7/10
DVD: Sin City 10/10


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 8, 2008)

Zombie Strippers 0/10


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 8, 2008)

Two faces of My Girlfriend (Korean)  8/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

Night at the Opera 8/10

Hilarous movie, but that bitch that can't sing totally ruined it for me.


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Zombie Strippers 0/10



Lmao, what?!   Is that.. is that really a movie?


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 8, 2008)

Koi said:


> Lmao, what?!   Is that.. is that really a movie?



Yup! Zombie Strippers

The movie was terrible!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, still need to see Zombie Strippers............hear mixed things.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it like a porno or something?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is it like a porno or something?


No not at all.  It has some slutty actresses in it though.

Last movie I saw was Traitor.  7/10.


----------



## Clue (Sep 8, 2008)

Inside (French horror) 8/10


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw the TMNT movie on HBO last. 8/10. God I miss my childhood.


----------



## Juli (Sep 9, 2008)

The Dark Knight [9/10]


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2008)

10 things I hate about you 7/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

agi said:


> The Dark Knight [9/10]



*sees location*

Did you see it with the German dub?


----------



## ethereal (Sep 9, 2008)

Inside Man 8/10

Interesting.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 9, 2008)

Final Destination 3 - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

An 8/10 for FD3?

I thought it was alright. The kills were cool and the intensity was decent. I also love the lead actress, but I just thought it was rehash of the other films.

Also, it ripped off a subplot from "The Omen" and it's kind of obvious.

I'd say a 6.5/10 for that one.


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Sep 9, 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shamballa.

10/10, epic win, bui.


----------



## Hio (Sep 9, 2008)

The Dark Knight, 10/10


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> An 8/10 for FD3?
> 
> I thought it was alright. The kills were cool and the intensity was decent. I also love the lead actress, but I just thought it was rehash of the other films.
> 
> ...



I saw FD3 before the other FD movies, so the plot was basically all new to me when I first saw it. Mabe if I had watched the previous 2 before hand, FD3 might have seemed less enjoyable. Either way, I believe FD3 had better/more creative kills then the previous 2 and also a more interesting cast (especially the lead actress).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought the original had the best plot(if not only because it was the first), the sequel was the most violent and intense, and is sort of a black comedy(and personally my favorite).

I was alright with FD3. I hear they're making a 4th one now......


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah ive heard about it also. I believe in this one a dude has a premonition about a deadly race-car crash which 'yet again' saves a group of his friends who eventually will die in the long run anyway. Though FD4's plot is bound to be similar to the previous FD films, im still very keen to see it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Final Destination sucks. The first one was the only decent one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Final Destination sucks. The first one was the only decent one.



*rapes and urinates on Chee*

Although granted, FD2 and 3 are only for gore fans.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't like horror. Most of them are about stupid dumb bitches running around in high heels.

I like a couple of though, The Orphanage is a fave.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't like horror. Most of them are about stupid dumb bitches running around in high heels.
> 
> I like a couple of though, The Orphanage is a fave.



Fool! That's the appeal of them!


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah, its a turn off for me.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw disaster movie 2 weeks ago and I give it a 4/10 not as funny as I'd hoped plus it was pointless


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> I saw disaster movie 2 weeks ago and I give it a 4/10 not as funny as I'd hoped plus it was pointless



Promise me this then, NEVER I mean NEVER waste your money on the franchise EVER again.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Promise me this then, NEVER I mean NEVER waste your money on the franchise EVER again.



Lol I promise


----------



## Clue (Sep 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't like horror. Most of them are about stupid dumb bitches running around in high heels.
> 
> I like a couple of though, The Orphanage is a fave.



I like The Orphanage too.  I'd consider it more in the thriller/suspense genre than in the horror genre though.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

That kid in the bag thingy wasn't scary? 

It's horror. Thriller and suspense is for stuff like The Machinist.


----------



## Even (Sep 9, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> I saw disaster movie 2 weeks ago and I give it a 4/10 not as funny as I'd hoped plus it was pointless



The only way I'd see that movie is streamed on the net, or if they air it on TV sometime....


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 9, 2008)

Wishmaster 3 - 3.5/10

The acting was absolutely terrible! A few nude scenes and the demon having some idiot get impaled by a horn were the only good parts in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw Disaster Movie.

2/10

And I usually like those types of movies. The only part I really liked was when Alvin and the Chipmunks started singing death metal......

I never saw Wish Master 3. I was alright with the first one, but disliked all the sequels(I saw 2 and 4).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 9, 2008)

Journey to the center of the Earth 3D 5'5/10

Midly entertaining and some nice CGI scenarios make that movie worth the watch although it's more expensive due to the 3D shit


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Wanted - 7/10



Wurs me rep for the me knowing ur sig and giving you some feedback!? lols


Last movie I watched was....hmm....

Oldish:The Prestige     Loved this movie
New: Hellboy 2: Golden Army            Sucked, don't watch this.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2008)

Stepbrothers - 8/10

Funny, but not the greatest movie ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2008)

Today I watched

Phantasm: Imagine a (good) Lucio Fulci movie that is American and not quite as gory or tasteless. Of course, it wouldn't make any sense either. That basically is "Phantasm". 8/10

King Kong Vs Godzilla: Godzilla looks embarassed, which is REALLY sad. It's a joke(but kind of fun). 4.5/10

National Treasure 2: Ugh, I liked the first one. The second one is basically a rehash except it's much louder, much more unbelievable, and far less clever. Moves at a quick pace though.

4/10


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 11, 2008)

*Movie:* _I Heart Huckabees_
*Rating:* absolute win


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 11, 2008)

Prom Night (2008) - 4/10

It wasnt too good in my opinion (the original 1980 Prom Night with Jamie Lee Curtis was better).


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Sep 11, 2008)

The Dark Knight
10/10

Absolutely awesome! 
This movie was so highly praised, that I thought I might have too high expectations, but I wasn't dissapointed at all.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellboy 2.

6/10

The special effects were beautiful, the story however was minimum.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Gimmy Heaven. Japanese movie. subtitled

100000/10.

It was mindblowing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2008)

Los girasoles ciegos 7/10

Spanish drama that takes place in 1940 right after the fascism controls the country. Maribel Verdú (yeah, the actress of El laberinto del fauno) has to lie about her husband, a comunist teacher, who lives recluted in a secret room in their home. A priest will fall in love with her starting the problems to the family. Touching and depressing movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Prom Night (2008) - 4/10
> 
> It wasnt too good in my opinion (the original 1980 Prom Night with Jamie Lee Curtis was better).



You're being far too nice to that film.

I thought the original was just average, but the remake was basically a crappy slasher without any of the stuff that makes crappy slashers worthwhile.

It was a stupid idea to begin with. The original PN basically was ripped off to make "I know what you did last summer" and the remake has little to do with it.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> You're being far too nice to that film.
> 
> I thought the original was just average, but the remake was basically a crappy slasher without any of the stuff that makes crappy slashers worthwhile.
> 
> It was a stupid idea to begin with. The original PN basically was ripped off to make "I know what you did last summer" and the remake has little to do with it.



lol yeah, perhaps I gave Prom Night more credit then it deserved.  I felt almost sick after paying $21.99 for such an unsatisfying movie.

--------------------

House of Wax - 7/10  

I surprisingly liked this movie. The way Paris Hilton was killed was memorable. Im tempted to see the original 1953 House of Wax (those who seen the original... is it better then the remake)?


Gettysburg - 9/10  

I rewatched half of this movie last night (fell asleep on the other half because I was tired) and enjoyed it just as much as the other 30+ times I watched it. Great Civil War movie based on the 3 day battle at Gettysburg. Excellent acting, and superb fighting/action/battle scenes. Gettysburg is definitely in my top 5 favorite war movies list.

DragonHeart - 8.5/10  

Great story, decent acting, great cast, great theme music, great movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2008)

Bleach. The DiamondDust rebellion. Mō hitotsu no Hyōrinmaru 7/10

Better than the first one. More interesting plot, better villains, and well, overall, more entertaining. Decent filler and lol Kenpachi.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Los girasoles ciegos 7/10
> 
> Spanish drama that takes place in 1940 right after the fascism controls the country. Maribel Verdú (yeah, the actress of El laberinto del fauno) has to lie about her husband, a comunist teacher, who lives recluted in a secret room in their home. A priest will fall in love with her starting the problems to the family. Touching and depressing movie.


Do you have a DDL?  Sounds like a cool movie. Subtitled version would work great coz I don't know any Spanish


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2008)

CX said:


> Do you have a DDL?  Sounds like a cool movie. Subtitled version would work great coz I don't know any Spanish



Its just airing now in cinemas in Spain so doubtful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2008)

Why the hell did you BUY Prom Night when few pple have actually liked it?

I saw and reviewed the original. CLICK HERE

I'd say its by far a better movie than the remake(Which I thought was just an average slasher) but they are completely different so its hard to compare.

Its sort of like comparing the original prom night to the remake......the only thing in common are the titles and the fact that they both take place on Prom Night(in comparison to House of Wax, the only similarity is a house of wax..)


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2008)

Oldboy 9/10

i*c*st!!??


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Why the hell did you BUY Prom Night when few pple have actually liked it?
> 
> I saw and reviewed the original. CLICK HERE
> 
> ...



I like collecting movies, especially horror, so i'll likely buy a movie even it were given a bad review.....just to simply larger my collection (as long as it's reasonably priced). Unfortunately however, I hadnt taken notice to any of the Prom Night reviews until after I had made the mistake of paying 21.99 for it at Walmart (it was out of curiosity that I purchased it).

Anyways, I read your review along with a few others and House of Wax seems like a good movie. It showing signs of dating is of no matter since The Birds, Rosemary's Baby, Psycho, The Haunting and House on Haunted Hill were all old horror movies I enjoyed. Im interested in seeing in.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 11, 2008)

In the land of women 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2008)

I actually almost gave it a 3.5/4, but decided not to for some reason. Guess it reminded me too much of "Baron Blood", which isn't fair because "Baron Blood" came out 20 years later. CURSE YOU BARON BLOOD.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 11, 2008)

I might have seen Baron Blood before but im not quite sure. The reviews are mixed but the majority sees it as a movie worth watching. In what way is it similar to House of Wax?


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> I like collecting movies, especially horror, so i'll likely buy a movie even it were given a bad review.....just to simply larger my collection (as long as it's reasonably priced). Unfortunately however, I hadnt taken notice to any of the Prom Night reviews until after I had made the mistake of paying 21.99 for it at Walmart (it was out of curiosity that I purchased it).
> 
> Anyways, I read your review along with a few others and House of Wax seems like a good movie. It showing signs of dating is of no matter since The Birds, Rosemary's Baby, Psycho, The Haunting and House on Haunted Hill were all old horror movies I enjoyed. Im interested in seeing in.



You should rent them and if you like them, buy them.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

[REC]

its a spanish horror film, its brilliant 

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Baron Blood is also a movie I reviewed(think the link is: SharePod) and its done by Mario Bava(arguably the best horror director of all time)

It's not a bad movie, its just kind of uninspired compared to Bava's other stuff. 

Anyway, basically, here is how they  go together.

The Baron in BB is basically resurrected by some stupid teens and a deformed monster starts killing people. The Wax Sculpter in House is actually a normal guy who just went inside after a tragic incident. 

Both include a deformed monster(not really a monster, just looks like one), who might be a man in a wheelchair. There is an almost IDENTICAL chase scene where the killer chases the main gal. The Killers both kill people and use their bodies for display(The wax sculpter uses them for his wax dolls, the killer wants to use his castle as a tourist attraction and uses the bodies to exibit torture chamber stuff. Both claim the bodies are just realistic looking, but they are actually real.

Both killers are attracted to the main gal, wanting to make an exibit on her. The finales are alike in that basically the killers are brought down by their own creations("Wax" does this in a realistic manner, while "Baron" does it in a supernatural manner)

I had more comparisons but I cant think of them right now....

If you watch the two, you will see that "Baron Blood" was clearly inspired by "House of Wax".


----------



## Mistress Glory (Sep 12, 2008)

Last movie I _somewhat_ watched was *Radio*. It was on TV and I pretty much missed most of the beginning and could barely watch the ending cuz I was crying so damn much.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 12, 2008)

Wanted 6'5/10

Visually astonishing film and pretty entertaining too. That russian director surely has style. I liked even how the plot didn't follow the usual easy path in some secuences, specially at the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, watched a bit of Rocky 2.

6.5/10 maybe. Its like the "Jaws 2" of the Rocky series. Oddly, Rocky 3 would get better.....but Rocky 4 would ruin it.

I'm like the only person who likes Rocky 5, and the 6th one was okay.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweeney Todd- 8.5/10

I really loved how the whole movie was depicted in downgraded tones. It made it look very spectacular. It really fitted the eerie mood and setting the movie took place in. The singing lifted the mood a little so it wouldnt be as creepy. Also, the almost mindless killing was a laugh as well.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

The Counterfeiters. 10/10

A little different from other Holocaust films, showing the "luxurious" side of concentration camps.

The DVD wasn't formatted for my TV or something though, subtitles were kinda cut off but still readable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 12, 2008)

Watched a Hong Kong film called Perhaps Love. A sometimes-musical with a story within-in a story which echos the actual lives of the actor, actress, and director. It was interesting, and sweet, and yeah, I cried a little. I'm a sucker for love stories even though I don't like that fact. There were things that I would consider pathetic but also sweet, like how one of the leads had issues with insomnia through the story and later he explains to her it is because he's afraid of falling asleep and replaying the moment of her breaking his heart again. Oh, and it certainly helps that I find the male lead dreadfully attractive in that intense kind of way he acts. 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Blood and Black Lace- Another Mario Bava horror(actually a giallo)

6.5-7/10


----------



## Sen (Sep 13, 2008)

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2

7/10

It was good, but it went by pretty quickly.  Nice acting though.  I thought it was a cute movie. ^^


----------



## escamoh (Sep 13, 2008)

wall e

9/10

i loved every minute of it, one of pixars best imo


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 13, 2008)

Road To Perdition

8/10


----------



## Euraj (Sep 13, 2008)

Finally saw _The Dark Knight_. I have to say, I was impressed.

9/10


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 13, 2008)

*Film:* _Rashomon_
*Rating:* 7/10

mehh..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> *Film:* _Rashomon_
> *Rating:* 7/10
> 
> mehh..



burn the infidel


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 13, 2008)

Pineapple Express
8/10 twas very amusing


----------



## kire (Sep 13, 2008)

Baby Mama
or whatever its called.  It wasn't bad, but the previews did over hype it, as they usually do with movies.  I give it a 7/10.  It could have been funnier, and it seemed to drag just a little bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually, when I first Rashoman, I didnt like it. I was expecting something more like Yojimbo...........but now I appreciate it much more.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 13, 2008)

27 Dresses 6/10

I was disappointed but well its a shame for Katherine Heigl =/


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

Burn After Reading- 8/10


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

The Punisher: 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

lol, did you just watch it on T.V. My parents were just watching it......


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

The Science of Sleep 7/10 

The romance was a little weird but the imagery was fantasic.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 13, 2008)

10,000 BC

-10,000/10

horrible in every aspect, only saving grace was it's unintentionally funny scenes

and the chick in the film

she was HOT


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Sadly, she's a chick that lived in 10,000 B.C. She's not supposed to be hot. 

The Big Lebowski 8/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

No Country For Old Men 7/10

Good film, nothing WOW! though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> No Country For Old Men 7/10
> 
> Good film, nothing WOW! though.



Yeah right.

Josh Brolin>Edward Norton.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Hell yea! 

That mustache is freakin' sexy. Even sex-bucket-Ed couldn't compare to that!


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

Well that didn't go as planned, but whatever.

NCFOM is awesome, third best of last year.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Ed Norton was _so_ 3 months ago. 



Along with TWBB and Juno?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

Yessiree Chee.

I need to watch something, been playing to much vidya games.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 14, 2008)

Dawn of the Dead - 9/10


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 14, 2008)

See no Evil - 6-10


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 14, 2008)

The Mummy: Tomb Of The Dragon Emperor

5/10


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 14, 2008)

_The Strangers_ - Decent horror flick, certainly had most of the cinema jumping and screaming at times. Seemed to fly by though, over before I knew it, not sure whether it was really effective or just short. Nothing special or particularly original, but better than some of the dross that gets churned out by American horror directors. 

*7/10*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 14, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom = 8/10

Fun movie.  Great to finally see Jackie Chan and Jet Li in a movie together.  The story was interesting and the two chicks especially the white haired which was smoking hot.


----------



## laly (Sep 14, 2008)

August Rush - 9/10

Great movie with a great storyline. Robin Williams was awesome as always and Freddie Highmore was absolutely perfect for the role.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Tropic Thunder 8/10

Get some.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2008)

The Card Dealer(or is it Card Player?): Dario Argento thriller that will probably disapoint Argento fans, but appease non-fans.

6.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 14, 2008)

the mummy returns
6/10
not the best in the series


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Rendition 10/10


----------



## laly (Sep 15, 2008)

Zathura 4/10

Good enough movie for kids, though you can't even begin to campare it to Jumanji.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

I Heart Huckabees 8/10

Hilarious.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 15, 2008)

Transformers = 9/10

My favorite movie from last year.  Saw it three times in the theaters.  I bought the movie as soon as it came out on DVD.  I also have the movie on my iPod, that which what I was watching.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well that didn't go as planned, but whatever.
> 
> NCFOM is awesome, third best of last year.



Hmmm, I'd say "Gone Baby Gone", "In the Valley of Elah" and "Lions For lambs" would be the top 3 of last year(Although "There will be Blood" might edge one of those out)

I was too pissed off at NCFOM to consider it among the top 3(probably would make my top 10, however)


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

There Will Be Blood's soundtrack was annoying. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> There Will Be Blood's soundtrack was annoying. =\



I have a wierd relationship with the soundtrack. At first, I thought it was kind of cool, but slightly overused. I didn't like it when they played it on the Beach scene(too serene of a scene to be using a horror track), but the more I think about it, I think it works.

The soundtrack is basically emphasising how crazy he's becoming.


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

That's what Vono said but I think its a little overboard. If they toned it down and used it for more "actiony" scenes like when he started to beat the guy up with a bowling pin or something then it would be perfect. What bothered me is that a whole orchestra was playing when they were standing around or walking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, technically they do that with alot of movies.

Psycho and even Jaws 2(wierd example) does it.

The difference is that "There Will Be Blood" doesn't necessarily build up to anything big.  The only thing it builds up to is the downfall of the main guy.


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

Eh', it's just used in the wrong places.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw Traitor over the weekend.  Don Cheadle and Guy Pierce were both solid in their respective roles.  I spent almost the whole movie wondering what Samir's true purpose was...and I wasn't disappointed.  His way of taking care of all the terrorists at once was hilarious.

7/10.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Titanic 

9/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2008)

Burn After Reading 

7.5/10

Interesting movie. Can be pretty bleak at times but at the same time very funny.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 15, 2008)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan = 7/10

Retarded movie.  But had a lot of good laughs.  Second time I saw this movie, but I went to the dollar theater to watch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Dance of Death(Wu Quan)- 7/10

Very good, bad kung-fu flick. I think I'm in love with Angela Mao.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 16, 2008)

Chee said:
			
		

> The Science of Sleep 10/10
> 
> The *film* was fantasic.



fixed it for you


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> fixed it for you



I think someone is a huge Science of Sleep fan.


----------



## batanga (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally saw the Iron Man.

It was pretty cool, Downey was perfect.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 16, 2008)

*Brother Bear 2*

It was a sweet movie, great music. My only complaint is that things happened so fast. There was no real story exploration. It felt like they just moved from scene to scene, but the movie was sweet and funny, so I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> *Brother Bear 2*
> 
> It was a sweet movie, great music. My only complaint is that things happened so fast. There was no real story exploration. It felt like they just moved from scene to scene, but the movie was sweet and funny, so I give it a 7/10.



I just _loved_ how they didn't hibernate. 

Shitty sequel to an already shitty movie.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheaper by the Dozen

SHIT movie is SHIT


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get Smart = 9.5/10

Second time seeing this movie, and enjoyed it more the second time around.  I also missed the ending the first time I saw it because I fell asleep, so that helps.  Best comedy of the summer, I also got some good laughs at the spinoff movie "Bruce & Loyd: Out of Control".


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 17, 2008)

Mean Girls 8/10

It's an interesting satire of friendship/clique dynamics at school.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 17, 2008)

Dead or alive (the one from the game)
2/10

This movie isn't even worth to be called a movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I'd say "Gone Baby Gone", *"In the Valley of Elah"* and *"Lions For lambs"* would be the top 3 of last year(Although "There will be Blood" might edge one of those out)
> 
> I was too pissed off at NCFOM to consider it among the top 3(probably would make my top 10, however)




I gotta disagree with you big time there Martial. In the Valley was okay, but like Crash...the film pretty much slapped you in the face with the message. And as for LFL, I want to watch a movie, not listen to some lecture for two hours.


----------



## Endlessly (Sep 17, 2008)

The Notebook: 6/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 17, 2008)

The third man 7'5/10

Classic 1949 film noir. Splendidly filmed, with a great pace and with a kind of dialogues long lost in cinema nowadays. Good acting too.

Must post the legendary quote of this film:

"In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock"


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2008)

*Wristcutters: A Love Story*

_Well hey, it looks like you just slit you wrists and ended up here...Don't worry, it's exactly like the world of the living, except boring and with a washed-out color palette. _

Unfortunately, the movie is much like the afterlife it depicts. Except that instead of spending a eternity in this boring, drab world where it's impossible to smile, you'll spend 88 minutes. A very long 88 minutes.

*D-*


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 17, 2008)

Haute Tension (High Tension)

7/10

Savagely brutal, definately one of the more shocking films I've seen recently.


----------



## Even (Sep 18, 2008)

Iron Man - 9/10
Great superhero flick. Not as good as TDK, but one of the better ones I've seen 
Robert Downey Jr. is great


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Iron Man - 8.5/10

Generic superscience-human movie but with the awesomeness of Robert Downey. Too much of a chocolatey romance though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

Vono: Yeah, I'm aware most people will disagree. Its why they are ever mentioned along with Juno, TWBB, etc.

I actually liked Elah mainly due to Tommy Lee Jones, who gave his best performace ever. LFL was definately a lecture, but I loved the dialogue. 

lol, Haute Tension was overrated, but good. DOA was the most shameless video game-to-movie adaptation that ripped off....everything, ever.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 18, 2008)

Show queen 4/10
- I hate that the movie was too HAPPY! So sick. and then some of the ideas was so weaaak! I kinda hate this movie. But it was okay.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

In the cinema: Babylon A.D - 6/10. It's a good action flick I guess, but with a thin plot and a crappy ending it didn't live up to it's hype. The movie looked badass for the first 20 minutes then just went up shits creek. I rarely hate on movies (apart from XXX 2, that shit was BAD) so it's usually a surprise to me when I dislike a movie.

On DVD: 30 Days of Night - 8/10. Not a huge fan of horror movies, but this one was full of suspense, action and some great visuals. Ending wasn't exactly surprising, but it was still very good. 

Pirated  : Get Smart - 9/10. Absolutely hilarious. I loved every moment of this movie. Steve Carrel is at his best, Dwayne (The Rock) is given a different type of character to play and Anne is very sexy and funny in some parts of the movie.  The only reason I gave this movie a 9 instead of a 10 was because I would have preferred more Masi and Dwayne screen time, along with a better ending for Dwayne. 

A guest appearance by Bill Murray was also hilarious. He's still got it!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, Babylon A.D was basically Children of Men for idiots........

I wasn't a big fan of 30 Days of Night. Was alright, I guess.....

For me....

The Tripper- How can you go wrong with a slasher where the killer wears a Ronald Reagan mask? 7/10

Hitman- 6/10- I enjoyed it, but it's REALLY dumb.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

Following 10/10

A film that jumps around a lot but is oooooh so good. Ties up everything in the end very nicely, it's a must see for a Nolan-fan.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2008)

Watched a really weird movie called Wool 100%. I think I liked it, or at least I found it interesting. The first part was kind of dull, but I thought the rest of the movie was fascinating and somewhat disturbing. The whole knitting thing and waiting for that guy along with the accumulation of stuff while waiting. Strangeness aside it was also kind of sweet. Giving it a 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2008)

The Professional 9/10

EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 19, 2008)

Wanted
8/10 
6 pts for Jolie's tush and 2 pts for curving the bullet. The Book was better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Professional 9/10
> 
> EVERYONE!!!!



Was that the one with Natalie Portman and that french guy?


----------



## Espada dupe (Sep 19, 2008)

Righteous Kill give it 7/10. The story was to generic for me.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Was that the one with Natalie Portman and that french guy?



Uh-huh. :3


----------



## ethereal (Sep 19, 2008)

The Sting. 8/10


----------



## SP (Sep 19, 2008)

Never Back Down. I'll give it a 4/10.



Chee said:


> The Professional 9/10
> 
> EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

Never Back Down is like a wanna be Fight Club.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Professional 9/10
> 
> EVERYONE!!!!


Why are you watching that?  Don't tell me it's your first time seeing it...





MartialHorror said:


> Was that the one with Natalie Portman and that french guy?


How dare you address Jean Reno as..."the french guy"!


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

I saw a little clip of it when my dad was watching it a long time ago, but yea its my first time seeing the full thing. I'm 16 years old, what do you expect?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw a little clip of it when my dad was watching it a long time ago, but yea its my first time seeing the full thing. I'm 16 years old, what do you expect?


I saw it when I was younger than 16.  

Plus, you have a reputation as the #1 movie savant in the entire forum.  In the span of 3 days, I have learned that you haven't watched The Breakfast Club, and only just now watched The Professional.  I might have to reconsider my opinion of you.

You should check out La Femme Nikita if you liked that one...I don't think it's as good though.


----------



## SP (Sep 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never Back Down is like a wanna be Fight Club.



It was complete shit. 



Chee said:


> I saw a little clip of it when my dad was watching it a long time ago, but yea its my first time seeing the full thing. I'm 16 years old, what do you expect?



That's no excuse not to have seen the best movie ever.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

xD Depends on when you were born. I was two when the movie was released and I spent many years gasming over barbies not action films. 

I'm the movie savant now?  Fuck, I need my Joker set back. 

If it makes you happier, my mom is pissed cause most of the movies currently on Netflix are my movies I wanna see and La Femme Nikita is gonna make it even longer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2008)

Just watched Hot Fuzz again.

8.5/10

Movie is as funny as ever.  I even enjoy the gun battle at the end.  It's hilarious that Point Break and Bad Boys are the movies used to inspire Sergeant Angel to take down the corrupt city council members.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

In The Mouth of Madness

6.5/10 I thought it was creepy in some parts but the overall story, acting and dialouge was mediocre. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2008)

Righteous Kill- 6.5/10

Wasn't as good as I hoped. Will post the full review soon.

IF I remember correctly, my biggest problem with "The Mouth of Madness" was the main actress..........


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

You're right on target, she was horrible IMO.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 19, 2008)

The argentine 7/10

Very interesting first part about Che Guevara. Superb acting by Benicio del Toro, specially, and all the cast in general. Its filmed in a documental-ish fashion so it helps build the interest aroun the character and his story. Recommendable. Now, the waiting for Guerrilla.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2008)

Outsourced 9/10

Really good indie film, I highly recommend it. :3


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 20, 2008)

forbidden kingdom it was the bomb 4.5 out of 5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2008)

Black Lion- An anime movie that feels underdeveloped. But it is pretty entertaining. I decided it was too short(50 minutes) to do an official review. 6.5/10

The Bodyguard- Even though it claims it's a Tony Jaa vehicle....he's only in it for a minute. Decent action-comedy. 5.5/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bowfinger*

8.5/10

Hilarious movie.


----------



## Mori (Sep 20, 2008)

Jason and the Argonauts (1963) - _7.5/10_


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Sep 20, 2008)

*"Speak" with Kirsten Stewart (to be seen in the upcoming Twilight Movie)
*
10/10
I really loved this Movie. It was kinda depressing, with strong pictures, great music and Kirsten Stewart really played her role well. There's nothing more to say to that


----------



## SP (Sep 20, 2008)

Goldfinger - 7.5/10. So corny.


----------



## Endlessly (Sep 20, 2008)

Secret Window: 7/10.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 20, 2008)

Love Guru: 1/10


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 20, 2008)

Tropic Thunder
10/10

Fucking epic movie.


----------



## laly (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Tropic Thunder
> 10/10
> 
> Fucking epic movie.



What he said


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)

*Fargo-A+*

Bit of a odd movie for Comedy Central to be showing at 11am.


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

Batman Begins! 

8/10 
The last time i saw it was at the cinemas, so i finally bought the dvd! really awesome movie, but the scarecrow needed more scenes damnit!! just like in TDK the guy gets thrown to the side! he better do something else in Batman 3 D:


----------



## Chee (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin City 7/10

Unique style, it was pretty much the thing that saved the movie.



Vonocourt said:


> *Fargo-A+*
> 
> Bit of a odd movie for Comedy Central to be showing at 11am.



I was gonna watch it but I missed like 12 minutes of it so I didn't.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I was gonna watch it but I missed like 12 minutes of it so I didn't.



The edits were really sloppy, it's a good thing you missed it.

And the commercial breaks destroyed the pitch-perfect pacing the movie had, making it seem long and disjointed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2008)

Erik_Wright said:


> Love Guru: 1/10


lol, that's what I figured.  



Vonocourt said:


> The edits were really sloppy, it's a good thing you missed it.
> 
> And the commercial breaks destroyed the pitch-perfect pacing the movie had, making it seem long and disjointed.


Fargo is an excellent film.  It's better than No Country For Old Men in my opinion.  The best Coen brother's movie.  Terrific performances turned in by the two killers and by William H Macy as well.

I rented the Illusionist again.  I saw it about a year ago.  I decided I wanted to watch it again.  (Nothing new interested me all that much.)  It's a 9/10.  I think Giamatti is one of the best actors around.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw pinapple express. I have to say, i dont usually go to see comedies at the cinema, but me and my girl was bored. Suprisingly i really enjoyed it. for what it is and was meant to be, i give it a great 8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2008)

*Get Smart's Bruce and Lloyd Out Of Control* 9/10
I was really quite good. It includes two of my favourate actors Masi Oka and Jayma Mays so I had a feeling it would be enjoyable but it was much better than I thought.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The edits were really sloppy, it's a good thing you missed it.
> 
> And the commercial breaks destroyed the pitch-perfect pacing the movie had, making it seem long and disjointed.



commercial breaks ruin anything. I saw "Fargo" along time ago(Maybe 10 years ago or something of the sort. I think I saw it shortly after I watched "The Lost World" in theaters, which was 1997), and I didn't care for it.

However, at that age, if a movie didn't have nonstop action or violence, I didn't lke it no matter how good it was, so I need to see it again.

Oddly, I still remember quite a bit of it(The woodchipper scene was freaky)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> commercial breaks ruin anything. I saw "Fargo" along time ago(Maybe 10 years ago or something of the sort. I think I saw it shortly after I watched "The Lost World" in theaters, which was 1997), and I didn't care for it.
> 
> However, at that age, if a movie didn't have nonstop action or violence, I didn't lke it no matter how good it was, so I need to see it again.
> 
> Oddly, I still remember quite a bit of it(The woodchipper scene was freaky)


I thought the best part was when that poor family drove by after they killed the cop.  Stormare tracked them down and killed them both.  That's when I realized how fucking serious this movie was.  xD

Seriously Chee, if you haven't seen it yet...head to Blockbuster right now!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 10/10


 I love it


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 20, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs

I'm not really sure how to rate this, I guess it wouldn't really be fair cause I wasn't really in the mood to watch a movie like this when I put it on. So I'll reserve my judgement for a second viewing.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2008)

Death Race

great guy movie


----------



## laly (Sep 21, 2008)

In Bruges -  10/10

An absolutely amazing movie with excellent performances!


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 21, 2008)

Righteous Kill - 5/10

The story sucked, very predictable, it's been done before

I expected better performances from Al Pacino and Robert De Nero


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Plus, you*(Chee)* have a reputation as the #1 movie savant in the entire forum.



Chee, #1 movie savant?

When did this happen?

I demand a recount!


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

Terminator 1 and 2, 10/10 for both. Freakin' awesome movies they are.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle - 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, you guys give perfect 10's like they are going out of style.  Critics have a 4 star scale and they rarely reward films with perfect reviews.  The scale we are using is larger, up till 10!

Fucking amateurs.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Man, you guys give perfect 10's like they are going out of style.  Critics have a 4 star scale and they rarely reward films with perfect reviews.  The scale we are using is larger, up till 10!
> 
> Fucking amateurs.


Good point though to be fair some of these people might just be watching their favourate movies on DVD.

But yeah this year I've only seen two movies worthy of a perfect 10, a couple of 9/10's though.


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2008)

also, some of us might watch just good movies


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2008)

Even said:


> also, some of us might watch just good movies


Harold and Kumar is a perfect movie?  lol.

Sorry Ryuk.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Man, you guys give perfect 10's like they are going out of style.  Critics have a 4 star scale and they rarely reward films with perfect reviews.  The scale we are using is larger, up till 10!
> 
> Fucking amateurs.



I use a letter-scale


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 21, 2008)

you people like everything you watch 

My grandmother's wedding filmed by my uncle with an 8 mm camera 10/10

Fucking epic plot and superb acting.

I loved it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

I just like a lot of movies and I don't go sniffing around for every single flaw like professional critics.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 21, 2008)

Terminator 1 sucked


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

No it didn't.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Malibous most wanted-10/10

I'm giving a 10 on every movie now .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Malibous most wanted-10/10
> 
> I'm giving a 10 on every movie now .


Occa doesn't like guys that casually toss 10's around.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Occa doesn't like guys that casually toss 10's around.



I'm watching the original Batman, expect another 10  in an hour or so .


----------



## Juli (Sep 21, 2008)

Star Wars Episode 1 [7/10]


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Batman 10/10 

watching Napoleon Dynomite .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2008)

Finally watched Ratatouille, I thought it was incredibly adorable. That and how I liked the Remy's rodent family makes me give it an 8.5, a nice light thing to watch. Didn't much care for any of the people, but the rest was appealing enough to keep me going.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite - 10/10


----------



## Plun (Sep 21, 2008)

Hancock - 8/10


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

It is hilarious xD

I especially remember his poetry.



> Your Breasts
> They are below your throat
> Which I like


XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2008)

*Beverly Hills Cop II*

8/10.

I'm one of the few people who like this movie, but what can I say I love 80's movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Man, you guys give perfect 10's like they are going out of style.  Critics have a 4 star scale and they rarely reward films with perfect reviews.  The scale we are using is larger, up till 10!
> 
> Fucking amateurs.



lol, I rarely give perfect 10's.

However, I do give more 4/4 star ratings.

Last movies....

Zatoichi and the Doomed Man- 7/10 I suppose.
Jaws- 10/10- BEST. MOVIE. EVER


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 21, 2008)

Burn After Reading 8/10


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 21, 2008)

After Dark Films: Dark Ride - 6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2008)

Ew, most of those AfterDark films suck.

Then again, I only saw "Abandoned"(Which was alright), "Snoop Dogs hood of Horror"(which was alright during some segments) and one where some chick is trapped in her car with a crazy roaming around outside. Can't remember the title. Something to do with "Penny"


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 21, 2008)

The Great Debators - 8/10, it was a good movie, but not the best. It really made me think about a lot of the issues, not just in the movie, but in each of the debates. It was a well done movie and I'd recommend it to just about anyone.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

Burn After Reading 7.5/10

Brad Pitt stole the movie for me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But it sucked that he died.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2008)

*Half Nelson
*
An average movie helped greatly by Ryan Gosling.

*B-*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Beverly Hills Cop II*
> 
> 8/10.
> 
> I'm one of the few people who like this movie, but what can I say I love 80's movies.


Same here mate


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 22, 2008)

Moulin Rouge.

8/10


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blade Runner. What can you say, other than the perfect science-fiction film and in my opinion one of the greatest films ever. 5/5 with a classic shine on top.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2008)

*Crows 0* - 7/10

Err...didn't really like the drama btwn high school gangs.


----------



## Koi (Sep 22, 2008)

Spaceballs - 7.5/10.  Not my favorite by Brooks, but still highly entertaining.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 22, 2008)

Lord of the rings - TT

10/10

Odvious Reasons..


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 22, 2008)

The Color Purple - 7/10

Just like with the book, I really liked the beginning, but then it began to just drag on.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 22, 2008)

Science of Sleep. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

Witless Protection- A new Larry the Cable guy Vehicle that only has a few laughs. Once again, my taste in comedy is bad(I actually like his other works), but this didn't do anything for me.

4/10


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 22, 2008)

Family guy-Star Wars 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Family guy-Star Wars 10/10



Rukia was right.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 22, 2008)

^


Benchwarmers 10/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 22, 2008)

Prom Night 10000/10










































Just messing with you Vono.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Prom Night 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have eaten you alive if you believed that.

I hated that one. 3/10


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Reaping 8/10 
thought it was really good, but it could have been better 
would have been only seven out of ten, but i gave it an extra point because of Annasophia Robb lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

I liked some stuff in The Reaping.

I liked the cast, one of the main twists, the visuals and some of the "Science Vs religion" banter. But I had difficulty sympathizing with the cast, the script felt dumbed down and the final scene was painfully dumb.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

Starwars The clone wars  7/10


----------



## kire (Sep 23, 2008)

The Replacements

7/10


----------



## Micku (Sep 23, 2008)

A Grave for Fireflies- 8.7/10

Good movie about a young Japanese kid who tries to take care of his little sister during World War 2. Good anime.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 23, 2008)

Hellboy         10/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

First Snow

5/10
I thought the message they were trying to convey was all fucked up at the end or something. 

The only thing I liked was the "noir"ish kind of style.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 23, 2008)

latina divas of comedy 7/10
it would have been higher if two out of four comedians weren't so boring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Not Another Teen Movie*

8.9/10. 

A very hilarious and underrated movie, definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

Not Another Teen Movie? Underrated!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2008)

@Chee

Psh, yes. 

It got a 5.4 rating on IMDB, meanwhile you see crappier movies with an equal or better rating.


----------



## Sen (Sep 24, 2008)

WALL-E

8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2008)

*Once* 10/10
This is a really wonderful film and proof that you don't need a large budget to make a great film.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2008)

Wild Things. 6/10. Decent film, hoawt chicks and plot twists extraordinaire.


----------



## Clue (Sep 24, 2008)

Lakeview Terrace 7/10.

Some stupid/stilted dialogue, not really suspenseful, but Samuel L. Jackson makes any movie awesome with his crazy eyes and badass scowl.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 24, 2008)

_Donnie Darko _~ *8/10*
it was RLY GUD
Jake Gyllenhaal ftw?!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Not Another Teen Movie was better than most of the recent spoofs, but was just okay to me.


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 24, 2008)

Tropic Thunder 9/10


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2008)

Watched The Taste of Tea. Weird, but funny movie. I liked bits of it, like why the son nearly worked up a phobia of girls because of two amazing incidents. Oh, and there was that point where the married lady beat up the the animator while he was trying to ask her out. XD It was a nice slice of life with eccentricities thrown in movie. I'm going with a 7.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Visitor Q- Disgusting, pointless, boring trash by Takashi Miike, whom I usually love.

I'm still not sure what to rate it. At best,a 1/10. At worst, a 0/10.

People actually seem to like that movie too(imdb rates it a 7/10)


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *Once* 10/10
> This is a really wonderful film and proof that you don't need a large budget to make a great film.



Check out Following, then. That was done on a $6,000 budget.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Batman Returns- 8/10

I actually think its better than Batman 89 and Batman Begins, but not as good as TDK.

It's also the ONLY Batman movie that had a good love story. (TDK had a love triangle but the actual relationships weren't developed)


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2008)

Monster's Ball 9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Visitor Q- Disgusting, pointless, boring trash by Takashi Miike, whom I usually love.
> 
> I'm still not sure what to rate it. At best,a 1/10. At worst, a 0/10.
> 
> People actually seem to like that movie too(imdb rates it a 7/10)



I told ya

The strangers 6'5/10

Well directed and , specially, estraordinarily paced. Its a film that gives you the creeps with silence and when nothing is happening, apparently. The rest of crap horror movies should learn how to build a fucking atmosphere of this one, which is not a great film anyways but well, light years beyond 90% of the genre nowadays.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

*Mission Impossible *

7/10.

Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

Snakes on a plane

10/10

Why? Samuel L. Jackson of course


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 25, 2008)

the pianist 10/10 awesome movie


----------



## Koi (Sep 25, 2008)

Wild Hogs - Surprisingly good.  I wanted more John C. McGinley, though.. 
7.5/10


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 25, 2008)

Hot Fuzz 6/10 ....good but not as great as 'Shaun of the Dead'...now that was epic..


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 25, 2008)

Daredevil - 4.5/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2008)

DBZ Worlds Strongest - 8.5/10 one of the best DBZ movies, seen it a lot but just recently watched it while i was working out yesterday


----------



## Gain (Sep 25, 2008)

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist ~ 7/10

It's a funny movie, even if some parts get a bit stale.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 25, 2008)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona 5'5/10

I was a bit dissapointed with last Allen film. Sure its interesting in a first look, but the way the story its not the most appropiatte IMO. Actors are good, Penelope Cruz is superb, but still that film lacks something... And the narrator was annoying most of times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I told ya
> 
> The strangers 6'5/10
> 
> Well directed and , specially, estraordinarily paced. Its a film that gives you the creeps with silence and when nothing is happening, apparently. The rest of crap horror movies should learn how to build a fucking atmosphere of this one, which is not a great film anyways but well, light years beyond 90% of the genre nowadays.



I remember you mentioning it, but dont remember you telling me(but my memory is bad....so.....)

I thought Daredevil was okay. I remember being disapointed in it at the time because it wasnt' as good as all the other superhero movies(Spiderman, X-men, etc)........but then crap like Electra and Fantastic Four came out......

I loved Kung Pow. Snakes on a Plane disapointed me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Howl's moving castle - 8/10
Paprika - 8/10

Watched both, and loved both.  I personally liked both over spirited away and grave of the fireflies.  Mononoke Hime is still number one on my list though.

No good movies coming up for the fall so I just watch movies that are already out.


----------



## Endlessly (Sep 26, 2008)

Senbonzakura Kageyoshi said:


> WALL-E
> 
> 8/10




WALL-E.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2008)

Eagle Eye- 7/10

Pretty good for a dump month movie.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Eagle Eye- 7/10
> 
> Pretty good for a dump month movie.



It has a 26% on RT. Would you agree with that? Cause I was looking forward to this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2008)

Nah, I was entertained.

I did think some parts of it ripped off "I Robot" and it was kind of hard to believe but it was pretty intense.

I'll have a full review tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2008)

It's more of a rental then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2008)

Depends. If you go to the theaters a lot, I'd reccomend it.

If not, might as well wait for DVD then.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw it today, and I'd give it a 5-6. It wasn't anything special and once you find out the mystery, it's not really interesting anymore, plus you find out the mystery about halfway through the movie, so you're kind of left with just seeing how it ends. I do agree that it very much feels like it ripped off some of I Robot, but it's still very different. An okay movie, but nothing great. I'd advise renting it.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 26, 2008)

Enter the Dragon - 8/10

I lol hard at the part when Bruce Lee kicked that old man hard to side like he was test dummy in the final fight (an actual test dummy was probably used). It looked like the old man flew sideways across the room. 

Anyways..... its a great Kung Fu movie packed with great fighting scenes (though I think Game of Death was slightly better).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2008)

you think game of death is better than enter the dragon?

I have lost all faith in you.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> you think game of death is better than enter the dragon?
> 
> I have lost all faith in you.



Just slightly more since Chuck Norris was in it.


Edit: My mistake, Chuck Norris was in Way of the Dragon not Game of Death. I mixed/merged the plots of the 2 (its been a long while since ive seen them). Game of Death I believe was with that tall Kareem Abdul Jabbar guy right? I take my previous statement back, Enter the Dragon was better.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 27, 2008)

Blade Runner - even good on VHS ... recorded off the tube from wayyy back.

Mostly Martha - excellent... if you don't mind subtitles. 

Gattaca - it's a hat trick!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sex And The City: The Movie* - 8.5/10. OMFG. IT WAS FABULOUS!!! It was sweet, cute and hilarious. Even though it had it's grey areas, I still loved it.


----------



## Kreig (Sep 27, 2008)

Eagle Eye - 2/5

Only good thing it had going for it was the cool explosions.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2008)

*Enchanted* 9/10
Another great movie from last year. It's not the best film of last year but it is still a wonderful Disney movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 27, 2008)

The Invincible Iron Man - 3/10

Decent animation and good voice acting.  Shitty plot and boring.  If you're big enough of a fan, I guess you might watch it.  But in truth it sucks.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 27, 2008)

Righteous Kill 8/10. Brilliant ending. I definately reccoment this movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ultimate Avengers 2: Rise of the Black Panther - 6/10

Okay movie.


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2008)

WALL-E - 10/10
Great animated film, one of the best Disney movies I've seen in a long time. And Wall-E is just so adorable...


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 27, 2008)

Last Sleepover I went to we watched Lion King 2 : 7/10 
Lion king 2, not as good as the original(First watched it in 1998).
Last weekend:
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith 10/10 
Excellent, and very heartbreaking at the same time.
Off sick tuesday: The Lion king  watched on youtube.10/10


----------



## Seal (Sep 27, 2008)

Beneath the Planet of the Apes - 7/10
I love the series, just find the whole mind controlling, bomb worshiping humans which live underground thing a little much.

Righteous Kill - 5/10
Was all right, the "twist" doesn't really deserve to be called one and it just felt like a really weak movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Just slightly more since Chuck Norris was in it.
> 
> 
> Edit: My mistake, Chuck Norris was in Way of the Dragon not Game of Death. I mixed/merged the plots of the 2 (its been a long while since ive seen them). Game of Death I believe was with that tall Kareem Abdul Jabbar guy right? I take my previous statement back, Enter the Dragon was better.



Thank God. I disagree, but Way of the Dragon was still a good one.

The problem I have with all of Bruce Lee's movies(minus "Enter"), is that they really are just all bad kung fu flicks that happen to have a great star. That's why I think Enter is better than them all.

I reviewed Enter and Game, but I'd rate them as

Enter the Dragon- 4/4
Way of the Dragon- 3-3.5/4
Fist of Fury- 2.5-3/4
Big Boss- 2.5/4
Game of Death- 1.5/4

Hmmmm, Righteous Kill's twist was pretty lame. I saw it coming early on, because no movie would stupidely telegraph it's twist as RK did. Either way, proof came when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The priest walks past Pacino, who clearly notices him.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 27, 2008)

Maljukgeori janhoksa 6'5/10

2004 korean movie about a new kid who enters a militar academy and how he deals with love, bullies, etc, while mantaining the lesson of Bruce Lee (his idol) of never look back. Interesting story from a country that produces the most interesting movies in last years worldwide.


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2008)

Insomnia 8.5/10

Great mystery/thriller film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm watching Fist of Legend again.  Still my favorite Jet Li film.

Love Jet's fighting against the General at the end.  

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2008)

Superhero Movie- 4.5/10

Not that funny, but not the disaster that Disaster Movie was. At least this one didnt have any freaking music videos......

I wasn't a big fan of Insomnia. Wasn't bad.....but didn't think it had anything great going for it.


----------



## Supaxile (Sep 27, 2008)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth:

9.5/10

Beautiful!!


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2008)

Get Carter 8/10

A simple revenge film, the style was awesome and Michael Caine...HE WAS HOT. 



Supaxile said:


> Journey To The Center Of The Earth:
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> Beautiful!!


----------



## ez (Sep 27, 2008)

I watched "Traitor" starring Don Cheadle. 8/10 

Basically an undercover cop agent story, which looks into the terrorist psyche, as well as the one's combating it. It's about justifications on both sides -- how many people is it okay to kill, in order to achieve peace? who is truly innocent? etc 

anyway, pretty enjoyable overall, due to its pacing and lead actor.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 28, 2008)

Eagle Eye: 8.9/10

Nice movie.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ultimate Avengers: The Movie - 6.5/10

Better than the sequel, but barely.


Doctor Strange: The Sorcerer Supreme - 7/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 28, 2008)

Date Movie 7/10


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

Bangkok Dangerous. 5/10. Nothing spectacular. A bit stupid at times.


----------



## laly (Sep 28, 2008)

Hellboy ll: The Golden Army  8/10

Pretty good movie. I liked it better than the first one, though I liked that one too. Ron Perlman continues to be an excellent Hellboy and Selma Blair's character is a lot more badass in this one.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 28, 2008)

Speed Racer - 5/10. I had no idea what was going on, but the visuals and acting were excellent. xD
Futurama: BWABB - 10/10. <3333
88 Minutes - 5/10. Great plot and everything, but I just didn't like the movie. :/


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2008)

*Get Smart's Bruce and Lloyd Out Of Control* 9/10
I still enjoyed it. It's not as good as some of the other movies I saw this year but its still pretty good. I'm still uncirtain if I want to watch the main Get Smart film yet though.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 28, 2008)

Coach Carter - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Supaxile said:


> Journey To The Center Of The Earth:
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> Beautiful!!



Which one?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cruel Intentions* 

8/10.


----------



## Juli (Sep 28, 2008)

Star Wars Episode III [8/10]


----------



## Suzie (Sep 28, 2008)

*88 Minutes*: 6/10


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 28, 2008)

Bourne Ultimatum: *7/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

The Curse of Frankenstein- 9/10


----------



## laly (Sep 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Coach Carter - 6/10



That's one of my favorite movies, it's a 10/10 for me


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 28, 2008)

baby mama 8/10. it was playing it safe so it couldn't be rated any higher. it still had its laughs though.


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 28, 2008)

Total Recall - 8.5/10  One of my favorites of Arnold.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

*The Truman Show*

7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Kill Bill Vol. 1 - 9/10

I love Quentin's style.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 29, 2008)

The Eye

6/10

better than expected.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Sin City 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Which one?


 if he's talking about the Brendan Fraser movie.

Even Chee facepalmed at that one, lol.


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2008)

Street Kings - 7/10

pretty cool movie  Keanu Reeves never was a great actor, but a nice flick nonetheless


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2008)

Rukia said:


> if he's talking about the Brendan Fraser movie.
> 
> Even Chee facepalmed at that one, lol.


It can't be the Brendan Fraser one. They spelt center 'centre' in that one (I only know this because for some reason it was debated on the Mark Kermode podcast)


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> It can't be the Brendan Fraser one. They spelt center 'centre' in that one (I only know this because for some reason it was debated on the Mark Kermode podcast)



Umm...what? Both of the JCE's centers were spelt the same.

Judging from the guy's set, join date and his small rep size, I say he's talking about the new one. I'm _so_ judgemental.


----------



## Rinme (Sep 29, 2008)

Finding Nemo - 8,5

Nice movie.


----------



## Koi (Sep 29, 2008)

ZEH FAAHGATE. - 8/10.  I was totally surprised.  Very cool stuff. (And now I can't watch _Atlantis_ without drawing like a thousand connections.)


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you serious? Zeh Faahgate is the title? 
What language is that? I need to check ZEH FAAHGATE out. 

Half of Kill Bill Vol. 2 - 9/10
One of my favorite films. pek
But I stopped short cause I was dead tired.


----------



## Koi (Sep 29, 2008)

No no, haha.  There's an episode of ATHF (coincidentally, one of the only ones I like) where Oglethorpe and Emory use a Stargate, but Oglethorpe call it ZEH FAAHGATE (F!  FROM ZEH MAKERS OF FINDIPENDENCE DAY.) because ZEY ARE NOT GETTING SUED.

It's fucking hysterical, and I'm still not sure why.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2008)

Watched Fido while visiting the bf. I have to give the movie a 10/10. It was just amazingly entertaining and funny. I love dark humor, so how could I resist something which involved zombies. There was some cute and sweetness in it as well amount the bits of humor peppered everywhere. I mean, come one, "Grandpa fell down and he's getting back up!" XD


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 30, 2008)

Merlin - 9/10 The graphics doesnt seem as good as when I first saw in 1998, but I still enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Denji (Sep 30, 2008)

Bad Santa - 8.5/10

nonstop lulz from start to finish


----------



## mrj (Sep 30, 2008)

It was some horror movie that I can't remember the name of, it was about some schizofrenzic girl though who had an obsession with this other girl.

8/10

I wish I remember what the movie was called though.. =/


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2008)

Was it "Inside"?

House on Haunted Hill(the original one): 8/10.......fun stuff.


----------



## ez (Sep 30, 2008)

eagle eye 5.5/10

pretty lame and unoriginal writing overall, with some stupid plot holes here and there. the acting/directing was decent enough, but seriously what's with all the cars being destroyed?


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 30, 2008)

You don't mess with the Zohan...

5/10 There were times where I laughed..some...


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 30, 2008)

Serendipity 6.5/10

I like the theme and the premise of the show, but Tony Cusack is just not it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 30, 2008)

U2 3D  7/10

A National Geographic documentary of U2 concert in Buenos Aires in his vertigo Tour. Seeing it in 3d makes that film-concert a GORGEOUS visual experience that a fan of U2 shouldn't miss. It really depends on your musical tastes to see it or not but in an objective way of rating it you have to admit its wonderfully shot and edited.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 30, 2008)

The Score

6/10 

Nothing special.


----------



## Chee (Sep 30, 2008)

Iron Man (again, for the 3rd time) 8/10

Gonna watch the special features later. pek


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 30, 2008)

_Run, Fatboy, Run_: 8

There was definitely a great mixture of drama and comedy to the movie, where you'd be chuckling one minute and feeling a little raw the next (i.e. there's this part where he just picks up his mirror, walks outside and smashes onto the ground where the trashbins are which was harsh in a good way). Although the progression of the antagonist was a bit typical (as was the story itself), a sense of uniqueness and believability made the events better than they might otherwise have been. Plus, the presence of both Simon Pegg and Dylan Moran almost equates to a worthwhile film viewing experience. 



MartialHorror said:


> House on Haunted Hill(the original one): 8/10.......fun stuff.



Vincent Price films <3


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay for Vincent Price!


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull: 9/10
I really enjoyed it  but then again, I'm pretty soft for Indy


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 1, 2008)

Mortal Kombat - 7.5/10

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation - 3.5/10


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2008)

_August Rush_: 7/10

This film gets at least two extra points for being the first movie to ever make me dislike a character played by Robin Williams, who is a squatter with a terrible temper that uses homeless children to collect money on the street (which they are able to do as he teaches them enough music so that they can get by). 

But, _only_ two points as this movie wasn't about Robin Williams; what it was about was a bit cheesy and Hollywood. However, I have a soft spot for films that incorporate hard, atypical situations (i.e. not some generic "getting into Julliard" film) and music like _Shine_ and _Mr. Holland's Opus_. Now, while this movie didn't live up to those two titles, it was sort of compelling with its own fine soundtrack. And, the acting was fabulous (on the part of Keri Russell, in particular). 

The greatest weakness was definitely in how the ending felt very cut-off. I think, they were trying too hard for a certain yet open-ended feeling, which just left me thinking that the film was stopped pre-preemptively.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 1, 2008)

*Tropic Thunder *- No Zoolander, but then it would have been a hard feat to accomplish. Still, well worth watching for a great comedy cast just letting loose and enjoying themselves. Not as hard hitting politically as it wants to be, but as comedy film, which after all is what it is, it's great, and a fantastic showing from Mr. Cruise makes the film worth seeing in itself.

8/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 1, 2008)

Step Brothers /10. Very... babyish


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 1, 2008)

Tropic Thunder     6/10

It starts being very funny parodying Hollywood war flicks and stuff but at the end it turns more idiotic and just teen prankster. Actors are funny anyways and the fake trailers at the beggining are truly brilliant. It could have been better but its a nice watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2008)

Cut and Run- 5/10

A Ruggero Deodato cannibal/drug lord movie....


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 2, 2008)

Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

Batman Forever- 3/10- Crapshit.

I confess- 7/10- Hitchcock movie that was solid.


----------



## Major (Oct 2, 2008)

The Dark Knight, and I won't rate it.  I'm to young to die


----------



## Rinme (Oct 2, 2008)

Van Helsing - 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2008)

Dark Knight - 10/10 omg this is definitely an oscar winner for '08.

Love Actually - 8/10 Really funny, and I liked the ensemble cast. The story turned out to be waay too happy though, everything turned out just right. It gives me false hopes


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2008)

Taken - 10/10

Awesome movie, brilliant action


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

> I confess- 7/10- Hitchcock movie that was solid.



I need to check out more of his films. I think I've only seen 2 of them. 



The Major said:


> The Dark Knight, and I won't rate it.  I'm to young to die



Rawr.              >D


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 2, 2008)

The day after tomorrow - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I need to check out more of his films. I think I've only seen 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr.              >D



Which ones?

The Exorcist 2: Oh God this one sucked. Woe be to him who watches Batman Forever and Exorcist 2 in the same night.

3/10


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 2, 2008)

Man on Fire - 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Rear Window and the Birds.

I have Rope and North by Northwest in my netflix though. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

Reviewed Rear Window, gave it a 3.5/4 Stars. 

I watched the Birds along time ago, but dont remember it very well.

I'd reccomend Psycho, which I personally think is Hitchcocks best(that I've seen so far)


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Kay, thanks. <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw "Naked Chee"

I gave her two thumbs up


----------



## bURN (Oct 2, 2008)

eagle eye 6/10 it was pretty decent.

im getting ready to watch "the lookout" next


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

The Animation Show 7.5/10

Some of the shorts were kinda boring (Raldo being one of them), mostly the serious ones but the rest were pretty funny and entertaining.  Das Rad would be my favorite out of them all with The Balloon shortly after. Mike Judge also has some of his early work inside.

Of course, Welcome to the Show, Intermission in Third Diminsion and the End of the Show are all time faves. <3

Now, I just gotta find all those entertaining songs. Har har. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I saw "Naked Chee"
> 
> I gave her two thumbs up


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2008)

TDK (again ) - 10/10
this movie is too awesome for it's own good


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 2, 2008)

_Then She Found Me_: A 6.5-7 would be equal to my enjoyment, but it deserves an 8 regarding its quality as its film. 

Some very good acting in this movie, which somehow manages to be harsh on its characters, making them go through difficult situations, having them make even worse decisions, and do it without every becoming melodramatic (i.e. _In the Bedroom_, which was good but seriously melodramatic). I believed all of the situations, and the questions raised concerning adopted children and familial bonds were done with an angle that I haven't seen before. More than anything though, it was a scene where Helen Hunt is just breaking down and her voice sounds like it's about to go that sold me (that and Colin Firth <3).

My only issue lay in the fact that I typically don't enjoy films that center around these kinds of subjects. So, it had to continually fight against my initial disinterest. 

(Oh, and Matthew Broderick, the cheating, premature ejaculator, was pretty pathetic in an entertaining, if sad way)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2008)

About a Boy.

8.5/10.

Totally not my genre, but I thought it was hilarious.  I'm not even a Hugh Grant fan, but he had some good lines in this one.

Solid romantic comedy and it has my recommendation.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 2, 2008)

Forrest Gump - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

Top Hat- 8/10. Kind of cheezy(It was made in the 30's I think), but surprisingly charming.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Daaamn, Martial you've seen lots of films today.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2008)

I think some of Martial's reviews are fake.  And if they aren't...he needs to get a freaking job!


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

How old are you martial? x3


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Empire of the Sun 10/10

Insert how-fucking-great-this-movie-was comment here, my fucking computer killed my mood.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2008)

Empire of the Sun?  

That has young Christian Bale in it, doesn't it?


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup. 

Totally didn't recognize him at first, but shit, as the movie progressed all I could see was Batman. 

And John Malchovich was in it to, didn't know that till the credits rolled.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Laser Mission*

5/10.



This movie is so sad in a lot of ways, but for the simple fact it's Brandon Lee I can't rate it below 5...plus it has a catchy main theme.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 3, 2008)

Get smart : 8/10

It was good and really LOLsome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

lol, I'm 22 and I DO have a job and go to school, thank you very much.

I actually cut back on my movies. The reason why I've watched so much recently is because my Dad is out of town and I am abusing his netflix account.

And we watched Top Hat in school(Intro to Cinema)

Anyway, I can post so many reviews because from reviews I wrote along time ago. Example, not too long ago I posted my Night of the Living Dead review. Well I wrote it a few months ago, it was just on a computer that I dont like working on too much. When I run thin on reviews on this computer, I go and bring all the reviews from that computer to here.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Run, Fat Boy, Run

8/10

Little predictable but still very funny. :3


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 3, 2008)

*The Notebook 8/10*
Awesome Movie, I really liked it (-2points because I was unfortnuate enough to miss the beginning)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)

_Iron Man_: 8/10

I want to rate this movie higher. Partially because I have a soft spot for Robert Downey Jr. but mostly because it was an excellent film for its genre. But, one thing holds me back from doing so, and that's how unfinished the movie felt. In many ways, the entire film felt like the preparation or opening act rather than like a story in and of itself. It's fine, if they plan on a sequel, but even parts to a series should be able to stand alone. This one did, but not as well as it could have.

That being said. Some nice acting, an extremely awkward sex scene, possibly one of the coolest looking superhero outfits that I have ever even imagined, and an amusing hero that breaks the traditional mold in worthwhile ways. I absolutely adored his reveal of the truth, at the end XD


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2008)

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist.

8.0/10.

Encouragement from Chee convinced me to go and I am glad I went.  Just a really sweet romantic comedy.  It wasn't packed full of laughs like Superbad, but it really kept be entertained.  I think Michael Cera (Nick) really excels in these types of roles.  He might just play himself though...all of his performances are similar.  He's still very funny though.  This was my first introduction to Kat Dennings (Norah) and I liked her as well.

 @ how much the gum traveled around in this movie.  xD


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 4, 2008)

American Pie: Band Camp 6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yup.
> 
> Totally didn't recognize him at first, but shit, as the movie progressed all I could see was Batman.
> 
> And John Malchovich was in it to, didn't know that till the credits rolled.



That isn't a very good testament towards his acting.......

Throne of Blood- 8/10......slow, but powerful Kurosawa goodness.


----------



## Juli (Oct 4, 2008)

Star Wars Episode IV  [9/10]


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2008)

Babylon A.D - 6/10

Some kewl action, mediocre plot & a weak ass ending.


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 4, 2008)

A walk to Remember 8/10 awesome movie, a little bit sad


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2008)

> That isn't a very good testament towards his acting.......



Nah, he just looked a lot younger, didn't recognize him. Both with Bale and Malkovich (who knew he had _hair_!?)


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 4, 2008)

Big Momas house 2: 4/10


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 4, 2008)

8 Films to Die For Horror Fest: The Grave Dancers - 7/10

This was actually pretty good; better then I thought it'll be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nah, he just looked a lot younger, didn't recognize him. Both with Bale and Malkovich (who knew he had _hair_!?)



I meant the part where you said "all I could see was Batman".


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I meant the part where you said "all I could see was Batman".



Oh, I was just joking about that. xD I just meant all I could see is older Bale, I just said Batman cause it was easier. *shrug*


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 4, 2008)

Man of the Year: 9.2/10. It was a very original movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Appaloosa.  7/10.

Viggo Mortenson, Ed Harris, and Jeremy Irons were pretty good.

This film is a western, not exactly my favorite genre.  But it was well acted.

Renee Zellwegger was terrible.  As usual...she looked like she just sucked on a lemon.  To make matters worse...she was treated like a prize/beautiful woman in the movie.  

She single handily took away from my overall enjoyment.


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2008)

I tend to skip any movies with Renee Zellwegger. Her face is annoying.


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix - 6/10



You rated a Harry Potter movie lower than American Pie: Bandcamp?

You sir are ass fucking backwards.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 4, 2008)

iamj said:


> You rated a Harry Potter movie lower than American Pie: Bandcamp?
> 
> You sir are ass fucking backwards.



Yes I did. Order of the Phoenix was garbage. It lacked the things that made the previous HP films great and magical. I'd rather watch an 1 hour 30 minute movie full of crude but entertaining humor then sit through a 2 hour 30 minute movie full of chopped up scenes with hardly any character development. That film basically mutilated one of my favorite HP books.

You shouldnt really take my ratings all that seriously anyway. Most of the time I just quickly rate a movie without giving it a fair bit of thought. There were times when I had rated a movie I had really liked slightly lower then a movie I didnt like quite as much. Im curious though on what you would've  rated Ootp since its clear you thought I was unjust for rating it a 6?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Oct 4, 2008)

Lakeview Terrace 7/10

I saw it last week and it wasn't what I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

The Dark Knight.  3/10.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 5, 2008)

V for Vendetta - 9/10


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 5, 2008)

The Prestige 9/10.  Great twist at the end.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight.  3/10.



*Starts slow clap*


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

Eagle Eye: 10/10.

Fucking. Amazing.
That's one of the best movies I've seen this year.
I'm sooooooooooooooooo buying it.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 5, 2008)

The House Bunny 7/10

I really like Anna Faris.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 5, 2008)

Jason X - 4.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight.  3/10.



Chee is going to rape you.


lol, Jason X was the only Jason movie that truely went into "so bad it's good" territory.

Anyway, mine is.........

Postal- Yes, another Uwe Boll video game adaptation, except this is more of a comedy/action. I decided not to officially review it on my site because I don't like reviewing comedies. Anyway, it starts of very funny, with the two terrorists who crashed the first plane into the WTC arguing how many virgins they will get in heaven. But after the first 20 minutes, it becomes kind of bland........often trying to be funny, but not so much. Nevertheless, there are some cool scenes and lots of boobs/blood on display. I also liked the "God doesn't need your help to kill us" speach near the end. Well written and funny.

You should be warned, this is very offensive. However, the most offensive part to me was a cameo by uwe himself. The interviewer says something like "You're known for taking video games and turning them into HIT MOVIES". 
Er......was this supposed to be funny? Because last I checked, everyone hates his movies and not one has yet to make any money.

I might give this a mini-review when I watch/review "Seed"(which looks awesome in the trailer).....but for now, I'd rate it a 5/10.

Its decent for a Uwe Boll movie.........but that isn't very hard to make now is it?


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 5, 2008)

Camp Rock 7/10
I liked it very much, except I curled up in a ball everytime somebody sung something 
And I hate the JBs. I want them to die. And they will. _Painfully_.
But except for that, it was a very agreeable movie for teenage girls 

[I can practically_ hear_ the negs ]


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight.  3/10.



                                                                   .


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

*Black Sheep-D*

A terrible comedy filled with ridiculous slapstick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

Been awhile since I've seen Black Sheep. The only funny part I remembered was when the fridge fell on him.

"I got a bowl of chocolate pudding in my underpants"
"We don't have any chocolate pudding buddy"

That scene always cracked me up.

Whip and the Body- More Mario Bava goodness. 8/10


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 5, 2008)

Tooth Fairy - 4.5/10 

Darkness Falls - 5/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2008)

*Beverly Hills Chihuahua - 10/10*.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Beverly Hills Chihuahua - 10/10*.



Who are you and what have you done with my Rukia!?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 5, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who are you and what have you done with my Rukia!?




I was just curious to see what sort of reaction I could get.  xD

I haven't seen Beverly Hills Chihuahua and I probably never will.  The last movie I saw was Forgetting Sarah Marshall.

It has it's funny moments.

7.5/10.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 5, 2008)

Last movie- Iron Man

9/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2008)

I am Legend 8.5/10

Still bothers me that they used CGI for the monsters when makeup would've worked just fine.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> I am Legend *8.5/10*




CHEEE!!!!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

Bleh, I am Legend was ruined for its CGI.

I rated it a 2.5/4(which ironically, makes it the best of the I am Legend adaptations).....tis a shame too. It could have been great if the monsters didnt look so damn fake.

So "Last Man on Earth"(Vincent price version) failed because it was too boring, Omega Man(Charlton heston version) failed because it was too corny. I am Legend fails because of its monsters.......wierd.

I remember liking Darkness falls when it first came out......then I rewatched it and slapped myself in the face.

Nevertheless, compared to most of the crap I watch, Darkness Falls is okay......


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I am Legend was ruined for its CGI.
> 
> I rated it a 2.5/4(which ironically, makes it the best of the I am Legend adaptations).....tis a shame too. It could have been great if the monsters didnt look so damn fake.



Naw, the movie still would've sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, what didn't you like about it?

The only other criticisms I can think of are

1) Throwing in other actors into the mix.....boring/annoying ones at that(but all the adaptations of it have done this)

2) Cheezy God subplot. liked it in Signs, but not here.

3) The flashbacks kind of hurt the pacing........

But otherwise, I thought it was an aight film.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2008)

The Love Guru: 8.1/10
Kabluey: 5.8/10
The Little Mermaid: Airel's begining: 8.6/10

Benjamen


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, what didn't you like about it?



The complete shift in tone. The first two acts were pretty good sci-fi, but once the third act trotted along, it became a shitty action movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, I didn't mind it in that way. Most sci-fi movies end in action.

But I didn't like how that woman and kid began stealing the screentime. Also, Will Smiths reactions to them was lame. So I didnt care for the 3rd act either.


----------



## Koi (Oct 5, 2008)

Watched Iron Man at work today. 10/10 again.  On break I shuffled over to Target and bought it, heh.  The DVD case is the HELMET.  It's super neato.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 5, 2008)

Eagle Eye - 7/10

Went last night with friends. Clipped along fair enough that I wasn't bored.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ah, I didn't mind it in that way. Most sci-fi movies end in action.



Ay, but this one was very poorly handled.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 5, 2008)

Silver Streak - 8/10


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

OH OH-- Toy Story!!  10/10.  I don't care.  This is my favorite Pixar movie.  It's so strange watching it like, ten years after seeing it originally.  "Hey!  It's R. Lee Ermy!  Hey, it's Ernest!  Oh man, is that Don Rickles?!"  Catching on to some of the jokes is also fun.  I like how it's very accessible to adults as much as it is to kids.  And Hanks and Allen were, and are, just perfect.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> CHEEE!!!!!!





MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I am Legend was ruined for its CGI.
> 
> I rated it a 2.5/4(which ironically, makes it the best of the I am Legend adaptations).....tis a shame too. It could have been great if the monsters didnt look so damn fake.
> 
> ...



okay, okay, I'll give it a 7/10. I still like the movie and the CGI was pretty darn good besides for the fact that you can tell they were fake. I'm not gonna slap an F on it just because of that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 6, 2008)

_There Will Be Blood_: *10/10*


----------



## Jayka (Oct 6, 2008)

Unbreakable
I liked this movie! But for some reason the ending seemed to be to rushed...
7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, Chee, you dont need to change your rating for I am Legend if you like it that much.

Now if you gave that high of a rating to a true crapfest(like the Prom Night rating), then I would chew you out, but I dont think I am Legend was bad enough to slam your rating on it.

anyway, to me, if a monster looks fake, then I cant be scared of it. Thats why Im bothered by the CGI age.....gone are inventive monster movies like "Howling" or "Godzilla"...now we just get crappy CGI. 

It benefits some movies(It's the ONLY good thing about Transformers), but mostly detracts........ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU GOT TO USE IT FOR FREAKING ZOMBIES.

lol, Vono, I have a feeling that if they used real people instead of CGI, then the monsters superhuman abilities would be toned down. Then the ending would have been more similar to 28 days later(which I am Legend was ripping off anyway). See? the CGI ruins it.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 6, 2008)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose - 7.5/10 Movies like this and The Exorcist scare the shit out of me!


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Me and the fiance kind of half paid attention to _Tremors_ the other day.  5/10.  Neat concept, but Kevin Bacon does nothing for me.  Anyone see his gigantic nostrils?  I have a pet theory that dictates that those wormthings actually came _out _of them.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 6, 2008)

_Miracle at St. Anna_ - *6.5/10*

I'll admit, I was expecting a pretty general war-movie... Lots of stereotypes and uninteresting sub-plots, but it had its moments.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 6, 2008)

Righteous kill    5'5/10

Interesting cop thriller with De Niro and Pacino acting better than the usual crappy shit they were doing last years. I would give it a 6 if the ending wasnt too predictable, but its still midly worth a watch. Theres a ton beter films in the genre but well...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> The Exorcism of Emily Rose - 7.5/10 Movies like this and The Exorcist scare the shit out of me!



Even Exorcist 2?

I love Tremors. I'm neutral on Kevin Bacon though.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Even Exorcist 2?
> 
> I love Tremors. I'm neutral on Kevin Bacon though.



I never saw Exorcist 2. The trailer and the bad reviews turned me away from seeing it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw III - 4/10.

Saw I was the best.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 6, 2008)

Last movie I saw was War Inc. I give it a 7. It had enough parts that made me laugh to be overall entertaining. Also the fact that it had Hillary Duff dressed as a whore and Ben Kingsley as a war mongering psychopath was a big plus.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> Me and the fiance kind of half paid attention to _Tremors_ the other day.  5/10.  Neat concept, but Kevin Bacon does nothing for me.  Anyone see his gigantic nostrils?  I have a pet theory that dictates that those wormthings actually came _out _of them.



Deserves higher than a 5/10, Tremors is about as good as B-movies come.


----------



## Cair (Oct 6, 2008)

High School fucking Musical (by force )


Uh, 0/10.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Who forced you!? 

I swear I will kill them for you!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Suicide Kings- 7/10.

Considered reviewing it, but I dont think I'd have much to say on it. It's a pretty cool film, but I thought it was kind of convoluted and didn't like the final twist(way too farfetched)


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 7, 2008)

Terror Train - 6/10


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 7, 2008)

L.A. Confidential - 10/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2008)

The Godfather Part I and II

10/10

watched these back to back and man I simply love these movies.  It's been years since I last saw them and rewatching them simply reaffirmed to me that these are my favorite movies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2008)

*Triad Election:  9/10*.

Hong Kong Cinema at it's finest.  Lot's of love to Halo for recommending it to me.

(Check it out Chee.)


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Triad Election:  9/10*.
> 
> Hong Kong Cinema at it's finest.  Lot's of love to Halo for recommending it to me.
> 
> (Check it out Chee.)



Done. :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

Chee, you has Netflix? O: -shocked-


----------



## Cair (Oct 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who forced you!?
> 
> I swear I will kill them for you!



My parents. I tried to get myself out of it but they forced me anyway.


Now I'm on chemo because the faggatory music has left devastating cancerous tumors in my ears.


----------



## laly (Oct 7, 2008)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest   8.5/10


----------



## Penance (Oct 7, 2008)

Blindness...7/10...


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2008)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill and Came Down a Mountain 5/10

Didn't exactly hate it, but didn't exactly like it. =\



Ununhexium said:


> Chee, you has Netflix? O: -shocked-



Yes, and I couldn't live without it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

I lost my Netflix . . . -sob-

Saw IV - 3.5/10.

1st one was the best.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 7, 2008)

Lord of the Rings Return of the King
You have to rewatch lotr every now and then. Back when I first saw it I gave it a 10/10 but now I give it a 8/10. Dont get me wrong. It was still epic but I ended up fast forwarding through all of the hobbit scenes because I forgot how boring it was. The fights surprisingly still satisfied me after all these years (even though it was about 2003). Hmmmm..... Im not sure if I should take off another point for the lame hobbit scenes. They were so bad
........Nah I stand by the rating. Damn hobbits.....


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 7, 2008)

Shadic said:


> Lord of the Rings Return of the King
> ...Im not sure if I should take off another point for the lame hobbit scenes. They were so bad
> ........Nah I stand by the rating. Damn hobbits.....



You do know the hobbits were the whole story right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe he was refering to the ending?

I've read the books and all, but I kind of wanted the movie to end with everyone bowing to them.......everything after that was dead weight........


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe he was refering to the ending?





> It was still epic but I ended up fast forwarding through all of the hobbit scenes because I forgot how boring it was. *The fights surprisingly still satisfied me after all these years (even though it was about 2003)*



I kinda doubt that.


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2008)

Children of Men 10/10

I should kick myself for skipping this movie while it was on HBO a couple of months ago.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

I loved CoM. pek

It's one of the few movies that I've actually paid to see more than once.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 7, 2008)

Play Misty for Me - 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang 8.5/10

Hilarious film!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2008)

The boy in the striped pyjamas 7/10

Very moving film about the relationship of the son of a nazi, chief of a concentration camp, with a jew kid who's on the inside. Its made to be liked by everyone and it works. As i said very moving, well directed and well acted specially by the kids. Very recommendable.


----------



## Cair (Oct 8, 2008)

Batman Begins

9/10. TDK is better. pek


----------



## Koi (Oct 8, 2008)

Hot Fuzz.  8/10   No Shaun of the Dead, but still really fucking funny.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Lakeview Terrace: 9.4 out of 10. Didn't think it was going to be good at first, but the storyline was quite good, and I really enjoyed it. Plus: I features Samuel L. God damn mother fucking Jackson :yu:yu:yu:yu


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2008)

Scorpian King 2........YES, I SAW IT. In all honesty, it wasn't that bad for a DTV movie....actually, it did one thing that I really liked that its predecessor forgot to do.....tie it in with "The Mummy Returns"(at least,thats how I took it. 

Still, he's the only character who begins as a villain and each movie turns him into more of a hero.......

5/10


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Across the Universe.

9/10

It's wonderful, really.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 9, 2008)

The Happening ~ 5/10.
So-so. I never really liked anything by Shamalan. :/

Run, Fatboy, Run ~ 8/10.
funnyyyyyyyy. Coulda' done more.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Luck Chuck - 4.5/10


----------



## Gaara Talbot (Oct 9, 2008)

Naruto Movie 2.  I give it a 9/10


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucky Number Sleven - 8/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2008)

Layer Cake 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2008)

Phantom of the Opera: The Dario Argento version.

4/10- His worst movie........


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2008)

, I really enjoyed it. One of those sadly sweet numbers that ends on a hopeful upnote and does a good job of leaving you wondering about something significant (lady in the purple shawl). Besides, I loved how the end tied in with the beginning, which actually also made me cry a little. 9.5/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 9, 2008)

iron man 9/10 pretty good


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2008)

Taxi Driver

9.5/10

Little slow and the score annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 10, 2008)

Under Siege - 7/10


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

Saw IV 7/10

I felt that it concentrated ore on the story than the devices, unlike III, and it made for  a better movie.

I disliked the fact that all of the Caucasian characters looked the same, I had a hard time differentiating them at certain points of the movie


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 10, 2008)

Casino Royale- 8/10.  A solid reboot of the Bond movies but it suffered from too much romance.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 10, 2008)

Burn after reading  7'5/10

Hilarious Coen bros movie. The dark humor is great and very Coen-esque. the bunch of actors are fantastic and it last what it have to last without enlarging or telling non interesting stuff. Very worthy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Saw IV 7/10
> 
> I felt that it concentrated ore on the story than the devices, unlike III, and it made for  a better movie.
> 
> I disliked the fact that all of the Caucasian characters looked the same, I had a hard time differentiating them at certain points of the movie



Agreed on the last part. I got the two white detectives.......
*Spoiler*: __ 



The asshole one who was with that female detective and Jigsaws new apprentice


 mixed around quite a bit.

Didn't care for the movie though.

I still need to see Taxi Driver....I really want to watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 10, 2008)

Taxi Driver is a 10, end of.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a good movie, it's just the score that bothered me. Sounded like it belonged in a porno.

La Moustache 7/10
Strange thriller...about a moustache.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 10, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 8.5/10

The Great Debators - 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2008)

[Rec]- Finally saw it. Probably will post a review on sunday(tomorrow will be for Quarantine). 7.5/10

Body of Lies- Better than I expected it to be. 7.5/10


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 10, 2008)

Watched a Hong Kong gangster film called Triad Election. Sure was dark and horrifying, like oh...that "dog food" thing. D: Not really my type of film but decided to try it out anyway. Giving it a 8/10 since it was skillfully done with the struggles to see who tops and using each other's players to do so.


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2008)

Memento 

10/10

terrific directing, storytelling, acting...everything. it's too bad it took me so long to watch this movie. 

blown away :3


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Signs

4/10

I didn't like it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2008)

Bourne Identity 9/10

Bourne Supremacy 8/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 11, 2008)

Blade 

8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> [Rec]- Finally saw it. Probably will post a review on sunday(tomorrow will be for Quarantine). *7.5/1*0


What ev'

I just got done watching it again for the third time, and the last scene still freaks me out.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 11, 2008)

The House on Sorority Row - 6.5/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2008)

*Maximum Risk*

7/10.

Natasha Henstridge.  pek


----------



## spirishman (Oct 11, 2008)

quarantine- 8/10  quality stuff in my opinion


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

Billy Madison      10/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2008)

He Was a Quiet Man 10/10


----------



## laly (Oct 11, 2008)

Mom at sixteen   6,5/10

I liked the concept of the movie, but those highschool students were very unrealistic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> What ev'
> 
> I just got done watching it again for the third time, and the last scene still freaks me out.



Well, if it makes you feel any better I'm giving it a 3.5/4 review(I do these kind of reviews in comparison to what it is). On its own, Rec is a good movie, but nothng sensational.

A) It's basically 28 Days Later with a hand held camera.
B) The Reporter chick was kind of annoying.
C) The Camera man was unforgivable. Seriously, some dude is being attacked by an infected person and he just stands there....filming.


Actually, the scene that creeped me out the most was near the end when they look down the stairs and see some of the infected people look up at them.

The last 25-30 minutes of that movie basically made it.......I suppose part of the impact was lost however due to fucking Quarantine spoiling the ending in its trailers......bastards.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2008)

Bourne Ultimatium 8/10

I'm giving it an 8 still cause its entertaining, but it was pretty much the same as the last two films. Car crashes. Car crashes. And more car crashes.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 11, 2008)

Phone Booth - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2008)

Zatoichi and the Chess Player- 5/10.

Sanctimony- 4.5/10- a 2000 T.V movie by everyones favorite director.......Uwe Boll.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

Hit Man 0/10

 Fuck, this movie killed a lot of my brain cells. Thank _god_, it was only an hour and a half.


----------



## kire (Oct 12, 2008)

Big Stan  8/10

This film is from 2007 and its one of Rob Schnider's movies.  I like the guy but sometimes his movies are a little corny.  But I'm happy to say I gave this one a chance.  Of course there were some really dumb scenes, but the movie overall was a pretty good comedy.  Its not overly stupid and has a point.  Anyway, I liked it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

*Battle in Seattle-B*

A one-sided argument against the WTO disguised as a drama. While it's obvious what the movie as whole is about, the lesser bits are somewhat of a mess. What exactly was the point of the reporter besides standing around at important plot points, or Woody Harrelson's character.

Though, for what it was, a call for awareness about WTO, it did what it needed to.

I'm tired.


----------



## Goom (Oct 12, 2008)

eagleeye.  7.4/10


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Oct 12, 2008)

RocknRolla. 4.5/10

Stupid movie that I do not recommend unless you like gangster movies


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

TerrorOfDeath said:


> RocknRolla. 4.5/10
> 
> Stupid movie that I do not recommend unless you like gangster movies



Is it the stupid like Shoot 'Em Up? Cause it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2008)

Showtime - 7/10 
I really enjoyed this movie  Robert DeNiro was awesome as always, and Eddie Murphy was pretty funny too  Had a lot of good laughs 

Hoodlum - 8/10
Pretty nice gangster flick. Laurence Fishburne does a solid job as gangster Bumpy Johnson


----------



## Koi (Oct 12, 2008)

The Astronaut Farmer - 7/10.

Good natured little flick.  I'm not usually a fan of Billy Bob Thorton but I really liked him here.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 12, 2008)

Pineapple Express. 7.1/10

Seriously funny film if you liked Superbad or Knocked Up. but Plot and Story is weak. Seth Rogen keeps it alive.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better I'm giving it a 3.5/4 review(I do these kind of reviews in comparison to what it is). On its own, Rec is a good movie, but nothng sensational.
> 
> A) It's basically 28 Days Later with a hand held camera.
> B) The Reporter chick was kind of annoying.
> ...



are you fucking serious? they actually gave away the ending in the trailer oO? well I hope not but if so... shit.. I am going to go see it anyway.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Gilmore 10/10


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 12, 2008)

Dragonball Z: Bardack the father of Goku - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2008)

Chee: you talking about the Hitman movie based on the game? Ouch, I kind of enjoyed it(although yes, it's a bad movie.....)



Shoddragon said:


> are you fucking serious? they actually gave away the ending in the trailer oO? well I hope not but if so... shit.. I am going to go see it anyway.



The marketing compaign advertises it similarly to the blair witch project......(except they dont make it out to be authentic)

Anyway,

Quarantine- 6.5/10......I hate hand held camera shit, and I hate sloppy remakes.......so in all fairness, this one turned out to be alot better than I expected.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Quarantine- 6.5/10......I hate hand held camera shit, and I hate sloppy remakes.......so in all fairness, this one turned out to be alot better than I expected.



I heard they really futzed up the explanation at the end, which IMO, helped make the original creepier, is it true?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually yes, damn it. Forgot to put that in my review.

The ending scene where they learn "why" all of this is happening isn't that much different, but they don't shoot it very well.

characters mess around with newsclippings and such, but the camera doesn't linger on it long enough for us to see what they say. Also, when they play the tape, that's different. I wasn't even sure what the hell they were actually playing(In the original, it's an "Evil Dead 2" like exposition)

anyway, here is my review of Quarantine(Impress Bt font) and rec(Impress Bt font)

Also, I need to include that some scenes are blurred, partially losing the impact.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 12, 2008)

30 Days Of Night

8/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Chee: you talking about the Hitman movie based on the game? Ouch, I kind of enjoyed it(although yes, it's a bad movie.....)



Yes, I thought it was a piece of shit. Even the action sucked, I didn't enjoy a single minute of it.

The opening was alright, but it just went downhill from there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2008)

What I hated the most was the characters......The main dude was alright but the cop chasing him was such a stereotype stock charactre and the love interest had too much cheezy exposition scenes where they talks about her sad past.

Oh yeah, I also hate how all the other assassins really sucked at their job.

Hot Rod- 6/10....wierd-ass comedy,but I have a soft spot for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2008)

*Fight Club
*
_8.5/10_

Great movie. pek


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 12, 2008)

Smart People 6/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

Kill Bill...again. 

10/10

I just love this movie. 



MartialHorror said:


> What I hated the most was the characters......The main dude was alright but the cop chasing him was such a stereotype stock charactre and the love interest had too much cheezy exposition scenes where they talks about her sad past.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also hate how all the other assassins really sucked at their job.



He seemed pretty dumb for a guy that was raised from birth to kill.


----------



## laly (Oct 13, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom

7/10

Still loving Jet Li.


----------



## Koi (Oct 13, 2008)

Meet the Robinsons - 7/10.  Fun movie, I must say.  ("What does he look like?"  "..Uh.. Tom Selleck.") Although you can feel Lasseter's touch on it, it's just _not_ like what we're used to from movies he's involved with.  Probably because this wasn't really a Pixar film.

But, uh, the mom?  Hot by Disney standards, hah.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 13, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan - 9/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Oct 13, 2008)

Big Stan - 7/10

Rob Schneider movie that I found online.  Supposed to come out next year.  It wasn't bad.  Some really good laughs.  Probably one of his better movies as the main character;  The Animal is still my number one favorite of his.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Big Stan - 7/10
> 
> Rob Schneider movie that I found online.  Supposed to come out next year.  It wasn't bad.  Some really good laughs.  Probably one of his better movies as the main character;  The Animal is still my number one favorite of his.



I was actually wondering: "Will Scheider finally do a good movie"

As I read your post, my hopes went up..................until I read your last sentence.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 14, 2008)

The Amityville Horror - 7.5/10


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 14, 2008)

Moon Child

6/10

I watched it only for Gackt


----------



## Even (Oct 14, 2008)

Iron Man (again) - 9/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2008)

JFK by Oliver Stone- Deep, controversial, good characters, but also long, very complicated, based on a conspiracy. I'd give it a 8.5.
Worth seeing, but go to the bathroom before viewing.


----------



## Koi (Oct 14, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> The Amityville Horror - 7.5/10



The old or the new?


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 14, 2008)

Koi said:


> The old or the new?



The Amityville Horror released in 2005. I thought it was pretty good remake.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 14, 2008)

Ordinary People - 5/10

I really, really wanted to finish it, but it was just way to boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, it was a decent remake. Fun stuff, and I was impressed with Reynolds.

I'd probably give it a 6.5/10.

The original was probably a 7/10.....much slower, but kind of scary.....It gets mixed reviews.

lol, the first sequel was hillarious, however. I'm still not really sure how much I liked it, but I often laughed. It even had one scary scene, but seriously, the i*c*st subplot.......wrong.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2008)

_The Backwoods_: 6

A thriller that isn't very thrilling doesn't rate high on my list of things to watch. But, even though I wasn't expecting much from the film, it had Gary Oldman, whose acting I appreciate no matter what the context. Unfortunately, there was a lot of irritating cultural stereotyping in this film. And, it seemed like every time they ran out of plot, they'd just throw in a rape scene or one of the female characters would suddenly being wearing white in a rainstorm with no bra on. 

That being said, there was some better than average acting, a few beautiful scene shots and a nice air of tension developed which made it worth watching (beyond just the presence of Gary Oldman). Just not something I'd bother to see a second time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2008)

Rape scenes?! I dunno, hick movie+rape= Deliverance. 

I thought backwoods was the Uwe Boll one.......forgot there was another.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2008)

A Czech film by the name of _Up and Down_. It was fairly entertaining, I liked how they weaved the different stories together and in the end there was something unexpectly hopeful that went against the beliefs of nearly everyone else one of the characters was surrounded by. Kind of like a breath of fresh air. Giving it an 8/10.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2008)

*Body of Lies*

8/10.

Solid acting by Leonardo DiCaprio and Russell Crowe keep the movie entertaining.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiger Cage.

Kung FU click I saw on my kungfu HD channel. I loved it, and I think the coach from shaolin soccer is in this too ( something like golden leg in that movie). Deals with corruption within a detective agency type thing, and one of the higher ups winds up being the head of the drug operation. pretty good.

I'd say a solid 8.8 out of 10, especially for the time it was made.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 15, 2008)

Soul Plane - 2.5/10


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 15, 2008)

Iron Man - 9/10

It was a great movie, but it didn't nearly have the emotional impact The Dark Knight had.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. 

Well, considering I'm not a huge fan of the series (skipped the last two) I thought it was actually pretty good. Some parts were a little awkward though, like the aliens.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Vono, ever watch Colossus of Rhodes(Sergio Leone's debut film)? Still watching it right now and it kinda sucks.........since you're a big fan of Leone and refered to "Fistful of Dynomite" as his worst film at one point, what do you think of this one?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, it was rather early in his career. But yeah, it's not that great...so much so that I usually forget about it. >_>


----------



## Tachi67 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wanted - 8/10

Whats better than shooting guns with a curve and hitting the head? lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont really blame the director. The story was just full of too much plot dealing with constant cliches. 

At the least, Leone made a low budget film look lavish...........too bad it was in the wrong movie.

Ugh, this has made me dread watching "Once Upon a time in America" this weekened. IT best be good!


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

It is good.

But definitely a time sink.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

Deep in the Woods- 7/10.....french slasher. lol, I think the director managed to be more like Dario Argento here than Dario Argento himself! Too bad the characters sucked.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 15, 2008)

Death Note II: The Last Name

****/5

Better than the first movie--you can tell they re-invested the money from its take to significantly improve the quality of the Shinigami FX.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 16, 2008)

iron man, 8/10. felt short, needed more action but nonetheless satisfying


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh,

Colossus of Rhodes- 4/10.......yawn inducing.

Ugh, I'm going to hate myself for this.

In the Name of the King- 5/10.......

Ew, I just rated a Uwe Boll movie higher than a Sergio Leone movie.....actually, this is the problem with ratings. ITNOTK is far worse, with some of the dorkiest one-liners of all time and some crappy special effects(despite coming out LAST year), but it also went by REALLY fast. It's a 2 and a half hour movie but felt much shorter. COR was a shorter movie, but simply bored the hell out of me......

I'm giving too many Uwe Boll movies okay ratings........I must have completely lost taste in fine cinema. I blame Bruno Mattei and Claudio Fragrasso.....


----------



## Juli (Oct 16, 2008)

The Da Vinci Code [7/10]


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 16, 2008)

Bride & Predjuice: 7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2008)

Lifeboat 10/10


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Rape scenes?! I dunno, hick movie+rape= Deliverance.



Haha, thankfully, it wasn't quite that bad. Or, perhaps, in some ways it was even worse considering the fact that it was set in Spain, and, at any give point, one of the American actors wouldn't be able to speak as well as they were supposed to (no matter how hard they tried :3).



> I thought backwoods was the Uwe Boll one.......forgot there was another.


It's pretty recent and relatively unknown, so that's not too surprising. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
The Wristcutters: A Love Story -_ 8/10

If I was just going by the concept of the film, then this one would have gotten at least a 9. Having a story start off with the main character successfully killing himself followed by him getting up to go to work at a pizza parlour not in hell or heaven or even purgatory really but just on an Earth that's disconnected from the one that we are acquainted, an afterlife waystation was interesting to say the least. I especially loved how he described it as being exactly the same, only just a little bit worse. 

Essentially, it was a darkly humorous version of the best kind of road trip films (i.e. _Interstate 60_, although not quite as good as this film was) and twisted romantic comedies. Patrick Fugit was excellent in the lead role, even whilst Shannyn Sossaman was doing her best playing that usual character she always plays. Bonus points for an appearance by Tom Waits, as well. Atmosphere of the film was absolutely brilliant in its bleached starkness. The dialogue wasn't fabulous or witty but down-to-earth in a not unpleasant manner. And, the ending (while slightly typical of a comedy) was fitting and resonant.

The biggest downside was how random the film would occasionally become when it would best suit the plot, some of the acting, and its forgettable soundtrack. Other than that, good watch and would recommend to those who can take massive amounts of macabre humor.


----------



## Codde (Oct 16, 2008)

Sword of Doom (Dai-bosatsu tōge) - 8.5/10. It was an interesting watch, seeing as how the main character was basically the most evil person in the series. The end was certainly unexpected and came out of nowhere. But despite it being intended originally for a sequal, leaving as it is sort of makes a certain point (while at the same time making one of the plotlines a bit more unneccessary.)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 16, 2008)

*You Don't Mess With The Zohan - *_5/5, I loved it._
I can't help but love movies with Adam Sandler. He's been one of my favorite comedians since I was a wee lad. This movie started off strong, and kind of fizzled out at the end a little, but I still found myself laughing all the way through.

*Candyman 3: Day of the Dead - *_3/5, I liked it._
Just like the first 2, it was alright. At least this one had boobs.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2008)

If it fizzled out in the end, wouldn't that result in at least a 4/5?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 16, 2008)

Not necessarily. I really loved the movie regardless of anything.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 17, 2008)

Glass House - 6.5/10


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 17, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall (lol worthy movie)
9/10 it lost a pt for the ding a ling scene in the beginning


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2008)

*Batman Begins* 8/10
Better than I remembered (and I remembered it being good).


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2008)

*Catch Me If You Can*

7.5/10.

Nice plot and great acting by DiCaprio.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

BanjoKazooie said:


> iron man, 8/10. felt short, needed more action but nonetheless satisfying



I agree                    .


----------



## iluvzetsu (Oct 17, 2008)

The Happening 1/10


----------



## Grider (Oct 17, 2008)

Max Payne 9.6


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2008)

Code said:


> Sword of Doom (Dai-bosatsu tōge) - 8.5/10. It was an interesting watch, seeing as how the main character was basically the most evil person in the series. The end was certainly unexpected and came out of nowhere. But despite it being intended originally for a sequal, leaving as it is sort of makes a certain point (while at the same time making one of the plotlines a bit more unneccessary.)



The Japanese one with Tatsuya Nadakai and Toshiro Mifune? I watched it along time ago(First movie I got on netflix) and wasn't all that big on it......to be fair, at that point I believed that samurai films should have alot moreaction.....so I didnt like Throne of Blood either(but now I love it).

Today I shall watch Max Payne!


----------



## Codde (Oct 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> The Japanese one with Tatsuya Nadakai and Toshiro Mifune? I watched it along time ago(First movie I got on netflix) and wasn't all that big on it......to be fair, at that point I believed that samurai films should have alot moreaction.....so I didnt like Throne of Blood either(but now I love it).
> 
> Today I shall watch Max Payne!


Yeah, the one with Tatsuya Nakadai and Toshiro Mifune. And it was fairly action packed (probably over a hundred samurai killed over the course of the movie.)  Unless you mean duels, then yes, it could've used more of those. And most of the action is concentrated in specific points.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie was even building up the duel between Ryunosuke and Hyoma, only for it not to happen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, I remember quite clearly. The ending was pretty unnerving and effective, but unsatisfying(I hear its because the novel in which it was based off of was never complete due to the authors death)

Max Payne- 6/10........ugh, I'm tired of these average movies.......Seriously, I could have sworn the characters were all lifted from other movies......


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2008)

I heard Max Payne sucked ass. Yesterday I checked out RT and it was 00%. I'll have to see if it changed though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2008)

It had nice visuals, but a SHITTY script.........seriously, I feel like a broken record.


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2008)

Thought so. Looked nice from the trailers.

FOX just continues to disappoint. I won't be seeing TDTESS for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2008)

Grider said:


> Max Payne 9.6




I might see that Sex Drive movie this weekend.  Nothing out really appeals all that much to me.  Saw V next week...I will see it for the lulz.

Last Movie I saw...

Exiled.  8.5/10.  Francis Ng and Anthony Wong are epic.  

Hi Chee.


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2008)

Sex drive looks funny, I'll probably rent it though. Parents won't let me go to the theatre. 

Hey Rukia.


----------



## ez (Oct 17, 2008)

Mongol

8.7/10

Great directing. The movie as some astounding visuals, most notably the breathtaking backgrounds present from start to finish. The story itself isn't all that amazing, but it's written decently enough. I like how the writer incorporated the then local myths/legends whilst keeping it realistic. The actors gave a strong performance, too, especially the lead actor. He portrayed Genghis Khan very nicely; strong, resolute, calculating and highly malevolent at times. The fight scenes are to die for.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 17, 2008)

Grider said:


> Max Payne 9.6



wow.  did you play the game?

they just about raped the story completely.  almost raped...but not quite.  kinda like director had his zipper caught...but couldn't quite complete the deed : P

I give max payne a 5/10.

Even as a standalone movie with all the names changed...it's still 5/10.

The visuals were decent though.  I think marc wahlberg made a decent max too.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2008)

"*Into the Wild*"

*10/10*

Quite possibly my favorite movie.. I highly recommend it. I recently finished the book too, which was just as good, if not better.
Alexander Supertramp is my hero lol..


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

Max Payne felt like the story had been done before........every twist, every cliche...it all felt too familiar. 

Dragon Lord- A Jackie Chan movie..... 6/10


----------



## Denji (Oct 18, 2008)

W.

8/10

It was surprisingly serious and well-acted.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Sex drive looks funny, I'll probably rent it though. Parents won't let me go to the theatre.
> 
> Hey Rukia.



Why can't you go to the theatre ?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 18, 2008)

Spun   3/10

Psychodelical shit about some drugged guys who does stupid stuff during all the movie. Horrible direction and editing. It lacks totally a base plot that guides you thorugh the film and its just senseless secuences that looks like music videos. They tried to imitate Requiem for a dream unsuccesfully.


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

Get Smart

7/10

Quite fun, some eye candy. Nice for an evening movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 18, 2008)

*Escape from New York-C*

Not a particularly good move, but still a fun watch.

*Dr. Strangelover how I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb-A+*
_
"Sir, you can't let him in here. He'll see everything. He'll see the big board!"_


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 18, 2008)

Factory Girl

7/10

Interesting stuff. Abstract and fuzzy but kinda cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

Ouch, then you'd probably give Escape from LA a D, right?

Been a long time since I've seen either....oh boy, today I shall watch "Once upon a time in America".....pray for me.


----------



## Grider (Oct 18, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> wow.  did you play the game?
> 
> they just about raped the story completely.  almost raped...but not quite.  kinda like director had his zipper caught...but couldn't quite complete the deed : P
> 
> ...




I did. Common i think it's just right. I just loved few quotes from it. What did you expected it to have?


----------



## isanon (Oct 18, 2008)

from beijing with love
one of stephen chaos earlier works (kung fu hustle, shaolin soccer)

its awesome, its a lowtech james bond parody thats unusualy brutal

king maker - utter crap dont watch it


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ouch, then you'd probably give Escape from LA a D, right?



If I felt really charitable that day, maybe.


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2008)

An hour and a half of Newsies.

5/10

While the music was catchy, the characters were hardly relatable and the main character was supposed to be the "leader" of the group but ended up needing advice every 5 minutes from another character.

I stopped watching it early because of the characters were annoying me.



Ryuk said:


> Why can't you go to the theatre ?



Lack of money. Regular movie ticket prices without matinee is insane.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 18, 2008)

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull-D*

Do i have to explain myself, what made it worse, was that my Dad bought the *DVD*. So not only was I watching a crappy movie, I was watching it through the beer goggles called standard definition. Seriously, the whole movie was supposed to be popcorn entertainment, why even hesitate about getting the Blu-ray. Even the Dolby Digtal track sounded rather lame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> If I felt really charitable that day, maybe.



lol, ouch. Been a long time since I've seen either, but I remember thinking "L.A" was just a bigger budgeted copy. Bleh, I really liked "Kingdom of Crystal Skull". I dont see how it was any worse than the others......also, no annoying banshee's(I'm looking at YOU, "Temple of Doom")

Hmmmm....

Lone Wolf and the Cub(part 4): Baby Cart in Peril- 6/10....more boobs and blood does not necessarily make up for the redundant plot and cheezy direction. Still fun though.

Once Upon a Time in America: I'd say 8/10 right now.......REALLY long, but surprisingly powerful. I have to give it to Leone for pulling it off. It's nice that his final movie would be this good. I'm not sure if I think it's better than "Good, Bad, and the Ugly" or not......It might be better, but I prefer "GBU". Morricone's score owned. Even though it's not the type of movie i'd review for my site, I think I will do it because I've reviewed all his other stuff.

Question though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Max kill himself near the end by throwing himself into that garbage truck? Ow. Also, was the entire movie supposed to be an opium dream?


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2008)

Eh', the new Indiana Jones was an average film. CGI and the aliens ruined it, but for the most part it was kept true to the "cornyness" of the first film.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 18, 2008)

Eagle Eye - 5.

At first I wanted to give it a 6-6,5 , but then I thought about it and decided that a big part of the movie was, well, mindless action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh', the new Indiana Jones was an average film. CGI and the aliens ruined it, but for the most part it was kept true to the "cornyness" of the first film.



I disagree only because 

1) All of the Indy films focus on mythology, and the aliens.....while sort of dorky looking fit into the myth really well.

Did you like the old ones?


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2008)

I've seen the first, but not the second and the third. Sorta kinda liked it, not my favorite film.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Oct 18, 2008)

the happening 4/5


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 19, 2008)

Grider said:


> I did. Common i think it's just right. I just loved few quotes from it. What did you expected it to have?



well...I expected it to be good.  Which is why I went to see it : [

It wasn't even good as a generic cop movie.  The script was horrible, there were a ton of inconsistencies in the story (and I'm not talking about comparing it to the game).  The whole movie was just a mess.

Not once did I think, "man am I glad I saw this movie."

I had such high hopes.  A game as cool as max payne would have made an excellent movie in the right hands.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you seen Hitman? I'm guessing Max Payne is like that or worse.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Have you seen Hitman? I'm guessing Max Payne is like that or worse.



nope.  i avoided it like the plague for two reasons.

1. I have never played a hitman game
2. It was based off of a video game.

the only reason I saw max payne was it's exceptional game storyline.  I just thought if they copied it more or less, it would have been great.

oh and chris odonnel was in the movie (max payne) lol....that poor guy is lookin OLD and will most likely only be remembered as being robin.  I really feel bad for the guy.  He just can't catch a break.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea, I was hoping Max Payne would be different but as it came closer to the release date and reviews were popping out, I'm guessing its like Hitman. Which, by the way, is a horrible movie, do yourself a favor and never watch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd say Max Payne is a bit better than Hitman.

I rated Hitman as a 2/4 star movie, while Payne was a 2.5/4.

Both were equally bad in terms of characters and script.....Hitman had alot of energy behind it while Payne had an awesome cinematographer. 

But yeah, Max Payne turned out to be a bad generic cop movie that happened to have some style......


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Cinematography doesn't mean much if everything else sucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

bleh depends, if a movie has a strong look, I like it. Maybe it's because I'm learning about cinema history and such in class, but max payne combines expressionism and noir in terms of style. It's just a shame that this stuff wasn't in a better movie.

To me, it saves it from being an utter shitfest. But I'm losing my kindness to those kinds of movies as well........I'm tired of saying "great directing, shitty script" in every review I write.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Most movies are victim to that nowadays. I think that's why you, me and Vono are more into "unknown" films, huh?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Question though.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Both are open to interpretation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



IMO, Max killed himself in the end,as for the opium, I don't know.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs 10/10

Film was very creepy.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Silence of the Lambs 10/10
> 
> Film was very creepy.



But it's really thrilling to watch xD 




Ima Ai Ni Yukimasu

9/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea, I thought it was great. Hannibal was...wow, just wow.

xD Don't you hate it when you purposely avoid a film and when you finally watch it you kick yourself for not watching it earlier? This is another film that I'm kicking myself over.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I thought it was great. Hannibal was...wow, just wow.
> 
> xD Don't you hate it when you purposely avoid a film and when you finally watch it you kick yourself for not watching it earlier? This is another film that I'm kicking myself over.



That happens to me a lot =P

Yeah, Anthony Hopkins was terrific in his role. The complexity of Hannibal's personality is amazing. :amazed


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

Sanshiro Sagata- Kurosawa's first movie........7/10......wow, never seen a Judo movie before.......


----------



## Altron (Oct 19, 2008)

Mongol - 10/10 awesome visuals, nice big bloody battle scenes, glad to hear it in its original language rather than some english dub. Nice costumes and acting with a good cast. Definitely bought the DVD to watch it again.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Sanshiro Sagata- Kurosawa's first movie........7/10......wow, never seen a Judo movie before.......



Did you know that movie lacks around 20 minutes of footage that was lost in WWII??


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

yup, I watched a borrowed VHS and it said that on the cover.

funny though, it does seem to have some propoganda.

Notice how the villain always wore western clothing?

Hmmm, was thinking more about "Once Upon a Time in America" and decided it deserves a 9/10......didn't think Leone was an expressionist....also has a dash of noir. I think the biggest fault was Jeniffer Connelly...who was very inexperienced at that time(She would do Dario Argento's "Phenomena" after this and it would be the same way)........she's better now, at least.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 19, 2008)

John Carpenter's Halloween (1978) - 8/10

Never realised before, but the ending is fucking creepy as.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, watch the original "Black Christmas", which heavily inspired Halloween(and "When a stranger calls"). The final scene in that is creepy as well........

The Ruins- 6/10....reviewed it when it hit theaters(Link removed I think)...it is gritty, disturbing and well-done in terms of acting/directing......but lets face it. The lead is a bitch and there is way too mch screaming/crying for it not to get on my nerves.

The unrated version has much more of a downer ending.........Seriously, every freaking horror flick these days HAS to have a downer ending. It worked in "Saw", sure, but it's gotten old........


----------



## Codde (Oct 19, 2008)

Symoapthy for Lady Vengeance - 7.5/10. It had an interesting start, then the movie became a bit too jumpy with the constant shifting around in time. And some parts seem unneccessary due to not really having a chance to see how muchthe other charactes contributed towards the revenge plot. Though from the halfway point onwards, with a small "relevation" it did a very good job of building up the climax. Even mixing in some comedic moments despite the intensity of the situation. And there were some particurly notable scenes near the end. The musical score was also great throughout. Overall a good movie.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Oct 20, 2008)

Max Payne 3/10
Eagle Eye 4/10 
damn they sucked dick
Menace to society 9/10
Schindlers list 10/10


----------



## Federer (Oct 20, 2008)

Death Race 6/10
You don't mess with the Zohan 5.5/10
John Rambo 5/10 (it was a short movie)


----------



## Rinme (Oct 20, 2008)

The Simpsons movie 9,5/10


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 20, 2008)

Eagle Eye

6/10

I'm not impressed


----------



## keiiya (Oct 20, 2008)

*Max Payne* - 4/10

*Spoiler*: __ 




I was pretty excited to see this movie. It reminded me of Sin City and I loved that. I found the action scenes in the movie to be pretty decent. I enjoyed watching the first half of the movie. I liked the film-noir style and the falling snow gave a nice feel to the film. I would have liked is to have seen more of the Valkyries in action and for them to have delved more into the Norse mythology side.

However the plot was predictable and slow. Maxs character was pretty hollow which I guess is expected since he is a videogame-to-movie character. The villian was really built up but he didn't really deliver and his demise was pretty abrupt. This caused the ending to be an anti-climax. D:


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Saw Max Payne on Friday
3 out of 5 stars.
Something that I would give a second viewing, but I wouldn't pay for it.

Saw Sex Drive yesterday
3.5 out of 5 stars.
Enjoyable at times.  But only worth the money on the first viewing.


----------



## Yannlck (Oct 20, 2008)

Indiana Jones 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2008)

Agreed on Sympathy for Lady Vengeance......it had style, but lacked focus compared to the other two.


----------



## kire (Oct 21, 2008)

Indiana Jones: the Crystal Skull

8/10
IT was way better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 21, 2008)

Train Man 

6/10

I prefer the jdorama version. =/


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 21, 2008)

Iron Man 9/10

I can't really find anything bad to say about this. That suit at the end he was fighting was too overblown for my tastes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 21, 2008)

Watched Men in Black II, I watched the first one ages ago, but I've never seen the second one. It was a fun watch, loved how the ending reminds you of the ending of the first one. lulz, I totally didn't know Michael Jackson was in it for a bit. xD I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Waynes world 2 10/10


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Oct 21, 2008)

A bit of SAW 4.

8/10.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2008)

The Messengers - 5/10
South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut - 10/10


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic Four 7/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 21, 2008)

*The Happening - *_1/5, I hated it.
_Wow. Just wow. I knew it was a bad idea to watch this. M. Night Shyamalan has never made a good movie and he never will.

*Crossroads - *_2/5, I didn't like it.
_I liked it better when I was a kid. Meh, shit changes.


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2008)

> M. Night Shyamalan has never made a good movie and he never will.



You gotta admit Sixth Sense was good.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 21, 2008)

The Sixth Sense was the first movie I saw that he made. It was better than everything since, but still a 2/5 for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont care for Sixth sense that much..........I loved it the first time I saw it, but it just got old.....My personal favorite of his is Signs, which owned in theaters, but not so much on DVD.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 22, 2008)

Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit 10/10


----------



## Jayka (Oct 22, 2008)

Walk The Line - I never really knew Johny Cash and his songs. So I didn't know what to expect from the movie. But I loved it! 9/10


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 22, 2008)

Max Payne

*faceslap*

5/10

A game that introduces bullet-time animation to the world ends up having a movie where there isnt a single bullet-time scene. I understand not wanting to be a Matrix wanna-be....but it can be used in moderation for a scene or two for cool effect and to thank the original fans of the game..... but oh well.... thats hollywood for you..... NEXT UP DRAGONBALL!!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

Slacker Uprising
4/10

It felt like it had no purpose at all.


----------



## Altron (Oct 22, 2008)

Man on Fire

10/10

awesome action scenes, good acting, and bad ass revenge


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

*Max Payne*: 7/10

Never played the game, but I thought the movie was good. It had some nice effects, though probably more action was needed, and the story was alright.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 22, 2008)

The forbidden kingdom 6/10

Entertaining film full of chinese martial arts topics. No more, no less. Seeing Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same movie is already worth a watch.


----------



## Chee (Oct 22, 2008)

Eh', I loved Sixth Sense. His other films? Not so much.

---

It Happened One Night 9/10

Ignoring all of the other romantic films that came after it, killing its originality, it's a very good film.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2008)

*Pokemon Ranger and the Prince of the Sea Manaphy* 9/10
I just got the Japanese DVD today along wkith _Dialga Vs Palkia Vs Darkrai_. As an Advanceshipper I love this movie and Phantom is very different from most movie villians which was a nice change even though I like when Pokemon has serious villians.

In short it's a good movie but my favourite Pokemon movie is still _Mew and the Wave Guiding Hero Lucario_.


----------



## Chee (Oct 22, 2008)

Blowup

A very slow and boring film that totally wasn't what I expected when I read the description on Netflix. If they have spent the time on actual character development instead of shooting random scenery of trees and random shots of the main character looking around in pointless scenes in London then it probably would've been much better.

Even the murder part wasn't interesting. It was slow, unsuspenseful and came together at the end dreadfully. The mimes in the beginning and the end were far more interesting than the entire film. I actually started to_ fast-foward_ the boring and dialouge-less scenes and round up skipping about 10 to 20 minutes.

Skip this. At all costs.

2/10


----------



## Garlock (Oct 22, 2008)

W.

10/10

Josh Brolin takes his performance above and beyond in his role as George W. Bush. He is everything he is and really acts so much like him, it is just scary. The movie itself has its good moments, but it makes your rage and laugh at the same time. Oliver Stone did a good job with this. Look out Heath Ledger, theres competition for Best Actor now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh', I loved Sixth Sense. His other films? Not so much.



Unbreakable>the rest.



Garlock said:


> Look out Heath Ledger, theres competition for Best Actor now.



Heath will probably be nominated for best supporting actor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, since the Joker was a supporting role.....

Hmmm, forgot about Unbreakable. I remember being disapointed because I thought it was a horror flick....but the more I thought about it, the more I liked it....Since I didnt watch it in theaters, it's the only Shyamalan flick I've only seen once.

Silent Night, Deadly Night- 80's slasher flick where a man dressed as Santa kills people......surprisingly good for its type. 7/10

Citizen Kane- lol, feels wierd posting this with SNDN......anyway, it's superb once it gets going.........8.5/10....Not the best movie ever, but definately an achievement.

I think my next movie is Lawrence of Arabia....


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 22, 2008)

A.I.

8.5/10

I really liked it. Young Haley Joel Osment was really good in his role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2008)

1/2 of Lawrence of Arabia- 8/10.............even though its mostly just people trecking through the desert.....the scenery is so beautiful that it's okay.

I am concerned though.....I hear it loses steam during the 2nd half.....


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 23, 2008)

You Don't Mess With the Zohan - 9/10
The Strangers - 7/10

I saw both of these on my birthday in the summer. They were pretty good; I thought the Strangers could've been a bit better.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 23, 2008)

The Game. 8.5/10

It's been a while since I've seen this movie. Loved the whole twist in the movie.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Oct 23, 2008)

Pulp Fiction 10000/10 
The Good The Bad and The Ugly 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2008)

Godzilla VS Megaguirus- 5/10.....bleh, bad special effects but I did like the final battle...


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 23, 2008)

Justice League: New Frontier - 10 / 10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 23, 2008)

Leonera 6'5/10

Very interesting argentinean movie about a girl who enters a prison while being pregnant. The film depicts how is life in the pregnants department very realisticly and the acting is really superb, as usual with argentinean people (along with british maybe the best in the whole world).


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

Blood Diamond - 10/10

Couldn't be better. no unnecessary romance, great directing, awesome location, great cast. I'm really enlightened by the movie and it's reflection of human behavior. Makes me rethink many of my past decisions.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2008)

I liked Blood Diamond.....but not THAT much. I was impressed with Leo though......the only line of his that I hated was one of the most exploited lines in the trailer....something like, 

"You know bling bling, out here its bling bang".....crap line.

But yeah, I really liked it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 24, 2008)

Triad Election

6/10

Average gangster movie that I just wasn't wowed at.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2008)

Saw V - 6.5/10.

Look, I'll be the first to acknowledge that it's not a great movie.  There's a reason it has a 0% fresh rating on rotten tomatoes.  But it kept me entertained and I thought some of the traps were just really neat.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if I am back at the theaters in October 2009 getting ready to see Saw VI.

The theater was packed by the way.  A 20 million dollar weekend seems likely.  (High School Musical should dominate.  Tons of brats at my theater.)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy-Go-Lucky 6/10

Nice british movie about an incredibly happy primary teacher. The acting is very good and theres a lot of humour and nice dialogues but the film lacks a more concrete plot development and it has an excess of lenght too. Its more like random scenes of her life most of time but those are at least nice to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2008)

Two movies, actually.

Lawrence of Arabia- 9/10....as a whole, loved it..

Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors- 7.5/10...it's probably the best Nightmare sequel.......


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk (2nd viewing) 9/10

As great as Iron Man, wished their box office was better though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2008)

That reminds me,

Pride and Glory- Some plot holes and its kind of convoluted......I especially didnt care for the ending(Imagine if "Gone Baby Gone" ended with the question of what the main guy will do without showing/saying what he does and thats the ending here).......but it always kept my interest and the acting was superb.

Edward Norton owned here, redeeming himself for his surpisingly bland performance in Incredible Hulk........

7/10


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 25, 2008)

Billy & Mandy Underfist 9/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2008)

> Edward Norton owned here, redeeming himself for his surpisingly bland performance in Incredible Hulk........



Ohohohohoho.


----------



## laly (Oct 25, 2008)

Constantine 10/10

I lost count of how many times I've seen this movie, but I never get tired of it :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Im a Cyborg but thats okay, it was on Tv. 6/10, not really that great, poor ending but Rain was pretty good in the movie.


----------



## Fay (Oct 25, 2008)

My best friend's girl- 7/10


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 25, 2008)

Mamma Mia 6/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2008)

laly said:


> Constantine 10/10
> 
> I lost count of how many times I've seen this movie, but I never get tired of it :WOW



I didn't see the whole thing, just bits and pieces. But that movie reminded me how much I hated Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2008)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

A fast paced action comedy that I enjoyed a lot. While it was a little slow in some parts (or partly because I just got a job interview confirmation in the middle of the movie and I couldn't concentrate on it from excitement) all of the action scenes were very interesting and stylized. The only thing I have a problem with is that it didn't really focus on one person, it focused on a group of people and I had a hard time connecting with any of the characters.

7/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 25, 2008)

The Sixth Sense

10/10


----------



## laly (Oct 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't see the whole thing, just bits and pieces. But that movie reminded me how much I hated Keanu Reeves.



He's a decent actor. Not the best out there, but still good enough. Plus he's hot


----------



## laly (Oct 26, 2008)

Mirrors  9/10

Must be the Kiefer Sutherland influence, but I thought this movie was great and it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 26, 2008)

W. - 7/10
...


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 26, 2008)

Hot Fuzz
8.5/10

Funny funny movie. I'll admit, the beginning parts were a bit dry, and sometimes it was hard to understand some of their one-liners. But, when the action got cranking, it was funny as hell. British humor rocks.

Oh, and drop-kicking old people in the face. Priceless.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Oct 26, 2008)

prom night

8/10


----------



## sworder (Oct 26, 2008)

saw v - 7/10


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 26, 2008)

Transformers 10/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull 7/10

fast paced adventure movie, just what I expected


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2008)

*Pokemon Diamond amd Peal: Dialga Vs Palkia Vs Dakrai* 9/10
It has exactly what the title promises. Dialga and Palkia fight through almost the entire movie. I'm really excited to see the 11th movie when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 26, 2008)

The love guru - 10/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Orgazmo: 8.9/10. Pretty good, about a Mormon who does a porno in order to make some quick money, but it winds up going on that the producer/director is evil. Appearance by Ron Jeremy, pretty weird movie. Suggest renting it as its pretty funny.


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 26, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> The love guru - 10/10


I heard that was crap..


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Douceur De Vivre said:


> prom night
> 
> 8/10



Best not be talking about that remake...........

As for Keanu Reeves, I thought his acting was great in "The Gift", and varies from bad to fine in other films(He does fine in the Matrix, bad in Dracula)

I was fine with him in Constantine.

Don't Look Now- 9/10.....wierd, art house horror that actually caught me off guard.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2008)

Sex and the City Movie - 3/10

Got pressured into girlie movie night with co-workers.  They cried, I rolled my eyes and felt three hours of my life slip away.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 26, 2008)

Shoot 'Em Up     6/10

Silly fun, with a few unneeded scenes.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I heard that was crap..



Well considering that Ryuk gives 10/10 on almost every film he sees...



MartialHorror said:


> Best not be talking about that remake...........
> 
> As for Keanu Reeves, I thought his acting was great in "The Gift", and varies from bad to fine in other films(He does fine in the Matrix, bad in Dracula)
> 
> ...



I stopped watching Dracula about 5 minutes in because of his acting. One of the worst British accents I've ever heard.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw V made over 30 million this weekend.  

I contributed $9.75 to the cause.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't get the big hubbub about Saw. 

It's like what? On its fifth film? You'd think a group of people being tortured would get repetitive.


----------



## olaf (Oct 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't get the big hubbub about Saw.
> 
> It's like what? On its fifth film? You'd think a group of people being tortured would get repetitive.


considering that this movie looked like it still would be about guy that died in saw 3


----------



## Koi (Oct 26, 2008)

The Animal - 3/10.

It's only points come from having John C. McGinley (two points) and Norm MacDonald (one point).  What an awful fucking movie.  I'm so pissed that we don't get cable at work.  I also hate Rob Schneider, ugh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Madonna said:


> considering that this movie looked like it still would be about guy that died in saw 3



Who? The detective? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He didnt actually die until Saw 4. Originally he was killed in Saw 3 but they cut the scene and made it ambiguous. he is killed in a stupid way at the end of Saw 4




I was supposed to see Saw 5 today, but couldnt. Will see it at the end of next week, since nothing else is coming out(except some stupid looking high school horror that reminds me of....every of movie of its type)

lol, that reminds me of the trailer for "Twilight". The dialogue looks shitty(I'd rather die than leave you!), the fight scenes look like ripoffs from "The Covenant"(er...) and the plot looks like.......A crapload of other vampire movies...including "Near Dark"(Which is one of the FEW good vampire movies)........

Hmmm, Chee, Reeves isnt in Dracula that much......been awhile since I've seen it, but John harker(who he plays) gets bitten early on and usually vanishes until the end(or he dies, depending which version you watch, dont remember which one)......but the rest of the movie isnt all that.....its attractive, but far from scary.

The only Dracula movie I like is the old hammer version......havent seen the old Bela Lugosi version so cant say on that.

The only reason people like Saw is because they are different types of horror. It was the same way with "Friday the 13th" and "Nightmare on Elm St." and "Halloween". Lots of people loved them, the rest couldnt understand why everyone else loved them.

The Saw franchise didnt become repetitive until Part 4(which was still decent). 

I think the reason why Hostel didnt take off as well is because Hostel 2 was basically the same thing as the first one......except replace guys with girls. 

I liked the first one for its badass ending. I liked the 2nd one for its.....well, gore. the 3rd one had a badass ending too. the 4th showed signs that the series is getting old....

the 5th? We shall see.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 26, 2008)

The Happening - 1/10

This move was just so awful, even worse so than The Village. At least that movie had really, really pretty screenwork. But this was just a boring, unconvincing mess.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, that reminds me of the trailer for "Twilight". The dialogue looks shitty(I'd rather die than leave you!), the fight scenes look like ripoffs from "The Covenant"(er...) and the plot looks like.......A crapload of other vampire movies...including "Near Dark"(Which is one of the FEW good vampire movies)........



Bet that movie is gonna get shitty reviews. 

Let The Right One In looks like a good vampire flick though. Heard that its as good as Pan's Labyrinth.



MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, Chee, Reeves isnt in Dracula that much......been awhile since I've seen it, but John harker(who he plays) gets bitten early on and usually vanishes until the end(or he dies, depending which version you watch, dont remember which one)......but the rest of the movie isnt all that.....its attractive, but far from scary.



Eh', I guess I'll watch it whenever I have the chance then. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bet that movie is gonna get shitty reviews.
> 
> Let The Right One In looks like a good vampire flick though. Heard that its as good as Pan's Labyrinth.
> 
> \



Never even heard of it........


----------



## laly (Oct 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't get the big hubbub about Saw.
> 
> It's like what? On its fifth film? You'd think a group of people being tortured would get repetitive.



Yeah, my thoughts exactly. I saw the first and the third one and I didn't particularly like them.



MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, Chee, Reeves isnt in Dracula that much......been awhile since I've seen it, but John harker(who he plays) gets bitten early on and usually vanishes until the end(or he dies, depending which version you watch, dont remember which one)......but the rest of the movie isnt all that.....its attractive, but far from scary.



Well, I agree with you that Keanu Reeves' acting was pretty bad in Dracula, though even if it wasn't it still wouldn't change my opinion on this movie. I thought it was boring from beginning to end.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 26, 2008)

Burn After Reading- 6.5/10


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

A Sound of Thunder 

2/10 

They ruined the entire short story with that film.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Never even heard of it........



It's an indie film from a whole different country, which is probably why. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICp4g9p_rgo[/YOUTUBE]

I heard it from Reelz Channel.



Sen said:


> A Sound of Thunder
> 
> 2/10
> 
> They ruined the entire short story with that film.



Agreed. They tried to hard to make it seem like a huge blockbuster event but it just didn't work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, the main reason why sound of Thunder sucked so much was because the company that made it went bankrupt. hence, the special effects werent finished.......why they looked so crappy.

But even if they were good, it would have been just very average......


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Bean: The Movie - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_Pretty good movie. Made me laugh a lot, and I really like Rowan Atkinson.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't really care about the CGI (although I do agree that it was _SHIT_) as much as I did for the story. That whole time rift thingy was just so absurd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't really care about the CGI (although I do agree that it was _SHIT_) as much as I did for the story. That whole time rift thingy was just so absurd.



True.....I was just surprised how bad the CGI was for a theatrical film. If it was a direct-to-DVD movie, I would be fine with it...I mean, its still better CGI than the ending of "Scorpion King 2"......

I actually dont remember much of the story.....but what the hell is Ben Kingsley doing in it? He did Ghandi for crying out loud! BloodRayne and Sound of Thunder should NOT be in his credentials.....


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, it was pretty bad. I can't believe that they CGIed almost _everything_. All the cars, streets and outdoor buildings were all done in computer.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> True.....I was just surprised how bad the CGI was for a theatrical film. If it was a direct-to-DVD movie, I would be fine with it...I mean, its still better CGI than the ending of "Scorpion King 2"......
> 
> I actually dont remember much of the story.....but what the hell is Ben Kingsley doing in it? He did Ghandi for crying out loud! BloodRayne and Sound of Thunder should NOT be in his credentials.....



Then watch House of sand and fog and burn directly those movies

Although I give Sound of thunder a 5/10 cause it entertainmed a bit


----------



## Koi (Oct 26, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Then watch House of sand and fog and burn directly those movies
> 
> Although I give Sound of thunder a 5/10 cause it entertainmed a bit



That reminds me, I need to see House of Sand and Fog.   Ilu, Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 26, 2008)

high school musical 3...my sisters made me accompany them  ...it was meh 5/10, i can see why lots of little kids may think its good but also why its completely disgustingly horrible


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Troll 2*, 2/10


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Meet The Robinsons - 8/10 Good storyline


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ghost in the Shell: *I loved that movie. I vote 10/10. It was a bit confusing, but awesome. The title on the movie turned to very fitting as well . . .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

lmao, Troll 2........poor Claudio Fragrasso.....


----------



## kchi55 (Oct 27, 2008)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind: 7.5/10. 
kinda reminded me of memento, which was a lot better.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2008)

More than half of The Majestic.

6/10

So far I hate it, it's one of those feel good movies with no "real" problem...I just hate those kinds of movies. But, I'll have to watch the rest to give it a confirmed rating.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 27, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the main reason why sound of Thunder sucked so much was because the company that made it went bankrupt. hence, the special effects werent finished.......why they looked so crappy.
> 
> But even if they were good, it would have been just very average......



what? the cgi in SoT was great, I mean the cars looked amazing, almost like a 12 year old made them with photoshop .


----------



## Cair (Oct 27, 2008)

Batman Begins.


Like, 10/5. 20/10.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2008)

*In the Mix - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_I can't explain why I am giving this movie a 4/5. I just really liked it.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Paprika

9/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2008)

Paprika is my favorite anime film. Followed by Spirited Away and Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is Perfect Blue.....


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 28, 2008)

*prom night - 5/10*

it wasnt that bad , but it sucked . :]​


----------



## Seany (Oct 28, 2008)

Pulp Fiction. Mother fucking 10/10 of course!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2008)

Grrr......people overrate the hell out of Prom Night on this forum.....


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Mine is Perfect Blue.....



Never seen it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 28, 2008)

Hook 8.5/10

DVR'd it when it aired over the weekend on TBS. Finally got to watch this childhood favorite of mine that I haven't seen in years. Good shit, brings back a lot memories.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2008)

Seven 10/10

My fucking mom spoiled the ending.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 29, 2008)

Bear Walken said:
			
		

> Hook 8.5/10


*SMEEE!!!!! *

last film I saw was *The Last Unicorn*. 10/10.
"there's no way out but through the Red Bull's passage" 
they don't make em like that anymore...


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 29, 2008)

Pineapple Express Sadly to say I just watched it for the first time.
10/10/10 it caused my bladder to overflow.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 29, 2008)

The Curse of The Golden Flower

4/10


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2008)

Pet Sematary 4/10

Not even a lick of horror to make you soil your pants.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2008)

The Painted Veil 9/10

Another Ed Norton film that I really did enjoy. <3


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Fire and Ice, a sci-fi channel original movie. Pretty good, decent story, if it went to theatres I would give it a 7.5 , but for a sci fi channel original movie, I give it an 8.5. a solid watch


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Frankenfish: Cannot remember if it was another sci fi channel exclusive, but I really liked it. I give is a 9.2. I enjoyed it, I think it was a sequel to Snakehead Terror. Not sure tho.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> Fire and Ice, a sci-fi channel original movie. Pretty good, decent story, if it went to theatres I would give it a 7.5 , but for a sci fi channel original movie, I give it an 8.5. a solid watch





赤イヌ大将 said:


> Frankenfish: Cannot remember if it was another sci fi channel exclusive, but I really liked it. I give is a 9.2. I enjoyed it, I think it was a sequel to Snakehead Terror. Not sure tho.



You watched 2 movies in a 3 minute time span? There is an edit button.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Oct 29, 2008)

I just watched Shooter 

It was pretty action packed but the plot was pretty stupid

7.5 / 10


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Me - 7/10


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

My best friend's girl - 7/10


----------



## Raeshell (Oct 30, 2008)

High School Musical 3? I almost feel ashamed but it was a great film although you could tell that they'd made the film so it could become a stage show and then squeeze even more money out of people


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 30, 2008)

From Russia with Love.
10/10

Gonna see Goldfinger next.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> You watched 2 movies in a 3 minute time span? There is an edit button.



I find it more ominous that he actually really liked two sci-fi originals.....one being frankenfish.

Anyway, as for me....

Ghosts of Sodom- Lucio Fulci's attempt at exploitation......pure shit, arguably his worst movie. 1/10

Mother of Tears- Argentos conclusion to the three mothers trilogy(Suspiria and Inferno being the other two). Pretty fun, but not as a sequel to his previous movies. 6/10

Shutter: Original Thai version. Sort of hampered by the fact I've seen the remake, but its definately alot creepier. 7/10


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2008)

max payne 7/10
it strays from the game too much.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember The Titans- 9.5/10, I'm not usually a fan of sports movie but this one takes the cake 

Sunshine 
pek


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

The Way of the Gun

3/10

I stopped about half-way through. I just couldn't get into it. Some of the scenes felt useless and should've been cut to make the pace go faster. The actors were so dry that they couldn't deliever the script at all. Characters are unrelatable and seemed like cardboard cutouts because of their actors. Cinematography was bland and the soundtrack was too..."subtle" for an action flick. I didn't care for the film, and I couldn't watch the next hour.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk

7/10, good but nothing fantastic. Entertaining, but nothing worth a second view.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The Incredible Hulk
> 
> 7/10, good but nothing fantastic. Entertaining, but nothing worth a second view.



Yay! Incredible Hulk= Most overrated movie of the year......


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

Incredible Hulk is good.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 30, 2008)

Incredible Hulk is a 6 at best


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! Spank the Hulk!

Actually, I'm okay with the movie. I just dont like the "Just as good as Iron Man" advertising. To me, its just a bland version of the 2003 version, recycling the same character development from the 2003 version, and having larger than life plot holes and lame villains. Still, it's pretty fun. 

After rewatching a little of the 2003 version, I do admit that the special effects have improved. I also love the director(who did "Unleashed"), but I just thought it was average.......better than "Fantastic Four".....but is that something you really want to boast?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

Ironman
7.5/10
Also, not too hot. I thought it wasn't bad. I was never really a Ironman fan. It wasn't bad but I thought the main villain was lame. I saw that coming really early. A foreign terrorist wasn't gonna be a main villain, it was gonna be a backstabber.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2008)

I liked it because it was an action film other than the 2003 one that tried to hard to be an "independent" type of film.

The 2003 one was a corny and ridiculously slow film. 2008 one kept me interested.

Anyways, enough with the constant fights with Martial...

The Majestic. 5/10
An annoying film that tries to hard to be a huge moral story but fails hard due to the sentimentality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

Bleh, it seems like people who liked the first one hate the new one, while people who hated the old one like the new one.

As always, Im in the middle. Agreed on Majestic. I like sentimentality when done right...but anything force fed does not bode well with me.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 31, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Remember The Titans- 9.5/10, I'm not usually a fan of sports movie but this one takes the cake
> 
> Sunshine
> pek



I just watched this :amazed

9/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know anyone who liked the first one. =\


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 31, 2008)

*Wall*E - 9/10*
_SO_ ADORABLE :3 
I had to remove one point because the beginning kinda bored me XD


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

AAHHHHHHHH! KOHANA! I love your JokerxHarley set.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> AAHHHHHHHH! KOHANA! I love your JokerxHarley set.



Who doesn't? XD
The strangely amusing on/off relationship between two psychopaths is always something to relate to 

EDIT: By the way, did the Mods reset your post count or something? O__O


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

Psychopathic love is the best kind. 

Yea, I asked for them to restart it.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Psychopathic love is the best kind.
> 
> Yea, I asked for them to restart it.



I'm _so_ getting the Batman Comic 

Why did you ask them to restart your posts? That's kinda confusing


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea, I wanna get some HarleyxJoker comics, those interest me the most. 

Eh', I was sick of looking at the 12,000 posts that just gathered up from 3 years of wasting my life on here. So I restarted it.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I wanna get some HarleyxJoker comics, those interest me the most.
> 
> Eh', I was sick of looking at the 12,000 posts that just gathered up from 3 years of wasting my life on here. So I restarted it.



I wanted to get 'Mad Love' first. But hell, that thing's like _50 bucks_!
How can a 150page Magazine be worth 55 Dollars?! (I looked it up on EBAY)
Suddenly I feel like I'd _really_ have to get a babysitting-job 

I see. I guess that makes sense. Might be a stupid question but, if you think you wasted all that time, why did you waste it at all? You could've read a good novel instead XD


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

I wanted to buy it as well. As well as the other Joker comics. pek

The first couple of years I as really into Naruto. And over time I got into novels (and obviously film), so I took a couple of breaks in between. But ultimately I end up back on NF. It's a waste of my time.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 31, 2008)

Analyzing Joker's a little screwed up mentality is so much fun 
You can get the Comics pretty cheap online (except for a few special issues as for 'Mad Love'), which is pretty neat, but I just can't seem to find Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker...I personally think that Joker's happy family memories were very cute  (Transformed into geek in 15mins. Wow. That must be a record lol)

I know what you mean. Actually I should be studying Geography now 
I'm not so much into Nruto anymore either, really. You just grow out of it eventually.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Bourne Identity*

_7.5/10_

*The Bourne Supremacy*

_7.5/10_

*The Bourne Ultimatum *

_8/10_

Never seen the Bourne movies before, so decided to rent them all and watch them all in order, nice way to spend a night IMO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't know anyone who liked the first one. =\



Me.....*although I dont think its THAT much better than the new one, at least by memory*.....Roger Ebert. In fact, mainstream critics tend to prefer the old one. Check imdb.com, it has a decent rating if memory serves.

Saw 5- 6/10......imagine the stories of part 4 and part 2 combining, with the format of part 3...............the result? Confusing and uneven, but still pretty fun.....I'd say its about as good as part 4..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 1, 2008)

Rachel getting married 7/10

Nice indie movie from Jonathan Demme with a great interpretation by Anne Hathaway. The film is entirely filmed with handheld camera who can be annoying for a lot of people but in this case I liked it cause it gave the movie a feeling of home personal recording which suits it perfectly.


----------



## laly (Nov 1, 2008)

House on Haunted Hill  7/10

I saw this movie some years ago and back then it scared the crap out of me. I just saw it again and I still like it, I think it's pretty good. Though, the spirit/shadow/smoke thing was kinda cheap.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

Which one? The original or remake?

I enjoyed both, but prefer the original House of Haunted Hill. Go Vincent Price go!

Black Belt- 8/10....awesome japanese film about karate. The fight scenes were amazing, the best I've ever seen in a karate flick(I know the difference between karate and kung fu too)....little weak on plot though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 1, 2008)

Dawn Of the Dead (2004)

Like, the 9th time I've seen it, and it was still awesome. 9/10


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

Watched Sweeney Todd again last night: 10/10

What can I say? Tim Burton making an 18-rated film


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 1, 2008)

Halloween H20 - 6 / 10 

Not great nor horrible .


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

2003 Hulk has a decent rating on IMBD? 

It was horrible. 



Violent-nin said:


> *The Bourne Identity*
> 
> _7.5/10_
> 
> ...



lol, you rated the last two higher than the first one? I liked the first one of them all.


----------



## laly (Nov 1, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Which one? The original or remake?
> 
> I enjoyed both, but prefer the original House of Haunted Hill. Go Vincent Price go!



The remake. There's supposed to be a sequel of this right? though, I read it wasn't as good.


----------



## olaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Silence of The Lambs 9/10

still fucking awesome


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 1, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk - 10/10  
Seriously win .


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 1, 2008)

Appaloosa gets 2 and half stars.

Too much nasty love with Rene. Not enough murkin people.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fargo 10/10

After seeing shit like The Way of the Gun, this was a breath of fresh air. Characters and actors were great. _Yea._

Heading out to see Changeling soon, either today or tomorrow.



Ryuk said:


> The Incredible Hulk - 10/10
> Seriously win .



Oooh. What now Martial!? _OOOOHHHHH, BURN._


----------



## vervex (Nov 1, 2008)

Amadeus (1984)
Probably one of the best movies I've ever seen! 9.5/10 
The music was incredible, so were the setting, the story and the actors.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

Oooh, I saw that film in German and I prefer it a lot more in German. Totally agree, thought it was a perfect film. Need to watch it again, haven't seen it since 8th grade. =\


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw these to back-to-back today.  Daredevil and Elektra.

Each movie is a *10/10*.

Best movies based off of comic books that I have ever seen.

Just a quick comment about the Daredevil movie...the chemistry between Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner is unbelievably obvious.  I'm not surprised at all that they are married now.


----------



## olaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I saw these to back-to-back today.  Daredevil and Elektra.
> 
> Each movie is a *10/10*.
> 
> Best movies based off of comic books that I have ever seen.


wat

Dardevil was pretty good (I'd give it 8/10) but Elektra was weak (6/10 if I remember that I like Jenifer Garner)

the chemistry between Affleck and Garner was quite awesome in Daredevil, and lack of it didn't do any good to Elektra. that, slow pacing and average plot made it mediocre movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

Elektra bored me so much that I never bothered to watch the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

I was joking.  Each movie is a 5/10.

And the chemistry between Affleck and Garner was terrible.  That playground fight scene was atrocious.  And Ben Affleck's acting in that movie is probably the worst professional acting I have ever seen.

Both Hulk movies suck btw.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

2003 one sucked. 2008 one was good.


----------



## olaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I was joking.  Each movie is a 5/10.
> 
> And the chemistry between Affleck and Garner was terrible.  That playground fight scene was atrocious.  And Ben Affleck's acting in that movie is probably the worst professional acting I have ever seen.
> 
> Both Hulk movies suck btw.


I have to disagree. again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> 2003 one sucked. 2008 one was good.


Both are terrible.  

Edward Norton was an improvement on Eric Bana in the lead role.  But Liv Tyler was a downgrade from Jennifer Connelly.

Personally, I think the Hulk movies are as bad as the Fantastic Four movies.  

At least Doctor Doom was cool in the Fantastic Four movies...the villains in each Hulk movie were incredibly lame.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

lol wut? I loved Abomination.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

indifferent on Daredevil, hated Elektra. Yes, there is a sequel to the remake of House on Haunted Hill, heard the same.

My problem with Abomination was how the character was written. Throughout most of the movie, I thought he was cool. He was just a guy doing his job, and he didnt do anything to make him unlikable. But then he turns into an evil villain near the end and I just didnt buy him. The character was poorly written.

The villain in the first film(Nolte) wasn't ALL that much better. On one hand, they wanted us to feel bad for him. On the other, he was super evil. Stupid final fight scene too.....I actually prefer Bana over Norton as the Hulk.....also prefered his dilema and development. 

I didnt like the actor who played Dr. Doom. He felt off in both movies. I did like how he fought Silver Surfer.....love villain vs villain stuff.

Haunting of Molly Hartely or whatever the fuck this shit movie is called- 3/10........seriously, who writes this shit?


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 1, 2008)

*highschool musical three - 9/10*

the songs were good , 
the people were hot ,
the plot was cool ,
hsmthree was great . :]​


----------



## Jessica (Nov 1, 2008)

*Tropic Thunder*
10/10

Actually, 11/10 for Robert Downey Jr.'s performance.


----------



## vervex (Nov 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oooh, I saw that film in German and I prefer it a lot more in German. Totally agree, thought it was a perfect film. Need to watch it again, haven't seen it since 8th grade. =\



My German's not fluent enough D: 
But it could surely help to perfect it if I ever decided to watch movies in that language


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

*Spice World*: 9.5/10.

Very good flick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2008)

Shattered: Peirce Bronson and Gerard Butler movie....7/10....nice twist.


----------



## batanga (Nov 1, 2008)

Casablanca.

It was OK I guess. A bit boring at times.


----------



## Koi (Nov 1, 2008)

The last 45 minutes of The Host: 8/10.  I just wish I had seen more.  What I did see was kind of gripping, though.
*Spoiler*: __ 



When he pulled the girl and boy out of the monster, and during the ensuing struggle to take the thing down, I actually cried a little.  Everyone was just so.. anguished, but determined.  Usually I want the monster to win, but the human condition definitely won out here.  They _needed_ to take that thing down, for the three of them.

And then when he dropped the cocktail!?  I was seriously like, '*gasp*..Oh no!!' D:




I loved the monster's design, though.  And the fact that we really got to see it so extensively, which is rare.  Kudos.


----------



## testxxxx (Nov 1, 2008)

*21* 7.5/10 It was alright.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2008)

agreed on Host. The finale was definately a pure definition of awesomeness.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2008)

*My Baby's Daddy - *_3/5, I liked it._
This movie was just okay for me.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm gonna wait for the Host to come on Netflix. I hate it on TV because they cut it with commericials. Fight Club was censored like crazy on G4 as well.

Changeling 10/10
A perfect and near-flawless film, Angelina Jolie should get an Oscar nomination for her stunning role and a couple of the supporting characters may put up a fight against Heath Ledger.

Sorta reminds me of The Majestic, but totally shoots it in the face and spits on its remains. Kind of takes on that underdog versus big bad court but does it in a believable and more emotional manner.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 2, 2008)

Crash

8/10


----------



## Munken (Nov 2, 2008)

Let the Right One In

11/10


----------



## Endlessly (Nov 2, 2008)

Munken said:


> Let the Right One In
> 
> 11/10



I've heard about that one. Isn't it based on a book? 

Kill Bill Vol. 1: 8/10.


----------



## olaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Munken said:


> Let the Right One In
> 
> 11/10


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I so wanna see it


House of Sand and Fog 7.5/10

depressing


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Walk the Line - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_Honestly, it could have been longer. I wish it would have followed Johnny's life a little bit further, but it was really good nonetheless.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Waynes World 10/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla Sky 3/10

Tried way to hard to be an emotional psychological thriller. Tom Cruise as the lead was a horrible casting decision and I felt no sympathy for the character. It was overlong, gumbled up and the ending felt forced.

The original, Open Your Eyes (which was the Spanish one made back in 1997 I believe, and Hollywood just had to put their greedy hands on it of course), is probably a lot better but I won't be seeing it anytime soon because of the horrible taste Vanilla Sky has put in my mouth. 



Munken said:


> Let the Right One In
> 
> 11/10



Thought so. None of my local theatres are showing it though. 



Endlessly said:


> I've heard about that one. Isn't it based on a book?
> 
> Kill Bill Vol. 1: 8/10.



Your set.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 2, 2008)

The Love Guru 7/10

It was alright and kept my attention most of the time. i guess I didn't like it as much because maybe I'm so used to seeing Mike Meyers as Austin Powers? Or perhaps I'm used to seeing a more thirlling performance from him?

I don't know, but the movie was alright for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna wait for the Host to come on Netflix. I hate it on TV because they cut it with commericials. Fight Club was censored like crazy on G4 as well.
> 
> Changeling 10/10
> A perfect and near-flawless film, Angelina Jolie should get an Oscar nomination for her stunning role and a couple of the supporting characters may put up a fight against Heath Ledger.
> ...



Er, Host is on netflix.....or do you simply mean you're waiting till its on the top of your list....


----------



## laly (Nov 2, 2008)

Step Up 2: The Streets  8.5/10

Great dancing, though I thought the first one was better.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, Host is on netflix.....or do you simply mean you're waiting till its on the top of your list....



Yea, I meant it's on my list and I'm waiting for it. But it's like at rank 60, I believe.


----------



## Banebanebane (Nov 2, 2008)

The Brave Little Toaster

10/10

Love the music and the characters. At least the sing-a-longs weren't irritating compared to crap like Land Before Time.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 2, 2008)

*Quantum of Solance*: 9/10


*Spoiler*: _Review_ 



I would have given it 10/10 but I felt that this film was missing the edge that Casino Royale seemed to possess. This might be because I already knew what kind of Bond to expect or maybe it was because I thought the plot felt a little broken in places. Saying that I loved the continuity from the first film. It had all the explosions, car chases and fight scenes I had been looking forward to. No one could do a better Bond than Daniel Craig. He is much more like the one in Ian Fleming's books.

I did find the villain to be a little underpowering. Also it lack shirtless Craig scenes which I was looking forward to, hehe. >///<


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 2, 2008)

Wanted 

8/10

Would've been 7/10 but Angelina Jolie looked hot in the movie


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 2, 2008)

American History X

I'll Give it a 8.5/10 ..The movie was good in a sense and is worth watchable atleast once..


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

AHX was good, I watched it on TV though, most of it was probably censored.



> Wanted
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Would've been 7/10 but Angelina Jolie looked hot in the movie



Bah, I prefer the Jolie in Changeling.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Vanilla Sky 3/10
> 
> Tried way to hard to be an emotional psychological thriller. Tom Cruise as the lead was a horrible casting decision and I felt no sympathy for the character. It was overlong, gumbled up and the ending felt forced.
> 
> The original, Open Your Eyes (which was the Spanish one made back in 1997 I believe, and Hollywood just had to put their greedy hands on it of course), is probably a lot better but I won't be seeing it anytime soon because of the horrible taste Vanilla Sky has put in my mouth.



Abre los ojos is a good film from the best spanish director of last years along with Almodovar.

I recommend you all films from Alejandro Amenabar, truly.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll check him out then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna wait for the Host to come on Netflix. I hate it on TV because they cut it with commericials. *Fight Club was censored like crazy on G4 as well.*



I laughed when I saw the commercials for that, I mean...how would they even show norton's character taking care of business.

*The world is not enough-D+*

Bond film, boring. nuff' said.

EDIT: I still think Jolie is one weird lady.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 2, 2008)

tdsuchiha said:
			
		

> American History X
> 
> I'll Give it a 8.5/10 ..The movie was good in a sense and is worth watchable atleast once..


This is one of my favourite films. I thought it was one of Edward Norton's best performances. ^_^


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I laughed when I saw the commercials for that, I mean...how would they even show norton's character taking care of business.
> 
> *The world is not enough-D+*
> 
> ...



I liked the commericials though.  That whole "G4 asks...who is Tyler Durden?" was purdey kewl. 

I hate those Bond films, they are so corny.

And Jolie was great in Changeling, never really liked her until she took up that role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> EDIT: I still think Jolie is one weird lady.



But so are you!

On American History X, I loved it. I agree that Norton gave his best performance and the ending devestated me.....


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 2, 2008)

Friday after Next - 10/10 funny as hell


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2008)

Hell of the Living Dead: 6/10.......good bad zombie film......by Bruno Mattei no less.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 3, 2008)

keiiya said:


> This is one of my favourite films. I thought it was one of Edward Norton's best performances. ^_^




Yeah edward norton's performance was great, but it was just a tad bit long...


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 3, 2008)

The orphanage 9/10. This was so much better than what hollywood have given horror fans for the last couple of years.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2008)

I still need to see that one. For some reason, hearing about it makes me think of "Devils Backbone".........

*sigh* horror used to be movies like "Black Christmas"........now its shit like "Haunting of Molly Hartley".....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I still need to see that one. For some reason, hearing about it makes me think of "Devils Backbone".........
> 
> *sigh* horror used to be movies like "Black Christmas"........now its shit like "Haunting of Molly Hartley".....



El orfanato is more like The others


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2008)

Isn't The Orphanage a Del Toro film?  Because if that's the one I'm thinking of, I have yet to hear anything bad about it.

And I'm kind of a pussy and too scared to watch it. xDDD


----------



## olaf (Nov 3, 2008)

Koi said:


> Isn't The Orphanage a Del Toro film?  Because if that's the one I'm thinking of, I have yet to hear anything bad about it.


he is the producer

I watched it around the noon and it creeped the fuck out of me


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2008)

*Futurama: Bender's Game* 9/10
It was pretty good. Not as good as Bender's Big Score but still good, it's my second favourate Futurama movie so far and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Suzie (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saw V*: 7/10

It was nice and gory at a few parts and pissed me off with the ending a bit but it was an okay movie.
Not something I'd re-watch though~


----------



## Cair (Nov 3, 2008)

Batman Begins.

9/10. Crane is sexy.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2008)

I found a Crane in my bedroom. Guess what I did to him. 

I thought AHX was pretty short IMO, when it ended it was like "already!?"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Batman Begins.
> 
> 9/10. Crane is sexy.


I still want Scarecrow to be the primary villain if there's a 3rd Batman movie.  The actor is very talented and the character hasn't been explored enough.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 3, 2008)

*Iron Man-A-*

Some nice popcorn entertainment, and sometimes that's all you need.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Saw V*: 7/10
> 
> It was nice and gory at a few parts and pissed me off with the ending a bit but it was an okay movie.
> Not something I'd re-watch though~



I prefer the ending too saw 5 over Saw 4.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw 4 basically ended JUST like the other movies. Saw 5 was same in structure, but different in execution.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Return to House on Haunted Hill: 8.5/10. Definitely better than the first one, mainly story wise. I think it was a DVD/Blue Ray only movie, but unlike things like the scorpion king 2 and other DVD only movies, the CGI and such was pretty good.

It does its job much better than the first one, which is explaining everything that happened in the first movie as well as this actual movie itself. Basically (prepare for spoilers), more people go to this insane loony house yet again, and again, for millions of $. Eventually, they find out that again, the house is alive, but not really. The house itself is under control by some time of pagan idol, in the depths of the building.  The souls and stuff from the first movie are back, and it is discovered that they were trapped by the idol, which allowed the main head evil dude from the original house before everyone died to control the other souls of "inmates". In the end, since the idol is quite strong ( a full clips of like 7 bullets did NOTHING to it), it is tossed into a sewer and comes out the back of the building, and with the idol gone, the evil evil soul dude cannot control the other souls, so all the inmates' souls.... well.. "eat" him.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

Halloween
9.5/10, fantastic film. Great story. Good acting. Michael Myers is a good villain. Jaime Lee Curtis didn't look like a high school kid, but she did a good job acting. Not scary all, but a darn good movie worth multiple watches.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange
9.5/10

Thought it was darkly hilarous in some parts (like that sped up sex scene to that race horse tune or when the nurse is asking him questions). Brilliantly directed and had a unique story that was unpredictable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2008)

Halloween had a great story?

Exorcist 3- 7.5/10.....surprisingly creepy and underrated sequel. It lucked out by being the first followup to the shitfest known as Exorcist 2.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Splinter: 7/10. Nice slice of Thing-style body horror, but the camerawork was annoying at times.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 3, 2008)

The Nightmare Before Christmas - 8/10

Nice movie, but kinda had an underwhelming ending.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 4, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> Return to House on Haunted Hill: 8.5/10. Definitely better than the first one, mainly story wise. I think it was a DVD/Blue Ray only movie, but unlike things like the scorpion king 2 and other DVD only movies, the CGI and such was pretty good.
> 
> It does its job much better than the first one, which is explaining everything that happened in the first movie as well as this actual movie itself. Basically (prepare for spoilers), more people go to this insane loony house yet again, and again, for millions of $. Eventually, they find out that again, the house is alive, but not really. The house itself is under control by some time of pagan idol, in the depths of the building.  The souls and stuff from the first movie are back, and it is discovered that they were trapped by the idol, which allowed the main head evil dude from the original house before everyone died to control the other souls of "inmates". In the end, since the idol is quite strong ( a full clips of like 7 bullets did NOTHING to it), it is tossed into a sewer and comes out the back of the building, and with the idol gone, the evil evil soul dude cannot control the other souls, so all the inmates' souls.... well.. "eat" him.



I liked the remake of The House on the Haunted Hill, but this sounds even better. Sounds like it's worth checking out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2008)

Most people think it's a downgrade from the remake.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 4, 2008)

well I actually saw the "remake" right after this one, and I think the sequel was a bit better really just because of the story. The entire thing with the first one is cliffhangers, like "what if someone went back into the house", or "why are they still haunting the house". The 2nd one continues the soul bloodlust while answering all of those questions and explaining the source of all the spirits staying there.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw V 2/5
Quarantine 0/5
Pride and Glory 4/5
Strangers 3/5
Death Note LA 5/5


----------



## Juli (Nov 5, 2008)

Burn After Reading [8/10]

...veeery funny. "WTF"


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2008)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (original)

7/10

Ignoring the outdated special effects and whatnot, it's still an average film. Plus, I couldn't help but think that Klaatu is a huge hypocrit, warning that Earth should be peaceful, but he breaks into people's houses, threatens to blow up their world (oh so peaceful!) and I swear I think he stole that suit. Doesn't help that he's an ignorant ass that loves to rub it in that we're primative and he's OMG smurt. Character development was obviously pushed aside as well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 5, 2008)

Transsiberian 6/10

Nice british-spanish thriller about drug deal and russian police which happens in the transsiberian train. Marvelous location and promising story that is not watched with the same interest the whole time. An average nice thriller.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan - *_5/5
_I was cracking the fuck up throughout this whole movie. One of my all time favorites. Fun Times! Nice!


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw V and I give it a 2....maybe a 1. It sucked


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2008)

Chee: I think that was part of the point. An apparent superior being who is just as arrogant as everyone else...just happens to be far more powerful. Hence, commentery on the more powerful countries and their interference with smaller ones.

Lets see...........

Bicycle Thief- 8/10......old, 1940's Italian film that is devestating.

Osaka Tough Guys- Takashi Miike sabu comedy.....6.5/10....partially redeemed him from "Visitor Q"(0/10 crapshit movie).


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe, but I hated his douche-baggary. It's like every 5 seconds he reminded everyone that he was "omg betur than you lolololol!!11"

Anyways, Reservoir Dogs. 10/10
It's up their with Memento, one of my favorite films. :3


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

lol, I love Resovoir Dogs.......besides being a great movie, it was also inspired by Rabid Dogs.......a Mario Bava movie! See!? Even the greatest movies somehow are inspired by horror.

Anyway........

Harakiri- Only Samurai flick that is slow and doesnt have much fighting........but the plot was complex and interesting. 7/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 6, 2008)

lol, I doubt that. 

Anyways, Lord of the Rigs: Fellowship of the Ring
8/10
It was good, but nothing...really "suprised" me, I suppose. I'll watch the other ones, but a lot later, 2 hours and 46 minutes was a long time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2008)

Fellowship is my favorite of the three...........I loved the ending with Borimir......talk about taking a bland character from the novels and making him cool.


----------



## Shimotoki (Nov 7, 2008)

well i rewatched edward scissorhands for about the fourth time and it gets a 5/5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2008)

Haunting of Molly Hartley: 9.0/10.  Combines successful elements from Rosemary's Baby, Omen, and The Exorcist.  The acting is top notch as well.  A marvel!

Role Models: 8.0/10.  Fucking hilarious.  If anyone is looking for a good comedic event this weekend...try this and Zach and Miri back-to-back.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 7, 2008)

Zach and Miri make a Porno
9/10
Halarious.
Dutch-runner


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Rukia has just lost credibility as a movie critic, lol.

Changeling- 7/10.....not as good as I wanted it to be, but not as bad as some people said it was....it loses steam eventually, but has some really intense moments, a good story and amazing performances. Angelina Jolie gives her best performance, and props to the serial killer(who suspiciously looks kind of like Brandon Frasier) for coming across as really insane.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought Changeling was perfect. 7/10? Bah. 

Shawshank Redemption 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 7, 2008)

Body of lies 7/10

Interesting and well paced thriller about the conflict between USA and the muslim terrorism. DiCaprio gives its average (meaning its good) performance as it does Rusell Crowe with a great character. Its mostly dialogue instead of action secuences and you wont find anything new that other films havent showed already but its still a good Ridley Scott production worth watch it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Haunting of Molly Hartley: 9.0/10.  Combines successful elements from Rosemary's Baby, Omen, and The Exorcist.  The acting is top notch as well.  A marvel!
> 
> Role Models: 8.0/10.  Fucking hilarious.  If anyone is looking for a good comedic event this weekend...try this and Zach and Miri back-to-back.



Oh you and your fake ratings.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh you and your fake ratings.


What's fake?  I seriously enjoyed Role Models.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

That Molly Hartley crap.


----------



## Hiruzen (Nov 7, 2008)

Baby Mama

9/10 Very funny


----------



## DaRkMaStEr (Nov 7, 2008)

Last movie I saw was Bangkok Dangerous. Horrible movie. 1/10. The guy contradicts himself right at the beginning, therefore I knew the movie would end up being bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> That Molly Hartley crap.


Yeah, I haven't even seen that yet.  

I think Martialhorror is over exaggerating on it though.  I doubt it's as bad as he says.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2008)

DaRkMaStEr said:


> Last movie I saw was Bangkok Dangerous. Horrible movie. 1/10. The guy contradicts himself right at the beginning, therefore I knew the movie would end up being bad.



It had Nicholas Cage in it, of course it would suck.



Rukia said:


> Yeah, I have't even seen that yet.
> 
> I think Martialhorror is over exaggerating on it though.  I doubt it's as bad as he says.



I wouldn't doubt that he is, that movie looked like crap to begin with.


----------



## DaRkMaStEr (Nov 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> It had Nicholas Cage in it, of course it would suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that he is, that movie looked like crap to begin with.


National Treasure 2 was pretty good though. Although it was probably the story than him that made it good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2008)

Molly Hartley was all a buildup with painfully cliched characters........

Have you ever seen the original "Wicker Man" or "Don't Look Now"? They are slow moving movies that build up to an awesome finale. Hartley is that kind of buildup(except not as intelligent) and the finale........NOTHING HAPPENS. Waste of time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rocky V*

Worst movie in the series by far. But gets a 5 cause it's Rocky. 

5/10.


----------



## Dave (Nov 7, 2008)

manchurian candidate 1962 ver.

9/10
good story, good action
i just liked it so fucking much i cant really put it in words


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually liked Rocky 5.......hated 4 the most. Anyway, I didnt like National Treasure 2.......was just an annoying rehash of the first film, which was kind of a rip off in itself....

1408- 7/10....pretty cool horror flick.


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

Heat -9/10 
Al Pacino and Robert DeNiro = win


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually liked Rocky 5.......hated 4 the most. Anyway, I didnt like National Treasure 2.......was just an annoying rehash of the first film, which was kind of a rip off in itself....
> 
> 1408- 7/10....pretty cool horror flick.




I didnt hate Rocky 5, but im not all that fond of it either. You hated Rocky 4? I thought Rocky 4 was a great movie. Physically, Stallone was at his peak and the Soviet Union fighter he was up against had to be the hardest opponent he went against in the series. The training scene ws pretty cool..... and as usual, it ended with very good fight.

I would give it a 7.5/10

------------------------------

The Wild Life (old 80's movie) - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2008)

I liked Rocky IV.  The Cold War theme worked well; especially considered the time period.  The death of Apollo occured in the movie.  Steroids were introduced into an opponents workout routine for the first time as well.  Ivan Drago telling his corner "he's not human" in Russian sticks with me.

Rocky IV gets an 8.5/10.  Rocky V on the other hand gets a 4.0/10.  That movie was awful.  Rocky trains Tommy Morrison and beats him up in a street fight.  (I actually think the idea of making a movie out of Rocky losing everything was a solid one.  It was just poorly executed in this instance.)



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> I just saw the theatrical trailer for Twilight.  I am so amped about this movie now.  Don't tell anyone though.


----------



## laly (Nov 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> It had Nicholas Cage in it, of course it would suck.



Not all his movies are bad. Lord of War and Matchstick Men were pretty good. Though I'll admit Next and Ghost Rider were shit, complete waste of money and time 

Death at a Funeral  8/10 - Second time watching this. The beginning is kind of slow, but after that it picks up and it's seriously one of the funniest movies I've seen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2008)

Father of the Bride: 9.0/10.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

8/10

Angelina Jolie is always awesome but meh, the story didn't do too much for me. It was a very original concept though and that's why I gave it 8/10.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 8, 2008)

Soul Men - 10/10 funny as hell, good story with twists, and good dancing,  R.I.P. Bernie and Issac


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 8, 2008)

Once - 10/10.

4 bucks at hwv.
picked it up.
my new favorite movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 8, 2008)

RUKIA NO. PEOPLE WILL BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> I didnt hate Rocky 5, but im not all that fond of it either. You hated Rocky 4? I thought Rocky 4 was a great movie. Physically, Stallone was at his peak and the Soviet Union fighter he was up against had to be the hardest opponent he went against in the series. The training scene ws pretty cool..... and as usual, it ended with very good fight.
> 
> I would give it a 7.5/10
> 
> ...



I didnt really hate it......would rate it a 2/4. The scene where he's driving or something, imagining of stock footage from previous movies took too long and it was just too corny. 

I love the original, like the next two sequels(prefer 3 to 2), didnt like 4, liked 5, liked 6 more about the same as 2......

Anyway, Nicholas Cage did some good stuff........the Rock, Con Air, etc were some good ones. I liked Bangkok Dangerous.....Ghost Rider was about as cool as the Fantastic Four movies(whether that's actually cool or not...), Wicker Man was bad(but pretty fun), and "Next" wins the award for most generic movie of the decade.


----------



## Chee (Nov 8, 2008)

The Rock is the only movie where I like Nicholas Cage in it. =\


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

finally saw Grindhouse

the movies:

*Planet Terror* - 7/10 - good flick overall, has a lot of awesome awesome scenes and interesting characters.  also Freddy fucking Rodiquez from 6Feet Under is actually pretty fucking badass as El Wray and the stuff with Sayid and Bruce Willis were cool.  only complaint is that it had the worst ending ever

*Death Proof* - 9/10 - a badass chick action flick.  Not as good as Pulp or Reservoir but a damn good flick.  Yeah there is waaaay too much talking and not enough car scenes but the car scenes themselves are awesome enough to forgive it.

also lol Kurt Russel getting owned like a little bitch.


the fake trailers: (on my trailer rating scale)
Machete - 10/10 - make this movie now fucking robert rodriguez or I will kill your mexican ass

Werewolf Women of the SS - 5/10 - meh more stupid than aything else

Thanksgiving - 7/10 - this seems like it would be kinda cool, more interesting than Hostel

Don't - 8.5/10 - now this seems like it could be a neat film along hte lines of Dead Alive and Wright's two previous films


----------



## DaRkMaStEr (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone watched Death Race? I rate that as a 5/10. The ending made no sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, Death Race was just average to me.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

I recently saw _Hellboy II_. It was cool and the effects were better than its predecessor but for some reason, apart from its characters, it didn't seem to fit like it ought to have... The ending was a little dull and Selma Blair was cuter but her acting was kind of funky. Something about Abe Sapien was kind of off, too. Overall it was like del Toro was trying to mix _Pan's Labyrinth_ with _Hellboy_ (and at one point even _Halloween Town_... yes, the Disney movie) and ended up with a garden-variety sequel. Probably would say a 7/10 or so.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm one of those people who liked Rocky IV. 80's music, paired with training montage after training montage was just epic. Stallone was definitely at his peak during this movie. 

Anyways back to the main topic..

*The Faculty*

_7/10_

I haven't seen this movie in a long time, but it made me remember why I fell in love with Jordana Brewster. It also has my sexy Salma Hayek and even Famke Janssen(Jean Grew) in it. 

Overall the movie has a nice little plot, and very good cast. Hell I almost forgot Elijah Wood(Frodo Baggins) was in this.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Failure to Launch - *_3/5, I liked it.
_It was okay. Looking at Sarah Jessica Parker's horse face the whole movie wasn't pleasant, though.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 9, 2008)

*Like in heaven:* It was a very sweet and funny movie. I would happily see it again so I vote 9 . . .


----------



## laly (Nov 9, 2008)

Wanted  8/10 

Great action movie with awesome effects.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr. Strangelove

8/10

Eh, don't know what to say...


----------



## Yuuka (Nov 9, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice.
100/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yea, and I watch Sweeny Todd last night. 9/10
One of my favorite films. 

And half of The Visitor until my dad started to do this political commentary and forced me to shut if off. So far its about a 5/10, it started out great and the acting was nice but it slowly just turned into a generic love story. I'll have to watch the rest though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 9, 2008)

saw the ending of sweeney todd+ when he beat some guy in a barber contest. it was pretty messed up. Pushes his wife into the incinerator and then a kid comes out of nowhere and owns sweeney todd with his own barber blade.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't his wife.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Wasn't his wife.



wait what?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2008)

Good call Violent Nin.  Jordana Brewster is incredibly hot.  I saw her on some TV Soaps before I saw her in The Faculty.  Her hotness will also lure me to the next Fast and the Furious movie.  

30 Days of Night.  6.5/10.  Nothing new here.  I used to live in Alaska...so I can appreciate that aspect.  Pretty much hated the protagonists too.


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw V... I wasn't impressed  2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2008)

Space Amoeba- Japanese kaiju flick.....by the man who directed Godzilla no less.....7/10.....fun stuff.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> wait what?



The girl he threw in the fire wasn't his wife. His wife was that chick in the end that he was holding when the kid slit his throat.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> The girl he threw in the fire wasn't his wife. His wife was that chick in the end that he was holding when the kid slit his throat.



r u serious? but that looked like his wife. the one that was dead on the floor looked like some random person. ALthough the ending was hilarious.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 9, 2008)

Changeling- 9/10. Nice movie


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2008)

About half of Tenacious D in: The Pick of Destiny--  Funny shit.  I love TD!Jack Black and Dave Grohl as Satan?  I'd probably still hit it.   I just wish I had seen more of the movie, though.  Maybe about a 7/10 so far.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2008)

Watched Enchanted, yeah, that silly Disney film. I enjoyed it quite a lot, a charming and fun something to watch. I even liked the musical bits. I grinned like an idiot at much of the movie and I like how everything ended up along with the way those little snips of other fairy tales fit in. Giving it a 9/10.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2008)

LMMFAO.  OMG.  I was scrolling through channels today and I caught about the last 10 minutes of *Batman and Robin*.  Yes, the George Clooney version.  I knew that movie was bad.  I remembered it as being bad...but not this bad.  I urge everyone to watch that movie again.  As bad as it was 10 years ago...it's become even worse now!  Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl.  How fucking terrible!  The dialogue is just about the worst I have ever heard.  "Damn?  Damn is bad!"  "Freeze in hell Batman."  The writer/director even had the audacity to end the movie acting like there would be a sequel.  

1/10 score for those 10 minutes.  I can't imagine anything worse.  *Gigli*, *House of the Dead*, *Leprechaun in the Hood*, and *Battlefield Earth* are all better films.  I doubt anyone can come up with anything worse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bad Boys*

9.2/10

I remember seeing this movie in theaters a long time ago, and ever since then I was a huge fan of this movie. Martin Lawrence and Will Smith is definitely one of my favorite on screen duo's and it's exactly why I have this movie on both VHS and DVD.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hardboiled* is still as good as it gets for action.

9.5/10.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2008)

Heh, and another film today. :3 Watched_ Millennium Actress_, something I've been curious about for awhile. Chiyoko's change in attitude seemed somewhat abrupt, but I suppose it just goes to show what love can do, eh? I enjoyed how all the scenes from different movies weaved together and the last line, it fit so well. 9.5/10.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw Role Models last night, it was faily funny.. I'd give it like a 7.5 maybe 8/10.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

Clerks

9/10

Not a abosolutely perfect film, but its one of my faves after finally watching it.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ghost Town*
Ricky Gervais is a king


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 11, 2008)

*House of 1000 Corpses - *_5/5, I loved it.
_Really good movie. It's disgusting in the best way possible the way Rob Zombie's head works.


----------



## sworder (Nov 11, 2008)

Get Smart - 9/10

I dont know if it was because I was slightly tipsy or my friends were making lame jokes, but i laughed like crazy throughout it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2008)

few things............

Evil of Frankenstein- 3rd entry in the Hammer series. 5/10

P2- 5/10

Think that's all, folks.

And Im willing to challenge the claim that Leprechaun in the Hood>Batman and Robin. 

I hated Clerks, but at least it was Kevin Smiths debut(I love "Clerks 2", ironically).


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

I loved Clerks, it had this sick humor to it. =\
Haven't seen Clerks 2 though.

Mongol 8/10
A nice epic film but the story telling is a little off. And during some of the battle scenes it feels incomplete.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2008)

*Clone Wars*: 5/10.

It was alright.  Geared towards little kids.  Lucas doesn't give a shit about catering to his loyal fans.  The only reason I was interested in it was because I wanted to see Ahsoka's relationship to Anakin.  (It's especially interesting since we know it's bound to end tragically.)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bridge to Terabithia - *_3/5, I liked it._
All I have to say about the movie is "what the fuck?" In what kind of kids movie does one of the main characters die. Also, the teacher is hot.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 12, 2008)

Hellboy 2: 5/10

The character design and storyline had a lot of potential, and it wasn't all that terrible of a movie in and of itself, but for someone who watches as many action / fantasy movies as I do, this one just felt like I was watching a movie whose plot I've already seen a hundred times.

Also, twin princess = Mary Sue.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 12, 2008)

Dark Water - 8/10


----------



## Koi (Nov 12, 2008)

^The US or Japanese version?


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 12, 2008)

Koi said:


> ^The US or Japanese version?



The US version. 

I havent seen the Japanese version yet.......is it any good?


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2008)

The Day After Tomorrow - 9/10 
I just really like this movie


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pineapple Express* very funny movie. very funny, would be even funnier high though ^^ 4/5!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2008)

need to see the american version..........liked the japanese version. Hear the american version is a carbon copy remake......


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 12, 2008)

*Into the Woods*- 9.2/10, really nice play.


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2008)

The Truman Show 7.5/10

It was a unqiue movie with a couple funny parts here and there. I enjoyed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2008)

Into the Woods.......the french horror one? Or am I thinking of "Deep into the Woods"......

Revenge of Frankenstein- The first sequel to the "Curse of Frankenstein" with Peter Cushing. As intelligent as the original, and manages to be completely original in of itself(Frankenstein actually succeeds in resurection)........but not as scary.

7.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 12, 2008)

*The Happening-F*

To tired to rip into it, but gah it was bad.


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't even need to click on this thread to know that Vono gave it an F. 

That bad, eh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2008)

I was okay with the Happening.......the main issues I had with it.

1) Annoying characters early on: The leads weren't very believable.
2) Tasteless gore scnes: Ugh, never thought I'd say this. The scene where the tiger rips the dudes off was really unnecessary.
3) Hated the ending: The plot derails into something you'd expect from a 90's thriller(old lady from hell)......stupid.

But I'd say it was an improvement over his last two movies.

Ugh, mine is:

Be Kind, Rewind: Was this supposed to be funny? I presume so, as Jack Black seemed to be going in his over-the-top routine that is supposed to be funny......I didnt laugh once..........1/10.

Now, I dont mind a terrible movie. I'd say most it was technically better than most of the crap I watch.......but most of that crap is funny because it's so bad......this was bad because it wasn't funny.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 13, 2008)

The Bad Seed - 8.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Happening-F*
> 
> To tired to rip into it, but gah it was bad.


I haven't seen this movie but what is your take on Mark Kermode's question, what is making the wind blow?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 13, 2008)

Match point 7/10

Best Woody Allen film in last years. The script is splendid and the cast keeps up with it. The story is a bout a retired tennis player who gradually goes high ad high in the society but he falls in love with Scarlett Johansonn which would mean the end of that luxury life. The ending is nothing less than brutal.


----------



## Chee (Nov 13, 2008)

> Be Kind, Rewind: Was this supposed to be funny? I presume so, as Jack Black seemed to be going in his over-the-top routine that is supposed to be funny......I didnt laugh once..........1/10.



I stopped watching it about 30 minutes in. It was incredibly boring.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2008)

Hellboy II: 9/10, still as awesome as it was in theaters.

Madagascar 2: 5/10, while better than the original, it did tend to get rather boring and predictible


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 14, 2008)

Hercules 2005 - 1.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2008)

Quantum of Solace- 7/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 14, 2008)

Dog Day Afternoon 9/10

Great film, thought it was funny at times and overall it was really interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2008)

*Rachel Getting Married: 9.5/10*.

Really good; the score says it all.  I can totally understand why Anne Hathaway is considered a sure-thing for a Best Actress Oscar nod this year.  She's always great; but this was the best performance I have seen from her so far.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 15, 2008)

*Jeepers Creepers II*_ - 3/5, I liked it._
I liked this movie, but it wasn't anywhere near as good as the first one. The first one made the monster seem more demonic and evil and just an overall sick dude. This movie made him seem more comical than anything else.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 15, 2008)

Ironman - 10 / 10


----------



## Skylit (Nov 15, 2008)

Star Wars - The Clone Wars - 10/10

epic


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2008)

The Third Man- Old 1940's thriller/noir. Sort of slow and the score got annoying after a while....but I thought it was brilliantly shot and well acted. 8/10


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2008)

Watched an old movie that I saw bits and pieces of long ago, probably in high school, _Ever After_. That sweet and more real depiction of Cinderella, it was a nice watch. Some entertaining parts, didn't much care for the prince though.  Anyway, giving it a 7/10 as average.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 15, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma: 9/10.  The beginning was pretty good, but the ending was great.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

The best part of that movie is Christian Bale, that man is sexy. 

To bad he dies.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 15, 2008)

I hated that Charlie guy .  

Edit: Holy shit! 666 posts!


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

Charlie guy?


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 15, 2008)

The blond second in command of Wade's gang.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't remember him.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 15, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> The blond second in command of Wade's gang.



That guy was awesome. 

I gotta get some new movies, watched Iron Man for the third time.>_>


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2008)

I actually was more impressed with the 2nd-in-command of Wades gang more than I was with Christian Bale or Russel Crowe......mainly because that guy doesnt usually do good stuff.

Zatoichi's Pilgrimage- The lost Zatoichi film(never was released in the U.S for some reason)....8/10......one of the best.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 16, 2008)

Quantumn of Solace
5.5/10
Poor plot, poor character development, poor sequencing, okay action.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 16, 2008)

The Matrix Revolutions - 4.5/10

This movie was very disappointing.....


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quantum of Solace - 8.5/10
good action besides shaky cam. Cool freefall scene, though Bond seems to be invincible to the max. 

National Treasure 2 (again) - 9/10
of course impossible stuff but fun to watch


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

Nightmare on Elm Street
9/10, good plot and Freddy is a great villain. He was really creepy in this movie. The girl who was Nancy did a good job as well. A great horror movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

Pulp Fiction 10/10

Loved it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Rose Red - *_4/5, I really liked it._
My cousin suggested this movie to me, and when I heard it was 240 minutes long, I was a little reluctant to watch it. I just get bored easily when I am watching really long movies. I gotta say, this movie was well worth it. Very good. Very creepy. For some reason, Stephen King movies are the only ones that can creep me out anymore.


----------



## olaf (Nov 16, 2008)

Let The Right One In *8/10 *

not really a horror. more like coming of age/friendship movie with one character being a vampire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2008)

Why are you reviewing Pulp Fiction, Chee?  Don't tell me that was the first time you have seen it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

It was the first time I've seen it. 



Better late than never?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2008)

NO!

This is the second time you have failed me.  I bet you still haven't seen The Breakfast Club!  Chee, clearly you aren't the big movie connoisseur I thought you were.  

Good cameo role by Christopher Walken...don't you think?  XD


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

"I had that uncomfortable watch up my ass for 2 years." Yea, loved it. 

I busted out laughing when John Travolta accidently shot that guy's head to little pieces. It was so unexpected. I love how there's like long parts of just dialouge and then action, makes it kinda suspenseful.

And yea, I haven't seen Breakfast Club. It's like #55 in netflix.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2008)

lol, I havent seen Breakfast CLub. I dont mind, because I focus mainly on my two genres............so if BC has kung fu masters and/or flesh eating zombies....let me know.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Don't tell me that was the first time you have seen it.


I rate movies I've seen before, I didn't know his thread was only for first viewings.


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2008)

Sin City 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 16, 2008)

My best friend's girl   0'5/10

The worst piece of shit I have seen this year. Irrevent humor that's totally unfunny for a movie that ultimately is a cheesy romantic comedy. The actors should been bitchslapped as everyone who participated in that thing they call a film. And its boring...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2008)

High-School Musical 3 
3/10

I know officially hate my Parents for forcing me to take my sister to this garbage .


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2008)

Tropic Thunder
9/10 Hilarious


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Chee said she hadnt seen it before in the past.

lol.............The Haunting of Molly Hartley has 61 hits on my review site....ack, how did a movie that flop get so many? That makes it my 2nd most popular review(that I know of)..1st popular is The Dark Knight(80-something hits), 3rd is the old live action Dragonball(58 hits) and the 4th is Hancock(40-something hits).


----------



## superman_1 (Nov 16, 2008)

kung fu panda...9/10....awesome movie....lol


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 16, 2008)

Quantum of Solace: 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2008)

Untraceable- 7/10...........by the numbers, but surprisingly engaging thriller......reminded me a bit too much of Argento's "Card Player" though........

Oddly, I dont have any desire to review it.


----------



## Rinme (Nov 17, 2008)

High School Musical 

7/10.


----------



## Chee (Nov 17, 2008)

Rinme said:


> High School Musical
> 
> *7/10*.



Stop trying to be funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, younger high school/pre high school kids love that stuff...........

It's the modern day "Greece"


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

The Rock - .93

Sean Connery, Nicholas Cage, a prison.
WOW!!


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 17, 2008)

Adee said:


> The Rock - .93
> 
> Sean Connery, Nicholas Cage, a prison.
> WOW!!



Fuck I have to rewatch that movie.  I only saw the first 20 minutes at a party at 5 AM before falling asleep.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 17, 2008)

Role Models.

There was boobs in it.

I'd rate it a 7.5/10. Overall, a good, funny movie.... (and there was boobs, lul)


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Fuck I have to rewatch that movie.  I only saw the first 20 minutes at a party at 5 AM before falling asleep.


Watch it in Sean Connery's name


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 17, 2008)

quantum of solace - 6.75/10


----------



## Sine (Nov 18, 2008)

*RocknRolla* - Rather nice, I thought the characters were pretty likeable

3.5/5


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Stop trying to be funny.


The High School Musical movies are nowhere near as bad as people make them out to be. They're just average and some people find them enjoyable including film critic Mark Kermode.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 18, 2008)

007 - Quantum Of Solace - 7.5/10


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2008)

Quantum of solace-  1/10

Had to see it twice because of friends, it sucked big hairy balls both times


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 18, 2008)

Wall-e 10/10 

The movie was so cute and funny. I liked how the robots fell for each other.


----------



## spacekowb0y (Nov 18, 2008)

Religulous 9.7/10. made my roflmao


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 18, 2008)

Get Smart - 7 / 10


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2008)

Shall We Dance? (original Japanese version) 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2008)

Shoguns Samurai- 9/10......BEST SAMURAI FLICK EVER! At least a dozen main characters who are all interesting, mixed in with some stylish direction, ninja, crossdressing naginata wielders, ninja, ronin, and creepy imperial warriors......this is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2008)

Jackie Brown 4/10

I didn't even watch it all the way through. I thought it was extrememly boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw, I liked Jackie Brown........although I'd say its not one of Tarantinos better flicks.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 18, 2008)

Little man 6/10


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 18, 2008)

Adee said:


> Watch it in Sean Connery's name



I'm going to the house of the friend who owns it now, but we'll probably end up watching Hellboy 2.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 19, 2008)

Quantum of Solace - 6/10


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 19, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk- 8/10.


----------



## Chee (Nov 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Aw, I liked Jackie Brown........although I'd say its not one of Tarantinos better flicks.



Well usually his movie are more "actiony" this was more of a sit on a couch and do nothing movie.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> The High School Musical movies are nowhere near as bad as people make them out to be. They're just average and some people find them enjoyable including film critic Mark Kermode.


You forgot to add that they aren't bad for kids 13 and younger while a lot of the crowd that posts here is much more mature.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw V 3/10

What a piece of garbage. Every movie gets worst and worst. The plot is extremely lightly and uninteresting. I already complained that the fourth movie made you remember too much the third one and this one refers to the entire saga. And the ending is way pretty obvious, I mean what kind of surprise is that. That thing is happening during 5 fucking films and you try to surprise us with it?? Plz.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Saw V 3/10
> 
> What a piece of garbage. Every movie gets worst and worst. The plot is extremely lightly and uninteresting. I already complained that the fourth movie made you remember too much the third one and this one refers to the entire saga. And the ending is way pretty obvious, I mean what kind of surprise is that. That thing is happening during 5 fucking films and you try to surprise us with it?? Plz.



Your spoiling it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I agree. What I did like about that ending was how it was shot. It looked cool, compared to the last one.......which basically was a rip of the first 2 movies. However, I hope Saw 6 has an upbeat ending.....these downers have gotten old.




Rashoman- 9/10......The movie that made Kurosawa an icon. Heartbreaking.

Hard Candy- 7/10............ugh, like "Natural Born Killers" it was hard to like anyone here......but still, the directing is superb and it's quite edgy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2008)

Volver. 8/10

Brilliant, loved it. Different from the other two films from the same director I've seen, Bad Education and Talk to Her, but equally as great.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2008)

10/10: Drunken Master. Was a lot of fun to watch, but I like pretty much anything with Jackie Chan in it. This was one of the older ones that I never saw so I finally got to see it. ;3 I loved watching all the different styles of fighting, like the Bullet guy with his head. Real beautiful style of movement.

And I learned something important. To obtain greatness you must first become a raging alcoholic.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 20, 2008)

Pulp Fiction - 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually prefer Drunken master II to the first one..........

Anyway.

The Last Legion- 4/10.......oy, it felt like I was watching a rehash of "Lord of the Rings", "King Arthur", "Peacemaker" and "In the Name of the King".........forgettable.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Your spoiling it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



1. thats the problem. They should stop making Saw films

2. Im happy someone is watching Kurosawa films and liking them. 50 years before than Tarantino dispieced the storytelling Kurosawa already did.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 20, 2008)

*You Don't Mess with the Zohan:* This movie was awesome. I vote 10. It was so funny and Adam Sandler is great . . .


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> And I learned something important. To obtain greatness you must first become a raging alcoholic.



Obviously! :drunk


Ontopic - 
​
*Spoiler*: __ 



In my opinion best movie I've seen in this year. The action is top notch and as believable as Bad Boys action scenes. This guy is an awesome actor. I also loved how it's portrayed how parents love kids no matter how stupid the kid is.


----------



## milkyway (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched Blade Runner last week and I liked it


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. and Ms. Smith

9/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Hard Candy- 7/10............ugh, like "Natural Born Killers" it was hard to like anyone here......but still, the directing is superb and it's quite edgy.



Never seen Natural Born Killers but you weren't supposed to like anyone here. The guy is a p*d*p**** and the girl is taking off his balls. Not exactly a walk in the park.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never seen Natural Born Killers but you weren't supposed to like anyone here. The guy is a p*d*p**** and the girl is taking off his balls. Not exactly a walk in the park.



To me, part of what makes a movie great is having characters you can get attached too.

In the Hammer Frankenstein movies, Dr. Frankenstein is a murderer....yet you're drawn to him. Hard Candy just has a bitchy little girl who I wanted to die, and I wasnt sure if the main dude was a p*d*p**** so I cant feel for him later. Of course, you find out the truth in the end, but  the characters lost me at this point.

It's a tough issue. Personally, I'd prefer a movie where it focuses on a p*d*p**** slowly entrapping a little girl. It would be much scarier that way, but hard to flesh out into a full feature. Hard Candy lowered that intensity, but always managed to be gripping(and castrating).


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Nov 21, 2008)

Dead Man's Shoes - 9/10.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 21, 2008)

Dirty Carnival 8/10

A damn fine Korean gangster flick.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 21, 2008)

*"Edward Scissorhands" with Johnny Depp 9/10*
_"Frankenstein meets Pleasentville..."_
My, Johnny Depp really did some incredible acting there! His expression will probably haunt my dreams of eternity XD However, this is really one hell of a movie. The actors are perfectly fine, I like the whole setting and it's overall...extrodinary. The 'monster' that is so much more human than most humans are. He just wanted to be loved...
Minus one point because I found it a little boring at times and I skipped a few minutes because of that. Who ever hasn't watched this movie yet...WATCH IT ALREADY, DAMNIT!


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Twilight 10000000000000/10
omfg, lik besst muvie evur!!!

lololol, what a shitty movie. 

Anyways, for real:
Casablanca 8/10
Good movie, but I really didn't believe that Ilsa (sp?) and Rick were truly in love. It was also kinda slow at times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, I actually watched Twilight....Right now, 4/10. My review will be up tomorrow.

Seriously, how did this book become so popular? It has NOTHING original going for it.I mean, come on, these vampires feel SO 90's with their pasty looks and creepy hair. 

Still, not as terrible as "Haunting of Molly Hartley"......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 21, 2008)

Quantum of solace 7/10

Best Bond film in a long time. Better than Casino Ryale and all the Brosnan ones. Its all times interesting and fun to watch. It took too much of the Bourne films in terms of filming the action secuences, which personally I think its positive. Daniel Craig is a good Bond, must say.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Great, can't wait to read it.

I've read some pretty negative reviews for it, most of them are really funny.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 21, 2008)

The Italian Job 10 / 10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2008)

*Twilight: 5/10.*

Sorry; I can't recommend this one.  The movie was unintentionally funny during several parts.  I agree with martial...the makeup was over the top.  The acting was laughable during several scenes.  Bella panicking in a hospital bed when she thought Edward was going to leave her behind was ridiculous.

And the relationship progressed way too quickly.  They were professing their love to one another after like 20 minutes of on-screen time together.  It was quite a leap.

I also don't understand why the evil vampire let Bella's mom live.  Seriously, killing her would have made a lot more sense.  The battle between the two vampires was also anti-climactic.

On a personal note...it didn't feel good to be the oldest person in the theater.  I was surrounded by screeching 16 year old girls.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 21, 2008)

^ Why post that twice ? lol .

Christmas with the Kranks 8 / 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

He/she did it to make a point at how dull it is.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Twilight: 5/10.*
> 
> Sorry; I can't recommend this one.  The movie was unintentionally funny during several parts.  I agree with martial...the makeup was over the top.  The acting was laughable during several scenes.  Bella panicking in a hospital bed when she thought Edward was going to leave her behind was ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Posting for the third time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, ya know. The more i think about it, the one thing that surprised me was that the vampires didn't dress all goth-like.......

*Sigh* I mess the days of the good vampire movies.......like Christopher Lee's Dracula....or hell, even "The Lost Boys", which was the same thing as this except cooler and not a love story. Joel Schumaker did so well with that film, I feel bad slamming him for his Batman films.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

That's one of the problems about Twilight, it's keeping them too human. It's supposed to be like this forbidden and dangerous love but he's more like a human than a vampire.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 21, 2008)

MAX PAYNE 7/10.

watch it just for the unexpected slapstick moments and chris o'donnel who i could have sworn just went missing after the batman and robin films.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Midnight Meat Train - *_5/5, I loved it.
_I got a chance the watch this while I was babysitting today and it was so freakin' awesome!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

Is Midnight Meat train on DVD yet?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 9.5/ 10 started off ok but got really damn funny by the middle through the end

TWIGMAN!
HERES MY MUTHAFUCKIN FARM!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2008)

The Lion King - 9.5/10

Rewatched a few months ago, as well as some other Disney classics.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Half of You Don't Mess with the Zohan.

0/10

Fucking horrible movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2008)

Flight of Fury- 2/10 Steven Seagal reached a new low.......again.

Zatoichi: The Fugitive- 5/10....bleh.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 22, 2008)

*Beauty and the Beast 9.5/10*
Yeah, I watched it yesterday, just because I was in the mood. Actually, I wouldn't have thought for me to like it so much after so many years. I haven't seen this movie in ages!
Even though I'm not much of a Disney-Fan (contrary to my mother XD), I have to admit this is and always was one of the greatest Disney-Movies ever made. They don't make 'em like that anymore. Minus 0.5 Points because they sang. Constantly. I remembered this movie having many songs, but this is so over the top! How many were there? I think I counted 8 or 9 Q___Q

[NOTE] Hooray, the Twilight-Comments are in! Can't wait to watch it myself :3
Books almost always make shitty movies, so I guess I'm not surprised 'bout these kinds of reactions. But just because I'm 14 and in puberty, I'll probably squeal my lungs to dust, too


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2008)

I actually like the songs created by Disney. Other musicals? Not so much.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Kill Bill. The last time i saw it was when it was first released, but after seeing it again, i realise just how fucking shit it really is.

3/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2008)

WHUT!? Kill Bill is fucking awesome.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh come on it really isn't D:

A woman killing over 80+ people after learning to wield a sword for a month!? fucking ridiculous. Not to mention most of the scenes are just pointless. 

Ok only the beginning was decent, but when it showed the asian chick it was garbage. That's why i'm only giving it 3.


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2008)

She was an assassin already, she just didn't pick up a sword right then and there. Plus it's supposed to be over the top, that's the kind of style Tarantino was influenced by, that wild 70s and 80s kind of kung-fu movies.

And I don't remember any pointless scenes.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

We don't know if she even used a sword in the past though. It never said. The guy who made her one just said 'you better practise for the next month'  and since she has been in a bed for the last 4 years, it's just still silly. 
Yeah it was really over the top, and that's a reason why i don't like it. Those kind of movies can be laughable. 
It's just not his best movie at all. His other movies weren't as over the top. 

What about the scene with the guy almost raping her? what was the point in that scene?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 22, 2008)

twilight 4.5/5


----------



## S (Nov 22, 2008)

Hm tha last movie that i saw was "wanted " and it was meh.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 22, 2008)

Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa

8/10


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I actually like the songs created by Disney. Other musicals? Not so much.



Really? I tend to curl up into a ball every time I hear a Disney-Song 
Nah, my Mom loves 'em, too, so I guess there must be a reason for that


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> We don't know if she even used a sword in the past though. It never said. The guy who made her one just said 'you better practise for the next month'  and since she has been in a bed for the last 4 years, it's just still silly.
> Yeah it was really over the top, and that's a reason why i don't like it. Those kind of movies can be laughable.
> It's just not his best movie at all. His other movies weren't as over the top.
> 
> What about the scene with the guy almost raping her? what was the point in that scene?



Er, I dont get this.

A) Kill Bill 2 shows her past.
B) It shows her cut the ball in half, which was Hanzo testing her skills.
C) She's looking for a sword as a weapon. If she wasnt an expert, she'd just buy a gun.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2008)

Quantum of Solace 6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2008)

Twilight review:

wlk power leveling


----------



## bravin_time (Nov 22, 2008)

Quantam of Solace: 8.5/10

It didnt feel like a true bond movie and more of a straight up action movie, luckily it was still a good action movie in its own right. Although I wished they didnt use that whole "epileptic camera man" thing whenever there was a chase. 


Also ...... what was up with that hilariously unnecessary vag shot? It seemed almost as if the cameraman forgot about the fight that he was supposed to be filming because he got a little distracted as she got up.


----------



## testxxxx (Nov 22, 2008)

Kung-Fu Panda - 8.5/10.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2008)

Dirty Harry (1971) 6.5/10.

Started off epic, it cooled down as it went on but I still have a high opinion of this film. Brilliant.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 23, 2008)

*Overboard*
8/10


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 23, 2008)

Shaun of the Dead - 10 / 10  
Best movie I have seen in a long time


----------



## Juli (Nov 23, 2008)

Lost in Translation [9/10]


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 23, 2008)

*Twilight:* Precisely 4.8/5 stars, but basically 5 stars. :3


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2008)

Lady and the Tramp 2. I was forced to watch this crap with my little cousin.

0/10, simply because I hate Disney sequels.

Oh and Memento for the third time:
10/10
One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 23, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> *Twilight:* Precisely 4.8/5 stars, but basically 5 stars. :3


 .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2008)

The Howling- 7/10......ugh, if this is the best one, I'm not looking foward to the sequels.....which are supposed to be far worse......but then again, people say Howling 5(which is a 5/10) is the best sequel......Im screwed. Still, I'd reccomend this to horror fans. The werewolves look great.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2008)

What's The Howling about?


----------



## ohmygod (Nov 24, 2008)

7/10

visualy stunning, but the pacing was off in the middle of the movie.


----------



## Even (Nov 24, 2008)

Pulp Fiction - 9/10

Jackass 2 - 3/10


----------



## S (Nov 24, 2008)

Yersterday on Tv Total Recall with Arnold Schwarzenegger and it was awsome. 4/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's The Howling about?



Werewolves.........it was a rival to "American Werewolf in London" at the time and lost(most people prefer AWIL, and it made more money).....but Howling has much more of a legacy because it's spawned a crapload of crappy sequels(I own part 5, which somehow fucked up, despite being a mystery that takes place in an old castle which SHOULD be awesome).

It's been forever since I've seen most of them but......

1) Part 2: Has Christopher Lee in it(known as Saurumon or Count Duku by todays audiences)

2) Part 3: Wierd ass australian werewolf movie that has a "save the werewolves" theme.....wierd.

3) Part 4: Remake of the first one........shit, I dont remember a thing even though I used to own it.

4) Part 5: Already mentioned it.

5) Part 6: Werewolf Vs Vampire in a circus freak troupe! I remember loving this as a kid, but being I had no tastes back then, I dont know how will it would stand.

6) Haven't seen part 7.....but everyone hates it.

lol,you see, the Howling movies were the types of werewolves that weren't shitty CGI, nor were they just dudes in masks. They looked great......although eventually the budgets got thin and sometimes you didnt see them at all(You only see an arm or so in Howling 5).......

Wow, I like to talk alot.........

Anyhoo, it appears my Twilight review is going to the top in terms of hits.....yay!


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Nov 24, 2008)

No Reservations 
7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge- Old French short film(was actually aired on the Twilight Zone, even though it wasn't made for it) about a dude about to be hanged. 9/10.....It's technical brilliance mixed in with touching emotion, and a shocking ending that will stick with me.........forever.

I almost want to review it.

400 Blows- 8/10......touching french film by Francois Truffaut. Loved the score.


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2008)

Casablanca - 8/10 Another one of those good movies but didn't really "wow me" to the point where I'd watch it again.


----------



## laly (Nov 24, 2008)

Paprika  - 10/10

Even though it was kinda confusing at times, this movie was truly amazing. I'm Really glad I bought it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2008)

Pirates of the caribbean: At World's End :9/10


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 24, 2008)

Douceur De Vivre said:


> No Reservations
> 7/10



Did you see the original _Mostly Martha_? IMO the original is much better.


----------



## testxxxx (Nov 24, 2008)

Tropic Thunder 9/10. Funny show its was good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge- Old French short film(was actually aired on the Twilight Zone, even though it wasn't made for it) about a dude about to be hanged. 9/10.....It's technical brilliance mixed in with touching emotion, and a shocking ending that will stick with me.........forever.
> 
> I almost want to review it.
> 
> 400 Blows- 8/10......touching french film by Francois Truffaut. Loved the score.



Flip those scores around buddy.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Half of Let the Right One In 9/10

I still need to watch the other half, so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2008)

It's not really a movie but...

*Dragon Ball: Yo! Son Goku and His Friends Return!!* 10/10

It felt great to watch a new Dragon Ball story again. It was hillarious and it was great to see everyone again even if half the cast didn't talk. The reanimated ChaLa Head ChaLa was definatly one of the highlights, and Goku's and Vegeta's rivalry was more of a rivalry than it ever was before.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 25, 2008)

Jingle All the Way - 8.5/10 

Funny stuff....


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

_Something the Lord Made_ - 9/10.  

Great performances by Rickman and Mos Def, even if Rickman's accent shines through a bit here and there.  Overall a good movie, though, and watching the story of the surgery that saved my life was interesting, even though mine was a little different thanks to advances in the field.  That one pastor could go fuck himself, though, telling the mother to pretty much let her baby die.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 25, 2008)

Tekkon Kinkreet - 9/10

Superflat awesomeness, un!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Flip those scores around buddy.



Hugs?

lol, I can't believe someone has actually seen either of those.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

400 Blows is straight up amazing, A++ stuff...the sequels not so much. Didn't really care for Occurrence, but it could've been because I got a a headache because of how loud the tv was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Technically I'd say "400 Blows" is better, but we watched it in cinema class and it spread for over 3 days, which I think takes away from the impact. We watched Occurance in one. Short films are awesome in that way. 

I saw the ending coming, it was just well done. 

Probably like Rashomon, Once Upon a time in America, Good Bad and the Ugly and Harakiri.....my opinion of it will go up the more I think about it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw twilight and I have to give it 6 and a half out of 19


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Let the Right One In 9/10

An interesting horror film about a bullied human boy finding a friendship (and love) with a vampire girl/boy/it. Leagues better than Twishit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2008)

Watched Entrapment since I'm always fond of Sean Connery. It was a fairly entertaining movie, some things that didn't make sense or just vaguely addressed but it was fun to watch. I liked watching the two main characters interacting. The way the ending matches up with the beginning with his line about not being late was nice and I like how they ended up. Giving it an 8/10.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 25, 2008)

Star Wars ep III   100000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Nov 25, 2008)

Soul Brothers. 9/10
I guess the movie did live up to it's reputation
since Bernie Mac died.​


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2008)

Grindhouse: Death Proof

boring, in a word. 5/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Nov 26, 2008)

The Fast and the Furious 9/10
2 Fast 2 Furious 7/10
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift 9/10

I can't wait for Fast & Furious with the old cast from Part 1.


----------



## S (Nov 26, 2008)

Street Kings with Keanu Reeves very good action movie 8/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Star Wars ep III   100000000000000000000000/10


_Aren't chu funny._
*
Twilight*

Instead of posting a little review like I do for most movies I haven't posted about before, I'm just gonna show you a picture of me during the viewing.

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Rating:F*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 26, 2008)

Just finished Shrek. :3 Never seen it all the way through before, most I saw was a couple minutes. Anyway, it was a fun watch, I like the incorporation of different fairytales and how all the characters acted with each other. Good humor and appealing designs, giving it a 10/10. ;3


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't bother watching the sequels.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 26, 2008)

I know this is a thread about movies but..

The Shield

10/10

Show ended yesterday. One of the greatest shows on television. Final episode was so damn depressing. But I don't want to spoil anything for any future watchers that are in this thread.

Amazing, amazing show. Better than any show on television right now. TV took a big hit last night. Without The Wire and The Shield I am gonna be craving for a new TV show that is gonna be hailed as one of the greatest.

Sadly no show on television right now is gonna satisfy that craving. Hopefully something will come along.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

I actually prefer Shrek 2 over Shrek 1. Shrek 3 disapointed me though.

Hey Vono, have you seen...

-The Third Man
- Citizen Kane
-Bicycle Thief

If so what is your opinion on them?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey Vono, have you seen...
> 
> -The Third Man
> - Citizen Kane
> ...



Third Man, love it. Pretty high up there on my nonexistent list of favorite movies.

Citizen Kane, been a while since I watched, back when I had shit taste(13 y.o., still thought Family Guy was funny for example). It's on my list.

Bicycle Thief, I'm sorry to say I have not seen. Please don't think less of me.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 26, 2008)

*Panic Room*_ - 3/5, I liked it._
This movie was really good all the way through and it really held my interest. Then the end fucking sucked.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 26, 2008)

The quick and the dead. Not a great movie, but at least it was entertaining. It had some interesting action going on in the duels, and the movie kinda reminded me of Once upon a time in the west. 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

Sakiyuki Western Django: Been looking forward to Takashi Miike's(One of my favorite directors) newest movie......which is a remake of both Yojimbo and Fistful of Dollars(plenty of references to both movies, as well as "Django" apparently). Anyway, it feels like Quentin Tarantino extensively inspired(maybe even unofficially directed) this, making it a love letter to Sergio Leone.

Oddly, it doesn't really work. It's okay, but the Japanese actors speaking english just felt phoney(Miike had a similar problem with "Imprint), and the dialogue is overlong and bad. Also, Tarantino can't act. Worst opening sequence in a movie......EVER. Seriously, what was with the fake looking background?

Still, it has lots of action of funny moments(Tarantino's character confesses to being an anime otaku at heart.....after it's revealed who his son is. lol......).......6/10.......Disapointing for Takashi Miike, but after watching "Visitor Q", it almost feels like a masterpiece.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellboy 2: The Golden Army 9/10.  It was interesting contrast to the more realistic movies Marvel and DC have been pumping out lately.


----------



## Ral (Nov 26, 2008)

Wanted 10/10.

I loved the movie so much even if its based on the comic. Its full of action and total epicness!


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 26, 2008)

Ral said:


> Wanted 10/10.
> 
> I loved the movie so much even if its based on the comic. Its full of action and total epicness!


The comic isn't even that good to begin with.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 26, 2008)

Bolt - 8/10

Very sweet movie.  Love the hamster.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually prefer Shrek 2 over Shrek 1. Shrek 3 disapointed me though.
> 
> Hey Vono, have you seen...
> 
> ...



Shrek 3 sucked cock .

Jurassic Park - 8 / 10


----------



## Chee (Nov 26, 2008)

I wanna see Bolt, that hamster is adorable. 

But, I'm saving up money for Benjamin Button instead.


----------



## CalRahhh (Nov 27, 2008)

American Psycho

9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> But, I'm saving up money for Benjamin Button instead.


I keep forgetting about that movie.

I wanna see Milk, fucking cineplexes by me suck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2008)

Psh, none of those movies have anything on.............TRANSPORTER 3!

*On one hand, it's sarcasm. On the other, I actually intend to see it over those*


----------



## Koi (Nov 27, 2008)

*Australia -* 
Uhm.. honestly, I'm not quite sure how to rate this movie.  It's absolutely epic in scale, taking advantage of the "million acres" to their fullest.  It truly is a beautiful country, and the aerial shots were stunning.  Visually, an awesome movie, even if there is the odd bluescreening here and there.

As far as content, it's kind of a hard movie to define with one genre.  Even my guy's mom, on the way out of the theater, went, "..So.. what type of movie was that..?"  And she's right.  I think it's a drama first and foremost, but it has little comedic quips here and there, and a style all its own, especially in the beginning.  It takes getting used to.  

The flow was kind of odd, too.  Very, very uneven.  The first.. third moved extremely (sometimes _excruciatingly_) slowly, but I can't say I was disinterested.  The second part was quicker but kind of boring, and the third had a ton of action in it, which was appreciated.  Although, at nearly three long hours, there were at least two times where I was like, '..Yeah, they could end it here, I guess.'

Performances were good all-around, and Hugh Jackman is IMPOSSIBLY FUCKING HOT.  Like, holy shit.  (At one point I turned to my guy and said, "I know you're straight, but if you say you _wouldn't_ hit that, then you're a fucking liar."  Seriously, this dude is manlier than Brad Pitt in Fight Club.)  I love Nicole Kidman (she has no hips though!  and i never noticed it until now!  she's a beanpole!) and watching her character become liberated and grow was interesting, especially with her taking to Nulla-- who gave a fantastic performance.  I'm hoping we see more of that kid, honestly.

While Australia sort of tumbles over itself here and there, it's not a _bad_ movie.  It's not amazing, either.  It's _good._ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And honestly, the Fletcher killing Sir Ashley was a big "_Ooh.._" moment to me.  Made a shitload of sense, but for some reason I ignored the circumstances, and found myself hating King George for about an hour.  Turns out he's fucking awesome, though.  fuck yeah, King George.  I love esoteric old dudes.




Overall I guess I'll give it.. a 7/10.  That seems about right.


----------



## Even (Nov 27, 2008)

24: Redemption - 8/10


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 27, 2008)

From dusk till dawn - *7,1* / 10

Classic.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2008)

*Borat*
10/10

I watched with a friend last night. It wasn't my first time seeing it, but my friend hadn't seen it before so.. Watching it with someone who was seeing it for the first time was really enjoyable.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 27, 2008)

the real adventures of johnny quest 10/10


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 27, 2008)

Twilight

7/10


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I keep forgetting about that movie.
> 
> I wanna see Milk, fucking cineplexes by me suck.



Me too, nothing around me shows limited release movies. Sucks ass.



Koi said:


> *Australia -*
> Uhm.. honestly, I'm not quite sure how to rate this movie.  It's absolutely epic in scale, taking advantage of the "million acres" to their fullest.  It truly is a beautiful country, and the aerial shots were stunning.  Visually, an awesome movie, even if there is the odd bluescreening here and there.
> 
> As far as content, it's kind of a hard movie to define with one genre.  Even my guy's mom, on the way out of the theater, went, "..So.. what type of movie was that..?"  And she's right.  I think it's a drama first and foremost, but it has little comedic quips here and there, and a style all its own, especially in the beginning.  It takes getting used to.
> ...



Baz Luhrmann for you. Frankly, I despise that director, I hate all of his movies with a passion.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 27, 2008)

Twilight: -2/10


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 27, 2008)

Just Friends

7/10


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2008)

Notorious. 8/10. Hithcock is good at what he does. Not quite as good as some of the others, but I enjoyed the chemistry between Ingrid and Cary. I thought the plot wasn't bad and the acting was quite superb.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 27, 2008)

Spider Man 

8/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 27, 2008)

Madagascar 2 - 8/10

Funnier than the first.  The penguins rule as usual.  And my favorite part was when the old lady beat the crap out of Alex.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Me too, nothing around me shows limited release movies. Sucks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Luhrmann for you. Frankly, I despise that director, I hate all of his movies with a passion.



What has he done again? I dont remember.

Lord the Rings: The Fellowship- 8/10....my personal favorite of the trilogy, gets to me every time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 27, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> What has he done again? I dont remember.



Moulin Rouge, and that shitty modern day Romeo and Juliet movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2008)

Been watching movies on good ol' movies on videos. First watched _The Tuxedo_, one of Jackie Chan's usual films. Fun to watch and not much more, so giving it a 7.5 as it was entertaining. After that was_ Catch Me If You Can_ which was a good watch. It was a joy watching the frantic way Abagnale acted and how it all lead to something which just plain felt good to watch. 9.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh Yeah, I hated that Romeo and Juliet movie......whats the point of putting it in a modern setting if they are going to keep that old style dialogue? At least Claire Danes, who I believe was Juliet, is pretty hot.......


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 28, 2008)

*Twilight 9/10*
Seriously. It's not as bad as I'd feared. It's actually pretty good, and that from a person like me, that's never satisfied with _anything_, is a highly positive comment. First of all: I _loved_ the Music to death. The background music throughout the dance for example was _amazing_. I was kind of disappointed that there was no Paramore anywhere, though. I don't remember hearing the promised Muse-Song either. Where did those songs go? The actors did a good job, I guess, even though I _really_ laughed my ass off during the ballet studio-scene: Kristen Stewart bitten reminded me of the "Exorcism of Emily Rose" XDDD
She looked as if she had an epileptic seizure XDD Her cries and screams were terrifying, as for I must say, they sounded terrible and hurt my ears in a major way, but I guess that's how it's supposed to be. Another funny thing in the ballet studio were Jasper, Emmet and Alice jumping 'round and 'round the fire they made out of James' flesh and the floor XDD _SO_ hilarious! I saw this in the trailer and was like: "_WtF_ are those douches _doing_?" Alice was _sooo_ adorable! Now I see how Bella thought Alice looked fragile and little, her voice was that of an angelic child XD It was just_ sooo_ cute ^3^
Too bad only they left out a few of, nah, all of the funny moments and jokes, it'd have been _so_ much better. Without them, it was just an endless number of video clips attached to each other. But good. Rob's really hot, btw XD
The kissing-scene in Bella's Bedroom was my favourite (of course) though. I've watched it 14 times now, and I'm nowhere near finished. Got a little dirty up there (lol), I totally thought they were going to jump each other. Rob _so_ pulled Kristen's shirt, I totally saw it, pervert > 
Really good. I don't have much to complain about, but I must admit that I skipped a few parts, as for James killing somebody and stuff. Yeah, that was kinda boring, but I tend to skip scenes in movies all the time, so I guess it's not really a big deal.
All in all: Very good movie, comes close to the book. I even thought a few times that I liked the movie more than the book, but I'm not quite sure. The pictures were great, maybe a little short, but they had to cut 300 pages into one and a half hour, so that's reasonable. The music, as mentioned before, amazing, the actors perfectly decent (especially Eric and Mike cracked me up XD)...It was _so_...*Twilight* 

NOTE FOR HATERS: Yeah, I know. Twilight may not be the deepest Book/Movie, but it isn't meant for Teenagers/Young Adults above the age of 15 or 16 and most certainly it's rather made for girls than boys. I personally enjoyed it very much, and just because you dislike the fandom, it doesn't mean that you have to hate on every individuum.
Make Love not War, as I say.


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh Yeah, I hated that Romeo and Juliet movie......whats the point of putting it in a modern setting if they are going to keep that old style dialogue? At least Claire Danes, who I believe was Juliet, is pretty hot.......



I didn't like Moulin Rouge becuase I didn't know what the hell was going on. One moment she's up there swinging around or something and she falls...or something. And then they are doing the can can or something. Or something. 

RJ I hated for the reason you stated. But its also tainted by Baz's awful rainbow colors and dumb/wacky ass characters. I mean, what the hell was up with the black guy?


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw a bit of the godfather yesterday, the part when they are in sicily and AL Pacino's characters gets married.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh Yeah, I hated that Romeo and Juliet movie......whats the point of putting it in a modern setting if they are going to keep that old style dialogue? At least Claire Danes, who I believe was Juliet, is pretty hot.......



True, true. Most of the time, I had no idea what they were talking 'bout, even though I'm a huge Shakespeare-Fan  The contrast they set was just way to much. Yeah, Claire Danes was hot, but Leo DiCaprio _died_ for me in that movie. Ever noticed he's a crying sissy? Geeeeez


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 28, 2008)

Australia, i gave it a 3 of of 5. Seriously, the beginning of the movie is corny and terrible acting from nicole kidman. But if you can ignore the first 30 mins of the film, than its actually not that bad. Just very long.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Yeah, that was kinda boring, but I tend to skip scenes in movies all the time, so I guess it's not really a big deal.



Bad bad bad!

You never skip scenes on the first viewing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont skip scenes in any viewing.........Why would anyone watch a boring movie twice?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 28, 2008)

The Graduate
7/10, I don't see the big deal really. The plot was Ok but it was hard to really believe.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bad bad bad!
> 
> You never skip scenes on the first viewing.



Just short parts of maybe 1 minute. I only skip parts I know XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2008)

Which Graduate? The 1967 one? I start watching that in Cinema class next week......


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 28, 2008)

High School Musical 3 

*7/10*

I thought the musical selection was alright, and the acting and overall movie was okay but personally I felt the movie was much too predictable and way overdone. When I was sitting there watching it I could tell by certain ques or actions when there was going to be a song and I could easily see what was coming next and how it would end. Also, I think that, even though the movie was large and grand with all it's amazing dresses and clothing and all it's props, I think it was a little over done and alot of it seemed over played, over dramatized and over tried. Other than that it was pretty good, like any other High School Musical Movie is.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 28, 2008)

mean girls - 5/10

i've owned this movie since it first came out. the jokes used to be funnier, and now that i'm older, i can laugh at the jokes a bit more.

but still, it's one of those movies that you can only see a few times before it dies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Which Graduate? The 1967 one? I start watching that in Cinema class next week......



Are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Are you trying to seduce me?



Would you like me to seduce you? 

The Blair Thumb- 8/10....best exchange ever= "We have to get back to the tent!" "Oh yeah, the tent is safe! Nothing can penetrate the NYLON."

Thumbtanic- 6/10....some funny moments I guess......

I have such low tastes in comedy.......


----------



## redlei (Nov 28, 2008)

Twilight...
6/10... nothing special about it unless you like sparkly things.. overly-hyped and at times it felt like I'm watching a live action movie of a horribly written vampire, highschool-themed fanfiction.


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2008)

Scarface 10/10

Sorta slow in the beginning but at the climax and the end, it was exciting.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 28, 2008)

quantum of solace 9/10


----------



## ez (Nov 28, 2008)

pineapple express 6.5/10

it had its funny moments but overall it seemed like it was trying too hard and i came to realize i really don't care for stoner films.


----------



## SP (Nov 28, 2008)

Fight Club - 10/10.

I finally watched it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#107 said:


> Fight Club - 10/10.
> 
> I finally watched it.



About time. 

Awesome movie.


----------



## Koi (Nov 29, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> mean girls - 5/10
> 
> i've owned this movie since it first came out. the jokes used to be funnier, and now that i'm older, i can laugh at the jokes a bit more.
> 
> but still, it's one of those movies that you can only see a few times before it dies.



 Mean Girls is one of my guilty pleasure movies. xD  Especially seeing Tina Fey, JANITOR, and Tim Meadows all in one movie.  Kickass.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 29, 2008)

The Incredibles- 8.5/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

Koi said:


> Mean Girls is one of my guilty pleasure movies. xD  Especially seeing Tina Fey, JANITOR, and Tim Meadows all in one movie.  Kickass.



JANITOR IS WIN 
janice kicks ass, though. 

i forgot to post this on the 21st. 8D;;:

TWILIGHT - 5/10.

okay, i admit to being a twilight fan. there were SO many LITTLE things that bothered me, like skipping alice's past and biting bella on the fucking ARM and not her HAND. that actually impacts the friggin' story, believe it or not. though i did get to see a vampire sparkle, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Even (Nov 29, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma - 8/10

nice western  Didn't like the ending though...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

Sunshine- Me thinks Danny Boyle is probably one of the best visual directors of today. Sure, it reminded me alot of other sci-fi films, and the characters were pretty dull....but the Boyle saved the day.

8/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 29, 2008)

Bolt - 7.5/10 This one was really cute! but i hate miley cryes voice .___.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 29, 2008)

Role Models- i'll give it a 7/10 good comedy with Seann William Scott pretty funny


----------



## Honzou (Nov 29, 2008)

Step Brothers 7/10
It was good but Talladega Nights was better imo


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

Quartermass and the Pit- 7.5/10........talky, but the finale was awesome.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 29, 2008)

Insomnia (1998) - 8/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

hancock - 8/10.

didn't like the ending.  other than that, great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Bolt - 7.5/10 This one was really cute! but i hate miley cryes voice .___.



I noticed that none of the commercials featured her assault on eardrums.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 29, 2008)

Get Smart-10/10
The Deleted Scenes Version Is Fucking Hilarious

"He Called Her A Bitchface"


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Nov 29, 2008)

4 christmases: 6/10

it was pretty funny but there were some boring parts (or just weird)...but it was good


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

tropic thunder - 7/10

couldn't hold my attention a couple times (i.e. twice in the whole movie), but in the end, it was freaking HILARIOUS.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

New Tale of Zatoichi- 7.5/10......not much action, but it does work as a good drama.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 30, 2008)

Australia- 7/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Jackie Chan's Project A: 9/10. it was a really good older Jacki Chan movie, and the whole thing about pirates was very nice. The ending when the Pirate Leader was defeated was just made me LOL, and it was overall a really good movie. O, and it had Sammo Hung.

Project A 2: 7/10. A pretty good movie, but not as good as the first. Not as much actual pirate action so not as exciting. This movie lacked Sammo Hung, who probably could have made it a 7.5 or even an 8.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2008)

Zack and Miri 7/10

Lots of funny parts and quite touching but lacked depth, but that never was Seth Rogens strong point (apart from Knocked up).


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2008)

Happily N'Ever After. 0/10

I woke up around 3AM and this movie was on, so, to pass the time I watched this piece of shit. Animation sucked, jokes sucked, characters sucked, movie sucked.

I want my hour and thirty minutes of possible sleep back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2008)

Transporter 3: 6/10.......decent action, but ugh....I wanted to kill the love interest. Review will be up later today.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 30, 2008)

Die welle 5'5/10

German movie based on an actual experiment that happened in USA in the 60's where a recreation of a fascist community grew too much and started to be dangerous and uncontrollable. The idea is good, the actors are nice and its entertaining to watch but theres too much stereotypes and everything seems to happen too fast to have the necessary credibility.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 30, 2008)

Twilight - 2/10

Horrible idea with just as horrible acting.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 30, 2008)

The Departed - chocked full of holiday cheer.  Almost everyone dies and that's alright... great flick.  Still surprised by DiCaprio. 10/10


----------



## eDyH (Dec 1, 2008)

Let the Right One In - 12/10

Like, woah.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 1, 2008)

Black & White 

2/10 

Not interesting at all. There were a lot of recognizable people in it like Method Man, Ben Stiller, Robert Downy Jr. and Mike Tyson(Who gave a breath taking performance and had an awesome fight scene!)....and the main hobbit from Lord of the Rings. And although Downy made me laugh like every time he was on screen this movie was pure putrid popicock. Do yourself a favor, if you are ever tempted to watch this film don't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

Red Lion- A surprisingly heart warming, tear jerker samurai-drama starring the great Toshiro Mifune. 8/10


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 1, 2008)

Twilight - 4/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2008)

eDyH said:


> Let the Right One In - 12/10
> 
> Like, woah.



I love how it respects vampire lore...instead of some other vampire film that was also released last month. Looking at you Twilight!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 1, 2008)

Role Models - 7/10

Great moments throughout, but not worthy to add to my DVD collection.

Not trying to sound like a dick.  I'm saying, in terms of longevity, I don't see it lasting as a comedy film.  Why keep something around that I won't laugh at multiple times?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2008)

Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa 6/10

As the first one its nice, midly entertaining, fast paced and easy to see but its also clearly in an inferior league that other animation movies like WALL E or Kung Fu Panda, to put just this year's examples. Kids might enjoy it on a higher level probably...


----------



## Garfield (Dec 1, 2008)

Tomie Rebirth (2001)
Awesome dark Japanese. movies. Gotta love these, there's no happy moment even once. Very expertly done imo.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 1, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda 10/10

The animation is great, the humor is great, the plot couldn't be more awesome, it also was the best comedy I've seen lately.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 1, 2008)

Australia-7/10.
Is it sappy? Yes. Is it romantic? Yes. Is it Gone with the Wind with an austrailian accent? Yes. Is it good? I think it's worth a rent.

I think this movie lost points for being unfocused, but those god like sweeps and seeing all those cattle run like hell gave me a lot of eye candy.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2008)

Body of Lies 
8/10

This movie is truly quality, it provides a different perspective of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan that is very much unlike that of the general American opinions towards these wars. The ending is very realistic, it doesn't end with explosions or with the main character saving some girl, and I think that's part of the reason why a lot of people didn't like this movie. Hell, I think the reason why people saw it to begin with was because there were explosions in the commercial.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 1, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Kung Fu Panda 10/10
> 
> The animation is great, the humor is great, the plot couldn't be more awesome, it also was the best comedy I've seen lately.


And you didn't even mention Jack Black


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 2, 2008)

Minority Report- 9/10.


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 2, 2008)

Ozone (1993) - 3.5/10


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 2, 2008)

Hot Fuzz 8/10

Probably the best movie experience I've had since the dark knight.  The story wasn't original or exceptional but it held my interest the whole time.  Despite parodying other action movies, the action was great, crashes look real, gun fights were stylish and ridiculous, and there were even car chases.  The comedy is the best part though, every other line was gold.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 2, 2008)

sex drive-9/10 real good movie you will like if you liked the american pie seris of films if not its not for you


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

The last film i saw was The Exorcist. I rate it a 4/5. Was pretty scary but not that good a film. I also watched a film called Teeth that i won't go into detail on cause its rude and disgusting. Search for Teeth in Google if you want to know about it. I rate that a 4/5 also.


----------



## ez (Dec 2, 2008)

Transporter 3

6.5/10 

Pretty much a typical action movie with some nicely done stunts and fight scenes. I think it also made me laugh for the wrong reasons.


----------



## eDyH (Dec 2, 2008)

The City of Lost Children - 9/10

Ron Perlman and a talking brain in a tank.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 2, 2008)

Kidulthood - 8/10

Very good story and very entertaining throughout.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2008)

*The Muppet Christmas Carol* 10/10

A fantastic adaptation of the famous novel and one of my favourite Christmas films. I think it actually gets better each year I watch it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 3, 2008)

Vertigo

3/10

A confusing movie that shoves the plot and minor characters away for undeveloped romance. Alfred Hitchcock probably made it confusing on purpose hence the name "Vertigo" but come on! Memento was sucessful at making a confusing movie but still understandable, Vertigo wasn't.

Suspenseful and pure Hitchcock meaning it was pretty much talking until the very end. Was creepy at times, or the woman was just so damn stupid she couldn't leave the guy (but oh! I've only known you for like two days, you stalk me, and we kissed like a billion times over the course of two hours! I love you!).  I'll stick with Rear Window and Birds, I didn't like Vertigo at all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 3, 2008)

*Fargo-A+*

I lent it to a girl today(Chee knows who I'm talking about), and she asked me, "Someone dies in this movie?"


----------



## Chee (Dec 3, 2008)

You lent the cocktease Fargo? Did she like?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 3, 2008)

Doubt she's watched it yet.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 3, 2008)

tropic thunder- 9/10
i love this movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Vertigo
> 
> 3/10
> 
> ...



How was it confusing? Also, might not be what you're refering to but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't she faking the romance? 


. I respect Vertigo for a few reasons.

1) It did some new and unique camera stuff that wasnt available at the time.
2) The final shot owned.
3) I like the colors....technicolor or whatever ruled.
4) Good acting.

I think I rated it a 3/4 Stars, but its far from my favorite Hitchcock films.

In fact, Im tempted to call it my least favorite that I've seen(Birds, Wrong Man, I Confess, Rear Window, Torn Curtain and Psycho are all better, imo). But my main issue with the movie was that I felt it could be shorter.....alot shorter. 

Anyway, just watched Rogue. 8/10.....Quite scary for a crocodile flick. It has officially washed the taste of Lake Placid 2 out of my mouth.

Oddly, they release Primevil in theaters but not this.....it had a bigger budget(I think), but wasn't as good as this.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2008)

*Love Actually* 6/10

When In first saw this when the DVD was new I didn't like it but rewatching it I thought it was actually quite good. I guess it's because I actually understood what was going on more now and am watching it at the right time of year.

I seem to be the only one watching Christmas films in this thread right now.


----------



## Chee (Dec 3, 2008)

It was confusing because it was all over the place. She fakes her death, and then the main character goes into a trial that seemed kind of random and then he was in a hospital and that was kind of random. Then that painter character seemed like she was going to be important later on but she never appeared again (seriously, what was the point of her?). And then he finds her again and then there is a twist and then he takes her up the tower and she kills herself. 

I don't know why she would fake being in love with him seemed like they were "in tru lub" to me, they kissed like 10 times in that movie and the romance seemed way to rushed or something. Then he started going all psycho, and I know woman back in the day were still kind of "feminine" but jeez, leave the guy. "Would you love me if I changed?" I wanted to facepalm myself from her stupidness.

I do respect the technical aspects of the film, I thought the changing colors and the floating head was very unique for that kind of film. But the screenplay was nothing special.

My Hitchcock fave is Life Boat. Rear Window is second. Then The Birds. I need to see more of his films of course.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2008)

Its been awhile since I've seen it and I dont remember the hospital bit. The trial part was focusing on if he was responcible for the death or not. The painter chick was his assistant, right? Yeah, I dont remember the point of her.   

In Hitchcock's movies, the characters aren't always great people. Even though she probably did fall for him in some way, she prefered the money. 

Thing about it, the chick in Psycho stole 40k(I wont even use Norman Bates as an example here, lol). The main dude in rear window was a peeping tom. The main gal in I Confess cheated on her husband and the main dude was allowing a murderer to go free due to his faith. 

Of course, they aren't always like that, but obviously in Vertigo they weren't meant to be very good people, which is why "the end" happened. 

Mongol- 5.5/10....technically well made.......but boring. I love Tadobano Asano(sp?), but he just didnt feel right for the part.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 4, 2008)

Dead man's shoes;

8/10 - Very moving, great story and incredible acting.


----------



## murasex (Dec 4, 2008)

The Prince & Me III

----

6/10; The guy wasn't attractive and the 'Queen' looked like a whore who was originally a porn star. The story wasn't all that great either and some of the quality of the frames were ew.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 4, 2008)

Slap Shot 3

8.5/10; Hanson Brothers are back, the 3rd movie has reduced the rating from (PG-14/18 to now PG), the movie does not use the F's and the Sh's, well you know what I mean. They have young hockey players in the movie including the Hanson Brothers offsprings named after hockey legends, Gordi (after Gordie Howe), Dit (after Dit Clapper) and Toe (after Toe Blake), funny storylines, bit of same routine from Hanson Brothers and the biggest surprise cameo apprearences by Doug Gilmour and Mark Messier.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

Underworld 1.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Twilight. It was an okay movie...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 4, 2008)

The Transporter 7-10

Four Brothers 8-10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2008)

Theaters:

*Four Christmases - 7.5/10*.

This film got mediocre reviews.  But I think it was a decent film.  Vince Vaughn's antics always make me laugh and I thought the scene at the church was hysterical.

DVD:

*Pulse - 6.5/10*.

I'm talking about the American remake.  It was nothing special.  The whole concept of the movie was ridiculous and the effects were nothing special.

I gave it a couple of extra points because of Kristen Bell.  She was good like usual.  She can't be expected to overcome this sort of script though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 4, 2008)

Rummaged through the library's videos again. Checked out and watched: The Three Musketeers (7/10), Memento (9/10), and Man on a Train (8.5/10). First was possibly entertaining but too neat, second was a mindfuck of the best kind that makes you feel as confused as the lost protagonist yet at the same time makes beautiful sense, and the last was an entertaining look at how these two two people who are so different can come together and obtain something like friendship.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 4, 2008)

i raided hollywood video. 

*funny games - 7/10*
maybe i expected a bit much out of this movie after seeing the preview. it wasn't nearly as good as i thought, but pretty good for an independent movie.

*stepbrothers - 8/10*
pretty funny. there's not a lot of movies i like these days, and i don't think i'm going to pick it up, but it had some good humor.

*wanted - 10/10*
one line: 
"what the fuck have _you_ done with your life lately?


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 4, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Rummaged through the library's videos again. Checked out and watched: *The Three Musketeers* (7/10), Memento (9/10), and Man on a Train (8.5/10). First was possibly entertaining but too neat, second was a mindfuck of the best kind that makes you feel as confused as the lost protagonist yet at the same time makes beautiful sense, and the last was an entertaining look at how these two two people who are so different can come together and obtain something like friendship.



The 90's version or the 70's version? I saw the one from the 70's and for whatever reason it seemed much better.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 5, 2008)

*House of Wax - *_3/5, I liked it.
_Seeing a spike through Paris Hilton's head made this movie worth watching. Other than that it was just okay. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## isanon (Dec 5, 2008)

resident evel degeneration 7/10 

no alice = sad isanon 

new chick = sad isanon 

otherwise it was awesome


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2008)

Michael Clayton

9/10

A little slow to start but amazing during the last half.  George Clooney at his best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2008)

lol, I hear Pulse 2 and Pulse 3 came out........Im actually tempted to watch it.


----------



## ez (Dec 5, 2008)

My Name Is Bruce - 8/10

well done self-parodying comedy. somehow they did it just right with all the cliche parts and the bad acting. actors played their roles rather nicely.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom- 3/4

Punisher: Warzone- either a 2.5/4 or a 3/4......It was ultimately what the first movie should've been, but it had some moments of terrible acting and gaping plot holes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2008)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? - 10/10. Saw it for the first time earlier today and now I'm watching it again because I like it that much. The music is amazing and I love the silly things they get involved in.


Italics said:


> The 90's version or the 70's version? I saw the one from the 70's and for whatever reason it seemed much better.


The one from 1993, I'm not really surprised that any older version would be better since the one I watched was pretty light fair.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 5, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> *O Brother, Where Art Thou?* - 10/10. Saw it for the first time earlier today and now I'm watching it again because I like it that much. The music is amazing and I love the silly things they get involved in.
> 
> Hehehe - "we're in a tight spot!"
> 
> The one from 1993, I'm not really surprised that any older version would be better since the one I watched was pretty light fair.



Yes well I guess I should qualify this.  I should have said, after watching both, I remember the 70's version in a more favorable way.  I should watch it again before opening my mouth.  After all, I watched this many many moons ago - it might just be the 70's version of Constance de Bonacieux standing proud in my memory or something stupid like that.


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 6, 2008)

Rio Bravo (old western) 7/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2008)

Ella Enchanted. 0.5/10

A crappy medieval fantasy that tried to hard to be modern when it was just plain stupid looking. I can't believe that no one else figured out that Ella had to do everything that she was told to do except the dumb step sister.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 6, 2008)

*Home Alone 4-F*

Yep, there was a fourth. Apparently, Kevin is like Benjamin Button and gets younger as time passes, and Marv had some plastic surgery so he could look like Frenchie Stuart...why? I don't know.

It's the same damn formula...but the actor who played Kevin is a annoying little shit...so, I'm guessing you already know. Fuck this movie, it's just...gahh


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 6, 2008)

*Twilight* - 0.1/10

Twilight fans say what you want, I thought it was terrible. I didn't read the book, and after the movie I'm not going near it. I can't see what anybody would find appealing about Edward, the guy looks ridiculous and acts like a combination of semi-psycho stalker & emo jackass. If you want a good vampire movie:


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2008)

The Bicycle Thief 9/10

When they start looking for the bicycle its a tad bit slow, but the rest of the movie was good. Sorta like Pursuit of Happyness but has an unhappy ending.

The Third Man 10/10
Better than Casablanca. Loved the tune.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG, Chee is developing taste! Oh wait.......you have a cinema class. I watched BT in my cinema class, but watched third man at home(but watched it because we talked about it in cinema class)

I didnt like the tune......felt out of place.


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> OMG, Chee is developing taste! Oh wait.......you have a cinema class. I watched BT in my cinema class, but watched third man at home(but watched it because we talked about it in cinema class)
> 
> I didnt like the tune......felt out of place.



Nope. 
I rented them on netflix because you suggested them to Vonocourt. 



Anyways: Godfather 10/10
Wouldn't watch it again because it was so long but it was a good movie. I'll be renting the next two though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I hear Pulse 2 and Pulse 3 came out........Im actually tempted to watch it.


Kristen Bell isn't in those sequels...so I will pass.

*Southland Tales*: *3/10*.  Worst movie I have seen in a long time.  Chee would probably like it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> OMG, Chee is developing taste! Oh wait.......you have a cinema class. I watched BT in *my cinema class*, but watched third man at home(but watched it because we talked about it in cinema class)
> 
> I didnt like the tune......felt out of place.



My school doesn't want me to have film class, I asked for it for three years, instead I get TV productions.

I bet I know more than most people in that class. And I'm not one to boast.

*Waiting-F*

A bad comedy that tries to juggle about a dozen characters, not helped by the fact that I can't stand the _*"big name"*_ actors in it. Justin Long, Dane Cook, and Ryan Reynolds...shoot me.

Oh, and you know, it just wasn't funny.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 7, 2008)

Wall-E 10/10. I watched it again


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 7, 2008)

Bam Margera Presents: Where the #$&% Is Santa? ill give it a 7/10

the bad thing is his usually crew isent there there are these new guys that will do anything for bammoney but had some laughs in it


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

Vono: How come they won't let you in? And you probably do, as most younger viewers these days tend to think "Transformers" and "Incredible Hulk" has masterpieces.

Rukia: Yeah, I hated Southland Tales. 3 hrs of tedium. I'm sometimes tempted to see Donnie Darko because I dug the directors visuals, but apparently not tempted enough.

Anyway, my recent one is Laura, a 1940's film noir/mystery. It was awesome. I was actually surprised at who the killer was. In fact, the plot kept surprising me. And Vincent Price is in it too! 8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Vono: How come they won't let you in? And you probably do, as most younger viewers these days tend to think "Transformers" and "Incredible Hulk" has masterpieces.



I don't know, I put it as my most wanted class...no dice. And when I asked to change it, they said unless: I had duplicate classes, would not be able to complete a class, or missing requirements, I would not be able to. Of course the school system sucks so I'm pretty much the only person who was stuck with their original class list. Though, I don't have a 2nd period next semester, maybe I can squirm my way out of getting PE again.

I think they just hate the irish.


----------



## uh huh her (Dec 7, 2008)

*The Descent* 7/10

I saw it again with couple of friends today, got passed slow first half and enjoyed the second one (esp since on of the girls saw it for the first time, on oh my, how did she scream )

then we continued with

*Sin City* 9/10

amazing. but knowing each scene inside out, kinda spoils the fun


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't know, I put it as my most wanted class...no dice. And when I asked to change it, they said unless: I had duplicate classes, would not be able to complete a class, or missing requirements, I would not be able to. Of course the school system sucks so I'm pretty much the only person who was stuck with their original class list. Though, I don't have a 2nd period next semester, maybe I can squirm my way out of getting PE again.
> 
> I think they just hate the irish.



Oh, so you're in High School? 

I remember taking a high school cinema class. I loved it, but it really wasn't that informative. 

Kept just rewatching the scenes over and over again, which I can't do.......watched a few great movies though. I remember "Cool Hand Luke", "Groundhogs Day", "What about Bob?" and "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid".

Oh yeah, "10 things I hate about you" as well.....think that was one the teacher said we can vote on a movie to watch.....


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Southland Tales*: *3/10*.  Worst movie I have seen in a long time.  Chee would probably like it.



Read the description, sounds stupid.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 7, 2008)

Superbad 10/10

awesome movie i didnt think it would be that funny but it was a great film cant ask more then that


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

Southland Tales is a modern day surrealist effort. Maybe I would've appreciated it if it wasn't so long. 



Vonocourt said:


> *Waiting-F*
> 
> A bad comedy that tries to juggle about a dozen characters, not helped by the fact that I can't stand the _*"big name"*_ actors in it. Justin Long, Dane Cook, and Ryan Reynolds...shoot me.
> 
> Oh, and you know, it just wasn't funny.



Imagine Tom Arnold, Pauly Shore and Rob Schneider starring in it instead.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Southland Tales is a modern day surrealist effort. *Maybe I would've appreciated it if it wasn't so long. *



That or the fact that it was a piece of pretentious shit...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

Pretentious can be a good thing if done right. Unfortunately, the "Shit" part is right. It's sort of like "Exorcist 2" in that there is so much story it just goes over everyones head.....boring everybody in the process.

Still, if they cut an hour out of it, I might give it a 2/4 star rating.


----------



## Koi (Dec 7, 2008)

Ratatouille - 10/10.  Never met a Pixar film I didn't like.  And visually, holy shit I wanted to eat fucking everything.


Also PIXAR WHY do you discontinue your "Art of" books?!  I don't want to spend $150 on these things!

Oh, watched Hitchhiker's Guide the other night, too.  I'll give it a 7.5/10.  Fun movie.  I always love Bill Nighy, and Martin Freeman is just kinda endearingly cute.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 7, 2008)

Something of Boris.  It told what it needed to tell, and Bond still has style.  Very much enjoyed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Pretentious can be a good thing if done right.



If it's done right, it's not pretentious.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 8, 2008)

*A beautiful mind: *A wonderful movie. It had an interesting story, the acting was great and I liked the happy end . . .


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 8, 2008)

Battle Royale. 6.5/10

Interesting film, lol, the acting was suspect at times but thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 8, 2008)

Mamma Mia! 8/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 8, 2008)

Mystery of Chessboxing (aka "Ninja Checkmate").

On a scale with other kung-fu films, I have to give this one a 6/10.

Superfluous movements from one of my favorite martial arts actors Mark Long, Ghostface Killer has far too many unnecessary moves. The 3 main characters were incredibly awesome in other films where they have worked together....


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 8, 2008)

Front of the Class: 9/10, a very sweet movie pek


----------



## uh huh her (Dec 8, 2008)

*Western Promises* 8/10

slow paced but not boring and the lead actors (mortensen and watts) were really good


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally finished "The Graduate". 9/10.......funny that back then comedies could also be good films.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 8, 2008)

Twilight 6/10

I had a bad feeling about this one seeing how it sems everybody hates this film but wrong idea. Interesting and well acted, specially Stewart who gives a lot of little details to her character that situates this film on a higher scale than lots of romantic teenager movies, which is the genre of this film. The boyfriend could be any other thing than a vampire and the film would have been the same. It has stereotypes and emo music and a pair of videoclip secuences that stops it to become a truly good film but anyways this is not, by any way, a bad movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast 10/10

Watched this in cinema class because he didn't have any other movies on him at the time. Anyways, my second favorite Disney movie and overall, I loved it...even though it was like my 1,000,000th time watching it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, I watched a short film from the guy who directed "400 Blows"(Traffaut or something). 

The Brats- 7/10.....I liked the ending, but besides the technical brilliance, it kind of annoying me.

Spanish Hokage: You've become a bit soft......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 8, 2008)

^ I dont think so.

I know I rarely give more than 7 or 8 to exceptional films and I usually rate just mediocre films quite low but i didnt find Twilight dissapointing by any means. Tremendously underrated film.

And Im not saying its good, its just a nice teenager film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

I dunno, to me a nice teenager film has to have believable teenagers.....but who am I to question the age group with no taste?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 8, 2008)

*Elf* 6/10

It's better than I thought it would be. Will Ferrell did well in this movie but his best film is still _Stranger Than Fiction_. In short a nice Christmas movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

Stranger than Fiction was a touching drama, but not very funny.......at least it always had the same tone("Click" went from typical Adam Sandler comedy to tear jerking drama)


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *Elf* 6/10
> 
> It's better than I thought it would be. Will Ferrell did well in this movie but his best film is still _Stranger Than Fiction_. In short a nice Christmas movie.



My family and I love that movie. Yea, it has its flaws but Will Ferrell was so funny. 



MartialHorror said:


> Stranger than Fiction was a touching drama, but not very funny.......at least it always had the same tone("Click" went from typical Adam Sandler comedy to tear jerking drama)



Maggie is in that film.  I like that movie too, although I prefer Click over STF.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Resident Evil: Degeneration.

7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Maggie is in that film.  I like that movie too, although I prefer Click over STF.





Bad Chee, bad!


----------



## Koi (Dec 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> My family and I love that movie. Yea, it has its flaws but Will Ferrell was so funny.



What I love about Elf is that Will Ferrell just _fits_ into that role.  He's not in a typical HAY LOOK I'M WILL FERRELL HUR HUR HUR role.  That, and it's a Favreau film. :3  I bring it in to work all the time.  The music is nice, too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

OMFG.

"Tales from the Quadead Zone" is officially the worst movie I've ever seen. I now feel bad for giving the Star Wars Holiday Special and Visitor Q ZERO stars, because this makes them look like "Lawrence of Arabia" and "400 Blows". Ugh, I'm not even sure I can review it because i can't express how bad it is.

So I'll rate it: negative 3/10 for now.......

Curse you Z grade movies!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno, to me a nice teenager film has to have believable teenagers.....but who am I to question the age group with no taste?



Im                        25


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im                        25



I wasn't refering to you. I figured you weren't that young. Either way, I was mostly joking. Everyone has their guilty pleasures.

As I've said before, I like Carnosaur, which is probably worse than Twilight......


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2008)

Pft. I'm gonna rate it even before I watch it:

100000000000000000000000000/10

EPIC DARK KNIGHT IS EPIC. Can't wait to watch it. 



Vonocourt said:


> Bad Chee, bad!





It's like my guilty pleasure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder what Vono's guilty pleasure movie is?

I'm guessing............."Bio-Dome"


----------



## Koi (Dec 9, 2008)

_"Makin' a filter, makin' a filter~..."_

Lol Biodome.  That movie sucks.  But then again, what has Pauly Shore been in that doesn't?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2008)

In fact my truly guilty pleasure is Austin Powers. The spy who shagged me

I know its truly guilty


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2008)

> I wonder what Vono's guilty pleasure movie is?


"Waterboy."

I can't stand Adam Sandler's shtick for the most part.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

"Hell of the Living Dead" and most of Lucio Fulci's (Better) works(Zombie!) are guilty pleasures.

Hell, "Hell of the Living Dead" was an obvious rip off of "Dawn of the Dead", and even stole the score! It's also like 30% stock footage of wild life.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> In fact my truly guilty pleasure is Austin Powers. The spy who shagged me
> 
> I know its truly guilty



Those movies rock.


----------



## ez (Dec 9, 2008)

Felon 7/10

Solid prison flick, seemed pretty realistic and violent. I liked what lead to the imprisonment most.


----------



## Koi (Dec 9, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> In fact my truly guilty pleasure is Austin Powers. The spy who shagged me
> 
> I know its truly guilty


Fuck yes.   I have no guilt in openly admitting that I love those movies. :3

I don't know what mine is/are, though.  Maybe almost anything with Hugh Grant in it, I dunno.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 10, 2008)

Koi said:


> I don't know what mine is/are, though.  Maybe almost anything with Hugh Grant in it, I dunno.


In other words almost every romantic comedy ever made in the UK.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 10, 2008)

*The Clique* - 7/10 it was decent and stayed true to the book, which the movie was based on, though some of the acting & scenes were cringe worthy, overall the movie was cute and enjoyable. !


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 10, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom 7.5/10

Great movie to watch. Seriously in need of more action scenes imo


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 10, 2008)

I also just watched the Forbidden Kingdom...lol. 

I'd give it a 6/10. It was okay. Decent fight scenes. Didn't make me think too much. I enjoyed it. The only thing I didn't didn't like was the stupid thug kid. He was seriously not intimidating and was quite annoying.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

Those thug kids felt lifted from something that came out in the 80's........painfully unrealistic.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

I hate Jackie Chan's hair in that movie. I wanted to see a serious movie with Jet Li and Jackie Chan fighting. Not some comedy/fantasy one. =\


----------



## ez (Dec 10, 2008)

JCVD 8/10

Van Damme was pretty impressive in this one, showed a lot of emotional range. Pretty funny film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 10, 2008)

Bolt 8/10

Splendid. Super fast paced and very funny film with charismatic characters. I saw it in 3-D although in this one it doesnt really make a difference. Best Disney film in years and really worth watching it in cinemas. The animation is something amazing at Pixar and best Dreamworks level.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Predator: FUCKING 10/10. Arnold Shwarzenneger and other guys blowing the shit out of the jungle was awesome. Then of course, the epic predator laugh at the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hate Jackie Chan's hair in that movie. I wanted to see a serious movie with Jet Li and Jackie Chan fighting. Not some comedy/fantasy one. =\



Even though both made their reputations in comedy-kung fu movies?(Jet Li has more serious ones that Jackie does, but even his serious ones tend to shine in their comical moments)

Speaking of Jet Li

Born to Defense- 6.5/10....early Jet Li movie that he directed. The fight scenes are astounding, but the plot is the same thing we've seen countless times, as well as the typical stereotyped americans. Kind of bleak for it's type too.

Oasis of the Zombies: 1.5/10...think "Lawrence of Arabia" meets "Zombie", meets doggy poo. Damn, imagine if "The Third Man" focused on the main dude trying to get to Venice(or whereever), only arriving at the very end. That's basically this....*yawn*.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 11, 2008)

Step Brothers - 6.5/10

Not Will Ferrell's best, but it had its moments.  Like when he played the drums with his ballsack.  That was fucked up shit right there.  His co-star was the same guy he worked with on Talladaga Nights, a far more superior comedy.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 11, 2008)

The Dark Knight, watched it again. 10/10 again. because it's that goddamn good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Just found out while writing my review of Born to Defense that the guy who played the villain(the badass Captain) was beaten to death in 2003. 

The Man Who Knew Too Much(50's version): Hitchcock movie that is well made, but a bit too slow paced and the leads often annoying me. 6.5/10......least favorite Hitchcock movie yet.


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> In other words almost every romantic comedy ever made in the UK.



Lol almost, I guess.  Although I have absolutely no interest in seeing the Bridget Jones movies, seeing as I hate whatshername.  The blonde that constantly looks like she's about to cry.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Those thug kids felt lifted from something that came out in the 80's........painfully unrealistic.



I thought the same when I saw it - thugs from the 80's - rejects from the 'Thriller' video or something.  

Did you at least enjoy the fight between Chan and Li?  I thought they did a pretty good job on the scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, I liked the movie overall......even reviewed it(I'd post the link, but I don't remember....maybe this site)

I loved the fight scene between Li and Chan. I even liked the main dude alright. So while flawed, I enjoyed it. 

I'm still not sure if it was a ripoff, homage or just being lazy.....but they use stock footage(I think) from "Fearless". The cool shot when the main kid goes back in time and walks out of that hut.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotcha - I thought at least you might have liked that scene, but now I see that you liked the entire film.  I've read some of your reviews in the past - I'll be sure to visit again and read some more.  

Great job on that by the way - your dedication is impressive, and I'm sure the exposure will pay huge dividends.  I know you have been taking classes somehow related to cinematic endeavors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup, Intro to Cinema and Screenwriting II. 

I've finished writing my script and as soon as my teacher gets back to me, I think it will be time to try to sell it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yup, Intro to Cinema and Screenwriting II.
> 
> I've finished writing my script and as soon as my teacher gets back to me, I think it will be time to try to sell it.



Are you going into the screenwriting business or filmmaking business?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2008)

Screenwriting for now. But eventually I'd like to direct.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try and enter the 2010 Phoenix film festival. Too late to enter the 2009 one, I still don't have my screenplay done. =\


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 11, 2008)

...Well...my nieces and nephews think I put on the best sock puppet theaters.  I did Aliens with sock puppets - it scared the hell out of them.  

No - that's really cool guys.  You both seem to have a real passion for movies.  Keep going.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 11, 2008)

Watched two films during the past week -
The Emperor and the Assassin: 10/10. Just an amazing historic film, watching how the characters evolved through the course of it. A pretty dark show of what these people had to go through during those times.

Supercop: 7/10. Had to watch something silly after that heavy movie earlier. Usual fun Jackie Chan stuff, mostly watched it to see him in action of course.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 12, 2008)

Transporter 3 - 8/10

Action was top level but some things were a little t far fetched, also wasn't crazy about the falling in love of Frank, it seemed so out of his character but I suppose it was to show another side of him as this may of been the last movie. Either way it all came together in its own way and ended up being very enjoyable.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 12, 2008)

Babel 

8/10


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 12, 2008)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane - 6.5/10


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

*Just like Heaven 10/10*
I really love this movie. I'd love to read the book, but since I've already watched the movie, it might just be spoiled


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

*The Dark Knight* - 10/10

The Best Batman I've ever seen. Heath Ledger really was into his role as The Joker (unfortunately a bit too much that it ended up killing him IMO). It was pretty cool to see the rise of Two-Face, as well as his downfall unfortunately. Christian Bale can play a really great Batman. Overall I was really impressed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

Day the Earth Stood Still- so far, 6.5-7/10. I really didnt see the point of it. The originals entire point was to show the earth...well, standing still, which would have been a ground breaking effect of the time. Not so much now.

Nor is it like "War of the Worlds", which can be remade into a badass horror film. So while it was decent, it was pointless.

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

Twelve O'Clock High - 0/10

Talking. Talking. Talking. And more talking. 

I didn't know who was who, what they were doing and what the whole point was. It's supposed to be tension building, but all it did was make me loose interest. Dr. Strangelove was miles better than that snorefest.


----------



## Riamu (Dec 12, 2008)

Quarantine - 6.5/10

No solid backbone to the story, some jumpy bits but not enough scary moments in. Ending was poor.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 12, 2008)

*horton hears a who -10/10*
call me a lunatic, but i've loved this movie since it was in theatres. i don't like horton, though. the anime part was really retarded. xD but other than that, i love it.

*the dark knight - 10/10*
i have no idea why my grandmother and mother didn't like it. other than batman throwing a dog (ja, i'd freak out over something like that) it was AMAZING.

*fred claus - 5/10*
. . . what?


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

> other than batman throwing a dog (ja, i'd freak out over something like that)



BEST PART EVUR.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

21- That card player movie. 7/10..sort of generic, but more interesting than I expected.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 12, 2008)

...13 Tzameti.  Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

Never even heard about it


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> BEST PART EVUR.



FAIL D:

if it was some dude, it'd be better.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd hate to even have you read about it.  Someone was watching it here while I was studying, so I hadn't heard anything about it either - kinda got sucked in.  For me it was somewhat shocking - but you watch alot of horror so it might seem tame...not that this is considered horror.  It's a foreign flick, you might check rotten tomatoes before you rent or borrow it.  

For what it's worth - Rotten Tomatoes - 84%
I'm thinking 7/10 - interesting concept, found the end somewhat disappointing.


----------



## ez (Dec 13, 2008)

the day the earth stood still ('08 release)

4/10 shitty movie is shitty. terrible script and bad acting by Keanu as expected.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2008)

Day The Earth Stood Still: 5/10.  Nothing memorable.  I should have rented movies last night instead.

The best part of the movie was the Wolverine: Origins trailer.  Very impressive trailer.  Fuck yeah, Deadpool!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2008)

Criminally Insane(AKA Crazy Fat Ethel)- Old School slasher. 5/10....okay for its type I guess.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 13, 2008)

V for Vendetta 8.5/10.  Good as its own movie, but as an adaption of the comic... not so much.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Batman(1989) 
7.4345/10 or(74/100)(stop reading here the rest will be blah blah blah)

I loved this movie as a little snotty nosed kid. Then as a snotty nosed teen. And now as a snotty nose...20 year old. There are a couple confusing things that were said but nothing that really takes away from the plot. And I'm just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not into Kim Basinger. Basigner? Nicholson is cool but not as intimidating as I remember. 

Also one little tiny thing I didn't remember...Batman blew the fuck out of Jokers hideout or chemical plant or whatever. He dropped the fucking A-bomb up in that mother fucker. I mean holy shit. That scene just seemed a little out of place to me. It's scene 23 if you have the DVD...I can't be bothered with looking up the clip or even making one myself.

ANYWAY if you like Batman and haven't seen this go watch it nowzers.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 14, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> V for Vendetta 8.5/10.  Good as its own movie, but as an adaption of the comic... not so much.



comic was better, but i love the movie.


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 14, 2008)

Letters from Iwo Jima - 8.5/10


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 14, 2008)

_Horror Hotel (1960)_ - 5.5/10

This movie's concepts do not date well in the least. However, despite the way in which the film deals with witchcraft and the exaggerated reactions that so often typify old horror, it does a decent job of creating a suspenseful atmosphere. The soundtrack, in particular, nicely accentuates the plot. And, Venetia Stevenson as Nan Barlow is rather delightful. 

I wouldn't recommend a viewing unless you are a fan of horror, in general, or old horror, specifically. As a member of the aforementioned groups, I subjectively enjoyed it more than it probably deserved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy Fat Ethel 2: Sequel to Criminally Insane SUCKS. Yet another 0/10 film.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> FAIL D:
> 
> if it was some dude, it'd be better.



But that would mean that a ton of drooling men was attacking Batsy.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 14, 2008)

Hellboy 8/10.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 14, 2008)

Die Another Day: 6/10

The flick was entertaining but very far fetched for a James Bond movie


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

Seven years in Tibet: 10/10 I had forgotten how good movies could be, my god it just makes me realize how bad every movie nowadays is.


In fact a 10/10 doesn't do it justice as today's system doesn't work for great movies like this.

A 10/10 today does not equal what a 10/10 was back then.




ezxx said:


> the day the earth stood still ('08 release)
> 
> 4/10 shitty movie is shitty. terrible script and bad acting by Keanu as expected.



I quite enjoyed it, it had a great set-up but the ending ruined most of it because it had the "Out of budget, wrap it up" feeling.


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 15, 2008)

Band of Angels - 7.5/10


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2008)

Max Payne - 2/10

Shitty movie.  What the fuck is with the drug induced apocalyptic crap?!  I want my dollar back...


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2008)

*Home Alone* 6/10

Its been a few years since I've seen this one. It is still a great film and I'll be watching the sequel next.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Dec 15, 2008)

Wanted 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

Rob-B-Hood: Newer Jackie Chan movie. It's almost as good as his older stuff, but not quite there. 6.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ernest Goes to Jail - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_This was one of my all time favorite movies as a kid. I haven't seen it since I was 7 or so. I figured it was about time to watch it again. It was just as good and funny now as it was back then.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 15, 2008)

Fred Claus(2007)
3/10

Well...a movie about Santas brother. Not many places you can go with that. Spacey was good in it and the scene he had with Paul Giamatti was really good, considering the shit that it was wrapped in. And they had a lot of 60's cartoon sound effects...for what reason, I don't know as they took away from an already average movie.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Rob-B-Hood: Newer Jackie Chan movie. It's almost as good as his older stuff, but not quite there. 6.5/10



Can't find that movie name on IMDB at all.


----------



## ez (Dec 15, 2008)

Saibogujiman kwenchana 8.5/10 (alt title I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK)

The first half of this movie was absolutely hilarious. One of the most original comedies i've seen. There are so many parts i could reference that got me going, but my favorites have to be the seven sins and the whole furry bit. It's also got a more dramatic/romantic side to it, which was kind of touching given the circumstances. Really well acted too, the actors were very convincing in acting demented. Chan-wook Park is a brilliant director.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

*Frost/Nixon-B*


----------



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 15, 2008)

Ironman 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Can't find that movie name on IMDB at all.



Try Robin-B-Hood.

Still, it should come up. It will probably come up as its original chinese name, with Rob-B-Hood and Robin-B-Hood in italics right under it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk - 3.5 out of 5.

This was my second time seeing it.  I definitely enjoyed it more the first viewing (gave it a 4/5).  It's definitely riding on the coattails of Iron Man.  Marvel Studios released these two movies only a little more than a month apart to get people excited for what's to come (Avengers).

I try my hardest to look at this as a stand-alone movie and not just some same-world spin-off of a film that hasn't even come out yet.  With that said, there just doesn't seem to be enough.  Yes, Ed Norton's amazing.  Liv Tyler is a believable Betty Ross.  And William Hurt does a good disconnected father.  And Tim Roth plays an excellent villain.  Three great/good performances and one decent... not bad.

Special effects were... lacking.  I'm sure they'll pick it up for the next movie and Avengers, but there's really no excuse after seeing Iron Man.

The story was good though.  They used elements from lots of sources, the old television series most of all.  It's hard to ignore Ang Lee's film and how closely it ties in with this one.  Where is Bruce at the end of _Hulk_?  The Amazon rainforest.  And where is Bruce at the beginning of this film?  Brazil.  I think it would be hard to not see that for anyone who has seen both movies.

There was one little moment that bothered me that could've been changed so easily.  In the trailer, there was a moment when the Hulk was rising from the street.  There's a shot of a police officer, a mother, and her child looking at him.  They took this out of the film.  It didn't really register with me until during the final moments of the Hulk/Abomination fight when the police get to the rooftop to see the two brutes.  And amongst the police, the mother and her child are there.  It just bothered me because they could've easily edited in that first scene I had talked about.  It was a 3, maybe 4-second shot.  There were other little moments like that which irked me and knocked this movie down another few notches.

But like I said... good story.  I'm interested in seeing the next one, in which Samuel Sterns will be back as The Leader.  I hope the team learn from their mistakes and don't release this after Iron Man 2.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Found it now, thanks =)


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone can recommend a mindfuck movie like momento.


----------



## Federer (Dec 16, 2008)

The Day the Earth stood still: starring Keanu Reeves, Jennifer Connolly, John Cleese e.o.

It was a lame movie, short, the side-actors were horrible, John Cleese had a shitty role, Jennifer Connolly was only there to look pretty, her son was annoying, there's no connection between Reeves and Connolly. Why on earth does Keanu have so little screen-time, playing an alien with no emotion, is suited for him?

The whole scenario and the sentences are not that good. I consider this movie on the same level as Jumper. If you love that movie, than this movie is also good, so not, it's horrible. I suggest you download this movie instead of wasting your money in the movies. And if you do download it, burn the movie on a RW disc, so you can delete it after you watched the movie. It's not worth to see this movie a second time. 

5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Slam Dunk Ernest - *_3/5, I liked it.
_Not as good as Ernest Goes to Jail, but it was pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2008)

*Delgo*: 9.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2008)

lol, poor Delgo flopped HEAVILY.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Anyone can recommend a mindfuck movie like momento.



Do you mean someone recommend you a movie like Memento? Cause Fight Club and The Machinist are sorta kinda like it.


----------



## SP (Dec 16, 2008)

Leon - 10/10

I like this movie too much.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 16, 2008)

Cleaner - 0/10

One of the worst films I ever seen. A boring plot, a characters that you don't give a darn for.

What it is shocking for me is that epic Samuel L. got paid to be in that crap film!!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2008)

*Home Alone 2: Lost in New York* 6/10

It's just as good as the first one but I found this one to be more hillarious.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 16, 2008)

Appaloosa  7/10

Second movie directed by Ed Harris and another good one. Its great to see that theres people who could bring us a nice ol fashioned western movie. Very well acted, with those kind of dialogues of the best classic movies and a perfectly done pacing. Very recommendable even if you dont like western movies cause the story is great no matter the location.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2008)

*The Day The Earth Stood Still*

3.5/10

I saw the original days prior. And man, im no elitist when it comes to movies but the original is so much better. It's a shame that a movie that was made in 1951 is better written then one in 2008. 

This new remake had no point too it. It didn't tell you how humans are immature, didn't even stress on how 'bad' our species is, it's one of those movies where they try to act smart by not telling you anything but the truth is they just aint giving anything.

This also truly made me realize how many cliches there are in hollywood. Main character doing something bad for no reason (or with out a real motive), typical mean fat lady in charge who has to do what she has to do, the military killing its own people to show how hardcore they are so diseases don't leak. Old guy who knows everything for no reason. etc. It's just one giant cliche.

*Minor spoilers bout the ending*


There was no real solid build up to why Keeanu Reeves saved earth. All of a sudden hes like wow you know, humans get sad so I guess they aren't that bad. I'm surprised they didn't have Klateu tear and go "This human body..is so..strange".

The old asian guy also didn't make sense. "Blow humans up they are terrible, but I love them". I think the whole scene was just to advertise McDonalds.


Anyway, see the original 1951. You'd be surprised on how well written it is. Plus as bad ass as the remake Robot was in the new one, it barely did any ass whoopin, not even a soccer kick to a tank


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 17, 2008)

I Am Legend 7.5/10

Solid performance by Smith. My only beef with the flick is the hideous looking CGI "darkseekers". They should have just waited til Guillermo del Toro was done filming Hellboy 2.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Do you mean someone recommend you a movie like Momento? Cause Fight Club and The Machinist are sorta kinda like it.



I've seen these too.
Momento 10\10
Fight Club 1000\10 
The Machinist 9.5\10

If you know anything similar to these then please tell me!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2008)

Saw V

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> *The Day The Earth Stood Still*
> 
> 
> 
> The old asian guy also didn't make sense. "Blow humans up they are terrible, but I love them". I think the whole scene was just to advertise McDonalds.



How so? These aliens appeared to put logic over feelings. He came to the conclusion that for the Earth to live, humans must die. As an expression of his love, he decided to stay and die with them. I got that pretty easily.....


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> I've seen these too.
> Momento 10\10
> Fight Club 1000\10
> The Machinist 9.5\10
> ...



A Clockwork Orange.

And if you're a fan of Nolan:
Following
The Prestige
Insomina


----------



## batanga (Dec 17, 2008)

Memento 9.5/10, just excellent in every way.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

batanga said:


> Memento 9.5/10, just excellent in every way.



Bah, that's a 10/10. 

But yea, its a great movie. :3


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hancock dvd 9/10

better than it was in theaters


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2008)

Chee, are you on Nolan's payroll or something?


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Chee, are you on Nolan's payroll or something?



Sssh....I'm gonna tell you a secret. Promise me you won't tell anyone else.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I AM NOLAN! 

My chisled cleft chin and sexy blonde hair will DAZZLE you.







































































I'm just a Nolan whore.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 17, 2008)

The day the Earth stood still 6/10

Not bad film that has important flaws. I find the premise very interesting for a movie and visually I have to accept is a good one but it lacks a consistent and not so "vague" plot. Nothing is never well explained and the dialogues and situations are very generic and not fully explained. So the war between christians and muslims will end (which supposedly is one of the causes, except its all cause the environment lol) when is highly probably than the latter wont even comprehend what just the fuck happened. Not bad but needs precision on its thesis.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 17, 2008)

Wanted 5.8

Babylon A.D. 3.8

Batman The Dark Knight 7.2

Shaun of the Dead 6.5


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2008)

fred clause 5/10

my sassy girl 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

lol, Chee IS a Nolan whore. Why do I have this awful feeling that Nolan is raising an army of Nolan whores to take over the country........He'd probably take over the White House in Joker makeup, and do the same dialogue that the Joker did when he invaded Wayne manor.....

Macabre- Lamberto Bava's(son of Mario) directoral debut...eye catching premise about necrophilia that drags on a bit too long. 6/10


----------



## Vangelis (Dec 17, 2008)

The Day The Earth Stood Still - 6.5/10


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 17, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> I've seen these too.
> Momento 10\10
> Fight Club 1000\10
> The Machinist 9.5\10
> ...



You should probably check out Taxi Driver if you liked fight club that much.  I think fight club got some of it's inspirations from Taxi Driver, judging from the similarities.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

Pulp 7.5/10

Entertaining movie, but some of the things was left unexplained. Like the man that followed Mickey or exactly what was the point to Liz's or Betty's character.

I liked the voice over (although it tended to tell us things that hadn't happened yet and ruined the fun of prediction and suprise), action was nice and I loved the comical moments in it. The style is so inspirational (like how the credits appeared) and makes me wanna bust out my camera. But, Get Carter has to be Mike Hodges better film although I truely liked Pulp.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, Chee IS a Nolan whore. Why do I have this awful feeling that Nolan is raising an army of Nolan whores to take over the country........He'd probably take over the White House in Joker makeup, and do the same dialogue that the Joker did when he invaded Wayne manor.....
> 
> Macabre- Lamberto Bava's(son of Mario) directoral debut...eye catching premise about necrophilia that drags on a bit too long. 6/10



I'd be the leader. 



> Batman The Dark Knight 7.2



Go die.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'd be the leader.



Bah, I'd fight thee with the Coen Fanatics.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bah, I'd fight thee with the Coen Fanatics.



*mocks you and your puny army of Coen whores*


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Go die.



can we start an angry mob against that guy?  that'd be fun.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Avengers: Heroes of Tomorrow (2008)
5/10

Muppet Babies Avengers style! Thor's daughter was absolutely sexy..even if she was supposed to 13. She had daddy issues and I could sense her being a stripper in the near future. 

I seriously hope Hulk VS is better than this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> *mocks you and your puny army of Coen whores*



I'd fight you with my army of Lucio Fulci whores! *realizes the army is 3 people*

errrrr, RUN AWAY!

Assassination of Jesse James by a Coward Robert Ford- Oi, I'm not even sure the name is right because it's so long. Anyway, it's amazing on all fronts, but it was WAAYYY to long. Seriously, the entire bit between Dick and Wood(lol, ironic names....) and Wood's Dads wife was so pointless and could've been summed up in one line of dialogue.

Also, how come those two guys couldn't shoot at eachother even though they were right in front of eachother.........seriously, these guys are worse than Steven Seagal villains......

But still, great movie.......7.5-8/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

To Kill a Mockingbird (second viewing) 10/10

We are watching this in my cinema class, the first time I watched it, I wasn't that into it. But after we examined it and whatnot, I have a whole new appreciation for this film.



Unaligned said:


> can we start an angry mob against that guy?  that'd be fun.



Sure! 
I think my two other movie amigos will join in as well.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Sure!
> I think my two other movie amigos will join in as well.



i could get my friends to join in  they're jokertards, too.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

They'd fit in nicely.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> They'd fit in nicely.



jaaaa.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> A Clockwork Orange.
> 
> And if you're a fan of Nolan:
> Following
> ...


Oh, man...I have seen these too.
*Insomnia* was fucking brilliant 1000\10 
*The Prestige* was awesome too 1000\10 
When is the next movie for Nolan? cause I love his freaking collection.
I have been searching for a movie that can come close to Insomnia, but sadly didn't find any, Although *The Devil's Advocate* was pretty much epic and a mindfuck as well. 1000\10 
I consider *Pulp Fiction* to be fucked up as well, but not to the extreme, still I give it a 1000\10 

Latest movies I saw:

*The Dark Knight 1000\10*...Fucking Awesome, the Joker was a mindfuck. 
*Hancock 8\10*...The second half wasn't as good as the first.
*Ironman 9.5\10*...Great Movie, I expected more from the final fight.
*Traitor 10\10*...Nice message portrayed, And I was guessing the traitor most of the movie.
*Death Race 7.5*...Good Movie, But it could have been better.
*Wanted 9.5*...Wow, the action was spectacular and gory. 
*Kung Fu Panda 10\10*...I laughed a lot. Great Movie.
*The Mist 9\10*...Damn that ending!!!, Worst ending ever?
*All Bourne Movies 1000\10*...Brilliant just Brilliant!!!

I actually didn't know who was Nolan. But I just checked his Filmography, Damn most of his movies are my all time favorite. 
Please *Chee*, enlighten me...our tastes looks pretty much similar. 



SmackyTheFrog said:


> You should probably check out Taxi Driver if you liked fight club that much.  I think fight club got some of it's inspirations from Taxi Driver, judging from the similarities.



I bought the movie...Sold it. Didn't even put it in my DVD player.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

If you haven't seen Following, I suggest that one. It's Nolan's first full length film, black and white and has this film noir feel to it. Budget was only $6,000, and is one of my favorite films.

After that, I suggest Get Carter (1970s one), The Third Man, Fargo and The Counterfeiters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

Death Race wasn't......that good.

The Devils Honey(AKA Dangerous Obsession): Lucio Fulci directs.....a PORNO! It's supposed to be an erotic thriller, but it just seemed to be an excuse to get women naked. Still, better than his next attempt at erotica (Nazisploitation too), "Ghosts of Sodom". 6/10 I guess....has some decent moments.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

I disagree with Hancock. That was 6.5/10 at best. Yea, it was funny (actually I only chuckled once or twice, they showed everything in the commercials), but nothing memorable. After seeing Iron Man and TDK, that movie falls short. REALLY short.



> Death Race wasn't......that good.



I think he's being too kind.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2008)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford ... 7.5/10

Pretty good flick. The only thing missing was seeing Ford get his head blown off by dude's shotgun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford ... 7.5/10
> 
> Pretty good flick. The only thing missing was seeing Ford get his head blown off by dude's shotgun.



Nah, would be too exploitive. 

It would be like showing Butch Cassidy and Sundance die at the end of their movie.....


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah, would be too exploitive.
> 
> It would be like showing Butch Cassidy and Sundance die at the end of their movie.....



I know. I just hated the annoying little prick. From beginning to end he just kept getting on my nerves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought Hancock and Death Race sucked.

And Kung Fu Panda was decent...but I don't consider it all that funny.  It was geared totally to little kids.  The Panda being overweight was the gimmick behind every joke in the entire film!  I was disappointed.  Could have been much better.  One again though...a film was ruined because instead of trying to appeal to multiple demographics...it chose to focus on one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

He was kind of creepy at times, and I think he was in love with Jesse James.

I thought Hancock, like Incredible Hulk, failed to be as good as it should've been, but wasn't bad either.

I gave Death Race the same rating of these 2 movies(2.5/4), but it's far worse. I only gave it that rating because it succeeded in being what it wanted to be......an action packed exploitation film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2008)

other than me no one rates films with less than 5??

and 0/10 man that film suxoorz doesnt count


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

I rate films that are less than 5..........usually though, the 10 rating system doesn't work for me. The 4 star system is easier.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 18, 2008)

Snow White: A Tale Of Terror

6/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

The Big Lebowski (2nd viewing) 10/10

Very few comedies have my attention now-a-days, but this one still does. 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> other than me no one rates films with less than 5??
> 
> and 0/10 man that film suxoorz doesnt count



I think I've rated a couple of films under 5. But most of them was the 0/10 man that film suxoorz kind of thing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford ... 7.5/10
> 
> Pretty good flick. The only thing missing was seeing Ford get his head blown off by dude's shotgun.


The last scene was great as it was, with the narrator saying he stared up at the ceiling, trying to come up with some last words.


Spanish Hoffkage said:


> other than me no one rates films with less than 5??
> 
> and 0/10 man that film suxoorz doesnt count



Well, it's kinda hard for me to rate films with less than fives...since I use Letter grades.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I rate films that are less than 5..........usually though, the 10 rating system doesn't work for me. The 4 star system is easier.



too american for my european ass



			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> Well, it's kinda hard for me to rate films with less than fives...since I use Letter grades.



Which I dont have a fucking clue what it means any of them


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

A-F(skips E)

A being the best, with F at the bottom.

I got sick of people who couldn't get it through their heads that a 10/10 does not mean a film is perfect. They'd go off saying no film deserves a ten because every film has some kind of flaw, which just makes the number useless.

If nothing is going to use it, why bother having it on the scale.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Europeans. 

Grade system in USA:
A - Great
B - Good
C - Average
D - In Danger of failing
F - Failing

Personally, I like the #/10 system. 
10/10 - Great, no flaws I can think of.
9/10 - Great, but has minor flaws.
8/10 - Good, has flaws.
7/10 - Has Flaws, but still entertaining somewhat.
6/10 - Mediocre, has major flaws.
5/10 - Egnh, two hours of my life back plz.
4/10 - 0/10 - I want to kill my self. HORRIBLE. 

Works for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Personally, I like the #/10 system.



I used to, but since I frequent video game boards, I got sick of the frickin' hoopla made over the score a game would get. Most of the time the actual review wouldn't even be mentioned, just the score.

Truth be told, if I ever get netflix...and I stopped being lazy and make a thread much like Martial, I'd doubt I'd even use letter grades.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

> I used to, but since I frequent video game boards, I got sick of the frickin' hoopla made over the score a game would get. Most of the time the actual review wouldn't even be mentioned, just the score.



But, either way, you're still giving a score whether or not its numbers?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2008)

theres no perfect film but you still can give a 10

But the thing is that theres around 15-20 movies at best out of the almost 3000 I have seen that deserves that rating

10- THE FUCKING FILM

9 - Extremely great film

8 - Great film

7 - Good film

6 - Not bad

5 - Meh, has some points

4 - Bad

3 - Is this a joke??

2 - I have to kill someone

1 -  I rather cut my penis

0 - Yes, there are 0 worthy films like Epic movie and the such


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't watch most movies that I would rate less than 5. Though some I have:

Capitivity (2/10)
Legally Blonde (1 and 2) (3 and 2 respectively)
Rambo 4 (4/10)
vampires : Los Muertos (4/10)
Alien vs Predator (4/10)

and a few others.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2008)

Rambo 4 wasnt bad at all


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, but a number grade is way more precise than a letter grade could ever be. At least the way I see it, a letter grade makes it more necessary to read the actual review.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

I give out 10s to any movie I really love and can't think of any flaws for it. Yea, it probably has flaws but its probably too microscopic for me to even stop and blink at.

So yea, my rating system is kinda close to yours. Except the penis part, I believe I don't have one down thur. 

Hitman sucked ass. I gave that one a 0/10 I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rambo 4 was very decent entertainment. 

I don't think a 10/10 film has to be literally flawless. The flaws just have to be totally insignificant compared to the quality. One thing that turns me off some movie ratings is when reviewers/critics let impertinent shit reflect heavily on the score. Like political motives or whatever, I mean it's understandable that (depending on the extent) it'd leave a bad taste to that individual but scoring it down for everyone else? See, Dirty Harry.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 19, 2008)

The only part of Rambo 4 I enjoyed was the battle at the end, and only because I'm a big gore fan. The rest I found to be boring and pretty bad, hence my score.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 19, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> other than me no one rates films with less than 5??
> 
> and 0/10 man that film suxoorz doesnt count



I prefer the two thumbs rating, which I use when rating films over at SHH! Since this site lacks two thumbs (up/down) similes. I just use the same ratings I give over imdb, which is the out of the 10 system. 




Vonocourt said:


> The last scene was great as it was, with the narrator saying he stared up at the ceiling, trying to come up with some last words.



I just wanted to see the little prick get his head blown off.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight.
9.99999999999999997/10


----------



## isanon (Dec 19, 2008)

color of magic   15/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 19, 2008)

*house bunny - 9/10*
anna faris is adorable. C: a couple jokes were kinda stupid, though.

*futurama 3: bender's game - 9/10*
HUGE futurama fan. i admit, it's not as good as the show, but it IS good.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2008)

*The Holiday* 5/10

It was enjoyable and I did like the story with Jack Black and Kate Winslet. The movie's biggest flaw was Cameron Diaz's character, she just wasn't likable.

Since people have been listing their own ideas of what the ratings they give mean I thought I'd do the same.

10/10 = Fantastic
9/10 = Very great
8/10 = Great
7/10 = Good but not quite great
6/10 = Enjoyable but nothing I'd see again in a hurry
5/10 = Not bad but there was something about it that could have been better
4/10 = Very flawed but ok
3/10 = Bad
2/10 = Very bad
1/10 = Awful
0/10 = Complete and utter garbage


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2008)

I have given movies less than a 5 before.  Batman and Robin was on the cartoon network a few weeks ago.  (Chris O'Donnell and Alicia Silverstone are in this one.)  And I changed the channel immediately.  I remember my opinion of it though.

*2/10* for Batman and Robin.

Maybe the most disappointed I have ever been leaving a theater.  None of those first 4 Batman movies matched the 2 made by Nolan...but the first couple of them were at least decent.  Gotham turned into a city of Neon lights and everything went to shit.

The only reason Batman and Robin doesn't get a 0/10 from me is because I wanted to bang Uma Thurman so hard in that movie.  She was a smoking hot Poison Ivy.  (And I don't even like Uma that much.  Kill Bill was good, but she's not all that attractive to me normally.  I liked Gataca too.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw, I liked Rambo and Indiana Jones 4......


Anyway, my rating system is mainly like this.

4- Superb
3.5- Great
3- Good.
2.5- It's alright(usually for what it is)
2- Very average(possibly might like it for what it is)
1.5- Bad(but with some decent aspects)
1- Bad(probably no real decent aspects)
0.5- Hate it!
0- I actually regret watching this crap.

So far, I've only given a handfull of 0/0.5 star ratings....most movies I watch tend to be 2-3 star movies.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 19, 2008)

Your Rating system is confusing...Why don't you go with 10\10. Unless you love decimals.

BTW, Indiana Jones 1-3 were 10\10...The latest one didn't live to it's expectations, although the directing and visual effects were impressive. Still so many flaws, and was extremely predictable.

I haven't watched Rambo yet...Waiting for the HD version 

HD rulez!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 19, 2008)

lol

the rating system is being a subject of debate

who started??


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Your Rating system is confusing...Why don't you go with 10\10. Unless you love decimals.
> 
> BTW, Indiana Jones 1-3 were 10\10...The latest one didn't live to it's expectations, although the directing and visual effects were impressive. Still so many flaws, and was extremely predictable.
> 
> ...



1-10 becomes too complicated. For me, it's like saying you got a 87% on a test while the 4 star rating is like saying a B.

I can never give a movie 10/10 in that rating.

ANyway, all the Indy movies were flawed. I think the only reason people are harsh on Indy4 is because they grew up with the rest of then, and ignore the flaws.

Same with Star Wars. Really, the old ones weren't THAT good. The only new problem the new ones have is it relies too much on digital CGI(which I personally dont care for).

Temple of Doom had some of the most annoying characters of all time.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2008)

The problem with things being out of five or four is that the highest rating isn't too far from the lowest one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

But that is the same with the A-F grading scale.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> But that is the same with the A-F grading scale.


I have the same problem with that rating style.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

well, the 10 rating has too many options compared to the 4 rating.

In truth, few movies even I have seen wouldn't go THAT low on a 10 rating system. So as SH said, few movies will be under 5/10.

But a 4 star rating system is easier it defines what a bad movie is. 

In some sites, a 4/10 rating might only mean a bit below average. And a 6/10 might be good to some reviewers, but bad to others.

I've yet to see anyone consider a 1.5/4 Star rating good, or even decent. At best, maybe a guilty pleasure.

Edit: The original Star Wars had questionable acting(Carrie Fisher being the worst main character), and the dialogue was often laughable. I loved the movie, but it's flawed. Empire Strikes Back was better in those regards, but I usually don't care for the "middle" movie because the plot is usually weak. 

I dont remember enough of Return of the Jedi. Anyway, Episode 1 was alright in those aspects, but didn't feel like a real Star Wars movie. Episode 2 felt more like Star Wars, but the flaws of ep 4 returned. Episode 3, in my opinion, is about as good as the old ones.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 19, 2008)

gran torino:  9.5/10
one of the best movies I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 19, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> The problem with things being out of five or four is that the highest rating isn't too far from the lowest one.


Um, that makes no sense.

Each star on a five star scale is worth 20%, while each point on a 1-10 scale is 10%. They all add up to 100%.

And like MH said, a 2 out of 4 or a "C" is the middle ground, no ifs or buts about it.

With a 1-10 scale, so many people have been drilled by schools that 7 is average, making the scale more of a 6-10 scale, making the lower half largely superfluous.

Oh and Martial, just shut up about OT, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> well, the 10 rating has too many options compared to the 4 rating.


If thats the case why you do you add the .5 to some? If you're going to do that you might as well use an out of 10 rating.



MartialHorror said:


> In some sites, a 4/10 rating might only mean a bit below average. And a 6/10 might be good to some reviewers, but bad to others.


Which is why it's good to have a review along with the rating. On reviewing websites they tend to have a page that explains what each number means when rating something anyway.



Vonocourt said:


> Um, that makes no sense.
> 
> Each star on a five star scale is worth 20%, while each point on a 1-10 scale is 10%. They all add up to 100%.
> 
> ...


What is this a Maths lesson? My point is that there are limited options.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 19, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Which is why it's good to have a review along with the rating. On reviewing websites they tend to have a page that explains what each number means when rating something anyway.


But with a 1-4 scale or a letter scale, it pretty much goes without saying.

Cept for you europeans.>_>


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm gonna try the letter scale for a little while. See if I like it.


----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
-pretty cool, pretty unique. 8/10

*The Thing*
-well I dunno, didn't do anything for me. Wasn't scary either. The creature was extremely cool though. 6/10


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 19, 2008)

batanga said:


> *The Thing*
> -well I dunno, didn't do anything for me. Wasn't scary either. The creature was extremely cool though. 6/10



Hey, the Thing was awesome in it's time. That's definitely a 10\10.

@Chee...Not Ebay. I have a trial for Netflix in my X360, I'll wait till the movie pops up, then I'll go for it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Ebay probably has it cheap, yea.

ARGH. Netflix is so cheap, people need to start renting from there. It's like $5.00 a month for the lowest subscription.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ebay probably has it cheap, yea.
> 
> ARGH. Netflix is so cheap, people need to start renting from there. It's like $5.00 a month for the lowest subscription.


Netflix is good, but the problem is the internet connection...I have a very low speed of 1 MB, which is not good at all for streaming.

Thanks anyway. 

BTW, Nobody told me...How is Beowulf???


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

There's only a couple of good movies on streaming anyways, doubt Following will ever get added to it anyways. Just get them mailed to you.

Never seen Beowulf.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 19, 2008)

Changeling 7'5/10

Another great movie from Mr. Eastwood and one of the best works of Angelina Jolie. Very disturbing story that keeps your attention every moment and its a 141 minutes long one!! Its impressive how this man can make such amazing amount of great films with his age. Im expecting Gran Torino to be good too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2008)

Beowulf looked stupid so I skipped it.  I will admit that Demon Angelina Jolie appealed to me.  If the movie ratings had indicated that it had Strong Sexual Situations in it...I would have watched it.  Sadly, that was not the case.


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2008)

^But like.. I don't understand why they even really made a _film_ out of it.  They engineered the entire thing like a game, with that mix of motion-capture and CGI.  Why not make it a game?  Beowulf was weird enough to begin with, it could make a neat game.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> But with a 1-4 scale or a letter scale, it pretty much goes without saying.


Not really. For example if something was a 3/4 does that mean it was ok or just not as good as 4/4?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw Reign Over Me; starring Don Cheadle and Adam Sandler.  First time, I saw this trailer when it was coming to theaters I thought it was going to be bad since I felt awkward seeing Sandler in a somewhat serious role.  Maybe its a case where our long-time favorite comedians are trying to make a serious movie so they could seriously be taken as a serious actor?  Who knows. 

Anyway, I enjoyed the film a lot.  The casting might not have been that great but the plot drew me in.  In the news we read about people losing a brother, sister, mother, friend, etc but maybe people lost their entire family and they are living in their own world in the city as life goes on.  Plus I feel the movement of the film in terms of plot followed what the watcher was thinking that this guy is emotional torn and needs help, the actions and choice of words that were spoken I felt I could say the same thing. 

Sandler did a great job acting as a person in distraught but as I said before it is and will be hard to take him as a serious actor.

Reign Over Me gets three and a half stars out of four.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2008)

*Paprika* 7/10

I saw this at anime club on Thursday. It is very confusing but good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Erm, for the record, I do post reviews with my ratings.....just not here. you don't think I have two threads of just ratings do you......I also explain my ratings.

Either way, a 7/10 usually means 70%, which is a C. Yet most movie review sites between a 7 generically is the equivalent of a 3/4 star rating. That system is too flawed.

Vono, does OT= Old Trilogy. If so, I DARE YOU TO CHALLENGE MY STATEMENT. Carrie Fisher approaching Peter Cushing and mentioning his foul stench or something reeked of bad acting(although to be fair, in the presence of The Cushing, you need to be a great actor, which fisher just isn't. 

As for Beowulf, I saw it. In many ways, it was great. I thought the story was actually improved(over the original story), but the animations varied from realistic to Shrek-ish.

Eagle Eye, I reviewed it and was a bit soft on it......considering it ripped off plenty of recent movies(die Hard 4 and I robot are easy ones). Still, enjoyed it.

Bangkok Dangerous(the original): 5.5/10........how the hell did the remake with Nick Cage have more character development than the original?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 20, 2008)

Eagle Eyes was surprisingly awesome 10\10...I had a very low expectations, but the acting and directing was really good. Everything was going really fast too. And the action scenes were awesome.

I'm looking forward to Changeling...I love real and disturbing stories.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I saw Reign Over Me; starring Don Cheadle and Adam Sandler.  First time, I saw this trailer when it was coming to theaters I thought it was going to be bad since I felt awkward seeing Sandler in a somewhat serious role.  Maybe its a case where our long-time favorite comedians are trying to make a serious movie so they could seriously be taken as a serious actor?  Who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed the film a lot.  The casting might not have been that great but the plot drew me in.  In the news we read about people losing a brother, sister, mother, friend, etc but maybe people lost their entire family and they are living in their own world in the city as life goes on.  Plus I feel the movement of the film in terms of plot followed what the watcher was thinking that this guy is emotional torn and needs help, the actions and choice of words that were spoken I felt I could say the same thing.
> 
> ...



I only watched that movie because Don Cheadle is in it. Surprisingly, Sandler stole the movie for me. 

......

The Comebacks ..... what the fuck was I thinking/10 

While it was bad. It was better than the last spoof flick I saw which was Epic Movie. Shit I couldn't even get passed the first 10-15 minutes it was horrible. But somehow this movie kept in all the way through. Might have to do with the whole sports theme.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 20, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Eagle Eyes was surprisingly awesome 10\10...I had a very low expectations, but the acting and directing was really good. Everything was going really fast too. And the action scenes were awesome.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Changeling...I love real and disturbing stories.



*HELL* to the *FUCKING YES*. 
"she could turn it into a talking duck if she wanted to!"


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 20, 2008)

*Taken*: 8/10 - My gawd, Liam Neeson can kick ass.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 20, 2008)

Nightmare Before Christmas

6/10. I just don't like the animation and I didn't like the story. I hated Jack as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> 6/10. I just don't like the animation and I didn't like the story. I hated Jack as well.


Hmm...your review makes it sound like this was your first time viewing that movie.  Would that be a correct assumption?  (I actually liked it because of how unique I consider it.)

My most recent movie.  I saw *Seven Pounds* last night.  Half of it anyway.  I got paged because of a Central Station issue at the ICU so I had to leave early.  (I hate being on-call.)  I would give the half of it that I saw...

5/10.

Pretty confusing and Will Smith's attempts at acting depressed left a lot to be desired.  I found myself occasionally laughing at some of the faces he made.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Animation in Nightmare Before Christmas is awesome. Don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG!!! Se7en OMG!!!

1000000\10   

I need something similar!!!


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

My mom had to spoil the ending of Seven about a minute before it actually happened, so it kinda lost its bite for me. 
I was really into the movie to...

Have you seen Reservior Dogs, Murad?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Erm, for the record, I do post reviews with my ratings.....just not here. you don't think I have two threads of just ratings do you......I also explain my ratings.


I feel like you might have thought I was insulting you for using that rating style. All I mean when I explain why I consider them confusing is why I personaly don't use them. I actually found your explanations interesting.




MartialHorror said:


> Either way, a 7/10 usually means 70%, which is a C. Yet most movie review sites between a 7 generically is the equivalent of a 3/4 star rating. That system is too flawed.


Makes sense. Thanks for helping me understand things better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I feel like you might have thought I was insulting you for using that rating style. All I mean when I explain why I consider them confusing is why I personaly don't use them. I actually found your explanations interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. Thanks for helping me understand things better.



lol, I didn't take that as an insult, nor did I actually think you were refering to me.......*I just promote my site like a whore*

As for Seven, you can find plenty of movies like Seven. It was so popular, it spawned a slew of ripoffs(often starring Morgan Freeman). Hell, "Saw" was even kind of like it.

Im also not a fan of the animation for Nightmare on Christmas. The animations are sharp, but deformed ugly characters aren't my thing. It's still a good movie.

LOL, Rukia watched Comebacks. In order of these crappy spoofs, I'd say. Scary Movie 1-3>Meet the Spartans> Epic Movie>Not another Teen Movie>Scary Movie 4>Superhero Movie> The Comebacks>Disaster Movie.

Did I miss any?

Seven Pounds- 7.5/10: Should've focused more on the other people he's helping out instead of just the love story, but I really enjoyed it. I thought Will Smith did great and Rosario Dawson surprised me. She's hot, funny and charming but I never took her that seriously till now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Vono, does OT= Old Trilogy. If so, I DARE YOU TO CHALLENGE MY STATEMENT.


Do you have a bad memory, right when you came back to these forum we had this huge row about it, and it was how I was introduced to you


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> LOL, Rukia watched Comebacks. In order of these crappy spoofs, I'd say. Scary Movie 1-3>Meet the Spartans> Epic Movie>Not another Teen Movie>Scary Movie 4>Superhero Movie> The Comebacks>Disaster Movie.



i have terrible taste, so _i_ say:

epic movie>not another teen movie>scary movie series>the comebacks>meet the spartans>disaster movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you have a bad memory, right when you came back to these forum we had this huge row about it, and it was how I was introduced to you



lol, forgot about that. Oddly, I don't remember much about debating Star Wars. I do remember debating Pirates 3 though.

On Star Wars though, I really would like to know why Lucas decided to write/direct the new ones. He's decent in both areas, but everyone tends to agree that his dialogue sucks and when he let other people direct it, it got better. So I'd really like to know why he decided to do all three new ones on his own......unless it's EGO FEEDING.

Chee: Something about "Nolan" style bugs me. Ultimately, it should be called "Orson Wells" style or "Kurosawa" style because one of them began it(I think Wells is more accurate since I think Citizen Kane came out before Rashomon).


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

As far as I know Murad has seen most of Nolan's films, which is why I used it, Martial.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw Doubt, and it was totally amazing.

I liked it better than the play.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> I saw Doubt, and it was totally amazing.
> 
> I liked it better than the play.



Heard it was great, I'm probably gonna see it if I get my allowance early.


----------



## ez (Dec 20, 2008)

Saat po long - 7/10

A somewhat cliche storyline, with decent acting/directing that i'm willing to admit to. The movie has some awesome fight scenes, though, which is the main reason why i watched it. Too bad it didn't have that many, overall.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I was watching it alone. But the kitchen is right next to the living room.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And that's why I use headphones 






Chee said:


> As far as I know Murad has seen most of Nolan's films, which is why I used it, Martial.


Seriously, it sounds better too.

Hey, I've been reading about Reservoir Dogs, and it sounds awesome. I just can't freaking find it.


Saw was great, Martial...Can you please tell me some other Se7en ripoffs?

@Suzumebachi, thanks to you, now I have a brain tumor because of your sig.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I didn't take that as an insult, nor did I actually think you were refering to me.......*I just promote my site like a whore*


That's good to know.



MartialHorror said:


> Did I miss any?


Date Movie.

My infamous parody viewcount is much lower than your but lets see...

Scary Movie 3 > Epic Movie > Date Movie >>> Meet The Spartans.

After watching Meet The Spartans I don't really want to watch another of their movies, especially since Disaster Movie looks worse.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 20, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> And that's why I use headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah Headphones, I use a 5.0 reciever.

It would be 5.1, but me have no sub.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

The Big Combo 8.5/10

I really enjoyed the movie and the cinematography is great. I thought the plot and story was average though.



XMURADX said:


> And that's why I use headphones



Headphones can't do surround sound, they hurt your ears after a long period of time and they can't attach to a TV that's about 10 feet away from the couch. 





MartialHorror said:


> You people take me too seriously. I wouldn't think you were that stupid as even if you didn't know of Kurosawa/Welles, you'd know Resovoir Dogs came out before Nolan even began directing(I could be wrong about that...but you know what I mean).



As far as I know Murad has seen most of Nolan's films, which is why I used it, Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

........................

Hey Murad, I'd also reccomend "Curse of Frankenstein", which had one of the most haunting final shots ever.....but it might be too intelligent for the average viewer.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Mamma Mia! 8/10
I really related to it and ABBA was one of my best memories as a child.
Every song was really applicable to the situations.
And watching it with my mum made it better X3


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Mamma Mia! 8/10
> I really related to it and ABBA was one of my best memories as a child.
> Every song was really applicable to the situations.
> And watching it with my mum made it better X3



Engh                     .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd buy you Mamma Mia for Christmas if I could Chee!


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Big Combo 8.5/10
> 
> I really enjoyed the movie and the cinematography is great. I thought the plot and story was average though.



I really have to get Netflix.

*Talladega Nights:The ballad Of Ricky Bobby-C+*

Will Ferrel acting like a man-child once again in a skewering of the sport of Nascar. Unfortunately, being a child of a Nascar fan, the movie's reluctance to bare it's teeth against the _sport_ is a big disappointment. The most bite the movie has is poking fun at the advertisement that permeates Nascar. But this just proves to be hypocritical, since by using actual sponsors, the filmmakers definitely made their wallets fatter.

Instead, the film focuses more so on Ferrel's and Reily's character's stupidity, with the occasional joke directed at white trash.

But the main fault of the movie is its long runtime. A lot of the scenes just went on for way too long, and by the third act, I was checking the back of the case to see how much longer I had to go. While it's funny, some trimming could've made it a punchier and more rewatchable movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

And I'd buy you The Haunting of Molly Hartlet. Ohohoho. 

crappy freakin' romance comedies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd buy Chee "Batman and Robin."


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ 



Vono, you're getting An American Crime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> And I'd buy you The Haunting of Molly Hartlet. Ohohoho.
> 
> crappy freakin' romance comedies.



Not out on DVD yet. Bwahahahaha

I'd buy Vono "Slashed Dreams". Just so Vono can rate it F-


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd buy Martial "Young Frankenstein," so he could watch a good spoof for once.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

I'D SO TAKE IT(it's my favorite comedy of all time).


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I've seen Young Frankenstein so many times I practically shudder when ever its on.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

Death Becomes Her is on TV right now.  I'm not going to watch it.  

4/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Death Becomes Her is on TV right now.  I'm not going to watch it.
> 
> 4/10



I just googled it and man, that looks stupid.


----------



## Jackal (Dec 20, 2008)

Max Payne: 4/10

Honestly, the only reason i saw it was because mark whalburg had a lead role. it just wasnt the same as the games, and lacked action.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes Man - 8.5/10

Loved the movie.  Great comedic scenes, but the love story part of it was the best part.  Movie reminded me a bit of Liar Liar with the part of he can't lie switched with the part where he must say yes.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Chee: Something about "Nolan" style bugs me. Ultimately, it should be called "Orson Wells" style or "Kurosawa" style because one of them began it(I think Wells is more accurate since I think Citizen Kane came out before Rashomon).



like 10 years before


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 21, 2008)

Corpse Bride- 8/10

Gran Torino- 9.5/10 a really great movie pek

Swing Vote- 7.9/10


----------



## koao (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes man

8/10


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Saw V 7/10

Running Scared 9/10 *SUrprisingly Awesome*. 

No Country For Old Men 6/10


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2008)

Young @ Heart: 9/10
Cadillac Records: 9/10


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Headphones can't do surround sound, they hurt your ears after a long period of time and they can't attach to a TV that's about 10 feet away from the couch.


There is a 5.1 headphones 
I sit really close to my TV(32"), with Headphones...Whenever I use my 5.1 speakers, the neighbors starts complaining. 



LIL_M0 said:


> Running Scared 9/10 *SUrprisingly Awesome*.
> 
> No Country For Old Men 6/10



*Running scared *truly was *Surprisingly Awesome*, 10\10.
*No Country For Old Men* was a good movie, but the last 15 minutes or so, was really bad. 7\10

@Martial, Along came a spider was great. I'm downloading "Kiss the Girls" sounds great.
Can you please specify the Vanishing, cause there are many movies with the same title.




			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Ill try to think of more......so do you really want movies that have a similar plot like Se7en of movies with a scary ending like se7en.


Well, both actually. I like stuff that have serial killers, or stuff with assassins or police detectives investigating a crime scene. 
Sadly one of my favorite games Hitman, was made into a shitty movie.

Thanks.

BTW, whoever didn't watch the Shawshank Redemption. All I can say is, you are missing a real classic.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

Gran Torino.  Now that's a movie I want to see.  Eastwood was very impressive in the trailer and he had me chuckling multiple times.  The old man still has mad acting skills.


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Saw V 7/10
> 
> Running Scared 9/10 *SUrprisingly Awesome*.
> 
> No Country For Old Men 6/10



talk about twisted ratings. o-o


----------



## isanon (Dec 21, 2008)

the pick of desteny - do i even have to rate it


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Saw V 7/10
> 
> Running Scared 9/10 *SUrprisingly Awesome*.
> 
> *No Country For Old Men 6/10*



What is this bullshitary!? 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> like 10 years before



6.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> What is this bullshitary!?



I said the same thing when watching the last ten minutes of No Country.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

^^ I liked it. 

Aaand, I forgot to rate the last movie I saw...again... 

Peeping Tom 8/10

Basically a British Psycho made back in the 1960s. The movie kept me interested, it was funny at times (mostly in the beginning) and overall it was really good. 

There were a few things that bugged me, like the screenplay and very minor things about the character's personality. Oh well, at least they weren't cardboard cut outs.


----------



## Juli (Dec 21, 2008)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory [8/10]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Something the Lord Made *10/10 Great movie or greatest movie?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2008)

*Blackadder's Christmas Carol* 9/10

Out of the Christmas films and specials I've been watching this year this was the most amusing.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 21, 2008)

*WALL-E*
10/10

I laughed, I cried, and I even held my breath. What a great movie!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2008)

Vanishing: 1988 . You should also look into some of Dario Argento's stuff.

Er, someone thought Saw 5>No Country for Old men? Wierd.

Hellraiser- 8/10....pretty cool horror flick that would spawn plenty of redundant sequels(I stopped watching at part 5), but I guess Ill give them all another shot.


----------



## Koi (Dec 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Something the Lord Made *10/10 Great movie or greatest movie?



I've been singing this movie's praise ever since I saw it, but I always felt like I was one of the few who did.  Glad someone else has seen it, heh.  (I was a blue baby, so it really hit home.)


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 21, 2008)

Seven Pounds - An excellent movie. I sympathized for many of the characters. It just left a few questions unanswered.

9/10


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Casanova 10/10*
Seriously, awesome movie. That's the best one I've seen in some time and it left no ends untied. It's pretty much the image of a perfect movie. "Casa Nova" had a thrilling plot twist (even two XD) at the end, the actors were incredible (espcially Heath Ledger, man I miss him bad) and...awesome!!!


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 21, 2008)

*The Day the Earth Stood Still: 2008*
7/10
The special affects were awesome. The acting could've been better was was good all around. The story line made sense but it left some ends untied. I guess it might have been better if I'd seen the first one, but for just something to go and see it's pretty good.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

It would've been worse if you've seen the original, Kabomacho.


----------



## ez (Dec 21, 2008)

I am Legend

6.5

It felt lacking is all i can really say.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I said the same thing when watching the last ten minutes of No Country.



How dare a movie defy expectations and avoid cliches, and provide a thinking man's ending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> How dare a movie defy expectations and avoid cliches, and provide a thinking man's ending such a stupid fucking  ending.


Yeah. How dare they.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. How dare they.



Why was it stupid, may I ask?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> How dare a movie defy expectations and avoid cliches, and provide a thinking man's ending.



I didn't mind that aspect of the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mainly was pissed off that the lead was so crappily disposed of. The entire car accident bit at the end was pointless. Also, the movie didn't define Tommy Lee Jones as the true main character, which the book apparently did.




Keep in mind, I could say the same thing about "Southland Tales"(except I won't, because NCFOM was far superior)


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't mind that aspect of the ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Jones' character was the only one who developed, if that doesn't say it's his movie, than what does.

Why do no-name characters get killed on screen, but the main cast are all off screen? To show how random life is, and that death catches you off guard.

As for the car accident, it was a continuation of the theme that life is random. Plus it showed how easily money corrupts, again(bridge scene with the bottle of beer).

If you saw Moss being gun down(but only after taking a few sons-o-bitches down first), it would be a cliche that everyone would be used to.

"Ah, Moss just died...that sucks."

Compared to...

"Holy shit! Moss is dead."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the movie and thought it was worthy of the Oscar last year.  (I liked the 2006 winner "The Departed" more though.)

Javier Bardem was the real star of that movie.  His character was terrific and I found myself wondering when he would return whenever he was absent from scenes.  (I had a similar mentality regarding The Joker when I watched TDK.)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2008)

Gedo senki. Tales from Earthsea 6/10

The film of Hayao Miyazaki's son. As everything made in Ghibli the standards of quality are high, but the story is not as appealing as the others. Although not bad for a first film it felt like it could be better. Worth watching anyways if you like anime. Which should be near 100% of people on this web 




Chee said:


> 6.





Citizen Kane - 1941

Rashomon - 1950

Its exactly 9, I was more correct


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

Groundhog Day 9/10



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Citizen Kane - 1941
> 
> Rashomon - 1950
> 
> Its exactly 9, I was more correct




Oh, I thought you were talking about Quentin Tarantino and Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2008)

Milk - 10/10

fantastic film. really made me feel.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about Quentin Tarantino and Christopher Nolan.



I will let you pass this time


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't get me wrong, I understand why they did it, but


*Spoiler*: __ 



To me, a main character needs to be more involved in the plot. All Tommy does is show up late and talk alot. In the book(once again, from what I hear), it focuses more on Tommy searching for Brolin, and the reason why he's so desperate to find him.

Personally, I have no idea on how to improve Moss's death scene. In the book, if I remember correctly, it's not much different. But it's implied that the main villain was the one who killed him in the book(The implication is really cool, so it still wouldn't have worked in the movie, since we'd instantly recognize him). If it just showed him getting gunned down, it probably would've been worse. 

Part of me thinks a "Butch cassidy/Sundance Kid" ending would be better, but the other part of me figures that then I'd have to yell "Rip-off!".

As for the accident, once again, I understand why, but it felt as if the movie makers were being slightly arrogant. We already know that shit happens and money corrupts people based on the rest of the movie. The movie is far from short, so I thought it was pointless filler. If he died, that would be different, as then some sort of justice would be carried out. 





I respect it for how bold it is, but with that same argument, there is someone out there praising "Southland Tales" for the same reason. 

The only reason I forgive NCFOM for it is because the rest of the movie was so good, it could afford to end however the hell it wants and still be a good movie. 

(Wheras I didn't care for ST ended because I wanted it to end so badly. lol)


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 21, 2008)

*wrong turn - 1/10*
for effort.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's also the train of thought that Chigurh is a symbol of death, and the car crash was a statement that nothing can stop death. As for the justice part, that would kinda destroy the audiences view that the world was hopeless.

The Moss murder, put you in the shoes of Tom Bell, you were just as clueless and shocked as he was. You related to him because you felt the same way. While Tom Bell would be none the wiser about Chigurh getting his comeuppance, the audience would. Destroying some of the connection with Tom Bell.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> To me, a main character needs to be more involved in the plot.



*Spoiler*: __ 



But there are plenty of stories where the MC is just a observer. The movie is more so about a man coming to grips that the world has changed, and he's now a foreigner. The whole cat and mouse game is just a catalyst. Yes, it's a riveting cat and mouse game, and initially seems to be *the movie*, but it's not the main point.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

The Seven Year Itch 9/10

A funny classic film that kept me interested throughout the movie. The only thing I had a problem with is that it still felt like a play, instead of an adaptation to film.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2008)

*The Nightmare Before Christmas* 9/10

Even though I watched it last Christmas I still forgot a lot of the things that happened. I think Tim Burton should make more films like this and Corpse Bride.


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2008)

Last movie I saw was.. 

The Dark Knight in Blu-Ray. Awesome. 8/10. Where's the last 2 points? 
ChristianBaleChristianBaleChristianBaleChristianBale. I hate him as Batman. What's with the grunting voice to hide how he speaks? He sounds disgusting. The Joker made the movie epic.

Last movie I saw in theatres:

Twilight.

6/10. Overrated. The books are okay. The movie fucked up a lot of good parts in the book. Like the biology scene where she sees blood. Also the meadow part..


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2008)

St. Lucifer said:


> ChristianBaleChristianBaleChristianBaleChristianBale. I hate him as Batman. What's with the grunting voice to hide how he speaks? He sounds disgusting. The Joker made the movie epic.


I like his performance as Bruce Wayne though but I agree when hes Batman his voice just sounds bad.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ernest Scared Stupid - *_5/5, I loved it._
This was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. It still is. The best "Ernest" movie Jim Varney ever did in my opinion.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 22, 2008)

_Yes Man - 8/10

Pretty fucking funny._


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2008)

*Winnie the Pooh and Christmas Too* 8/10

It's been a few years since I watched this one.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 22, 2008)

mamma mia 10/10
it's the best!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I like his performance as Bruce Wayne though but I agree when hes Batman his voice just sounds bad.


My parents don't watch a lot of movies.  They rented The Dark Knight this weekend and saw it for the first time.  I had about a 45 minute conversation with my father about Batman's voice.  My dad does a great impersonation of it by the way...

Anyways, I realize that the voice is intended to make Batman intimidating.  But it really fails miserably in that regard.  His intimidating voice is comedic.  I laughed when I first heard it at the movie theater.  Seriously, what's intimidating about someone that sounds like they are out of breath?

Those spoofs on Youtube about Batman with throat cancer are hilarious too.  If I were in the comic book world and I heard Batman's voice...I would think someone like Silvermane was wearing the costume.  

Bale makes a good Bruce Wayne, but he's a very mediocre Batman.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, alright, you got me there. 

I actually think Bale is the worst Batman, but the best Bruce Wayne. Of course, I only refer to his voice. Keaton, Kilmer and Clooney all fit the mold much better, but the material they got blew.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

*A Christmas Story *100/10  
This is the best Christmas movie ever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *A Christmas Story *100/10
> This is the best Christmas movie ever.


I agree that it's the best Christmas movie.  Watching it on the Superstation seems to be a family tradition.  I probably wouldn't give it a perfect rating...but 9/10 sounds about right.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I agree that it's the best Christmas movie.  Watching it on the Superstation seems to be a family tradition.





Rukia said:


> I probably wouldn't give it a perfect rating...but 9/10 sounds about right.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 22, 2008)

Gangs of new york, i didint see the begining but my parents filled me in on what happened in the beginning, i liked it for the most part despite all the blood and violence, id give it an 8/10, Scorsese does it again.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

Red_Blueberry said:


> mamma mia 10/10
> it's the best!



*cries for humanity*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

Mama Mia made a ton internationally.  I thought I read something about it being the highest grossing film ever in England.  Even surpassing Titanic.  

I won't see it.  Not my cup of tea.  And I am not a Kate Hudson fan.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

I won't see it because its about women. Women suck.

*looks at my boobs* 
I wish I was a guy. :0


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

Burn After Reading
-loved it, but I thought it would be better

Sweeney Todd
-OK, very stylish, dunno what to think, beautiful cinematography

Die Hard
-can't believe I hadn't seen this before, it's just incredibly badass and now one of my fav action flicks

Die Hard 2: Die Harder
-weak, very weak

Die Hard with a Vengeance
-a lot better than the second one, not as good as the first. S.L Jackson + Bruce Willis = winning combination

Hancock
-OK, better than I expected, not as funny as I expected. Second half was a bit weak

Quiet Earth
-boring but OK, hasn't aged well

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
-cool

Max Payne
-weak, weak, weak. I'm a huge fan of the games and they fucked up big time!


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

HAY YOU BATANGA.

By the looks of your set, do you happen to like film noir?


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> HAY YOU BATANGA.
> 
> By the looks of your set, do you happen to like film noir?


Why, yes I do indeed


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG. YAY. 

SOOO, what's your favorite film noir movie?


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> OMG. YAY.
> 
> SOOO, what's your favorite film noir movie?


I dunno, I really haven't seen many of them.

Blade Runner counts right?

Sin City, I dunno if it _really_ counts but I liked it. Casablanca was good too, but that too is kinda not filmnoir.


I plan to watch Chinatown and Maltese Falcon this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I won't see it because its about women. Women suck.
> 
> *looks at my boobs*
> I wish I was a guy. :0



MAYBE YOU ARE!

Anyway, my favorite film noir movie is "Laura".


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

BUT I HAVE NO MALE GENETALIA! 



batanga said:


> I dunno, I really haven't seen many of them.
> 
> Blade Runner counts right?
> 
> ...



_God_, I need to see Blade Runner.

Casablanca isn't film noir cause its not really a crime based movie.



MartialHorror said:


> MAYBE YOU ARE!
> 
> Anyway, my favorite film noir movie is "Laura".



Still have to see that. Favorite right now has to be Get Carter. 

My favorite neo-noir is...Memento...of course. With Taxi Driver following second.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Juno *0.5/10 I was f#@%ing crap!


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Juno *0.5/10 I was f#@%ing crap!



WHAT THE FUCK!? You officially have no taste in movies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Our opinions differ. Oh noes!


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

What was so wrong with it then?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

What was so right with it?!


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

It's funny. It's not preachy. Great acting. Great characters. And overall its just plain good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hated everything about that stupid fucking movie. EVERYTHING! Now I can never let my gf go to Blockbuster unsupervised again.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

You're so specific. I think you really like the movie, because you can't point out anything wrong with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> BUT I HAVE NO MALE GENETALIA!



Can't trust you unless you post pics(lol, couldn't help myself. )

Anyway, what exactly defines Film Noir. it translates into black film, which simply means it was implicit in its material so the production code didnt pwn them. 

But then it got associated with crime movies, etc. 

I guess Third Man is a noir flick. Max Payne might be film noir.......

Problem with noir is that the pacing tends to be uneven(Third Man occasionally lost me, although I mainly blame the score)......the only exception is probably Laura.

*sigh* I want to watch it again......

hmmmm, still havent seen Juno.....


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I guess Third Man is a noir flick. Max Payne might be film noir.......


The movie wasn't very film noir. The games were though


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it was noir enough. The settings were especially noir.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 22, 2008)

_Stepbrothers_: 2.5/10

Ok, I have to be honest that Will Ferrell is usually hit or miss with me to begin with. But, this has to have been one of the worst movies that I've seen him in. While I appreciated how realistically (although taken to a gross extreme) the two main characters were as bratty men acting like small children, the entire movie felt like I was watching the same five minutes of old, recycled jokes played over and over and over again. The fact that they tried to make it funnier by upping the inappropriate nature of their tired jokes didn't do anything for me. And since there was literally no real purpose to the film or potential creativity shown other than its comedy, there was also nothing to distract one from how much it failed in that aspect .


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I probably wouldn't give it a perfect rating...but 9/10 sounds about right.


The mere fact that I've been watching the movie multiple times each year for a almost a decade now kinda destroys any argument against it. 

It's endlessly rewatchable, that seems more than enough to give it a A+, especially compared to other holiday films.


Chee said:


> I won't see it because its about women. Women suck.
> 
> *looks at my boobs*
> I wish I was a guy. :0





LIL_M0 said:


> *Juno *0.5/10 I was f#@%ing crap!


Why you....
godda...
stupi...
....ass

...wait a second.


LIL_M0 said:


> Juno 0.5/10 *I was f#@%ing crap!*





LIL_M0 said:


> *I was f#@%ing crap!*


Yes, you are fucking crap.


You know, you still haven't said why NCFOM ending was crap. If you want us to respect your opinion, you might want to have some reasons to back up your hyperbolic statements.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

My t key sticks sometimes douchebag


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, lookee, he's getting a little angry.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Juno *0.5/10 I was f#@%ing crap!


----------



## Koi (Dec 23, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> *Winnie the Pooh and Christmas Too* 8/10
> 
> It's been a few years since I watched this one.



_*FUUUUUUUUUCK I MISSED IT! *_  This is my favorite Christmas special of all time.  I wish it was out on DVD by itself instead of edited into something else. :\  I might just have to bite the bullet and buy the VHS instead.  Meh.  

Anyway--

Destination: Imagination (Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends 'movie') 8/10 - really fun, and McC gets the job done as always.  I really liked the new friend's design, that was really neato.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Chee.  I think Juno was funny.


----------



## ez (Dec 23, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> _Stepbrothers_: 2.5/10
> 
> Ok, I have to be honest that Will Ferrell is usually hit or miss with me to begin with. But, this has to have been one of the worst movies that I've seen him in. While I appreciated how realistically (although taken to a gross extreme) the two main characters were as bratty men acting like small children, the entire movie felt like I was watching the same five minutes of old, recycled jokes played over and over and over again. The fact that they tried to make it funnier by upping the inappropriate nature of their tired jokes didn't do anything for me. And since there was literally no real purpose to the film or potential creativity shown other than its comedy, there was also nothing to distract one from how much it failed in that aspect .



i've constantly been told this movie's hilarious and that i'm missing out...now i'm certain that i'm not missing out on anything. 

/will avoid like the plague.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hannibal Rising Unrated Version* - 8.5/10


----------



## Fin (Dec 23, 2008)

7 Pounds 7/10

Its a cliffhanger that can either simply confuse the shit out of you or simply amaze you to full extend.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mickey's Twice Upon a Christmas* 7/10

Much like the first one (which I'll be watching later today) it is a collection of short stories about the much loved mascots of Disney. One thing I liked was how Scrooge McDuck looked like he does in a famous picture by Carl Barks.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 23, 2008)

Killed some(A lot) time, Waiting for the latest One Piece episode. Damn, I just realized that I've watched shit loads of movies this month. 

*Transporter 1 [10\10]*. I just love this movie for some reason. It gives the feeling of a new original concept. (3rd Re-Watch)  

*Longest Yard [10\10]*. ....Hilarious movie.

*The Last Samurai [1000\10]*. Epic...First time I actually respect Tom Cruise.

*The Matador [10\10]*. (2nd Re-Watch) Assassins = Great Movie.

*EDISON [8\10]*. Good Movie...If it wasn't for great cast, then I would have given it a 6.
*
Date Movie [3\10]*. Seriously these people need to get a new job. 3 for some laughs.

*Green Street [10\10]*. Awesome movie. Very enjoyable, and a really sad ending.

*The Weather man [5\10]*. It was extremely boring.
*
Lord of War [1000\10]*. Brilliant movie...Nice directing, I felt really sorry for his little brother.
*
Stealth [2\10]*. I gotta kill my friend for recommending such crappy movie. Need my wasted time back!!!

If I have time today and tomorrow, then I might watch *Kiss the Girls*, *Walk The Line*, *Stay*, and *War of the Worlds.*


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2008)

*White Christmas* 5/10

I liked it but there were a few moments that seemed rushed. Plus it felt like the dance scenes were there to make it a longer film. Other than that it was good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

lol, I HATED STEALTH! EVIL EVIL MOVIE.

It had Jamie Foxx, who had previously owned with Collateral and Ray, and the trailers looked awesome. Then it turns out to be some generic action flick that felt like I was watching a bigger budgeted Steven Seagal movie......and Fox isn't even the main character.

Date Movie cracked me up, but everyone knows I have little taste in comedy. For every Young Frankenstein and Monty Python movie I like, I also like all these damn spoofs(except Disaster Movie and Comebacks). 

Date Movie though had a few inspired scenes. I liked the "elimination" bit with the date game.

Vono: He probably hated it for the same reason everyone else hated it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Vono: He probably hated it for the same reason everyone else hated it.



Then why not say it instead of negging me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Then why not say it instead of negging me.



because he's a tard?

Either way, after our discussion of it, he might just embarass himself.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 23, 2008)

The tale of Desperaux 7/10

Very nice animation movie. Better than I expected. I thought it will be too much for children and, while its a film made for a  young audience, it has some details in the plot that appeal to the older people. And what its specifically great is the animation. High quality CGI and the most important thing is the art design, reminiscent of the medieval art and the flamenco painters. A nice discovering.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2008)

Blow - 5/5, I loved it. Casino Royale - something close to 5/5. Maybe if it never went back on whats-her-name's double-crossing.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2008)

*It's a Wonderfull Life* 10/10

This was my first time watching this classic and I'm glad I finally got around to watching it. It's a fantastic film.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2008)

The Pianist... uuuuhhhh 10/10.  Just really well done - and horrible.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

Ocean's thirteen 8/10.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Can't trust you unless you post pics(lol, couldn't help myself. )
> 
> Anyway, what exactly defines Film Noir. it translates into black film, which simply means it was implicit in its material so the production code didnt pwn them.
> 
> ...



*sends you underaged photos of me to you and calls the cops* 

Eh', yea that's the literal translation. But everyone I know that actually knows what film noir is associates it with a stylish crime film. 

Third Man was pretty good, not a fave and the tune didn't really fit but I could watch it again if it was ever on TV.

SEE JUNO. 






Italics said:


> The Pianist... uuuuhhhh 10/10.  Just really well done - and horrible.  Does that make sense?



That's already out? I thought it didn't come out till next year?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> *sends you underaged photos of me to you and calls the cops*
> 
> Eh', yea that's the literal translation. But everyone I know that actually knows what film noir is associates it with a stylish crime film.
> 
> ...




GAH SHE'S A KID!

Yeah, it seems like noir is usually a crime movie about passion and a woman who is probably hiding some dangerous secret. 

lol, I rated Third Man a 3.5/4. Orson Welles small role almost made me give it a 4/4, but yeah, the score didn't really fit. It's odd, because everyone else seems to love it. 

I think the "the Pianist" refers to the Roman Polanski movie with Adrian Brody that takes place in the holocaust or something.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

Only 16. 

The zither is really catchy, it just didn't fit the mood of the film. Made it too bright and cheery when it really wasn't like that. 

Oh, what's that one that has Robert Downey Jr. in it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

16=kid to a 22(almost 23) year old.

The Soloist is with Downey Jr and Foxx.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

You old fart. 

Ah, that's the one. Got them confused.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 23, 2008)

Mean Girls - 7/10

It was funny and I loved it when I was younger, but really, high school doesn't work that way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> You old fart.
> 
> Ah, that's the one. Got them confused.



I'm not offended, as you want to smex Heath ledger, who is older than me. So you're into really old guys!

BURN!

Wow, it's been like 3-4 days since I've watched anything......


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm into Gary Oldman and he's 50. 

I haven't watched anything lately either. Been going to work with my dad, and I didn't have the time to watch Lawrence of Arabia. I'll have time next week though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> *sends you underaged photos of me to you and calls the cops*



You know Chee, 3 pics=/=0 pics.

*
No Country for Old Men-A+*

Watched it last night, completely forgot about the whole milk scene.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

Milk scene is the best scene in the whole movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Milk scene is the best scene in the whole movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



When it shows both Chigurh and Tom Bell sitting down with milk in hand staring at the tv screen...

Chigurh, who is pretty much a alien in human skin, is so outside modern society, probably doesn't understand why people watch tv.

Tom Bell, doesn't understand modern culture, so why would he want to watch it.

Both are outsiders who don't know what to do, but for different reasons.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)

FUCK. I keep confusing NCFOM and TWBB. 

Anyways, milk scene in TWBB is the best scene in that one.

NCFOM, when he starts shooting at him in the road. Badassary.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 23, 2008)

The best scene in "There Will Be Blood" was the swimming scene. If you disagree your opinion is shit.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> You old fart.
> 
> *Ah, that's the one. Got them confused. *



Well, if you haven't seen it you might want to.  It's very well done, Brody's performance is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2008)

Chee said:


>







Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The tale of Desperaux 7/10
> 
> Very nice animation movie. Better than I expected. I thought it will be too much for children and, while its a film made for a  young audience, it has some details in the plot that appeal to the older people. And what its specifically great is the animation. High quality CGI and the most important thing is the art design, reminiscent of the medieval art and the flamenco painters. A nice discovering.



desperaux has been one of my favorite books since the 4th grade; maybe now i'll go see it


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 23, 2008)

Ip Man.


9/10

Donnie Yuen was kakkoii.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 24, 2008)

Prom Night (2008)

Was ok I guess. 5/10


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 24, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> *The Last Samurai [1000\10]*. Epic...First time I actually respect Tom Cruise.



Yeah, I liked that movie alot, Ken Watanbe stole every scene he appeared in though.  Tom Cruise was always an alright actor, I guess the scientology thing gets him alot of hate.


----------



## Juli (Dec 24, 2008)

Down with Love [8/10]

Ewan..


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 24, 2008)

Pine Apple Express

7/10


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 24, 2008)

*Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas* 8/10

Another wonderful Disney Christmas film. I like this one more than the sequel even though there are less stories. By the way Huey, Dewey, and Louie's parents seem to be very neglectful since they don't even come to visit on Christmas.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 24, 2008)

Transporter 3 - 2.6

RE: Degeneration - 6.2

Iron man - 6.8


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

SAW 5/10

The Chronicles Of Narnia: The lion, the witch and the wardrobe 8/10

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian 7/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate Narnia. Seems like its trying to hard to be an epic fantasy like Lord of the Rings or something.

Anyways:

Brokeback Mountain 9/10
Finally on at a time when my parents went to bed so I could watch it without them yelling at me to turn it off. 
Actually, besides the awkward gay sex, its really good. 

Better than the other romances Hollywood shits out of their asses. Maybe a good cock would straighten them out.  





			
				DELAHK said:
			
		

> Transporter 3 - 2.6
> 
> RE: Degeneration - 6.2
> *
> Iron man - 6.8*



You know, giving 9s and 10s out once and a while isn't hard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2008)

7 Pounds 8.5/10

I think it's very underrated.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 24, 2008)

WALL-E 7.5/10

Um, I thought it was OK. I didn't like that there were no voices. The animation was cool though. The story had a good lesson which I thought reflected some of our fears today. Not a bad movie, but nothing out of this world.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2008)

*Fight Club-C*

Why? I just don't like Palahniuk. His stories are aimed at the cynical youth of today, which I'm a part of. But, instead of being for us, his stories play to us.

I can't help but think he's laughing at us for thinking like this and swallowing his increasingly offensive drivel.

Everything else in the movie is great, Fincher directing and Norton's and Pitt's acting...it's just the snarky writing...


----------



## ez (Dec 24, 2008)

7 pounds 

6/10 

wasn't really as moving as it should've been. i'd in fact say i felt contempt for the main character by the end of the movie. aside from that, smith's character needed a much better background. the film tried to do something decent, but it felt as if it fell short, and all in all it felt stagnant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'm into Gary Oldman and he's 50.
> 
> I haven't watched anything lately either. Been going to work with my dad, and I didn't have the time to watch Lawrence of Arabia. I'll have time next week though.



You should watch Oasis of the Zombies(which is todays review!) because it basically is a Lawrence of Arabia clone with a micro budget and there are some zombies......

Love David Fincher, but didnt like Fight Club........I even prefer Alien 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 24, 2008)

*Mickey's Christmas Carol* 10/10

My personal favourite Christmas film. I watch it every Christmas and it's always wonderful.

With this my Christmas movie marathon is complete and I'm considering watching various Disney films next. Of course I'll be watching whatever movies I get for Christmas tomorrow first. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

Fight Club is freakin' awesome, don't know what you guys have been smoking.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes Man 4/10
Wasn't that great. At all. The sweet moment wasn't sweet. Wasn't that funny. Had a few good laughs.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 24, 2008)

Wall-E - 9/10

The beginning kind of made me want to throw up, but it was great overall.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 24, 2008)

The Shape of things(2003)
4/10

I think I missed the point of this. It must have just flew right over my head. It started out slow and long winded and ended very much the same way. Bleh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

I think in the rating section I'll use Vono's way of grading.

Hard Boiled: A-

John Woo is a brilliant action director. If you're unfamiliar with his work, imagine a Chinese Michael Bay..except good!


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 25, 2008)

Snatch [10\10]...Oh man, that was a great movie. The Mix up is done really good.

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels [9\10]...Almost close to Snatch.

Kiss The Girls [7\10]...Fairly entertaining. Not even close to Se7en...I directly re-watched Se7en after watching this bad rip off.

Se7en [1000\10]...Second Re-Watch on HD. I'll even Re-Watch it tomorrow. XD


----------



## C i t i z e n (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this or no one will take me seriously from now on, but...

The Condemned - 9/10

The story was pretty well thought out, though like most movies there were flaws. The dialogue was mediocre, as was some of the acting in general. However, I was highly entertained. So much that I said that the movie was REALLY good, which I almost never do.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 25, 2008)

Hard Boiled - 7.1

Snatch - 7.4


----------



## Rinme (Dec 25, 2008)

Snatch - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Hard Boiled - 7.1



lol, ironic.

Arthur: A

Funny comedy that has a strong character arc and some touching drama.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a special rather than a movie but...

*Doctor Who: The Next Doctor* 10/10

Best Doctor Who Christmas special so far.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Valkyrie *- _3/5, I liked it._
Shit, am I really the only one that saw it? It wasn't bad, but it was nowhere near as good as I had expected it to be.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 25, 2008)

*horton hears a who  - 10/10*
i got it for christmas.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 25, 2008)

Eden Lake 6'5/10

Terrifying british movie about a young couple who gets involved in a brutal confrontation with a bunch of young teenagers. Sometimes is very gore and the depiction of teenagers is stereotyped at times but you can't stop watching that film with a look of OMFG every second.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 25, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 7.5/10

Robert Downey Jr is bloody amazing as the black soldier , watch it now


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2008)

*Wall-E* 10/10

My favourite movie of 2008 and one of my favourite movies of all time. Nothing this year even compares to this movie which I consider a masterpiece. It was difficult waiting for Christmas to watch this because there were moments when I just felt like watching Wall-E. Anyone who hasn't seen this movie needs to go out and buy it at once.


----------



## Naruko (Dec 25, 2008)

Tobirama said:


> Tropic Thunder - 7.5/10
> 
> Robert Downey Jr is bloody amazing as the black soldier , watch it now



After watching this, I agree with this score. It would be a 9/10 if it ended as strong as it started. It started *amazingly* good. It doesn't get bad, don't let me scare you off, just the beginning is exception. 

For Wall-E I felt the opposite...started with a more sterotypical Pygmalion story of sorts, and then got very fun and sweet later on. But both are a must see.

(Also, see Forgetting Sarah Marshall if you haven't already. It is NOT some typical "chick flick"...it's definitely geared towards guys enjoying it to. Best comedic use of male frontal nudity in a long time )


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2008)

The Silence of the Lambs.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda: B-

Superb animations and fight scenes, but the supporting cast felt underused(Seth Rogan, Lucy Liu, Jackie Chan and Angelina Jolie are barely given anything to do). 

It also wasn't as funny as I hoped.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2008)

Valkyrie:  7/10.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 25, 2008)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button - 8.5/10

Very intriguing movie, great acting, twists are rather predictable yet do not take away from the magic. I enjoyed the whole 2h47min movie, great story telling. Though I didn't really get much meaning out of it. Nevertheless a pleasure to watch. *Bottom Line: Watch it for the story telling.*

 Definitely worth watching in theatres.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 25, 2008)

Rating out of 5

Yes Man 3/5= An alright comedy, has its moments, but nothing really standout about it.

Hancock (on DVD) 3/5= Good movie, but something just felt off about the pacing. It almost felt too fast, maybe this is why some people may feel that it felt like 2 different movies. Had it been done right it might have actually been one of the better movies this year (at least the ones I've seen)


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bedtime Stories = 7/10

It's a good fun family movie to go see.  Better than Sandler's last movie, You Don't Mess With the Zohan.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 26, 2008)

The Evil Dead 

10/10

Evil Dead 2

9/10

Cloverfield

8/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 10/10

Near flawless film. Second favorite film of this year.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 26, 2008)

Exit wounds - 7/10


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

Doctor Who: The Five Doctors - 8.6/10 - this was neat, I don't really know much Who lore aside from the new series but I was able to enjoy myself and loved the interaction between the Doctors.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dr. Seuss' Horton Hears a Who! = 8/10

Good family movie.  The scene where the Who's are trying to get the animals to hear them was my favorite part.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 26, 2008)

*Oliver Twist - 9/10*
Great movie, but minus one point for making me depressed.


----------



## olaf (Dec 26, 2008)

*Vicky Cristina Barcelona* 9/10

I'm not huge fan of Woody Allen, but I just loved this movie. It's mainly because of the cast that just works perfectly, and has this special chemistry between them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmmm, Im not sure if I prefer Evil Dead over Evil Dead 2 or not...

Valkyrie: B+

Something feels missing(maybe that we know the ending?) but overall, I thought it was a very interesting and intense thriller.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> *Oliver Twist - 9/10*
> Great movie, but minus one point for making me depressed.



Watch Schlinder's List, that will make you very depressed.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 26, 2008)

Batman: Dark Knight - 9/10

A great film but Heath Ledger was fucking brilliant and I never realised just how good and creepy was he as The Joker. Truly psychotic, manical lip-smacking villian.

It's just a tragic that his life was ended just cos it was accident....It sucks


----------



## Koi (Dec 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Watch Schlinder's List, that will make you very depressed.



Jesus Christ, compared to Oliver Twist, Schidler's List makes you want to kill yourself.


Cars- 8/10.  Only because I only watched the last the last 45 minutes or so.  John Lasseter had soooo much fun with it, though, you can tell.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 26, 2008)

"21" - 9/10

Really, really, really loved it. The ending was way over the top.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, Im not sure if I prefer Evil Dead over Evil Dead 2 or not...



I prefered the first (as you can see by the scores). I liked the eery atmosphere and subtle black humor more than the slapstick and comedy/horror nature of the second. Though they were both awesome awesome.

The laughing scene is my favourite Evil Dead moment though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 26, 2008)

Australia 6'5/10

I was a bit dissapointed with this one since Moulin Rouge was a magnificent surprise and I liked a lot how the director gave his own ways to a musical. First, I dont like very much the comical beggining and most important I think it lacks... passion or something. Its a pretty good film in the production aspects and has some quality details but dont expect this to be a classic alike film just like Titanic and that kind of stuff. One possitive point is that it doesnt feel long although its a 160+ min.   long movie


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Dec 26, 2008)

tropic thunder 10/10
that movie is funny


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 26, 2008)

*Wall-E-B-*

I loved the first 30 minutes, but quite frankly, I thought the whole thing with the humans was stupid.


----------



## benstevens19 (Dec 26, 2008)

Zack and Miri make a porno 7/10. some funny parts but ive seen seth do better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Agreed and Wall-E. It lost steam after awhile.

As for Evil Dead, I think the first one is scarier. The 2nd one is more on an "lol" scale. I'd say the first one is better, while the 2nd one had a notable flaw(crappy supporting cast). But I think I personally enjoy the 2nd one more. The third one is good as well, but is also my least favorite.

Journey to the Center of the Earth: D

The recent 3D one. It's pretty corny and stupid. To me, a good fantasy of this type needs to nail the "bringing us into a new world aspect"(like the first Lotr movie). This movie tried too hard with the CGI to do this, and it doesn't feel natural. The CGI is polished, but not believable(probably due to the 3D aspect). How come a T-Rex from 2008 doesn't look as real as the one in Jurassic Park(which came out 1993)?

Still, even though there is a rebellious, spiteful little brat kid(hate those), he calms down quite quickly. Thank God.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2008)

Oldboy

10/10.


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 27, 2008)

Twilight
7/10


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2008)

Slumdog Millionaire 9/10 

Brilliant film.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight

2nd viewing. 10/10


----------



## aztec92 (Dec 27, 2008)

Pretty persuasion
8/10


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 27, 2008)

The Happening - 5/10 (first time viewing)

IMHO, M. Night Shyamalan's worst film that I've seen. The best acting in the film was coming from Leguizamo, the two boys & several of the extras with small lines. Wahlberg blew in this shit. Unless his goal was to be sarcastic & flat. Give him the fuckin' Oscar.  Deschanel blew in this shit. Just as flat as Walhlberg. To her credit though. The only thing keeping my interest was Deschanel's lovely blue eyes. 

Wanted - 6/10 (3rd time viewing, first since seeing it in theaters)

The more I see it. The worst it got.  Still a good gun blazing action flick.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Reservior Dogs 10/10

Got it on DVD yesterday and I wanted to wait to watch it with my dad but he ran off so I watched it alone anyways. Great movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 27, 2008)

*the dark knight (second) - 10/10* .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2008)

Psycho 2: A

Holy crap that was surprisingly freaky. Probably the best sequel to anything!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 27, 2008)

The Spirit-*5/10*

The plot was left hanging, every woman was smoking hot, the characters were unrealistic and the mystery behind the vase was just silly.

But, at least the visuals were pretty.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Laura 9/10



> Psycho 2: A
> 
> Holy crap that was surprisingly freaky. Probably the best sequel to anything!



Martial likes a horror sequel!?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 27, 2008)

Teeth: 8/10

Weird but interesting premise, not to mention it was full of funny moments.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2008)

Transformers 5th viewing 9/10
The Dark Knight 4th viewing 10/10


----------



## Koi (Dec 27, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The Spirit-*5/10*
> 
> The plot was left hanging, every woman was smoking hot, the characters were unrealistic and the mystery behind the vase was just silly.
> 
> But, at least the visuals were pretty.


Does.. does The Octopus have eight penises too.. ?


Just wondering..


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 27, 2008)

Frost/Nixon-8/10
Religulous- 9.5/10, favorite documentary I've seen so far
Slumdog Millionare- 8.8/10


----------



## Hiken no Ace (Dec 28, 2008)

The Godfather Part I 10/10, anybody that thinks differently ill make u an offer that u cant refuse to change ure mind lol


----------



## ez (Dec 28, 2008)

tdk 7th rewatch 9.2/10

curious case of benjamin button - 7.5/10; dragged a bit too much at certain points and definitely felt a bit too long. it had a nice visuals and an overall nice story, though.


----------



## EZE (Dec 28, 2008)

Step Brothers 7/10


----------



## Mori (Dec 28, 2008)

The Strangers. 2/10

One of the worst movies I've seen this year. Basically just a murder story based on true events which seemed to drag on (most likely to fill the minimum length of the movie) and leaves you confused with many questions unanswered. Next time I rent a horror film, I'm sticking to one based on supernatural events.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Laura 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> Martial likes a horror sequel!?



Glad you liked it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, originally it was going to end as being a dream(In other words, Laura was dead). I guess it style might be on, but its all ambiguous




lol, well, techically......I liked Aliens, Terminator 2(not really a sequel), Evil Dead 2 and the Exorcist 2(lol, kidding kidding). I also liked "Friday the 13th 6"(but all the Friday movies tend to blend into eachother in terms of quality so it doesn't matter)......liked Nightmare on Elm street 3.....

But I was tempted to say Psycho 2 is arguably better than Psycho. The more I think about it, that's probably not the case......but I loved how they decided to continue with the story.

Edit: The Strangers was God compared to Prom Night, One Missed Call and the Haunting of Molly Hartley(the last 2 being supernatural)........

but yeah, cant say I loved it.


----------



## aztec92 (Dec 28, 2008)

paprika 9/10


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 28, 2008)

*Batmas Begins: *I really liked this movie. It was awesome. I liked seeing the story about how Batman became Batman. The acting was also good. I don't really like Katie Holmes for some reason, but she did a good job . . .


----------



## Federer (Dec 28, 2008)

I rewatched Bang Rajan,

the second time seeing it made me change my rating, I'll give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 28, 2008)

Gran Torino: 9.5/10

Clint is my favorite actor, but besides that, my review isn't biased. It was essentially each major role of his, accumulated into one.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 28, 2008)

Bedtime Stories        8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tokyo Godfathers-B*

It was kinda weird just watching anime again, but I should give this movie another try. My faults with it could've stemmed from watching it on tv.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Glad you liked it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't doubt that. xD

I loved it when that dectective punched that guy. It was so spontaneous.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 28, 2008)

This week I went with comedy...



You Don't Mess with the Zohan [8\10]...I laughed at many scenes. the dude is a sex machine.

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the Palestinians threw a medicine thinking it was a bomb made of liquid nitrogen, I fell on the floor from laughing. 

Too bad I broke my headphones, and now only the left side works. 




Hot Chick [9\10]...Very funny movie.

See no Evil, Hear no Evil [8\10]...Old but a good funny movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

Aw, I seem to be the only one who likes "Meet the Spartans"......


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

I hate hate hate You Don't Mess with the Zohan. It was the same jokes over and over again throughout the movie. I stopped watching it about 30 minutes in.

L.A. Confidential 7/10
It was a lot to take in and I'll probably have to watch it again to understand it all, but I probably won't because it was somewhat boring. Great acting though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 28, 2008)

Miss Pettigrew lives for a day 7/10

Enjoyable movie made as a classic film. Frances McDormand and Amy Adams are great actresses and although the film is a bit focused to be liked for old women I think everyone will enjoy it. Classicness at its best.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Semi-Pro 1/10

Need I say anything? Shit movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

lol, didnt think Semi-Pro was that bad. Just didnt know what it wanted to be(drama or comedy).

Arthur 2: On the Rocks: D

Would've been a lower rating if it wasn't for Dudley Moore's sincere potrayal of Arthur and the decent production values. Otherwise, it just isn't very funny.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea, exactly. It was trying to be a comedy and a drama or some shit. And Will Ferrell was supposed to be the main character from the way it was advertised, and yet the other guy was focused on the most. 

I barely laughed as well, boring film and I thought it was just really stupid. And not stupid in a good way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> L.A. Confidential 7/10
> It was a lot to take in and I'll probably have to watch it again to understand it all, but I probably won't because it was somewhat boring. Great acting though.


That's kinda how all noir is really, but for some reason, it just seems right.

Also, Martial using "letters," wha?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beverly Hills Chihuahua = 5.5/10

It was an okay movie.  A few good laughs.  Only paid a dollar to see it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That's kinda how all noir is really, but for some reason, it just seems right.
> 
> Also, Martial using "letters," wha?



Eh', I understood The Third Man and Laura easily. It was a good movie though, just seemed like it was all jumbled up.


----------



## Koi (Dec 29, 2008)

*Marley and Me  *- Let's go with.. an *8/10*.  This movie really does go deeper than the commercials make it seem, and in all honesty, I didn't really want to see it at first.  And while I usually tend to dislike both Aniston and Wilson, they both really pleasantly surprised me here.  What I liked most about it is that marriage isn't portrayed as some sort of Super Happy Fun Time Go!, but how it really is-- it's tough, it's a lot of work, and sometimes you really fuckin' hate each other.    Working through it is the key, and everything that happens here is terribly realistic.  It has ups and downs, but it's generally a celebration of life, both bi- and quadrupedal.  Oh, and I cried like a bitch at the end.


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2008)

I am Legend: 10/10

Spiderman3:  8/10

Independence Day:  8/10


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 29, 2008)

Iron Man - around a 7.5. One of the better Marvel ones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That's kinda how all noir is really, but for some reason, it just seems right.
> 
> Also, Martial using "letters," wha?



Yes, only for a tryout for the ratings section.

Anyway, Laura was so good partially due to its swift pacing. The Third Man's only objective flaw is its pacing(guess it's not really objective).

hmmmmm, "I am Legend" so does not deserve a 10/10..hmmmm, wait. Spiderman 3 and Independance Day getting an 8/10? Nevermind.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 29, 2008)

*The Spirit*

*7.5/10*

I never read the original comics. I was attracted to this movie because it was a Frank Miller Movie. I wasnt expecting much so I was pleasently surprised and had a nice Christmas day  film. The characters in the movie are all likeable. My favorite ended up being the Rookie Cop. She just exuded sexy for me. I think that was kinda the point with all the female characters. This movie was a fun romp in a very campy script. The great thing is that this movie never takes itself seriously. Which I think is what a lot of Frank Miller fans wanted. So they will sadly be disapointed. Not the greatest movie of the year but definitely worth seing if you are bored and just want a fun cheese fest.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 29, 2008)

Beowolf - 8/10

I certainly underrated this film just because I thought I wouldn't like their style (some CG shit) and I was given this DVD on christmas and I thought "Okay, I guess I would give it a chance.)

Well, I did enjoy it very much and Beowolf certainly reminded me of epic Krato from God Of War.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Doubt. 9/10 It was good.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 29, 2008)

Seven Pounds- 6.9/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

The Spirit  7.5/10 

It was what I expected, and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

I couldn't bring myself to see Marley and Me.  I hate Owen Wilson and Jennifer Aniston too much to see it.

Yes Man.  7.5/10.

Chee, Semi Pro sucked?  I saw that Stepbrothers movie over the weekend and it fucking sucked.  These Will Ferrell comedies are too over the top.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't care much for Will Ferrell movies either. I liked Stranger Than Fiction though, he didn't go overboard in that one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

Another movie he didn't go overboard in?  Bewitched.  An awful movie any way!

I like Old School and Wedding Crashers.  Every other project he has been involved with is crap.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Bewitched was shit ever since I heard it was going to be remade into a movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Im fine with his movies.

I liked Stranger than Fiction, Talledega Nights(one of my favorite comedies, actually), Elf and Old School.

Didn't care for Step Brothers, Starsky and Hutch, or that one he did with Chris Kattan where they keep trying to get into some club(that one grew on me somewhat though)

Hated Bewitched.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked Talledega Nights and Elf is a classic in my whole family. They kept repeating lines from that movie during Christmas dinner.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that people actually liked Elf.  And both of you like it apparently.  I'm suddenly very skeptical about both of your tastes in movies.  :S


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't really care for it, but it has funny moments...I think its just funny because of my family though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

In all honesty, I think its quite forgettable. But I'm a sucker for Christmas films and I thought it was both touching and funny. While not great, I still think its decent. 

Anyway, why would you ever think I have good tastes? I watch crappy films KNOWING they will be crappy. How else could someone get through "Oasis of the Fucking Zombies" and Ghosts of Shitdom?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Christmas Story and Christmas Vacation are way better Christmas films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Christmas Story is......dont know about the other.

Best Christmas movie ever= Black Christmas(same director as Christmas Story, but WAY different genre)


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Christmas Vacation:


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 29, 2008)

*The Colour of Magic* 9/10

Another fantastic Discword adaptation. I hope that there will be more to come in the future.

*Corpse Bride* 9/10

Equal in quality to Nightmare Before Christmas.



Rukia said:


> Wow, I didn't know that people actually liked Elf.  And both of you like it apparently.  I'm suddenly very skeptical about both of your tastes in movies.  :S


Elf is better than I expected it to be. Yes it is cheesy and has a very typical Will Ferrell role but there are actually some sweet moments rather than being nothing but jokes.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

The Spirit  5/10

That film can be thankfull with that rate since Im a geek cause its actually worse than that. I liked some secuences of that Octopus guy and those bald minions were pretty funny, I admit. But the general way of filming, the main character and the general indifference I felt made this film only for hardcore fans.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 30, 2008)

Valkyrie *8*/*10*

I liked it for the most part, but at certain times character's actions were predictable and it made me tear up at the end.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Yes Man*

*7/10*

Jim Carrey is getting old. And I dont mean that in a "stale act" kind of way. I mean he is getting old. His face is wrinkly his eyes are drooping. Dont get me wrong, the funny man still has his "Rubber Face" But he seems..... too old to be playing these 20 something Year old type characters. It shows in this movie really bad. All his Co-stars are hot mid 20's actors and actresses. Jim Carrey is what now? 45? 46? His leading female in this movie is ridiculously cute and she is easily half his age. 

Other than that one complaint the movie itself is passable. The concept "Say Yes to absolutly everything" is a little far fetched but the movie makes it seem perfectly normal. There is no brilliant plot here. There is no incredibly crazy physical humor in this movie. There is just over the top situations where Jim Carrey's character, Carl, says yes to everything. Of course, the plot allows him to live perfectly happy saying yes to everything and magically delivers rewards to Carl by ALWAYS saying yes. Anytime he says NO, he is punished by some form of magical........ fate. As long as you dont take the plot too seriously this movie is actually filled with a cute romance. Its a feel good movie in its purest form. This movie made me laugh multiple times. Which is all I ask from my comedies. If not on your movie horizon, you should at least add it to your dollar movie list.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 30, 2008)

8 for Valkyrie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Them!: A-

 Giant bug movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2008)

*Shrek the Third* 5/10

Out of all the threequels of 2007 this was the only one I rewatched. I still don't like the fact Justin Timberlake is in it but the awesomeness of two Monty Python stars makes up for that mistake.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Ugh, Shrek the Third is worth a 1/10. I hated every minute of it.


----------



## SP (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Me too. D:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 30, 2008)

Marley And Me: 8/10

Funny And Sad At The Same Time


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet the dog dies in the end.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2008)

8/10 for Marley?  It deserve to lose 5 just for Jennifer Aniston being in the film.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got around to watching the Dark Knight a few days ago. 10/10 the Joker is awesome .


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 30, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda(2008)
7/10

Out of all the animated movies I saw in 2008, this is the best. But that's not saying much. Some cheap larf's, bunch of characters with daddy issues and Jack Black. I watched it with some children I abducted to lighten the mood and if I watched it alone I probably wouldn't have enjoyed it as much since they seemed to have fun.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2008)

*The Dark Knight* 10/10

It's a great film with a very talented cast (though Bale may want to tone down that Batman voice) but it's still only my second favourite movie of the year. Rewatching it I did see the Cop Joker which I missed the first time, I'm still not a fan of the idea of the Joker wearing make up instead it being his skin.



Chee said:


> Ugh, Shrek the Third is worth a 1/10. I hated every minute of it.


Understandable. There were moments that bothered me which is why I lowered the rating to 5 instead of 6. However in the end I guess the fact that when you compare it to the live action films Mike Myers and Eddie Murphy have been doing lately (eg: The Love Guru and Norbit) this movie is enjoyable at least. To be honest without the Monty Python stars this would just be a 4/10.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button-10/10.
A great story with some great acting really adds to the effect of this movie. It also doesn't hurt to have some spectacular special effects.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo...Did quite a bit of watching the past 24 hours.

*Zero Effect-C*
The humor was rather sparse, but what was there was funny.

*Gone Baby Gone-A*
A dull main character played by Casey Affleck, and some scenes where it seemed like Ben Affleck was playing ping-pong with the camera mar a otherwise great flick.

*Se7en-A*
David Fincher, good script, nuff' said.

*Following-B*
I thought the non-linear storytelling was rather unnecessary and didn't really gel with the whole framing device.
*
400 Blows-A+*
If you haven't seen this, shame on you.


----------



## Koi (Dec 30, 2008)

Rukia said:


> 8/10 for Marley?  It deserve to lose 5 just for Jennifer Aniston being in the film.



You know, I'd normally say the same, but she and Wilson did  really well.  Especially Aniston trying to deal with miscarriage and post-pregnancy and whatnot, that's where she really got me.  But either way, neither of them are their usual, overbearing selves.  I was surprised.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Woo...Did quite a bit of watching the past 24 hours.
> 
> *Zero Effect-C*
> The humor was rather sparse, but what was there was funny.
> ...



Loved Gone Baby Gone, 400 Blows and Se7en. Dont think I've seen the other ones.......


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 31, 2008)

Burn After Reading(2008)
9/10

Enjoyed it a lot. Kept me laughing through out. The briefing scenes were A++++ and I'm a Coen cock sucker so...I'm a little biased.


----------



## Juli (Dec 31, 2008)

Batman Begins [8/10]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 31, 2008)

the Dark knight 10/10 - superb


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 31, 2008)

Kárate a muerte en Torremolinos - 0.2 (I laughed... once).

Serenity - 7

Die Hard 4.0 - 4.6

Battle Royale - 7.2

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - 8


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, that's a low score for Die Hard.  I consider that movie a classic.

*"Now I have a machine gun. Ho ho ho." *

*"Shoot the glass!"*

Damn, dude...it's not even funny how many good quotes are in that movie.

9/10 easy.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 31, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Wow, that's a low score for Die Hard.  I consider that movie a classic.
> 
> *"Now I have a machine gun. Ho ho ho." *
> 
> ...



Hey! I think I was misunderstood! I rated the 4th movie (4.0).

The first one is simply amazing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I'm still not a fan of the idea of the Joker wearing make up instead it being his skin.



Makeup is sexier that way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

April Fools Day(the original): B

Surprisingly good slasher that is pretty funny.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year

*Iron Man* 9/10

A really great film. Iron Man isn't my favourite Marvel hero but I am a fan of Marvel comics so I knew I'd at least enjoy it. Rewatching it was a great way to end the year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of Crystal Skull: A-

Wow, didnt realize how much money it made(It made more oversees than TDK did)


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 31, 2008)

TDK wasn't released in China.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 1, 2009)

Unbreakable 

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, oh yeah, forgot that China doesnt' show movies that have one bad Chinese person in it.

Kung Pow: I won't even rate this, as I love it too much to be objective. I'd rate it an "A", but it doesn't deserve that. It's either a "love it or hate it" type thing and you know how bad my tastes are...........Still, Im sure most people will agree it's better than most of those spoof movies.......


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2009)

eagle eye - 10/10
Second time i saw it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 1, 2009)

The Wrestler 10/10

Great film with no flaws. I'm also a wrestling fan so that def makes it a 10/10 for me. On it's national release I guarantee they'll be endless praise about it.


----------



## Mashy (Jan 1, 2009)

Australia - 7/10

Epicly average, eh?
Still pretty good I reckon.


----------



## dinhosaur (Jan 1, 2009)

Appaloosa 6/10

Ok film but didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 1, 2009)

Spirit 1/10

This movie was horrible


----------



## ez (Jan 1, 2009)

Gran Torino 8/10 

entertaining all in all.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 1, 2009)

*The Hills Have Eyes - *_3/5, I liked it.
_This is the original 1977 version. It's not as good as the new one that came out in 2006.


----------



## dinhosaur (Jan 1, 2009)

My Sassy Girl (Korean one not American one) 10/10 

One of my all-time favorite asian films.


Fighter In The Wind 8/10

Awesome little retelling of a legendary martial artist.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunshine - 7.5/10

A Danny Boyle flick about a team of astronauts trying to save the sun from dying/burning out. I believe this is the first Boyle flick that ventures into the sci-fi genre. Not bad for a first timer. The character Pinbacker wasn't really needed. I liked the way the movie was headed before he popped up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

Danny Boyle did 28 Days Later, which is Sci-Fi.(Well, Horror-Sci Fi)

I liked Pinbacker, even though he wasn't necessary. His few scenes were more scary than  most modern horror flicks(the full movies).


----------



## Shibo (Jan 1, 2009)

Re-Cycle

was awesome, and totally not what I was expecting. 8/10, 'cause at some points it was a bit slow


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, for the first time since I've begun my site, Im completely out of reviews......


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, for the first time since I've begun my site, Im completely out of reviews......



Well, how bout Juno.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Juno would be a great movie to review for a site that focuses on horror and martial arts(Then again......Juno does mention Argento and H.G Lewis and I did review Once Upon a time in America..)


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

You'll get more hits if you did other movies Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah, I prefer reviewing my genre flicks. Tomorrow Ill probably review Spirit and watch 1-2 other movies, so Ill be back in business for a few days.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

The Spirit is not a horror.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

True, but nor is "The Day the Earth Stood Still". I make exceptions. (In the Spirits case, mainly due to the dark, comic book look of the film)


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2009)

*Mamma Mia* 4/10

This movie was bad but in a way that you laugh at how poor it was. The plot was awful and Piece Brosnan cannot sing. It was really stupid but Julie Walters' performance just saved this from being a 3/10. I have no intention of watching this again though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, Juno would be a great movie to review for a site that focuses on horror and martial arts



Glad you agree.

Ilsa: Shewolf of the SS?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought Juno was a good film.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Juno is one of my favorite films. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2009)

Seriously, it was funny.  Most comedies try too hard these days and are ridiculously over-the-top.  Juno was just a smart, funny movie.  It deserved all of the critical acclaim it received.  (And it's a thousand times better than that Hulk movie you guys put into the movie of the year discussion.)


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't seen Juno yet but I did buy it as a birthday present for my sister back in August.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2009)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, a korean film. 7/10. Enjoyable, just really really really odd. lol, the prisons look like hotel rooms (sort of).


Live Flesh directed by Pedro Almodovar. 5.5/10. I wasn't really impressed with this film, I found the plot and dialogue rather shallow.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 2, 2009)

The Dark Knight: 10/10

Two words: Heath Ledger


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

Meet the Robinsons

I watched it on DVD with my friends.  I'd give it a 6.5/10.  It was adorable like most Disney movies, but overall it wasn't that amazing IMO.


----------



## batanga (Jan 2, 2009)

*Get Smart*
-OK film but the inaccuracies made me rage, hard (like the CGI shot of the "bullet" flying through the air with the casing still on... I mean come on...)

*28 Weeks Later*
-good flick but not as good as 28 days


----------



## Major (Jan 2, 2009)

I watched Yojimbo.

Awesome film.  Samurai classic.


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2009)

*Devil Wears Prada* 7/10

Meryl Streep. Anne Hathaway. those two things made it worth watching


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 2, 2009)

Tropic Thunder [9.5\10]...Funny Movie.

I was guessing Tom Cruise and Robert Downey the whole time. I was like "The bald guy must be Tom, or not...But he sounds like him" and "Do I know this black dude, looks very familiar, specially his way of talking and acting". It kinda distracted me from the movie. But when I saw the credits, I was like WTF!!!.

Disaster Movie [1\10]...They are still making this type of movies. Fucking Disgusting. Well at least the title speak of itself.

Chuck and Larry [9.5\10]...Very Hilarious Movie, So glad there was no kissing. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
Who could pass on Boobies?!!!


----------



## Mappi (Jan 2, 2009)

Twilight - 6/10

It's choppy, unappealing and a bit lame.  And Bella doesn't smile or laugh - she sniggers.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

West Wing: Season One - Episode 1-2

Got awesome West Wing boxset DVD (44 discs) for fucking cheap price.

I thought West Wing is very interesting and I'm really into their characters and etc.

10/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Seriously, it was funny.  Most comedies try too hard these days and are ridiculously over-the-top.  Juno was just a smart, funny movie.  It deserved all of the critical acclaim it received.  (And it's a thousand times better than that Hulk movie you guys put into the movie of the year discussion.)



Juno was 2007 though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a movie review for a movie I saw during Thanksgiving.  The worst movie of the year discussion reminded me of it.

*88 Minutes*.  An awful movie.  One of the worst movies I have seen in a long time.  My family and I enjoyed laughing during "supposed" serious scenes.  A couple of mock-worthy moments.

Any scene the female dean appeared in (she wore glasses on the end of her nose and they looked ridiculous)...it was so obvious that the writers were trying to make an attractive woman look smarter.  Bad casting if they had to resort to that trick.

A character named Guy LaForge.  What was the point of this character?  My parents and I had a discussion about this.  We think a writer came into a meeting and told everyone that he had a great name for a character...Guy LaForge.  And the character was written into the film because his name was cool.  Seriously...he served no other purpose.

The acting and the dialogue were both ridiculous.  I remember Al Pacino left a voicemail for someone and said at the end of his message..."btw, this is Jack." LOL...who else would it have fucking been?  

2/10.  Terrible fucking film.  The worst movie I saw all year!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

I had an alright time with "88 Minutes". It's terrible, with countless plot holes, moments of terrible acting(Leelee Sobieski), crap dialogue and some dorky plot turns. But still, it went down so smoothly I had some fun with it(enough to give it a 2/4 star rating). Keep in mind I often laughed at it.

But still, the killer is supposed to kill him in 88 minutes yet he/she attacks him about half way through. wtf......


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2009)

*Gran Torino* 9,5/10

and I thought that Clint Eastwood couldn't get any better


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I had an alright time with "88 Minutes". It's terrible, with countless plot holes, moments of terrible acting(Leelee Sobieski), crap dialogue and some dorky plot turns. But still, it went down so smoothly I had some fun with it(enough to give it a 2/4 star rating). Keep in mind I often laughed at it.
> 
> But still, the killer is supposed to kill him in 88 minutes yet he/she attacks him about half way through. wtf......



I agree with you. But Leelee was hot, so the bad acting is forgivable


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Juno was 2007 though.


Here in the UK it was released in January 2008.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> *Gran Torino* 9,5/10
> 
> and I thought that Clint Eastwood couldn't get any better



GAH. I need to see this. Along with Slumdog.



Gaiash said:


> Here in the UK it was released in January 2008.



We're using domestic release though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> We're using domestic release though.


I'm just saying to some of us it's a 2008 movie.


----------



## DELAHK (Jan 2, 2009)

Twilight - 1.6

Terminator 2: Judgement Day - 9.1


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, why do you go with 9.1 or 1.6? Just round it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

Because a 1.5 is so different compared to 1.6?

*The Incredible Hulk-B-*

Took me about two viewings, but it grew on me. I think it would've been better received if it came out a year or two ago.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 2, 2009)

Mission impossible 3
5/10

It has been in my netflix que for like 2 years but I always moved it out of the top spots. And for good reason. Just more of the same. There were some good parts, nothing great about it...just another spy movie.  The ending pissed me off. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the ending as in the good guy coming out on top...the fact that Cruz's wife shot a couple dudes and walked away all nonchalant as if nothing happened and asked in a playful tone "So what are we doing in China? lol"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

The Spirit: D

Wins "stupidest movie of the year" award(but not worst movie)...at times, the stupidity worked for the film, which saves it from the F rating.

Review will be up later today.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

The Core: 9/10

Anyone seen it? I freakin' loved it : D


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

Wasn't that on TNT? I watched some of it just for Aaron Eckhart.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2009)

*The Golden Compass* 5/10

It wasn't bad but nothing special.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 2, 2009)

City of Ember 6'5/10

Nice effort for young audiences although its sometimes excessively ingenuos for its own good. The kids are alright and you gotta love Bill Murray who totally steals the show in his 4 or 5 appearences as a hilarious mayor.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 2, 2009)

Green Street Hooligans - 7/10

Not as a great as many made it out to be. It was still good though but hit bit of a snag towards the end (not counting the final brawl where that good bloke died).


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

*Kung-Fu Panda-A*

Talk about a surprising movie. I've never been much of a fan of Dreamworks' cgi films, but damn...this movie was just all kinds of fun.

If I had to complain, I'd say that it was a bit to reliant on slapstick, and that the Furious Five were underutilized.

You had Jackie Chan as a monkey for chrissake, and what did he say?

"Let's find your momma."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, Lucy Liu, Jackie Chan, Seth Rogan and Angelina Jolie in supporting roles and all are underused.

The Core sucked, I thought. It was one of the first movies I watched at that age that simply pissed me off.

White Noise 2: C+

Pretty sad when your Direct-to-DVD sequel surpasses the big budgeted original.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

Nathan Fillion was in White Noise 2 right?

He's awesome, Keaton<Fillion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

yup.

I prefer him in more comical roles(Slither, Serenity), but he did good in this.......probably will be tomorrows review.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 2, 2009)

The Simpsons Movie.

...It was okay,it was the Simpsons after all.
Better then most of the newer episodes,I suppose.

I liked it,but the part with the train(or was it an airplane)wasn't all that good.

..3 stars out of 5


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 2, 2009)

theres a white noise 2 movie?????????????????????????????????????????????????'

the first one was like a 0'5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2009)

bleh, it had a few scary moments but the plot felt half baked and rushed. Plot holes dominated it. Its a shame because it had an interesting premise.

But yeah, there is a sequel but it was released DTV.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 3, 2009)

omg

the worse films I have seen those last years have been White noise, Boogeyman, Pulse, The fog, Epic movie and My best friend's girl

0 and 0'5 for that shit


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Man - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2009)

Pulse and Fog were both pretty bad........I hate how these movies have some good qualities, so I cant give them a super bad rating, but they suck enough for me not to be able to give them a good one.

I'd say Pulse is more balanced, but they're probably 1.5/4 Stars AT BEST.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2009)

*Sunshine*. 4/10.

really disappointing, even though it had Rose Byrne.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2009)

The last act of Sunshine left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Twilight* 2/10

it was creepy, stalking, weirdness. That was just ridiculous.............


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> omg
> 
> the worse films I have seen those last years have been White noise, Boogeyman, Pulse, The fog, Epic movie and My best friend's girl
> 
> 0 and 0'5 for that shit


I think you are being too hard on Pulse.  If you give it a 0...what will you give the inferior sequels?  And they are way inferior.  

Fog was a bad movie...but it kept me entertained.  The Oklahoma University Men's Basketball team came to the theater and reacted to like every scene.  People all over the theater were shouting things like "kill that bitch" and "holy shit".  So it definitely made the movie experience more enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2009)

aw, poor Sunshine.

As for Pulse, it was just as generic as all the other remakes of asian horror flicks(minus Ring and Grudge)........havent seen the sequels.

*sigh* but I probably will.......I guess what made White Noise 2 cool is that they actually put effort into the story.


----------



## Mori (Jan 3, 2009)

Valkyrie - 8.5/10

I enjoyed it very much. The pacing was superb, especially after the plan was put into action, and I found myself strongly connected to the characters given that it was based on a true story and real people.


----------



## olaf (Jan 3, 2009)

9/10

epitome of 'slow paced' but at the same time the cast and Kristin Scott Thomos make it worth watching


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

*I am Legend: *It was a good movie, but it was not what I had expected it to be. It felt as there was no real story and the end was both good and bad. However, I can't say the movie was bad though. It was nice.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 3, 2009)

Pulse has sequels too??

Man, that shitfest was hilariously bad. Ghost coming out from the internet?? 

and there were some really stupid scenes like when the ghosts suddenly can destroy cars instead of possesing you.

and how the fuck did they attack a chick in the laundry?? Do those stuff hav wifi connection to clean your socks??

and the acting, well... (im including that electro girl from Heroes)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2009)

No one could have done well with that script.  But yeah, as bad as Pulse was...Pulse 2 was even worse.

Just a stupid idea for a movie.  One Missed Call might have even been better.  (And we all know that was a piece of crap.)


----------



## Bleach (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Man.

8/10.

One of Jim Carry's best  . It was funny XD


----------



## Emily (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes man. 9/10. Really funny, and for once the lead female was interesting as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Pulse has sequels too??
> 
> Man, that shitfest was hilariously bad. Ghost coming out from the internet??
> 
> ...




Hey, Pulse was a remake from Kairo, which was a great movie.

Byt yeah, they didnt have much in common. The dude still hangs himself, the plane crashes....and well, that's all I remember that they both had.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 3, 2009)

Sin City    8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Green Street Hooligans-C-*

The fight scenes in this movie really brought it down: a obnoxiously close and shaky camera(and I usually don't mind it), and the editing makes each fight a collage of fists hitting faces. Whether or not the face is a person you're supposed to root for or hate, it's hard to tell.

Plus, the song played in the final fight made the scene more comedic in it's unintentional cheesiness than dramatic.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw *Hostel* on television.

People said it was a good movie but seriously, what the hell?
It took way too long to get to the 'good' parts, and these parts weren't even that good. 
The gore was mediore, and the movie didn't create any tension or whatsoever at all.
Characters were all dumb as well, I didn't feel for them in any way.

Furthermore, I'm from the Netherlands and was a bit offended by the way they made Amsterdam look in this film, as well as Europe as a whole.
Why is everyone talking German in Amsterdam? Why doesn't Amsterdam even _look_ like Amsterdam and why do Americans always refer to Amsterdam as if it were a country? 

4/10. Just because the gore was mediocre, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2009)

*Pokémon: Giratina and the Sky's Bouquet, Shaymin* 10/10

Another fantastic Pokémon movie. I liked the way Giratina and Shaymin changed formes, it was different from Pokémon like Deoxys who just transformed any time it wanted. Giratina is a really cool Pokémon and I'm glad it seems to be returning in the next movie. Another thing that was interesting is this seems to be the first Pokémon that is a sequel to a previous movie (Mewtwo Returns isn't a movie).


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 3, 2009)

V for vendetta 7/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2009)

The last bits of 1408 7/10

Good movie.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jan 3, 2009)

Frost/Nixon: 10/10.

Without a doubt, in my opinion, the best film of 2008.  More gripping and emotionally involving than even The Dark Knight.  I only wish that one of them had been put up for Best Actor and the other for Best Supporting instead of the two having to compete.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, Pulse was a remake from Kairo, which was a great movie.
> 
> Byt yeah, they didnt have much in common. The dude still hangs himself, the plane crashes....and well, that's all I remember that they both had.



I havent see the original japanese one

Although a friend of mine which I trust said it was nothing special, but wasnt bad either.


----------



## Koi (Jan 3, 2009)

Pulse was actually alright in my book.  Definitely not top-rate horror but I've also seen a hell of a lot worse.  I took it as a B movie and it was alright upon this acceptance.  Didn't love it, but I didn't _totally_ hate it.  Even though the premise was pretty fuckin' stupid.  There just isn't any way around that.

Anyway, *Little Miss Sunshine* -  8/10.  Love this movie every time I see it.  My favorite of Steve Carell's roles.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 3, 2009)

*Letters from Iwo Jima* - 9/10 

Superb emotional storytelling and great acting by the cast with Ken Watanabe who took the lead.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 4, 2009)

Luck number slevin 7.5/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2009)

I never rated Benjamin Button.

9/10.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

*curious case of benjamin button*: 8/10
fell short in a lot of areas, but still a good movie. because of the hype though, i was let down. just not enough depth to call it an "epic". the cinematography was beautiful and the makeup was INSAAANE but imho everything else felt stale

*slumdog millionaire*: 8.5/10
again not as good as the hype made it out to be but the problems in the film were minor i suppose. it was supposed to entertain and did its job very very well

*the wrestler*: 9/10
i loved mickey rourke's performance and i know it has to be either him or sean penn for the oscar. the film was great overall, i really didn't expect to like it more than benjamin button and slumdog but there ya go. i also can't get over the ending it was just plain awesome


----------



## Juli (Jan 4, 2009)

Laputa Castle in the Sky [10/10]

..so, so..beautiful..;_; and a wonderful soundtrack.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Lolita 5/10

It was supposed to be shocking, but it wasn't. And towards the end it just...fell apart. The acting was a little painful at times, especially Lolita's towards the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

on the original Pulse, its creepy but kind of slow....But still, I thought it was the 2nd best J-Horror flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Lolita 5/10
> 
> It was supposed to be shocking, but it wasn't. And towards the end it just...fell apart. The acting was a little painful at times, especially Lolita's towards the end.


The original or the remake?


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

The original. I hear people love the movie so I guess I went in expecting a perfect film and got dissappointed.


----------



## Vangelis (Jan 4, 2009)

We Were Soldiers - 7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 4, 2009)

Easy virtue 6/10

Nice british comedy thats a remake of a silent Hitchcock movie. Jessica Biel is hot but she's not a worth enough actress to lead a film although this is probably the best she has made. It has some great secuences and not being nothing out of this wrld is a refreshing movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

Never heard of Lolita(remake or original). Bleh, out of reviews again.......At the earliest, I should have another review up by Tuesday......


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 4, 2009)

It's a Kubrick film, the original anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

OOOOH YEAH, I do remember a mention of it in that Film Book I had to read for class when we were talking about Kubrick. 

*Sigh* I need to see more of his stuff. The only one I know I've seen is The Shining. I think I've seen the others(in pieces) but not recently.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

I've seen Dr. Strangelove, A Clockwork Orange,  The Shining, Lolita, and some of Full Metal Jacket (got bored of the second half).

Dirty Harry 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, Full Metal Jacket. Yeah after the crazy sarge died the movie lost me.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone seen the full movie? What happens at the end? I don't really wanna watch it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Has anyone seen the full movie? What happens at the end? I don't really wanna watch it.



In Full Metal Jacket??


*Spoiler*: __ 



After the academy training they go to Vietnam and the main characters are been annihilated by a sniper which turns to be a teenager girl. They killed her without mercy


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2009)

Mmmkay, thanks.


----------



## Koi (Jan 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh yeah, Full Metal Jacket. Yeah after the crazy sarge died the movie lost me.



Yeah, I agree.  I mean, it had its moments, especially them marching through singing the Mickey Mouse Club theme song, but in general I enjoyed the first half much more.  R. Lee Ermey is a fucking beast.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 4, 2009)

Seabiscut - 8/10

Pirates of the Carribean - 8/10


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Iron Man-8.5/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 5, 2009)

First Blood 8.5/10

Great action.


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes man 10/10
watch it


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryuk, you dont need to post the rating

its already well known, no matter the movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2009)

Every time Ryuk sees a movie...it becomes his "new" favorite.


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

kiss of the dragon

9/10

Jet Li is awesome, period


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burn after Reading.

One star. It was terrible. I wasted 2 bucks and 2 hours/


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 5, 2009)

Twilight 8/10
Wanted to see him because it was all hyped and stuff 
Was a little surprised, only thing that was retarded when those 2 gangs of vampires are like roaring to each other , i was like wtf...


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for fighting, this is for fun.

First part of Full Metal Jacket is the best.



MidnightToker426 said:


> Burn after Reading.
> 
> One star. It was terrible. I wasted 2 bucks and 2 hours/



That movie is hilarous. That whole dildo chair completely caught me off guard. 

I think I gave it as 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> kiss of the dragon
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Jet Li is awesome, period



lol, I doubt I'd give it that high of a rating, but yes he is.

That movie had badass fight scenes, but little plot. 

Don't remember what I'd rate it. I'd imagine a 3/4 at the least. 

His best two movies are Fearless and Unleashed(although Fist of Legend might be up there too).

I loved Hero, but it loses its impact after the first viewing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2009)

*The Princess Bride* 10/10

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die"


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *The Princess Bride* 10/10
> 
> "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die"



AS....YOU....WISH....


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 5, 2009)

This is England 8/10

Eagle Eye 7/10


----------



## escamoh (Jan 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I doubt I'd give it that high of a rating, but yes he is.
> 
> That movie had badass fight scenes, but little plot.
> 
> ...


really? i've seen it 3 or 4 times now and i still think its great. the opening scene with nameless vs sky is awesome

anyway

just saw the coen brother's *Fargo*

9.5/10. already one of my favorite movies, william h macy was so fucking funny


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 5, 2009)

Casino Royale: 9/10.  It was much better the second time around.  I guess that teaches me not to watch movies at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 5, 2009)

*The Wrestler-A+*

I mean wow. Everything about this movie is great, and while I hate to sound like a broken record, the praise for Mickey Rourke's acting is deserved.

Definitely not a movie to watch to help cheer someone up though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire. Best movie of the year imo. Fantastic story 9/10
Ip Man. Awesome kung fu movie with a good story 9/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 5, 2009)

*vampires - 3/10*
no solid story; 3 for naked sluts, alcohol, violence, swearing, and effort. 

*national treasure 2 - 10/10*
i own it, but it was on HBO.


----------



## Major (Jan 6, 2009)

Transformers.

It was on TV so I watched it. 

6/10 a no brainer, not my style.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2009)

*Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa* 8/10

I really enjoyed this film. Much like the first film King Julien was the best character.


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2009)

Jarhead,

although I missed the first 5-10 minutes, the movie gave me a very good immpression how tough those marines/soldiers had when they were in Iraq.

6.5/10


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 6, 2009)

Bedtime Stories

7/10

I love those two children, they're so cute. 

It's Disney formula, complete with a wacky feelgoodending.

I had some laughs in certain parts, so its all good. =D


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2009)

*Amelie-A+*


Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Ryuk, you dont need to post the rating
> 
> its already well known, no matter the movie



>_>


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 6, 2009)

Saturday night fever 6/10

Lol Travolta. I finally watched this classic and its not bad at all. I thought it would be too much disco centered but its more like the hard life of Tony Manero that every weekend goes to dance (incredibly well, must admit) disco. Travolta does nice (he had an Oscar nomination for this) and the film also has not extremely 70's directing or at least not so much as other films. Night fever Night fever Night fever Night fever Night feveeeeeeer


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

Hated Jarhead........

Saturday Night Fever cracks me up because for some reason, the original Prom Night keeps popping up in my head(even though SNF came out first I believe).


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw bits and pieces of Jarhead, didn't care for it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 6, 2009)

SNF is from 1977 and the original prom night from 1980


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, I figured. 

Prom Night was basically "Friday the 13th meets Saturday Night Fever".


----------



## dinhosaur (Jan 7, 2009)

Ip Man - 7/10  Great choreography for the fights and great execution of it by Donnie Yen.  He truly made you feel like he was a master of wing chun.

About to watch legend of the black scorpion, they say it has good fight sequences, we will see


----------



## ez (Jan 7, 2009)

michael clayton 7.5/10 fairly enjoyable, although it seemed way too serious throughout. further exposition of clayton's character would've been nice too. pretty good ost, as one would expect of james newton howard.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 7, 2009)

*The Marine - *_3/5, I liked it.
_Just another action movie. Nothing special.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

SAW IV was AWESOME! 1000\10. I wasn't expecting it to be this good.

Then ending was awesome, and the whole movie kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

How was the ending awesome? It's just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A rehash of the other endings. I'm probably the only person who wants Saw 6 to have an upbeat, happier ending JUST so it can be different from the others and i can be surprised again.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 7, 2009)

*too much sleep* - 3/10

random indie flick, it was pretty bad
acting and writing was crap


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, Today is the comeback review(my Cannibal Holocaust review will be up later).

And seriously, who would give National Treasure 2 a 10/10......I liked the first one and I'm barely inclined to give it a 7.5/10......


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

The Dark Knight...need I say? 

Got my surround sound installed yesterday and of course I popped in TDK. Awesome sound, scared my dogs too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you guys seen the preview for that new Liam Neeson movie?  Taken.

Look, I don't know anything about any of the villains in this movie.  I will say this though...after that threatening speech from Liam...the villains are fucking idiots for not immediately releasing his daughter.  Seriously, it was obvious based on his tone that he isn't fucking around.  Liam Neeson is dangerous.  And any halfwit should have been able to tell.

Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvUxdQ4q-Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kreig (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally got around to watching The Boondock Saints, and I must say fucking awesome. 

9/10 for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, the trailer for "Taken" was awesome. 

Loved Boondock Saints.

Cannibal Holocaust: D


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 7, 2009)

Kreig said:


> Finally got around to watching The Boondock Saints, and I must say fucking awesome.
> 
> 9/10 for me.



Ehh, gonna keep my mouth shut on this one.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> How was the ending awesome? It's just
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I love this type of endings, just like saw 3. Plus by the time I watched 4, I've already forgotten how 3 ended.

No happy endings please, almost all movies have happy endings(Which is quite boring). But the great ones don't:
-Seven
-The Dark Knight
-Fight Club
-Insomnia
-The Mist

And the trend continues...So I repeat no happy endings.
I know what you mean Martial, It's gonna have some effect, but it will also mean that Saw Movies will stop.

And Bonodock Saints was great. 9\10.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Blade Runner 7/10

I enjoyed it, especially the cinematography aspect of it and the film noir vibe. But...something seemed missing I dunno what though. I'm still wacking my brain over the film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Blade Runner too.  But I needed multiple viewings.  I think it's a pretty confusing film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 7, 2009)

*In Bruges-C-*

The first two acts are great and funny, really flew by.

But as soon as Ralph Fiennes came in, ughh.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out what its point was? Like the theme. I got that the future is going to be bleak kinda thing going on but other then that it felt kind of empty, theme wise.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 7, 2009)

Humanity losing itself in technology.

Also Deckerd's redemption...which kinda falls apart if he was a replicant.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

That's what I was thinking but i couldn't put my figner on it. I'm so slow today.  I even forgot what I watched 5 minutes after I hit the stop button.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 8, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. 

I stopped watching these films after being absolutely disgusted by Chamber of Secrets. I see nothing has changed. Horrible film. 3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the Goblet of Fire is the best HP flick(that actually recieved a straight up positive review; even though its flawed too). I thought "Order" was the worst.

Incredible Hulk: C

Went from a C- to a C because I felt the directing was better than I remembered. Unfortunately, a few new criticisms arised.....

1) No one looks, acts or talks like a real scientist. Mr. Blue was a campy, stereotype of an eccentric scientist. I almost forgot Banner was one and the only thing worse than casting Liv Tyler as a scientist is casting Tara Reid as a scientist(yes, I am looking at you UWE BOLL). Of course, I'm partially joking but come on. Hell, even Roth looked too small to be this elite "fighter"(as he likes to say). 

2) Why does everyone start using the words "Hulk"? The first time is from some college kids who use it on a whim. The 2nd time is by Blonsky(Who is now a monster and COULDN't have seen the interview with the kids because he was KO'ed) when he says "HULK!", as if that was his name. The 3rd time is by Hulk himslef when he says "Hulk smash" even though HE SHOULDNT KNOW HIS FREAKING TITLE THAT WAS BEGAN BY SOME KIDS. Seriously, if they said something like "This is project Hulk" where everyone involved would know the name(and just cut out that interview), then it would be fine.

3) Seriously, is the military THAT unorganized? What part of "bullets don't fucking work" don't they understand?

4) Lack of continuity: Boy do these people travel fast. But the most annoying scene was at the college when it SUDDENLY becomes dark and rainy. I saw some lightning before in the background, but when the Helicopter came it can too clear. Sheesh.

In the end though it feels like they cut out gaps of it(which might be what pissed Edward Norton off enough to not want to do a sequel). 

Unfortunately, in contrast to "Bourne Ultimatum", the Hulk rating stays the same.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

quick question.

am i the ONLY one who's going to dress up as rorschach to go to the watchmen premiere? 

if so, expect a very detailed review that night, which is rare for me. 

anyways~

*30 days of night - 5/10*
after seeing twilight, i don't like vampires all that much anymore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

The cure for Twilight is watching the older Dracula movies(like the Christopher Lee one).......worked for me.


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 8, 2009)

Mallrats
10/10
Kevin Smith's second best film (next to Chasing Amy).


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Man 5.5/10
Wasn't that great. It is a feel good movie that didn't make you feel that great. Had some halarious scenes(rock scene) but overall, the scenes which were suppose to be funny , weren't.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Seven Pounds*

*9/10*

I remember when I was watching "I am Legend" and there was a scene where Will Smith is quoting the lines to the first Shrek movie. I said to myself, "Will smith is an amazing actor." He is still is. Will Smith's portrayal as Ben/Tim in this movie is amazing. The movie starts out with a huge questionable purpose which I would hate to ruin by telling you. What I can say is that during this entire movie Will Smith's character has two faces on at the same time. At times he displays 3 very conflicting emotions at the same time. He is always sad. He is fighting happiness and sometimes when he really wants to be angry he has to put it aside and keep up an act for the other characters in the movie. If you have only seen the preview for this movie chances are you have no idea what this movie is about. To be totally honest the best way to watch this movie is to NOT know what you are about to see. What I will say is that after its over you will really, truly, believe that there are good human beings out there. If you are not strong, you might shed a tear of respect or two. The only complaint that I have about the movie is that the secret plot point is dragged out until the very last minutes of the movie. Other than that I highly recommend.


----------



## olaf (Jan 8, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> *Seven Pounds*
> 
> *9/10*
> 
> I remember when I was watching "I am Legend" and there was a scene where Will Smith is quoting the lines to the first Shrek movie. I said to myself, "Will smith is an amazing actor." He is still is. Will Smith's portrayal as Ben/Tim in this movie is amazing. The movie starts out with a huge questionable purpose which I would hate to ruin by telling you. What I can say is that during this entire movie Will Smith's character has two faces on at the same time. At times he displays 3 very conflicting emotions at the same time. He is always sad. He is fighting happiness and sometimes when he really wants to be angry he has to put it aside and keep up an act for the other characters in the movie. If you have only seen the preview for this movie chances are you have no idea what this movie is about. To be totally honest the best way to watch this movie is to NOT know what you are about to see. What I will say is that after its over you will really, truly, believe that there are good human beings out there. If you are not strong, you might shed a tear of respect or two. The only complaint that I have about the movie is that the secret plot point is dragged out until the very last minutes of the movie. Other than that I highly recommend.


it was okay, acting was really good, but the plot didn't manage to hold thing together. tad disapointing

*Mirrors* 6,5/10

nothing amazing, but it was entertaining and not as bad as I expected


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

*Almost Heroes*
7/10

It wasn't the greatest movie ever or anything, but it had some funny moments.. And I love Chris Farley.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The cure for Twilight is watching the older Dracula movies(like the Christopher Lee one).......worked for me.



does nosferatu work?

i like nosferatu.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2009)

RocknRolla 7/10

Another good movie from Guy Ritchie. Better than Lock, stock and two smoking barrels but not as funny and fast paced as Snatch. Still hilarious scenes and happennigs through the film with good actors.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Blade Runner 7/10
> 
> I enjoyed it, especially the cinematography aspect of it and the film noir vibe. But...something seemed missing I dunno what though. I'm still wacking my brain over the film.


I didn't properly get it on first viewing, but if you're up to watching it closely in another viewing it's brilliantly rewarding. Definitely among the best storylines _I've_ ever seen.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 8, 2009)

Akeelah and the Bee

8/10 

Nice and inspiring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Its been too long since I've seen Nosferatu so I can't tell you(I'm also the one one who thought Harker was creepier than Dracula in that)........


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 8, 2009)

The Family That Preys. 9/10 Damn good movie and I cant believe its a Tyler Perry movie too.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 8, 2009)

*Once Upon a Time in High School* - 8.5-9/10

Going into it, I was expecting no more than a decent, low budget martial arts flick. I got it for ?1.99 new and it's a Korean film - I didn't see how it could be great. How wrong I was...

Rather than being an action film, it turned out to be an involving drama about high school life in Korea back when it was normal for kids to be beaten by military people inside schools. It was a story about a boy becoming a man, a love story, a tale of friendship and, of course, it had some nice fight scenes thrown in. I thought the actors were excellent - they all looked AND acted the parts they had to play. The film also had beautiful visuals and music. It was very close to being perfect.

...however, I do have a few issues with the film:

1: How did Hyun-soo go from not being able to fight to being able to fight Woo-sik? I thought at first Hyun had hid his real skills but that doesn't go with how he couldn't take punches and didn't fight very well in the mass brawl scene.
2: This is related to the above. I didn't like how it took Hyun all of five minutes to learn how to fight like Bruce Lee...or rather, since he was a fan and knew some of his moves already, I didn't like how quickly he was able to train his body. 
3: Why did Hyun hit the head of the student patrol on the back of the head multiple times just before the end, when they were headed to the roof to fight? I know the student patrol never fought fair but it seemed odd for the main character to cowardly attack from behind... I thought the idea of Hyun fighting him was to beat him without cheating.

I can ignore the above points and enjoy the film (I've watched it twice already), but they do bother me somewhat.

*The Last King of Scotland (rewatched) *- 8.5-9/10

A very, very, very good film. Forest Whitaker, who I always remember for his distinctive lazy eye that makes him standout from his perfect looking Hollywood peers, put in the performance of his life and made the film brilliant to watch. How he switched from scary to funny and back to scary was totally believable - he fooled me into thinking I was watching a real African dictator and not an American actor.

My only issue with this film was the ending. Although the rest the film never felt forced or impossible to accept, I couldn't swallow how the Scot was allowed to randomly escape after the people torturing him left him, giving him the chance to do a runner. It was even more difficult to accept the fact that a black doctor helped him, even after telling the Scot that he deserved to die.

*Mean Streets* - 6-7/10

I didn't get this film at all. It seemed to move along with no purpose from start to finish, never having much impact on me and never coming across as a very well made film. I found out after watching that it was made based on the experiences of the director, which didn't surprise me when I'd thought it was more like a documentary than a film while watching. The random ending left me feeling indifferent about the film.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

About half of *Apollo 13*, edited, with commercials, as I was falling asleep - 8/10 so far.  Fairly compelling, and I love Ed Harris and Tom Hanks.  I tend to dislike Kevin Bacon and his giant nostrils pretty strongly but seeing as he was on a quest for pussy through the first part and I found that pretty funny, I'll not dock points for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2009)

When is Saw VI coming out?  Seriously, I am ready for another one.  I want to know what Jigsaw has in store for us next.  

And when is the sequel for The Haunting of Molly Hartley going to come out?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Saw 6: Probably next Halloween. Isn't there some reality T.V show that has a bunch of actresses doing these competitions and the winner gets a role in Saw 6? lol....If you are saying this to spite me, I actually am looking forward to it. I even more-or-less liked Saw 5(which was the worst in the series)

Haunting of Molly Hartely: Er, well, the Unborn looks like its a sequel........guess what I'm seeing tomorrow? *considering it flopped, I doubt there will be a theatrical sequel.*

Going back a bit on "downer endings", to me, if you got to do it, make it count. "Seven" needed its ending because it made it memorable.

"The Strangers" didn't need it(especially considering they SPOIL it in the damn opening scene), the last 2 Saw sequels didn't need them(its getting old) and the Haunting of Molly Hartley REALLY didn't need it.

SO to me, if there is a good reason for it, downers can work. But in most cases, they are just trying to be shocking.........when they really aren't.

Of course, sometimes it works......the absurd ending of Friday the 13th was awesome in its stupidity.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> quick question.
> 
> am i the ONLY one who's going to dress up as rorschach to go to the watchmen premiere?
> 
> ...



Might go as Silk Spectre if I can find something that looks that sexy. :ho

At least the vampires in 30DON actually burn in the sun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Although the ending sucked(good vampires get happy deaths while evil ones really look like they're in severe pain. Also, it ripped off Blade II......which also had the same stupid ending.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Didn't care for the movie either, didn't give a flying fuck if the characters died or not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

But at least its God compared to Twilight.............or not(I'd only rate 30 days a 2/4 or 2.5/4, in contrast to Twilights solid 1.5/4.......)


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

^They didn't rip each other off.  30DoN was a comic first, published the same year that Blade II was released.  Can't figure out which came out first, though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't really like vampires so I can't really say if anything in that genre is a god.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't really like vampires so I can't really say if anything in that genre is a god.



So far, the only 4/4 star rating I've given a vampire movie is "Horror of Dracula"(and I wasn't sure whether to give it a 3.5/4 or a 4/4 for awhile).....

Maybe I'll think of more later. I did like Blade 2 and Underworld 2.......but those are 3/4 star ratings.

Koi: Did the 30 days COmic end the exact same way the movie did?


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen the newer Nosferatu, but it's not my favorite movie. Still better than Twilight though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, Uwe Boll has made better movies than Twilight......so its not really a compliment when you say "So and so is better than Twilight".....


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

"So and so is better than Uwe Boll's films," then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

That's also not much of a compliment either...........Thats like saying 

"You're more attractive than Rosie O'Donnell!"


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, yea, I remembered the vampire movie I absolutely loved. Let the Right One In, great vampire flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2009)

I cannot think of a good vampire movie.  Hell, I can't even think of a decent vampire movie.  From Dusk till Dawn maybe?  I didn't like that movie at all, but it seems to have a bit of a cult following.

Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust is probably the best vampire related thing I have seen.

Chee is supposed to be a big movie buff.  Her refusal to see Gran Torino bothers me though.  I might not be able to take her opinion seriously anymore.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I DIDN'T REFUSE TO SEE IT! 

They wil believe your lies you know. 

I'm gonna try and see it this weekend if my family has money. I wanna see it so bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Ill probably see Gran Torino on Sunday.

Oh yeah, liked Dusk Till Dawn(even the sequels were alright) and loved Vampire Hunter D(2)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee would choose to rent Disaster Movie over going to the theater and watching either Gran Torino or Revolutionary Road.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Might go as Silk Spectre if I can find something that looks that sexy. :ho
> 
> At least the vampires in 30DON actually burn in the sun.



pictures, plz.
i'll return the favor with sugar cubes and beans 

FUCK, SHAUN OF THE DEAD OWNS TWILIGHT.

. . .

SHAUN OF THE DEAD OWNS A LOT OF THINGS


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chee would choose to rent Disaster Movie over going to the theater and watching either Gran Torino or Revolutionary Road.





Such a lie spreader.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Such a lie spreader.



nobody would want to see disaster movie.
they'd rent twilight first. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Wouldn't rent that crap either.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

precisely.
this is why stephenie meyer's family betrayed her with midnight sun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wouldn't rent that crap either.



That's because you've already got the BD preordered.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

> That's because you've already got the BD preordered.



You guys are horrible!


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

IT'S OKEH, CHEE. THE JOKER STILL LOVES YOU


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

That sexy man beast will always love me. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Ill get you a copy of Disaster Movie for your birthday Chee.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Ill get you a copy of Disaster Movie for your birthday Chee.


I'm going to get Chee a ShamWow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

hmm...last few movies I've seen


*Doubt*

Thought the acting in this was phenomenal. I really liked all the characters too. Good pacing also. I'd give it a *9/10*. It reminds me of my short stint in Catholic school too. The mean nun was just so...mean. 

*Frost/Nixon*

This was also a great movie. Acting was good as well. It was nice to see the retelling of such an important part of our political history. Only thing I didn't like about this movie was how they kept making so many fighting metaphors, it kinda made the debating seem corny. Other than that, it was a really well done film. I saw this back to back with Doubt, and while I still like Doubt a bit better i'd give this one a *9/10*


*Revolutionary Road*

 Like the past three, real good acting. But this plot really didnt have much direction too it. Alot of it was just the same scene over. It got kinda boring seeing the couple argue with each other. I loved how the guys had sex for like 10 seconds then nutted. The ending was kinda fucked up, but overall I didn't really like this movie - which is a shame becuase I had high hopes for it. I'd give it a *6.5/10*



*Clerks*


Well I obviously didn't see this one in theaters. But I did see it a few days ago, and it didn't disappoint. It was really fun imo. Alot of good liners, great message, and man it just felt so 90s. Of course the video store clerk had the best lines, it was a real great film and prob ranks amongst one of my fav comedies now. I'd give it a *10/10*.


----------



## ez (Jan 8, 2009)

tropic thunder 6.5/10 really unfunny for the most part, but downey and cruise's characters were fairly amusing. the entire flick felt rather mundane despite it being so highly dramatized from the get-go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Clerks?(and likes Clerks 2?)


----------



## krome (Jan 8, 2009)

Twilight *-9,000/10  *


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Twilight *-9,000/10  *



Just say no.



MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Clerks?(and likes Clerks 2?)



I liked Clerks. Didn't like Clerks 2.



Rukia said:


> I'm going to get Chee a ShamWow.



Is this ShamWow to soak up my soaking wet panties after watching TDK for the 1 millionith time? 


:ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

A little bit too much information.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 9, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Twilight *-9,000/10  *



NO.
SHAME ON YOU, LIKING THOSE SPARKLY VAMPIRES.
the sparkles look like sweat.


----------



## ez (Jan 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Clerks?(and likes Clerks 2?)



i liked the original Clerks the first time i saw it, but not enough to rate it a 10/10; the second one didn't leave a lasting impression on me despite having a donkey show.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 9, 2009)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (2006)
6/10

Enjoyable but not world beating. I have a man-crush on Downey Jr. I dunno if I would fuck him but I would so give him a HJ. He's just so...yummy? I dunno how to describe it. Om nom nom nom. Oh yeah the movie isn't great...predictableish.


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha on HBO

10/10

Beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 9, 2009)

Pee wees big adventure lol/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like either Clerks movie.  Chasing Amy was the best Smith movie btw.

Twilight was lousy.  Praising it even in a joking manner is a surefire way to kiss away all of your credibility.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 9, 2009)

Ryuk said:
			
		

> Pee wees big adventure lol/10




*Basquiat* - 9.97/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2009)

Akira 7.5/10
Pretty HQ animation for its time but the story was confusing and a bit slow-paced.


----------



## Kreig (Jan 9, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make A Porno

Pretty funny. I give it a 7/10


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 9, 2009)

The Wrestler
10/10 
great acting


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm gonna try and sneak into Gran Torino this week. No one 18+ will go with me. =\


----------



## krome (Jan 9, 2009)

> NO.
> SHAME ON YOU, LIKING THOSE SPARKLY VAMPIRES.
> the sparkles look like sweat.



-9000 out of 10 is the rating I gave Twilight. 
 It was an unintentional laugh riot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2009)

Unborn: Right now, Im inclined to say C+.

Surprisingly good for its type.......Also, the flaw pointed out(I think by Vono) that the kid isn't a fetus or at the age he's supposed to be is actually explained pretty well........

Dammit, I can't use my "Unborn should have remained Unborn" line......Maybe I'll reuse it for "The Uninvited".

Still, Im actually stoked about horror flicks again. Bring on Uninvited, that Haunting movie, and my bloody valentine!

Hell, even the "Last House on the left" trailer intrigued me. Review will be up later today/


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 9, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire-10/10.
A Indian fairytale with lots of scamming and gang wars. What more could you want?


----------



## Purple Croissant (Jan 9, 2009)

TWILIGHT!!!

10/10!!

OMG!!!!! I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!!! I IN LOVE WITH EDWARD!!!!!!!!!!<3333333


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

Purple Croissant said:


> TWILIGHT!!!
> 
> 10/10!!
> 
> OMG!!!!! I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!!! I IN LOVE WITH EDWARD!!!!!!!!!!<3333333


Chee's dupe account.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Frida 10/10

I really didn't wanna watch the film at first because I hated the director's work in Across the Universe, while Frida had the same style that ATU had, it wasn't as annoying because it was toned down (there were only two scenes were it was really stylized). Character development, acting and overall storyline was superb. I have a new favorite movie and hopefully a new favorite director.



Purple Croissant said:


> TWILIGHT!!!
> 
> 10/10!!
> 
> OMG!!!!! I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!!! I IN LOVE WITH EDWARD!!!!!!!!!!<3333333





It's loaded. Put it to your head. And pull the trigger.



Rukia said:


> Chee's dupe account.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 9, 2009)

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle-9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I went and saw Slumdog Millionaire.  It was alright.  I have seen a lot of award worthy films recently (Torino, Benjamin Button, and Revolutionary Road).  The bottom line is that I don't think it's up to that level.

6.5/10.

On another note.  I am tired of seeing The Watchmen preview.  I have seen it at like the last 8 movies I have been to.  I want some new previews!


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, I've only seen the Watchmen preview once in the theatre.

I watched about 3 minutes of the beginning of Slumdog but I stopped since the audio was really off. I'll rent it when it comes out next month. It really wasn't that good Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

6.5 is an alright mark.  It just bored me.  Not my kind of film.  And I think it's a bad choice with all of the other movies out right now.  The Wrestler, Revolutionary Road, Frost/Nixon, Gran Torino, Benjamin Button, etc.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I keep seeing 10/10 for it so 6.5 was kinda out there. I'm into that gang stuff so I'll probably like it.


----------



## shiroukamui (Jan 9, 2009)

The dark knight (2nd time): 8/10 
Star wars 3 (3rd time): 9/10 
The girl next door 2004 (1st time): 6/10 (elisha cuthbert 5 yrs ago: 10/10 )


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I keep seeing 10/10 for it so 6.5 was kinda out there. I'm into that gang stuff so I'll probably like it.


I would have rather watched Gran Torino AGAIN.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I might see it this weekend. :ho

_If _my dad returns from the search party early. Cause my mom and grandma don't wanna see it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I have a new favorite movie and hopefully a new favorite director.



Juno/Barton Fink's no longer my favorite.



Chee said:


> _If _my dad returns from the search party early.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

What's you're favorite now? 

My uncle's brother went missing for over a week now. Dad is up near Cochino County or whatever its called, looking for any trails and crap. I didn't know the guy though, but I heard my uncle is pretty upset.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

I still gotta see that movie. 

I didn't even know about Mark until his missing person report was on the local news and my uncle was talking about him. But yea, I hope they find him soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

My uncle(by marriage)'s brother vanished and we never heard of him again. 

Barton Fink didn't do it for me when I saw it like 6 years ago. To be fair, I watched it at an age where I needed action and blood for me to like a movie. However, oddly, I remember it very well. I also watched it till the end, so it must have left an impression. the ending scared the crap out of me.

Lone Wolf and Cub: Baby Cart in the Land of Demons-  B

It's the 5th entry in the series and its actually pretty good(what series' do have good 5th entries. Friday the 13th, Saw, Halloween, Nightmare on Elm St all suck at this point. I hear Hellraiser 5 is decent).....


----------



## eD (Jan 10, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still.... 6/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 10, 2009)

From Dusk Till Dawn

The only thing I found to be wrong with this is that it was basically two different films seperated at the middle. But other than that, it succeeded with flying colours at what it was, a fun and cheesy action/horror.

8.5/10


----------



## Hana (Jan 10, 2009)

Muppets from Space.



I don't know why I was watching it or why I watched it all the way to the end. All I know is that I may have been high.

4/10 Entertaining but pointless.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 10, 2009)

hahaha

you americans cant go to the cinema without a +18 years person


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think Chee's wimping out.  How hard is it to buy a ticket to Bride Wars and then sneak into the R Rated movie you want to see?  I did that shit when I was underage tons of times.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> hahaha
> 
> you americans cant go to the cinema without a +18 years person



You can't buy a ticket to a rated R movie with out being the age of 17 I think.


----------



## Vangelis (Jan 10, 2009)

The Longest Day - 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I think Chee's wimping out.  How hard is it to buy a ticket to Bride Wars and then sneak into the R Rated movie you want to see?  I did that shit when I was underage tons of times.



That's what I'm going to do today. Told my mom that I'm going to look for a job, really I'm going to see Gran Torino.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't there usually security now for rated R movies on opening weekened? 

I snuck into one movie when I was underage(it was Jason X) but panicked when the dude who sold me the ticket(for whatever movie I bought it for) came in and saw me(didn't do anything though). 

Oddly, when I was 15(maybe 16) I bought a ticket for "Cradle to the Grave" and got in.....guess I looked that old.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm probably going to go to Dickinson, their theatre is usually very empty when its not summer and nobody really checks the tickets.

Plus I know where its at so I won't get lost.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 10, 2009)

revolutionary road - 9/10

great film imo, dicaprio's performance was awesome and the two scenes michael shannon was in, he totally stole the show. only problem: dialogue was a bit unrealistic and so was the delivery, looking mostly at kate winslet here. though she still did a good job


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Children of Men: 5/10
Promising concept, horrible execution. The movie was all over the place and some of the shit made zero fucking sense.


----------



## Kreig (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to buy tickets to R rated movies when I was like 14. 
XD. No one really cares around where I live.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Children of Men: 5/10
> Promising concept, horrible execution. The movie was all over the place and some of the shit made zero fucking sense.



How? I mean, where was it all over the place and what shit didn't make any sense?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, I completely understood pretty much the entire thing, and I didn't find it to be all over the place at all.


The Lost Boys

Classic vampire flick with horrible eighties fashions styles.

8/10


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 10, 2009)

The Spirit 4/10
Stupid Characters, kind of meh plot


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

Gran Torino 9/10

Bought a fooking ticket for shitty TDTESS and went into Gran Torino. Happy as a dog.

Great movie, the acting didn't bother me at all even though it was kind "engh" but overall it was a good movie.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 10, 2009)

Sadly, the last movie I saw was Eagle Eye. I gave it a 6/10, so-so but reminded me too much of Enemy of the State.

I need to go to the movies more often.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Curious Case of Benjamin Button-7.5 out of 10. I did enjoy the movie, but the concept at the end made no sense. Sad movie though. Thought all the acting was good. Funny too. Just hated the fact that what happens to him doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

The scenes of the guy being struck by lightning were fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it does make sense. Benjamin is the person that represents life lived backwards from the beginning of the movie, the clock that goes backwards. It's not a true story and its not realistic, its a fantasy films set in real life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

Satans Black Wedding: D+

Dammit, started off awesome but went down the toilet by the end. Curse you Grindhouse fodder.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 10, 2009)

*disaster movie - NEGATIVE 21932103/10*
disaster movie is disastrous.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Curious Case of Benjamin Button-7.5 out of 10. I did enjoy the movie, but the concept at the end made no sense. Sad movie though. Thought all the acting was good. Funny too. Just hated the fact that what happens to him doesn't make sense.



What doesn't make sense about it?


----------



## Cero (Jan 10, 2009)

Benjamin Button 8/10 

Liked it, i _am_ a fan of odd things, so this movie caught my attention. A man learning the values of life, from an old man to  a child is quite a story, told through his daughter to his dying lover. Bit disappointed i didn't hear all 7 times that guy got hit by lightning D:


----------



## shiroukamui (Jan 11, 2009)

Into the Wild
9/10. nice movie. they could have made it better though (to be oscar winner). emile hirsch is a great actor. maybe I need to watch milk to see him and the director (sean penn) work together again =P


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2009)

shiroukamui said:


> Into the Wild
> 9/10. nice movie. *they could have made it better though* (to be oscar winner). emile hirsch is a great actor. maybe I need to watch milk to see him and the director (sean penn) work together again =P



That's just vague enough to work.

*Brazil-A-
*

Even though I'm not a big fan of Terry Gilliam, it's hard to hate this movie. The film creates such a fascinating world, and unlike a lot of movies, it doesn't ditch exploring the place at the end of the first act in favor of moving the story around.

In fact, the rather weak and aimless story just seems like an excuse to spend some time in the odd future the film presents. Which is fine by me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

*West Side Story*

Saw this for the first time today. Boy this one was great. I was shocked that they would start the ballerina dances so early on in the movie. Some parts were pretty funny, like the knife fight but overall it was a great film. I loved the songs, especially the one where the guy pretends to be a cop and rift pwns him in the end.

Defiantly very innovative too. Sadly, I had really low volume because of how shitty my computer is, pretty much any movie over 1 GB it has that problem. Other then that technical issue I'd give this movie a *10/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

A Simple Plan- A

Twas great. I actually know someone like Billy Bob's character. The inner conflict between them all was great.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 11, 2009)

*Batman the Dark Knight: *It was good and I have always liked Batman. Heath Ledger did an outstanding job as the Joker. He really freaked me out was totally crazy, so what was good acting, and the story was good too.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 11, 2009)

Jumper ... 6/10

Started out pretty well. Over did it with the whole jump fest in the 2nd half of the movie. I was expecting worse after hearing & reading all the bad stuff that people have said about it. Since Griffin is alive. I'll be looking forward to the sequel that's supposedly due out in 2011. In which I expect to see some corny shit with mother (Diane Lane)/sister (Kristen Stewart) v. son/brother (Christensen) storyline.


----------



## KiKeV (Jan 11, 2009)

Valkyrie = meh
Gran Torino = HOLY EFFING SHITE!


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 11, 2009)

Shakespeare In Love: 6/10.

But then again, I had trouble paying attention.


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 11, 2009)

A part of Fight Club , the part i saw was very good.
Liked the acting and the type of movie 
Will rent in , to see it fully
Will give it a 8/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

West Wing: Season One - 17-19

Awesome, really happy to see a deaf character being a part of this serie!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 11, 2009)

Milk 7/10

Good movie thanks because of the acting, specially of course Sean Penn, who makes one of is best works ever in this film. The supporting actors are also very good, making believable their characters and almost all the time theres no a excessive portrait of gay manners. Everything is in the exact measure, which is hard. An applause.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 11, 2009)

Ghost World, which somehow was a fairly engaging movie. I liked Enid, she was that awkward kind of character which I am interested in. So, 9/10, probably will have to pick up the comic series at some point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

Gran Torino: A

Holy shit what an awesome movie. I was almost brought to tears during a shocking act of evil near the end. I should warn you, those who have not seen it, its not as action oriented as the trailers make it out to be. It mainly focuses on his growing relationship with his neighbors. But don't worry, the funny stuff always makes it engaging.

Only qualms are 
-The chinese boy's acting wasn't always that good.
-The title of the actual movie felt......well, like they couldn't find a better title.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought the title was appropriate.  Think about how the film ended.


----------



## ez (Jan 11, 2009)

A Taste of Honey 

8/10 

It's been awhile since i've watched a relatively old flick and this was definitely a welcome change. Some of the lines said in this movie are rather memorable, and i like how they're said as nonchalantly as possible (plus they're hilarious). Oh, and it has some nice shots, directing-wise. Above all though, i found the situation the characters were caught up in to be very intriguing. The actors gave some good performances. 

Doubt 

8.25/10

Philip Seymour Hoffman is quickly moving up on my list of favorite actors. I usually don't bother with movies like this, but it was a chance to see him go head to head against Meryl Streep; needless to say, they did not disappoint.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I thought the title was appropriate.  Think about how the film ended.



I get that. But the title suggests a movie about cars.

When I first heard about it, I was like "why the hell is Clint Eastwood doing a race car movie"?

It's like Jet Li's movie that's called Unleashed. I can understand why they called it Unleashed, but it's still a lame ass title.

*However, Unleashed had a better original title(Danny the Dog). I'd have no idea what else to call this one*

Fuck, the only loose end in my script is the Title. Titles are hard these days......


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

MartialHorror, I'm watching the Golden Globes.  I didn't realize Clint Eastwood's song in Gran Torino received a nomination for Best Original Song.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, didnt even notice that was him singing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got back from Manchester. Last year while my parents went to watch the football my brother and I saw Iron Man. This year however there wasn't anything interesting on so we went with which seemed like the least annoying and one my sister was interested in.

*Bride Wars* 2/10

This was bad. None of the characters were likable, nothing made me laugh, the plot was poor and even the music wasn't interesting at all.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 11, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream.


I've been told (for the past 7 or so years) that this film is fantastic and quote end-quote "deep". God, what a load of bollocks. I've seen this film twice, once in 2001 and again this year. One star.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer: F

Just as stupid as the Spirit, but not as amusing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked the Munich clips they played at the Golden Globes for Spielberg's lifetime achievement award.  I thought that was a great movie.  I haven't seen it recently, but I feel like reviewing it.

9.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Meet the Spartans - *_2/5, I didn't like it._
*The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift - *_4/5, I really liked it._


----------



## RugaRell (Jan 12, 2009)

twilight 1/10

seriously one of the worst films ive seen, acting was awful and story sucked


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

Hercules (the Disney movie)

10/10 Disney movie and from the 90's, which I still consider to be the best decade for Disney movies. ;____;


----------



## Heran (Jan 12, 2009)

The Shining 9/10

I hardly rate films 10/10, I really do like this film but its no exception to my word.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2009)

*The Third Man-A+*

The Criterion BD looked fantastic.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 12, 2009)

*Valkyrie*-Decent movie, I really didn't like it tho. 6/10


----------



## Major (Jan 13, 2009)

Last night I finally watched Battle Royal I.

I've had it in my collection forever, but I just never got around to watching it.

7/10.  

The violence was alright, but it lacked some of the original delights of the manga, so it looses a few points.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty Woman 8.5/10
It started off awkward at first, but it really picked up. I liked the concept and Gene and Julie have a good chemistry.


----------



## Milly (Jan 13, 2009)

*Tropic Thunder* *8.5/10*

Good movie IMO, the plot of the movie made sense but it was completely random yet funny.
Robert Downey Jr as the black dude really suprised me at how funny he was.

Simple Jack is my hero


----------



## olaf (Jan 13, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ghost World, which somehow was a fairly engaging movie. I liked Enid, she was that awkward kind of character which I am interested in. So, 9/10, probably will have to pick up the comic series at some point.


i's not really a series, about 10 chapters in one volume

that aside, I enjoyed the movie, it preserved that mood of the comic. Comis is still my fav, maybe it's because of the plot (but I could't really imagine how would they make a movie with plot so uncinematic)

*Tales of Two Sisters* 8/10

if it wasn't so confusing near the end It would get 9. scary movie with awesome acting and plot that isn't about _"which slut dies first"_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2009)

Senekis said:


> Last night I finally watched Battle Royal I.
> 
> I've had it in my collection forever, but I just never got around to watching it.
> 
> ...



lol, technically, it would be the original delights of the "novel", which the manga was based on.

The manga had its cool moments, but the characters were reduced into annoying stereotypes and it simply felt like.......gorn(gore porn)

The novel treated it as more realistic. The movie toned it down, but I thought it was enough. My only issue was that the characters weren't developed enough.

But instead of improving that for Battle Royale 2, they make the characters even more bland(often feeling like rip-offs of BR1). Still decent though.

Okay, I'm getting flamed for my Speed Racer review......wtf, people actually like this movie?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hancock ... 7/10

The ending with the moon was fuckin' stupid.


----------



## ez (Jan 13, 2009)

11:14 - There were some genuinely hilarious moments and it was actually well directed unlike a few movies who try to use the particular style seen throughout. Overall, i'd say it's at least a 7/10.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 14, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ghost World, which somehow was a fairly engaging movie. I liked Enid, she was that awkward kind of character which I am interested in. So, 9/10, probably will have to pick up the comic series at some point.



Did you happen to catch it on TV by accident the other day like I did?  It was on UPN or something.

I liked that movie 8/10.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 14, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ghost World, which somehow was a fairly engaging movie. I liked Enid, she was that awkward kind of character which I am interested in. So, 9/10, probably will have to pick up the comic series at some point.



great movie. i love thora birch. 



MartialHorror said:


> Gran Torino: A
> 
> Holy shit what an awesome movie. I was almost brought to tears during a shocking act of evil near the end. I should warn you, those who have not seen it, its not as action oriented as the trailers make it out to be. It mainly focuses on his growing relationship with his neighbors. But don't worry, the funny stuff always makes it engaging.



Last movie I saw. I agree it was a fantastic movie. the comedy in it was great.


----------



## Jackal (Jan 14, 2009)

The Strangers - 8.5/10

Really great movie. actually delivered some scares. i mean oh my god pee you self i cant beleive this is happening scares. great movie all throught, including ending. however, i dont really like how you have to suddenley have to figure out what went or is going on. (if you see the movie you'll know what im talking about.)


----------



## Heran (Jan 14, 2009)

Pulp Fiction - 9/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2009)

Strangers on a Train 9/10
Hitchcock is great. Bruno was a great character. Every minor detail worked well. What a cool movie.


----------



## olaf (Jan 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Hey in regards to your sig, is that movie about an army guy who
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*the crying game* and you just spoiled it for anyone who haven't seen it 


Jackal said:


> The Strangers - 8.5/10
> 
> Really great movie. actually delivered some scares. i mean oh my god pee you self i cant beleive this is happening scares. great movie all throught, including ending. however, i dont really like how you have to suddenley have to figure out what went or is going on. (if you see the movie you'll know what im talking about.)


seriously? are you talking about  I'm thinking about?

because movie I saw was bad. really bad. not only boring and predictable, but also trying to be sth more than horror flick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2009)

Aw, the Strangers was a pretty good horror flick in terms of being creepy. I mean, when the top grossing horror flicks these days are "Prom Night", then we horror fans must take what we can get.......


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

Madonna said:


> *the crying game* and you just spoiled it for anyone who haven't seen it


 How else would I explain it? Besides it's not exactly a huge twist.


----------



## olaf (Jan 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> How else would I explain it? Besides it's not exactly a huge twist.


chick having a dick is ALWAYS A HUGE TWIST


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice job spoiling it after telling someone off for spoiling it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

You know I just realized were not even talking about the same film. The film I saw involved a person in the military and a transexual but it is not this movie; ive never heard or even seen the crying game :surprise


Damn it I'll never find out the name of that other movie. The ending involves the main character getting fucked up by a baseball bat.


----------



## olaf (Jan 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You know I just realized were not even talking about the same film. The film I saw involved a person in the military and a transexual but it is not this movie; ive never heard or even seen the crying game :surprise
> 
> 
> Damn it I'll never find out the name of that other movie. The ending involves the main character getting fucked up by a baseball bat.


maybe it's 

I googled "movie military transsexual bat" and name was in the second place 

fuck, I'm good


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2009)

Erik the Conqueror: B-

Nice viking flick by Mario Bava.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2009)

The Strangers was terrible.  Even that Kate Beckinsale, Luke Wilson horror movie was better.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 14, 2009)

Defiance 7'5/10

Better than I expected WWII flick. The story is moving and passionate and also well directed by Zwick. The casting is good and the 2h+ feel like nothing. Very worthy, more than it seems at first glance.


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2009)

Pineapple Express. Pretty funny, some jokes didn't work... some were fantastic.

6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Okay, I'm getting flamed for my Speed Racer review......wtf, people actually like this movie?


It was a good movie, sonny.


----------



## Koi (Jan 14, 2009)

*Walk the Line - 8.5/10*

Really, really enjoyable biopic that I can always go back to.  Especially loved the music.  Phoenix and Witherspoon did a great job.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

Madonna said:


> maybe it's
> 
> I googled "movie military transsexual bat" and name was in the second place
> 
> fuck, I'm good



Yeah that was it


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire - * 9/10

Great first new movie to see in 2009. It has set the standard for future movies this year that I will watch. I just loved everything about this movie. I don't even know what to say about the movie it was so good to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It was a good movie, sonny.



I just dont know if you're joking or telling the truth...........


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2009)

The Shining 7/10
Nothing extraordinary. Really creepy.


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

The last movie I watched was the Lion King.  I rate it a ten out of ten.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't Mess with the Zohan: D

Was funnier the first time I saw it. It has its moments, but all the sex jokes got old fast.


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Jan 15, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button -8.9/10
Very moving. The acting was amazing and made you really feel for the characters. Possibly could have been a bit shorter but as it was an excellent movie I didn't mind that much.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

The Wrestler 9.1/10


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 15, 2009)

*Once Upon a Time in America* 10/10


----------



## Heran (Jan 15, 2009)

*Secret Window* 6/10

A dog was killed, not impressed.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't Mess with the Zohan: D
> 
> Was funnier the first time I saw it. It has its moments, but all the sex jokes got old fast.



True...And the ending was a meh.

Anyway...Saw 5...a good movie, didn't put me on the edge of my seat as 4 & 3 did. [8\10] (+1 for the *Gore*).

Babylon AD. [7.5\10] Some good Moments but the movie was not gripping. Just because of Vin Diesel, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 15, 2009)

My Sassy Girl (remake) 6/10 

=/


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 15, 2009)

Planet Terror - 8/10

Okay so it's your typical guy movie. Guns, blood, hot women and motherfucking zombies. The film was manly as shit. Starts off with some grotesque fucking sequence with the guy who played Sayid in LOST (So from here you know it's going to be GAR).  He collects balls. Not footballs; human fucking testicles. It's hilarious and lol wut at the same time. Next there's about an hour and a half of zombie killing action, amputee sex and other totally manly shit I don't care enough to type about.

Go watch it yourself, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2009)

"The only way you'll ever stop these people is to bring them to justice."  Great movie.  A thrill ride from beginning to end.  I can't wait till Speed Racer 2 hits the theaters.

My Bloody Valentine 3D comes out this weekend.  And I have to say...this is the dumbest idea ever.  3D isn't exactly a new technology.  It's a technology that requires us to wear stupid glasses...and I think we have all decided that we don't care for it very much.  The only time I ever enjoyed 3D was when I saw the Michael Jackson Thriller video at Epcot Center over 15-20 years ago.

If a movie has to rely on this sort of gimmick, then it's guaranteed to be terrible.  Skip this shit!  Save your money!  Defiance, Revolutionary Road, Valkyrie, Gran Torino, Yes Man, and Benjamin Button are all better choices.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, I'll probably see My Bloody Valentine 3D..I don't mind the 3D, especially if its in a movie that will probably suck anyway. 

BUT YES! A NEW SLASHER FOR ME TO REVIEW.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 15, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still-5/10


----------



## qaara (Jan 15, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still 09/10 (big Reeves fan)

Resident Evil Degeneration 7/10 as a movie, 10/10 as part of RE


----------



## iluvzetsu (Jan 15, 2009)

Eagle Eye: 8/10


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 16, 2009)

Valkyrie. 6/10. Only really liked the ending.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

*mirrors* - 5/10
meh.

*pineapple express* - 10/10


----------



## isanon (Jan 16, 2009)

homeworld 3/10 

only liked the twist in the end otherwise it sucked


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 16, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded-4/10.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

*once* - 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10
since i got it for 4 bucks, it's been my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Even (Jan 16, 2009)

Se7en - 10/10

The ending made me shit bricks... This film is a masterpiece.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jan 16, 2009)

I Am Legend

8/10


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Gran Torino 9/10 

Movie was so funny lol.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2009)

Even said:


> Se7en - 10/10
> 
> The ending made me shit bricks... This film is a masterpiece.



You watch movies!!! 
Se7en is teh shit!!! it deserves more!!! 

B13!!! [10\10]...An awesome french movie, and I thought french are good at only porn. 
Watching these crazy dudes do some kick ass dangerous moves was really cool!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 16, 2009)

Taken 10/10 fucking awesome movie. watch this if you liked righteous kill


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2009)

B13 disapointed me. I just thought it was average. It tried too hard to be cool. Seriously, if I want to watch stylized running, I'll just watch a (good) Jackie Chan movie, which has that AND stylized fighting.

Defiance: B-

It might grow on me more(like Blood Diamond did). It's a well-done movie, but didn't leave the impact that "Glory" or "The Last Samurai"(Two movies that might appear on my lost of favorites) did.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 16, 2009)

Seven pounds 7/10

Charming film that is sometimes a bit too cheesy but at least is honest with itself all the time. Will Smith does good but I specially liked Rosario Dawson. Not bad at all.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 16, 2009)

Fear ... 6.5/10

Mark Wahlberg was fuckin' terrifying in this shit.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

Mystic River 8/10
Good movie but i hate sean penn


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2009)

Taken is out?

Limited Release, right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2009)

It gets a full release Jan. 30th.

Master of the Flying Guillotine- C+

lol, its the type of movie I love but can't respect.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> You watch movies!!!
> Se7en is teh shit!!! it deserves more!!!
> 
> B13!!! [10\10]...An awesome french movie, and _*I thought french are good at only porn. *_





Get the fuck out.

*La Jetée-B*
A nice and short, _very_ short story about time travel told by still frames and a narrator. Twelve Monkeys was a remake of this film.


MartialHorror said:


> Defiance: B-
> 
> It might grow on me more(like Blood Diamond did). It's a well-done movie, but didn't leave the impact that "Glory" or "The Last Samurai"(Two movies that might appear on my lost of favorites) did.



I didn't think it looked half bad meself...plus it has Jamie Bell in it. >_>


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 16, 2009)

The Devil Wears Prada- 7/10, it's not the type of movie I usually don't like but I thought it was decent.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hey Arnold! The Movie* 7/10

Not the best Nicktoons movie but still still pretty good. Most of the movie I found myself remembering various things about the show I had forgotton.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Get the fuck out.
> 
> *La Jet?e-B*
> A nice and short, _very_ short story about time travel told by still frames and a narrator. Twelve Monkeys was a remake of this film.
> ...



But he was also in "Jumper".

At first, I thought he was Jonathan Tucker.......


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> You watch movies!!!
> Se7en is teh shit!!! it deserves more!!!
> 
> B13!!! [10\10]...An awesome french movie, and I thought french are good at only porn.
> Watching these crazy dudes do some kick ass dangerous moves was really cool!



Lol, I have almost 100 movies on my HDD, and I'm still expanding my collection  You thought I only watch Naruto or something?


----------



## olaf (Jan 17, 2009)

*Feast* 6.5/10 

entertaining horror, but it was too fucking dark near the end, couldn't see shit (and it wasn't this "oh it is so dark I am scared now" kind of dark it was "bad camera work and bad lighting" kind of dark)


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Get the fuck out.


I'm sorry I forgot French Fries. Why so serious? lol. French girls Rocks!!! 
Taxi movies are some of my favorite french movies too.

@Even...Boooo, only 100. 
I've been watching movies non-stop since I was 5 years old. 

@Martial, I believe because of B13 now we see American movies implementing similar crazy shit. Still, Jackie Chan always rocks, and as a big fan of him, I say his last movie sucks.

I think I just found myself a new thing to love...Free Running!!!
hey, I'm not that cheap.


----------



## isanon (Jan 17, 2009)

transporter 3 - 7/10

as allways with the transporter movies there is hot cars, pretty girls and kick ass action.  unfortunatly all the tree are the same


----------



## Angelus (Jan 17, 2009)

A few days ago I finally got to see "The Dark Knight" and I admit that all the hype is justified. Loved it and I give it a 10/10 for obvious reasons.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I'm sorry I forgot French Fries. Why so serious? lol. French girls Rocks!!!
> Taxi movies are some of my favorite french movies too.
> 
> @Even...Boooo, only 100.
> ...



I won't deny it. It probably inspired movies movie "Casino Royale". But those movies tend to have one or two scenes of stylized running. B13 is a WHOLE movie of it.

What Jackie Chan movie are you talking about? I think the most recent one I've seen is........the Myth.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 17, 2009)

Changeling 9/10

Compelling work from Ms Pitt.


----------



## isanon (Jan 17, 2009)

Wanted 8/10

the movie took the plot, kicked it out of a window and raped it, then it replaced the plot with an overdose of awesomnes and neat special affects


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2009)

Winter Passing 6/10
Kinda dull.

As Good As It Gets 4/10
Started out good. Flops at the end. I wish it didn't become another romance movie, but instead just focusing on the change of the main character. It felt to cluttered.

The Untouchables 7/10
For some reason, these movies make me antsy to shut it off as I pass an hour of it. I watched it to the end though, painfully. It's a good movie, but it didn't interest me all that much. I wish these crime caper stories would focus more on the characters because when they die, I feel no personal connection to them.


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 17, 2009)

Changeling  8/10

A great movie =) An absolutly jaw-dropping performance by Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2009)

Taxi (US version) - 5/10
Best part of it was the car chases. The French version is much better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2009)

Chee, a 4/10?  The lowest score you have ever given?  I despise Helen Hunt.  And As Good As It Gets certainly doesn't fit into my favored genre.  But it's a decent film.  No matter how much I want to dislike it...I'm able to be objective and admit that.  You should do the same.  It's at least a 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine: D

Er, NO 3D in my theaters! Anyway, typical slasher with a soap opera love triangle. Fuck. Review will be out later today.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw it too; even though I railed against it.  

It felt like an episode of Supernatural too.

I watched it in 3D.  I'm sure the 3D made it a bit better.  (Shotgun being pointed at the audience, blood flying at us, bullets, etc).

5/10.  -shrug-

I thought the new Friday the 13th trailer looked pretty cool.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I won't deny it. It probably inspired movies movie "Casino Royale". But those movies tend to have one or two scenes of stylized running. B13 is a WHOLE movie of it.
> 
> What Jackie Chan movie are you talking about? I think the most recent one I've seen is........the Myth.



Forbidden Kingdom 
I didn't see the Myth yet.

Actually the movie is supposed to be about free running, specially with the environment they live in, they can't survive without using it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2009)

Psh, I didn't even get the new Friday the 13th trailer. I got the "Last House on the Left remake" trailer(fucking remakes!), which looked cool. Hell, might even surpass the original........There was that "Uninvited" trailer, which looked good but I'm getting bored of it.......then some teen sex comedies. Bleh.

I do like the new Friday the 13th trailer though. It made me enthusiastic for the actuall movie, which I was against.



XMURADX said:


> Forbidden Kingdom
> I didn't see the Myth yet.
> 
> Actually the movie is supposed to be about free running, specially with the environment they live in, they can't survive without using it.



I liked the Forbidden Kingdom. The fight scene with Jet Li and Jackie Chan owned and it was the first movie I've seen in awhile where Chan actually "acts" again.

I understand why B13 did it. It just got old..........


----------



## Koi (Jan 17, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda - Fuck Yeah/10.



Okay, okay, 8.5/10.  I loved the movie.  My only real complaint was the lack of focus on anyone that was in the Furious Five and wasn't named Tigress.  Maybe that's just me hating on Angelina Jolie, though.  I dunno.  Seriously though, love it otherwise.  Dustin Hoffman is awesome even when he's animated.


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2009)

Laputa - Castle in the Sky - 10/10

What can I say, it's Hayao Miazaki


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2009)

Was Max Payne good?

The little DVD promo that they have started airing makes the film look like one I need to add to my collection.  :S


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Was Max Payne good?
> 
> The little DVD promo that they have started airing makes the film look like one I need to add to my collection.  :S



Reviewed it: [AoShen]To Aru Majutsu no Index 15 SD.mkv

I gave it a 2.5/4......all about the visuals, because the story sucks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol the visuals weren't shit either. The movie was boring. Worst movie I saw def.


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2009)

Titan A.E. - 8/10

Great sci-fi animation  One of my favs as a kid, still is


----------



## plox (Jan 17, 2009)

the ladykillers  7/10
not the best storyline but was pretty funny and entertaining
good for days when your bored


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 18, 2009)

Red Cliff 2 - 9/10

Epic, epic film. Breathtaking photography, awesome visuals and the brilliant military tactics/strategies are enough to keep you on the edge of your seat.

Downside was the battle scenes (around 40min) got stale and repetitive after a while.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

I'd say a 9/10  

I really loved it, it made me cry.  Granted, I'm a pretty emotional person. :3  But I thought it was a great movie.  I'd recommend it to people.  The only downside was that it didn't make total sense, but it was still an excellent movie. <33


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2009)

Role Models - 8/10

Fucking funny movie.  The black kid was the funniest part of the movie.  The best part is where all the 2 mains and the 2 kids they are watching join in a LARP at the end of the movie dressed as the band, KISS.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2009)

plox said:


> the ladykillers  7/10
> not the best storyline but was pretty funny and entertaining
> good for days when your bored



Was that the one with Tom Hanks?  Cause if it is, I heard it was a lot better than expected, lol.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jan 18, 2009)

Wanted: 9/10.

Unrealistic in every single way possible, but so gloriously fun I can't bring myself to care. It's like the equivalent of porn for action fans, and Angelina makes an amazingly hot magical ninja-thing.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jan 18, 2009)

*A Walk to Remember 9/10*

I had my birthday-party yesterday, and we watched this movie. Well, I guess the movie's great, really got me teary-eyed, the story was good, Mandy's singing was amazing, the characters were good...The only problem I had with this movie was that I could guess most of the plot elements before seeing them. I guessed that they'd marry in the same chappel Mandy's parents got married, and in the end I also guessed that she'd die and Shane would be her miracle- still, very good movie.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2009)

Naked Lunch

 not sure what to make of this film. 5/10


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 18, 2009)

The Holiday: 6/10.

Was oooookaaaay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2009)

Massacre Time: B-

Lucio Fulci tries to be Sergio Leone by making a western. He's no Leone, but the movie is alot of fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm stunned.

That Mall Cop movie won the weekend Box Office with over 30 million.  I didn't expect more than 10 million.  I guess the economy isn't as bad as I thought if a piece of crap like that can be so successful.

At least Gran Torino was in the second spot and barely had any slippage from last weekend.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 18, 2009)

Bride wars 4/10

My gf wanted to see it and sometimes you have to agree.  Average romantic comedy, genre that I despise, that makes you gigge a couple of times and its kind-hearted. Clearly oriented to pre-teenager girls which are still dreaming with that bride shit.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop - 6.5/10

Has its moments, but it could have been better if the character of Blart wasn't retarded at times.


----------



## Nz_ (Jan 18, 2009)

Stallyns808 said:


> Paul Blart: Mall Cop - 6.5/10
> 
> Has its moments, but it could have been better if the character of Blart wasn't retarded at times.



ahhh, I might be disappointed then


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Average romantic comedy


I wouldn't really consider Bride Wars a romantic comedy. At no point did it seem romantic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2009)

Gran Torino is well on it's way to 100 million.  Amazing since it probably cost less than 10 million to make.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

*twilight (2nd)* - 4/10
my grandmother.
made me see it.
again.
because she didn't get to.


*tropic thunder* - 9/10


*dark knight (3rd)* - 10/10
:ho


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

Appaloosa - 7/10

'Twas interesting... and I'm a fan of Vigo. Zellweger was pretty ugly in this, though, not that I think she's very attractive in the first place.


----------



## tapiocka (Jan 19, 2009)

Disturbia

Alright. Nothing much to say that hasn't been said already. Would give it a 3.5/5 Would have given a bit more had the girl next door been better looking.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 19, 2009)

*Twilight* 5/10
*Howls moving castle* 9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 19, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> I wouldn't really consider Bride Wars a romantic comedy. At no point did it seem romantic.



Well, a comedy about brides with a bit of romanticism at the end, if you prefer a more detailed specification.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2009)

400 Blows: A

Liked it more this time because it was all in one sitting.


----------



## Even (Jan 19, 2009)

Deep Impact - 8/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2009)

Empire of the Sun 10/10
Saving Private Ryan 10/10
Pulp Fiction 10/10

:ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2009)

*Music and Lyrics* 8/10

This movie suprised me a few times. Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore actually have very good singing voices and the songs are really good especially _Way Back Into Love_. While not as good as Once I think this is a wonderful film and I'm really glad I watched it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Pulp Fiction 10/10
> 
> :ho







Gaiash said:


> *Music and Lyrics* 8/10
> 
> This movie suprised me a few times. Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore actually have very good singing voices and the songs are really good especially _Way Back Into Love_. While *not as good as Once* I think this is a wonderful film and I'm really glad I watched it.



everyone on this thread has the most amazing taste in the world <3

(except the douchebags that rate twilight higher than a 5 and disaster movie higher than a 0 :ho)

(-shot-)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Empire of the Sun 10/10
> Saving Private Ryan 10/10
> Pulp Fiction 10/10
> 
> :ho




Every film is perfect, eh?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are all pretty good movies  ;o


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2009)

Empire of the Sun is not a 10.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 19, 2009)

Gran Torino, 10/10.  Best movie I've seen in a LOOONG time.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Gran Torino, 10/10.  Best movie I've seen in a LOOONG time.



I agree 10/10, and I had the ending spoiled by "The Big Bang Theory"


----------



## Juztin (Jan 19, 2009)

Old Boy - 9/10 (Seriously jacked up movie morality wise though haha)
Wristcutters: A Love Story - 10/10 (funny and definitely different)
The Station Agent - 9/10 (Nother one of those wacky but good flicks)


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 20, 2009)

*my best friend's girl* - 7/10
pretty funny, but there were some lines i just didn't find funny.
i loved the ending lines, though. x3

*bangkok dangerous* - 6/10
since when did nicholas cage become a main character?  he's only good for that in national treasure.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Shinku - Deep Red*
6/10
One of those weird Japanese movies that make absolutely no sense when you get to the end.


----------



## Juli (Jan 20, 2009)

Last Samurai [8/10]..Tom Cruise was actually good in that one..


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

The Aviator - 8.9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn.  I just cannot get over how Max Payne looks like the best movie ever based on the tv spots.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 20, 2009)

*saw v* - 3/10
now it's just getting sad.
the first will always be the best.

also rented max payne; will post later. :3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

Seriously, watch this shit.  Doesn't it make Max Payne look like the best movie ever?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b42O4LR8nRY[/YOUTUBE]

Ads are fucking deceptive!

Martial, I thought you saw Gran Torino?  Where is your review for the film?  The Spirit deserves to be reviewed more than Gran Torino?


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Every film is perfect, eh?



Because I'm totally giving Twilight and Diaster Movie 10/10.



> Empire of the Sun is not a 10.



That's your opinion. Mine is different, and I think its a great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> That's your opinion. Mine is different, and I think its a great movie.


I think you only gave it a 10 since Christian Bale is in it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope. I gave it a ten because the cinematography was beautiful, the aspect of a WWII movie focusing on the Japanese invasion of China was different from the Holocaust aspect and the whole theme of a war changing a spoiled and naive child into a "experienced man".

The final scenes is what got me. Him trying to revive his old self. Then he was laughing alone on a bicycle, and the candy and confetti coming out of that food drop when it was actually spam and milk. And when he finally rejoined with his parents you really see the difference it made it him after 3 years in a prison camp.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay.  So can you order those 3?  You gave them all 10's.  Which is your favorite?  Which do you like the least?  Are our orders the same?

1).  Pulp Fiction
2).  Saving Private Ryan
3).  Empire of the Sun


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Seriously, watch this shit.  Doesn't it make Max Payne look like the best movie ever?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b42O4LR8nRY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Wasn't enough like something I'd review. I only review genres that don't have much prestige, or link into genres that don't have prestige.

I reviewed the Spirit because it's a comic book movie and because there is martial arts in it........even though it sucked.

However, I do state on the homepage that I'd strongly reccomend Gran Torino......it will stay up there until it gets knocked out of the top 20.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

If Max Payne keeps playing these TV spots...I predict they will sell a lot of DVD's.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2009)

Too bad the movie wasn't all that. All style, no substance.


----------



## Vangelis (Jan 20, 2009)

Notorious (2009) - 4.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2009)

*The Lion King* 10/10

It must have been around ten years since the last time I watched this. Recently I felt like watching a few old Disney movies.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 21, 2009)

*max payne* - 7/10
decent.  not really a fan of max payne, but it looked too good not to rent.


----------



## Even (Jan 21, 2009)

Kabhie Khushi Kabhie Gham - 8/10

Indian movie I was forced to watch due to a subject I'm taking (Societies in South Asia), which is actually really good.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2009)

*Aladdin* 10/10

Another old Disney classic I haven't seen in years. I remembered more of this than The Lion King though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> not really a fan of max payne, but it looked too good not to rent.


Yeah.  Best TV Spot of all-time.

I can't stop raving about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2009)

Then watch it, then you'll probably stop talking about it at all.


----------



## Koi (Jan 21, 2009)

The Fugitive - Harrison Ford / 10.

Didn't see the whole thing, (caught it about twenty minutes in) but I really liked it.  Tommy Lee Jones is fucking boss.  Also: JANITORRRRR!!!


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 21, 2009)

Perfume~story of a muderer 10/10

even though some may say the ending sucked, I actually like it, it was really epic...I will see it again for sure


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2009)

The Princess Bride 5/10

Used to like it as a young kid, but rewatching it again its really all not that hot.



Rukia said:


> Okay.  So can you order those 3?  You gave them all 10's.  Which is your favorite?  Which do you like the least?  Are our orders the same?
> 
> 1).  Pulp Fiction
> 2).  Saving Private Ryan
> 3).  Empire of the Sun



1. Pulp Fiction
2. Empire of the Sun
3. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Then watch it, then you'll probably stop talking about it at all.


I don't rent movies.  I add them to my collection.  And I am incredibly hesitant to buy a movie that no one seems to like.

CHEEEEEEEEE!  I can't believe you hate Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Man - 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2009)

Revolutionary Road will be available in all markets starting on Friday.  It has my recommendation.  It was a good film.  But let me warn everyone in advance...it was incredibly depressing.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2009)

Tokyo Godfathers 8/10

A touching story actually. It has like an animated Seinfeld of homeless people.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Few movies:

Bloodsport(which I reviewed: Link removed B-
Jean Claude Van Damme's first leading role. 

Four of the Apocalypse: C+(maybe B-)

Fulci's attempt to be Sergio Leone when Leone did "Once Upon a Time in the West". Actually, visually, the movie may surpass all that Leone did. Too bad the 3rd act becomes surprisingly boring,

Iron Man: A

The deleted scenes clear up some plot holes.


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Tokyo Godfathers 8/10
> 
> A touching story actually. It has like an animated Seinfeld of homeless people.



I only sat through about half an hour of that movie, and I had no idea what was going on. D:  Similarly, I saw the end of Paprika the other night, and while it was animated _beautifully_ (enough for me to want to rent it) I again had no concept of plot, lol.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Notorious 6/10

It was put together well but I didn't find it that interesting.


----------



## Petrelli (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes Man.

8/10

nice and funny movie with a meaning


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 22, 2009)

*saw i* - 9/10
*saw ii* - 5/10
*saw iii* - 6/10

damn marathons.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 22, 2009)

Troy

9/10

frikkin awesome!


----------



## Scud (Jan 22, 2009)

Seven

8/10

I loved how everything fell into place at the end, but I've never hated Brad Pitt more than in that movie.


----------



## Vangelis (Jan 22, 2009)

Race for your life Charlie Brown - 9/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

No Country For Old Men 7/10

Bad ending. Slow-paced. Was confusing at times.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 22, 2009)

Hotel for Dogs 9/10


----------



## Federer (Jan 22, 2009)

Malibu's most wanted. 

2/10

Jamie Kennedy really has to stop making movies.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I don't rent movies.  I add them to my collection.  And I am incredibly hesitant to buy a movie that no one seems to like.
> 
> CHEEEEEEEEE!  I can't believe you hate Saving Private Ryan.



I almost gave it a 9/10. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Raising Arizona 6.5/10

Funny at times but nothing else.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Raising Arizona 6.5/10
> 
> Funny at times but nothing else.



What'ev, that movie is hilarious. And I'm just gonna give Lloyd a pass...for now.
*
The Living and the Dead-B-*

A powerful, uncomfortable movie, brought down by some major gaps in logic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee should watch Speed Racer.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Saw a little bit of Natural Born Killers. My god what a horrible movie. It was written by Quentin Tarantino so I had hopes it would be good, but Oliver Stone raped it with his direction.

I think it was disappointing because I came in expecting Tarantino and got something a lot different. It was just so annoying, the color to black and white flips (Tarantino also did that in Death Proof but it wasn't as constant and quick as Stone's) got on my nerves, the characters were wackier than Animaniacs and the direction reminded me of Baz Luhrmann's which everyone knows I hate and despise.

Just by watching roughly 5 minutes: 1/10



MartialHorror said:


> Chee should watch Speed Racer.



Hell. No.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Saw a little bit of Natural Born Killers. My god what a horrible movie. It was written by Quentin Tarantino so I had hopes it would be good, but Oliver Stone raped it with his direction.
> 
> I think it was disappointing because I came in expecting Tarantino and got something a lot different. It was just so annoying, the color to black and white flips (Tarantino also did that in Death Proof but it wasn't as constant and quick as Stone's) got on my nerves, the characters were wackier than Animaniacs and the direction reminded me of Baz Luhrmann's which everyone knows I hate and despise.
> 
> ...



Ha! Told you!

But you really should watch Speed Racer! After all, you loved Hulk 03.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

I despise Hulk 03!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Sarcasm? 

But seriously, Hulk03 was a comic book coming to life and I didn't mind it. Speed Racer is a cartoon(and comic book) coming to life and it annoyed me. It annoyed me like Natural Born Killers having a love child with Hulk03 and then the love child went on and married Uwe Boll who made a child THAT DIRECTED THE HAUNTING OF MOLLY F@CKING HARTLEY! RAWR.

Yet the fanboys are still whining at me on imdb.com. Sure, now I'm the one starting the fights now but that's besides the point.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm gonna avoid the Hulk subject since we all know how that ends. But you didn't say anything to me about Natural Born Killers...did you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Bleh, probably not directly. I included it when we talked about Hard Candy about why I'm not big on movies that have evil main characters.

But yes, it was very annoying. In many ways I respect it, but it was pretentious as hell......

lol, in film class, we watched bits and pieces of Kubricks movies.

2001: A space odyssey- Bunch of monkeys discovering the many ways to use a bone, cutting to a space ship. Loved what I saw. Was surprised at the visuals considering it was made in 68.

Full Metal Jacket- The scene where the Sarge was killed. I've seen it before and it was pretty badass.

The Shining- Seen it before. It's when Nicholson is axing through the door. Awesome.

Clockwork Orange- It was the scene before they rape the writers wife(he stopped it before they cut off her cloths).

I admire Kubrick for his style, but something tells me that most of his movies would annoy me. The violence just feels......I dunno, too mean-spirited. I can watch the likes of Fulci and Argento because it's so farfetched that it's difficult to take it seriously(well, except in cases like "Opera" and "New York Ripper"). But Kubrick's work(ESPECIALLY Clockwork orange) seems to intent on making violence all fun and cool, and then shoving it in our face showing that it's not cool......I dunno, that kind of theme bugs me so I just don't think I'd relate.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Kubrick is an acquired taste I think. Some hate him some like him. I'm indifferent of him, most of his movies I've enjoyed like The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Dr. Strangelove and the beginning of Full Metal Jacket. Then again I hated the second part of FMJ, didn't really care for Lolita and I have yet to see 2001.

I like main characters that are evil, they just have to be done right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kubrick is an acquired taste I think. Some hate him some like him. I'm indifferent of him, most of his movies I've enjoyed like The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Dr. Strangelove and the beginning of Full Metal Jacket. Then again I hated the second part of FMJ, didn't really care for Lolita and I have yet to see 2001.



Chee should SO watch Lucio Fulci or Dario Argento.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

No way, I hate horror movies. :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2009)

*Metropolis* 6/10

I didn't watch all of it but I do have it on video and have seen it before.


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Jan 23, 2009)

Trailer Park of Terror 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> No way, I hate horror movies. :ho



Fool! Someone has to share the misery of watching "Ghosts of Sodom" with me!

Hmmm, although Fulci has done other genres.....lets see.

Conquest: "Conan the Barbarian" type fantasy- er, it sucks.

New Gladiators: Futuristic Sci-Fi that probably inspired Blade Runner, Gladiator and almost has the exact same plot as Death Race.....er, the low budget makes it suck too.

Contraband: Mafia movie........it's okay(rating it a 2.5/4).

Massacre Time: Fun rip-off of those Leone/Eastwood westerns.

Four of the Apocalypse: Just rated it, art-house western. Pretty good.

Okay, so if you have to watch anything else, it would be the westerns.

Hmmmm, has anyone ever seen an H.G Lewis movie? He's a horror icon that oddly, I've never seen a movie from. Plus, doesn't look like Netflix carries any of his stuff.........Jesus, he's still alive(82 years old) and STILL making movies.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2009)

Finding Neverland 9/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Seen Iron Man again.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2009)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans: C-

Might get the review up tonight, maybe not for a few days(Will be busy for the next few days). I'm not a fan of the series(its alright), but this lacked continuity to the others. But still, it's watchable.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2009)

Kung Fu Hustle: 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2009)

I predict that Chee will watch Ink Heart this weekend.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2009)

I predict Chee will go to Harkins to turn in a job application then go to the library for research and stay home to watch DVDs that I got in Netflix while partying in a Super Bowl Party and totally skip over Ink Heart but I think Rukia is going to see Ink Heart because he absolutely adored Twilight, this weekend.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 23, 2009)

Marley & Me - 8/10.


----------



## Juli (Jan 24, 2009)

The Dreamers [8/10]


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Underworld [Rise of the Lycans]

8/10*

First off MartialHorror I have no idea how you think it has continuity problems from the first 2. In fact If you watch the first 2 movies you know *EXACTLY* everything that is going to happen in this movie. 

Which is my complaint with this movie. I own Both Underworld and Underworld Revolution on Blu-Ray, and last night I watched them BOTH in a row. I paid close attention to any details in the first two movies that mention the past. Underworld [Rise of the Lycans] follows the history revealed in the first two movies *VERBATIM*. 

After watching the first two movies yesterday and seeing the third one today my only complaint is that it does follow the story COMPLETELY. I knew EVERYTHING THAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN IN THIS MOVIE BEFORE I EVEN SAW IT. Im not psychic. The first two movies even SHOW you the history with memory flashbacks. In the scenes for the 3rd one they made sure not to alter what they showed in flashbacks. 

Heres the jist: Lucian is a slave to Viktor. Lucian is a Lycan. Viktor leads the Vampires. Lucian has a love affair with Viktor's daughter Sonya. Viktor plots his escape because he is a slave. When Viktor finds out that not only is Sonya betraying the Vampires by having a relationship with a slave Lycan, she is going to have a cross-breed baby with him, He has her burned alive with sunlight. Viktor forces Lucian to watch as she dies. He grabs the medalion on Sonya's neck that will release William and he flees. This begins the Lycan Rebellion and a war begins. 

^ Thats the whole movie. Guess what? Theres no spoilers there either!!!!! WE GOT ALL THIS FROM THE FIRST TWO MOVIES!!!! Still for the special effects and the Warewolf on Vampire fight scenes it was worth the 9 bucks to see it.

-The Only Possible thing that could be considered a plot hole/continuity issue is that Lucian doesnt have his Viktor Branding on his arm. But knowhere in the original 2 movies does it say WHEN he gotthe branding.... so its forgivable.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jan 24, 2009)

*Highschool Musical 3 - 4/10*

Well, I watched HSM 3 last night. I _really_ expected more from this movie. It kept all of the cheesy, unnessessary things from the last two movies and let go of the catchy, fun songs I liked (or rather I could _live_ with). After watching the second part for example for the first time, I was perfectly capable of singing 'Gotta go my Own way' and 'Fabulous' without any help, those songs were so damn catchy. In 3, there were no catchy songs at all, I couldn't remember one even if I _tried_ to. Second thing that pissed me off was that everyone, especially Zac Efron, aka Troy put it as if Vanessa Hudgens, aka Gabriella, did all the change in the school, and now they were sooo sad to see her go. Wtf? Is that really the lesson you want to teach young girls? Wait for some _beatiful braniac_ to come to your school and change your future? That's kind of...well, weird. Zac looked hot in the tux though


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Underworld: Rise of the Lycans: C-
> 
> Might get the review up tonight, maybe not for a few days(Will be busy for the next few days). I'm not a fan of the series(its alright), but this lacked continuity to the others. But still, it's watchable.



Oh come on...I skipped trailers info and anything related to the movie to enjoy it to the max. I was expecting at least a B from you. 

Anyway, can you just compare it to 1 and 2?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I predict Chee will go to Harkins to turn in a job application then go to the library for research and stay home to watch DVDs that I got in Netflix while partying in a Super Bowl Party and totally skip over Ink Heart but I think Rukia is going to see Ink Heart because he absolutely adored Twilight, this weekend.


The Super Bowl isn't till next weekend.  It will be a lame party.  

And you loved Twilight so much you even read the books.  BWHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I win.  



XMURADX said:


> Oh come on...I skipped trailers info and anything related to the movie to enjoy it to the max. I was expecting at least a B from you.
> 
> Anyway, can you just compare it to 1 and 2?


Neither of the first two movies deserve a B...so why would the quality suddenly increase for the third one?

The only good thing about this movie is that it brought Viktor back.  He was by far the best character in this trilogy.  Other than that...it's a mess.

Wait a few weeks for Friday the 13th if you are on a tight budget.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

> The Super Bowl isn't till next weekend. It will be a lame party.



My parents are retards then.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 24, 2009)

Watched *Lost in Translation* for the thousandth time today, still love it as much as ever. Such an easy film to watch, Bob Murray and Scarlett Johansson will always rank amongst my favourite performers for this film alone, and I don't think anyone can beat Sofia Coppola's ear for a soundtrack.

10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 24, 2009)

Eagle Eye. 5/10

Eh. I was really expecting something awesome from this movie but ended up quite disappointed after learning what was issuing the commands.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

Titanic 10/10

Don't care what people say on this forum, this is a great movie. From the soundtrack to characters to cinematography.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Titanic 10/10
> 
> Don't care what people say on this forum, this is a great movie. From the soundtrack to characters to cinematography.



Titanic is a great movie, I give it a 8

and twilight is by any means a bad movie, speaking of forum hate


----------



## Emigan (Jan 24, 2009)

The Dark Knight - 8/10
Always helps to watch movies with friends.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 24, 2009)

The Holiday - 6/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 24, 2009)

Superman Returns- 8/10


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 24, 2009)

Death in a Funeral.  8/10 funny stuff.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 24, 2009)

revolutionary road. 8/10

I really liked it. I thought it would actually be better than it was but it was still well worth seeing.


----------



## Tay (Jan 24, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 24, 2009)

police story. 8/10

great old school jackie chan movie. awesome fights with great stunts.


----------



## Penance (Jan 24, 2009)

Gran Torino and Tropic Thunder...both were awesome...

9/10 for both...


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

Zack and Miri make a porno 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

fireball said:


> revolutionary road. 8/10
> 
> I really liked it. I thought it would actually be better than it was but it was still well worth seeing.





luckythechi said:


> Slumdog Millionaire 10/10



*sad because I'm not able to see those movies*


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mulan* 10/10

Another great Disney movie, not much more I can say.


*Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind* 10/10

Just about every movie Hayao Miyazaki has made is amazing and this is no exception. I really love the designs of the insects.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Oh come on...I skipped trailers info and anything related to the movie to enjoy it to the max. I was expecting at least a B from you.
> 
> Anyway, can you just compare it to 1 and 2?



Oy, to be honest, Its been so long since I've seen the last two(I think I saw them each once when they were in theaters). I cant say I'm a big fan.

I'd rate the first one either a C- or a C. I prefer Underworld 2 more. Might even be in the B range, even though it has signs of being a bad movie(I mean, everyone and every place important was within driving distance of eachother). Still, I had lots of fun with it.

I thought the first was simply bland(but ambitious). This one simply feels like they ran out of ideas and the ending SUCKED balls. I'll go more into it when I review it. But yeah, Viktor is 70%(at least) of the good things about this movie. Oddly, I don't say that as an insult. He's simply that awesome.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 25, 2009)

*My Bloody Valentine 3D* - 6/10

Where we went to see it, it wasn't available in 3D so I think that took out some of the fun/horror of actually seeing it.
Other than that, it was a good movie. Plenty of horror and the ending really got me.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2009)

Young Master. 7/10

Early Jackie Chan movie. Hilarious. The dub of it isn't good. Fight scenes are alittle too long.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 25, 2009)

West Wing: Season 3 episode 9-11. 10/10

Just wanted to say that Joey (A deaf poller woman) is damn hot and I praise West Wing for it...


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2009)

New Police Story. 7/10.

jackie chan movie. not as good as the earlier police story movies but still well worth seeing because of the action scenes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

Fireball, are you watching  Jackie Chan marathon or something?


----------



## Koi (Jan 25, 2009)

Gods and Monsters  - 8/10.  Loved it, although it's not perfect.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Notorious - 10/10

this says it all


> First off, I went to see this movie, just left as a matter of fact and I think the movie was very well done. For the people saying that the movie was anti-climatic, what was the climax supposed to be ? We all know how it ends, or should they have added more to the story for dramatic effect so we could then talk about how fake it was, and how it didn't really happen that way ? They told it the way it happened It seems that many people are forgetting that this was a movie about someone's life, not somethingfabricated or concocted simply for the purpose of entertainment. It is supposed to tell a story,his story and if you are a true fan of B.I.G. then that should be the reason you went to see it. What good would that have done to his legacy to fill the movie up with speculation about who did what, if anything it just would have reignited the war between east and west for trying to implicate people in the shooting. The purpose was to show that behind the persona of Big Poppa was a real person, a person that loved and was loved by many people. Honestly its silly to be upset about the fact that it doesn't tell you who shot Pac, or B.I.G.,why diminish from the memory of either by using Biggie's life story to speculate on something that no one but those responsible, knows the answer to ? Also Pac, though I am a huge fan of his music as well, is just a supporting character, this movie wasn't about him, it was about Christopher Wallace, the man, the son, the father and the husband. I get sick of people making comments with no basis or foundation. Of cours things are going to be left out, it's inevitable,seeing as how you can't fit 24 years of someone's life into 2 hours of film, they put in the parts that were relevant to the story of how he came up, his brief career which introduced him to us all, and his tragic ending. I for one was touched, I bobbed my head, I laughed, I reminisced and I cried, and for 1 movie to evoke that many emotions, I say it's a job well done. I for one think B.I.G would be proud, so if you are one of those people that don't even like rap music, then here's some advice:don't even post a comment, better yet don't go see the movie, keep your negative comments to yourself. For those that loved B.I.G he was special to us, and deserving of his story being told just like anybody else who has left us and had their story touch our lives. He left a void, and hip-hop hasn't been the same since he left us. I loved the movie, and would gladly pay my $6.50 to see it again.



Obviously its gonna be a lil biased cuz puff produced but it was really well done and enjoyed it


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hellboy 2:The Golden Army-C-
*
Like when you were six year-olds, and you opened up a christmass gift, with it's shiny wrapping, only to get a pair of panties.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2009)

Welll, that depends on how perverted you were as a 6 year old.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2009)

These aren't used-panties Martial.

Though maybe I should've said socks...


----------



## Jimin (Jan 25, 2009)

Rope 7/10
Not Hitchcock's best. It was OK if you have 80 minutes to spare.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Fireball, are you watching  Jackie Chan marathon or something?



haha. it was a mini marathon. i'm going to watch operation condor 1 and 2 later today. I need to find more martial arts movies to watch though.

Pineapple Express. 8/10
Very enjoyable movie. I like how they movie pushed the whole friendship thing. the final scene at the diner was so hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2009)

Chee, your Ink Heart movie only made 8 million over the weekend.


----------



## Feminist (Jan 25, 2009)

Slum dog Millionaire-7/10
I got bored in the middle though, but it's interesting enough.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2009)

Revolutionary Road 7/10

Good film with a great cast. Maybe its excessively theatrical sometimes, although I dont mind at all due to the great performances (I liked that Michael Shannon guy who's nominated for the Oscars but not a chance against Joker). All the happenings in the movie are also very interesting and, while not super passionate is still a very recommendable movie.


----------



## olaf (Jan 25, 2009)

The Reader 8/10

this isn't really movie about Holocaust, it's about people and how our actions influence our later life. poerfull (love?) drama with superb Kate Winslet (wouldn't be surprsied is she won Oscar for this)


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2009)

operation condor. 6/10

Fun action movie. good fighting scenes and stunts.


----------



## kire (Jan 25, 2009)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor. 5/10.


*Spoiler*: _What I thought_ 



All I have to say about this movie is, "I KNEW IT!"
When I first saw the trailer for this movie I said to myself, now that looks ridiculous.  And now that I've seen it, I couldn't agree more.  The movie itself was ok, the storyline was ok.  The things that bothered me were:  the writing..some of the lines in this movie were a little corny.  Like "smack my ass" and some others, it didn't deliver the comic relief properly in my opinion and just seemed off.  Plus they Evie and Rick showed no signs of aging which is another thing that was off.  Then there was Maria Bello.  Now I do like her in some other movies, but this one was not for her.  The only thing that fit the role was her accent which is fake!  There was just no chemistry there with her and the other characters.  The movie was ok to see once, but I don't think I'll be seeing again..at least not by choice.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 25, 2009)

The Devil Wears Prada - 7/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

Slumdog Millionare 9.5/10

I was about to give it a 9/10, but my heart was also on 10/10 so I put it in the middle. :ho
Why exactly was this movie rated R? 



Rukia said:


> Chee, your Ink Heart movie only made 8 million over the weekend.



That's good, people will forget that shit ever happened easierly.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2009)

sukiyaki western django. 5/10

had cool action scenes. thats about it. the story didn't really pull me in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2009)

Agreed on Sukiyaki Western Django. I love Takashi Miike, but he seems to be in a bit of a slump lately(and his budgets have somehow gotten bigger!)

Kill Switch: F
 Steven Seagal's latest masterpiece and tomorrows review.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 25, 2009)

X-Men: 8.5/10


----------



## speedstar (Jan 26, 2009)

Last 2 movies I saw were Paul Blart Maul Cop and Notorious.... I really don't rate because I feel that I can't give an accurate score.... I will say though that I enjoyed both movies. Both are must sees.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Slumdog Millionare 9.5/10
> 
> Why exactly was this movie rated R?



Kissing scene. 
Still kinda a big thing in India.

Slumdog Millionaire- 8.5/10

Brilliant story, casting, cameraman and directing marred by a few things-
1. Anil Kapoor as Bacchan's replacement just didn't hit with me. Amitji deserves more. Not to say Anil didn't do his best but as one can tell from his past endeavors, his best comes nowhere close to good.
2. Danny wasn't an Indian. Danny wasn't from the slums....and it showed sadly.
3. I expected better music of Rehman. It was pretty good nonetheless.

PS- Best movie from India in a long time I think.
In fact, best movie I've seen in ages. The kids' acting was most endearing and reminded me of many things from my childhood.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 26, 2009)

*28 Days Later*
7/10

*28 Weeks Later*
8/10


----------



## Even (Jan 26, 2009)

007: Quantum of Solace - 8/10

It's Bond, James Bond 
I enjoyed it quite a lot


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Twilight a few weeks ago (lost a bet so I had to)

5.5/10

Wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. But man the scenes were cheap as hell. Special effects in smallville look better lol. The characters were cool but there wasn't no chemistry, the plot was really cheesy and the dialogue was horrible. The main character was cool at first but then she became really unappealing by saying I love you and all that cheesy stuff.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

*disaster movie*.

why does my family torture me? 
I ALREADY SAW IT, AND THEY MADE ME SEE IT AGAIN.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2009)

Disaster Movie.  I have never seen it and I probably never will.  But I like that it made fun of two movies in particular.  It made fun of Hancock and Sex in the City (two absolute pieces of trash).  So it has my gratitude.  

The television promo has a part that makes fun of Ironman that is pretty funny too.  XD


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Disaster Movie.  I have never seen it and I probably never will.  But I like that it made fun of two movies in particular.  It made fun of Hancock and Sex in the City (two absolute pieces of trash).  So it has my gratitude.
> 
> The television promo has a part that makes fun of Ironman that is pretty funny too.  XD


Considering how _Meet The Spartans_ was I imagine it messed up the insults of them though. For example in MtS a Penguin walked on screen and I thought that it would be a joke about the number of Penguin movies that came out not that long ago but no, the scene that followed was terrible and to be honest rather disturbing.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 26, 2009)

Inkheart 6.5/10


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

*south park: bigger, longer, and uncut* - 10/10
this will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

> Kissing scene.
> Still kinda a big thing in India.



USA has a different rating system than India.

I loved that Bollywood dancing thing during the credits. :ho


----------



## Kreig (Jan 26, 2009)

Gran Torino - 10/10

Awesome movie. Clint Eastwood still kicks ass at 80.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2009)

*The Tigger Movie* 10/10

Good old Winnie the Pooh. It was great to finally get around to watching this movie, I especially loved how the end credits had drawings based on E. H. Shepard's original drawings. This is a must see for anyone who grew up with Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## olaf (Jan 26, 2009)

*Doubt* 9,5/10

fucking top notch acting. I didn't really expect movie to give me explanation on silver plater at the end, but shit, confusing viewer even more? fuck.

but I can't stop thinking that Philip Seymour Hoffman looked so adorable as the priest, if I was the kid I would so want the preist to go pedo over me


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

movie re-watch marathon 

*juno* - 10/10
*the dark knight* - 9.5/10
*horton hears a who* - 9.5/10
*south park: bigger, longer, and uncut* - 9.5/10
*v for vendetta* - 9/10


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 26, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire : 10/10.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2009)

operation condor 2. 5/10

not as good as the first one but still a fun watch because of the action scenes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

> juno - 10/10
> *the dark knight - 9.5/10
> horton hears a who - 9.5/10
> south park: bigger, longer, and uncut - 9.5/10*
> v for vendetta - 9/10



Odd                                        .


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jan 26, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button -- 8/10


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Jan 26, 2009)

When a Stranger Calls (original) - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2009)

fireball said:


> operation condor 2. 5/10
> 
> not as good as the first one but still a fun watch because of the action scenes.




lol, if memory serves, the American Operation Condor 2 is actually the Chinese OC1. For some reason, the Chinese OC2 was released in the U.S first so they just called it number 1.

I think OC2 takes place in the desert, whereas OC1 involves some cultists or something.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, if memory serves, the American Operation Condor 2 is actually the Chinese OC1. For some reason, the Chinese OC2 was released in the U.S first so they just called it number 1.
> 
> I think OC2 takes place in the desert, whereas OC1 involves some cultists or something.



wow that's quite interesting actually. i was refering to the american operation condor 2, so chinese operation condor 1 then. I thought the movies got worse but they actually got better lol.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

Afro Samurai: Resurrection  8/10  The ending was meh

Taken aka Liam Neeson kills some mofo's gets a 7.5/10


----------



## Deamiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Taken - 7/10


----------



## Even (Jan 27, 2009)

The Prestige - 9/10

Brilliant movie with a brilliant ending.


----------



## olaf (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kung Fu Panda* 8/10

funny and entertaining, even though final fight wasn't as good as I expected


----------



## Saphira (Jan 27, 2009)

*Tropic thunder* ~ 8/10

It was a cool movie, and even though it didn't have such a great plot, it made me laugh. It was a movie for entertainment. 

And Robert Downey Jr was great too


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2009)

Even said:


> The Prestige - 9/10
> 
> Brilliant movie with a brilliant ending.



That's a movie you gotta watch like 3 times to understand it. 

Nolan does it again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually, I thought the Prestige got worse after each viewing. When I first saw it, I loved it. When I saw it again and caught some of the stuff I missed, it didn't leave the same effect. Example.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I initially thought that the ending implied Jackman had a surviving clone. But when I looked closer, I saw it was simply a dead clone in the tank of water. The fact that the win was so one sided was pretty lame, especially considering Bale was far from innocent.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 27, 2009)

Just saw Ghost Ship on tv.
5/10. Started out okay, but slowly turned to crap with every passing minute.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2009)

Amelie 7/10

Style was interesting, liked the theme, but the romance felt tacked on.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 27, 2009)

Tropic Thunder- 8/10.  

Troy- 7/10.


----------



## Hope (Jan 28, 2009)

Rolemodels.
7/10. It was good.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 28, 2009)

The Curious case of Benjamin Button 8/10 it was pretty good.

lol I found this kinda funny

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1897317[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 28, 2009)

*Wanted* - *8*/10.
An over the top Matrix kind of movie. 
It was funny and spectaculair and I quite enjoyed it. 
Although some things could have been better (some special effects and story developments).







Fuck yea!


----------



## Chee (Jan 28, 2009)

The Breakfast Club 10/10

Why are they called the breakfast club anyways?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2009)

HA!  So you finally watched it?  It seems like you liked it.  XD

Disaster Movie: 7.5/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> HA!  So you finally watched it?  It seems like you liked it.  XD
> 
> Disaster Movie: 7.5/10.



Gah, why do you under-rate so...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Gah, why do you under-rate so...


I can't wait till they make fun of Transformers, Wolverine, Terminator, and the other big movies from this summer.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2009)

The unborn 5/10
just horrible movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2009)

Frankenstein Created Woman: B

Todays review(will be up later). A step up from the last one(Evil of Frankenstein).

*Sigh* why can't horror series be as cool these days. I mean, the Saw movies have gotten old and the Halloween movies have gotten crappy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe the Friday the 13th remake will be decent?  I thought the Chain Massacre remake was okay...so there is definitely a reason to be optimistic.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 28, 2009)

Waitress 8/10

It wasn't your average movie and certainly not a mainstream one either. Although it was a bit slow starting at first it ended up being a surprisingly good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought the TCM remake was stylish but not scary. 

I actually think the Friday the 13th remake will be arlight(although ya never know). It ultimately depends on a few things

1) Will the characters feel like stereotypes from 80's slashers?

2) Will the dialogue really suck?

(Jason X did both of these, although oddly I kind of liked it). 

But the trailer did win me over. I liked some of the shots(creepy) and it has the right look. 

But I REALLY hope its not like the Halloween remake. I didn't think that was bad, but it didn't even really try to be scary......


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 29, 2009)

The last movie I saw was Spiderman 3 and being an avid Spiderman fan since I was a kid I give it a 6/10 and the only thing that saved it was all the special effects :/


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 29, 2009)

The Devil's Rejects

Well made and well acted, though possibly just a tad too extreme and graphic in a couple of parts, namely the motel room scene. Otherwise, I really liked it.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

lol, the New DBZ special(seriously, a new one just came out last year) was pretty good for us fans(Krillin and Yamcha DO something!). Oddly, its the only thing I've seen of DBZ that was never really frightening.......I mean, Goku and the team treat it as kind of a joke.........

So I'd reccomend it to fans....not sure how I'd rate it though.

Oh, "Devils Rejects" was pretty good.......redeemed Rob Zombie from that first travesty of his........


----------



## olaf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nothing But Truth* 7/10

movie seemed solid and Kate Beckinsale was good as reporter keepins silent about her source, but the ending seemed kinda cheap


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

ss and cos will always be the best, but my copies were drenched in vodka when i was 11. 

*hp: the prisoner of azkaban* - 6/10
*hp: the goblet of fire* - 6/10
*hp: the order of the phoenix* - 5/10

the books are better.


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 29, 2009)

_I'm a Cyborg, but that's Okay_

10/10 the plot was simple and a lot of people dont like it, but its the cutest thing I've seen in my life.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 29, 2009)

Ponyo On The Cliff By The Sea

9/10

Ponyo is cho kawaii desu ne


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 7/10

I like it waaaay more than the older version. Johnny Depp's dumbshit expressions won me over.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

lol, not sure if I liked either. The original was kind of bland and the remake was kind of stupid.......


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2009)

I liked the first version more but I think the second book was the better story and there should be a film of it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

I liked the stupidity.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 29, 2009)

Entre les murs 7/10

French movie nominated this year to foreign picture in the Oscars. It has a style near documentary to talk about a class of 15 year old students in the contemporary France. Very realistic with great acting (I think most of the people are non professional but real teachers and students) is an interesting watch.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Oy, to be honest, Its been so long since I've seen the last two(I think I saw them each once when they were in theaters). I cant say I'm a big fan.
> 
> I'd rate the first one either a C- or a C. I prefer Underworld 2 more. Might even be in the B range, even though it has signs of being a bad movie(I mean, everyone and every place important was within driving distance of eachother). Still, I had lots of fun with it.
> 
> I thought the first was simply bland(but ambitious). This one simply feels like they ran out of ideas and the ending SUCKED balls. I'll go more into it when I review it. But yeah, Viktor is 70%(at least) of the good things about this movie. Oddly, I don't say that as an insult. He's simply that awesome.


For me I would rate 1 a B, and 2 a A. 
But you said Saw 4's ending sucked and I loved it...Let's see about Underworld. 

Hey did Kate get naked again? 




Chee said:


> The Breakfast Club 10/10
> 
> *Why are they called the breakfast club anyways? *


Exactly.
Great movie, btw. 9\10.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate isn't in Underworld 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah that isn't Kate. To be fair, the movie fooled me too. The actress looks just like her(I thought it was her in Doomsday as well........).

I didn't think the ending of Saw 4 sucked......I simply think the endings are becoming mundane. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 What's the fun of knowing how a movie will end? That's why I feel that Saw 6 should be the final movie and should also have a surprisingly upbeat ending. Then the Saw series can complete it's cycle by actually surprising people


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 29, 2009)

WHAT?!!!

I rate it 1\10....No need to watch it!!!

@Martial, I felt the same as you for Saw 5's Ending. It worked for 3 and 4 only...I also hope for Saw 6 to be the last with a unique ending.

Edit: I just checked the new chick...She is not even close 


Kate was perfect for the role. 
I hope she is the only one that got changed. Oh well, at least Victor is there.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't get the hupbub over Saw. It's just another torture movie.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't get the hupbub over Saw. It's just another *torture* movie.



Except that the victims are the ones who torture themselves. 

Compared to other torture -for no reason- movies (Hostel)...Saw is way better, even in plot as well, but it's getting kinda repetitive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

She doesn't play Kate's character. In the first Underworld movie, they say that Viktor adopted Selene(Kate's character) because she reminded him so much of his daughter. This is his daughter. It's why her name is Sonja, while Viktor, Lucian, Raze and Tanis all have the same names.....

I think the first Saw was cool because it was all psychological torture. Even though it's gritty and violent, it's not a splatter fest. For the most part, it's the leads trying to figure out how to escape. 

Saw 2 became a typical slasher film with the story. Fun I guess.....but not that smart. 

Saw 3 redeemed itself because oddly, not all the kills are uber graphic. The ending actually caught me off guard and it was super intense. It should've ended there.

Saw 4 went back to the slasher route.....it shows signs of getting old.

Saw 5 tries to be different, but isn't really......same old stuff.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> She doesn't play Kate's character. In the first Underworld movie, they say that Viktor adopted Selene(Kate's character) because she reminded him so much of his daughter. This is his daughter. It's why her name is Sonja, while Viktor, Lucian, Raze and Tanis all have the same names.....
> 
> *I think the first Saw was cool because it was all psychological torture. Even though it's gritty and violent, it's not a splatter fest. For the most part, it's the leads trying to figure out how to escape.
> 
> ...



Oh, Thank god...Phew!!!  
Oh well, hopefully we see her in U4.

I totally agree with you about Saw...Except for 4, I dunno...The "time with you not against you" twist made me love the ending.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

gah, i hate saw.

at the beginning of v, i was like, ". . . mom? why's the guy getting a guilltione to his guts?"
"'cause he wouldn't crush his hand."

YOU KNOW, YOU CAN GET FAKE HANDS RATHER THAN DYING.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> gah, i hate saw.
> 
> at the beginning of v, i was like, ". . . mom? why's the guy getting a guilltione to his guts?"
> "'cause he wouldn't crush his hand."
> ...



Easier said than done. 

Plus, if memory serves, didn't the guy actually do the thing? It was just that the bad guy rigged it so even if he crushed his hands, it would kill him(once again, if memory serves).

Saw 5 has one of the only scenes where someone actually beats the game(when he stuck the pen in his throat), which was kind of cool.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 29, 2009)

Se7en, 5/5 - a real classic.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jan 29, 2009)

mirrors 9/10


----------



## Koi (Jan 29, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Ponyo On The Cliff By The Sea
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Ponyo is cho kawaii desu ne



Oh god, I want to see this so badly.  <3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 30, 2009)

Doubt 8/10

Exceptional film with a great and very intelligent screenplay that doesnt give you the answers but let you create your own oppinion on such a delicate matter like pedophilya. Acting is over the top, Meryl Streep shows why she's the best actress of the world along with Hoffman, great as always, Amy Adams, also exceptional and specially Viola Davis that with just a (key) scene stoles the movie. It should have more Oscar noms.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2009)

burn after reading

8.5/10

i had low expectations because of what i'd heard so it did end up being enjoyable and not as bad as i thought. but it doesn't even compare to fargo or the big lebowski.
brad pitt and george clooney were hilarious though


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire

8.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2009)

Frost/Nixon: B-

I was actually disapointed. Langella as Nixon is great and he easily steals the show. Micheal Sheen was great as Frost, but it never really felt like Frost's movie. Of course, this seemed like the initial intent because the movie cuts to interviews of the other three guys helping him, but then around the 3rd act it suddenly becomes Frost's movie(in other words, when the movie really wants to focus on him). The result felt uneven to me. 

The cast is great. It's nice to see Kevin Bacon in a respectable role again.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2009)

Taken: 8/10.

I haven't seen a good action film in a while...this one definitely fulfilled the void.  It has my recommendation.  Liam Neeson is tremendous.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jan 30, 2009)

Hulk VS Wolverine/Thor
10/10
It was awesome,Deadpool was hilarious XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2009)

The Eye(remake): D-

I liked it better when it was the original "The Eye", which I liked better when it was "The 6th sense", which I'm actually not a huge fan of.........


----------



## kardez (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys need to pick up Nightwatch and Daywatch.

both are russian movies.
but do Not get the UNRATED version.

simply because of the Subtitle tricks they use.

i just wish everyone else uses this style of subtitling.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 31, 2009)

kardez said:


> you guys need to pick up Nightwatch and Daywatch.



NOOOOOOOOOOO!

I strongly disagree with that statement.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2009)

Rebecca 8.5/10
One of Hitchcock's better movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't care for Night Watch or Day Watch..............I'd say Night>Day though. I rated Day a 2/4 and might give night a 2.5/4......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw the Unborn, it was probably a 7.5...I was kind of surprised. We were just bored and wanted to make fun of something and get some eye candy lol


----------



## danzel-x (Jan 31, 2009)

Quarantine 3/10


----------



## Hope (Jan 31, 2009)

Slumdog Millonaire. 7/10.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 31, 2009)

Taken- 10/10

It had everything.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 31, 2009)

*snakes on a plane* - 10/10.

i know what you guys are thinking.

"UNA?! WTF?! "

let's see:
-poor animation
-poor acting
-underdeveloped characters
-terrible plot

every time i see this movie, it makes me laugh my ass off. 
also, gabe saporta and travis mccoy are involved.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2009)

Taken looks pretty generic.

My guess is that his daughter is behind it all.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 31, 2009)

The Brave One 8/10

It had a good story line and was really an inspiring movie. The women who played the lead role was truly excellent.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2009)

*Twilight* 6/10

Much like the book I thought Edward and Bella were both idiots and the supporting characters were the real stars especially Alice who was my favourite character in the books and the story really should have been about her. I know that this inbetween review is probably going to annoy both the people who love the series and the people who despise it.

It's nothing to do with the film itself but the people sitting next to me got annoying and the lack of trailers was very disapointing.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jan 31, 2009)

The strangers 6/10.

I liked it a lot, but i felt that the movie failed to provide a decent conclusion.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 31, 2009)

Taken: 8.5/10 good movie but the ending wasnt the best. It wasnt bad but it was like 


*Spoiler*: __ 



happily ever after?

i would think she woulda spent some real quality time with her dad this time and woulda had a life changing experience or something.


----------



## Hakanai Mono (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bride Wars*, 6/10

I have a feeling my friend dragged me to watch that show with _her_ to patch things up =\


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2009)

Clubbed

8/10


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2009)

Mulan - 8.5/10.  Not my favorite Disney movie but the visuals are fantastic.  I love how even the smoke and flames are stylized. :3


----------



## cacophony (Jan 31, 2009)

taken 

4/10

seen it a million times before


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 31, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop  3/10


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 31, 2009)

The Waterboy - 8.5/10
Nick And Norah's Infinite Playlist - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2009)

cacophony said:


> taken
> 
> 4/10
> 
> seen it a million times before



lol, out of curiosity, name 2 times you've seen the same kind of movie before.....


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2009)

Meals on Wheels 7/10

Fun jackie chan movie. Had samo hung in it too. simple story and some good fights.


----------



## plox (Jan 31, 2009)

Afro Samurai- 8.5/10

awesome

kinda wack ending


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2009)

American Beauty 10/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 1, 2009)

Of Mice and Men: 6/10


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2009)

Twilight 7/10

I expected a bit more from this.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 1, 2009)

Rocky 4 - 7.5/10

The Great Russian Iron!!!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bolt:* It was such a sweet and wonderful movie. Disney really knows how to make a good movie. The computer animation was wonderful, the story was awesome, the movie was funny and all the characters were very charming.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2009)

Tengoku to jigoku (*High and Low*)

Interesting Japanese film, I liked it a lot. I can't really see all the reasons why I like it as much as I do, but yeah.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> American Beauty 10/10



lol, we watch that in Film Class next week.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 1, 2009)

Righteous Kill 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, we watch that in Film Class next week.



You're so lucky you have college Film Class.

I'm stuck in a high school that is surrounded by mormons so we can only watch PG or G rated movies.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

*death note: the movie (1st one; 2nd viewing)* - 8/10.
i love death note with a fiery passion, and i love this movie; i just wish it was more similar to the series.
(the last name comes out here feb. 10th! )


----------



## ez (Feb 1, 2009)

The Wrestler - 8.2/10

Well done overall, but not as entirely captivating as i thought it'd be. At least, it didn't have a cliche ending and i can give it some credit for that alone. It makes one wonder why Marisa Tomei got an oscar nomination, though...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> You're so lucky you have college Film Class.
> 
> I'm stuck in a high school that is surrounded by mormons so we can only watch PG or G rated movies.



lol, you go to a Mormon high school? 

The Uninvited: B-

Surprisingly good horror flick. But let's face it. If I've seen the original(Tale of Two Sisters), would I like it as much? Only time can tell.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2009)

*The Increadible Hulk* 8/10

Even though I enjoyed the previous Hulk film I liked this one much more.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, you go to a Mormon high school?
> 
> The Uninvited: B-
> 
> Surprisingly good horror flick. But let's face it. If I've seen the original(Tale of Two Sisters), would I like it as much? Only time can tell.



Its not a Mormon high school, we just have a shit load of mormons around our area and it effects the school district. Sucks ass, I feel like wearing a Brokeback Mountain T-shirt there just to wile them up.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 1, 2009)

Collateral   9/10


Awesome work by Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx


----------



## Juli (Feb 2, 2009)

Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain [10/10]


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 2, 2009)

PLEASE DO, CHEE. O:

*howl's moving castle* - 9/10.
christian bale as howl.
bleahahhhhahidsahcoieah.


----------



## olaf (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sleepers* 9/10

captivating. and brad pitt so young. not to mention that robert de niro looked cute as a priest


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 2, 2009)

Castle in the Sky 9.8/10


----------



## Honzou (Feb 2, 2009)

Pride and Glory 8/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> PLEASE DO, CHEE. O:
> 
> *howl's moving castle* - 9/10.
> christian bale as howl.
> bleahahhhhahidsahcoieah.



WAIT. WHUT. CHRISTIAN BALE IS HOWL!? OMG. I DID NOT KNOW THIS.

*rents movie again*


----------



## conceptz (Feb 2, 2009)

MILK.

great movie, 8/10!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Christian Bale is the lead in Howls Moving Castle.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah Christian Bale is the lead in Howls Moving Castle.



I've seen that movie like five times too and I didn't know that. 

No wonder Howl's voice was so damn sexy. :ho


----------



## Munken (Feb 2, 2009)

*Valkyrie*

8.5/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gran Tarino

9 outta 10

I laughed and cried.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2009)

Chee, will you be going to see He's not that into you this weekend?


----------



## KitCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies. I cried like a baby.
9/10


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 3, 2009)

the last samurai.

it was magnificent. i loved everything about the movie tom cruise did an amazing job. my favorite movie maybe so this gets
9.5/10


----------



## isanon (Feb 3, 2009)

taken - 8.5 awesome movie with realistic fights. almost got a 9 but i could take my eyes fo the scren for a smoke brake so it didnt deserve a 9 or more


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that as awesome as it sounds, Taken won't be that good?

It looks like a Steven Seagal movie except classier(which means a competantly made one).


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chee, will you be going to see He's not that into you this weekend?



OH GAWD. YOU MAKE ME WANNA KILL EVERY SINGLE BAD FILM COMING OUT SO YOU WON'T TEASE ME.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 3, 2009)

Pineapple Express 7/10
Stoner movies aren't really my thing. I thought the action parts were extremely out of place. However, there were a few LOL parts.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

Benjamin Button: 8.5/10. Beautiful story and production. Just a little bit too long for me and I didn't really like how it ended. I think they should've left some mystery to the end.

Indiana Jones...4: 8/10 I love Indiana...but he 65 years old. I think it might have been better to let the trilogy go. But it had Shia Lebeouf in it, a crazy old british man, and aliens. So...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

Revolutionary Road - 8.5/9 out of 10. Really good movie, not really what i expected, excellent take on the culture.

And on a side note, Verity, have you heard Bale go batshit (pun actually not intended) crazy on some director of photography!?


----------



## Mori (Feb 4, 2009)

Eagle Eye - 9.5/10

I didn't know what to expect from this movie because I hadn't seen any of the trailers for it, nor bothered to pay much attention to the previews on TV. However, as soon as the first 15-20 minutes had passed and the main events began to unfold, everything that followed was just a blast to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

On Christian Bale, once again......the guy is coming across as an arrogant jerk. Everyone is defending him, saying he was just having an off day(and the fact that the guy he yelled at did something wrong), but with everything else I've seen him do...........if he doesn't start calming down he's going to start burning alot of bridges and end up as the next Steven Seagal or Jean Claude Van Damme.

And unlike those guys, I'll completely stop watching his movies......


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

He is an arrogant jerk, but I love him regardless. It's like Chef Ramsey.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2009)

Role models 6'5/10

Pretty funny comedy of Judd Apatow disciples. That McLovin guy from Superbad is hilarious as a geek. Although the movie is a bit of a dumb thing i really enjoyed with his oftenly irreverent humor.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Role models 6'5/10
> 
> Pretty funny comedy of Judd Apatow disciples. That McLovin guy from Superbad is hilarious as a geek. Although the movie is a bit of a dumb thing i really enjoyed with his oftenly irreverent humor.


You know when I saw Bride Wars this was another option but I thought it was going to be the worst of the options. I'm feeling rather annoyed that not only was Bride Wars awful but it turned out this was the better option to watch.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> You know when I saw Bride Wars this was another option but I thought it was going to be the worst of the options. I'm feeling rather annoyed that not only was Bride Wars awful but it turned out this was the better option to watch.



Bride wars could be good for 12 year old girls but this movie has several lolling times. For everyone.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And on a side note, Verity, have you heard Bale go batshit (pun actually not intended) crazy on some director of photography!?



Yeah I did!! 



MartialHorror said:


> On Christian Bale, once again......the guy is coming across as an arrogant jerk. Everyone is defending him, saying he was just having an off day(and the fact that the guy he yelled at did something wrong), but with everything else I've seen him do...........if he doesn't start calming down he's going to start burning alot of bridges and end up as the next Steven Seagal or Jean Claude Van Damme.
> 
> And unlike those guys, I'll completely stop watching his movies......



Everyone is defending him because he hasn't been the first celebrity to do this. He had good reason to do what he did because the other guy had already ruined another scene and was asked to be fired from his job. But they didnt. And he screwed up another scene just because he "was looking at a stage light." I would be pissed off too if someone screwed up my job like that.



Chee said:


> He is an arrogant jerk, but I love him regardless. It's like Chef Ramsey.



This 

All right I'm done posting about this.


----------



## olaf (Feb 4, 2009)

*pulp fiction* 10/10

it actually gets better every time I see it


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

Bridge to Teribethia 7/10


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

Reign of Fire 6/10. Dragons are cool. But acting skills are better.


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

Ugh, I tried watching that movie (just for Bale) but it was 100% shit.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

I regret watching it. 

The only good part of the movie was when Christian didnt have his shirt on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2009)

Reign of Fire was horrendous.  No actor could have saved that shit.

3/10.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

One more thing I didnt like: King Leonidus Gerard Butler DIED


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't believe Bale would do that crap in the first place.

Oh well, even Heathus had shitty movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Bleh, I was indifferent to Reign of Fire.

Zatoichi and the Festival of Fire: B-

Nice art direction, cool characters and slick fight scenes. But damn the plot was wandering like mad crazy.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

Boondock Saints: a million/10


----------



## Jimin (Feb 5, 2009)

Grapes of Wrath : 6/10
Its vastly overrated. Almost nothing happened. The lighting was terrible. The characters were pretty flat. Granted, I didn't read the book but I can't understand how this is AFI's 23rd best American movie. This was almost unwatchable.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Grapes of Wrath : 6/10
> Its vastly overrated. Almost nothing happened. The lighting was terrible. The characters were pretty flat. Granted, I didn't read the book but *I can't understand how this is AFI's 23rd best American movie*. This was almost unwatchable.



Cause that movie is a masterpiece from the best director of all times.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2009)

?verity said:


> Boondock Saints: a million/10



I hear the movie is good, I'll have to rent it.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Saints is definitely a 8/10.
But the last movie I saw was "The Wrestler" with Rourke. It was a great movie, i would give it an 7/10. I am really harsh on most movies though, but with the fact I used to be so into wrestling and the great acting, it was really a good movie.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 5, 2009)

Eurotrip

10/10

fucking awesome


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

American Beauty: A

Wow, I was caught off guard by how good this was.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hear the movie is good, I'll have to rent it.



Go and buy it. It's worth it. 

Empire of the Sun: 10/10 One of the first movies Christian Bale was in that has been called "an epic masterpiece."  AND it has John Malcovich in it. Enough said.

*"HORSEPOWER!!!!"*


----------



## Yami_Dragon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank You for Smoking: 9.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 5, 2009)

Valkyrie 7/10

Entertaining history thriller. Tom Cruise should think about his current acting skills to be honest cause all the supporting cast is better than him. Still, once the operation begins to work you can't take your eyes off the screen which is what matter in a thriller movie. Good recreation of the Nazi Germany too.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 6, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2009)

He's Just Not That Into You: 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

...7/10? WHUT!?


----------



## ?verity (Feb 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> He's Just Not That Into You: 7/10.



Oh noez I was going to go watch that tonight!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> ...7/10? WHUT!?


That's about right.  There were some funny scenes.  (Most of the funny scenes were in the trailer.)  And it kept me entertained even though it's not my favored genre.  I'm going to see Push tomorrow.  I bet that movie is much worse.  Probably a 5/10.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

You're lucky you can see movies. 

I have to wait till Watchmen comes out for the next time I can go.


----------



## Fenton (Feb 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> That's about right.  There were some funny scenes.  (Most of the funny scenes were in the trailer.)  And it kept me entertained even though it's not my favored genre.  I'm going to see Push tomorrow.  I bet that movie is much worse.  Probably a *5/10*.



That's actually a pretty acurate rating.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does Push look alot like Jumper?

Taken- C+

Just what I expected. Classy Steven Seagal movie(without Seagal). Review will be up later(I Hope. My computer is on the verge of death)


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

> The Uninvited is the best horror movie since........well, hell, I don't really know what was the last good horror flick to come out. Maybe Cloverfield? Either way, it's a good little horror-thriller even though it's a remake of an Asian movie.



What's that movie about anyways? Looks like crap.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 6, 2009)

> The Uninvited is the best horror movie since........well, hell, I don't really know what was the last good horror flick to come out. Maybe Cloverfield? Either way, it's a good little horror-thriller even though it's a remake of an Asian movie.



Cloverfield made me want to puke because the camera was EXTREME shaking the whole time. And why do us americans have to remake or dub all the good japanese movies. "Let it be...let it be..."


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

I never watched the movie because of the camera.

Personally, I just don't like that style.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 6, 2009)

I get the realism aspect of it but it just looks like it isnt a major motion picture. It looks like a home movie.

Love Actually: 10/10 Ahhhhh. Too many hot men. TOO MANY.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Yea, I just don't like that home movie feel. It just looks cheesy too me, because its obviously not a home video.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2009)

Uninvited is about a girl who returns from a mental institution who begins seeing images of her dead mother, warning her about her soon-to-be stepmother.

The comparison to Cloverfield is simply in terms of overall quality(Uninvited isn't hand held camera crap). Personally, I hate the shakey camera style and if they do the sequel, I hope they dont do it that way. But I thought the movie itself was intense and the characters were admirably fleshed out.

But yeah, I liked Uninvited. But that might change when I see Tale of Two Sisters(which this is a remake on).

Anyway,

Circle of Iron: D+

Bruce Lee apparently wrote this.....its pretty silly.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Eh, after seeing the trailer to that movie it doesn't look to good. =\


----------



## ?verity (Feb 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Circle of Iron: D+
> 
> Bruce Lee apparently wrote this.....its pretty silly.



Bruce Lee wrote a movie and it was bad?! That's heartbreaking


----------



## Fenton (Feb 6, 2009)

?verity said:


> Love Actually: 10/10 Ahhhhh. Too many hot men. TOO MANY.



Watched that movie on christmas and was surprised how much I enjoyed it. Hugh Grant and the hot secretary stole the movie.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 7, 2009)

I liked the british writer and the maid myself


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

NEVER JUDGE A MOVIE BY ITS TRAILER! Otherwise, movies like Jumper would be kind of cool and the Mist would've sucked........unless the movie is Speed Racer(That trailer fit it perfectly.

Also, it should be noted that most of Bruce Lee's movies were bad. They just had Bruce Lee being Bruce Lee so we forgave(ignored) the bad qualities. I actually think David Carradine(who starred in Circle of Iron) is a better actor than Bruce, but he's just nowhere near as cool(also, Lee's fight scenes are much better)

Edit: I actually feel inclined to rate "Taken" a B- instead of a C+. Close one, but I miss these types of movies......


----------



## SP (Feb 7, 2009)

Memento. I liked it. 10/10.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> But yeah, I liked Uninvited. But that might change when I see Tale of Two Sisters(which this is a remake on).


when I watched Tale of Two siters, alone in the middle of the night I almost shit myself. and then when I was going to my room I bumped into my flatmate in dark corridor. for a second I felt like i was in some asian horror, not to mention nearly having heart attack.

I'm looking forward to watching The Uninvited, and in this case knowing what will happen won't spoil it that much, since second half of Tales of Two sisters was major "WTF IS REALLY GOING ON?!!"


MartialHorror said:


> NEVER JUDGE A MOVIE BY ITS TRAILER! Otherwise, movies like Jumper would be kind of cool and the Mist would've sucked........unless the movie is Speed Racer(That trailer fit it perfectly


mist did suck 

I realised that quite often when I'm watching trailers for action movies or blockubsters, I think "looks cool, if they won't butcher the plot it should be okay"

too bad that way too often they butcher the plot

*Quantum of Solace* 7,5/10

entertaining. Craig is still looking good as a Bond. I totally forgot that this movie is direct sequel to the Casino Royale, so after first 10 min I was "Mr. White... wut..." and had to check the details of previous movie on wiki


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 7, 2009)

West Wing: Season 4 - episode 20-23. 10/10

Every episode is brilliant!

Now for season 5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

I loved The Mist. although the ending sort of irked me.......


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved The Mist. although the ending sort of irked me.......


the ending was quite predictable


*Spoiler*: _when the kid told his father_ 



_"please don't let them get me BAAAAAAAAW"_

I KNEW that it will end with him killing his son and then monsters disappearing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2009)

The Mist was a fun movie to see in theaters.  The crowd really reacted during several scenes and everyone hated the religious lady that tried to take over the supermarket.  Crowd interaction was hilarious.  (I won't see the movie again because I prefer remembering it as the "experience" it was when I saw it the first time.)

Glad to see you changed your score for Taken, Martial.  A C+ seemed too severe.  An example.  I think The Transporter 2 was worthy of a C-.  Taken is in another league (not necessarily the action, just everything else).  If you compare Taken to other films in it's genre...a B, B- sounds about right.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2009)

Yea, it was the experience with being with a crowd that made the difference.

People started to clap in the theatre once that lady got shot, won't be the same on DVD.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 7, 2009)

ahaha, i've seen the mist too! i liked it, but the ending sucked. the religious lady was so annoying. i was happy after she got shot. =P

anyways,
the last movie i watched was Resident Evil 3. i spent a whole day watching the Resident Evil trilogy. i liked the movie. i'd give it a 7/10 though.


----------



## narutokungames (Feb 7, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 9/10!


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2009)

As days go by my opinion of Slumdog Millionare worsens. I'd give it a 8/10 or maybe a 7/10 now.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Saw IV - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_It was alright. The first 3 were better. And it was a little confusing at the end. Overall really good, though.

*Saw V - *_3/5, I liked it.
_Extremely confusing throughout the whole thing and I don't think it was summed up well enough at the end. Hopefully Saw VI will make some sense of it all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

Dragon Wars: D-

lol, Im going to have fun reviewing this one......quite possibly the worst movie to hit theaters since..................well, shit, what was the last movie that Uwe Boll got released theatrically? In the Name of the King? That sounds right......


----------



## ?verity (Feb 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> As days go by my opinion of Slumdog Millionare worsens. I'd give it a 8/10 or maybe a 7/10 now.



Is that movie over hyped?

300- 10/10 If only every man had a 6 pack and laughed in the face of danger...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

I do! Er, Wait *looks at stomach*  If you look closely, it's actually a 4 pack......but I do laugh in the face of danger! 

I mean, I watch Uwe Boll movies........Two times each baby. Can't be put in any more danger than that.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 7, 2009)

But do you randomly yell at people what country you live in? 

*THIS IS THE UNITED STAAATES *

Like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

No, I say "THIS IS ARIZONA! And thank you for shopping at Fry's."


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 8, 2009)

*nick and norah's infinite playlist* - 10/10
i've never read the book,
but i want to marry the movie.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2009)

?verity said:


> But do you randomly yell at people what country you live in?
> 
> *THIS IS THE UNITED STAAATES *
> 
> Like that.


Well I'd say "THIS IS ENGLAND" but it turns out to be the title of a lowsy film.


----------



## Federer (Feb 8, 2009)

Wolverine vs. Hulk

7/10

A short,but a decent cartoon, with Deadpool owning everyone in every scene he is in it.

Thor vs. Hulk

6/10

Not better than Wolv vs. Hulk, the most annoying thing was that Thor was made so weak, I can't believe why the cartoon-theme makes Thor so weak in order to create a decent plot.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2009)

The changeling     8/10


----------



## Sannin Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2009)

Changeling 9/10: 

Sex Drive 8/10: Ending got predictable to me.


----------



## ez (Feb 8, 2009)

rewatched most of Casino Royale 

8/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2009)

The 400 Blows 10/10

It's a great movie, and I related to the movie in a way. Great film.



?verity said:


> Is that movie over hyped?
> 
> 300- 10/10 If only every man had a 6 pack and laughed in the face of danger...



Yea, it was actually. I mean it was a good movie and I'd recommend it but after seeing it win Golden Globes and so much critic acclaim it just didn't live up to it.



MartialHorror said:


> No, I say "THIS IS ARIZONA! And thank you for shopping at Fry's."



I say, "THIS IS ARIZONA! Where's....my....water....*gasp* *die*"


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 8, 2009)

Notorious - 8/10
Not bad, I thought it was good for a movie about a rapper. The acting was so-so, but I went in there thinking it wouldn't be that good so I guess it just surpassed my expectations.


----------



## olaf (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rachel Getting Married* 8/10

wow anne hathaway was pretty awesome in this. even if this movie lacked some kind of closure, the acting and tight dialogues make it worth watching. also, music is pretty amazing


----------



## Cel (Feb 8, 2009)

RocknRolla - 8/10 

Althought the story wasn't anything epic, it was a pretty fun movie to watch. Plus..  I really enjoyed the editing style and the London backdrop.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 8, 2009)

Twilight 6.5/10


The book's better.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 8, 2009)

Fletch (7.5)

Chevy Chase is extremely witty in this movie and its hilarious!

Lakeview Terrace (5.5)

Mildly entertaining suburban thriller... Samuel L Jackson does a really good job in it though


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 8, 2009)

The Dark Knight 10/10
It was great.


----------



## SP (Feb 8, 2009)

Leon~~ 10/10 <3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 8, 2009)

Soom - Breath 6/10

Weird as fuck south korean movie from director Kim Ki-duk. Its not as good as the other films I have seen from him but still the shots are great and there are surrealistic moments that are really worth. More than what it tells (which is frequently hard to tell) the important thing is how its told (weird but hipnotic way).


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop- D-

The stunts and Indian guy made this.....


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> No, I say "THIS IS ARIZONA! And thank you for shopping at Fry's."



"THIS IS TEXAS! IT SMELLS LIKE CAT PISS HERE!" 

it's true.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 8, 2009)

Push: 4/10

It doesn't help that the plots convoluted and more confusing than a physics class. But, hey, at least there's some nice action scenes, as few and far between as they are.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

Glengarry Glen Ross - A proper screenplay, and real acting (Jack Lemmon and Al Pacino steal the show, with a young-ish Kevin Spacey). Class. 5/5.

Red Rock West - Early 90's thriller/noir. Very fun throughout (Nicolas Cage, J.T. Walsh and Dennis Hopper feature), easy 4/5 and on the high side.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2009)

Seed: B-

Wtf, a Uwe Boll movie that's actually GOOD!? Impossible! It is VERY depressing though.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 9, 2009)

*horton hears a who* - 9/10
i just felt like watching it again.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 9, 2009)

Punisher: War Zone /10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 9, 2009)

The curious case of Benjamin Button 8/10

Fantastic movie. The technical and artistical aspects of the movie are top quality (some of them like the make-up are even unmatched) and there's a ton of great supporting characters through the film that makes it very enjoyable. I liked a lot specially the beggining and the ending, which was very touching and well done. So far my favourite movie for this year's Oscar.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 9, 2009)

Red Cliff II

7/10

It's Takeshi Kaneshiro that I was ogling throughout. pek


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

never back down  8/10
awesome movie loved it


----------



## Even (Feb 9, 2009)

Resident Evil: Retribution - 7/10

I enjoyed it quite a lot


----------



## ez (Feb 9, 2009)

Ip Man 8.5/10 

This movie had really well choreographed fight scenes. I loved this from start to finish.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 9, 2009)

Curious case of benjamin butthole - 5/10


----------



## Fenton (Feb 9, 2009)

martyboy23 said:


> Curious case of benjamin butthole - 5/10



Really? I've been hearing nothing but good things and was all psyched to see it (still will of course).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

Isn't this like the NF's movie review thread? Everyone should leave a mini-review before/after the rating because an obscure number isn't very useful to someone looking for a good film to watch. I might be guilty of not having done this, but still.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 9, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> Really? I've been hearing nothing but good things and was all psyched to see it (still will of course).



oh right, sorry (didn't notice)

This movie was too soppy for me,
for a movie to have a powerful emotionaly capable storyline, it must contain elements of all emotions.

This movie was bang-on (attempting) depressing, i didn't feel bad for ben at all because of the storys constant pushing and shoving the whole goddamn sad face in to your face.

meh!


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

*Raging Bull-A+*

Martin Scorsese's sports film about the boxer Jake La Motta. Scorsese avoids genre cliches and with Robert De Niro as La motta, creates a real douchebag of a protagonist. Making it so his eventual fall may have been deserved.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2009)

Rain Man 9.3/10
Fantastic film. Very touching. Hoffman was great. Cruise was great. The story was well written.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 10, 2009)

_Swing Vote_ - 6.5/10

Interesting, if slightly fantastical scenario with overdone political satire and comedy that was best viewed in trailer form with all of the jokes outside of the aforementioned trailer not really hitting the right note for laughs. Actually, that sense of misstep was pretty prevalent throughout the film as things always seemed to ring as a little too cliched or trying a little too hard to get the audience to feel a certain way. 

However, Madeline Carroll was absolutely brilliant. I can't remember the last time I was so impressed with an actor of her age in a film. She was a powerful presence onscreen and captured every scene she played a part in. Also, the sense of strength and intelligence which was an inherent part of her character was a wonderful aspect to her performance, especially since it didn't come off as overbearing or false like the work of other "genius" child actors often does.  

On a related note, when you could see past the lame lobbying jokes, the film did deliver a resonant and down to earth father-daughter side story. This was partially due to the fact that Costner ended up delivering one of the least pretentious and most believable performances that I've seen from him. But, overall, the heartfelt nature to the bond between the two characters was  due to his great rapport with Madeline, which never faltered.


----------



## Fin (Feb 10, 2009)

Taken

8/10


----------



## choco bao bao (Feb 10, 2009)

Ip Man - 9/10

Awesome performance by Donnie Yen, fight scenes were totally _sick_ and well-choreographed. Not your usual martial arts flick, there were some historical bits (i.e. WWII) , and also some attempts to inject emotional scenes which were fairly well done.

Highly recommended. :]


----------



## Even (Feb 11, 2009)

Air Force One - 8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2009)

*Blade Runner* 6/10

I'm not sure what I can say about this film.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just say you never understood it. :s


----------



## ez (Feb 11, 2009)

Juno

6.5/10

i really don'get why people were amazed by this film. most of the dialogue was terribly annoying and juno's supposed wit mostly got on my nerves. decent/typical storyline too, so meh.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

slum dog millionair 9/10 or 10/10
amazing movie i really enjoyed it


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Just say you never understood it. :s


I wouldn't say that. I meant that my opinion on the movie is undecided.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *Blade Runner* 6/10
> 
> I'm not sure what I can say about this film.



I think everyone is like that at first. I still kinda am, its an odd movie.



ezxx said:


> Juno
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> i really don'get why people were amazed by this film. most of the dialogue was terribly annoying and juno's supposed wit mostly got on my nerves. decent/typical storyline too, so meh.



That's exactly why I like it. The dialouge is incredibly snappy. I love the Chinese babies line.


----------



## Boromir (Feb 11, 2009)

Outpost
3/10

Good props, good set, good main character.
But NAZI GHOSTS/COMMANDOS/ZOMBIES? AND NOT ONE OF THEM GETS KILLED?!


----------



## Leah (Feb 11, 2009)

Inkheart

8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2009)

*Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children-F*

Yep, this movie is god awful. Full of bad dialogue, characters that aspire to be cardboard cutouts, poor editing, and the kicker, crappy fight scenes.

Yes, what most people call the saving grace of the film, is still bad. The fights work more as fodder for the countless AMVs that are sure to be clogging up youtube than full coherent scenes. You never get a real sense of the surroundings, leading to confusion on the placement of the characters(Battle by the white trees),and physics are completely forgotten, to a ridiculous extent(motorcycle chase in the tunnel).

When your fight scenes work best as a animated gif on a forum, you have a problem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2009)

aw, I liked Advent Children. Were you a fan of the game? I know nonfans tend to hate it more.

Let's see.....

New York Ripper- B-

Lucio Fulci at his most pissed off. 

Day of the Dead(remake): D


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 11, 2009)

_Bottle Shock_ - 5.5

A movie detailing the beginnings of the California wine industry's break into the global market, it felt like the directorial concepts and storyboarding hadn't aged enough before the cask was broken. Not to mention the fact that some scenes were cheesier than the figurative language used in the sentence prior to this one in their portrayal of typical cultural cliches. Due to the lack of fluidity and drive to the storyline, these cliches were sometimes broken, sometimes supported without any clarity as to what message the film was trying to send other than a blatant calling out of a racist in his truck by Gustavo, a young Mexican prospective winemaker who stands up for his roots in the face of colloquial slurs. 

Camerawork looked pretty similar to every other movie involving Californian countryside in the 70s. Dialogue ranged from average to poor, especially when pretty bad attempts at humor were made as they had characters of relatively little higher education using over complex language in inappropriate situations. And, with a few notable exceptions, the acting (particularly of side characters) is generally bad and often involves miscasting. 

Overall, what made the movie somewhat enjoyable included: the nod to the beauty of  Mexicans from California and their culture, Bill Pullman managing to make me take him seriously (his rage, insecurity, and joy are more palpable than anything else in this film and anything else in his career, to be honest), Alan Rickman's ascerbity (when he's not talking in French with a terrible, terrible accent), and the wine itself. 

But, overall, would not recommend unless you think that splicing a Lifetime movie with _Sideways_ and allowing the script to be written by a pretentious teenager with a Hemingway fetish might make a good film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2009)

Traitor: B

I liked Don Cheadle, some plot twists(especially at the end), as well as the treatment of Muslims. But it was kind of predictable.......


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2009)

007 - Dr. No. (The Original)

The cool thing about watching really old movies is you get a true sense of how far the movie industry has come in 40 years. For the age it was a really good movie, a lot of action and suspense, with the traditional British romance  For those that know the James Bond series, if you haven't seen all of them I recommend seeing all of them to get a better sense of the movies from old to new. I can't recall the story from memory as it was a few weeks ago that I watched it but I never saw all the Bond movies so therefore I'm watching them all from start to finish and its quite thrilling. The old British humor comes through clearly in this classic 1960's film and being a car buff it was nice seeing the original Aston again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Return to Paradise - late 90's drama with Vince Vaughn and Joaquin Phoenix, about drugs and the consequences of tourist's carelessness to their laws abroad - dealing with the moral dilemma of responsibility among other things which I'd rather not give away. I give this a 5/5. It has some flaws, but none even close to glaring and the standards of acting would carry any present in other aspects of the movie. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 12, 2009)

Dead Man Walking


7/10


It was a pretty good movie. The ending was a little lame though. I was somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children-F*
> 
> Yep, this movie is god awful. Full of bad dialogue, characters that aspire to be cardboard cutouts, poor editing, and the kicker, crappy fight scenes.
> 
> ...



 Let's not forget that dumbshit scene where Michael Jackson makes all the little kiddies dance...no I mean fight. 

The only redeeming quality is the animation.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children-F*
> 
> Yep, this movie is god awful. Full of bad dialogue, characters that aspire to be cardboard cutouts, poor editing, and the kicker, crappy fight scenes.



    

Anyway, West Wing: season 5 - episode 18 - 5/10

The worst episode of the brilliant West Wing and that whole episode almost sent me to sleep.


----------



## olaf (Feb 12, 2009)

*Zodiac* 7.5/10

really entertaining, but some of the supporting cast just didn't work for me. damn good piece of cinema, but it's no _Seven_

*Underworld 3: Rise of Lycans* 7/10

good piece of entertainment. I got what I expected from this, I could even that the plot slightly surpased my expectations (I think I expected sth more corny, with the rebelion and love story)


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2009)

Went back abit 

US Marshalls - Solid 8.5 

Great performances from Snipes and Tommy lee jones with some great back up from downey jr


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Madonna said:


> _Zodiac_ *7.5/10*
> 
> really entertaining, but some of the supporting cast just didn't work for me. damn good piece of cinema, but it's no _Seven_



You mispelt 10/10. 

I only saw it once, but it was one of my favourite films in _years_.


----------



## olaf (Feb 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> You mispell 10/10.
> 
> I only saw it once, but it was one of my favourite films in _years_.


I only could mispelt *good/10*

as much as I enjoyed this movie I can't really say that it's better than other finsher movies I saw (seven, fight club or curious case of benjamin button)


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2009)

Zodiac wasn't that good. It was very slow and anti-climatic for my tastes. 
The only part that really interested me was when they showed him killing people. Then it was just 2 hours of trying to find out who he was. 
I think I gave it a 6/10 or 7/10

Anyways: Oliver Twist (2005) 9/10
Knocked a point down because the ending was kinda predictable. Other then that it was a very provocative film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2009)

An American Tail.  Fucking classic.  9/10.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Zodiac wasn't that good. It was very slow and anti-climatic for my tastes.
> The only part that really interested me was when they showed him killing people. *Then it was just 2 hours of trying to find out who he was.*
> I think I gave it a 6/10 or 7/10
> 
> ...


Well, that shouldn't have come as a surprise to anyone?! 

I suppose it's slow-paced, but that's the nature of a film that is supposed to retell some part of history. I wouldn't want a for e.g. 'Jack The Ripper' film any other way, and I don't think anyone would. 

I tried to watch a movie called 'Running Scared' but it was just too much for me, maybe I'll give it another go some other time. Wasn't very promising if I'm being honest.


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire (fucking finally) - 9.5/10.  Loved it.  Loved the characters.  Loved seeing Danny Boyle doing something essentially different.  Great film.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 13, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well, that shouldn't have come as a surprise to anyone?!
> 
> *I suppose it's slow-paced, but that's the nature of a film that is supposed to retell some part of history. * I wouldn't want a for e.g. 'Jack The Ripper' film any other way, and I don't think anyone would.
> 
> I tried to watch a movie called 'Running Scared' but it was just too much for me, maybe I'll give it another go some other time. Wasn't very promising if I'm being honest.



They did do a good job in the adaptation, and the movie had a great feel in that it seemed to capture the time in which the events took place very well.  This was a good movie, very good filmmaking.  

And the damn stab scene at the lake was unreal.  Haven't seen the movie in awhile but can still see it.


----------



## ez (Feb 13, 2009)

rewatched _brazil _for like the third time. i love the fantasy world pryce's character creates and the constant yet seamless switch between the real and fantasy world. funny stuff all in all.

i think this movie gets better with each viewing. 9/10


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 13, 2009)

The Departed- 9.999/10.  My only problem with it was that the last scene was too predictable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

I liked Zodiac. While it wasn't as great as I hoped, for a 3 hr movie it always kept me interested. Think I reviewed it.....here 

The more I think about the Departed.....the more it annoys me. It's a good movie but I think it made some mistakes. The shallow love triangle felt contrived and took away alot of the sympathy that I had for the characters. Dicaprio's character was pretty annoying overall.....and the ending left a bad taste in my mouth.

What I liked about the original is that you found yourself liking both characters, and want them both to get out. The ending is actually very touching, but was somewhat marred by the sequels.....(especially part 3, which was WAY too depressing)


Hmmm, all the movies I intend to watch over the weekened: The International, Friday the 13th, Dial M for Murder and Casshern


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Well, that shouldn't have come as a surprise to anyone?!



Oh, I knew it was coming. I just didn't know it would _only_ be about finding out who he was.

I didn't relate to the main character at all. I don't even remember if he had a family or not. They didn't focus on him and frankly I didn't care about him. I didn't care about Downey's character. I didn't care about anyone, because they didn't give them personalities or backstories or hell focus on them a bit.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2009)

Double Indemnity 8/10

I didn't really believe the relationship that developed between the two but it was a well-paced movie with a pretty good plot. Acting was pretty spot-on as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

lol, Robert Downey Jr wasn't given any personality in Zodiac? Wow, I REALLY disagree on that comment(I do wish he had more screentime though)

The International: C+

It was a B- until the 3rd act, whch was anti-climactic, confusing and convoluted.


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

Downey did have a personality, but they didn't focus much on him so either way I didn't give a rats ass.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2009)

Friday the 13th 5'5/10

The new one. Its your tipical slasher film where a fucking mountain of a deformed guy kills young people who spend all the film smoking, fucking and running. Predictable, the scary moments were too much "shock and high pitched music" but its also well filmed with good ambientation and atmosphere. I give it that at least.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 13, 2009)

'Ambientation', is that Spanglish? 

Just saw Predator II. Quite like this movie for the funny bits mainly. Solid film, though it obviously wasn't up to the standards of the original. 3.5/5.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2009)

erictheking said:


> 'Ambientation', is that Spanglish?



It doesnt exist??


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

*Sigh* Im looking foward to that Friday the 13th remake.......Even Ebert gave it a 2/4 Star rating(pretty high considering he hates slashers).

Dial M for Murder: A

Old scool Hitchcock. Hell, one of his best movies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2009)

its more a reboot than a remake


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 13, 2009)

Count of Monte Cristo 10/10

A timeless classic and one of the movies I love and treasure most. A perfect mixture of romance, action, plot twists, in deepth characters and deception all rolled into one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 13, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> It doesnt exist??


_*Ambience*_ is what you're looking for, I think. 

I'm about to watch _There Will Be Blood_, suppose I'll be back in 4 hours or summat.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2009)

tat mast bi teh werd


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

Bitch ass mom was like "let's go see Friday the 13th"

Now, I don't really wanna go see it but I haven't seen a movie in at least 2 weeks and I NEED TO GO TO A THEATRE. 

 Then she's like "we have no money." Bitch.


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

I was on a bus today and I saw part/most of Taken.  It was pretty good, albeit predictable.  Maybe 7/10 so far.  Liam Neeson is sexily badassed.


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2009)

He's Just Not That Into You *8*/*10*
The movie was actually good. I was suprised


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2009)

The best Friday the 13th film was the first one.  This movie was basically a remake of the second movie...the first movie was basically recapped during the first 5 minutes.  I think this was a major mistake by the writers.  I realize that Jason is the iconic character, but I still think they made the wrong movie.

These Supernatural actors are popping up in all the horror movies these days.  

This movie had no new elements to it.  Maybe the horror genre just doesn't interest me anymore?

Friday the 13th: 4.5/10.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

Friday the Thirteenth 5/10


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 14, 2009)

Akira 9.9/10
I loved it.


----------



## olaf (Feb 14, 2009)

*The Attic* 4/10 crappy script and crappy acting. it made me laugh

*Dark Remains* 6/10 full of cliches, but it was fairly frightening


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

Tipping the Velvet

It's actually a 3 part episode minimovie thing that I rented for the 1800s culture. It really was just a porno, an odd style to directing, and so-so acting.

I guess it would be a 4/10
It had lots of boobs and strap-ons. 



Rukia said:


> The best Friday the 13th film was the first one.  This movie was basically a remake of the second movie...the first movie was basically recapped during the first 5 minutes.  I think this was a major mistake by the writers.  I realize that Jason is the iconic character, but I still think they made the wrong movie.
> 
> These Supernatural actors are popping up in all the horror movies these days.
> 
> ...





Lance Vance said:


> Friday the Thirteenth 5/10



Though so.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 14, 2009)

longest yard lol 8/10


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> longest yard lol 8/10



The Longest Yard Burt Reynolds or The Longest Yard Adam Sandler?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The best Friday the 13th film was the first one.  This movie was basically a remake of the second movie...the first movie was basically recapped during the first 5 minutes.  I think this was a major mistake by the writers.  I realize that Jason is the iconic character, but I still think they made the wrong movie.
> 
> These Supernatural actors are popping up in all the horror movies these days.
> 
> ...



Nah, I disagree. When people want to see a Friday the 13th movie, they want to see Jason. Remember Friday the 13th part 5? It flopped in so many ways because there was no Jason. The reason why people excuse the original was simply that..........it was the original.

I'll see this in about 25 minutes.........

Hmmmmm, REAL QUICK RECAP ON MY FRIDAY THE 13th RATINGS(keeping in mind, its been forever since I've seen them).

1: 3.5/4
2: 2/4
3: 2/4
4: 2/4
5: 2/4(maybe less)
6: 3/4 
7: 3/4
8: 2/4(maybe less)
9: 2/4
X: 2/4

F Vs J: probably 3/4

Wow, considering I'm a fan........I really don't like most of these movies......at least I hate none of them. IM INSPIRED NOW TO GO THROUGH ALL THE FRANCHISES!

Nightmare on Elm St

1: 3.5/4
2: 2/4
3: 3.5/4(reviewed: 3)
4: 1.5/4
5: 2.5/4(maybe less)
6: 1/4(maybe 1.5)
7: 2.5-3/4

Halloween

1: 3.5-4/4
2: 2.5/4
3: 2/4(maybe less)
4: 2.5-3/4
5: 1/4(maybe less)
6: 2/4
7: 2/4(but I havent seen this one is like 10 yrs so...)
8: 2/4(at best)
Remake: 2.5/4

Hmmmm. cant think of any other major franchize that I've seen........


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

Taken 7/10

Pretty good action film. Realistic unlike Die Hard 4.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Taken 7/10
> 
> Pretty good action film. Realistic unlike Die Hard 4.



Gonna go see that tomorrow.

Liam Neeson fucking shit up! He trained Batman Son!
*
Deer Hunter-A*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2009)

Friday the 13th remake: C-

Rukia, you're wrong. It's more like a remake of the first four Friday the 13th films.....Also, they did bring a few new ideas to the series. review will be up later today. Personally, I think they should've had

1) The first act develop the teens(with an occasional kill; like the original)
2) 2nd act focus more on an unknown person killing the kids, revealed to be the mother.
3) the third act begins with the Mother being killed and Jason coming out, having an explosive finale.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 14, 2009)

Forced to watch Penelope. Oddly a really good movie. I loved it in the end. Though I ain't one to admit it entirely yet.  

I give it a 8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2009)

Enchanted- 8/10 it's a movie that I can amazingly stand


----------



## Nakor (Feb 14, 2009)

Chocolate 8/10.

Fucking sweet ass muy thai movie. From the same guy who did Ong-bak and the protector. The main actress was soo badass. don't expect a strong plot though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2009)

There Will Be Blood - Finished watching it an hour or two ago. I've seen a few epics before, but curiously I don't remember any of them being bad.. this one though is surely as good as any of the best. Powerful film throughout it's near 3 hour length, I can't fault it for anything. Enjoyed it very much.. easy 5/5!


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 15, 2009)

Pink Panther 2

10/10

I just love how Steve Martin acts throughout the movie, it is as funny as the first one, which is oddly rare. Usually part 2's of movies aren't that good


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 15, 2009)

The Strangers

Nothing overly new, but it was quite enjoyable.

7/10


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 15, 2009)

My Neighbor Totoro 9.9/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 15, 2009)

Five Deadly Venoms - 8/10. 

Classic martial arts movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

There Will Be Blood

10/10

Takes time to enjoy a good film.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 15, 2009)

Bender's Game
10/10 Great Futurama Movie


----------



## kardez (Feb 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I strongly disagree with that statement.



why is that?
did you get the Unrated ones?


cause i personally liked how they used the subtitles.
that was a character of its own.

just like how the camera was a 'character' in Surf's Up
8/10 with amazing wave CGI


----------



## Nakor (Feb 15, 2009)

Fist of Legend 8/10

Sweet Jet Li movie. Fighting scenes are real good and it has a solid plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, considering the Friday remake made 42million its first weekened.....not many people here have seen it......


----------



## Nakor (Feb 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, considering the Friday remake made 42million its first weekened.....not many people here have seen it......



I didn't see it because it is a horror movie remake which means it is probably awful, or at least not worth 8 dollars for a matinee show. 

I was asked to go see it by a friend, but obviously turned it down and we ended up getting some martial arts movies and watched them instead.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bee Movie* 4/10

What the heck did I just watch? This movie made no sense at all. There were a few things that were amusing but many jokes were just painful to listen to. This movie did give me a craving for honey though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 15, 2009)

Sólo quiero caminar 6'5/10

Quite interesting spanishthriller about a bunch of women that wants to steal and take vengeance against a mexican mafia gang who put the sister of one of them into coma. Actress are probably the best now in Spain (it only lacks Penelope Cruz) and the treatment is also realisitic most of the time. There are some points not very believable on how dthey develop the plan but overall its ok.


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 15, 2009)

Pink Panther 2

8/10 It was funny at most parts and I like Steve Martin.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 15, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
7/10
I liked it but they could have put a little bit more meaning to the plot other than love. It was a unique way of thinking, I'll give them that since I was wondering if I wasted my money before I saw it. It wasnt bad but now that I think about I might give it a 6/10......nah I'll give it mercy


----------



## eyeSharingan (Feb 15, 2009)

Role Models - 9/10

Freakin' Hilarious!


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *Bee Movie* 4/10
> 
> What the heck did I just watch? This movie made no sense at all. There were a few things that were amusing but many jokes were just painful to listen to. This movie did give me a craving for honey though.



Yea, it was about a bee wanting to get it on with a human. Kinda disgusting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

Casshern: C+/B-

No clue what I'll say when I review it. It's a WTF type movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, considering the Friday remake made 42million its first weekened.....not many people here have seen it......



It's just another dumb horror movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's just another dumb horror movie.



*is about to defend it, then stops* okay, yeah it is. But it's a dumb horror movie that's made 42 million so far......


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *is about to defend it, then stops* okay, yeah it is. But it's a dumb horror movie that's made 42 million so far......



Lots of dumb movies make a huge box office. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

But it's still better than most of them(Two words for you: Prom Night)


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2009)

Pokemon the Movie- 7.5/10: Corny jokes/puns set aside, it was actually good for a Pokemon movie


----------



## Nakor (Feb 15, 2009)

Knockabout 6/10.

Decent yuen biao movie. I sorta lost interest in it towards the last 20 minutes, would've given it a 7 otherwise.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Pokemon the Movie- 7.5/10: Corny jokes/puns set aside, it was actually good for a Pokemon movie


Actually I recently rewatched that movie at anime club but forgot to review it.

*Pokemon the first movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back* 9/10

The dub was hillariously bad which made it the perfect thing to watch at anime club. It is still a great movie despite the dub but it's no Lucario and the Legend of Mew.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 16, 2009)

tropic thunder...10/10
fucking hilarious


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 16, 2009)

Valkyrie.

7/10.

Tom Cruise. Period. ~desu.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 16, 2009)

Collateral (Again)
9/10


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 16, 2009)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*

10/10 haven't seen a good movie in a while, totally loved it


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2009)

> Pokemon the Movie- 7.5/10: Corny jokes/puns set aside, it was actually good for a Pokemon movie





Gaiash said:


> Actually I recently rewatched that movie at anime club but forgot to review it.
> 
> *Pokemon the first movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back* 9/10
> 
> The dub was hillariously bad which made it the perfect thing to watch at anime club. It is still a great movie despite the dub but it's no Lucario and the Legend of Mew.



Really?

Even with the whole "Making poke'mon fight like this is wrong" message...when cockfights are pretty much the whole point of the show...

*Taken-C+*
A serviceable, if not particularity engrossing, action film.
*
The Mummy:Tomb of the Dragon Emperor-D *
Ugh...a bland rehash of the first two movies that were just wannabe Indiana Jones in the first place. 

Featuring useless characters, tired and awful jokes, and a ending battle that is pretty much exactly the same as the one in "Returns." There were also some chinese soldiers, who were pretty much watered down Russians from Indy 4, who were pretty much watered down Nazis.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really?
> 
> Even with the whole "Making poke'mon fight like this is wrong" message...when cockfights are pretty much the whole point of the show...


Well as I said in my post the dub edits were so bad they were hillarious. That is one of the biggest edits.



			
				Dogasu's Backpack said:
			
		

> *Dialogue Edit *
> There's this whole "anti-fighting" message going on in the dub which many movie critics jumped on as "hypocritical" and "unneeded."  And they're right--these people are pokemon trainers, people who make their pokemon battle one another on an almost daily basis.  That's like having a Jewish vegetarian going to a BBQ and eating all the pork chops in sight.
> 
> The whole message was added by the dubbers to make the movie more preachy.  Good job, you've succeeded in making the film a mere shadow of itself.  You should be proud.





			
				Dogasu's Backpack said:
			
		

> *Dialogue Edit*
> This time, we get a really bad line from Misty:
> 
> Brock: "I don't think they'll ever stop.  Those pokemon look like they're ready to fight to the death."
> ...


Source


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2009)

> The whole conversation in the Japanese version was talking about how when one animal invades the territory of another animal, it doesn't give up until it's driven the trespasser away. And then everyone expresses fear that the pokemon will never give up, resulting in their deaths. Yet for some reason, all that had to be rewritten.



Well that's not much better...


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

E.T. 10/10

Cute movie.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 16, 2009)

*Kingdom of Heaven: *It was actually pretty good. I'm no fan of Orlando Bloom, but he was all right, and Edward Norton did great job as the King of Jerusalem. The storyline was very nice too.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2009)

12 Angry Men 9.5/10

Fantastic film. Maybe I'm sentimental, but its stuff like this that makes me proud to be an American. I don't care what anyone says. This is what America is all about. One man having a voice and convincing others to listen to him. great film. Henry Fonda did a fantastic job.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> tropic thunder...10/10
> fucking hilarious



Yes it was.

Quantum of Solace. 8.9/10

Car chase. Boat chase. Airplane chase. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaws 8/10

Not exactly a horror film. More like an adventure film. Pretty cool flick though. Very interesting. I think it was an Ok time to spend 2 hours.


----------



## Nicola (Feb 16, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic - 10/10.
Gosh, I loved this movie. I never read the book, so no wonder.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

First half of Godfather II
6/10

It's so boring. I don't understand why people love this film so much. I can't get into the characters at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2009)

Fanboys:  4/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> First half of Godfather II
> 6/10
> 
> It's so boring. I don't understand why people love this film so much. I can't get into the characters at all.



Blasphemy                         .


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have the balls to outright say that I don't like The Godfather. To me, its just a pretty picture. Everything else about the movie is boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Jaws 8/10
> 
> Not exactly a horror film. More like an adventure film. Pretty cool flick though. Very interesting. I think it was an Ok time to spend 2 hours.



Wasn't it closer to 3 hrs long?

The first half of Jaws was more of a horror flick, but the 2nd half became an adventure. I love this movie. It's arguably my favorite movie of all time, and is the movie that got me into movies........

Im not a huge fan of the Godfather movies. I respect them, maybe even revere them as films, but watching them isn't exactly my idea of a good time.......I always felt Leone was a greater director than Coppola, and I think Leone's "Once Upon a time in America"(which he turned down the chance to direct Godfather to do) is vastly superior in all its 4 hours.....


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to watch Jaws again. I forgot most of it, and I'm in the mood for Speilburg lately.

And yea, I respect Godfather as a film but it just didn't interest me. I have to agree with a member on NF, Scarface is better than Godfather in my opinion. It just interested me more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to watch "Jaws" again, and I own it. I need to see "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" again....as I dont remember that one. Hell, alot of Spielbergs movies I havent either seen or don't really remember.

One day, when I get my own netflix list, I'll rent all of Spielberg's, Kubricks and David Lynch's movies.......


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought you had netflix?

Haven't seen Close Encounters yet. I just saw E.T. for the first time today.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

I leach off my parents netflix list.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh lol. I do the same thing but I'm so bossy that I push everyone else's shitty films back 50.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hah, my Netflix is mine and mine alone.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

You have to pay for it though. :ho


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaws is indeed 2 hours. 124 minutes exactly. Its OK to not like The Godfather. I didn't like Citizen Kane. I appreciate the film because it introduced many new film techniques but that doesn't make it interesting. You don't have to like anything if you don't want to.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 17, 2009)

Slumdog millionaire 7'5/10

Pretty good film. I enjoyed a ton specially the first part when they show the harsh infancy of the protagonist. The kids are truly fantastic. The depiction of the country is also brutal, I can't remember more garbage and dirt and shit in general ever in a movie. Not all the film is at that level but the story is quite interesting and you end up with a smile in the face. Really worth.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 17, 2009)

Halloween (Remake) : 3/10. It was sex, blood and swearing. It would be good for someone who watches a movie for that stuff but for me there was just too much of it. The girls screaming annoyed the hell out of me and I had to put mute on while she screeched and did nothing to save herself. Why do the police not shoot the dude in the head and kill him instead of getting pathetically killed themselves. Pfft, was not impressed with this movie.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 17, 2009)

shawshank redemption -10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2009)

Be Cool: B

It's a guilty pleasure of mine. If I watched "Get Shorty" before seeing this for the first time, I might've not liked it. But the Rock, Credric the Entertainer and Vince Vaughn are hillarious........


----------



## Jimin (Feb 17, 2009)

There Will Be Blood 9.2/10

Fantastic film. There were times that I was confused, but the characters were really compelling and interesting to watch. The preacher was extremely creepy. The actor who was Daniel was great. Overall, a bit long though as I felt there were a few unnecessary scenes.


----------



## Klue (Feb 17, 2009)

The Mummy lll

0.5 - it sucked


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2009)

Aw, I didn't think Mummy 3 was that bad. But maybe my expectations were that low? anyway, it had Ghidorah in it, which automatically gives it some points.

lol, I saw the trailer of that new House of the Dead video game.......and the only thing that popped in my head was "Uwe Boll". That means I will probably never play it........tis a shame. I feel the same way about BloodRayne.


----------



## kardez (Feb 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> First half of Godfather II
> 6/10
> 
> It's so boring. I don't understand why people love this film so much. I can't get into the characters at all.



Chee, i like you.
haha.

i dont even care to watch the Godfather series.
i tried about 3 times....but could care less.

i think i was tortured by the 3 hour long movies of Casino, Scarface, Good Fellas, and Heat.

don't need another 9 hours to dedicate to a movie i dont care about.

my movie review Hell Boy II
10/10!! 
hah.
i love the visuals, CGI, cheesy one liners, and HB is just awesome.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 18, 2009)

i think the last i saw was, mummy 3. with jet li xD

8/10 
i dont like jet li being the bad guy


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Aw, I didn't think Mummy 3 was that bad. But maybe my expectations were that low? anyway, it had Ghidorah in it, which automatically gives it some points.


My expectations were low, nearly nonexistent...and the movie still sucked. And seriously...Jet Li turning into Ghidorah was completely out of left field.

And that one subordinate of the Chinese officer...why was she even in the movie? 

She disappears for a hour and half, then comes back and shoots a machine gun, gets a bomb dropped on her...then is crushed by a giant gear...I mean...what the fuck? 


> lol, I saw the trailer of that new House of the Dead video game.......and the only thing that popped in my head was "Uwe Boll". That means I will probably never play it........tis a shame. I feel the same way about BloodRayne.



Don't know about the new HoD game, but Bloodrayne wasn't a good series to begin with.


----------



## kire (Feb 18, 2009)

Gran Turino  
I'd say a solid 8.5/10.

Its a very good drama, with an excellent and moving story.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mystic River - just saw it for the first time, wow. Possibly Eastwood's finest, loved it.. 5/5 easily.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 18, 2009)

Um around 6/10 Pink Panther 2 .
I'm not really into stupid films like that but it was my mates birthday and it was pretty funny :>


----------



## Even (Feb 18, 2009)

Wanted - 8/10
Was better than I thought it would be 

Airplane II: The Sequel - 9/10
Classic comedy, really funny  It's a shame that they can't make good parody movies anymore....


----------



## Tifa (Feb 18, 2009)

The thing: 7.5/10

Supposed to be a horror movie but for me it wasn't that scary but it was good.

Ae fond kiss 5/10

Watching it in school, would be better if they left out all the sex(is it okay to say that? )


----------



## Even (Feb 18, 2009)

Hellboy - 8/10
Great movie, lots of action and witty humor


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 18, 2009)

Taken - 7/10

Great 1st half, ending ruined it (RUSHED)


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> My expectations were low, nearly nonexistent...and the movie still sucked. And seriously...Jet Li turning into Ghidorah was completely out of left field.
> 
> And that one subordinate of the Chinese officer...why was she even in the movie?
> 
> ...



lol, well, I've said it before, I'm easily entertained(but rarely impressed). I think I rated Mummy 3 a 2.5/4.

Hmmm, I could've sworn there was some buildup to Ghidorah, but maybe not. But still, it was Ghidorah, which automatically warrants some points.

For the most part, I didnt see the point of any of the Chinese henchmen. In both Mummy movies, there was always the lackey who somehow avoids death through luck(maybe some skill) and then dies violently at the end. In the first one, there was that friend/enemy of the main dude who gets trapped with those man eating beatles. Then in the sequel, there was that guy who kept duckng, avoiding bullets and such until a character in front of him ducks and he is stabbed with a spear.....

All the movies are bad(I'd say in terms of quality, the first was just average), but I think they're pretty fun. I'd rather Indiana Jones rip-offs than most rip-offs. But I am getting Mummy 3 on netflix again, so maybe my opinion will change.


----------



## olaf (Feb 18, 2009)

*Girl Next Door* 8/10

wow, this one sure did beat my expectations. I expected half-wited comedy with tits and fart jokes, but I not only got a plot and interesting cast () but a good movie all in all


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> For the most part, I didnt see the point of any of the Chinese henchmen. In both Mummy movies, there was always the lackey who somehow avoids death through luck(maybe some skill) and then dies violently at the end. In the first one, there was that friend/enemy of the main dude who gets trapped with those man eating beatles. Then in the sequel, there was that guy who kept duckng, avoiding bullets and such until a character in front of him ducks and he is stabbed with a spear.....



Don't remember the guy in the second one...which I didn't like either, but the the guy in the first movie was...you know...a actual character. You even mentioned his betrayal, way more going on with him than just being a random snowtrooper like the two in Mummy 3.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2009)

Sleeping Beauty 

I must be too old for these types of movies cause me and my friends were mocking every second of it.

Props for great animation.

6/10



King Lloyd said:


> There Will Be Blood 9.2/10
> 
> Fantastic film. There were times that I was confused, but the characters were really compelling and interesting to watch. The preacher was extremely creepy. The actor who was Daniel was great. Overall, a bit long though as I felt there were a few unnecessary scenes.



The actor who plays Daniel shares the same name. 



> i think i was tortured by the 3 hour long movies of Casino, Scarface, Good Fellas, and Heat.



Scarface is good.


----------



## Koi (Feb 18, 2009)

Behind Enemy Lines - 8/10.  

I watched something else but now I can't remember what the hell it was.. damn.


----------



## kardez (Feb 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Scarface is good.



i know. the movies i mentioned are nearing a 12hour mark.
i loved them all.


but to add another 9. on something i don't care to watch.....

and for the people thinking about Mummy 3...that movie sucked balls.
i give it a -10.
there are a few movies where i watch...even if its bad.
then there was 2 movies so far that i've watched....where i couldn't even Finish it.

Poseidon (it was on tv...and i couldn't stand it)
and
Across the Universe. got on netflix.....couldn't stand that crappy ass movie.
and i don't mind musicals. and i love Beatles music. but that movie was just a crappy after school high school play.
hell even High School Musical is better than that movie!
yea yea. i watched it.
got a problem with laughing at my lil 3 year old cousin singing the songs?


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2009)

Across the Universe sucked balls. I hate that movie.

Luckily the director of the film made Frida so I haven't lost hope in her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Don't remember the guy in the second one...which I didn't like either, but the the guy in the first movie was...you know...a actual character. You even mentioned his betrayal, way more going on with him than just being a random snowtrooper like the two in Mummy 3.



I won't disagree with you there. Benny(lol, did I remember his name?) was an interesting character and I kind of felt bad for him. The guy from M2 and the dudes from M3 were simply lucky lackies.......till they died.

lol, as much as I like the main gals brother(Jonathan I think?), I thought it was lame that he happened to be in China during that time......

Eraserhead: C+

Ugh, it's one of those movies I dont like rating. I'm not sure if I loved it or hated it. I will admit though that Lynch is pretty wierd......


----------



## kardez (Feb 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Across the Universe sucked balls. I hate that movie.



pshhh. tell me about it.
i was excited to watch Across the Universe, i only got through 20% of the movie.


luckily there was Dewey Cox.
now That movie. was so Retarded. but so funny, because they knew they were retarded.


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2009)

pineapple express

funny, so 7/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2009)

kardez said:


> pshhh. tell me about it.
> i was excited to watch Across the Universe, i only got through 20% of the movie.
> 
> 
> ...



I stopped after they went to that circus thing or whatever the fuck that shit was.

The movie is like a PSA for drugs-are-GRRRRREAT.


----------



## Koi (Feb 18, 2009)

OH SPLINTER, that's what I watched.

8/10.  Very enjoyable horror, honestly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

Tale of Two Sisters: A-

Whoa, scary stuff! Sort of fumbled the ending though(was recently remade into "The Uninvited"


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Tale of Two Sisters: A-
> 
> Whoa, scary stuff! Sort of fumbled the ending though(was recently remade into "The Uninvited"



...curiosity piqued...something scared MartialHORROR???

Alrighty, scary in what way?  Shocking/startling, subject matter, what is it that was scary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

lol, in one sentence, it's the fact that the ghosts are mostly left to the imagination.....instead of Ringu-whoring wannabe ghosts.......funnily, the main characters occasionally look like Ringu ghosts..........

I'll go into it more tomorrow when I review it.


----------



## kardez (Feb 19, 2009)

oh man. forgot about Pineapple Express.

couldn't stop laughing.
i'm not even a smoker, but shooooot. i wanted some of that PE!
and a decent funny horror movie, Teeth.


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

Splinter was shown of Sci-Fi so I thought it was a Sci-Fi original so I didn't watch it. 

I heard its a great horror.


----------



## Tifa (Feb 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Tale of Two Sisters: A-
> 
> Whoa, scary stuff! Sort of fumbled the ending though(was recently remade into "The Uninvited"


I love that movie! Really scary especially when they were trying to sleep.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 19, 2009)

What's eating Gilbert Grape

9/10

Di Caprio's awesome here


----------



## dinhosaur (Feb 19, 2009)

"He ni zai yi qi" aka "Together" (2002)

8/10 though often times asian films have a different flow compared to western ones so the pace of the film may bore some people.

Seven Pounds

8/10 Solid bittersweet film.

Slumdog Millionaire

7/10 I thought this movie was well done, but I think it is getting a bit overhyped and overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn, Splinter is already on T.V?


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

dinhosaur said:


> Slumdog Millionaire
> 
> 7/10 I thought this movie was well done, but I think it is getting a bit overhyped and overrated.



This.  Totally.

It's a great little movie that could, but I don't think it deserves a Best Picture win. That would be overkill.



MartialHorror said:


> Damn, Splinter is already on T.V?



Yup.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 19, 2009)

*click* - 7/10
recently found a cheap copy of it.
not as good as it was when i was 10.


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> *click* - 7/10
> recently found a cheap copy of it.
> not as good as it was when i was 10.



That came out in 2006 though. 

Are you only 13 years old?


----------



## Tachi67 (Feb 19, 2009)

He's Just Not That Into You - 8/10
The International - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

hmmmmm, tomorrow I'll see "Push". Wonder if I shall review it........


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

I bet you rate it a 2.5/4

It's the most common one you use.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 19, 2009)

Diary of the Dead. 

Basically, college students  + professor document the zombie apocalypse whilst traveling on the road. While the premise may sound stupid it was actually quite good. I gave it an 8.7/10. Of all Romero's zombie films it was the only one I liked. 


Next up The Spirit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw Zack and Miri make a Porno and Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. 

I'd have to say I liked them both, both were pretty funny. I would have to say Nick and Norah surprised me more though. 

But I loved seeing Jason Mewes in action. 

Out of ten I'd give Zack and Miri: 8/10 and Nick and Norah: 8.5/10 - had a lot of fun with these.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2009)

Notorious 5/10
Meh....


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 20, 2009)

The Uninvited 8/10

I thought it was pretty good, and it's been a long time since I've actually gone to a theatre to see a scary movie. The only thing is, alot of times I couldn't figure out if the main girl in the movie was dreaming, or in reality.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 20, 2009)

Taken [10\10]...I just love fast paced movies. 

Max Payne [7\10]...It managed to get this high because I'm a big fan of the game. Where is the fucking action!?. I loved the visuals, btw.

Madgascar 2[10\10]...Very Enjoyable Movie. King Julian was hilarious as always.

Groundhog Day [10\10]...Man, this movie was so freaking awesome, Very well done.


----------



## Skylark (Feb 20, 2009)

_Revolutionary Road_ - It's a very dramatic movie actually. However, it gives you a good view on a young couple in the year of 1950- They're personal problems and way's of living actually quite intrested me.

*8/10*


----------



## Even (Feb 20, 2009)

Hellboy II - The Golden Army - 7/10

good movie. I enjoyed Hellboy 1 more though...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> I bet you rate it a 2.5/4
> 
> It's the most common one you use.



I know........In fact, I almost considered not reviewing it simply because I think 2.5/4 ratings are getting tiring........but I guess I'll review it(havent seen it yet).

The funny thing is back when I started my site, I actually kept track of how many ratings I've given, and 3/4 used to be my most common rating by far.......now its probably 2.5/4.......


----------



## olaf (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thir13en Ghosts* 5/10

disapointing.only thing good about it was the house that looked kinda cool


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Religlious 9/10

A funny documentary "finding out the meaning" of religion. It's really just mocking it...

Anyways, great film because I'm an atheist and that stuff was 100% true to me.

A man surviving in a whale for 3 days. 
Such bullshitary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, I find Bill Maher more offensive than funny......guess it depends what you believe in.

While I dont want to get into a religious debate, comments like Jonah being in the whale for 3 days is unbelievable is kind of pointless to point out to believers 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 because they believe God can do anything


 I'm surprised that someone as intelligent as Bill Maher hasn't figured that part out yet.

Push: F

Ugh, Jumper was better.......JUMPER DAMMIT. It MIGHT be worse than Twilight.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yea, he was totally offensive and that was why it was so damn funny.
It shouldn't _be_ offensive. That's one of the biggest reason why I hate religion, some people just can't get along when they believe in that stuff. 

Great example of this is when I told my classmates I was atheist. They started to mock my beliefs, keep in mind I said absolutely nothing before this. Some guy just asked if I was mormon and I said, "No, I'm an atheist." and they look at me as if fire was coming out of my ass. I'm just completely dumbfounded as to why people are like this.

Bill did understand that, but he was just asking questions to as why they believe it. Once he got that far, people were just speechless and didn't know what to say.

lol, F? That's like a 1.0 right? I was wrong?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, surprisingly, Atheists tend to do the same to religious people as well.

It's funny how Religous people tend to look at Atheists as evil heathens while Atheists tend to look at religious people as mindless idiots. For a long time, I was pretty anti-Atheist(when I used to post in the cafe) because in some movie forum on imdb(think Passion of the Christ) atheists were saying Christians should be burnt at the stake or they'd say something like "what goes around comes around" when some story about christians being persecuted was posted. 

But now I simply think everyone sucks. It's not so much what you believe in instead of how you let those beliefs affect others. The problem with both Atheists and Religious people is they think they are right, so can't correct their mistakes. Aren't I a cynical person?

Hmmmmm, I consider

1.5 or lower: F
2: D
2.5: C
3: B
3.5+: A


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

That's basically it. You got a great view on life. :3

You gonna review Push?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, working on it now. But my computer keeps crashing and when I reinstalled windows, I lost microsoft word. Cursed wordpad lacks spell check!


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea, know what you mean. Freakin' computers.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 20, 2009)

Try openoffice if you need a word processor. 

I watched Enter the Dragon on G4 last night. Still a great movie. Too bad since it was on TV a bunch of scenes were edited. boo.  8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Uninvited*: 5.5/10.

Felt like a bad combination of Identity and The Sixth Sense.  Both of those movies were far superior.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Prince of Egypt*: 9/10- My favorite animated movie, I'm not even religious but I enjoyed it a lot, including the soundtrack.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *The Uninvited*: 5.5/10.
> 
> Felt like a bad combination of Identity and The Sixth Sense.  Both of those movies were far superior.



Jesus Rukia. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dont spoil the damn ending. 




Fred Claus: D

Nice production value and some touching moments, but it just wasn't funny. I think Vince Vaughn works better in more serious movies where he is the comic relief. But he isn't funny enough in comedies.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 21, 2009)

OldBoy 7.5/10

It was good, but damn overhyped.  I would've rated this movie lower if it wasn't for the hallway scene and Dae Sun and Woo Jin being super awesome.  Oh I thought the love story was lame too, not that I frowned upon it.

The Iron Giant 8.5/10

Awesome, I was expecting it to be good and it didn't disappoint.  Hilarious and the characters were easily liked.  I think it's better than Wall-E.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 21, 2009)

Ocean's Thirteen [10/10]

It's perfect in all possible ways~


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

I actually figured out the Alex/Anna thing, Martial.
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Alex yelled at her father during that scene earlier and he didn't respond...that's when I started to think that they were going in a Sixth Sense direction.

They just threw a lot of surprises and trendy horror elements into a blender and out came their movie.  It was okay...but it can't compare to several other horror movies I have seen.


Chee, I heard on the radio that Twilight will be coming out on DVD soon.  Do you have your copy pre-ordered yet?


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Fred Claus: D
> 
> Nice production value and some touching moments, but it just wasn't funny. I think Vince Vaughn works better in more serious movies where he is the comic relief. But he isn't funny enough in comedies.



I hate Vince Vaughn. He's a crappy actor that just works on one tone.


----------



## Even (Feb 21, 2009)

Transporter 3 - 6/10

couldn't care less about the story, but the action kept it going, even though it was a little over-the-top a few times 
A good movie when you feel like turning your brain off and enjoy a good action flick


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2009)

Dragon Tiger Gate 8/10.

awesome martial arts movie. fights and special effects are awesome. I liked the story alot too.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> OldBoy 7.5/10
> 
> It was good, but damn overhyped.  I would've rated this movie lower if it wasn't for the hallway scene and Dae Sun and Woo Jin being super awesome.  Oh I thought the love story was lame too, not that I frowned upon it.



man. still not too bad a rating you gave it. I just bought this movie based off a friends recommendation, but i haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> He's a crappy actor that just works on one tone.


I thought you were talking about Christian Bale at first.


----------



## Tifa (Feb 21, 2009)

Silence of the lambs 8/10

I just love Anthony Hopkins in this!


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

A Scanner Darkly 6/10

I dunno what the hell to think about that film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hulk vs - 9.5/10

Pretty damn good, the Thor video brought it down a little though. It was no where near the epicness of the hulk vs wolverine. And Deadpool was in it.


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 21, 2009)

child's play 2 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that will be the only time I see Childs Play 2 with a 9/10 rating.....sheesh, I dont remember much of the first 2. Been so long since I've seen them.

The Untold Story: D+

Chinese exploitation film where a woman gets raped with chopsticks. Er.............It's often considered to be China's version of "Silence of the Lambs". lol. if all goes to plan, review will be up later today.


----------



## kardez (Feb 21, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> OldBoy 7.5/10
> 
> It was good, but damn overhyped.  I would've rated this movie lower if it wasn't for the hallway scene and Dae Sun and Woo Jin being super awesome.  Oh I thought the love story was lame too, not that I frowned upon it.
> 
> ...



i agree with both scorings.

as far as Old Boy

*Spoiler*: __ 



i Knew something was up....they really do give away the ending a lot. 18year away + lil girl taken
and i just thought....that would be gross.
Whaddaya Know. it is true.




and Iron Giant better than Walle?
no.
Walle had a greater meaning.
IG was about friendship.
World>friends!


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

The Italian Job

Young Michael Caine. 

9/10


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 21, 2009)

Doubt 3/10

I do NOT get this movie =_=


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Get Smart

I really, really enjoyed this...great homages to the orignal show, but it didn't feel like it was trying to one up the old show or even be a parody. I loved Hathaway and Carrell...

I'm going to go out on a limb and actually give this like an 8


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2009)

Mummy 3: Somewhere between a D+ and a C-.

I liked it when it wasn't shoving that crappy romance between two characters who had only recently met(part of that meeting=trying to kill eachother) down our throats/......but yeah, I didnt enjoy it as muh as I did the first time.

But ah, Ghidorah was awesome. I dont get why Jet Li didn't use that transformation near the end.............


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 22, 2009)

The Women: 6.5/10- it was alright, never a fan of chick flicks anyway


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Justice League: The New Frontier 7/10
Knocked off some points because of the dinosaurs (lol wut).

But it still entertained me. BATMAN OM NOM NOM.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ong Bak - 7/10

Awesome fight scenes. Stunt scenes are incredible. Tony Jaa is a beast. 

Had a good overall message, but not much of a plot throughout the movie.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 22, 2009)

*v for vendetta* - 7/10
i've always loved the movie, but now that i've read the book and seen how different it is, it's not in my top five favorites anymore.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 22, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Dragon Tiger Gate 8/10.
> 
> awesome martial arts movie. fights and special effects are awesome. I liked the story alot too.
> 
> ...



The hallway fight scene alone makes this movie worth watching.  It's gorgeous to look at and some scenes are just freaking badass.  Unlike other people who praise the hell out of the plot and drama, I thought was shit, the actors do a good job with what they were given though.


kardez said:


> i agree with both scorings.
> 
> as far as Old Boy
> 
> ...



No way Iron Giant was about more than just friendship.  It explored themes of xenophobia and the moral choices we make.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The military and the agents were scared of the Iron Giant, to the extent where they were going to kill the Iron Giant, on the sole basis that it is foreign and it is capable of doing harm.  The Iron Giant is a machine designed to kill, but being a conscious being, he is capable of choosing what kind of being he wants to be.  He can be the evil robot or he can superman, he doesn't have to follow his nature.




Chocolate 7/10

I liked this more than Ong Bak.  More variations of fighting styles and equally hardcore action.  Anyone Martial Art movie fans in here needs to check this out.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 22, 2009)

House Bunny 
2/10

pathetic, and no real eye candy to make up for it...


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Justice League: The New Frontier 7/10
> Knocked off some points because of the dinosaurs (lol wut).
> 
> But it still entertained me. BATMAN OM NOM NOM.



Dinosaurs are always getting cloned and shit in comic uinverses, I don't get it.

Although in Old Man Logan there's a SYMBIOTE T-REX HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Federer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucky Number Slevin.

7.5/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do they call him the Boss?
Because he is.

Why do they call him the Rabbi?
Because he is.

Ooh that makes sense.

Kansas city shuffle. 




A decent movie, who had similarities with Tarantino's style of making movie. Great actors, humor and a nice plot.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 4/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> Dinosaurs are always getting cloned and shit in comic uinverses, I don't get it.
> 
> Although in Old Man Logan there's a SYMBIOTE T-REX HOLY SHIT.



It was funny when that guy jumped into the T-rex's mouth, reminded me of one of those stupid shark movies.

But yea, that part really bothered me. They talked about the Center but they never really explained it, or why it had prehistoric animals flying through the air when they had no wings. CONFUSED.

Maybe Kilowoq or Comic Book Guy could explain. 



keiiya said:


> Slumdog Millionaire 4/10



Daaamn, lowest I've seen this movie get. Why'd you hate it?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> The hallway fight scene alone makes this movie worth watching.  It's gorgeous to look at and some scenes are just freaking badass.  Unlike other people who praise the hell out of the plot and drama, I thought was shit, the actors do a good job with what they were given though.


I liked the plot, but it wasn't anything special or to praise. I liked the fight scene in the baseball field too, the music was great during that fight too.




> Chocolate 7/10
> 
> I liked this more than Ong Bak.  More variations of fighting styles and equally hardcore action.  Anyone Martial Art movie fans in here needs to check this out.



I liked it better too. Also the fact that the movie has a female teenager kicking the shit out of a whole bunch of cocky men is just badass. 


The Protector - 7.5/10

Alitte better than Ong-Bak. Loved the fight scene where he beats like 50 guys in 3 minutes. Plot was different too, which made the movie more interesting.

Edit: Haha. Repped you but put my old name down. In case you got confused.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

*The Bunker* 7/10

not really a horror IMO, but it was still kind of creepy and I enjoyed watching it


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

I think Ong Bak>>>>Protector.

The Protector lacked 

1) Plot(so did Ong Bak)

2) Lack of continuity(how does he FIND all these people?)

3) The fight scenes are good, but lack the struggle. It's just TOny Jaa beats the crap out of so and so. 

4) Pointless supporting characters.

It was an okay movie, but not a great followup. I hear Ong Bak 2 came out...hope they release it soon overseas.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Gangs of New York 9/10


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> Daaamn, lowest I've seen this movie get. Why'd you hate it?


I just found it to be pretty uninspiring and culturally oblivious.



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Gangs of New York 9/10


It might not be as good as Taxi Driver but it was still pretty fun to watch. I reallyed liked Day-Lewis in this film as the arch villain.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Ong Bak>>>>Protector.
> 
> The Protector lacked
> 
> ...



1. true for both.
2. true, for a few of the people. but for a movie like this it doens't detract anything to me. it's the least of my worries. 
3. I thought fight scenes in both movies lacked much struggle. They both only had one fight scene were tony jaa got beat. he crushed in the second meeting. they just have to make the fight scenes alittle more close. fight scenes were so awesome that i didn't think it detracted too much. 
4. supporting characters were better in ong-bak. but i didn't care for them much in either film really. 

I still like the protector alittle better than ong-bak.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 22, 2009)

Scary Movie 2: 9/10


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

*Elegy* 8/10

being slow paced and rather deprived of action this movie isn't for everyone. I enjoyed it the same way I enjoy good book, book that isn't about saving the world in one way or another, but about more or less ordinary people.

The main cast did a great job and so did the supporting cast. Even though Ben Kingsleys character is supposed to be the main one, Penelope Cruz steals the show whenever she is on screen. I saw her in many different roles, as a mother, as an artist, as a nun having romance with a tranny, and I thought that she can't surprise me anymore. oh how wrong I was, I never saw her looking so beautiful and yet so austere


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

keiiya said:


> It might not be as good as Taxi Driver but it was still pretty fun to watch. I reallyed liked Day-Lewis in this film as the arch villain.



Eh', Taxi Driver is alright for me, I dunno why but I didn't find it that interesting.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

I can understand why. It actually ended up liking it more on my second viewing.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

How come you color code some words? 

I think the reason why I didn't really care for the movie was because you see him driving around New York for most of the movie. I know its supposed to be like this alone kind of thing, but I get the idea, I think they just overdid the symbolism or something and it just made it slow paced and near boring.
Now, I really did like the movie, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't till the very end when I was actually _into_ the movie...and then the credits rolled.

I'm the same way towards Godfather. 
Something about these supposedly God-like movies, I just don't get.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was in my top ten but it was something I ended up liking. I enjoying following Travis' mindset through the film. I think it might also be because I'm a Scorsese fan.


[I just colour for fun. ^_~]


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, I think its just one of those films I'll understand when I'm older.

Personally, I love 400 Blows. It's slow like Taxi Driver but for some reason I really like it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 22, 2009)

The reader 6'5/10

Mmmm, there's something about this film that stops me for giving a higer rate. While having a good realisation, natural and realistic sex scenes, good acting (specially Kate Winslet) and a plot that interest me I can count with the fingers on one hand the times Im really involved with the happenings.  Im not bored either but Stephen Daldry way of making it doesnt appeal a lot to me. Still worth.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 22, 2009)

Bride Wars 6/10

Your typical chick flick, not special, not bad.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 22, 2009)

*Extreme Movie* - 4/10 what can i say, slightly better than epic movie, which isnt saying much

*New Jersey Drive* - 8/10 one of the more realistic of its kind

*Friday the 13th* - 6/10 not bad, what ud expect from a slasher film


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rika Furude said:


> Bride Wars 6/10
> 
> Your typical chick flick, not special, not bad.



I heard it's why Anne Hathaway will not have a true shot at winner best actress at the oscars. how silly is that?


----------



## Clue (Feb 22, 2009)

Friday the 13th: 7/10  Predictable but entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

City Hunter: F

What the hell was Jackie Chan thinking?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

36th Chamber of Shaolin - 7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 22, 2009)

*Kids-B*
More like a litmus test to see how in touch you are with today's teens, but still a rather nice drama.

*Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist-D*
I knew it was going to be a rough ride at the start, when they used their only f-bomb(PG-13 flick here) three minutes into it...and not even well.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 22, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopoholic 7/10

A light-hearted, feel good romantic comedy with a fairly predictable story line. It made me laugh and I geniunely enjoyed it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2009)

The Last House on the Left.

Have you seen the previews, Martial?  Is it me...or does this one look interesting?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakor said:


> 4. supporting characters were better in ong-bak. but i didn't care for them much in either film really.
> 
> I still like the protector alittle better than ong-bak.


Lol, you didn't like Tony Jaa's assistant?  He was hilarious, especially the chase scene.  "knives for sale!!"



Chee said:


> Yea, I think its just one of those films I'll understand when I'm older.
> 
> Personally, I love 400 Blows. It's slow like Taxi Driver but for some reason I really like it.



I didn't like Taxi Driver until I was older when I started feeling some of the things Travis were feeling.  It's very similar to fight club, questions society, trying to assimilate, and feelings of alienation.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gone Baby Gone - Had no idea when I watched it that the novel was written by the guy who wrote 'Mystic River', which coincidently was the last film I watched before this one.. this one turned out to be a great movie in its own right. Maybe the plot was _slightly_ far-fetched in it's unraveling, but the film has a clear raison d'etre in that it's all about moral dilemmas, and the execution is very well done indeed. Leaves a lasting impression, probably because I have no problem in being a bit uncomfortable with a film's conclusion. 5/5, for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I liked the trailer for Last House.

It's a remake though.....and Im not a big fan of the original....and I wonder if they will actually be raped this time.......will be wierd.


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

20th Century Boys - 10/10

fucking awesome movie!!! Now I wanna read the manga


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2009)

The Reader - 8.5/10

The ending was drawn out. Everything else was great and really interesting.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 23, 2009)

The wrestler 8/10

Ramtastic movie. Mickey Rourke was fucking amazing (I wished he get the Oscar) and he's well accompanied by Marisa Tomei, which by the way is quite a hot lady for a 44 year old woman.  This movie is one of the best depictions about the falling of previous stars and its pathos I have seen in several years.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bedtime Stories:* I love Adam Sandler. He's awesome, funny and a good actor. The story was also very sweet. All the stories brought back some nice child memories. I would give it a 8 out of 10.


----------



## Hope (Feb 23, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic

7/10.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 23, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic

1/10


----------



## Kairi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Madea Goes to Jail* - 10/10

This is one of the funniest movies I have seen, truthfully. And to top it off, it has  some drama in it :]


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 23, 2009)

*Signs*

Does short movies count too?

Signs 10/10

A simple story about the power of love.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy0HNWto0UY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I think its just one of those films I'll understand when I'm older.
> 
> Personally, I love 400 Blows. It's slow like Taxi Driver but for some reason I really like it.



If Chee sees some guns, those motherfuckers best be shooting ten minutes in.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe. 0/10

Acting SUCKS. Story SUCKS. Originality SUCKS. Dialouge SUCKS. CGI SUCKS. Characters SUCKS.

This movie SUCKS.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe. 0/10
> 
> Acting SUCKS. Story SUCKS. *Originality SUCKS.* Dialouge SUCKS. CGI SUCKS. Characters SUCKS.
> 
> This movie SUCKS.



It's a movie based on a book....uwah?


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

I mean that it's trying to be this epic fantasy like Harry Potter or something but its just not. At all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Narnia books> Harry Potter...Fact.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, originality sucks? The book was probably what started all that.

The acting was a weak point of the movie. The story wasn't really any better or worse than Lotr. Dialogue? Don't remember.

But the CGI? Chee, I'm beginning to have doubts about you.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

That groundhog thing looked fake as hell. The lion was the only good CGI.



> Narnia books> Harry Potter...Fact.



Sucks that the Narnia movies aren't as good as the books.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2009)

i agree with chee. the cgi in the first narnia movie was not very good. though, rating originality doesn't make much sense since it's based off a book. unless you are saying the book isn't original.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Nakor said:


> i agree with chee. the cgi in the first narnia movie was not very good. though, rating originality doesn't make much sense since it's based off a book. unless you are saying the book isn't original.



Read my other comment. I'm saying that the Narnia movie tried to hard to be an epic fantasy.

The final 20 minutes of the climax I was just laughing my ass off at how forced the ending was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought the groundhog thing only looked fake at times. For the most part I thought it was real enough.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Wasn't it a beaver?

EDIT:Who's name was "Mr. Beaver"


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Beaver, that's it.


----------



## olaf (Feb 23, 2009)

7/10

this one was scary. seriously, not only it creeped me out with the music from the very begining but last 30 scared the fuck out of me. (I won't ever look at scissors the way I used to )


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah I liked the trailer for Last House.
> 
> It's a remake though.....and Im not a big fan of the original....and I wonder if they will actually be raped this time.......will be wierd.


The Haunting in Connecticut also looks intriguing to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Haunting in Connecticut also looks intriguing to me.



Yeah, but I wouldn't be surprised if its "American Haunting" quality......or even worse, "The Haunting of Molly Hartely" quality.......


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

We have discussed this.

I enjoyed The Haunting of Molly Hartley.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2009)

I still think you're lying..........It's impossible that someone can enjoy that and not like "The Uninvited".

By the way, want to know the difference between The Uninvited and the original(tale of two sisters)? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1) The big twist in the remake happens much earlier, and isn't really the big twist.

2) The mothers accident isn't revealed until the very end, and its completely different(the mother committed suicide in a wardrobe and the daughter found her, then the wardrobe fell on the daughter, slowly crushing her). The leads guilt over the issue is that she didn't listen to the Step Mom who was trying to tell her what happened, and then the stepmom for some reason didnt do anything about it.

3) its never really a mystery in terms of the step mom. No investigations on her or anything. The ghosts also never claim that the Step Mom did anything, and i dont think the ghost was even the Mother.

4) The main gal doesn't kill the Step Mom. In fact, its possible she survived. However....

5) Its possibly implied there were ghosts. One of the final scenes has a ghost attacking the step mom, but its possible that was in the main gals head.

6) and finally, it turns out that some(or all) of the scenes involving the step mom were in the leads girl head. 

oh yeah, no boyfriend either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2009)

Friday the 13th (2009) ah good old 80's style cheesiness. While the movie repeats the formula of all the other Fridays, as well as the usual cast of dumbasses (drunk, stoner, whore, douchebag), it is still certainly a fun redo of the first three movies. 

3/5


----------



## Jimin (Feb 23, 2009)

To Have and Have Not 7.5/10

This kept me interested but not at the edge of my seat. Bogart and Bacall had a good chemistry. It was entertaining for its 100 minutes. I probably wouldn't watch it again though.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Rukia is always lying.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2009)

*Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder* 10/10

This was fantastic. It has the same exciting feel that Bender's Big Score did. I still like Bender's Big Score more due to the various connections and references to older episodes and the amount of epic included but this is a close second favourite. I have a feeling this will be my favourite film of 2009.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Read my other comment. I'm saying that the Narnia movie tried to hard to be an epic fantasy.


I did. I guess I just forgot about it. As far as I remember, the book sorta had an epic fantasy feel to it at the end fight. Maybe since CS Lewis is a good author that him making it a mini epic fantasy actually worked while the movie just failed.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre 8.5/10

Pretty long. I always knew something bad was gonna happen. The ending was pretty ironic. Weird seeing Bogart as a bad guy. A good film, but certainly not of the best ever.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ghost Town *~ 6.7/10

Steve Bucemi was awesome, everyone else just annoyed me.


----------



## Zeropark (Feb 24, 2009)

Slumdog Millonaire - 8,5/10

It was interesting and well played by some unknown actors, not a Movie i would rewatch and rewatch again, but it was really nice for a budget of only $ 15mio.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 24, 2009)

*Punisher 2* - 8/10 really enjoyed it

*The Master Of Disguise* - 3/10 probably the worst happy madison film there is


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> *Ghost Town *~ 6.7/10
> 
> Steve Bucemi was awesome, everyone else just annoyed me.


don't you mean *Ghost World*


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 24, 2009)

Heheheh, yeah 

I saw Ghost Town recently too, which was better but not by much, so there


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

only funny part in Master of Disguise is the Jaws spoof.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> only funny part in Master of Disguise is the Jaws spoof.



dont even remember that part and i just watched it lol


----------



## Juli (Feb 24, 2009)

Brokeback Mountain [10/10]

..so, so good. But so sad..damn..x_x


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

Fistful of Dollars: A-

Awesome Leone movie, his TRUE debut(not that crappy Roman peplum movie). Think I reviewed it(maple story mesos 

Hotal Rwanda: A-(maybe an A)

Bit anti climactic but Don Cheedle gives his best performance and it's a very effective movie.


----------



## Agitation (Feb 24, 2009)

Journey to the center of the earth(2008).8/10
Awesome movie, I know it is a comedy but I would love to see a more serious version of this type of film though, there was too many one-liners. oh I watched in both 2DHD and 3DHD, 3D was fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

House of the Dead: 10/10.

Inspector Gadget: 9.5/10.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 24, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Journey to the center of the earth(2008).8/10
> Awesome movie, I know it is a comedy but I would love to see a more serious version of this type of film though, there was too many one-liners. oh I watched in both 2DHD and 3DHD, 3D was fun.



i also really enjoyed it, something abit different


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008):  9.5/10.

The Mummy 3: 10/10.


----------



## Munken (Feb 24, 2009)

*Seven Pounds* 9/10

loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

Fast and the Furious (Tokyo Drift):  10/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008):  9.5/10.
> 
> The Mummy 3: 10/10.



Brendan Fraiser, the Brando of our generation.


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

RUKIA. WHY!?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> RUKIA. WHY!?



Don't knock it Chee, Rukia has a taste in films way above anything us simpletons can comprehend.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

To Catch a Thief 6/10

Grace Kelly looked great in this. I love both Cary and Alfred, but this just wasn't that interesting. Grace didn't even show up for half an hour. Pretty weak.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed:  11/10.

Freddie Prinze Jr and Matthew Lillard were tremendous in this.  And Scooby literally had me rolling on the floor.  Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Vonocourt, we really need to have Bad Film intervention for Rukia.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

*My Life Without Me* 8/10

some might find this movie dull, or interesting but amoral in some sense. What would you do if you just found out that you have 2 months to live? Ann made a list _things to do before I die_, and started doing them, things for herself, for her daughters or husband. Ann alos decided not to tell anybody about her condition.

Viewers may not like Ann or agree with her actions that certainly could be branded as selfish, but nobody could say that he is indifferent towards her. Premise might look cheesy, and there are moments when movie balances between sincerity and cheesynes, but thanks to cast and directing it all somehow works out


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> House of the Dead: 10/10.
> 
> .



You're beating a dead horse. It's just not funny anymore.

I mean it's one thing to give Mummy 3 and Scooby Doo high ratings......but House of the Dead? Uwe Boll's, the worst director of our time, worst movie? Seriously Rukia, you're an aenigma.


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Vonocourt, we really need to have Bad Film intervention for Rukia.





MartialHorror said:


> You're beating a dead horse. It's just not funny anymore.
> 
> I mean it's one thing to give Mummy 3 and Scooby Doo high ratings......but House of the Dead? Uwe Boll's, the worst director of our time, worst movie? Seriously Rukia, you're an aenigma.



Martial does it right. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not really a bad film intervention........it's that he likes them.

I've seen far, far, far worse than the ones he's claiming to have seen. Yet I acknowledge them for what they are.

Rukia, you should watch the following movies, and I DARE YOU TO GIVE THEM  A POSITIVE RATING.

1) Criminally Insane 2(Crazy Fat Ethel 2): Can be found on that double feature "Criminally Insane"/"Satans Black Wedding" DVD.

2) Gates of Hell 2

3) Slashed Dreams

4) Demonia.

I think all of them are on netflix, if you have a netflix account......


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2009)

Also, Manos the Hands of Fate. And not the mystery science theater version, watch the real version.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It's not really a bad film intervention........*it's that he likes them.*





Seriously Martial?...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Seriously Martial?...



Saying "A bad film intervention" simply means you watch them. That, and I like stating the obvious. After all, my full name is Martial Obvious Horror. 

And Manos is a cult classic, albeit one I haven't actually seen, so Rukia might like that


----------



## Koi (Feb 24, 2009)

Man on Fire - 8.5/10.  Second viewing, loved it as much as the first time, though.  Denzel is a total badass, and since she's not really in the movie that heavily, I'm willing to overlook the whole Dakota Fanning aspect.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Saying "A bad film intervention" simply means you watch them. That, and I like stating the obvious. After all, my full name is Martial Obvious Horror.



No...it's...he...gah...it's a joke!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> No...it's...he...gah...it's a joke!



Oh, did I forget to mention that people called me Captain Dense as a kid?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2009)

Last flick i saw was slumdog millionaire.

And it was good, not great.

Direction and cinematography was awesome. The writing for the most part was good to.

But the only character i could really care about was Salim, Jamal and Latika just seemed boring to me after a while.

They're affections for each other seemed to come out of nowhere. I get they were childhood friends and all that, but after the escape from the camp how much time did they actually spend time around each other? Also, Jamal's determination to find latika was admirable, but sometimes it was annoying.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> And Manos is a cult classic, albeit one I haven't actually seen, so Rukia might like that



I don't think i've ever heard of it being a cult classic. It could possibly be the worst movie I will ever see in my life. I am not exaggerating.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

lol, sometimes the worst ones are also cult classics. The lowest rating on imdb is "Troll 2", which is popular for that reason.

To me, the worst movies are simply bad at everything as well as being boring. I hate being bored in movies.

With those movies I listed, here is their problem.

1) Crazy Fat Ethel 2(lotro gold ; You know I'd find a way to advertise somehow!): Mostly stock footage from the original film mixed in with crappy new footage where nothing relevant happens.

2) Slashed Dreams(here To be fair, it's advertised as a slasher when it's not. But people hiking in the woods for God knows how long bores me........

3) Gates of Hell 2(Link removed Would be passable if it isn't for the fact that the camera work is so bad you can't even see anything!

4) Demonia: This might be not as bad as the others......but it's Lucio Fulci, one of my favorite cult directors, who must've been asleap while filming.


----------



## Tifa (Feb 25, 2009)

Epic Movie 0/10 

God what a waste! The suckiest film ever to have been made. Supposed to be a comedy but I never even giggled.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 25, 2009)

Bolt 9/10
Very good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

Donnie Darko:  9/10.

Donnie Darko is an unusual film for me.  I seem to understand it a little better every time I see it.  There always seem to be little things that make more sense to me now that I know basically the entire movie.

I still love Patrick Swayze's odd role in this film.  His motivational promo is fucking hilarious.

I sort of view Donnie Darko as a dark comedy.  I know that I laugh during several scenes that aren't intended to be funny.

Good flick.  I knew I kept this one on DVD for a reason.

(I may watch a ton of movies, but not many movies are actually worthy of being owned by me.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

Dont ignore me Rukia! You cant go from bad movies to good movies and think you're forgiven!

Oddly, I dont think I've ever watched Donnie Darko all the way through......and after seeing Southland Tales......


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

Ugh, Southland Tails.  That movie certainly sucked ass.  The cover totally fooled me!  

What is the Rock thinking making this stupid Witch Mountain movie?  The previews look horrendous!  He just looked at the paycheck and said 'Yes' apparently (a la Samuel L. Jackson).


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

bleh, the previews dont annoy me that much............but I probably wont see it(least till DVD)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

It's been a bad year for movies so far.   I saw Gran Torino and Revolutionary Road and enjoyed them, but they were really December releases.  2009 hasn't delivered anything all that memorable.

Of course, this is probably the norm.   If any movie coming out now was decent...it would have been rushed out before the Oscar season ended.

Don't really have anything I am looking forward to at the moment.  I would love to see a trailer for Public Enemies though.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 25, 2009)

Media Goes To Jail 10/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm hoping that either Watchmen or The Soloist (or some other film that I can't think of right now) will turn 2009 around.


----------



## Federer (Feb 25, 2009)

10 Things I hate about you

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

Chee, I would be shocked if Watchmen is anything other than lousy.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

It has a 91% so far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's been a bad year for movies so far.   I saw Gran Torino and Revolutionary Road and enjoyed them, but they were really December releases.  2009 hasn't delivered anything all that memorable.



Still dump months, but I'm not expecting much this year, what with the writer strike and all.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm hoping that either Watchmen or The Soloist (or some other film that I can't think of right now) will turn 2009 around.


I think the new Futurama film already did that.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> I think the new Futurama film already did that.



Ahahahahahah.


----------



## olaf (Feb 25, 2009)

*The Secret Life of Words* 8/10

I thought that _My Life Without Me_ was slow, oh boy I was so wrong. Another great piece of cinematography by Isabele Coixet, and again it's certainly not for everybody.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

*Smoking Aces*: 4/10.  Terrible.  I cannot stand Ben Affleck.  Please stick to directing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

lol, Im the only one who likes Smoking Aces.

March isn't usually a dump month.....There is usually one big movie and the rest vary.

Hellraiser 2: B-


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Im the only one who likes Smoking Aces.



I loved Smokin' Aces. I gave it a 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay!

Update on my script. It was just sent out today and my contact said the formatting was good(she's apparently read scripts before). NOW SELL DAMN YOU!

I'm tired of looking at it, seriously. My new current script is also getting annoying. *Sigh* my scripts are too depressing. After this, I need an upbeat script.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

Martial, can you review a quick 5 page screenplay for me? I just got done with it and I need to make sure it makes sense before I start filming.

I'll PM it to you. :3


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> March isn't usually a dump month.....There is usually one big movie and the rest vary.





> 2009 hasn't delivered anything all that memorable.



Unless Rukia has a time machine, I doubt he was talking about March.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2009)

I dont think I was responding to Rukia.......

Chee, I'm on the computer that is likely to crash any second. Will get to your script tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

Stalag 17 - feel-good, simple P.O.W flick with class. 5/5. 

Dr. Strangelove - timeless comedic brilliance. 5/5. 

Burn After Reading - er, a movie about nothing much with characters ultimately too weak to hold the line. Some funny moments. 3/5.


----------



## Even (Feb 26, 2009)

Wonder Woman - 7/10

Nice animated feature from DC comics. Surprised me by actually being pretty gory (heads being cut off).


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2009)

Get Smart: C

Friday the 13th part 4: The Final Chapter- C
lol, final chapter my ass.........there is still 7 more movies and a remake to go! Anyway, I own this on VHS and finally found it. Thanks to gay ass computer crashing(I live at two places, which is why I get to post now), I have two reviews to write now.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

From Hell: 4/10
Just eh. I was actually raising my eye brow in mockery of this film. Felt more like a parody or a poorly written fiction then a believable horror film.
JOHNNY DEPP CAN TELL THE FUUUUUTTUUUREEEEE THROUGH DREAM SEQUENCES. Dumb. 

Thanks for the pointers Martial. :3
There's one thing I wanted to point out though: I started the screenplay with a black screen so I can't really fade into black. It fades in later though. Unless Fade Ins have to be put there regardless?


----------



## dinhosaur (Feb 26, 2009)

Red Cliff 2
8/10

Didn't feel as epic as the first one but it was still solid.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ The best part is when they beat up the fax machine.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think I was responding to Rukia.......



I was, meaning I was not talking of March, which is still three days away.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> From Hell: 4/10
> Just eh. I was actually raising my eye brow in mockery of this film. Felt more like a parody or a poorly written fiction then a believable horror film.
> JOHNNY DEPP CAN TELL THE FUUUUUTTUUUREEEEE THROUGH DREAM SEQUENCES. Dumb.
> 
> ...



If I was you I'd look for a script that does start off as a black screen and see how they would do it. 

I saw "From Hell" when I was a kid and didn't care for it much. The one scene that I do remember well is when the first woman is killed. Could be wrong, but she was a stronger character and the killer suddenly jumped out from the shadows and stabbed her to death. That scene scared me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

From Hell deserves a better score than 4/10 though.  It's an _average_ film.  7/10 probably would have been my score.

Mad Detective: 8.5/10.  Not really what I expected, but it was still a good film.  Typical Johnnie To contribution.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

Less than average. I didn't care for it. 5/10 or 6/10, I was just being mean. :ho


----------



## olaf (Feb 26, 2009)

From Hell was bit disapointing, but I enjoyed in nontheless. Johny Deep pek

and since I had the dvd I saw the alternative ending


*Spoiler*: _and graphic novel is much better_ 



the main hero isn't the detective but the doctor who is the killer


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 26, 2009)

Che: Part Two 7/10

Second part of Soderberg's Che film. As good as the first, now with Che Guevara in Bolivia and a bit more sordid feeling, which prepars you to his death oppositting the victory feeling of Cuba in the former movie. Superb casting with a lot of spanish and south american actors and a great Benicio Del Toro. Worth to see both films in a row.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 26, 2009)

Taken 6.5/10
good solid movie. A few tweaks would have made it better.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 26, 2009)

Home Alone 2 - 8/10

I've always really liked this movie, even more so than the first. Makes me think of Christmas too, which makes me happy. Reminds me of my childhood too(when I watched the movie, not that I've experienced it). I'd say I'm biased.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 26, 2009)

Friday the 13th (Remake) - 7/10.

Great tits. good gore. what else is there to say?


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 27, 2009)

Coraline: 9.5/10 

Great movie there. Specially with the 3D effect to it; sure made it really stand out.


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2009)

Half of the Happening. 0/10

I stopped when that military dude said "cheese and crackers" at a serious moment. Really M. Night? Really? Learn how to write dialouge. Fucking ass that movie was dumb. 

I even laughed when people were killing themselves. Funny how some dude crashes the car into a tree and a guy walks out fine, no scratches, no broken bones, and then kills himself while every one else died on spot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm hoping that either Watchmen or The Soloist (or some other film that I can't think of right now) will turn 2009 around.



Didn't you see Coraline ?


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 28, 2009)

Dead Poet Society- 8.5/10: Great movie with an unexpecting end too and also very sad. Robert Sean Leonard is so great~


----------



## Even (Feb 28, 2009)

Death Note - 7/10

Not as good as the anime (obviously), but a good movie in it's own right. Didn't mind most of the changes to the story either


----------



## Nakor (Feb 28, 2009)

Police Story 2 - 6.5/10

Still a solid jackie chan movie, but disappointing after the first police story movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Didn't you see Coraline ?




Haven't seen it. But yea, I heard its a good movie. :3


----------



## Even (Feb 28, 2009)

Death Note - The Last Name - 8/10

Once again, they make a lot of changes as opposed to the manga/anime, but I didn't mind it, to be completely honest. I'm sure that if this was my first encounter with the Death Note series, I'd rate it even higher. L's plan for catching Light wasn't too bad at all either


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2009)

Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li.

lol, I laughed at the subtitle......what legend did Chun-li have in the video game? Well, besides inspiring plenty of otaku's..........them otaku's love their Chun-Li.

Anyway, it gets a big fat...........FFFFFFFFFFFFF

Seriously, worst movie I've seen in theaters since Haunting of Molly Hartely(shut up Rukia!). Review will be up later today.

Epic Movie: D

Guilty pleasure.......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2009)

Ghost town 6/10

I was a bit dissapointed with this movie cause its great start when everything its funny and the pace is brilliant. The perfonmances are also good and its truly enjoyable but once it starts going to the romantic side lost a lot of touch. It also rips off important material from other movies, specially Ghost, which makes it even worths. Not horrendous but the last romantic part felt a bit ut of place comparing it with the rest of the movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ Sorta reminds me of The Visitor.

Once the romance started going it got worse IMO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2009)

Romance almost always ruins things........except in romance movies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2009)

And romance movies usually suck.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li.
> 
> lol, I laughed at the subtitle......what legend did Chun-li have in the video game? Well, besides inspiring plenty of otaku's..........them otaku's love their Chun-Li.
> 
> Anyway, it gets a big fat...........FFFFFFFFFFFFF



Why would you ether yourself like that


----------



## Juli (Feb 28, 2009)

Elizabeth [10/10]..what can I say..Cate Blanchett and Geoffrey Rush are so brilliant in this one, they deserve a 10..


----------



## Seregfin (Feb 28, 2009)

My Left Foot 9/10

What a brilliant film up until the part the rented DVD fucks everything up and skips the last several scenes.  So the score isn't really an indicative for the whole film. Daniel Day Lewis' performance was also absolutely amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Why would you ether yourself like that



Eh? Are you asking "Why would I go watch it?" basically? I have a high tolerance for movie pain(after all, I purposely rented "Oasis of the Zombies" after hearing it was the worst zombie movie ever). It's a theatrical and it's been awhile since I've seen a martial arts movie in theaters......and I review all of its type.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2009)

Wolverine vs Hulk - 6.5/10

It was pretty good. Had alot of cool fighting.

Thor vs Hulk - 5/10

Wasn't really paying attention to this one. Had less action than the previous film that was mentioned previously. It's average.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2009)

Coraline 9/10

Really good movie .


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 1, 2009)

The Sixth Sense - 7/10

It was sort of boring, but it's Shyamalan best though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 1, 2009)

Ice Age

Still fun after not having seen it for a few years. 7/10


----------



## Griffon Kato (Mar 1, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire

10/10. Fucking brilliant


----------



## Tifa (Mar 1, 2009)

Pay it forward 7/10 

I cried so much watching this!   But I think I would give it a lower score if it wasn't for Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## Boromir (Mar 1, 2009)

Horton hears a Who.

9/10
Such a great movie, its got so many awesome references to popular culture in it.

Before that, Slumdog Millionaire.
9/10, definitely. Fantastic movie.


----------



## Fay (Mar 1, 2009)

How to lose a guy in 10 days.

6.5/10

A funny movie, but very predictable.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG NO. FAY YOUR SIG.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Tombs of the Blind Dead: B-

Nice to see an original zombie movie for once.........although granted, this was made before Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 1, 2009)

The Descent: 7/10


Not a bad movie. Scary as shit and didn't make an excessive effort with the horror. I was rather impressed.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

Fired Up: C

*The Good*
- Definitely some lol moments
- Watch the credits
- Parodies itself at times
- The Male Closeted Camp leader and the gay guy cheerleader!   so many scene-stealing moments!!!

*The Bad*
- Has your funny movie cliches (predictable plot, female lead has jackass boyfriend, etc)
- The actors looked _way_ older than high school students
- Slow starter (the first 25-30 mins had me doubting big time)


----------



## Fay (Mar 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> OMG NO. FAY YOUR SIG.





About Slumdog millionaire:

It was a nice original movie. It would've been perfect if they found actors that actually looked like the kids. The actors where changed two times and everytime it was painfully obvious that different actors where playing the roles instead of children growing up.
The acting of the youngest children was superb!
The acting of the adults not so much.

 I give it an 8 or 8.5


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Not really the acting that bothered me. It was the underdeveloped romance.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2009)

*School for Scoundrels* - _4/5, I really liked it._


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 1, 2009)

Fay said:


> About Slumdog millionaire:
> 
> It was a nice original movie. It would've been perfect if they found actors that actually looked like the kids. The actors where changed two times and everytime it was painfully obvious that different actors where playing the roles instead of children growing up.
> The acting of the youngest children was superb!
> ...



I agree, except I liked Jamal's acting.  And yes, those kids are some of the best child actors I've seen.  I don't know if it is really that original, but it was definitely feel good.  Same rating as yours.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2009)

I think this movie looks pretty funny.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xp3j6NpsmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Mar 1, 2009)

The Birds 8/10

Interesting stuff. Not Hitchcock's greatest but I enjoyed it. I was a bit scared at a few points of the movie. Worth 2 hours.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 1, 2009)

Light Artist said:


> The Descent: 7/10
> 
> 
> Not a bad movie. Scary as shit and didn't make an excessive effort with the horror. I was rather impressed.



Which version did you see? There are two versions(American and British) that have different endings. The two endings are very different from each other.


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think this movie looks pretty funny.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xp3j6NpsmE[/YOUTUBE]



Is that.. Ray Liotta? 

It has potential, but I do not approve of a scruffless Seth Rogan. 


Anyway.
*Princess Mononoke/Mononoke Hime*: Fucking think of the highest number you know/10.  I think this legitimately may be my favorite movie.  The music is simply wonderful, and even the story and environments are depressingly, breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 2, 2009)

The Orphanage 8/10 

Kinda creepy but a bit hard to understand. Best spanish movie except Pan's labyrinth that I've seen. (They both have the same producer)


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 2, 2009)

Fantastic Four 4/10
Whatever


----------



## Even (Mar 2, 2009)

Futurama: Bender's Big Score - 8/10

funny movie


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 2, 2009)

Challenging - 9/10

Starring: Angelina Jolie. It speaks for itself.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> Anyway.
> *Princess Mononoke/Mononoke Hime*: Fucking think of the highest number you know/10.  I think this legitimately may be my favorite movie.  The music is simply wonderful, and even the story and environments are depressingly, breathtakingly beautiful.



I LOVE ALL OF HIS MOVIES.

Howl is currently my fave. :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

Resident Evil: Degeneration

9/10


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 3, 2009)

Would anyone recommend *Slumdog Milionaire* as a good film to go and see with a uh, 'mutual friend'? Asking purely out of curiosity, of course < __<;



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Howl is currently my fave. :3


*gasp!* Me too, and more so as the main character Sophie shares my name and physical charicteristics  *Whisper of The Heart* is also fuding win.

I saw *The Thing*, which was nice, I'd give it a good _9/10_, but only because horror just isn't my thing really.

Also, I saw *The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser *which was so cute and sad I almost died. _10/10_.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 3, 2009)

The Reader : 9/10

Great script. Great actress. 

Gran Torino:  9/10 

Loved it because of all those hilarious racial jokes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2009)

Kara no Kyoukai: Spiral Paradox

Movie 5 of 7

This movie was simply amazing.  It takes various plot points from the first four movies but at the same time feels standalone.  The pacing is great and once everything starts making sense it's never disappointing.  

10/10


----------



## Even (Mar 3, 2009)

Star Wars - The Clone Wars - 7/10

I enjoyed it quite much. Not as good as the live-action movies, of course, but pretty enjoyable. Btw, I like the Anakin Skywalker in this one 10x better than his live-action version


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

> Would anyone recommend Slumdog Milionaire as a good film to go and see with a uh, 'mutual friend'? Asking purely out of curiosity, of course < __<;



Yup, I'd recommend it. Only thing good that's playing.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Gran Torino: 9.5/10.

Really good movie about morales, how the main character teaches the little asian kid to work and such. As someone said, the racial jokes were funny and good, and it didn't really make me hate the main old guy ( walter kowalski if I am not mistake is his name in the movie). There are many bad ass scenes, a great movie.

Taken: 9/10.

If your a girl or have a daughter, it might make you not want to go to Paris ever again/send your daughter to paris. Its about a girl who is kidnapped by Albanian gangsters and sold into prostitution. Naturally, since her father is a government agent, he goes to rescue her. The things the father does are simply amazing. It will have you saying " I would have never thought of that" a LOT.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange - 5/5. I try not to let a film's message affect it's 'rating' but it's all subjective anyway, and it does turn me off. I can't deny the quality of pretty much everything and it is very gripping and powerful, but it's not something I can watch over & over. 

In Bruges - 4/5, highly enjoyable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Taken: 9/10.
> ...
> The things the father does are simply amazing. It will have you saying " I would have never thought of that" a LOT.



Really? I couldn't shake the feeling of "been there done that."


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really? I couldn't shake the feeling of "been there done that."



hmmm?? I sorta wouldn't have thought to get an albanian dictionary, write good luck in albanian on a piece of paper, and somehow find the EXACT guy AND get him to say it. I tell you one thing, the guy has confidence to say he has them on satellite surveillance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really? I couldn't shake the feeling of "been there done that."



I think he meant what he would do in the situation. I was raised off these types of action films and tend to agree with him there, even though the movie in itself is basically a "been there done that" actioner with a bigger budget.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

There was a lot of unique moments that I don't think John McClane would ever do, like shooting the guy's wife's arm.

It's an average action movie, but better than the rest of the shit Hollywood has been pumping out lately.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2009)

erictheking said:


> A Clockwork Orange - 5/5. I try not to let a film's message affect it's 'rating' but it's all subjective anyway, and it does turn me off. I can't deny the quality of pretty much everything and it is very gripping and powerful, but it's not something I can watch over & over.


It took 176 pages, but I finally found a rating that I can agree with completely.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

Rukia, you're so strange.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

lol, Clockwork Orange is brilliantly made, but I actually don't like movies that glorify violence in the way Kubrick likes to do. 

Wierd coming from me......but with most of the crap I watch, the violence is so absurd that I don't mind it. But Kubrick makes it more realistic......so I tend to be a bit turned off. 

Still, I'd say he's one of the greatest directors of all time.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

I like A Clockwork Orange, its so fucked up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

lol, if being "fucked up" is your idea of fun, then you'd LOVE Visitor Q.....which manages to have rape, teenage prostitution, scat, necrophilia, i*c*st, milking and murder all in one movie........


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

Well heck, I liked Fight Club, Reservoir Dogs, and Pulp Fiction. I'll check Visitor Q out. 

It's probably gonna suck though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well heck, I liked Fight Club, Reservoir Dogs, and Pulp Fiction. I'll check Visitor Q out.
> 
> It's probably gonna suck though.



lol, it's on netflix! 

I personally hated it. I gave it a 0/4.....not because it was poorly made(its actually the most competant 0/4 star rating I've given), but because I just hated the pointless exploitation value.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wierd coming from me......but with most of the crap I watch, the violence is so absurd that I don't mind it. But Kubrick makes it more realistic......so I tend to be a bit turned off.


Funny, that's pretty much the exact opposite of the way I see things.

Violence is a terrible thing, and when I see it presented in such a stylized matter that removes any ounce of horribleness while still keeping it really explicit...well yeah.

There are exceptions to this of course, but yeah.


----------



## Koi (Mar 3, 2009)

Clockwork Orange was alright.  I didn't love it, but I didn't totally hate it either.  I liked the book a lot more, honestly.



Chee said:


> I LOVE ALL OF HIS MOVIES.
> 
> Howl is currently my fave. :3



Somebody needs to draw Bale as Howl, violently freaking out like a spoiled ungrateful brat about his hair color, a la Terminator.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Funny, that's pretty much the exact opposite of the way I see things.
> 
> Violence is a terrible thing, and when I see it presented in such a stylized matter that removes any ounce of horribleness while still keeping it really explicit...well yeah.
> 
> There are exceptions to this of course, but yeah.



I think that's how most people are.......

But I did kind of mess up my words. To me, if you're going to glorify violence, there needs to be some retribution. I hated "Natural Born Killers" because the leads didn't die(they should've kept the original ending). 

So for me, if you're going to go over the top with an evil character, they MUST die or suffer in some way. Even good guys who cause this should probably not get away cleanly(which is an issue I had with "Kill Bill").

Even moreso, I hate it when a movie tries to be realistic in its violence but ends up being cartoonish anyway. The director of "Chaos"(a DTV movie that's a last house on the left rip-off) made the violence explicit and realistic, stating he wanted his movie to scare people so they won't make the same mistakes that the heroines did to be killed.....Fair enough, but everything about it is so cartoonish that it sort of kills the point.

Yikes, this turned out to be a longer post than expected.


----------



## Republican (Mar 4, 2009)

I watched A Clockwork Orange again and it's still my favorite Stanley Kubrick movie. Funny and exciting and sexy and Malcolm McDowell is cool and satirical but not to the point of making it painfully obvious what it's satirizing like some movies have a tendency to do. 27 out of 27.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

Here we go.  Finally it's time for me to contribute something.  It's been a while.

Here is the Public Enemies first official trailer from the genius, Michael Mann.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, it's on netflix!
> 
> I personally hated it. I gave it a 0/4.....not because it was poorly made(its actually the most competant 0/4 star rating I've given), but because I just hated the pointless exploitation value.



I'm too lazy to watch it on Netflix. 

Anyways, I probably won't check it out anyways.



Koi said:


> Somebody needs to draw Bale as Howl, violently freaking out like a spoiled ungrateful brat about his hair color, a la Terminator.



You want me to trash your shampoo!?


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

Twister

The movie is bad, really bad.  The only reason why it made so much money was because of its special effects.

If a twister is unpredictable, how the hell does Bill Paxton know where it will head!?

Why is it every time a twister is done attacking the main characters, it just disappears into thin air!?

Honestly, I would've liked the movie more if it wasn't over the top *insert word of choice here*!

2/5


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> You want me to trash your shampoo!?



B-but.. I was just.. the bathroom!!  It was a mess!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 4, 2009)

Avian005 said:


> Twister
> 
> The movie is bad, really bad.  The only reason why it made so much money was because of its special effects.
> 
> ...



Someone watched the Nostalgia Critic today.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't believe everyone is hyping Watchmen up so much.  It looks so lame.  I'm going to save my money for a rewarding film...like the Chun Li movie.  XD


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> B-but.. I was just.. the bathroom!!  It was a mess!!



Do you know why it was a mess? :ho


----------



## Dan (Mar 4, 2009)

The International - 7/10


----------



## Slice (Mar 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe everyone is hyping Watchmen up so much.  It looks so lame.  I'm going to save my money for a rewarding film...like the Chun Li movie.  XD



I nearly believed you, but then i read that last sentence 



My last 3 movies:

Resident Evil: Degeneration 3/10

Repo: The genetic Opera 7/10

Watchmen 8/10


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

last on video (yay! retro!): *william shakespeare's romeo and juliet* defo a 10/10

last on dvd: *fear and loathing in las vegas* 8.5/10

last on tv: i don't know!

last in the cinema: *valkyrie* i really enjoyed it!! 8/10!!




koi, where is your set taken from?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 4, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> koi, where is your set taken from?


Labyrinth

Featuring Jennifer Connelly and David Bowie in a film that's only enjoyable if you're watching it for nostalgia.



Rukia said:


> Here we go.  Finally it's time for me to contribute something.  It's been a while.
> 
> Here is the Public Enemies first official trailer from the genius, Michael Mann.


You know, films shot digitally can be done well.

That movie, does not look like one of them.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

vonocourt: cheers. what kinda movie would you define it as - if it can be defined/placed in a genre


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantasy.

[YOUTUBE]WT_xpFZe20A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like fantasy... looks interresting... i'll go find some info and maybe put it on my (huge!) 'to watch' list...


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Someone watched the Nostalgia Critic today.


The funny thing is, I watched Twister and the NC at the same time (it was a coinsidense).  But I agree with the guy on every point he made.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 4, 2009)

Practical Magic 9/10

I guess it could be considered just any other movie to most, but for some reason I really fell in love with this movie. There wasn't anything particularly interesting or unique about the movie, there was just something about it that I really loved.


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Do you know why it was a mess? :ho


N-no..  




Vonocourt said:


> Labyrinth
> 
> Featuring Jennifer Connelly and David Bowie in a film that's only enjoyable if you're watching it for nostalgia.



Bite me.   Leave pretension out of this.  I enjoy it.  I love the Sarah-Jareth back-and-fourth, her total arrogance and insolence, and the way he resists so hard but she just destroys him from the inside out.  It's really just two hours of verbal foreplay and then Sarah's like GOTCHA BITCH! and he's like NOOOO it's awesome.

Plus all the creature designs are by Froud.  And the Henson workshop! And Bowie's bulge is HUGE!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 4, 2009)

Slumdog Millionare: 10/10 one of my favourite movies of all time


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

Jaded Heart said:


> Practical Magic 9/10
> 
> I guess it could be considered just any other movie to most, but for some reason I really fell in love with this movie. There wasn't anything particularly interesting or unique about the movie, there was just something about it that I really loved.



i really loved that film too! nicole kidman and sandra bullock, right? i wouldn't mind getting it on dvd...


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2009)

I keep seeing the preview for that shitty-looking Nick Cage movie and god damn do I wish he'd at least just cut his stupid hair!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2009)

Street Fighter: Blah blah Chun Li  *0/10*

I spent time debating if I should give this movie a 0, 0.5 or a 1. I've never rated a movie here so low before (not to say I haven't seen a movie as bad, I've just never rated it upon here).

I watched the bootleg tonight with my friends for the lolz. My God it was so horrible. I'm a big street fighter fan. But this movie made the first one look like Citizen Kane.

I mean how are you going to make a movie that caters to fans, and have NO fan service? I mean the only moves we see is Spinning Bird Kick which was extremely lazy (she barely even stretches her legs out) and some shitty ass beam that doesn't even look like the one she uses in the series.

Bison wore a suit the whole movie and did none of this moves.

Nash (aka Charlie) didn't do SHIT. I mean there were so many wasted scenes of him and his partner and he still didn't do anything.

Balrog gets frozen...(yeah spoiler, but big fucking deal)

Scenes that make no sense what's so ever. My God I've haven't seen so many pointless scenes in a long time.


This movie was funny because I watched it with friends. But if I saw this by myself, aside from Balrog being ignorant I doubt I would have chuckled. Hell one part of the movie you can clearly see the boom microphone in the scene (where Bison captures Chun Li).

I'm forgetting tons of stuff because it was that bad. Granted I was expecting much, but I always find it funny that some how people blow off so much money just to make a crappy film.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

The Haunting of Molly Hartley only had a 3% positive rating on RT?  Talk about a website losing credibility in a hurry!


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

Face/Off - 10/10
One of the best action movies ever made 

Broken Arrow - 8/10
great movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

Chun-Li had fanservice......during the lesbian scene(Er, that might get some fans excited.....basically, Chun-Li notices a bad gal checking out girls so acts real sensual so she could get her alone then.............POW! Not worth the suckitude).

Anyway, my computer at my Dads house was down so I just watched movies.......lots of them.

Carnival of Souls(todays review): C+

Friday the 13th(original): A

Forgot how scary it was. If I ever direct a horror flick, I'll do what this movie did.........keep the killer in the shadows. Make you WONDER if something is there or not. One of the best scenes is when some poor gal is killed in the bathroom(in which another favorite scene happens, the axe's shadow being seen in the background), another gal steps in and looks in the direction where the other girl is killed. The shadows makes it impossible to see anything so the girl doesn't do anything. Then we see what looks like someone gently moving the curtains away, but it's so subtle you can't tell. That's true horror! Wow, I went off on this and it's not even part of my review........

Clue: D-

Decent whodunit that's hurt by it being a bit too silly. 

Street Kings: B

Keanu Reeves isn't really a great actor, but he really works in the right role, and this is one of them. Some awesome dialogue, some pretentious dialogue(that actually really brings down Forest Whitikers performance), predictable but intense and grim. One line of dialogue summarizes the tone: "We're cops. We can do whatever the hell we want".


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

Keanu Reeves needs to strut his stuff, his expressionless dull voice is getting on my nerves.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he did very good in "The Gift". I'd say "Street Kings", "Matrix" and "Speed" were good roles for him........he usually bores me though. 

Oh yeah, I did like him in "Constantine" alright.....


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd just like to see him in a very...different role or something. Something to bring out his emotions...but I don't mean crying and shit. You know?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I got you. Keanu Reeves always plays Keanu Reeves, sometimes sad, sometimes angry, sometimes happy and sometimes cool. Unfortunately, most actors tend to be like that.

That's why I love Ledgers performance in TDK, Whitikers performance in "Last King of Scottland", Jason Scott Lee's performance in "Dragon" and Kingsleys performance in "Ghandi". They are completely so unlike the actors playing them......


----------



## kizuna (Mar 5, 2009)

last king of scotland is an amazing film! the title confused me, so i wasn't sure if i wanted to watch it. when i finally did, i was like  10/10!!

keanu reeves isn't a very noticable actor. i've probably seen him in a few films, but he's not an actor i'd avidly look for to be in the next big box office hit


----------



## iluvzetsu (Mar 5, 2009)

hmmm i cant remember 
I think it was Sweeny Todd 
well i give it a 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot I watched "Little Miss Sunshine" in film class.

A

Gets better every time I see it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

We're still watching Lord of the Rings, she brought in the expanded edition. 

My cinema teacher is so cool. She's breaking the rules.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist 8.5/10

IDK, but I really like this movie for some reason. The gum thing was absolutely disgusting though. I think I just like the two leads a lot. They have great chemistry together.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist 8.5/10
> 
> IDK, but I really like this movie for some reason. The gum thing was absolutely disgusting though. I think I just like the two leads a lot. They have great chemistry together.



That movie almost broke me. I nearly started weeping when they went to the drag club.

And I like to think I have a pretty high tolerance for crap.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda, for like the dozenth time : 10/10 just like always.  The opening alone is worth a thousand points.



Chee said:


> We're still watching Lord of the Rings, she brought in the expanded edition.
> 
> My cinema teacher is so cool. She's breaking the rules.


Hah, you guys should watch all the featurettes and everything, stretch that shit until June.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That movie almost broke me. I nearly started weeping when they went to the drag club.
> 
> And I like to think I have a pretty high tolerance for crap.



Didn't like it?


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 6, 2009)

_Rendition... i liked it and opened my eyes a little more about certain situations._


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> Hah, you guys should watch all the featurettes and everything, stretch that shit until June.



Oh god. 

She's planning on watching the second one next month and the third one is May. THEN SUMMER BREAK. God, I can't wait.


----------



## laly (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen - 1000/10

This was an excellent movie. Just PERFECT. And I didn't even read any of the comics.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> Kung Fu Panda, for like the dozenth time : 10/10 just like always.  The opening alone is worth a thousand points.



i never got round to seeing kung fu panda. i really wish i had. a few people have said it's really good...



laly said:


> Watchmen - 1000/10
> 
> This was an excellent movie. Just PERFECT. And I didn't even read any of the comics.



what's it about? i haven't heard about that one. i think i might have seen a poster for it, but i can't quite remember...


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

_Watchmen_ gets an 8/10. I've heard the whole "humanity is the greatest danger to itself" thing before (watch _Neon Genesis Evangelion_)

Rorschach is one of the funniest fucking characters you'll see in cinema, tho. And the director didn't pull punches with nudity or gore. It's *definitely* worth seeing, and I'll buy it when it comes out on DVD.



The Dark Knight > Watchmen, IMO


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

ringing said:


> Rorschach is one of the funniest fucking characters you'll see in cinema, tho.



 this man is a lot of things, but funny? He's a twisted soziopath following his own way of what he calls justice. Sure there are scenes when you just have to laugh (e.g. the comments to Big Figure) but he's also a cold murderer...



ringing said:


> The Dark Knight > Watchmen, IMO



Hard to compare those two, i enjoyed both equally.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> this man is a lot of things, but funny? He's a twisted soziopath following his own way of what he calls justice. Sure there are scenes when you just have to laugh (e.g. the comments to Big Figure) but he's also a cold murderer...



He murders people who commit crimes. Not Joe 6-pack 

Yea, he's a nutjob. IMO, he's a funny nutjob.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Twister - 7,5/10

What can I say, flaws or not, I like it


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 6, 2009)

Valkyrie - 8/10

superb, very little flaws


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring

10/10

I enjoyed it a lot more the second time around. Now I want to see the second one.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

*Eraserhead* by David Lynch, 1977

Still the most terrifying and grotesque movie I've ever seen - in a good way. In the most simple way, the plot can be described by saying that an awkward man finds out that he is a father and has to deal with the baby. It sounds like a comedy but it's really far from it. It is the greatest of any film that ever tried to scare or disturb anyone and is also very clever. 

25 out of 27.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen *8/10*

It was nice seeing Watchmen come to life. I often wonder if people who never read the book understood the plot. Any way there were a lot of things wrong with it, but I don't go to a movie theater to pick apart a film. It had really really violent scenes (a bit unnecesary but still entertaining), cool fighting, titties, awesome CGI and while the beginning of the movie was kinda lack luster it got way more epic toward the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen:

I'm not sure how to rate it. In all fairness, it was advertised as an action movie when there is VERY LITTLE action in it. As a character drama, it's pretty awesome. Damn it...still not sure. 

I will say this, it's probably one of the most pretentious movies I've seen since......Southland Tales. It's alot better, but I kept feeling Zack Snyder went a bit too far at times. Also, this movie is WAY too long. 

TDK was awesome because it was long, but it felt like it couldn't have been any shorter. Watchmen has like 30-40 minutes worth of filler....slick filler, but filler.

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

Mystery Men > Watchmen.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

Eddie Izzard and Hank Azaria make me agree.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen 7'5/10

I think it was pretty well adapted from the comic in the visual aspect. Maybe there will be some minor aspects who couldn't be perfectly clear to someone who hasnt read the comic but still is a must see movie which tries, and succeed in some aspects, to be somethng more relevant than your average superhero movie. There are some secuences absolutely brilliant, whith so sordid elements that makes you feel uneasy, and few "comic movies" can say that.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I wanna see this blue penis, don't know why everyone cringes at the sight of it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 6, 2009)

Its showed far more than the comic


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 6, 2009)

Street Fighter: Legend of Chun Li- HAHAHAHAHAHA OH WOW!! 2/10
White Businessman Bison...seriously. The fights were....tolerable
Hopefully this is the last Street Fighter film they plan on making.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its showed far more than the comic



Wouldn't doubt that, people say it was shown 75% of the time he was on screen. 

That's like the main thing I wanna see in this movie. Blue glowing penises.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> TDK was awesome because it was long, but it felt like it couldn't have been any shorter. Watchmen has like 30-40 minutes worth of filler....slick filler, but filler.



Really? I thought the biggest problem was that TDK was that it was too long - after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Joker was captured


 (or more accurately, after the hospital scene, where the two stories start to mingle) the Two-Face arc seemed just kind of out of place for me. Something about it felt kind of just pegged on and hurried and I think it would have done well to have been a little more expanded (at least Two-Face's whole wrath thing) and made into a separate movie or something (maybe not the hospital and warehouse scenes specifically, which were kind of important to both stories).

I dunno, I just kind of felt that after the Joker's campaign everything got really boring and almost sappy and it put me off for the next 30 or so minutes in a movie that was already 2 hours long.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I liked the Two Face part to TDK. Without Harvey, TDK would've sucked. Harvey was a huge comparison to Batman, and Joker was able to show that even a great man like him can be destroyed. Loved it.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 6, 2009)

_Changeling: _7.5/10

This movie...irritated me. The personalities of the majority of the cast are all so statically bent on singlemindedly adding to the conspiracy surrounding the main character or are so abrasive/powerless that any of their empathetic cries are quickly drowned out in the melodrama. Multiple times I felt my teeth clinch in annoyance due to particular individuals, because of this very reason. But, considering the fact that the movie was directed by Clint Eastwood, I suppose I should've been expecting strictly defined lines of "good" and "evil" (or more correctly, "just" and "unjust") to be drawn. 

On the other hand, sometimes this method of portrayal worked well in the film, if one takes some of its events/dynamics on an allegorical level. Overall, though, I felt that better acting more dynamic character work could've improved it a great deal. 

That being said, Angelina Jolie was brilliant. I can't think of a time whilst watching a film where I felt such palpable maternal vulnerability in a character. And even as she displayed her desperation and fear, she also managed to completely embue her role with a sense of internal and external strength of character and intelligence without coming off as trying to hard or putting on any kind of an act. Her performance was even further highlighted by how average the rest of the acting was with the possible exceptions of one minor boy character towards the end who did a wonderful job in his interrogation scene and the occasional moment of greatness on the part of the serial killer. 

I enjoyed the stark atmosphere to the camerawork with its opaque shadows and thematic use of more washed out colors at times in comparison to the occasional hint of richness. And, although the pace of the film is definitely more easygoing than most, I never felt as though it should've been going at a faster speed. So, overall, the pace and style of the storytelling was spot-on, even if the stock nature of its other attributes could've used more work.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 9/10

I really liked this movie. It was funny but touching. During the sad parts, I felt sad as well. IDK, but I think I'll been feeling generous lately.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Watchmen.. 8/10


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

Babel - 9/10

Very good movie, with superb acting performances.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 7, 2009)

penelope 9/10
Superbad 8/10
Nick and Norah's infinite playlist 7/10
He's just not that into you 8/10
Fired up 5/10
My sassy girl US version 8/10
Shanghai kiss 7/10


i had a movie marathon...


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2009)

Team America: World Police- Fuck Yeah!/10


----------



## Saphira (Mar 7, 2009)

*Fracture 9/10*  awesome movie


----------



## Republican (Mar 7, 2009)

*Saw V* by whoever directed it, whatever year

It's the same old *Saw* with all the gore and clever twists you've come to expect but I'll never understand the argument that it "makes you think" when every few minutes a montage or flashback makes you immediately remember. I think it does more to "make you gasp at the clever plot twist" than anything - and since there isn't really a moral lesson apart from "don't do bad things cuz a sadistic killer is going to put you in an awful position and justify it" thinking doesn't really apply on that level either. It's entertaining in the way that *Saw* can be, however, and I was kind of excited to see Carlo Rota playing what I think was my favorite character in the movie.

6 out of 10.


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

Futurama - Into the Wild Green Yonder - 8/10

What can I say, it's Futurama


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 7, 2009)

*the watchmen* - 7/10
i promised you a detailed review, so now i'm delivering. 

it was amazingly similar to the book. they cut out some parts, but it was for the better (like the black freighter, and


*Spoiler*: __ 



when rorschach had to go back for his mask.)




the actors were amazingly into their roles. the actor who played rorschach did an absolutely amazing job, as well as the actor that played eddie blake.

it was just . . . amazing.

though i wished that it had


*Spoiler*: __ 



-rorschach's therapist's home life
-how rorschach made his face
-when the newsstand guy gives his hat to the kid that always reads the black freighter




all in all, it wasn't what i expected, but i was definitely impressed by it.

and though this review is short, it's longer than most of the reviews that i put on here.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2009)

Watchmen 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2009)

Republican said:


> Really? I thought the biggest problem was that TDK was that it was too long - after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Depends what you find to be dull. I have easy expectations on what entertains me or not.

Lone Wolf and Cub: White Heaven in Hell: C+/B-

Last entry in the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

Watchmen 4/5

Very good movie in my opinion, Rorschach was badass, and amazing, the actors did a great job in my opinion, though did feel a little long, I'll probably see it and review again after I read the book.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2009)

*Watchmen*: 5.5/10.

Public Enemies trailer and Terminator Salvation trailer were the best parts.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)

Street Fighter: Piece of Shit The Legend Of Chun-Li

0/100

Fuck this movie. Not even worth the time spent watching. Even I didn't think it would be this bad. No really redeemable traits; doesn't work as a video game movie, and it doesn't work as an action movie. There's just nothing more to say, it's terrible.


Watchmen
Fan Rating: 92/100
Non-Fan rating: 73/100

As a fan I loved every bit of it, but I can see where those who aren't a fan or haven't read the comic could see it as too long. The misleading ad campaign is also a problem, you see fight scenes and "From The Director of 300" and expect constant beat downs. It's an interesting character driven drama but with some of the details left out you get less of a feel for certain characters and those not familiar with the genre will just be confused during certain scenes. There are slight problems with the cast, three actors outshine the rest of the cast who range from dull to slightly above average. If you enjoy the comic you'll love every second, if you found it to be pretentious and dull or haven't read it you'll be left wondering what all the hype is for.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of Dances With Wolves, 10/10 I love this movie. Didn't watch the rest because of company.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2009)

City Lights 7/10

I don't see the big deal. The plot was too random for my liking. The lack of dialogue was just weird. The slapstick was funny though.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2009)

watchmen 7/10

it was alright. the length didn't bother me like it seemed to for alot of people.


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2009)

A scanner darkly 7/10

Interesting story, great script, interesting technology used to film it.

On the downside, Keanu Reeves dull as ever and getting a headache from watching these "camosuits"


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 7, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire

9/10

I finally watched it, and loved it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 8, 2009)

Gran Torino 8/10

Great movie, as expected from Mr. Eastwood. His character was great and, sorry to say it, the racist comments were pretty hilarious sometimes . The directing is something that should be show in schools so youngters can learn how to pace a movie and how to shot powerful emotions. Must see movie. I will miss Eastwood acting career.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *Watchmen*: 5.5/10.
> 
> Public Enemies trailer and Terminator Salvation trailer were the best parts.



Let me guess, fan of the comic, hater of the movie?


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen-8/10.


----------



## Even (Mar 8, 2009)

Futurama - Bender's Game - 8/10

Best of the Futurama movies, imo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Let me guess, fan of the comic, hater of the movie?


Pretty much.

But even if you were new to the story...I can't honestly see giving it any higher than a 7.  Plenty of flaws with the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2009)

Scarecrows(1988) : C+

Kind of scary, but dumb.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 8, 2009)

The Watchmen 4/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen 9.5/10
Absolutely loved it.

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 7/10
Funny at times, better than other comedies, but still not that good.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 8, 2009)

Elite Squad - 10/10

One of Brazil's brilliant films.

Bless BETO!


----------



## Federer (Mar 8, 2009)

Slumdog Millionare 6/10,

is it me, or is the movie really overhyped?

The plot was decent, although the shifting of the timeline between each questions was sometimes irritating, the actors were ok, the choreografy was not bad, the city looked beautiful on the screen although the city was like a garbage dump. 

But it was all "decent" and *not* outstanding, seriously if this is the best movie of 2008, than '08 was a very sad movie year. The Academy is really about politics, there's no way that this movie is the best.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen. 8.5/10.


Chee said:


> Forgetting Sarah Marshall 7/10
> Funny at times, better than other comedies, but still not that good.


I don't get it. If it's not that good, then why give it a 7? That's a _good_ score.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen 8/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Slumdog Millionare 6/10,
> 
> is it me, or is the movie really overhyped?
> 
> ...



Yup, very overhyped.



FitzChivalry said:


> I don't get it. If it's not that good, then why give it a 7? That's a _good_ score.



It's not _that_ good, but its good. :ho


----------



## Kokain (Mar 8, 2009)

_Eraserhead_. 10/10

Love this movie, one of my favourites. Surreal dream with dark undercurrents of nightmare. If you're going to make a horror film, take a hint from _Eraserhead_: the irrational and psychologically disturbing evoke a far more effective, haunting, and oppressive atmosphere than gaudy gore and hyperkinetic violence ever could. Unfortunately, most horror directors have yet to either learn this lesson or learn it well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2009)

Chun Li: 7/10.

Not bad.  I think a DVD copy would make a good Christmas present for some key family members this year.


----------



## Even (Mar 8, 2009)

Bad Boys - 9/10

Action, comedy, explosions, what more can you ask for? Awesome movie


----------



## ez (Mar 8, 2009)

watchmen

6.5/10

terribly disappointing for the most part

what the fuck were they thinking using such music and so damn frequently -_-


----------



## krome (Mar 8, 2009)

Fired Up 3/10 
It had a few good jokes. It was pretty bad overall, though


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 8, 2009)

Changeling - 4/5. Quite liked it. 

Caché - 3/5. Fucking hell Michael Haneke this was supposed to be your most accessible film. To be fair it remains coherent throughout, but if not for the brilliant acting I doubt I'd have been able to take all of this. Overall I cannot recommend, unless you enjoy _not_ being entertained while being coerced into finding some meaning to quite a lot of random shit hours after the film is over. /artsy movie hater.


----------



## Even (Mar 9, 2009)

Punisher - War Zone - 8/10

was actually surprised of the level of gore in this one, even for it being Punisher. Was a good movie, actually, with a lot of neat action, and a pretty nice storyline too  Much better than the previous ones


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2009)

Watchmen 7/10


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 9, 2009)

_Muyeong geom_: 8.5/10

I desperately want to give this movie a higher score than I have. But, sadly, the familiar historical epic format and layout of the plot prevents me from doing so in good conscience. Thus, sadly, I give it possibly less than it deserves.

While it may be a story that many find typical and pretentious critics might call a pastiche of Asian action cinematography, the innovation in theme and fight sequence, the gorgeous yet down-to-earth sets and wardrobe, the incredibly nuanced and resonant acting all stand as testament to this movie improving on past incarnations. 

Most notably for me personally was the strength of the female characters in the film. So-yi Yoon as Yeon So-ha has officially become one of the (if not "the") best portrayals of female battle strength and independence combined with wisdom, beauty, self-respect, and emotional capacity that I have seen. Never once is she turned into a fanservice character; never once does she appear to be seriously battling for recognition against some kind of patriarchal restriction on her fighting (as so often happens when a film attempts to incorporate strong warrior women into their plot); never once does her gender dictate her actions; never once does she masculinize her personality in some attempt to display her competence. And, for every time the future prince saves her, she saves him twice over. 

It's something that I've wanted to see for women in action movies for quite some time. And, this is quite possibly the first occasion where I couldn't find a single fault in the outcome of attempting to create a true warrior woman. Its greatness was further heightened by her dynamic with the prince, which developed and grew over the course of the film into one of true trust and equality. 

Beyond my love-love session with So-ha, I was completely drawn into the fight scenes. From how they were shot and presented, the director's ninth degree black belt can definitely be seen in action. I loved how the camera almost became a part of the fight as the hand thrusting the blade or the parrying staff. The way the music strongly drove the movements with sound effects emphasized and spoken language dimmed; it created the sense of an internal, personal experience of each battle. Once more, almost breaking the fourth wall in how much the audience should feel as though they are becoming a part of the fight itself. 

Actual moves and choreography were also excellent with some nods to the techniques seen in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ and _House of Flying Daggers._ Except, they were often utilized in a much more down-to-earth, practical manner, much like the acting itself. What I mean to say is that despite the fantastical nature of a handful of the techniques which supplemented the more traditional fight styles, the moves themselves seemed so much more effective than the flashy tone they tend to take on in films past. On the other hand, the film as a whole takes itself a bit less seriously than the aforementioned titles, occasionally taking a comedic tone in the "mental grin" manner as opposed to a "laugh out loud" sort of bufoonery more typical of the genre.

And so, overall and in spite of its minor imperfections, I obviously fell a little in love with the film. It reminded me of why I hold much of modern Korean cinema so dear, and instantly filled my Netflix queue with past favorites and hopefully new loves.


----------



## The Anomaly (Mar 9, 2009)

Watchmen 7.5/10.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 9, 2009)

Madea goes to jail    4.5/10

The prostitute-turning-her-life-around thing is really getting old.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2009)

Watchmen 8/10. It was okay as a movie, but was shit compared to the book.


----------



## Mar Azul (Mar 9, 2009)

Pineapple Express-8/10
Random, but I liked it. James Franco was great.


----------



## Clue (Mar 9, 2009)

Blood and Chocolate - 5/10. 

Stupid, but Hugh Dancy is super hot .


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 9, 2009)

Friday the 13th - 6/10

way too many sex scenes, not enough plot


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> Friday the 13th - 6/10
> 
> way too many sex scenes, not enough plot



Haven't you considered that the sex scenes ARE the plot?

Rukia........*loads gun* for the sake of humanity, you need to die before you give a positive review to another shit movie again.

Rocknrolla: C+

Some great one-liners, but damn this plot was confusing and convoluted. Guy Ritchie is one pretentious director......


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2009)

_Stephen King's It_: 6

It's been quite some time since I last sat down and watched this movie, and, unfortunately, it wasn't half as frightening as I found it during past viewings. Not necessarily because the horror-suspense scenes were all that terrible or because I'd seen it all before, but because I was too busy feeling wildly amused at the inconsistent quality in pretty much every single aspect of the miniseries/film. 

Acting ranges from great to terrible, sometimes in a single person's performance. Few are as fully invested in their roles as one would like for such a long show (with the notable exception of Tim Curry as "It"). And, the direction is ham-handed to the point where you can almost "hear" the director giving instructions to the child actors as to how to move next in a scene. Special effects might have been decent for the time, but the radioactive spider definitely doesn't get any better with age. 

However! The movie is entertaining, undeniably so. From lines like, "Kiss me, fatboy!" as John Ritter discovers to his horror that he wasn't making out with his lovely female co-star but Tim Curry to the occasional note of eeriness that was struck just right in It's earlier appearances, it's an amusing film. Just not a very good one, despite the fact that it was coming from quality source material.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot.

Sister Street Fighter: C

The book "It" is >>>>>the movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

King's novels always make shitty movies...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah, loved "The Shining", liked "Pet Cemetery" and "1408"................er, shit, I'm pretty lukewarm on the rest.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

1408 is all right.
The Shining is the only one I love.
I also liked Cujo.

Anyone see any really good movies and recommend them to me? I haven't seen anything that blows my mind from being ridiculously awesome lately.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

"Citizen Kane"? Or "Once Upon a time in America"? Or "Once Upon a time in the West"?

lol, I have plenty of horror ones you'd love!


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen - 9/10

It was an awesome movie the comic was so much better though


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen 4/10
Was not worth the three hours wasted on it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

I couldn't get into Citizen Kane.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

lol, watch the whole thing? To me, the best aspect in Citizen Kane is the final shot.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

lol, I couldn't, it was so boring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen 9/10 - I loved it, perfect adaptation of the GN.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Mar 10, 2009)

*The Haunting of Molly Hartley*- 2/5


----------



## Even (Mar 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> King's novels always make shitty movies...



The Green Mile is awesome 

Apocalypse Now Redux - 10/10

a classic, but a bit long though... People who think that TDK is long should watch this 

Bad Boys 2 - 9/10

awesome movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

Haven't seen Green Mile. 

Seen a little bit of it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

Douceur De Vivre said:


> *The Haunting of Molly Hartley*- 2/5



RUKIA! Er.....wait, sorry.


yeah, Green Mile was pretty good. Always forget about Kings non-horror stuff.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 10, 2009)

Even said:


> The Green Mile is awesome
> 
> Apocalypse Now Redux - 10/10
> 
> a classic, *but a bit long though*... People who think that TDK is long should watch this



That's because you're watching Redux, which is a big POS. Go watch the original cut.
*
Let the Right One In-B

The Prestige-B*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Audition: A-(maybe A)

Whoa, took two viewings(was pretty lukewarm on it the first time), but now I love it. Considering my last Takashi Miike viewings were "Sukiyaki Western Django"(was okay) and "Visitor Q", which is in my top 10 worst films of all time.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Isn't Audition that Japanese chick movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes......I mean, I'd think you'd get that considering the director is named "Takashi Miike" and I told you about Visitor Q...........oh yeah, the title "Sukiyaki Western Django" sounds Japanese.......lol.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, I thought you were just mentioning that the last two films that you saw sucked and that's why Audition was a breath of fresh air and had no relation to Miike. I need to read better.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> yeah, Green Mile was pretty good. Always forget about Kings non-horror stuff.



_Shawshank Redemption_ and _Stand By Me_ were also excellent, non-horror films adapted from King novels.  

But, generally speaking, I do have to agree that it's really hit or miss when it comes to his books being made into movies, with more misses than hits. Although, some of the most awful films borne of his writing can be hilarious in their cheesiness. Or, at least, I remember watching Little Leaguers being attacked by soda machines in the travesty that is _Maximum Overdrive_ and cracking a smile or two. 



MartialHorror said:


> Audition: A-(maybe A)
> 
> Whoa, took two viewings(was pretty lukewarm on it the first time), but now I love it.* Considering my last Takashi Miike viewings were "Sukiyaki Western Django"(was okay)* and "Visitor Q", which is in my top 10 worst films of all time.



I just watched that movie a few weeks ago. For me, it ended up being a rather spectacular disappointment. It had so much potential (i.e. gorgeous cinematography, costumes, etc.) and ended up ruining itself in how Miike forced his film style and his actors into the format of a Spaghetti Western rather than revamping those aspects in the same way that he altered the genre's superficial appearance to fit his sets. Still, I suppose, there were some pretty great scenes; but, that could be my affection for Miike's gift in creating vivid, emotional breakdowns/epiphanies/outbursts talking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

lol, I enjoyed it, but yeah, it was disapointing. It felt like it was trying too hard to be something more along the lines of Tarantino than Miikes usual stuff.

Still, I like most of his films. Only one's I'd rate negatively are "Visitor Q" and "Bodyguard Kiba 2".


----------



## On and On (Mar 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I enjoyed it, but yeah, it was disapointing. It felt like it was trying too hard to be something more along the lines of Tarantino than Miikes usual stuff.
> 
> Still, I like most of his films. Only one's I'd rate negatively are "Visitor Q" and "Bodyguard Kiba 2".



Have you seen Gozu?

'Tis good. Perhaps my favorite by him (except Q, which is just a completely ridiculous movie)


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2009)

Sabrina 7.5/10

The idea of Audrey Hepburn playing a woman who isn't wanted is LOL-able. Anyways, the concept of the movie was pretty cool. I totally knew who she was gonna end up with. It wasn't great, but certainly not bad. Bogart did a decent job as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I've seen Gozu. I liked it for all of it's craziness.

Makes me wonder if Miike is Japans David Lynch.


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Haven't seen Green Mile.
> 
> Seen a little bit of it though.



It is one of my favorite films. 




Departures (Okuribito) - 9/10

It was intensely moving.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Audition: A-(maybe A)
> 
> Whoa, took two viewings(was pretty lukewarm on it the first time), but now I love it. Considering my last Takashi Miike viewings were "Sukiyaki Western Django"(was okay) and "Visitor Q", which is in my top 10 worst films of all time.



*Spoiler*: _IMDB Trivia_ 



The dog bowl of vomit fed to Asami's (Eihi Shiina) prisoner is in fact the actual vomit of actress Eihi. Takashi Miike claims that Eihi is a method actress and insisted on doing this.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

I stayed up all night watching movies, went to bed at 5:40 AM. Longest I've ever been up. :3

The Incredible Hulk 
8/10
There are some flaws, but its one of my favorite movies of 2008. 

The Dark Knight 
WTFITSHOULD'VEBEENNOMINATED/10
Seriously, rewatching this again after seeing Slumdog Millionare, this movie should have been at least nominated for best picture, its soundtrack should've been nominated and Nolan should've been nominated. How many men can make a campy superhero of the 60s so believeable? Amazing film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> *Spoiler*: _IMDB Trivia_
> 
> 
> 
> The dog bowl of vomit fed to Asami's (Eihi Shiina) prisoner is in fact the actual vomit of actress Eihi. Takashi Miike claims that Eihi is a method actress and insisted on doing this.



lol, ew.....

On the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it just me, or was I under the impression that most of the finale was a dream.


----------



## On and On (Mar 11, 2009)

How does this thread feel about Pulp Fiction? Slighty overrated or hella overrated?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Slightly overrated.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2009)

Overrated, generally.  I look at Tarantino like I do Andy Warhol: I _haet_ his work with a pretty deep passion, but I 'get it' and I understand why it's important.  I just don't like it, at all.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

I love Pulp Fiction. I'm a fan of Tarantino's work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

I love Pulp Fiction, but think some scenes kind of lag.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

I like Reservoir Dogs more.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 11, 2009)

Tamara 4/10

Crappy horror film about an ugly girl (which in reality is an extreme hottie in a bad dress) who is killed by accident and thanks to some black magic shit, which she liked and practiced, comes back to life to avenge her death as a super hot female. Bad acting although I admit is a pleasure to see the girl , stupid plot, stupid reactions. Your average crap with a pair of decent scenes. Being a B-movie makes me give a pair more points since most horror movies are actually worse than that with a way bigger budget.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Doesn't Tamara have a scene where she makes this dude cut off his eyes and such? I vaguely remember something like that.

(and she makes 2 rapists have sex with eachother).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 11, 2009)

yes to both


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, lame movie that just happened to have some fun ideas.

Otherwise, that plot has been done to death........


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2009)

Watchmen
8/10
better than I expected :/
i thought it was gonna suck hard


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like Reservoir Dogs more.



Same here. _Pulp Fiction_ is decent even if generally overrated, but I wasn't drawn into its storyline and characters to even half of the level that I was with _Reservoir Dogs_. In particular, I think that my reaction to the two films had a lot to do with how the violence was accomplished and why. _Reservoir Dog_'s scenes not only had characters who came off as more realistically sociopathic in manners of gratuitous and unfocused violence, but it also managed to make death meaningful in a film where it was relatively commonplace. In contrast, I don't think I ever really cared about the fate of the characters in _Pulp Fiction_ beyond mild curiosity, and any extreme acts lacked much worth beyond their shock value.  

Plus, I prefer the acting and soundtrack for _Reservoir Dogs_, as well. And, I think that it has better style; cool without coming off like it's trying to hard to manipulate the audience into thinking its cool like _Pulp Fiction_ did on many an occasion.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 11, 2009)

The Curious case of Benjamin Button: 7/10

It was a pretty good movie with likeable characters.  It didn't really bring anything new to the table though even though it had a interesting concept.

Equilibrium: 9/10

I think this might be the best action movie I've seen in my life.  I get soooo sick of looking at CGI all the time, this was a fresh breath.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream: 9/10

Memento: 9/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

Just watched Memento as well. 10/10

I'm such a Nolanwhore. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes you are.

The Dark Knight: A-(worked better on the big screen, imo).

Night of the Demons: C+


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

:ho

Some of Mulan 7.5/10
I like the movie. Not my favorite Disney though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting Casting News for the next Iron Man movie.

Robert Downey Jr
Don Cheadle
Mickey Rourke
Gwyneth Paltrow
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 12, 2009)

_The Women (2008)_: 3/10

Okay, despite the fact that Meg Ryan's face has gotten a bit stiff with plastic surgery/botox stunting her range of expression, she's never been in the same acting class as Norma Shearer. And, Eva Mendes is no Joan Crawford. Jada Pinkett-Smith's overly aggressive lesbian interjections would almost be laughable in their stereotyping, if they weren't yet another addition to the film's lackluster acting. And, the list continues on in how this remake's casting managed to fill its ranks with decent actresses who dulled in comparison to the early version. 

What was originally resonant and exciting in the 1939 original has been slaughtered by political correctness, cliched acting, plodding direction, technical inaccuracies and forced emotion. Nearly every end resolution and personal transformation felt a bit hard to swallow. Not to mention the fact that most scenes consistently gave off the air of an early take as opposed to a final cut. 



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Equilibrium: 9/10
> 
> I think this might be the best action movie I've seen in my life.  I get soooo sick of looking at CGI all the time, this was a fresh breath.



Gunkata<3


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, didn't Equilibrium have lots of CGI too? I remember being very mixed on it. It has some great moments, some bad moments.....very unoriginal and had some plot holes(Taye Diggs smiles too much for that world).

Still, I admired many things about it. Too bad the director lost credibility with "Ultraviolet".

Hmmmmm, tomorrow I shall see "Last House on the Left". Joy....


----------



## vervex (Mar 12, 2009)

I just came back from the theater where I saw Watchmen - it was awesome! 9/10 from me  I loved it!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2009)

Aw, yes.  Ultraviolet.  A movie that haunted me during my deployment to Qatar.  The USO had a very limited DVD collection.  Ultraviolet was on a few times a week.  It's a horrible movie.  I think the person that donated it to the USO probably hated the military.  They certainly weren't doing us any favors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, could've been worse, they could have donated "Oasis of the Zombies".


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Interesting Casting News for the next Iron Man movie.
> 
> Robert Downey Jr
> Don Cheadle
> ...



Can't wait. :ho


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2009)

World Trade Center - 9/10

Rogue Assassin - 6/10

the action is descent, and it's actually quite alright, but there are two major letdowns, at least for me.
1. The ending. Very anti climatic, and felt kinda taken out from thin air instead of a real plot twist. Didn't like how they executed it either.
2. The Japanese. I'm not talking people, I'm talking language. That was some of the worst Japanese I've ever heard. Their accents were horrible, and that led to the acting becoming bad too... I kinda get annoyed by the Japanese in Heroes not being perfect (you can hear that they're not natives), but this was easily 100x worse... 
well, I guess it's to be expected when Hollywood are making movies with people speaking other languages than English, but I still get annoyed by it


----------



## Mar Azul (Mar 13, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno:7/10

It wasn't that bad, but it seems like Seth Rogen does a movie every 3 months.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Interesting Casting News for the next Iron Man movie.
> 
> Robert Downey Jr
> Don Cheadle
> ...


You forgot motherfucking* Sam Rockwell.*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2009)

Chee...Nolan makes some good movies.  No doubt about it.

BUT HE IS A HORRIBLE CHOICE SET WISE.  HE LOOKS LIKE SUCH A DOUCHEBAG.  SERIOUSLY, THAT DUDE IS WEIRD LOOKING.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

*one of the few people that has fucked up tastes in men*

But okay, I'll change it. :3


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2009)

Last House on the Left Remake: C+

It should be noted I'm not a fan of the original...I might even prefer this one to that.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

2nd time watching Donnie Darko 9/10

I like it. :ho
Although I still haven't seen the beginning....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 14, 2009)

Blindness 6/10

Weird brazilian movie about an epidemy that turns all people blind except for one woman. The directing, from Fernando Meirelles (the guy of Cidade de Deus) is sometimes great (the depiction of the chaos in society) and sometimes awful (most of times when a completely white light brightens the screen). Appart from some nonsensical moments in the plot its still a powerfull story that makes you think about society, chaos and other stuff. Not for everyone but some people could give it a try.


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 14, 2009)

- 6/10

not really a horror movie, but definitely worth watching


----------



## Hope (Mar 14, 2009)

Marley & Me - 7/10

It made me cry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2009)

Righteous Kill: D+

Wasn't as fun in the 2nd viewing(I originally gave it a C).


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2009)

Bonnie and Clyde 7/10

Isn't there laws against shooting criminals on sight? You're supposed to arrest them....but anyways can't argue with history.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 14, 2009)

Hope said:


> It made me cry.



*Synechdoche, New York-A+*
This film, to put it simply, is life captured into a two hour runtime. It's difficult to explain it, but if you ever thought about that one lady who was behind you in line at the grocery store, that you may go you're entire life without even learning her name, and she the same to you...give this movie a try.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2009)

The Dark Knight (yes, I know...>_>...I only saw about half of it. Got the DVD this time) - 9.5/10

Raving fanboy or not, I found it amazingly awesome, if a little weak in some places.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 14, 2009)

_Barton Fink_: 9-9.5/10

Watching this movie was like slowly and comfortably eating a gigantic, delicious feast after having been starved for days and weeks on end. Magnificent acting, John Goodman gave possibly the best performance that I've seen from him and actually made me believe that his skills in _The Big Lebowski_ weren't just a fluke. John Turturro completely embodied every aspect of his character from the Jewish cultural background to his deep-seated feelings of loneliness and mental impotence which only worsen as he expresses those same ideas in his writing to his complete and utter breakdown. Backing the two men up were memorable and well-played supporting characters with even Steve Buscemi's two small appearances sticking out as amusing in multiple ways.

Complex themes and storytelling geared towards plumbing the depths of relatively simple, modernist ideals managed to make the film both engaging and unique whilst remaining resonant and occasionally even relatable. The wonderful symbolism in much of the set and camera choices set off the Coen ideas in a rather beautiful way. In particular, I was a huge fan of the "Hotel Earle as Hell" concept and the peeling of the wallpaper in relation to Barton's mental state. And, this skill in relation went even further in the lovely mood that borders on noiresque at times and runs through the entire film, as well as the amusing references to many, many other films/media in the events that occur/sets/etc.

All in all, it's definitely become one of my favorite (if not "the" favorite) out of the Coen Bros. films.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 14, 2009)

Watchmen - 3/4

Some problems, but still very emotionally affecting. And very funny too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in the West: A

Wow, it went from a B to an A in my opinion. Maybe even an A+


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 14, 2009)

The burning plain 7/10

Nice independent american film. Its the first film as director from Guillermo Arriaga, writer of Amores perros, 21 grams and Babel and its exactly like all those. Several stories that seems to be non relevant to each other slowly joins and conform a tremendous bigger one. Good acting and a better feeling while time passes. Definately worth.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2009)

Batman Begins 8/10

Oh come on! It was on AMC!


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 14, 2009)

Atonement - 8/10. 

Pretty good flick but not great as some critics made it out to be. Definitely one of those movies I'll only view once.


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes Man - 8/10

nice movie, gave me some good laughs  pretty good message too


----------



## Morphine (Mar 15, 2009)

If only I could remember... MM... Blade: Trinity. 11/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 15, 2009)

*Milk-B+*

A well done biopic, but like most biopics...you see one, you've seen them all.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 15, 2009)

Transformers- 6/10.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2009)

Witch Mountain trounced Watchmen this weekend.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2009)

Eeew, Witch Mountain. All the kiddies went to see that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2009)

Black Cat(Lucio Fulci version): C+

Considering I used to think of it as a D+........wow, 2 movies who I drastically changed opinions of in one week.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2009)

Shark Boy and Lava Girl: 10/10.  Perfect film, I have no suggestions about how it could have been improved.


----------



## Koi (Mar 15, 2009)

How about if Sharkboy had fursploded into a werewolf?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> How about if Sharkboy had fursploded into a werewolf?


Save some stuff for the sequel.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 15, 2009)

Gomorra 6/10

Interesting italian movie about modern life crime organization. You see in a documentary style how they reach a lot of places (drug dealing, residual waste and even high quality dresses that Hollywood stars wea in ceremonies). All that without a remorse to kill anyone. The italian Camorra has killed almost 4000 people in last 30 years. A person every three days averagely.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 15, 2009)

American Graffiti was pretty good. 8/10. A bit slow paced, but told a cool and believable story. Maybe its cause I can relate but I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Shark Boy and Lava Girl: 10/10.  Perfect film, I have no suggestions about how it could have been improved.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 15, 2009)

Quaretine 8/10

I have to say it was better then I though, not really scary, but more as in entertaining. Loved the 1st person view they put into it.


----------



## Even (Mar 16, 2009)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor - 7/10

Not as bad as people want it to be, and a lot of nice special effects. Some nice humor too (made me laugh quite a lot of times). Only major letdown was the lack of some real kung-fu... I mean, when you put Jet Li and Michelle Yeoh in the same movie, you would at least expect _some_ cool martial arts... I feel they should've dropped the emperors transformation mumbo jumbo and given him some nice martial arts scenes instead....


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 16, 2009)

iRobot (again)

7/10


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2009)

No reservations. 10/10
Loved the movie. pek


----------



## blue berry (Mar 16, 2009)

The Duchess - 8/10.


----------



## Even (Mar 16, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> iRobot (again)
> 
> 7/10



Haven't seen that one in aaages  I think it needs a rewatch 

The Day the Earth Stood Still - 7/10
again, not as bad as people make it to be, and some really nice special effects if you like those. Story was okay, and I didn't have any problems with the acting (Yes, Keanu Reeves is very emotionless, as always, but for some strange reason, that never bothered me...)
The kid was extremely annoying though, and the Secretary of Defense was a royal bitch (Why does the US military always have to fuck things up?). Also, not enough John Cleese 
All in all, an alright movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Mizuaki said:


> No reservations. 10/10
> Loved the movie. pek





Besides Aaron Sexhart, that movie was just another mediocre romance movie. I stopped watching it when they had that little montage where they were taking pictures in a photo booth. 



Even said:


> Haven't seen that one in aaages  I think it needs a rewatch
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still - 7/10
> again, not as bad as people make it to be, and some really nice special effects if you like those. Story was okay, and I didn't have any problems with the acting (Yes, Keanu Reeves is very emotionless, as always, but for some strange reason, that never bothered me...)
> ...



I stopped watching the movie about 7 minutes in because of the kid. Oh yea, sterotyped kid that plays games 24/7, plus his dialouge was stupid as shit. Really? "Stop being such a step-mom"? lol, wut?


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 16, 2009)

Even said:


> Haven't seen that one in aaages  I think it needs a rewatch
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still - 7/10
> again, not as bad as people make it to be, and some really nice special effects if you like those. Story was okay, and I didn't have any problems with the acting (Yes, Keanu Reeves is very emotionless, as always, but for some strange reason, that never bothered me...)
> ...



7/10 agreed , but Keanu's acting was aggravating to say the least, he was out-shined by Jaden Smith.....


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 16, 2009)

*once - 10/10*
my all-time favorite movie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to buy Twilight on DVD when it comes out this weekend.  Not because I like the movie...the movie was awful.  But I want to do my part to support Kristen Stewart.  She was beautiful in that movie, and I am always on the look out for new talent.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> She was beautiful in that movie, and I am always on the look out for new talent.


Even with her perma-stone eyes?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2009)

lol, being the movie was a financial success........I dont see the point of "supporting" it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea, don't waste your money Rukia.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 16, 2009)

Der Baader Meinhof komplex 7/10

German movie that got nominated this year to foreign film award in the Oscars. Its about the RAF terrorist actions in the 60's and 70's. Very entertaining and informative, with a fast pace, its a movie which can be really enjoyed but as a lot of films in modern days about these type of themes theres a very subtle feeling of kindness towards the terrorist. Im sure this movie wont be very liked by a huge percentage of german population due to this. Its not something clearly resalted but you can feel that kind of empathy.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2009)

*Euro Trip* 5/10

It was funny but nothing special. _Scotty Doesn't Know_ is a catchy song and it was refreshing to see an accurate stereotype of England for once. I'm suprised more American films don't joke about how obsessed with football most of the UK is.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, don't waste your money Rukia.


Money doesn't mean that much to me.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2009)

*sniff* Give me some then?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution 6.5/10 

Way too rushed. Had some good action in it. Nice special effects. Disappointing end fight. Cheesy lines. Mediocre/bad acting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *Euro Trip* 5/10
> 
> It was funny but nothing special. _Scotty Doesn't Know_ is a catchy song and it was refreshing to see an accurate stereotype of England for once. I'm suprised more American films don't joke about how obsessed with football most of the UK is.




lol, isn't that the movie where this guy keeps molesting them on a train? I saw the trailer for it, but never the movie itself.

When I saw "Hostel", I was reminded of that movie. (In Hostel, a guy molests someone on a train as well)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2009)

Eurotrip was a bad movie.  But it has great cameos from Kristen Kreuk and Matt Damon.  (And Xena AKA Lucy Lawless makes a cameo too, but she didn't do anything for me.)

Also a cool robot dancing battle.


----------



## Even (Mar 16, 2009)

Eurotrip was awesome


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 17, 2009)

rukia, i can't _believe_ you!
i mean, i'd understand if she played alice or a semi-developed character,
but bella.
do not buy 

it's bad enough that i'm an anti and my mother wants me to go to the fucking wal-mart party because EDWARD'S SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Eurotrip was a bad movie.  But it has great cameos from Kristen Kreuk and Matt Damon.  (And Xena AKA Lucy Lawless makes a cameo too, but she didn't do anything for me.)
> 
> Also a cool robot dancing battle.


Yeah some of it was bad but I can't deny the fact that I did laugh a few times. As I already mentioned the scenes in England were hillarious because there really are football fans like that.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 17, 2009)

Pokemon the Movie (I was bored, my sis was watching it)

3/10


----------



## ez (Mar 17, 2009)

righteous kill 

6/10 

another subpar cop movie even a superstar duo couldn't salvage. predictable from the get-go in one too many ways.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 17, 2009)

Lance Vance said:
			
		

> Pokemon the Movie (I was bored, my sis was watching it)
> 
> 3/10


You're on an anime fan board. there's no need to hide your love for Pokemon 

*I NEED SOMEONE TO TELL ME MARLEY & ME IS A GREAT FILM PLEASE NOW THANKS.*


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> *I NEED SOMEONE TO TELL ME MARLEY & ME IS A GREAT FILM PLEASE NOW THANKS.*


Can't do that. I think I'm going to side with Mark Kermode when it comes to this film.


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

The Matrix - 9.5/10

awesome movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2009)

ezxx said:


> righteous kill
> 
> 6/10
> 
> another subpar cop movie even a superstar duo couldn't salvage. predictable from the get-go in one too many ways.



lol, yeah, I dont think I've ever seen a movie that was so obvious about its revelation.

Only reason to watch it is to see Deniro and Pacino together.


----------



## Kamden (Mar 17, 2009)

Watchmen- 9/10

Although there were things about the movie that I didn't like, Rorschach more than made up for those setbacks.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 17, 2009)

I just finished watching this Korean movie called "I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK"


8/10


Pretty good, but very bizarre.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

Milk 
9/10

There are some flaws, Dan White should've had his troubles focused on a little bit more, but its a very good movie.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution: 3/5
No Vegeta, though the acting was good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> Milk
> 9/10
> *
> I got to see some partial nudity with Sean Penn and Diego Luna, hawt!*


*FIX'D.*
**


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2009)

DIEGO LUNA.

I recently watched that Will Ferrell Bush standup comedy thing so I lol'd when I saw him.


----------



## Even (Mar 18, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded - 8/10

To be concluded


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Dragonball Evolution: 3/5
> No Vegeta, though the acting was good.



Ahahahahahah.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 18, 2009)

Spiderman 3

7/10

Raised my rating of Watchmen, made me see the realism/shift from generic hero storyline and, best of all, the  of The Comedian


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 18, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 10+/10

awesome..


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 18, 2009)

Anastasia - 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

Hanzo The Razor: The Snare

8/10

This movie was awesome. Zatoichi with a 2 foot, 5lb dick torture-fucking Japanese monks, slicing up ronin, telling high-up officials to fuck themselves, and torturing his own massive manhood into submission by beating it with a stick and having sex with a bag of rice? How can you lose?

The answer is, you can't!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2009)

Los abrazos rotos 6'5/10

Last Almodóvar film. Its not by any means a bad film but its far from his latest, and greatest, ones. the acting is just average and the plot is not appealing all the times, specially at the very beggining. It has some very good parts but theres also irregular ones.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Dare Devil 3/10

Just another bland superhero movie with bad action (and action, seriously, it looked like punch by the numbers), bad romance and bad characters. Bad acting, bad soundtrack, and what the hell is with the voice over? Ah man...and the little aireal shots of the city was just overdone to hell. Every 5 seconds we FLLLLLY over the city.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Dragonball Evolution: 3/5
> No Vegeta, though the acting was good.


Terminator: Salvation - 4/5.

No Arnold, the special effects were good though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Terminator: Salvation - 4/5.
> 
> No Arnold, the special effects were good though.



Terminator: Salvation was released in Hong Kong and bootlegged already?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2009)

You never know if Rukia is lying or not.

Friday the 13th part 2: C-


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 18, 2009)

Watchmen

8/10

Pretty Awesome because of Rorshcach (did I spell that right)
and Dr. Manhattan's super powers

The message was recieved
and  

- 2 because of Dr. Manhattan's crotch hanging down and the amount of sex scenes
yeah I understand them but still why couldnt it just be a kiss and couldnt Dr.M put on some pants srsly does he hate pants or something


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Dr. M doesn't see the use for pants. He is "out of touch" with the world and has no use of using them.

I guess in my mom's terms: He's a nudist.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been home on my ass for like four days and I haven't watched any movies through.  I should get on that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

*The Savages-B*

If they were to make a cd of Phillip Seymour Hoffman yelling, I would buy it.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

*How to lose a guy in 10 days*- 9/10

I thought I was going to hate this movie, but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 19, 2009)

_Moonstruck_: 7.5/10

This movie was pretty substantial for a romantic comedy, in spite of its rather simplistic plot. The characters, the sets, the food: everything had a weight to it, a real tangibility that you don't often find in this particular genre. Connected to that trait, I found it refreshing to see the love and pain felt by the characters being shown in a light that wasn't ironic, cynical or melodramatic in tone: some of the most common ways its portrayed in such films nowadays. 

Furthermore, Cher was surprisingly wonderful. She's always been a pretty good actress to my mind, but the way she embodied Loretta never felt like acting, more like a real person living their life. And, Nicholas Cage's naivete along with his difficultly mastering his own passions made for a great counterpoint to Loretta's more mature viewpoint. All in all, they were a fine duo, both in comedy and romance (excluding one or two moments of awkwardness where something about the scene which I can't quite put my finger on just didn't work).


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> - 2 because of Dr. Manhattan's crotch hanging down and the amount of sex scenes
> yeah I understand them but still why couldnt it just be a kiss and couldnt Dr.M put on some pants srsly does he hate pants or something


Well I'm currently reading the comic and the reason hes naked in the film is because hes naked in the comic. And the reason he is naked in the comic is because he doesn't need to wear clothes.


----------



## Hope (Mar 19, 2009)

Slumdogg Millionaire.

8/10.

I loved it, just dragged on for a bit though.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2009)

Confessions of a shopaholic

8/10

Movie was really funny... and cute guy


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

Slumdog was predictable as hell. 

Anyways: Raging Bull 10/10
Slow at some parts and I probably wouldn't watch it again, but it was very good.

Did anyone else think they over did the blood splatters during one of the fights?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dead Leaves* 10/10

I have no idea what I just watched but it was freaking hillarious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Slumdog was predictable as hell.
> 
> Anyways: Raging Bull 8.5/10
> Slow at some parts and I probably wouldn't watch it again, but it was very good.
> ...



STFU Chee, best sports movie ever.



			
				halfhearted said:
			
		

> Moonstruck: 7.5/10


_"I lost my hand!"_


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna change it back to 9/10. 

Better than Rocky.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 19, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> Watchmen
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...




If he wore pants, be wouldn't be Dr. Manhatten. 

Seriously, it's canon in the graphic novel.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2009)

Light Artist said:


> If he wore pants, be wouldn't be Dr. Manhatten.


He wore trousers a few times when he needed to. The only time I remember seeing him with a shirt however is when he's in a suit. However I've only read about four chapters so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2009)

Dario Argento's Pelts: C-

Apocalypse Now: A

Avoided the redux version since I think Vono said it sucked. Personally, the pacing got choppy near the end so I'm glad it wasn't longer. Anyway, it was the Vietnam war on acid.....I loved how it started off as cool, but then became dark......almost a horror movie near the end. 

In Bruges: B+

I didn't care for the ending, but it was still pretty good. Collin Ferrel has redeemed himself.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Mar 19, 2009)

The Watchmen. 8.5/10. Great soundtrack, great underlying themes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2009)

great soundtrack? Roflcopter.......I hated the music, except some of the classical stuff and that Simon Garfunkle song......


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

The Prestige 9/10

Better on the second viewing since I originally rated it 7/10 I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 20, 2009)

_Knowing_, the new *Nicolas Cage* movie got a four star rating from . 


> "Knowing" is among the best science-fiction films I've seen -- frightening, suspenseful, intelligent and, when it needs to be, rather awesome. In its very different way, it is comparable to the great "Dark City," by the same director, Alex Proyas.


hohohohoho

21% rating on Rotten Tomatoes though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2009)

Ebert has gone kookoo lately.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not that I regularly read his reviews but I match his opinions probably at least half the time. I'm definitely checking that film out now though. 

Once Upon a Time in America - 5/5. So underrated, it's not even funny. 

Dog Day Afternoon - 5/5. 70's Pacino, nuff said. 

Chungking Express - artsy stuff can be good sometimes. Somewhere between a 4 and a 5. 

Big Lebowski - probably the same. Although I think I watched this one having been majorly vexed prior to, so I'd have probably enjoyed it more on another day.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> great soundtrack? Roflcopter.......I hated the music, except some of the classical stuff and that Simon Garfunkle song......



Really?  I liked the music.  They played All along the watch tower, the times they are a changin, 99 luft balloons.  Too bad they didn't use Smashing pumpkins or muse like they did for the trailer, it suited the movie very well.

One of my favorite parts of Watchmen was the montage with Dylan's the times they are a changin.


----------



## 木ノ葉の黄色い閃光 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Last movie I saw was Final Fantasy VII Advent Children . Rating = 10/10 .


----------



## Even (Mar 20, 2009)

Afro Samurai: Resurrection - 5/10

I have no previous knowledge of the series, so I guess that may have influenced my score. Anyways, I felt the movie was kinda dragging, and that the story to be kinda pointless, to be honest... Samuel L. Jackson was awesome though, and the animation quality and the fighting scenes were pretty cool.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 20, 2009)

007 - Qauntum of solace = 6/10

wasnt as good as casino royale


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 20, 2009)

Detroit Metal City

7/10

It was funny, but the whole idea of explicit swearing on stage just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Mar 20, 2009)

*Role Models?! 7.5/10*
Meh. How come movies get more and more stupid every year? I felt like Puberty shit all over this thing o.o How often did they mention the word 'boobs'? 5,6 times?
But hey, it _was_ funny. Sometimes. I kinda enjoyed it, my friend was bored out of her skull. What to do, what to do...I guess we'll rewatch Wall*E next time instead.

*Les Enfants de Monsieur Mathieu 10/10*
Pretty! *o*
I love the french songs, the feel...Everything 
WATCH IT if you haven't yet. It's...quite relaxing


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2009)

Black Snake Moan...like my 5th time watching it or sumfin'. 9/10

Love this movie. But it has minor flaws so I can't really give it a perfect score.


----------



## SP (Mar 20, 2009)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> *Les Enfants de Monsieur Mathieu 10/10*
> Pretty! *o*
> I love the french songs, the feel...Everything
> WATCH IT if you haven't yet. It's...quite relaxing



Such a sweet film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw, come on. Ebert gave Watchmen a 4/4 and TDK a 4/4.....He's just as normal as always. He just doesnt always go with the trend.

Either way,

Knowing: B(maybe B+).

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## 木ノ葉の黄色い閃光 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bleach Movie 2 . 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 20, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Dog Day Afternoon - 5/5. *Sidney Lumet*, nuff said.



*FIX'D* it for ya.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2009)

High Risk(Meltdown): D+

Would be a C-, but the DVD transfer sucked(This is a Jet Li movie).


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

Step Brothers - 6.5/10

Funny at moments, but just another predictable comedy movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 21, 2009)

Hunchback of Notre Dame: 10/10 my favorite Disney film, its dark and amazing


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 21, 2009)

Deathnote : the last name 8/10


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda and Monsters, Inc. at work today.  Both 10/10 movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2009)

Urban Justice: F

*sigh* what else do you expect from Steven Seagal. He hasn't made a good movie since................."Under Siege", which was like his only good movie. Although he's done other movies that come close(usually in the 2.5/4 range)......

In the past 5 years, he's only made 1 movie I'd rate a D(Pistol Whipped). I remember kind of liking another, but cant remember which.


----------



## sworder (Mar 22, 2009)

what happens in Vegas

10/10


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2009)

Men in Black - 9/10

Awesome movie


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 22, 2009)

Hancock (on demand )

Beginning 10/10 funny, great effects.

Ending 4/10 story got cheesy. Very cheesy.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 22, 2009)

Oldboy

9/10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 22, 2009)

Tropa de elite 8.8/10 

Changeling 8.5/10


----------



## Denji (Mar 22, 2009)

Watchmen - 3/5

In short, some things worked for me and some things didn't. I'm not familiar with the source material, but I doubt that makes a real difference in how I viewed the film.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 22, 2009)

*The Wrestler*

*10/10*

Its about time a movie came out that has a plot, a point, good acting and a main character I actually began to care for. Props to Micky Rourke. He actually managed to act a character I genuinely give a shit for. I havent felt like that about a fictional character in a Very long time. This movie better win some Academys or Im gonna be pissed.

Guess Im gonna have to see MILK.... see if Sean Penn's shit was all that.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

Sean Penn wasn't that amazing, frankly, I wish that Mickey Rourke would've won.

I guess kissing another dude gets you the award.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 22, 2009)

Watchmen- 7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2009)

rofl, just looked at my "Haunting of Molly Hartley" review......it has 451 hits. The Dark Knight only has 121.....


Still. Baffles. me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Sean Penn wasn't that amazing, frankly, I wish that Mickey Rourke would've won.
> 
> I guess kissing another dude gets you the award.


While I think Rourke should've got the award, don't be dissing Penn's Milk.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 22, 2009)

Duplicity 7/10

Movie made to just entertain and it actually works. Its not the shit but you cant blink till the film is finished and you realise all the lies and stuff. Clive Owen and Julia roberts are good by separate but i dont feel their relationship is all that believable. Supporting cast is great. worth to spend a pair of hours in a fun way.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Watchmen - 3/5

Well it was ok I guess.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 23, 2009)

*Stroke of Genius* ~ _7/10_

Opening night, we were the only people in the whole cinema 

Also: please will someone let me know if there is anything 'good' out at the moment... at the cinema, I mean? < _<


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2009)

watchmen 7/10

could have been better but not that bad really


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 23, 2009)

Naruto

10/10


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 23, 2009)

*Never Been Kissed* 5/10

It was ok. It felt incomplete especially at the end. This came with two other movies so I'll probably review one of them next.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 23, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire-A*

Besides one of the characters getting a rather lame send off...and, well a underwhelming ending really, and the whole framing device feeling a bit contrived at times, it was a great movie.


----------



## Even (Mar 24, 2009)

Men in Black II - 9/10

awesome sequel to an awesome movie


----------



## Gain (Mar 24, 2009)

Roughin' It - 7/10

Best movie on Hallmark E*VER*


----------



## ez (Mar 24, 2009)

two lovers - 7.5/10 

interesting to see phoenix's character lie his way into relationships successfully. despite being a romantic flick, it wasn't all that cliche.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 24, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall- 8/10 a really funny movie, still isn't up to par with Pineapple Express but it was still funny.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 24, 2009)

*This is England* 7/10

Gritty, yet surprisingly interesting.


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution

2/10

I was literally dragged into the theatre  by my classmates 

My verdict?

Fox and James Wong screwed the dragonball franchise. 

Period.

1 pt for the music score.
1 pt for James Marsters <3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 24, 2009)

The Wave 9/10

Very good German film, a plot is simple yet deep-thinking film. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2009)

*Elegy* - 7.0/10


Chee said:


> Sean Penn wasn't that amazing, frankly, I wish that Mickey Rourke would've won.
> 
> I guess kissing another dude gets you the award.



Um, not true. It certainly didn't land Heath Ledger an Oscar when he was kissing a dude in Brokeback Mountain, and his kissing scene was far more intense than Penn's.


----------



## Sima (Mar 24, 2009)

Last Movie in theaters?

Twilight

8/10


----------



## Denji (Mar 24, 2009)

Gran Torino - 4/5

Despite a few flaws, I think both Eastwood's acting and directing shine through and carry this film very well.


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Elegy* - 7.0/10
> 
> 
> Um, not true. It certainly didn't land Heath Ledger an Oscar when he was kissing a dude in Brokeback Mountain, and his kissing scene was far more intense than Penn's.



I was joking.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ghostbusters* 10/10

This film is epic. The only other thing I need to say about this film is, of course, Who you gonna call?


----------



## Sine (Mar 24, 2009)

Watchmen :slowpoke

8/10 . I wasn't disappointed with it at all nor was i expecting to like it in the first place.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Still Waiting... - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_Not as good as the first one but it was still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno 7/10

It wasn't that good. i didn't find anything funny. It was OK for what its worth.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2009)

The contract - 3/10.

John Cusack really does suck hardcore.  Movie was incredibly awful with cookie cutter "unlikely hero" story.  Lame.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes Man - 8/10

Yes, man. Zooey Deschanel - .


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> The contract - 3/10.
> 
> John Cusack really does suck hardcore.  Movie was incredibly awful with cookie cutter "unlikely hero" story.  Lame.



lol, that movie's low budget was funny as hell.

I did like the helicopter crash scene though........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

Denji said:


> Gran Torino - 4/5
> 
> Despite a few flaws, I think both Eastwood's acting and directing shine through and carry this film very well.


 This is actually the last one I saw as well. I'd give it a 3/5. 

It was kind of slow and boring; I counted it as a black comedy, and a pretty funny one at that.

If you prefer, a 7/10.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 25, 2009)

*The Fantastic 4: *I saw this movie when it came out and saw it again last weekend. It's good and funny, but not the best. Jessica Alba's performance wasn't that impressive though. I give 7/10.


----------



## Tyger (Mar 25, 2009)

Poseidon 6/10

Everything was just too predictable....I knew who would die and who wouldnt before the wave even hit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2009)

Hanzo the Razor: Sword of Justice: B

By "sword" of justice, it means his penis. Just when I thought I'd seen it all......


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hanzo the Razor: Sword of Justice: B
> 
> By "sword" of justice, it means his penis. Just when I thought I'd seen it all......



A porno               ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2009)

Not really........it's a samurai flick with softcore porno elements(there is actually very little nudity, it mainly leaves to the imagination).


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2009)

Ghost 8/10

Good story. Nice effects. The two leads match well. Whoopi was funny. I just can't understand how a guy who pretty much causes two death goes to heaven...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

Bangkok Dangerous: B+

How is it no one else likes this movie?


----------



## Heran (Mar 26, 2009)

Monster 7.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2009)

I love you, Man

9/10

Honestly surprised by how well made this movie was, but dammit it was great.  The characters and their interaction is the real winner of the film.  Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 26, 2009)

knowing 6/10

ok. this is why i gave it this the first half of the movie was really awesome but then it got dumb me and my dad were laughing in the theaters i don't want to ruin it if you want to see it but I recommended that you don't


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

kohanauzumaki12 said:


> knowing 6/10
> 
> ok. this is why i gave it this the first half of the movie was really awesome but then it got dumb me and my dad were laughing in the theaters i don't want to ruin it if you want to see it but I recommended that you don't



Ironically, I was the complete opposite. I thought it got better as time went on.

I hate, I repeat, HATE, any scene in a movie that takes place in a classroom that happens to have the teacher giving a lecture that has to do with the plot. Lazy, exposition, must, DIE!

Blood Feast: D-

It really deserves an F-(yes, I know there usually aren't F- ratings, but its THAT BAD), but the badness makes it fun to watch.

(Oh, btw, this is H.G Lewis's most popular movie.........Oh shit)


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 26, 2009)

*Quantum of Solace-B-*

I liked it, though the pacing near the beginning was a bit tiring and the villain was underused.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

North By Northwest - Unfair 8/10

Now, I'm going to re-rent this movie so I can watch it quietly in my own home, we watched it in cinema class so everyone was loud and I could barely see the screen. From what I've seen and heard, I'll give it an unfair 8/10. I'm sure it will be higher on my second viewing since I'm a little confused on what's going on.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2009)

I never saw the 2nd or the 3rd Fast and the Furious movies.  But I have to admit that I am really buying into the trailer for this one.  I get excited every time I see it.  Have I sold out?  Or does this actually have a chance of being an entertaining movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

I've enjoyed all 3 Fast and Furious movies to various lvls(the third was the weakest, the 2nd was the most entertainment and the 1st was probably the best). So I'm sure Ill go see the new one and enjoy it too.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2009)

American Gangster 9.5/10
Thats an extremely high score. Unrated extended edition btw. I haven't seen many gangster movies, but this one was fantastic. I enjoyed almost every minute. Russell and Denzel played their parts perfectly.


----------



## Munken (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Man 8.5/10

I had low expectations for this one but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2009)

Race to Witch Mountain 3/5

Alot better than I thought it was going to be actually.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2009)

Duplicity *7.5/10*

Aside from the inside jokes that I had it was pretty good. At first I thought it was gonna suck ass but it got really good toward the end.


----------



## olaf (Mar 27, 2009)

*City of Ember* 7/10

this movie was way more enjoyable than I expected. I really liked the design of the undergound city and the cast was pretty good and even though there were som plotholes I couldn't care less about them.

Enjoyable as it was the ending was really lackluster. It's good adventure/scifi flick but without any rewatch value


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 27, 2009)

_Ben-Hur_: 7.5

While I enjoy lengthy epics a great deal, I've rarely seen a film that spends so much time on so little as this one. I understand the appeal that its scope takes on to be sure, but neither that nor its age really excuses what was essentially poor pacing and poor storytelling. Acting was decent, if one could ignore the homosexual undertones lacing 90% of the scenes (undertones that would've been appreciated if it had been made clear whether they had been placed there purposefully as opposed to incidentally). Action scenes were good for the time, but the only really engaging moment was probably during the horse race. 

That being said, much admiration from me in how it established a lot of story ideas which were later used in better historical action films.



Madonna said:


> *City of Ember* 7/10
> 
> this movie was way more enjoyable than I expected. *I really liked the design of the undergound city *and the cast was pretty good and even though there were som plotholes I couldn't care less about them.



That was probably my favorite part of the film, along with the clothing and machinery designs which tied into it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2009)

Haunting in Connecticut: C

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

JCVD - 8/10

Jean-Claude Van Damme at his best, really, outside of a martial arts film. It's a serious-esque film (it is billed as a comedy but it wasn't *that* funny, nor do I think it intended to be). Hopefully he'll make a comeback.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2009)

Why hasnt netflix gotten that yet.........

Never Back Down: It's a typical "inspirational sports movie" with fighting......C I guess. Dont think Ill review it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 27, 2009)

Traitor 5'5/10

Midly interesting thriller about islamic terrorism and FBI agents. While you are interested most of the time to the story you cant but get a bit annoyed at some storytelling which is frankly poor and unbelievable. Movies like Body of lies or Syriana are vastly superior. Don Cheadle is a remarkable actor.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2009)

Hurm, my dad kicked me off from watching M just so he can watch O'Reilly. And I was only 30 minutes in.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2009)

Lawl, O'Reilly. Not even my very conservative mom takes what he says seriously.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

My dad has a republican boner for him or something. 

Anyways:
M 10/10

This movie seems to be very ahead of its time, since I see a lot of it in today's works like Death Note and Zodiac.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 28, 2009)

POTC III: at world's end

Pretty damn good, some clich?s and the fights tend to get old a bit though... Ending was excellent. 9/10


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 28, 2009)

Watchmen ; 8.5/10

Too much unnecessary sexual content IMO


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 28, 2009)

Men In Black II

4/10

Not as great or as funny as the first.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 28, 2009)

Aladdin: 8.5/10 Another great Disney movie but too many puns D:


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 28, 2009)

*Looney Tunes: Back In Action* 10/10

The Looney Tunes doing what they do best.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Spirit*: 9.5/10.

I'm at a hotel in Indianapolis.  I paid $13.99 to watch this move and I would have paid twice as much.  Tremendous.  Spectacular.  It changed my life.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *The Spirit*: 9.5/10.
> 
> I'm at a hotel in Indianapolis.  I paid $13.99 to watch this move and I would have paid twice as much.  Tremendous.  Spectacular.  It changed my life.



:?! My god, I can't believe you actually liked it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a feeling that you're actually pissed you wasted $14.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude, Rukia either has the worst tastes ever or he/she's lying. 

Rukia, watch a Uwe Boll movie. Then I DARE you to rate it positively.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2009)

House of the Dead - 10/10.  

Okay, fine.  The Spirit deserves a 3/10.  Are you haters happy now?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> House of the Dead - 10/10.
> 
> Okay, fine.  The Spirit deserves a 3/10.  Are you haters happy now?



lol..did you really watch House of the Dead? I JUST DONT KNOW WITH YOU ANYMORE!


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 28, 2009)

aliens 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually have seen House of the Dead before.  If you were to search through my posts within this section...you would see that I have named it one of the 10 worst films of all time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 28, 2009)

Rukia, you're breaking character!


----------



## Mαri (Mar 28, 2009)

Twilight 4/10.

4 for not making me fall asleep..


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 28, 2009)

Made of Honor-8/10. 

It had a few funny moments that made me enjoy it.


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Dude, Rukia either has the worst tastes ever or he/she's lying.
> 
> Rukia, watch a Uwe Boll movie. Then I DARE you to rate it positively.



A friend of mine said that he thought "In the Name of the King: A Dungeon Siege Tale" was a good movie 

A Clockwork Orange - 10/10
Very disturbing movie, actually... Malcolm McDowell really does a great job.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 29, 2009)

Highlander 10th time I've seen it 

still 10/10

THERE CAN BE ONLY 1


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2009)

A History of Violence - 9/10

Very good movie.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 29, 2009)

The day the earth stood still- 6/10

Nice enough but no great at all.


----------



## ez (Mar 29, 2009)

the reader 

6.5/10 

really boring for the most part, especially the second part. plus some of the things were just a bit incomprehensible to me, such as michael not standing up for the woman he loves. pretty good acting over all, and kate winslet's hot so i think that's probably why i liked the first half. i think. anyway, i don't get the oscar hype.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2009)

*Quantum of Solace-B-*

Eh, didn't feel different about it the second time through.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

hell boy2 golden army 7/10


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 29, 2009)

Last King Of Scotland 9/10

Great movie, amazing performance by Forest Whitaker


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 29, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic

7.5/10

Isla Fisher was awesome in her role, but the plot wasn't exceptional =/


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellboy

 6/10


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 29, 2009)

I watched Shawshank Redemption for the first time.

9/10, that is one long movie but really great!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2009)

Even said:


> A friend of mine said that he thought "In the Name of the King: A Dungeon Siege Tale" was a good movie
> 
> A Clockwork Orange - 10/10
> Very disturbing movie, actually... Malcolm McDowell really does a great job.



I actually liked it as a guilty pleasure. Even though Uwe Boll is todays Ed Wood, I always tend to enjoy his movies on a "so bad" scale. The only ones I flat out hate are "House of the Dead" and "BloodRayne".

With that said, I actually thought "Seed" was a surprisingly scary movie, mixed in with a terrible script.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2009)

Mentiras y gordas 0/10

Impressively awful spanish movie. The directors casted all the teen actors of some of the most shameful teen tv series nowadays and made a film about drugs and sex. Every scene of this movie is about those two things, separatedly or together. Acting is awful and sometimes the serious scenes are so ridiculous you want to laugh your ass off. One of the most pitiful spectacles Ive ever seen.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 29, 2009)

Took my kids to see monsters v Aliens  6.5/10 I actually enjoyed some parts of it. Dreamworks is still some way from Pixar's quality.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Mar 29, 2009)

pay it forward - 8/10

it was inspiring and sad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2009)

Slugs: The Movie: D-(maybe F; still not sure)


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 29, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast- 9.5/10 an extremely well done Disney movie


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 29, 2009)

watchmen 9/10

(yet to read the graphic novel)


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2009)

Die Hard - 10/10

yippie ka-yay, friend 

The Matrix Revolutions - 9/10

What can I say, I love the Matrix


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 30, 2009)

The golden compass- 6/10

Didn't like it, prefer the book


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2009)

Infernal Affairs

10/10

Great pacing and acting.  Honestly not a huge fan of chinese films, but this movie was terrific.  Much better than The Departed, which I still really enjoyed.


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

North by Northwest 8/10

Maybe I'm just biased because of today's suspense and thrillers...but the ending felt unfinished like Hitchcock didn't know what to do next. Very anti-climatic too, especially for a Hitchcock film when you expect it to be more fast paced during the action scenes.

I did enjoy it though, but not my favorite Hitchcock film.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 30, 2009)

Otto e Mezzo (8 1/2): 7/10

Possibly the most over-rated film of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> The golden compass- 6/10
> 
> Didn't like it, prefer the book



Hated the book. Was indifferent to the much safer, but flawed, movie.

On Infernal Affairs, I love that movie and think its vastly superior to The Departed. 

The Departed is a good movie, but I had difficulty feeling sympathy for any of the characters. Damon was an asshole, Dicaprio was always too angry and whiney, and the gal was cheating. the original somehow made all the cast sympathetic.

The sequels were good too, but I didn't like how the 3rd one ended. It was just too dark and depressing, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 whereas the original had the hope of redemption.


----------



## S (Mar 31, 2009)

Notorious B.I.G. 6/10 The movie wasn’t bad, not good ether.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

The Untouchables: A

Wow, I loved this movie. I love the fact that the movie glorifies the good guys for once. Seriously, watching the 4 leads walking to the post office while Morricone's brassy score plays in the background is awe inspiring in itself.

My only qualm was one of Morricone's tracks felt like it belonged in a generic action movie. I'm talking about the music that plays during the opening credits.


----------



## Narukka (Mar 31, 2009)

The Unborn  

7/10

Plot is fine but it's not that scary. Near the middle a lot of things are predictable.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

Die Hard 2 - 9/10

Almost as good as number 1, and an awesome movie  Yippie-ka-yay friend


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2009)

Lmao I watched Die Hard 2 last night too. xD  I'll give it an 8/10 though, as I was only half paying attention. :\  I'm gonna try and watch it again this weekend to get a better idea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

I think Die Hard 2 is the weakest of the DH movies.

I'd say

1>3>4>2.

Still a pretty decent action movie though.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Die Hard 2 is the weakest of the DH movies.
> 
> I'd say
> 
> ...



I would say 3>1>2/4. I'm not quite sure how I would rank 2 and 4. But IMO, 3 is the best action movie I have ever seen so far.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 6.5/10

Funny and very stylized. Nothing much else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I would say 3>1>2/4. I'm not quite sure how I would rank 2 and 4. But IMO, 3 is the best action movie I have ever seen so far.



lol, well, rating wise

Die Hard: 4/4
Die Hard 2: 3/4(maybe 2.5, but I think i'd inch it to 3)
Die Hard 3: 3.5/4(maybe 3, but once again, Ill inch higher)
Die Hard 4: 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button - 7.5/10

It has a nice couple love story attached--I'm a sucker for love stories.  Overall it was good, but I didn't find it *great* by any means.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 31, 2009)

Man On Fire

Pretty good, except I felt it was dragged out a bit too much. Also, the only time having upbeat music playing during a torture scene that has worked was in Reservoir Dogs. In this it just kind of killed the intensity.

7/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd say
> 
> 1>3>4>2.





King Lloyd said:


> I would say 3>1>2/4.



1>3>2>4

1 and 3 are way above 2 and 4. but 2 has more sentimental value to me so I rate it higher than 4. but in terms of movie quality i'd say they are about even.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 31, 2009)

*Marley & Me - *_2/5, I didn't like it.
_It brought back bad memories of my dog being put to sleep this past summer and I've had a bad day anyway so it's just all built up and I cried my eyes out at the end. Can't stand crying.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed that movie. It was pretty good, the story line and all. I kind of enjoyed the ending even though it was rather sad. It kept me thinking for a while. Good visualization.

7.5/10


----------



## Heran (Apr 1, 2009)

This Is Spinal Tap 9/10

"...talk about mudflaps, my girl's got em."


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 1, 2009)

The Matrix, 9/10

Seen countless of times already, but was on tv yesterday.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ever After* 7/10

This was an interesting take on a classic story. For some reason there were characters with very strong Cornish accents even though it was set in France.


----------



## kardez (Apr 1, 2009)

role models
9/10

Paul Rudd is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2009)

Marley & Me 5/5

A most excellent and heartwarming movie.


----------



## Heran (Apr 1, 2009)

Day Of The Dead : 9/10

Sometimes I say with complete uncertainty that it's my favorite of the dead trilogy. I can never come to a decision of which one I like best.


----------



## Even (Apr 1, 2009)

Speed - 9/10

Great movie  One of Keanu Reeves' best


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 1, 2009)

Marley & Me 8/10 

it had its funny times lol it even had my girlfriend crying at the end


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2009)

Heran said:


> Day Of The Dead : 9/10
> 
> Sometimes I say with complete uncertainty that it's my favorite of the dead trilogy. I can never come to a decision of which one I like best.



I think it's my least favorite. I got tired of all the yelling.

Although I might say "Diary" is also my least favorite.

I love the first two movies, and like "Land"......well, I like them all(I'd rate even the least of them a 3/4 stars).


----------



## Jimin (Apr 1, 2009)

Ben-Hur 8/10

pretty long, but I felt everything meshed well together for a pretty good movie. The leads played their roles well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2009)

Demons 2: B-

Am I the only one who prefers this to the original? For that matter, do any of you actually know the movie I'm talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

Adventureland or Fast and the Furious?  Which is the weekend preference?

As for me...I will probably go to whichever one happens to be the late show at the over 21 theater.  (I will definitely see both over the weekend though.  Kristen Stewart and fast cars = I'm sold.)


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't want to see either, honesly.  I don't like teen movies and the Twilight chick sucks at acting, and cars aren't my thing.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

Adventureland has a high rating on RT, but I didn't care for Superbad! so its not my kind of movie. And Fast and Furious looks dumb.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 1, 2009)

Adventureland.  Why?  Bill Haverchuck is in it. . . . well the guy who played him.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't like Superbad either, honestly.  Teen movies just don't do it for me.  The only aspect of Superbad that I liked was anything having to do with the cops.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2009)

Probably Fast and Furious

Grosford Park: D(I guess)

Well directed and acted, but it simply bored me. I felt that the lighting was trying too hard to be mysterious, when it should've been focused more on the actors(whom I often couldn't tell apart; USE CLOSE-UPS DAMN YOU!). Anyway, even though it claims to be a murder mystery, it's just about the boring relationships between like.....30 boring people.

I mean, the Battle Royale movie had more characters than that and they somehow managed to be more interesting. Anyway, it focuses alot on the relationships of the upper and lower classes, which is pretty interesting. But really, I suppose I'm a peasant among movie reviewers.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

Was Gosford Park the one with.. uh.. That Guy from Pearl Harbor?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont think so. It's a british movie with Clive Owen, Ryan Phillipy(sp?) and a few others whom I dont know their names. 

I think you're talking about Wicker Park or something of that sort.....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 2, 2009)

*Gran Torino - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_The whole movie was awesome then the end was just bullshit. I understand the man made peace with himself but why did he choose to die and not kill any of those fuckers? They'll get some jail time then be out in no time. They should have shot them all in the back of the head execution style at the end when they were all on their knees in cuffs. Fuck that shit!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2009)

Er, thanks for spoiling. Anyway, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The movie indicates they will be in jail for along time, possibly even for life. Yes, I've heard how the justice system doesn't necessarily mean this will happen but it's a movie. If it says they will be in jail for along time, then you're supposed to go along with it.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 2, 2009)

The Bourne Indentity- 8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

Panic said:


> *Gran Torino - *_4/5, I really liked it.
> _The whole movie was awesome then the end was just bullshit. I understand the man made peace with himself but why did he choose to die and not kill any of those fuckers? They'll get some jail time then be out in no time. They should have shot them all in the back of the head execution style at the end when they were all on their knees in cuffs. Fuck that shit!




*Spoiler*: __ 



If he pulled out a gun and started shooting then the lawyers could use the self defense and they would be out in no time.

He just pulled out a lighter and they killed him for no reason. Plus, if the two kids say that one of them raped her and beat her, that's another 10+ years. Not to mention all the other people they bothered with could come forth.

I liked the ending, it was very unexpected of Eastwood since you always expect him to go guns blazing.


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2009)

Die Hard 3 - 9/10 
Awesome move


----------



## Heran (Apr 2, 2009)

Brain Dead 9/10


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think so. It's a british movie with Clive Owen, Ryan Phillipy(sp?) and a few others whom I dont know their names.
> 
> I think you're talking about Wicker Park or something of that sort.....



OH OH OKAY.  You're right, heh, I know which one you're talking about now.

My momma bought Slumdog Millionaire.   Can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

La Misma Luna - 7/10

A little bit boring and cliched, but still heartwarming.


----------



## Hana (Apr 2, 2009)

Quantum of Solace- 3 out of 5 bowls of ramen.

Great sequel to its predecessor Casino Royale, but I'm a firm believer that Bond films should all remain stand alone titles. Also another complaint was the overuse of the "shaky camera" I was motion sick half the time.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 2, 2009)

Heartbreak Ridge- 8/10

Some epic dialogues in there.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

10 minutes of The Good German 0/10

Everything was bad, and that was just the first 10 minutes of the film. Dialouge is horrible, Tobey's acting is dreadfully bad, and it tries to hard to be a classic film noir.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 2, 2009)

The Wedding Singer-9/10

I love the song at the end.


----------



## E (Apr 2, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 9/10 
( i never give 10s btw )


shit was so cash

the whole movie was great and i really felt this movie...w/e that means 


in b4 "lol slowpoke.png"


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2009)

Wanted 8/10

Suprisingly very good.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in America 7/10

Length wasn't a problem. Story dragged. A lot of just sitting around with kinda wasted dialog. The constant flashbacks got a bit annoying. The implicit sexual acts by kids were gross and I wish they didn't use those.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 3, 2009)

spirited away 9/10

i love the story!! my friend didn't look that impressed with it though


----------



## Heran (Apr 3, 2009)

True Romance 8/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2009)

Wall-E: 9.5/10

Cute movie.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wall-E: 10/10
> 
> Great movie.


Fixed               .


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 3, 2009)

Ocean's Thirteen- 8/10

eh it was good.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2009)

Upped it 1 more point. The third act was a little corny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2009)

Fast and Furious: C+/B-

Not the type of movie I review, but I think it might be the best sequel(although I personally prefer part 2 for it's nonstop energy, this movie has too many climaxes and some down time at points).

Still, it's unique and the action is big. I also liked how Hans from Tokyo Drift cameo's early on. It's a good tie in.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 3, 2009)

American Gangster

Denzel Washington is always awesome. Really liked it.

8/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine 8/10

I didn't read the comic book so I'm not sure how close it is, but it was a good movie. Finished CGI or not.

I'll rewatch in the theatre if I have money since there will be more scenes added.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2009)

Monsters vs. aliens 8/10

Great characters, great design, great CGI, great story, great pacing, great humor. Really great start for CGI films this year, I truly enjoyed this film. I watched it in 3D although I was stolen friggin 9'10 euros  but it was a nice add. Really recommendable.


----------



## The Anomaly (Apr 3, 2009)

I Love You, Man. 8/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Monsters vs. aliens 8/10
> 
> Great characters, great design, great CGI, great story, great pacing, great humor. Really great start for CGI films this year, I truly enjoyed this film. I watched it in 3D although I was stolen friggin 9'10 euros  but it was a nice add. Really recommendable.



I wish I had money, I'd totally see this right now. 

Edit: Awesome, my family is gonna see this on Sunday. :ho


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2009)

Pay attention to that blue blob monster. he fucking stoles the movie


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 3, 2009)

Monsters vs Aliens

Meh...it was alright I guess (in that I had a few laughs): 


*Spoiler*: __ 



B.O.B. losing his sense of self and becoming screwed up in other's lives was fun.  IMO the funniest part of the movie was when B.O.B. told Derek off at the end of the movie - especially when he flaunted his "new squeeze" in front of Derek.  




I left disappointed.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

watchman a few weeks ago 10/10

zack and miri funny as hell seth roguen is bad ass 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

Hancock: C+

Same view as before: It almost is a good movie but fumbles when the big "twist" happens, leading to a surprisingly tame finale.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 4, 2009)

I really old one herE
bloodsport

lol 

still rated 9/10

I love fighting movies and Van Damme's Eyes are hilarious


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

lol, Bloodsport was fun. Van Damme's acting is terrible though in it...luckily he got better.


----------



## Even (Apr 4, 2009)

The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift - 7/10

hot chicks and nice cars, me likes


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 4, 2009)

Snatch

Had no idea what was going on half the time, but damn was it entertaining. 9/10


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marebito.

Strange Japanese film. Too much metaphors and symbolism. I have no idea what's going on. Meh, 3/10.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

Amelie 10/10

A lot higher than my first viewing. I tend to warm up to things. :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2009)

*The Perfect Catch* 4/10

It was hard to rate this one. It wasn't good and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Amelie 10/10
> 
> A lot higher than my first viewing. I tend to warm up to things. :ho



Did you watch it on Ovation TV?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2009)

Grease 4/5

I had vague memories of this movie, as the last time I watched it was about eight or nine years ago, but I found I still liked the movie, it was fun and imaginative, though I felt some of the songs could have been better.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Did you watch it on Ovation TV?



Yea                                  . :ho


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 4, 2009)

Death Race. 4/10

All action, pathetically weak story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

The funny thing with "Death Race" is that it ripped off a movie called "New Gladiators", which is directed by horror favorite Lucio Fulci.

The Plot of NG is

1) In the future, there are T.V shows that exploit death(just like death race), and this new show will take Prisoners on Death Row and put them in gladiator-like games.(they get futuristic battle cars that are kind of like robotic roman chariots and battle). Anyway, the lead is a former race car driver(I think) who settled down with his hot wife. T.V executive has the wife killed and frames him so he will participate.

Anyway, sadly, Death Race is a better film(both had weak plots but DR had better special effects and action), but I find it amusing how similar the two movies are.


----------



## ez (Apr 4, 2009)

shoot 'em up 

7.5/10

as the tittle indicates, there's a lot of shooting in this movie. it manages to be entertaining and retain one's interest while doing the ludicrous. i never would've considered a carrot a deadly weapon 'till i watched this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2009)

Adventureland: 9.5/10.  Probably the best movie I have seen in theaters in well...months.  The Superbad comparisons aren't accurate at all.  I didn't even really consider it a comedy.  There were several funny scenes, but they didn't define the movie.  Ryan Reynolds had an unusual role.  I expected it to be a typical Van Wilder type performance from him, but he didn't deliver comedy at all this time.

My love for Kristen Stewart increased as well.  It's odd to say, but I think this movie might even be better for her career than the Twilight movies.  She was terrific.

Check it out Chee.  Check it out Martial.  And check it out lesser members.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I trust you on this Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I enjoyed it.

Not a lot of good movies since January.  This one is certainly worth a look.

I don't know why, but it sort of reminded me of Almost Famous even though the content couldn't have been more different.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2009)

*Fast & Furious*

I know what I'm getting from these kind of films so I don't judge it the way critics do.

_8.5/10._


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2009)

That's right.  I saw Fast and the Furious yesterday.  5/10 I guess.

It was alright.  About what I expected honestly.  But I thought the first meetings between Paul Walker's character and Jordana Brewster's character and his first meeting with Vin Diesel's character could have been better.  Couldn't the characters have acted surprised or something?  Instead they showed like no emotion.  Really disappointing to me.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2009)

The Confederate Stares of America 5/5.

An intersting mockmumentary det in an alternate history where the conferderacy won the civil war. Highly recommended.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

I didnt really get why they were still so pissed off at him, as I thought he had basically redeemed himself by letting Vin go.

Also, I didnt get why he didn't know why he let Vin get away. The 2nd movie made it out as if Paul didn't want to betray another friend. Then the "don't you ever wonder if you're the bad guy pretending to be the good guy?" line pissed me off. Her brother is a thief.......Paul was just doing his job.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2009)

Killer Condom - wtf/10.  Seriously, I caught it with about a half-hour to the end and I have no idea what to make of it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Check it out Chee.  Check it out Martial.  And check it out lesser members.





I mean, I know I've been in a bit of a drought recently...but really?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2009)

People have to earn their way in the theater section.  Martial and Chee are the most prominent members.  Martial over-advertises himself a bit and watches too many lousy films, but I still acknowledge him.  And personally, I put myself in the third position since I watch everything.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> People have to earn their way in the theater section.  Martial and Chee are the most prominent members.  Martial over-advertises himself a bit and watches too many lousy films, but I still acknowledge him.  And personally, I put myself in the third position since I watch everything.




It's because I haven't been posting as regularly the past few months isn't it. Chee and Martial will have my back...right guys?

Though Spanish Hoffkage>everyone else.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2009)

Adventureland. 9/10 (Maybe even 10/10)

I was super high when I watched this, and they were smoking through the whole movie so it was just feel good movie for me.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark Knight 8/10

A good movie, but hardly one of the best ever. I thought the Joker was portrayed well, but certainly not one of the best villains ever though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2009)

*pat-pats Vono*

I acknowledge you, budday!  Even though I never have any idea as to who's in your sets.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's because I haven't been posting as regularly the past few months isn't it. Chee and Martial will have my back...right guys?
> 
> Though Spanish Hoffkage>everyone else.



You're familiar with Sergio Leone's films so of course I got your back!


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

I got your back Vono. 

Monsters vs Aliens 6.5/10
Was going to sneak into Adventureland or I Love You, Man but my two brothers tagged along and they have the habit of telling my parents. D:
So yea, I watched this, and it was pretty good. Predictable, not as funny as I thought it would be (I still laughed a lot though) and I did like Bob and Insectasuarus. :ho


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley and Me 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw The Jackal again today.  Hadn't seen it in around 10 years.  It was even better than I remembered.  Bruce Willis was very cool as an assassin.  (It was still bullshit how he was beaten though.)


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 4, 2009)

I just saw Fast and the Furious 4 I give it a 9/10. I like seeing Vin and Paul together again and the action was cool. The story wasn't bad and Vin got to say some cool lines.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

North by Northwest: B

Good, but it felt overlong. Could've shaved 15 minutes off it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> North by Northwest: B
> 
> Good, but it felt overlong. Could've shaved 15 minutes off it.



Good, someone else who has seen it. Didn't the ending felt chopped off? Felt like Hitchcock got lazy, seriously that's my only problem with the movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's because I haven't been posting as regularly the past few months isn't it. Chee and Martial will have my back...right guys?
> 
> Though Spanish Hoffkage>everyone else.



Twilight 6/10

recommended




Chee: I told yu that blob thingy was hilarious


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 5, 2009)

Last night/morning

Fast and Furious - 9.5/10 good sequel to the first. Like how it tied in Han to toyko drift. The plot wasnt that original BUT it was executed really well and the Graphics in the movie was fuckin amazing. Very entertaining and rewatchable, which is exactly what i wanted from a F&F movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Good, someone else who has seen it. Didn't the ending felt chopped off? Felt like Hitchcock got lazy, seriously that's my only problem with the movie.



I didn't mind it. In fact, I thought the ending had kind of a cute transition between the danger and the cutsey ending.

My main issue was during the middle. After the cropduster scene(which was the shit), things began to run out of steam.

The ending didn't really do alot for me, but it didnt take away from it for me either.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Twilight 6/10
> 
> recommended



No one is perfect, and I'm not a rage-filled hater of Twilight like Chee.

*Amelie-A+*
I hate the term "feel-good movie," but that's the only way I can describe this film. It may not have the deepest meaning or message behind it, but the gorgeous look and playful feel the movie has is akin to having a great big helping of your favorite desert at the end of a long day.


----------



## The Anomaly (Apr 5, 2009)

Fast and Furious. 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Not everyone is perfect, and I'm not a rage-filled hater of Twilight like Chee.
> 
> *Blood Feast-A+*
> I hate the term "feel-good movie," but that's the only way I can describe this film. It may not have the deepest meaning or message behind it, but the gorgeous look and playful feel the movie has is akin to having a great big helping of your favorite desert at the end of a long day.



Corrected.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Baby Mama 8/10

Okay, I really really hate movies where everything is predictable but I guess its more of the journey that counts than the actual ending for this film. I really did enjoy it, predictable or not.



MartialHorror said:


> I didn't mind it. In fact, I thought the ending had kind of a cute transition between the danger and the cutsey ending.
> 
> My main issue was during the middle. After the cropduster scene(which was the shit), things began to run out of steam.
> 
> The ending didn't really do alot for me, but it didnt take away from it for me either.



The little transition he did was nice but it would've been better if it was soley a romantic film, but leaving it vague and open just doesn't tie up the rest of the film since it was a thriller/suspense/mystery kind of genre. 

It was a good film nonetheless, but the ending erks me.


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2009)

Ong Bak II,

it was not as good as part I, but definitely worth watching it. Different timesetting, more swordfighting etc.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

I wanna see Ong Bak 2.................


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 5, 2009)

*Juno* 10/10

I didn't think I'd like it but it was really impressive. The cast was very talented and the music was very catchy.


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I wanna see Ong Bak 2.................



Than you should Download it.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 5, 2009)

Ong bak 2- 6/10

I don't get the ending at all but spectacular fighting scenes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2009)

Bedtime Stories 3/5

Meh it was okay, could have been a bit longer in my opinion and the villian could have had a bit more personality. Adam Sandler was surprisingly bearable.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Fast & Furious - *_5/5, I loved it.
_Was fucking amazing!


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Is it subbed?



It should be, I had Dutch subs, there should be English versions.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 5, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Ong bak 2- 6/10
> 
> I don't get the ending at all but spectacular fighting scenes.



how do you give a martial arts movie a 6/10?  no one cares about the plot

more like 10/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> how do you give a martial arts movie a 6/10?  no one cares about the plot
> 
> more like 10/10



Cause some people like depth rather then two men hitting each other for two hours.

Most of it is just entertainment, but hell, I'd like to see a smart martial arts film.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 5, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> how do you give a martial arts movie a 6/10?  no one cares about the plot
> 
> more like 10/10



Sure the fighting scenes deserve a 9.5 rating but I grew bored most of the flash back scenes and the main villain didn't get the major ass kicking every martial art movie villain should get.


----------



## ez (Apr 5, 2009)

Trainspotting 

 8.5/10 

hard hitting movie about the life and times of a certain young heroin addict, as well as his friends. lots of dark and disturbing humor throughout.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 5, 2009)

Fast and Furious

It was entertaining, some nice car scenes. 7.9-8.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

aliens 10/10
always kept you on the edge


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 5, 2009)

The duchess 7/10

Nice british historical drama about the duchess of Devonshire. Technically the production is top notch. Well deserved Oscar for the costume desing, which is awesome, and also well deserved nomm for the art direction. The direction is a bit like TV but the plot is quite interesting all the time with good dosis of drama which makes up for all kind of limitations the movie has compared to other historical films. Good cast with Keira Knightley and Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 5, 2009)

Mean Girls- 7/10


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

the punisher war zone
8.5/10


----------



## The Anomaly (Apr 5, 2009)

The Italian Job. 8.5/10


----------



## Tifa (Apr 6, 2009)

Twilight 5/10 

What do you people see in this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

Raw Deal - 6/10

This is the stuff we used to watch in the 80s? This is what helped make Arnold into a star? Really?

I guess it was alright and had some decent (if not laughable) action in it. Still, the story was rather weak and it had all that cheesy 80s music in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

2 episodes of the Zatoichi T.V series

1st Episode: B+

Pretty good plot and some cool fight scenes.

2nd episode: B-

Good characters and some really good scenes.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 6, 2009)

tremors 
9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2009)

Ladybee said:


> Twilight 5/10
> 
> What do you people see in this?


Kristen Stewart is hot.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

The Grapes of Wrath 10/10

Totally forgot to rate this movie, finished it about a week ago. Amazing film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 6, 2009)

And John Ford has several movies even better than that


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont think I've seen any John Ford movies...........yet.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> And John Ford has several movies even better than that



Well shit, I'll need a #/20 rating system then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually watched the first thirty to forty-five minutes of Twilight today...

Guess what? 

It's not even nearly as bad as everyone acted. It's mostly average and I chuckled a bit at some of the stuff (really the secondary characters are funny--the gay asian kid, the big boobed girl Bella hangs around with and even some of the secondary vampires) 

When I finish watching it I will give this a proper review.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 6, 2009)

Twilight is a 5-6/10 no matter what people hate on it


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I think that Twilight isn't horrible enough to the point that everyone will hate it. In fact, if I had heard worse things about Twilight before I saw it, I wouldnt have hated it as much.

I rated it a 1.5/4. Not a good rating, but not a terrible terrible one either. As a film, it's competantly made. It just ripped off other movies with shoddy dialogue and weak relationships.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I watched about 30 minutes of the Twilight movie, my hate against it aside, the first 30 minutes were mediocre. But once Bella started "loving" Edward, I just couldn't watch anymore. I hate cheesy romance movies.

Plus that whole meadow scene made me facepalm myself.

I mostly hate the novels because of its horrible writing and Bella's constant bitching. With the movie, you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I watched about 30 minutes of the Twilight movie, my hate against it aside, the first 30 minutes were mediocre. But once Bella started "loving" Edward, I just couldn't watch anymore. I hate cheesy romance movies.
> 
> Plus that whole meadow scene made me facepalm myself.
> 
> I mostly hate the novels because of its horrible writing and Bella's constant bitching. With the movie, you don't have to deal with it.



A lot of characters bitch a lot in novels (the girl in Prep bitches about demands she herself placed on someone else, and when they follow through she gets mad). 

Bitching is kind of what teens do in novels and stories and on tv and even in movies.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

No, she bitches constantly. There is no moment when she is absolutely happy and doesn't bitch.

She's even sarcastic when her father buys her a car. Despite in the movie where she's all happy and shit, she's like "'Oh, that _great_ dad.' Well...I was gonna buy myself my own car but okay..." *bitch* *bitch* *bitch* in the novel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I was pissed off when she started bitching at her Dad. It seemed like they were doing it as partially her doing it to protect him, partially of her own pent of resentment. I didn't get any sense of resentment prior to then. 

I simply wanted to slap her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> No, she bitches constantly. There is no moment when she is absolutely happy and doesn't bitch.
> 
> She's even sarcastic when her father buys her a car. Despite in the movie where she's all happy and shit, she's like "'Oh, that _great_ dad.' Well...I was gonna buy myself my own car but okay..." *bitch* *bitch* *bitch* in the novel.



In Bella's defense, he could have gotten her a better car...like something from the Police Auction.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In Bella's defense, he could have gotten her a better car...like something from the Police Auction.



If I got a car, any car, from my dad for free, I'd be hugging that thing all night.

Then again, I am weird. And lots of teenage girls would complain about it because they have to ride in style but then again, I generally hate teenage girls.

Oh and:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once the car breaks down, she misses it. Then she starts bitching about the new car Edward bought her.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 6, 2009)

*The Fast and the Furious - *_5/5, I loved it.
_This will always be one of my favorites. I picked it up because it's out on 2-disc limited edition now and comes with digital copy. Pisses me off though because my Zune doesn't support digital copy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, any real teen(girl or otherwise), would be thrilled to get any car. I did think the Dad made somewhat of an awry choice by getting a truck(too manly), but the fact is he probably isn't wealthy enough to be that selective so she should be appreciative.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

Let the Right One In (2nd viewing, blu-ray. :ho) 8/10

One of my favorite horrors, along with Pan's Labyrinth and the sorta-kinda horror: Donnie Darko. :ho


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh shit, I need to pick that up. 

Anyway, my mom was watching Slumdog Millionaire tonight, I sat through some of it when I wasn't cleaning up the kitchen or Wii Fitting.  Loved it once again.  I need to grab the soundtrack.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't know it was on DVD until today. 

Good movie, but I'm not in the mood for a second viewing.


----------



## ez (Apr 6, 2009)

changeling 

7/10

found it somewhat difficult to get interested and then remain interested in this film; an interesting enough concept, though, i'll give it that. i wish there was more of an explanation behind the motives of the killer and not just the corrupt police. jolie's performance wasn't particularly outstanding in this one, either. i dunno, the whole experience was rather 'meh.' uninspired.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

*Twilight * 63/100(average between fans and everyone else) 

Boring romance. Cliche dialog. Corny action. It's not a good movie but it isn't a travesty. It's pretty faithful to the source material. If you like vampires, romance, or teen movies you have much better options though. For fans only.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *Twilight * 63/100(average between fans and everyone else)
> 
> Boring romance. Cliche dialog. Corny action. It's not a good movie but it isn't a travesty. It's pretty faithful to the source material. If you like vampires, romance, or teen movies you have much better options though. For fans only.



You and I agree for once.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

ezxx said:


> changeling
> 
> 7/10
> 
> found it somewhat difficult to get interested and then remain interested in this film; an interesting enough concept, though, i'll give it that. i wish there was more of an explanation behind the motives of the killer and not just the corrupt police. jolie's performance wasn't particularly outstanding in this one, either. i dunno, the whole experience was rather 'meh.' uninspired.



I actually think that not focusing on the killer was a smart move.

It's a good movie, but far from Eastwoods best(Unforgiven and Million Dollar Baby spank it; SPANK IT HARD!). Its the type of movie that runs out of steam and you just kind of want it to end.......


----------



## testxxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

*lost and delirious* - _9.4/10_


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 7, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine 9/10

i liked it  big fan growing up and stuff wasent dissapionted


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 7, 2009)

Spiderman: 3/10 
Do not want (again)


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 7, 2009)

*Twilight* 6/10

It's an average story. It's very flawed but I still enjoyed it. It was easier to watch this time than when I was in the cinema surrounded by fangirls.


----------



## ez (Apr 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually think that not focusing on the killer was a smart move.
> 
> It's a good movie, but far from Eastwoods best(Unforgiven and Million Dollar Baby spank it; SPANK IT HARD!). Its the type of movie that runs out of steam and you just kind of want it to end.......



i agree, those films you listed (the ones i watched, anyway), are definitely better works. heck i'd say gran torino's also a better experience.

it seemed like the movie was a bit too caught up in trying to make the system look completely inhuman and devoid of any emotion, which kind of made things less interesting for me.


----------



## room302 (Apr 7, 2009)

The last movie i watched was "Alone in the Dark 2" and man, I never thought that there could be a worse director than Uwe Ball, the destroyer of video game adaptations. I would give it a zero out of ten, but I feel sorry for poor zero.


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Mr Lawrence - 8/10
Good movie, awesome music  and Takeshi Kitano is always a must


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

the departed 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

Sister Street Fighter 3: C+


----------



## Tifa (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon child 5/10 
So cheesy.. but funny and there's both Gackt and Hyde in it...


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 7, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan 9.5/10
A very good movie, in my opinion


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

Half of "Eternal Sunshine for the spotless mind": I'll rate it when I finish it......so far, love it.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 7, 2009)

Fight club- 9/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2009)

*Oldboy*: Christ, it was cool and pretty awesome for quite a bit, if kind of gruesome, but then it turned into something more harrowing than I can enjoy. Especially Dae-su's manic switching between grovelling and threats, his self-mutilation and the previous revelation. Overall, 8/10. On a re-watch it'll probably get higher, I just wasn't prepared for it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2009)

Cinderella (1997 TV movie remake) 3/10

What a god awful movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

Skipped work today to watch Adventureland again.

Love how this song is mocked in the movie...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCyVWEfwGgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 7, 2009)

Revisited _Creepshow_ after many moons.  Still somewhat funny after all these years.  

Nathan's voice in "Father's Day" still rocks - just as gravelly as remembered - wicked. 

"They're Creeping Up On You," still makes my skin want to crawl a bit.  Fun.  



Chee said:


> Cinderella (1997 TV movie remake) 3/10
> 
> What a god awful movie.



  ...What the hell did you expect?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

Loved Leslie Nielsen in Creepshow.  

Creepshow isn't scary at all.  Even as a child, I didn't find it scary.  And I am sure the effects are laughable at this point.  But I bet the movie would still keep me entertained.  Sort of the same way Children of the Corn does.  Isaac vs. Malachi.  An epic clash.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2009)

Italics said:


> ...What the hell did you expect?



I had no choice, my teacher decided it would be fun to show a god awful movie in my cinema class. Of all the musicals in the world, she chose that one.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Loved Leslie Nielsen in Creepshow.
> 
> Creepshow isn't scary at all.  Even as a child, I didn't find it scary.  And I am sure the effects are laughable at this point.  But I bet the movie would still keep me entertained.  Sort of the same way Children of the Corn does.  Isaac vs. Malachi.  An epic clash.



Yeah, Creepshow is just kinda fun right?  Cheesy good. 

Leslie Nielsen = Awesome.  I think my favorite character of his has to be Frank Drebin.  Almost died laughing watching _The Naked Gun_.  Geeze, how many years ago was that?  Amazing how time flies.  



Chee said:


> I had no choice, my teacher decided it would be fun to show a god awful movie in my cinema class. Of all the musicals in the world, she chose that one.



She picked a winner then?  

Just let me know if you want her beaten or something.  I know people in low places.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

I heard Iron Man 2 started filming today.  That's good news.

Is that your first time seeing Eternal Sunshine, Martial?  I saw that movie at least 4 years ago.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I heard Iron Man 2 started filming today.  That's good news.
> 
> Is that your first time seeing Eternal Sunshine, Martial?  I saw that movie at least 4 years ago.



Really good news about IM2. 

Eternal Sunshine is a really good movie.  For me it was a pleasant surprise - very different.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, its my first time watching Eternal Sunshine.

I remember "Children of the Corn". When I saw it years back, I prefers Part 2. Part 3 was immensely offensive to me when I saw it long ago(probably wouldn't now). Part 4 was kind of dull. Never saw part 5. Disliked part 6(even though Isaac returns), never saw part 7.

Been years though since I've seen any of them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

Martial, where is your Adventureland review?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't have the money to go to movies on my own for movies I wont even review.........this weekened is reserved for Observe and Report and Dragonball.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

Dragonball?  

I will see Observe and Report and probably see Adventureland again.  I might go to the over 21 theater again.  Sucking down Long Island Iced Tea's while watching movies has become my forte.


----------



## ez (Apr 7, 2009)

synecdoche, new york

i'm not sure what to think of this movie. on the one hand, it's got a stellar cast, but on the other it doesn't make much sense and appears to be pretentious. but i gotta give it credit for the sheer creativity and for having hoffman in the film. 

7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2009)

ezxx said:


> synecdoche, new york
> 
> i'm not sure what to think of this movie. on the one hand, it's got a stellar cast, but on the other it doesn't make much sense and appears to be pretentious. but i gotta give it credit for the sheer creativity and for having hoffman in the film.
> 
> 7/10



What exactly in the movie did not make sense? And how can something appear to be pretentious,either is or not.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2009)

Grosse Pointe Blank - 7/10.  I didn't hate it, but I wasn't necessarily in love with it, either.  I don't know how I liked John Cusack in that role.  He looks sixteen.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw 5 - 6.5/10

A okay film, not like excellent Saw 1 but lack of crazy Jigsaw replaced by stupid cop prick really hurt Saw series.

Guess we would have to wait for Saw 6 to see old Jigsaw coming back from dead and goes *"Guess what, I'm not suffering from some sick cancer at all. Now chop off your arm if you want to live again, you wasteful scum!"*


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 8, 2009)

The bodyguard- 8/10

A Thai comedy fighting movie, I was pleasantly surprised by how funny that movie is. Nice movie.


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2009)

for a minute there, I thought you meant the romantic flick with Kevin Costner and Whitney Houston


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 8, 2009)

Even said:


> for a minute there, I thought you meant the romantic flick with Kevin Costner and Whitney Houston



LOL, I got the same reaction when my friend said he was gonna lend me a dvd called the bodyguard. Watch it, there is a scene with Tony Jaa in it


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2009)

Fast and Furious - New Model, Original Parts

157 out of 10 Riddicks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw Bodyguard and didn't care for it as much. It had a cool beginning and a great ending(in which it became a full on parody), but the middle section with the rich kid lagged badly. I reviewed it and rated it a 2/4 star(Black Belt I think)


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 8, 2009)

Knowing - 4/5

Although some people I know said it sucked, but I thought it was really good in its own type of way, eh?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution 0/5

Congratulations Fox I haven't been this pissed about a movie since Batman & Robin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2009)

Awake: C+

Has lots of holes, but it's a decent thriller. Not reviewable material, but I did think Jessica Alba gave her best performance.

Wild Zero: B-

Rock N Roll Vs Zombies. Review should be up soon.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2009)

*Leroy & Stitch* 7/10

It's a decent movie and the fight near the end was awesome.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2009)

Final fantasy 7 :ho 10/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 9, 2009)

Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels

I personally prefer Snatch, but this is still a great yarn. 8/10


----------



## Heran (Apr 9, 2009)

The Ninth Gate - 5/10

I want my time back!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2009)

​
Gangster High. 

Better then what I expected somehow had a "Stand By Me" feeling to it. The friendship scenes were heart warming and the fighting scenes made me cringe, well the last fight at least, not as good as  but definitely enjoyable for me. 

7-8/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2009)

I liked this movie, but the trailer was better than the actual movie.  One of the best trailers I have ever seen.


*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYg2EJLJids[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SP (Apr 9, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution

/10


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 9, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution.

4/10

Even though it was nothing like the manga, it was to be expected. If they'd changed the title of the movie, and the character names. It would have been a better movie because nobody would be comparing it to anything. I hated it, but at the same time, there was something about it that I actually liked


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

The Fellowship of the Ring special extended edition. 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine for the Spotless Mind: A-(maybe an A).

One of the movies that is hard to tell if it's pretentious fluff or inspired genius. It effected me in a good way, so I guess I'm with the latter.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 9, 2009)

Nacho Libre.
I watch it like once a month.It's just too funny 
10/10
THOSE EGG'S WERE A LIE STEPHEN,A LIE!!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 9, 2009)

Twilight. It was pretty fucking hilarious, actually. Between the dad kind of looking like Corey Feldman to the horrible camera work to the main vampire guy's hair to the constant retarded and sometimes confusing facial expressions of the 2 main characters, I damn near passed out from laughing so hard. Seriously the best comedy I've seen in years.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Twilight. It was pretty fucking hilarious, actually. Between the dad kind of looking like Corey Feldman to the horrible camera work to the main vampire guy's hair to the constant retarded and sometimes confusing facial expressions of the 2 main characters, I damn near passed out from laughing so hard. Seriously the best comedy I've seen in years.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got back from my 4th viewing of Adventureland.  I continue to enjoy it...so I continue to go.  It's that simple.  

One thing I didn't mention in my earlier review.  The soundtrack is fucking awesome.  Great music selection during each pivotal scene.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2009)

Fast & Furious - 4.5/10

Just as ignorant as the previous ones. My main concern is there is no Tyrese in this one .  This one could have used some more race scenes, there was like 30 minutes straight w/o a single one.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 10, 2009)

Monsters vs Aliens - 4/10

One of the things that kind of annoyed me is how they tried to paint Susan's boyfriend as an asshole who deserved to be humiliated at the end. So he was a guy who loved to focus and develop his career more than anything. Did Susan need to humiliate him by suffocating him with the blob in front of a rolling camera?


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

That's one of the things that bugged me about that film is that the characters are so damn obvious. Bad boyfriend, troubled girlfriend, predictable plot.

Bob was the only funny character and he was pushed aside most of the time. 

I wish I was able to see some other movie than MvA.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 10, 2009)

Sleepover - 2/10


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 10, 2009)

The Shinjuku Incident - 6/10

gosh it was freakin' violent


----------



## Hope (Apr 10, 2009)

Marley and Me - 7/10.

It dragged on a bit, but it was good. Made me cry.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2009)

Hannah Montana - 9/10.  Miley's acting chops are very impressive.  Good movie.


----------



## ez (Apr 10, 2009)

duplicity 

7/10 

liked the acting & directing + a decent twist (although not completely unpredictable) of an ending.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fast & Furious

6/10

kickass soundtrack


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hannah Montana - 9/10.  Miley's acting chops are very impressive.  Good movie.



High School Musical 3 1000/10

What a masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> The Shinjuku Incident - 6/10
> 
> gosh it was freakin' violent



The Jackie Chan movie? Wow.........


----------



## Endlessly (Apr 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Eternal Sunshine for the Spotless Mind: A-(maybe an A).
> 
> One of the movies that is hard to tell if it's pretentious fluff or inspired genius. It effected me in a good way, so I guess I'm with the latter.



I love that movie.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 10, 2009)

Dragon Ball Evolution
1/5


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 10, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Dragon Ball Evolution
> 1/5



A friend of mine went so far as to pre-order opening day tickets, so I tagged along. My rating:

OVER 9000! (for sheer mediocrity, that is  )

Or, as my friend put it as we were walking out of the theater, "...So _that_ was the best they could do?"


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2009)

Bleh, I doubt it will be that bad. I'll see it either tomorrow or Monday.

Observe and Report: C

It's basically an R version of "Paul Blart: Mall Cop" and a bit funnier. It has some good scenes, and occasionally surprised the hell out of me. But it seems that the writer and director felt that simply being vulgar is funny, which it isn't.

Also, I thought that the lead was too unsympathetic and a bit of a static character. Throughout the entire movie, it seemed like we're supposed to root for Rogen's character over Liotta's....but Liotta was really just doing his job while Rogen was just being an asshole. He never changes, but we always feel as if we're supposed to be rooting for him.

I say just wait till DVD, but it's not a complete waste of time.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, Martial, have you ever thought of changing your set? 

Anyways:
The Promotion 5/10
I missed like the first half of the movie, but it was boring and not very funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2009)

What do you mean changing my set?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hey, Martial, have you ever thought of changing your set?


About time someone asked.

Martial's set sucks.  Any set that features a Naruto character sucks.  I thought we had all jumped ship on that horrible manga by now.  Naruto became unreadable almost 3 years ago.  Inarguable.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

Well yea, basically what Rukia said.

It just doesn't suit you, I'd expect like a campy horror film set from you.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2009)

Heat was on AMC tonight.  It's been a while since I last saw it.  I don't think I have ever seen a more star studded cast.  Several prominent actors were no names when they were in Heat, but are now legit supporting actors.

10/10 btw.  Mann is a genius.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, I'm really indifferent to that kind of stuff. I guess I'll change it when I have time......sometime. 

I only recently changed my email from ssj4vegeta83 to martialhorror86.

Wanted: A(maybe A-)

I personally love this movie. To me, it has everything action movies tend to lack these days, mainly due to Micheal Bay dominating the scene. I like Bay alright(loved Bad Boys 2), but it's just all dumb action. Here, we get interesting characters, stylish action, lots of said action, and intrigueing twists.

Hmmmmm, my reviews over the week should be

1) Dragonball(tomorrow or monday)
2) Django(sunday?)
3) Sister Street Fighter 4(maybe)Monday?)
4) Manhatton Baby(wednesday).
5) MAYBE "M" or "Apaloosa" beyond that. I'll probably review M for sure, I just dont know which day I'll watch it. I'm not sure if I'll review the other.

No clue what comes out in theaters next week........


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

If I made you a set would you use it? 



17 Again and Crank are coming out next week.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just Watched 'Doubt', i can see why it was nominated for all those academy awards, and the ending was really really different, i heard from the lady at the movie store that after watching it, you have to spend a few minutes talking about it and she was SO right, i loved it all in all 10/10


----------



## Denji (Apr 10, 2009)

Observe and Report: 2.5/5

The movie had some moments where I genuinely could not stop laughing, but too many of the attempts at humor fell flat for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

lol, depends on the set!

And I guess next weeks theatrical is Crank then......even though I never saw part 1.

Hmmm, Rukia, when did you see "Haunting in Connecticut"? If you've seen half the shit I watch, you would see that it's not that bad. However, it's not very......different, either.


----------



## Yozakura` (Apr 11, 2009)

Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift 

7/10

Twas okay. Plot was decent, and the racing bits were kinda cool. The cast wasn't bad. And it took place in Japan.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Last Year at Marienbad- I seriously have no idea how to rate this.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2009)

The Godfather 9.5/10

I watched it as a kid and didn't understand it. As such, I didn't really see the big deal. once that I understand it, its absolutely fantastic. All the subplots. All the characters. All the little details. I get them now. The story mixes the family business and family lifestyle together perfectly. The casting was great. Truly one of the best films ever.


----------



## Hope (Apr 11, 2009)

The Haunting in Connecticut - 6/10

It made me jump a few times, but overall, I didn't like it much. A Typical overrated horror film in my eyes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

overrated? I've yet to see anyone who has really liked it. Hell, the most positive review I've seen was mine!

(Actually, thats a lie. In a newspaper I saw it had a 3/4 rating.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2009)

I want everyone to watch Heat on AMC over the weekend and post their 10/10 reviews afterwards.  Thanks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry Rukia, I'm to busy. :ho


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2009)

*October Sky*

One word: Inspirational

7.5/10

*Good Will Hunting*

One equation: Matt Damon + Robin Williams + Ben Affleck = Awesome

7.5/10


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 11, 2009)

Knowing: 9/10

Great movie. Was very intense at some points, and had an awesoem atmosphere all over.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Wall-E (again, lol) 10/10
My brother rented it and so I watched it again, and the credits really tied up the film.

Okay, explaination time. 
I first watched it in cinema class and my teacher turned it off before the credits rolled. So I was left kinda disappointed knowing that it ended without giving us a glimpse of any kind of forests or water works (all that doom and gloom, and you start to miss it) and that caused me to rated it an 8.5 (I later changed it to 9.5)

So, I watched it a second time, credits included, and it definately helped to tie up the film. Credits alone bumped it up to a 10/10.


----------



## ez (Apr 11, 2009)

frost/nixon 

7.5/10

movies of this nature really aren't my cup of tea after all :x


----------



## Federer (Apr 11, 2009)

DBZ special - Son Goku and his friends return

Nothing special 6/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 11, 2009)

*Flubber*

Oh god, why is the flubber alive, how can it just float around in the air like that, if Robin Williams can create artificial intelligence...gah fuck it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

lol, you forgot to rate it Vono. 

Loved that movie as a kid.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't deserve one.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to go to the movies today but I don't know which movie to see, I haven't seen any of the movies that are in theaters right now so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution: *Crap/10*

Id prob give this movie a 0.5 or a 0. It was just as bad as I thought itd be, prob even worst. The script was soooooo cheesy, and well theres no need to dissect a movie that is so blatantly bad. I had a good time at a theater from just clapping at all the 'epic' moments even though they werent epic at all.

"Do you know what it is like to have every atom in your body stay perfectly still?" - Piccolo.......


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> "Do you know what it is like to have every atom in your body stay perfectly still?" - Piccolo.......



Wha-what?

srsly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2009)

Sad thing is, that is almost word for word what he said.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

It means you'd die.  Right?  RIGHT?!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 11, 2009)

The matrix reloaded- 7/10

Overshadowed by the first one imo.


----------



## Heran (Apr 11, 2009)

Natural Born Killers - 9/10

And about Dragonball Evolution. Is it that bad? I've been offered to go see it for free this monday. Will I be wasting my time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragonball: Evolution: D(+?)

Seriously? This is supposed to be the worst movie of the year? The movie that so many people are giving 0-0.5/10 ratings? Come on! If you've watched half the crap I'd watch, you'd hail DBE as todays "400 Blows". Review will be up soon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2009)

Heran said:


> Natural Born Killers - 9/10
> 
> And about Dragonball Evolution. Is it that bad? I've been offered to go see it for free this monday. Will I be wasting my time?



If it's for free it couldn't hurt. But yes, it is very crappy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> If it's for free it couldn't hurt. But yes, it is very crappy.


Haha.

Where did this Violent by design dude come from?  He's pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

alot of people will watch Dragonball thinking it's shit, only to find it to be watchable. Sort of like many people were with "Twilight".


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2009)

The Two Towers special extended edition 10/10..cant go wrong with any of the LotR films


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a movie but I've reviewed specials here before

*Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead* 8/10

Really exciting. The new aliens introduced in this episode were both cool.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> alot of people will watch Dragonball thinking it's shit, only to find it to be watchable. Sort of like many people were with "Twilight".


Except Twilight was a thousand times better than Dragonball.  Dragonball made Speed Racer seem Golden Globe worthy.

Roy, please no more LOTR reviews.  I thought we talked about this.


----------



## whitealexander (Apr 11, 2009)

Taken 10/10
the best realistic action scene i have ever seen in a movie...


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> alot of people will watch Dragonball thinking it's shit, only to find it to be watchable. Sort of like many people were with "Twilight".


You know how much I hate Twilight with the fiery passion of a thousand suns, but I'm gonna have to go and say that it's _probably_ better than Dragonball: Evolution.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 11, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine

2nd viewing, still really like it. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Twilight bored me. Dragonball entertained me. To me, that's what makes the difference.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Except Twilight was a thousand times better than Dragonball.  Dragonball made Speed Racer seem Golden Globe worthy.
> 
> Roy, please no more LOTR reviews.  I thought we talked about this.


Twilight and Dragonball are different kinds of bad.

Comparing the two is useless as both of them were crap.


Last House on the Left - 7/10


----------



## Stalin (Apr 11, 2009)

Pom poko 4/5
A cute and entertaining film with a environmetal message that wasn't overlypreachy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 11, 2009)

Rescue Dawn 7/10


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 12, 2009)

Last movie i just watched today was the new Fast and Furious and it was awesome so i give it a 10/10.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

A Personal Journey With Martin Scorsese Through American Movies

I'm not really going to rate this, since I only saw a little bit of part two and the whole of part three and since its a documentary...well, I see no use for rating.

But, I thought it went very deep into older film's meanings, morals, themes and the trouble the film makers went through.
I'll watch it again whenever its on, taking note on which films to watch this time.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 12, 2009)

Wristcutters: A Love Story

A small independent film with Will Arnett from Arrested Development. Pretty interesting plot. Guy commits suicide, and instead of going to heaven or life ending forever, he's sent to some sort of purgatory where life is just the same as before, but a little bit crappier. He meets some dude who killed himself during a rock show, and the two of them go on a journey to find the main character's girlfriend who also killed herself.

*7/10
*
Pretty good.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 12, 2009)

*50 First Dates* 7/10

This was suprisingly good. Although Drew Barrymore usually does well even in movies I don't like what really suprised me was Adam Sandler. It was a very nice movie that I really wasn't sure if I'd like.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2009)

Pinaple Express 8/10.. it had its moments

Quarantine 8.5/10..I thought it was well done though I didnt get scared that often I really enjoyed it

@Rukia- I still have one more to go


----------



## Denji (Apr 12, 2009)

Knowing: 3/5

I thought the special effects and suspense were top-notch, but the writing was too inconsistent and, dare I say, sloppy at times.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 12, 2009)

I just came back from Monsters vs. Aliens in 3-D. I give the animation and the actual use of the 3-D a 10/10 and the movie was about an 8 so overall a 9. 

My eyes sort of hurt after watching it but the 3-D did really seem to enhance the movie experience. Even though there were only a few eye popping in your face moments of 3-D the entire movie was rendered well and with the 3-D adding everything in certain depths it was really awesome. It just made the characters and environments pop. 

The movie itself was a pretty standard plot but there was a lot of enjoyable action scenes and humor for all age levels. Plus the voice acting was top notch with big hollywood names, and Stephan Colbert as the president! They also showed a cloudy with a chance of meatballs trailer in full 3-D that was really great too, even though it totally bastardizes the original kids book it looked impressive. 

Makes me hyped for the future potential of 3-D films. I'm still waiting eagerly for the 3-D star wars rumors that are constantly flying around.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2009)

Ip man 7/10
Good movie. Seemed to drag out alittle bit for me. great fight scenes though and a good performance by donnie yen.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 12, 2009)

*Animaniacs: Wakko's Wish* 10/10

Priceless. The Animaniacs never fail to make me laugh.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

Saw 3 8/10

Subpar Story, but some over-the-top traps that kept my interest for the rest of the movie... for me at least


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2009)

The only thing I didnt like about knowing was the expositional class room sequence. Hate. Expositional. Classroom. Sequences.

Django: B


----------



## RugaRell (Apr 12, 2009)

The Spirit - 4/10, the plot was terrible and scarlett johansson's acting was hard to watch


----------



## ez (Apr 12, 2009)

Survive Style 5+

9/10 

I don't even know how to describe this movie - it's absolutely nutty in pretty much all aspects. It had me going "wtf" more than once, although by the end it actually managed to make some sort of cohesive sense. It's fairly innovative for a movie of its kind, and i have to say i loved how the main characters' storylines ended up converging in highly implausible but ultimately hilarious ways. Gotta buy the dvd for this one.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2009)

Born to Fight 5/10
I only gave this movie that high of a rating because it was so ridiculous that it made me LOL many times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2009)

ezxx said:


> Survive Style 5+
> 
> 9/10
> 
> I don't even know how to describe this movie - it's absolutely nutty in pretty much all aspects. It had me going "wtf" more than once, although by the end it actually managed to make some sort of cohesive sense. It's fairly innovative for a movie of its kind, and i have to say i loved how the main characters' storylines ended up converging in highly implausible but ultimately hilarious ways. Gotta buy the dvd for this one.



This the Japanese movie? I loved that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Hell in the Pacific on Channel Four last night.

8/10. A great scenes between Lee Martins and Toshirō Mifune as the American soldier and Japanese soldier giving each other a dagger eye as they were stuck together on some island during the second world war.

Too bad, this great film is ruined by a ending. (What the fuck, man?)


----------



## ez (Apr 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> This the Japanese movie? I loved that.



yeah that's the one.


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 12, 2009)

The Knowing

10/10

I thought it was really good. My friends thought otherwise.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 12, 2009)

Marley & me 7'5/10

What a nice surprise!!!! I expected this one to be your average silly romantic comedy with your overused dog related gags and it turned to be an adult, mature and very convincent movie about life, matrimony, job, expectatives and relationships between humans and mascots. Great ending too. Only average acting and some minor details from the plot stopped me from rating this one fairly high.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 12, 2009)

*Enchanted* 10/10 
I loved it, probably one of my favorite Disney movies. It's oh so romantic, still pretty funny. The ending is really sweet (although I wanted a different ending. What the heck is going on inside that pretty red head of yours, Giselle?) Anyway just like pretty much every single Disney movie, perfect. <3


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 12, 2009)

Taken- 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hell in the Pacific on Channel Four last night.
> 
> 8/10. A great scenes between Lee Martins and Toshirō Mifune as the American soldier and Japanese soldier giving each other a dagger eye as they were stuck together on some island during the second world war.
> 
> Too bad, this great film is ruined by a ending. (What the fuck, man?)



Awesome, Awesome movie! But yeah, the ending was a bit lame. 

I hear there were originally two different endings. One wasn't shot, the other was and could be found on the dvd.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2009)

*The Silence of the Lambs*

The best psycho thriller/horror movie I've ever seen in my life.

A solid 10/10.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *The Silence of the Lambs*
> 
> The best psycho thriller/horror movie I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> A solid 10/10.


I do a good 'lotion in the basket' impression.  Definitely a classic.  Hopkins was tremendous.

I had a nice laugh when I saw that Dragonball flopped.  It only made 4 million in it's first weekend?  LMAO.  Hannah Montana beat it by 29 million.  XD


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 13, 2009)

Taken- 9/10

Non-stop action, I love that type of movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 13, 2009)

Rebel without a cause 7/10

Nice classic film with James Dean that has a lot of images and secuences that are truly cinematographic history. It didnt hipnotize or passioante me but its still a worth film and its nice to see how things were done when the cinema was actually good . I liked Sal Mineo performance specially.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

_The TV Set_ - 1/10

I started watching this horrible movie, expecting something hilarious or interesting, but it never took off. It was slow and boring. I stopped watching it.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 13, 2009)

Max Manus

9.5/10


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

fast and furious 4 2/10 

The video game will probably be better because thats basically what the movie was setting up for.


----------



## jedimaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Magnolia- 9.5/10


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

king arthur 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 13, 2009)

*I am Legend-D+*
A good first two acts are almost completely erased by the third act, where the entire film falls apart.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Agreed. I dont know why there cant be a good I am legend movie.

The sad thing is, I consider the newest "I am Legend" movie to be the best of them.........


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

I am Legend ain't that bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

It's ruined for lame looking zombie/vampire/monsters. No one likes fake looking CGI, after all.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution 0/10

Finally.





Words arent enough to show my anger for this movie. not only rapes Dragon Ball in every way possible but is a piece of cinema completely inane. I admit the cinematography, at least at the beginning is not half bad, but the acting, plot development, character development, costume design, special effects, pacing, dialogues, humour, everything is abysmal. I didnt feel anything during the whole film although they were trying hard ith flashy effects,"trascendent" story and martial arts. Even if Dragon Ball never existed this movie shouldnt be rated more than a 2/10. And that by the most tasteless person in the world.


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea, I agree with the CGI. It makes me angry that they just didn't do make up, but removing that it was a good movie.

Not bad. Not great. Just good.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I agree with the CGI. It makes me angry that they just didn't do make up, but removing that it was a good movie.
> 
> Not bad. Not great. Just good.



I am legend

For a moment I thought you were talking about Dragonball


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Dragonball Evolution 0/10
> 
> Finally.
> 
> ...



See? How you treat Twilight is how I treat Dragonball.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> See? How you treat Twilight is how I treat Dragonball.



The difference is high, even if you didnt like the plot and dialogues the directing, acting, pacing, everything is far superior in twilight that in ShittyBall


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I agree with the CGI. It makes me angry that they just didn't do make up, but removing that it was a good movie.
> 
> Not bad. Not great. Just good.




*Spoiler*: __ 



How 'bout overacting in the 3rd act, the introduction of survivors...without explaining why they are still alive? Flatout awful metaphors involving Shrek, and cramming down your throat that playing god can destroy us("God didn't make them, WE DID!"). Oh, and the whole butterfly thing, did they really need to show one every freakin' scene.


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

I liked the butterfly thing but yea, I do agree with the god part. Act III wasn't good at all but the first two acts make up for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Twilight>Dragonball in quality. Twilight isn't a poorly made film, it just lacks affect. I've seen all that kind of crap before and the result was boring to me.

DB, maybe because I like martial arts films, never bored me.....although I have to remind everyone nor does the majority of Uwe Boll films(only House of the Dead and BloodRayne really do) or Dragon Wars.....all movies people hated.

Oh yeah,

Match Point(1st half): C

Well made, but boring and I dont like any of the characters. Great acting though.....forgot Scarlet Johanson could act.

Sister Street Fighter, 5th level Fist: C

On I am Legend, I didnt care for the chick and her son. They just bored me and made things unconfortable. Yet all these IAL adaptations tend to do that......


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

Princess Mononoke: 9.5/10

We're watching a lot of Japanese movies in my Japanese class. Cool for me, I hate having to pay attention in first period.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Twilight>Dragonball in quality. Twilight isn't a poorly made film, it just lacks affect. I've seen all that kind of crap before and the result was boring to me.
> 
> DB, maybe because I like martial arts films, never bored me.....although I have to remind everyone nor does the majority of Uwe Boll films(only House of the Dead and BloodRayne really do) or Dragon Wars.....all movies people hated.



What martial arts??

I think those have like 5 minutes of screentime and thanks that they are in slowmotion

Goku vs Piccolo fight was like if James Wong entered the cinema, pointed the public at the face and laughed at them for expending money in that.


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

> 0/4- Whoops, I did kill the person that made this movie.



So have you ever killed anybody Martial? :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> So have you ever killed anybody Martial? :ho



What do you think happened to Chester Novell Turner(the man who directed "Tales from The Quadead Zone")?????

SH: I thought the fight scenes were generally good. I enjoyed watching dodge-fight the bullies and some of the moves against his grandpa. As I say in the review, this isn't Jackie chan quality but they're better than most martial arts movies.

The final fight between Picollo and Goku was pretty lame though.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think I will pay to see dragonball evolution, but i'd see it for free. same with twilight. 

The Protector(US version) - 5/10.
Scenes were cut out and it made the movie feel incomplete and jumpy(from one scene to the next). International version was much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm, what happened to the "100 movies you must see" thread? Cant find it.

Edit: Never mind


----------



## Narukka (Apr 15, 2009)

Duplicity ....

I didn't watch the end cause I fell asleep. Guess how entertaining is :S


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 15, 2009)

disturbia 9/10 really good. I just finished. I love shia, seriously I watched transformers again too. Fun actor.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 15, 2009)

Fast and Furious 4 - 7/10

Every second of this movie is worth watching. That desert scene during the middle of the film where all their headlights were turned off was one of my favourites. The end was somewhat of a teaser which probably means there will be a sequel.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 15, 2009)

*Beowulf(2007)-C+
*
A entertaining, but overall mechanical epic.


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2009)

fast and furious

5.5/10 

pretty boring for the most part, but i got to watch it for free so i won't complain since there were some cheap thrills.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Western time!

Unforgiven: A

Strangely, my only real complaint was that when English Bob comes in, too much screentime is taken away from Eastwoods character. But when Bob is sent away, I was surprisingly saddened because the character grew on me. Still, one of the best westerns ever made, along with "Once Upon a Time in the West" and "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly"(I haven't actually seen that many westerns so......)

Apaloosa: C

It would've been a B, but it got pretty predictable and runs out of steam during the third block.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 16, 2009)

*twilight

good one *


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2009)

frost nixon: 9/10

which is actually the highest i ever rate things.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Manhattan Baby: D-

The beginning to a painful end for Lucio Fulci.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2009)

28 Weeks Later

Gory. Yes. Scary. No.

5/10


----------



## SP (Apr 16, 2009)

Catch Me If You Can... 8/10? Pretty clever.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 16, 2009)

The Descent 

First horror movie to genuinely scare me in a fair while. I think the last was 28 Days Later, around a year ago or so. Anyways, loved it. The ending, while I know would be stupid for some (those who like closure), i thought was great. It's endings like that make the film stay with you long after its finished.

9/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

The Shield: Season 5 finale. 10/10

Oh shit, what a climax to that season!

Now time for season 6.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 16, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands- 8/10 It was a bittersweet movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2009)

Match Point: B+

It gets better by the end.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dogma: I got the two disc editon as a Easter Gift and the movie does kick ass. The humor is great, the story is well done and this is my favorite movie from Kevin Smith 8/10.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2009)

Raiders of the Lost Ark

I remember it was awesome when I watched it as a kid, but now it's just plain boring =/

5/10

By the way, I notice it's ranked #18 on imdb based on viewer's ratings, which makes me believe that a good number of the "best movies of all time" listed there (or almost anywhere else for that matter) got so highly ranked mostly because of nostalgic factor. (Silence of the lambs is an exception, because it stood the test of time and is still brilliant as yesterday)


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2009)

Raiders of the Lost Ark 7.5/10

Pretty good. How are the next 3?


----------



## Pachees N' Cream (Apr 17, 2009)

Pulp Fiction -9/10


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 17, 2009)

Taken - Great action movie and the story is nothing special but it worth checking out.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw a few movies recently.

*The Simpsons Movie* 9/10

Just as good as I remember.


*The Benchwarmers* 5/10

It was ok. It was funny and better than most sport movies but not perfect.


*Ice Age* 9/10

This was better than I remember, a lot better. I'm still not sure what I should think about the third movie that is coming out but this one was great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2009)

"Raiders" was groundbreaking in special effects in its day. I still love it, but I do admit it gets kind of tiring after awhile(repetitive structure). I rated it a 3.5/4.

Im not a fan of Temple of Doom(I rated it a 2.5/4).....like the look of the movie, but I hated the supporting characters. Last Crusade is actually my favorite, as it feels to be the most balanced.

I also loved the new one, despite its flaws.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mall Rats: A great classic comdey from the 90's and I enjoy all of Kevin Smith movies expect for Jersey Girl (Which I would rate a 6/10). 4/5

I might see Crank 2 this week and I hope it good much like the first movie was (It had flaws but it was fun to watch, and the ending was pretty lame IMO).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2009)

State of Play: C

It's well made, but a very standard thriller and I saw the twist coming. Here is more-or-less what it is: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Don't cast A-list actors in throw away roles. I knew who the villains were just because of the pointless casting. 




Still, I enjoyed it. Crow does great, and Affleck is an underrated actor. Imo, his problem is, is that he choses lame roles that only require his looks. Here, he does very good. McAdams is still one of my favorite actresses of today. But sadly, it wasn't as good as it should've been..............nor is it reviewable.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 17, 2009)

dragon ball

5.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 17, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark
> 
> I remember it was awesome when I watched it as a kid, but now it's just plain boring =/
> 
> 5/10





King Lloyd said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark 7.5/10
> 
> Pretty good. How are the next 3?





MartialHorror said:


> "Raiders" was groundbreaking in special effects in its day. I still love it, but I do admit it gets kind of tiring after awhile(repetitive structure). I rated it a 3.5/4.
> 
> Im not a fan of Temple of Doom(I rated it a 2.5/4).....like the look of the movie, but I hated the supporting characters. Last Crusade is actually my favorite, as it feels to be the most balanced.
> 
> I also loved the new one, despite its flaws.



Blasphemers...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2009)

hey! I rated it positvely...........unless you're talking about Temple of Doom.......


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 17, 2009)

Raiders>Last Crusade.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 17, 2009)

Shortcut to Happiness- 4/10: I almost fell asleep during it


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Raiders>Last Crusade.



My issue with Raiders was that it kept repeating itself. They'd find the arc, lose the arc, chase them, etc, etc, etc. Repetitive structures tend to get old(for me).

"Last Crusade" wasn't as...I don't know, spectacular as Raiders, as the action is less inventive, but it felt fresh and I thought it had the most depth of any of the movies.


----------



## ez (Apr 18, 2009)

crank 2: high voltage 

8/10

absurd movie; the previews don't even do it justice. 

it's so ridiculous that it's funny. i wonder if the writer was on some hallucinogens when writing this script...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> My issue with Raiders was that it kept repeating itself. They'd find the arc, lose the arc, chase them, etc, etc, etc. Repetitive structures tend to get old(for me).



This, and I was expecting more death traps on their way to find the Ark. But no, the only obstacle they encountered was a bunch of snakes, and all they had to do was to lift up some stone slab and there it was, the long-sought Ark of Covenant! Even the golden idol of the Peruvian natives in the opening minutes was better protected than the so-called sacred Ark. =_=

And the Ark's killing the Nazis is pretty much deux ex machina at its worst. Not to mention the cg looks funny from today's pov.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2009)

Clerks

7/10

Clerks 2

6-7/10

Trainspotting 

8/10

its 2 in the morning, can't be bothered with mini reviews.


----------



## Hope (Apr 18, 2009)

Schindler's list

1000000/10

Epic film, I cried like a baby at the end


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

Watchmen: 9/10

Seriously I did personally enjoy it a lot. I wouldn't have seen it twice if I didn't. Rorschach is basically the reason why I went to see it again though. XD I adore him now. I can't wait to get the DVD.


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2009)

Crank 2-WTF/10...


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 18, 2009)

*Mall Cop 5/10*
_Dude_. This Movie was so boring I almost _counted_ the minutes to the end. _How_ stupid are the people that included all the best scenes in the Trailer? _How_ did this Movie get any good Critics at all? I mean yeah, Kevin B. _is_ awesome, I've loved him ever since "King of Queens", but really, this was just a step backwards on good comedy. Have a cup O' Tea and think about what you did, Kevin. _Shame_ on you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> This, and I was expecting more death traps on their way to find the Ark. But no, the only obstacle they encountered was a bunch of snakes, and all they had to do was to lift up some stone slab and there it was, the long-sought Ark of Covenant! Even the golden idol of the Peruvian natives in the opening minutes was better protected than the so-called sacred Ark. =_=
> 
> And the Ark's killing the Nazis is pretty much deux ex machina at its worst. Not to mention the cg looks funny from today's pov.



Actually, the ark itself bugged me. In the Bible, if you touched it, you would die. The entire thing coming out of the ark and causing heads to explode and faces to melt and the only way to be saved is covering your ears........where did that come from? Some Jewish folklore thing?

Yeah, I also thought the ending felt rushed. But since the ending is pretty memorable, it seems most tend to like it.....


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Raiders>Last Crusade.


I'd say they're both equally brilliant. I personally think Temple of Doom being the weakest of the four films.


----------



## Sine (Apr 18, 2009)

DBE - 2/10


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2009)

Watchmen - 9/10
Street Fighter - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2009)

Ew........Street Fighter a 7/10.....You best be talking about the Sonny China movie!

Danger: Diabolik- B


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2009)

Bill 6/10

Nice small mvie with Aaron Eackhart. Its nothing memorable but its enjoyable during its most part and you have some laughs too. The acting is a bit overreacted at times even for a light comedy but its not too annoying. There are some plot holes with some characters but at the end you think its a watchable easygoing movie.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 19, 2009)

Made Of Honor- 9/10

Yhis was definitely a cute movie to watch. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Observe and Report - *_5/5, I loved it.
_Towards the end I started to fade out but everything before that has been good. I was a bit disappointed because it was so good in the beginning and I thought it was gonna end crappy but it didn't! Only a few minutes after I was losing interest some amazing stuff happens and the movie ends really good!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

M(the original): A

While a bit talky and slow at times, the sheer creativity, brilliant acting by Peter Lorre, and technical brilliance make it a must see. Lorre's whistling was downright creepy.

After much thought, I decided I wouldn't review it. This is a type of movie that I wouldnt have enough to write about. So no clue what I'll review next. Maybe tomorrow I'll watch something on TV, or will finally go ahead and rewatch "Unleashed". Otherwise, don't expect anything till Wednesday.....Yikes!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2009)

Shiner said:


> DBE - 2/10


That's an appropriate score.


----------



## zantha (Apr 19, 2009)

let the right one in  8/10. it was creepy, but also really sweet


----------



## Adonis (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the rating that will kill all of my credibility.

*Crank: High Voltage**- 7.5/10*


The Election!

No two tropes describe the Crank series better. Typically, when a retarded premise is left in the hands of hacks, it's an instant death sentence. Here, they run so hard, so fast, and so far with it that they've turned cheap, vacuous inanity into the Sistine Chapel of mindless, lowbrow entertainment. 

Don't get me wrong: this film is a logical vacuum where the slightest inkling of critical hubris will launch you from the experience. However, as far as evoking a visceral and positive gut reaction by appealing to your immaturity goes, it's arguably peerless. Unfortunately, unlike the main character, it runs out of juice toward the end. 

On second thought, I take that back: "boring" by _Crank_ standards is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a Mexican stand-off between uzi-wielding Asian hookers, Flamboyantly gay African-American bikers, and a mexican cartel.




In the shortest possible terms, _High Voltage _ is a video game grindhouse film more faithful to its source material (despite being based on no game) than most, if not all, others. 

On some pseudo-intellectual level, during an era where video games are trying their damnedest to come into their own as an artform by emulating movies, it's a nice change-of-pace to see a movie reciprocate it; even if in a non-flattering fashion. If video games ever do become legitimate entertainment on par with TV and movies, I wouldn't be surprised if _Crank: High Voltage_ is cited as an example of a postmodern movie parodying video game genre.

Note: See this in theatres with its target audience: drunken frat boys.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 19, 2009)

wall-e 

9/10

i loved it


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 19, 2009)

Phantom of the Opera- 10/10: I love that movie ;_;


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

Love Guru: D+

Has some funny moments.......................SOME being the key word. I like stupid comedies so don't take this seriously. Watching "Meet the Spartans" and "Epic Movie" is my idea of a good time.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 20, 2009)

Night Skies - 6/10

That is clearly the sort of story that demands a big-budget Hollywood treatment, as evidenced by the low-rent production values. But despite its small handful of quality components, Night Skies is a pretty standard affair overall. The end was pretty gory, definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 20, 2009)

Get Smarrt. /10

I didn't like.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 20, 2009)

Transporter 2 - It was on FX last night and I had nothing else to watch. I only seen the first which I was not too much a fan of and this movie is a bit better though 6.5/10.


----------



## Federer (Apr 20, 2009)

Dragonball DeEvolution, 

  /10


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2009)

*The Dark Crystal* - 9/10 for me, even though I passed the fuck out watching this the other night.  I've seen it before, though. The character designs are what get me. <3

*The Pixar Short Films Collection* - 10/10 overall.  Because it's Pixar, and it was great watching these in chronological order, to see the way their techniques have advanced over the last 25 years.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2009)

Wall-E

Not as entertaining as Kung Fu Panda, but its intention was great. The messages it carries are important.

7.5/10


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 20, 2009)

The last movie I saw was a haunting in Conneticut 

I give it a 7-ish out of 10


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 20, 2009)

Babel 8/10

The Japanese family part was really entertaining


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 20, 2009)

Él 8/10

Absolutely fantastic film from the mexican era of Luis Buñuel. It shows the obsession of a man after he gets married with a woman he was obssesed. He start to see possibly infidelities everywhere and punish her for it. As the film progresses the situation gets worse and worse. Everything is great, acting, pacing, IMPRESSIVE DIRECTING, and a lot of stuff. Indeed Buñuel films should be subject of study.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 20, 2009)

BloodThrist 2. 

-1/10

Horrible, horrible, and horrible. Watch it and you'll know what I mean. My friend randomly picked out a movie and...OMGWTFLOLBBQ!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

.:Bunneh:. said:


> BloodThrist 2.
> 
> -1/10
> 
> Horrible, horrible, and horrible. Watch it and you'll know what I mean. My friend randomly picked out a movie and...OMGWTFLOLBBQ!!



Well with a title and rating like that, I MUST WATCH IT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

Never Surrender - 3/10

I only rate it slightly higher than DBE because it had some decent--if not laughable given the MMA fighters on board--fight scenes.

I actually fastforwarded through about 75% of the movie to watch solely the fight scenes. I didn't even bother watching the final fight scene because an MMA guy was not present.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never Surrender - 3/10
> 
> I only rate it slightly higher than DBE because it had some decent--if not laughable given the MMA fighters on board--fight scenes.
> 
> I actually fastforwarded through about 75% of the movie to watch solely the fight scenes. I didn't even bother watching the final fight scene because an MMA guy was not present.



Well with a title and rating like that, I MUST WATCH IT.(Just added to netflix)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

The acting in this is arguably worse than DBE. Keep that in mind.


Oh, and it's 40% softcore porn (not kidding, at least 7 sex scenes).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you forgetting Im like the only one whose given DBE a passable rating?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 20, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire - 9/10

It was good, but I DIDN"T GET TO FINISH IT, because I watched it at a friend's house. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you forgetting Im like the only one whose given DBE a passable rating?


 True. You might give this one a perfect score.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bowling for Columbine - I watch this in a school the other day since it been 10 years since the Columbine shooting. Great flim and Michael Moore is not too bad of a director. 7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters: B

Hard to take seriously if you've seen the original Japanese version.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

The Mummy 3- 6/10-Meh it was okay,Kinda fell flat IMO.Jet Lee should have had more screen time.

Quarantine- 6.5/10-tiz alright,better than cloverfield at least.

Frontiers- I'm a little disappointed, the trailer made it seem cooler than it actually was. Better than Hostel and Saw put together though.6/10


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 21, 2009)

Observe and Report, and it was just funny and wrong all at the same time LOL

I'll give it a 8.5 out of 10... It was just so fuckin' hilarious at parts I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2009)

State of Play:  7.0/10.  The best part of the movie was Jason Bateman's performance.  He was hilarious.


----------



## Taisaku (Apr 21, 2009)

marley and me 8/10 because its hilarious but really sad at the end


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, let's not get ahead of ourselves.



what would you give watchman?? I want to see that movie :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

I reviewed Watchmen(check sig), and had to give it 2 ratings because I really wasn't sure. Overall, I decided it deserved a 3/4.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 22, 2009)

White Chicks

6/10


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I reviewed Watchmen(check sig), and had to give it 2 ratings because I really wasn't sure. Overall, I decided it deserved a 3/4.



thank you


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 22, 2009)

TMNT - Great CGI but poor stroy and I had no clue what was going on in the movie since the movie had very little stroy to it. TMNT should have been stay in the 90's for me. 2/5


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> TMNT - Great CGI but poor stroy and I had no clue what was going on in the movie since the movie had very little stroy to it. TMNT should have been stay in the 90's for me. 2/5



Look's like someone watched the Nostalgia Critic today.


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 22, 2009)

We Were Soliders.

3/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Great Mouse Detective-A*
One of Disney's lesser known animated films from the eighties, and criminally so. Just look at the main character, Basil. You fall in love with him two seconds after he's introduced.

The film is also pretty mature for a children's film, featuring references to alcohol, tobacco and showgirls. Instead of trying to seem edgy, it helps lend a sense of authenticity to the film.

Vincent Price voices the villain, a self-loathing rat who, of course, wants power. Even with the rather generic motivation, the aspect of him trying to compensate for him being a rat adds a smidgen of death to the character.

Sure, the movie is no masterpiece like Lion King, but with a brief runtime(some may say to brief) and a crackerjack pace, it's endlessly rewatchable, and knowing kids and their viewing habits...


----------



## Adonis (Apr 22, 2009)

*Dragonball: Evolution- 3/10*

As much as I wanted to find something redeemable about this movie, if for no other reason than to spite Dragonball/Z fans, it _was_ goddamn awful. 

Even if it wasn't an even shittier adaptation to a shitty adaptation, it'd still be an all-around terrible martial arts flick. The acting ranged from "low-end mediocre" to "OMG, why am I bleeding from my asshole?" (not like you needed Oscar-caliber performances to carry the plot, though); the special effects were wispy/powdery Avatar-lite bullshit; the sets looked like Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers leftovers; and the American sensibility (i.e. the high school bullshit and the building designs) clashed with Eastern mysticism of the film.

Note: I'm not getting into the whole Justin Chatwin casting thing because an alien warrior race being Japanese didn't make sense in the fucking manga/anime, either. I did find he had sort of a doofus charm as evidenced by the classic: "Your boys were just showing me what they got........nothing." Bad actor all the same.

I'm not the type who believes an adaptation has to be an exact recreation, but if you're going to use a property, and the free publicity that entails, you ought to pay a certain amount of reverence to the source material. Otherwise, you're just exploiting it for a quick buck (which makes it harder for me to treat you like an underdog and root for you). 

All-in-all, not the absolute sodomizing of the franchise that die hard fans make it out to be but a pretty thorough tonguing (and some ass play).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *Dragonball: Evolution- 3/10*
> 
> As much as I wanted to find something redeemable about this movie, if for no other reason than to spite Dragonball/Z fans, it _was_ goddamn awful.
> 
> ...



So am I the only one who doesn't hate it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> So am I the only one who doesn't hate it?



Well, it was kinda obvious that Adonis wouldn't like it.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 22, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, it was kinda obvious that Adonis wouldn't like it.



Why do you say that?

This isn't an angry 3/10. It's just that when I reflected on the movie, I couldn't give it a higher score without giving it a pass. I found the acting to be as bad as such a silly plot would dictate; the costumes/character designs were gaudy and bore minimal resemblance to the character they were meant to be in many cases, it wasn't very faithful to the source material and what they changed wasn't improved; the special effects were subpar and the energy blasts looked insubstantial; the choreography was generic; and the Eastern mysticism was whitewashed.

I'll point out that I had just finished watching _The Forbidden Kingdom_,which is a similar premise done much better, before _Evolution_.

Arbitrary score aside, I don't see how I could call it a decent movie in spite of all of that...


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Why do you say that?


Just your rather high standards.


And what do you think of my new set?


----------



## Adonis (Apr 22, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Just your rather high standards.



I just gave Crank 2 a glowing review. My standards can't be all that high.



> And what do you think of my new set?



It's...you.

It has that "Indie film about a girl overcoming the adversity of the female condition in a patriarchal society that Adonis will never watch" vibe to it.

I'm just glad you got over your Ellen Page phase.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> This isn't an angry 3/10. It's just that when I reflected on the movie, I couldn't give it a higher score without giving it a pass. I found the acting to be as bad as such a silly plot would dictate; the costumes/character designs were gaudy and bore minimal resemblance to the character they were meant to be in many cases, it wasn't very faithful to the source material and what they changed wasn't improved; the special effects were subpar and the energy blasts looked insubstantial; the choreography was generic; and the Eastern mysticism was whitewashed.
> 
> ...



lol, The Forbidden Kingdom is a prequel to the book that DB is based on. But yes, it's vastly superior(I think I even rated that positively). 

Bleh, I tend to have low tastes these days anyway......If only you have seen some of the movies I've seen...


----------



## Adonis (Apr 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, The Forbidden Kingdom is a prequel to the book that DB is based on. But yes, it's vastly superior(I think I even rated that positively).



I was honestly surprised by how decent The Forbidden Kingdom was. Yes, some of the dubbing is suspect and there's a little too much filler but the action scenes are pretty well-done and they nailed the setting/vibe. Even the kid from _Sky Hig_h isn't that annoying.

That said, I do find that the whole "White guy is the legendary chosen one" revelation has gotten a bit old. Why are white people always butting their way into other cultures' prophecies? You don't ever see Leroy cockblocking Heracles when he's going through his 12 Trials...



> Bleh, I tend to have low tastes these days anyway......If only you have seen some of the movies I've seen...



No, it's refreshing to have a reviewer who isn't always seeking to call everything "the worst evah!"


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 22, 2009)

TMNT (2007) - The old ones where much better and the movie feel like had very little stroy devoplment, and I had no idea what was going on. Great CGI but poor stroy and little character devoplment made this movie pretty awful. 2/5


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> TMNT (2007) - The old ones where much better and the movie feel like had very little stroy devoplment, and I had no idea what was going on. Great CGI but poor stroy and little character devoplment made this movie pretty awful. 2/5



You already posted that...so what, do you like watching the same nostalgia critic video movie twice in the same day, or do you have a bad memory?



			
				Adonis said:
			
		

> *It's...you.*
> 
> It has that "Indie film about a girl overcoming the adversity of the female condition in a patriarchal society that Adonis will never watch" vibe to it.



Awesome.:beartthing


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I was honestly surprised by how decent The Forbidden Kingdom was. Yes, some of the dubbing is suspect and there's a little too much filler but the action scenes are pretty well-done and they nailed the setting/vibe. Even the kid from _Sky Hig_h isn't that annoying.
> 
> That said, I do find that the whole "White guy is the legendary chosen one" revelation has gotten a bit old. Why are white people always butting their way into other cultures' prophecies? You don't ever see Leroy cockblocking Heracles when he's going through his 12 Trials...
> 
> ...



Because studios still believe that an all Asian cast wont sell. Sadly, as much as I hate this mentality, it might be true. Think about it, Jackie Chans solo movies keep flopping here, while his movies involving a famous co-star tend to succeed. 

Jet Li is even worse off. Studios don't like to gamble.

My biggest issues for that movie was mainly to do with the boring villain. Jet Li has one moment of bad acting when he says "you fools!".

But otherwise, it was still a good movie, especially for what it was. It's nice because I havent liked a Jackie Chan movie for awhile.......while Jet Li's been pretty awesome lately.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to kill and burn my Blu-Ray player. I tried watching The French Connection, started it like 4 times but never got through it cause I was always tired, and the one time I that I actually wanted to watch the whole thing my fucking Blu-Ray player freezes when I try to hit scene selection.

FUCK.

Then I got like 3 other movies that I don't really wanna watch so I'll probably send all 4 back. >_>

Hmmm...trying to remember what I watched.

A Taste of Honey 10/10
Sweet, smart, and a nice old film.

I swear I watched something else, but I can't recall it at this moment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Blue Velvet: A

To review this one or not to review it.........

Eagle Eye: B-

Guess I won't have to revise that review.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Blue Velvet: A
> 
> To review this one or not to review it.........



Best Lynch movie, probably because it's one of his more restrained films.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 23, 2009)

Infernal Affairs - Kick ass action movie and better then The Departed. Great action, good stroy and the acting is well done too. 4/5


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 23, 2009)

Crank 2 

5/5

Movies was Crazeh!!!!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Best Lynch movie, probably because it's one of his more restrained films.



So far I agree. I saw Eraserhead not long ago and only rated it a 2.5/4. I saw "Straight Story" along time ago(when I was a kid and didn't learn Lynch directed that till I saw Eraserhead), and while it was good family stuff, I wouldn't necessarily say I love it.

I couldnt even watch Muholland Drive all the way through(once again, I saw it when I was alot younger and only remember a gross out, decomposed body and the lesbian scene). The rest I have not seen.

But "Blue Velvet" does almost everything right. Still not sure if I'll review it.


----------



## Daron (Apr 23, 2009)

Zac and Miri make a Porno.
9/10 - way funny.


----------



## raininggemini (Apr 23, 2009)

Monsters VS. Aliens

9/10

My little niece forced me to watch with her, surprisingly, it made me lol a couple of times.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 23, 2009)

Superbad

Fast becoming one of my all time favorite movies. I dunno why, but every time i watch it, there's a smile stuck on my face for the entire thing. and that means a ten from me.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Platoon: A

Watched it for research for my current script, which sort of takes place in Vietnam. I had rented Apocalypse Now for this reason, but it was too trippy for me to take as research. While I felt some of the acting was occasionally theatrical, it has lots of action, tension and even depth. It also has a huge cast. Even Johnny Depp has a small role in it.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2009)

rewatched man of fire - 7.5/10. as solid as a crime-drama flick can get. there were a few things i noticed this time around, like how over used music was and how the torture sequence in the car didn't seem as violent this time around; however the directing is done well enough to make it seem fairly graphic. it's at least consistent from start to finish in setting a dark but cool tone.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 23, 2009)

> You already posted that...so what, do you like watching the same nostalgia critic video movie twice in the same day, or do you have a bad memory?



I already posted that? Crap silly me =P. Oh the last movie I watch was Maid in Manhattan on TV last night, not my cupe of tea but the acting was good though. 2.5/5


----------



## Maycara (Apr 23, 2009)

DBE: -00000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

Horrible movie. Second movie EVER that I had to turn off. Other being White Chicks. Got 20-25 minutes and turned it off. Couldn't take it anymore. Came back to it a few days later. Got about 20 more minutes in.....and couldn't finish it. Making it the only movie I've never been able to finish. I actually went back in finished White Chicks later(Still sucked).

This is literally the worst movie i've ever seen. And i've seen some pretty crappy movies. I actually tried to PUSH myself through it, and I couldn't do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

lol, Ive never turned off a movie for being so bad. Well.....sorta.

Along time ago, I watched this Hong Kong T.V miniseries that was released as a full movie in the U.S(like 4 hrs long) and I thought it was horrible, but I watched it all the way through. Then my Dad, as a prank, so a copy at a store for $1, so he bought me it. For the sake of reviewing it, I figured I'd rewatch it but couldnt get through the first 20 minutes of it. So I decided I wouldnt bother at that time.

The 2nd time was when I rented a movie called "Bloody Murder", which was a rip-off of "Friday the 13th" except without any talent, gore or boobies. I turned it off, but decided to finish it later in the day. For awhile, it was my "Worst movie ever".

Regardless, I dont see the point of rating a movie a 0/10 when you only watched the 1st twenty minutes. Especially being once the High School sequences end, it gets better.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Blue Velvet: A
> 
> To review this one or not to review it.........



I should watch that one today, its been sitting in a corner unwatched for a while.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 23, 2009)

DBE:

2/10 and just because James Marsters acting was good


----------



## Maycara (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Regardless, I dont see the point of rating a movie a 0/10 when you only watched the 1st twenty minutes. Especially being once the High School sequences end, it gets better.



I Don't see the point of telling me that when you only read the first 15 words of my post. 



Minzara said:


> Horrible movie. Second movie EVER that I had to turn off. Other being White Chicks. Got 20-25 minutes and turned it off. Couldn't take it anymore. *Came back to it a few days later. Got about 20 more minutes in.....and couldn't finish it. Making it the only movie I've never been able to finish.* I actually went back in finished White Chicks later(Still sucked).



Anyway, still I didn't finish the movie all the way, so I argee with you to some extent. Sadly it sucks so bad, I can't, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

lol, you still didnt finish it!



MisterJB said:


> DBE:
> 
> 2/10 and just because James Marsters acting was good



I was actually disapointed in him. I expected him to be the best, when he seemed quite bored and just played the villain like a typical, one-dimensional villain.

The reason I liked Chow as Roshi is because he has fun with the role, while only going over-the-top a select few times. 

lol, I was distracted by Ernie Hudson being in the movie though.....


----------



## Maycara (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, you still didnt finish it!



I already said that, lol. 

I am usually not picky when it comes to movies. I'll watch anything it really doesn't bother me. But DBE, I don't know, just don't find it enjoyable. With White Chicks it was stupidity that turned me off from it. With DBE I just find myself falling asleep while watching it. Or it not grabbing my attention enough. And I can watch so-called "boring flicks" too. Like 12 angry men where its all just talking. Or sweet charlote(sp?) OLD 1940's black and white movie. 

Anyway. DBE sucks. At this point I don't even care if I have only gotten 40 minutes in. Too me if a movie sucks till then NO MATTER WHAT IT DOES in its last half well redeem it because you got to get through the 40 minutes of shit first too get to the pie. *And I dont know about you. I fucking love pie, but I aint eating shit to get to it....*


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 23, 2009)

Minzara: Dude, believe me. You don't want to see the ending. Let's just say that a ozzaru who is of the same size as Piccolo is kinda disapointing.

Martialhorror: The truth is that Piccolo didn't do anything in the movie. He barely talked while the manga piccolo was always insulting people. But I though that James did a good work with the little material he had


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Picollo was arrogant and had personality. DBE picollo had a dull personality that felt like a wannabe Darth Vader or whatever.

His motive(revenge) is pretty funny though considering he was trapped in the vial because......he was trying to destroy the world before. Which reminds me, whats with the typical "I want to destory the world" bit? In the manga/anime, he wanted to rule it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

*A History of Violence-B*

For a movie that strives to be gritty and realistic, the minor characters sure do seem cartoony.

EDIT:Also, the blu-ray is a DNR'd waxy smeary piece of crap.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 23, 2009)

Rush Hour 3

8.5/10


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 23, 2009)

Pineapple Express

8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2009)

Dragon Ball Evolution

Honestly 

what the Fuck?

0/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

Bah, we both know you don't watch movies Lambda.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *A History of Violence-B*
> 
> For a movie that strives to be gritty and realistic, the minor characters sure do seem cartoony.
> 
> EDIT:Also, the blu-ray is a DNR'd waxy smeary piece of crap.



I could never get into it. I'd probably rate it a C+ or B-, but it's the type of movie that thinks it's great while never being that great.

As you said, the characters seem cartoonish, right down to the school bully or even Ed Harris(whose performances vary these days). I also hated the main bad guy(William Hurt was it?). Just felt off. 

My favorite scenes were with those 2 killers, who creeped me out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> My favorite scenes were with those 2 killers, who creeped me out.



Actually, I had a problem with those two, seemed like they were trying to hard to unnerve you, and it just didn't work that well.

Ed Harris was pretty good, but Hurt and his..."beard?" seemed a bit to campy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Actually, I had a problem with those two, seemed like they were trying to hard to unnerve you, and it just didn't work that well.
> 
> Ed Harris was pretty good, but Hurt and his..."beard?" seemed a bit to campy.



Well, to be honest, they felt like they accidently walked into the wrong movie. But while they may have been trying to hard to unnerve me, they succeeded.

I think Dennis Hopper overdid it in "Blue Velvet", but I thought he was pretty unnerving as well. I guess it depends how campy you go with it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Dennis Hopper overdid it in "Blue Velvet", but I thought he was pretty unnerving as well. I guess it depends how campy you go with it.


But Blue Velvet had a surreal edge to it, it wasn't trying to be anywhere near realistic like Violence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I guess that's true. 

It's been awhile since I've watched "History of Violence"(I think I saw it when it was in the theaters). So maybe I'd change my mind now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah I guess that's true.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've watched "History of Violence"(I think I saw it when it was in the theaters). *So maybe it's about time to see Maria Bello's carpet again.*



Seriously, that popped out of nowhere.


----------



## Federer (Apr 24, 2009)

Once upon a time in China, part II

starring: Jet Le, Donny Yen. 

6/10.

It was way too much fights with weapons, guess I'm spoiled lately after seeing Tony Jaa movies.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 24, 2009)

Stranger than Fiction 7.5/10
Great story, loved the way it came together. Will Ferrell under-acted his part for most of the movie though, it was a little distracting but I guess respect to him for fighting the typecast.


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 24, 2009)

the burbs 4/10 .


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 24, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children 20/10 

i really cant say anything bad about this i sooooooo soo cant wait for the bluray one to come out


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 24, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Stranger than Fiction 7.5/10
> Great story, loved the way it came together. Will Ferrell under-acted his part for most of the movie though, it was a little distracting but I guess respect to him for fighting the typecast.



That movie was awesome.  I always thought Ferrell's  mundane/subdued persona was part of his characterization of Harold though.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Dark Knight (at home)- 5/10*

The worst grievance this movie is guilty of is being two-faced (awful pun, I'll burn in Hell); it's very clear about wanting to be a high-minded, pretentious "art" film yet invokes its status as a comic book blockbuster whenever the designation is convenient.

When the movie's boring and dragging its feet, you're expected to view it as a philosophical drama along the lines of _No Country For Old Men_. When you're trying, and failing, to line up all the plot holes and inconsistencies, though, like how every "plan" in this movie from the school bus bank heist to Gordon's staged death required deus ex machinas and just plain dumb luck, "Bah, you're over-analyzing a comic book movie."

The bland/poorly-shot choreography; Gotham being identical to Chicago rather than a unique metropolis; the morose "EVERYTHING GREY" morality clusterfuck (that doesn't even manage to be consistent); Joker being a scarred-up, limping hobo rather than a bleached, immaculately-dressed clown prince of crime; the lack of iconic gadgets/tools from both sides (e.g. Joker venom); why Batman ultimately loses in his own movie (breaks his code by killing Harvey Dent, yet spares an omnicidal lunatic); all of this is explained away with the Nolan mantra of "REALISM."

While I'm on the subject: Why are fans of a franchise where a traumatized, billionaire brat travels around the world for a couple of decades being trained in every form of martial arts and acquiring an intellect rivaling Sherlock Holmes only to return to his home city as a vigilante WHO DRESSES AS A BAT demanding realism, anyway? It's no different than current-gen games having ugly, shit-brown environments and excessive bloom lighting while championing "realism". Realism fucking sucks; that's why we're constantly trying to ESCAPE from it via film/tv/video games.

Anyway, if you point out that the plot resolution hinges on Bruce programming Lucius' supercomputer to signal out to every cell phone turning them into video sonar capable of recreating a complete, detailed visual of Gotham, _despite Bruce showing little technical expertise beforehand and the aforementioned plot device being completely implausible "weird science" bullshit_, and a convoluted Milgram-esque thought experiment, "Relax! It's just a comic book movie."

A movie can't be *selectively* realistic. Either it's realistic, thus isn't given a pass for all its illogical events and plot discrepancies, or it's "fantasy" and shouldn't be tedious, self-important drivel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *The Dark Knight (at home)- 5/10*
> 
> The worst grievance this movie is guilty of is being two-faced (I fail reviewing forever for making that pun); it's very clear about wanting to be a high-minded, pretentious "art" film yet invokes its status as a comic book blockbuster whenever the designation is convenient.
> 
> ...



*throws rocks at Adonis*. CRUCIFY HIM!!!! lol.

Anyway,

Entrails of a Beautiful Woman: D-

So a friend of mine and I decide to have a bet. If I won, he'd have to watch "Ghosts of Sodom", if he won......I'd have to watch 2 movies with similar titles to the above. I lost. I decided Im probably not going to review it. Yes, even my site has tastes!

It's just a Japanese porno mixed in with a gorefest...making it gorn in the trueest of the word. It's also just one rape scene after another. Still.....some of the gore effects are pretty gross and the movie is so short(60 minutes) that it ends quickly....

It also has the worst gore effect ever: A woman jumps off a building. To do the effect, they throw a watermellon off the room. You actually see a watermelon hitting the ground in place of the girl. wtf.........why was that scene even needed? Some of the later gore effects are pretty good........

Gee, I can't wait until I have to watch part 2.....

(It's still better than "Ghosts of Sodom")


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 24, 2009)

Arsenic & Old Lace: 8/10 pretty funny :3


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 24, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Arsenic & Old Lace: 8/10 pretty funny :3



Do you like Cary Grant?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

Chee and I have already bought our tickets for Ghosts of Girlfriends Past on fandango.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *The Dark Knight (at home)- 5/10*
> 
> The worst grievance this movie is guilty of is being two-faced (awful pun, I'll burn in Hell); it's very clear about wanting to be a high-minded, pretentious "art" film yet invokes i*ts status as a comic book blockbuster whenever the designation is convenient.*



You didn't really go into that that much, but a prime example was the skyscraper fight scene, the only reason Batman fought those cops was so the film could have another setpiece in the film. Why couldn't Batman just tell Gordon(or any of the officers) that the hostages were dressed up like clown instead of beating the shit out of the officers, other than the fact that Batman hates cops(EX. Batmobile sequence in BB).


----------



## Adonis (Apr 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> You didn't really go into that that much, but a prime example was the skyscraper fight scene, the only reason Batman fought those cops was so the film could have another setpiece in the film. Why couldn't Batman just tell Gordon(or any of the officers) that the hostages were dressed up like clown instead of beating the shit out of the officers, other than the fact that Batman hates cops(EX. Batmobile sequence in BB).



How dare you criticize my criticizing of a movie! If I "didn't go into something much" it's because that shit wasn't important. I don't care if it was the thesis of my rant; shit is irrelevant!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that the hype has died down a little.  I can say without hesitation that I liked Iron Man more than TDK.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

I like them both equally


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2009)

I think "Iron Man" impressed me more because

1) It held up better on DVD than TDK did.

2) I didnt expect as much.

Fighting: D+

Review will be up later today.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Now that the hype has died down a little.  I can say without hesitation that I liked Iron Man more than TDK.



Me too.


*The Godfather*

The Godfather played by Marlon Brando is awesome. The story is too long though and gets a bit monotonous in the end (revenge, revenge, revenge). Yeah, call me blasphemous, but I only give it a 7.5/10.


*Final Destination*

The plot - evading the Death's design - is good. The acting is ok. I like Ali Larter.

7/10


*Tokyo Tower*

A japanese movie based on Japan's best-selling novel with the same title. It's an autobiography of Lily Franky. The story is about a mom single-handedly raising up her child (Lily Franky) after her husband left them. The mom's dedication and sacrifice without hoping anything in return is the central theme of the film. A really touching movie, with a sad ending. Reminds you not to take your parents' love for granted.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

lol, I actually really like the Final Destination movies.  They aren't good or anything, but they definitely entertained me and would entertain me even now if I watched them again.

Obsessed.  5/10.  Not a good movie.  There is a reason it wasn't screened for critics.  I was entertained throughout though.  Good date movie.  Ali Larter does crazy well.  And I thought she was hot.  I wish the movie had been R Rated.  That would have allowed for some Unfaithful type sex scenes.  Nudity would have been nice as well.  No such luck.

Previews were lousy.  Nothing worth watching.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Obsessed.  5/10.  Not a good movie.  There is a reason it wasn't screened for critics.  I was entertained throughout though.  Good date movie.  Ali Larter does crazy well.  And I thought she was hot.  I wish the movie had been R Rated.  That would have allowed for some Unfaithful type sex scenes.  Nudity would have been nice as well.  No such luck.
> 
> Previews were lousy.  Nothing worth watching.



Looked like Fatal Attraction, 'cept with a black main.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

Adventureland is still the best movie I have seen since Gran Torino.  Just a lousy last couple of months.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Miracle at St. Anna

I give it a 9/10  

I absolutely loves this movie,  And normally i don't like spike lee movies but this one was his best one by far....The story was incredible with a great twist at the end...And the only reason i didn't give it a 10 was because of the length ....It is kinda long....But other than it it definitely is a must see.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

The Day The Earth Stood Still

7.5..meh it was OK

@Rukia- TDK >> up the ass >> Iron Man
somethings wrong with you


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

TDK = Iron Man

Both good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Miracle at St. Anna
> 
> I give it a 9/10
> 
> I absolutely loves this movie,  And normally i don't like spike lee movies but this one was his best one by far....The story was incredible with a great twist at the end...And the only reason i didn't give it a 10 was because of the length ....It is kinda long....But other than it it definitely is a must see.


That's pretty much the first positive review I've heard about that movie.

Me, I lost interest in seeing it when Spike Lee tried drumming up buzz by calling Clint Eastwood's Flags of our Fathers racist.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> TDK = Iron Man
> 
> Both good.



Both good? Yes,but not when Iron Man is being compared to TDK


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Iron Man is funny and has action and TDK is serious and has action.

Two different kinds of films but they are both great equally.

Though, I REALLY love TDK just because of the Joker. 
But my unbiased side says they are both great in their own ways. They both entertained me and they both came out as smart. Each had a very nice box office and critical success as well.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

The only bad thing about Iron Man was the main bad guy..imo he sucked


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I just want Tony and Pepper to bang already. 'Nuf foreplay.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Pepper is too ugly for Tony..just pass her along to me


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Pepper is freakin' hawt, I like that actress. Especially with red hair.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

I never said she wasn't hot..just not hot enough for Iron Man xD


I feel like seeing Iron Man now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Looked like Fatal Attraction, 'cept with a black main.



Which is funny because Fatal Attraction was basically a rip-off of "Play Misty for me", starring Clint Eastwood.

Speaking of Clint, I agree with you on Spike Lee. For one, Spike was wrong because there are blacks in "Flags". Two, If memory serves, he's forgetting that blacks and whites were still segregated at that time so you wouldnt see many blacks around white troopers. 

I lost all respect for him when he was doing that Hurricane Katrina documentary and said something like "This is dedicated to my fellow Americans who suffered during Katrina. Especially my fellow African Americans."

Jeez, Spike Lee should change his name to Malcolm X. 

(Back to movies)

Police Story: B


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 25, 2009)

*iron man .. for the third time .. boring *


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2009)

State of play 7/10

I enjoyed this thriller. I thought it was well paced and the plot development is also well placed to keep  the interest of the viewer. Of course you need to like those kind of stories about politics and burocracy, if not you could end deeply bored, but if you're into it this film is one of the most recommendable lately of this genre.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2009)

*Juno*

Juno is really funny and the role is perfectly cut out for Ellen Page and Ellen Page is really cool and natural and funny and beautiful. Love it. 

9.5/10


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 25, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Juno*
> 
> Juno is really funny and the role is perfectly cut out for Ellen Page and Ellen Page is really cool and natural and funny and beautiful. Love it.
> 
> 9.5/10



She did an amazing job.  She seems like a very quick witted, naturally funny  person.  I'm tempted to think the scriptwriters met her and wrote something that would play off her strengths.  

I wonder if she will fare as well in a different genre though.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 25, 2009)

Last movie I saw was the wrestler and I'll give it a 6 maybe 7.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2009)

*20th Century Boys Part 1*

This one really impressed me. They stick to like 99.5% of the original plot and the whole cast look just like the characters they play. Japanese really are amazing when it comes to manga adaptation.

9/10

Part 2 will be Kanna-centric and she is played by Airi Taira, who looks pretty lovely.





The preview looks good. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> State of play 7/10
> 
> I enjoyed this thriller. I thought it was well paced and the plot development is also well placed to keep  the interest of the viewer. Of course you need to like those kind of stories about politics and burocracy, if not you could end deeply bored, but if you're into it this film is one of the most recommendable lately of this genre.



I was alright with it but I didn't like the whole glorification of "Reporters save the day" thing when the reporters caused so many problems by not reporting anything to the Police.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 25, 2009)

*Oldboy- 5/10*

This was just some ol' bullshit.

First and foremost, the movie doesn't provide enough context to make the action within it enjoyable. Yes, I know the point of the movie is the main character piecing together *why* he was captured, but when nothing is explained and there's no trail of bread crumbs to wean the audience's curiosity, such an approach presumes the "twist" is satisfying in and of itself. In other words, the movie just trails the viewer along, oblivious, with the promise the money shot will make up for the lack of cohesion. This could have easily been assuaged with dynamic characters and compelling writing, but alas, we're dragged through a bland caricature study.

Second, any one expecting a high-minded action film a la _Leon/The Professional_ turn back, now. Not only are the characters no where near as engaging but the "action set pieces" aren't really action set pieces; just sloppy half-fights that are far-and-few between. I'm aware it's intentional and I wasn't expecting anything highly choreographed, but action fans will leave with their dicks limp.

What's absolutely the worst, though, is the "plot tweest." Don't premise your entire film on everything falling into place AFTER the fucking thing is practically over because I can't retroactively enjoy it. Even if I love the "OMG, Bruce Willis was a ghost the whole time" revelation, which I didn't just to be clear, one minute of awesomeness doesn't make the previous 1 hour and 59 minutes any better. On top of that, a plot twist is a meaningless conceit if there are no clues building up to it and there's no reasonable way to guess it. 

Spoiler Alert:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 While I accidentally stumbled into the conclusion of Mido being Daesu's daughter since I misheard the conversation between her and the fat clerk lady, HOW THE FUCK was anyone supposed to guess that this was all the scheme of some loser from his old high school who got embarrassed because he was outed for fucking his sister by Daesu, so kidnaps him, kills his wife, keeps him prisoner in a hotel for 15 years until he goes crazy, hypnotizes both him and Mido, and ultimately makes them commit i*c*st? More importantly,THIS WAS ALL A SCHEME TO GET THE GUY TO FUCK HIS DAUGHTER!? *WHAT!? *

How does that villain motivation not sound retarded to anyone else but me? Daesu accidentally spreads a rumor about the guy fucking his sister (which was TRUE, btw) so he in turn kidnaps the guy and destroys his family? Sure, they throw in the sister committing suicide to make it more "emotional" but it's essentially a mediocre _Simpsons_ motive inflated into an action thriller. 

I wouldn't accept this shit from the slow kid in a Creative Writing class, so why are critics lauding it from a cult classic some call one of the best Asian films ever?


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

The deer hunter

8/10  started off really slow, and ended really well.   Also it is extremely long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *Oldboy- 5/10*
> 
> This was just some ol' bullshit.
> 
> ...



I appreciated the film more than you did, but Im not its biggest fan. I prefer "Sympathy for Mr Vengeance"(same director). On the twist.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was mainly bothered because the villains revenge affected the daughter and wife more. He kills the wife and this would destroy the daughter more than the already near-broken main guy. I felt that in the end, we were supposed to feel bad for the villain, but it's hard too when he killed so many people for this. Also, I didnt get why the sister comitted suicide when her final words were something like: "I don't regret it, do you?"....er, apparently she does if she's going to kill herself.

I thought it was well made, but overrated.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

highlander 10/10

just a epic story


----------



## Jimin (Apr 25, 2009)

May I ask your opinions on Rosemary's baby?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2009)

Protege: 8.5/10.

I'll provide more details a bit later.  I think a nap is in order.

I also think someone should redo the Iron Man vs. Dark Knight discussion.  I think the luster has worn off with TDK.  I think people are ready to agree that Iron Man was better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

*Munich-A-*

Avner Kaufman and his subordinates stand over a body of woman's slumped on a chair. Her head thrown back from the force of their bullet, her entire front exposed, blood seeping down from the two bullet holes they left in her chest. Avner pulls her robe over, to cover her, only for one of his subordinates to say no. The subordinate pulls the robe back, and they leave the body there.

Don't go into Munich thinking it's a standard thriller, it's a morality play first and foremost. And it does it well...most of the time. The flashbacks to Munich massacre are largely pointless(Avner was not there, so why would he be having flasbacks to it?), and while they are infrequent, they stop the movie dead in it's tracks. The last one is the worst, it happens while Avner is having sex with his wife. He climaxes as the screen is lit with gunfire...and embarrassing way to finish off a otherwise great movie.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2009)

Cloverfield - 9/10.

Good movie is really good, I have to say. There were certain things in there that had me laugh, and there was even two parts that had me jump back out of fright. I like it, though I doubt I will watch it again.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Terminator 9/10

I love that film. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

You know......I dont think I ever watched Rosemary's Baby. Shame on me.

I did, however, watch "Joy Ride 2": C


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes Man

8/10 Jim Carrey was funny, but had some bizzare scenes , in my opinion


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Martial, what's your favorite movie? I'm gonna make you a new set.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

Make it either Jaws, Godzilla...........or Friday the 13th


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Soloist - I really enjoy this and their scenes where that really drang you out of the stroyline. Overall pretty solid flick and the first great movie of the summer. 3.5/5


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished watching Traitor with Don Cheadle 

6/10   

It wasn't at all like it expected it to be,  It was just mostly plot line..Although at first it was interesting but once it went on everything got exposed to earlier.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Make it either Jaws, Godzilla...........or Friday the 13th



Kay. 

Finally, time to get rid of the horrid Naruto set.


----------



## The Anomaly (Apr 25, 2009)

Observe and Report - 6.5/10.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

Swing Vote 2/5 

You know what from the previews...you couldn't tell Bud was this much of a dumbass, and christ all mighty, were we supposed to even like either of the candidates.


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Swing Vote 2/5
> 
> You know what from the previews...you couldn't tell Bud was this much of a dumbass, and christ all mighty, were we supposed to even like either of the candidates.



I'm guessing they were making both assholes so that they don't look biased to either side.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

Fast & Furious 7/10

I liked the car and all, but the plot was so so.


----------



## Cenyane (Apr 26, 2009)

yea....monsters vs aliens, gets a 9/10 (im just a 12 year old dude, ya cant blame me)


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2009)

I just came back from watching "The Soloist"..

9/10

really well done


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2009)

*Departures a.k.a. Okuribito*

Another Oscar-winning film. It is about death and funeral. The main character, Daigo was a cellist. But after his orchestra was disbanded and he lost his job, he and his wife (Hirosue Ryoko) moved from Tokyo to his childhood hometown of Yamagata. There he found a job in funeral service and works as an Okuribito. His jobs are to clean up dead bodies and help them put on clothes and make-ups before sending them off to cremation. Overall a fairly good movie with a fresh theme and a melancholic tone through out.

8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2009)

Tarzan: 8.5/10

The Soloist: 8/10

Legally Blonde: 7/10


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 26, 2009)

City of Amber- 8/10

I enjoyed watching it and there is Bill Muray as the villain


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 26, 2009)

*X-men-B-*

It's aged pretty well, even if it's rather underwhelming if you don't look at it as a beginning of a trilogy.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 26, 2009)

Gake no ue no Ponyo 7/10

Last film from Miyazaki. Its the most kiddie one but thats not a bad thing by itself. The animation as always superb, specially when its draw like if it were by a little kid. The story is a free version of the Little mermaid but with all the charming and imagination of Ghibli. Worth to those brave people who are not afraid to watch a film meant for little audiences.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 26, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> ​
> Gangster High.
> 
> Better then what I expected somehow had a "Stand By Me" feeling to it. The friendship scenes were heart warming and the fighting scenes made me cringe, well the last fight at least, not as good as  but definitely enjoyable for me.
> ...



Where can I get this movie?


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr. No

7.5/10

I thought it was descent.  its not the best bond movie Sean Connery did but its worth watching if your a james bond fan...And imo Sean is the second best bond...And he does a pretty job in this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *X-men-B-*
> 
> It's aged pretty well, even if it's rather underwhelming if you don't look at it as a beginning of a trilogy.



That's what I think. The action scenes are good, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

Marley & Me: 7.5/10

I'm a sucker for animal movies (especially dogs), and this movie was good in that aspect.  The plot was engaging enough, but sometimes got a bit slow.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The Amityville Horror (1979) - *_4/5, I really liked it.
_Pretty cool movie. I usually don't like older movies. I usually like the newer remakes of them. Way different in this case.

*The Amityville Horror (2005) - *_2/5, I didn't like it.
_They did a horrible job with this. The original was far superior.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2009)

On Amityville Horror, I thought the original was scarier but also a bit too slow for my tastes. The remake was alright, but too dumb for my tastes.

The Negotiator: A-

Cool Samuel Jackson thriller.


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

*Aliens Vs. Predator: Requiem* = 2.5/5.
I watched AVP:R last night. My reaction was:
"A chestburster breaks out from a kid and the womb of a pregnant woman? Damn, it's very inappropriate for a scene on a movie."

Well, it was entertaining.


----------



## ez (Apr 27, 2009)

the 400 blows

8.5/10 

found it more enjoyable than i thought i would. love the directing.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 27, 2009)

A.I.

5/10

The whole movie didn't make any sense...It was extremely hard to follow..and it didn't get any better at the end  it actually left me. more confused..And usually i like movies that keep me thinking...but not this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

I watched Yojimbo again last night. 10/10

Even better than the first time, really. Perfect blend of sword-fighting, comedy, drama, and epic awesomeness via Toshiro Mifune's badass acting skillz.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm the only one who seems to prefer Leone's "Fistful of Dollars" over "Yojimbo".....great movie though(my biggest complaint about Yojimbo is the music, which is one of my bigger praises with Dollars)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 27, 2009)

1/10

House of Wax. 

It was terrible, period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Did you watch the original, remake or the new remake?

lol, there are lots of them. I mainly refer to the Vincent Price one and the Paris Hilton one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

I enjoyed the music in Yojimbo; it was kind of strange at times, but very fitting. I haven't seen Fistful of Dollars, but I intend on doing so in the near future (I saw about 5 minutes of it and it piqued my interest).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Yojimbo gets the advantage of having a bigger budget and.....well, being the original. But to me, it's pacing is uneven and I thought the score was annoying and overused. Still, it's a great movie and I rated it a 3.5/4.

Fistful is awesome to me because of it's score, which is very memorable. I also like how Leone can make mundane movements(like walking) look cool. Both are alike in terms of plot, but different in terms of execution.

They're both great and I'd probably say Yojimbo is better because it was the first, but Fistful entertains me more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll have to watch the movie to make any kind of opinion on anything, but I think Toshiro Mifune does a good job of making walking look cool, too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah but it's just Mifune, and that's because Mifune can make anything look cool.

Leone makes everyone look cool, such as when the Wife of the gang leader tells her group not to eat or drink anything and keep their wits about them and they begin to walk to the other groups place. Every movement looks lyrical and sticks with you.

It's also a typical Leone trait. All of his movies(except his previous film, Colosuss of Rhodes; Haven't seen "Duck you Sucker") are that way, especially "Good, Bad and the Ugly".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Dance Flick:  9/10.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 27, 2009)

Doubt:  8.7/10 great movie~


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2009)

1/10
dragonball evolution


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 27, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> 1/10
> dragonball evolution



Why watch it again when you hated it so much the first time?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Why watch it again when you hated it so much the first time?



because people wouldn't listen to me when i said it was utter shit


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> because people wouldn't listen to me when i said it was utter shit



Because you're wrong? Nah, just playing. But i can't take any of your DBE ratings/reviews seriously until you see something I consider to be horrible.......

On a random note, I just bought "GMK: All Out Monster attack"(dont think I got the title right). lol, even though I've watched it twice, it's the only Godzilla movie that makes me excited to watch again.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 27, 2009)

What Fox did to Dragonball with Evolution is no worse than what Toriyama himself did to it with Z. I mean fuck, you've got SSJ3 Goku as your set when that was the ugliest, most egregious bullshit in Dragonball history, Son Goku.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2009)

Frontier(s)

Great, if depressing and ugly, little french horror film much in a similar vein to The Texas Chainsaw Massacre with added torture and gut-wrenching violence and gore. Definitely one of the best foreign horror films I've seen.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Adonis said:


> What Fox did to Dragonball with Evolution is no worse than what Toriyama himself did to it with Z. I mean fuck, you've got SSJ3 Goku in your sig when that was the ugliest, most egregious bullshit ever, Son Goku.



lol, that's true. I was a huge DBZ fan, but I couldnt even finish the Buu arc......I just lost interest in the story. 

Then came GT.....

Also, as I said, the anime did the same thing that DBE did. I remember a DB movie that had Chouzu a Prince or some shit. DBE didn't do anything that hadn't been done before.....


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2009)

The Dark Half - 7.5/10

I usually hate horror movies, but this one was pretty enjoyable.
"What's happening here!?"
"Murder."
I laughed. :ho


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 27, 2009)

Mission Impossible. 
9/10  i love it.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _eh._ 





MartialHorror said:


> Because you're wrong? Nah, just playing. But i can't take any of your DBE ratings/reviews seriously until you *see something I consider to be horrible.......*
> 
> On a random note, I just bought "GMK: All Out Monster attack"(dont think I got the title right). lol, even though I've watched it twice, it's the only Godzilla movie that makes me excited to watch again.


ok if you cant take my ratings seriously then fine


Adonis said:


> What Fox did to Dragonball with Evolution is no worse than what Toriyama himself did to it with Z. I mean fuck, you've got SSJ3 Goku as your set when that was the ugliest, most egregious bullshit in Dragonball history, Son Goku.


seeing as how i'd rather not have to sit here and explain the reasoning for my set and hatred of dragon ball:evolution. so i'm going to stick with my reasoning for hating the movie which by the way wasn't even stated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: _eh._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, dont take me so seriously. I say that to everyone who gives a 0/10 or a 1/10, ratings that to me, belong to movies with no passable qualities. 

*Sigh* Why can't someone stoop to my level and watch "Terror Toons" or "Oasis of the Zombies".....


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2009)

Cause we don't want to turn into you Martial.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 27, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: _eh._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying you're wrong for hating it; I gave it a 3/10.

You just seem like you were going to give it the lowest score possible simply for existing and not being a panel-to-panel translation, regardless of how bad it actually was. The fact it _was_ indeed bad, or mediocre at best, doesn't make you any less transparent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Adonis, have you seen the first live action DB movie(the Chinese one)? That's what happens when you get an almost exact remake........Perhaps watching it is what made me go soft on DBE...........

Anime translates poorly into film. Either you get films that change too much(DBE) or films that suck because they are too close to the original(Speed Racer).


----------



## Adonis (Apr 27, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey Adonis, have you seen the first live action DB movie(the Chinese one)? That's what happens when you get an almost exact remake........Perhaps watching it is what made me go soft on DBE...........
> 
> Anime translates poorly into film. Either you get films that change too much(DBE) or films that suck because they are too close to the original(Speed Racer).



I'll give it a shot if I'm out of razor sharp dildos and in a particularly masochistic mood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'll give it a shot if I'm out of razor sharp dildos and in a particularly masochistic mood.



lol, jeez, you say that about something I'd rate 1.5/4 stars........YOU MUST SEE THE BAD ONES ADONIS! ONLY THEN CAN YOU GROW AS A MOVIE REVIEWER!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2009)

*Transformers*

Whoa, it was super action-packed. Kept me entertained from the beginning to the end. The cgi was really impressive. Great job.

9/10


----------



## Zett (Apr 28, 2009)

"Knowing". It's good and I was amused why there were aliens in the movie. End of the world is imminent, my friend.

Rate: *6.7/10*.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 28, 2009)

The marine

3/10  Has to be one of the worst movies i've seen in a long time...but i can't say that i expected to much out of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

Zett said:


> "Knowing". It's good and I was amused why there were aliens in the movie. End of the world is imminent, my friend.
> 
> Rate: *6.7/10*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't give spoilers without tags




House by the Cemetery: B

It's funny because you think it will be a Lucio Fulci gothic horror.....WITH A PLOT! At first glance, it does have one. But when you think about it you realize how nonsensical it still is. Still, I really dig this one for some freaky scenes(one sort of lifted from "Evil Dead" with the crazy tape recording) and some heavy suspense. Finally, it has a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



downer ending


 that actually hits hard and I approve of it. Not Fulci's best, but one of his better ones. Guess I won't need to revise this review....


----------



## Rampage (Apr 28, 2009)

lats 2 moovies i saw

DBE----2/10 TERRIBLE.


slum dog--10/10 awesome movie loved it!!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 28, 2009)

Ip Man - 7/10

Pure action, but I'm getting so sick of the japanese sentiments and patriotism in these movies.  Action was on par with fearless, but story and characters fall short of fearless quality.



Yasha said:


> *Transformers*
> 
> Whoa, it was super action-packed. Kept me entertained from the beginning to the end. The cgi was really impressive. Great job.
> 
> 9/10



I would've given it a 9/10 if they threw shia lebouf out and focused more on the transformers.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give spoilers without tags



Don't go repeating the spoilers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Don't go repeating the spoilers.



Don't go repeating my repeating of the spoilers.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

Death Proof - 1/10

Anyone who thinks this movie is good needs to go die in a fire, Tarantino included. I know it sounds wrong, but you can't _seriously_ think this movie is anything other than terrible and not have his cock permanently lodged in your mouth.


I think it's the first time I've actually thrown a DVD away...


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

I like Death Proof. Not his best film (I consider it one of his worst) but its entertaining.


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2009)

Dawn of the Dead 2004 remake

7.5..it was alright


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> Death Proof - 1/10
> 
> Anyone who thinks this movie is good needs to go die in a fire, Tarantino included. I know it sounds wrong, but you can't _seriously_ think this movie is anything other than terrible and not have his cock permanently lodged in your mouth.
> 
> ...



Another example of newb ratings. Also, seriously, why would you buy a movie you haven't seen?

Well.....I do that all the time. But only for obscure movies and ones that cost very little.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2009)

Cloverfield. Watched it again last night. One of my faves. 8/10.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah i liked Death proof myself....I didn't think it was great..It was real slow but thats how it was meant to come off.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

The ending to Death Proof was the best part.


----------



## Heran (Apr 28, 2009)

Wild Zero - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

whoa, Wild Zero gets a 10/10? I mean, any "Zombie Vs Rock N Roll" movie can't be all that bad, but I dont know if it deserved that high.

Funny movie though. Great for what it is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2009)

Chee, we were right about the new Jennifer Garner movie.

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past:  9.5/10.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw the end of 21 the other night.  What I saw I liked, especially Kevin Spacey's role.  I can't give it a fair rating, though.

Saw the first few minutes of Next right after, and fuck do I hate that movie.  Nicholas Cage is just.. god he is not a handsome man.  And his hair in that movie makes him look a thousand times worse.  Not to mention that the movie plays out like a terrible fanfic.


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

I watched "BOLT" last night and my comment was:
"Very dramatic with a full-action packed scenes that can make you jump out of your seats".

8.5/10.


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chee, we were right about the new Jennifer Garner movie.
> 
> Ghosts of Girlfriends Past:  9.5/10.



really?..really?! omg no,I dont believe you 


Monty Python and the Holy Grail

10/10

One of the funniest movies period


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2009)

*The Prestige*

The magician's world is a cut-throat business. The story is about the rivalry between two magicians getting out of hand. It's worth watching.

7.5/10


----------



## Sena01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Fast and the Furious 8/10  it was good but no the best fast and the furious because i'm not contented with racing cars and the story was not that good. for me 

and 

i bit too old it was a movie last year Death Race 10/10  the effect are good the story and i like the girl


----------



## Heran (Apr 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> whoa, Wild Zero gets a 10/10? I mean, any "Zombie Vs Rock N Roll" movie can't be all that bad, but I dont know if it deserved that high.
> 
> Funny movie though. Great for what it is.



Yeah, I overrated it out of sheer excitement. I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 29, 2009)

*^

^

^

both of them r good .. but i liked the fast more *


----------



## ez (Apr 29, 2009)

Akira said:


> Death Proof - 1/10
> 
> Anyone who thinks this movie is good needs to go die in a fire, Tarantino included. I know it sounds wrong, but you can't _seriously_ think this movie is anything other than terrible and not have his cock permanently lodged in your mouth.
> 
> ...



i thought the movie was pretty fucking boring but not throw your dvd copy of it away boring. far from the worst out there.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 29, 2009)

LA Confidential 

8.5/10

Its  a pretty good movie,,if your a fan of Russell Crowe you should check it out.  its kinda long but its worth the watch.


----------



## Juli (Apr 29, 2009)

Kingdom of Heaven [7/10]

Good movie but it lacks something..O_o


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

The Great Escape 10/10

While the ending feels like it drags, its definately a great film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2009)

Keep forgetting..............

Half Nelson: A

Slow, but I loved the characters and loved the ending. It's touching, but not a typical movie ending. Ryan Gosling, who I personally think is generally an overrated actor(mainly due to him being miscast in Fracture), actually does a great job here. I can see why people like him. I think that's the last movie I'll watch in film class.......


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Great Escape 10/10
> 
> While the ending feels like it drags, its definately a great film.



[YOUTUBE]YExetXLMPQY[/YOUTUBE]



Gonna try to see The Soloist this weekend.  Hopefully.  I think I get paid on Friday so I should be able to afford it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Great Escape 10/10
> 
> While the ending feels like it drags, its definately a great film.



Have you actually see Herzog's Nosferatu??


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Have you actually see Herzog's Nosferatu??



Yup, I saw it in my German class. 

Also saw Amadeus in the German language as well. I miss that class.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 29, 2009)

Kinski was a top actor

He scared the shit outta me just by hitting that chair


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't seen it in a while, but I'm gonna rent it again. It's a very good film from what I remembered about it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 29, 2009)

8.5/10 Fighting ..


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2009)

*The Baxter-C*

Another romantic-comedy by a member of the comedy group "Stella," and it's just as unremarkable as the last. Like _Run Fatboy Run_, the humor is noticeably less odd than what is expected, and the bits that do reach that oddity mostly come from minor characters that have less than two minutes of screen time.

Instead, a lot of the movie is filled with the rather bland, generic, and frankly boring characters played by Elizabeth Banks, and Justin Theorux, while the much more interesting character Cecil, played by Michelle Williams seems to disappear for chunks at a time.

But the movie is still a entertaining and humorous experience, which is more than you can say for most rom-coms.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2009)

Terror Toons: F-(yes, I know it doesnt exist).

This used to be my worst movie of all time and for some reason, I decided I wanted to try it out  again. Well, while it was replaced by a few movies as worst ever, it now one its position back.

Ugh, I feel sick. Review will be up later tonight.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Terror Toons: F-(yes, I know it doesnt exist).
> 
> This used to be my worst movie of all time and for some reason, I decided I wanted to try it out  again. Well, while it was replaced by a few movies as worst ever, it now one its position back.
> 
> Ugh, I feel sick. Review will be up later tonight.



I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 29, 2009)

The great escape was good..but the background music was so annoying


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2009)

Forgot this one...

*Mary Shelley's Frankenstein-D- *
Frankenstein, injected with even more melodrama. To the point where it's flowing out the seams.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont even remember which Frankenstein is which. Is it the one with De Niro?

The only ones I remember are the Boris Karloff and the Christopher Lee ones.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2009)

*The Shawshank Redemption*

This is definitely one of the best films I'd ever seen. Ever. There is little wonder why it's ranked on top on the imdb. Oh man, Morgan Freeman has got a sexy voice. xD

10/10


My latest top 3 (in no particular order):
The Shawshank Redemption
The Lord of the Rings
The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2009)

Death Race: C-

Not bad considering it's just exploitation fluff. Still, the plot is shamelessly lifted from Lucio Fulci's "New Gladiators"....

Then again, after watching fucking Terror Toons, even "Street Fighter: the Legend of Chun-Li" sounds good.


----------



## Federer (Apr 30, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden movie 2: Bonds

1.5/10 

Waste of my time.


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

Twilight.

3/10.

Too many plot holes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

run fat boy run.

7/10

funny as most of the stars movies.  the ending seemed cliche and awkwardly inserted for a movie that plotwise was progressing fine.  The female lead seems to have trouble getting well written parts imo.  The indian chick landlord was smoking


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

Watchmen I give it an A +

Here are my top 10

01.2001 A Space Oddysey
02.Gone With the Wind
03.Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
04.The Matrix
05.The Good Shepard
06.Star Wars IV
07.Trading Places
08.The Lord of the Rings
09.Body of Lies
10.Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Akira (Apr 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Another example of newb ratings. Also, seriously, why would you buy a movie you haven't seen?
> 
> Well.....I do that all the time. But only for obscure movies and ones that cost very little.



I found no positive aspects to Death Proof whatsoever and woudn't recommend it to anyone, doesn't this justify a 1/10 score?

You with your superior reviewing experience should be able to tell me, yes?


Oh and I bought Death Proof because it was cheap.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 30, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> 8.5/10 Fighting ..



Jesus.....you cant be serious


----------



## Federer (Apr 30, 2009)

X men (2000)
starring Patrick Stewart, Sir Ian Mckellen, Hugh Jackman, Halle Berry.

An awesome movie, just saw it on TV (again :ho).

Scott: Prove it.
Wolvie: You're a dick. 
Scott: Ok.


----------



## Mar Azul (Apr 30, 2009)

Role Models 7/10

Funny, especially the kids.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2009)

Akira said:


> I found no positive aspects to Death Proof whatsoever and woudn't recommend it to anyone, doesn't this justify a 1/10 score?
> 
> You with your superior reviewing experience should be able to tell me, yes?
> 
> ...



Easy, it's not shot-on-video. The film, at the absolute least, makes use of its budget and *looks* good. It also has violence and some cool car stunts. Hence, there are positive aspects that would appeal to some action fans and gore fans.

With that said, Im not a big fan of the film. I rated it a 2.5/4, and I was probably just being nice about it. 

The reason I get antsy about super low ratings like that is because I tend to watch movies that are vastly inferior to movies like DBE and Death Proof. I'm so alone in this world......


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm so alone in this world......



Please Martial, just shut up about how you watched Slashed Dreams or whatever it was.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2009)

He forces himself to watch them anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Please Martial, just shut up about how you watched Slashed Dreams or whatever it was.



I CAN'T. you guys are like my AA meeting or something. 

My name is MartialHorror and I am a bad movie addict. NOW GIVE ME HUGS!


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

Lonesome Dove 10/10

Best Western ever.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2009)

Shoot 'Em Up ... 6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 30, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire-A-*

Pretty much the same opinion I had when I saw it the first time, the second half drags a little bit and the way a character is dealt with near the end still feels off.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have given it a B-..way too overrated

good film though


----------



## Even (May 1, 2009)

Howl's Moving Castle - 10/10

damn, I love this movie... It's a pure work of art, and one of Miyazaki's best.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 1, 2009)

The spirit

6/10

I just thought it was ok nothing to special.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 1, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies 10/10

A masterpiece of a movie and shows that anime isnt just about swords and magic powers and that it can have depth and real emotion behind it. A must see for any real anime fan


----------



## Fan o Flight (May 1, 2009)

Persuit of Happiness 10/10
I appreciate this movie a lot more than I did a year ago because I really do understand how the guy feels. Here you are suffering but you see all of these people smiling around you and you say "Why can't I be like that?" Excellent movie.


----------



## halfhearted (May 1, 2009)

_Torch Song Trilogy:_ 9/10

Harvey Fierstein: I never knew how good an actor he could be until I saw this film; there are certain scenes where he just perfectly captures the spontaneity of stage acting while also bringing this sense of personal intimacy which is almost unsettling in how vulnerable it can be. Particularly as regards his arguments with his mother and his mirror monologues, I was very taken in by the realistic flow and feeling of his performance. Generally speaking, the emotion of the film was just wonderfully down-to-earth without the air of Hollywood or the grit of an indie film. 

The storytelling is a bit heavy-handed and obviously devoted to championing a cause regardless of how much deus ex machina is needed to create the appropriate circumstances for this promotion. But, it's also very self-effacing, witty and warm in its dialogue, and feels true; so, the minor faults are rather easy to accept in the end.

All in all, this pretty much became my favorite movie with a drag queen protagonist along with _Hedwig and the Angry Inch_ (although, both are enjoyed for very different reasons, obviously).


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2009)

X-Men Origin: Wolverine ... OMFG that shit was bad/10

I knew going in that it was going to be bad. But dayum .... shit was even worst than I thought it would be.  The only thing I liked about it were the trailers (Transformer: Revenge of the Fallen, District 9, Terminator Salvation) that came before it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

X Men origins: Wolverine: B-

Review will be up later today.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

The Jazz Singer

7.5/10

While it is the first talkie, its still an average movie (in today's standards I guess).


----------



## Cenyane (May 1, 2009)

The Incredibles
10/10
its too good


----------



## ez (May 1, 2009)

driven to kill - 4/10

standard seagal flick with some terrible acting and directing here and there. it didn't even have cool fight scenes this time (most of them bordered on lame, a few were passable) , although it did have a knack for building up tension rather nicely and subsequently ruining it by doing something ludicrous. despite its innately cliched nature, it managed to entertain me via unintentional humor.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Holy crap, is it new? I cant believe there is a Seagal title I havent heard of.....although to be fair, they all sound alike.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

lol, another bad movie to watch Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Guess so. There is nothing like a bad movie to make my day.

Luckily, I dont think I'll get any bad movies till wednesday(over the next few days I'll review a Godzilla movie I really like, Transiberian(dont know how to spell it; but it's gotten good reviews) and maybe "Stray Dog", a Kurosawa film.

But then on Wednesday I recieve Troll/Troll 2 double feature from netflix....the latter being the worst rated movie on imdb.com(strangely, i've seen it and don't remember it being....THAT BAD. But it's been years).


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

I wanna see that movie. I saw that "THEY'RE EATING HER! And then they're gonna eat me! OMMMMGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!" part on youtube. Looks hilarious. :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (May 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I wanna see that movie. I saw that "THEY'RE EATING HER! And then they're gonna eat me! OMMMMGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!" part on youtube. Looks hilarious. :ho



Doesn't the ghost of his grandfather tell him to piss on some food so his family doesn't get poisoned?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Yes, I remember that part....remember the famous line Chee quoted as well.

I remember various parts(the dude turning into a plant)..but dont remember the quality all that well.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

I dunno, haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine...7.5/10...


----------



## ez (May 1, 2009)

yeah it's new. his latest released movie, i think.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 1, 2009)

*Freddy vs. Jason*

Overflowing with camp and cheese and bad one liners. Except for the "Why aren't you coming?" "it's not my fault she's dead on her feet!" part, which for some reason made me lol pretty hard.
Didn't expect anything else though. I think I've been watching too many serious and complicated horror films to be able to enjoy this as it was intended, but eh, I had a bit of fun.

5/10

*Diary of the Dead*

Wasn't really scary, but I like how it actually felt like what it was trying to be, just a short segment of a mass event as seen through the eyes of the students, ending just as abruptly as it started.

So my Romero zombie films now rank:

1. Dawn (9/10)
2. Diary (7/10)
3. Land (6/10)

and i've yet to see Night and Day.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

My aunt let me watch Freddy vs Jason when I was a little kid. I believe that was the first time I saw tits on a movie screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Whoa shit, you really are young. I was able to see F Vs J in theaters when it came out in.....2003? I loved it at the time, but the 2nd time I saw it I liked it less.......Been awhile since my last time though.

Transsiberian: D-

Fuck it, first Grosford Park and now this? I'm never going to listen to the critics again whenever they give this much praise to a thriller/murder mystery. BORING!


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 1, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine: Great action scenes and the movie did stay well to the comics but the character devoplment should have been a lot better. Gambit should have a bigger role too and the final battle with Deadpool kick ass too. 7.5/10


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

2003...I was...about 11 years old I think.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2009)

I was 12 I think..maybe 11

Chee your sig is win xD

X-Men 1..8/10

good film, might be the best from the series


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2009)

_Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes_: 9.5/10

Eerie and provocative anti-epic structured around the man vs. world conflict and building towards more of a climactic mood than event, _Aguirre _was a very substantial and brilliantly mad film. Klaus Kinski's facial shots alone made it worth the watch in all of their self-glorifying insanity. And, I really loved the emphasis on the natural world and the dangers it presented to the cast. At some points, I was greatly reminded of early German romanticist paintings in how certain shots would seem to feature the land itself as the main character rather than the humans attempting to make their way through the wilderness. 

Also, after watching this movie and looking up a bit of information on director Werner Herzog and his other films, I wasn't too surprised to find out that it was all shot on a stolen camera, some of the acting scenes were rumored to have been performed at gunpoint (with Herzog forcing the actors to go on), starvation and disease were common dangers on the set, and Herzog didn't even know the dialogue for his scenes until just before he had the crew shoot them. 

I think, _Fitzcarraldo _has now become a must-watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> 2003...I was...about 11 years old I think.



Jeez, you're such a little kid.

I was.......shit, how old am I again........Oh yeah, in 2003, I would've been 17......


----------



## Vonocourt (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> My aunt let me watch Freddy vs Jason when I was a little kid. I believe that was the first time I saw tits on a movie screen.



Roadhouse was the first time I saw doggy style.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

hmmmmm, hell if I now what the first nudity movie I ever watched was........I've been watching horror flicks since I was 5 years old.

One of the earlier ones is "Creature", an "Alien" rip-off.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 2, 2009)

X-men Origins: Wolverine :

8/10

surprisingly good, TONS of crazy awesome action, all of the fights are completely epic


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

Blue Velvet 9.5/10



MartialHorror said:


> Jeez, you're such a little kid.
> 
> I was.......shit, how old am I again........Oh yeah, in 2003, I would've been 17......



Already forgetting your age, god you're old. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Blue Velvet 9.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> Already forgetting your age, god you're old. :ho



Well.........you're young!

Glad you liked BV.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

BEING YOUNG SUCKS. I'm gonna have to sneak into a rated R movie today. 

At first I turned out to be hating it, I hate teenage dramas. And then, BAM, crazy Frank dude comes along to have some rough sex.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2009)

War .... 6.5/10

Great 1st twist. The 2nd was stupid. The movie needed more fight scenes between Li & Statham.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

Sunshine Cleaning 10/10

Holy shit on crackers, I was so scared. One of the theatre employees came in for some reason and looked at the audience. He moved around 4 times looking at us. I swear, I thought he was gonna ask to see my ticket, holy shit.


----------



## Man in Black (May 2, 2009)

What movie should I go see, The Soloist or Wolverine?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmmm, based on reviews, Wolverine was a disapointing action movie while the Soloist was a disapointing drama. So what would you rather see?

Havent seen Soloist, but I dug Wolverine.


----------



## D1am0nds (May 2, 2009)

lol last movie i saw was 7 pounds and i give it a 10/10


----------



## Cenyane (May 2, 2009)

X-men Origin gets a fukin 10/10 

Fighting gets a 10/10, make note that the lady made me want to put a 10000/10


----------



## Weizen_Bier (May 2, 2009)

star trek : first contact 

8.5/10

also watched star trek the motion picture, star trek wrath of khan and star trek the voyage home.

getting in the treki mood for next week  it's a shame the other star trek movies suck  especially 5 and the tng ones minus first contact)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant All Out Monster Attack: A-

Wish the title would be shorter......Long live Shusuke Kaneko, who hasn't made a bad movie yet.......that I've seen(he did this, the newer Gamera movies, crossfire and the Death Note movies)


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

Wolverine: 7.5/10

Although there are problems with it, mostly the obvious plot holes, it was still pretty darn funny and kept me entertained.

One of my problems when I first saw it was the pacing, but it seemed slower on my second viewing although there were no extras added. Huuuurm.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2009)

The Silence of the Lambs 9/10

Anthony Hopkins was incredible. The music for the film was also well done, and even though I knew what the twists of the movie would be, I had to take into account that this movie was made one ore two years before I was even born so the twists in that time would have been huge and unexpected.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Stray Dog: A-

A non-Samurai movie that, yes, I'll review(monday).


----------



## Ema Skye (May 2, 2009)

Milk: 9.5/10 Great movie.


----------



## Gaiash (May 3, 2009)

*V for Vendetta* 9/10

A really impressive film that I didn't expect to be this good.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *V for Vendetta* 9/10
> 
> A really impressive film that I didn't expect to be this good.



I hate that movie. I watched it, was impartial. Read the comic book, and now I'm just plainly pissed.

She was supposed to be a first-timing hooker dang-nabit!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2009)

I just Got back and it was awesome a solid 3/5

i was surmised  i actually like what they did with Deadpool

it worked cause as they said "Wade wont shut his 

it fit with his origins in the Comic "* an Experiment to replicate wolverines healing abilities left him physically  scared*" and if u think about it  it was clever giving him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Teleportation


 cause if u know deadpool u know that that's his thing in the comics as well, though i thought the Eye beams were a little much, i was over all pleased, 

over all the movie was good, nice action the cgi wasn't as bad as some have made it sound, 

Sabertooth was Incredibly true to the character much better then the mindless beast in X-men

I like Blob and Wraith more then i thought i would Specially Wraith

and Gambit was all i thought he'd be

I have few complaints, 1 I would have liked Agent Zero and Wolverine to actually fight [Also why the hell didn't they give him the Adamantium bullets?]

2, Silverfox should have been "more" Indian

3, the way he lost his memories was a little....

Over all Good Movie i look forward to: Wolverine 2, Gambit, and DEADPOOL :


----------



## Sine (May 3, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine overall a 6 

Ryan Reynolds parts 7.5


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Go see Sunshine Cleaning people. I really love that movie. 

Also wanna see 500 Days of Summer when that comes out. :3


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

"Moon" is what I'm most excited about..so when it comes out, be there or be square


----------



## Heran (May 3, 2009)

Kingpin - 6/10

Didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Medusa (May 3, 2009)

Bank Job

9/10

nice movie.. alot of boobies and hairy pussies..

jason statham is always awesome in every movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2009)

Eh? Why does everyone reference the boobs/pussies in Bank Job when I hardly noticed any. Just a little bit in the opening scene really.........and during the prostitution scenes.


----------



## Gaiash (May 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate that movie. I watched it, was impartial. Read the comic book, and now I'm just plainly pissed.
> 
> She was supposed to be a first-timing hooker dang-nabit!!!


I haven't read the comic yet but I plan to start reading it today. I wanted to see the movie first to enjoy it as a movie rather than compare it to the original comic.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 3, 2009)

Fast and Furious last one- 8/10

Would have given a 10/10 if it would have been just about cars.


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

so couple days ago I had matrix marathon

*Matrix 9.9/10*

this is movie was nearly perfect, interesting storyline, innovatinve special effects, actors that were  pretty good in their roles (even Keanu was pretty good with his "I don't really know what is happening" face that was appropriate for most of the time)

*Matrix Reloaded 8/10*

too bad it couldn't be as groundbreaking as the first movie, but it was still really good. The twist at the end would be even better if it was hinted more subtly. Special effects and fighting scenes still pretty awesome

*Matrix Revolutions 7.5/10*

The ending of the trilogy disappointed me a bit. Neo = Jesus refrence got kinda ridiculous at the very end, not to mention that the ending was kinda vague ("peace" what does that exactly mean? srsly, they should give us more details about it)

But I have to admit that the battle for zion was pretty epic and made the movie more interesting


----------



## Disturbia (May 3, 2009)

The Uninvited - 7/10

I recommend this movie. I'm glad more psychological horrors seem to be coming back, it seems the whole 'bad guy creeping round with a knife' thing is getting rather boring.


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> The Uninvited - 7/10
> 
> I recommend this movie. I'm glad more psychological horrors seem to be coming back, it seems the whole 'bad guy creeping round with a knife' thing is getting rather boring.


oh that is the remake of A Tale of Two Sisters, right? DVDrip is out so I prolly see it


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2009)

*X-Men III: The Last Stand-C*

Even with all the problems the film has, I was never really bored while watching it, and that's pretty much all I ask for in a popcorn flick.


----------



## halfhearted (May 3, 2009)

_Doubt:_ 8.5/10

Phillip Seymour Hoffman and Meryl Streep acting against one another? Of course, the acting was brilliant in this movie. The screenplay/dialogue was also fantastic in how it came off as realistic but very much geared towards conveying a message to its audience. More than anything else, I was impressed by the mood the film created and how it prompted one to question the events of the series and one's own daily perspectives. 

Weakest point was easily the direction. While being a bit heavy-handed for a film like this is understandable, it was definitely worse than necessary.. What I mean to say is: making symbolism striking does not equate to shoving it down someone's throat. Directing scenes in such manner made for a very few but noticeable awkward moments. In a way, it reminded me of the excellent commentary by narrator Robert Downey Jr. in _Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_ when he mocks the film for focusing on a specific event, saying something really sarcastically like, 'Oh yeah, I wonder if _that _will be important later on.'


----------



## Purchase (May 3, 2009)

Obessed 8.5/10 Funniest thriller I've seen in a while

Funniest line: "Breathe ***** Breathe"


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

Wolverine Origins 3/5

Okay movie in my opinion it could have been better...why the hell didn't they just give the adamantium bullets to Zero.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 3, 2009)

17 again 6/10

A bit of a surprise certainly. I expected this to be a movie for kids and teenager girls wanking with Zac Efron and while it excessively portraits him as your perfect boy who makes everything all right I admit the movie is almost all time entertaining and the humour, although light-hearted, its not stupid.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 3, 2009)

Treasure Planet: 8.5/10


----------



## Tomasso (May 3, 2009)

The Green Mile- 9.5/10

The acting is great, and the storyline is amazing.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2009)

Role Models - I can't give this a fair rating because we watched it at work, so I missed part of it, and couldn't hear other sections.  What I did see I liked, though.  I would TOTALLY play that Laire game, and Paul Rudd is hot. :3


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2009)

Burn After Reading: C+

Er, how did I find this to be THAT funny?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2009)

taken

didn't know an old guy could be so badass   if u wanna see villains get dealt with, this is the movie


----------



## loveUchiha (May 4, 2009)

Zoolander 9/10.
have this on dvd so i watched it 
and i love it.
'tis hilarious.


----------



## Medusa (May 4, 2009)

Crank: High Voltage 10/10 teh best movie of 2009

its crazier than crank... amy stares at horse with huge penis scene.. it crackes me up.. I still cant stop laughing WHAHAHAHAHAHA

so many hilarious moments


----------



## Heran (May 4, 2009)

Anger Management: 7/10

I'm a big Jack Nicholson fan. Clearly not the greatest film he's been in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2009)

Fistful of Dollars - 9/10

I liked it. I tried to keep from constantly comparing it to Yojimbo, but it's almost impossible to do. I'm not sure how "cool" everyone's walking was though. 

Man with no name was pretty similar to Sanjuro in some ways--IE: scratching his beard. He wasn't funny though. That's what I thought made Yojimbo stand apart. It had a dark humor to it which wasn't present here.

The final showdown also wasn't as ominous as Sanjuro's appearance. It was pretty good, but the guy not doing anything but going for the hear was a little lame (it made some sense, given his backstory, but c'mon. After 10 shots, you aim for the head!) Sanjuro's victory with a kitchen knife over a pistol was also a bit more satisfying.

All in all it was a good movie. The music was kind of weird I thought, but I'm not used to westerns anyway.


----------



## Adonis (May 4, 2009)

*X2 (on F/X)- 7/10*

I don't see how people can call _X-men_ mediocre, which it was, but laud this movie as one of the best comic book adaptations when the problems of the first carry over into this. Half the characters are still miscast (Storm, Rogue, Iceman, Jean Grey) and the ones who work are still largely misapplied, for example.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2009)

Adonis: While I don't laud X2 as one of the greatest of its type(I might say it's one of the better ones though as most comic book movies suck), I think it's superior to the first movie because of the action. Now that I think about it, have you ever given a positive review here? lol.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fistful of Dollars - 9/10
> 
> I liked it. I tried to keep from constantly comparing it to Yojimbo, but it's almost impossible to do. I'm not sure how "cool" everyone's walking was though.
> 
> ...



One thing I read was the irony that Leone was a more comical guy than Kurosawa, so it's ironic that Kurosawa's film would be funnier but Leone's film would be....more bleak. Anyway, the final showdown wasn't as cool as Kurosawa's(to be fair, how can that scene be adapted into a western without some serious changes), but there was foreshadowing. The reason why he didn't shoot him in the head was because for some reason, the villain believed that the only way to kill a man was to shoot him in the heart. This was shown I think when he was showing Clint his rifle or whatever it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2009)

I remember the scene well, having watched the movie last night (otherwise I probably would forget all about it; ask me in two weeks and I probably won't remember ).

I just find it silly that he'd _keep_ shooting in the heart after so many hits. Granted he was being egged on, but, c'mon, man!

What I noticed about this was two things: Clint's character remembered that he always aims for the heart and knew that he had very high accuracy (he shot a heart shape in the armor with no flaws) so he knew he'd get away with it. Still, you'd think he would go for something else after Clint got up so many times.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember the scene well, having watched the movie last night (otherwise I probably would forget all about it; ask me in two weeks and I probably won't remember ).
> 
> I just find it silly that he'd _keep_ shooting in the heart after so many hits. Granted he was being egged on, but, c'mon, man!
> 
> What I noticed about this was two things: Clint's character remembered that he always aims for the heart and knew that he had very high accuracy (he shot a heart shape in the armor with no flaws) so he knew he'd get away with it. Still, you'd think he would go for something else after Clint got up so many times.



lol, remember the movie "Unforgiven?". If not, that movie points out that the victor in a gunfight isn't the fastest or most accurate gunman, but the one who remains calm during the fight.

Clint was purposely freaking him out by just getting up casually. Of course, in real life, even if it stopped the bullets, Clint would be much more hurt than he was.......But anyway, the point was every time Clint got up, he would unnerve Raul(was that his name) more and more until he would be unsteady. It's why Clint didn't just kill him after the first hit(because perhaps he couldn't). 

Also, remember Raul was sort of crazy to begin with. He may have had superstitious beliefs for always aiming for the heart. The fact that he believes the only way to kill a man is shooting him in the heart shows something is clearly off with him.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2009)

Mighty Ducks : 10/10.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Mighty Ducks : 10/10.



House of the Dead 100000/10


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2009)

House of the Dead is one of the worst movies ever Chee.  I don't appreciate my reviews being mocked.  

Mock Martial.  He had the audacity to give Dragonball a 2/4.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

Martial will back me up, he LOVES Uwe Boll.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Martial will back me up, he LOVES Uwe Boll.



I do love Uwe Boll. But not that one. I refuse to give it any higher than a 1.5/4.....probably lower. I also hate "BloodRayne". Liked "Seed" though.

Did you actually watch that Chee?

Finally updated my sig......


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

I have never seen a single Uwe Boll film. And I don't plain to, any time soon.

Martial, I'm gonna rep you. That set is so much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2009)

You should watch one. It's an experience, after all.

Hmmmmm, what would Chee enjoy. Maybe "Postal"............or "Alone in the Dark". 

lol, sadly, House of the Dead has found its way into my netflix list.....so many bad movies are raping my list.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

If its ever on HBO or something, maybe. 

My Netflix list is reserved for decent movies only. My family adds some shitty ones from time to time though.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Finally updated my sig......


And it's pretty big there Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> And it's pretty big there Martial.



Not as big as yours. Clearly you're compensating for something. 

Ugh, for my film class final, I have to do a verbal review of a movie(I'm choosing "Jaws"). I so hate speaking in front of an audience......


----------



## Yammy (May 4, 2009)

x-men: origins of James Howlett

2.3 out of 5


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Not as big as yours. Clearly you're compensating for something.



I was including text bro.

*Blue Velvet-A+*
As I said before, this is David Lynch at his most grounded and finest.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Not as big as yours. Clearly you're compensating for something.
> 
> Ugh, for my film class final, I have to do a verbal review of a movie(I'm choosing "Jaws"). I so hate speaking in front of an audience......



That's not so bad.

I have to do a compare/contrast essay of allusions between The Great Escape and Chicken Run...

Oh, I forgot to rate that:

Chicken Run 8/10
Very fun children's movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> That's not so bad.
> 
> I have to do a compare/contrast essay of allusions between The Great Escape and Chicken Run...



Closest thing I had was a short essay on whether or not the movie Mary Shelley's Frankenstein deserves that title.

It doesn't.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

Never seen that movie, that bad?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

Well, yeah.

But the question was if the movie was really Mary Shelley's version, or close to it.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

lulz, I'll have to watch it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

Trust me, you'll get some laughs out of it.

I thought my essay wasn't that good, my main point was that the film really watered down and muddied the themes of the book. Then I saw a bunch of other essays, calling out minor changes like Victor's mother died in child birth.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Batman begins - 6

God if there was ever a film that improves from it's first it's Dark Knight, and i think it's cause it had a villain i actually gave a shit about, less shitty fighting, and overall just better pacing. 

One thing i wish dark knight kept though is the voice, jesus fucking christ why is it fine in Begins but in dark knight it sounds terrible. 

That would be the 4th time i saw it. It keeps going lower and lower, lol. 

I also saw Twlight recently, 1/10, piece of shit. Worst acting I've seen in a LONG time. 

Also saw The Hurt Locker - 6.5 

Not bad but the pacing was pretty slow for me. But enjoyable story/characters anyway.


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2009)

Hunger  - I don't know how to rate this, because I didn't see the beginning or the end, but that doesn't mean I can't tell how powerful a film it is.  Although I walked in without knowing what we were watching, which didn't help.  I kinda wanna see the whole thing, but I kinda don't.  It's visually powerful, arresting, and visceral, though, that's for sure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how when they were doing the cavity searches, we got a glimpse of that young guy in the riot squad, including his apprehension, anxiety, and eventual snapping.  He was my favorite character.  Well, him and the priest.

The long conversation with the priest was very impressive.  But I just still couldn't entirely get behind Bobby's reasoning.  I get it, but I just couldn't agree.

Also, I was sorta lapsing in and out of paying attention, because I was hungry and my bag of trail mix kinda took precedent, but I'm not sure what that one guy was sweeping to the end of the hall?  Piss?  Blood?


----------



## Baka Neko (May 5, 2009)

The texas chainsaw Massacre (10/10 one of the my favorite movies ever)
Followed by The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (8/10 meh not bad, I lold a couple of times)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> The texas chainsaw Massacre (10/10 one of the my favorite movies ever)
> Followed by The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (8/10 meh not bad, I lold a couple of times)



The original or remake?

Didn't care for the remake very much........or any of them except the original.....


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2009)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space 0/10 .


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 5, 2009)

Superman Returns - 7/10. Enjoyable although they could have done much more with it, seeing the lenght of the film...

Batman Begins - 8/10. Best Batman film so far, although there were some things I didn't like. I'm not a Batman fan at all, so I don't know if Bruce Wayne training with ninja's was source material but it felt a bit strange to me how they didn't really go into much depth of explaining how he got in the prison in the far east, and how Neeson got him out to train with the ninja's.

I had peace with it though. Untill they all returned to destroy Gotham City. WTF was up with that? They live in the far east and want to destroy a city on the other side of the world? Could be just me... had to watch it without Dutch subtitles so not everything got through.

Also. I had hoped they would have done something about 'stiff' Batman by now, but he still moves his entire body when he want to look in a different direction.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Holy shit, just noticed I'm missing two reviews. One is "Ghidorah the three headed Monster" and the other is Chuck Noriss's "A Force of One". How did I lose those?

Ugh, I think they were on my old(now thrown away) computer......damn it.


----------



## AvengerMS (May 5, 2009)

28 days later  6.34565/10

It was good as a whole ..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> Hunger  - I don't know how to rate this, because I didn't see the beginning or the end, but that doesn't mean I can't tell how powerful a film it is.  Although I walked in without knowing what we were watching, which didn't help.  I kinda wanna see the whole thing, but I kinda don't.  It's visually powerful, arresting, and visceral, though, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


How much of it did you miss, at the beginning and end? I thought it was a class film, definitely one of the best of 2008. Being someone not involved in the issue and it happening before my time I couldn't judge the legitimacy of what I was seeing, but it seems both Irish republicans/loyalists tend not to be unopposed which is good enough for me. As a film, thought it was very good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was piss.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Enchanted - 6 

Saw it on encore, decent flick with some pretty funny moments for a kids movie.


----------



## farcityrid (May 5, 2009)

Tell No One - 9 out of 10


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 5, 2009)

Fanboys - 6/10

not really a star wars fan, might be why


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Jaws(most of it): A+

For my research. You know, despite accusasions of the shark looking fake by todays standards, I actually prefer the stiff, outdated robot shark over CGI. While I might exclude "Deep Blue Sea"(its been forever since I've seen it; and it seems like all 90's CGI is outdated), almost every CGI shark movie sucks badly.

Also, the shark has personality(watch as it toys with them) and is rarely seen fully. The only time I'd say it looks slightly bad is when it jumps on the boat(and it doesn't look that bad). But hell, maybe it's nostalgia kicking in for me.

Also, in "Jaws 2", strangely the shark doesn't look any better......but they show it more.....


----------



## Disturbia (May 5, 2009)

Impact (2008) - 6.5/10

This film is designed to make you think. A "what if it COULD happen?" scenario. Had the makings of a very good movie. Good special effects and a good story. I was kind of hoping the movie wouldn't have a happy ending.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Superman Returns - 7/10. Enjoyable although they could have done much more with it, seeing the lenght of the film...
> 
> Batman Begins - 8/10. Best Batman film so far, although there were some things I didn't like. I'm not a Batman fan at all, so I don't know if Bruce Wayne training with ninja's was source material but it felt a bit strange to me how they didn't really go into much depth of explaining how he got in the prison in the far east, and how Neeson got him out to train with the ninja's.
> 
> ...



Not sure if its source material, but at least this movie actually explained how Batman trained.

They wanted to destroy Gotham because they are the League of Shadows and their little posse balances out civalizations when they get too corrupt and powerful. Bruce was against destroying Gotham since he still sees the good side of Gotham.

And yea, stiff Batman was fixed in TDK. Thank GOD, it bothered me as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

rest of Jaws: Still an A+.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

Beveryly Hills Chiuahua (Sp) 1/5

Dear lord It was worse than I'd thought it be by just watching the trailer.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Not sure if its source material, but at least this movie actually explained how Batman trained.
> 
> They wanted to destroy Gotham because they are the League of Shadows and their little posse balances out civalizations when they get too corrupt and powerful. Bruce was against destroying Gotham since he still sees the good side of Gotham.
> 
> And yea, stiff Batman was fixed in TDK. Thank GOD, it bothered me as well.



Yea but WHY Gotham? Was it just because they learned what kind of a bad city it was through Bruce?
It just seemed a little farfetched to me. But like I said, not all the dialogue came through very well. I'll rewatch it with subtitles soon.

Planning on seeing the Dark Knight by the end of this week.
My expectations are high after reading through some reviews.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Gotham is like the equalivalent to New York City or Chicago. Huge city, lots of influence.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Gotham is like the equalivalent to New York City or Chicago. Huge city, lots of influence.



It's also probably the city think of when the words Cesspool of crime and villainy are uttered, in that universe.

So that's also maybe a reason.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Yea, pretty much. It's so corrupted that it has to be destroyed to "purify" and all that shiz.

Forgot what else the LoS destroyed, but they destroy any city that becomes corrupt. Gotham was the new target.

Find the line: 





> We sacked Rome, loaded trade ships with plague rats, burned London to the ground.



And from Rachel:


> You care about justice? Look beyond your own pain, Bruce. This city is rotting. They talk about the Depression as if it's history. It's not. Things are worse than ever. Falcone floods our streets with crime and drugs, preying on the desperate, creating new Joe Chills every day...We all know where to find him. As long as he keeps the bad people rich and the good people scared, no one'll touch him. Good people like your parents, who'll stand against injustice, they're gone...What chance does Gotham have when the good people do nothing?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Yea but WHY Gotham? Was it just because they learned what kind of a bad city it was through Bruce?
> It just seemed a little farfetched to me. But like I said, not all the dialogue came through very well. I'll rewatch it with subtitles soon.
> 
> Planning on seeing the Dark Knight by the end of this week.
> My expectations are high after reading through some reviews.



I was under the impression that either

1) Gotham was the most corrupt city in the U.S. After all, it's clearly ran by corruption.

2) I also figured that perhaps as initiation, the first thing the newest members did was go back and deal with her home tow( not usually destroying it). Most likely Gotham would've been the first place they ever flat out destroyed. Who knows.

Hmmm, I reviewed Dark Knight(Once Upon a time in China)

I'd be an annoying salesman.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

I'm a TDK whore, but I won't get started on that.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Gotham is like the equalivalent to New York City or Chicago. Huge city, lots of influence.



Gotham _is_ Chicago in TDK. They didn't even bother to add in a CG monorail like in begins.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Gotham _is_ Chicago in TDK. They didn't even bother to add in a CG monorail like in begins.



Yea I know, that's not my point though. Gotham is like New York and Chicago in terms of a big bustling city full of crime and coruption.

Probably couldn't work out on the Chicago city layout. It is weird that they didn't add it though. On the other hand, shooting in Chicago gave the movie a more realistic look than the fake city in Begins.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Bleh, the locations all have their own flavor.

TDK: Interesting because it's downright realistic.

Batman Begins: Somewhat comic bookish but in a grounded location.

Burton batman: Love the gothic look of it all. Works only for a comic booky style though.

Schumaker version: Watered down version of Burton.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Didn't care for Schumaker's version, looked like Las Vegas but with a thousand more neon lights.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

Making Gotham "realistic" by simply filming in Chicago with no added effects is counterproductive and, quite frankly, lazy.

Gotham is supposed to be its own distinct, gothic city. In TDK, it's just Chicago to the point natives can not only point out large landmarks but specific streets.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Yea, I'm sure everybody wanted to rebuild Gotham City again.

I don't mind that they filmed in Chicago, yes, I agree that they should've added the rail system, but Chicago had a Gotham feel to it. And it worked.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I'm sure everybody wanted to rebuild Gotham City again.



It's part of the job.

I'm sure they didn't want to redesign the batsuit or build the batpod anymore than they'd want to rebuild Gotham (which, to be blunt, was little more than a goddamn CG monorail in Begins.) You do it anyway or you don't do the property. 

Nolan's free to take shortcuts but don't expect everyone to be heralding how great his Gotham is. It wasn't Gotham; it was Chicago down to the potholes. The lack of effort put into it is ridiculous. 

As I said before, every flaw is shielded with that mantra "realism!" Let me ask though: how can this "realism" be channeling the spirit of Batman when half of his rogues gallery is no longer applicable? When does this "realism" make the film more enjoyable?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Making Gotham "realistic" by simply filming in Chicago with no added effects is counterproductive and, quite frankly, lazy.
> 
> Gotham is supposed to be its own distinct, gothic city. In TDK, it's just Chicago to the point natives can not only point out large landmarks but specific streets.



Bleh, it seems like a lot of people prefer it this way. It seems fans of the movie like the realistic version while detractors don't.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, it seems like a lot of people prefer it this way. It seems fans of the movie like the realistic version while detractors don't.



We're talking about a guy dressed as a bat who commonly fights a guy in a cryogenic suit with a freeze ray and a green bitch who controls plants.

Since when did this shit need to be "realistic?" Who the fuck picks up a comic book demanding plausibility?

The CHARACTERIZATION is the only thing that requires realism. 

Everything else is using it as a scapegoat. "Meh, I don't want to actually build Gotham City like Burton did almost 2 decades ago. I know, I'll just say I'm going for realism! Man, I really don't know how to incorporate the Ra's Al Ghul into the plot. I know, I'll just make Liam Nielson a Tibetan ninja and invoke the name!"

Poppycock, I say!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> We're talking about a guy dressed as a bat who fights a guy in a cryogenic suit with a freeze ray and a green bitch who controls plants.
> 
> Since when did this shit need to be "realistic?" Who the fuck picks up a comic book demanding plausibility?
> 
> The CHARACTERIZATION is the only thing that requires realism. Everything else is using it as a scapegoat. "Meh, I don't want to actually build Gotham City like Burton did almost 2 decades ago. I know. I'll just say I'm going for realism!"



It's because so many people lauded "Begins" for being the most realistic. Nolan decided to follow that through. 

Technically, I agree with you. Batman doesn't need to be realistic, but the fact that one of the criticisms of "Batman and Robin" was it took the comic book attitude too far and the strengths of "Begins" was putting it in a more believable world only means that they will only make it more realistic.

Now, to be fair, you can take the changes as being somewhat expressionistic. Batman Begins was a more character oriented film about a city that's being consumed by evil, and Batman's view of all that. "The Dark Knight" was a more plot oriented film, and Batman had cleaned the city up more. Hence, it looks alot better. Of course, was that the intent? Who knows. Could he have done it for the sake of his vanity? Maybe. I doubt it was them being lazy. After all, that's what they hire art design people for and I doubt money was an issue.

Most likely they figured they'd try it because a gothic look wasn't necessary and it hadn't been done before.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

There is nothing realistic about the Batman Begins films. Batman should have been dead within a week of starting. The constant wear and tear on his suit(s) and tech would have lead to investigation into Wayne Corps resources within a few months, his house being targeted by assassins should have also raised eyes, the perfect timing for most events, The Joker not simply being shot several times throughout the film, the panic room incident, Dent's burnt eye still being functional, and the bonding between rivals gangs being the ones that come to mind first.


Filming Chicago and calling it Gotham is not realistic. No city can be an exact replica of another.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It's because so many people lauded "Begins" for being the most realistic. Nolan decided to follow that through.



Fans are never wrong?

Anyone in a creative field will tell you that listening to the fans tends to be to the detriment of a work. 



> Technically, I agree with you. Batman doesn't need to be realistic, but the fact that one of the criticisms of "Batman and Robin" was it took the comic book attitude too far and the strengths of "Begins" was putting it in a more believable world only means that they will only make it more realistic.



When one end of the spectrum fails you don't just catapult to the opposite extreme. And reducing the flaws of "Batman and Robin" to being "too comic booky" is really underestimating how flawed that movie was. It wasn't too much like a comic book; it was too much like an updated version of the Adam West campfest.



> Now, to be fair, you can take the changes as being somewhat expressionistic. Batman Begins was a more character oriented film about a city that's being consumed by evil, and Batman's view of all that. "The Dark Knight" was a more plot oriented film, and Batman had cleaned the city up more. Hence, it looks alot better. Of course, was that the intent? Who knows. Could he have done it for the sake of his vanity? Maybe. I doubt it was them being lazy. After all, that's what they hire art design people for and I doubt money was an issue.



A cleaned up Gotham turns into Chicago? He had no other way of conveying a less crime-ridden Gotham than just saying, "Fuck it!" and filming Chicago exactly as it is?



> Most likely they figured they'd try it because a gothic look wasn't necessary and it hadn't been done before.



The city is called GOTHam. You're sort of pigeonholed in regard to what you can do there. And considering how rabid fans are about faithfulness to the comic book, where's their reaction here?

And as mystictrunks said, it's not realistic.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Oh come on, location manipulation happens all the time. People don't complain that in "The Kingdom", it's actually shot in Arizona and not the middle east. 

As for your other points, once again, that's the movies for you. Reality is always bent or broken. As for the Joker not getting shot, there were few times where someone had the opportunity to really do so.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh come on, location manipulation happens all the time. People don't complain that in "The Kingdom", it's actually shot in Arizona and not the middle east.



Presumably, I've never watched the entire movie, they added enough detail to the set to make it look like the middle east. They didn't just straight shoot Arizona with no alterations like TDK did with Chicago. 

A more comparable example is how Live Free and Die Hard takes place in Washington DC yet landmarks specific to LA, such as that library tower, or the region (i.e. mountain ranges) are visible and identifiable as such.




> As for your other points, once again, that's the movies for you. Reality is always bent or broken.



Realism may be an interesting way to change things in the Batman mythos but it should never justify excluding so much of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Fans are never wrong?
> 
> Anyone in a creative field will tell you that listening to the fans tends to be to the detriment of a work.
> 
> ...



1) Eh? When has anyone really said that. Well, shit, I will admit that I've heard one filmmaker say that, and his name is Uwe Boll, a great and misunderstood revisionist(well, at least that's what he would say!). I can agree to this though when it comes to anime/comics. People complained that Dragonball sucked for lacking krillin, etc, when that would go against the proper film structure. But we're talking fans of the first movie, not necessarily fans of the comic book. 

2) "Too much like a comic book" can easily mean "Adam West like camp". Look at "Speed Racer", which fans love because it's so much like watching the old anime, when the rest of us hate it for the same reason they like it. Now, I'm not saying "going the opposite" direction is necessarily better. It just happens that the execution was warmly recieved and Nolan decided to continue with it. 

3) More like that Nolan wanted to make a movie that was like "Heat" in location, build up and execution. Whether he succeed or not is up to the viewer(I'm not a big fan of "Heat" either way so.....)

4) Most fans probably don't really notice. While I kind of wish they did more with the location, remember that Burton's films were so stylized that that's all really people remembered. It was style over substance. Batman Begins worked well with the location because it simply helped add to the expressionistic qualities for the character. If they did it in TDK, it would have just felt there for the sake of being there. Could it have improved things? Sure, but Nolan might have been worried that it would've distracted from the story.

I am still kind of bothered how there is no explanation for this change, but I'm not a comic book fan and only vaguely remember "Begins". So I didn't care.

Edit:



Adonis said:


> Presumably, I've never watched the entire movie, they added enough detail to the set to make it look like the middle east. They didn't just straight shoot Arizona with no alterations like TDK did with Chicago.
> 
> A more comparable example is how Live Free and Die Hard takes place in Washington DC yet landmarks specific to LA, such as that library tower, or the region (i.e. mountain ranges) are visible and identifiable as such.
> 
> ...



1) Hmmmm, well, guessd you got a point there. (didn't notice the Die Hard bit though.)

2) That's your opinion. The reason why your argument kind of is pointless is that most people love the movie, and it made a shit load of money. So even if the location change was out of being lazy, most people weren't bothered by it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

Tarzan (Disney) 4/5

One of my favorite Disney movies as a kid, it still doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Eh? When has anyone really said that. Well, shit, I will admit that I've heard one filmmaker say that, and his name is Uwe Boll, a great and misunderstood revisionist(well, at least that's what he would say!). I can agree to this though when it comes to anime/comics. People complained that Dragonball sucked for lacking krillin, etc, when that would go against the proper film structure. But we're talking fans of the first movie, not necessarily fans of the comic book.



I hear it more from people who work on TV shows and things with longer, overarching narratives, admittedly. Still. 

You can't note that people are dumb as proven by the success of so many banal movies/tv shows then also assert their input is valuable. These are the people that keep shows derivative of Flava Flav on the airwaves.



> 2) "Too much like a comic book" can easily mean "Adam West like camp". Look at "Speed Racer", which fans love because it's so much like watching the old anime, when the rest of us hate it for the same reason they like it. Now, I'm not saying "going the opposite" direction is necessarily better. It just happens that the execution was warmly recieved and Nolan decided to continue with it.



The Adam West Batman was only like the '50s/'60s Batman. Schumacher had the Batman comics from the decade preceding that to reference in addition the '70s, '80s, and early '90s. To consider "the Golden Age" of Batman to be "like the comics" is being myopic.




> 3) More like that Nolan wanted to make a movie that was like "Heat" in location, build up and execution. Whether he succeed or not is up to the viewer(I'm not a big fan of "Heat" either way so.....)



I'm not a big fan of Heat, either, but Nolan failed to reach that mark. 

He was more successful in the first 6 minutes than the following 2 and a half hours were.



> 4) Most fans probably don't really notice. While I kind of wish they did more with the location, remember that Burton's films were so stylized that that's all really people remembered. It was style over substance. Batman Begins worked well with the location because it simply helped add to the expressionistic qualities for the character. If they did it in TDK, it would have just felt there for the sake of being there. Could it have improved things? Sure, but Nolan might have been worried that it would've distracted from the story.



When you're trying to convince people your story takes place in Gotham City, you have to make Gotham City. I don't see how that's optional. It's like making a Superman movie without The Daily Planet. Spider-man gets away with it because they say it's New York.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Whoa, I hate debates. I really do. @_@

Anyways, I watched the making of Batman Begins, and rebuilding Gotham is not part of the job. Not only is it extremely detailed but its too time consuming to do something that's not really needed.

Filming Chicago, while you think its lazy, was a good decision. Not only does it lower production costs but it gives the film a more opened film. Compared to Batman Begins which was very claustophobic. Christopher Nolan stated that TDK is "heightened reality." And that's the great thing about TDK, it doesn't mock Batman, the movie treats him like he's a real figure. While you think that's stupid or not, that's a good decision. A lot of people and critics loved the realistic approach to this franchise. It's giving it a new coat of paint.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

It's not giving it a new coat of paint, it's switching out the building. Gotham is supposed to feel claustrophobic, it's an overpopulated major metropolitan city. 

As far as camp goes the comics were only "campy" for about 6 years total,  two or so years right after the Comicbook Code came into effect and during the two(three?) year run of the Adam West show.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I hear it more from people who work on TV shows and things with longer, overarching narratives, admittedly. Still.
> 
> You can't note that people are dumb as proven by the success of so many banal movies/tv shows then also assert their input is valuable. These are the people that keep shows derivative of Flava Flav on the airwaves.
> 
> ...



1) May I ask what T.V shows/movies you refer to that reference how bad the fans input tends to be? People are dumb, but there is a difference because even critics tended to praise "Begins" for those same reasons. You can tell the difference betweeen the dumb people and the smart ones when it comes to movies by their arguments. "Transformers" is an example I always use because few people can really defend it, other than praising the action and special effects. But we're talking about something that fans and critics tend to acknowledge. 

Here is an example counter to your logic. "Saw 3" took its premise based on what the fans thought would be cool. Now, you probably aren't a fan of any of these movies, but most Saw fans consider part 3 to be the best sequel in the series. Hell, even non-fans tend to agree(but that doesn't say much to them).

2) Nothing to really disagree with here

3) Actually, when it comes to recapturing the atmosphere of "Heat", you're right. He only kept up with it for the first Joker sequence. But that one scene could've been Nolan's major inspiration for the rest of the movie. If it changes, thats because that sequence wasn't really part of the plot, it was just part of introducing the Joker. The rest of the style was more Nolan's own(maybe not; I can't think of anything else that TDK borrowed from). 

4) You're fine to think that. It just so happens that most people disagree with you because everything else about it impressed the masses.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Whoa, I hate debates. I really do. @_@



It's been so long since MH and I have had a heated debate. It's like jumping into your lover's embrace after a 5 year absence...only, not half as gay as I just made it sound.



> Anyways, I watched the making of Batman Begins, and rebuilding Gotham is not part of the job. Not only is it extremely detailed but its too time consuming to do something that's not really needed.



The setting isn't needed? That's like saying The Lord of the Rings doesn't need to take place in Middle Earth. As I said, you don't want to build Gotham, don't make a Batman movie. Last time I checked, Batman wasn't The Dark Knight of Chicago.

As for it being "extremely detailed" in Begins; it's been too long since I watched it for me to assert with confidence but it didn't look all that labor extensive to me. If Burton could make a living, breathing Gotham in 1989, why are Nolan fans calling the Whaaaambulance in 2008 because it's too hard?



> Filming Chicago, while you think its lazy, was a good decision. Not only does it lower production costs but it gives the film a more opened film. Compared to Batman Begins which was very claustophobic.



Batman's a "claustrophobic" premise. Batman has never been about day lit, wide-open cities. It's all about dark, grimy alleyways. The fact the character's dressed in all black should indicate that much. 

As for production costs, maximizing profits=improving the quality of the film? Sounds like corporate-minded pocket lining to me. Since when did savvy business choices garner fan support?



> Christopher Nolan stated that TDK is "heightened reality."



Translation: "When my film is tedious and heavy handed melodrama barren of most of what makes the Batman mythos engaging rather than pretentious pseudo-philosophy: REALITY! When my film is implausible in spite of itself and cops are being crushed by the Batmobile: HEIGHTENED REALITY. 

That's trying to have your cake and eat it too. 



> And that's the great thing about TDK, it doesn't mock Batman, the movie treats him like he's a real figure.



The comics treat him like a real figure. Taking liberties and having fun with the character isn't mocking him. To say so essentially boils down to: the comic books that *spawned and inspired* the character don't treat him reverently enough. _We'll_ get it right! 

Sorry, but this isn't David Copperfield; it's a billionaire playboy with bat-themed gadgets. It doesn't need excessive grounding in reality.

Not to mention that Batman got cockblocked and relegated to a plot device in his own movie. No one went to watch Bruce mope over that droopy-faced bitch; it was all about the Joker.



> While you think that's stupid or not, that's a good decision. A lot of people and critics loved the realistic approach to this franchise. It's giving it a new coat of paint.



I can't deny results but I must wonder how many people boarded the hype train and became so invested BEFORE watching it that anything less than "BEST MOVIE EVAH" would be an embarrassment for them. Not to mention it being Heath Ledger's last movie and all.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's been so long since MH and I have had a heated debate. It's like jumping into your lover's embrace after a 5 year absence...only, not half as gay as I just made it sound.
> 
> 
> .



Not half as gay as it sounds? Well you're sleeping on the couch tonight Mister.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Not half as gay as it sounds? Well you're sleeping on the couch tonight Mister.



It's lumpy and smells like stale granola. I refuse!

Also, can we make a new thread? We've derailed this one with side banter/squabbling a million times.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2009)

Female Molestor 5/5 

Best porno I ever saw that involved sex on a bus. (Though admittedly the only porno I ever saw involving sex on a bus) The middle girl was the hottest. I came so hard.


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

*Crank: High Voltage (again): 1/10*

Just what the fuck was I thinking when I gave this movie a passing score? 

Carbon Monoxide must have slowly been being pumped into the theatre causing my brain to slowly deteriorate for me to give this abortion a passing score. Or else Neveldine and Taylor were secretly under my desk sucking me off while transferring money over into my paypal account.

Anyone who give this movie a pass because it KNOWS it's an irredeemable piece of shit and proudly wears the designation please go die in a fire. Get this through your heads: being self-referential doesn't save a bad film/tv show/video game. Telling you beforehand that I have herpes doesn't make it spread any more humorously.


----------



## Heran (May 6, 2009)

I have no idea why I haven't given it a chance before. I was close to kicking myself after relising that Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone is a really enjoyable film. For me the first film was a nice start to the series. Alot of the scenary is just damn beautiful (Hogwarts and Hogwarts Express brought the smile of a child out in me.)

*Likes *

(What's been mentioned above.)

Hagrid and his relationship with Harry.

The twist of Severus Snape. And finding out that he was trying to protect Harry from Professor Quirrell.

For that matter I really enjoyed the game of Quidditch too.

Voldemort's a pretty bad dude.

And the small things that make this film such a pleasure to watch. The Hat that decides which class each character will be in. The moving paintings. The changing stair cases. There are other examples but I just can't think of them right now. XP

*Dislikes*
The actors for the kids. I know them being quite young is a good enough reason but the way some lines were executed were just... terrible. This seems like something that improves in the sequels as they grow up. But I get the feeling that Draco Malfoy will remain the same. The most annoying act in this entire film.

The ending of the film. I've mostly given this film nothing but compliments but I found myself losing interest in the final 30 minutes.

The dislikes aren't much of a problem atall though. Nothing's perfect and for the most part this film is fucking brilliant for what it is. Definatly worth a brief review but at the same time I've only seen this first movie. Neither have I read the books or had any general idea on what Harry Potter was about before. So I may just sound like a complete idiot in front of the franchise but that doesn't bother me. It beat my expectations and gave something a chance that I wouldn't of before. And I enjoyed it!

So overall I rate this film *8.5/10*.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 6, 2009)

Untraceable- 6/10

Like a softcore Saw movie.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 6, 2009)

@ Batman Begins / Dark Knight debate;
Well I'm too lazy busy for a debate right now, but since I'm not American and don't know how Chicago looks _at all_, I probally won't be bothered with it. 

And now you guys mentioned it, it DID feel a bit claustrophobic in the scenes where a huge part of the city was shown.
Then again, they could've just added a cgi monorail for consistancy lol.


----------



## Gaiash (May 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> A lot of people and critics loved the realistic approach to this franchise.


I'm not one of them. In my opinion the realisic approach is the biggest flaw in Nolan's Batman films. The reason it's a problem is because decent characters can't be included because they aren't realistic. I would love to see Mr Freeze and Poison Ivy redeemed after _Batman and Robin_ but they are far from realistic so it probably wont happen.

Also I prefer the Joker using cartoony gadgets like joy buzzers, flowers that shoot acid, laughing gas and the "bang" gun because that's what kind of character he is. Sure the guns and knives are good too but without the comical side to him? He just seems like Carnage. Batman's villians have themes and the Joker's theme is comedy but _The Dark Knight_ took away that theme.

Now I still like these movies but they are missing something because of the realistic approach.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2009)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*

The story about a man (Brad Pitt) who grows younger instead of older. Might be boring for some people, but I quite like it. 

7/10


----------



## Gaiash (May 6, 2009)

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine* 7/10

It wasn't as bad as people say it is but not as good as I was expecting it to be a few months ago. Deadpool was good until they closed his mouth but it was still not as bad as Juggernaut in X3.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's lumpy and smells like stale granola. I refuse!
> 
> Also, can we make a new thread? We've derailed this one with side banter/squabbling a million times.



Up to you.

I'd probably give Crank 2 a passing rating because I'm a fan of its genre....But I haven't seen it yet because I still haven't seen the first one. Something about it looking like a softcore porno and an exploitation action flick just.....puts me off I suppose. 

*Gulps* today is the day I watch Troll and Troll 2(and maybe "2001")


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2009)

> Also, can we make a new thread? We've derailed this one with side banter/squabbling a million times.



It's creating conversation, so I don't mind.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2009)

*Wendy and Lucy-What do you think.*


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Wendy and Lucy-What do you think.*



Worst movie of the year?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2009)

*Night of the Living Dead (1968)*_ - 2/5, I didn't like it.
_I'm not a huge fan of movies this old to begin with and a generally don't watch anything if it's in black and white but I decided to give this a chance since I wanted to compare it to the remake. I'll be watching the remake later tonight.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire...Surprisingly awesome!!! 10\10

Reservoir Dogs. 10\10. 'nuff said.

Yes Man...8\10. Fun Movie.

Quantum of Solace. 8\10, fun action movie, with some really good fighting scenes. the last part of the movie was bad, though.

Bolt...5\10. A boring and Not interesting characters. The starting of the movie was decent.

The spirit, I watched the first 15-20 minutes and I turned it off. 1\10.
A kids show have better script than this.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Worst movie of the year?


Yep, right next to Synecdoche, New York and The Wrestler.


Panic said:


> generally don't watch anything if it's in black and white


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2009)

Eh? I loved "Night of the Living Dead", but it took multiple views to fully appreciate it. Zombie daughter=creepy.

The remake.....well, the first remake is okay. The 2nd remake sucks.

Troll: D-

Todays review.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2009)

Panic said:


> *Night of the Living Dead (1968)*_ - 2/5, I didn't like it.
> _I'm not a huge fan of movies this old to begin with and a generally don't watch anything if it's in black and white but I decided to give this a chance since I wanted to compare it to the remake. I'll be watching the remake later tonight.



...you don't watch anything black and white? Shit, you're missing out.

Crap, I stopped being prejudice against old films when I was a preteen. I have a whole new respect for older films. Most of them are really great.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey: D-

Jeez, the movie only had 45 minutes of material TOPS and it stretches it out to 2 hrs and 30 minutes........So yeah, I was bored.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 7, 2009)

*Night of the Living Dead (2006)* - _2/5, I didn't like it.
_Just as bad as the first.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2009)

Troll 2: D


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 7, 2009)

X-men origins: Wolverine 7/10

To say it simple, it entertained me. The production was quite good with several nice action sequences, lots of mutants powers that were actually cool and an overall good pacing. I dont care than its different from the comic when you make a fun and entertain popcorn flick about a metalskulled superhero with a XIX century style beard.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 7, 2009)

The Note Book  

10/10  

I love that movie...don't really understand why guys don't lol J/k...
..Message to all the guys in the world if u are going to date me...we are going to watch this movie...lol  sorry.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2009)

X-Men 

4/5


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 8, 2009)

The Dark Knight. 9/10.
So yea, after Batman Begins I finally got to see this movie today (kinda late lol).
And I loved it. Seriously, the second half of the film totally blew me away. Heath Ledger is a legend in this one, and his Joker character is by far the best out of all actors who portraited him in the past. His little facial expressions (licking his lips) and scary laughs are amazing and he's often (without the Joker character actually knowing) quite funny as well. Batman's new suit was simply awesome, being annoyed by stiff Batman in all the previous films. I was actually about to come here just 10 minutes into the film to complain about that (since Chee told me they fixed it) but they fixed it in a way that made it more believable and consistant with the story. Which is great ofcourse.

Like with Batman Begins, there was stuff in this one as well that I found a bit farfetched and overall didn't like. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like that SONAR thing... totally unbelievable, especially in the way they executed it to be shown in Batmans suit and the way it moved from one point of view to the other.

One thing I DID like, yet was rather unbelievable, was Two-Face.
Great CGI right there. I first thought to myself that characters like him wouldn't be able to find their way into Nolan's Batman movies, but this character proved me wrong. Bring in the rest of the freaks, Nolan. And give them the same realistic appearance as the Joker and Two-Face.


----------



## Chee (May 8, 2009)

> I was actually about to come here just 10 minutes into the film to complain about that (since Chee told me they fixed it)



 Yea, forgot about that. 

Totally agree with you, I like how they made it part of the story.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 8, 2009)

Push- 5/10

This movie could have been great if the whole plot was not pure shit.


----------



## Medusa (May 8, 2009)

War aka Rogue 8/10 awesome action but the last plot twist completely ruined teh movie

Hulk 4/10 very boring I almost feelasleep

The Incredible Hulk 7.5/10 its better than Hulk cuz great casting I am huge fan of edward norton.. this movie is rlly good


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2009)

Lilo & Stich: 8/10


----------



## Ninja Princess (May 8, 2009)

Pusher 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2009)

Stark Trek: B

lol, a lot of people get angry with me because I love "Rambo" so much. Well, after watching "Star Trek", I remembered that the main reason I love Rambo is that its action isn't all hand held shaky camera shit. But still, it's a good popcorn movie and review should be up later today.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 8, 2009)

Freedom Writers

Cliched and somewhat cheesy, but well made and the fact that its based on true stories puts it above a lot of the other inner-city school dramas for me. The biggest problem though, is that the characters were meant to 14-15? and not a single one of the actors looked any less than 19 or 20. Is it really that hard to get actors that are the same age as the characters they are portraying?

7/10


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Stark Trek: B
> 
> lol, a lot of people get angry with me because I love "Rambo" so much. Well, after watching "Star Trek", I remembered that the main reason I love Rambo is that its action isn't all hand held shaky camera shit. But still, it's a good popcorn movie and review should be up later today.



Agreed.

*Star Trek: 8.5/10*

Three rules I think Hollywood should instate:

1)Unless filming some visceral, gritty, on-foot action a la The Bourne Identity franchise, we don't need zoomed-in, epileptic directing. It's disorienting and amatuerish.

2)A cap on the number of explosions a single movie can have: three. Since when did everyone decide to take a page out of the Michael Bay filmmaking playbook? I'm watching the trailers to the new GI Joe, Transformers, and Terminator and they're nothing but explosion porn. Orange fireballs have simply lost their allure and I don't have the IQ/attention span of a ferret with multiple sclerosis.

and 

3) Notice what all three previously mentioned trailers + the main feature all have in common? THEY'RE ALL ADAPTATIONS OF EXISTING PROPERTIES FROM THE LAST 2-3 DECADES. Come up with some new shit, Hollywood. Why am I watching a Generation Y version of my dad's childhood?


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Star Trek - 8.5 - Good action film, had a good time despite never seeing anything beyond 2-3 eps of star trek and hating it. 

Straight Outta Brooklyn - 5 - Was kinda boring, and i fell asleep for 30 minutes of it but it had some good actors, to bad the story was dumb.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2009)

Pride and Glory: B-


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2009)

Another thing: I support black people being banned from the movie theatres.

In my showing of Star Trek, I had to sit in front of this loud asshole and his stupid cunt wife yelling out things like, "HEY! HEY! IT'S MADEA! TYLER PERRY!!!"; "That ain't how it's supposed to be!" and "OH NO! His mom died!"

And of course no one, including myself, has the balls to turn around and tell them to shut the fuck up. It wasn't even that it was commentary; it was BANAL commentary. I'm so fucking impressed you can see a chick fall off of a cliff and reach the informed conclusion that she's dead.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

^lmao "*I'm so fucking impressed you can see a chick fall off of a cliff and reach the informed conclusion that she's dead.*" 

Almost made me fall out of my chair laughing. 

Also saw Pride and Glory yesterday and i give it a 6 outta 10. Was a bit to boring at spots, good ending though.


----------



## txz (old) (May 9, 2009)

Just finished watching "The Grudge 3". . . 

What I watched: ^^^ A piece of shit for a film. 
What I expected: A piece of shit for a film.
What I got:..............A piece of shit for a film. 
For you guys sake do not watch it. Time is a precious commodity so don't waste it. 

Currently watching some good stuff though: The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button, Taken and Underworld: Rise of the Lycans in Blu-Ray. (Thou underworld I am highly convinced it will be garbage.)

Lucky I can get all my movies about 1-2 weeks before they come out on DVD.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Female Molestor 5/5
> 
> Best porno I ever saw that involved sex on a bus. (Though admittedly the only porno I ever saw involving sex on a bus) The middle girl was the hottest. I came so hard.



You reviewed a porn? 

Last porno I watched in full was Bikini Round-Up, and it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

hmmmm, forgot Grudge 3 is out. Must see it.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2009)

Serious review.

Star Trek: 8.5/10.

Thought Simon Pegg and Karl Urban were both hilarious.  Really solid secondary characters for a movie like this.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 9, 2009)

Star Trek 9/10


----------



## ez (May 9, 2009)

journey to the center of the earth (remake)

6.5/10 favorite aspect of the movie is the stunning visuals


----------



## Hana (May 9, 2009)

Star Trek - 8/10

A couple of science plot holes and the "warehouse" engine room knocked off those two points. However, great casting and performances across the board (ok except for poor Nero who was better if you read the prequel comic Countdown). Wonderful action sequences and top notch CGI. Just loved the film. Way better than last weeks disappointment Wolverine.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2009)

Annie Hall: A

Whoa, a romantic-comedy that I liked?????????

Although watching Woody Allen do a movie I like is kind of.........well, depressing. I can't watch it without muttering "child molester".

Well, the "100 movies to see before you die" is back in grace for me considering my last viewing was "2001: A boring Odyssey"


----------



## Gaiash (May 10, 2009)

*Star Trek* 10/10

This movie was epic. Every performnce was fantastic, each character got their time to shine, nothing felt forced or in your face and the story was exciting.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2009)

Memento

Confusing and boring.

1.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2009)

*Showtime's Dexter: Season 2* - _5/5, I loved it.
_Okay, so it's not really a movie, it's a TV series. But it was fucking good! way better than season 1. I can't wait to see season 3.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 10, 2009)

Just saw Star Trek I give it a 9. If they had gotten William to make an appearance I would have given it a perfect ten.


----------



## ragnara (May 10, 2009)

*Ong Bak 2* 8/10

Not bad but worse than the first one and it had no real ending.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

*Star Trek-A-*

J.J. Abrams still hasn't grasped that he's dealing with a much larger viewing area, with most shots being close-ups and no longer than a second or two. It's a bit disorienting and annoying at first, but I got used to it and was able to bare it about twenty minutes in, but I wonder how it could've been with a more steady hand.

Other than that, it was pretty great.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Star Trek 10/10

Great film, great performances, great action. Loved it.



Yasha said:


> Memento
> 
> Confusing and boring.
> 
> 1.5/10



AHAHAHAHA! Idiot.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

Star Trek 8.5/10
Cool movie, nice action, interesting plot, some of the characters came off as flat, space racism, mining ship, Tyler Perry.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> You reviewed a porn?
> 
> Last porno I watched in full was Bikini Round-Up, and it was fucking hilarious.



lol yeah all those porno's that come on max and showtime are hilarious...I can't see why anyone over the age of 12 can find them acutally sexy... they don't even actually have sex.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 10, 2009)

Bright Future

7/10

A Japanese film about these guys breading a feeling fish to survive in fresh water so they release it into the water supply and it can reproduce causing an epidemic...It also has a little side story about one othe guys killing his boss...Its kinda weird but it kept me interested...Its decent enough to check out


----------



## darthsauron (May 10, 2009)

Star Trek- 9/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 10, 2009)

The young Victoria 6'5/10

Interesting film about Queen Victoria and her begginings. Its historically interesting but falls a bit in the personal side, with a no bad story but lacking a major development to really keep you as interested as with the political and historical part. Nice production as usual with this movies and good cast too. Decent but I would recommend other similar films before than this.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Just saw Star Trek I give it a 9. If they had gotten William to make an appearance I would have given it a perfect ten.



He's too fat to take seriously. Old Shatner was a sex idol. New Shatner=Joke.


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2009)

Bolt - 9/10.  Finally!  I liked the character designs, and the backgrounds and environments were really beautiful.  The Chris Sanders issue still weighs on my judgment, though, but I trust Lasseter.  Rhino reminded me of this guy I work with, who actually annoys the shit out of me sometimes, but I feel like I'm going to get along with him a lot more now, since he has a new nickname. 

The look of this film makes me all the more eager for next year's Rapulzel. :3


----------



## laly (May 10, 2009)

Coach Carter 10/10

Saw this movie again the other day. I never get tired of it. I know it's not perfect or anything, but I just love watching it so much that I could never rate it any less than 10.


----------



## TwelveGauge (May 10, 2009)

Sphere
I give it: **


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

Kikujiro with Takeshi Kitano


Watch it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth for the bazillionith time: 10/10


----------



## nocturnaldream (May 10, 2009)

star trek 10/10.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

Star Crack 

Win/10


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

*Transformers(2007)-D-*

Ugh, stupid Revenge of the Fallen trailer, made me want to give the first one another try...


----------



## Sine (May 10, 2009)

There Will Be Blood - absorbing stuff, 8/10





			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Pan's Labyrinth for the bazillionith time: 10/10



That's on now pek


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2009)

The Nomad  - 9/10 awesome Kazakh film, has some intense action scenes and nice combat. Could have more fighting, though overall i really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## EvanNJames (May 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Star Crack
> 
> Win/10


 

I cofuckingcur.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Pan's Labyrinth for the bazillionith time: 10/10



Fuck yea, one of the most beautifull movies ever. 
Spanish = smexy win.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Kikujiro with Takeshi Kitano
> 
> 
> Watch it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Is it a samurai movie?(I think I saw a copy of it at the video store because the title sounds familiar......but dont remember what it's about).

I've only seen a few Kitano movies. "Brother"(which I personally love, which saddens me because most people don't), "Battle Royale"(craptastic!), "Zatoichi"(it's okay, but Kitano is no Katsu!) and one of his Yakuza movies that came with "Zatoichi" as a double feature. At the time, I thought it was boring, but it had some cool sequences. Remember, I was only a teen at the time but the ending really stood out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He kills himself


............Hmmmm, Oh yeah, he has a supporting role in Takashi Miike's art-house/borefest known as "Izo".



Vonocourt said:


> *Transformers(2007)-D-*
> 
> Ugh, stupid Revenge of the Fallen trailer, made me want to give the first one another try...



Yay! Someone actually agrees with me! I don't feel so alone anymore! Now if only I can get someone to watch "Ghosts of Sodom".......


----------



## Medusa (May 11, 2009)

Freaks (1932) 9/10

Pretty creepy movie


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Pan's Labyrinth for the bazillionith time: 10/10



Really that high? I didn't like this one at all. 5/10 at best for me and i like the director.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Wha? What didn't you like about it?

I love the comparison between her fantasy of childhood and the war between adulthood. The style is to die for too. <3


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I loved Pans Labyrinth. Wouldn't give it a 10/10.......but I think it's a powerful movie. I'd give it a 3.5-4/4.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

> 3.5-4/4



That's a 10/10 in my book.


----------



## Stalin (May 11, 2009)

I though pan's labyrinth was a masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

Maybe. Once again, my issue with the 10 rating style is that its often hard to tell if certain ratings are positive.

7/10 can mean C or a 3.5/5, average or good. 3.5/5(are usually very positive).

I only had one problem with PL, and that was when the girl started eating the food that she was clearly not supposed to. Something about the girls acting lacked conviction during that, and it ended up feeling contrived and hard to believe.

It's interesting to watch that and "Devils Backbone" back to back. Both deal with that war and its effect on children, and their attempts to escape such a bleak atmosphere. Both also showcase how that atmosphere has ruined the lives of the adults(most notably the villains, who are products of their situations).

Wow, I love sounding like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Never seen it, but Empire of the Sun comes to mind where it compares childhood to adulthood.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wha? What didn't you like about it?
> 
> I love the comparison between her fantasy of childhood and the war between adulthood. The style is to die for too. <3



Visually it's a great looking movie. But the story for me was just not really for me. Couldn't get into it. Didn't care for the characters. It felt like a kids movie at times, a brutal movie at other's and while that is cool at times, i just wasn't feeling it for here. It's not terrible movie just Average, if it wasn't for the style I'd probably hate it but i do love the look of it.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 11, 2009)

X-Men Origins: 6.5/10,it was alright,they changed the series a little to much plotwise for my taste,dragged out a little,with unrealistic battle a little to simple win for the Wolverine,humor was pretty good,acting from teh actors were great too,it just wasn't awesome,but what can you expect since the last three movies didn't do it either.I'm comic and cartoon series fan myself so of course I didn't love it.And Remy's voice was way off...that's about it.

Should have seen Star Trek instead.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Underworld

Not impressed.

It feeds into two of my biggest supernatural pet peeves.

1) You're vampires and werewolves. We get it. There's no need for almost every fucking character to have an accent. Its annoying.

2) Once again, you're vampires and werewolves. But instead of supernatural brawling, we get fucking shootouts

Very disappointing.

That said, it's going to stop me from watching the rest of the trilogy, especially Rise of the Lycans

The last couple of movies I saw were the entire View Askew set of movies.

Epic


----------



## Silence_of_Dark (May 12, 2009)

Goldmember:

Rate: 8/10

Cast: Mike myers (didn't know the rest)


----------



## Sine (May 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> "Battle Royale"(craptastic!),



That's no Kitano film. But it is pretty crap.



> and one of his Yakuza movies that came with "Zatoichi" as a double feature.



Maybe that was Sonatine



> Is it a samurai movie?(I think I saw a copy of it at the video store because the title sounds familiar......but dont remember what it's about).



not samurai but good

[YOUTUBE]Ip9OI7ockW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

lol, well Kitano is in BR...........

Yeah, Sonatine sounds right. What did you thnk of that one?


----------



## Sine (May 12, 2009)

Sonatine is personally my favorite Kitano movie. Although it can be slow paced I prefer it over Hana-bi which I think is regarded as his masterpiece. Brother and Boiling Point are my least favorite.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Underworld Evolution

FUcking win. Much better than the original.

It actually had fighting!

Rise of the Lycans will be tomorrow


----------



## Charizard (May 12, 2009)

Star Trek: 11/10


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2009)

*Push*

Bad movie. Poor writing. Dakota Fanning isn't as good as I expected her to be. 

2.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

lol, I didnt like Push either. lol, did you notice how much attention the camera gave Fanning's legs?

5 Dolls for An August Moon: D-
 I don't know why I have the sudden urge to rewatch movies I own and didn't like......sorry Mario Bava, but at least most of your movies are actually good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2009)

Star Trek 5/5

Damn, I havn't liked a trek movie this muh since Wrath of Kahn, this was the perfect movie to jumpstart the blockbuster season.


----------



## ragnara (May 12, 2009)

*Star Trek - 8.5/10* 

Meh. Not bad I guess but not worth that much hype.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

I hate Dakota Fanning.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate Dakota Fanning.



This. I can't stand her at all.


----------



## Medusa (May 12, 2009)

6.5/10 National Treasure

its fine movie for kids... Idk why did I watch it

but abigail ruined the movie.. wat an annoying bitch.. I wish someone kill her


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2009)

9/10 X-men Origins Wolverine

It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (2008) 3/10

I thought it was full of hypocrisy, no character development, no character personality, dialouge was unrealistic at moments, plus the ending was shit. Seirously, whine about us littering the planet and they leave a million tiny robot bugs all over the damn place. THANKS A LOT.

I did like that whole scene where the human comes out of the placenta thing. Pretty cool. Other then that, all shit.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I didnt like Push either. lol, did you notice how much attention the camera gave Fanning's legs?



lol I wasn't paying much attention to her legs. She's still too young.


*Ichi*

The main lead actress is Ayase Haruka, and I love Ayase Haruka. But the movie itself is just average. Ayase played a pretty-faced, blind but highly-skilled swordwoman. Many yakuza-like swordmen tried to take advantage of her but she killed them all. lol I think I'm making this movie sounds like an awful one, but it's not that terrible. It has some plus, like beautiful scenes and music. Overall, I give it a 5.5/10.


----------



## Rampage (May 13, 2009)

yes man

9/10

pretty funny!!--liked it1


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 13, 2009)

6/10 - Cello.

Korean horror flick, watched it because they said it was good, but not really, woman was leading her normal life till she got her daughter a haunted cello that had belonged to a former friend or something from her an was now possesed, slowly family stars to die and blah blah though the ending had quite an odd twist but it was just the typical thing of angry female spirit that's trying to take it's revenge on the person that pretty much was involved in her death.


----------



## Heran (May 13, 2009)

Pretty In Pink - 5/10

Jon Cryer wasn't funny.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Sex Drive - 6/10

some funny parts but I wouldnt watch it again


----------



## JustPimpin (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek: 9/10
It was a really good movie and wouldn't mind seeing it again. I can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> lol I wasn't paying much attention to her legs. She's still too young.
> 
> 
> *Ichi*
> ...



I wasn't either. It just seemed like that the camera was always focusing on her.

Aw, Ichi is out already? I want to see it. It sounds like a chick version of Zatoichi.


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2009)

Bonnie and Clyde 9/10

I just thought the two leads worked great together. The dialogue was cool. The story was interesting. The chemistry was there. the background characters had good roles. One lmao moment, Clyde couldn't perform.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 13, 2009)

*Taken-C+*

A entertaining, if run of the mill action film. I just never really got invested with it, what with the feeling of "been there, done that" pervading the film. Also, the last couple action scenes lose any tension with henchmen that seem more like enemies from some video game with poor AI routines than actual people.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2009)

Napoleon Dynamite 7/10

Definately not a masterpiece, but a funny absurd comedy. Don't care if you don't think its funny but I like his one liners and odd sighs.


----------



## Come Honor Chest (May 13, 2009)

Yes Man 8.5/10. A classic Jim Carrey.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2009)

Just Before Dawn- B+

Wow, a cheap Friday the 13th rip-off that is actually pretty good!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2009)

Recently Seen Movies

X-Men: Wolverine - 7/10

It was okay, pretty awesome action, Baraka Deadpool was retarded and killed the whole Deadpool idea in the first place.  Movie wasn't true to the comic book, so I would put it up there with X3.  

Star Trek - 10/10

I never seen Star Trek in my life until NOW.  Wow, this movie was done amazingly well.  Great acting, great story, and gorgeous visuals.  This movie is #1 for this year for me until Revenge of the Fallen overthrows it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

The Wire: Season Five finale 

I really wished that they would carry on for one more season or even two season.

Well, I can't complain with it as I thought the season 5's climax ending was good way to close the season down.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 14, 2009)

The Aviator-  9/10

Second time I've seen it and it was still just as good.


----------



## Heran (May 14, 2009)

Misery 8/10


----------



## Sparrow (May 14, 2009)

*Tropic Thunder* - _6/10_

I finally got around to seeing Tropic Thunder and I can safely say I was undwhelmed. With the various reviews I've read, I was expecting a fairly good comedy film, but what I got was subpar. While Robert Downey Jr.'s character had me cracking up, the majority of the jokes and gags and parodies fell flat in my opinion. The epitome of overrated.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2009)

Cynic said:


> *Tropic Thunder* - _6/10_
> 
> I finally got around to seeing Tropic Thunder and I can safely say I was undwhelmed. With the various reviews I've read, I was expecting a fairly good comedy film, but what I got was subpar. While Robert Downey Jr.'s character had me cracking up, the majority of the jokes and gags and parodies fell flat in my opinion. The epitome of overrated.



Yeah that wasmy thoughts exactly when I saw Thunder, It really didn't deserve the good reviews it got.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2009)

City of Ember: D-


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2009)

*Role Models* - 5/5, I loved it.
It was a pretty damn good movie and it had me cracking up a lot. In the end when they all dressed up like KISS I was fucking dying!

*The Big Lebowski* - 3/5, I liked it.
I liked it but not nearly as much as I had hoped I would. It kind of reminded me of Dude, Where's My Car? but a little less funny.


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2009)

The Big Lebowski is hilarious. All happens cause of a rug.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Over The Hedge - 8/10

I needed to watch some different film after watching some depressing or violent films for while so I could do with some chuckles to cheer my sad self up..

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2009)

*The Rules of the Game(1959 version)-B*

Socialites sure are hypocritical assholes, aren't they?


----------



## Sine (May 14, 2009)

Fanboys - 5.5/10 

i wasn't bored. but wasn't too good at all.

Role Models - 7/10 

actually pretty good, not hilarious but it is funny.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2009)

I still haven't seen the Wolverine movie.  I saw all of the trailers before it came out, I saw and read several reviews at Rotten Tomatoes, etc.  So I basically decided that the movie sucked without seeing it.  (Normal routine for me sometimes.)

But I saw a new TV spot last night.  Sabretooth and Wolverine standing back to back getting their asses kicked by some teleporting dude.  And I have to admit, that scene looked pretty damn cool.  (I have been fooled before.  Max Payne had the best trailer of all time.)  But still...I might have to watch it after all.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

Cynic said:


> *Tropic Thunder* - _6/10_
> 
> I finally got around to seeing Tropic Thunder and I can safely say I was undwhelmed. With the various reviews I've read, I was expecting a fairly good comedy film, but what I got was subpar. While Robert Downey Jr.'s character had me cracking up, the majority of the jokes and gags and parodies fell flat in my opinion. The epitome of overrated.



THANK YOU, overall a meh comedy, i give it a 5/10. Only made me laugh a few times.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I still haven't seen the Wolverine movie.  I saw all of the trailers before it came out, I saw and read several reviews at Rotten Tomatoes, etc.  So I basically decided that the movie sucked without seeing it.  (Normal routine for me sometimes.)
> 
> But I saw a new TV spot last night.  Sabretooth and Wolverine standing back to back getting their asses kicked by some teleporting dude.  And I have to admit, that scene looked pretty damn cool.  (I have been fooled before.  Max Payne had the best trailer of all time.)  But still...I might have to watch it after all.



It's entertaining but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 15, 2009)

Angels & demons 6'5/10

As with the Da Vinci one, its entertaining but a cheap one. Last 15-20 minutes are quite good to be honest, but the rest while also fun to watch feel sometimes too much rushed. Hanks knows all about everything in the best moment and best place. The story was also IMO a bit less appealing than the Da Vinci one but still theres way worse options to spend a couple of hours than this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2009)

Angels and Demons: C+

Review will be up later today.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 15, 2009)

Star Trek: It was good but not as great I had hoped I would. I found it rather confusing at first but I love the visuals and the action scenes where great fun to watch. I give it a 7.5/10 and the best movie of the summer so far.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

Star Trek.

I walked out mid-way......because my mind could not handle such win


----------



## Ema Skye (May 16, 2009)

Forrest Gump: 9/10, a very sweet movie


----------



## Gaiash (May 16, 2009)

*Hellboy 2: The Golden Army* 10/10

Out of last years super hero movies I liked this one the most.


----------



## Mai (May 16, 2009)

13 going 30
good movie so 7/10


----------



## laly (May 16, 2009)

The Russell Girl - 7/10

Sad movie. It was good, but I wouldn't really recommend it or anything.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 16, 2009)

Country Justice ... 7/10


----------



## Koi (May 16, 2009)

Iron Man - Fuck Yeah/10, as always.  I want Pepperony to happen more and more every time I watch it, but I know it won't. D8


----------



## Sine (May 16, 2009)

Lilja 4-ever - 8.3/10

depressingly sad film, miserable & unmissable


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2009)

Bowling for Columbine: 7/10

Pretty humorous satire, with a dually austere undertone. If it weren't for Moore's obnoxiousness I would probably give a slightly higher rating.

Star Trek: /10

The best one ever! The cast was perfect, the plot was brilliant, the effects were exceptional and Leonard Nimoy was


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2009)

Dirty Harry: A


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 16, 2009)

I watched Sling Blade last night, I loved it.


----------



## Stalin (May 16, 2009)

People tell me I do a great impression of carl from sing blade. In fact, some of my pictues would pull me out of class to show other teachers my impression in 8th grade.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2009)

Koi said:


> Iron Man - Fuck Yeah/10, as always.  I want Pepperony to happen more and more every time I watch it, but I know it won't. D8



Not only is it a great topping, but a great pairing as well.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

*Snatch* - 9/10


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 17, 2009)

Scary Movie 3 - 6/10
Was on tv. I saw 1 and 2 but had never seen this one.
So stupid it was funny at times.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2009)

I watched Corpse Bride last night 3/5 , not quite as good as I remember it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 17, 2009)

Gekijouban Naruto Shippuuden: Kizuna 7/10

It has the same filler nonsense that the series likes to torture us but since the animation is quite good, thers some good fights and overall is entertaining, one of the most of Naruto movies, I think its worth a watch for Naruto fans.


----------



## Gaiash (May 17, 2009)

*Inkheart* 8/10

It was a decent film that I finally got around to watching. I was intending to see it at the cinema in Manchester but it wasn't on any more and I had to put up with Bride Wars.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2009)

*Knights Tale-C+*
A interesting take on the sports film, but even with it's change in settings, it's still follows the template all too closely.

*Raging Bull-A+*
The complete opposite of the last film, a boxing film that avoids all the cliches associated with a sports film.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2009)

That was on HDNet movies today. Was gonna watch it buuut Radiohead's little documentary was on.


----------



## SP (May 17, 2009)

Land Lock - 11/10

Best. Movie. Ever. And when I say best, I mean worst. It was brilliant.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 17, 2009)

Survive Style 5+ 

10/10.

Excellent movie and a huge mindfuck, at least it was for me.


----------



## NeutraGena (May 17, 2009)

Star Trek.
10/10
:]
Spock is a little cutey.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 17, 2009)

Transformers 8/10
Star Trek 6/10
Bloody Valentine 3/10
Persepolis 8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 17, 2009)

Camino 7/10

This year winner of the spanish Academy awards. The story tells the drama of a 11 year old girl that has a weird cancer and the consequences in her family, which her mother is a member of the Opus Dei, a catholic institution with a lot of power in Spain. The film shows the controversial attitudes of that people while the drama of this little girl cotinues. Very powerful at moments and a greatly moving last part.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 17, 2009)

Wanted - 9/10

Awesome scenes and even One Piece's Van Auger would be freaked out by Wanted's sniper scene. :ho


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

Wolverine 4/10 

It wasn't very good, but Hugh Jackman made it watchable. pek


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2009)

Battle of Algiers: A

Surprisingly violent for its time and some of the explosions are awesome. I did think they could have snipped it down a few minutes, but still a great movie.


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2009)

Outbreak 7/10.  It's interesting and all but definitely not a movie I can watch often.  I think I liked it better the first time I saw it.


----------



## Gaiash (May 18, 2009)

*Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan* 10/10

It was good to finally see the most popular Star Trek film. I personally liked the new film more but this was really good and very different from what I imagined it would be.


----------



## GlazedIce (May 18, 2009)

Wolverine: 6/10

I found the plot confusing, hard to follow and ... boring. Not much action like I expected from an X-men movie.


----------



## laly (May 18, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas  - 9/10

Excellent movie, but I'm definitely never watching it again. Way too depressing.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 18, 2009)

*star trek* - 10/10
as a 3rd generation trekkie, i must say:
live long and prosper.

*marley and me* - 9/10
i cried. 

*repo! the genetic opera* - 7/10
i love the soundtrack, but some of the acting
was shitty, and the gore was uber-fake.

*jay and silent bob srike back* - 10/10


*clerks ii* - 10/10


----------



## ez (May 18, 2009)

The Machinist 

8/10 

Bale looked so creepy in this. Anyway, it had a pretty good storyline that kept me guessing as to what actually happened to his character, and i really liked the consistency of the color scheme throughout the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2009)

The Machinest didn't do it for me because it had the typical twist that appears in so many horror flicks that stopped being cool well...........along time ago.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Machinest didn't do it for me because it had the typical twist that appears in so many horror flicks that stopped being cool well...........along time ago.



It's not really a twist. He was just delusional.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Okay, so the Summer Blockbuster rankings go like this so far.

Star Trek > Wolverine > Angels and Demons.

I'm ready to pencil Salvation into at least the second spot.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 18, 2009)

War of the World 8/10
Not as good as the first time I saw it (in theatre) but I still don't get the hate for this movie OR Tom Cruise, who actually did a pretty good job for a change.


----------



## Stalin (May 18, 2009)

It as a good deconstruction, I liked it. It doesnt sound as bad as the day the earth stood still remake.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still remake was just god awful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

Dirty Harry - 6/10

It had some interesting moments, but overall I wasn't that impressed. The ending was satisfying though.


----------



## Stalin (May 18, 2009)

Mostly from what I've heatd because the retarded green moral.

Why is it everytime a movie has a green aesop, they have to go over the top and become preachy? Movies that invlove higher power punishing the humans for being bastards are hypocritical.

The only movie I have seen that a green aesop that wasn't preachy and actually well done was pom poko which I highly recommend. Its ferngully with a brain.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still remake was just god awful.


Loved it.  Almost as good as the Journey to the Center of the Earth remake.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

Role Models = Win.

Paul Rudd's facial expressions are epic. 

"I'm not here to service your hours, I'm here to service these young boys" Rudd

"Let us touch at the tips!" Rudd


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Mostly from what I've heatd because the retarded green moral.
> 
> Why is it everytime a movie has a green aesop, they have to go over the top and become preachy? Movies that invlove higher power punishing the humans for being bastards are hypocritical.
> 
> The only movie I have seen that a green aesop that wasn't preachy and actually well done was pom poko which I highly recommend. Its ferngully with a brain.



Most of Miyazaki's films are about harmony of man and nature, and it isn't very preachy. I'd recommend those.

But yea, TDTEST got very preachy and hypocritical. The worst is when Keanu left and all those robotic bugs were left on the park. Thanks aliens, now we have to clean up _your_ litter.


----------



## Stalin (May 18, 2009)

Seriously, what is up with green aesop movies that involve that involve some monster destroying mankind because we hurt the earth? Goddamn, hollywood, you dont have to scare us into saving the earth,


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

TDTEST is the only one I can come up with. What else is a preachy global warming movie that recently came out?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 18, 2009)

I caught the end of something called Safety Patrol on Disney XD, it gets a 3/5 only because it has Weird Al in it


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2009)

*Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai-A-*

A brilliant exploration of philosophy in the guise of a gangster film. The film definitely has a feel not entirely unlike a Cormac Mccarthy novel, split up more into vignettes than just one long story.

In fact, the only really big problem I had was with some of the humor done with the gangster character. Seeing some old italian guy imitate Flava Flave or a elk isn't exactly a gutbuster.


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Role Models = Win.
> 
> Paul Rudd's facial expressions are epic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

I wish I had an emoticon of him doing that face... doesn't do it justice


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's not really a twist. He was just delusional.



Which is a twist....

Mortal Kombat: B-

Review will be up later today in thread,


----------



## Disturbia (May 19, 2009)

*Anamorph - 7/10*

I usually enjoy a good psychological thriller, especially since Willem Dafoe is starring in it. It's about a serial killer who leaves clues in the form of anamorphic images, pictures inside of pictures that depict different things depending on angles and lighting. Even thought the film was very gruesome at times it captivated my attention.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2009)

On "Day the Earth Stood Still", which I rated a 2/4 stars. I tend to be nice to movies with positive aspects. It's special effects alone made it a passable movie(to me). But yeah, it's pretty bad. "War of the Worlds" was much better.

Mortal Kombat 2: F

I never thought that a movie where nothing but fighting happens would suck....Although I felt the same way about Takashi Miike's "Izo". Review will be up sometime today......


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> On "Day the Earth Stood Still", which I rated a 2/4 stars. I tend to be nice to movies with positive aspects. It's special effects alone made it a passable movie(to me). But yeah, it's pretty bad. "War of the Worlds" was much better.
> 
> Mortal Kombat 2: F
> 
> I never thought that a movie where nothing but fighting happens would suck....Although I felt the same way about Takashi Miike's "Izo". Review will be up sometime today......



Indeed it's like they took everything that was even remotely pleasing, from the first film, and decided to chuck it for some unknown reason, I mean it's not just the story, and too many characters in it, but the Special effects as well, took a massive nose dive.


----------



## Rampage (May 19, 2009)

tropic thunder 

10/10 looove it


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Indeed it's like they took everything that was even remotely pleasing, from the first film, and decided to chuck it for some unknown reason, I mean it's not just the story, and too many characters in it, but the Special effects as well, took a massive nose dive.



lol, pretty much comparing the movies is like comparing the Raidens. The first Raiden was a bit corny, but fun. The 2nd one is lifeless and boring. 

But yeah, the special effects bugged me. I have the review written, but freewebs is acting antsy so the review wont be up until later tonight.


----------



## Rampage (May 19, 2009)

robocop

classic
8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Mortal Kombat 2: F
> 
> I never thought that a movie where nothing but fighting happens would suck....Although I felt the same way about Takashi Miike's "Izo". Review will be up sometime today......



the Annihilation one??

I thinks is probably the film who made me had the biggest urge to burn the cinema


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

Bride Wars

7/10

It wasn't too bad, but a rather typical kind of feel-good movie. :3  I liked it though and it had some funny moments.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> the Annihilation one??
> 
> I thinks is probably the film who made me had the biggest urge to burn the cinema



Yeah.

I spit on your grave: C

It's been argued as art or pure sleaze. I think it's sleaze that happens to be shot like art. Er........


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2009)

Nothing but the Truth

The kind of film that makes you think a bit about what's right and what's wrong but is not for everyone 'cuz I imagine it would bore some people to death. But nice twist at the end.

5/10


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

X-Men Origins : Wolverine

8/10

It wasn't as great as I thought it would be. I guess I expected a bit too much so I was kinda disappointed when I saw it. But it was good...quite good.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

*Me Luv U Long Time 10* - 10/10

Such a classic.


----------



## Nubile (May 20, 2009)

The Butterfly Effect - 7/10


*Spoiler*: _Impressional movie _ 



Wow. Strong ending. So the solution to life's problems is.. to not exist in the first place? But how would you know that your friends/family wouldn't have another kind of tragedy happening to them? A hole in the logic there, but it did get me thinking.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 20, 2009)

*Pulp Fiction* - 10/10

Highly enjoyable! I like that it gives each character a chance at the spotlight <3


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2009)

Hotaru no haka (2008)

A.k.a. Grave of the Fireflies. A story of the struggle of 2 war orphans who lost their home and parents during WWII. It wasn't enough to make me cry. I give it 5.9 out of 10.


----------



## JustPimpin (May 20, 2009)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycons - It's wasn't a bad movie at all if I do say so myself  But the sex scene was better in the 2nd Underworld movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 20, 2009)

Man on wire 7/10

Documentary that won this year academy award. Its not an appealing story at the beggining (how a french guy who's a wire walker managed to do it between the Twin towers) but the realisation, pacing and fresh way of storytelling makes this a very recommended documentary that keeps you watching that weird tale and its protagonists.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands 8/10

Sweet movie. One of Burton's best.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

I love you, man. 9/10

Good movie...I had a few  but mostly giggles. It's worth watching.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2009)

*Terminator 2:Judgement Day-A*

Still stands up to this day, even if the last fight seems like a lame 80's metal video.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2009)

My Name is Nobody: C+

I watched this because apparently Sergio Leone directed a few scenes. Well, overall, it reminds me why Leone is so much better than most of the 60's+ western directors. They just come across as somewhat flat and poorly paced. Still, this movie had its moments, also Spaghetti western comedies dont do much for me. I did like the whole "Nobody can beat him gag"(there is a character actually named Nobody).

Edit: As I thought, Leone directed the best scene(the opening scene with the barber). It reminded me of the opening of "Once Upon a Time in the West". He also directed the duel with the wild bunch, the most stylish scene in the entire movie.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2009)

*Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope*

Pretty impressive special effects considering this one was made back in 1977, more than 30 years ago. But it's filled with tons of gaping plotholes. The Empire shooters are as good as blind. The weak spot of the Empire space station is laughable. However, taking into account the fact that it's extremely hard to find an old sci-fi movie that doesn't look silly and ridiculous right now, Star Wars actually holds up relatively well to the test of time. I give it a 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2009)

8 1/2: B+

Great execution of a flawed premise. Strange, but interesting.


----------



## Gaiash (May 21, 2009)

*A Gentle Breeze in the Village* 5/10

It was interesting but very confusing.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 21, 2009)

*saving silverman* - 10/10
"you wanna be gay with me?"
"NO!"

*chasing amy* - 10/10
"no, i just ink."
"so you're a tracer."
"NO. I'M AN INKER."

i found two of my favorites for three bucks at a pawn shop.


----------



## Heran (May 21, 2009)

Hot Shots! - 8/10

I'm not totally keen on spoof films. But there are some that shine.


----------



## randomguy (May 21, 2009)

star trek 8/10, two thumbs up, third one remains flaccid


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2009)

Cloverfield-8/10

good movie


----------



## Peak (May 21, 2009)

Happy Gilmore.

9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2009)

Heran said:


> Hot Shots! - 8/10
> 
> I'm not totally keen on spoof films. But there are some that shine.



I prefer the sequel.

Hmmmm, Dance Movie or T4 for this weekened.......that is the question.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I prefer the sequel.
> 
> Hmmmm, Dance Movie or T4 for this weekened.......that is the question.



What about the new Night at the Museum, that's surely going to be better than another Movie movie (ya know)

Also I concur with you on that Part Deux is better, part one has it's charm, but Deux improves on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2009)

Dance Movie is a Wayans spoof, so Im more keen on it than most.

Didnt like the first Night at the Museum movie.....so.....


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2009)

Alien 9/10

Oh jeez, completely forgot:
The Wrestler 8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (May 22, 2009)

*Chopper-B*

Andrew Dominik is great at creating characters, who when entering a room, bring a sense of nervousness and tension to the people already in there. People who are aware of the shit that the character could wreak.

There was some parts in the first act were stuff wasn't really explained well, and a little "play" near the end the end that seemed completely out of left field though.


----------



## I (May 22, 2009)

The Strangers

11/10

That movies is awesome.


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2009)

The Godfather

9.5/10 amazing film <3


----------



## The Darkstar (May 22, 2009)

"W." 

the george bush movie, it was ok, got it on netflix cause i've seen everything else. oh well. not good enough to see again. boringggggg.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2009)

*Wendy and Lucy*

A girl named Wendy lost her only companion Lucy on her way to Alaska. She's trying everything to find her dog back while her car broke down and she had limited money left. It's a low-budget and exceedingly simple movie. But for some reason, it's strangely moving and captivating. Michelle Williams did a great job playing the destitute, lonely girl Wendy.

7.8/10


----------



## Sen (May 22, 2009)

Cars

8/10 I guess, it was another cute Disney movie   Not my favorite, but it was good. ;3


----------



## Federer (May 22, 2009)

Just like Heaven (don't blame me, it was on the TV)

6/10

I've already seen it, but it was still enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2009)

Terminator 4: B-

Review will be up later tonight.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 22, 2009)

The 2009
Kingdom of Rin'negan
Competition

*Night at the Museum 2: Battle for the Smithsonian*

For a family comedy starring Ben Stiller, I was surprised at the character interaction and Hank Ariza's hilarious performance. Sure it's an expensive cartoon, but at least I enjoyed it.

A 7 out of 10.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

I wanna see that instead of Terminator. I have a thing for the Wright Brothers.


----------



## Koi (May 22, 2009)

Ahar, me too.   I still need to see the first one, though.  Oh maybe I'll rent it this weekend.  I've heard pretty much all good things about it.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

First one was pretty good. Second one is just gonna be the same antics just in the Smithsonian, BUT OMG WRIGHT BROTHERS.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> Ahar, me too.   I still need to see the first one, though.  Oh maybe I'll rent it this weekend.  I've heard pretty much all good things about it.



I started watching it with my lil'bro and sis, got to the part where they introduced Owen Wilson and stopped. IMO, just got really stupid.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2009)

^Wendy :ho


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

No Lucy love, Vono?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> No Lucy love, Vono?



Lucy did a serviceable job, but I've seen better.

Snitter.


----------



## Federer (May 23, 2009)

PotC: The curse of the Black Pearl,

8/10.


----------



## chaosakita (May 23, 2009)

Star Trek - 9/10

Some slight flaws, but those are small in light of everything else.


----------



## laly (May 23, 2009)

Wolverine - 9/10

Loved it.


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2009)

hey vono, is your sig from plague dogs?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> hey vono, is your sig from plague dogs?



Yep, depressing movie from childhood for the win...or loss. Giving Michelle a break for a day or two.

Snitter.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, theres some cartoon I want to watch again but I don't remember the title. The main characters were........shit, dont remember. Rabits? I remember a small black rabbit gets killed by a bigger one......It was pretty dark stuff.

Heaven and Hell: C-

Wtf.........Kung Fu meets Jigoku and it's not completely awesome? Grrrr


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2009)

Watership down, they made a cartoon series of it in the ninties also.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

Yeah that looks like that's it.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2009)

I read the book when I was a kid, but I never saw the Watership Down movie.  I hear it's a classic, though.  I should probably get on that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2009)

*strangers

0/10 *

don't watch this piece of shit except to see how bad a movie can be.  I totally regret watching this.  Just total waste of time and space and any and all things valuable in life


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2009)

*Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back*

It's better than the first one. 7.3/10


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back*
> 
> It's better than the first one. 7.3/10



It's better than any Star Wars movie.
A 7.3 doesn't do this classic justice at all!


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2009)

I'm comparing it to lotr and the likes, so 7.3 is what it gets. Though its special effects is really impressive considering it's made nearly 30 years ago, but I'm not taking release date into account. If I were to rate it 20 years ago, I would probably give it a 9.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2009)

Terminator Salvation just yesterday, 9 out of 10. Great movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I'm comparing it to lotr and the likes, so 7.3 is what it gets. Though its special effects is really impressive considering it's made nearly 30 years ago, but I'm not taking release date into account. If I were to rate it 20 years ago, I would probably give it a 9.



Why is it being compared to LOTR? The only thing they have in common is that they were trilogies.


----------



## ez (May 23, 2009)

Terminator Salvation: 7.5/10

Some awesome mind-numbing action, great visuals overall. It's too bad that it didn't have a great villain, as i think that would've made the movie much better.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Watership down, they made a cartoon series of it in the ninties also.



By the same author, and director as Plague Dogs.


----------



## Leah (May 23, 2009)

The last movie I saw was the new Star Trek movie and it was better than I thought it would be. I'd give it a 8/10.
Some parts were kind of confusing.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> *strangers
> 
> 0/10 *
> 
> don't watch this piece of shit except to see how bad a movie can be.  I totally regret watching this.  Just total waste of time and space and any and all things valuable in life



Don't get why everyone hates this movie so much. It's hardly novel but I thought it had some chilling moments.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2009)

it was like an overdramatization of a dateline story.  If i wanna be scared shitless about crime i can watch evening news or something.

Thinking on it, how come a guy and a girl don't match up physically against a guy and 2 small girls?  They had a chance if they fought them straight up.  Ugh


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> it was like an overdramatization of a dateline story.  If i wanna be scared shitless about crime i can watch evening news or something.
> 
> Thinking on it, how come a guy and a girl don't match up physically against a guy and 2 small girls?  They had a chance if they fought them straight up.  Ugh



They didn't know how many there were, and when you're scared you do stupid shit. 

Either way, the plot wasn't very good. In fact, there was a french movie called "Them", which was the same thing. But I thought Strangers was still pretty good for a horror flick.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2009)

Duplex 3/5
It was okay, could have done without the usual fart jokes though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

Halloween H20: F


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2009)

Con-Air for the like the 100th time.  It stills get a 5/5


----------



## chaosakita (May 23, 2009)

School of Rock - 6/10

Could have been fun, but it left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Halloween H20: F



...H20? lol wut??


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> ...H20? lol wut??



Basically Halloween Twenty years later.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2009)

lol yup. Ugh, freewebs is still screwy though.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

Whoa...they really milk the shit out of hose franchises huh?


----------



## Elphaba (May 23, 2009)

The second Night at the Museum, probably an 8/10, all things considered. It kept me laughing. 

Watching two more tomorrow (a record, seeing as I am not a movie person ).


----------



## ShangDOh (May 23, 2009)

Terminator Salvation 8/10

Vastly superior to the disgrace that was T3.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

Oh T3 wasn't that bad. Dont know why everybody bitches about it.

Joe Kidd: B-

Enjoyable Clint Eastwood western.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

American Psycho 2: All American Girl

It was awful

I loved it


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> American Psycho 2: All American Girl
> 
> It was awful
> 
> I loved it



oh god i know! 

it was so bad that it almost did the full 360 into a good movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

lol, any horror flick that casts William Shatner tends to be that way.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> oh god i know!
> 
> it was so bad that it almost did the full 360 into a good movie



I liked it years ago....but I love it now


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh T3 wasn't that bad. Dont know why everybody bitches about it.


How 'bout because it was a straight up rehash of T2, 'cept with jokes that went beyond being slightly tongue-in-cheek right to camp and self-mockery.

*Priceless(2006)-A*

A french romantic comedy that is actually...you know, funny. Plus the characters are endearing(even the lead girl, who's pretty much a bitch), and it moves by at swift pace.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> How 'bout because it was a straight up rehash of T2, 'cept with jokes that went beyond being slightly tongue-in-cheek right to camp and self-mockery.
> 
> *Priceless(2006)-A*
> 
> A french romantic comedy that is actually...you know, funny. Plus the characters are endearing(even the lead girl, who's pretty much a bitch), and it moves by at swift pace.



Wasn't T2 just a rehash of T1 except with a bigger budget? I'm not arguing it's as good as them, but I dont think it's bad.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wasn't T2 just a rehash of T1 except with a bigger budget?


Nope, are you forgetting that there was only one Terminator in the first one?

Sure, you can pretty much say that the first three films all follow the same kind of chase formula, but at least T2 expanded on it, something which T3 didn't do at all.


----------



## Sito (May 24, 2009)

Xmen origins wolverine(havent been to the movies lately)

it was okay. not what i was expecting tho


----------



## Roy (May 24, 2009)

Terminator Salvation 8/10


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, are you forgetting that there was only one Terminator in the first one?
> 
> Sure, you can pretty much say that the first three films all follow the same kind of chase formula, but at least T2 expanded on it, something which T3 didn't do at all.



besides, i hate how T3 tried to be all "modern, sexy and empowering" by having that 2nd rate female Terminator...gimme a fucking break, she was as threatening as jock itch. 

not to mention Nick Stahl...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 24, 2009)

oh yeah:  *Face off* with Nick Cage and Travolta.

i don't think they get nearly enough credit for the "switch around" acting those two guys did in that movie...plus the over the top actions scenes weren't played out back then.

i give it a 7.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, are you forgetting that there was only one Terminator in the first one?
> 
> Sure, you can pretty much say that the first three films all follow the same kind of chase formula, but at least T2 expanded on it, something which T3 didn't do at all.



It's the same formula except they moved in Arnold as the good guy and brought in a new terminator. So the only real change is having it Terminator vs Terminator, which I thought was a great idea. But it's still the same formula. The best thing T4 had going for it was changing the formula.

Raging: I thought Nick Stahl did good and the girl was kind of threatening. I'd say she was the weakest Terminator acting wise(Arnold was pretty scary and if anything, Patrick might've been scarier). But I did buy her as being more powerful than the others. I liked her weapons. And her boobs.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It's the same formula except they moved in Arnold as the good guy and brought in a new terminator. So the only real change is having it Terminator vs Terminator, which I thought was a great idea. But it's still the same formula.


And that's what I said...>_>


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2009)

Didn't have a sex scene in Terminator 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Didn't have a sex scene in Terminator 2.



Terminator 1 did.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2009)

Surf Ninjas:  9/10.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2009)

My Cousin Vinny 5/5


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Surf Ninjas:  9/10.


That movie taught me how to surf.

"Remember, bend your knees!"


----------



## Bear Walken (May 24, 2009)

Terminator Salvation ... 8/10 (first viewing)

The beginning was a bit choppy. The theme reminded me of the theme to the Riddick movie. Liked a lot of the scenes that were paying homage to the first 2 flicks of the franchise. Cutting out 25 minutes of the film is probably the reason for the choppiness and somewhat rushed feeling I got from seeing it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 24, 2009)

Laser Cats 10/10


----------



## Tifa (May 24, 2009)

John Tucker must die 6/10 

Funny, but they never killed him :amazed


----------



## Ema Skye (May 24, 2009)

Star Trek: 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2009)

Good 5/10

British film with Viggo Mortensen about a teacher that after writing a book about compassionate euthanasia he's spotted by the Nazi goverment as one of his honorific members of the SS. That will change his life and his relationship with his difficult family and his jew friend. Some good things but overall forgetable. Nothing new on the horizon even with decent acting and filmmaking.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

Death Note 2: A-

Bravo, just as good as the first movie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

X Men Origins: Wolverine

Not sure how to feel about this one. Not nearly a shitty as people made it sound, but not a good movie either. That one guy named Gambit who wasn't really Gambit and that one guy named Deadpool who wasn't really Deadpool did kick a reasonable amount of ass despite the clear cut flaws. Sabertooth failed epiclly. Blob was poorly done. And there's no kind of Sabertooth closure(it still don't answer my question as to why he never acknowledged Logan in X Men one.

Overall, imma go 6/10


----------



## Stalin (May 24, 2009)

IT seemed to me that it got a mostly average reaction.


----------



## darthsauron (May 24, 2009)

Goodfellas- 9/10.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Terminator Salvation: 7.5/10

There were some problems with it (mainly John Conner and his wife not having a lot of personality and development and some plot holes) but it was very enjoyable and the plot wasn't a mess like a lot of critics claimed.

Overall, I'd recommend this film. I liked it.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Why is it being compared to LOTR? The only thing they have in common is that they were trilogies.




LotR is my favourite movie so I like to use it as a benchmark when I give out ratings. I think it's fair to compare Star Wars to it too, since both are fantasy films that rely a lot on special effects.


*Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi*

Oh, I much prefer this to the previous two. It has a better story, a better flow, and the special effects are excellent.

8/10


Hmm...now that I've finished Star Wars 4-6, I'm wondering if I should continue with Star Wars 1-3 or   find something else more worth my time to watch.


----------



## Sen (May 25, 2009)

The Prince and Me

8/10

Decent romantic comedy, pretty adorable although a bit predictable in some ways as well


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2009)

The French Connection 8/10


Pretty awesome. Didn't drag. Did have a few boring parts but they were necessary to the plot. However, Hackman did a fantastic job as Doyle. Ending was a bit abrupt but I did understand why. The car chase was absolutely fantastic though. One of the more exciting ones I've ever seen.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> The French Connection 8/10
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome. Didn't drag. Did have a few boring parts but they were necessary to the plot. However, Hackman did a fantastic job as Doyle. Ending was a bit abrupt but I did understand why. The car chase was absolutely fantastic though. One of the more exciting ones I've ever seen.



Tried to watch it like 5 times, kept stopping it about 20 minutes in cause I was dead tired (usually I watch movies at night cause its easier when everyone is quiet and asleep). Gave up for the last time cause my bluray player wouldn't play it.


----------



## Gaiash (May 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Surf Ninjas:  9/10.



Nostalgia Critic ftw.


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

No Reservations. pek 10/10
Awesome movie.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> No Reservations. pek 10/10
> Awesome movie.



Generic romance movie but with Aaron Sexhart.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 25, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi*
> 
> Oh, I much prefer this to the previous two. It has a better story, a better flow, and the special effects are excellent.
> 
> 8/10



Bu... bu... but it has EWOKS! 



Yasha said:


> Hmm...now that I've finished Star Wars 4-6, I'm wondering if I should continue with Star Wars 1-3 or   find something else more worth my time to watch.



You seem to love special effects more than anything so yea... watch them. 
Character-wise, they don't compare to the original trilogy imo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 25, 2009)

The man from Earth 6/10

A extremely simple movie that has a extremely good premise. A professor suddenly decides to leave the town without saying a word but in the goodbye party with his closest friends he says that he's a Cro Magnon that has been living for 14000 years leaving the places when people notice hes not aging. Sometimes the dialogues are too ambiguous to fully enjoy it but still its a clear example of script over realisation. All the movie occurs in a room with 6 or 7 characters talking.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> The Prince and Me
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Decent romantic comedy, pretty adorable although a bit predictable in some ways as well




OH FUCK NO! WORST MOVIE EVER! 
They made the wrong image of Denmark! (I live in denmark) The royals are not like that!  Really baaad movie..


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Knocked Up 8.5/10

One of the few good romantic comedies.


----------



## Nakor (May 25, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation - 7/10

I enjoyed watching it. I probably like Terminator and Terminator 2 better though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Dance Flick: D+

It's often funny(although there are moments that clearly don't work), but the narrative feels weak. The plot just feels cobbled together. one of the reasons I liked Scary Movie is how coherant it turned out. This is more in the SM2 level......

lol, the Twilight spoof near the end was so random but funny. I also liked the gay Zack Efron-spoof. Despite the trailers advertising otherwise, the Wayans only have small roles. Marlon only appears in one scene and Shawn has only a few.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 26, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> OH FUCK NO! WORST MOVIE EVER!
> They made the wrong image of Denmark! (I live in denmark) The royals are not like that!  Really baaad movie..



Lol that's what generally happens when Americans make movies that take place in foreign countries. 
I remember reading a lot about Hostel before I saw it, yet no one mentioned that every freaking person in this film in Amsterdam speaks German. 
Also notice how Amsterdam doesn't like like Amsterdam.

It was personally my biggest frustration about the film.

Ontopic:
South Park the Movie 8/10.

Been a long time since I watched it.
Very funny yet not as funny as when I watched it 10 years ago. 
Where's the sequal?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 26, 2009)

*The Mummy - Tomb of the Dragon Emperor:* It was good. I liked that the movie was set in an Asian country and I liked the story. Brendan Frasier was good as always. I was only sad that some other actress played Evelyn this time. 

I give it 7/10.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Bu... bu... but it has EWOKS!



Ewoks aren't cute, but they're ok. I've seen far worse. 




> You seem to love special effects more than anything so yea... watch them.
> Character-wise, they don't compare to the original trilogy imo.



No, not really. Plot always comes first to me. It's just that the plot of Star Wars is pretty cliche and none of the characters is outstanding, so I didn't have much to enjoy other than the special effects. 


*Se7en*

I'd some expectation for this film, hoping that it might be as good as Silence of the Lamb, and I was disappointed. It seemed a bit rushed starting from the middle and the ending was predictable and disappointing. Brad Pitt did a mediocre job, but Morgan Freeman was impressive as usual. Alas, the serial killer was nowhere near Hannibal Lecter's level of insanity and awesomeness, hence I'd only give this one a 7/10.


----------



## Yoona (May 26, 2009)

Obsessed , I didn't like it a lot but still  7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

_High and Low _or _Tengoku to Jigoku _

I watched this baby the other night. Starring Toshiro Mifune--which is the only reason I watched it, honestly--and co-starring Tatsuya Nakadai (awesome in his own right).

The movie was kind of slow for my tastes at some points and I didn't quite get all of it. Overall it was a good movie though. I was expecting a little more twisting in the plot, but I was satisfied. 

I'd give this one an 8.5/10.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Se7en*
> 
> I'd some expectation for this film, hoping that it might be as good as Silence of the Lamb, and I was disappointed. It seemed a bit rushed starting from the middle and the ending was predictable and disappointing. Brad Pitt did a mediocre job, but Morgan Freeman was impressive as usual. Alas, the serial killer was nowhere near Hannibal Lecter's level of insanity and awesomeness, hence I'd only give this one a 7/10.



While I agree with everything you said, you're being harsh by comparing it to The Silence of the Lambs; that's just a plain unfair comparison.

Still, I think Spacey gave a great, albeit limited, performance as John Doe. I loved the conversation in the car at the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> _High and Low _or _Tengoku to Jigoku _
> 
> I watched this baby the other night. Starring Toshiro Mifune--which is the only reason I watched it, honestly--and co-starring Tatsuya Nakadai (awesome in his own right).
> 
> ...



lol, I thought you actually saw Jigoku, an amazing Japanese horror flick. In fact, you should go see it. It's really slow, but it has one of the greatest finales ever. 

The one you saw was directed by Kurosawa, right? Have you seen Stray Dog?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I thought you actually saw Jigoku, an amazing Japanese horror flick. In fact, you should go see it. It's really slow, but it has one of the greatest finales ever.
> 
> The one you saw was directed by Kurosawa, right? Have you seen Stray Dog?


 I'll look it up. I'm a fan of Japanese horror; I've seen a number of those thanks to whatever cable package my dad had that played these movies quite a bit. 

I'm not sure who the director was, but anything's possible. :amazed What's Stray Dog? I'm not sure if I've seen that.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

It's another Kurosawa-Mifune production. Mifune actually goes against his usual role.

Review of Stray dog: 

Review of Jigoku: 

The latter is one of my older reviews, so its not that good.......hope those links are right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Stray Dog link didn't work.  I'll check it out though; the movies are in the 60s though, and without Netflix I'll probably be searching for a long, long time.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Delgo:  10/10.

Still easily the best movie of 2008.


----------



## Koi (May 26, 2009)

Rukia, I hate it when I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

That's part of my charm though, don't you think?  (I know Chee loves that about me at least.)


----------



## ez (May 26, 2009)

Role Models (rewatch) 8/10 even the second time around the jokes are still hilarious. rudd delivered a great performance especially.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Delgo:  10/10.
> 
> Still easily the best movie of 2008.



Maybe if you watched it 4,000,000 more times it could break even.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2009)

Star Trel: 9.10


----------



## KazeYama (May 26, 2009)

Saw Fanboys. 9/10 if your a Star Wars fanboy, probably 5/10 for everyone else. Although it has a bunch of cool cameos and the humor should apply to everyone even if some of the references are really just for hardcore fans.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stray Dog link didn't work.  I'll check it out though; the movies are in the 60s though, and without Netflix I'll probably be searching for a long, long time.



Epic Lulz

Sorry.


----------



## Cenyane (May 26, 2009)

Dance Flick 100000000/10
Terminator Salvation 1000000/10
Hercules 1000/10


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

DarkMar said:


> Dance Flick 100000000/10
> Terminator Salvation 1000000/10
> Hercules 1000/10



Spider-Man 3: S


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Spider-Man 3: S



New rating system there Vono?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> New rating system there Vono?


I like the idea.

Adventureland:  E

Terminator: S

Wolverine: N

Leprechaun in the Hood: U


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> Adventureland:  E
> 
> ...



There Will Be Blood: Z


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

The Elementary Scale is relatively simple.

E = Excellent
S = Satisfactory
N = Needs Work
U = Unsatisfactory


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Z = Zafuckyouthinkingboy?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Keep it up Chee and I will stop recommending great movies like Delgo.  

I'm excited about The Hangover.  The trailers and tv spots all seem funny.  I am just worried that all of the good scenes are shown in those clips.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> New rating system there Vono?


Nope, a continuation of the A-F scale.
*Spider-Man 3: S
Heavens Gate: SS
Hard Candy: SSS*


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I'm gonna rent that one. Movies I doubt all go to the rental spot.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Spiderman 3 was one of the worst movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna rent that one. Movies I doubt all go to the rental spot.



I remember liking Zach Galfaniakis(SP?) stand-up years ago...but the movie just doesn't look funny at all.



Rukia said:


> Spiderman 3 was one of the worst movies I have ever seen.





I'm sure Adonis will get what I'm saying.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

The emoman part was the worst. That and when Tobey tried to cry, looked constipated.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation 4/5

Pretty damn good, It still isn't quite as good as the first two were though, but it was certainly better than three was.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> The emoman part was the worst. That and when Tobey tried to cry, looked constipated.



Tobey didn't act in that movie, he stood around and made goofy faces.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

My mom was watching the third one today, and I watched a little bit of it. John Conner had more personality in the third one than in the fourth one.



> Tobey didn't act in that movie, he stood around and made goofy faces.



And danced.  Don't forget that awful dance.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

The crying parts and emotional parts were the worst.  The scene of Tobey stopping the train in the second Spider-man movie was also fucking dumb.  Look at his face in those scenes.

Check out this thread and post if this movie pisses you off as much as it pisses me off.

[Hitsuji] Haruhi S1 13


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I hated that train part too.

The way the people got in the way of Doc Oc was dumb. 

"You have to get through this very cliche moment to get to Spiderman. "


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hated that train part too.
> 
> The way the people got in the way of Doc Oc was dumb.
> 
> "You have to get through this very cliche moment to get to Spiderman. "



Bah, that scene was fine.

Now, when the new york folks were on the Brooklyn Bridge throwing rocks at the Green Goblin in the first film...

"You mess with one of us, you mess with all of us!"

Totally can't tell this was released after 9/11.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I don't even remember that part.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

I do.  That part was corny as fuck.  I don't know why everyone hyped up the Spiderman movies so much.  I never liked Tobey as Spider-man and I thought Kirsten Dunst was just about the worst Mary Jane they could have come up with.  Iron Man was a much better comic book movie.  It's not even fucking close.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I used to like it, but rewatching it after the goldmine superhero flicks of 2008, it's just really dumb.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Bah, Spider-Man 2 is still awesome. The other two, not so much.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Eh', its alright. I still hate that part where Doc Oc's wife is just standing there screaming at a piece of glass. MOVE BITCH.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', its alright. I still hate that part where Doc Oc's wife is just standing there screaming at a piece of glass. MOVE BITCH.


Hahaha.

Chee, I am starting to respect your opinion more.  I thought you just liked every movie you watched.  Criticism of the overrated Spider-man movies always warms my heart.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Chee, I am starting to respect your opinion more.  I thought you just liked every movie you watched.  Criticism of the overrated Spider-man movies always warms my heart.



She can be rather lenient, but then again, so am I. >_>


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Chee, I am starting to respect your opinion more.  I thought you just liked every movie you watched.  Criticism of the overrated Spider-man movies always warms my heart.



I hate a lot of movies. 

Wanted to shoot myself after watching Hitman.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate a lot of movies.
> 
> Wanted to shoot myself after watching Hitman.



An American Crime, what a depressing, completely *fucking *pointless film.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Hitman was about what I expected it to be.  It was no worse than like a XXX sequel.  Plenty of films are as bad or worse.  -shrug-

I might even argue that it has a better entertainment value than Spider-man.  At least people weren't hyping it up to me as the fucking movie of the year.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

lol, I'm easily entertained, but not easily impressed. I thought the first Spiderman movie was the only real 'good' one. I liked the development. My only criticism was how dopey the green goblin suit was.

I was indifferent to SM2. I didn't hate SM3 all that much. In many ways, it was the most entertaining out of the three(not always in the way it wants to be), but it's also the worst......made frustrating that it had the most potential.

I say the first movie warrants a 3/4. The other 2 a 2.5/4.....


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

My brother is watching Terminator 2...and the liquid dude's penis tip shows. 



Vonocourt said:


> An American Crime, what a depressing, completely *fucking *pointless film.



Yea, it was.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Visitor Q was my most hated, pointless movie ever. Especially as the director, Takashi Miike, is one of my favorites. Favorite directors of mine shouldn't have 0/4 star ratings. 

Worst movie still has to be "Terror Toons", but I sort of walked into that one......


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

I think The Hangover could be funny.  It's also possible that all of the funny scenes are in the trailer.


----------



## Nakor (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think The Hangover could be funny.  It's also possible that all of the funny scenes are in the trailer.



I actually kinda want to see The Hangover in the theater. I almost never see comedy movies like this in theaters, but for some reason this one keeps shouting out to me. I can see all the funny scenes being in the trailer, which is why I'm still hesitant. 

Star Trek - 8/10
Really enjoyed watching this movie. Plot was alittle out there, but wasn't overly complicated. Throwing in all the classic star trek lines didn't make the movie cheesy, and they seemed to fit right into the movie. I'm not a trekkie so I couldn't pick apart every little scene. Makes me want to start watching every star trek episode.


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2009)

The Wrestler 9/10

very good acting just that I didn't like the ending much since I don't know what happens..he probably died though =/


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Yea, the ending kinda bugs me.


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2009)

They also don't explain how he fucked up his life..but it was probably drugs/alcohol


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, the ending kinda bugs me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He's dead. Died doing the only thing he was good at. I don't see why the would need to show it.





Roy said:


> They also don't explain how he fucked up his life..but it was probably drugs/alcohol


Again, they don't need to.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2009)

Wendy! What film is that, Vono?

And I'm downloading the Wrestler. Illegal download ftw


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Land of Plenty

It's not Wendy,it's Lana. I don't think this girl has aspergers also. >_>


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2009)

I knew her name is Michelle Williams but I first saw her on Wendy and Lucy, so Wendy she is.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I knew her name is Michelle Williams but I first saw her on Wendy and Lucy, so Wendy she is.



I saw her as Cecil Mills first, but yeah...Wendy is the best.


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't need to, but it's just nice to know =/


Yasha said:


> Wendy! What film is that, Vono?
> 
> *And I'm downloading the Wrestler. Illegal download ftw *


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> They don't need to, but it's just nice to know =/


It's been a couple months since I've seen it, but I don't remember the film needing a longer runtime.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2009)

The Dark Knight: You know my rating by now. 

Adonis: Monorail is in there, only once. Aeriel shot of Wayne Tower, look closely, its in the background. Tried to find a screenshot, but no luck.

That whole debate is over now, but just wanted to point it out.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2009)

I got Blade Runner to watch tonight. What would be better to watch, the theatrical or the directors cut version?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

You don't have the final cut?

Ehh, the difference between the four releases are all rather minor, but I'd say Director's cut because it doesn't have that stupid ending tacked on.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2009)

k, and I guess not. Only the theatrical and directors cut are listed on the dvd. 

So it's good, then? I worry because Speed Racer movie fanboys keep referencing this like mad crazy......


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> k, and I guess not. Only the theatrical and directors cut are listed on the dvd.
> 
> So it's good, then? I worry because Speed Racer movie fanboys keep referencing this like mad crazy......



Blade Runner is awesome, probably one of my favorite sci-fi films.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 28, 2009)

i'm watching "underworld: rise of the lycans". prolly the best of the series. so badass. and the main vampire chick with the lips... ugh ;D only if those were real.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2009)

Let's see... the last movies I watched were...

Galaxy Quest: 9.5/10 because I don't want to give any movie a perfect score.  This movie is so awesome!  Alan Rickman alone is just... 

Death Note 1-2: 7.5/10 solely because Kenichi Matsuyama's performance was nothing short of stunning.  Everything else was okay, but holy crap did that guy do a good job... I'd give it an 8 but I spotted a continuity error while watching them, which is unforgivable in a series like Death Note.


----------



## Koi (May 28, 2009)

YOU GUYS.

UP.  

IT COMES OUT ON FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Let's see... the last movies I watched were...
> 
> Galaxy Quest: 9.5/10 because I don't want to give any movie a perfect score.  This movie is so awesome!  Alan Rickman alone is just...
> 
> Death Note 1-2: 7.5/10 solely because Kenichi Matsuyama's performance was nothing short of stunning.  Everything else was okay, but holy crap did that guy do a good job... I'd give it an 8 but I spotted a continuity error while watching them, which is unforgivable in a series like Death Note.



What continuity error? 

My only issue with the films were the CGI death gods. Although they grow on you. Also, creating a movie exclusive character for the first one creates a loophole in part 2
*Spoiler*: __ 



Light dating anyone in general that quickly after his girlfriends death seems off.


----------



## Rampage (May 28, 2009)

get smart
8/10
pretty funy


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> What continuity error?
> 
> My only issue with the films were the CGI death gods. Although they grow on you. Also, creating a movie exclusive character for the first one creates a loophole in part 2
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why can Light see Ryuk at the end of the movie?  I've gone over it several times; he shouldn't have been able to see or talk to Ryuk at that point.  Think about it. 

^ And yeah, that bothered me at first, and I mentioned it to my mom, but she said that such things actually aren't that uncommon- like, when someone tries to get into another relationship in order to get over what happened in the last one, I think...
And Shiori was based off of the chick that Light rode the bus with, and I think it's somewhat forgivable because of the need to consolidate coupled with the emotions the director wanted- it was a good way to show how corrupted Light was in such a small time-frame... I do think the changes were excessive, but I forgive them for those reasons.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2009)

*The Dark Knight*

Heath Ledger really brought the Joker role to life. He was the best. R.I.P.

9.1/10


*The Wrestler*

Awesome acting. Both Mickey Rourke and Marisa Tomei did great. Can't believe Marisa is already 45, she still looks so young. And I like the ending too. It's understood and they didn't need to show it.

9/10


Now downloading The Talented Mr. Ripley. Heard it's good. I read the synopsis and it looks like it's my type of film.


----------



## Darc (May 28, 2009)

_Behind Enemy Lines, Columbia_ - 8/10, good story that was supported with some good acting and action, couple of cheesy parts but it was way better then I thought it be.


----------



## Ashiya (May 28, 2009)

Night at the Museum 2 - 6/10

There were a few funny scenes...but it was generally a boring movie.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Half of The Reader 9/10

Got it off of iTunes so I can watch it during school (finals, doing absolutely nothing for 4 hours) but the stupid thing stopped playing after the one hour mark. Tell you what, I'm not renting any movie off iTunes ever again, fucking assholes.

So I'll just wait for it to come from Netflix. =\


----------



## Mar Azul (May 28, 2009)

Bride Wars: 2/10

It was really bad. Not a fan of Kate Hudson.


----------



## JustPimpin (May 28, 2009)

Once upon a time in China (Jet Li movie)

 I give this movie a 10 out of 10, easily one of the best kung-fu movies ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

Yeah those Once Upon a Time in China movies are pretty badass. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> Why can Light see Ryuk at the end of the movie?  I've gone over it several times; he shouldn't have been able to see or talk to Ryuk at that point.  Think about it.
> 
> ^ And yeah, that bothered me at first, and I mentioned it to my mom, but she said that such things actually aren't that uncommon- like, when someone tries to get into another relationship in order to get over what happened in the last one, I think...
> And Shiori was based off of the chick that Light rode the bus with, and I think it's somewhat forgivable because of the need to consolidate coupled with the emotions the director wanted- it was a good way to show how corrupted Light was in such a small time-frame... I do think the changes were excessive, but I forgive them for those reasons.



Hmmmm, I don't remember for sure, but wasn't Light have some of Ryuk's deathnote in his watch? 

Also, that wouldn't be a continuity error. It would be a plot hole. Continuity errors usually are at fault with the editing. Multiple takes are taken and people do something slightly different in each take, then there will probably be a continuity error. For example, if someone is smoking in one scene. We cut away to a different angle, and suddenly they're not smoking. But then they cut back and he's smoking again. 

Blade Runner: A-

I decided I'd give a short review of it. It was good, but strangely the acting didn't always feel right.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 28, 2009)

*Cinemania-B*

A interesting documentary showing the lifes of five film buffs. And I really mean film *buffs*, all of them spend their entire day going across Manhattan to see films. It's not a surprise to see that they're all unemployed, and living off disabilities. Much like Grey Gardens, it's fascinating watching these people and their odd habits and ticks. From the slightly autistic way of Harvey Schwartz, who can tell you the runtime of any film he's seen, to Jack Angstreich. A man that would want to have sex in black and white.

The documentary has a all to brief runtime of about 80 minutes, which kinda means that most of the_ cinephiles _don't get much time to shine, namely Harvey Schwartz and Eric Chadbourne. The bulk of the runtime is focused on Jack, probably because even with the monochrom fetish, he's the easiest to relate too, and it's not uncommon to see him with the more out there characters.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

All unemployed and living off disabilites? My gawd.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

I'm envious...........


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

lol, Martial. :ho

I love movies, but not that much. D:


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

*sigh* I wish I was unemployed.


----------



## Adonis (May 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *sigh* I wish I was unemployed.



No you don't. Trust me.

Damn hobos romanticizing this shit.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Give me your job then Martial, I need it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

lol, Chee, you're 16+. Go get a job at a grocery store like I did. Hell, I still do! Just in a better position........

All About Eve: A-

Another "100 movies to see before you die" entry. Pretty good drama about the theater.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

I'm trying to, they won't hire. 
Just applied at Target a couple of nights ago. Still no reply. =\

Batman Begins: 9/10
I really had no desire to watch this, I rewatched some of it a couple of days ago on AMC but my mom put it in and I was so bored that I watched it for like the 15th time.


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2009)

I highly recommend Dante's inferno, a modenr reimaging of the old poem. It had some great satire and interesting reimaginig of hell as an urban jungle where sinners get their due.


----------



## MueTai (May 29, 2009)

*Terminator: Salvation* - 8.5/10

I don't go in to a Terminator movie expecting the best picture of the year, I go in to the theater expecting shit to blow up.  And by George, that's exactly what I got tonight.  I was going to give it a 9 or 10, but I figured that was a little excessive.  I really did enjoy it though; the CGI was beast, cool new robots/weapons, and the end left me with goosebumps (even the generic "the only fate is the one we make for ourselves" quote did it for me).

All in all, this movie gave me everything I wanted and a little bit more.  If you're an action movie fan, I highly recommend seeing it.


----------



## Stalin (May 29, 2009)

Madagascar 8/10
It gave me some laughs which is rare these days. Fun movie with great characters, beautiful CG, and some hilarious moments.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

2girls1cup - 1/10

Shit acting.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2009)

MueTai said:


> *Terminator: Salvation* - 8.5/10
> 
> *I don't go in to a Terminator movie expecting the best picture of the year, I go in to the theater expecting shit to blow up*.  And by George, that's exactly what I got tonight.  I was going to give it a 9 or 10, but I figured that was a little excessive.  I really did enjoy it though; the CGI was beast, cool new robots/weapons, and the end left me with goosebumps (even the generic "the only fate is the one we make for ourselves" quote did it for me).
> 
> All in all, this movie gave me everything I wanted and a little bit more.  If you're an action movie fan, I highly recommend seeing it.


 is this what most people think when they hear about a Terminator movie? That's quite sad, considering the standard set by the first two. 

I doubt I'd be able to appreciate it as an action movie fan either, as no doubt it'll be painfully pretentious especially with that bellend Christian Bale in it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm envious...........


No you aren't, these people go above and beyond.

One guy graduated Suma cum laude from Berkley, lived on unemployment...and consider $14.99 as a large sum of money. He'd bring a second set of clothes just in case the theater was closed. Some Tylenol if he caught the "sniffles."

I'd say it would be cool to do something like this in small doses, like for a film festival, but to have your entire life based around it is just insane.

I'd probably make it like three days at most...I'll tell you when I try it.


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

Jeeze.  Tht guy sounds like a real graduate of Winner High.





UHG UP in like twelve hours FUCK YEAH.   I think we're doing 3-D the first time since I'm taking my brother and he thinks that stuff is super neato.  And it's only like two dollars more.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> 2girls1cup - 1/10
> 
> Shit acting.



**


----------



## Altron (May 29, 2009)

Valkyrie - 9/10 Despite Tom Cruise being in it, it was an overall great film. It is a shame that General Staffenburg is overlooked in history and this movie does show that not all german's supported Hitler.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 29, 2009)

Terminator : Salvation

perfect .. the best one of all the 5 movies ..


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

^^ 



Thelonious said:


> 2girls1cup - 1/10
> 
> Shit acting.







erictheking said:


> is this what most people think when they hear about a Terminator movie? That's quite sad, considering the standard set by the first two.



Ugh, I think this everytime an idiot says that.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2009)

*Cloverfield*

Love it. It's great. Probably the best monster movie I'd ever watched. I actually hope something like this will happen to us. >_>

9.5/10


----------



## JustPimpin (May 29, 2009)

Underworld: Evolution

These movies are gorey and awesome, not to mention the sex scene with kate beckinsale is hot. 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> No you aren't, these people go above and beyond.
> 
> One guy graduated Suma cum laude from Berkley, lived on unemployment...and consider $14.99 as a large sum of money. He'd bring a second set of clothes just in case the theater was closed. Some Tylenol if he caught the "sniffles."
> 
> ...



lol, I was joking. I'd hate being unemployed and as much as I love movies, I can't go past 2 a day.

Guess what my two movies today are? Drag me to Hell and House of the Dead.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

Platoon 9.5/10

An awesome movie and just... wow


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I was joking. I'd hate being unemployed and as much as I love movies, I can't go past 2 a day.
> 
> Guess what my two movies today are? Drag me to Hell and House of the Dead.


From what I've heard, two opposite ends of the spectrum.

Meaning you average those two films out, you get a average movie experience.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I can only manage a few films a _week_.

Love them, but too many movies make my brain explode.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2009)

I have three films to watch before monday, and their all 2+ hours.

And I'll probably see Terminator Salvation, and maybe UP...so that's possibly five movies in two days.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> From what I've heard, two opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> Meaning you average those two films out, you get a average movie experience.



I was bored and watch about 2 minutes of the middle of "House of the Dead" and I got sick to my stomach........So.......yeah, average movie experience at best.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I wanna see Up and Moon next month. Mom is gonna pay for Harry Potter.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I was bored and watch about 2 minutes of the middle of "House of the Dead" and I got sick to my stomach........So.......yeah, average movie experience at best.



Wasn't what I meant.

A positive(DMH) is canceled out by a negative(HoD).


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Which is what I meant. Except as good as "Drag Me to Hell" is, House of the Dead is far worse. 

So I can watch "Citizen kane" and it would not make up for the crap that is "House of the Dead". a 100% movie and a 0% movie only averages to 50%, which is still fail.

anyway,

Drag me to hell: A-

One scene reminded me so much of "Evil Dead" that I actually applauded. Ah, I missed Raimi's dancing demons......review will be up later today. AND I WON'T WRITE IT TWICE!(fucking Terminator movie....)


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

Sense and Sensibility: 8/10 I never really liked those type of movies but it was very sweet 

Alan Rickman


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

Up- HOT DAMN IT'S FINALLY HERE!  11/10.  Seriously, I feel like Pixar really went above and beyond the call of duty for this one.  I laughed, cried, and loved every minute.  Each character is crafted obviously lovingly, and I can't say I have a favorite, although being a pet owner puts Dug up there. (Pay attention for his 'joke.'  It's fucking hysterical.)

I really, truly believe that this might be their best film to date, and that's saying a lot, since I like to consider myself a bit of a Pixar enthusiast.  Barring the violence in The Incredibles, this is definitely their most 'grown-up' film, but even with a few points some younger children might not quite get it still plays out like a well-written children's book, wth the same sort of illustrative quality.

If you're having trouble trying to decide which format to see it in, I'll admit to seeing it in 3-D, but it's by no means a necessity.  It does add a wonderful depth and immersion to the film, though, especially in the arial shots of Venezuela, but it's not a requirement for viewing.

"Partly Cloudy," the short film right before, is also very funny, and beautifully done.


I'm still sort of shocked that I could become so emotionally attached to an animated, multicolored house and its hand-painted mailbox.  Damn you, Docter!


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

Up. Amazing movie - what you expect from Pixar.  I loved it - 10.   

HAND painted mailbox Koi...nice touch.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 29, 2009)

The uninvited 2/10

Shitty remake of a shitty south korean movie. Both are quite bad but funny enough for two different reasons although telling the same story. Prime example of bad asian and american films. The asian is to some extend quite powerful visually but lacks coherence and understanding (lol that word exist??) and the american is more commonly directed but its better explained, to the point where a lot of the plot is quite predictable, not the final U-turn but at least major things are quite obvious.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The uninvited 2/10
> 
> Shitty remake of a shitty south korean movie. Both are quite bad but funny enough for two different reasons although telling the same story. Prime example of bad asian and american films. The asian is to some extend quite powerful visually but lacks coherence and understanding (lol that word exist??) and the american is more commonly directed but its better explained, to the point where a lot of the plot is quite predictable, not the final U-turn but at least major things are quite obvious.



I have lost all faith in you. 

House of the Dead: A+


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Toxic Avenger II.......pretty good if you plan on commiting mental suicide.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I have lost all faith in you.



This comment lost all credibility after this one



> House of the Dead: A+


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

Night at the musuem 2

7 / 10


Certainly not a comedy classic, but worth the price of admision, i think. Especially with the slapping routine with the 2 monkey's, and the miniature roman guy on the white house lawn


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> This comment lost all credibility after this one



lol, well at least you know I was joking.

Seriously though,

House of the Dead: F

AH, there is nothing like a good dose of Uwe Boll to ruin the day.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell:  9/10.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

I still have no interest to see Drag Me to Hell.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> I still have no interest to see Drag Me to Hell.


The advertisement was misleading.  It wasn't scary or anything...but it was funny as hell and kept me thoroughly entertained.  I think the 5 long island iced tea's I drank added to the overall experience too.


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

I really doubt that movie was a 9/10


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 30, 2009)

I just watch the slumdog Millionaire and it's sweet


----------



## Violent by Design (May 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> I really doubt that movie was a 9/10



The movie actually got really really high reviews


----------



## Vonocourt (May 30, 2009)

*Rescue Dawn-B*

A engrossing tale of a pow during the Vietnam war. Christian Bale stars as Deiter Dengal, a real life navy pilot, who was captured after his plan crashed. While Bale, as usual, gives a solid performance, Steve Zahn steals the movie. Being stuck in the camp for a year and a half, Zahn's character is but a frail husk of a man, and the portrayal shows it.

While the acting is great, the visual style doesn't hold up as well. While never being bad at any one point, it feels inconsistent. Their are parts where the film tries to evoke the feel of a documentary, with scenes shot using hand-held cameras. This shots come rather sporadically during the first act, disappear almost entirely during the second act, and come and go during the final act. The ending is a bit of a sore point too. For a film with such dark material(specially for a pg-13 rating) to end on saccharine sweet note, feels unsatisfying.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The advertisement was misleading.  It was scary or anything...but it was funny as hell and kept me thoroughly entertained.  I think the 5 long island iced tea's I drank added to the overall experience too.



I'll rent it, no way in hell (pun intended) am I gonna see that when I can see Up.


----------



## Elphaba (May 30, 2009)

*Star Trek:* 10/10. I thoroughly enjoyed it and would go back to see it in a heartbeat.

*Moulin Rouge:* 8/10. A little overwhelming in the beginning, but moved me greatly and had me in tears the last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> I really doubt that movie was a 9/10


9/10 may be a little too high.  But keep in mind...I went in with no expectations whatsoever.  I railed hard against the movie and tried to convince people to skip it.  



Chee said:


> I'll rent it, no way in hell (pun intended) am I gonna see that when I can see Up.


Why is Up appealing?  It looks like it was made for little kids.  It doesn't look like it would satisfy an adult audience at all.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Why is Up appealing?  It looks like it was made for little kids.  It doesn't look like it would satisfy an adult audience at all.



It's pixar...


----------



## Koi (May 30, 2009)

Up is actually much more mature of a movie than the previews/trailers/teasers/TV spots have even begun to give it credit for.  It reads like a children's book on the surface but there are quite a few things that are going to resonate much more strongly with adults than children.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Finance issues, Ellie can't get pregnant, she dies, a promise unrealized, Carl has to learn to move on and that doing so doesn't mean giving her up, etc.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 30, 2009)

Eraserhead: /10


Anyone who's seen this movie will know what I mean.

I recommend that everyone sees it though; as far as being a work of art goes, its a surrealist masterpiece (David Lynch gets kudos from me).


I would give it a 10/10 simply for being the most bizarre, disturbing, cryptic and mindfucking movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

Kids can be entertaining, for example, criitics and audiences love disney movies.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> 9/10 may be a little too high.  But keep in mind...I went in with no expectations whatsoever.  I railed hard against the movie and tried to convince people to skip it.
> 
> Why is Up appealing?  It looks like it was made for little kids.  It doesn't look like it would satisfy an adult audience at all.



What Vono said. It's Pixar, usually it sastifies both adults and kids. 

Wall-E was superb.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

I know Wall-E was good.  But I knew it would be good as soon as I saw the trailer.  I also knew it would appeal to a wide range of people.  I can't make that same claim for Up.  I think that movie looks pretty one dimensional.  I'm not interested at all.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Has me interested. :3


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I know Wall-E was good.  But I knew it would be good as soon as I saw the trailer.  I also knew it would appeal to a wide range of people.  I can't make that same claim for Up.  I that that movie looks pretty one dimensional.  I'm not interested at all.



Me neither. Guess we're old. ;_;


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Me neither. Guess we're old. ;_;



Or just lame

Street FIghter The Movie

No. Not at all.

Normally, video game movies suck because they break canon and ruin the storyline, and make no mistake, this movie does that. But if you take all that out, this movie still manages to suck harder than Sasha Grey. 

Zangief was pretty win though


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

Never trust a trailer,rukia. 

On the subject of adaptations I understand why DBZ fanboys are pissed aboutt DBE,but a lot of them are overacting. Anyway, nothing can piss you like seeing something you like getting turned into a shitty movie.


----------



## Undaunted (May 30, 2009)

*24: Redemption*

It wasn't a feature film, obviously, but it was excellent and managed to portray the conditions of modern day Africa very well. It's still watchable to those that haven't seen the televised series, but might be hard to follow. I give it a 7/10 but only because it lacked the amount of action I've come to expect from even just a_ single_ episode of 24.



Yasha said:


> Me neither. Guess we're old. ;_;


Not old, that movie is just horrible.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Okay, I just saw a trailer for an animated movie that appeals to me.  Nine looks really innovative and cool.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Yea, Nine looks pretty cool.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 30, 2009)

Terminator Salvation- Decent movie but could have been a lot better 7/10


----------



## Undaunted (May 30, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Terminator Salvation- Decent movie but could have been a lot better 7/10


I agree, and it's a hell of a lot better than the other Terminator movies as well as the tv show.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I agree, and it's a hell of a lot *better than the other Terminator movies* as well as the tv show.



Wha-wha-what?


----------



## Koi (May 30, 2009)

I guess it's pretty easy to be better than Terminator 3.  But 2?  FUCK NO.  That movie is fucking _boss._


----------



## ez (May 30, 2009)

drag me to hell - 8.5/10

freakin' hilarious scenes here and there, and a sometimes creepy scene here and there. i thoroughly enjoyed this film, but i'm not sure if i picked up on all the intended jokes, as this was clearly meant to be comedic. anyway, would watch again. nice directing/storytelling, etc. i think my favorite scene was when they tried to summon the demon into the medium and subsequently the goat; i couldn't stop laughing for about two or three minutes straight when i saw the goat at the table. so yeah, great film. one of the best i've seen this year without a doubt.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Koi said:


> I guess it's pretty easy to be better than Terminator 3.  But 2?  FUCK NO.  That movie is fucking _boss._



Terminator 2 is a great fucking film. T4 has NOTHING on T2. NOTHING.


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

You say that T3 is worse than T2, hm?

Source


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button-D*

Like staring into the eyes of a photo-realistic cgi model. Featuring all these little details and touches to try to make it ring true, but missing the spark that ultimately brings it to life.


----------



## Yasha (May 31, 2009)

*The Talented Mr. Ripley*

One word: Gay. 

4/10


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I know Wall-E was good.  But I knew it would be good as soon as I saw the trailer.  I also knew it would appeal to a wide range of people.  I can't make that same claim for Up.  I think that movie looks pretty one dimensional.  I'm not interested at all.



Wall-E is one of the few movies that almost made me cry.

I'm man enough to admit it


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2009)

Terminator Salvation

7.5/10

Could of been better without a doubt, not half a good as T1 and T2, but still a decent movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

I notice that no one ever tried to give a good argument as to why T3<T4......



Makeshift Sanctuary said:


> drag me to hell - 8.5/10
> 
> freakin' hilarious scenes here and there, and a sometimes creepy scene here and there. i thoroughly enjoyed this film, but i'm not sure if i picked up on all the intended jokes, as this was clearly meant to be comedic. anyway, would watch again. nice directing/storytelling, etc. i think my favorite scene was when they tried to summon the demon into the medium and subsequently the goat; i couldn't stop laughing for about two or three minutes straight when i saw the goat at the table. so yeah, great film. one of the best i've seen this year without a doubt.



lol, the goat bit was a heavy homage to Evil Dead(2). I never really thought the movie was that funny. In fact, I got annoyed at some of the sick humor(here kitty kitty kitty). 

lol, I expected the goat to hold their hands as part of the seance. But then I remembered this wasn't a spoof movie. 

Blow Up: Part of E's must see before you die list. It apparently inspired Dario Argento to become a director, and it is similar to "Deep Red" in many ways. ANyway, it's an art house film. It's not great, but it's still......interesting.

B


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Doubt 9/10

Very good film that kept my attention and had superb performances.



> I notice that no one ever tried to give a good argument as to why T3<T4......



John Connor doesn't do much in T3 (although he does have a personality unlike in T4) and the whole film is practically a reshoot of T2.

T4 isn't a whole lot better, I'd have to say that both T3 and T4 both have their drawbacks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

Just got back from Up, a very good movie, in my opinion, though I still feel Incredibles and Nemo are still Pixar's best. Irregardless it was a very heartwarming film. 5/5


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Doubt 9/10
> 
> Very good film that kept my attention and had superb performances.
> 
> ...



T3 was just a rehash of T2. But that's really the only notable complaint people have on it. T4 has a long list of problems. 

You're right, John  Connor doesn't do much, but at that point it was still Arnold's series.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

I'd have to watch T3 again, I forgot a lot about it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> T3 was just a rehash of T2. But that's really the only notable complaint people have on it.



The attempts at humor really rubbed me the wrong way in T3.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

T2 had some good humor. It was a deleted scene, but the part where the T-800 tried to smile was hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

The only funny part I remember of T3 is when he puts on those glasses.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 31, 2009)

Fuga de cerebros 3'5/10

Bad spanish comedy about 5 stupid guys who goes to Oxford to help one of them to conquer the girl of his dream that went there to study medicine. The humour is oftenly eschatological and with bad taste, although I admit I laughed good 3 or 4 times. The actors are usually bad, or highly misused, cause theres great actors that I dont know what the hell where doing in here.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 31, 2009)

RockNRolla 8/10

The beginning was slow but it picked up later on. Good hilarious scenes from Guy Ritchie. Good stuff all around.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 31, 2009)

Up: 10/10 Once again Pixar never fails to bring a good film out


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2009)

The Lion King 

10/10


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

Borat 9/10

A very original film that had many great moments that made me literally LOL.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Seven Pounds 

Missed a little bit of it, but I understood the whole thing.

7/10

Purdey gewd.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellraiser 7.5/10

Was gonna give it a 8.5 but the ending just plainly sucked. Hobo guy/dragon dude was a really pointless character.

Props to that whole scene were Frank was coming out of the floor though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

*Land of Plenty-B-*

A great movie shot and left limping by the utterly lame, melodramatic closing moments.

Ohh, and also...wait, fuck it. No one is gonna go watch this film.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution 0/10

I should have known better,but I was bored.It was even worse than what I thought it was going to be.I think it was originally made for betamax.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2009)

*Gran Torino*

It is a story of humanity, of friendship, of life and death. It reveals a rather disturbing yet existing facet of the United States, especially concerning the minority community (racism, gangsterism, rape, etc) but on the other hand, it also shows that there is still something good left in humanity worth fighting for. Clint Eastwood did a hell of a job as both the lead actor and the director of this film. The supporting cast are really great, too. The chubby Asian girl who plays Sue is cute and pretty good at acting. So yeah, check this film out.

9.5/10


----------



## Tifa (Jun 1, 2009)

Coraline 8/10

So creepy  but SO good


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Land of Plenty-B-*
> 
> A great movie shot and left limping by the utterly lame, melodramatic closing moments.
> 
> Ohh, and also...wait, fuck it. No one is gonna go watch this film.



I rent a lot of films that have good ratings on here.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I rent a lot of films that have good ratings on here.



What about Wendy and Lucy, huh.

EDIT: And Synecdoche, New York.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Somebody get Chee under control.  I am getting tired of her pestering me to watch the New Moon trailer.  Leave me alone you witch!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2009)

*Grind *- Awesome skater guys movie. Made ma laugh quite a bit.* 8/10*
​


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> What about Wendy and Lucy, huh.
> 
> EDIT: And Synecdoche, New York.



All on my netflix list.


































Around 50.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2009)

Double Feature (aka I paid to see a good movie and sneaked into a bad one):

*Drag Me To Hell: B*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the Nazis didn't have it all wrong.

Let's face it, when's the last time you've seen gypsies in a positive light: volunteering at an Alzheimer's home, maybe, or baking cookies for the kids? Unless by "baking cookies" you mean "damning to Hell" then fucking never. It was a goddamn necklace, bitch! HE'S LIKE FUCKING NINE! Even the supposedly good ones (Disney's Esmeralda) only serve to cement the aesop that the ugly bell-ringer does all the leg work and heroics while the knight in gold armor gets all the pussy. Have fun with that lesson, kids. 

Politically, they bring out the uber-Conservative in me with their parasitic homelessness, but rather than using their black magic to better themselves, they curse others to bring them down to their level. Bullshit.

Rant aside, this movie felt really traditional and old-fashioned, like a short-story brought to life, to the extent I instantly identified Chekhov's Gun 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(hmmm, a seemingly arbitrary and button-sized coin introduced as a plot device and referenced more than once?)


 but what it lacked in unpredictability it made up for by sticking to its guns. I'd say more but don't want to spoil it.

Raimi must have been gunning for the Nobel Prize of jump scares because never did I think I'd see the day half the audience was jumping out of their seats over...the demonic napkin. Apparently, loud music and a quick entry into camera range is all that's required for an innocuous object to become nightmare fuel. You already know the deal, though: cheesy sfx, gross-out humor, Justin Long being a smug cock, screaming and LOUD music.

I must confess, though, that even though I had predicted it, the ending still made me literally yell out, "WHAT THE FUCK!?" 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew the envelope had the nickel or whatever in it thanks to the contrived-as-hell, sitcom mix-up and the dragged into Hell scene BEING IN THE FUCKING PREVIEWS but


 I expected Raimi to cop-out of the ending somehow. Underneath this cynical veneer lies a doe-eyed little kid who loves happy endings. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



To see her get dragged down and the movie just end on that note, Justin Long tears and all, had me feeling tense as I ever have in a movie. And as if to counter my skepticism, the title flashes back up as if to say, "The movie's called DRAG ME TO HELL, stupid!"




Well-played, Sam.

Also, the Gipsy Kings are the only exception.




*Terminator: Salvation: C-*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck John Connor. Selfish, debateably handsome piece of shit.

This entire movie, I was baffled over John Connor's significance not only to the plot (he has none) but consequently the entire Terminator Franchise. What the fuck did he, or does he, do to elevate himself to such a messianic status? The movie never tells you. Supposedly, it's his leadership but thanks to Bale's insistent growling/murmuring he had the charisma of herpes (strike that, herpes is always welcome with me. ) and I just couldn't imagine him invoking that much loyalty. By "that much loyalty" I mean 
*Spoiler*: __ 



leading hundreds of soldiers to directly ignore chain-of-command at the expense of a guaranteed strike on Skynet.




You can tell John Connor was shoehorned into the movie to tie it into the previously ones but I would have taken the film better as a peripheral side-story starring Marcus and Kyle Reese who were much more engaging characters. The entire movie was like being on a forked road where the left end was rife with rainbows, interesting character arcs, unexpected plot twists, bitches, and clever deviations from the FATE motif. You beg, "TURN LEFT!" and it looks like McG's listening but at the last second he makes a sharp turn right down Banal Bullshit Junction and stays the fucking course. So much wasted potential.

My favorite part, though, was how during Connor's "rousing" speech at the end, he made it clear Kyle Reese (and his existence) was priority number one and those hundred or so other prisoners were just incidental. Paraphrased but with the general gist intact: 



And did anyone else yell, "Bullshit!" when Connor was talking about being cold and calculating like the machines? Straw Vulcan aside, John Connor was all on board with collateral damage until he finds out Kyle Reese is there. Then all of a sudden, "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW! The military is so cruel!" The movie has failed to establish why either you or Kyle Reese are so central to the events unfolding so fuck you.

And why does a Terminator have a fucking exposed heart? Not to mention, the T-800 can do the palmstrike of death to Marcus but can't fucking kill Connor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

lol, the T-800 not killing Connor in one hit bugged the hell out of me. However, it should be noted that even in T1, the T-800 knocked around the roommates boyfriend a bit instead of killing him quickly. Maybe the T-800 was intentionally holding back because he had no real reason to kill him....but that's a stretch.

on the ending for Drag Me to Hell. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wouldn't put it past Raimi to have a sequel where she tries to escape hell. Sort of like how Evil Dead 2 spared Ash(thank God). It should be noted that that in all of Raimi's horror films, there is a downer ending in some sort of way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hellraiser 7.5/10
> 
> Was gonna give it a 8.5 but the ending just plainly sucked. Hobo guy/dragon dude was a really pointless character.
> 
> Props to that whole scene were Frank was coming out of the floor though.



Ooooh, you saw a horror film. The ending felt like they ran out of money. The hobo guy is never explained, even in the sequel.....the house burning down was pretty weak as well.

I think I rated it a 3.5/4........I liked how it was shot.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

The...Clomasjtrtrihthtubites or whatever they are called looked like some techno band from the 80s. 

Up 10/10
Really sweet and funny movie.

That dog, Doug, looked *exactly* like my dog China.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Somebody get Chee under control.  I am getting tired of her pestering me to watch the New Moon trailer.  Leave me alone you witch!



You haven't seen the new trailer? wtf dude?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy...not everyone is as big a Twilight fan as Chee.

I have summer movies to prepare for.  Transformers, The Hangover, and Public Enemies for example.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Oooooh yea, I can't wait for New Moon to come out. I just love movies with stale acting, no character development and bad CGI wolves. <3


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Roy...not everyone is as big a Twilight fan as Chee.
> 
> I have summer movies to prepare for.  Transformers, The Hangover, and Public Enemies for example.



Nevermind 

I thought you meant this "Moon" movie >.>

that Twilight movie looks like a dry piece of shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIexG8179K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Gonna see that next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

That "Moon" movie looks epic


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Hell yea, it better be released at my theatre or I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I think this movie looks fucking amazing.  pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDK_PE4Aj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Yea, that looks pretty good. Might rent it though, usually I can only see one film a month.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hell yea, it better be released at my theatre or I'll be so pissed.


It releases in June 12th in NY and LA 

but it's rated R so i'm gonna need an adult 


Rukia said:


> I think this movie looks fucking amazing.  pek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDK_PE4Aj0[/YOUTUBE]



Ill see it in theater if I have enough money..buy yeah it does look good


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll just sneak in again. Did for Sunshine Cleaning and Gran Torino. =\

Luckily I'm turning 17 in July so I won't have to sneak in anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

1 film a month?  Geez, I thought you were a fan?  I see between 4-6 movies at the theater a month.  I wouldn't be surprised if ticket receipts indicated that I have seen as many as a dozen movies in one month before.

I go to the over 21 theater and I am like the biggest regular at that place.  They know what I drink at the bar.  They know that I like the Chicken Strips and the Ale Battered Shrimp.  And my usual waitress knows I like popcorn and a box of Goobers before the show starts.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think this movie looks fucking amazing.  pek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDK_PE4Aj0[/YOUTUBE]



That looks badass.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

@Chee- I used to sneak in all the time but one time this guy checking for tickets during the film(Spider Man 3) and since then ive been to chicken to sneak in 

Lucky..I have to wait till September 


stfu Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

You tried to sneak into Spider-man 3?


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Yea, I only sneak in for rated R films. Everything else I pay for.

@Rukia: Well, I pay for 1 film a month. Luckily I got 17 bucks for allowance so I might go see Drag Me to Hell as well.

My parents usually pay for two films a month.

So, on average...maybe 2-3 films a month?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think this movie looks fucking amazing.  pek
> 
> *SNIP*


Egghhhhh, I really can not stand Coheed and Cambria.

And while I know that's not a really sound reason to be turned off of the film, it just screams what kind of audience they're trying to reach for. And I'm definitely not one of them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Fine, Vonocourt.  I guess you can see Bruno instead.  

And besides, Swimming Pool was good.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Bruno looks hella funny 



Rukia said:


> You tried to sneak into Spider-man 3?


I successfully sneaked in 

atleast I didn't pay for it like you 
thats if you even watched it


Chee said:


> Yea, I only sneak in for rated R films. Everything else I pay for.



I hate it when theres guys in front of the entry already asking you for the ticket stubs 

17 buck for allowance? such and odd number, why not 15 or 20? >_<


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> That looks badass.


No shit.  I went to see Drag me to Hell Friday night...I got fucking goosebumps watching this trailer.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

I get a dollar for every 10 minutes that I do chores. I did 162 minutes last month and my mom just gave me $17.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No shit.  I went to see Drag me to Hell Friday night...I got fucking goosebumps watching this trailer.



That'll probably be the next movie I'll see, probably on thursday.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I get a dollar for every 10 minutes that I do chores. I did 162 minutes last month and my mom just gave me $17.



Ohhh..I bet it takes you 30+ minutes to empty out the trash


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ohhh..I bet it takes you 30+ minutes to empty out the trash



Roughly 12 minutes each time I dry dishes and empty the dishwasher. 
And tht's usually once a day, and I skip some days...so...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

On Friday night, I intend to see The Hangover at the over 21 theater.  Obviously, it's over 21 because they serve alcohol there.  You can't see a movie called The Hangover without drinking.  

Chee, my allowance per month is around $6000.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

THAT'S CAUSE YOU HAVE A JOB!!!! 

I'll rent the Hangover. Already sneaking into one rated R film this month.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> On Friday night, I intend to see The Hangover at the over 21 theater.  Obviously, it's over 21 because they serve alcohol there.  You can't see a movie called The Hangover without drinking.
> 
> Chee, my allowance per month is around $6000.



Hmm, Hangover seems like a rental for me, i'm not all that interested in it.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Roughly 12 minutes each time I dry dishes and empty the dishwasher.
> And tht's usually once a day, and I skip some days...so...


I really doubt it actually takes you that long xD...what if you finish a chore in 8 minutes? do you guys round off? 

You could easily get 30 bucks per month if you did that every day



Rukia said:


> On Friday night, I intend to see The Hangover at the over 21 theater.  Obviously, it's over 21 because they serve alcohol there.  You can't see a movie called The Hangover without drinking.
> 
> Chee, my allowance per month is around $6000.



I want a job >.>


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I really doubt it actually takes you that long xD...what if you finish a chore in 8 minutes? do you guys round off?
> 
> You could easily get 30 bucks per month if you did that every day



Sometimes I make the minute amount larger, but I never round off. My mom would suspect that I was lying about it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I want a job >.>



I can't wait to quit mine.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I really doubt it actually takes you that long xD...what if you finish a chore in 8 minutes? do you guys round off?
> 
> You could easily get 30 bucks per month if you did that every day
> 
> ...


I would be bored without a job.  Seriously, you can only see so many movies and exercise so often before you need something else to do.

I've accepted a job transfer and am moving to Oklahoma City btw.  (I will never be a Thunder fan though.)


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

I need to get a job, no one is calling back though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

That's because currently...adults are filling jobs that teenagers have filled for decades.  I'm a Diagnostic Imaging Engineer.  I don't have that much competition.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I can't wait to quit mine.


What do you do? 


Rukia said:


> I would be bored without a job.  Seriously, you can only see so many movies and exercise so often before you need something else to do.
> 
> I've accepted a job transfer and am moving to Oklahoma City btw.  (I will never be a Thunder fan though.)



Lol..Rukia is a drifter


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

I know. It's pissing me off. 

I would like to start my own life but these assholes would got laid off keep taking them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol..Rukia is a drifter


I get bored of places quickly.  I actually wanted to get the hell out of Cincinnati over a year ago.

I was hoping for something to open up in Toronto...no luck though.  Maybe 2 years from now?


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I get bored of places quickly.  I actually wanted to get the hell out of Cincinnati over a year ago.
> 
> I was hoping for something to open up in Toronto...no luck though.  Maybe 2 years from now?



When are you coming back to LA?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> What do you do?


Host/Fry cook.

Can't wait 'till August, getting out of Florida.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I almost took a job in San Diego.  No plans to go back to Orange County though.  The cost of living just doesn't appeal to me.  The family still has a condo at Seal Beach though...maybe a visit is in order?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

*Laser Mission* 

*5/10*

Only reason this movie gets a passing grade is because Brandon Lee is in it, the theme music is simply epic.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Host/Fry cook.
> 
> Can't wait 'till August, getting out of Florida.


That doesn't sound too bad =/



Rukia said:


> I almost took a job in San Diego.  No plans to go back to Orange County though.  The cost of living just doesn't appeal to me.  The family still has a condo at Seal Beach though...maybe a visit is in order?



Come for the Lakers championship parade


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> That doesn't sound too bad =/



It's the owners and people who work there who make it terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

On the 9 trailer, the only reason I like it is because of the Coheed and Cambria music. The rest of the trailer doesn't do much for me. Tim Burton, whose films are either good or crappy, and the dude who did those overrated "Night Watch" movies simply aren't my ideal combo......

Did love "Wanted" though.


----------



## ez (Jun 1, 2009)

The Maltese Falcon 8.5/10 -- i finally got around to watching this and i have to say i get why it's a classic. so many great lines throughout this movie, with 'the stuff that dreams are made off' being the absolute best. it had some great writing overall, incredibly witty i thought, although the movie overall was fairly predictable despite its best efforts to be unpredictable (still had some moments i didn't see coming, however). Sam Spade is a great lead character; driven, smart, quick on his feet, funny -- i wonder if it'd be a stretch to call him iconic...


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Toy Story 10/10

I always did love that scene where Woody speaks to Sid. Hilarious. :ho


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2009)

*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*

You probably had seen dark comedy before, but I bet you haven't seen a dark and gory musical with blood squirting everywhere. Well, here is one. :ho

The plot is a bit cliche though, but the songs and acting are pretty nice.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2009)

I think we spend too much time in this section discussing movies after we have seen them.  Let's face it, movies are rarely as good as their trailers.

So what upcoming movies do you guys have on your radar as a result of stellar trailers?

I mentioned 9 last night obviously.  I came across this trailer and it reminded me of High Tension simply because it's a foreign horror movie.  It has MartialHorror written all over it.  Sort of has a Shaun of the Dead type appeal to it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZNZk0JXPfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Moon, I wanna see it cause of its trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2009)

The trailer for Moon does look good.  But it also looks like one of those movies that will be really slow moving initially.  The plot will sort of plod around for the first half hour before we finally reach the scene that throws everything into chaos.  I sometimes get bored or lose interest during these sort of films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

lol, I'll see Dead Snow. 

Bonny and Clyde: A

For an old movie, it's pure entertainment and I was glad that unlike some movies this inspired("Natural Born Killers"), I never wanted these guys to die.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2009)

Man Martial.  Your set sucks.  Congratulations, you have done the impossible.  Your current set is so bad I miss the Dosu avatar.  Well done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

Aw, why don't you give Godzilla a hug.


----------



## Koi (Jun 2, 2009)

_I_ would hug him if it was Gamera.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof 10/10

Paul Newman.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 2, 2009)

M?n som hatar kvinnor 7/10

Nice sweden thriller based on a seemingly super popular novel there about a journalist who tries to find the long lost niece of a rich businessman. While being an european movie it has some of the usual way of storytelling that the americans make, although not to reach a dangerous level. Also being 2 and a half hour long and being interesting all the time speaks quite good at its favor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> _I_ would hug him if it was Gamera.



Gamera is a little bitch......except when Shusuke Kaneko is directing him.


----------



## ez (Jun 2, 2009)

Chugyeogja//The Chaser - 8.2/10 

original storyline, poignant, powerful acting from the main actor, and a fucked up villain -- a recipe for success in my book. good thriller.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2009)

*Children of Men*

Almost bored me to death. 

2/10


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 2, 2009)

Renaissance.  

It's a crime drama that plays out in Paris in the future.  B&W motion capture animation made it seem somewhat interesting - and then I watched it.  Although it was visually interesting at some points, neither the story nor animation was that thrilling.  

Don't waste your time.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bedtime Stories** - 4/5, I really liked it.
Pretty good movie. Made me laugh a lot and had a nice story. Just what I have come to expect from Adam Sandler.
*


----------



## Sine (Jun 3, 2009)

*Up* 

Really likeable movie, pleasant characters and enjoyable story. Monsters Inc is still my fav, though 

8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2009)

*V for Vendetta*

Natalie Portman is one stunning babe and more. She is a gorgeous actress. :3

The film is alright, but it could use a bit more action and suspense.

8/10


*Finding Nemo*

It's Pixar animation, so the graphics is guaranteed to be great. Story-wise I think it's simple but educational. A bit touching, too.

8.9/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Children of Men*
> 
> Almost bored me to death.
> 
> 2/10



         

You don't know a good film when you watch it. That's one of the greatest sci-fis ever to come out in this decade.

Kept me interested, the bleek atmosphere, the lack of children, the country trying to get rid of illegals, and the ending was absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2009)

Johnny Got His Gun - Adapted from the novel of the same title, not the play. Amazing film. Really love it. A+.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> You don't know a good film when you watch it. That's one of the greatest sci-fis ever to come out in this decade.
> 
> Kept me interested, the bleek atmosphere, the lack of children, the country trying to get rid of illegals, and the ending was absolutely breathtaking.



From what I hear the book, is supposed to be much better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> From what I hear the book, is supposed to be much better.



They say that with almost every adaption.

All I know about the book is:
1. Theo is way more of an asshole
2. Theo's wife is the one carrying the baby


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2009)

I also disliked Children of Men.  My god was it boring.  Anyone that has the attention span required to sit through it...you impress me.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 3, 2009)

My bloody valentine- C movie(crappy shit)


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

I just watched W on DVD.

I actually liked it.  8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 3, 2009)

9/11: The Zero Hour- 9/10 it was really depressing


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Drag Me to Hell 6.5/10

Didn't really like it...maybe it would've made the difference to go see this with friends, because I didn't laugh once. I wasn't scared (although I jumped at the part where Ms. Asshole's face popped up. Which I guess is Raimi's favorite thing to do in a movie since he also did that in Spiderman 1) and that woman didn't deserve to go to hell (and that little boy either). Gypses are assholes. 

Overall, it was entertaining. I did like some aspects of it, like when Christine was being dragged upside down and her fight with Ms. Asshole...but I should've waited a bit longer to go see The Hangover.

And lulz, some guy in my theatre yelled "Worst horror movie ever." So I'm not alone on my rating.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone who calls it worst horror movie ever has not seen......."Gates of Hell part 2" AKA "Through the Fire".

But "Drag me to Hell" is mainly for horror fans, so i can see why nonfans wouldn't think much of it. Speaking of horror.......

Return of the Blind Dead: C+

Not as good as its predecessor. Review should be up tonight.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 3, 2009)

I've decided to eschew the numerical/letter rating system since I can never stay consistent.

*Brick: Fuck this movie/10*

My beef with the movie begins at the very premise which is placing a film noir story in a high school setting. Point blank, what right does a fucking 16-17 year old kid (Levitt) have to act like some hard-boiled detective? His balls have barely dropped and I'm expected to watch as this little punk puts on a scowl and does his best J.J. Grites impression? Please. Watching him constantly get his scrawny ass beat, much like Grimes, was the only pleasure I derived from the performance.

Worst of all, though, the high school setting is just a gimmick that never grows beyond a blurry, gray building in the background. No staff, no classes, no adults at all. Just every high school clique cliche. 

Replacing the police chief with the Vice Principal and having everyone speak this awful, outdated 50s slang is not profound. It's just tedious and pretentious.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> You don't know a good film when you watch it. That's one of the greatest sci-fis ever to come out in this decade.
> 
> Kept me interested, the bleek atmosphere, the lack of children, the country trying to get rid of illegals, and the ending was absolutely breathtaking.




If Children of Men is the greatest sci-fi of this decade, I think I'd rather migrate to a parallel universe filled with B movies. 




Rukia said:


> I also disliked Children of Men.  My god was it boring.  Anyone that has the attention span required to sit through it...you impress me.



I'm a patient man and I had seen my fair share of boring films in these 24 years.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Goodfellas 9.5/10

Good film, my only big complaint are the voice overs.



Adonis said:


> I've decided to eschew the numerical/letter rating system since I can never stay consistent.
> 
> *Brick: Fuck this movie/10*
> 
> ...



FINALLY! Someone else that agrees!

I hate Brick like the plauge!



Yasha said:


> If Children of Men is the greatest sci-fi of this decade, I think I'd rather migrate to a parallel universe filled with B movies.



Screwed in the head, you are. D:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

I actually kinda like Levitt (kid from Brick)...he's done a few pieces were he wasn't bad.

Like _Mysterious Skin_ and another one were he plays this former jock who fucked up his life in an accident (can't remember the name) and is basically a mentally deficient janitor who ends up foiling a bank robbery...

not the greatest movies but not bad either.

Brick sucked though.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, isn't he the guy who's set to be in Nolan's next film?


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 3, 2009)

In theaters: Star Trek. Such a badass/great movie. I saw it in iMAX with my dad. Amazing picture and audio. Its a movie you can't wait to see on DVD. Its not going to be the best movie of the year (IMO). But, Its def top 5. 9.5/10

On DVD: The Lucky Ones. This is the kind of nice movie you see once, and most likely with a girlfriend or loved one. Cute, Funny but only one action scene. 7.5/10


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, isn't he the guy who's set to be in Nolan's next film?


This cat...easily missed unless youre looking out for him. Mostly stars in indie films i think. He was also in a tv series called _3rd rock_ when he was a kid. 





i think he has potential, just needs a bit more experience and some better films under his belt.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

IMDBed him up, he's in the upcoming 500 Days of Summer which I'm gonna check out next month.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

He's also cobra commander.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

That's cool, not gonna see that movie though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

avoid that shit like the plague...i can tell by the trailers it sucks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> avoid that shit like the plague...i can tell by the trailers it sucks.



*When all else fails...they don't.*

That be some serious shit son.














Yeah it looks fuggin' awful.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

ooooh they melted the Eiffel tower...._Kooowaaaaiiii_ 


fucking waste of money they could have used to make 3 decent films with.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

"THESE ARE ACCERLORATOR SUITS." 

"What do they do?" 

"THEY ACCELORATE YOUR BODY." 

"Oh." 

 Yea, looks horrible.


----------



## Koi (Jun 3, 2009)

If somebody destroyed the Eiffel Tower, I would want to shake their hand.  Or buy them a drink.  Or have sex with them, I dunno.  Whatever.  I definitely wouldn't declare it an international incident, though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've decided to eschew the numerical/letter rating system since I can never stay consistent.
> 
> *Brick: Fuck this movie/10*
> 
> ...


When I watched it I didn't mind the style as much as the lack of substance, in the end. You can't be deriding it primarily for it's character believability, it's practically set in an alternate universe.. Thought it had some promise in the beginning with the missing person plot, but that turned out to be a bit of a letdown. Though that coupled with the flamboyant dialogue and all the noir clich?'s just made things worse, but at least it's a risk and it would've half-worked if it was better story-wise. It was still well-paced. I'd give it a C+, but I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still(the original): B

Better than the remake. Klaatu didn't piss me off here as much as Reeves's Klaatu did. Nothing against Reeves performance, but he wasn't very likeable.

Not sure if I wanna review it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

The kid wasn't an asshole in the original either. God, that kid in the remake was asking for it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still(the original): B
> 
> Better than the remake. Klaatu didn't piss me off here as much as Reeves's Klaatu did. Nothing against Reeves performance, but he wasn't very likeable.
> 
> Not sure if I wanna review it.



if you do a review remember that you also have to take the era in which it was filmed into account... socio/political etc.

not that you're a retard or anything.

and yeah, remake was shit.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

Angels and Demons where great!
no dull moment! 100/100


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

JjEm said:


> Angels and Demons *where* great!
> no dull moment! 100/100



Great is a place? I should go there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if you do a review remember that you also have to take the era in which it was filmed into account... socio/political etc.
> 
> not that you're a retard or anything.
> 
> and yeah, remake was shit.



Yes I know. 

The only thing that dated poorly was the kids acting. But as Chee said, he wasn't an asshole either.

If I review it, it will probably be in the horror thread tomorrow...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes I know.
> 
> The only thing that dated poorly was the kids acting. But as Chee said, he wasn't an asshole either.



yeah, but i also mean that the film was a big deal in its day...It was the beginning  of the nuclear arms race and the subsequent fears of nuclear annihilation, it was also around the McCarthy era when anything deemed a threat to democracy (aka Communism) was akin to witchcraft during the Salem witch trials etc.

the film addresses a lot of those issues which aren't necessarily relevant these days but were pretty significant 50 years ago.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Great is a place? I should go there.



sorry that was a mistake!!
i think that should be considered as a common sense! that's why i didnt changed it..you know


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, but i also mean that the film was a big deal in its day...It was the beginning  of the nuclear arms race and the subsequent fears of nuclear annihilation, it was also around the McCarthy era when anything deemed a threat to democracy (aka Communism) was akin to witchcraft during the Salem witch trials etc.
> 
> the film addresses a lot of those issues which aren't necessarily relevant these days but were pretty significant 50 years ago.



lol, luckily I'm pretty good with history so got all that. I actually like how most of the social commentary was subtle(like when it was suggested that the alien was actually a Communist). Interesting stuff, but I don't think it's a great movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

*The Hudsucker Proxy-D*

One of the lower end Coen Brother films. Starts out fine enough, with quite a few funny moments and some gorgeous cinematography. At some point during the second act though, the humor starts to come few and far between, and more misses than hits. Also the climax is a giant cop-out.

Paul Newman had the coolest office I've ever seen though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, luckily I'm pretty good with history so got all that. I actually like how most of the social commentary was subtle(like when it was suggested that the alien was actually a Communist). Interesting stuff, but I don't think it's a great movie.



no, its just an alright movie when all is said and done...Sci Fi as a genre didn't really come into its own until the late 70's early 80's IMO.

The really good movies in those days were the biblical and historical epics...


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 4, 2009)

JjEm said:


> Angels and Demons where great!
> no dull moment! 100/100



great movie, and i Loved the ending


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

Memento
Need to stop rewatching my favorite movies cause I probably have them memorized by now/10

I don't really care for The Day the Earth Stood Still either, in its time I can understand its impact. I just think its a little hypocritical, big bad aliens bossing humans around, threatening to blow up their world when humans are doing the same exact thing...so...yea, it has its share of problems.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Memento
> Need to stop rewatching my favorite movies cause I probably have them memorized by now/10
> 
> I don't really care for The Day the Earth Stood Still either, in its time I can understand its impact. I just think its a little hypocritical, big bad aliens bossing humans around, threatening to blow up their world when humans are doing the same exact thing...so...yea, it has its share of problems.



Maybe that's part of the commentary?


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

They purposely made it hypocritical?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe! Imagine a movie that focuses on racism. You have white characters who look down on blacks, and black people who look down on whites while bitching about the whites looking down on them.

hypocrisy is the most potent commentary. The point is, "If we keep fighting eachother for selfish reasons, what happens if something bigger and stronger comes and crushes us for those same reasons?"

Of course, I don't know if that was the intent.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 4, 2009)

Zwartboek / Black Book - 9/10.
Second time I see it and still love it, even though it's not REALLY my kind of movie...
Way better WW2 film than most Hollywood crap. But maybe I'm being a bit biased.
Especially love the characters. Film feels a bit rushed near the end though...

Best thing about the movie is that the Dutch talk Dutch, the Germans talk German and the English/Americans talk English.
Not English with a funny accent lol.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hangover - 9/10* 

BEST COMEDY OF THE LAST DECADE. Anyone with even the tiniest bit of humor will enjoy this movie on some level. I loved it. It's got a story worth following, a group of men worth remembering, great music, the end works and has THE most hilarious closing credits you may ever witness. 

Saw it at a Sneak Preview, it's not out yet.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Screwed in the head, you are. D:



Ouch. 




Chee said:


> Memento
> Need to stop rewatching my favorite movies cause I probably have them memorized by now/10



Urgh. Memento. Zzzz....


*The Usual Suspects*

Kevin Spacey 

It was hella fun to watch, even though I'd figured out from the beginning that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kevin Spacey = K.S. = Keyser Soze






9.5/10


----------



## sharpie (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Memento
> Need to stop rewatching my favorite movies cause I probably have them memorized by now/10



Momento is good stuff.


Last one I saw was Star Trek 8/10.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 4, 2009)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

normally I'd give it 8 or 9 /10 but it was the dubbed version so 1/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Urgh. Memento. Zzzz....



DON'T YOU LIKE ANY GOOD MOVIES!?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought Memento was a terrific film.

I reviewed this film a few years ago.  Here is the link:

My Memento Review


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

i hated and loved the ending to Memento...it felt like a "heavy burden" to say the least.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Star Trek-B+*

While the constant shaky-cam complaint I had the first time I watched it seemed to have disappeared, the straight up dumb plot took its place. This movie is definitely best at its first viewing. The breathless pace doesn't give you enough time to ponder why Nero just doesn't go do something instead of waiting around for 25 years(avoiding spoilers here) and other stuff.

Though that doesn't make it a bad movie, it's still some of the best popcorn entertainment you can find.

Also, LENS FLAAAREE!


----------



## Baluskavitch (Jun 4, 2009)

Just saw Terminator: Salvation.

As far as the action genre goes, I'd give it a 9.4/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



John Connor was kinda bitchy...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

Halloween (the new one): 5/10

It was a decent slasher romp with a lot of gratuitous nudity and F-bombs. Needlessly gratuitous. Nothing more to say about it, really.

I'll be watching the original soon, I have it recorded.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 4, 2009)

Up: 9/10

Great movie, I don't remember the last time I came out of the cinema in a happy mood lol, great fun to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

CrazyMoron: I agree on Zombie's Halloween. I dont get why Zombie is doing an h2 considering the studio took over H1 from him.......


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Alien Resurrection-F*
Good god this movie is stupid.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Alien Resurrection-F*
> Good god this movie is stupid.



that was on G4, my brother was watching some of it. :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> that was on G4, my brother was watching some of it. :ho



Yep, I wonder if the whole "Movies that don't suck" is just a bit of intentional irony.

Or they're just trying to pander to the more braindead part of geek culture.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Alien Resurrection-F*
> Good god this movie is stupid.



Wow, it's been a few years since I've seen it and I dont remember it being.........that bad.

I didnt like all the hammy acting though. I'd probably saw its the worst Alien movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, I wonder if the whole "Movies that don't suck" is just a bit of intentional irony.
> 
> Or they're just trying to pander to the more braindead part of geek culture.



Just don't watch G4. You practically lose just as many brain cells as watching MTV.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, it's been a few years since I've seen it and I dont remember it being.........that bad.
> 
> I didnt like all the hammy acting though. I'd probably saw its the worst Alien movie.



Well, because the action(bah) of it was so unengaging, all the little plot holes, gaps in logic really began to chip away at the score.

If it didn't have Ripley being cloned over and over again to get the alien baby out of her(because when your pregnant,the baby's dna can be taken from yours?), and other stuff like that, I'd give it a D. You know, for being a sub-par Alien rehash.

Oh wait I almost forgot, four words. 

*Alien Queen raping Ripley.*

Yep...



Violent By Design said:


> Just don't watch G4. You practically lose just as many brain cells as watching MTV.


I don't watch G4 beyond the occasional channel surfing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

er, the Queen rapes her? I don't remember that......


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> er, the Queen rapes her? I don't remember that......



Nor do i come to think of it, I do remember the movie being the worst of the four though.

sigh, I miss G4 back when it didn't suck.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> DON'T YOU LIKE ANY GOOD MOVIES!?



The reverse story-telling is very original, but it also makes the film really hard for me to enjoy. The whole film is like a big deja vu. 


*Fight Club*

Haha wow, this one is crazy. It's madness. It didn't make much sense at first, but then you will slowly understand the messages it's trying to get across. The acting was just awesome. And Brad Pitt being spliced into the film everywhere was pretty funny. 

9/10


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Team America.

8/10 Puppets being blown up actors being killed,a fucked up sex scene(uncut version)funny songs.

How can you wrong?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> er, the Queen rapes her? I don't remember that......



While the rest of the survivors are getting onto thw escape ship, Ripley gets pulled down through the floor...and the Queen does _something_ to her, than gives birth to the half(quarter?)-breed thing.

*Old Joy-B*
From the same Director and author/screenwriter as Wendy and Lucy, even Lucy is in it.

My main problem is the fact that the main characters aren't as easy to sympathize with as Wendy was. Michelle Williams (and Lucy)really got me invested in that movie the second they showed up on screen. The movie is also less focused than Wendy and Lucy. It's missing a real conflict, which it gives it a "slice of life" feel to it.

I'll probably like the movie more my second viewing.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2009)

WALL_E 4/5- Good film with likeable characters,beautiful visula,s and a green aesop that was wonderfully presented.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2009)

*Star Trek*

7/10.

Overall good movie. I was never a fan of Star Trek but I was fairly entertained with this movie, my only complain is the girl chose Spock over Kirk...like what the hell.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> *Star Trek*
> 
> 7/10.
> 
> Overall good movie. I was never a fan of Star Trek but I was fairly entertained with this movie, my only complain is the girl chose Spock over Kirk...like what the hell.





You spoiled it for me.

*Spoiler*: __ 




No you didn't already seen it


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Pineapple Express 9/10

Fucking hilarious.



> The reverse story-telling is very original, but it also makes the film really hard for me to enjoy. The whole film is like a big deja vu.
> 
> 
> *Fight Club*
> ...



That's the whole point of the film, Chris Nolan made the film go backwards to confuse the viewers to place them in the main character's position. 

I just watched it so many times that I know it frontwards and backwards but...

Aw, good taste in Fight Cub, you have some hope left in you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> You spoiled it for me.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Psh, don't trick me like that.

You made me feel bad for a second there. 

Here's a present for you:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdlvNdVI-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, don't trick me like that.
> 
> You made me feel bad for a second there.
> 
> ...



Yay for puppet sex


----------



## Denji (Jun 5, 2009)

Angels & Demons: 3/5

Up: 5/5

I'm too tired to post detailed reviews.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2009)

*Princess Mononoke* 10/10

One of my favourite Studio Ghibli films.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*i seen star trek..... remarkable stroyline and detail. also funny so it didnt keep yu bored like most "sad but true" stories are *


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Halloween (1978): 3/10

Wow, what a shitty movie. The first hour or so was the most boring, poorly-acted build up I have ever seen. The climax was atrocious, but it had its moments. 

The opening was humorous in how bad it was. The little slashing effect coupled with the woman's half-hearted screaming. 

Really the only reason I gave it 3 was because Michael kept getting up after all that punishment, which made for a semi-interesting character. Overall this is the worst movie I've seen this year since DBE.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Dog Soldiers 7/10

Funny, entertaining, but its killing-off-characters-one-by-one structure is old.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*OMG and DBZ!!! 0/10 kiq roqz!!*


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 5, 2009)

White Chicks

4/10

some of the gag scenes were too much for me


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

2nd viewings time

Caught DBE again at my local dollar theatre, it's still bad, and the acting was still generally atrocious, but ignore that it's supposed to be Dragonball, and you get your averagre generic Martial Arts flick. 2/5

Went back to see Terminator Salvation with my sister this time, It's still a good movie, but it still can't match up to the first two, and like several people has said, it should of just been Marcus and Reese's film. 3/5


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

I got my ticket for The Hangover.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2009)

mall cop 6/10 alright movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Halloween (1978): 3/10
> 
> Wow, what a shitty movie. The first hour or so was the most boring, poorly-acted build up I have ever seen. The climax was atrocious, but it had its moments.
> 
> ...



.........................

I have lost all faith in you. As punishment, I demand that you watch "House of the Dead", "Terror Toons" and "Halloween 5" back to back. You should be able to find them all at a video store. You clearly have lost all sense and have forgotten what bad movies are.

lol. NOW TAKE YOUR SPANKINGS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

What redeeming factor does that movie have other than, maybe, the iconic music and character?


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 5, 2009)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. 10/10

I love this movie...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

Orga, you have redeemed yourself in my eyes.



CrazyMoronX said:


> What redeeming factor does that movie have other than, maybe, the iconic music and character?



Been awhile since I've seen it, but here is a list.

1) Inventive camera work(killer POV; although a similar trick was used in Black Christmas)

2) Heavy suspense: At times, Micheal would just appear from the shadows, meaning he could be anywhere.

3) Creepy imagery(the tomb at the end)

4) The movie plays up Michael as a human. In fact, the way he walks is normal and at one point you even see his face. But the ending makes this ambiguous and I found the final shot to be creepy.

5) Excellent sound.

6) Effective use of lighting

7) It's effective without the use of gratuitous gore. 

It's been a year or two since I've seen it so my memory is bad. But that's what I can think of at the top of my head.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2009)

From I've know, one of the reasons why the remake was so hated was because it lacked the suspencse of the original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't get any feeling of suspense from either movie.

The only suspense I had with the original was waiting for it to get interesting. About 1 hour and twenty minutes later I was rewarded with a shitfest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't get any feeling of suspense from either movie.
> 
> The only suspense I had with the original was waiting for it to get interesting. About 1 hour and twenty minutes later I was rewarded with a shitfest.



THen you're a defect! Now take your punishment and watch those movies I listed.

Land of the Lost: B+

Very entertaining, funny, and even intense movie. It does run out of steam during the "stoned" bit, and it's predictable as hell, but still I think it might be the best summer movie so far......


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

> but still I think it might be the best summer movie so far......



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2009)

..Seriously, Martial?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

The Hangover:  Fucking hilarious.  Loved the ending credits.  And I thought the dentist and the fat dude were tremendous.

9/10.

One of the best comedies I have seen in a long time.

Fat wedding singer from Old School was back.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2009)

Terminator Salvation 6/10

Not bad, better than I expected considering the director made that shitfest called Charlie's angels . Action secuences are nice and entertaining although the rest of the movie is quite average in terms of acting and plot. Fans will enjoy it but the second film put the level so high its impossible to not look back at it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOLD at CGI Arnold


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lulz, CGI Arnold was awesome. :ho






Rukia said:


> The Hangover:  Fucking hilarious.  Loved the ending credits.  And I thought the dentist and the fat dude were tremendous.
> 
> 9/10.
> 
> ...



I really should've rated for The Hangover.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2009)

Lion King: 9.5/10 great animated film


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

If you like Will Ferrel, you'll like Land of the Lost. Especially when Ferrel is being chased around by an insulted T-Rex.

And what else can I compare it too? The disappointing X men? The even more disappointing Terminator? Star Trek is one of those films you expect to get an A rating only to get a B rating. It's still good, but I'm not in love with it.

Duel to the Death: B+

Awesome Chinese Vs Japanese film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea, I don't like Will. He's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I don't like Will. He's so fucking annoying.



I like Will, but the movie just looks like they goofed around in front of a green screen for a week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Land of the Lost has bomb written all over it.  It's poorly reviewed.  Most movie goers are sick of Will Ferrell.  And the trailer looks terrible.  15 million or less opening weekend is the prediction.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I like Will, but the movie just looks like they goofed around in front of a green screen for a week.



I only like him in Elf and Talledaga Nights, but he does the same crap over and over again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Gran Torino comes out on DVD on Tuesday.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Gran Torino comes out on DVD on Tuesday.



Eh, won't be buying. No money and its not a film I'd like to own. Good one though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Adventureland is probably the only movie on my shopping list so far.  (I'll probably buy The Hangover when it comes out too.)  XD


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

I might buy Up, it was really cute.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 6, 2009)

Up- 10/10 it was awesome


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2009)

I already know Up comes out in August.   Totally buying it the day it comes out and then having a Pixar marathon with my bro.  YESSSSS.


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2009)

Defiance 8.5

This movie had an amazing score which really helped the movie out.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got back from *The Hangover*,

9/10

HILARIOUS.  The only reason I didn't give it a 10 is because it dulled down a little towards the middle, but then it picked up again in the end (especially the credits).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2009)

land  of the lost. i like the show and characters alt, and this goes off on another level, sort of adult.  i like it alot.  ferrell is really funny to me since his bush performance.  this movie works.

martial, seen 'yip man'?


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> I already know Up comes out in August.   Totally buying it the day it comes out and then having a Pixar marathon with my bro.  YESSSSS.



You should buy the talking Dug toy too. :ho


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dances with Wolves*

One of the most important films in the american history. No word can fully describe its epicness. Every american should watch it at least once in their lifetimes.

10/10


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 6, 2009)

Fired Up 8/10

I expected it to be a lot worse and it turned out really nice. Had some good laughs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> land  of the lost. i like the show and characters alt, and this goes off on another level, sort of adult.  i like it alot.  ferrell is really funny to me since his bush performance.  this movie works.
> 
> martial, seen 'yip man'?



Yip man? Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2009)

yip man, i made a thread, u should watch it, jap vs chinese. 

btw, land of lost 8/10, not for kids


----------



## Antlion6 (Jun 6, 2009)

Angels and Demons - 7/10.

Been recieving alot of hate in reviews, and it certainly isnt amazing, but its entertaining and solid enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, ironic, I just reviewed a Japanese V Chinese movie....bout to put it in thread now.

Edit: Added Yip Man(didnt realize it was Ip Man) to netflix but it's in the saved section so no clue when I'll get it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

Gone with the wind 9/10

It's easy to see why this film is considered one of the best ever in history. If theres one word to describe it, I will use BIG. Big in everything, from the production value, to the screenplay and the acting, everything works perfectly and at an extraordinary level. I cant find anything bad to say about this movie which got me interested all the time despise being no less than 3.45 hours long.  Impressive film ahead of its time, cant imagine how this could be done in 1939.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

Miracle at St. Anna: D-

It doesn't get an F because it has a few effective scenes. Everything about it just seems wrong. It's bad enough that it's a bad movie, it's worse when the director has severe pretense syndrome. I'm getting tired of Spike Lee. He's usually pretty good in terms of character dramas, but none of the characters feel real here. They feel like movie characters, complete with the dude who acts like an ass simply for the sake of acting like an ass. 

No one acts like they should, the plot is a complete mess, they underdevelop the important stuff and overdevelop the crappy stuff....what the hell with that shitty love triangle? Am I really going to believe this good girl who's married is going to sleep with a guy who treats her like a sex toy in this small Catholic community. Someone is bound to notice!

It's almost 3 hours of pure crap mixed in with the fact it is BOOOORING. It feels closer to a Uwe Boll movie than a Spike Lee film. In fact, I might just say it deserves an F after all.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

*King Kong*

Peter Jackson is a genius in making this kind of adventure movie. The visual effect is simply mesmerizing. Though the film felt a bit too long, because I watched the extended version (nearly 3 hours). There are some gaping plotholes here and there and some scenes had been overdone, like the clash with the natives and the collision of the dinosaurs, but overall it's very entertaining. A good movie to spend your weekend with. And Naomi Watts is such a treat for the eyes.

9.7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought King Kong was boring as hell.  The ape didn't even show up in the movie till like the second hour.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the first hour as much as the rest. I thought the build up of tension was awesome, especially when they were approaching the island. I like Peter Jackson's style very much.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

shooter 10/10 a really awesome movie looved it


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 7, 2009)

*Flash Gordon* 10/10

"Gordon's alive?"


----------



## Stoopo (Jun 7, 2009)

Night At The Museum- 7/10. Basic storyline, some funny scenes to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jun 7, 2009)

star trek 9.5/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Taken 2/5

The previews made this film seem less boring, but that's what the majority of the film was: boring. The rest of the film was your average spy thriller, where Liam has virtually no hindeances what so ever whwn fighting or outrunning the police, it just seems so ridiculously easy for him.


----------



## Tifa (Jun 7, 2009)

I love you, man 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Ip Man was a good movie.  It recently won best picture at the Hong Kong film awards.

Here is a review that does it far more justice than I ever could:

SOURCE


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Dude, King Kong had to be one of the most boring movies I've ever seen. That whole fucking dinosaur chase WAS RETARDED. I was a little kid back then and I noticed the fake background immediately. PUHLEAZE.

The only thing special about that movie is the gorilla looks like a gorilla. Other then that, I'll stick with my 1930s King Kong thank you very much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dude, King Kong had to be one of the most boring movies I've ever seen. That whole fucking dinosaur chase WAS RETARDED. I was a little kid back then and I noticed the fake background immediately. PUHLEAZE.
> 
> The only thing special about that movie is the gorilla looks like a gorilla. Other then that, I'll stick with my 1930s King Kong thank you very much.



Yeah, it was rather stupid, what with Jack Black grasping for humor with his lame quips.

"I'm real good at crapping the crapper."

Ho ho ho.

And the dinosaur chase was long and definitely was the low point in terms of special effects for that movie.

And...gah, I don't know, I kinda liked the movie. Though I'm supposed to hate it.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 7, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Dances with Wolves*
> 
> One of the most important films in the american history. No word can fully describe its epicness. Every american should watch it at least once in their lifetimes.
> 
> 10/10



Tatanka.  

I think this is one of the only Costner films I liked.  Certainly it's one of my favorites, although when I watch it I get very, very angry.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Dances with Wolves was another slow, boring film.  I think I liked The Postman more.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Dances with Wolves was another slow, boring film.  I think I liked The Postman more.



you guys...


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

I like Dances with Wolves. :3


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like Dances with Wolves. :3



Oddly enough, so do I.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Even I'm getting confused by your identical set Vono.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol. Vono has the same set as Chee..for a second there I thought Chee triple posted xD

Quantum of Solace 8/10

I just saw this movie for the first time and it was good..I liked the first one more imo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Halle Berry was a good Catwoman, Chee.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Halle Berry was a good Catwoman, Chee.




**


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Halle Berry was a good Catwoman, Chee.


Definitely one of the better comic book films.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Definitely one of the better comic book films.


I agree.  Captain America and Catwoman are the best comic book films I have seen.  The fight between Sharon Stone and Halle Berry was hot.

GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra:  4/10.  I'm sorry, I just thought the acceleration suits were really stupid.  Scarlett was useless.  Did they really think the model from the Dumb and Dumber sequel was a good casting selection?  There was of course a fight between her and the Baroness at the end.  Why do the female characters end up fighting in every fucking movie?  (Baroness should have been given a better fight, she was one of the few decent characters.)  I hated Dennis Quaid as much as ever.

Sienna Miller as the Baroness and Lee Byung-hun as Storm Shadow were the only characters I really liked.  (Snake Eyes was alright, but I wanted Storm Shadow to kick his ass.)  -shrug-


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Halle Berry was a good Catwoman, Chee.



She was trying to be to skanky.


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 7, 2009)

Homegrown - 7/10 not ur typical stoner film but still a entertaining watch


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

Italics said:


> Tatanka.
> 
> I think this is one of the only Costner films I liked.  Certainly it's one of my favorites, although when I watch it I get very, very angry.



Angry is good. Very few movies can make me go angry these days.




Rukia said:


> Dances with Wolves was another slow, boring film.  I think I liked The Postman more.



You put Dances with Wolves and boring in the same sentence!?

Screwed in the head, you are.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked King Kong alright, but my opinion lowered on 2nd viewing. It felt like Peter Jackson was TOO much of a fan of the original to be doing so. Just was over-the-top.

Speaking of Peter Jackson.....

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers- B

I seem to be the only one who prefers the 1st Lotr to this one....and the third one. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers- B
> 
> I seem to be the only one who prefers the 1st Lotr to this one....and the third one. Review will be up tomorrow.



I thought it was the weakest of the theatrical cuts, but it did benefit the most from the extended cut.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers- B
> 
> I seem to be the only one who prefers the 1st Lotr to this one....and the third one. Review will be up tomorrow.



Nah, a lot of people think so, myself included. The Fellowship of the Rings has a certain magical and mythical atmosphere which the other two kind of lacks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

Really? The pacing for me didn't always work. For awhile I was cool with it, but it really runs out of steam near the end.

I think 1>3>2.

Return of the King is longer, but I liked it a bit more. It has perhaps the most emotionally driven scene out of the three film. But damn, how many times does a movie need to end before becoming tedius?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry for dp.

Yasha: lol, Fellowship created its own world. The other 2 movies look like New Zealond with a few fantasy elements.

I noticed that with Narnia as well. The first film goes all out in creating a new world, the sequel just makes it into "generic fantasy land", which means some woods, a few castles, NZ locations....


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

The battle scenes in Lotr 2 and 3 were great and all, but it wore me down a bit after some time as if I'd taken part in the battles myself. Same thing with King Kong. 2 hours straight of battle scenes sort of, I don't know, numbs me I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like any of the LOTR movies.  I was burnt out of that franchise midway through the second film.  So I don't understand how the third movie managed to win so many awards.  Did people actually care about any of the characters or what the conclusion was going to be?


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like LOTR. It's way too slow.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

LotR shits on you guys


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

The awards were more given to the trilogy as a whole than just the third one. But if you ask me, I'd say all 3 of them deserve an Oscar of its own. They're by far the best films in the years they came out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Not my preferred genre.  Those epic fantasy movies bore the hell out of me.  I was also indifferent regarding all of the characters.  It's hard to care about a movie or a franchise if you aren't sympathetic about any of the major players involved.  Gandolf, the hobbits, the dwarf, elf, and human...I didn't care whether any of them lived or died.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Yasha said:


> The battle scenes in Lotr 2 and 3 were great and all, but it wore me down a bit after some time as if I'd taken part in the battles myself.



I didn't really care for the fight scenes in the two sequels. Sure the scale of them were huge, but because of that huge scale, it wasn't as focused.

The fight scenes in the first one focused on, at most, nine people who you actually knew. While the other two movies had a bunch of shots of generic soldiers fighting orcs.

Though, this has more to do with me not really enjoying such kind of war-like battles, than a fault with the film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Not my preferred genre.  Those epic fantasy movies bore the hell out of me.  I was also indifferent regarding all of the characters.  It's hard to care about a movie or a franchise if you aren't sympathetic about any of the major players involved.  Gandolf, the hobbits, the dwarf, elf, and human...I didn't care whether any of them lived or died.



Same here, I just didn't care about them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

It's not just the Lord of the Rings franchise.  I'm tired of those Narnia movies.  I'm tired of these Harry Potter movies.  And I never want to see another Golden Compass movie.  GAG.  This genre is just shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

^ You won't say that when _A Song of Ice and Fire_ is released.

Anyways

_Angels & Demons_: 8/10

Entertaining with the expected plot twists plus KABOOM


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

I like Harry Potter, its not an epic fantasy. It's just a fantasy.

Both Narnia and LOTR aren't interesting. And I haven't seen that Golden Compass movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like Harry Potter, its not an epic fantasy. It's just a fantasy.


Get your genre right, LotR is High fantasy.


> And I haven't seen that Golden Compass movie.


Isn't that the one where Daniel Craig had a bitchin' beard?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Daniel Craig was in the movie.  A bratty little girl rode on the back of a Polar Bear for 3 hours.  I recommend avoiding it.

Eva Green was hot.  (That was the only thing I liked about it.)


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like Harry Potter films..ive seen them all on dvd but thats it..Golden Compass looked like crap..never bothered to watch it


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

I only watched Narnia 1. It's for kiddos.

HP 1 and 3 didn't impress me, but I think I'm going to watch The Half-blood Prince because it's my fav. of the series.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah ive only seen the first Narnia also


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

How isn't LOTR an epic fantasy? I got the right genre.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Because its a High Fantasy of Epic proportions


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2009)

What is high fantasy? It makes you high?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

The problem with Lotr 2 and 3 is that everyone splits up. To me, watching them together made the first movie more focused than the others. The going back and forth in 2 bugged me. Probably with part 3 too(only saw it in theaters, so I dont remember it that much).

I didn't like "Golden Compass" at all. It had great special effects, but had a horrible movie structure and weak characters. Although I did like Nichole Kidman.

Punisher: War Zone- C+

Let's face it. It's pure exploitation. But it also has a slick comic book look. The explosions seem weak at times, but it's obvious they are meant to look like comic book explosions. But I love the Bava-esque lighting and Punisher punching through peoples faces. It's a bad movie I guess, mainly thanks to the stupid mawkish flashbacks and the poor acting. But I did have fun.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Hangover* - 8/10

Pretty random/funny movie.  Good times.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 8, 2009)

*Saving Private Ryan* - 9.5/10

Rewatched it for the first time in a year, and it was just as interesting and well acted as I remember.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 8, 2009)

The Hangover: 9.5/10 Hailrious movie that maybe too mature for some people.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 8, 2009)

The last movie I saw was Star Trek in the theatre a week and a half or so ago.

I'd give it a 9/10. It was a really good movie and my sister liked it even more. She's a sci-fi freak. XD


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2009)

*Jurassic Park*

Although King Kong has the better visual effects, Jurassic Park is the better film. It's more realistic and more scientific, and it focused more on the humans.

9.8/10


----------



## Stalin (Jun 8, 2009)

Adam's apples 5/5
More of a drama than a comedy. I didn't luagh at all the comedy ibts, but I give it such a high score because of the interesting characters.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I don't like any of the LOTR movies.  I was burnt out of that franchise midway through the second film.  So I don't understand how the third movie managed to win so many awards.  Did people actually care about any of the characters or what the conclusion was going to be?



The trilogy is probally my favorite of alltime...
I cared for the characters a lot. Whenever I watch the films they really suck me in... just everything appeals to me; the characters, story, visuals, locations, music. I remember seeing Return of the King in theatre and thinking... aww now it's over and I don't have another LotR film to look out to. 

It's a very populair trilogy that ounces with unnatural quality so 'did people actually care' sounds a bit funny to me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

The visuals, locations and music in LOTR were great. It's just the story's pacing wasn't so great and like Rukia said, characters didn't suck me into that story.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> The visuals, locations and music in LOTR were great. It's just the story's pacing wasn't so great and like Rukia said, characters didn't suck me into that story.



That's what's so great about it... after seeing the whole trilogy you actually feel like you've been on a journey with all the characters for all those months.
Also I wouldn't call the pacing 'slow', far from it actually.



Chee said:


> Both Narnia and LOTR aren't interesting. And I haven't seen that Golden Compass movie.



I don't find Narnia that interesting as well, but LotR has a whole giant universe outside of the main storyline that is actually canon.
It's amazingly interesting to me.



Roy said:


> I don't like Harry Potter films..ive seen them all on dvd but thats it..Golden Compass looked like crap..never bothered to watch it



I don't like the Harry Potter movies because they are total crap compared to the novels. The first two were alright (Columbus got the feeling of magic right atleast) but the other ones didn't quite feel like Harry Potter... not saying the movies are bad but when you've read the books I find it pretty hard to think of someone who seriously loves the films.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Nope, I didn't feel like I was on a journey with them. I was looking at the clock waiting for the thing to end.

I have read the HP novels and I love the movies. I don't get why people hate them.


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 8, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine 3D - 8/10​


I have to say, I enjoyed that movie a little to much perhaps. Everyone in the cinema was freaking out while watching the movie. The 3D effects there were really good, the objects were only a few inches in front of you.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I have read the HP novels and I love the movies. I don't get why people hate them.



Because they cut too much stuff out. 
Look at Order of the Phoenix, it feels like a rushed synopsis. Thickest book, shortest film.

I know they can't make 5 hour long films but still. I know I wouldn't mind atleast 3 hour long films.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I know they can't make 5 hour long films but still. I know I wouldn't mind atleast 3 hour long films.



Oh god no. The first two movies are proof why you shouldn't just xerox the books for the script.

Long, boring, and no sense of momentum.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh god no. The first two movies are proof why you shouldn't just xerox the books for the script.
> 
> Long, boring, and no sense of momentum.



Well it are the first two that are closest to the Harry Potter feeling imo.
The first one wasn't that great in terms of visuals and acting, but the second film is still my favorite of the whole bunch. After that the films just felt synopsisses of the story. Plus I didn't really like the summer feeling of the third one, even though it was a fresh breath in the film series.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Because they cut too much stuff out.
> Look at Order of the Phoenix, it feels like a rushed synopsis. Thickest book, shortest film.
> 
> I know they can't make 5 hour long films but still. I know I wouldn't mind atleast 3 hour long films.



Film and books are DIFFERENT MEDIUMS.

They have to cut out some things to make the movie flow. I liked the Order of the Phoenix movie, aside from that stupid little Voldy dance, it was a good movie.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Film and books are DIFFERENT MEDIUMS.
> 
> They have to cut out some things to make the movie flow. I liked the Order of the Phoenix movie, aside from that stupid little Voldy dance, it was a good movie.



Different mediums doesn't mean changing it to 'worse medium'.
And in Harry Potter, that's the case. There are enough people who love the films but most people I know that have read the books agree with me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

'Worse medium' is your opinion. There is no denying that once you adapt a book into a movie, things are going to change. And to me, that change is good in the case of Harry Potter. Both the books and the movies are good in their own ways.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> 'Worse medium' is your opinion. There is no denying that once you adapt a book into a movie, things are going to change. And to me, that change is good in the case of Harry Potter. Both the books and the movies are good in their own ways.



Not arguing there. The cast is about the best thing about the film adaptions.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea, and I like everything about the movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

On the HP books/movies.

The first 2 books were poorly written, imo. They were easy reads, had a good story, but just weren't that great. The third book was good, the 4th book was awesome, the 5th book was alright(didnt care for the plot), the 6th book was awesome..............and 7th.........I dunno, some things felt rushed......but it was pretty good.

As for movies, the first 3 films were average. The 4th film was the best. The 5th film sucked. That type of narrative(many subplots acting as one plot) works for books alright, but not for the movies. 

Chee, when was the last time you saw Lotr? When it came out, wouldn't you have been like....10-12?


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 8, 2009)

Enemy Mine - 8/10 still a great scifi movie for me


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

Never liked "Enemy Mine". Not really a bad movie, but it always wierded me out


----------



## Rampage (Jun 8, 2009)

the animal
10/10 hilaruious rob snighder is in it (name not spelled right)
a reaaly funny movie lol


----------



## Stalin (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the harry potter films are good on their own. IF you don't let how much material they cut out bother you, they're pretty entertaining with cool visiuals. I love they really hit the nail when it came to the looks of the characters.

Visually, harry potter is one of the best movie adaptations.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Hoodlum

It had some good scenes and good lines, but as a whole it sucked. Roth, Williams, and Fishburne all failed tbh. Chi McBride was the only saving grace in the choppy acting displayed.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Insomnia 
why-do-I-keep-watching-Chris-Nolan-flicks-WHY?!/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Insomnia
> why-do-I-keep-watching-Chris-Nolan-flicks-WHY?!/10



I know, he's so horrible. You should just stick to McG and Twilight.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Religulous- DespiteBeingASnarkyNonbelieverWankfestDid AbsolutelyNothingForMe/10*

Nothing I can say about it really. What you'd expect is what you get. If watching Bill Maher straw man and go, "Hey, look at those superstitious wackjobs!" sounds like it can sustain a two hour movie for you, go for it; otherwise, pack your bags for Snoozeville.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I know, he's so horrible. You should just stick to McG and Twilight.



Yea, they know how to make movies.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2009)

Raging Bull 9/10

I love and hated De Niro's character, He's a great guy but he trusts no one but himself and thats what fucked up his life. He was great in this movie, I think he looks better now than he did when he was younger..he was ugly xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> I think he looks better now than he did when he was younger..he was ugly xD



He was wearing a fake nose.

And Jake La Motta was a terrible person. At least that's how the movie makes it seem.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> He was wearing a fake nose.
> 
> And Jake La Motta was a terrible person. At least that's how the movie makes it seem.


Ahh I see..

Overall, yeah he was, but he was nice sometimes..loved him as a boxer though. What he told Sugar Ray after the fight had finished was fucking awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> The trilogy is probally my favorite of alltime...
> I cared for the characters a lot. Whenever I watch the films they really suck me in... just everything appeals to me; the characters, story, visuals, locations, music. I remember seeing Return of the King in theatre and thinking... aww now it's over and I don't have another LotR film to look out to.




Lotr is almost perfect in every aspect. I cried when Gandalf fell in Moria, and also when Bilbo apologized to Frodo in Rivendell. 




MartialHorror said:


> On the HP books/movies.
> 
> The first 2 books were poorly written, imo.




Not as good compared to the rest, perhaps. But definitely not poorly written. 




> and 7th.........I dunno, some things felt rushed......but it was pretty good.




Book 7 almost ruined the series for me. So many things had been done wrong about the book. Harry should've died, seriously.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah, Harry didn't need to die. 

The books may have not been poorly written, but it felt like Rowling wasn't used to her style yet. Perhaps it's just because they initially started out as childrens books but as Harry got older, the age group did too, and she was required to be more detailed in her stories, making them much better.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

My only complaint about the seventh novel is how HP and his friends were in that Never Ending Forest.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 9, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation

7/10 - In general a good movie. Lacks a bit of "heart" and some "iffy" plot points. (Still, I loved it)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2009)

*The Motorcycle Diaries-B*

A interesting retelling of a road trip that the man who would later be know as Che Guevera took in his early twenties. While the movie tries to point him as a noble youth, it doesn't altogether erase any darker edge to the character. His friend, Alberto Granado, disgusted by the lack of respect the indigenous people are shown in Peru, suggests to marry one and try to organize a political party based on bettering their lives. Ernesto Guevera scoffs at the idea of a peaceful revolution.

Unfortunately, but not for lack of trying, I never got close enough to Ernesto. While that's fine for most of the film, the climax really suffers from it. Though, it's not like the climax would be that grand anyway.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 9, 2009)

water boy10/10
fuuuuuny


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 9, 2009)

Lesbian Vampire Killers - 2/10 terrible film, a bad remake of shaun of the dead


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 9, 2009)

Last Chance Harvey- 8/10

I like Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## Hope (Jun 9, 2009)

Quantum of Solace

7/10

Pretty good, I just didn't get it.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 9, 2009)

Candyman.

6/10

old, didnt make too much sense.


----------



## Toshiro Bankai (Jun 9, 2009)

Dance Flick

8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Max 8.5/10

Nice film about young Hitler's struggle with art and his rise with his charismatic speeches. I thought the whole idea behind Max was brilliant, how this art dealer _could have_ altered the outcome out Hitler's rise. Minus 1 point and a half for an unclimatic ending...but I guess the real ending is set in the history books.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 9, 2009)

American Gangster
10/10

Holy
Fucking 
Shit


----------



## Uchiha Pride (Jun 9, 2009)

Wolverine: X-Men Origins 10/10

This movie was awesome, tons of action and ties into the other movies and clears up a few questions. the only problem i had was the villain at the end of the movie but if you see it you'll know what i mean.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Iron Man - 9/10

Certainly loved it, especially scene where Stark got to unleash his wrath on these foolish terrorists with his first ever suit..

Will check out Iron Man 2, no doubt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Uchiha Pride said:


> Wolverine: X-Men Origins 10/10
> 
> This movie was awesome, tons of action and ties into the other movies and clears up a few questions. the only problem i had was the villain at the end of the movie but if you see it you'll know what i mean.



Dunno what movie you saw, but it doesn't any of the question I had from the other X Films(in fact, it actually raises more questions than it answered) and the only real tie in to the other flicks was that they had the same guy playing Logan.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Only thing good about X-Men origins is that its somewhat entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

YES! I'LL FINALLY GET MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS TOMORROW!


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> YES! I'LL FINALLY GET MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS TOMORROW!



Only you would love campy horror flicks about giant monsters.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 9, 2009)

*Superman 2* 9/10

Considering the last Superman film I saw was Superman Returns this is a huge step forward. KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2009)

Snoop dog:hood of horrors-4/5
Campy horror anthology hosted by snoop dog. My favorite tale was about the bigoted southeren asshole and how hoe has to bunk with 4 vietnam veterans to earn the inheritance of the dad he killed, 

For an even better tale anthology film about horror tales from the ghetto., I recommend tales from the hood.

You'd probaly like them , martialhorror. There's just something about horror anthologies that I like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

I've seen it. Didn't like them as much as you did, but they were aight.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

Dead Silence (I think that's what it's called)

1/10

Wtf is this shit, even worse than Chucky


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2009)

*Big Fish*

Somewhat entertaining, but nothing great about it.

7/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

Wendy and Lucy 9/10

Great movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

*El Topo-C*

To put it frankly, the only reason why this film is worth a watch, is because it's a spectacle. The story is a threadbare, oddly pace mess. Filled to the brim with characters and allegories(that don't always work out to well), the story just comes off as two hours of nonsensical wankery. It seems like they took every little idea they could think of and threw it in the movie, not caring if it ever came together to mean something.

What saves the movie though, is the imagery. It's definitely some interesting stuff. One of the highlights being a man with legs piggy-backing on a man with-out arms.


Chee said:


> Wendy and Lucy 9/10
> 
> Great movie.



What did I say.


----------



## StrawberryRose (Jun 10, 2009)

Star Trek.

Chris Pine.

8.5/10


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Big Fish*
> 
> Somewhat entertaining, but nothing great about it.
> 
> 7/10



I haven't seen this movie in forever. I might DL it tomorrow


----------



## isanon (Jun 10, 2009)

terminator salvation 

lol pinocio/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> What did I say.



I'm gonna check out her other films now. :ho


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2009)

Chee, I always thought you'd already watched Wendy and Lucy. 

Had anyone watched 20th Century Boys 2?


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 10, 2009)

The Wrestler - 7/10 finally got to watch this, good film but the ending was abit of a let down, good performance by Mickey Rourke tho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Chee, I always thought you'd already watched Wendy and Lucy.


Were you thinking of moi?


----------



## Rampage (Jun 10, 2009)

i am legend watched it again
10/10 awesome


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Chee, I always thought you'd already watched Wendy and Lucy.



Nope, Vonocourt has.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2009)

Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus: F

Surprised? Review will be up later today.


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2009)

Like, a _real_ F?  Or was it bad enough to get an F despite being along the same quality as a Sci-Fi original?


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 10, 2009)

Death Note: The First Name

 was the absolute shit! I cannot wait to see the second one.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

The Treasure of Sierre Madre 10/10

Great movie about greed pulling apart friends. :3


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus: F
> 
> Surprised? Review will be up later today.



Kisame fought Kirabi and it sucked???


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, it sucked, just like the rest in Asylum's vault. Trailer>>>>>>actual movie. 

You know, you guys keep talking about how awesome it is/should be, but none of you have attempted to watch it?

Oh yeah, I hate sci-fi originals usually......except Abominable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh yeah, I hate sci-fi originals usually......except Abominable.



I saw parts of Sharks in Venice, it had Steven Baldwin...and Alec Baldwin voiced Steven's father.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow.

How bad was it?

Oh yeah

Max Payne: C

Love the directing, hate the script.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Jun 11, 2009)

RugaRell said:


> The Wrestler - 7/10 finally got to watch this, good film but the ending was abit of a let down, good performance by Mickey Rourke tho



it sucks ..


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 11, 2009)

*State of Play *- 7.5/10 (sneak preview) 

A reporter tries to shine light on a conspiracy. I normally don't enjoy these type of movies, but this one was well executed and I enjoyed it thus greatly. Has enough tense moments and there are plot twists aplenty.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 11, 2009)

Coraline 8/10

Great animation movie. Full of impressive visual imaginery and lots of creativity. A great pacing for a magical story that keeps you watching until the very last minute. Really great stop motion animation. I dont really have any big complains with this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Sasuke RULES said:


> it sucks ..



What sucks?


----------



## krome (Jun 11, 2009)

Let the Right One in

*9*/*10*


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, it sucked, just like the rest in Asylum's vault. Trailer>>>>>>actual movie.
> 
> You know, you guys keep talking about how awesome it is/should be, but none of you have attempted to watch it?
> 
> Oh yeah, I hate sci-fi originals usually......except Abominable.



 Martial, I was being facetious.


----------



## Nicola (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I just finished watching three movies today at school, so... 

*Iron Man:* I gotta say that this movie was pretty bad-ass.  8/10.
*Glory:* Um...?  I didn't like it all that much. 4/10.
*Bedtime Stories:* Lol, Adam Sandler is hilarious.  8/10.


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 11, 2009)

bladerunner 7/10 VERY late pass on this one, slighty disappointed


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2009)

Toy Story - 10/10, because it's fucking Toy Story.  No matter how many times I watch it, I still love it, and it can always make me laugh.  ("..And your helmet does that.. that, _*woosh*_ thing!")

The more I watch it, though, the more of a total DICK Potato Head comes off as.  God damn, he was such an asshole to Woody. 

Just noticed today that Joss Whedon had a hand in writing the screenplay.  I've never cared for the guy until now.  He gets a few cool points in my book.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny Games 5/10

Pointless film (we're mocking society! TEEHEE!) with irritating fourth wall breaking. Acting is good, both with Tim Roth and Naomi Watts in the lead roles. I caught on to its audience manipulation the first time, and I predicted the ending easily.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2009)

Strangely, I havent seen "Funny Games". I have no real intention too either.....unless it's requested.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan 9/10

One of the best directed film ive seen.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Strangely, I havent seen "Funny Games". I have no real intention too either.....unless it's requested.



I'd like to see your opinion on it. :3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread isn't a request thread for me. SORRY!


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 11, 2009)

In the Valley of Elah .... 8/10


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 11, 2009)

Tropic thunder

9/10

I loved this movie every time i watch it i laugh even harder at robert downey jr.  and tom cruise.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2009)

I love that movie..Ive seen it a few times and still lol'd everytime ive seen it


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2009)

tropic thunder and the curious case of benjamin button. i give both a ten TT was hilarious and i have seen it a lot of times and it is still funny as the first time. and CCBB was a good movie.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 11, 2009)

RugaRell said:


> bladerunner 7/10 VERY late pass on this one, slighty disappointed



Boo! I love Bladerunner...

Anyway:
2010 - 8/10: It was okay, but it most definitely wasn't 2001. It lacked the overall awesomness and grandios scale of 2001. The SPFX had much to be desired too IMO. They didn't age well. You could also tell Kubrick was NOT behind it, it was that different. Though HAL-9000 is back and a couple of the scenes are pretty cool. I think I would like the book a lot better really.

WALL-E - 9/10: This movie was pretty good. This was the first time I got a chance to watch it, and I was not disappointed. Loved some of the 2001 tributes used. XD

Nightmare Before Christmas - 10/10: I have seen this movie like a million times. I never get tired of it. XD


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2009)

The Hangover - 6.5/10 

Fun enough movie .... sorta


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 12, 2009)

The hangover was ok...But it kinda was overrated imo.  Still a good watch though.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 12, 2009)

Apocalypse Now Redux

6/10

This movie was ok.  Just extremely to long and the story was kinda all over the place.  But the action when they actually go into it was great.  And Martin Sheen actually did a good job with his role.  The rest of the cast was just average.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Apocalypse Now Redux
> 
> 6/10
> 
> This movie was ok.  Just extremely to long and *the story was kinda all over the place.*  But the action when they actually go into it was great.  And Martin Sheen actually did a good job with his role.  The rest of the cast was just average.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again. The Redux version sucks.

The theatrical cut starts our rather normal, but slowly starts getting more surreal the farther down the river they get. The Redux mucks that up. The theatrical cut is also about forty minutes shorter. As for the cast being average, were you asleep during any scenes with Kilgore or Kurtz?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2009)

*Red Dragon*

It's not that bad, but alas, without Jodie Foster the chemistry just wasn't there. Hannibal Lecter didn't get his time to shine in this one. And it's very out-of-character for him to try to get someone else to kill Graham Will's family. It's too desperate and did not fit his style. 

The Tooth Fairy was very sloppy and his style inelegant. A few loose ends weren't tied up either, like what the female victims had in common and what the Tooth Fairy did to them to so-called transform them. In retrospect, all the sequels (or prequels, whatever) had successfully done was ruining the legendary character of Hannibal Lecter. They should've called it an end after the Silence of the Lambs.

6.5/10


*Umizaru 3: Limit of Love*

If you're planning to watch this one, I'll just spare you the suspense: Nobody dies. Pregnant woman fell down the stair from like 40 ft height and was completely ok. People stayed underwater for hours and survived. When the ship was sinking and burning and exploding, all the people trapped inside cared to do was keep talking, and talking, and talking, instead of finding a way out. I admire their optimism, really. I know the message of the film is that the power of love has no limits, but come on, it's too far-fetched. Another good example where they should stop making sequels.

But since I'm a fan of Hideaki Ito and also a fan of Kato Ai (the gal in my avatar if you don't know), I'm going to give it a slightly biased, above-average rating.

5.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Apocalypse Now Redux
> 
> 6/10
> 
> This movie was ok.  Just extremely to long and the story was kinda all over the place.  But the action when they actually go into it was great.  And Martin Sheen actually did a good job with his role.  The rest of the cast was just average.



Marlon Brando and average are not compatible words


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*.  8.5/10.

This is still not my genre of preference.  But I am still able to recognize the work.  It's tremendous.  I understand why Potter fans are so offended when Twilight is compared to their franchise.  The Harry Potter franchise is just a lot smarter.  The characters are more interesting.  The plot is clever.  The dialogue is decent.  It's more imaginative.  Potter wins every possible comparison.

This was probably the best film so far.  Everything was kicked up a notch.  Some of the earlier films felt too slow to me.  Some of the earlier films had too much "filler" material in them.  Not the case with this one.

Good casting continues for this franchise.  Helena Bonham Carter is perfect for her role.  Can't wait to see her reprise for the last 2 films.  And I never get tired of seeing Die Hard baddie Alan Rickman.  Underrated for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

Samurai Saga - 8.5/10

This movie was pretty good. The ending was great, but the movie had some slow points I wasn't too interested in which brought it down a little for me. Toshiro Mifune delivers a solid performance as a poetic samurai struggling with an unrequited love, while feeding all his best lines to some near-illiterate asshole.

It had a lot of stuff going on, too: comedy, romance, action. It was just an all-around great movie. 

It has me wondering how many version there are of this tale. I've seen one with Steve Martin in it for fuck's sake.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 12, 2009)

Frost/Nixon - 7.5/10

It was a nice moive, but I felt like it kind of dragged on and was boring at some places.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Samurai Saga - 8.5/10
> 
> This movie was pretty good. The ending was great, but the movie had some slow points I wasn't too interested in which brought it down a little for me. Toshiro Mifune delivers a solid performance as a poetic samurai struggling with an unrequited love, while feeding all his best lines to some near-illiterate asshole.
> 
> ...



So you watched all 3?

Hmmmm, I remember thinking 1>3>2, but could be wrong. Loved all 3 movies. Kojiro Sasake rocked and I felt bad at his fate. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Although the book has him still being alive at the end, although he's probably either brain dead or close to death




I didn't like how they end Matahachi though. Felt too bad for him. The book gives him a better conclusion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

I only watched this one.  I'm going to watch all of them eventually though. IFC has been running Mifune movies like a sumbitch.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 12, 2009)

*The Taking of Pelham 123 directed by Tony Scott* 5/10.

It is no where as good as the original 1974 film. It replaces dry wit and suspense for bloody shoot outs and f-bombs. I missed Robert Shaw as I saw John Travolta dance on the screen.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

Drag Me to Hell
While this movie was not nearly as good as half you said it was, it was still a great movie. It isn't something you think about afterwards but the movie gave you thrills, laughs, and it had a semi-decent plot going for it. The sad thing is that everyone was like WHY THE FUCK DOESN"T SHE GIVE THE BUTTON TO HER CAT?! I mean instead killing her cat, why not just give the button to it? I mean she murdered the poor thing after all.

This would get a 7/10 for me but it gets an 8/10 due to a couple funny scenes, especially the "You mean you have a cat right" *most amazing facial expression ever* "I don't know, what do you expect of me? You know cats, they just come and go"


LOL that was the best facial expression ever.


Up!

Flawless. Some say the ending was a bit predictable but you wanted the ending to end the way you thought it would have so I don't see any problems with it. The whole concept of the movie was great and the character development of the old man wasn't put out there like most animations but was a subtle change that went along with the story quite nicely. Everything about this movie was halarious and I just wish the movie was longer so we got to see more of their adventures.

This movie deserves all the hype that it gets.

20/10

I give it another 10 due to "Partly Cloudy." Baby making clouds are just beautiful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 123: B

I haven't seen the original, but I felt it was a fairly intense thriller. I did think that the R rating was pointless. Just an excuse for lots of cussing and violence that wasn't needed. I also didn't like some of the filming. CALM DOWN TONY! YOU DONT NEED TO USE SOFT FOCUS DURING THE HELICOPTER SCENES!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *The Taking of Pelham 123 directed by Tony Scott* 5/10.
> 
> It is no where as good as the original 1974 film. It replaces dry wit and suspense for bloody shoot outs and f-bombs. I missed Robert Shaw as I saw John Travolta dance on the screen.


I had some hope about this one as the cast seemed solid, so that's quite disappointing. :[


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2009)

*Fight Club (3rd time): ICouldTotallyTakeNortonInAFight/10*

I caught this on Fuse, for those wondering why I watch the same movies multiple times, and while I still don't think it's as culturally groundbreaking and profound as frat boys hype it to be and I find a lot of the dialogue to be pretentious babble devoid of actual meaning or substance, it's an expertly-made movie. 

Any adaptation that makes the author of the original work go, "Yeah, my book was a piece of shit. They made it awesome!" (paraphrased) gets props from me. Plus, Brad Pitt as Durden was win. Not to mention this is a prime example of a "Tweeest" ending done right. I was literally smacking myself in the head for not noticing hints like Durden flashing on the screen when Jack was nodding off in the first support group meeting or Jack blatantly saying, "I don't know why but I thought of my first fight with Tyler." while beating himself up in his boss' office.

In actuality, though, most of my love for Fight Club is for the technical mastery rather than the actual plot or writing which is unfortunate. As David Ansen of Newsweek said it's "an outrageous mixture of brilliant technique, puerile philosophizing, trenchant satire and sensory overload."


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2009)

The Matrix...

 

out 

of 

10​


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *Fight Club (3rd time): ICouldTotallyTakeNortonInAFight/10*
> ...
> In actuality, though, most of my love for Fight Club is for the technical mastery rather than the actual plot or writing which is unfortunate. As David Ansen of Newsweek said it's "an outrageous mixture of brilliant technique, puerile philosophizing, trenchant satire and sensory overload."



You can always count on Fincher making a visually interesting movie...even if the actual movie isn't that good. A la Alien3 and Benjamin Button.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Le Samourai:

Not sure......It's like "Blow Up" in that it's just one scene after another people walk....and walk......and walk. It does have a conventional narrative though, and I guess it's very impressive.

Maybe a B I guess. I suppose I'll review it...


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*.  8.5/10.
> 
> This is still not my genre of preference.  But I am still able to recognize the work.  It's tremendous.  I understand why Potter fans are so offended when Twilight is compared to their franchise.  The Harry Potter franchise is just a lot smarter.  The characters are more interesting.  The plot is clever.  The dialogue is decent.  It's more imaginative.  Potter wins every possible comparison.
> 
> ...



You mean the movie that was just laws behind nailed into the wall, newsflashes, and dbz fighting?
Um, no, the first one was the best imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Bleh, I think "Order of the Phoenix" was the worst in the series. Weak plot, lack of development or conviction that is less intelligent than previous entries but not as grand as "Goblit of Fire".


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2009)

*RocknRolla-C*
Umm...it's a Guy Ritchie film...the end.

Okay, well...you know what his films are like...this isn't his best, nor is it another Revolver. I'm all for a sequel. There, the end.

Oh, two things of note.

1.That action scene with the "heavies" was damn cool.
2.Thandie Newton needs to eat something.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2009)

*Saving Private Ryan*

Don't like war films. 

6/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Ghost in the Shell* 

Decent-to-good - it seemed somewhat truncated, the plot moved quite quickly, without much development in the case of the stories of Project 2501, Kusanagi's background, etc. I don't expect much in the way of dialogue from anime, it's usually terrible, but the sudden outbursts and interjections of existential angst in the middle of otherwise-normal conversations seemed like a slightly simplistic way of shoving in that much-lauded philosophy. 

However, great animation and visual effects.

7.5/10, I guess.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, I think "Order of the Phoenix" was the worst in the series. Weak plot, lack of development or conviction that is less intelligent than previous entries but not as grand as "Goblit of Fire".



From the new previews Half-Blood Prince might be just as bad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2009)

Of course it'll be bad: despite being based on the most or second-most violent and dark book in the series, it's rated PG.

I liked OotP, still.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 13, 2009)

*dance flick* - 5/10
*gran torino* - 7/10
*orgazmo* () - 10/10


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Orgazmo, what in the hell is that?!  Sounds kinky.

I just saw The Fast and the Furious, the newest one that came out. It take place just before the Tokyo Drift movie, it was really cool. I like this series.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight: 9/10


----------



## Captain Fry (Jun 14, 2009)

Zoolander  8/10


----------



## Koi (Jun 14, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> *dance flick* - 5/10
> *gran torino* - 7/10
> *orgazmo* () - 10/10



Orgazmo!    That movie is hilarious.  "He was killed by the CIA, for.. selling smack.. to, uh.. Nazis."


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 14, 2009)

Gattaca - 9/10

Great (if flawed) plot, wonderful characters.

I didn't like Jerome's death at the end, but that was about it.


----------



## isanon (Jun 14, 2009)

transformers 9/10

being the special effects junkie that i am i cant give it anything other that that it is as awesome as the last times i saw it


----------



## Rei (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it was...Crank 2? It was the more recent one in theaters..
8/10 Bwahaha~ -2 for the porn-y related themes, but overall, it was freaking great!  But i have a feeling that I was too young for it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2009)

*The Mothman Prophecies*

Failed to do the real Mothman legend justice. They fabricated a lot of bullshits. The Mothman wasn't really shown. A bizarre, captivating story turned into a slow-paced, confusing movie.

6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2009)

*Terminator Salvation-C*

Ehh, plot holes, bland characters and writing aside...It wasn't _that_ bad.

Martial, I'd say it's better than T3. Not much better though.

I'd rather take a product without a personality than one that just mocks the series.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *The Mothman Prophecies*
> 
> Failed to do the real Mothman legend justice. They fabricated a lot of bullshits. The Mothman wasn't really shown. A bizarre, captivating story turned into a slow-paced, confusing movie.
> 
> 6/10



Y'know I've seen the mothman statue in nitro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Terminator Salvation-C*
> 
> Ehh, plot holes, bland characters and writing aside...It wasn't _that_ bad.
> 
> ...



Well at least you give a valid reason. Most people here don't know why they dislike T3, other than the fact it's a rehash of part 2. 

lol, I always defend T3 even though I'm not a big fan of it. I'd only give it a 2.5-3/4 tops, and it's been years since I've seen it.


----------



## D1am0nds (Jun 14, 2009)

*Curious Case Of Benjamin Button- *8/10


overall good but the ending left me like.............


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 14, 2009)

Slumdog Millionare - 9/10
Quantum of Solace - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

The Mummy(Hammer Version): B

Not as good as "Horror of Dracula" or "Curse of Frankenstein", but still good. yes, this will be todays review.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 14, 2009)

Few dollars More

8/10

A pretty good Clint Eastwood   Lee Van Clef movie  it's not as good as the Good Bad and the Ugly.  But it is a good watch.


----------



## Chee (Jun 14, 2009)

Star Wars Original Trilogy Bonus Material

Not exactly a movie, but its long enough to qualify as one. 

10/10

Very inspiring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

Er, do you mean For a Few Dollars More?

Fistfull doesn't have Lee Van Cleef.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Re-watched Election.

9/10 God I love this movie.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn thats right my bad


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 14, 2009)

The Hangover
9/10!
Hilarious film. Strong comedic performances.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 15, 2009)

The Emperor's New Groove 

Kronk/10 - I laughed and laughed.  

Two Weeks Notice 
About a Boy          

I suggested a Cary Grant marathon but got Hugh Grant instead.  Two Weeks Notice seems like the quintessential role for Hugh; however, About a Boy was done very well (although I'm always told that the book is dark in comparison).  Although Two Weeks Notice was edited for content (so I'm not sure what the whole movie contains), I give both a 10 as both are fun to watch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2009)

*Rachael Getting Married-A-*

God I'm such a pussy.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 15, 2009)

7-UP (pun intended)

It was pretty good, typical pixar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2009)

Max - 7/10; Max is about some artist that does some artsy stuff with Adolf Hitler before he became the fuckin' devil. It had its funny moments, it had its interesting moments. Overall a decent flick.


Drag Me to Hell - 6.5/10; It was alright. I would've given it a higher score if it was better.  It didn't have as much awesomeness as I was expecting, but it had some funny parts in it. It wasn't scary at all, but then again, what is?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 15, 2009)

Goal 3:

4/10 - it wsent good at all compared to the other 1st 2 films only 1 character remians and all other things like(pregnent gf) form goal 2 is just gone and we dont know what happand plus with many people cut out it takes away from the storyline, the football scenes were taken from the 06 world cup but i thought they were edited baldey, not a film i expected i expected much much more, if you look at the film as a whole even the main character of the first two films is like a minor one in the 3rd.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

The Forgotten 10/10 good movie and the storyline was very good.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2009)

Old Joy 7/10

Little slow and nothing much happens, but good nonetheless.

Wendy and Lucy is definitely a better Kelly Reichardt film, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  10/10.  Fucking awesome movie.  The ending was a bit sad, but I am fucking psyched for Deathly Hallows now.  I want to see the ending!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Old Joy 7/10
> 
> Little slow and nothing much happens, but good nonetheless.
> 
> Wendy and Lucy is definitely a better Kelly Reichardt film, IMO.



They're both great, though I think it would be better watching Old Joy first.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 15, 2009)

Diary of the Dead ... 8/10


----------



## Stalin (Jun 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  10/10.  Fucking awesome movie.  The ending was a bit sad, but I am fucking psyched for Deathly Hallows now.  I want to see the ending!



That movie isn't out yet.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2 - 9/10

Sure it's old, but I finally saw it.

I love it.  The whole storyline intrigued me from start to finish.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2009)

Star Wars Episode 1
6.5 yippees/10


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

Star Trek

10/10 <3


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  10/10.  Fucking awesome movie.  The ending was a bit sad, but I am fucking psyched for Deathly Hallows now.  I want to see the ending!



Come again?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> That movie isn't out yet.





Italics said:


> Come again?



It's Rukia people.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2009)

Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit.

9/10

Funny and the voice acting was top-notch.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's Rukia people.



Not everyone knows Rukia


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Italics said:


> Not everyone knows Rukia



Even without knowing Rukia, it's rather obvious.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Even without knowing Rukia, it's rather obvious.



Belated opening makes the possiblity of a copy possible albeit improbable.

Edit: obligatory facepalm


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

Star War 2: 9/10
Star Wars 3: 9.5/10 (That NOOOOO! still bothers me)
Star Wars 4: 10/10


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Star Trek (new movie): 9/10 

It was amazing, I loved the acting, effects, and other stuff   I'd only give it a 9 because as a non-tv-series watcher it confused me at points


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Star War 2:* 9/10*
> Star Wars 3: *9.5/10* (That NOOOOO! still bothers me)



Chee, we have a problem.


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, I enjoyed it. :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hey, I enjoyed it. :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-OT_SlO-M2g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nUiiaX4gX2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

bah, he skipped all the awesome fight scenes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2009)

I liked the new SW trilogy alright. Not as much as Chee......but still I felt that they were underrated in general. 

I'd rate them........

1) 2.5/4
2) 2.5-3/4
3) 3/4


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

The first was the best one of the new trilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2009)

lol, strangely, my biggest complaint over episode 1 was the attire of the henchies. The storm troopers had awesome designs. Same with the rebels. But all the uniforms here were......boring.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

xD

How exactly were they "boring".


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Star Wars Episode 5 10/10

Why is it in this episode, Mark Hamill is extremely sexy? Both Episode 4 and 6 he is 'meh' but in 5 he is:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> xD
> 
> How exactly were they "boring".



generic and bland.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Fashion police there, Martial?

_Gosh_, their outfits are _so_ bland.


----------



## Rod (Jun 17, 2009)

Twitter. 

Always making ppl talking few, but enough:



> Summer blockbuster reviews: Terminator Salvation is so bad it's now a metaphor for sucking, and Star Trek is a surprisingly great film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Salvation wasn't that bad. DB:E is a metaphor for sucking.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Gran Torino: 7/10

Pretty good. Acting was meh, but the stoty as a whole saved it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Graduate-A*
A timeless classic about the confusion people have about what to do once they are free from standard education.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

Loved "Graduate". I miss the time when directors could tell a good story creatively. 




Chee said:


> Fashion police there, Martial?
> 
> _Gosh_, their outfits are _so_ bland.



Tsh, the storm troopers looked soooo fabulous, girlfriend. 

And for the last time, DBE wasn't that horrible. That street fighter movie was far worse. Chee, have you even seen DBE?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

The 3 recent Star Wars movies were terrible.  I don't know what Chee is thinking with her scoring system.  Vonocourt's videos great simplify the trilogy, but they are definitely accurate.  Episode 1 was awful.  2 and 3 were almost as bad because the romance was so forced.  Every scene between Padme and Anakin made me cringe.  Worst romantic dialogue ever!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Proposal *- 8/10 (sneak preview)

Go with your girlfriend, especially if she's a workaholic, she'll love it. This romantic comedy actually made me laugh, that's probably a first.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2009)

*Terminator: Salvation*

I thought they destroyed the Skynet at the end? But it looks like they're going to make T5...

7/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Loved "Graduate". I miss the time when directors could tell a good story creatively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen Street Fighter, but I've seen parts of DBE. That's why I say DBE is the worst movie this year and not Street Fighter, I haven't even seen the trailer to Street Fighter, let alone much of the movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Revolutionary Road 9.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> Revolutionary Road 9.5/10



Or otherwise known as, Titanic 2:Revolutionary Road. 

Still haven't seen that movie, main reason I wanna see it is for Michael Shannon's character.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll put my joke in spoiler tags cause you haven't seen it yet. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack didn't die in this one. Rose did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm, still don't think it's fair to damn a movie if you haven't watched it all the way through. I mean, I watched "Bloody Murder" all the way through, even though it took 3 sittings........If I can do that, then you can do so with DBE.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

I damn movies all the time and I don't finish them. I hate Final Destination cause its just shock value and I never finished those movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

But you still haven't finished them. Hence, no right to really bash them unless you're just bashing them for being splatter flicks. It's the people who spend the full time(and money) on movies who only deserve the right to bash them.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Wrong. I can bash them all I want.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wrong. I can bash them all I want.



Sure, you'll just lose all your credibility in the process.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think it's necessary to view DBE before "destroying" it.  The trailer proved it would be bad.

I find the Twilight/Harry Potter comparisons annoying.  Harry Potter is in a different league.  It is tons more compelling than that vampire trash.  The dialogue is better, the characters are deeper, and the plot is interesting.  It appeals to audiences of all ages.  Twilight is a crappy romance series written for introverted girls (Chee).  

Seriously, check ouy the most recent trailer for the next Harry Potter movie.  It's tremendous.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnooUEuyn_M&yt[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Harry has some weird eyes in that preview picture.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

Really?  It seems like a typical douchebag expression to me.  

This movie will be good guys.  It's sort of the Empire Strikes Back of the franchise.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 17, 2009)

*He's Just Not That In To You* 6/10

I thought this was going to be a lot worse. However it is still filled with flaws and half of the stories weren't interesting. In the end it's not bad but it's no Love Actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmmm, speaking of "Bloody Murder", it was on that "On Demand" thing in the freezone(fearnet). I was tempted to watch it again for the sake of reviewing, but I decided against it. 

Don't really want to write 2 reviews in one day and I got another bad one coming up in a few days. Granted, it doesn't have to be be bad....but it's a Steven Seagal movie, so.....

But still, PROGRESS! I turned down watching a horrible movie(a former worst movie ever in fact) for the 2nd time. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Really?  It seems like a typical douchebag expression to me.
> 
> This movie will be good guys.  It's sort of the Empire Strikes Back of the franchise.



Speaking of Empire Strikes Back, my Return of the Jedi disc is all scratched up and I can't watch it. Now I gotta buy a new one. 

Oh well, I guess I can go find a blu-ray version. See the gold bikini in high def.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

*Inside Man-B-*
A pretty good film, but Spike Lee's attempts to try to make it more than just a heist film didn't work to well. Of course the racial profiling and remarks are par for the course of a Spike Lee film, but the video game part...ouch.


Rukia said:


> This movie will be good guys.  It's sort of the Empire Strikes Back of the franchise.


Really, I'd call the fifth one the ESB of the series. Well, in the books anyway.


Chee said:


> Speaking of Empire Strikes Back, my Return of the Jedi disc is all scratched up and I can't watch it. Now I gotta buy a new one.
> 
> *Oh well, I guess I can go find a blu-ray version.* See the gold bikini in high def.





It took almost eight years for the original trilogy to get released on DVD. The blu-rays ain't coming anytime soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

The golden bikini doesn't satisfy me at all.  At least not on Princess Leia.  (Have you seen her lately?  She is the definition of chubby.)

I respect your opinion, Chee.  You represent a demographic that I can't really understand.  I also respect Vonocourt...he/she is sort of the intellectual of the group.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

I just searched for Blu-Ray version of Star Wars. FUCK. 

Dammit George Lucas, you like milking your franchises. WHERE'S MY BLU RAY!?   

Carrie Fisher was pretty hot back in the 70s and 80s. Then again, I'm not very picky about appearances. That's another girl I'd go lez for, Princess Leia.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I just searched for Blu-Ray version of Star Wars. FUCK.
> 
> Dammit George Lucas, you like milking your franchises. WHERE'S MY BLU RAY!?





			
				Me said:
			
		

> It took almost eight years for the original trilogy to get released on DVD. The blu-rays ain't coming anytime soon.



There are rumors of a Indiana Jones set coming this fall.



> Carrie Fisher was pretty hot back in the 70s and 80s. Then again, I'm not very picky about appearances.


'Specially in ESB, all the coke must've done something to her.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

But I don't care about Indiana Jones.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> But I don't care about Indiana Jones.



But Raiders of the Lost Ark...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't particularly like either franchise.  But both are far superior to that crappy LOTR trilogy everyone seems so fond of.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I don't particularly like either franchise.  But both are far superior to that crappy LOTR trilogy everyone seems so fond of.





**


----------



## CelUchiha (Jun 17, 2009)

Angels and Demons 9/10 ^^
Love the music! The soundtrack is a must listen!!!


----------



## CelUchiha (Jun 17, 2009)

*yeah*



Rukia said:


> Y
> 
> I find the Twilight/Harry Potter comparisons annoying.  Harry Potter is in a different league.  It is tons more compelling than that vampire trash.  The dialogue is better, the characters are deeper, and the plot is interesting.  It appeals to audiences of all ages.  Twilight is a crappy romance series written for introverted girls (Chee).



AMEN!!!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> But Raiders of the Lost Ark...



sucks?




Rukia said:


> I don't particularly like either franchise.  But both are far superior to that crappy LOTR trilogy everyone seems so fond of.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> But Raiders of the Lost Ark...



I like that movie, but its not one of my favorites. 



Rukia said:


> I don't particularly like either franchise.  But both are far superior to that crappy LOTR trilogy everyone seems so fond of.



Ugh. This.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought you agreed with me, Chee?  Didn't you say you were bored to tears by the LOTR movies as well?


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

She is agreeing with you.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

It read like she was expressing disgust at another brilliant Rukia post.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

That's why no one takes Rukia seriously.

Reservation Road: C+

Super depressing movie that almost works except that I couldn't see a damn thing in the climax. Come on, the best scene in terms of tension and the most knock out acting and you can't even have passable lighting? Ugh. 

To Predator I go.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 18, 2009)

I saw a new, little hyped, summer action flick that will probably be taking the number one spot at the box office very soon - *How To Destroy a Terrible Book... New Moon*.  

Although the plot was very simple and straightforward, the action was off the charts in this spartan production.  If I had a bone to pick (which I really don't...out of fear for my life), I would say that the heroine did seem to lack conviction in some scenes - - but this is only because we know she embodies and channels true rage at times.  Having said this, I thought che came across as merely annoyed at times as opposed to bitterly enraged at the source of her frustration.  

Aside from that, _New Moon_ was impressive in that it's star handled all of her own stunts, action scenes, and _brutal_ wet work (yikes - that friggin bat), both before and after the story's fiery climax.  

This is a movie that will certainly please most summer action moviegoers.  I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It read like she was expressing disgust at another retarded Rukia post.



Yeah.........


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It read like she was expressing disgust at another brilliant Rukia post.



Oh, no, lol. 

I was saying 'ugh' to LOTR and 'this' to agree with your post. :3



Italics said:


> I saw a new, little hyped, summer action flick that will probably be taking the number one spot at the box office very soon - *How To Destroy a Terrible Book... New Moon*.
> 
> Although the plot was very simple and straightforward, the action was off the charts in this spartan production.  If I had a bone to pick (which I really don't...out of fear for my life), I would say that the heroine did seem to lack conviction in some scenes - - but this is only because we know she embodies and channels true rage at times.  Having said this, I thought che came across as merely annoyed at times as opposed to bitterly enraged at the source of her frusturation.
> 
> ...



 I'd like to thank the Academy.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 18, 2009)

^ Damn that was fast.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

Italics, I think you are being far too kind to New Moon.  The angst was sickening at times.  I love Kristen Stewart, but even she couldn't handle the lousy dialogue.  And the action was incredibly lame!  The fights looked so fake.  I haven't seen CGI this poor since the Scooby Doo movies.

6/10.  It was better than the Rise of Cobra...but worse than every other new movie I have seen this year.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Italics, I think you are being far too kind to New Moon.  The angst was sickening at times.  I love Kristen Stewart, but even she couldn't handle the lousy dialogue.  And the action was incredibly lame!  The fights looked so fake.  I haven't seen this poor of CGI since the Scooby Doo movies.
> 
> 6/10.  It was better than the Rise of Cobra...but worse than every other new movie I have seen this year.



Hey - it's your life - throw it away if you like.  

...you saw what she's capable of.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

I forgot who posted this video yesterday, but I definitely thought it was amusing.  It's also a good watch since it shows off Hayden's versatility as an actor.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OT_SlO-M2g[/YOUTUBE]

And I still prefer this spoof over TDK movie.  Fucking hysterical.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

WHy haven't I heard of New Moon? That isn't the Twilight sequel is it.....


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Yea, its the Twilight sequel. Looks like shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

*Gran Torino-B*
A funny, if somewhat un-fulfilling  movie. While Clint Eastwood delivered a great perfomance, the rest of the cast, to be frank, were awful. At first, I thought the priest wasn't that bad. It seemed like his character kept thinking "I hate trying to talk to this guy" at first...But really, that's just how he acted.



Rukia said:


> I forgot who posted this video yesterday


Love ya too man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought that the girl did fine.

And damn it, I'll have to watch "New Moon" when it comes out. *Sigh*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought that the girl did fine.



Sue? She was awful man. Especially near the beginning.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

Eastwood was sensational though.  No one can deny that.

The girl was better than her brother...that's really the only compliment I can give regarding her acting.  -shrug-

Still think a B- is a bit harsh...but a lot of people have a tendency to overrate things in this thread.  (Martial's DBE review.)  Maybe Vonocourt actually gives out legit scores???


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Still think a B- is a bit harsh...but a lot of people have a tendency to overrate things in this thread.  (Martial's DBE review.)  Maybe Vonocourt actually gives out legit scores???



I just think all the parts, while great, never really added together as a whole. That and the acting.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought that the girl did fine.
> 
> And damn it, I'll have to watch "New Moon" when it comes out. *Sigh*



You don't have to. Save yourself. 



Vonocourt said:


> Sue? She was awful man. Especially near the beginning.



Agreed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

hmmm, maybe my memory is poor. Oh well, Ill rent it soon anyway.

Anyway, as for Vonos ratings being legit, I dont think that's really possible. The only people who can be "right" in reviewing a movie is how you present your opinion. That is more relevant than the actual opinion.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

His nicknames for the kids are funny though, Toad and YumYum was it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Predator: A-


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

I finally just saw Alien a couple of weeks ago, I gotta watch Predator now.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2009)

^I gotta watch that and Aliens. 

The Godfather Part II 9.5/10

Just as awesome as the first one I think. This could have been a movie all on its own. You didn't even need to watch the first Godfather to like this movie. Mixing Vito's and Micheal's stories and showing bits and pieces at a time really added to the film. We see how the paths of Michael and Vito were so different, yet it just makes it that much more interesting. De Niro did a fantastic job as a young Vito. Great film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Predator isn't as good as "Alien", making me want to rate it as a 3.5/4......but then I have to ask why the hell I'm making that comparison..................

Review shall be up later today.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 18, 2009)

The hangover 9.5/10 best film i've seen this year and the funniest i've seen since superbad


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 18, 2009)

Terminator Salvation - 6.5/10

The special effects saved it. There were a few awful acting scenes and it contains a sub par plot. Decent overall.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 18, 2009)

Revenge of the Nerds -  / 10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

*Dirty Pretty Things-B*

A pretty interesting drama about illegal immigrants in London...with a terrible score.

Oh, and don't even start Chee.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 19, 2009)

Shetian 2/5
ITs horror/suspense film that 90 minutes long.Nothing happens in the plot for the first hour until the last 30 minutes. Then it makes no sense. The last hour and nudity saves it from a 1.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Fight Club :WOW/10

Even though it was on Fuse and edited all to hell, it was STILL better than any other movie you'll ever see


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Dirty Pretty Things-B*
> 
> A pretty interesting drama about illegal immigrants in London...with a terrible score.
> 
> Oh, and don't even start Chee.



Start on what?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

Felidae.

8/10 The most fucked up animated movie i've ever seen.

Check it out on Youtube.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 19, 2009)

battle royale  2 : 4/10


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

UP (In 3-D! )

10/10

Quite possibly the best animated movie I have ever seen. (In terms of technology) It was beautiful in 3D.


----------



## Federer (Jun 19, 2009)

Scary Movie, 

4/10 (I've seen it too much)


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2009)

Following with Director's Commentary 9.5/10

Fantastic movie, I love its out of order structure.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 19, 2009)

Reign over me - 9 of 10

Adam Sandler in a serious role paired with Don Cheadle = Win.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Helena Bonham Carter was actually the best aspect of Fight Club imo.  Just a terrific performance from her.  (Actually, now that I think about it...Edward Norton was probably the weakest performance out of the Big 3.)


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweeney Todd (second favorite movie) 10/10 no complaints about this one everything in this one is fine.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 19, 2009)

X-MEN ORIGINS: Wolverine
8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Start on what?


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, you and Audrey. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie, Vonocourt.  But I like the poster.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen the movie, Vonocourt.  But I like the poster.



Any idea about what the movie is like you might've inferred from the poster...is wrong.

She pretty much plays a prude.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 19, 2009)

the classic

robocop--9/10
liked it


----------



## Ziko (Jun 19, 2009)

The Hangover.

Best comedy I've watched in a VERY long time. 9/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2009)

KIDS (1995)

I remember trying to watch this film at the cinema but getting kicked out for being too young. Now that I'm in a better situation to understand it, I really like this film. easy 8/10. Oh, and now I know why I like Chloe Sevigny so much.

Isn't that the woman who played Amelie? I loved her and the film (9/10). Coincidentally one of the first DVD's I ever bought.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 19, 2009)

The Proposal-5/10 Chapter 153 Page 13

It's a romantic comedy. What are you gonna do?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2009)

Year One: D

Had some funny parts, but wasn't funny as a whole.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2009)

Zack and Miri make a porno 6/10

It was a midly film in almost every aspect. Not entirely funny, but enjoyable. I didnt burst out laughing but i kept smiling from time to time. The plot wasnt anything out of this world but watchable. And the list goes on. Recommended mostly for fans of Kevin Smith.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Gran Torino* - 8/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

Catch Me If You Can 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2009)

The Final Destination:  4.5/10.

Hopefully it really is the last one.  These films have gotten progressively worse.


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2009)

Austin Powers 1 + 2 - Don't really know how to rate these, because they're two of my favorite movies so I'm naturally biased.  I always forget that Will Ferrell was in them, haha.  Love the music in each, too.  Crush on Seth Green = totally rekindled.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

Yea, I grew up with Austin Powers so I'm biased as well. I simply just love those movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Catch Me If You Can 8/10



Someone watch TNT.:ho


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

TBS to be exact.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> TBS to be exact.


Same parent company.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

I like being exact.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Final Destination:  4.5/10.
> 
> Hopefully it really is the last one.  These films have gotten progressively worse.



Damn, illegal downloads of that already?

The trailer did absolutely nothing for me, but it's also in 3D, so.....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 20, 2009)

Table For Three - 8/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 20, 2009)

*Coraline* - 10/10
This one was fantastic  <3

*Anti Christ* - 4/10
This was so WIERD! and i did not get any of it @___@; Not my taste!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 20, 2009)

*Fight Club - 9.8/10*

MIND. FUCK. 

Genius. From start to finish. Edward Norton is absolutely incredible in this film. A movie for _real men._


*Cinderella Man - 9/10*

Gave me goosebumps. Fantastic film about the life of Braddock, the heavyweight boxer.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 20, 2009)

Sling Blade - 9/10

It's a misleading title, but a damn good movie if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2009)

Charlie Bartlett 7/10 
it was fun. Acting wasn't bad either. Didn't like the ending though.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

The Legend of 1900

6.5/10

Interesting but kinda flat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

Chaos: F

Hate this movie. I hope David DeFalco never ever directs again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Charlie Bartlett 7/10
> it was fun. Acting wasn't bad either. Didn't like the ending though.



Yeah it did have one of those "wait that's it, your really going to end it here" kind of endings. For a moment I thought the movie was trying to punk me.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 20, 2009)

*Bolt* 10/10

A fantastic film. I thought this was going to just be ok but it was really good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

Quantum of Solace: B


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2009)

I won't claim that any of the Scary movie films were good, but there were definitely some funny skits in some of these movies.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7zoX9MGMbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the Scary Movies, they have some funny parts to it.

Just sucks that they kept on making the damn things. Epic Movie? Superhero Movie? Come on...


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2009)

Star Trek 

Chris Pine/10


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 21, 2009)

Pulse

lol/10

Lol, just, lol.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like the Scary Movies, they have some funny parts to it.
> 
> Just sucks that they kept on making the damn things. Epic Movie? Superhero Movie? Come on...



The problem with the other movies is that they cram so much references into the movies and don't tell any actuial jokes about them.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 21, 2009)

Year One
Stupid, but somewhat funny. 

6/10
Some jokes were funny, some were just stupid.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Hangover - 9/10 

Was very funny, had a great time and always was laughing or about to laugh.


----------



## Zeropark (Jun 21, 2009)

Empire of the Sun 10/10

I can't believe this movie didn't won an Academy Award, just to see Christian Bale as a little boy singing in the church was epic win.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> Empire of the Sun 10/10
> 
> I can't believe this movie didn't won an Academy Award, just to see Christian Bale as a little boy singing in the church was epic win.



The ending gets me every time.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 21, 2009)

Coco avant Chanel 5/10

Pretty bland french biopic with Audrey Tautou. Nothing in the whole movie makes you care specially for the main or supporting characters and their relationships. Everything is quite boring and slow paced. Acting and production value is good and saves the thing a little bit but not too much.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 21, 2009)

Seven Pounds 7/10 was pretty boring imo


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

DQLaylaChan said:


> Seven Pounds 7/10 was pretty boring imo



That's a really high rating then...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2009)

The Making of the "Return of the King": A

Made me really want to watch "Return" very soon. Unfortunately, I dont know if I'll have time for awhile.

How the hell does Liv Tyler look so much hotter in interviews than she does in the actual movie?


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the making of Lord of the Rings then the actual films.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2009)

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*

I laughed all the way through. Cate Blanchett was funny with that ridiculous accent <3 And the movie physics was plain awful. 

7.5/10


*X-Files: I Want to Believe*

Whoever wrote the script should be spanked, twice. No wonder people poked fun at the "I want to believe" and "Don't give up" taglines. 

Everything felt so wrong about it. Mulder's beard, Scully sleeping with Mulder (Bullshits! Their love was supposed to be platonic ), some FBI chick taking the place of Scully in the pursuit, Skinner hugging Mulder like a gay man...

It looks like David Duchovny had almost forgotten how to play the role of Fox Mulder. This Mulder looked old, less sharp and not hot at all. Gillian Anderson did a better job overall and I love her new shiny sparkling hair 

6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2009)

I really liked Ocean's Eleven when it first came out.  In fact, I almost joined the forum as *Mr. Ocean* back in the day.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I really liked Ocean's Eleven when it first came out.  In fact, I almost joined the forum as *Mr. Ocean* back in the day.



You should've. I thought you were a chick at first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2009)

The Wrestler: A

It did its job(devestate me to no end). The director is known for doing more hyperactive stuff than this(The Fountain and Reqium for a Dream). He's pretty restrained here, but his work is pretty interesting. I thought the hand held camera was overused. 

Rourke's acting is great, and you really feel for the guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

Just saw Terminator: Salvation this weekend.

I went in expecting it to be sub-par and a huge letdown by all indications of reviews and cry-babies complaining about the movie on this forum. I was pleasantly surprised.

I'd give it a 8/10. Great action, decent story, nice tie-ins. I don't know what people were expecting, quite honestly, but this was what I wanted to see.

I would've liked more tie-ins with the first couple of movies, maybe explain some of the time travel stuff, but there could be more movies for all that. A nice way to start the future story. We start where Connor isn't the leader yet and it kind of shows his development towards that mark while keeping the movie's timeline intact.

You whiners can go suck a lemon. This was a good movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2009)

*Angels and Demons*

Pretty boring. Quite a lot of things had been changed or omitted. The book is far better.

5.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just saw Terminator: Salvation this weekend.
> 
> I went in expecting it to be sub-par and a huge letdown by all indications of reviews and cry-babies complaining about the movie on this forum. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...



I agree that is was a good movie, when I came out of the movie theatre I was very suprised that it had such a low rating on RT.com

It was definitely a good movie, it just lacked the heart of the first three movies. I really didn't care about any of the characters. *cough and it had some plot holes here and there*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

There were only 2 oroginal movies as far as I'm concerned. 

I really didn't care about any of the characters, except Arnold's, in the second movie and none of them in the first.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought they kinda went a bit too far with the "I'll be back" line.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 22, 2009)

Beastie Boys: Awesome I shot that - 8/10


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 22, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.

6/10. Some nice action spots, impressive special effects, and Depp, as usual, was very good as Jack Sparrow. I didn't understand the plot much and it was really confusing, at least to me. Movie  was a little lengthy too, and I could take that as long as the movie was good enough, and this barely made the cut. I just felt like this franchise was losing steam by the third film. Previous two films were better.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't like that part where that chick started to grow larger on that ship. It was incredibly dumb.


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

The Pursuit of Happyness

8/10

It was a very good movie and inspirational, I thought it was pretty good although I kind of expected it to make me cry or something and it didn't.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 22, 2009)

Okuribito 7'5/10

Japanese movie that got the last Oscar for best foreign film. A very enjoyable story while being quite weird, or at least for non japanese wievers taht are not accostumed to the job the main character has. He prepares the corpses (cleaning, dressing and making them up, all of this in front of the family) before sending them to be burned. It has sometimes a comedic feel which makes it even better. Quite recommendable if you want to see something different.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> The Pursuit of Happyness
> 
> 8/10
> 
> It was a very good movie and inspirational, I thought it was pretty good although I kind of expected it to make me cry or something and it didn't.



Pursit of hapiness actualy changed a lot of details of what really happened.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2009)

On Terminator Salvation: It was a fine action movie, but that's all it was. The first 2 movies were more than just action movies, with intriguing relationships and heavy suspense. Also, the nods to the first films(like the I'll be back line) was a bit lame..

On Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End- I'm probably one of the bigger defenders of this movie(I rated it 3/4 stars). My issue was that it failed to top "Pirates 2" in scale. Killing off the Kraken off-screen was annoying, there were too many characters and that one chick(Can't think of her name) had way too much exposition, mixed in with the fact that I couldn't understand what she was saying. 

Otherwise, I dug the style and the visuals. The direct homage's to Sergio Leone were awesome(the finale of "For a Few Dollars More" is echoed and Harmonica's theme for "Once Upon a Time in the West" heavily influenced one of the songs for Pirates 3.

I still think Pirates 2 is the best.......


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 22, 2009)

Twilight. 4/10

It couldnt grab my attention. The way they where talking annoied me and girl was a bug a boo.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with martial that pirates 2 was the best. The seven pirate lords did intrigue me though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

Outlaw Josey Wales: B+

I liked it. It's a good Clint Eastwood film, but it's not really one of my favorites. I prefer Dirty Harry, His Leone westerns, Unforgiven and Gran Torino. 

Still,  a very strong film with purpose.


----------



## Even (Jun 23, 2009)

Valkyrie - 8.5/10
Tom Cruise trying to assassinate Hitler. Was surprisingly good, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2009)

_Away From Her_

8/10

I watched this movie last night and it was just horrible. It made me cry a couple times, and I've never cried during a movie before. It's about this old married couple who get seperated due to the wife having Alzheimer's and forgetting who the husband is.

The movie itself could be considered weak at some points, but I really connected to it.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 23, 2009)

The only movie I cried at was fox and the hound. It was the scene were the old lady had to let the fox go.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 23, 2009)

Even said:


> Valkyrie - 8.5/10
> Tom Cruise trying to assassinate Hitler. Was surprisingly good, actually.



Just watched it last night...weird. 

Although RT only gave it 60% I thought it was - as you said - surprisingly good.  Having seen and read a little about the events that happened, it was interesting seeing them play out.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought the blast seen was well done.  They highlighted the placement of the explosive device. Some suggest this saved Hitler's life (that and the meeting's location was changed).   Also, I wasn't aware that only half of the material was used.  Too bad. 




Two small issues: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Colonel Stauffenberg was a Nazi.  I wish they would have spend more time developing the character's story, or revealed him in a way that further emphasized his motivation.  Although his rank implied his dedication to the past, and his sedition his repentance, (IMO) they should have shown him in transition.  It would have given his performance some fire, and added depth to both his and others participation in the resistance.    

On a lighter note, when Cruise was calling the various blocks in Berlin toward the end, it brought me back to his role of Jerry Maguire (racing to secure/steal away his clients from Bob Sugar and SMI).  I just couldn't help it.   They should have downplayed that a bit. 




If you have any interest in the history of these events, it's well worth seeing Valkyrie.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 23, 2009)

_Hearts in Atlantis_

7/10

An all-around great movie. Not Anthony Hopkins' best work, but far from mediocrity (of course everything he does is spectacular). It had a pretty good story, but there were a few fuzzy areas in the plot; things that needed explanations. 

_X-Men Origins: Wolverine_

8/10

Great superhero film. Worth a second trip to the theater.


_Defiance_

9.5/10

This movie...amazing. Just, amazing.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 23, 2009)

Twilight - 6/10.

I honestly don't think it was as bad as others described but some parts just made no sense/was stupid. Like the makeup. There was wayyy too much makeup on Edward, which made him look odd. I  mean, I know he's suppose to be a vampire but thats unnatural.

And I lol'd at the sparkles.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 24, 2009)

_Lost In Translation_. *9/10.* 

Maybe it's because the four or five movies I saw before this might have sucked in comparison (though Get Smart, 7/10 was a solid comedy), but this movie was as good as advertised. Bill Murray played the older, empty, lost movie star perfectly, and Scarlett Johansson's young, neglected wife was a character I easily sympathized with. I enjoyed how in a country strange to both these characters, Japan, these two lonely souls found comfort with each other and bonded. Even though they had spouses and families, they would speak with their own respective significant others and there wasn't really an understanding with either of the couples. Their spouses would hear what was being said, but weren't _listening_. But when Murray and Johansson's character found each other, in many ways, they understood each other better than their husband and wife ever could. They just gravitated towards each other. And with Japan as the backdrop, it was made to be very lovely filmmaking.

I suck as a movie reviewer. Just go watch it.

Best movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 24, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> _Lost In Translation_. *9/10.*
> 
> *I suck as a movie reviewer*. Just go watch it.



You're fine, keep em coming.


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Tropic Thunder - 9/10
Highly enjoyable and hilarious...Robert Downey Jr. stole the show
I can watch it 20 times straight and never get bored. 

GET SOME.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

*Incendiary-F*

The film tries to be a look at the grief people feel during the wake of a tragedy, in this case a terrorist bombing. Not content with just that, film decides to throw in a bunch of bullshit like not one, but two romances, a jab at the extremity of measures taken to ensure national security, and telling us not to get mad at the people the terrorist derive from. None of these are handled well.

The script is a mess, featuring awful lines like _"You make me think I'm missing out on the simple things in life, like fish fingers."_ The narration by Michelle Williams takes the cake though. It's in the form of a letter to Osama Bin Laden(Really), and the movie closes out with the line _"Blowing boy-shaped holes in this world"_(Really). The film also has a tendency to beat you over the head with symbolism. Apparently, knowing that the main character(credits list her as young wife) is committing adultery with Jasper Black(Ewan McGregor) while her son and husband were killed was not enough. You needed to see that they climaxed right when the bombs went off...GET IT! Did they really think the audience couldn't infer that her son died, did they really need to have a giant balloon with his face on it float on up to the sky...DID YOU FUCKING GET IT!

Thanks to Jasper Black's detective skills...I would bother to explain, but it really doesn't make much sense, Michelle Williams is able to track down one of the terrorist's family. Seeing that he had a son, Michelle Williams stalks him for a little while(kids clueless to the matter, even though she's like ten feet away from him). She then befriends him...Really. I won't spoiler for the zero people that are going to watch this movie, but they plot point that this led up to literally made me go "FUCK YOU" to the movie.

The cast is meh. Michelle Williams just doesn't really fit in this sort of role, not for lack of trying though. Her acting was fine, she just felt miscast. While Ewan McGregor just seemed kinda bored. There also wasn't any real chemistry between the two for the romance scenes early on, making me question why Michelle Williams was so quick to do him.

I do have one positive though. Michelle Williams. Seriously, she was flippin' gorgeous in this movie. It's almost like the director thought she looked too good, and tried beating the shit out of her at every chance...and that still didn't work.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, at least she got naked huh?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

I mentioned that she was gorgeous...>_>


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2009)

*Schindler's List*

The atrocities commited by the Nazis during the Holocaust were painful to watch, especially when you know they were not just fiction but really did happen. It makes you wonder what motives could have driven a whole race of people to persecute their fellow mankinds, only from a different race, in such cold-blooded manners. But in constrast, the existence of people like Oskar Schindler, even in the worst of times, shows that there are always some good in humanity. 

10/10


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2009)

Juno - holy crap why is everyone in this movie so witty and sarcastic/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen 2/5

Could have done without the near constant crude humor and fanservice. Also the Decepticons seemed horribly weak in this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

My Blooding Valentine(original): C+

I thought it was better than the generic remake. It's actually kind of creepy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2009)

*Valkyrie-C*

A serviceable thriller,even if there isn't much tension. Tom Cruise's american accent sticks out like a sore thumb among the throng of british ones.

Also, was anyone else constantly distracted by how tight most of the framing was in this movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2009)

No, but it's been awhile since I've seen it. Barely remember it.........

Against the Dark: F

The Steven Seagal vampire movie disappoints.........why am I surprised?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2009)

*Lost in Translation*

I like it. It's not one of those films that got overhyped to ridiculous proportion just because the different Asian cultures and living styles were fresh and mysterious to the western viewers (Crouching tiger, Hidden dragon and, to an extent, Slumdog Millionaire, came to mind). It's actually hilarious and very enjoyable. Bill Murray did his part alright. And I think Scarlett Johansson also did pretty well looking empty and lonely and busty. Kudos to her.

Moreover, they had picked the right city to shoot the film. Tokyo is the kind of modern busy metropolitan that is so full of activities and yet has a certain vibe of loneliness about it. (which, incidentally, reminds me of the awesome jdorama, Tokyo Love Story) And most importantly, it's non-English speaking and has lots of weird shits going on, which makes this film highly entertaining.

9.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 25, 2009)

Year One - 6/10

It was alright. Alot of stupid humor. I probably would have given it a 5 but michael cera gives it a +1.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 25, 2009)

Double feature: *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon* & *House of Flying Daggers*.  

For the genre, both are really great - very well done.  Yasha will probably throw-up on me for saying this (and I'm not saying this intentionally), but both movies are amazing with regard to set and costume design.  I am a huge fan of architectural design as was just as impressed with Valkyrie for the same reasons (the Berghof scene comes to mind).   

*Crouching Tiger* - good action throughout.  Was particularly impressed with (who the Western world now calls) Michelle Yeoh in every way possible.  For me, she stole the show.  I've always been taken with aspects of Eastern architecture and in this film they are ever present and used to great effect.  Did I mention that Michelle Yeoh was spectacular?  Yes indeed.  

*Flying Daggers* -  Above and beyond the obviously AMAZINGLY EPIC sequence choreography (it's not difficult to believe that Zhang Ziyi is bionic) was their almost stylized form (such as when the General's soldiers slowly descended upon the House towards the end of the film).   It blended in with the overall feel of the film - much of which was imparted by the cinematography.  The scenes, particularity the landscape, make the movie a joy to watch.   

Plainly stated, there is only so much you can do with "you killed my master," but these guys did themselves proud.  Both films feature and were crafted by some amazing artists - especially those who performed the actual sequences.  

10's


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2009)

Loved Crouching Tiger. Disliked House of Flying Daggers. I found the fight scenes to be bland, the dialogue to be lame(something like, I thought you were cool like water, but you are really hot like fire. I know I flubbed the line, but it was something like that), and the resolution was unsatisfying.


----------



## Renreg (Jun 25, 2009)

I had to watch a film called Un Chien Andalou made by Salvador Dali and
Luis Bunuel. A surrealist film and it contains a shot in it that is considered the most shocking thing in cinema history, it was disgusting.

Also, it also adds to the shock to know it was made in 1929. I though everything was all prim and proper then. Clearly I was wrong.

This is it for those of you who want to see it. *not for the squeamish*


1/10.
I hate film studies.


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Jun 25, 2009)

Transformers - 6/10

The 2nd movie is never better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

Sugar&Spice said:


> Transformers - 6/10
> 
> The 2nd movie is never better


 Unless it is. Which happens a lot.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 25, 2009)

^ MH I know what you mean with Flying Daggers.  The fight scenes were much different than those found in - well, like Crouching Tiger.  For instance, Yeoh and Ziyi's scene (CT, HD) was extremely well done.  It's got a good pace and it's puchy.  IMO Yeoh was a beast - and her character's mindset really bled through.  Most in Flying Daggers are done (for want of a better term) in an artistic fashion, much like the initial scene in the Peony Pavillion.  I think they fit the movie quite well and in that I appreciate what they did.  

Dialogue...par for the course?


Ohhh wait, gotta ask.  What's you're favorite pic for this kind of movie?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2009)

Transformers 2, 3/10.

I expected it to be dumb as fuck, but not this goddamn boring. The first one was somewhat entertaining at least.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Juno 8/10

I love the direction style and snappy dialouge. :0


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2009)

Italics said:


> ^ MH I know what you mean with Flying Daggers.  The fight scenes were much different than those found in - well, like Crouching Tiger.  For instance, Yeoh and Ziyi's scene (CT, HD) was extremely well done.  It's got a good pace and it's puchy.  IMO Yeoh was a beast - and her character's mindset really bled through.  Most in Flying Daggers are done (for want of a better term) in an artistic fashion, much like the initial scene in the Peony Pavillion.  I think they fit the movie quite well and in that I appreciate what they did.
> 
> Dialogue...par for the course?
> 
> ...



What do you mean this kind of movie? Can I include older flicks?

In terms of wire fu and such, I'd say my favorite is either CTHD or "Duel to the Death".

In kung fu stuff in general, Jet Li's "Fearless" might take the cake.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 25, 2009)

^ Just in general - you got it.  Thanks.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm giving a 10/10 to Star Trek (2009) and Slumdog Millionare(2008).

Both were just kick ass in their own ways.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2009)

Transformers Revenge of the Fallen - /10


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2009)

Accepted (At Home) 10/10 Love it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Transformers 2 - 8.5/10 - As entertaining as the first. Middle part needed to be shorten and some dumb jokes but overall a enjoyable movie and great fights.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

*Waltz with Bashir-A+*

A beautiful movie that leaves you feeling like you got punched in the gut.

If this movie would've been nominated for animated feature, Wall-E would've got its ass kicked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Sugar&Spice said:


> Transformers - 6/10
> 
> The 2nd movie is never better



Terminator 2 and Batman dark Knight are better then the first


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 26, 2009)

Anchorman

I Love Lamp/10


----------



## keiiya (Jun 26, 2009)

Transformers 4/10

I thought it was better than the first one but no one I know seems to agree.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Transformers 2. 4/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 26, 2009)

My Sister's Keeper- 5/10

Right now Ricky Rubio is negociating with Minnesota to leave the team in a ''sign and trade'' and with New York for them to sign him.

It's... a lifetime original. What do you want?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 26, 2009)

Persepolis ... 8.5/10


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes Man- 8.5/10

Good film, maybe I'll watch it again.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Transformers 2 - 8.5/10 - As entertaining as the first. Middle part needed to be shorten and some dumb jokes but overall a enjoyable movie and great fights.



 

Seems like not many people in this thread liked the movie. I thought it was rather entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

Transformers 2: B

What the hell? This isn't anywhere near as bad as everyone made it out to be. Review will be up later today.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 26, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of The Fallen 6/10

While not being actually bad I feel this is a step down. The movie is not as entertaining as the first part, you can cut easily half an hour, and also the plot is more overextended and confusing than it should be for a movie of this characteristics. Technically its still good but the effects didnt blow me as they did in the first part. Not bad to pass a summer time in the cinemas.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2009)

Old Boy : 8.5/10

Wow. The plot was insane. I thought it was a really good movie, but I doubt I will watch it again anytime soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2009)

Let the Right One In.

Didn't like it at all.  I cannot understand how it received a 98% approval from Rotten Tomatoes.  Just a lot of scenes in the movie made me uncomfortable.  I didn't have control over the remote either...so I was stuck watching the dubbed version.  (The voices were horrible!)  For a movie that was supposed to be imaginative...I found it to be strangely predictable.  When the little girls assistant died, I predicted that boy would become her new handler at the end of the movie.  Let's just put it this way...I wasn't wrong.

5.5/10.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea, the dubs were awful. I liked the movie though.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 27, 2009)

Transformers 2 - 7/10

I haven't seen the first movie, so I can't compare.  The plot and characters reminded me very much of the original cartoon.  I was pleased with the portrayal of Soundwave and Ravage.  Optimus, Jetfire and Bumblebee were also awesome.  Liked Starscream's simpering and Megatron's ruthlessness.  Though he is playing second fiddle in this one.  Some great fight scenes.  Devastator was cool to see, but a bit wasted.  Not many Autobots get a lot of screen time.  There are too many silver Decepticons and I was have trouble distingishing them.  
Liked Sam and his family.   Lots of good zany moments with them.  
Someone must have put a Sexy Jitsu at Sam's college.  Those moments gave me lots of nose bleeds along with Megan Fox.
Maybe too much stupid humor.  Though I have to say I laughed more than once.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2009)

BIg 4/5 It was entertaining/


----------



## Altron (Jun 27, 2009)

Taken - 7/10

I enjoyed it despite how much it seemed to take from Man on Fire and The Bourne Series which i also enjoyed. There was some pretty bad ass scenes in the movie especially the basement scene and telephone scene which i won't spoil. It was nice and action packed with lots of gun battles and of revenge killings. It was a little to short though IMO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2009)

Pineapple Express: C+

Didnt do much for me during my 2nd viewing.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 27, 2009)

Transformers 2 Revenge of The Fallen 10/10
The movie was awesome


----------



## Nakor (Jun 27, 2009)

The Proposal - 7/10

Betty White was hilarious.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 27, 2009)

The Notebook - 4/10

Pointless piece of overwrought drivel


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 27, 2009)

Night At The Museum 2 Battle of the Smithsonian

10/10

The only movie that can make history look hot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2009)

Willy Wonka said:


> Night At The Museum 2 Battle of the Smithsonian
> 
> 10/10
> 
> The only movie that can make history look hot.


Oh ho!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 27, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh ho!



 

.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2009)

The Vanishing: A+

Holy crap this movie is going to give me nightmares. Tomorrow's review.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

10/10


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2009)

Tran formers Revenge of the Fallen

8/10

It Kicked SO MUCH ASS! :WOW


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 28, 2009)

Mutant Chronicles ... 7/10



MartialHorror said:


> The Vanishing: A+
> 
> Holy crap this movie is going to give me nightmares. Tomorrow's review.



French version or remake with Jack Bauer ?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 28, 2009)

transformers : 0.9/10

I hope they don't make the 3rd one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> transformers : 0.9/10
> 
> I hope they don't make the 3rd one.



With how much money its making their Certainly making a third one 

and ill be first in line


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2009)

Dance Flick

10/10

I almost pissed my pants


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 28, 2009)

The Hammer. 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Mutant Chronicles ... 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> French version or remake with Jack Bauer ?



I think it's Dutch actually. I mean the original, from what I hear, the remake changed the ending which is stupid.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 28, 2009)

Knowing 6/10

It wasn't too bad, but it was a bit of a let down. My expectations were too high I guess.

Nice visual effects though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 28, 2009)

Tetro 6/10

Last Coppola film. Its a hard to rate one. I like quite a lot of things about it. Good directing in an elegant black and white withe colour flashbacks also very imagitavives. Good cast with Vincent Gallo and Maribel Verdú and the main character who is a great newcomer. Buuut there are other things that let me quite indiferent. 

The plot last too much to start being interesting, then it comes the middle part which is the best one to then start a too heavily metalinguistic end which was only a subtle matter before. Mixed opinions on a lot of aspects.


----------



## Xephrenia (Jun 28, 2009)

Autopsy: 6/10 

unrealistic setting but scary as hell when watched in the dark late at night...not that I'm much for Horror Fest films, but this was one of the most disgusting and gory I've ever seen, and I've seen many in the genre.


----------



## RugaRell (Jun 29, 2009)

The Hangover - 9/10 finally got to see it last night, havent laughed that hard in a long time


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 29, 2009)

Volcano - 3/10

Hilarious, in a very bad way.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2009)

Transformers RotF

10 / 10.
EPIC


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2009)

Transformers 2. 8/10

I enjoyed it


----------



## Table (Jun 29, 2009)

The Proposal... and I'd rate it about a 6.  Pretty funny, cute, a moment where I almost cried a little bit...
I'd recommend seeing it for Betty White's performance alone.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Vanishing: A+
> 
> Holy crap this movie is going to give me nightmares. Tomorrow's review.


Is that Spoorloos, or the American remake?


----------



## Zeropark (Jun 29, 2009)

Iron Man 8/10

The reporter girl is now one of my favorite girls (very hot for her age, was shocked when i looked her up on wiki), and the ending was funny shit. ^^


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 29, 2009)

Pathfinder- 7/10

Nice movie to pass time. Kinda like Apocalypto with the violent scenes much sooner.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Is that Spoorloos, or the American remake?



Spoorloos dammit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 29, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen  *5/10*


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Transformers II - 7.5/10


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 29, 2009)

Transformers 2- 4/10. 

There Will Be Blood- 10/10.l


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Knowing - 1/10 - I fucking hate this movie. From the point, to the acting, to the garbage CGI to just about everything. I fucking hate it.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Knowing - 1/10 - I fucking hate this movie. From the point, to the acting, to the garbage CGI to just about everything. I fucking hate it.



Please - tell us how you really feel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2009)

The CGI was great. Dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, the scene when he's helping the people on fire. LOL so fake. Especially when he was standing right next to the fire and it wasn't effecting him. LOL i almost died laughing at how fake it looked. Man i expected so much from I-Robot director, and got a piece of shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2009)

Bleh, been awhile since I saw it, but I didnt have any issue with the CGI. I thought it looked great.

My only issue with it was the exposition 101 scene as well as the tacked on religion subplot.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Was a very dull and boring movie with no real point and at the end it's a religious story told with aliens. Overall it's a shitty movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

In your opinion. 

I find it to be riveting, tense and quick paced.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Quick paced? How in the blue hell was it fast paced? It couldn't have gone any slower!  

But as you said it's all down to opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

It constantly advances, while creating suspence with little effort by having the whole "What happens when the numbers run out" thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw the ending coming the whole time. I kept telling my friend "This is what will happen" and he said damn i may be right. Then he said a much better twist would be if his kid was taken away and he thought it would be the end but then it wasn't and his boy was taking away from him. I would of risen the score to a 3-4 just for that but nope, had a ending i saw a mile away.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 30, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid

8/10

A Ben Stiller movie.. don't run away. This one was actually funny. I think it was because of Rob Cordory*. The premise is that the man character gets married hastily, on his vacation he finds his dream girl. We get to see him act out this limbo. 

Well it was a refreshing movie. Although it was from the director "There is Something about Mary". Both movies would be really disturbing if happened for real. I was hoping for more from the ending. It was a great ending, but this is just my personal taste speaking.

Go watch it. I might not know what the hell I am talking about, and judge for yourself.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 30, 2009)

Last few I've watched:

Underworld trilogy

The first was good. I like the whole modern yet gothic feel of a lot of these vampire films set in modern times (this, Blade, etc). The atmosphere and look of these film is always a highlight. Nice action, pretty cool werewolves. Viktor is a cunt. The second was lacking a lot I think. The story wasn't as good, and the romance felt a little tedious and artificial. Nice final battle though. The third, imo, was the best. I loved the whole thing, the look, feel, action, and story. Once again, Viktor's a cunt. Except in this his sarcasm wins me over a little bit lol.

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans (8.5/10)
Underworld (8/10)
Underworld: Evolution (6/10)

The Shining

Finally saw this for the first time. As good as I've heard. The only part I didn't think was good was Danny's imaginary friend Tony, but thats only cause it annoyed the shit out of me lol. The Room 237 scene was creepy (and gross) as fuck. 

(9/10)

Hatchet

Good, dumb, fun and over the top 80s slasher homage. The gore was hilariously good (belt sander to the face and the torn open head are two highlights), and the campy performances and elements of the film made it that much more fun. No point in reading any more into it. Its in no way memorable, but its great fun while it lasts. 
(7/10)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

*The Bicycle Thief-A*

The father-son relationship felt really authentic, and that's why I got so involved...and damn, what a downer of a ending.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2009)

Ghosts of the Abyss 8/10

I dunno why I love history so much. 
Good documentary, the part where they showed the ship sinking and all of the real pictures of those who died had me in tears. I'm man enough to admit that. 


Ugh, and 9/11's part in that movie. Sad.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

revenge of the fallen- 8/10 but b/c of megan fox's slow-mo-run-boob-bounce sceane... 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> the part where they showed the ship sinking and all of the real pictures of those who died had me in tears. I'm man enough to admit that.
> 
> 
> Ugh, and 9/11's part in that movie. Sad.



I just don't see myself crying over something like that, it's not like I have any real connection to them. I'd get depressed sure, but to go the extra mile and cry would require something more personal.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 30, 2009)

*Up* - 11/10!!

No other movie has ever brought me to tears in the FIRST 20 MINUTES.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2009)

*The Shining*

I don't know how to review horror movies since none of them really scares me anymore. But I think The Shining has quite a number of scenes nicely done, especially when the kid rode his toy bicycle along the corridors of the hotel with the camera "chasing" after him. What I dislike is the overuse of the high-pitched screeching sound which hurts my ears. Even though I watched it alone in the middle of the night and still wasn't scared, I can at least agree that this is one of the few horror movies that don't seem stupid.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Bicycle Thief-A*
> 
> The father-son relationship felt really authentic, and that's why I got so involved...and damn, what a downer of a ending.



Probably one of the most interesting downer endings of all time. One of the few where the main character isn't killed. 

Crazymtf: I figured that the ending would be something like that. In fact, it was obvious based on the boys dream sequence.(Now that I think about it, the cgi did feel off in that scene). It was the fate of the main characters that interested me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2009)

> I just don't see myself crying over something like that, it's not like I have any real connection to them. I'd get depressed sure, but to go the extra mile and cry would require something more personal.



That's why I said I wondered why I love history so much. I really don't have a personal connection to it, I just love it. Kinda weird. 



Yasha said:


> *The Shining*
> 
> I don't know how to review horror movies since none of them really scares me anymore. But I think The Shining has quite a number of scenes nicely done, especially when the kid rode his toy bicycle along the corridors of the hotel with the camera "chasing" after him. What I dislike is the overuse of the high-pitched screeching sound which hurts my ears. Even though I watched it alone in the middle of the night and still wasn't scared, I can at least agree that this is one of the few horror movies that don't seem stupid.
> 
> 8.5/10



The only part I hated in that movie was when Danny was doing that "redrum" shit. It was kinda irritating cause it lasted for a long time. Kubrick for you, I guess.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 30, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands - 7/10

Alright movie, but I personally think it's highly overrated.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 30, 2009)

The Hangover-8/10


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Transformers 2*- 8/10.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 30, 2009)

UP - 8.5/10.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 30, 2009)

Coraline: 7.5/10- It's was alright with few major differences from the book (Wybie was never in the book) but the soundtrack was good


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2009)

The House Bunny 5/10

Funny, but generic.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> *Up* - 11/10!!
> 
> No other movie has ever brought me to tears in the FIRST 20 MINUTES.



your sig brought me to tears and laughter in 2 seconds...

My bloody Valentine-7.5 

Good plot overall and the 3d was eh but i give it a


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2009)

I just saw Knocked Up. It was alright; the movie throughout was pretty interesting but predicable from the start once you knew what it was about. 6.5/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

The Illusionist - 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> your sig brought me to tears and laughter in 2 seconds...
> 
> My bloody Valentine-7.5
> 
> Good plot overall and the 3d was eh but i give it a



Never thought I'd see anyone saying MBV had a good plot......although granted, it had more of one than most slashers.


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 1, 2009)

Last Exit to Brooklyn - 6.5/10 quite weird but still entertaining even tho i couldnt honestly say what it was supposed to be about


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2009)

Ice Age 3: B-

Some of the humour was a bit too adult at times. But I liked it more than "Ice Age 2". Buck was awesome.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 1, 2009)

I like it when family movies actually use adult humour, it actually gives something for the whole family. Of course,even adults can still enjoy family comedies without the adult humour if the humour is good enough.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2009)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy

7/10.

I don't see the big deal...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2009)

thread

Public Enemies- 8/10

Great acting and collaboration of Mann and Depp make this a sure see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2009)

The Thing: A+

Review should be up later tonight.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 1, 2009)

Public Enemies- 8/10.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Thing: A+
> 
> Review should be up later tonight.



Damn straight A+ 

_- I don't know what the hell's in there, but it's weird and pissed off, whatever it is..._ 

What's your favorite scene?  Mine's gotta be: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the scene when they're testing to see who is infected on the couch


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2009)

That's probably mine as well. Although a few stick out as well(the dog bit; when a character wanders out in the snow looking for someone). 

JCVD: To be honest, I dont know how to rate this. B+ maybe?

Jean Claude really sold me, but I couldnt help but wish for some more fighting. Think of it as "The Wrestler", except with JCVD.

My only real qualm was the lighting. That will be tomorrows review.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 2, 2009)

PRrivate lessons 3/5

Its about a 15 year old and his affair with his 30 something maid. That kid was a fucking pimp. Yes,they do fuck. *Twice*

I think I remember watching the blob on sci-fi as a kid,


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2009)

The Postman - 3/10.  Seriously, this movie was shit and I hate my boyfriend for leaving it on.  Tom Petty himself is worth three points, though, so fuck yeah for him.

Going to see Dod Sno some time soon.  I'm excited.


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 2, 2009)

*The proposal* - _8/10_


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Alphaville-B*

The first forty or so minutes of the film were really off-putting. What with the constant odd use of music, the couple seconds of action, and the cryptic dialogue, being spouted by characters that seem to be having two different conversations. This is done intentionally, and when you catch on to it, you'll see a pretty cool sci-fi flick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2009)

Wasn't that a Godard movie?

The Thing: A+

Yes, I watched it again. This time with commentary by John Carpenter and Kurt Russell.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

Transformers Rise of the Fallen! 10/10 it was so fucking awesome! hell yeah! thats a dvd i've gotta own!


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Terminator Salvation

2/10


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 2, 2009)

The Royal Tenenbaums - 7/10

An alright movie, I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2009)

Public Enemies: B-

Well done, but once again Christian Bale ruins it. Well, not so much Bale as much as the role he plays. He's a one dimensional good guy, while Depp's character is an interesting bad guy. Like Terminator Salvation, I cant help but feel that Bale expanded the role at the expense of the actual movie. 

But luckily, Bale actually does make the role kind of interesting. He does more than brood at least. 

(Also, was it just me or did it look like Bale and Depp never actually filmed any scenes together. It looked like stand-ins were used when they were together.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 3, 2009)

When A Stranger Calls (1979) - 6/10
This one was way, way better than the new one but it still wasn't awesome. Just an alright movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2009)

The original had a great opening and a great ending. The rest is completely forgettable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wasn't that a Godard movie?



Yep.

*Transformers(2007)-F*

I still hate this movie. From the annoying characters, to the glacial pacing that makes the action at the end too much, too late.

The Blu-ray was really good though, Michael bay can shoot a good looking film...even if he sacrifices consistency between shots for it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 3, 2009)

Ice age: Dawn of the dinosaurs 7/10

Better than the second one and at the same level of the first. Its quite fun and well paced. The dinosaurs are a good addition here to refresh the plot. Cool animation and of course, Scratch stealing the show everytime he appears. Kids probably will love it and its a decent rival of Dreamworks and Pixar.


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm..I don't go to the theatre much, but the last movie I saw was X-men origins: Wolverine and I thought it was crap. The action and special effects were great, but the plot was crappy. 6/10
Dragonball Evolution made me want to kill the director.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 4, 2009)

Two Lovers - *8.5/10* One depressed man (Joaquin Phoenix) who had a choice between a girl A) the comforting love (Vinessa Shaw) supported by his parents. And she was pretty, and girl B) a beautiful, yet troubled girl (Gqyneth Paltrow) whom he strongly desired. Really good film. Top-notch acting all around. I thought it was an impressive dramatic film with an above-average story, even though I had it figured out by the middle of the movie. Some might figure it out faster. It's worth watching, though, whether you're into romantic dramas or not.

Spider-Man 3 - *6.5/10* Pretty decent comic book flick, but not the best you'll ever see. There were great action and CG sequences thrown in there, of course, but this movie was flawed in many areas. One, there were too many villains and too much going on. You had Sandman, Venom, and the Hob Goblin. That's one supervillain too many. And the movie kept jumping between Sandman, to Peter and Harry, to Venom, back to Peter and Harry, to Peter and Mary Jane, back to Peter and Harry, back to Peter and Mary Jane, etc. Second problem is that they made Mary Jane a little too emo. I felt they could have given that character more to do, other than simply whining and being down so much. What was Bryce Dallas Howard's role in this movie, really?

And where the hell was this reputed Spider Sense? Why was it not featured in the entire movie? Plenty of bad things kept creeping up on ol' Spidey there, but that special ability failed him every time. It's watchable and even re-watchable, it's entertaining, but too cluttered a film for me. They try to do too much. The Dark Knight did a lot too, but that movie was able to pull it off. This one wasn't.



MartialHorror said:


> Public Enemies: B-
> 
> Well done, but once again Christian Bale ruins it. Well, not so much Bale as much as the role he plays. He's a one dimensional good guy, while Depp's character is an interesting bad guy. Like Terminator Salvation, I cant help but feel that Bale expanded the role at the expense of the actual movie.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm going to see it early on the 4th, but if they've never actually filmed a real scene together, you'd never know by the way Depp was praising Bale up and down in quote of his I've read. I think it was about the possibility of Depp being cast in Batman 3 as the Riddler. Said he'd love to work with Christian Bale again. Really surprised at the quote.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, maybe they did work together. They only have one scene together but it's done by having the camera down over one of their shoulders, which makes it look like a stand in instead of the actual actor.

Frenzy: D

Weak Hitchcock film. Review will be up later today.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 4, 2009)

Angels and Demons 7/10

It wasn't bad, much better than the book.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2009)

My friend and I survived our first official Shitty Movie Friday.

*The Wicker Man- NOT THE BEES! THEY'RE IN MY EYES! MY EEEEEEYES!/10*

Nicky Cage never disappoints with his hammy overacting. Seeing him beat on women (while wearing a bear costume, no less) catapulted it into my favorites.

*
Cabin Fever- Why are all these honkeys drinking this unfiltered lake water? /10*

I don't know what to say when Shawn from Boy Meets World inexplicably borderline-rapes his own girlfriend THEN has sex with the big-titted girl while said girlfriend bleeds to death in a toolshed. Dick move.

*Bangkok Dangerous-Is that an owl on his head/10
*
By Nicky Cage standards, this was almost Oscar bait. The tragic love story with the deaf Thai pharmacist got me right in the heart region like a slab of buttered pork ribs.

*The Core- Did they just tell this fool to control the internet?/10*

Anything involving the internet being taken over and it resulting in some pseudo omnipotence controlling shit not even connected to the internet (here's looking at you, Die Hard 4.0) is an instant death sentence for me. Plus, I may have been only 1% from failing high school physics but even I can spot the scientific assfuckery in this bullshit movie. Bombs do not solve every natural disaster. Black dude dies.

Last and quite arguably least...

*Troll 2- OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!/10*

Words couldn't do this shit justice.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldboy-4/5, loved the twist. One of my favorite xanatos gambits ever done by a villain.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My friend and I survived our first official Shitty Movie Friday.
> *Snip*



Why? Most of those don't even seem riff-worthy?

*Empire of the Sun-B+*
I swear, Christian Bale is a mouth-breather.

Also, I remember Chee saying she got misty-eyed at the end, and I have to asked for what reason exactly? I know it kinda makes me sound like heartless saying it like that, but I can't explain it without throwing out spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay Chee, where you so worked up at the mere fact that Jim was reunited with his parents? Maybe it's just my pessimistic side popping out, but while that get together was fine and dandy, I didn't think it was the most emotional part of the scene.

Just seeing all those children and parents standing there, looking for a familiar face was what really hit me. Surely a parent showed up only to not find their child there. Surely a child watched as his new friend was picked up by their parents, as the child stayed there alone. You could see a girl behind Jim, looking around wildly with a distraught look on her face. What happened to her?

I know the film was based on Jim's diaries and focused on him, but that didn't stop them from including John Malkovich's character taking bets while Jim was outside the fence. I just didn't like how Spielberg glossed over that whole thing for a happy ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My friend and I survived our first official Shitty Movie Friday.
> 
> *The Wicker Man- NOT THE BEES! THEY'RE IN MY EYES! MY EEEEEEYES!/10*
> 
> ...



The only one I disagree with is Bangkok Dangerous. I thought that was an underrated, surprisingly good movie that was easier superior to the (asian) original. 

Everything else was "lol".


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 5, 2009)

Léon 10/10

 great movie bit like lolita but different way different though it has the old men young girl concept


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Transformers 2.

4/10


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 5, 2009)

Watchmen Movie 7/10

Watchmen Comic 9/10


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 5, 2009)

Transformers 2, 9/10 enjoyed it like the 1st film


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 5, 2009)

Road Trip 10/10 Very very funny for teenagers to see especially for high schoolers and people who go to college. xD


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Why? Most of those don't even seem riff-worthy?



For the most part, you're right. We didn't have a definitive list of riff-worthy movies thus decided to wing it and hope for the best...erm...worst.

Still a good time.

@MH, that's what I meant when I said Bangkok Dangerous was Oscar Bait by Nicky Cage standards.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2009)

No Country for Old Men:

Very tense movie, mostly because Havier Bardem was so frightening. I still didn't understand why there was so many subplots that didn't lead anywhere.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2009)

Three Outlaw Samurai: B

It was probably the most blatant homage to Akira Kurosawa that I've ever seen. Pretty good, but I've seen much better. Review should be up........tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 5, 2009)

Field of Dreams

10/10(as expected) a True classic.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 5, 2009)

Watchmen- 10/10 

3hrs of epicness.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2009)

Ice Age 3
3/5

First little bit was kinda bland, but it got loads better once we got to the Lost World and Buck was introduced.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL (Laughing Out Loud) ? 4/10

Uninteresting and stereotypical french movie about teenagers in high school. Nothing really new here. Problems within their friends, boyfriends, parents, discovery of sex, technology, music, cell phones, etc. The title is a bit  but thats all about it. And plus, they're french teens meaning 75% of them are very likely to be annoying at first glance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2009)

Someone very wise once said:

French Movies are all the same, two people have alot of sex, fight alot and noone knows what the fuck is going on.

Watched Van Wilder, as if Tara Reid in a movie wasn't bad enough, ugh those pastries....2/5


----------



## Stalin (Jul 5, 2009)

^That's the feeeling I had watching sheitan.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2009)

*Contact* - 7.5/10
never read the novel but great movie. couple of flaws and a little too cheesy at points but i thought it handled the whole religion vs science issue with finesse

*In Bruges* - 8.5/10
very very funny. it's got everything that makes a good movie except for the part 
*Spoiler*: __ 



where brendon gleeson is shot twice, falls 100 feet and splatters but is still alive and talking rofl




*City of God* - 9/10
one of the best movies i've ever seen. very highly recommend this if you haven't seen it

*Taxi Driver* - 9.5/10
my favorite de niro movie so far. kind of like fight club, except much much better


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2009)

Kelly's Heroes: C-

One of Clint Eastwood's lesser movies.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2009)

Ice Age 3 - 6/10 
Pros - No dumb down script, comedy, and it's in 3D
Cons - Short & Sequelitis

A perfect family film, kids get distracted and parents don't feel like they've lost brain cells.
The perfect time waster.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2009)

Omfg fucking great timing for this to be in new post; im almost done with 30 days of night!

Barely made it buts its 10/10.

Only thing wrong with this movie is its not corny so average retard might get bored in the last 20 mins.


----------



## Maycara (Jul 5, 2009)

*Watchmen*


A amazing movie, loved every minute of it, and introduced me too one of the most awesome characters ever, Rorschach.

DONT CLICK UNLESS YOU HAVE SEEN THE MOVIE!

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sad too see him die, but it was awesome that he believed what he believe so much to die for it.


 
Great movie overall. 10/10 from me.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 6, 2009)

Miracle at St. Anna ... 5/10

Sloppy just all around. Give Eastwood sometime for research and he would've done a better job.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> *Watchmen*
> 
> **SNIP**
> 
> 10/10 from me.



Hey, who gives two shits about massive spoilers?

*Up-A+*

I have to say some of the themes in this movie made it seem like the pre-school edition of Gran Torino, but yeah, this movie was brilliant. I'm gonna be miffed if they don't nominate this for Best Picture, especially after increasing the amount of nominees to ten.

*The Dark Knight-A*
Yeah, this film isn't perfect. There's some really bad spurts of dialogue, gaps in logic, and sometimes how all of Joker's dominos just seem to fall perfectly does start to nudge your suspension of disbelief. The film is able to brush off those faults though, and deliver a highly engrossing, damn fine experience.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 6, 2009)

The joker admitted to making it up as he went along.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 6, 2009)

Megashark vs Giant Octopus

0.01/10. I knew it was a cheesy movie. But this is truly unwatchable sober. You need A LOT of alcohol or weed. I fell asleep twice watching this. Usually I stop watching after 5 mins if it is too unbearable to watch. But I was chasing something different. This movie did not even come close. Left you unsatisfied, and not even wanting to know the answers.

Table for Three 8/10

Much better then the previous one. I think I gave this one an extra point, because it got the bad taste of the first movie out. It is another romantic comedy, with a twist.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The joker admitted to making it up as he went along.



That doesn't make it better at all, and I don't know if he was really being sincere about that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was trying to get Dent to go crazy, and a big part of that was saying that people like Gordon had a_ plan._

But even if he was just going with the flow, it's still a a bunch of coincidences stacked on top of each other like wobbly Jenga blocks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus was lame as hell.



Bear Walken said:


> Miracle at St. Anna ... 5/10
> 
> Sloppy just all around. Give Eastwood sometime for research and he would've done a better job.



Hated this movie. I don't think I've ever seen such a mess by a popular filmmaker and with this kind of budget ever.....Well, Spielbergs "1941" was also a mess but at least it was tolerable. "Miracle" just sucked all around.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2009)

*Jules and Jim-D+*

My main problem with the film...isn't so much a fault of the film, just that I may have watched it at the wrong time. The themes of the film just didn't really resonate as much to me as say, 400 Blows. I think this just has to do with my rather young age, and if I were to watch this movie ten years from now, I'd expect to like it a lot more.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

Trandformers 2 
7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

The Dirty Dozen: A

Kick ass!


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 7, 2009)

Transformers Revenge of the Fallen - 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2009)

*Watchmen-C-*

Seeing as how the Blu-ray won't have the theatrical cut on it, I thought I might as well catch it now. To put it simply, the film has _A LOT_ of problems. From the less than spectacular acting, the stilted dialogue that just doesn't sound well off the printed page, and to be frank, Zack Snyder as the director.

Now, I know that if it wasn't for Snyder, this movie may have never been made, but his directing style clashes with the more minimalistic, real world style of the source material. Look no further than the violence. Snyder was trying to show that a mature story could come from a comic book, but he blew it with this film. He's no Cronenberg, so the brutality of the violence just seems excessive and gratuitous. Making it more akin to Rambo, rather than No Country for Old Men.

The fight scenes are extended from the graphic novel, one was even added. These additions just seem out of place, almost as if Snyder is trying to make a super-hero action movie along with adapting Watchmen. Nowhere is this more apparent than the final action scene. It was kept to a minimum in the comic, but it's dragged out when in the end, it pretty much means nothing.

The film is getting the director's cut treatment like I said earlier. The DC will add twenty minutes to the runtime, which makes me wonder what will happen to the already wonky pacing. The film kinda borrows the episodic nature of series, leaving the middle of the film meandering around explaining backstories. How will it hold up with a three hour runtime?

I did overall enjoy the the film, though I don't think the reasons why go much beyond just simply seeing images from the book up on the screen.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 7, 2009)

*Watchmen*

Didn't know nothing about the original source but the film is a bit too violent for my taste. Other than that, it's fine.

7.5/10


*Lucky Number Slevin*

The excessive wordplays made me have to press the pause button over and over again in order to read the subtitles, which was very irritating to say the least. But the story overall is okay.

6.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

The Lake House - 7/10

Yeah, that's right, I saw the Lake House.  And I liked it.


----------



## H0rVatH (Jul 7, 2009)

Transformers 2: 7/10

too many random robots but good ass kicking action nonetheless


----------



## Stalin (Jul 7, 2009)

Fido 4/5

You might like this movie, Martial. Its about a boy and his pet zombie


----------



## Mori (Jul 7, 2009)

The Grudge 3 - 6/10

I didn't get much out of it, aside from seeing people get killed, which appeared very random at times. I prefer the second movie to this, seems like it had more of a plot.


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2009)

The Dark Knight 

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, heard of "Fido". Never saw it though.

Hmmm, this weeks reviews will be......

1) Three Outlaw Samurai(which should be up today)
2) Blade in the Dark
3) Police Story 2
4) The Crazies.

I'm also going to watch Leone's "Duck you sucker", but no clue if I'll review it. You said it wasnt all that, right Vono?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2009)

Scarface: 9/10

Good movie, I still can't stop laughing at his accent tho, "Say hello to my little friend"

No mercy for the rude: 8/10

Surprisingly awesome, hilarious at times if alittle dark ending.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 7, 2009)

Ice Age 3: 6.5/10.

A solid film. Made me laugh, and had a cute baby at the end. Sometimes the humor was a little... well, stupid, but a good movie nonetheless.

Public Enemies in a few days.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm also going to watch Leone's "Duck you sucker", but no clue if I'll review it. You said it wasnt all that, right Vono?



Ehh, I'd say it's his second weakest film...Right behind Colossus of Rhodes.

Still worth at least one watch anyway. Though I thought you already watched it a long time ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope. It's the only Leone film I've yet to watch. I even saw My name is Nobody. 

Hmmm, damn, I rated Rhodes a 1.5/4.....so Duck should be at least a 2/4.....

I think that Leone's style was thanks to Clint Eastwood, who suggested more closeups, which forced Leone to give more closeups to the other people, which led to his style. "Rhodes" lacked those close ups, so I was detached from the charactres. 

So I'm presuming I'll like "Duck" more because he made it after his best film("West"). But he wasn't originally supposed to direct it, so he might've been less inspired.


----------



## Roy (Jul 7, 2009)

Apollo 13

8/10


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

transformers 2 . 8/10


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 7, 2009)

Watchmen 8/10. Have not read the graphic novel but i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 7, 2009)

Public enemy: 3.5/5 It was alright. 30's gangster movies have been pushed pretty far but it was still pretty good.


----------



## sworder (Jul 7, 2009)

Wanted - 9/10

i saw it while drunk but i found it amazing regardless

The Proposal - 6/10

i laughed like 3-4 times but other than that, it's pretty average


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 7, 2009)

Night at the Museum 2 - Better than the first + Amy Adams ass in tight pants and good views the whole movie makes this a 9/10 for me. It was even a little funny.


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

Public enemy....horrid  

2/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Public enemy....horrid
> 
> 2/10



Care to explain?


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Care to explain?



I'm not quite sure to be honest...normally I'm really good at paying attention to movies, but for some reason I couldn't in this case.  It really bored me and didn't draw me in at all.  That doesn't mean it wasn't a good movie though, I'm sure many other people found it to be good....but I just didn't particularly care for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally thought the use of soft focus(if that what it was) may have been a problem for some people. Didn't bug me THAT much, but it does make it possible for some people not to pay attention.


----------



## Maycara (Jul 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Hey, who gives two shits about massive spoilers?



 Opps didn't mean to do THAT my bad, well change now!



ALSO!


*Silence of the Lambs*

Never actually ever say this movie, seen parts of it and all. I actually sat down and watched the whole thing, and I have to say, a good movie, I enjoyed it alot. Only liked one character sadly though, which was Hannibal. Don't know the others were cool, and nice just didnt do much for me. I give it a 10/10.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Pursuit of Happyness*

Wealth doesn't guarantee you happiness. But, can a person be both poor _and_ happy at the same time? This film will get you thinking about the answer.

The movie's gravity comes from its realness. Wrong financial decisions, missed opportunities, unemployment, unsupportive spouse, seemingly unending streak of bad luck,...it can happen to you or anyone around you. Do you think you can still find happiness facing any of these? If so, how?

All in all, a great movie with a simple yet inspiring story and a consistently terrific actor (Will Smith). Recommended.

9/10


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2009)

Transformers Revenge of the Fallen - 8.5/10

An exhilarating visual ride.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 8, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - 3/10 ... 
Despite not wanting to see it, I caved in and saw it anyway... My goodness, it was as bad as I expected and moreso. Had Soundwave though, so that was a plus... Maybe I will post my rant in the other topic...

Speaking of Transformers...

Transformers: The Movie (1986) - 7/10
First time I saw the film actually. Not really great, but it was... adequate. It moved too fast, and it killed off all of my favorite Autobots and Decepticons just to introduce a new toy line. BOO. Leonard Nimoy as Galvatron and Orson Welles as Unicron are what caught my interest though. Even though Welles, one of the all time greats, was reduced to such a role in such a film, and even though he wasn't really trying, it still came out great for some reason. Very emotionless fits Unicron. And Nimoy as Galvatron was just a sight. I prefer the series to the movie I have to say though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Butterfly Effect*

Another good movie made by New Line Cinema. Love the ending.

8.7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Millions - 3/10

Synopsis:

A little dick finds 200,000 British Pounds and decides to give it to the poor because he's a fucktard. His bigger, smarter brother decides that's a bullshit idea and wants to spend it and possibly buy a house. Cliche ending.

Review:

Man, I hated that little fuck that tried to give all the money away. Every time the big brother had a good idea that little shit ruined it. "OH THESE GUYS BE POOR LEMME GIVE THEM MONEY!" The problem with that is he tells everyone he has a lot of free money, which leads him to luring in the bank robber from which the money came. What an idiot.

The only saving grace of the movie was the humor. There were a few nice points in the movie, particularly when that little shit got pwned by his dad's girlfriend: "If you give poor people money then they're not poor anymore; do you take the money back from them?" HAHA FUCKER! You got pwned.

Hated the ending. It was very cliche. The shit-head dumbfuck burns the money, sappy moment, everyone doesn't mind somehow, and they all still have some cash leftover which is supposed to make us feel better.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Jul 8, 2009)

Identity- 6/10 Really good up until the twist at the ending which pretty much destroyed whatever the film had going for it. Hilariously stupid ending was hilariously stupid.

Face Off- 7/10 Good action, good concept, Cage and Travolta were hilarious, little cheesy at times though. Great

Hellboy 2- 8/10 Amazing, sad that this got completely overshadowed by Dark Knight. It's much better than it's predecessor, characters are much more interesting and fleshed out this time around.

American Beauty- 9/10 Simply beautiful. Best one I've seen ina  while. Spacey was god tier as always.


----------



## Felt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Transformers 2*

2/10

It was the worst film I've ever paid to see, and that's saying something.  The Plot was terrible, the acting...even worse (apart from Shia, he was ok) I'm not even sure I can call what Megan Fox did as acting...She was there as eye candy, and I find her unattractive.

The special effects were good, that's a plus, but they were just excessive in my opinion, too much special effects not enough decent storyline.  The length of the film as way too long aswell, there were large chunks of pointless scenes which just made the film worse than it could have been.

Maybe it is because I'm not a fan of this sort of film, but I don't understand why it is getting such good reviews...terrible...terrible movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 8, 2009)

The last house on the left 6'5/10

Well paced and well directed thriller that fails sometimes in the usual stereotypes of this genre. There are a lot of stupid moments which are only an excuse to show some gory scenes. Most of the film is truly ok but those little details stop it being a superior movie. Recommended in any case since its better than the usual crap this genre provides.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Hellboy 2- 8/10 Amazing, sad that this got completely overshadowed by Dark Knight. It's much better than it's predecessor, characters are much more



Eh'. Hellboy 2 was alright.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2009)

Spanish: Which "Last House" did you see? The 70's original or recent remake?

A Blade in the Dark: C(maybe C+)

Ugh, the first half convinced me that I would like it a lot more. A las, Lamberto Bava is not as good of a director as his Daddy.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2009)

Shoot 'Em Up- 7/10.  Uhm.  You know what?  Clive Owen is one sexy friend and the first scene in the movie set me up for exactly what kind of shit I would be okay with seeing in this movie (crazy guns, non-stop choreographed action, cheesy one-liners, tits, etc.) but his last scene with Paul Giamatti made me go, "NO NO NO, WAIT.  NO WAY.  NO."   I was seriously fine with the ENTIRE MOVIE up until his little bullet stunt, but whatever, I guess.  Great soundtrack.  I might pick this one up.


Dod Sno (Dead Snow)- 8/10.  Norwegian horror film tht was only playing in two theaters in the entire country.  Saw it with my boyfriend today, and it was a very fun little movie.  Definitely worth a rent when it hits DVD, if you like horror movies that take their gore (but not much else) very seriously.  Ends its run in New York City tomorrow, so if you're in the area, catch this one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

The Lives of Others

9/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2009)

Ghost Town 7.5/10

Funny and nice film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Police Story 2: C+


----------



## Iijima Hanada (Jul 9, 2009)

Shinobi: Heart Under Blade.

I'd say 5/10.
It had good moments and it also had some very stale parts, as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmmm, I torn between Bruno and Saya: The Last Vampire for theatrical movie this week.....Oh well, I might see one next week(Funny People looks LAAAME)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2009)

*Street Fighter (live action)* 3/10

Yeah this was pretty bad. Just about every character was nothing like their game counterpart and they seemed to think Blanka and Charlie were the same character. It seems like they just skimmed through the character bios in a Street Fighter II leaflet instead of doing real reasearch.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 9, 2009)

Star Trek 9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Spanish: Which "Last House" did you see? The 70's original or recent remake?



The recent remake


----------



## Yasha (Jul 9, 2009)

*The Langoliers*

First watched it when I was 10, and the creepiness of a lifeless world had stuck with me ever since. I'm glad to be able to find the film and watch it again. The monsters suck ass but the story is great.

9/10 


*The Secret Garden*

Make me realize how much I hate spoiled little kids. And this film was made for children anyway. 

5/10


----------



## Stalin (Jul 9, 2009)

I remember the langoliers.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 9, 2009)

Watchmen - 7.5/10

A bit dragged out in the beginning, but picked up about an hour in. Most of the costumes sucked, Rorschach's partner was bland. 
Dr. Manhattan is a pretty cool guy, eh godmodes and doesn't afraid of anything.

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - 4.5/10

Ridiculous illogical non-believable retcon and plot, no coherence, cheesy cliched acting, those twin robots sucked, extremely predictable. Were it not for these things it would've been a great movie.


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2009)

Brüno 9/10


just amazing how people react to gay people xD


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 9, 2009)

Appaloosa 8/10

Good western, kinda like the "Unforgiven"(not that good though). Viggo mortensen and Ed harris make a great pair. 
I recommoned it.




g_core18 said:


> Public enemy: 3.5/5 It was alright. 30's gangster movies have been pushed pretty far but it was still pretty good.



wut is it really that bad ? 

I was really excited about this movie, was planning to see it tomorrow...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Apaloosa disappointed me. It had a flismy structure and it runs out of steam long before the movie ends.

Perhaps it's because I've gotten so big into Sergio Leone's westerns, I found the final duel to be lame as hell.

Well, tomorrow I will watch Bruno(Blood doesn't play in my area) and Slumdog.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Gran Torino.

Seen it 20 times before. It's my absolute favorite movie.

12/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

*Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen-D+*

You know what really kills this movie, the two and a half hour runtime. The movie is almost constantly throwing stuff at you, if it's not a robot deathmatch, it's some terrible comic relief. There's pretty much no downtime till about half-way through, which goes on for way too long and leads into extended action scene that goes on and on. The film also doesn't really escalate in terms of tension or action, it pretty much starts at ten, and continues at ten for the rest of the film.

I'll be brief on the comic relief, it's bad, and there's too much. It's supposed to give the audience a break to lighten up, but instead the film bombards you with crass and immature jokes. Seriously, it's bad when you want relief from the comic relief...

The movie also feels sloppy like when characters will change clothes while they're off the screen for a frame or two, and travel across the globe in a matter of hours. Apparently, timezones are just a myth, as it was midday across the world when the Decepticons broadcast a message through the tvs. There's also some incredibly stupid ideas, like a decepticon that took disguise as a hot college freshman, or one that was senile, complete with a beard and a cane. Also, transformers are born now?

But, I can't say I didn't get any enjoyment. The action wasn't all clumped up at the end like the first one, and damn was it cool seeing Devastator on the big screen(no IMAX for me). There's just too much stuff going on for too long, and I can't recommend it unless you can catch a pre-noon show or whatever.

This film is going to be awesome on BD though. The action with all the shaky cam will probably work better on the small screen, and the sound is guaranteed reference quality. Best of all, there's a little button on your remote called fast forward.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

Sydney White 1/10

Can you say predictable college "comedy" with a Mary Sue and a Gary Stu in lead roles?



> like a decepticon that took disguise as a hot college freshman



what what what?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2009)

_Knowing_: They could've done more with the plot idea (I personally thought it could have done really well as a blatant rip-off of _Pi_, where the math genius uses insane maths to predict disasters, instead of playing the stock market). Otherwise, it was a solid film. Nothing great, nothing horribly wrong. Just a nice way to kill 2 hours.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

American Psycho 9/10

Christian Bale was awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

Crash - 8.5 - Liked it alot. Ending was so/so.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 10, 2009)

_Transformers 2: Revenge of The Fallen -_ *7/10* Awesome special effects, great action sequences. It's really good if you're going in there just wanting to be entertained with big action as well as explosions. Don't even bother trying to understand the plot. Don't think there is one. It's as bloated as everyone says, and I usually try to find every reason to disagree with the masses on a film (business is a-boomin' when Oscar season rolls along). Didn't mind the lengthiness of the movie, as the action sequences was enough to stop me from fidgeting and yawning, but some might find it problematic.

_Public Enemies -_ *8.5/10* All the big names (Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, Marion Cotillard) deliver the goods. Just go watch it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Don't think there is one. It's as bloated as everyone says, and *I usually try to find every reason to disagree with the masses on a film* (business is a-boomin' when Oscar season rolls along).



So you actively try to be different? That's not something most people will admit.



Chee said:


> Ghost Town 7.5/10
> 
> Funny and nice film.



Dammit Chee, I thought you were talking about Ghost World. I thought you were cool for a second.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> So you actively try to be different? That's not something most people will admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit Chee, I thought you were talking about Ghost World. I thought you were cool for a second.



Ghost World? Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Lamb said:


> _Knowing_: They could've done more with the plot idea (I personally thought it could have done really well as a blatant rip-off of _Pi_, where the math genius uses insane maths to predict disasters, instead of playing the stock market). Otherwise, it was a solid film. Nothing great, nothing horribly wrong. Just a nice way to kill 2 hours.


 You're right on both counts. They could've done a much better job with the premise. It was fun though.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 10, 2009)

Ghost world was alright, kind of plays to the cynical teenager who dreams of running away.  I'd give it a 7/10

Shawshank redemption 8/10

Very enjoyable, it's rare for movies without action/suspense to keep my interest.


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2009)

Public Enemies- 7.5/10.  Honestly, I wasn't enthusiastic about seeing this movie to begin with, but it was alright.  It kinda lost me in some places, but I still enjoyed myself, I guess.

WAIT AND?  David Wenham was in the movie for all of like.. twelve fucking seconds.  That pissed me off.


Snatch - 11/10, like always. 

Oh and, props to Public Enemies for throwing in, "oh hey isn't that Tommy from Snatch?"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> Public Enemies- 7.5/10.  Honestly, I wasn't enthusiastic about seeing this movie to begin with, but it was alright.  It kinda lost me in some places, but I still enjoyed myself, I guess.
> 
> WAIT AND?  David Wenham was in the movie for all of like.. twelve fucking seconds.  That pissed me off.



That be the power of Michael Mann, casting known(kinda) people in bit roles.


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That be the power of Michael Mann, casting known(kinda) people in bit roles.



.. :<

Shallow movie, short glimpses of characters who might have been interesting, I guess.


----------



## Berry (Jul 10, 2009)

Shoot 'Em Up 

7/10


Crazy action
Omega cheesy one-liners
Monica Bellucci


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't even notice that he was in Public Enemies.

Bruno: C-

It has some funny moments, but I think it went too far with the character. Are we to presume that Austrians would make a Public T.V show that constantly displays penises? Do they really have that little censorship? 

Bruno is a negative stereotype of all gay people, even borderlining sexual deviency at times. It just felt like he took the gimmick too far and was more self aware at what limit he could take it too.

But as I said, it had some funny parts, but wasn't as interesting as Borat.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 10, 2009)

Borat shouldn't even be called a movie/film. I refuse to accept its existence. 

*Ice Age 3 - in 3D! - 8.7/10*

Movie's got heart and is funny as hell. Miles better than 1 and 2, and they weren't bad at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 10, 2009)

Bruno-8/10.

A hilarious satire and insightful film about homophobic America. And it has a lot of penises!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 10, 2009)

I just saw public enemies.

5/10


seriously don't see it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Moon 10/10


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw push last night... not so good... could use more action.... 5/10


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm changing my rating of Public Enemies from a 6/5-7ish, the more I think about it. X[  I loved the costumes.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jul 10, 2009)

For me it was TRANSFORMERS Revenge of the Fallen, it was good if not better then the first one so I gave it a 8 out of 10. 

And I saw STAR TREK again, I just love that movie. A 8 out of 10 for TREK.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I remember the langoliers.



I watched it on youtube. The quality is good.

Our Vampires Are Different


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

Slumgdog Millionaire: A-

I liked it, but thought it was a bit overhyped. It's like a new age Rocky.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Slumgdog Millionaire: A-
> 
> I liked it, but thought it was a bit overhyped. It's like a new age Rocky.



Same here. I liked it, but it certainly did not live up to that huge hype.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmmm, that new Megan Fox horror movie looks hot. Jennifers Body I think it was?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Same here. I liked it, but it certainly did not live up to that huge hype.


Yeah, I really liked Slumdog Millionaire...but it had nothing on Synecdoche, New York or Wendy and Lucy for me.


MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, that new Megan Fox horror movie looks hot. Jennifers Body I think it was?


That movie looks awful, Diablo cody needs to cool it with the "hipness". At least that role suits her bitch face.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

I watched the trailer. Not even a smirk.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 10, 2009)

> So you actively try to be different? That's not something most people will admit.


I neglected to add in "sometimes" and I would mean all the Oscar hyping nonsense for "masses." I do it with an open mind, which is sort of contradictory I guess. I mean, Lost In Translation was one of those critical darlings, and I ended _loving_ it.

And let nobody fool you. Lots hate the Oscar hype surrounding movies. Probably because of the snobby reputation they get stuck with for supposedly disdaining movies that lots of people actually like to see (how much love did The Dark Knight get around Oscar season? Not Heath Ledger, but everything else?).


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

TDK's soundtrack should've been nominated.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2009)

Watchmen 6/10 

Lesbian Vampire Killers 4/10




:/


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> I do it with an open mind, which is sort of contradictory I guess.


Yes it is.

The way you worded it made it read like" I go searching for any little problem just so I can hate on something that everyone liked."


> And let nobody fool you. Lots hate the Oscar hype surrounding movies. Probably because of the snobby reputation they get stuck with for supposedly disdaining movies that lots of people actually like to see



I know, I've strongly disagreed with the oscars(Crash for best picture?!). And I've seen my fair share of "Oscars blow because they selected some faggy arthouse shit instead of TDK" type comments.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, I really liked Slumdog Millionaire...but it had nothing on Synecdoche, New York or Wendy and Lucy for me.
> 
> That movie looks awful, Diablo cody needs to cool it with the "hipness". At least that role suits her bitch face.



lol, the movie will probably suck. But it's lesbian under(or over?)tones  make it look 'hot'. I said hot, not good.

Well, this weekened it's Duck you Sucker and the Crazies for me. Yay.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, this weekened it's Duck you Sucker and the Crazies for me. Yay.



I got the Bourne Trilogy lined up for this weekend. Maybe Redbelt too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 11, 2009)

Children of men 10/10


----------



## ez (Jul 11, 2009)

transformers: revenge of the fallen

5.5/10 


boring ass movie that i should've walked out on. it had some good action sequences, but one of the most wretched plots i've encountered so far. blah.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw Doubt. It was decent but I was expecting a lot more drama, I didn't think the acting performances were as amazing as everyone was raving about. Plus the ending is kind of dumb/anticlimactic. 

Although Amy Adams did an amazing job I won't look at her work the same anymore. 8/10


----------



## Nicola (Jul 11, 2009)

The Proposal - 8/10.
It was a pretty funny movie.  It was kind of boring at some parts, but overall it was a good movie. ^^


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2009)

Duck you Sucker: A

I don't know what Vono is talking it. Besides having everything that makes Leone great(except a final duel), it also has the most complex characters in a Leone film(Er, at least of his westerns. "America" was probably superior in this regard). It makes me wonder what it would be like if Leone didn't die and continued to make movies. 

I consider all his his post-Rhodes movies to be A-worthy, so I dont know how I'd compare this to the others. 

Hmmm, which do you prefer Vono, Fistful of Dollars or For a Few Dollars More?


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 11, 2009)

Music and Lyrics: 7/10. Enough to keep me entertained while I waited for the Harper's Island finale. 

In comparison, though...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 12, 2009)

*Vicky Christina Barcelona* - 8.5/10 

Had seen it before, but did again yesterday. Beautiful movie. Scarlett Johansson is so much love. Gorgeous woman. Really inspired me to do shit and she reminded me of someone close. Good movie.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> TDK's soundtrack should've been nominated.



It complements the movie great but it's not an outstanding score by itself. Check out The Village score, holy fucking shit that is a soundtrack for the ages.

Bruno 8/10

Had to sneak in to this one. Was worth it, I laughed numerous times..I think Borat was a bit better though.


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2009)

^Check out The Fountain's score.  In some respects, and I hate to say it, it's kinda better than the movie.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Tranformers RoTF

9/10

Overall enjoyed the movie, a easy and fun movie to watch.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^Check out The Fountain's score.  In some respects, and I hate to say it, it's kinda better than the movie.



I have it 

Some scores are way better than the movie/game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

Enemy of the State - 7/10 - Not a bad movie but nothing amazing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^Check out The Fountain's score.  In some respects, and I hate to say it, it's kinda better than the movie.



The guy who did The Fountain score also did Moon's score. ^_^


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

He also did Requiem for a Dream..just throwing it out there 

How is the Moon score btw?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Fucking superb. 

I wanna rewatch Moon again just for the score. xD
And its a good movie too but...


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

You can always buy the score. I was gonna watch Moon today but friends wanted to watch Bruno >.>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing all of the perfect ratings for The Half Blood Prince.  These will start to pour in a few days from now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

I say it'll land around 85% on rotten tomato's.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> You can always buy the score. I was gonna watch Moon today but friends wanted to watch Bruno >.>



Aw, you should've ditched them for Moon. 

Yea, I'm definitely going to buy the score.


----------



## krome (Jul 12, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution 

0/10


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2009)

TMNT 6/10. 2nd time it just wasn't even that entertaining anymore...


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

The Time Machine 3/10

I liked the beginning, but the second half was just plain awful.


----------



## Muah (Jul 12, 2009)

Where can i see moon?

Cloverfield 6/10 2nd time and this time i watched it all the way through. Proof that with advertising you dont have to be orginal or creative


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Aw, you should've ditched them for Moon.
> 
> Yea, I'm definitely going to buy the score.



They were to chicken to sneak into Bruno by themselfs..and since I was the oldest they probably needed someone to blame in case we got caught 

Ill buy the score if it's worth it. Hopefully I finally get to see it sometime this week.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 12, 2009)

Pagafantas 7/10

Funny little spanish comedy about a loser who falls in love with a girl but she just see him as a friend. Its full of tv comedians which are quite good actors. Its maybe a bit simplistic overall but the fun that overflows is really enjoyable.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> Where can i see moon?



It's limited release. Check out moviefone to find showings near you.


----------



## krome (Jul 12, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded

1/10  Awful. Awful, awful, awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

The Crazies: F

wtf, I guess zombies are the only thing Romero is good at....


----------



## Nakor (Jul 12, 2009)

Bruno - 5/10

Had a few really funny scenes, but overall it was pretty weak. Some of the scenes I just couldn't laugh at. I think he pushed it alittle too far with this one. I thought Borat was done alot better.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 12, 2009)

Apocalypse Now- 10/10.  I've been meaning to see for a while, glad I finally did.  The scene with the helicopter assault was EPIC.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2009)

*The Bourne Identity-B-*
A pretty good thriller. Minus points for some rather tired dialogue coming from Chris Cooper, and a lame and ridiculous setpiece near the end.

*The Bourne Supremacy-A-*
Improving on every aspect from the original, 'cept your suspension of disbelief needs to be a bit higher. The film, while not shying away from indulging on action, is definitely focused on the character arc of Bourne. Which it provides a end for.

*The Bourne Ultimatum-B*
Ultimatum feels less like a third act, but as more of a unnecessary epilogue. A epilogue that isn't against repeating what's worked in the past, feeling a bit like a retread of the second film(even the fisticuffs scene ends the same way). Though while it's not reaching new ground, it's doing everything better and more excitingly, featuring some of the most brutal and hard-hitting action scenes in the series.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 13, 2009)

The Mist - 8.5/10 darn that was just an amazing movie in its genre, I didn't expect it to be this good! The ending was so brilliant it seemed written by King himself (I know he approved it)..


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2009)

*Changeling*

I think it's the best picture of 2008 and yes, I think it's better than Iron Man or The Dark Knight.

Angelina Jolie's acting performance had earned my recognition.

10/10


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2009)

The Village 3/10 

A Complete History of my sexual failures 10000000000000000000/10


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2009)

Se7en 8.5/10

Very interesting movie. I would have to say both Pitt and Freeman did a fine job acting in this film. The killer was quite interesting. His motives were intriguing to say the least. The way each victim died was very cleverly done. Ending was depressing but fitting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

P.S. I love you - 6/10

I think it was trying to be funny but just wasn't. Maybe it was geared too much towards women, too, I don't know. I liked some parts of it though. No elaboration.


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 13, 2009)

Zodiac 9,5/10

One of the best crime movies i've seen so far. The end was meh, i expected something different, i haven't heard the story before so i was a bit shocked that they..you know. xD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 13, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> Zodiac 9,5/10
> 
> One of the best crime movies i've seen so far. The end was meh, i expected something different, i haven't heard the story before so i was a bit shocked that they..you know. xD



That was quite an amazing movie. One of my all-time favorites.

Knowing - _2/10
_Movie was terrible. The only reason it even gets a 2 is because the beginning wasn't completely horrible.


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2009)

*A Fish Called Wanda* - I love this movie, so I'm naturally biased in giving it a 9/10. :ho  I don't know who I love better, though, Kevin Kline or Michael Palin.  Their last scene together is fucking great, though.  

"Look!  It's K-K-K-Ken, c-c-c-coming to k-k-k-kill me!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

Public Enemies 7/10. Good to pass the time. For some reason, I was almost waiting for Bale to get on top of a criminal and whisper _"IM BATMAN"_. xD

Juno 8/10. Liked the dialogues and the overall acting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2009)

The Triumph of Love 7 out of 10


I loved it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Bourne Identity-B-*
> A pretty good thriller. Minus points for some rather tired dialogue coming from Chris Cooper, and a lame and ridiculous setpiece near the end.
> 
> *The Bourne Supremacy-A-*
> ...



Agreed completely.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - 8/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Village 3/10



I liked it >_>..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 13, 2009)

Brüno 7/10

Its not as good as Borat but its still damn funny at times. Sacha must be the most shameless person i have ever seen. There some unbelievable secuences where I cant really know how he could be still acting. I laughed hard several times although theres times when I dont know till what degree everything was prepared. A movie thats truly not made for everyone's tastes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm, this weeks movie reviews.

1) The Crazies(will be up tonight)
2) My Name is Bruce(finally!)
3) Let the Right One In. 
4) Harry Potter 6
5) Return of the King(maybe)
6) A Zatoichi movie(dont remember which)

Oi, so many. Also intend to watch "W"(wont review) and "Day the Earth Stood Still" remake, which I already reviewed(but might revise it?)


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2009)

_Let The Right One In_: Loved it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 13, 2009)

Ran ... 8/10

Another Akira Kurosawa classic. The dude who played Lord Hidetora, I thought delivered an frightening performance.


----------



## Maycara (Jul 14, 2009)

*Push:* 7/10 Could of been alot better, ending sucked.

*
Knowing:* 9/10 liked it alot, was surprised, great movie.




Panic said:


> Knowing - _2/10
> _Movie was terrible. The only reason it even gets a 2 is because the beginning wasn't completely horrible.




Lol, I liked it.


----------



## Muah (Jul 14, 2009)

remember zohan 9/10

Goofy movie 10/10


----------



## ez (Jul 14, 2009)

the good shepherd 

7.5/10

i wasn't very impressed with the film the first time around, but this time i quite liked the dialogue and characterization; it's got some great lines such as "I remember a senator once asked me. When we talk about "CIA" why we never use the word "the" in front of it. And I asked him, do you put the word "the" in front of "God?"  the movie is very tense from start to finish with few instances of humor mostly provided by john turtorro's character. overall i'd say it's well acted and has a decent soundtrack (although i didn't really like what felt like the constant playing of music), but faces problems with the nature in which it tells the story -- i wasn't a big fan of the whole going in back time thing -- and its length. worth watching.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pineapple Express-C-*
Is it like a requirement for a movie that has some sort of connection to Judd Appatow to be tweny minutes too long?

But yeah, while there was some funny bits, the movie just felt kinda bland. For every scene with Danny Mcbride's Red, there's a generic bit usually involving asians. The setpiece at the end went on for way too long, and was kinda lame...not much humour going on during it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

The Time Machine (The newer one) - 5/10

I liked the special effects and the whole way they showed the world change, but that was really one of the few gleaming moments in the movie.  The plot was too rushed, especially in the last half hour, and I didn't care for the slow and uneventful beginning.

If anything, read the book.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2009)

The dude who designed the time machine from that movie is my half brother in law..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Pineapple Express-C-*
> Is it like a requirement for a movie that has some sort of connection to Judd Appatow to be tweny minutes too long?
> 
> But yeah, while there was some funny bits, the movie just felt kinda bland. For every scene with Danny Mcbride's Red, there's a generic bit usually involving asians. The setpiece at the end went on for way too long, and was kinda lame...not much humour going on during it.



Lol just got my blu ray copy yesterday and watched it today. Seen the film like 5 times. Give it a 9/10. Loved it


----------



## Nimander (Jul 14, 2009)

I was gonna rate Transformers 2, but I'll come back after I've seen Harry Potter later this week.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol just got my blu ray copy yesterday and watched it today. Seen the film like 5 times. Give it a 9/10. Loved it



I'm beginning to think our tastes in movies don't jive.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm beginning to think our tastes in movies don't jive.



I like 9/10 of Seth Rogen type of movies. 40 year old virgin, pineapple, knocked up and so on. I dunno why i just really enjoy em, i find them hysterical. Probably cause of how crud the humor usually is. 

Only one i didn't like much would be role models.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 14, 2009)

KNockek up was more romance drama than comedy to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

Knocked Up and Role Models weren't all that funny; they had some funny moments, but overall weren't what I'd call hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfq3mDmjBAE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry i just found this shit to be some of the funniest shit in my life. "It makes you think it's cute and sweet, you get up close to a baby and it bites your fucking face off"


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 14, 2009)

Burn after reading 7/10

I chuckled 3-4 times and laughed once. Brad Pitts face after, no before the gunshot was hilarious, i guess i'd fired too.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Max Manus.

This is the best Norwegian war movie I have ever seen.


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2009)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail

9/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Monty Python and The Holy Grail
> 
> 10/10



Fixed it for you.


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Fixed it for you.



 Whoops~ Thank you.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 14, 2009)

Harry Potter 7/10.

Quite a nice film on it's own. It has the right darkness from the books, great music, great humor, some nice action and amazing special effects.
Compared to the book though, it was very dissapointing again like the last one. They took some important key events from the book and stringed it together in a way that I think must be hard to follow for people who didn't actually read the book.

**** !SPOILERS! ****
And even if they did follow, the story sucked in the film. It really did. I wish they'd make every part a two-part film, so many things left out it's really a shame. I was quite fine with it the first half actually, but the second half contained dissapointingly handled scenes only. I found the ending rushed and when someone in the theatre (which was packed by the way) started crying during Dumbledore's 'ending' I seriously felt like throwing my overpriced bottle of Heineken beer towards her bloody head. That scene was too short and handled like shit. It got 1 of 1000 times the emotion that was present in the book.

The battle in Hogwarts wasn't present as well and it made Draco's whole task seem so pointless... they build up his heavy emotions (again, nothing like in the book) about his hard task a little bit but didn't do much with it in the end.
**** !SPOILERS! ****

Thinking about writing an indepth review whenever I'll see it again.
Pretty good film on it's own, dissapointing as someone who read the novel. I'm starting to think it's the director since the first four didn't dissapoint so much.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2009)

> when someone in the theatre (which was packed by the way) started crying during Dumbledore's 'ending' I seriously felt like throwing my overpriced bottle of Heineken beer towards her bloody head.





They ruined it again huh? Can't really say I'm surprised though.


*Grey Gardens*

It's a tv movie. Drew Barrymore had always wanted to become a star and when she had the opportunity to be just that, her mother held her back and she was stuck living in the Grey Gardens with her mother for 30 years as they slowly aged and being forgotten by the world. Over the years, she had grown a bit spiteful at her mother for she thought her mother had ruined her chance and her life. But in the end she realized she could've left anytime if she wanted to and it's because of her love for her mother that she didn't. Then an opportunity presented itself and she was finally out of the Grey Gardens with her mother's blessing and had her dream come true.

An average movie with a pretty touching denouement. But Drew Barrymore's acting is just terrible, as usual.

7/10


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The dude who designed the time machine from that movie is my half brother in law..



That's cool.  The Time Machine design was nice actually, I liked it.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 15, 2009)

The Hangover

9/10

i lold, and i lold much


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 15, 2009)

Fellowship of the Ring - 9/10

The video was kinda bad (was it the file's fault?), but it had a really enjoyable story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> That's cool.  The Time Machine design was nice actually, I liked it.



lol, its the only thing anyone remembers from the movie. That, and how Jeremy Irons really knows how to make a fool of himself.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - I.. don't know how to rate this?  On it's own it's pretty good, but as an adaptation it.. well, kinda falls on its ass. [spoilers?] No funeral, (FUCK!) unnecessarry Burrow-burning, visible apparition by Death Eaters when a huge deal was made out of Voldy flying?  No, no, no.  And they didn't even explain WHY Snape called himself the Half-Blood prince.  Ugh.  

Loved Sluggy though.  I can even forgive his lack of walrusness because he was awesome.  The story about Francis the Fish was all.. :\.  Lily <3.  Can't wait for the next movie, though.  Hopefully they'll, I dunno, EXPLAIN things, and maybe even include the bit about the ring's history.


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince: 9/10

I thoroughly enjoyed it, even though there was no funeral...i suppose it's ok as long as they put it in the beginning of the next film.  And as far as the adding of scenes, i was not put off by it at all.  I liked the overall feel of the movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince: 6.5/10 only for Helena Boham Carter and Alan Rickman


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 15, 2009)

Match Point 9/10

The beginning had an IQ of 90 but ended with an Einstein IQ, a very clever not happy ending.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.
8/10. Enjoyed it, but wished it had left one or two thing in.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 15, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Harry Potter 7/10.
> 
> Quite a nice film on it's own. It has the right darkness from the books, great music, great humor, some nice action and amazing special effects.
> Compared to the book though, it was very dissapointing again like the last one. They took some important key events from the book and stringed it together in a way that I think must be hard to follow for people who didn't actually read the book.
> ...



This ^ definitely this...



Koi said:


> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - I.. don't know how to rate this?  On it's own it's pretty good, but as an adaptation it.. well, kinda falls on its ass. [spoilers?] No funeral, (FUCK!) unnecessarry Burrow-burning, visible apparition by Death Eaters when a huge deal was made out of Voldy flying?  No, no, no.  And they didn't even explain WHY Snape called himself the Half-Blood prince.  Ugh.
> 
> Loved Sluggy though.  I can even forgive his lack of walrusness because he was awesome.  The story about Francis the Fish was all.. :\.  Lily <3.  Can't wait for the next movie, though.  Hopefully they'll, I dunno, EXPLAIN things, and maybe even include the bit about the ring's history.



and some of this ^ too.  

Could have been better for completely obvious reasons.  Don't know how he missed those important scenes.  Good overall, but with slight changes and a few more scenes, it could have been epic.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 15, 2009)

Casino Royale 10/10 

I love watching it


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince

3/10 

Unimpressive.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, its the only thing anyone remembers from the movie. That, and how Jeremy Irons really knows how to make a fool of himself.





I think the Uber-Morlock resembled Lucius Malfoy too much for me to take him seriously.  I like how he attempted to strangle the Time Traveler so much too 

Battle Royale - 7.5/10

I never reviewed the movie despite using it in my set...preposterous!  I liked how it was compact compared to the novel and manga and still kept with the important plot points, but it struggled to develop the large amount of characters.  The victims of this were Kazuo Kiriyama, who was just made into a psychotic killer (not the unemotional, savant he was in the novel and manga); Toshinori Oda, Hirono Shimizu, Kaori Minami, Mizuho Inada, and Sho Tsukioka were given nothing of their previous roles.  Hiroki Sugimura was made into a weakling almost.  Mitsuko Souma was nothing like her counterparts.  Despite this, the movie represented the three main characters: Shuya, Shogo, and Noriko quite well and from that the movie was saved.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

THERE'S NO FUNERAL WTF! When i read the damn book and I saw that "he" died I wanted to stop fucking reading. and now there is no FUNERAL! WTF. thats just not right.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Unimpressive.



Come the fuck on 3/10? No way, if that's true then you must think almost every movie is less then a 5.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2009)

My Name is Bruce: B

lol......


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2009)

The Graduate 9.5/10
Hmm...the kinda-quicky romance was the point of this film right?

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince 10/10
I completely enjoyed this great movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2009)

What made the Graduate so awesome was how it was shoot. The director did really well with the framing and stuff.

Let the Right One In: D+

Seriously Chee? God, I never thought I'd live to see the day where I agree with Rukia. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 16, 2009)

^Never heard of "Let the Right One In" but apparently it's not really worth it?

I saw "Twilight" last night: 8/10 - it was a nice cool chick-flick but even as a guy I could enjoy it, I'm gonna watch the sequels


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2009)

Most people prefer it more than I do. Im not sure what a Twilight fan would think of it(its basically a darker version of the same story). 

I cant believe they are going to remake it..........Its too much like Near Dark(and Twilight).


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2009)

*Twilight 8/10 * - Not bad for an obvious chick flick. Iron & Wine at the end surprised the fuck out of me. Recognized Sam's voice immediately.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

HP6- 7/10.

I liked how Yates adapted it and made the story his own, but I want a wizarding war, not Ron/Hermione/Lavender Brown/Harry/Ginny trying to work out their romantic troubles.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Most people prefer it more than I do. Im not sure what a Twilight fan would think of it(its basically a darker version of the same story).
> 
> I cant believe they are going to remake it..........Its too much like Near Dark(and Twilight).



So it's a vampire movie, that's already appealing if you ask me. 
I just googled it and apparently it was released here in theatres yesterday, I think I'm gonna have a look at it next week when I'm bored one night... Because of your score I won't be expecting too much, so that's actually a good thing 'cuz I can't get disappointed 

I saw "Slumdog Millionaire" today, on dvd, not as nice as when it was released in theatres, but still very good! I'll have to give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 16, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 7'5/10

Undoubfully one of the best HP movies, IMO, the best one along Goblet of Fire. The story was very big but they did a very good job condensing the truly important material here. Production value, as always in this saga, is pretty high. I even felt the acting improved. Also one of the most emotional, if not the most of all till now. I recommend it but well, I guess everyone and their mother is gonna watch this movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

I watched HPB, was cool. Tho, Hermione is getting old.  No moar edo tiem.
NOTE: Luna is one whacky chickie, I think I liek her.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2009)

After watching HP 6 I had the crazy luck to find a terrific movie while zapping after I arrived home.

The movie is from 2005 called _"Edmond"_ with William H. Macey.
Such a well done portrait of how suddenly your life plays a prank on you and when you realize everything you took for granted is just gone. A life of a normal guy changes due to some circumstances and then he loses his minds and then follow a route that will never lead him back to the same happy and safe life he had in the past.

For all the thinkers, this is a really good movie to watch, a little bit similar to _"Crash"_ but that sure can match it on its own. You will think what if that happened to you and how would you cope with that.

8.5/10 Really well done 

(P.S - For the Harry Potter I rated it 7)


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

8/10


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 16, 2009)

Public Enemies. To be honest, I'm not sure if I can rate this movie objectively. Why? Johnny Depp was starring.

Johnny Depp: 10/10 

Actual movie: 7/10, I suppose.


----------



## Muah (Jul 16, 2009)

Snatch 

Someguy said it was a cult film i think but i dont think so. It was entertaining the only real big downfall was you couldnt understand wtf they were saying. and when the gypsy's started talking it was a wrap!

8/10 becuase it was witty and had excellent dialouge obviously a english movie with a little other culture thrown in there!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 2/10

2009 continues to be a disappointment. I cannot wait for 2010.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragonheart 4/5

Still as great as I remember it, though the villains acting was horrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry Potter 6: B-

Review will be up tonight.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry Potter & The Half-Blood Prince 4/5

It's rare occurence when the movie's better than the book it's based on...


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry Potter and the half blood prince
Rating= 7/10

Fully functioning plot, amazing special effects, talented actors, eye candy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2009)

W: A-

lol, it actually made me really feel bad for Bush.


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2009)

The Truman Show with Jim Carrey,

8.5/10


----------



## Nitrogenta (Jul 18, 2009)

i dunno,, i think it was Taken@_@


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2009)

Evil Dead 2: B+

Sorry, wasnt able to watch Return of the King after all.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*
Amazing movie. Pretty good adaptation to the book. Made me laugh, made me cry, made me almost piss myself. I absolutely love Harry Potter.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2009)

*Goodfellas*

The pace was great. I had some good laughs. 

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still remake: D

I did like the opening scenes and the Gornt scenes alot. But someone really needed to slap that kid....


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

Battle Royale II: Requiem - 8/10

Let's put it this way.  The second lacked the first's suspense, and it didn't really hold to many surprises for a viewer.  But it's plot and dialogue were superior to the first, and if we'd look at the overall movies independently of each other, I actually liked the second one better for some reason.


----------



## Hope (Jul 19, 2009)

Mirrors - 6/10

I thought it was going to be scarier than it was


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2009)

Public Enemies: 6.5/10 Only for Depp and Bale


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm, reviews for this week

1) Evil Dead 2(tonight)
2) Zatoichi's Cane Sword
3) Martin
4) Terminator

I think that's it...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2009)

Harry Potter 6: 8/10

Really enjoyable movie. And I didn't mind any of the changes they made from the book.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 19, 2009)

The proposal 5'5/10

Your typical average romantic comedy where you know whats gonna happen before you even enter the cinema. Fun for the whole family with easy but effective humour and a bad Sandra Bullock, as always, and a limited Ryan Reinolds. Your girlfriend might want watch this and at least its not the worst option out there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2009)

Zatoichi's Cane Sword: B


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

Hazo the Razor: Sword of Justice - 6/10

Not as good as _The Wire_, but still pretty entertaining. It had a much extended penis-torturing scene, including a blurry image of the unit in question, shadow-fucking, and better sound effects.

The "advanced interrogation" scenes were also a bitt different. Much more pornographic in nature in some parts, but not as much skin. 

I feel the action in this one was a little lacking, too. It gave up a lot of decent samurai action for some futile detective work, a couple weird artsy scenes, and sex.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 20, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - 8/10

Dark and ~artsy~ - my favorites!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hazo the Razor: Sword of Justice - 6/10
> 
> Not as good as _The Wire_, but still pretty entertaining. It had a much extended penis-torturing scene, including a blurry image of the unit in question, shadow-fucking, and better sound effects.
> 
> ...



I think that's the one I saw....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think that's the one I saw....


 The plot in this one was a guy that was banished to an island coming back and somehow being involved with the big-wigs in whatever Japan has for a government system. It also features an extensive journey into the world of bald vaginas.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 20, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire: 10/10. Perfection


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
*This is the only Potter movie I do not give a 10/10. I'm giving this an 8/10 just because I felt they changed too much from the book. I've seen the movie before. I watched it for the second time today.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2009)

Just One of the Guys 6/10

I didn't catch the ending but its the typical gender-switched movies.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2009)

*Bruno*



Dear lord, how can I cleanse myself of this two hour dirty. I have this to say about Bruno... it was very funny, but if I were a homophobe, this movie would only solidify my beliefs.

I give it a 7/10


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2009)

8.5/10 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2009)

*Watchmen: Director's Cut-C-*

Second verse, same as the first.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 22, 2009)

7.5/10 Ghostbusters


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince:* 7/10.

It was _okay_. I just felt one of the most important scenes in the movie was changed too much from the book and became laughable.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Pulp Fiction - 8/10

Took me a while to understand what was going on.  But otherwise, very engaging and fun movie to watch.  Dialogue carried much of it, and I won't forget many of the lines for the rest of my life.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince* 9/10

It's good, really good but the lack of the Dobby and Kreacher scene (which was one of the best moments of the book) and the fact they changed why Harry couldn't prevent _the unhappy event_ from happening caused it to lose a point. Still this is one of the best Harry Potter movies so far.


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

The Hangover - 8/10

Funny movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2009)

Martin: A-

Whoa, damn, scary Romero movie. Review will be up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Potter HBP 8.5/10

I heard it wasn't great as an adaptation, but Ive never read the books so I thought it was really good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2009)

i recently saw _Tranny's 2: Revenge of Michael Bay_ and _Hairy Pothead and the half hard horn balls_...

IMHFO i almost felt i wasted $5.50 if it weren't for the fact that i picked up the big booty blonde girl who ripped up my ticket.

HBP had no direction whatsoever, no climax, no build up, nothing but a bunch of horny kids trying to drug each other...I will give it props for being the funniest Potter to date, but at the same time it almost feels like we could have had the 5 "important" minutes (plot wise) in this movie put in Order of the Pheonix and save the budget for the last one.


Tranny's 2?...same old Michael Bay Garbage. I liked the first one, it amused me for what it was. This 2nd installment, not so much. There is only so much entertainment that can be milked from pyrotechnics and close ups of Megan Fox. Certainly not 2 hours worth...

i woulda wrapped it up in 1 1/2 and convinced Fox to show us her tits as a consolation for such a poorly constructed story.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweeney Todd

8/10


----------



## Muah (Jul 22, 2009)

21

8/10 cliche ending but was still pretty good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

Role Models: D

By the numbers comedy that almost makes a gimmick of its use of profanity whoring kids. Seriously, did they really need to make this Rated R? The profanity was never funny(I love Jay and Silent Bob, btw, so Im not being prudish) and the nudity felt out of place in this type of movie.

I will say this, I found myself almost wishing I could do one of those mass fantasy, roleplaying wars. Ah, it reminds me of my Laser Quest days......


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think I rated Role Models.

I'd give it a 6.5/10. I laughed.


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 23, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 7.5/10

Very weird, very special, very odd. Liked the ending. ^^


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2009)

Blade Runner Final Cut 7.5/10

Well, I thought the plot was rather straightforward but the imagery was years ahead of its times. Well, it wasn't anything special IMO, but worth a watch at least.

BTW, how is Religulous?


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 23, 2009)

Saw "Hell Ride" last night, was pleasantly surprised, it was what I expected. I'm a biker fan so I'm rating it good: 8/10.

I'm watching "American Gangster" right now, the uncensored extended cut, but it's quite boring to be honest. Temporary score after two hours: 5/10.
45 minutes to go now, wish me strength *yawn*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince-B*

A visually inventive movie that is let down by flaws inherent from the book, namely that it's just a extended prologue for The Deathly Hallows.
*
Bottle Rocket-A*
_"Hey, you're in the Army, yes?"

"No, I just have short hair."_

It's been a while since I first watched this film, and I forgot how funny it was.

Owen Wilson and Wes Anderson have created some of the oddest man-children ever put to film. From Dignan, a man who wants to become a thief not entirely unlike how a six-year old wants to be a fireman to Mr. Henry, played by James Cann, who thinks he's in a gangster picture. You start sympathizing with the two main weirdos, Dignan and Bob, because the film is told from the perspective of Luke Wilson's character, Anthony. Who's the only real normal character in the film. Anthony relationship with Dignan and Bob goes beyond just being friends, he's like the best kind of older brother, always trying to keep them out of trouble and sort out the problems they've had.

As I mentioned earlier, the film has a great sense of humor. Most of which comes the character Dignan. Such as his attempt to hotwire a car or his fashion sense later on in the pic.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 23, 2009)

Watchmen: B+

It fit the graphic novel, they did a good job with the flashbacks.... but they stopped doing them towards then end and it slowed the movie down. Also.... I think that whoever played Miss Jupiter was a horrid actress. I know that you can't expect many graphic novel/comic adaptations of movies to be perfect when it comes to acting. Yet, she was up there with George Lucas on casting suckage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Role Models: D
> 
> By the numbers comedy that almost makes a gimmick of its use of profanity whoring kids. Seriously, did they really need to make this Rated R? The profanity was never funny(I love Jay and Silent Bob, btw, so Im not being prudish) and the nudity felt out of place in this type of movie.
> 
> I will say this, I found myself almost wishing I could do one of those mass fantasy, roleplaying wars. Ah, it reminds me of my Laser Quest days......


 Yeah, Role Models wasn't that funny. I agree with this review.  Although it had its moments, you must admit.


The last movie I saw was Kalifornia. I'd give it a solid 7/10. I enjoyed Brad Pitt's character and his maneurisms, wasn't surprised to see Julliette Lewis playing another borderline retarded character (she plays them so well I have to wonder...), and didn't really think too much of David Duchovony. That other chick was just kinda there. Nice bitch role I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Blade Runner Final Cut 7.5/10
> 
> Well, I thought the plot was rather straightforward but the imagery was years ahead of its times. Well, it wasn't anything special IMO, but worth a watch at least.
> 
> BTW, how is Religulous?



Religulous is only for people who don't care for Islam and Christianity(and by extent, Judaism). If you're an atheist or agnostic, you'll probably love it. If not, you'll just see it as mean spirited and ill-informed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 23, 2009)

Harry Potter and the HBP: 3/5 Mediocre but better than the last.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

Forrest Gump 10/10

I love that movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Role Models: D
> 
> By the numbers comedy that almost makes a gimmick of its use of profanity whoring kids. Seriously, did they really need to make this Rated R? The profanity was never funny(I love Jay and Silent Bob, btw, so Im not being prudish) and the nudity felt out of place in this type of movie.
> 
> I will say this, I found myself almost wishing I could do one of those mass fantasy, roleplaying wars. Ah, it reminds me of my Laser Quest days......



Agreed, weakest movie of those types. I love you man >>>> Role models.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Martin: A-
> 
> Whoa, damn, scary Romero movie. Review will be up either today or tomorrow.



what is your definition of scary? if it had you jumping out of your seat ( and you definitely older than me).... then I wanna see


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

I just finished seeing the Band of Brothers mini series

10/10 

It has everything you want in a WWII film. The ending was awesome, it didn't leave me wanting for more it satisfied all my needs, unlike other movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Forrest Gump 10/10
> 
> I love that movie.



...Gross...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what is your definition of scary? if it had you jumping out of your seat ( and you definitely older than me).... then I wanna see



Many definitions of scary: Sometimes its jumping out of your seat(Er..."Jurassic Park" maybe?), other times it's a neverending sense of fear("The Thing"). In the case of "Martin", its Martin himself who is so damn scary. Shocking, because unlike guys like Hannibal Lector, Martin is the main character.

The film reflects Martins state of mind. But it's not your typical horror film......So you might not like it as much. It's much slower than most horror films....Ugh. review of this should be up later tonight.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 23, 2009)

Seven Pounds by Will Smith.
It was decent. Nothing special, a little confusing. 7/10.

I also forgot to deliver it where I rented it last Sunday. It's gonna be a nice fee. lol


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2009)

blade runner 6.5/10 thought it would of been a bit better


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't get why people think Seven Pounds is confusing. I missed the first hour of the film and I picked it up pretty easily.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Seven Pounds by Will Smith.
> It was decent. Nothing special, a little confusing. 7/10.
> 
> I also forgot to deliver it where I rented it last Sunday. It's gonna be a nice fee. lol


People still rent movies?! 



Chee said:


> I don't get why people think Seven Pounds is confusing. I missed the first hour of the film and I picked it up pretty easily.



I still haven't seen it. Is his performance as good as in Pursuit of Happiness?


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> People still rent movies?!



I saw a picture of someone who was a friend of someone that rents movies but I think it's all a myth


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 24, 2009)

Dragon Ball Evolution 2/10.
Finally got to see it. 2 points for Chatwin (Goku) sticking gel in his hair that bounces back onto the mirror. The film is a disgrace to Dragon Ball though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> I still haven't seen it. Is his performance as good as in Pursuit of Happiness?



It's a little over-sentimental.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> People still rent movies?!
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen it. Is his performance as good as in Pursuit of Happiness?



Nope and script is alot weaker.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> People still rent movies?!



Renting from Blockbuster is the only way for a lot of us R1 viewers to watch Che, besides importing it.

And Netflix is awesome.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2009)

Bruno.....

0/10 

unless you want to see anal sex and a dick rotating in your face


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Coraline 7.5/10

Unrelated to Coraline:
God, I hate The Orphan just by watching the previews. Tantrums aren't scary.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 24, 2009)

7/10 - Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.  

Okay the cast is back.  They are all good.  Slughorn is an excellent addition. It's a good movie but doesn't really achieve more than that.   I felt the same with the last movie.  With the same director coming back with this one and doing the rest of the movies my hopes are not very high.  With the popularity of Harry Potter it seems like they are satisfied with making a good movie and nothing more.  People will come in droves anyway won't they?  
I liked Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, well I actually cared what was happening and what was going on with the characters.  With V and VI I felt more like they are just going through the motions.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Jul 24, 2009)

10/10 for Transformers 2

Megan Fox is just...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Reasons*_

G-Force: *5/10*

Lame screenplay, too much CGI and making Zack Gilifakis just stand there = lame


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2009)

G-Force: C

Serviceable kids movie, but I felt the 3D was underused. Didnt really get going till the end. Some of the adult humor will go over peoples heads. It was never inappropriate, but Im not sure kids will get the Paris Hilton jokes and such.  

Alice in Wonderland looks awesome though.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2009)

i heart huckabees 

8/10

second time watching it. it's still a very odd movie that can be a bit dense at times, and funny to boot. i couldn't possibly dislike a movie with naomi watts anyhow.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Tell No One 6.5/10

Was a little confusing towards the end, maybe because it was subtitled and I didn't really understand who was who when the father was explaining everything.

It was just a lot going on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> G-Force: C
> ... Some of the adult humor will go over peoples heads. It was never inappropriate, but Im not sure kids will get the Paris Hilton jokes and such.
> ...



Another family movie that just uses pop-culture references for the _adult humor_.

Mega-pass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop: C-

I actually liked the action more than the comedy. Personally, watching an adult act childish isn't appealing. I actually liked the supporting cast more....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 25, 2009)

Dazed and Confused. B+ Classic all day baby.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2009)

I, Robot 9/10


----------



## Buster (Jul 25, 2009)

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past - 8/10

It was a decent movie.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2009)

Religulous 8.5/10

Pretty interesting stuff. It was one sided and all, but the interviews were all entertaining and it was just long enough to not drag on. I thought it wasn't exactly insightful, but it was entertaining.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 25, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs - 10/10

A true classic. However, I didn't like the ending very much, and I can't find the soundtrack anywhere.


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

8.5/10

definitely the best one so far, Jim Broadbent was brilliant.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2009)

I actually liked Orphan.  I expected some sort of satanic/supernatural story; but that isn't what I got at all.  There were a lot of good scenes and it kept me entertained.  That Ester bitch is fucking creepy.

8/10


----------



## Temp_Position (Jul 25, 2009)

^ woah, Im gonna check out 'Orphan' now. 

I saw 'The haunting in conneticut' I didnt like it. They just threw a bunch of  "scary" pictures here and here. The acting wasnt great either. I would give it a 4/10. Some scenes made you jump.

I also recently saw 1408. I loved it. Its horror, but its also suspense with drama and psychological stuff in it too. There are a lot of scenes that made you jump and the acting was phenomenal. You get into the characters too.  10/10. 

There isnt alot of gore, but I dont like that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ghost Town* 7/10

An enjoyable movie. It was better than I expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2009)

Terminator: A

lol, the final chase scene has some badly dated effects, but that one scene is still more effective than all of both Transformers movies. Review will be up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 25, 2009)

_Bruno__
Easily a 10/10. The movie was fucking hilarious!
_


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2009)

*Che: Part One & Part Two-B*

Clocking in at a two-hundred and seventy minutes combined, to call Che a epic is a understatement. What with it also being a hard film to penetrate, the word "mammoth" isn't that far off either. Unlike so many films about historical figure, it doesn't try to portray him as a heroic savior or a monster, instead opting to just show him. Mostly using long shots, or ones with his back to the camera, the film gives you two big chunks of his life, and let's you decide what type of person he was.

Adapted from Guevara's own diaries, the film's roots definitely shown. Characters often pop up with no real introduction, get called by their name a little later, then disappear. Maybe they died offscreen? The Guerillas say that someone has been killed quite a few times, but who it was, I couldn't tell you. This leads to a experience akin to reading something of J.R.R. Tolkien's without having any footnotes. It never got to point where it became detrimental, but I can see some people responding less favorably to it.

The two parts work well enough combined or separate. Though if you wait a bit too long to watch the second one, the change in how it was shot and the feel of it may be lost.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodcock - 7 - I had a fun time watching it. Some moments made me die laughing.


----------



## rodd (Jul 26, 2009)

Harry Potter 6: The Half Blood Prince. 7/10 I would have given it an eight but there were a lot of scenes that were taken out from the book


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 26, 2009)

Star Trek - 9/10!!!!! Wasn't my cup of tea, but IT WAS EPIC. NUFF' SAID.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*

Pros:

The special effects are good.
Ron and Luna are funny they're supposed to be together.
Emma Watson's cleavage

Cons:

Poorly adapted, especially the ending. Many important scenes in the last few chapters were omitted.
Poor casting for some of the roles (particularly Ginny, Slughorn, Lupin)

I'm going to give it 2 ratings. To view it as an independent movie, it deserves 8/10 for sheer entertainment value if nothing else. But as an adaptation from the novel, it barely passes - 5/10.

Overall it's exceeded my expectation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmmm, this weeks reviews should be........

1) Terminator(tonight)
2) Terminator 2
3) Nosferatu
4) Drunken Monkey
5) The Collector(maaybe)
6) Return of the King(Maaybe)


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 26, 2009)

Just saw "The Assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford".

And I must admit, I liked it a lot, it was better than expected. I feared it would be boring, but the slow-paced suspense wasn't boring at all. The ending was really cool. Great acting by Pitt and Afleck, as well as the narrator.

Rating it a good 8/10!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 26, 2009)

Terminator Salvation- 7/10

Better than number 3 but a looot crappier than the first two.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 26, 2009)

DBE: I liked it.  6.8/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Harry Potter & The Half-Blood Prince (Second Viewing) 3/5 (down one point).

Still a good movie, but I take back my comment about it being better than the book.

The final act has horrendous problems.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2009)

Terminator 2: A

Close to an A-. I prefer the first one by a bit. Review will be up in a day or two.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2009)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

9/10 John Cleese as that French soldier is fucking hilarious and the whole discussion about swallows carrying coconuts cracks me up everytime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Watchmen - 9/10

Finally watched the Watchmen. I've never read the graphic novel or anything, so I was coming into the movie completely unbiased and fresh. I don't see how people were confused by it--made perfect sense to me. You don't have to be the smartest man on the cinder to figure it out. 

I think the movie was awesome. Great story, decent action, good sound track, etc... If it wasn't for that giant blue cock I might've given it a 10. 

Seriously, though, the only thing it was missing was just a little more action in it. I am not complaining about the level of action in the film, I think it was just fine, but I would've liked to see more of what Dr. Manhattan was capable of. They could've developed the story just a little more and had less focus on a couple things, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. 

I also didn't want the movie to end. I just wanted to keep watching it and see what happens with the characters next. That hasn't happened in any movie I can think of (though there may be a few), so well done, Watchmen peoplefags. Well done.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 27, 2009)

The director's cut is even longer, over 4 hours long.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

What's with the avatar, Cheat?


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance

8/10

I liked OldBoy better, but that just goes to show how good OldBoy is.  
Lady Vengeance would have been SOOOO good in theaters.  

Love the opening scene when she's released from prison.

Great exploration of human psychology in extreme situations at climax!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The director's cut is even longer, over 4 hours long.


 I want to watch the movie again eventually, so maybe I'll have to check that out. 


Itadakimasu00 said:


> Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...


 It was a nice movie. Have you seen the other one? Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance? It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Transformers the revenge 9/10


----------



## Stalin (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> What's with the avatar, Cheat?



Its a satanic harry potter I found off cracked.com.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Its a satanic harry potter I found off cracked.com.



It reminds me of "goffik vampire potter" from My Immortal.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 27, 2009)

Mortuary
4/10

The plot was really stupid and overused. 
At first, the story was kinda interesting but then it started getting really stupid.
The ending could have been waay better too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The director's cut is even longer, over 4 hours long.


The Director's Cut is three hours and six minutes long, the extended cut coming in December is supposed to be around four hours.

*Blue-C+*
I rented this movie thinking that this would be my type of movie, and the near universal praise of it only got me more excited for it.

So when I watched it, I got a rather uneven experience. I would constantly switch between being bored, and interested throughout the entire runtime.

Here's hoping the next two films in the trilogy are better.


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Jul 27, 2009)

CrazyMoron,
Mr. Vengeance is on my netflix. I'm sure it's good but it's still at like position 40


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 27, 2009)

4 hours of Watchmen, I'm looking forward to that extended cut!

I just saw *Public Enemies*.
Simply beautiful movie: 8.5/10.
Great acting by the three leads.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The Director's Cut is three hours and six minutes long, the extended cut coming in December is supposed to be around four hours.
> 
> *Blue-C+*
> I rented this movie thinking that this would be my type of movie, and the near universal praise of it only got me more excited for it.
> ...



Red and White are the others, right? I think 'Red' is the most popular...but dont really remember. I never saw any and people only talked about them in film class.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Lawrence of Arabia 9.5/10

Minus .5 for being 4 freakin' hours, but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I must've gotten the director's cut; shit was more than 3 hours long.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who enjoys long movies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I only like movies 2 hours+. Anything less is a waste of my damn money.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

I feel like a get more out of my money if the movie is longer. A lot of movies are under 2 hours.


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

sunshine

7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

I like longer movies as well, but I have to be in the mood for them. The last time I watched Lawrence of Arabia I stopped about an hour. This time it felt a lot quicker.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys long movies?



I don't have a problem with the idea of a long runtime, I mean, I just sat through Steven Soderbergh's Che just a few days ago, but I do have a problem with movies that don't deserve or need it. Which happen to be a lot of movies.

Such as action movies. Most of this are simple pop-corn flicks, meant for you to turn it on and turn your brain off. Why should you have to commit two hours + for movies meant to entertain you on some of the most basic levels.

The idea of determining if the film was worth your money only on its runtime is something I find ridiculous. If the actually content filling out the runtime doesn't matter to you, why don't you get The Cure for Insomnia and call it quits. I'm sure the eighty-seven hours would be enough for you.


			
				Martial said:
			
		

> Red and White are the others, right? I think 'Red' is the most popular...but dont really remember. I never saw any and people only talked about them in film class.


Yeah, White seems to get left out the most.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 27, 2009)

The Hangover 7.5/10.

Well made film, just not as funny as people said it would be.
And heck we were even stoned when we watched this.


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

17 Again: I grudgingly give it an 8/10. Damn. I hated Zac Efron and I hate typical High School movies. But this one caught me by surprise, and impressed me. :| It was funny (at least the first time one sees it), and Zac could act, which is something that wasn't obvious to me ever. To be fair, I couldn't get through the HSM movies. 

Changeling: 9/10. It really is an amazing story, nothing else to say, and I think Angelina fit the role really well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2009)

*White-B*
Yep, liked this a lot more. The main character this time was a lot more sympathetic(for the most part), and I found his predicament and actions more compelling than the one in Blue.

*Red-A*
Wow, after the somber look of Blue, and the bland, desaturated look of White, the color palette of Red is like a kick in the pants. Featuring a bright look and with lots of Red(surprisingly) splattered around, the movie definitely has a more energetic feel to it.

What really sold it for me though, is that the movie goes and throws a monkeywrench at what I thought about the characters and their actions in the first two films. This really caught me off guard, erasing any quibbles I had with the film seeming a bit too long.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2009)

towelhead.  Movie was awesome.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2009)

88 minutes - 6/10. Once we hit the play button I usually watch all movies to the end. With this one I had the desire of pushing stop and play The Sims 3.  Baaad acting... and the plot was all over the place. The Flashbacks were .


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

soulnova said:


> 88 minutes - 6/10. Once we hit the play button I usually watch all movies to the end. With this one I had the desire of pushing stop and play The Sims 3.  Baaad acting... and the plot was all over the place. The Flashbacks were .



I agree.  The ending was great with Gramm yelling at Forster and the "tick-tock" part though.  Everything else, was "meh".

I saw *Bringing Out the Dead * with Nicolas Cage and John Goodman.  Ugh, two actors I cannot stand but the plot of the story was actually really good.  The movie reminded me a bit of *The Frighteners* with Michael J. Fox.  Overall, it was an alright film.  Thought the acting was ok but the plot kept me watching. _7.5/10_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2009)

soulnova said:


> 88 minutes - 6/10. Once we hit the play button I usually watch all movies to the end. With this one I had the desire of pushing stop and play The Sims 3.  Baaad acting... and the plot was all over the place. The Flashbacks were .



I did like how the movie actually ends 88 minutes after the killer first contacts Pacino saying that he will die in 88 minutes. It was a stupid movie though with too many holes and slasher contrivances.

If a modern day movie has a scene where a character turns on music right before the killer strikes, then the movie sucks.

But as someone who gets a kick out of crap, I thought the movie was kind of entertaining. Fast paced at least....

As for movie length, I'm basically with Vono. If the movie doesn't need to be long, then it shouldn't be long. "Watchmen" was an example of a movie that in its own pretentious way, did not need to be as long as it was......I dont even really want to see the directors cut just for that reason........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2009)

I disagree. The one I saw was the 3 hour and 6 minute version and I don't think it was too long whatsoever. If anything I wanted to see more.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

I love you, man - 7/10

I have a total mancrush on paul rudd, and i love jason segal almost as much. But for some reason it just wasnt as funny as i thought it would be. They relied WAY too much on the whole "bromance" angle.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 28, 2009)

Fired Up

0/10

Terrible acting, terrible plot, terrible cliches. The main girl wasn't even good looking enough for me to feel like my bf had picked the movie just to watch her. All around failure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree. The one I saw was the 3 hour and 6 minute version and I don't think it was too long whatsoever. If anything I wanted to see more.



My issue is that the movie ramples like an old man. It starts off with a captivating murder mystery, then goes to a lame love triangle, then becomes an existentional angst flick, then at the very end, back to the murder mystery, which was waaaay too predictable. 

The film is supposed to be a character understudy, which would make the above fine. But it's cutting back and forth between characters simply bothered me.

I liked the movie, but it was one of the more difficult ones to rate.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2009)

Watchmen stuck to close to the slightly episodic structure of the book.

This was most apparent when the film completely switch rails and went into the Dr. Manhattan backstory, which while one of the best parts of the movie, was a bit jarring and left the movie feeling like it's meandering around.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2009)

Away We Go 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2009)

*Step Brothers-C*

Wee 'bit late...'cause the only reason why I watched it was because Netflix had it for streaming.

But yeah, if you're not suffering from Will Ferrell fatigue yet, no harm in watching it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Step Brothers-C*
> 
> Wee 'bit late...'cause the only reason why I watched it was because Netflix had it for streaming.
> 
> But yeah, if you're not suffering from Will Ferrell fatigue yet, no harm in watching it.



At least it's better than Semi-Pro.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2009)

Enemy at the Gates- Eh, 7/10ish, with extra Jude Law Points added on.  Wasn't really paying attention to a large portion of it, but I've seen it before anyway.  It works out, though-- I like Law, my boyfriend likes Rachel Weisz, and everyone's happy.

Also, I'll admit to liking the sex scene, hah.


----------



## martryn (Jul 29, 2009)

*Paper Moon - B+*
Am I doing this right?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 29, 2009)

Koi said:


> Also, I'll admit to liking the sex scene, hah.



thats a sex scene i didn't like...its safe to assume those 2 hadn't bathed in many many months


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 29, 2009)

*Love in the Time of Cholera*

>Originally a novel by the Colombian writer Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
>Very entertaining! But it's just that - entertaining. It doesn't even compare to the book.


---------
Edit: oops! I forgot to rate it! 5/10


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2009)

The Mask 8/10

Jim Carrey's legend grew cause of this movie. Thank goodness for that. Cameron Diaz looked fantastic in this movie. Just an interesting "silly" movie.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2009)

The Shinjuku Incident - 8/10

I pretty much loved the movie, except it is pretty violent for a Jackie Chan movie. And besides seeing Jackie Chan getting his ass kicked instead of him doing the ass kicking just doesn't work that great. But all the other actors were decent to great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> The Shinjuku Incident - 8/10
> 
> I pretty much loved the movie, except it is pretty violent for a Jackie Chan movie. And besides seeing Jackie Chan getting his ass kicked instead of him doing the ass kicking just doesn't work that great. But all the other actors were decent to great.



How did you see it?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 29, 2009)

Knowing.

Movie was pretty cool, but a bit slow. 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> At least it's better than Semi-Pro.



God, that movie was awful.


----------



## Ico (Jul 29, 2009)

My Rocky Box set came in today so.....

Rocky 10/10

So inspirational, every time I watch it I feel like I can accomplish anything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2009)

Nosferatu: B+

Review should be up tonight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2009)

lol, okay, this is kind of strange.

Drunken Money: C

Tomorrows review.


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Jul 30, 2009)

The Kite Runner. 9/10
They did a good job of following the book.


----------



## Micku (Jul 31, 2009)

Orphan 8/10

Good movie. I thought it was going to be a cliche and lame movie judging by the trailers, but it did surprise me. I feel this movie will be underrated. Isabelle Fuhrman did a great job at her role. The only big complaint is some parts in the ending. 


Harry Potter HBP 8/10

I enjoyed the movie more than I enjoy the book sort'a. In comparison to the book, I feel the movie they should've focused more on Voldemort's past. The ending of the movie is where it falls short. A movie like this needs a better climax for me to have to get me pumped up for the last two movies. Anyone knows the reason why they didn't keep the ending in the book? 


Frost/Nixon 9/10

Good movie (finally watched it). It has a great build up to the interview. Nixon's accent was exaggerated and put too much emotion in Nixon during the interview as oppose to real life, but it was still a great movie. I love how they displayed Nixon's intelligence.


----------



## Sine (Jul 31, 2009)

Public Enemies

it didn't seem to drag at all. neat film
7.9


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

The Descent 9/10

I thought I wouldn't like it but it had me hooked to the screen.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

Charcan said:


> The Descent 9/10
> 
> I thought I wouldn't like it but it had me hooked to the screen.



that whole movie was a genjutsu


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

I loved the descent. it was creepy, good action, and a bit of mystery too.

Gran Torino:10/10. I fucking love it.

Taken: 9.5/10. I didn't like it as much as gran torino but it was still awesome. Honestly everything this guy did was genius. He did everything that obviously came from years of experience and confidence that I honestly thought was incredible ( walking right into a place full of Albanian gangsters armed with guns and then demanding money).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2009)

Hangover - 9/10

IMO, the best movie of 2009. Loved every second of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2009)

The Hangover: B+

Wow, a comedy that actually didn't disappoint me.

I did feel that it was a bit long and there is a waaay too graphic scene in the end that was both pointless and in poor taste.


----------



## Buster (Jul 31, 2009)

Drag me to hell

6/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 31, 2009)

Aliens in the Attic-*5/10*

Boring Plot. Boring Characters. Interesting Robert Hoffman. Boring everything else.

Rent it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2009)

Urgh, netflixed "Every Which Way But Loose", a film about Clint Eastwood and his monkey. The DVD screwed up about 30 minutes into it.

So far, not impressed. But I dont want to rate it just on that.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Urgh, netflixed "Every Which Way But Loose", a film about Clint Eastwood and his monkey. The DVD screwed up about 30 minutes into it.
> 
> So far, not impressed. But I dont want to rate it just on that.



Two of my DVDs that I got from netflix screwed up as well. Frozen River (fairly new disk too! WTF!!!) screwed up about 30 minutes in and Freaks didn't start at all. D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2009)

Isn't Freaks that 1930's Tod Browining movie?


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

really? my netflix movies always work fine. Maybe the netflix building near you guys just sucks ass.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 1, 2009)

*Funny People** - 8/10
*Pretty damn good movie. I feel like it could have been a little shorter and just as good but overall, it's was really good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yup.


[YOUTUBE]zAZROWA8EB4[/YOUTUBE]

Then there's _the other_ scene from that movie, the one that everyone should know about.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 1, 2009)

*Showgirls*: to busy fapping to rate properly


----------



## Alex. (Aug 1, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince* - Good movie..9/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> really? my netflix movies always work fine. Maybe the netflix building near you guys just sucks ass.



Usually the movies I get work perfectly fine, its just weird that two movies in a row that I popped in won't work. D:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Lethal Weapon - 8/10

I never saw it before


----------



## Muah (Aug 1, 2009)

Captain Blood 8/10

Iif you like pirate movies watch this. Only problem i had with it was that with pirate movies you have a moral part that must be attended too which is why alot of them suck. This movie was good but i hated the ending. I just hate when ppl try and justify all the actions of the movie in the last 20 mins to make the charcter a good guy() again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2009)

*Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls*

Fuck the letter grades, this is, to quote spill.com, "Some Ol' Bullshit"

*Annie Hall-A+*

I always get depressed while watching these movies, 'cuz I'm a lonely fuck.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 1, 2009)

Pocahontas- 7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Pocahontas- 7.5/10



I hate how John didn't have a British accent.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kung Fu Panda* 7/10

Better than I expected.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Usually the movies I get work perfectly fine, its just weird that two movies in a row that I popped in won't work. D:


I just got the first crappy unplayable netflix disc.

It's the BD of Body of Lies, and I got about half-way through it before it starts messing up. So I take it out ready to wipe off any smudges, only to not see any. What I do see after some time is a nigh unnoticeable chunk missing from the side of the disc. I try it out again, same spot, same problem, but instead of jumping a couple seconds ahead, it jumps a whole scene ahead.

The movie was pretty good too.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 2, 2009)

Step Brothers   9/10 for Hilarity at it's best.

Favorite Quote/s from the movie.

"This house is a FFFucking Prison!"

--"Yeah, From planet Bullshit!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

Body of Lies: B+

Despite having nothing exceptional, I found it to be one of the better modern day war(if you can call it that) movies. I like how the characters are always consistant, and the dialogue is very good. Furthermore, engaging story.

My only real problem was how the film was advertised. It played up the Leo Vs Crowe thing, which is't much of an issue in the actual movie. Sure, they argue a lot, but Crowe isn't in the movie as much as you'd expect.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 2, 2009)

^I think I will buy that movie next time I've got the cash 
I'm not that big of a fan of Crowe anymore, so it's good to read he's not in the movie that much.

I saw Pride&Glory yesterday, pretty entertaining, typical cop movie.
7/10.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

I watched Terminator Salvation yesterday. 9/10

I liked the whole movie: action scenes, dialogues, characters. The only things I didn't like was Skynet explanation for Marcus. The sound was awesome. *-*


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2009)

The only character I liked in Terminator Salvation was Marcus. John Connor could've died in that film and I wouldn't care.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

Because Christian Bale was so boooooooooooooooring. 

Yay, about to see "The Collector". God bless slashers.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 2, 2009)

*Hercules:* One of my personal favorites as a child and still one of the best animated movies and one of the best Disney movies of all time. I will always love this movie! I'll probably show it to my kids one day. 10/10.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Ice age 3 is crap >_>


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

The Collector: B

Pretty fun slasherfest. Review will be up either tonight or tomorrow. Believe it!!


----------



## ez (Aug 2, 2009)

funny people

8/10

surprisingly funny, albeit a bit too long and redundant at times with its penis-based jokes.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2009)

The Hurt Locker 8.5/10

Very good war film.



MartialHorror said:


> The Collector: B
> 
> Pretty fun slasherfest. Review will be up either tonight or tomorrow. Believe it!!



I kinda wanted to see that...until I saw it was rotten on RT.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Aug 2, 2009)

Dead presidents 
9/10  i thought Lorenz tate was excellent and chris tucker was awesome too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Hurt Locker 8.5/10
> 
> Very good war film.
> 
> ...



Don't take RT ratings that seriously for certain genre films. Action, comedies(sometimes, depending if its high brow or low brow), martial arts, and horror films only work for fans of the genre.

But I doubt you'd like it because it's just a well done slasher film. If you don't like Saw or Hostel, then you probably wont like this.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2009)

High & Low

A 1963 Akira Kurosawa film which was recommended, I had to watch it in two different sessions since it ran 2+ hours. I do not particularly like old films but I enjoyed this one. It was different in a rather simple way. I'd give it a 6/10.



Also, Fanboys.

About SW fans going on a roadtrip. Absolute rubbish and waste of time, I give it 10/10 floaters in the loo.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't take RT ratings that seriously for certain genre films. Action, comedies(sometimes, depending if its high brow or low brow), martial arts, and horror films only work for fans of the genre.
> 
> But I doubt you'd like it because it's just a well done slasher film. If you don't like Saw or Hostel, then you probably wont like this.



Yea, I don't like slashers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

Bedtime Stories: D

I don't like watching grown men act like children, especially when said grown man is Adam Sandler. Very predictable, but it does have some scope.


----------



## Buster (Aug 3, 2009)

G-Force

3/10

Why the hell did I even watch this movie...


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 3, 2009)

Grease - 8/10

3rd time seeing it


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 3, 2009)

Red Cliff- 8/10

Even in Chinese, I thought it was brilliant.


Public Enemies-    4.5/10

Johnny Depp is hot but the movie itself was mediocre at best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 5/10

Normally I'd give a movie credit based purely on the enjoyment factor. The sad thing is, this movie barely had any. Not only did it not have much, it shit on a lot of good Marvel characters like Deadpool, Gambit, and The Blob (and I don't even like the Blob).

It had some *okay* action in it, which is why it gets a 5 instead of a 1 or a 2, but the special effects were pretty lacking. The claws were so obviously fake it was like watching a computer overlay from the 80s.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2009)

hmmm, this weeks reviews

1) The Collector(probably todays)
2) Uwe Boll's Tunnel Rats(although it's on 'short wait' on netflix so we'll see).
3) GI Joe

Then over the the weekened(dont know if I'll review them then though), I intent to watch "Perfect Getaway", and one of my recommendations I guess.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 3, 2009)

Half Blooded Prince 6/10 God it was tedious to watch, very teeanage flicky sort i hated it


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got back from watching "The taking of pelham 1 2 3"
I'm giving it a 5.5/10 'cuz it had a few good denzel/travolta scenes especially the dialogues.
But a lot of scenes had me laughing while that was not the intention...


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

Clerks 2: mother fucking 12/10. it was hilarious. sadly I have not seen the first clerks movie.


----------



## Mashiro (Aug 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Clerks 2: mother fucking 12/10. it was hilarious. sadly I have not seen the first clerks movie.



Clerks is, in my opinion, much better than the first. But be warned: it's in black and white (doesn't really matter) and had an incredibly low budget so don't expect anything flashy. Great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny People: 4/10.  A few funny scenes, but my god...that movie dragged on forever.  I must have shifted in my seat around 100 times.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally got to watched the second half of Body of Lies...which was a bit of a letdown.

*B*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Watchmen - 7/10

Lacked a certain...something.  I can't describe it better than that.  I liked the plot, it was engaging and fit my whole person view of the world and how heroes aren't immune to what is going on around them.  However, I think it was trying to pull off something way over its head and it never got that far.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Aug 5, 2009)

Grindhouse
Planet Terror: 9/10 
Very funny and Rose McGowan was cool 

Death Proof: 8/10
Not as good as Planet Terror, but still very enjoyable. It dragged on too much from time to time. The end was funny and unexpected, imo.

Oh and both had great music.


----------



## ez (Aug 5, 2009)

appaloosa

5/10

overall, a big disappointment. i can't really name anything in particular i liked about this flick.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2009)

*Closer*

The emotions in the film are raw, the love selfish, the relationships complicated, and the sex crude. The role of Jude Law annoyed me somewhat, which perhaps is an indication that his acting was pretty good. And Natalie Portman, oh, my goodness. 

7.5/10 (extra 0.5 for Natalie)


*Cast Away*

The survival part was incredible. Tom Hanks' great acting had made it worthwhile. His Rupert Boneham(the popular _Survivor_ participant)-look was hilarious. A meaningful and thought-provoking film overall.

8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)

Watched a little bit of Van Helsing 1/10

Holy fuck, I used to like this shit?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2009)

I didnt mind Van Hellsing. Didn't like it.....didn't hate.

Speaking of movies I did hate

Bloody Murder: F

Ugh, this used to be a "worst movie ever", and since it was on that "On Demand" thing for cox, I figured I'd watch it for reviewing sake. They cut out what little violence there was, making a crap experience smell even worse......

Review will be up today and tomorrow.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

Harry Potter 6

5/10
they added scenes that weren't in the book and left out major scenes from the book. And over played the love interests in the movie as if to copy the success of a certain fantasy romance novel coughtwilightcough.


----------



## krome (Aug 5, 2009)

Snakes on a Plane

1/10

WHAT THE F-


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2009)

Funny People - 7.5 - Enjoyable movie, some very funny parts, some parts to long, but i had a good time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2009)

Soul Men: B+

While not great, I did find it to be incredibly inspired and often funny, with some good twists as well. Probably one of Bernie Mac's best movies, if not his best. Made me miss him.

Breathless: C+

I liked the acting, the subtext of the characters and some of the technique, but I found it to be kind of dull.....The jump cuts, which impress a lot of people, didn't do anything for me. If anything, they became distracting and confusing. This is my first Godard experience.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Keeping Mum - 10/10

It was rally entertaining..lots of dark humor in it.


----------



## cygnus (Aug 6, 2009)

Transformers 2 - 1/10 - seriously. I got a free ticket and sat down planning on ignoring the movie and drooling at Megan Fox, but I was too distracted by the ridiculous plot devices and excuses for explosions (fuck you Michael Bay), not to mention Shia Lebouf (sp?) randomly screaming at the top of his lungs in every scene. The 1 is for Megan Fox being hot.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2009)

*Event Horizon*

Very creepy movie. And the special effects are surprisingly good.

9/10


*L.A. Confidential*

One of the classics, and not hard to see why.

9/10


----------



## olaf (Aug 6, 2009)

*Terminator: Salvation*

better than I expected after reading so many negative reviews, not as good as 1&2 but better than 3

and it sure was entertaining

7/10


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw Public Enemies last night in theaters.  I thought the film couldn't decide what it wanted to be.  At times it was action gung-ho, other times it was like watching a bro film, but throughout the movie you got the impression that it was a documentary, which is funny because it fucks a lot of things up and takes some huge liberties. 

Not to mention that the plot really jumps around a lot and you lose a lot of what is happening.  

Not that the film was bad.  The action scenes were really cool, and when it comes to it's inevitable end you are left with a feeling of remorse.  It had an occasional human moment in it.  I'd give it a B-


----------



## cygnus (Aug 7, 2009)

Ja I saw Public Enemies just now. It just dragged on. There were some scenes that really had an impact [Billie getting the rough treatment for example] and the first half of the movie was good, but then it was like they forgot how it was going to end and instead of leading up to the final crux, like martryn said, it kinda seemed documentary-like in just retelling every little part of the story no matter how irrelevant it was to the plot.

6/10 ish.


----------



## Evil Angel (Aug 7, 2009)

Land of the Lost 2/10. I came into therate expecting to be a ok film with a couple of laughs. Oh how naive worse, it more adventure film and I only got up laughs.

The Ugly Truth 6.5/10 A better Romatic Comedy film , it made laugh quite a bit. It's enjoyable film by both sexes.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2009)

*Titanic*

Memorable scenes, memorable score. And the ending is so heart-wrenchingly perfect. 

9.5/10


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 7, 2009)

My last week movies..

X-men Wolverine

8/10

Some nice fighting scenes, but the story was totally shit, liked the headshot when the grandma was coming with the tea. 

Milk

7,5/10

Great performances, maybe a little boring here and there, only 2-3 gay moments, well done.

The Godfather I+II

9,5/10

Nice gangsta movie, first time i watched it, loved the parts with robert de niero.

The Godfather III

7/10

I wanted it to end very quickly, not horrible, but neither great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2009)

GI Joe: D-

Wow, some really bad CGI. I'll review it as soon as my brain cells return.....


----------



## Muah (Aug 7, 2009)

Reign of fire and rouge both on youtube both 7/10. Worth watching not boring.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> GI Joe: D-
> 
> Wow, some really bad CGI. I'll review it as soon as my brain cells return.....



if this movie got a *D-* from _you_ i think i may die if i see it...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 7, 2009)

Hell Boy 2 - 6/10
RocknRolla - 7/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> GI Joe: *D-*
> 
> Wow, some really bad CGI. I'll review it as soon as my brain cells return.....


----------



## Calm (Aug 7, 2009)

*Blindness* (with Julianne Moore and Mark Rufallo)

*12/10*. Truly an amazing movie that shows how humanity might be wiped out, not with a bang but with a wimper. The writers clearly thought of the angles as best as possible and i can honestly say they did an amazing job which will keep your pulse going and sympathize with characters. 

It reminded me of Fallout 3 but instead of nuclear weapons, some pathogen wipes out peoples vision, except for one person.

If your the only one who can see among the blind what will you do? Help the blind or exploit them

A must watch film...


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Zodiac*
6/10

It's like a really long episode of CSI.

I liked Mark Ruffalo's character the best... he portrayed a decent amount of range, while RDJ played the usual charismatic booze head and Gyllenhaal was the awkward guy who managed to look the same age throughout most of the story's 1969-1983 stretch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


>



Are you surprised that I rated it too low or rated it too high?

Every Which Way But Loose: B-

Gets better near the end.


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2009)

GI Joe is out? Eh. Not wasting my time.

500 Days of Summer 9.5/10
One of the best romantic (or...not romantic as the movie puts it ) comedies I've seen in a while.

500 Days of Summer and Away We Go are both my favorite movies right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2009)

films I watched in the past couple of days:

Lesbian Vampire Killers ~ *1/10*. Does not deliver in the slightest.

How to Lose Friends and Alienate People ~ *1/10*. *sigh*

Love Actually ~ *6.5/10*. Now I actually know why Keira Knightley always comes to mind when I think of this film XD

A Fish Called Wanda ~ *7/10*. I felt like watching Monty Python without actually watching Monty Python... so I settled for a few of their actors. Still a brilliant film.

Amelie ~ *7/10*.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you surprised that I rated it too low or rated it too high?
> 
> Every Which Way But Loose: B-
> 
> Gets better near the end.



I thought that it would be a pretty decent movie. Trailers look relatively good. I mean for stuff like dragonball evolution, you knew it was gonna be bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2009)

DBE>G.I Joe.

Well, I'd say they are equal. But G.I Joe cost a lot more, making it worse. 

But it's pretty lame.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> DBE>G.I Joe.
> 
> Well, I'd say they are equal. But G.I Joe cost a lot more, making it worse.
> 
> But it's pretty lame.



do you say DBE> GI-Joe in terms of just being movies, or in comparison to their source material ( I.E: dragonball evolution was shit compared to dragonball).?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 7, 2009)

*Mean Streets-B*

This movie is cool. Oh boy is it. Being one of Martin Scorsese's earliest pictures, the film has a youthful energy and carefree, almost playful attitude for most of it. The fact that it's close to forty years old never comes across, it felt as fresh as a movie made last year.

I mean, just look at De Niro's entrance. It just screams "awesome."


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2009)

Hamlet 2- I'm not sure how to rate this, because I really just left it on because there was NOTHING else to watch.  I watched it with the boyfriend, and we both kinda figured it was gonna suck really bad but at least it wasn't as bad as watching Hulk for the thousandth time.  We were both pleasantly surprised.  It wasn't a great movie, but a lot funnier than we were expecting.


----------



## CelUchiha (Aug 8, 2009)

Eagle Eye 9/10
I really like it... it was thrilling


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Once                            9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> do you say DBE> GI-Joe in terms of just being movies, or in comparison to their source material ( I.E: dragonball evolution was shit compared to dragonball).?



Both are subpar movies in general. I'd say they are equal in quality(which is minor entertainment that is also kind of embarassing to watch), but I think DBE disappointed me less considering GI Joe had the bigger budget. 

Never watched the GI Show cartoon so dont know if the movie is faithful.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Never watched the GI Show cartoon so dont know if the movie is faithful.



the cartoon was crap...there really isn't anything to be faithful too.

thats why i knew that there was not even a slim chance that this movie would be good; its basically got nothing going for it except a nostalgia wave.


----------



## Mironbiron (Aug 8, 2009)

Harry Potter 6

Good movie, great acting + AWESOME visuals; the cinematography is beautiful and the visual effects + art direction is even better.

4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Calm (Aug 8, 2009)

CelUchiha said:


> Eagle Eye 9/10
> I really like it... it was thrilling



Agreed, but i would say 10/10

Saw Transformers 2.
*
6.5/10*. The twin robots were stupid beyond belief (I wasnt amused by the gold tooth, slang, cussing "'cuz you being a bitch ass punk" <-- What? where is that funny?, and that they cant read seeing as how they are more advanced than human?!). 

The whole acting was pretty lame, particulary Shia and Megan Fox running through the explosions without so much as get a cut or anything, Shias mom, being so whiney and crying about him leaving  ("I feel smarter just being here!")

The list goes on and on...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

Tunnel Rats: B-

Uwe Boll's most recent movie shows how much he's improved as a filmmaker. Personally, I think people continue to slam him for nostalgic purposes. After all, he will always be the guy who made BloodRayne and House of the Dead.

Review will be up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Tunnel Rats: B-
> 
> Uwe Boll's most recent movie shows how much he's improved as a filmmaker. Personally, I think people continue to slam him *for nostalgic purposes*. After all, he will always be the guy who made BloodRayne and House of the Dead.


There you go again with that blanket excuse, but really. Even if this movie is as good as you say it is, I doubt it will improve Boll's image. Why? Because no one has fucking heard of it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched the trailer, looks pretty good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2009)

Public Enemies 2/5

Movie was too long in my opinion, and after a while it got rather stale to boot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> There you go again with that blanket excuse, but really. Even if this movie is as good as you say it is, I doubt it will improve Boll's image. Why? Because no one has fucking heard of it.



You only say that for nostalgic purposes. lol. 

But yeah, Uwe Boll's films are becoming more and more obscure. Anyway, the film probably effected me more because I'm really claustrophobic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You only say that for nostalgic purposes. lol.
> 
> But yeah, Uwe Boll's films are becoming more and more obscure. Anyway, the film probably effected me more because I'm really claustrophobic.


I watched the trailer, seemed like it wanted to be a serious war drama...but also indulge in the bloodletting like a standard action film.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2009)

HP4 7.5/10

I remember really disliking it before but after a rewatch, it really ain't too bad. Of course, it wasn't anything out of this world but the visual were quite impressive I must say. Soundtrack needs a lot of work though. Overall, pretty cool stuff.

BTW, which version of Apocalypse Now should I watch? Original or Redux?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I watched the trailer, seemed like it wanted to be a serious war drama...but also indulge in the bloodletting like a standard action film.



Well, this is actually the problem with the movie. The first 30 minutes make it into a wannabe "Platoon", it being a mawkish war drama. 

But it does become an exploitation film with the violence. Personally, I think it's closer to being a horror film.

Edit: Review will be up tomorrow, probably in both threads.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> BTW, which version of Apocalypse Now should I watch? Original or Redux?



Original, Redux is a dud.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanna see Apocalypse Now but Netflix doesn't seem to have it.

Frozen River 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

How the hell does it not have Apocalypse Now? Strange....


----------



## ez (Aug 8, 2009)

g.i. joe - 2/10. only gets a 2 due to the redhead being in the movie. i don't really wanna say any more.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Huh, it says its in My Queue. That's good, last time I checked they didn't have it.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 8, 2009)

Friday the 13th - 4/10. Not scary at all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2009)

GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra - 4/10.

The Perfect Getaway - 7.5/10.


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10 terminator salvation

first half was horrible, second half was ok. Trash Hollywood at it's best.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra - 4/10.
> 
> The Perfect Getaway - 7.5/10.


Was PG really a 7.5? It looked kinda meh but 7.5 pretty high for horror type movie.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 9, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution- 7/10.

It was good, but not great.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 9, 2009)

^In a so bad its good way?


----------



## 157190 (Aug 9, 2009)

G-force: 100/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2009)

Rookie said:


> Friday the 13th - 4/10. Not scary at all.



original or remake? 

Mario Bava- Maestro of the Macabre: B-

Offers more insight about his personal life than his career. Fora guy who often blended sex(implicit) and violence, he despised swearing and nudity in his films. Hence, he hated "House of Exorcism"(which was an edited version of his "Lisa and the Devil".

I wished there were more interviews with different people. Nevertheless, it was cool to see some big filmmakers acknowledging his influence. Tim Burton's "Sleepy Hollow" had a few homages to "Black Sunday"(Mask of Satan), and Scorsese was a big fan as well(he wasn't interviewed though). In "Last Temptation of Christ", the devil is a little girl, which was inspired by "Kill Baby, Kill", the first movie with an evil little girl.

More obvious imitations were from Sean Cunningham, whose "Friday the 13th" borrowed a lot from "Bay of Blood". Oddly, they only show clips from "Friday the 13th part 2", which actually stole 2 death scenes from "Bay". Also, they theorize that the screenwriters of "Alien" probably ripped off "Planet of the Vampires", thinking that "Alien" wouldn't become such a big movie. I can see that.

There are a few things I disagreed with. They claim "Baron Blood" is a classic. I didn't like it very much. I didn't realize that was Joseph Cotten though as the villain(I hadn't seen "Citizen Kane" when I saw this). 

They also made a big mistake, claiming that Bava did plenty of spaghetti westerns. In truth, he only made one, which is also his worst movie.

They also claim that if he went to the U.S to make films, like he was offered, he could've become as big as Hitchcock. But he couldn't speak very good english so he decided not too. Sadly, his death was overlooked in 1980 because Hitchcock died only 3 days later. At least he died a wealthy and (relatively) happy man. Lucio Fulci's death still bugs me(possible suicide, alienated from friends/family and career in ruins). 

But overall, if you're a fan of Mario Bava(like me), you'll like it.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 9, 2009)

The Royal Tenenbaums - 9/10.

Rushmore - 10/10.


----------



## Calm (Aug 9, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Dragonball Evolution- 7/10.
> 
> It was good, but not great.


That movie was hilarious to watch. The acting was so lame and storyline even lamer. I literally laughed my way through the movie and scratched my head through some parts. How can you make the name 'Goku' sound like a loser name by saying 'Go-Geek'? or throwing bodies in lava to run across while your crew walks around the lava and gets to the meeting spot before you do?!

Very funny but odd movie regardless...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 9, 2009)

G.I. Joe 9/10

Served it's purpose to entertain me


----------



## Salazar (Aug 9, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince: 9/10

It didn't follow the book perfectly and left out some things, but I really enjoyed it because I love the 6th book (one of my favorites) and they really brought some scenes to life very well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 9, 2009)

Up 8'5/10

Its been a loooong time since I watched a movie (lol holidays) and when i finally decide to watch something i couldnt choose better. Pixar did it again, a great movie for all the people no matter the age. Impressive visuals accompanied by a great script and sense of humour. And still theres like 4 or 5 Pixar movies better than this one. :S


----------



## Mironbiron (Aug 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> HP4 7.5/10
> 
> BTW, which version of Apocalypse Now should I watch? Original or Redux?


Do not watch the redux, lol.. the original is probably my favourite movie of all time up there with the Godfather

which I saw yesterday for the 10th time or something,


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was PG really a 7.5? It looked kinda meh but 7.5 pretty high for horror type movie.


Yeah, I liked it.  It definitely kept me entertained.  Have I seen better?  Sure.  But in a bad summer...Orphan and A Perfect Getaway are the best movies I have seen in a while.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2009)

Half of Becoming Jane 6/10

Dull.


----------



## ez (Aug 9, 2009)

transsiberian - 8/10

felt a little lacking but a good flick nonetheless.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2009)

GI Joe 2.5/5

It was rather meh, the story was meh, the cgi was horrible, the acting was okay. the only thing I liked about it was Snake Eyes.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> But in a bad summer...*Orphan* and A Perfect Getaway are the best movies I have seen in a while.



Really, Orphan?

I mean, at least The Bad Seed or The Good Son didn't try to explain away the creepiness of a murderous child with some stupid twist.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> transsiberian - 8/10
> 
> felt a little lacking but a good flick nonetheless.



Didn't like that at all. Unlikeable characters+ slow pace= lame movie.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2009)

children of man 10/10 i love that movie.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

G.I Joe  -  7/8 out of 10
The proposal - 6/7 out of 10


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2009)

Finley123 said:


> G.I Joe  -  7/8 out of 10
> The proposal - 6/7 out of 10



...lol wut? 6 out of 7 out of 10?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2009)

He's saying it would either be 6 or 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2009)

Its too confusing, change your rating system.


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

Harry Potter, Half Blood Prince, 8/10
It was the best one so far, and I rate harsh.
I was gonna rate it a 7, then put an 8.. So I decided to leave it at that.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Its too confusing, change your rating system.



hahaa sorry 

G.I Joe 7-8/10
The Proposal 6-7/10

any better? 



Vizard Ichigo said:


> Harry Potter, Half Blood Prince, 8/10
> It was the best one so far, and I rate harsh.
> I was gonna rate it a 7, then put an 8.. So I decided to leave it at that.



aah. Still haven't seen it. I'm generally not a fan of the Harry Potter series but everyone has been saying how amazing it is. Should I give it a try? hehe


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

Finley123 said:


> aah. Still haven't seen it. I'm generally not a fan of the Harry Potter series but everyone has been saying how amazing it is. Should I give it a try? hehe



Yeah, it was probably one of the best ones so far, there wasn't as much action like the previous ones though =/ but all in all it was good.

The next one, seeing as I read the book, will be a good one!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2009)

Finley123 said:


> hahaa sorry
> 
> G.I Joe 7-8/10
> The Proposal 6-7/10
> any better?



Do you often rate movies like that? 'Cause even though I don't like it, I would think using .5 increments would be easier.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you often rate movies like that? 'Cause even though I don't like it, I would think using .5 increments would be easier.



yeah haha 
I'm pretty indecisive when it comes to rating movies so I like to say "its between so and so."


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 10, 2009)

9/10 Ice Age 3 

Best part for me, very funny and entertaining. This movie is not about a great story or emotional moments, it was made for the lol's.

Gazelle: "uh uh uh uh, my hooves are burning baby, they are burning! HEHEHEHE, look at this, I can tip toe i can TIP TOE! Eat my dust, Diego WOHOOOO!

Diego the tiger: *pants*

So funny!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2009)

*Predator*: Cool movie.A lot better than the first Alien movie.Not to mention Arnie is in it .The action was pretty good to.A long with Predator being a badass.
*Score:7/10[/b[*


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 10, 2009)

Transformers 2 : 7/10

Seeing the "Fallen" reminded me a bit of that toy line, Toa Nuva. Though it looked good for a "primivite" cybertronian. Usual line up of explosions and people running, though.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 10, 2009)

Toy Story 2: 6/10. Was still okay for a Pixar flick. I never saw this but I'm gonna see the third one next year so I had to catch up


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 10, 2009)

Amadeus 8/10

Great Milos Forman film, his best along with Cuckoos nest. Everything is at a great level, acting (superb duel) and production value over the top. Its one must see of last two decades of american films. Totally recommended specially for classic music lovers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Secretary - 4.5/10

I'm not sure what this movie was supposed to portray, exactly, other than some sadomasochist relationship in a lightly-humorous way. It was a wannabe love story without the heart and a lot of service, I suspect, to S&M people and maybe cutters.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2009)

*Gladiator*:Incredibly good movie.Better than 300.It even made my top 10 list as #10(Originally it was Hellboy II).
*Score:10/10*


----------



## Koi (Aug 10, 2009)

Iron Mans.  Tony Fucking Stark/10.  Seriously, I can watch this movie like once a month or so and I still love it.  Stan Lee's cameo always cracks me up.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 10, 2009)

G.I. Joe: The rise of Cobra 6/10

A little nice surprise cause i was thinking at first it would be quite shitty but it ended being better than most of super expensive blockbusters. Sometimes its just too much videogame CGI scenes but it has some geek charm and the Paris secuence is better than some entire summer movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2009)

Bah, my "Pit and Pendulum" disk came broken from netflix. Curses! Anyway, this weeks reviews should be

1) The Mummy(original)
2) Pit and Pendulum(best not be broken this time)
3) Inglorious Bastards
4) District B13
5) Mothers Day(yes, there is a horror flick with this title).


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

> 3) Inglorious Bastards



But that's not till next week.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> But that's not till next week.



Inglorious Bastards=/=Inglorious Bast*e*rds.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, didn't see the 'a'.


----------



## Muah (Aug 10, 2009)

Derailed 7/10
Quarintine 8/10 I like the first ten minutes of quartine better than the first ten of rec of course thats all i saw of that other movie.

should i watch unkown looks kinda hard to get into. I need some japanese horro films to. Ive seen the ringu 1&2 and sirens any other good ones like those?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Transformers : Revenge of the Fallen

As a guy flick: 150000/10

As a movie: 6.5/10

Logic didn't really apply here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, I said District B13 when I meant District 9....


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I said District B13 when I meant District 9....



How do you get B13 out of 9?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2009)

District 9 fucking sucked.  Save your money!  Go watch A Perfect Getaway instead.

Chee, I was happy to see Twilight fucking sweep the Teen Choice Awards.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> District 9 fucking sucked.  Save your money!  Go watch A Perfect Getaway instead.



so how did it play out?

I'm curious since its the only summer blockbuster since Star Trek that i wanted to see...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> How do you get B13 out of 9?



There is another movie called District B13 that's sort of a rip-off of "Escape from NY".

And don't listen to Rukia, he's a troll. He'd say he likes "Bloody Murder".


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2009)

Martial, you bastard.  I signed your guestbook and this is how you repay me?  Don't be mad that I am more knowledgeable than you when it comes to this stuff.  You lack credibility.  How can you claim to be a big Horror guru and not see Orphan?!  You have seen much worse movies!!!  Recent example: The Unborn.  A piece of crap, but you definitely saw it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw, you know I love you Rukia. NOW GIMME MONEY DAMMIT!

"Orphan" isn't my kind of horror film, especially as Im low on time and would rather other movies. But I intend to see it when things calm down.....or at least on DVD.

Edit: Ugh, talk about review overload.........Every week this month I'll have to review a theatrical......they even have "The Final Destination" and "Halloween 2" come out the same week.

Ugh, hate both titles.........


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

Final Destination is getting ridiculous. I hate horror franchises, they keep going and going and going and going.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude, this is going to be the 4th one.....Tame by horror franchise standards. I mean, there are 12 "Friday the 13th" movies.....and 20+ Godzilla films(not really horror.....)

My issue with FD3 was just that the plot never went anywhere. It was a rehash of the first film. Like "Friday the 13th" or not, most of the films are quite diverse from eachother....


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 11, 2009)

Shouf Shouf Habibi!
7/10

Not that great. It didn't have much story, but the characters were all amusing and the acting was pretty okay. I liked the music and the style of the film and even though it didn't feel like it was going somewhere, I felt satisfied in the end. Sort of with films like Babel.

After seeing the series first though, this film lacked (with exceptions at the start) humor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL, I just started watching Nostalgia critic reviews. That dude is funny. I especially loved his review of "Surf Ninjas". Makes me actually want to watch that one again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 11, 2009)

Just saw watchmen.

A lot better than i thought it would be, although i can definitely see how non-fans of the GN would be a little confuzzled.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Final Destination is getting ridiculous. I hate horror franchises, they keep going and going and going and going.


_
But this is in 3D!_

Movie looks terrible, and the 3D looks like a complete gimmick. Just because you got shit flying at me does not make a good use of 3D. Hell, you can see at least three instances of shit flying at you in the commercial:
*1.*A nascar car
*2.*A Tire
*3.*a rock



			
				Martial said:
			
		

> LOL, I just started watching Nostalgia critic reviews. That dude is funny. I especially loved his review of "Surf Ninjas". Makes me actually want to watch that one again.


'bout time.

If you watch his "The Good Son" review, you've pretty much seen Orphan.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 11, 2009)

The Ugly Truth

6/10. Your average chick flick.

But there is one scene that is pure win.

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the girl is wearing the vibrating panties and has an orgasm at the dinner table.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> _
> 
> 
> Movie looks terrible, and the 3D looks like a complete gimmick. ]._


_

That's most 3-D in general....._


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> That's most 3-D in general.....


Martial, do you really think I'm that oblivious.

But some recent movies such as Coraline used the 3D as more of tool to bring depth to the image, instead of just relying throwing stuff at your face(granted Coraline had some of that too).


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah, I get you.

I can't wait to see how Alice in Wonderland will pull it off.

Hmmm, I cant think of a non-gimmicky use of 3D in horror though. But then again, the only one I can think of besides FD4 is My Bloody Valentine.

Not counting the old school 3D that was around in the 50's and 80's......


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 11, 2009)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - I thought the jump/flying stuff was hilarious (In a cool way). 8/10.

The Animatrix - A little confused about some stuff because the last time I actually sat down and watched any of the Matrix movies was back when the 3rd movie was released on DVD. I enjoyed most of it. 8/10.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan - 10/10

What sealed the deal in an epic war movie was the ending.

It touched me to the deepest part of my hellish interior.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Saving Private Ryan - 10/10
> 
> What sealed the deal in an epic war movie was the ending.
> 
> It touched me to the deepest part of my hellish interior.



Have you seen the series "Band of Brothers"?

Its done by spielberg and hanks, and even though saving private ryan is awesome, i felt BOB was the best form of WWII entertainment id ever seen.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2009)

Adventureland - 8.5 - Wasn't really a comedy but had some great lol moments. Overall a good drama/romance movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Religulous - 9/10*
Really liked this movie. I knew I would.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 11, 2009)

The Incredibles - 8/10. I'm not that much into animated movies except for the classics, but this one I liked a lot! Probably because of the superhero theme, this reminded me of Watchmen, which I loved.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> The Incredibles - 8/10. I'm not that much into animated movies except for the classics, but this one I liked a lot! Probably because of the superhero theme, this reminded me of Watchmen, which I loved.



It was Watchmen done right.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2009)

*Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa* 9/10

Still just as good as it was the first time I saw it. It's not as good as Wall-E but it is one of the best films from last year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Adventureland - 8.5 - Wasn't really a comedy but had some great lol moments. Overall a good drama/romance movie.


Fuck yeah!  I have been hyping this movie for months.  Trying to convince the nerds in this section to actually see a decent flick has been very difficult and I have been extremely unsuccessful to this point.  Rock me Amadeus was fucking win!  

GI Joe was an awful movie...why am I seeing so many positive reviews?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> GI Joe was an awful movie...why am I seeing so many positive reviews?



Most people here are young teens. They don't know what makes a movie good or bad, they just want to be entertained. 

Why else do you think Michael Bay and Roland Emmerich are almost always successful?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

G-Force

8/10


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Most people here are young teens. They don't know what makes a movie good or bad, they just want to be entertained.
> 
> Why else do you think Michael Bay and Roland Emmerich are almost always successful?



But when its a movie like GI Joe, the directors arent trying to make a deep, engaging movie that makes the viewer walk out thinking about something.

I mean the source material was a cartoon made to sell toys and give cheesy moral lessons while doing it.

Should a movie like gi joe or tranformers really be rated on anything other than how fun it is to watch?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> But when its a movie like GI Joe, the directors arent trying to make a deep, engaging movie that makes the viewer walk out thinking about something.
> 
> I mean the source material was a cartoon made to sell toys and give cheesy moral lessons while doing it.
> 
> Should a movie like gi joe or tranformers really be rated on anything other than how fun it is to watch?



Sure, but it also

1) needs CGI that's consistent.
2) needs to avoid lame ass contrivances and cliches.
3) needs to be a good movie.

A movie can be entertaining in the same way but also be good. Why do you think everyone loves Star Wars, Indiana Jones, etc? There is good entertainment and bad entertainment.

Personally, Im bothered when 170mil is used on a movie that's just not that good.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Sure, but it also
> 
> 1) needs CGI that's consistent.
> 2) needs to avoid lame ass contrivances and cliches.
> ...



This. 

Movies can be fun and good at the same time, just like Star Wars and Indiana Jones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2009)

And Transformers 2........Oh wait........


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2009)

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark - 8/10

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - 7/10, also SEAN CONNERY


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2009)

Rewatched TDK. You know my score.

And FUCK. The Wrong Man DVD I got from netflix is skipping. I swear, they need to get some new DVDs or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Sure, but it also
> 
> 1) needs CGI that's consistent.
> 2) needs to avoid lame ass contrivances and cliches.
> ...



Oh okay, yea thats true.

I was just making sure nobody was going into GI joe expecting lawrence of arabia lol.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 12, 2009)

GI Joe --- 6 or 7 out of 10....


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

The soloist, 9/10

great movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2009)

The Mummy(the original): C

Surprisingly bland...but Boris Karloff is the smex. Review should be up tonight.

The One Armed Swordsman: B-

pretty good Jimmy Wang Yu flick. Tomorrows review?

This isn't going to be a happy week for me. I expect reviews every day for like a week......


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2009)

*Dante's Inferno (2007)-D*

While the paper cut-out style is awesome to look at, and some of the interpretations of the circles are interesting, the lame sense of humor really drags the movie down. Especially with Lucifer's appearance. Instead of being terrifying, vile creature that who's also a prisoner, he's just some pot-belly red guy with horns and finger-nails painted black. HAR HAR.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 13, 2009)

*Constantine [2005] - 6/10*

Like every movie it has it's flaws but I personally enjoyed it quite a lot. Gabriel and Lucifer were both portrayed perfectly. I was rather impressed with Peter Stormare's appearance as Lucifer, it was a great performance. He managed to sound sarcastic and sinister without losing a fraction of his politeness.

Looking forward to Constantine 2 in 2012.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 13, 2009)

10,000 BC. 6 or 7/10

... Meh, it was alright. I don't usually watch films of this genre.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince* (6.7/10)
I was hoping for a bit more with this movie from the trailers, the fight with Malfoy and Harry was very very short and not as good as they made it look in the trailers. I havent read the books so Im not sure how much of the story was put into the movie as with books to movies they tend to cut a lot like with Twilight. Movie as a whole wasnt bad but I expected much more from the fight scenes...


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2009)

*The Exorcist*

Not scary at all.

5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *The Exorcist*
> 
> Not scary at all.
> 
> 5/10



KILL THE BLASPHEMER!


----------



## sasori110835 (Aug 13, 2009)

Terminator Salvarion, I'd rate it probably 7/10. The movie had pretty good action, but some points in the plot didn't seem right.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

Soloist - 3/10 - Such a fucking BORING movie...with no point...ugh...so hard to even watch this. I was warned my many not to but owell.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> KILL THE BLASPHEMER!



I can understand it being a big hit in the 70s but not in present. It'd probably be labelled as a B-movie if it were to come out in 2009. 


*Unforgiven*

Clint Eastwood movie. Enough said.

And it has got Morgan Freeman, too. Though he didn't get much chance to shine.

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I can understand it being a big hit in the 70s but not in present. It'd probably be labelled as a B-movie if it were to come out in 2009.
> 
> 
> *Unforgiven*
> ...



I only saw it a year or two ago and I still loved it.

The Pit and the Pendulum: A

Holy shit this movie was creepy. Intelligent too. I will review it, but I have no idea when I will post it. I intend to post District 9 tomorrow, Mothers Day-Saturday, The Shining-Sunday, Inglorious Bastards- Monday. So maybe tuesday?


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2009)

The Hurt Locker - 9/10, I think.  I actually got sick in the theater and wound up missing about a half-hour throughout. X[  Great film, from what I did see, though.  Most stressful movie I've ever seen, by far.


----------



## KakashisBeast (Aug 13, 2009)

Knowing: 8/10
Critics said it was really bad...I hate critics.  people are always like, "Well the critics said..." BULL!!  Who freaking cares?!  it's ME that wants to see the movie, not some dumb critic.  anyway, I thought it was okay, it had a good plotline, and even made me shed a few tears.  But it's just one of those things where it seems like something's wrong, but you don't know what.


----------



## Chee (Aug 13, 2009)

Koi said:


> The Hurt Locker - 9/10, I think.  I actually got sick in the theater and wound up missing about a half-hour throughout. X[  Great film, from what I did see, though.  Most stressful movie I've ever seen, by far.



Same here. I felt sick throughout the movie as well, it made it hard for me to actually sit down and watch it and not worry about my stomach and HOW UNCOMFORTABLE THOSE CHAIRS ARE. RAWR. I made through it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

KakashisBeast said:


> Knowing: 8/10
> Critics said it was really bad...I hate critics.  people are always like, "Well the critics said..." BULL!!  Who freaking cares?!  it's ME that wants to see the movie, not some dumb critic.  anyway, I thought it was okay, it had a good plotline, and even made me shed a few tears.  *But it's just one of those things where it seems like something's wrong, but you don't know what.*



The story, acting, pacing, special effects.


----------



## Muah (Aug 13, 2009)

My cousin vinny 9/10
fish called wanda 9/10
lord of the rings 9/10 (the two towers)
Lord of the rings 8/10 (the return of teh king)


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 13, 2009)

Nick Cage throwing the blanket on the guy after the plane crashed was hilarious.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 13, 2009)

I love you, man 8/10


----------



## Muah (Aug 13, 2009)

The strangers is the worst fucking movie ever, i refuse to rate it.

1/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 13, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> The strangers is the worst fucking movie ever,* i refuse to rate it.
> 
> 1/10*



You rated it.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 13, 2009)

GI Joe - 7/10
Mostly because I loved playing with the action figures when I was 10. Special effects were awesome too. Going into the movie I only wanted the plot to be Cobra trying to take over the world and only the GI Joes can stop them. That's pretty much what the plot was so I was not disappointed.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> The strangers is the worst fucking movie ever, i refuse to rate it.
> 
> 1/10



Post made me laugh 

I give strangers like a 4/10, pretty dumb.


----------



## Muah (Aug 14, 2009)

If you like my post thenn rep me 



The sirens 9/10 really good
quartine 7/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

District 9 - 9.5/10 Saw a free preview screening tonight and got a big ass poster! It was really good and original, cant really explain much without giving it away though. Check out my review in my sig!


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Same here. I felt sick throughout the movie as well, it made it hard for me to actually sit down and watch it and not worry about my stomach and HOW UNCOMFORTABLE THOSE CHAIRS ARE. RAWR. I made through it though.



Lucky!   I actually _literally_ got sick.  It was awful, made even worse by the fact that I've never gotten motion sick to the point of actual illness before.  I was _so_ embarassed, especially since I'd been planning to go see it for about a week with my boyfriend, and we were both really stoked to see it.  I still thought it was a great film, though.



HOPEFULLY I'll be seeing Ponyo(!!!!!! ) tomorrow night, or Monday.  And District 9 after that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> If you like my post thenn rep me



Telling people to rep you doesn't really reflect positively on you.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 14, 2009)

*District 9:*

Goddamnit! GodFUCKINGdamnit!

I can't believe that not only did I allow you swindlers, you hucksters, you bamboozlers to seduce me into watching this travesty, but that I dragged my friends off this precipice with me. Double shame on the knob-polishing critics.

This movie crucifies itself on subtext. The "social commentary" this movie builds itself around is about as developed and nuanced as the Vampire/Homosexual parallel in _True Blood_. In other words, fucking bullshit. If you're not going to derive any insight or emotional catharsis from your allegory, why fucking even bother with it? "Oh look! This vaguely resembles this! It must be profound and equivocal!"

And why the fuck is the black 'fluid' a plot device tour de force? It's simultaneously a fuel (apparently getting 3 light years to the gallon being contained in a canister the size of a cigar) and a gene-altering biochemical agent that metamorphoses humans into Prawns? Really, nao?

Not going into further detail, this movie has no plot. Yes, things happen and they do so in sequence, but there's no goddamn cohesion or purpose that propels the movie forward.

At first, it's a mundane faux documentary that beats the prawn=refugee imagery to death. You watch people get evicted by the military (about as engaging as it sounds) and the only twist (i.e. remotely interesting thing) is that they're aliens instead of black refugees. Occasionally the Prawns wild out and kick a guy across the screen or get executed. That's the *high* point. Worse yet, it's juxtaposed with interviewees telling us shit that either A) HASN'T HAPPENED YET (WAY TO SPOIL YOUR OWN MOVIE) or B)Is in the process of happening thus doesn't need to be fucking elaborated upon. I mean Christ, in a movie that's already too long the last thing it needs to do is segue away from the action to explain to me what I'm seeing.

Next, after the lead character gets infected (spoiler )... No. I don't even need to go past this. Having the lead magically (yes, it's fucking magic and Arthur C. Clarke can suck my dick) become one of the Prawns so we can get him from Point A, an annoying, xenophobic twat, to Point B, the fucking *Messiah*, with no personal growth on his part or him even showcasing *some* redeemable trait is unacceptable. We're supposed to feel some sort of emotional impact when he makes "the hard choice" despite his being self-serving only until continuing to do so would be *counterproductive* and his being an obsequious, weasel-faced douche the most positive thing you could say about the fella. And the friend gets a denouement as if anyone actually liked him!

Bored? Don't worry. The makers foresaw this and they'll gladly bombard you with NOISE NOISE NOISE and the always-loved *SHAKY* camera action for the ENTIRETY of the third act. Fuck all those "characters" and that "drama" and never mind that it's amorphous and devoid of aim. Bullets fly endlessly and heads asplode. They have the gall to play this somber music THE ENTIRE TIME as if what's on screen has any more tension or gravitas than a Resident Evil 5 frag fest. While in a mech, the lead shoots a pig at a bad guy if you had any doubts to how high-minded and mature the filmmakers were.

Finally, aware the faceless evil military (and angry nigras) wasn't cutting it as an antagonist, they shoehorn some Stone Cold Steve Austin lookalike to the frontline to act as the De Facto Big Bad. No character development, no motivation, no personality: he just "likes watching Prawns dies" in his words and antagonizing the lead scathingly despite no personal history between them. What a villain!

This is G.I. JOE wrapped in Hotel Rwanda's clothing. Mindless, vacuous action posing as shrewd and earnest satire.

Lest I forget, *WITCHCRAFT-DRIVEN AFRICAN CANNIBALISM!!!* In a movie with fucking walking, talking cockroaches they *still* felt the need to go the "Scary Voodoo Nigras" route? Never mind making Mudflap and Skidz look like Nelson Mandela; this makes the zombies in RE5 look racially-sensitive.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 14, 2009)

^I would have thought District 9 would finally be an alien movie but with a story and character development. Your review however would lead me to believe otherwise. That'd be such a shame, but I'll still have to go check for myself...



Vonocourt said:


> Telling people to rep you doesn't really reflect positively on you.


He didn't say he wanted positive reps


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 14, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

It was a good movie. It had humor, and interesting plot, good fights, good acting and seeing it was overall an enjoyable experience. 9/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> Lucky!   I actually _literally_ got sick.  It was awful, made even worse by the fact that I've never gotten motion sick to the point of actual illness before.  I was _so_ embarassed, especially since I'd been planning to go see it for about a week with my boyfriend, and we were both really stoked to see it.  I still thought it was a great film, though.
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY I'll be seeing Ponyo(!!!!!! ) tomorrow night, or Monday.  And District 9 after that.



And it doesn't help that The Hurt Locker has shakey cam, huh? 

I might see Ponyo, depends if I get bored and I'm not in the mood for a serious sci-fi.


----------



## KrishCHAOS (Aug 14, 2009)

chronicles of narnia Prince Caspian, it was on Sky Movies Premier so i thought i'd watch it to kill some of my boredness.

Not a bad movie, i'd give it a 9/10 Although the final battle should have been better


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2009)

*I love you, man - 9/10*

I don't watch comedies very often but I decided to make an exception for this movie. Good acting, cleverly done and hilarious. This is just a warm, feel good, best bud movie. I can easily say it's one of the best comedies this year!


----------



## ez (Aug 14, 2009)

Crows Zero 2 - 9/10

i dunno, i just have a weakness against these Crows Zero films. such passionate acting almost always gets to me.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2009)

District 9 - 11/10

That's how fucking good it is.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Lest I forget, *WITCHCRAFT-DRIVEN AFRICAN CANNIBALISM!!!* In a movie with fucking walking, talking cockroaches they *still* felt the need to go the "Scary Voodoo Nigras" route? Never mind making Mudflap and Skidz look like Nelson Mandela; this makes the zombies in RE5 look racially-sensitive.



For a movie that prides itself on its allegory...that seems rather hypocritical.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> For a movie that prides itself on its allegory...that seems rather hypocritical.



You were expecting positive portrayals of the Prawns or the black people their metaphorizing? 

Heavens no! Each side has "that one *good* one" who's "different from the rest" but the Prawns are mindless savages and the blacks are...it doesn't get better.


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2009)

2001 space odyssey

8/10

made me wtf and think a lot more than your average "17 again" movie


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> And it doesn't help that The Hurt Locker has shakey cam, huh?
> 
> I might see Ponyo, depends if I get bored and I'm not in the mood for a serious sci-fi.


That, coupled with the fact that we saw it in a 90-seat theater (so we had no choice but to be close to the screen) were probably what put me over the edge. D8


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> That, coupled with the fact that we saw it in a 90-seat theater (so we had no choice but to be close to the screen) were probably what put me over the edge. D8



Mine was crowded to, I felt claustophobic.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 14, 2009)

Felon- 9/10

The best movie I rented this month.


----------



## Munken (Aug 14, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2009)

District 9: C+

was it just me or does the film have one shitty ass structure. It begins as a "Cloverfield"-esque first person documentary to normal movie, and back and forth. Killed the pacing.

But not bad. Review will be up later today.

ugh, this year sucks for movies. Inglorious Basterds BEST not disappoint.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 14, 2009)

G.I. Joe
7/10

Mostly because the Accelerator Suit part actually entertained me as well as the entire chase seen. The Flashback seens involving Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow were well done and Rachel Nichols + Sienna Miller were hot. The CGI was booboo. Everything else was also quite bad but I think Channing Tatum did a pretty decent job.

Despite all of the problems, I still liked it.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> District 9: C+
> 
> was it just me or does the film have one shitty ass structure. It begins as a "Cloverfield"-esque first person documentary to normal movie, and back and forth. Killed the pacing.
> 
> ...



It's not just you.

When a movie can't even maintain the structure it sold itself on...

Much like the premise itself, the "handheld camera" style was a novelty they couldn't maintain for more than half the movie. Switching over to traditional perspective sort of kills the "authenticity" which is really the only purpose of the camcorder gimmick.


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Ponyo: 7/10


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's not just you.
> 
> When a movie can't even maintain the structure it sold itself on...
> 
> Much like the premise itself, the "handheld camera" style was a novelty they couldn't maintain for more than half the movie. Switching over to traditional perspective sort of kills the "authenticity" which is really the only purpose of the camcorder gimmick.



Oh, shit.  It's filmed in handheld? D8  Guess I'll wait for the DVD, lol.


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Lars and the Real Girl. I missed the beginning, but from what I saw and could figure out by the second and third act, I liked it.

8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

The Time Traveler's Wife: 7/10 I thought it was going to be dull but I was wrong


----------



## speedstar (Aug 15, 2009)

District 9 - 10/10

It was good. Great story & drama. Some funny parts. The action was drama-filled. Loved it.


----------



## Buster (Aug 15, 2009)

Public Enemies

7/10, it was okay.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2009)

District 9 - 8/10

Thought it was really well done, especially for such a low budget. Loved the handheld camera parts of the movie. The main actor did well. Really liked all the interview scenes.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

I reaaaaally want to watch District 9 as well as that new movie Moon. 

Last move I watched was Wanted. About 8/10 for special effects. Although, it's the most pointless movie ever.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

The Ugly Truth- 1/10

Absolute joke of a movie. The characters made absolutely no sense, one second the main girl hates the main guys ignorant view on relationships then she's getting his advice on dating? Terrible acting, most of the jokes were based around sexual innuendos and girl having orgasms, which isn't as entertaining as you'd think. Even as far as mediocre romcoms go this was atrocious.


----------



## Muah (Aug 15, 2009)

daddy day care 6/10

fahrenheit 911: 9/10 ive seen it a million times.


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

Rakkushimi-YT said:


> I reaaaaally want to watch District 9 as well as that new movie Moon.
> 
> Last move I watched was Wanted. About 8/10 for special effects. Although, it's the most pointless movie ever.



Moon is amazing. <3


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

The International: C-

Hated the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2009)

District 9:  8/10.  It was pretty good.  I had prawns for dinner last night oddly enough.  I recommend wrapping them in bacon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2009)

Into the Wild. 6/10

Second time I'm watching this film, not bad at all. The main characters personality and motivations though I can't help but hate. The guy is a total dingleberry.


Dangerous Lives of Alter Boys. 6.5/10

Kieran Culkin and Jena Malone have excellent chemistry.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 15, 2009)

In theater:
Transformers 2
It was what I expected except for longer and better fight scenes. Megan was ever so hot.  I liked it better then the first and I give it a 8.5/10


On Dvd: 
Underworld Rise of the Lycan
8/10
Effects were good I didn't like it as well as the others but the action was enjoyable and a bunch of the stuff was predictable. Rated R for Nudity/Sexual content which was really like Pg-13 sex. eh..


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2009)

District 9- *10/10*



I haven't felt this good since Star Trek. Thank you, Neill Blomkamp. Thank you for making this summer the best summer ever!


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Moon is amazing. <3



Argh. I've seen all the trailers etc. and I know what generally happens but I don't know the end. I don't know whether to watch it fully or spoil it.
So far, I've been strong and have leaned towards the former.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 15, 2009)

*Harsh Times.*
I cried at the end for the outstanding work of Christian Bale in this movie.
*10/10*
I want more movies like this David Ayer. Please.


----------



## Horan (Aug 15, 2009)

*King Kong* (2005 Remake) - 7/10. 
I'm kinda out of the _Beauty and the Beast _stuff.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuck, King Kong was so damn long. I nearly fell asleep!


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 15, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> The Ugly Truth- 1/10
> 
> Absolute joke of a movie. The characters made absolutely no sense, one second the main girl hates the main guys ignorant view on relationships then she's getting his advice on dating? Terrible acting, most of the jokes were based around sexual innuendos and girl having orgasms, which isn't as entertaining as you'd think. Even as far as mediocre romcoms go this was atrocious.



Not a surprise how my phone-call provider sent me a free ticket to watch that movie. Cause it sucks.

About King Kong.
There were some good scenes there, and bad as well. Likes 8/10 of the whole movie. That made us fall asleep...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2009)

*Hatching Pete* 6/10

This film was bizzare. I enjoyed it but mostly because I found it funny especially when it wasn't supposed to be.

*Super Bad* 6/10

Just as bizzare as Hatching Pete but in a different way. I think that if it was just the scenes with McLovin and the police I'd give it a higher rating but the other scenes went on much longer than they needed to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

Mothers Day: F

They'll make slashers using any holiday, won't they?

Review should be up in a few hours.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 16, 2009)

Charlie & the Chocolate Factory (Original): 8/10


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

G.I Joe 

3/10 Bad. I expected that, though.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 16, 2009)

I just watched Troll 2 becuase of a certain documentary, my god its the worst movie all time yet so fucking hilarious.

0/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2009)

Fraternity House - 1/10

Awful.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Saw District 9.  Best movie of the summer.  Possibly best movie of the year.  9/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> I just watched Troll 2 becuase of a certain documentary, my god its the worst movie all time yet so fucking hilarious.
> 
> 0/10



In Troll 3, the monsters are plants.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 16, 2009)

The Mist 6/10.  It would have gotten a 4 but the ending was chilling.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

The Wrong Man 8/10

Good, not as great as Hitchcock's other films. I thought that Hitchcock should've toned down that "true story" crap.

Acting was superb.


----------



## Otori (Aug 16, 2009)

Primal Fear with Edward Norton and Richard Gere. Acting was amazing, especially Norton. Awesome break out role. Good court room drama with a pretty good twist.
8/10

@Chuck Norris - Harsh Times was so  Bale should be a cholo more often.


----------



## ShodaiHokageSama (Aug 16, 2009)

GI Joe: The Rise Of Cobra 6/10 Snake Eyes Owned


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2009)

lol, I wanna see Troll 3................


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2009)

Coraline - 8/10

I finally got around to watching it. And contrary to my initial thoughts I actually enjoyed it. Perfectly entertaining.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

Columbus Day 7/10 - it was kind of a snooze fest, but I found the character relate-able which redeemed it


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 16, 2009)

A Bug's Life: 7/10 - the bugs with the foreign accents cracked me up. Also loved the "to infinity and beyond" comment in the ending credits lmao


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 16, 2009)

Public enemies 6/10

I was a little bit dissapointed with this movie. Its quite good in various aspects like realization (usual mann style with shaky digital cams) and dialogues. Acting is correct but not exceptional. The only problem I found is the lack of "soul". Im not bored watching it nor i lose my interest about the story but I dont get emotionally driven more than a couple of times during the whole film. Mann has better films than this one, which is worthy anyways.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2009)

Ponyo - 7/10

Liked it alot. very much a kids movie, but still great for adults. the imagery was great but kinda surreal at times.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

District 9 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2009)

Cleaner - 6/10

Had SLJ in it and Eva Mendes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2009)

The Shining: A

Imo, the only really good Kubrick movie. Review should be done tonight.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 16, 2009)

Iron Man - 8/10 Better than I expected. 

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - 9/10. Gotta love Indy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2009)

District 9 - 7.5 - First half was meh, boring. Second half much better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2009)

I went back and watched Rob Zombie's Halloween since the new one is coming out soon.

It was better than I remembered.  Much better than the Chainsaw Massacre remakes and the Friday the 13th remakes.  An above average slasher flick.

7.5/10.

Best of all...I got to see nudity from every single female that I was attracted to.

It was a Horror movie weekend.  Other ratings:

Red Riding Hood - 2/10
Succubus - 1.5/10
Devour - 3.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2009)

Redbelt - 7/10

Not as much fighting as I thought there would be. Movie ended up going a different way, but was still good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I went back and watched Rob Zombie's Halloween since the new one is coming out soon.
> 
> It was better than I remembered.  Much better than the Chainsaw Massacre remakes and the Friday the 13th remakes.  An above average slasher flick.
> 
> ...



Feels wierd seeing Danielle Harris's(think that's her name) breasts, as I really only know her as the little girl from Halloween 4-5. I suspect she's going to die in H2.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Redbelt - 7/10
> 
> Not as much fighting as I thought there would be. Movie ended up going a different way, but was still good.



Was pretty good up 'till that ridiculous ending.

*The Seventh Seal-B+*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2009)

Danielle Harris is 31 years old, Martial.  That's like saying Alyssa Milano didn't become hot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2009)

I know(although I didn't know she was THAT old. Looks so young), but It's just that I'm used to seeing her as a kid. 

So it's weird.

On Redbelt, the ending pissed me off too.  

Inglorious Bastards: B-

Whoa, Tarantino's movie looks nothing like this. I intend for this to be tomorrows review....


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

I kinda wanna see District 9 again, really good.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

Office Slut Shyla Stylez getting it hardcore. 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Was pretty good up 'till that ridiculous ending.



yeah the ending was kinda crummy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the dude assaulted police officers...he would be in jail when the movie ends. also i thought he was going to talk to the crowd with the microphone he asked to be brought down but ends up only accepting the red belt....also what was he going to tell the announcer guy? nothing really happened with that...also there was no closure with his wife




the other boleyn girl - 5/10
not that great a movie at all. plot didn't feel complete seemed to jump around too much at times. maybe its cause i read the book before.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2009)

*The Wrestler-A+*

What I really noticed about this movie on my second viewing, is how much it feels like a documentary. Thing is, unlike most movies that try to invoke this feel by relying on long tracking shots or shakicam(which it does have), it's mostly done with natural lightning. 

The sound design was also rather impressive at times, 'specially for a indie drama. Big highlight being when he first steps into the ring. Before he passes through the curtain, the music and cheers are muffled. Once he steps out to go to the ring, the front speakers explode and Quiet Riot's "Bang your Head" washes over and engulfs you.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Blood Rayne 

2/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 17, 2009)

Crows ZERO

Brilliant film. 8/10


----------



## Berserk (Aug 17, 2009)

District 9.

10/10


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 17, 2009)

*District 9 - 10/10*

Outstanding movie, I wouldn't expect less. I initially thought the acting would be corny but it was surprisingly very above average. Great development, kept me going through the the entire movie. The CGI was so amazing because it didn't even seem like CGI. At some points I couldn't even tell what was real and what wasn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

District 9 - 7/10

I enjoyed the film, though I can see some people's arguments against it as being valid. One problem I had with the film is that the prawns all had these super weapons but just stood around getting killed, abused, and taken advantage of by the locals. It was kind of unbelievable and ridiculous.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finishing watching two DVDs in row.

Death Race (2008) - 8/10 - a great fun to watch with drunk mates

Resident Evil Degeneration - 6.5/10 - I liked it but man, what the FUCK did they done with Leon and Claire??

Leon - a damn emo guy who never known a pleasure of hugging and kissing a girl

Claire - Oh..My..God. I thought "Is she retard?"

And where is my Jill, damn it?

Well, I would say that it'd worth a watch but only rent it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

This weeks reviews. Ugh, so busy......

1) Inglorious Bastards(today)
2) The Pit and the Pendulum(finally)
3) Leprechaun(joy...)
4) Driven to Kill(Seagals newest classic)
5) Inglorious Basterds
6) Dead Space(either saturday or sunday)


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> This weeks reviews. Ugh, so busy......
> 
> 1) Inglorious Bastards(today)
> 2) The Pit and the Pendulum(finally)
> ...



You put _Inglorious Basterds_ twice. 

Unless you mean the original from where Tarantino got his title from (though both are spelt _Bast*e*rds_, not _Bast*a*rds)._


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

According to netflix, the original is spelt "Bastards". But yeah, I'm doing both,


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> According to netflix, the original is spelt "Bastards". But yeah, I'm doing both,



I learnt about the original from an interview with Quintin Tarantino on a chat show here in the UK- they called it "Basterds".

I think. I could be wrong, but.......that's not likely.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2009)

The hangover 7/10

I admit I lold hard several times with this movie. Although it has a bit simplistic (and even stupid) plot, you must admit there's no time when the movie goes down or feels unfunny. Some of the jokes were pretty hardcore, specially some with that baby. For that kind of movie sure this is the pinnacle.


----------



## ? (Aug 17, 2009)

Hanna Montana movie 10/10

It was so great. Been a very long time since I have been moved so much by a movie. It had comic relief, romance, death and destruction, and... of course, there was Hanna Montana. 

I cried when the movie ended.


----------



## Chee (Aug 17, 2009)

悪人 said:


> Hanna Montana movie 10/10
> 
> It was so great. Been a very long time since I have been moved so much by a movie. It had comic relief, romance, death and destruction, and... of course, there was Hanna Montana.
> 
> I cried when the movie ended.



Ugggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 17, 2009)

悪人 said:


> Hanna Montana movie 10/10
> 
> It was so great. Been a very long time since I have been moved so much by a movie. It had comic relief, romance, death and destruction, and... of course, there was Hanna Montana.
> 
> I cried when the movie ended.



                 .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I learnt about the original from an interview with Quintin Tarantino on a chat show here in the UK- they called it "Basterds".
> 
> I think. I could be wrong, but.......that's not likely.



2

Read the American title. Don't know why Tarantino would refer to it that way. Don't even get why would call his movie that........

I fear that the remake will be a bit too indulgent. It's a way movie that Tarantino describes as a spaghetti western. How many spaghetti westerns are 3+ hrs long? The only ones I can think of are Sergio Leone's movies....


----------



## Nakor (Aug 17, 2009)

Traitor - 6/10

Didn't really have any twist to it for a thriller.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Traitor - 6/10
> 
> Didn't really have any twist to it for a thriller.



You didn't think the whole thing where he gets 
*Spoiler*: __ 



all the terrorists together so they blow eachother up


 was a twist?


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You didn't think the whole thing where he gets
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it coming. Though I admit it was quite clever. I was hoping for something more.

JVCD - 8/10

Was about to give it a 7/10. I was pissed about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



him going to jail at the end...I thought he was just trying to help the robbers out so they wouldn't hurt anyone


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

Flesh and Blood: The Hammer Heritage of Horror- C+

Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing narrate the story of the rise and fall of Hammmer, a british studio that specialized in horror films. Sort of interesting, but I wanted more interviews with Cushing and Lee. It should be noted that Cushing only a week after this was broadcast.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

Just saw Inglorious Basterds in Avant Premiere.
8/10.
Instant classic Tarantino movie. Surprisingly good "war movie" too. Could've been more epic, but nevertheless, outstanding movie and a recommendation for everyone!


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm seeing IB on wide release day, that way I can see the Inception teaser.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm seeing IB on wide release day, that way I can see the Inception teaser.



Still not sure why Tarantino is whoring the title........


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Still not sure why Tarantino is whoring the title........



No idea                     .


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2009)

Tokyo Gore Police - 2/10

Awful movie with only a few funny scenes. I don't think they were supposed to be funny either.


----------



## Koi (Aug 18, 2009)

Ponyo! 8/10.  Lacking the overall depth of Miyazaki's other works, such as Spirited Away, and especially Mononoke Hime, but it's still a stunning piece of animation in and of itself.  The story is smooth, the characters are fun, but there's still a certain depth missing, again.  I'm willing to overlook it in favor of the visuals, though, and a stellar (as always) soundtrack from Joe Hiashi.  Voice acting was pretty good, overall, and I especially liked Sosuke's VA, Jonas kid or not.  He did well.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> Ponyo! 8/10.  Lacking the overall depth of Miyazaki's other works, such as Spirited Away, and especially Mononoke Hime, but it's still a stunning piece of animation in and of itself.  The story is smooth, the characters are fun, but there's still a certain depth missing, again.  I'm willing to overlook it in favor of the visuals, though, and a stellar (as always) soundtrack from Joe Hiashi.  Voice acting was pretty good, overall, and I especially liked Sosuke's VA, Jonas kid or not.  He did well.



I agree that the depth wasn't there for this film as compared to some of his others, but this one seemed alot more geared toward elementary school kids. I really think he just decided to make a kid's movie, nothing more. It's not like he has anything left to prove to anyone, so why add depth to a story that really doesn't need it? Definitely agree about everything else you said.

What was the age range of people in the theater you saw it at?(if you didn't download it) I think I was the only person in the theater that was over 18 that didn't have a kid with them.


----------



## Koi (Aug 18, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I agree that the depth wasn't there for this film as compared to some of his others, but this one seemed alot more geared toward elementary school kids. I really think he just decided to make a kid's movie, nothing more. It's not like he has anything left to prove to anyone, so why add depth to a story that really doesn't need it? Definitely agree about everything else you said.
> 
> What was the age range of people in the theater you saw it at?(if you didn't download it) I think I was the only person in the theater that was over 18 that didn't have a kid with them.



I agree. :3  This movie didn't have me trying to figure out the inner workings, or analyzing characters the way Spirited Away or Mononoke Hime did, but really, Ponyo just made me wanna be a kid again.   Which I was fine with.  The sheer beauty of the film made up for that tenfold, even though depth of story wasn't even really something I was even looking for.  I still enjoyed it immensely.

There was actually a couple well into their fifties, if not later, seated a few rows in front of me.  The youngest was probably about seven or eight, and then there were a lot of middle/high school-aged girls there.  (Cheap ticket night, woo!)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2009)

Leprechaun: D-(being kind).

Ugh, review will be up later tonight.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 19, 2009)

Ponyo: 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2009)

Gossip Girl Season 2 - 9/10.

I was thrilled to read that the new Hannah Montana movie was so well received on the previous page.  I have had a copy on reserve for a long time now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bottle Rocket-A*

_"He stole his car!"_


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Bottle Rocket-A*
> 
> _"He stole his car!"_



Didn't you just see this?

Drive to Kill: D+

Wow, a Seagal movie that I dont hate! Tomorrows review.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Didn't you just see this?



Couple a weeks ago, I wanted my mom to see it before I move. Plus...it gave me a break from watching Incendiary.

*shudder*


----------



## Koi (Aug 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Bottle Rocket-A*
> 
> _"He stole his car!"_



I haven't seen this movie in a while.  I liked it.  "On the run from Johnny Law.. ain't no trip to Cleveland."


----------



## sharpie (Aug 20, 2009)

District 9 - 7/10


----------



## Cair (Aug 20, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince- 9.2/10

I cried. :-:


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2009)

lol, my Leprechaun review is the strangest review I've ever written. But not as strange as.....

Space Jam: D

Yes, I WATCHED IT! I couldn't get past at how well Micheal Jordan and the other humans took the fact THEY WERE IN A FREAKING CARTOON WORLD.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

I LOVE SPACE JAM. 

And yes, just for nostalgia reasons. 

I watched it sometime last year and it sucked. But I still love it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2009)

*The Pianist*

It's good, but it's no Schindler's List.

8/10


*The Hangover*

LOL? 

No, it's not funny at all.

3/10


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 20, 2009)

Ip man- 10/10

A must-watch for all kungfu fanatics. The story of Bruce Lee master, a kick-ass movie with a little bit of drama.


----------



## Heran (Aug 20, 2009)

A Bucket of Blood - 6.5/10

 This film was part of a compilation DVD with 2 other titles that I picked up in a bargain bin for £1. So with that in mind I lowered my expectations and started with A Bucket of Blood. There are afew things I can nitpick about which would drag this post into the paragraphs but there isn't any need. All I'll say is if you're after some easy viewing (A sunday afternoon hangover film perhaps). You might get afew laughs out've it too depending offcourse on your sense of humor.

 I'll get around to posting my opinions on the other two films. For now I'll leave you with a lol moment from A Bucket of Blood.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not far into the film. Walter Paisley (The main character) finds his land lady's cat stuck in the wall of his flat. There is a hole in the wall which seems perfect for reaching in and pulling it out. Instead he stabs the wall which leads to stabbing the cat. He stabs the wall around 7 or 8 inches to the right of the hole. With that in mind I don't think his intentions were to kill it. Yet the option was there to simply pull the cat out. .


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2009)

Knocked Up 7/10, mildly amusing


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 20, 2009)

District 9 - 7.5/10.

The title is a bit deceiving.  It's less about District 9 than it is about a man who does some amoral things and then has fate lay some smackdown on him and the craziness that follows.  In this way it reminded me of Drag Me to Hell.  This is what makes the movie interesting.  You don't really know what is going to happen to him.  
I'm not sure if this movie would be considered a summer blockbuster.  But of the ones I have seen (Star Trek, Terminator, Transformers(All 7/10)) this one has been the best.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 20, 2009)

Sonatine (Takeshi Kitano)
8/10

Amazing movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2009)

I started to watch the Japanese version of Pulse last night. I couldn't finish it because it was atrocious.

Boring, uninteresting, no redeeming qualities whatsoever.

I'd rate it a 1/10--the 1 for being almost interesting at first. Actually, fuck that, I'm taking the 1 back for being a cock tease.

0/10.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 20, 2009)

District 9 - 9/10
Great story, great characters, i was pleasantly surprised by this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I started to watch the Japanese version of Pulse last night. I couldn't finish it because it was atrocious.
> 
> Boring, uninteresting, no redeeming qualities whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Boo! You know nothing about cimema. Sure, the film is pretty boring, but the cinematography was awesome. I've never seen japan look so isolated and depressing. 

Furthermore, it's a metaphor to how we isolate ourselves from other people with technology(computers, etc), as well as suicide(an issue in Japan).

The remake was more entertaining, but dumbed the story down.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

D-9 again, I stand by my previous rating.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2009)

District 9 had great characters?  Really?





CrazyMoronX said:


> I started to watch the Japanese version of Pulse last night. I couldn't finish it because it was atrocious.
> 
> Boring, uninteresting, no redeeming qualities whatsoever.
> 
> ...


The American version of Pulse was pretty terrible as well.  Kristen Bell was it's one saving grace for me.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 21, 2009)

*Meet the Spartans*-0/10

What a terrible movie! You think Kevin Sorbo would have more sense to pick something with decent humor instead of blantant product placement.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Meet the Spartans*-0/10
> 
> What a terrible movie! You think Kevin Sorbo would have more sense to pick something with decent humor instead of blantant product placement.



I thought some aspects of that movie was funny. Of course, I agree with you, shitty movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2009)

lol, Meet the Spartans is a guilty pleasure of mine. I have very poor taste in comedy.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

I just thought the part where every man started skipping to I Will Survive (and the french kisses for the men and high fives for the women, mostly because my friends kept high fiving me and pretending to kiss each other. lulz) and the spray on abs was funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2009)

The gay jokes were funny. I liked that bear commercial bit. 

The film is bad, but in a cool way, imo......I really like some shitty stuff.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I certainly didn't get it. 


I did, however, watch Edmond last night. I'd give this on a 7-8/10.

Pretty decent, funny in parts, mildly intriguing in others. Nothing too spectactular, but a good film all around.

I liked how Edmond slowly decends into pure insanity over the course of the movie. Then he's just a rambling lunatic at the end. All he wanted was some sex and for people to treat him straight!


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

White Chicks is incredibly stupid and crap too but I watch it everytime it comes on tv


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw G.I Joe and i give it a 7 out of 10.

Sure it was cool to go back into a show that i saw many years ago, but still it didnt transfer the mystique of the original show THAT much as i expected.
The visuals were vey big but at some points it was quite clear that they abused on CGI and rendering as parts of the movie just totally seemed to come out straight from a comnputer graphic manipulation.
Even so, behond all that, the movie entertained me with the continuous action and interaction between characters within a reasonably good plot.
Just expected more from it and maybe thats why to me it didnt convince to be on a rating that reflected the whole budget and original show popularity.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2009)

Coraline
3/5, pretty good in my opinion could have been better though, Dakota Fanning's voice kinda got on my nerves after a while.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds: A-

I intend to review it tonight.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 21, 2009)

Antichrist 3/10

Recent von Trier film and what a disaster. Its so pretentious that sometimes becomes even funny, bad thing when the film is about a huge drama like the loss of a son. Worst cause its self aware and self inducted. Actors are decent tough sometimes their reactions and dialogues are so bad or atrocious not even good acting can save it. And well, theres a couple scenes that, lets say, hum, graphically explicit violence and genitalia are not very good friends.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Observe and Report 
mehhhh 6.5/10 I'd say


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2009)

Defiance: C

Strange seeing this right after Tarantino's movie. Well made, but too aware of its own melodramatic pretenses.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards
3.5/5
Great movie, Brad Pitt was great in his role.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds 9/10 movie was awesome.


----------



## Muah (Aug 22, 2009)

crash 9/10


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 22, 2009)

Julie&Julia 
9/10

It really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds 9.5/10

Loved it, funny ass movie.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2009)

District Nine :4/5 very good movie if u can get over the character flaws


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 22, 2009)

Drag me to hell 5/10

It begins quite promisingly with some cool terror secuences and a little touch of disgusting shit. But as long as the movie continues it start to losing fuel and while it maybe becomes funnier the appeal its no longer the same. i know its a self parody and a self honoring title to that kind of cheap ass terror movies and the shit Raimi did in his begginings but I felt more could be done. I lold with the goat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2009)

The Shootist: A-

Wow, before Eastwoods "Unforgiven", Don Siegel did a John Wayne vehicle that explores similar issues. It's pure melodrama, with little action, but the actors are sincere and the relationships aren't heavy. They rely on subtext, which is cool. Ron Howard almost becomes annoying, but I liked how he developes. 

It's cool seeing Wayne, James Stewart, John Carradine, Scatman Crothers and Ron Howard(all people I like) in a movie.....


----------



## squilliam (Aug 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Defiance: C
> 
> Strange seeing this right after Tarantino's movie. Well made, but too aware of its own melodramatic pretenses.



woah, that's weird, I JUST finished watching that movie

I have to say that I agree with your comment, but the action scenes kinda made it up a little to me 

Overall: C+/B-


----------



## cygnus (Aug 23, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

10/10

One of the best movies I've seen in a looong time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2009)

Dead Space: B-

Animated zombie movie! Review should be up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Mysterious Skin.


I can't even rate it...oh my god


----------



## ez (Aug 23, 2009)

Gone Baby Gone

8.5/10 

Very intense film. I quite enjoyed it in all aspects. Great directing more than anything else, though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Final Destination 3D - 3.5/10.  Hopefully this is the last one.  The 3D effects did virtually nothing for me.  My Bloody Valentine did a much better job utilizing the 3D.

My Bloody Valentine had much better acting as well.  (Pretty sad.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately Rukia......No one believes you. lol.

Do they at least advance the story at all? FD2 went 'a little' deeper into it(although it turns out to be false, according to FD3, and what the hell was Tony Todd anyway? He gives crappy advice!). FD3 did nothing new. So does FD4 add anything new besides the 3D gimmick?

Sadly, Im more likely to watch that on Friday instead of H2....which I'll probably see early next week.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Final Destination...having a story?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2009)

lol, actually, I like the story of FD. The thought of using death as an invisible entity is very clever.

It's just that the sequels turned it into a basic slasher. They death scenes are the only reason to watch them. FD1 wasn't a great movie, but it was an interesting one. I prefer FD2.....but only because of the deaths. lol. 

As for this weeks reviews......

1) Dead Space
2) Grudge 3
3) Final Destination.
4) Strangers on a Train(either this week or next)

H2 next week. Im also watching "Lakeview Terrace", but dont think I'll review it(after last weeks hell)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Alpha Dog  7/10


I kept screaming at Justin Timberlake " NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO "


----------



## Adonis (Aug 23, 2009)

*Inglorious Basterds- B+*

Tarantino hasn't lost his knack for engaging, albeit frivolous, dialogue and great characters but the plot could have been just a tad tighter. I swear, the dialogue has more rising action/dramatic tension/climaxes than the ADHD-addled action scenes.


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds - 8/10(9/10 in hindsight)


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 23, 2009)

Julie and Julia...  I was forced to see it.

I give it a good 8/10 cause it was remotely interesting and the story was quite unique. Being more of an action person I was not to pleased but it was a really good movie. Just after watching it, I wanted to play Team Fortress two once I got home. xD

But it was alright.  ^^


----------



## Nakor (Aug 23, 2009)

Doubt - 7/10

Great acting(Amy Adams did the best IMO). The film has a really good message to it. Reason I gave it a 7 was because while it was a good film, it didn't keep me that interested.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says...Orphan was an above average movie.  It's definitely one of the 10 best I have seen this year.

(Already reviewed it over a month ago.  I just wanted to get my point across further.  )


----------



## Nakor (Aug 24, 2009)

High School Musical 3 - 6/10

Not as good as HSM 2, but still entertaining. 
Zac Efron + Vanessa Hudgens = adorable


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 24, 2009)

500 Days of Summer- 7/10 cute movie~


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

^i'm surprised that got a relatively low rating

i thought it was funny enough to at least warrant an 8/10.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*

Poor adaptation in many parts, and almost everyone is acting out of the character. 

5.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

The Pelican Brief 6/10

It was okay but feels really outdated now.


----------



## Altron (Aug 25, 2009)

Stay Alive - 7/10 - Watched the "Director's Cut", and it was decent, i loved the history of Elizabeth Bathory and i love gaming. Acting was decent, but it could have been better.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 25, 2009)

nick and norah's infinite playlist 10/10 really funny and cute movie


----------



## Berry (Aug 25, 2009)

The last King of Scotland. 9/10

Man, what a harrowing film.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 25, 2009)

Alpha Dog

9/10

Pretty good but sad ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2009)

Black Sabbath: A-

I've already reviewed this, so I'll just paste my old review. lol, I'm not very proud of my old reviews.....

BLACK SABBATH(1963)
(Directed by Mario Bava) 

Plot: Three tales off terror, hosted by Boris Karloff. This is a review of the Italian version(which is somewhat different than the American version.)

THE TELEPHONE

Plot: A woman receives mysterious and menacing phone calls.

Review:

Wow, so this is where “Black Christmas”, “When a Stranger Calls” and “Scream” got the phone call plot device from. “The Telephone” is a normal thriller. While having a few twists and taboo breakers, I personally thought it was kind of boring and forgettable. The suspense is decent, but it’s just kind of there. Michele Mercier(Rosy) is credible and so is Lynda Alfonsi(Mary).

2.5/4 stars 

THE WURDALAK

Plot: After their father returns from slaying a vampire(Wurdalak), a family now must figure out if their father has returned as a Wurdalak as well.

Review:

This was a very atmospheric, suspense driven piece that thoroughly creeped me out. If you like “Black Sunday”, you will like this. It’s very gothic, chilling, and has some nice twists as well. The characters are all appealing and the story is intriguing. My only qualm was the usual “Even though I know he’s dead and probably a vampire, he’s still my * enter relation*. Besides that, it is still a very terrifying piece of horror. Boris Karloff(Gorcha) is creepy as hell. Mark Damon(Vladimire) does fine with what he has to do. Susy Anderson(Sdenka) was the weakest link here. She simply didn’t sell me. The rest of the cast does fine. 

3.5/4 stars

THE DROP OF WATER

Plot:A house nurse steals the ring off of a recently dead widow. Unfortunately, the widow is now a ghost who wants her ring back!

Review:

I didn’t expect “The Wurdalak” to be topped, but I was pleasantly surprised here. If you are a fan of Dario Argento’s “Suspiria”, you have to admire this film. The bright use of colors, surreal cinematography and the high level of suspense clearly inspired Argento for his films. The movie also has some very frightening imagery(the corpse) and an unnerving ending. Jacqueline Pierreux(Helen) carries the film admirably.

3.5/4 Stars

Violence: Some random bits of violence, some bitings, stabbings and a nasty corpse.

Nudity: None, although there is some implicit lesbianism.

Overall: “Black Sabbath” is a must see because of “The Drop of Water” and “The Wurdalak”, which are terrifying tales. Granted, “The Telephone” was a bit of a letdown but luckily isn’t bad enough to drag the experience down as a whole.

3.5/4 stars


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 26, 2009)

GI Joe - 7/10.  Okay so I've been dishing out a lot of 7/10 this summer.  This film was my most anticipated one being a fan of the cartoons.  I suppose the important thing to remember about the movie is it's called the Rise of Cobra.  Things aren't really as they should be until the end.  I didn't really care for the whole Duke/Anna/Rex deal.  Sort of bogged down the whole movie for me.  If you like lots of action, blowy up stuff like I do well this movie is for you.  Lots of bad guys showing up and shooting and stabbing and stealing stuff.  The power suits didn't bother me as much as I thought they would.  They are really only used for one action sequence and aren't any over the top then any of the other gizmos being used by villians/heroes in the film.  Liked the cast expecially Wayans as Rip Cord.  And of course Snake Eyes vs. Storm Shadow was superb.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 26, 2009)

Public Enemie.

9/10

I really liked the movie and Johnny Depp was awesome in the role.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 26, 2009)

Funny People - 7/10

The money had a good premise, and I liked the ideas put forth behind it, but the ending was pretty meh. I liked it, but it wasn't funny as expected. And the romance was too much of a physical thing for it to be "first trulubz".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2009)

Willow 8/10

In the theatre - Inglorious Bastards 7.5/10


----------



## narutokungames (Aug 26, 2009)

GI Joe Rise of the Cobra

8/10


----------



## Angelus (Aug 26, 2009)

Justice League: New Frontier

Pretty good, but not as good as people say it is. A solid 7/10.


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 26, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs.. 9/10. Epic movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Aladdin 9/10

Funny movie. ^_^


----------



## Tifa (Aug 26, 2009)

Artificial Intelligence (AI) 8/10 

Haley Joel Osment is such a good actor!


----------



## escamoh (Aug 26, 2009)

assassination of jesse james by the coward robert ford: 9/10
the main complaint i hear is that it was too long and slow paced but i thought it was alright (2hr 30min) and casey affleck was REALLY friggin good in this. brad pitt, sam rockwell, jeremy renner and the rest were also good

district 9: 9/10
amazing, one of the best of the year

inglorious basterds: 5/10
aside from the funny brad pitt provided and the performance by the SS sneaky guy, the movie was mediocre

the darjeeling limited: 2/10
2 only for the pretty cinematography and good music. this film is dull hipster lameness, i only got a little more than half way through before shutting it off


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 26, 2009)

Mänd som hatar kvindor (swedish movie) - 9/10 Awesome movie


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Dexter Season 3*
I know it's not a movie but I watched it on DVD. Close enough. Anyway, it was pretty damn amazing. I love Dexter so much! I am gonna try to convince my mom to get Showtime so I can watch season 4 without waiting for the DVD.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you above downloading or something? 

I usually don't even wait a week for it to air on my satellite. :taichou


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't download movies because I have a super slow computer. I download music like a friend, though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2009)

I still used to download TV when I had a computer that would struggle with even low res video. All you need is some media device (an Xbox/PS3 would do fine) and you're set for watching it on your TV instead of your slow PC. 

Unless you meant you have a super slow internet connection.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, super slow connection is what I meant. And I don't have a 360/PS3


----------



## Mia (Aug 26, 2009)

Titanic. It made me cry like a baby, I always cry 

10/10


----------



## stardust (Aug 27, 2009)

_Mysterious Skin;_ 9/10

A rather odd premise, about childhood abuse and alien abduction. But it all weaves together, and makes sense. It's horribly tragic, and rather gritty. With an ambiguous ending, I was left feeling rather subdued. I finished watching it about fifteen minutes ago or so, so I'm still somewhat feeling like that.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2009)

*20th Century Boys Chapter 2: The Last Hope*

Many manga series when adapted into live-action movies had ended up failures, or mediocre at best, like Death Note and Battle Royale. But 20th Century Boys is different. It's a rare exception. The awesomeness of its adaptation simply goes off the chart. But you have to read the series to fully understand and appreciate it. If not, it'll confuse the hell out of you due to the complexity of its plot and the large number of characters. Therefore, I only highly recommend it to the fans of the series.

P.S. Kanna-chan is so cute!!!

Ahem...

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2009)

The Bridge on the River Kwai: A+

Damn, even better than "Lawrence of Arabia"(both were directed by David Lean)

The Grudge 3: D

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2009)

*Requiem for a Dream*

Simply brilliant. I can't describe it, you really have to see it for yourself. I can only say this will give you a movie experience like nothing before. And Jennifer Connelly is gorgeous.

10/10


----------



## Mia (Aug 27, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> _Mysterious Skin;_ 9/10
> 
> A rather odd premise, about childhood abuse and alien abduction. But it all weaves together, and makes sense. It's horribly tragic, and rather gritty. With an ambiguous ending, I was left feeling rather subdued. I finished watching it about fifteen minutes ago or so, so I'm still somewhat feeling like that.


sounds interesting now when its not Sasuke_Bateman's whinings. 


Yasha said:


> *Requiem for a Dream*
> 
> Simply brilliant. I can't describe it, you really have to see it for yourself. I can only say this will give you a movie experience like nothing before. And Jennifer Connelly is gorgeous.
> 
> 10/10


----------



## Tifa (Aug 27, 2009)

An American crime 8/10

One of the most disturbing movies I've seen and its based on a true story. 
Its scary how evil humans can be.


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2009)

Ladybee said:


> An American crime 8/10
> 
> One of the most disturbing movies I've seen and its based on a true story.
> Its scary how evil humans can be.



BAW. I MISS VONOCOURT.

He hates that movie.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> BAW. I MISS VONOCOURT.
> 
> He hates that movie.


 
Who is VONOCOURT?


----------



## Chee (Aug 27, 2009)

Ladybee said:


> Who is VONOCOURT?



Vonocourt is another movie-geek on here. He hasn't been on lately cause he had to move from Florida to New York for college.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Aug 27, 2009)

naruto the movie: stone of gelel or was it naruto the movie: gaurdians of the crescent moon either way i give stone of gelel 9/10 for action  and gaurdians of the crescent moon 9/10 for hilarity and action


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 27, 2009)

Desperado. 9/10.

I can't really find anything I didn't like. It kept me interested all the way through.


----------



## narutokungames (Aug 27, 2009)

DOUBT 8/10


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 27, 2009)

Devil's Reject. 

Wins more than life tiself methinks


----------



## Miss Rasengan (Aug 27, 2009)

i saw a laughing film called duplex is old but i liked!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw Street Fighter 4: the ties that bind. To think I was about to consider buying this shit after seeing the trailer. 

Good thing I went to youtube first because I couldn't wait to see something that seemed almost as good as the first movie. Boy was I wrong. A Street Figher movie with no fighting?  And some lame ass philosophy and marriage problems. Only two villains are in this movie and they're the two nobody gives a shit about.

I wonder if the movie with Dan and Birdie is any good? That's the only one I've never seen.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 27, 2009)

Fighting was hilarious

Glad I didnt pay to see it


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

Tropic Thunder (on tv last night) 10/10


----------



## aeclasik (Aug 28, 2009)

district 9 - 8.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 28, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards - 8.5/10

I really enjoyed the how the scenes were played out in their entirety.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 28, 2009)

Map of the sounds of Tokyo 4/10

Spanish movie that takes place in Tokyo. Although the argument is not bad, a chick who has a secret life as assassin cant finish a job cause she falls in love with a spanish guy that recently lost his grilriend (thus the hiring from the girl's parent). The thing I cannot stand its how is filmed most of the times, annoyingly and missing the opportunity. It fels sometimes like an Almodovar film but without the genius of him. Good points are the location and some scenes (few )


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2009)

The Final Destination: C-

Best part about it was the trailer for "Avatar", but it was a little bit better than I expected. Anyway, I plan on watching "Halloween 2" tomorrow. I'll post both reviews up as "movies of the week" tomorrow. However, Ill probably put this on my site tonight.

In comparison to the other sequels? (keep in mind that its been awhile since I've seen any of them).

Final Destination: C+/B-
FD2- B-/B
FD3- C(I liked the main girl enough to hope they'd survive).

But seriously, this was a terrible way to end the series, even though it's an okay movie.


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2009)

Just saw The Hurt Locker.  Was really good, much better than I expected.  Going off an estimate ranking, I'd put it around 8-8.5.


----------



## Sandisk (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty Woman. 7/10

It was quite good actually. There's a few good ones but I don't usually care for romcom's.


----------



## aeclasik (Aug 28, 2009)

drag me to hell - 5.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2009)

Only Yesterday 9/10

How the hell has this Ghibli movie just go under the radar? Watched it yesterday and its a fantastic piece of work, really well written, great dialogue and tight plot (surprisingly for a ghibli movie). I wanna watch it again.


----------



## Ulio (Aug 28, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Rambo III , based in afghanistan the movie has some good quotes and the start is interesting but the action sequences aren't very well done like in the other movies ( specially the last one).

6.5/10 Not many good action movies now days, thats why this old one gets a higher score then it probably deserves.

And the one before that was YES Man.

Loved that movie. At Start, didn't understand what it was going to be , was expecting a over-the-top Jim Carey. But he did great, him and Zoey had some great on screen presence. Which helped alot in some rather unpleasant parts of the movie.
The music was amazing. Lots of indie bands and Zoey Deschanel herself singing.

7.5/10 Great Movie. I only give 8/9/10 to epic movies. This one of the movies you can watch  twice and enjoy but not remember it for greatness (ala Lord of the rings).


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2009)

Strangers on a Train: A-

After my last Hitchcock outing(Frenzy), I'm pleased to say I love this one. I think I'll review it, but not sure(and it probably wont be up till Sunday).


----------



## Codde (Aug 28, 2009)

Blue Spring (Aoi Haru) - 8/10.  Didn't know much about the film outside of the setting before watching. I expected something more along the lines of Crows Zero, so it's 'bleakness' was a bit surprising. Overall it was a good movie with a fairly interesting cast of characters. It could've benefited from being slightly longer though.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 29, 2009)

*Drag me to Hell (2009) - 8/10*



Enjoyed it till the end. I really felt like the main character deserved to get what was coming to her.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2009)

*Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen*

Brainless film. And I'm not a fanboy of Megan Fox, so...

5/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 29, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> *Drag me to Hell (2009) - 8/10*
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed it till the end. *I really felt like the main character deserved to get what was coming to her*.



How?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2009)

She was stupid enough not to check the envelope?


----------



## Chee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> She was stupid enough not to check the envelope?



So she has eternity in hell, tortured, because she didn't open an envelope?...man, I guess brain farts are a sin.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 29, 2009)

he's just not that into you 8/10 funny and cute


----------



## Riamu (Aug 29, 2009)

Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen - 8/10

Action was better in the first but this had way more comedy and was very fast paced,.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 29, 2009)

Vertigo 6.5/10 

Well I wasn't really in the mood for a psychological movie


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2009)

> So she has eternity in hell, tortured, because she didn't open an envelope?...man, I guess brain farts are a sin.



Bitch should have given the old woman the extension. Tho old woman can't keep up with mortgage payments but can call demon from hell to take your soul


----------



## Chee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Bitch should have given the old woman the extension. Tho old woman can't keep up with mortgage payments but can call demon from hell to take your soul



Old woman should've moved in with daughter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2009)

Halloween II: D-

Not to be confused with the original "Halloween 2". I hated it, even though it's not poorly made. But my review shall be up soon. Rob Zombie needs to go whore another series. He'd probably do better with a "Friday the 13th part II".


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

Inglorious Basterdz: 9.5/10. Quentin does it again!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2009)

Drag me to Hell still pisses me off.  Why the fuck did that gypsy woman punish that banker so severely?  It wasn't justified at all!  Why did that gypsy woman deserve sympathy?  She had multiple extensions already!  AND SHE STOLE ALL OF THE BANKER'S CANDY!!!  The Gypsy woman got what was coming to her...I hope they make a second film just to show her being tortured for eternity.  Fucking bitch.

And Martial, I hated Halloween as well.  But I don't see how you can give it a worse score than The Final Destination.  That movie was much worse.  The only possible reason for you to give it a worse score is because you walked in with greater expectations.  Because the movie was a remake of the original classic...you felt a need to punish it with a lower score since it was so bad.  (It was still better than Final Destination...and deep down...you know I am right.)


----------



## Mαri (Aug 29, 2009)

Star Trek: 9/10 .
Actors were , acting was , and plot was pek 

Nuff said :ho .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2009)

This trailer is excellent.  I saw it for the first time at Inglorious Basterds.  I doubt the movie will be as good, but it's definitely worth a look after seeing this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YptnZpqJzqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2009)

Halloween 2 - 3/10

VERY boring.

I had scarier moments watching the original... honestly.


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2009)

Forrest Gump 8.5/10


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Inglorious Basterdz: 9.5/10. Quentin does it again!!!



I must concur,worth the ten bucks to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Drag me to Hell still pisses me off.  Why the fuck did that gypsy woman punish that banker so severely?  It wasn't justified at all!  Why did that gypsy woman deserve sympathy?  She had multiple extensions already!  AND SHE STOLE ALL OF THE BANKER'S CANDY!!!  The Gypsy woman got what was coming to her...I hope they make a second film just to show her being tortured for eternity.  Fucking bitch.
> 
> And Martial, I hated Halloween as well.  But I don't see how you can give it a worse score than The Final Destination.  That movie was much worse.  The only possible reason for you to give it a worse score is because you walked in with greater expectations.  Because the movie was a remake of the original classic...you felt a need to punish it with a lower score since it was so bad.  (It was still better than Final Destination...and deep down...you know I am right.)



Partially. I had higher expectations from H2. But I think H2 insulted the more respectable horror series than FD4 did with its forgettable series.

Also, I think I was too kind when I initially rated FD4(in my actual review, I gave it a 2/4, same as H2). I would say H2 is slightly better than FD4 because some of the directing felt inspired. The script was just as terrible as FD4 though.

Speaking of which, the review should be up in 20 minutes or so. 

I'm going to go ahead and space out my reviews. The plan is posting 3 a week + a theatrical if there is one. So expect this week

1) Strangers on a Train
2) Halloween(the original)....I think.
3) Either Herculus in the Haunted World or Killer Meteors.

Not sure if I'll review Gamer yet......


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds _(Quentin Tarantino, 2009)_

I could go on and write at least 1 1/2 pages about what I liked about this movie, but I'll just drop one name:
Hans Landa. 

It's an awesome movie, in my opinion in the same leaque than his first works.

9,5/10


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Drag me to Hell still pisses me off.  Why the fuck did that gypsy woman punish that banker so severely?  It wasn't justified at all!  Why did that gypsy woman deserve sympathy?  She had multiple extensions already!  AND SHE STOLE ALL OF THE BANKER'S CANDY!!!  The Gypsy woman got what was coming to her...I hope they make a second film just to show her being tortured for eternity.  Fucking bitch.
> 
> And Martial, I hated Halloween as well.  But I don't see how you can give it a worse score than The Final Destination.  That movie was much worse.  The only possible reason for you to give it a worse score is because you walked in with greater expectations.  Because the movie was a remake of the original classic...you felt a need to punish it with a lower score since it was so bad.  (It was still better than Final Destination...and deep down...you know I am right.)



I was planning to see Halloween 2 but after so many bad reviews and watching the old series again i think i will pass. I lost all respect for the Halloween series afther viewing all the movies that came afther Halloween 4. I think the worst one is  Halloween:"Resurrection"(uh) were Busta Rhymes
beats up Michael myers that was when i lost all hope Rob zombie should just make texas chainsaw massacre or friday the 13th or something original because he realy doesn,t get Halloween.

Anyway i saw Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen it was meh
Action was decent but the story sucked

5/10


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2009)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (1967) 

10/10


So beautiful 

"You and your whole lousy generation believes the way it was for you is the way it's got to be. And not until your whole generation has lain down and died will the dead weight of you be off our backs! "


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

I watched Fight Club and I rate it a 9/10. The movie really sucks you towards the end.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2009)

Seven Swords

It was good at the beginning, but then Kualo(Jiajia Chen) died.

6/10


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2009)

Titanic 9/10

I saw it again from front to end. Its been a long while since I watched this. Its still pretty powerful. While I didn't cry, this is still rather powerful and the special events were downright brilliant. It was well acted. The characters were all believable and memorable. The love stroy was a bit too um... Whats the words to describe it? Sappy, maybe? Either way, its quite compelling for its 3 hours and well worth a watch. Leo did a really nice job.


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2009)

Spider-Man - 7/10.  Ah, the good ol' days.  You know, before _jazz numbers_.   Fun movie, though, really.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw Ponyo a couple of weeks ago. 9/10.

The creepiness of Ponyo's dad was the -1. Everything else was perfect.


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds again, same rating as before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2009)

Lakeview Terrace: D

Not reviewing it, but God was this movie stupid. It begins as an interesting cock battle between 2 egomaniacs but quickly falls down to predictable thriller mode. I didn't buy Samuel Jacksons character taking it too far and the pedo from "Hard Candy" wasn't that much more likeable. Seriously, Jackson is obviously the villain but he isn't that much worse than the protagonist. wtf......

Odd that Ebert gave it a 4/4.....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

^I agree, stupid, dumb, lol at the ending, shitty movie.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 31, 2009)

I actually liked lakeview terrace . Not exactly sure why but when I saw it I was really in the mood for some samuel L. Jackson. that, and when my MOM wanted to see it ( she is in to "chick flicks" and garbage like that) I though it was going to be horrible. I saw it again 2 months ago on netflix and it was still relatively good.

THe pacing kind of sucked though. I thought he was going to get some kind of redemption at the end buy SLJ just gets fucked at the end.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2009)

killshot - 6.5/10

pretty underwhelming directing i thought. the story wasn't particularly amazing either, but it was decent enough to keep me interested throughout. the climax happened a bit too quickly, though. the saving grace for this movie is the acting, namely Joseph Gordon-Levitt's performance. for me, anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I actually liked lakeview terrace . Not exactly sure why but when I saw it I was really in the mood for some samuel L. Jackson. that, and when my MOM wanted to see it ( she is in to "chick flicks" and garbage like that) I though it was going to be horrible. I saw it again 2 months ago on netflix and it was still relatively good.
> 
> THe pacing kind of sucked though. I thought he was going to get some kind of redemption at the end buy SLJ just gets fucked at the end.



The ending ruined it for me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If he just dropped the gun, Samuel would still not be able to shoot him because there are so many cops. He'd also have the proof that Sam was the one behind the botched fake robbery. But no, he goads Sam into drawing his weapon and being killed, making his kids orphans. But we're supposed to think thats okay, because he's having a child itself.




The film could've been great. It's basically about Suburbia crumbling, symbolized by the threat of the big fire. But it never developed its own story well enough.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 31, 2009)

Taxi Driver- 10/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2009)

Princess Mononoke 9/10

It was on and watched it again and still as good as ever. Lady Hiboshi the whore needed to die tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds - 8/10

It was a fun movie, certainly a highlight of my trip, but it wasn't one of the best movies I've ever seen or anything. I was more surprised Canada played the same movies as the US than anything in the movie. 

Had some decent funny parts here and there, but I felt like they spent a lot of time "developing" characters that could've been used elsewhere.


----------



## User Name (Aug 31, 2009)

District 9 - 9.5/10 

Awesome movie.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

Butterfly Effect

Ill give it a 8/10 its a good movie with a great twist.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 31, 2009)

The Wrestler - 7/10

Great acting throughout the entire movie by all three. Plot wasn't fantastic, but was solid. I was kinda disappointed with the ending though.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Inglorious Basterds - 8/10
> 
> It was a fun movie, certainly a highlight of my trip, but it wasn't one of the best movies I've ever seen or anything. I was more surprised Canada played the same movies as the US than anything in the movie.
> 
> Had some decent funny parts here and there, but I felt like they spent a lot of time "developing" characters that could've been used elsewhere.



Well yeah.  When they get movie totals, it's usually the North American box office.  Every so often there'll be a Canadian film in there, but it's rare. And hell, it's not as if there aren't enough Canadians in Hollywood anyway.  The do film there .


----------



## Koi (Aug 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Princess Mononoke 9/10
> 
> It was on and watched it again and still as good as ever. Lady Hiboshi the whore needed to die tho.



Hah, Eboshi is such a power lesbian.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2009)

Halloween(the original): A

Will be tomorrows review......

lol, might review "Halloween 4" after that. Next weeks reviews will likely be Blade, Blade 2, and Nightmare on Elm St.

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW MASAMUNE!?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 1, 2009)

_Another Day In Paradise:_ B-

Poor casting of actors but enjoyed the concept of the film.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2009)

*Star Trek (2009)*

Brilliant and ingenious film. All characters are very likeable. Greatly enjoyed it.

9.5/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 1, 2009)

Joint Security Area

I seem to be watching a lot of Korean films in the past couple of years. Anyway, 7/10.


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off - 10/10

Classic.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Sep 1, 2009)

The Incredible Hulk. The better one, not the first crap one.

7.5/10. Not bad.


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2009)

Haeundae (Tsunami) - 7/10 

i may be a bit generous here. the acting is more often than not a bit off, and the CG is a bit lame compared to the stuff i've seen used these days. good directing, though, and a fairly poignant script. i think it'd have been a stronger film if it didn't take the _crash_ route. anyway, i did enjoy it so i can't rate it poorly. also, a fun fact, i think i was the only non-korean individual present in the theater. :3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

> also, a fun fact, i think i was the only non-korean individual present in the theater.



Where did you watch it? I didn't know they were playing it in the west.



> The Incredible Hulk. The better one, not the first crap one.



The new one was like a crappy videgame, I thought the first one was better, Eric Bana and that awful woman were a miscast tho.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 1, 2009)

The last movie I saw was the last Naruto Shippuden movie that was available here in the states; Naruto Shippuden; Kizuna I thought it was alright. It had its moments but I think the first Shippuden movie was better.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2009)

*The Machinist*

Excellent film. The suspense was very nicely done. 

8.5/10


----------



## semperfi (Sep 2, 2009)

GI Joe; Rise of the cobra
7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 2, 2009)

Aliens in the attic 5'5/10

Not bad film for kids. The concept and plot has been used tons and tons of times but, well, it works again here. Add a bunch of non-annoying kids and a couple of good jokes and you have a half-decent simple movie for ten years people.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 2, 2009)

The Hangover 10/10

Awesome film funny in every aspect, really didnt dissapiont me at all, loved it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 2, 2009)

Year one 4/10

A dissapointment. I like Jack Black and Michael Cera as comedians but the film is just too weak in basically all the aspects, from the plot to the production value. Sure you got some laughs here and there and it transmits some sympathy but it just doesnt work. I probably am being quite generous even with that rating.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Sep 2, 2009)

The Hangover... 10/10

Funny as hell!


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Where did you watch it? I didn't know they were playing it in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> The new one was like a crappy videgame, I thought the first one was better, Eric Bana and that awful woman were a miscast tho.



i hadn't expected a south korean flick to be playing close by me, either. it played somewhere in north nj, very close to ny. ridgefield park, to be exact, but i doubt you'd know where that is since it's a very small place. i was actually hoping to watch _ponyo_ instead, but i was intrigued by this _haeundae _title. 

these types of movies usually play somewhere in nyc, where i typically can't get to on time. i lucked out this time, i guess. i noticed how they enjoyed the gag scenes much more than i...i kept on thinking it must've been some cultural thing since i didn't find many of the said scenes all that amusing or particularly entertaining, so much as filler.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2009)

District 9 - 8.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

> i noticed how they enjoyed the gag scenes much more than i...i kept on thinking it must've been some cultural thing since i didn't find many of the said scenes all that amusing or particularly entertaining, so much as filler.



I know what you mean, at first I didn't see what was funny about alot of Korean entertainment but once your kind of in the know you get it. I've been waiting for either this or Chaw to play anywhere near me but no such luck.

I watched Guess who, the Ashton Kutcher trainwreck. 4/10
Dealth with nothing race wise, just a bunch of stereotypical black jokes hating on the white guy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2009)

Nine Songs

I wasn't expecting 2 hours of sex and a quickie of plot inbetween. 4/10


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2009)

Executive Decision - 6/10

I would have rated this higher 10 years ago, but it still deserves a 6 because of kurt russell and steven seagal.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2009)

^ fuck that movie man...Seagal dies in the first 10 minutes =/


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2009)

Tommy Boy: A-

Charming and funny movie.

Killer Meteors: D-

It claims to be a Jackie Chan movie, but it's really a post-fame Jimmy Wang Yu movie. Tomorrows review.

Hercules in the Haunted World: B-

Cool semi-horror Mario Bava movie. I'll review it, but due to requests being reviewed next week, probably wont be up for at least a week and a half...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2009)

*Finding Neverland*

It's a story about James Barrie, the man who created Peter Pan. It's a bit dull but it's okay.

7.5/10


*District 9*

I personally think Cloverfield was a bit more fun to watch, but District 9 will perhaps give you more things to think about. Both are good movies, especially for a low-budget production.

8.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw a fair amount of movies during my trip to America.

*Blackadder Back and Forth* 9/10

More of a TV special than a movie but it was fun to watch. I really should get around to watching the series again some time.

*Star Trek* 10/10

It was good to see this again. Out the movies I watched on the plane this was the best.

*Monsters Vs Aliens* 7/10

It was enjoyable movie, better that I expected. It was defiantly better than the next movie I watched.

*Dragon Ball Evolution* 1/10

This was horrible. I knew it would be and the only reason I watched it was because I didn't have to pay for it meaning. The reason it gets a single point rather than none is because there were nods to things about the original series but they were so minor that they only earn it one point.

*Wizards of Waverly Place the movie* 8/10

I quite like this show. I'm not one of those people who shuns everything on the Disney Channel, in fact I'm a big Disney fan. This movie was decent, in fact I think this would have suited a cinema release more than the Hannah Montana movie.

*Ben 10 Secret of the Omnitrix* 8/10

A lot better than the live action movie that's for sure and it puts Alien Force to shame.

*Men in Black* 9/10

I missed the start but it was good to see this film again. It's been years since I last watched it.

*Men in Black 2* 7/10

This aired right after the first film. I actually own this movie on DVD so it wasn't that long since the last time I watched it. I'd like to add it was nice to see Agent M again.


----------



## nelthilta (Sep 3, 2009)

District 9 - 10/10


----------



## Buster (Sep 3, 2009)

Red Cliff - 8/10

Inglourious Basterds - 8.5/10

The perfect getaway - 6.5/10 nice plottwist but still..


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 4, 2009)

District 9 9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

The Sea Inside - 8/10

I quite enjoyed this film, and not just because the main character reminded me of a cross of Dean and Sam Winchester's father and Robert Deniro.

Basically this quadriplegic wants to die and he is fighting the courts in order to do so, and also trying to convince anyone who'll listen to help him kill himself in case the courts won't allow it.

A touching, sometimes funny, always awesome film with some romance thrown in for flavor.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 4, 2009)

V for Vendetta. 8/10 For some reason I always think of Vincent Valentine when I see V :amazed


----------



## Sinai (Sep 4, 2009)

Into the Wild- 9/10

Amazing movie


----------



## Tifa (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinai said:


> Into the Wild- 9/10
> 
> Amazing movie


 
Lulz I only saw 1 minute of this movie right at the end and I started to cry like a little girl anyway


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamer: F

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS MOVIE! Review will be up later today.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 4, 2009)

The Thing 8/10

Great movie, tensions were high throughout the whole movie. Kinda slow at the beginning but really picked up at the end. 

LOL at the scene where the black man reaches for the gun and everyone pile drives him!


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been on a Miyazaki binge lately, watched five of his FANTASTIC films. Two of which for the first time, and the rest because they are fucking amazing. XD

Princess Mononoke: 10/10 -My favorite film that he made. Amazing plot, amazing characters (who am I kidding, ALL his movies have these things... just this one more so. XD) I just liked this plot element slightly moreso than the rest. Maybe it is the more mythical feeling of the movie... I felt it had the best overall pacing too.

Naussicaa of the Valley of the Wind: 9.5/10 - Big fekking bugs... also everything else. XD

Howl's Moving Castle: 9.5/10 - This is one of them I saw for the first time... I watched it twice because I found it so damn good. Out of all the movies, this one had the most likeable characters. This one is now one of my all time favorite movies in general.

Spirited Away: 9/10 - I know most people rank this as their favorite Miyazaki Masterpiece, but IMO, while still very damn good, I didn't find the overall story or characters matching up with the other three films I listed above. Still, one damn good movie that I could watch many times over... which is pretty much said for all of them. XD

Laputa: The Castle in the Sky: 8/10 - This is one I also saw for the first time. It was also the weakest one I saw (of course, it being an 8/10, it is still an amazing experience. XD) The plot was weaker than his other works, and some of the characters were... annoying. Although Mark Hammil, as usual, knows how to voice a great bad guy. XD


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Gamer: F
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS MOVIE! Review will be up later today.



No surprise there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2009)

IT WAS TO ME! I'm a fan of those kinds of movies after all. 

Review is in sig........FUCKING MOVIE.


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn, first time I've seen you give a film a 0.

Nosferatu (original silent) 9.5/10
I fucking love this movie. Partially because the guy playing Hutter is a sex-bucket.


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2009)

it's impossible for any movie to be worse than DBEvolution


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> it's impossible for any movie to be worse than DBEvolution



Imagine if DBE was shot like Cloverfield, then you kind of have Gamer.

Chee, I've given a few 0 ratings.....But not in the theaters...


----------



## keiiya (Sep 5, 2009)

The Good, the Bad, the Weird : 6/10

It was a spin on spaghetti westerns, hehe. I might try and check out some more films by Kim Ji-woon.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2009)

*The Fugitive*

One of the decent crime films. Hollywood made a lot of these back in the 90's, and films about war, too. Both Harrison Ford and Tommy Lee Jones did great.

8.5


*Edward Scissorhands*

I think it's the only Tim Burton's film I really like. Winona Ryder was so young and beautiful in this film. The movie itself is also very beautiful and touching.

9.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2009)

District 9 - *A*. Class.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> it's impossible for any movie to be worse than DBEvolution


Bride Wars was worse.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

Fast & Furious

9/10

Good movie  just like the other 3 some great acting and story line.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Julie and Julia i'd give it 8/10 it was cute


----------



## Nakor (Sep 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ fuck that movie man...Seagal dies in the first 10 minutes =/



I know 

But it was quite a twist for him to die so early. I wasn't expecting that. He was badass until he died.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2009)

Departures 

9/10

It was heartrenching.


----------



## Codde (Sep 5, 2009)

Amadeus - 8/10.  The type of comedy used for this movie was interesting but it was a bit lackluster (along with Constanza's character). Though with the shift in the second half, the movie improved drastically enough to make up for it.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 5, 2009)

*The butterfly Effect 3: Revelations - 5/10*

Well, the ending wasn't as a shocking as some people describe it. Better than the second movie but I still prefer the first one.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 5, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> it's impossible for any movie to be worse than DBEvolution



Disaster Movie was worse.


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds: 9/10

Eagle Eye: 8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

Catwoman 2/10

The second she said "Puurfect" I knew this was gonna be a stinker.


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2009)

Dracula (1930s) 7/10

Meh. I like Nosferatu more, at least the chick dies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 5, 2009)

Devil's Advocate 8/10


Al pek


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2009)

Sci-fi movie called Moon 9/10
Very good.....


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

Gladiator 10/10

this is just a classic after seeing it again after some years, its still one of my favs, everthing is aweosme in it.


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey

7/10 

 I'm too easily amused~


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dracula (1930s) 7/10
> 
> Meh. I like Nosferatu more, at least the chick dies.



That, along with Invisible Man, are the only old Universal horror movies that I havent seen.

They're all kind of outdated. Just not scary anymore. That's why "Bride of Frankenstein" has surpassed the original in terms of quality, because there is a good enough story that it doesn't need to be scary anymore. The Mummy is probably the worst...


Blade: B

I actually liked this movie more this time around than I did when I first saw it........review shall be up tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't seen the remake of Nosferatu back in the 1970s in a long ass time, but I remember that movie being a really good film. I'll have to rent it again after watching the original.

Martial, have you seen that film? I believe it was made in 1979, it has English subtitles.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2009)

Didnt even know it existed.......The closest I can think of is "Shadow of a Vampire", which was made in the 90's.....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 6, 2009)

Inside Man 8/10


----------



## Misha (Sep 6, 2009)

I love you, Man

8 / 10 (surprisingly. i was pleasantly surprised more at how they avoided a billion cliches)


----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2009)

Girlfriend Experience 8/10

I really enjoyed it. I started watching it out of boredom, but the semi documentary look and fractured timline made it interesting


----------



## Tifa (Sep 6, 2009)

Pulp Fiction 9/10. Only film this week that I've really payed attention to. 

Rape-Police was


----------



## SP (Sep 6, 2009)

Papillon - 9/10; bloody long though.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 6, 2009)

Citizen Kane 4/5
Was okay, but it was not the greatest thing ever for me.


----------



## sworder (Sep 6, 2009)

The Final Destination - 4/10

pretty crappy, wouldn't watch it again and would've prolly gotten bored had I been alone watching it


----------



## Akumaru13 (Sep 6, 2009)

V for Vendetta 
9/10 it was a great film about a revolution within London.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 6, 2009)

Iron Man 7/10

It was kinda introducing the character.


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2009)

Das Leben der Anderen (The Lives of Others) 10/10

Wow. Great spy movie. Makes me wanna re-learn German, such a pretty language.


----------



## Even (Sep 6, 2009)

20th Century Boys - Chapter 2 - The Last Hope: 9/10

awesome sequel in an awesome series based on an awesome manga 
Can't wait for the last one!!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 6, 2009)

He's just not that into you 5/10

Kinda boring film. Acting was kinda correct and theres a couple of stories that are interesting but the majority  of them are basically annoying and uninteresting. Theres also a lot of those sweet moments made for girls that i truly cant stand along with some dialogues extremelly candy filled. Not a bad movie but i felt nervous several times watching it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2009)

Changeling 9/10


 so sad


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2009)

Blade 2: B

Tuesdays review.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2009)

Quarrantine - 6/10.  I only saw maybe half of this, but it was _alright_.  I didn't enjoy it, but it wasn't a total piece of shit, either.  Maybe only because I liked the firefighter and the dude behind the camera.  

Wild Wild West - 5/10.  Okay.  Look.  This is hardly a good movie, by _any_ means, but for me it does have some redeeming qualities.  For one, this movie came out when I was eleven, and by twelve I think I watched it like three times a week for about a month.  Two, even when I was twelve I knew that Kevin Kline is not only handsome, but _awesome_.  So admittedly, I love him as Artie, but then again the man can do very little harm in my eyes.  Third?  FUCK YEAH, COSTUMES.  I love the whole steampunk thing the movie's got going on, honestly.  The costuming and facial hair and combination of both is fantastic.  also westxgordon plz


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

> I think I watched it like three times a week for about a month.



How can you look at yourself?

Mother India 9/10
Amazing movie.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2009)

I was twelve! D8

Believe me, it's not something I'm proud of. :\


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2009)

I never minded Wild Wild West. Sure, it's a bad movie. But it's fun.

For some reason, my favorite scenes were on the train.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 6, 2009)

On the Waterfront- 10/10.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I never minded Wild Wild West. Sure, it's a bad movie. But it's fun.
> 
> For some reason, my favorite scenes were on the train.



That's the thing!  If you put all the actual shittiness aside, it's kind of a fun movie.

The train scenes were pretty cool.  One of my favorite lines is Kline's, "But where would I keep my pencil?"  Awh Artie.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> Das Leben der Anderen (The Lives of Others) 10/10
> 
> Wow. Great spy movie. Makes me wanna re-learn German, such a pretty language.



Wasn't it?  Seriously - it's a solid movie.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Sep 7, 2009)

Public Enemies. 4/10 . One of the worst movies I have seen in the last few months. Without Depp, it would have been 2/10.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 7, 2009)

The Final Destination. 
7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 7, 2009)

Gamer 1/10

Wow, and I thought Crank was a crappy movie. The guys who directed this must be on some weird acid trip or they thought this was a 95 minutes long music clip. Crappy story, crappy dialogues and worst realisation you can expect. i give it a point cause I somehow lol'd with the geek aesthetics of that Society videogame.


----------



## Buster (Sep 7, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3

6.5/10 , it lacked something dunno it was kinda.. simple?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2009)

District 9
3/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Gamer 1/10
> 
> Wow, and I thought Crank was a crappy movie. The guys who directed this must be on some weird acid trip or they thought this was a 95 minutes long music clip. Crappy story, crappy dialogues and worst realisation you can expect. i give it a point cause I somehow lol'd with the geek aesthetics of that Society videogame.



Finally, someone who truely understands the shit that is "Gamer".


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Finally, someone who truely understands the shit that is "Gamer".



Just the realisation should be enough to rate this under 3/10

One thing is shaky camera Mann style or like in films Cloverfield style. In those it works to some extent. Im not the biggest fan of this but well.

In Gamer it makes the film difficult to follow and aesthetically ugly. To an extent its almost unbelievable.

Plus the story is complete shit.


----------



## sel (Sep 7, 2009)

Los Abrazos Rotos (Broken Embraces)
​
I'll start with the bad bits first, though admittedly there's not really that much to go on besides the film arguably being somewhat of an exercise in vanity, then again when you write and direct a film about a film-writer and director it's rather hard not to fall into that trap (Something La Mala Educacion avoided very effectively, and what is probably my favourite film by him of the three I've seen) -- was all going fantastically well until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the peculiar direction of the bar scene with Judit, Diego and Blanco


. I may also add that I did get a slightly rushed feel from the film at a certain point towards the end -- personally I'd have liked more out 
*Spoiler*: __ 



of Diego on realising the truth about his father, that part was one of the two weak moments in my opinion




That aside, enjoyed it a lot. Likewise it was very strong cinematographically as usual with <the girl who's name I can't remember who played Sole, Cruz's sister, in volver>'s appearances always a source of humour fitting well into the feel of the film. For all it's introspectiveness however, of which there was a lot, it didn't hit you, connect in that way which it came ever so close to doing so. 

Cruz herself acted well, and additionally looked great (I was tickled to see the the Hepburn styling of her in parts, then again I adore Hepburn!). That said, the film belonged to Lluis Homar without a shadow of a doubt.

_*6.5/7* out of 10_


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Boy in the striped pyjamas* - _8/10_
*The count of Monte Cristo* - _10/10_


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)

From Hell

8/10

Very interesting~


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Just the realisation should be enough to rate this under 3/10
> 
> One thing is shaky camera Mann style or like in films Cloverfield style. In those it works to some extent. Im not the biggest fan of this but well.
> 
> ...



YES! The film makes everything look aesthetically ugly. It's one of the few cases where even the nudity looks unpleasant, and what was with all those fetishy closups on the fat guy? Ew......

The story is just another cliched rip-off "Death Race", which was a rip-off of other movies....

Then when the villain goes into his "I shall take over the world" monologue......yet it has a 7/10 on imdb.....


----------



## Altron (Sep 7, 2009)

The Football Factory - 9/10

It was a good movie about good old fashioned football hooliganism with lots of fighting and looking into the passion some people go to for their club. I loved the actors even if i never heard of them . Overall, a movie i have been wanting to see for some time, when i was reading up on Football Hooliganism. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 8, 2009)

District 9 ... 8.5/10

The best movie I've seen this summer. Hell, the best movie I've seen in a while. I may go see it again this weekend.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2009)

Cape No.7 海角七号 

The last 20 minutes (the concert part) was great.

6.5/10


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2009)

In The Loop

9/10

Loved it, for many laughs were had. It was like watching _Dr. Strangelove_.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 8, 2009)

what happans in vegas

pretty good comedy  ill give it an 7/10



Altron said:


> The Football Factory - 9/10
> 
> It was a good movie about good old fashioned football hooliganism with lots of fighting and looking into the passion some people go to for their club. I loved the actors even if i never heard of them . Overall, a movie i have been wanting to see for some time, when i was reading up on Football Hooliganism. I wasn't disappointed.



Glad you liked it  one of my favs.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> YES! The film makes everything look aesthetically ugly. It's one of the few cases where even the nudity looks unpleasant, and what was with all those fetishy closups on the fat guy? Ew......
> 
> The story is just another cliched rip-off "Death Race", which was a rip-off of other movies....
> 
> Then when the villain goes into his "I shall take over the world" monologue......yet it has a 7/10 on imdb.....



Wait wait wait....there are people that actually like gamer?

I mean im just as much of a fan of luda, Leonidas, and dexter as the next guy...but seriously?

Also, last movie i saw was "The Dreamers," a nicely done period piece, eva green is hot, but it was really weird and relied a bit too much on shock value.

7.5/10


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2009)

District 9   8.5/10

//HbS


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 8, 2009)

Secret Window: 8/10

Great movie, full of wit and suspense, but it loses one point because I am not a fan of the "It wasn't them, he was just psychotic"-type endings.

Johnny Depp: 10/10.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually watched yesterday the Dragon Ball one   

I knew it wasn't good, ok, so I just wanted to have a laugh. Since I haven't read the manga and just remember a few chapters from the anime, it wouldn't be so hard. But it was so boring... 

I can't believe I actually wasted my time looking for it in the first time


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2009)

ezxx said:


> In The Loop
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Loved it, for many laughs were had. It was like watching _Dr. Strangelove_.



Ah!  I forgot about this movie!  I really wanted to see it. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Father of the Bride - 7/10

Had some laughs, had some cries (not really), wanted to punch a baby.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 8, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds


15/10


That movie was pure gold.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 8, 2009)

Forced to watch Twilight: 2/10. 

Points for mentioning my hometown (or the most identifiable city closest to it) several times, which was... cool.


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2009)

Sin no Abre- 8/10

Messed up ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2009)

How many people here are going to watch New Moon......and hate themselves for it?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2009)

Final Justice - 1/10

Terrible movie. Only gave it a 1 because some of the scenes were hilarious due to how awful the movie was(I did watch the MST3000 version of it) The main character's name is Thomas Jefferson Geronimo...nuff said.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> How many people here are going to watch New Moon......and hate themselves for it?



Sneaking in, yelling "Twilight Sucks!" (REPRESENT YO) and getting out of there. I don't want to watch that mess.


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

Never gave it a review since I had forgotten all about it.

G-Force in Spanish, lol. It was while ago, I was out of the country and I went to go see it with my sister and my nieces. I take away .5 points because it was in Spanish. there were some jokes that would have been funnier in English, but I though it was a good kids film.

7/10


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Ah!  I forgot about this movie!  I really wanted to see it. :3



you really _should _watch it. it's easily one of the best of the year, although most of the titles from this year have been far from impressive.


----------



## krome (Sep 9, 2009)

Valkyrie 7/10

Decent.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 9, 2009)

*9*-9/10. Wow, this movie made me smile. It had a lot of great action, a lot of emotion. The only thing it lacked was growing chracters, but even THAT's explained.

I loved it!


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 9, 2009)

*Powder *- _8.5/10_


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2009)

Race to Witch Mountain: C-

Actually, it wasn't as bad as I expected. I only disliked its attempts at childish humor....Also, Im getting sick of "evil military movies". Does every freaking alien movie have to have one dimensionally evil military dudes who are so freaking stupid for antagonizing a technologically superior race.

Man, this trope sucks. It's a major reason why "District 9" underwhelmed me.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

Inglorious basterds... 9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 10, 2009)

Gordos 6'5/10

Spanish movie about a bunch of fat people that goes to therapy. There are a lot of stories that connect somehow. They are quite good most of the time with a good mix of comedy and drama thanks mainly to a good cast overall. Only some moments that are too excessive in the way the director tells the story stops me from giving it a better rating.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 10, 2009)

Mostly Martha - 10


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Inglorious basterds 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2009)

Whiteout: D-

Why did I think this was a movie about aliens? Anyway, review will be up tonight. Ugh, 2 crap theatricals in a row. Tomorrow I'll see "Sorority Row"/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Election - 5/10

Some weird-ass movie about a Triad in China or something electing a new chairman. It sounded cool, started off with an interesting premise, but quickly turned into a snoozefest.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2009)

District 9 7/10

Very curious sci fi movie. i liked the beggining with that mockumentary style although the rest of the movie is also interesting 8maybe it becomes a bit more dull in its middle part). The effects were quite good integrated into the story and you even have sympathy for some of the aliens. A nice surprise that didnt fill me with entusiasm but that I acknowledge as something quite creative.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 11, 2009)

Grindhouse Double Feature.
Not gonna lie.
I loved it.
It doesn't get any more ridiculous, over the top, and campy then this.
The fake movie adds in between the shows are (mostly) hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2009)

Pink Panther 2: D-

Just as annoying as the first movie. It's too offensive and the good Inspector is really unlikeable here.....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2009)

*Sorority Row *- 7/10.  Better than I expected.

Shame on you Martial.  I can't believe you wasted money on the worst reviewed film of the year (Whiteout).


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2009)

I Love You, Man 8/10
Freakin' hilarious.

The Wolfman 5/10
Meh, maybe its just old, but it was very uninteresting.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 12, 2009)

Anaconda (1997)

They showed it on tv last night (in Finland), so I decided to watch it again, I've seen it many times years ago. It still freaks me out a bit 

7/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Shame on you Martial.  I can't believe you wasted money on the worst reviewed film of the year (Whiteout).



Looks like Beyond a Reasonable Doubt is giving it a run for its money.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *Sorority Row *- 7/10.  Better than I expected.
> 
> Shame on you Martial.  I can't believe you wasted money on the worst reviewed film of the year (Whiteout).



lol, somehow I doubt it. Anyway, it was better than fucking "Gamer".

Either way, Im seeing Sorority Row tomorrow. Did you know that its a remake? Never even heard of the original(which is called House on Sorority Row)


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2009)

District 9: 10/10


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Sep 12, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> District 9 7/10
> 
> Very curious sci fi movie. i liked the beggining with that mockumentary style although the rest of the movie is also interesting 8maybe it becomes a bit more dull in its middle part). The effects were quite good integrated into the story and you even have sympathy for some of the aliens. A nice surprise that didnt fill me with entusiasm but that I acknowledge as something quite creative.



I second that. Even though I give* 8/10* here, just because the effects were partly great and the budget was "only" around 30 million $, which is nothing compared to other up-to-date Sci-Fi-Movies.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 12, 2009)

Freak city 6/10 

Bad ending


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2009)

Somewhere in the Night

9/10

Probably going to become one of my all-time favorites after a few re-watches. Loved the snappy dialogue especially.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2009)

Gonna go see Carriers today

Fantastic Planet - 8/10


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

The Eyes- with jessica alba

7/10

was alright then the ending was just shitty


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 12, 2009)

Training day 9/10

Goodefellas  8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorority Row: C+

Wow, for once, Rukia is kind of right. This is the first theatrical I've seen since Inglourious Basterds that hasnt pissed me off. Review should be up later tonight.

Strange though, this feels much more like a 90's slasher(with more gore). Interesting....


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2009)

Carriers 8/10

Good virus movie, wasn't preachy like I Am Legend and it was interesting throughout.


----------



## Tay (Sep 12, 2009)

All About Steve - 4/10
It was a cute movie, but I seriously contemplated walking out a few times.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 12, 2009)

*When a Man loves a Woman* - _7/10_


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2009)

Outlander: C

Tomorrows review.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2009)

When am I ever wrong?  I am often in a trolling mood, but I think it's fairly obvious when I am being serious.  Sorority Row was tons better than that Halloween 2 remake.  (The only recent release that it makes sense to compare it against.)  I thought there were several funny parts.  The blonde leader of the sorority was funny.  I thought Maggie was hot.  I thought Cassidy was hot.  The end sequence wasn't all that thrilling (reminded me of Obsessed and The Stepfather seems as though it will have a similar ending.)  But the end sequence still managed to be more enjoyable than some.

I agree that it resembled a 90's slasher flick.  I thought I was watching I Know What You Did Last Summer for the first hour.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 12, 2009)

Extract 4/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> When am I ever wrong?  I am often in a trolling mood, but I think it's fairly obvious when I am being serious.  Sorority Row was tons better than that Halloween 2 remake.  (The only recent release that it makes sense to compare it against.)  I thought there were several funny parts.  The blonde leader of the sorority was funny.  I thought Maggie was hot.  I thought Cassidy was hot.  The end sequence wasn't all that thrilling (reminded me of Obsessed and The Stepfather seems as though it will have a similar ending.)  But the end sequence still managed to be more enjoyable than some.
> 
> I agree that it resembled a 90's slasher flick.  I thought I was watching I Know What You Did Last Summer for the first hour.



Even when your not being a troll, how many times have we actually agreed?

lol, I was shocked to see that the Asian chick was Chichi from DBE. I adore the gal, but with films like these, her career is never going to get any better.

I'd say this shouldn't be compared to H2, because H2 was a downer slasher. This one doesn't take itself too seriously. I prefer that in my slashers. Downer slashers CAN work("Just Before Dawn" is a great one), but H2 didn't. I'd say FD4 or My Bloody Valentine 3D are better comparisons.

lol, I loved Carrie Fisher in this movie. Although damn, her career must be in the dumps too. 

Anyway, review should be up in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 13, 2009)

Batman begins 8/10


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2009)

*Angels & Demons* 6.5/10

better than da vinci code, even thought it got kinda dull in the middle. but it had Stellan Skarsgård <3


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 13, 2009)

The Hangover- 10/10

The funniest movie out this year.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 13, 2009)

District 9

10/10

_Way_ better than I expected it to be. Completely amazed me.


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2009)

un bel apres-midi d'ete

10/10

a short film, and in french - awesomely dark humor is present throughout its notable scenes. nothing impressive about the acting or directing, but the content within is mindbogglingly hilarious due to its random and yet equally as intense nature. purely a fanboy reaction at this point, but after having watched it about 4 times in a row, my opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 13, 2009)

Saw Watchmen on dvd. Was the third time I saw it (saw it twice in theatres), but it's still veeery good.
9/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2009)

My bloody Valentine 3/10

Shitty slasher movie in 3D awesomeness. And that's basically all that can be said about this movie. Yet another one cliche slasher with tridimensional deaths. Fans of this genre maybe will enjoy this a bit more, the rest only has the 3D appeal.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2009)

*Mulholland Dr.-B+
*
Crushed Hollywood dreams and lesbian sex scenes, what more could you want from a movie?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, vono ,you ever heard of ray carney?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2009)

Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li- F

Ugh, why did I rewatch this.....It's so horrible. Chris Kline's terrible performance is almost surreal.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2009)

District 9 - 8/10

Different, a little slow in parts but worth the watch.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2009)

Gangs of New York - Same rating as before.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 13, 2009)

Sliverhawk-10/10


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


6.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 14, 2009)

Save The Green Planet - 9/10

Truly weird but superb film!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Save The Green Planet - 9/10
> 
> Truly weird but superb film!


 Yeah, that movie was awesome. 


I watched 12 Monkeys on G4 last night and would rate it a 8/10. I still love that movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Hey, vono ,you ever heard of ray carney?



Nope, guy sounds like a prick based on his wiki page.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 14, 2009)

9- 8/10 Even though the story was lacking and empty at times, it was very creative and the visual was amazing also.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, guy sounds like a prick based on his wiki page.



If you take some time to read hisweb page, he does have some interesting views on films. But yeah he is kind of a prick,he hates anything unless its a masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2009)

Halloween 4: The Return of Micheal Myers- B

Probably the most entertaining of the "Halloween" series. Sadly, it's sheer downhill from here, as H2 was decent and H3...Well, it doesn't exist in most peoples minds. Halloween 5 would be the worst, and the films never got much better.....Although the remake was aight.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

Coming Soon(Thai Movie)-8/10 .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2009)

His name is Jason: C

A documentary about the "Friday the 13th" franchise. Often corny(the Tom Savini moments), and a few things I flat out disagreed with. Example, they say the strength of the series is to provide caricature characters. Am I the only thing who thought that most of the movies did provide well written, non-caricature characters? Guess so....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 15, 2009)

Hangover 8/10

State of play 7/10

Drag me to Hell 4/10 (that was one awful movie, I didn't understand what the fuck the hype was all about)


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2009)

*Fargo*

Oh yah? Oh yah.

Haha, gotta love the Minnesota accent. Good movie.

9/10


*Stardust*

Awesome! Best fantasy I've seen since the Lord of the Rings. Claire Danes is pretty. :3

9.3/10


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2009)

la moustache 

8/10

i'd hoped this movie would've been a far more engrossing experience, due to its rather creative storyline, but it simply wasn't. i was dead set against the music used throughout, especially -- it seemed as if they tried to make it more than obvious that all which the main character experiences is a tragic misunderstanding, albeit a comedic one simultaneously. decently entertaining anyway, and not badly made as far as directing and cinematography goes.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 15, 2009)

*The Final Destination 4 - 4/10*

I enjoyed the first two movies but after that it became too shitty. I didn't expect something incredible when I went to see FD4 but they certainly could've done a better job.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Man of the Year - 7/10

This was some Portuguese movie set in Brazil. It was decent. It's about a guy that one day kills some thug because he called him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). After which he becomes a contract killer of sorts.


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

The Ninth Gate 

4/10

Promising basis; terrible execution.


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Drag me to Hell 4/10 (that was one awful movie, I didn't understand what the fuck the hype was all about)



This. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 16, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Fargo*
> 
> Oh yah? Oh yah.
> 
> ...



I believe it won a cinematic award for best use of a wood chipper.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2009)

Italics said:


> I believe it won a cinematic award for best use of a wood chipper.



That scene would be hilarious, if I didn't know it was based on a true story. :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Blood and Bone - 4/10

To rate this movie any higher than say, 5, would be criminal.

It has a shitty story, shitty characters (with absolutely no development, I might add, and no history, either), shitty actors, and relatively shitty action/fight scenes. 

It basically insults your intelligence for 1 and a half hours if you know anything about fighting at all. It also insults you if you like movies with a plot. It rapes you in the ass with a prison shank if you like good stories and character development.

That said, the fight scenes were decent enough that I didn't stop watching it and the opening scene in the prison was pretty nice.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2009)

Yasha said:


> That scene would be hilarious, if I didn't know it was based on a true story. :S



Umm...are you still stuck in 1996?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Vono: I actually just saw Hard Candy. It was actually better than I expected. Not sure what to rate it just yet


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm...are you still stuck in 1996?



1994.


*Pulp Fiction*

It's a work of god. 

And I'm an atheist. Go figure.

10/10


----------



## Munken (Sep 16, 2009)

Lost In Translation

9/10


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 16, 2009)

Meet Joe Black
8/10

I'm a guy but I have to admit, the romance in this movie was beautiful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2009)

Sleepaway Camp 2: D+

Tomorrows review....


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 17, 2009)

G.I. Joe 
5/10
Didn't really like it that much there wasn't much of a storyline really the only reason I gave it 5 was for the action.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2009)

*Dead Calm*

Bunch of things don't make any sense. I guess you can call them plotholes. Until now, I am still not sure who the hell Hughie was and what the hell happened to his ship. Plus, the ending is the shittiest one I've seen in a long while.

4.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Dead Calm*
> 
> Bunch of things don't make any sense. I guess you can call them plotholes. Until now, I am still not sure who the hell Hughie was and what the hell happened to his ship. Plus, the ending is the shittiest one I've seen in a long while.
> 
> 4.5/10



I agree. It has some great atmosphere, but it's lack of logic in some scenes and pretentious subtext ruined it for me. Oh yeah, the pacing sucked too. 

As for me, I just watched two episodes of the Zatoichi TV series. 

First one is maybe a C+, the second one a B. NEED MORE FIGHTING.

Edit: lol, you guys should watch the Bum(Nostalgia Critic) review of District 9. It brings up a lot of amusing points about it.

fake


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 17, 2009)

Double Indemnity

This is probably one of the few times I've voluntarily watched a black/white film. I really enjoyed it though, easy *7/10*


----------



## Chee (Sep 18, 2009)

The Hitcher (1980s) 8/10

Pretty good. I lol'd because this is one of Nolan's favorite films and you can see a lot of the Joker in John Ryder.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 18, 2009)

Män Som Hatar Kvinnor (Men Who Hate Women) 6.5/10

It was OK.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Hitcher (1980s) 8/10
> 
> Pretty good. I lol'd because this is one of Nolan's favorite films and you can see a lot of the Joker in John Ryder.



Yeah it's pretty good, but occasionally it becomes too absurd. Like how did he get the finger in the fries.......

The Informant: B

Clever, and Damon does great. Not as funny as I hoped though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 18, 2009)

Inglourious basterds 8'5/10

Tarantino did it again. A great mix of genres and styles, wonderfully directed and with a proper cast. Excellent script with some very good dialogues and a lot of great secuences made in Tarantino. This guy has some natural talent to pick up old movies and revisiting them while making a new fresh brand thing. So far the best 2009 movie I have seen along with Up.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Se7en ~ wow/10

I can't believe it took me this long to watch.


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2009)

Last movie i watched was Thrist aka Bakjwi. As with all the previous Chan-wook Park films i've watched, i'm thoroughly satisfied. The man is an artist, simple and plain (the passionately done sex scenes were very, impressive, in fact). I haven't seen someone make a vamp movie so interestingly since Interview of the Vampire. 

Despite its ridiculous length, I did enjoy it. Plenty of laughs were had. I enjoyed the directing, soundtrack, and and naturally the acting.

8.5/10.


----------



## Ito (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe the last movie I watched was Just Friends with Ryan Reynolds and Amy Smart. It was actually a very funny, and somewhat touching movie. Amy is just beautiful, so that's what made me like it for the most part. Had a lot of funnies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2009)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind: D

Why do people like this film? Sure, the effects are good, but the relationships are thin, the characters are annoying, and its full of scenes of people just yelling over eachother. Annoying.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah it's pretty good, but occasionally it becomes too absurd. Like how did he get the finger in the fries.......
> 
> The Informant: B
> 
> Clever, and Damon does great. Not as funny as I hoped though.



Yea, that's why I knocked it down 2. That finger part made me raise my eyebrows in disbelief.

Other than that, it was pretty good.

I was looking through the remake's pictures on RT and I had to laugh at how stupid it looks. I love how that guy in that film doesn't fall in love with that chick but in the remake they are both in the shower naked.


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I just remembered there was a shot of the burger just sitting out on the counter with nobody else in the room. The girl left into the backroom and the guy was still on the phone.

He must've put the finger there during that scene.

The only thing that puzzles me is how he got into the hotel room.


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2009)

I went to see District 9 Thursday. 9/10

It was empty . Probably cause it was at night in a school day. The ONE thing I didn't like about the movie was when the camera zoomed in on some solders when they were in MNU. uhh felt so out of place >_<.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, that's why I knocked it down 2. That finger part made me raise my eyebrows in disbelief.
> 
> Other than that, it was pretty good.
> 
> I was looking through the remake's pictures on RT and I had to laugh at how stupid it looks. I love how that guy in that film doesn't fall in love with that chick but in the remake they are both in the shower naked.



The remake is pretty lame. It just becomes a typical slasher(the trailer scene and the family massacre have more blood). Sean Bean does good as the Hitcher, but not as good at Rutger Hauer. 

But it's better than "The Hitcher part 2", from what I hear.

As for the love story, in the remake, they are a couple from the beginning.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2009)

trainspotting: 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2009)

*Léon*

Little Natalie Portman scared me. Was she really 12 years old? She could've won Oscar easily with her debut. Seriously. Unbelievable. This is madness.

10/10


----------



## Prowler (Sep 19, 2009)

X-MEN Origins Wolverine
6/10 buh
Could be more badass, Wolverine is a bigger friend.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2009)

logan is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), set on us to bring women and gay guys into the theater alongside us action/comic book junkies.


----------



## olaf (Sep 19, 2009)

*Starting Out in the Evening* 8/10

it was like a good book


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 19, 2009)

9 - 7/10

Kind of left a few questions unanswered, however I liked the movie for the most of it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2009)

Jennifer's Body: 7.5/10.  I liked it.  I thought it was really different.  (A rarity in this genre.)  Lots of funny, awkward moments throught the movie.  I wouldn't really say there were a lot of scary scenes, but I am having a hard time getting the image of Megan Fox dripping blood in the kitchen out of my head.  The movie sort of reminded me of Ginger Snaps, but there are a lot of differences.  Anyways, I recommend this movie.  It never tried to take itself seriously, and I think that is very important for a film like this.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 19, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma (2007)

I haven't watched more than a maybe two westerns so I don't know how it compares to some of the greats but I thought this was very good.

Crowe was awesome.

7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2009)

Of Mice and Men (1930s)

8/10


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2009)

Sunshine Cleaning 7/10



MartialHorror said:


> The remake is pretty lame. It just becomes a typical slasher(the trailer scene and the family massacre have more blood). Sean Bean does good as the Hitcher, but not as good at Rutger Hauer.
> 
> But it's better than "The Hitcher part 2", from what I hear.
> 
> As for the love story, in the remake, they are a couple from the beginning.



Ah, I see. I have no plans to see the remake so...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 19, 2009)

even rifftrax couldn't save twilight, this piece of steaming dump should be banned. -0/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pulp Fiction* - 9.5/10

Yes im 18 and never saw Pulp Fiction...until today. Very, very good movie. I cant even really explain why. Jules is one of the best movie characters ive ever seen. The way it just comes around full circle at the end is what made it for me; perfect ending.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2009)

*American History X*

Good movies make you think. And of course, despite the title, the problems addressed in this movie don't just happen in America. My country has racial affirmative action, too. So I can understand how certain people feel about this issue to an extent. The ending was quite a shocker though. I think this movie should be used in history class or something. Edward Norton did a great job by the way.

8.5/10


*Misery*

The story got old, but the ending was rather good.

7.5/10


----------



## Fuse (Sep 20, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards.

Dialogue was great. Acting was fantastic. And story minus historical accuracy was awesome.

10/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 20, 2009)

28 days later: Cool film, altough the ending with the soldiers in need of sex was a bit weird, they should have kept with the survival story tbh. Empty London scene is pretty amazing.

Resident evil: degeneration: Realy liked it, effect were cool also  they should make more of these.

also the first half of Ghost in the shell, cool movie but i'm having problems with understanding the whole concept tbh, does anyone have a text that could clear things up or could tell me some important things maybe so I understand. Don't understand what the mindhacking and the senator have to do with eachother?


----------



## Chee (Sep 20, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *American History X*
> 
> Good movies make you think. And of course, despite the title, the problems addressed in this movie don't just happen in America. My country has racial affirmative action, too. So I can understand how certain people feel about this issue to an extent. The ending was quite a shocker though. I think this movie should be used in history class or something. Edward Norton did a great job by the way.
> 
> 8.5/10



Yea, it would be great to show in a school but in a school like mine? Never gonna happen.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 20, 2009)

Last night I saw Dead Snow aka Død Snø. It started out okay but eventually it got too much exaggerating and the 3rd part of the movie sucked balls. I loved the nazi leader in the movie though. :3

Anyway, I'm giving this movie a 7 out of 10. Mostly because it's Norwegian and it had Colonel Herzog.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2009)

Nightmare on Elm Street: B+

An effective splatter flick, but it's not as good as I remember. 

Review shall be up Tuesday, and I think Thursdays review is "Jack Brooks".


----------



## Nakor (Sep 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, it would be great to show in a school but in a school like mine? Never gonna happen.



The first time I saw it was in school, I think. 


The Informant - 7.5/10

The movie became less interesting as it went on, but Matt Damon was great.


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

Interview With a Vampire 

8/10

Lestat.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 21, 2009)

Finished Ghost in the shell, don't understand a lot and it's kinda boring afterwards.

The host: great korean monsterfilm, love the actors, great story and cool effects. A must see


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 22, 2009)

9

Graphically, it's really very interesting, although I'm somewhat bias as I do like some steampunk/techpunk stuff.  The story is simplistic at best.  I read it was a remake/adaptation of a short (might try to dig that up).  

I was really impressed with:


*Spoiler*: __ 



all three creatures that plagued the stitchpunks.  The cat/beast, the bird of prey, and the nightmarish...snake thingy which seemed to have crawled from beneath Sid Phillip's bed.  Amazing work by the animators.




It's a shame: they really could've refined this and had something special.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2009)

*District 9* 10/10

Fantastic. It's my favourite film of the year so far.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 22, 2009)

District 9

I'd give it at least a 9/10 or maybe even a 10/10. I really liked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 4/10

Half assed filmaking.


----------



## Federer (Sep 22, 2009)

District 9 > 7.5/10

Tomorrow I will see Angels & Demons.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2009)

Disaster Movie 6/10

Nothing speical few moments of laughter but as I said nothing special.


----------



## kakashiloverxxx (Sep 22, 2009)

28 Weeks Later. 10/10 Those zombies can run SO FREAKIN FAST!!! I nearly crapped my pants watching it!!


----------



## krome (Sep 22, 2009)

The Orphanage 

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Disaster Movie 6/10
> 
> Nothing speical few moments of laughter but as I said nothing special.



That's probably the kindest thing anyone has said about it.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 22, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *District 9* 10/10
> Fantastic. It's my favourite film of the year so far.





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> District 9
> I'd give it at least a 9/10 or maybe even a 10/10. I really liked it.





Juracule Mihawk said:


> District 9 > 7.5/10
> Tomorrow I will see Angels & Demons.



Here's your catfood you bunch of prawns.


----------



## Buster (Sep 23, 2009)

Passengers - 4.5/10

Movie made no sense..


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, it would be great to show in a school but in a school like mine? Never gonna happen.



What kind of school are you in? 


*Groundhog Day*

I'd seen many rip-offs, but nothing as good as the original. It's purrrfect.

10/10


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2009)

GI Joe - 6/10 it was more corny then Transformers 1/2 and i never really liked GI Joe's as a kid anyway. the plot was jumping around and things seemed to happen without reason.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2009)

lol, Paul Blart

6.5/10


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 23, 2009)

Buster said:


> Passengers - 4.5/10
> 
> Movie made no sense..




*Spoiler*: _PLOT ENDING WARNING_ 




They were dead from the beginning. They all had reasons to stay around before they crossed over. 

I agree with the grade, but for different reasons. I knew she was dead about 1/4th in. Almost fell asleep when I had figured it all out. ><

The movie made sense, but it was full of plot holes and slow to a crawl.


 

*(500) Days of Summer *- 8/10 

Everybody can relate to this movie. Solid.


----------



## kakashiloverxxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Rent 10/10 I was suprised how good this was!! I've heard about it; and gave it a shot.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde (1920)

7.5/10

Watched some of the 2006 remake on Netflix streaming and although my sound doesn't work, looks like shit.



Yasha said:


> What kind of school are you in?



Public. But we have a huge majority of conservative/mormons and they have a dick in their ass.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 23, 2009)

My school is quite relaxed. We even a GSA club.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2009)

GSA club                ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2009)

> GSA club



Gay sex anal?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> That's probably the kindest thing anyone has said about it.



I actually enjoyed all those movies because I like cheap moments of humor. not enjoy like I would the godfather or another awesome movie, but a movie where me and my friends can have a few good laughs then watch something else. anyway the "best" ( maybe I should say least disastrous?)was probably meet the spartans.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 23, 2009)

500 Days of Summer - 8/10

I thought the this movie was going to be stupid, but I actually ended up loving it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2009)

> anyway the "best" ( maybe I should say least disastrous?)was probably meet the spartans.



What are you comparing it to aids? 

Superhero movie is the only one that I was able to watch.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> What are you comparing it to aids?
> 
> Superhero movie is the only one that I was able to watch.



thats because of leslie nielson.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 23, 2009)

Star Trek 9/10

Quinto <3

I wasn't sure if it would interest me much but I was pleasantly surprised, great performances.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Meet the Spartans> Superhero Movie(and Disaster movie, which is the only spoof I hate)


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2009)

*Donnie Darko*

I don't think I get it.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2009)

The Host: A

Love this freaking movie, and review shall be up in a few hours.

Jack Brooks: Monster Slayer: C

Probably sundays review...It's nice to see a nostalgic monster film in the vein of "Evil Dead 2"...but, you'll see why it doesn't completely work in the actual review.


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Donnie Darko*
> 
> I don't think I get it.
> 
> 7/10



One of those films that you have to see twice or three times to get it. xD


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2009)

A Space Odyssey 2001. 9/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *The Host: A*
> 
> Love this freaking movie, and review shall be up in a few hours.
> 
> ...



its strange but a lot of people hate it. I watched it on netflix in HD on instant queue with my family and I loved it. the monster's origins were immediately explained so mystery didn't take people away from the story, the conflicts were great, and the end awesome.

I think it was the best monster I have seen in the past 10 years. well, I also liked alien resurrection .


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Donnie Darko*
> 
> I don't think I get it.
> 
> 7/10



from what I understand its an existentialist movie. so understanding existentialism might allow you to understand the movie better.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2009)

> its strange but a lot of people hate it.



Some people are just assholes. Host is fucking great, people don't tend to like how US is protrayed in it.



> I think it was the best monster I have seen in the past 10 years. well, I also liked alien resurrection



I love how your not ashamed to admit you like Alien Resurrection

Good on you man.

Ice Age 3 

I freaking loved the movie, I heard some bad stuff about it but it was funny, entertaining and some really good effects. Its no Pixar "classic" but not every fucking movie has to be.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2009)

*Donnie Darko*

OK, I think I can understand it better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are 2 parallel universes: a Tangent Universe, where time is corrupted (and therefore even the most unlikely things can happen, like time travel), which makes it unstable and about to come to an end; and a Primary Universe. For some reason, the Tangent Universe (on its Oct 30) and the Primary Universe (on Oct 2) are connected to each other via a time portal. Most of the film takes place in the unstable Tangent Universe. When the Tangent Universe is coming to an end, the plane Donnie's mom is in flies too near to the time portal and its jet engine breaks apart and falls into the Primary Universe, crashing Donnie's house. Donnie, aware of the tragedies that could have ensued if he survives, chooses death.  




Now, I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

> "Best monster movie to come out in the last 10 years"- Signed by MartialHorror.



stealing my quotes I see .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> stealing my quotes I see .



Unintentionally. I remembered you doing a similar quote, but I forgot that you said '10' years. I guess I could've said 15 years....I think Jurassic Park is better, so I wouldn't go with "20 years"./


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually liked both equally. They were really different movies. One had dinosaurs and was set in a "park". another was in modern korea if I remember right and was really different.

I honestly enjoyed both. anyway I was joking. we both agree the host was an awesome movie. thats really all I care about.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

*Born to Fight Dynamite Warrior * 5/10
*District 09 * 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2009)

Friday the 13 reboot 

4/10

Theres a really good slasher movie here unfortunately the director was too busy filming boobs to realise and actually make it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 25, 2009)

Jennifer's body 5'5/10

I felt the same watching this movie than with Drag me to Hell. Both are parody-hommage to crappy horror-comedy films that has some nice touches here and there but... nothing more. They end up being a bit crappy themselves at times. Maybe its worth a watch, Im sure some people will enjoy it, and is undeniably Megan Fox is hot as lava but Im still waiting for a movie that truly succees with its objective.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 25, 2009)

*I Love You, Man*

It was kind of predictable, but funny at times too.

I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2009)

Surrogats: D-

Jesus, the trailer showed WAY too much.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2009)

Jennifer's Body
1/5

I'm so glad I wasn't the only person in the Theater riffing it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2009)

*Trainspotting*

Honestly, I don't like it. It's gross. Danny Boyle has got style, I'll give him that. But his style is a bit too flamboyant for my taste. 

5.5/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *Surrogats: D-*
> 
> Jesus, the trailer showed WAY too much.



good thing I didn't waste my money and go see it with my school's sci-fi club then. even with bruce willis... I had a feeling the trailer showed what might be the end of the movie or something and it just felt like it was going to suck.


----------



## Chee (Sep 25, 2009)

Surrogates 5/10

Very average sci-fi movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2009)

Avatar - 9/10.  I'm surprised.  I expected it to be awful after watching the trailer a few weeks ago.  It seriously looked like a live action version of Ferngully...I'm happy to admit that I was mistaken.  One of the more original movies of the year and a thrill ride from start to finish.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh God, he's trolling again......


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2009)

I almost believed him. 

Almost.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2009)

October looks like a lousy month for movies.  I will probably watch Couples Retreat, but I can't think of a lot of others.

(I will probably dump another $9 into the Saw franchise as well.  lol.)


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mystic River*

A slow-paced whodunit mystery with some great actors and a contrived ending.

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2009)

Rukia built a time machine?


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 26, 2009)

__________________________*Man on Wire*__________________________​
Documentary accounting the story of high-wire walker Philippe Petit.  Petit's personal life story is really great, but the documentary has a certain tension built into it.  The actual participants recall the inspiration, planning, and execution of living out Petit's dream of crossing the span between the World Trade Center towers.  They practiced a good amount of subterfuge and, as the story unfolds, it comes across like a bank job or burglary.  

See it - it's a fun movie. It's subbed, but only in parts.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Sep 26, 2009)

the grudge 3
5/10

nothing was scary and I fell asleep watching half the movie.


----------



## ILoveJimmyUrine (Sep 26, 2009)

*Julie And Julia*

Meh, I give it a 5/10.

Julie was an annoying bitch, and the movie made me hungry. There were a ton of sex scenes. I do not want to see/imagine Julia, who is old, having sex.  Also, how did Julie stay skinny after it showed scene after scene of her shoving her face full of very fattening food? I know the bitch didn't have time to exercise because she was always complaining about how long she has to work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, I cant wait for Saw 6 to come out. Ugh, Im such a sucker for them. When they first go into production, I know longer care. But the closer they come out, Im suddenly excited, even though I know its not going to be all that. Im such a victim.

Pandorum: B

Bout fucking time a good horor film came out. Better than fucking Surrogates, thats for sure.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 26, 2009)

5.5/10 Transformers 2

Just an awful smash em up movie with little attention to plot or sanity. Megatron goes from heroic in the first movie to downright blood-thirsty in this one, a change I thought odd considering the children in the audience. Likewise with the spamming of Megan Fox T&A shots. 

Tasteless, hardly funny, and mostly annoying. Some good action and the kid's mom save it for me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I cant wait for Saw 6 to come out. Ugh, Im such a sucker for them. When they first go into production, I know longer care. But the closer they come out, Im suddenly excited, even though I know its not going to be all that. Im such a victim.
> 
> Pandorum: B
> 
> Bout fucking time a good horor film came out. Better than fucking Surrogates, thats for sure.



surrogate was a horror movie ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2009)

Not really, it just came out the same time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2009)

Pandorum has Dennis Quaid in it.  No thanks.  Seen enough of that no talent hack.

The Low Shoulder subplot in Jennifer's Body was hilarious.  I laughed every time their song came on.


----------



## krome (Sep 26, 2009)

9


6/10 

Underwhelmed. I'm not sure what I was expecting


----------



## ez (Sep 26, 2009)

flow: for the love of water

it was fairly educational in certain aspects, but not exactly groundbreaking or as well made as it could've been. i may have even passed out towards the end.

6/10


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards. 9/10

I had no huge complaints about this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Pandorum has Dennis Quaid in it.  No thanks.  Seen enough of that no talent hack.
> 
> The Low Shoulder subplot in Jennifer's Body was hilarious.  I laughed every time their song came on.



Actually, Quaid does very good here. I'd even say it's his best performance. Review should be up in a few hours.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished Saw 2 @ 4:42 AM, in the dark. omg awesome.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

The Dark Knight again  fuck man stays epic 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2009)

Noble House(mini series): B

Very engaging, with a superb cast(although some of the minor actors weren't all that). It did lose me in the love story scenes, and I thought Casey was kind of a bitch.....


----------



## The Imp (Sep 27, 2009)

Forrest Gump... 9/10 

It was very entertaining and I really liked some of the more serious moments. A really great film.


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 27, 2009)

Fame 7/10

If you're into preforming arts, and are amused by shows like American Idol, you would like this movie. Otherwise, you'd probably be pretty bored.

The story line wasn't anything exciting, it just followed students at a preforming arts school on their way to become dancers, singers, actors and so on. It was a slice of life movie, with what I thought was kind of a pointless (and confusing) ending.

The colors of the movie were very dry half of the time, and I was annoyed by the director's choice of angles. It seemed very wobbly.

The good points of the movie were the actors and actresses. They are all very talented, and for me I liked watching them preform. The dancing was awesome as well as the music.


----------



## Cenyane (Sep 27, 2009)

Surrogates 8/10
good but not all that. seemed short for about 2 hours. seemed like 53 min. not much to talk or take except great storyline.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 28, 2009)

Wild strawberries 4/5 good but overrated. Its a inger berman film.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2009)

*Hellboy 2: The Golden Army*

Great actions, funny lines, likeable characters. There is nothing I can pick at. It has far exceeded my expectation. I dig it a lot. Really look forward to its sequel.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2009)

36 Chamber of Shaolin: B

Pretty good kung fu flick if you're into kung fu flicks.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2009)

*Terminator 2* 10/10

A really great film, made even better due to the fact I watched it with the members of Sci-fi club.


----------



## ez (Sep 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 36 Chamber of Shaolin: B
> 
> Pretty good kung fu flick if you're into kung fu flicks.



is this a movie you managed to download, or something you rented at a local store?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2009)

Surrogats 3/10

Not that you would expect anything from Bruce Willis movie, but come on - you can't do things like that and expect people to respect you.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 28, 2009)

9

5/10

Thought it was going to be much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2009)

ezxx said:


> is this a movie you managed to download, or something you rented at a local store?



Netflix. 

Anyway, review of it should be up tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Ripley's Game - 6/10

Decent psychological movie I guess. Kind of slow and relatively uninteresting.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2009)

Halloween (1978)

lol, entertaining althuogh annoying at times.

6.5/10



MartialHorror said:


> 36 Chamber of Shaolin: B
> 
> Pretty good kung fu flick if you're into kung fu flicks.



It's been a while since I've seen this, I remember it being the first Shaw Brothers one I watched.

I dun liek weapons in mah kung fu though :/


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

*ONG BAK 2*
*
8.5 / 10*

If you are worried about not seeing this movie because you haven't seen the first one, don't worry, this sequel has NOTHING in common with the first movie other than the main character who is played by the Thai martial arts master; Tony Jaa. Even though the main character is played by the same actor, he is not the same character as the first one. 

That doesn't mean you shouldn't watch the first one if you get the chance. It was a very entertaining movie if you enjoy martial high octane arts flicks. 

The sequel is nearly a masterpiece. It contains some amazing cinematography and amazing visuals. The ambiance is set immediately with a very ancient and mystical Thailand. The reason it strikes right away is that the characters are portrayed as gritty, ugly and dirty. There are no super pretty actors and actresses filling your screen, lying to you about reality. It has no place in this movie.  

As for the action.... I had a word for it. As I was watching this movie the Martial Arts fan in me kicked in. It contained EVERYTHING you have seen in some of your favorite martial arts movies of past. From Karate, Chinese Kenpo, Wu shu, Samurai Swords, Brazilian Ju Jutsu a scene that has Tony Jaa doing the unthinkable DRUNKEN MASTER / BOXING..... oh yeah, there is also some Muay Thai in there.....Tony Jaa's original style. The word I had was *PERFECT*. This movie is a perfect martial arts film. But...at the same time its the PROBLEM with the movie. 

The problem is that Tony Jaa is not a well known name in Hollywood. He is quite capable of matching up with our Jet Li and Jackie Chan. He simply may not have "The Look". Which is why this movie turns out to be an exhibition of Tony Jaa's abilities. At times this movie is shouting "HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M JUST AS GOOD!". After seeing the film I have no doubt he can..... It just sent the martial artist in me the wrong message. Hopefully this demo reel or showcase of footage will help his career and not hurt it. 

This movie would have gotten a extra point putting it at 9.5 if it wasn't for one small detail. THE ENDING. I'm not a big fan of spoilers. So I won't give it away. But I will tell you this: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending leaves you feeling, WTF? That's it? And then? What about the girl? What about the final Enemy? What about his revenge? What about all kinds of stuff? What about somehow making this movie tie in with the first one somehow?




Hopefully there will be a sequel to this prequel.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Tropic Thunder 8.5/10

Still funny.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2009)

*Inglourious Basterds*

I just watched the LQ pirated version. It's not Quentin Tarantino's finest work (Pulp Fiction takes it), but it's greater than a bunch of WWII films. The Pianist, for example. I especially love the performance of Melanie Laurent (Shosanna) and Christoph Waltz (Colonel Landa). Alas, I'll have to wait until 22nd October to be able to watch it in the theatre over here and not to mention, lots of scenes will be censored on the grounds that they're too violent and therefore would poison the pure and innocent minds of our teenagers. 

9/10


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

My Dog Skip

11/10


----------



## Stalin (Sep 29, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Inglourious Basterds*
> 
> I just watched the LQ pirated version. It's not Quentin Tarantino's finest work (Pulp Fiction takes it), but it's greater than a bunch of WWII films. The Pianist, for example. I especially love the performance of Melanie Laurent (Shosanna) and Christoph Waltz (Colonel Landa). Alas, I'll have to wait until 22nd October to be able to watch it in the theatre over here and not to mention, lots of scenes will be censored on the grounds that they're too violent and therefore would poison the pure and innocent minds of our teenagers.
> 
> 9/10



Where do you live, china?


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

^

Malaysia. It says so right under the user name.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe you should read whats written under your username before facepalming him.

I watched Kaminey, a highly rated indian crime thriller, awful movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> *ONG BAK 2*
> *
> 8.5 / 10*
> 
> ...



Ong Bak 2 was the weakest out of his 3 movies, by far. It had a few good scenes but too far inbetween a long boring story that shouldnt have been there in the first place. Only story I need in a martial arts movie like this is good guy beats up bad guy henchmen then bad guy at the end.

The Protector = Ong Bak >>>>>>>>>>>> Ong Bak 2


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 29, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds 7.5/10

Without the Pitt/Roth duo(damn that was some shitty actinng) it'd be alot better movie imo. 
But still, it isn't close to Pulp fiction's level.

Btw, Christop Waltz as Hans Landa is probably going to get an oscar, atleast I hope he does, his performance was simply amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Ong Bak 2 was the weakest out of his 3 movies, by far. It had a few good scenes but too far inbetween a long boring story that shouldnt have been there in the first place. Only story I need in a martial arts movie like this is good guy beats up bad guy henchmen then bad guy at the end.
> 
> The Protector = Ong Bak >>>>>>>>>>>> Ong Bak 2



I thought that the Protector was disappointing.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Where do you live, china?



Malaysia, but its censorship is sometimes worse than China.

They will censor the scalping scenes and the batting scene for sure, and possibly the shooting scenes and the burning scene as well. They're going to turn it into a Disney movie.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wall-E 6.5/10 It was kind of predictable and lacks the feeling of older animated movies.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hellboy*

It's like a B-rated monster flick compared to its sequel. 

7.5/10


----------



## Buster (Sep 30, 2009)

District 9 - 5.5/10

I expected too much..


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Inglorious Basterds 7.5/10
> 
> Without the Pitt/Roth duo(damn that was some shitty actinng) it'd be alot better movie imo.



It wasn't supposed to be incredible acting.  The characters were supposed to be ridiculous.


Jennifer's Body - *3/10*
This one was a real eyebrow-raiser. On so many counts. I mean, obviously the acting was a little out there. But the story was so discombobulated that I couldn't take ANYTHING seriously. I mean... I can understand when a movie doesn't try and take itself seriously, but this was just a cluster-fuck. The whole reason Jennifer is turned into a demon is because an independent band is turning to Satanic rituals to garner fame. What? I wanted to believe that the character of Jennifer had some depth, but when you realize that her morals are completely out of whack, all that hope goes to shit. I'll admit though, there are a few moments in the dialogue that I found pretty clever. Stabbing someone to death while singing Tommy Tutone... that's comedy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Christmas(original): B+


----------



## Federer (Sep 30, 2009)

Angels & Demons

I'm not familair with the books of Dan Brown, I have seen the prequal The Da Vinci Code, although it wasn't a prequal at all, if you go by the books. 

This one wasn't bad, but it was definitely not as good as The Da Vinci Code. 

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2009)

Shock: F

Very disappointing Mario Bava movie. To think that before netflix finally got it, I considered buying this......

Australia: C-

I admired the epicness of it as well as the use of "Somewhere of the Rainbow", but the story basically ends once the cattle droving subplot ends(and the film runs out of steam). The acting early on is pretty over-the-top, I didn't buy the love story, and most of all: Why doesn't Drover have a name? You'd think that Kidman would at least ask about it before sleeping with him.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2009)

Run Lola Run 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, I DID A VIDEO REVIEW. 

But it's not very good. It wasn't scripted(a mistake I dont intend to do again), I was sort of awkward in front of the camera(just got done filming my 2nd vid and its better) and the editing sucks. 

I had to cut out 2 minutes to make the running time. But here is the link: 

My next vid will just be me ranting, and my first official video review will be "Shock", which should be up in a week at the most.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 2, 2009)

I never imagined you with a beard. I recenlty had one but had to shave it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2009)

The Tracy Fragments 5/10

Whip It 7/10



MartialHorror said:


> lol, I DID A VIDEO REVIEW.
> 
> But it's not very good. It wasn't scripted(a mistake I dont intend to do again), I was sort of awkward in front of the camera(just got done filming my 2nd vid and its better) and the editing sucks.
> 
> ...



Jaws poster in the background, no shock there.


----------



## Roy (Oct 2, 2009)

MartialHorror didn't love District 9?!

And, you know, I was right when I said D9 would make a shit load in the box office


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, ALL FEAR THE JAWS POSTER. I also have a "Once Upon a Time in Mexico" poster but you cant see it from there.

Zombieland: A

Badass! Review will be up later today.


----------



## Buster (Oct 2, 2009)

Funny People - 8/10

I actually liked the movie, people just complained because they thought it would be a hilarious movie but it was quite interesting and the humor was way better than Dance Flick imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

Station Agent or something - 7.5/10

This was some weird movie about a midget that took over a train depot. It's one of those movies that doesn't really have a story or a plot or anything instead just follows the daily life of a midget in a train depot. I liked it for some reason.


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

The Proposal 7/10....overall, entertaining and funny


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2009)

Buster said:


> Funny People - 8/10
> 
> I actually liked the movie, people just complained because they thought it would be a hilarious movie but it was quite interesting and the humor was way better than Dance Flick imo.



You know it cost $75 million to make, what a joke.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2009)

The Proposal 10/10
Hilarious & Sweet xP


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2009)

Zombieland: 9/10.  Actually managed to be somewhat original.  Surprising considering the genre.  I thought it was really funny.  The format of the movie sort of reminded me of Wanted.  The rest of the audience seemed to really enjoy it as well.

Poor Bill Murray.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2009)

*Johnny English*

Silly movie, but it has its funny moments. Just don't expect too much. 

Natalie Imbruglia <3


7/10


----------



## krome (Oct 3, 2009)

Sleepy Hollow 

7.5/10 

Johnny Depp.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 3, 2009)

Next (nick cage)

6/10 not as bad as i expected.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 3, 2009)

*The Wrong Guy-D-*
A incredibly predictable comedy with a really annoying lead.


----------



## Koi (Oct 3, 2009)

Toy Story & Toy Story 2 in 3-D - 10/10 as an overall experience.  I didn't see either one of them in theaters when they first came out, so that was awesome to begin with.  I own the first one, but seeing it in 3-D made me appreciate a lot of little details I missed watching it on a TV.  For instance, Buzz's wings being semi-transparent was new to me.

Toy Story 2 I hadn't seen in a long-assed time and barely remembered most of it, but it was just as good and fresh as the first time.  

Also, Toy Story 3 trailer!


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 4, 2009)

G.I. Joe - C- (And thats because im being nice)

*Spoilers...*

I really wanted to like this movie...but the plot is horrible and cliched as hell. What the hell was the purpose of anything? Why did they blow up the Eiffel Tower? How did Dukes GF become a muthafuckin assasin or top trained spy in a head organization in 4 years? She was just wife before then!? How is Hawk walking when he was just in a wheelchair 2 seconds ago.  Snake Eyes bro is a walking cliche and kills his master when hes just a kid!??! Okay...just whatever... The truck in the Accelerator scene gets stabbed by a sword, hit by a missle, and flips over...and there is not so much as DIRT on it. 

Things just happened just for the sake of them happening, there was no reason for any of this. I WANT NANITES SO I CAN BLOW SHIT UP! Was pretty much it.

Im not even looking deep into the movie, I was just watching it and was like "Wha--?", "Why?"

The CGI looked "cheesy", as in it didnt really look that bad, but it didnt look real. I cant really explain it.

Marlon Wayans saved this movie IMO. He gave the best performance, and he and Snake Eyes were the only "joe's" that were believable. The guy who played Duke is a crappy actor everything he said had the same range to it...and the lady that played his wife wasnt believable at all.  

The accelerators was by far the coolest thing in this movie, even though the whole Eiffel Tower thing had no purpose besides the trailer. Seriously, im one of those people who go to the movies for a good time, I dont go in hating or looking for some oscar movie like a lot of IMDB trolls do but seriously this movie was just, meh.


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wall-E. Cute movie, 9/10


----------



## ez (Oct 4, 2009)

in hell

5/10

a nonstandard van damme flick. a pity that all its efforts at complexity and triumph of the human soul just come off as shoddy. most of the fights weren't too entertaining either since it was basically street fighting. it was a nice change seeing him get beat up over and over, though. not sure which was worse - the acting or the writing. maybe i'm too critical.


----------



## Juli (Oct 4, 2009)

Equilibrium [8/10]

The action scenes are a bit too over the top but Christian Bales performance is stunning.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> Toy Story & Toy Story 2 in 3-D - 10/10 as an overall experience.  I didn't see either one of them in theaters when they first came out, so that was awesome to begin with.  I own the first one, but seeing it in 3-D made me appreciate a lot of little details I missed watching it on a TV.  For instance, Buzz's wings being semi-transparent was new to me.


I wouldn't be surprised if Pixar "touched up" the films while making them 3D, they are really old in terms of CG animation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2009)

Zombieland 5/5 fucking loved it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 4, 2009)

El secreto de sus ojos 8/10

Great argentinian movie. The film could be fitted into the crime genre but it trascends it thanks to a great script that shows a lot of aspects about life, dreams not realised and other stuff. Acting is superb (I always considered argentinians as the best actors in the world along with british). Argentina send this movie to next Oscar and chances are quite favourable, I think. The director and main actor are the same of El hijo de la novia, which was previously nominated.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 4, 2009)

Bleach: Fade Back to Black

5/10. 

The 5 points were for good animation


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2009)

Zombieland - 9/10 

An all around enjoyable movie. It made me laugh so much.


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2009)

*The Invention of Lying* - 10/10 

Just plain awesomeness ;D


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

Toy Story 3D Double Feature.

20/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2009)

The Golem: How it Came into the World- C-

Beats out Nosferatu was the oldest movie I've ever seen, although unlike that one, this is less interesting. It occured to me that "Twilight" may have been inspired by this. A pasty looking guy acts all creepy and stares intently at some gal and she falls in love with him. I was like "Oh my God, it's Twilight!".


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Zombieland*
This movie was amazing. I can't remember the last time I spent $10 to see a movie and it was totally worth it.

*August Rush*
Also an amazing movie. I would have never watched it if it was not for my girlfriend. I am really happy she sat me down and told me to watch.

*Forgetting Sarah Marshall*
This was an alright movie. Made me chuckle from time to time but overall just okay.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2009)

Spaceballs - 5/10

Wasn't very funny at all. Maybe my friends gave me too high of expectations before I watched it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Golem: How it Came into the World- C-
> 
> Beats out Nosferatu was the oldest movie I've ever seen, although unlike that one, this is less interesting. It occured to me that "Twilight" may have been inspired by this. A pasty looking guy acts all creepy and stares intently at some gal and she falls in love with him. I was like "Oh my God, it's Twilight!".



I recommend you The cabinet of Dr. Caligari, its considered the first horror film (1920) and one of the best examples of german expresionist movies.

I wonder if its easy to find a copy that respect the original lenght and all the stuff. I watched some modern copy that even had some sound effects. The original run was 71 minutes long if it helps.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2009)

*Get Smart*

Is Anne hot? Very. Is it funny? Not quite.

7.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2009)

*A Bronx Tale-B-*
It's like Robert De Niro is Scorsese's little brother. He tries so hard to be like him, yet he stumbles along the way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I recommend you The cabinet of Dr. Caligari, its considered the first horror film (1920) and one of the best examples of german expresionist movies.
> 
> I wonder if its easy to find a copy that respect the original lenght and all the stuff. I watched some modern copy that even had some sound effects. The original run was 71 minutes long if it helps.



Alrighty, I will. I saw a lot of clips in film class and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## ez (Oct 5, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Spaceballs - 5/10
> 
> Wasn't very funny at all. Maybe my friends gave me too high of expectations before I watched it.



really?

spaceballs is one of my favorite flicks from my younger days.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2009)

Labyrinth- 9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 5, 2009)

[Rec] 2 6/10

More action oriented than the first one. It lost the surprise element but its still well produced (unless you dont like movies based on real time recording). Theres a couple of nice twists in the plot, specially the ending that while a bit predictable is enjoyable. Also theres a lack of humour since, well, everyone is infected and the situation is a war...


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2009)

ezxx said:


> really?
> 
> spaceballs is one of my favorite flicks from my *younger* days.



Keyword being "younger."


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Toy Story 3D Double Feature.
> 
> 20/10



OMG i so agree. 3D AND Double Feature. 2 epic for the price of one!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

Pulp Fiction 9.5/10

Tarentino's best film.


----------



## User Name (Oct 5, 2009)

Bandslam : 9.5/10 
This is probably my favorite "Teen" movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2009)

*This is Spinal Tap-A*
Still hilarious.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2009)

*Flight of the Navigator* 6/10

It was enjoyable but not much happened, plus when the ship's A.I changed it's personality it did get annoying. But other than that it was a decent film.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilight

. Watched it for a literature class. I have to say the film put the book in a different light, which really improved the story I think. In the film Edward was awkward, but in a lighthearted sort of way which hinted at his unfamiliarity with the "courting a girl scene." Edward in the book was awkward, but in a dark sort of way which hinted at a controlling/possessive/stalker/rapist/kiddy-fiddler and generally unsavory guy.

Still, without any special attention paid to the storyline, my rating on production elements and acting gives this film a *3/10*. It would have been a 1/10 without Carlisle/Edward improving the general acting stock of the cast. Robert Pattinson took a rather detestable character and played him straight, creepiness intact. Bella's character couldn't stop blinking/spluttering with facial ticks, which I suppose she thought was endearing but just made her look silly and empty headed.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ladri di biciclette (The Bicycle Thief)*

An enduring classic. So simple and yet so powerful, you can't help but immediately feel overwhelmed by the desperation of the main character.

9.7/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 6, 2009)

Interview with the Vampire
8/10.disturbing but brilliant.Tom Cruise as Lestat is win.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 6, 2009)

District 9.

8/10. Enjoyable movie for sci-fi fans.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 6, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds

11/10

could there be a better idea for a movie than killing Nazis?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 6, 2009)

Bleach 3:Fade to black
loved it.9/10.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2009)

Zombieland - 8/10.  Funny shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2009)

My first official video review: Degelle

Mario Bava's Shock(aka: Beyond the Door 2).

The rest of my vids will be in my threads.

Oh yeah

The Cowboys: A

Awesome John Wayne movie.


----------



## Bushin (Oct 7, 2009)

The Green Mile - *10/10*
Simply brilliant.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

District 9:

9/10:

Brilliant film. One of the must see films this year.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2009)

*Blood and Bone*

Black dudes with Kung Fu can't get any better than that


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 7, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> Interview with the Vampire
> 8/10.disturbing but brilliant.*Tom Cruise as Lestat is win.*



Sorry, I have to ask.  Did you read the book?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 8, 2009)

Italics said:


> Sorry, I have to ask.  Did you read the book?


no,i didn't.

G.I.Joe
2/10.
i still have a headache.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button: C

The film is well acted, directed, photographed, etc.....But it made no emotional connection with me. Well, I do fear old age a lot more now.....Doubt that's what the intention was.

None of the relationships simply felt real to me. Other things were just frustrating. Example, by abandoning his daughter, Benjamin basically did the same thing his own Father did. In itself, there is nothing wrong with this(writing wise). But they never make the comparison. If anything, they JUSTIFY his decision. 

Other things that bugged me include how no one seems all that bothered by his age reversing process...I also thought it was a hole how he knew everything that lead up to the 'car crash', when that would be impossible for anyone to know, much less Button himself.

People have compared it to "Forrest Gump", but I disagree, although probably because I love that movie and dont care much for this one. BB was a somber, moody tale that lost its message in its own self indulgance. FG was always an interesting and riveting tale that was both funny and sad. 

I dont even know how this cost $160,000,000 to do......


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont even know how this cost $160,000,000 to do......



Pitt's moneys and an unbelievable production with top notch make-up, art decoration, costumes and visual effects.


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Blades of Glory

4/10

Meh.


----------



## Denji (Oct 8, 2009)

Spaceballs - 4/5

Coraline - 3.5/5


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Honeydripper - 6/10

Kind of a dull movie, really. Bunch of black folk playin' they jazz music.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 8, 2009)

Inglorios basterds.7/10
nice but i want to know what Tarantino was high on.lolz for Pitt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Pitt's moneys and an unbelievable production with top notch make-up, art decoration, costumes and visual effects.



Sill, Transformers 2 didnt cost all that much more than that,.

It just surprises me.

Alien: A

Review will be up later today.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Oct 8, 2009)

Tremor

9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

Friday the 13th(original): B

Usually an A film, but Spike TV edited it horribly.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

The Godfather: 9/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pineapple Express* - 3/5
It made me chuckle a few times and it was worth watching but I was expecting it to be hilarious. I was disappointed.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Oct 10, 2009)

Just watched Harold and Kumar 2 for the 2nd time. I like it and it's funny and all, but it's way too over the top. I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2009)

*9* 10/10
I'm speechless it was such a great movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2009)

Lord of the Rings: Return of the Ring: B

Tomorrows review(hopefully). Still think that the Fellowship is the best.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> District 9:
> 
> 9/10:
> 
> Brilliant film. One of the must see films this year.



I agree with this man. District 9 best film of the year. 9.5/1O


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2009)

Surrogates 6/10

Had some good moments in it. The basis behind the movie was really cool and they could have done so much more with it IMO. Bruce Willis' surrogate looked like he did in the Jackal.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2009)

The Hound of the Baskervilles: B

The 1959 Hammer version. Pretty cool.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Wolverine it was okay 6/10


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The Hound of the Baskervilles: B
> 
> The 1959 Hammer version. Pretty cool.



if you like sherlock holmes, you should watch the ones with Jeremy Brett. I think he plays sherlock holmes best. 

Sherlock Holmes: The Sign of Four - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you seen the Hammer version? Peter Cushing is pretty hard to beat out as the best Sherlock Holmes(but I havent seen many others). Odd that we both see Sherlock Holmes movies at the same time....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 11, 2009)

*American History X* - 5/5
I've seen this many times before but I finally bought the DVD yesterday. This is and always will be one of my favorites.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you seen the Hammer version? Peter Cushing is pretty hard to beat out as the best Sherlock Holmes(but I havent seen many others). Odd that we both see Sherlock Holmes movies at the same time....



I will have to watch the Peter Cushing version you did. I think I can stream it on Netflix. Most of the Jeremy Brett episodes are available to stream on Netflix if you have it. That's why I was watching it. But yeah, it is very odd. Maybe the new robert downey jr. movie has something to do with it.


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King - 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, another coincidense.

The Soloist: C

Too arty for its own good. Also, it suffers from "too much talking over eachother" syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 9/10.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 12, 2009)

Prestige 10/10


----------



## Juli (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh God..Prestige is awesome indeed  Bale and Jackman in one movie..

Ocean's Thirteen [7/10] It was okay.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yea, I can watch The Prestige now. I have a DVD player that works.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 12, 2009)

300-9.5/10 it was a EPIC


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 12, 2009)

300-9.5/10 it was an epic movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay: 6/10

This movie was pretty weird. It was like some weird-ass time travel thing except at the end you're fucked by the writer because it wasn't time travel at all.


----------



## Buster (Oct 12, 2009)

Fame - 7/10

I thought it would be boring as hell, but it was okay.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 12, 2009)

Death Race: 6.5/10. Too predictable but ok to see once.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 12, 2009)

Damage 4/10 

Cliche story, mostly bad acting, bad fight scenes

If you are looking for a movie similar to this watch Blood and Bone instead. 8/10 for that one


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2009)

*City of God*

A very vivid portrayal of a 1970's brazilian slum where the borders between kids and adults, right and wrong, justice and crime have diminished. Probably not for everyone due to its excessive graphic violence involving children. 

8.5/10


----------



## Koi (Oct 12, 2009)

Swordfish - Eh.  I honestly wouldn't give a crap about this movie if Hugh Jackman wasn't in it in the first place. :\  Halle Berry looks great with short hair, though.  I wish she'd cut it again.


X-Men - 8/10.  This is the first one we're talking about here.  It's awesome.  I have a few problems with characters here and there but it's really a fun movie.  And Hugh Jackman bonus!


----------



## krome (Oct 12, 2009)

Iron Man 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2009)

Cat in the Brain: D-(me being generous)

It will be my next video review,which I hope to have up either tonight or (more likely), tomorrow......


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ip Man (2008) - 9.5/10 The story of Master Ip, Bruce Lee's teacher, before he went to hong kong. The movie was epic, great fight scenes. This dude's hands were fast as hell, he punched this one guy like 40 times in 5 seconds. Good story too. Even though most of it was fake for entertainment sakes, ah well not like its a documentary. Definately one of my favorite Martial Arts films like Ong Bak and The Protector


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, Martial, you saw Gamer right? Do you know if that was Michael C. Hall singing or was it lip-synching?

You probably wouldn't know though, since you hated the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2009)

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*

I'm not big on cowbow flicks, but it's pretty damn hilarious. Man, I love Tuco. "When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk". 

And also the 5-minute long Uchiha staring contest got me. xDD

But I'm quite surprised to find that it's ranked #4 of all-time best on imdb. It's good, but not that good imo.

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

You're crazy, it belongs there.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 13, 2009)

Up. Nice movie, saw it in 3D. Has some sad moments though.

8.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2009)

*The Fifth Element* 8/10

A great movie. The only problem was Chris Tucker's character.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 13, 2009)

District 9/10

Kinda lived up to its hype.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2009)

> But I'm quite surprised to find that it's ranked #4 of all-time best on imdb. It's good, but not that good imo.



Its a classic, it belongs there.

Can I just say something, this might be a bit asshole-ish but some of the ratings people give are silly. You say a film was below average and wasn't worth watching but then award it 6/10? The average should be 5 not 7.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2009)

As I said, I'm never big on cowboy flicks. I can easily think of at least 5 films better than it, but whatever floats your boat I guess. 


*No Country for Old Men*

In the beginning I was like . Then after one hour I was still . Then things started to clear up a bit and I realized that it's just a rip-off of Fargo. Then it abruptly came to an end and I was like .

I hope that makes sense. xD

6/10


----------



## shikazu (Oct 13, 2009)

*Bratz*

It was on TV and I had nothing better to do and so I watched it.
And I hated it. 

0/10


----------



## ez (Oct 13, 2009)

planet of the apes ('68 version): 8.5/10

much better than its recent version in just about every aspect save for the technology used within. superbly written.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

shikazu said:


> *Bratz*
> 
> It was on TV and I had nothing better to do and so I watched it.
> And I hated it.
> ...



Oh man, I couldn't sit through 10 minutes of that movie.


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> As I said, I'm never big on cowboy flicks. I can easily think of at least 5 films better than it, but whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> 
> *No Country for Old Men*
> ...



You didn't just say all of that.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> You didn't just say all of that.



It's still a very good movie. 

Just not my top 5.


Anyone here likes No Country for Old Men? I'm still wondering how it won the Academy Award, especially when Juno was one of the nominees that year. The judges must have had really terrible tastes.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> I'm not big on cowbow flicks, but it's pretty damn hilarious. Man, I love Tuco. "When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk".
> 
> ...



it's the fucking best movie i've ever watched(and before anyone says 'you haven't watched enough',i *have*,thank you).better than Godfather and Shawshank Redemption in my opinion.



> Man, I love Tuco.



me too,me too.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption gets my vote among the three. Tim Robbins + Morgan Freeman = obvious win

Tuco is easily the most likeable character in tgtb&tu.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hey, Martial, you saw Gamer right? Do you know if that was Michael C. Hall singing or was it lip-synching?
> 
> You probably wouldn't know though, since you hated the movie.



Dont really remember, but I thought it sounded kind of like him........


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> It's still a very good movie.
> 
> Just not my top 5.
> 
> ...



Fixed .


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 13, 2009)

Bleach Movie 3 : 8/10


----------



## Ae (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mad Money* 8/10 Not as great as I thought it would be but entertaining enough to be worth seeing ;D


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Kitchy sci fi/action fractured time thingy (hails back to 1940's).  All sets are a funky black and white-ish digital creation.  Stylized backgrounds are impressive and interesting, story...meh. If you're bored on a Sunday afternoon - you'll be marginally entertained. 



Yasha said:


> Anyone here likes No Country for Old Men? *I'm still wondering how it won the Academy Award, especially when Juno was one of the nominees that year.* The judges must have had really terrible chakras.



How did it win?  Anton Sugar 

Yasha - how do you see this as a Fargo ripoff? I mean, they're both Coen brothers makes, but outside of this I don't see them as comparable.


----------



## Alesana (Oct 13, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 10/10


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> It's still a very good movie.
> 
> Just not my top 5.
> 
> ...



I prefer There Will Be Blood than No Country.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 13, 2009)

Observe and Report

Too much win, especially the ending.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 14, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Prestige 10/10



Fantastic film, I just hated how it ended.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Where to start, where to start?

No Country For Old Men was a good film.  I did prefer Juno and There Will Be Blood though.

Martial, why haven't you seen Paranormal Activity yet?  I thought you were supposed to be this big horror guru?  Turn in your credentials.  (I don't want to hear anything about it not playing in your area either...I drove 4 hours to Dallas to see it.)

2012, the new trailer.  That driving through LA in a limo and boarding an airplane scene is the most absurd scene I have ever fucking seen.  SKIP THIS SHIT.  2012 WILL BE HORRENDOUS.  I CAN TELL ALREADY.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 14, 2009)

Never understood the appeal of There Will Be Blood.  Lewis = great; however, the story simply didn't do anything for me.  I found it annoying throughout, especially the soundtrack.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2009)

Italics said:


> How did it win?  Anton Sugar
> 
> Yasha - how do you see this as a Fargo ripoff? I mean, they're both Coen brothers makes, but outside of this I don't see them as comparable.



They have too many things in common - characters, settings, atmosphere, even the plots are somewhat similar. 

Anton Sugar is not enough to make it Oscar-worthy for me. Plus his Severus Snape haircut kind of made me want to smite him on the head. 


I still haven't seen There will be Blood. Will check it out soon.


----------



## Jayka (Oct 14, 2009)

Phantom of the Opera (1983) with Maximilian Shell, Jane Seymour and Michael York.

This movie is different from the original story. Even the location is changed (to Budapest). The background of the ghost alters from the original too.

Still it was an entertaining movie with a good plot.

I will give it a 7/10


----------



## Jessica (Oct 14, 2009)

I Love You, Man

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2009)

*Contact*

Deeply philosophical, highly inspiring and thought-provoking, full of passions and emotions and ironies. A great movie that fully captures the ingenuity and sensibility of the late Carl Sagan.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Where to start, where to start?
> 
> No Country For Old Men was a good film.  I did prefer Juno and There Will Be Blood though.
> 
> ...



I'll see it friday instead of "Stepfather"(which I dont really want to see until I see the original anyway). Ugh, another busy month for me.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Stepfather looks dumb as well.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 14, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell.

Not as fantastic as some people claimed, but enjoyable.
8/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 14, 2009)

The Killing Room - 6/10

So what, they actually created this psychology test and all just so 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the testers can know which one of these volunteers is the best one to become one of the American suicide bombers to use against terrorism?




Nice idea but I thought they could do with more better ending through.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Stepfather looks dumb as well.


Stepfather looks funny.  I was laughing my ass off during the trailer.

Fuck you Firefly!  Drag Me To Hell was one of the 10 best movies of the year so far.  That movie was hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't laugh once during Drag Me to Hell. 

Maybe I went in with too much expectations.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2009)

*Coraline* 10/10
A fantastic film. I watched the DVD in 3D and while it is an interesting effect I don't see the appeal. To be honest it looks better without the 3D.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 14, 2009)

Yasha said:


> They have too many things in common - characters, settings, atmosphere, even the plots are somewhat similar.
> 
> Anton Sugar is not enough to make it Oscar-worthy for me. Plus his Severus Snape haircut kind of made me want to smite him on the head.



Yasha I'm really surprised by your response.  I do see more similarities upon taking a step back.  With scene and atmosphere:  rural towns in desolate areas.   Of course they’re both essentially crime dramas.  In a general sense I guess I can see what you’re saying.  I was more focused on the fact that


*Spoiler*: __ 



although both plots move forward as crime drama's typically do I feel No Country relies heavily on _the chase_.  I think it's difficult to do well and believe they did it so well that it's almost done to a fault.  I say this because I think most feel that Bell's story is lost because it's overshadowed by Chigurh's rather strange relentless dedication to both the task and his ideals.  However, I think it really drives home exactly why Bell retires.  On the other hand, I think Fargo (very slowly) meanders and contrasts the mundane existence of Jerry (and even Marge as a very pregnant, very rural policewoman) with Mr. Woodchipper (Grimsrud).  Fargo develops its tension more through Jerry's hidden "sin" and the terrible execution of his plan.

Chigurh (I dubbed him Sugar for irony's sake - he’s not sweet), in my mind, was quite refreshing as an antagonist.  He seemed to be the finger of death lead by the Fates themselves.  I saw him as unique amongst his peers (in other like films) let alone the character of Grimsrud from Fargo.  Grimsrud simply seemed extraordinarily flat by comparison.


 


However, I do see a lot more similarities than before (more than those listed).  You have a very interesting way of looking at things.



 at Snivellus's hair


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 14, 2009)

500 Days of Summer 

9/10 

What a feel bad and then feel good movie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn.  Adventureland is still one of the best movies of the year.  I'm surprised more people haven't given it a shot.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 14, 2009)

Zombieland I give an 7/10

For a movie called Zombieland I actually expected more zombies. Instead they turned it into another bullshit Michael Cerra romantic comedy film for three quarters of the movie. The absolute awesomeness of Tallahassee and the time when Zombies were on the screen made up for it but if he continues to play the same role in every single movie he stars in I'm going to have to stop watching since he isn't really funny anymore the 4th or 5th go around.

Double tapping zombies, the search for a twinkie, and the awesome Bill Murray cameo saved the movie though. Cut out the half hour of backstory and romance and add in 30 minutes of pure zombie killing and this could've been a 10.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

Michael Cerra was in the movie? I thought it was some other guy.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> Michael Cerra was in the movie? I thought it was some other guy.



Oh your right my bad it was Jesse Eisenberg or whoever. Still it doesn't really matter since I'm getting sick of the whole spindly comic loser turns into nice guy romantic heart throb/hero in the end cliche. 

It seems like every movie is jumping on the train since Juno and in a movie about zombies you don't have to diversify you simply need to kill zombies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

Informant: B-

Push: D

Push was slightly better than what I remembered......


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Zombieland
7/10
Good mindless fun, Woody Harrelson made this movie.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2009)

watchmen: 8/10 (replay value is not high)
waiting: 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

Criminally Insane 2: F

Ass movie. My next video review(should be up in a few days)


----------



## krome (Oct 15, 2009)

_Ghost Town_ 6/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

Boys don't cry 9/10

Some of it is pretty haunting, Hilary's Swank is great in it too, Im glad I watched it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

Halloween H20: F

Was on FX yesterday. They cut out ALL the death scenes. Fuckers. It made a shitty movie seem even worse.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 16, 2009)

Underworld - Rise of the Lycans - 5/10

Leads up to the first underworld movie pretty well, giving a good background on Lucien and Victor. Thats all it's really good for I thought.


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

_E.T: The Extra-Terrestrial_

2/10

Never liked this movie.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2009)

You don't like E.T. !?


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope  Sorry.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 16, 2009)

E.T. go home!  

Didn't like it either....


----------



## Koi (Oct 16, 2009)

I have yet to see E.T., because honestly, he freaks me the fuck out. D8


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm almost sure I liked ET because of Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2009)

*Forrest Gump*

Love the story and the soundtrack. Would have deserved its Oscar more if it weren't in the same year as Shawshank Redemption and Pulp Fiction.

9.5/10


----------



## squilliam (Oct 16, 2009)

Just saw Pixar's *Ratatouille*...wow, what an amazing movie

seriously, the animation was incredible, the characters are extremely memorable and there was a great emotional connection to them

9/10


----------



## Muse (Oct 17, 2009)

Zombieland - 10/10

Dat shit was gold


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2009)

*Ghostbusters 2* 9/10
Brilliant.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw the beginning of Changeling, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 17, 2009)

New York I Love You - 9/10

Very good movie with several of the scenes being memorable. Acting was fantastic throughout as well.


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2009)

Knowing - 7/10 Interesting & boring ish almost brought me to tears >:


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2009)

Ed Wood: A

I loved it. My only minor qualm was that the guy who played Orson Welles felt like more of n Orson Welles imitator than the actual character(the voice just didn't work that well). But even he does pretty good.

Martin Landou was amazing as Bela Lugiosi. Johnny Depp was funny as Ed Wood himself.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2009)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*

It's really cute. It's one of those films you need to watch at least a couple of times to catch all the little things. I've never seen Jim Carrey this serious before. I definitely prefer him like this. And Kate Winslet deserves much credit for her terrific acting as well. 

9.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2009)

*Up* 10/10
A very sweet film. It is both heartbreaking and heartwarming, especially at the beginning. It was a wonderful treat for my Birthday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2009)

Paranormal Activity: A

Gah, it was actually scary! Review should be up today.


----------



## Mashiro (Oct 18, 2009)

*Where the Wild Things Are* - 9/10
It was really good. Surprisingly sad and deep, though. It had a lot of hidden meanings.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Where the Wild Things Are - 9/10
Very well made movie. Had some unexpected chilling scenes in it, which I thought was a nice touch to add.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 18, 2009)

_*My life is ruins*_

I was a bit disappointed in the movie. I loved _My big fat Greek wedding_, and the Swedish title lead me to believe it was a sequel, but it's wasn't. 

The acting and story wasn't all that great either. 

It was a rather sweet movie as it went on though. I liked some of the characters very much and the movie had a sweet happy ending. 

7/10


----------



## Rampage (Oct 18, 2009)

blade 2   10/10 love it


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Obsessed 7/10

Pretty good with some good scenes .


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2009)

*Alien*

Still holds up pretty well after 30 years. Imagine, 30 years! That alone is impressive. But I found it hard to believe a bunch of people coming from a civilization advanced enough to build a spaceship would have such a hard time killing or even putting a scratch on _one_ damn creature. Just shoot its head with a harpoon and get it over with dammit!

8/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 18, 2009)

*Surrogates* 6.5/10

lackluster. the special effects were awesome, and bruce willis and other cast done well, but the whole surrogacy thing was handled bad. it had as much social commentary as 50cent - ayo technology video.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2009)

> But I found it hard to believe a bunch of people coming from a civilization advanced enough to build a spaceship would have such a hard time killing or even putting a scratch on one damn creature. Just shoot its head with a harpoon and get it over with dammit!



They're not fucking soldiers, they act like any normal person would act like in that siutation. Other than the end bit where the Ripley ejects the Alien out of the ship like some tacky 70's show the films beautiful.


----------



## jereith (Oct 18, 2009)

The last film I saw is 'Baby.' A film starring David Huynh who as a kid grew up into a gang banging life. It's a nice film that I'd recommend. It's not your action, thriller, and martial art type of film, rather, a down to earth fictional story of a perspective of an asian boy growing up in a gang life.

10/10


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Oct 18, 2009)

Where the Wild Things Are - 8.5/10

I loved this movie, and it was even better in an IMAX theater! I loved how each of the wild things had a distinct personality. I don't think anyone was expecting it to be as sad as it was, either. Also, I couldn't believe what happened to Douglas, lol!

Oh, and Bob & Terry FTW!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Alien*
> 
> Still holds up pretty well after 30 years. Imagine, 30 years! That alone is impressive. But I found it hard to believe a bunch of people coming from a civilization advanced enough to build a spaceship would have such a hard time killing or even putting a scratch on _one_ damn creature. Just shoot its head with a harpoon and get it over with dammit!
> 
> 8/10



Did you even see the movie? They didnt have anything to shoot it wih except the flame thrower.

The Curse of the Mummy's Tomb: C-

I admired what it tried to be, but it didnt have enough Mummy action.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2009)

Serenity- best sci fi movie ever or best scifi/western ever?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

Fame 3.5/5

It was surprisingly good.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 9/10 - Just an enjoyable movie with some good scares and makes the setting creepy the whole time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2009)

The Two Faces of Jr. Jekyll- C-

Review should be up Tuesday. Disappointing hammer entry....


----------



## speedstar (Oct 19, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen.  5/5. That shit is good.


----------



## 2D (Oct 19, 2009)

Cloverfield. 7/10. Yeah, I'm late. I liked it a lot more than i thought i would. The ending made me ;-;.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2009)

half past dead 7/10
some cool gansta shit


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

Where The Wild Things Are - 8/10

A lot darker than it was given credit for. I admit, I teared up a bit at the end.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Oct 19, 2009)

Zombieland 6.5/10.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 4/10

Maybe it's just me, but this movie was pretty dumb. I don't scare that easily so it wasn't a scary movie at all, and it sadly wasn't that interesting either. 

I don't mind the boring parts in the beginning where we just see a couple of jerks talking about how their shitty lives are, so I didn't take any points off for it--lucky them! I also didn't give them any acting points.

I was expecting more scares or more actual, you know, paranormal activity, but there just wasn't that much. It felt like a really delayed scream shock website. You know, the kind where you're staring at a picture of an empty room for 3 minutes then a monster pops out and screams at you? Except it was 95 fucking minutes.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2009)

*Airplane 2 - 9/10*

This is a movie which is a sequel from the movie *Airplane*. It was released in 1983 or something like that. The only reason that I actually liked this movie is because the humour is too primitive that it's funny.

Maybe it's just for me, but I liked it quite a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paranormal Activity - 4/10
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but this movie was pretty dumb. I don't scare that easily so it wasn't a scary movie at all, and it sadly wasn't that interesting either.
> 
> ...



A major problem with the film is if it doesn't scare you, it will probably just annoy you.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you even see the movie? They didnt have anything to shoot it wih except the flame thrower.




They have a harpoon gun. Ripley shot it at the alien to force it out of the shuttle. But how could they travel across the dangerous outer space without any sort of modern weapons. I'm not even saying weapons like laser gun or phaser, but not even a pistol? That's bullshit. Also, the android said the alien is a perfect organism. There is no way to kill it. That's just more bullshit to me. The harpoon pierced through it alright. Anything that can be hurt, can be killed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2009)

Yasha said:


> They have a harpoon gun. Ripley shot it at the alien to force it out of the shuttle. But how could they travel across the dangerous outer space without any sort of modern weapons. I'm not even saying weapons like laser gun or phaser, but not even a pistol? That's bullshit. Also, the android said the alien is a perfect organism. There is no way to kill it. That's just more bullshit to me. The harpoon pierced through it alright. Anything that can be hurt, can be killed.



Well, they did have weapons at one point. I don't know how many, but the first guy to die was carrying some weapon when he was attacked(I presumed they forgot to get it).

As for the android saying it was perfect, I think he didn't really know much about the creature other than what they saw. In Aliens, the aliens are killed pretty easily by the right weapons. 

I think another problem with the harpoon gun and whatnot was the fear that the acid blood would screw up the ship.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Oct 19, 2009)

Knowing-6/10

Not a big fan of the ending.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, they did have weapons at one point. I don't know how many, but the first guy to die was carrying some weapon when he was attacked(I presumed they forgot to get it).



He was carrying a torchlight. None of them seemed to carry any weapon when they were exploring the planetoid.




> I think another problem with the harpoon gun and whatnot was the fear that the acid blood would screw up the ship.



I think you were right.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Cobb came up with the idea that the creature could have a powerful acid for blood, a characteristic that would carry over to the adult Alien and would make it impossible for the crew to kill it by conventional means such as guns or explosives, since the acid would burn through the ship's hull.



But it was never shown that the Alien had acid blood as well. I thought it was only a characteristic of the thing that attached to the man's face. (what's that thing btw? The Alien's mom?)


*The Illusionist*

Rukia was right. It's definitely better than Prestige, owing to its well-written script and Edward Norton's brilliant performance.

9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen - 7.5/10

This was a really fun movie, though it was a dumb-mans psychological thriller. I saw people commenting on how it's a great movie if you like thinkers and rewatch movies. I don't know where they went to school, but that shit wasn't a thinker at all.

It was pretty decent for an action-packed thriller though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 20, 2009)

_Stranger Than Fiction_ - *9.0/10*

I wrote a review for it and then had to leave the computer for an extended period. When I came back, didn't feel like finishing, but thought it would be a waste if I didn't post it anyway. I'm not that good at writing reviews for anything, but here goes:




			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I'm always more than a little intrigued when a I see a comedic actor step outside of his comfort zone to attempt something dramatic. Notable comedic actors to do this are Robin Williams (_Good Will Hunting_), Jim Carrey (_The Truman Show_, _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_), and Adam Sandler (_Punch-Drunk Love_, _Funny People_) just to name a few. They've all had their successes there and, thankfully, Will Ferrell triumphs here. This movie is huge departure for normally demonstrative comedic, known for playing well-meaning, idiotic ignoramuses. Instead, in _Stranger Than Fiction_, you have Ferrell dialing it down to play a surprisingly stoic Harold Crick, a neat and precise IRS agent who follows a very strict schedule and leads a mundane, unremarkable existence. His apartment, which could have been taken out of any furniture ad, seems to be a reflection of that. It's borderline OCD. Crick adhered to this schedule every day, went to the same boring cubicle at his office. He's the opposite of spontaneous, everything was planned. He hated his life. You've probably seen the trailers, so probably know that this life of his will be shaken up when he starts to hear his own life being narrated, his every action. One day he's given an assignment, a woman to audit, a tattoed baker named Ana Pascal played by Maggie Gylenhaal, and she hates IRS agents. These two share a great chemistry, and Gylenhaal's loud, passionate and outspoken character is, I think, a great compliment to Ferrell's low-key, soft-spoken and shy one This movie, ultimately a morality tale, is a mixture of many genres: it's a drama with romance, and, yes, even has some fantasy elements...


And I tapped out here. Didn't feel like writing the rest, seeing as how I am untalented. But the movie also has a great supporting cast with the legendary Dustin Hoffman, Emma Thompson (the narrator) and Queen Latifah. the movie has everything right going for it, so please treat yourself and watch this film.

_Charlie Wilson's War_ - *7.5/10* 


Yasha said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
> 
> It's really cute. It's one of those films you need to watch at least a couple of times to catch all the little things. I've never seen Jim Carrey this serious before. I definitely prefer him like this. And Kate Winslet deserves much credit for her terrific acting as well.
> 
> 9.5/10



I think I gave this movie a 10, since it is my favorite movie. But to your point about watching the films several times to catch the little things in the movies, that's definitely an accurate statement. I think I've seen this movie nine, maybe ten times, and each and every single time I caught something I hadn't seen in a prior viewing, which I found astounding and incredibly awesome. 

This movie, much like Stranger Than Fiction, had everything right going for it. Everything. Lead and supporting acting (Tom Wilkinson is probably my favorite older actor), directing, even the fucking soundtrack, which I love. I adore this movie. Jim Carrey has shown in the past to have the capacity to be a dramatic actor with movies like The Truman Show and The Majestic, but his performance here blew me away. He not only held his own with every other actor in this movie, including the _terrific _Kate Winslet (my favorite performance by an actress in any movie), he might have blown them all away. And everyone was _fantastic_, which is saying something.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

i love you man 8/10 the movie was really funny 

adventure land 6/10 not as funny as i thought it would be

sin nombre 9/10 really good movie had great unknown actors.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 20, 2009)

Surrogates - 4/10. This was just crap, sooo predictable but not even entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2009)

Yasha said:


> He was carrying a torchlight. None of them seemed to carry any weapon when they were exploring the planetoid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dallas tells them to 'break out the weapons', and maybe it's more clear in the directors cut, but you can clearly see he's carrying some sort of pistol(maybe a laser pistol). In fact, a deleted scene even is called somethig like "Putting the weapon down".(Kane puts it down before getting attacked). 

Hmmm, thats true on the acid blood. I guess it's presumed it would be the same way becausethey're the same species. 

Have you seen the sequel, "Aliens"? Well, in that film, they explain the alien dynamic a lot more. In the first, no one really knows what the alien is or what it can do(it's even shown to be intelligent in the first film). In the sequel, the aliens get killed in droves....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 20, 2009)

Carriers 5'5/10

Average post-apocalyptic film about some infection shit that has decimated the Earth population. The realisation is actually good and the casting is approppiate. Theres even some kinda nice scenes but everything seems so already seen and exceedingly simple that you cant give it more credit than that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2009)

A lot of "Rukia was right" type of comments have been flying around lately.  

I went and saw Law Abiding Citizen last night and...CrazyMoronX is right.  

The movie definitely kept me entertained, but it isn't nearly as smart as it pretends to be.  And Clyde AKA Gerard Butler really fucked up at the end.  The brilliant killer inexplicably made a stupid mistake.  It was almost as ridiculous as when Ed Harris decided to step out into the open at the end of Enemy at the Gates.  It made no sense considering how intelligent he was supposed to be.  Nevertheless, still an entertaining movie.  7/10.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 20, 2009)

Ice Age: Rise of the Dinosaurs 8/10 it had its moments lol


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2009)

The messenger - 6/10

So much going on with the plot that no real character development was made between Joan and her allies(or followers). Everyone is just kind of like, "Look its Joan, lets die for her" or "Well I guess Joan is leading the army to attack, so we might as well join her, even though we don't believe her and try to make our own battle plans without her".

Still I thought Milla did a good job with Joan and John Malkovich is in it and he is always fun to watch.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2009)

Liquid Sun said:


> Knowing-6/10
> 
> Not a big fan of the ending.



Is that the film with Rose Byrne? As much as I love her as an actress, this film was horrible. Unfortunately I can't blame that all on Nick Cage. Rose needs to do another Wicker Park or Rage in Placid Lake where she isn't paired with lacklustre actors and shoddy directors.

And yeah the ending was silly.


----------



## Cenyane (Oct 21, 2009)

"The Law Abiding Citizen" 100000000000000000/10
a great story line;that actually makes sense;actually has a PURPOSE;it doesnt OD on the thoughts that this-once normal dude-is an unbelievable;impossible criminal mastermind.He knows how to play the law and win. wen he loses,he still wins. yet the simplest things could hav stopped him. thats wat im lookin for! these small elements together;and work naturally! this is the best movie ive seen since The Dark Knight and Tropic Thunder


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2009)

Felon 7/10  good acting.


----------



## olaf (Oct 21, 2009)

*Signs* 6/10 (5 min before it ended it was more of 7.5/10)

it looked like someone cut last 10-15 of the movie


----------



## ez (Oct 21, 2009)

othello '95 - for like the eighth time.

still love it even if it's not an exceedingly well done flick. 8/10.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Dallas tells them to 'break out the weapons', and maybe it's more clear in the directors cut, but you can clearly see he's carrying some sort of pistol(maybe a laser pistol). In fact, a deleted scene even is called somethig like "Putting the weapon down".(Kane puts it down before getting attacked).
> 
> Hmmm, thats true on the acid blood. I guess it's presumed it would be the same way becausethey're the same species.
> 
> Have you seen the sequel, "Aliens"? Well, in that film, they explain the alien dynamic a lot more. In the first, no one really knows what the alien is or what it can do(it's even shown to be intelligent in the first film). In the sequel, the aliens get killed in droves....



well to make it fair: the alien in the first movie had very easy places to hide, crevices all over the ship, noone really knowing how strong, fast, or intelligent it was, etc. The aliens in Aliens are actual drones because there is a queen present, like ants going out to search for food and being slaughtered by other creatures. THe one in the first movie, although looked like a drone, was alone. it could have been a queen that hadn't matured yet, or other things.

Although I never really thought about the whole acid burning through the hull scenario. I guess this holds true because in alien resurrection, when the aliens gangraped a fellow monster, the acid melted through the floor for a huge distance. However, melting through the actual ship hull is something I do also doubt. in alien resurrection even with the massive alien death toll, the hull didn't melt or anything, and I doubt it was a ship that much more advanced than the one on the first movie. also: a ships hull would be a lot stronger than the APC in Alien, yet even after directly running over an alien, the APCs tires nor the armor got melted through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it was more the fear of the acid going through. I dont think it would've either. It was just something they didnt want to risk.

Good point on your theory. With that said, I also think that the aliens could still be smart in "Aliens". I do think that the humans being capable military guys however, gives the humans a bit more advantage. So the aliens simply look dumber. If I remember correctly, the aliens outsmarted the humans early on. The humans just adapted quickly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

Signs is one of my all time favorite movies.  (The fact that I was an extra in that movie definitely helps it on my rating scale).


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

well, I never said they weren't smart. in the beginning of aliens where they start coming out of the walls and stuff, they clearly used the element of surprise to their advantage. but remember that this was more a frontline battle than anything else. the original alien hid and preyed on helpless people. the marines here had plenty and plenty of weapons, and even then, weren't they ordered not to shoot because of gas pipes?

the aliens are obviously smart creatures, but when they are at their best are when the prey is nerfed.  coming through the top ( above the machine guns) was clearly a smart move tho. its just you have to remember that as you said, they are trained military guys. they know good tactics and stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2009)

> The fact that I was an extra in that movie definitely helps it on my rating scale



Mel Gibson is that you?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> _Stranger Than Fiction_ - *9.0/10*
> 
> I wrote a review for it and then had to leave the computer for an extended period. When I came back, didn't feel like finishing, but thought it would be a waste if I didn't post it anyway. I'm not that good at writing reviews for anything, but here goes:
> 
> ...



You seriously underestimated yourself. Your movie reviews are real fun to read. If you're considered untalented, perhaps I shouldn't even be born. 




> I think I gave this movie a 10, since it is my favorite movie. But to your point about watching the films several times to catch the little things in the movies, that's definitely an accurate statement. I think I've seen this movie nine, maybe ten times, and each and every single time I caught something I hadn't seen in a prior viewing, which I found astounding and incredibly awesome.
> 
> This movie, much like Stranger Than Fiction, had everything right going for it. Everything. Lead and supporting acting (Tom Wilkinson is probably my favorite older actor), directing, even the fucking soundtrack, which I love. I adore this movie. Jim Carrey has shown in the past to have the capacity to be a dramatic actor with movies like The Truman Show and The Majestic, but his performance here blew me away. He not only held his own with every other actor in this movie, including the _terrific _Kate Winslet (my favorite performance by an actress in any movie), he might have blown them all away. And everyone was _fantastic_, which is saying something.



-0.5 because of its Memento-esque backwards story-telling, something I usually shun because it generally makes a movie hard to enjoy.





MartialHorror said:


> Dallas tells them to 'break out the weapons', and maybe it's more clear in the directors cut, but you can clearly see he's carrying some sort of pistol(maybe a laser pistol). In fact, a deleted scene even is called somethig like "Putting the weapon down".(Kane puts it down before getting attacked).
> 
> Hmmm, thats true on the acid blood. I guess it's presumed it would be the same way becausethey're the same species.
> 
> Have you seen the sequel, "Aliens"? Well, in that film, they explain the alien dynamic a lot more. In the first, no one really knows what the alien is or what it can do(it's even shown to be intelligent in the first film). In the sequel, the aliens get killed in droves....



Hmm...maybe the one I watched was a shortened version. No, I haven't seen the Aliens. 




Ennoea said:


> Mel Gibson is that you?



The Alien's claw is my guess. 

Signs is nothing more than a shitty B-movie. And having Rukia in it doesn't help either.



*The Departed*

A remake of the 2002 Hong Kong's _Infernal Affairs._ I think I prefer the Hollywood version a little bit more, but both were awesome and had a rock solid cast.

9.8/10


*Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain*

Among my top 3 favourites of all-time. The whimsical, imaginative and not-very-sociable Amelie is easily one of the most lovable characters ever created. If you have only one day left, make sure you watch this. 

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2009)

Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein: C

Bleh. I guess I'll review it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2009)

The Nightmare Before Christmas 3D: 9.5/10.

Best 3D experience since the Michael Jackson Thriller Music Video used to be in 3D @ Epcot Center.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2009)

*Up*

Short and entertaining.

8.5/10


Martial, you're a fan of Samurai flicks right? Have you seen the _Goemon_? Its trailer looks pretty kickass.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw 3




 mistake


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Martial, you're a fan of Samurai flicks right? Have you seen the _Goemon_? Its trailer looks pretty kickass.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain*
> 
> Among my top 3 favourites of all-time. The whimsical, imaginative and not-very-sociable Amelie is easily one of the most lovable characters ever created. If you have only one day left, make sure you watch this.
> 
> 10/10



I saw that a week ago, I really enjoyed the first 20 minutes of it, afterwards it really dragged.  Amelie was too cute, the settings were too bright, and the plot wasn't that strong.  Excellent cast of characters though.  Needless to say, I was bored throughout most of it and skipped the last 1/4 of the movie.

Since I'm not a movie buff or anything I give it a 6/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

We'll have to wait till DVD release for Goemon, I've been looking forward to it for two years now. Kazuaki Kiriya visually is one of the best directors there is in Japan.


----------



## ez (Oct 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Up*
> 
> Short and entertaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2009)

Transformers 2. ugghhh, I like long movies, but holy crap did this drag.

5/10


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2009)

Street Kings 9/10

Really liked this movie  classic cops doing bad with great acting great storyline.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen: B

Plan on reviewing it tonight...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 23, 2009)

Agora 7/10

Last Amenábar film with Rachel Weisz. I showed more interest in Hypatia's research about cosmos and stuff than the political and religious situation of the IV century with the raising of christianism. Anyways it has some very good moments, pretty well directed as expected and well, its just impressive to see a spanish movie of this magnitude (50 friggin millions )


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2009)

Attack Force: D

Slightly better Steven Seagal movie than usual.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 23, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth- 9/10 I believe in Ofelia's fantasy :<


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw VI - 5.5/10.  Not great, but definitely a lot better than V.  Usually these sort of movies get progressively worse.  So this was a bit surprising.

I wouldn't expect this SAW to win the weekend Box Office however.  Paranormal Activity continues to find more and more screens.  And there was a huge line to go see it here in Oklahoma City.  (It's a better film, so I'm not surprised.)


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2009)

*Sin City*

The first story (_That Yellow Bastard_) rocks! I'd give it 10/10. The second story (_The Hard Goodbye_) was alright. Elijah Wood's role cracked me up a bit. The third story (_The Big Fat Kill_) was nothing but a gore-fest, which usually doesn't appeal much to me.

Overall, I give it 9/10.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 24, 2009)

*In The Valley of Elah - 8/10. Surprisingly watchable from beginning to end. I thought it was just another ho-hum about the war in Iraq and the effect it has on kids returning home. It is that, yes, but hardly ho-hum. I was into it the entire time. Really enjoyed Tommy Lee Jones' performance here.*


----------



## krome (Oct 24, 2009)

Kill Bill 6/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 24, 2009)

The Princess Bride 5/5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Songs of Anarchy: Season One, Disc One:*
I know it's not technically a movie but it's a DVD. Does that count? LOL
Anyway, it was really damn good. I plan on getting the rest of the series from Netflix. I'm hoping it stays this good.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 24, 2009)

*UP (in 3D)* - Hahaha Really great movie, I sure enjoyed it! :3 *8/10*


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2009)

Let the Right One In.

8/10

Swedish romantic horror. I really loved this film and the young actors, I have to go buy the novel now.

edit: actually, I think a 9/10 now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2009)

Vono, Martial, Chee.  Anyone that has seen a lot of movie trailers recently.

What do you guys think about the trailer for Daybreakers?

I'm not much of an Ethan Hawke fan (I liked Gattaca) and I rarely like vampire movies; but I have to admit, I thought this trailer looked pretty cool.  Interesting concept for a vampire film too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2009)

It has promise. I worry that the washed out color will get old. 

Saw 6: C

Agree with Rukia. It's better than Saw 5. However 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 While the ending has been the most fitting, it's still too mean spirited to be taken seriously. The writers of this damn series need to learn that we have to root for the good guy to win. But we know he won't, because all these fucking movies end the EXACT SAME WAY. Now, we just watch it for the smut aspect.




Review will be up later tonight.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 24, 2009)

There Will Be Blood - 8/10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...I'm finished...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lovely Bones: 8.5/10.


----------



## Muah (Oct 24, 2009)

Zombieland 8/10.

Im about to watch legion if I can find it.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2009)

Where The Wild Things Are

7/10

Good movie, interesting, unique. It took a bit of getting used to though. I wasn't actually sure what to expect going into it. I'm not really familiar with the book since if I read it as a kid, I forgot about it.

It teaches a lesson though. However, I'm not sure kids will fully understand it.

Certainly different than your average movie.


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Vono, Martial, Chee.  Anyone that has seen a lot of movie trailers recently.
> 
> What do you guys think about the trailer for Daybreakers?
> 
> I'm not much of an Ethan Hawke fan (I liked Gattaca) and I rarely like vampire movies; but I have to admit, I thought this trailer looked pretty cool.  Interesting concept for a vampire film too.



Looks pretty decent.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 25, 2009)

The ugly truth 3/10

Shit. And I paid 5 bucks for it. Thats the ugly truth.


----------



## Elias (Oct 25, 2009)

Blood: The last vampire (live action)

4/10

Did not do the Anime justice AT ALL. Bad blood effects... bad acting... bad movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2009)

I keep hearing mixed things on that Blood movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 25, 2009)

In Country - Bruce Willis film on post-Vietnam.


One of the few Vietnam movies that revolves around a child member of a fallen soldier instead of the Fallen or Comrade and all that. This movie throughout was kind of slow and had me yawning until around 2/3rds through where Willis' character started showing signs of PTSD and going to the Memorial, basically facing the whole ordeal finally. 9/10 because of it's originality and well, it actually did make me clench my throat unlike the other warmovies that I usually fap too.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombieland 8/10


----------



## Buster (Oct 25, 2009)

Up - 7.5/10


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 25, 2009)

John Woo's Red Cliff - 10/10


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombieland 9/10


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Observe and Report 8/10 funny movie seth rougen is really funny


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2009)

State of Play: B-

Think I enjoyed it more this time around.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2009)

Jason Bateman was hilarious in State of Play.  Nice work with a small role.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you know that Saw VI was rated X in Spain.

Its the first time a movie gets this rate with non pornographic content. In Spain the rating is only a recommendation since everyone can go see any film they want except for X movies who can only be displayed at porno cinemas. Btw theres only 8 of this cinemas in the whole country, which is a little incovenient for the 300 copies the distributors had of Saw.

Theres a demand in progress and I think it will succed cause in 2001 a X rating was downgraded to 18 before. It was a french movie called Baise moi (Fuck me) which had pretty explicit sex scenes but it wasnt a porno.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spirited Away*

One word: Mesmerizing. 

A fantastic story combined with masterful art, it impressed me more than any Pixar animations had ever done. Plus, I'm a sucker for Japanese yokai and bakemono. Needless to say, I enjoyed the two hours thoroughly.

9.5/10


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 25, 2009)

^ Yes, but have you seen *Howl's Moving Castle* though?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I haven't. Is it really good?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes: The Master Blackmailer - 7/10


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 25, 2009)

Yasha said:


> No, I haven't. Is it really good?



I'm picking at it - but things keep getting in the way.  I was hoping you could tell me


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 25, 2009)

Howl's Moving Castle is a fantastic movie.  Defiantly worth watching. 10/10

My last movie was both the dubbed and undubbed version of Tales from Earthsea. Its a superb movie. 10/10!

Its better on DVD with a bigger screen lol I like to make my copy go into French lol


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 25, 2009)

''*The Final Destination*''

The movie wasn't that bad, plot was kind of shit and the acting was shit as well. I was thinking while watching the movie, did they get random people off to street to perform. It was good because the whole movie was in 3D so that's the only good part in it. Rating it I would give it a 6/10.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2009)

Showdown in Little Tokyo - 7/10

Tons of action and naked girls. What more could you ask for.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 26, 2009)

Resident Evil:Extinction  6.5/10

Not as good as the first one.Too many characters for one thing,and shifting of the scene to great big deserts doesn't do the horror theme any justice.The whole underground AI controlled environment was cooler.Also sudden jump in the plot from the first movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Did you know that Saw VI was rated X in Spain.
> 
> Its the first time a movie gets this rate with non pornographic content. In Spain the rating is only a recommendation since everyone can go see any film they want except for X movies who can only be displayed at porno cinemas. Btw theres only 8 of this cinemas in the whole country, which is a little incovenient for the 300 copies the distributors had of Saw.
> 
> Theres a demand in progress and I think it will succed cause in 2001 a X rating was downgraded to 18 before. It was a french movie called Baise moi (Fuck me) which had pretty explicit sex scenes but it wasnt a porno.



Yeah, I heard about that. I'm a bit confused though, as "Saw 6" isn't as gory as "Saw 2", "Saw 4" or "Saw 5"(based on memory). Still pretty graphic though. 

Poor "Saw" series. It's tiredness is finally showing in in its box-office.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2009)

Italics said:


> I'm picking at it - but things keep getting in the way.  I was hoping you could tell me



Downloading. 


*Pan's Labyrinth*

It's like a strange mix of Inglourious Basterds and The Chronicles of Narnia. The fantasy element is decent but not magnificent, and probably would've been enjoyed more by people younger than me (age group 8-16?). But I don't think the other half is all that suitable for the minors though.

8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

Samurai 1 and Samurai 2 (I'll be watching the third soon):

Samurai 1: I'd give this one an 8/10. I would've rated it higher if it were more than just a introduction movie that seemed to cut off abruptly to me. There were points in the movie I was just like "OK????" at the way the plot was developing.

Samurai 2: 9/10. Better fight scenes, less randomness, and some good character development. Nice little bits of humor in there, too. I'm looking forward to the third part of the trilogy and hope it all gets tied together nicely. If it doesn't, I'm going to burn down my house.


----------



## Riamu (Oct 26, 2009)

Zombieland 9/10

only complaint it could have lasted about 30 minutes longer. Otherwise fantastic film.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)

John Tucker Must Die

5/10

Such a pointless film. It tried so hard to be like 10 Things I Hate About You even had the same songs.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 26, 2009)

ZombieLand. That movie had me rolling.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Samurai 1 and Samurai 2 (I'll be watching the third soon):
> 
> Samurai 1: I'd give this one an 8/10. I would've rated it higher if it were more than just a introduction movie that seemed to cut off abruptly to me. There were points in the movie I was just like "OK????" at the way the plot was developing.
> 
> Samurai 2: 9/10. Better fight scenes, less randomness, and some good character development. Nice little bits of humor in there, too. I'm looking forward to the third part of the trilogy and hope it all gets tied together nicely. If it doesn't, I'm going to burn down my house.



Samurai 3 is my personal favorite, although I like 1 a bit more than 2. My only real qualm is that I wish there was more of a conclusion to Matahachi's character like there was in the book...


----------



## Cenyane (Oct 26, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Resident Evil:Extinction  6.5/10
> 
> Not as good as the first one.Too many characters for one thing,and shifting of the scene to great big deserts doesn't do the horror theme any justice.The whole underground AI controlled environment was cooler.Also sudden jump in the plot from the first movie.



thats because its not a horror dude. its an action/adventure. cuz if it was supposed to be a horror then (basically) we would see more zombies attackin and poppin out of random corners. the basic theme is double A. horror is an understatement. i would probably giv it a fair 7.5/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Samurai 3 is my personal favorite, although I like 1 a bit more than 2. My only real qualm is that I wish there was more of a conclusion to Matahachi's character like there was in the book...


 Book? 

I liked Mifune's character a little more in part one, it reminded his character from The Seven Samurai. The little love story was better, too. I guess I just got suckered in by the flashy sword fighting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Book?
> 
> I liked Mifune's character a little more in part one, it reminded his character from The Seven Samurai. The little love story was better, too. I guess I just got suckered in by the flashy sword fighting.



Well, the two are close in quality in general. 

And yeah, there is a book that is AWESOME. It is sheer epic. The movie is actually pretty faithful. I think the 3rd is the least faithful(but faithful enough). It does cut out a few characters, like the staff-wielding rival/student to Musashi.

Matahachi is more sympathetic in the book as well, even being quite a badass(at times). In the movie, the last you see him is at the end of the 2nd film(running away from Kojiro like a bitch). In the book, that monk(cant think of his name) redeems him and he watches the final duel in the end. 

I think Kojiro is a bit more likeable in the movie though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 26, 2009)

The Stepfather 6.5/10
I actua:ly laughed at a couple parts because it was sorta cheesy but it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell.

7/10

I don't think I've been this amused watching a film in a while, and the horror elements really come through. A bit predictable but not overly so.


----------



## Koi (Oct 27, 2009)

Where the Wild Things Are - 7/10.  Loved it visually, but I wanted something a little more in the story.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 27, 2009)

^ I envy you. I wanted to see that movie so bad...

I saw Transformers II and it sucked compared to the first. The only good part, was the fight scenes in the forest. 

6/10.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 28, 2009)

Paranormal Activity 8/10; it was scary sometimes but mostly boring.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2009)

Koi said:


> Where the Wild Things Are - 7/10.  Loved it visually, but I wanted something a little more in the story.



Problem with that is how much more to the story do you want to add? The book is only like 23 pages with 9 sentences. 

Obviously Spike Jonze added to the story of the movie, but I think he stopped short of adding too much where it could change the meaning of the book.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

Once upon a time in the west 10/10
Probably one of the greatest movies I have ever seen. Almost as good as Good Bad and Ugly.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Star Trek 8/10

Very entertaining film.


----------



## krome (Oct 28, 2009)

Spinal Tap 7/10

Amusing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

First Knight 3/5


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 28, 2009)

The Shining.(Two days ago for the seventh time)
9.7/10.

It was very strange and made you feel creeped out because of the strange things that happened. Like the ghost opening the freezer door for Johnny, or maybe how they could shine what was going to happen or what happened lol
(_He was a ghost for gods sake!_)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 28, 2009)

*Driven (starring Sylvester Stallone, Burt Reynolds, Kip Pardue) - 3/10

Bad movie with a cliche story.

Something the Lord Made (starring Alan Rickman, Mos Def) - 8/10

Very good movie, somewhat of a documentary in the telling of historical facts. Not that it's shot as a documentary. It's an inspiring film about a black man back, when racial divides were strong and segregation was very much present, being a key figure in performing the world's first heart surgery.*


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2009)

*Howl's Moving Castle*

Poor adaptation, lacking in fluidity and confusing at times. One of Miyazaki's weaker films in my opinion.

4.5/10


*Grave of the Fireflies*

One of the most depressing animations ever.

9/10


*My Neighbour Totoro*

Simple, warm, delightful but not as shallow as some of the Disney films.

8.8/10


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 28, 2009)

District 9
9/10

It was awesome 8D


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

District 9 

9/10. Would definitely watch again. That shit was incredible.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Howl's Moving Castle*
> *
> Poor adaptation, lacking in fluidity and confusing at times. One of Miyazaki's weaker films in my opinion.*



You just saved me two hours my friend


----------



## ez (Oct 28, 2009)

it's actually a very good movie. probably one of his better works.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was one of his better works, but it wasn't awful. I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Paranormal Activity 4/10

Bad, even for a comedy.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Howl's Moving Castle*
> 
> Poor adaptation, lacking in fluidity and confusing at times. One of Miyazaki's weaker films in my opinion.
> 
> 4.5/10





ezxx said:


> it's actually a very good movie. probably one of his better works.






Nakor said:


> I wouldn't say it was one of his better works, but it wasn't awful. I'd give it a 7/10



 ..........


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2009)

Its reviews were mostly positive, but my advice is this: Don't trust any of us. See it for yourself.


----------



## aztec92 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fight club 9/10


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Its reviews were mostly positive, but my advice is this: Don't trust any of us. See it for yourself.



    

I'll probably rewatch Spirited Away, and then catch Howl's that I might have some basis for comparison.  

The vast majority of the time I've heard your opinion mirrored in comparison of the two.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2009)

My Neighbour Totoro is a better and deeper work than Howl's Moving Castle. 

Now I'm going to watch Princess Mononoke.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 29, 2009)

The Stepfather  6/10 Coluld have given more intel on the stepfathers past. Should have been a few more violent scenes with him. Should have made it R rated. Overall it was a enjoyable movie.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Milk 8/10 good movie it was intresting


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2009)

Dance Flick: D

One of the slightly better spoof flicks, considering it made me laugh without me having seen most of those films. The gay kid singing was great. I didnt care for the "Little Miss Sunshine" spoof. In the context shown, it wasnt all that funny.

Nightmare City: D-

Ah, to be my next video review or not to be my next video review....


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2009)

Ghostbusters 10/10 

Seen this so many times, yet absolutely love it every time. This movie will never get old.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

Hallam Foe 7/10

Intresting story line with some good scenes 

Very different form usual movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2009)

Halloween 5: The shit of Michael Myers: F

Fuck this movie. The worst of the series. Review will be up tonight.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2009)

Wrong Move (Falsche Bewegung) 1975.

I'm not entirely sure what to make of this German film. It's as if the film was made just to show the breasts of a 13 year old (Nastassja Nakszynski), because I really see nothing else in this. Probably one of those artsy films which doesn't make sense to someone not able to write a 5000 word essay on the symbolism of a copper tea kettle in the context of post-war France. Ironic that Nakszynski was also the target of Roman Polanski's kiddy-fiddling, this film might as well have been about him. I need to watch it again a couple of times...

6/10. there was that one good part...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2009)

Taken 9/10

Loved this film even though some scenes wernt as belivable  still awesome though

the daughters run is pretty gay though .


----------



## ez (Oct 30, 2009)

interview with the vampire 

it's been like 8 years since i've watched it but still it remains enjoyable. cruise did an even better job than i thought. 8.2/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2009)

Cirque du freak: Vampire Assistant: C+

Review shall be up tonight.

Splinter: C+


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

The proposal 8/10


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2009)

Religulous 9/10, good movie


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2009)

*Princess Mononoke*

Hayao Miyazaki's best work so far. While its art may not be as good and colourful as Spirited Away, its story is really beautiful and sad. And it has got one of the best soundtracks among Hayao Miyazaki's animations.

9.5/10


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 31, 2009)

Paul Blart, Mall Cop 3/10


----------



## Mojim (Oct 31, 2009)

The Proposal 8/10

I had a lot of fun watching this movie. Also the chemistry between Bullock and Reynolds are great and pretty sweet too  Storyline is a bit predictable, but it was very entertaining to say the least.


----------



## krome (Oct 31, 2009)

Chaplin 7/10


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 31, 2009)

Red Cliff 2

Fucking Fantastic/10

John Woo really outdid himself with this and the 1st instalment. Tony Leung and Takeshi Kaneshiro both rocked.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 31, 2009)

Jarhead -7/10. 

I had totally forgotten I had seen this already once about a year ago, which prevented it getting a higher score.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2009)

Dr. Jekyll, Mr Hyde(40's Version): B


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2009)

How can you watch that crap, Martial?


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2009)

Paranormal Activities. My friend wanted to see it cause it was Holloween, man this movie was not scary at all...I mean not at all.

5/10 I came out very disappointed.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2009)

_*Michael Jackson: This Is It*_

The man still had it- everything was on point, despite the fact that he was trying to save his voice. There were no signs of sickness or of an artist past his prime- instead, the footage was of a performer at his peak. I was glad to see that even after all these years he could still do a James Brown drop or snap into a Bob Fosse pose. The whole thing took me back to when I used to run around the living room with my very first piece of music, his _Off the Wall_ album, and sing and dance for my parents' amusement. It was really nostalgic, and I couldn't see how he had so much energy despite reports on his drug addiction and unhappiness. Anyone who watches it will admire his genius and showmanship. All in all, it was a great tribute. 

10/10


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 1, 2009)

^ I want to see that movie so bad =/


I watched last night "Lost in Translation", I never had the opportunnity to watch it. I liked it, Bill Murray is so funny 

8/10


----------



## dilbot (Nov 1, 2009)

Watched 2 horror movies last night:

The Hills Have Eyes - 5/10
Damn this movie is fucking brutal. It was rather enjoyable for the fact that I wanted to see the family kick the shit out of those guys. Effects were okay...

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003) - 7/10
Jessica Biel is HHAWWWTTT!
I've only watched parts of it because I was watching the Hills have eyes simultaneously.
I enjoyed it, I loved some of the settings they were in. Especially the basement. I LOOVE the epilogue, just the right amount of creepiness...


----------



## ez (Nov 1, 2009)

Ran

9/10

probably my second favorite kurosawa film after Rashomon. 

Snow Angels 

8.5/10

impressive acting from sam rockwell and also gets a bonus for using EITS


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> How can you watch that crap, Martial?



Sometimes it's nice to watch an old classic.....


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2009)

St. Elmo's Fire - 7/10

Was not really expecting that plot, but still a good movie.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2009)

Grease  7/10.  John Travolta combing his hair


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2009)

Cirque De Freak: The Vampire's Assistant 3/5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2009)

Elektra: 9.5/10.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2009)

Zombieland

5.5/10


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Zombieland 5/10 

Disappointing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Michael Jackson's This Is It

I was thoroughly entertained and dosed with nostalgia. Despite no moonwalk and lean, 10. Long live, the greatest entertainer of all time.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2009)

Conversations with Other Women - 7/10

Love Aaron Eckhart and Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2009)

*Faces of Death I* + *Faces of Death: Fact or Fiction?*

I have heard many complaints that some (in fact most) of the footages are fake. My response is: SO WHAT? Even if they're fake, they're simulated based on facts and/or actual events. And the most important thing is the message this shockumentary is trying to bring across. From the narration (oh, I LOVE the narration), you can see its intention wasn't just to gross people out, but also to try to break the taboo of openly discussing about the topic of death, which is part of our life. I think it's really bold, educational and eye-opening.
_
no rating_


*Taken*

Rukia recommended this to me. It's very intense, fast-paced, and engaging, but not without its flaws (for instance, the plot is far from convincing, let alone realistic). Basically it's an action-packed thriller about a daddy going all superman to save his daughter from the hand of a gang of highly dangerous human traffickers. All I can say is: Rukia was right, again.

8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Elektra: 9.5/10.



Ever the persistent..._person_.

*Trick 'r Treat-B*
A fun little movie that perfectly captures the atmosphere of Halloween. A bit disappointing that actual scares are almost non-existent and Sam's big reveal is rather underwhelming...but if you want the feeling of Halloween, this is pretty much the last place left to look for it.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 2, 2009)

Body of lies 7/10
movies on terrorism  are no novelty but great acting from Di Caprio,Crowe and especially Mark Strong.How a brit can pull off an arab's role so well is beyond me.one of Strong's best films.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Bad and Ugly - 10/10
God I love this fucken movie. The last 50 minutes are perfect.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2009)

*Heat*

The story is a bit too dragged out. It's almost 3-hour long, while it could've been easily cut down to 2 to make it more intense. Nothing makes it stand out compared to the hundreds of crime films out there. I had a fairly high expectation for it because of the great cast. What a waste. And Natalie Portman's role is totally disposable.

7.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 2, 2009)

The Sopranos: Season Two's final episode.  /10

Oozes of motherfucking epicness drama! I watch it so many times that I'd almost memories all the scenes & talks.

Time for season three now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2009)

Demons 3: The Ogre: D-

Next video review.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Heat*
> 
> The story is a bit too dragged out. It's almost 3-hour long, while it could've been easily cut down to 2 to make it more intense. Nothing makes it stand out compared to the hundreds of crime films out there. I had a fairly high expectation for it because of the great cast. What a waste. And Natalie Portman's role is totally disposable.
> 
> 7.5/10



Watch it again. I enjoyed it much more the second time than the first.

And if you still don't like it then you have no taste in films. At all. I mean, there is something really wrong with you if you still don't like it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Elektra: 9.5/10.



                                                           .


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2009)

jumper 6/10 ok movie


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2009)

(500) Days of Summer 7/10

Nice and different romantic comedy. Good cast that knows how to avoid cliches and feels like you're watching something different. Its nice to see that kind of film of my possibly least favourite genre.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Taken*
> 
> Rukia recommended this to me. It's very intense, fast-paced, and engaging, but not without its flaws (for instance, the plot is far from convincing, let alone realistic). Basically it's an action-packed thriller about a daddy going all superman to save his daughter from the hand of a gang of highly dangerous human traffickers. All I can say is: Rukia was right, again.
> 
> 8.5/10


Of course.  I can help with most genre's.  Just let me know what you are looking for and I will be sure to point you in the right direction.  



Vonocourt said:


> Ever the persistent..._person_.
> 
> *Trick 'r Treat-B*
> A fun little movie that perfectly captures the atmosphere of Halloween. A bit disappointing that actual scares are almost non-existent and Sam's big reveal is rather underwhelming...but if you want the feeling of Halloween, this is pretty much the last place left to look for it.


I have heard good things about this one.  Sort of that it's a hidden gem.  I'm not an Anna Paquin guy though.  So I am a little hesitant to actually rent it.  I wish they had cast Ellen Page instead.  :S


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 2, 2009)

The Strangers with Liv Tyler

8.5/10

Holy sh*t movie, the final part kills me !


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Terminator Salvation.  I have already seen it.  I didn't like it.  But I was thinking about it recently.  I'm not sure I gave it a fair chance.  I think maybe I decided to hate it in advance since I am such a Terminator 2 fan.  So I'm going to rent it when it becomes available in about a month.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 2, 2009)

National Treasure:Book of Secrets - 8/10

I'm a sucker for these movies.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 2, 2009)

Nakor said:


> National Treasure:Book of Secrets - 8/10
> 
> I'm a sucker for these movies.



Me too man. They have the saucy adventurous Disney feel to em, with a tang of seriousness.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I have heard good things about this one.  Sort of that it's a hidden gem.  I'm not an Anna Paquin guy though.  So I am a little hesitant to actually rent it.  I wish they had cast *Ellen Page* instead.  :S



Bah, she probably would bitched about the script being weak and then drop out of the project last minute for some bland underdog sports film.

Though I do wish Anna Paquin would've got braces as a child.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Good call regarding Anna and the braces.  She definitely needs them.

I'm looking forward to seeing Ellen in the next Christopher Nolan movie.  Finally she gets something good!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUWKi0W5_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUWKi0W5_g[/YOUTUBE]



As a big fan of Peter Jackson (From Dead Alive, Heavenly Creatures...I even loved King Kong), I gotta say I'm kinda hesitant about that movie. It just looks all over the place.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it has potential.  (The book was good.)

The casting of Wahlberg worries me.  I saw Max Payne, The Happening, and Planet of the Apes...I don't consider him to be a very strong actor.  The Departed was probably his only good performance and he basically got to play himself.

Weisz, Sarandon, Imperioli, and Ronan are all very good.  But I think I would have even preferred seeing Mark Ruffalo again over Wahlberg.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 2, 2009)

Paranormal activity

mmmm 8/10 it scared my sister so much he couldn't sleep -_-


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Cinderella Man: 9/10.

I saw this movie before when I was deployed in the Middle East, but that's been a few years now.  I remember really enjoying it, so I decided to watch it again.  Crowe is really good in this film, but I think Paul Giamatti really steals the show.  I never get tired of seeing him.  I just wish he had done better against Clive Owen in Shoot 'Em Up.  Fucking carrots!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 2, 2009)

*From Hell:* 8/10

A good film to watch on a relaxed Halloween night. Although, this makes the third Johnny Depp film I've watched in a row that his character died in. 

That said, Johnny Depp: 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Nov 2, 2009)

Sex and Breakfast - 6/10

Acting wasn't that great and comedy wasn't really there and lots of awkward moments throughout, which made it feel more true to life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think it has potential.  (The book was good.)
> 
> The casting of Wahlberg worries me.  I saw Max Payne, The Happening, and Planet of the Apes...I don't consider him to be a very strong actor.  The Departed was probably his only good performance and he basically got to play himself.
> 
> Weisz, Sarandon, Imperioli, and Ronan are all very good.  But I think I would have even preferred seeing Mark Ruffalo again over Wahlberg.



I think does fine usually. But yeah, his performance in the Happening was awkward, his performance in Planet was wooden. I liked him in Max Payne, but he wasnt doing much acting.....The Departed was probably his best.

But yeah, his role in the Lovely Bones seems....distracting.


----------



## Shakra (Nov 2, 2009)

Silent Hill - 8/10

I thought this movie was EPIC in it's own way for the weird creatures and the twisted plot.

I loved it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The casting of Wahlberg worries me.



Don't be talking ill of Marky Mark.
[YOUTUBE]eYAAbbuEpnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2009)

28 Days Later.

Whoever told me this film was good was lying out of their arse. 5/10


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2009)

Frida - 7.5/10.  Had to watch it for a paper, so I didn't really get to sit down and enjoy it as normal.  I loved how they integrated some of her more famous paintings into the most poignant scenes.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Watch it again. I enjoyed it much more the second time than the first.
> 
> And if you still don't like it then you have no taste in films. At all. I mean, there is something really wrong with you if you still don't like it.



I didn't say I don't like that. Just that it's not really outstanding or impressive.

However, your advice is duly noted.




Rukia said:


> Of course.  I can help with most genre's.  Just let me know what you are looking for and I will be sure to point you in the right direction.



I don't have any particular favourite. I pretty much watch everything. But my favourite films are in my sig. Anything similar to them, chances are I'd enjoy them as well.




> I have heard good things about this one.  Sort of that it's a hidden gem.  I'm not an Anna Paquin guy though.  So I am a little hesitant to actually rent it.  I wish they had cast Ellen Page instead.  :S



No idea what kind of film you're talking about, but agree with the Ellen Page part. :ho




Rukia said:


> Cinderella Man: 9/10.
> 
> I saw this movie before when I was deployed in the Middle East, but that's been a few years now.  I remember really enjoying it, so I decided to watch it again.  Crowe is really good in this film, but I think Paul Giamatti really steals the show.  I never get tired of seeing him.  I just wish he had done better against Clive Owen in Shoot 'Em Up.  Fucking carrots!



You told me it's a boxing film. Is it in any way like the Million Dollar Baby? (well, other than the boxing of course) 'cuz I have been planning to watch MDB recently.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

> But I think I would have even preferred seeing Mark Ruffalo again over Wahlberg.



Mark Ruffalo is a great actor

Anna Paquin is great actress, its just her accent kind of irks me.

Dying Young 6/10, it was kind of okay, abit too melodramatic, very nice soundtrack.

Black Christmas 1/10, I swear the director must have been sleeping while he filmed this piece of shit, so many plot holes its ridiculous, bad acting, worst script and some of the dumbest death scenes I've seen. Mary Elizabeth Winstead don't do crap like this again.

And Lovely Bones looks great.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2009)

The libertine 3/10

Awful british movie with Johnny Depp about a poet of the XVII century. The film is not amusing nor interesting at all altough it thinks too much high of himself with poetic dialogues and scenes that at the end only talks about cocks and cunts.  The cinematography totally put me out of the picture almost every time (hand-held camera with poor colour) and the actors were not good enough to save it, including Depp.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 3, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 7/10

Once again a proof that a horror movie doesn't need to be violent or disgusting to be entertaining. Personally, I was hoping for more of a freak-out that would stay with me after the movie was over. It did make me tense a bit, but nothing too amazing, for me anyway.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2009)

*The Bourne Ultimatum*

Decent. Matt Damon was perfect for the role. 

8.5/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2009)

The Hours

9/10

I finally got this DVD from amazon today, it joins the other films in my scant DVD collection (I only ever buy DVD's of films I consider to be profoundly beautiful) like _Volver_ and _Let the Right One In_.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Nov 3, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth- 9/10
Gorgeous, simply amazing.

Zodiac- 8/10 
Very interesting, loved Ruffalo and Gylenhaal. Not much drama for a crime drama, but it does get most of it's material from a book without much drama so it's forgivable. 

Fargo-7/10 
I went in expecting too much after hearing all the praise it was getting. It was really normal, which isn't bad. It was like watching real life pass by which is pretty unique. Buscemi is always a plus.

Mr and Mrs Smith 6/10
I didn't hate it as much as I thought i would have, it was simple and didn't really set itself up to be anything special. The action scenes kept my attention and Vince Vaughn wasn't annoying I think I might like him now.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

Sea biscuit 6/10

It was alright. It was the hollywood dumbed down version of the actual historical events of the great horse donkey sea biscuit. 
Didn't like how they dramatized it and made it into some silly sob story...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2009)

The Wonder Boys: A+

Holy shit I loved this movie. Everything about it was just......perfect. Great characters, great casting, great everything. Nice of my teacher to show it in class

Sword of the Beast: B+

Solid Hideo Gosha film. Review will be up sometime next week.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 5, 2009)

Flickan som lekte med elden 6/10

Second part of the Millenium trilogy. Its not as good as the first one but still keeps a decent level of storytelling. The characters are pretty interesting and the plot revolves again the darkest aspects of society (prostitution, murder, etc). Its nice to see thrillers of this kind outside of the USA. I will be keeping an eye for the third picture.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 5, 2009)

The Legend of Chun-li 9/10

I thought it was pretty good. 
The fighting scenes were good.


----------



## Muah (Nov 5, 2009)

paranormal activities8/10

law abiding citizen 8/10

perfect getaway 9/10


----------



## BabyFirefly (Nov 5, 2009)

Adventureland
7/10

Honestly, can anyone tell me why it is that people find Kristen Stewart to be good at acting?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 5, 2009)

Misha-San said:


> The Legend of Chun-li 9/10
> 
> I thought it was pretty good.
> The fighting scenes were good.



You're the only who'll ever admit to that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2009)

BabyFirefly said:


> Adventureland
> 7/10
> 
> Honestly, can anyone tell me why it is that people find Kristen Stewart to be good at acting?


She was good in that movie.  She saved that one dude from being knifed over a giant ass panda!  

Fucking awesome movie btw.  One of the year's 10 best.


The Cheat said:


> You're the only who'll ever admit to that.


(Not true Cheat.  Martial liked Chun Li almost as much as he loved Dragonball Evolution.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2009)

I didnt like DBE, and I hated Chun-Li.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 5, 2009)

Wolf Creek. Crap.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2009)

Up
10/10

beautiful.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

> I thought it was pretty good.
> The fighting scenes were good.



Awful movie, I will tell you tho that DOA had some really decent fights in it, shame its still shit.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 5, 2009)

Calendar girls!!!
9/10
I really love it


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

black dynamite 

9/10

one of the best movies of the year. absolutely hilarious from the get-go, with a ridiculous and clever plot to boot.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 6, 2009)

Jennifer's Body - 4/10

Really disappointed me. I honestly expected more from Diablo Cod.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2009)

The Men Who Stare At Goats: C+

Has some good moments and is well made, but its one of those films that tackles too many genres while not really satisfying any of them. While advertised as a comedy, its no more of a comedy than "The Informant" is.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2009)

The Box: 2.5/10.

The worst movie I have seen this year.  Just an incoherent mess.  As absurd as it gets.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

The Lucky Ones 7.5/10 funny moments bad ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2009)

The Watchmen: B-

Think I liked it a little bit more this time around.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Paranormal Activity

5/10.

Not scary, pretty boring, had maybe two creepy parts....that's it.


----------



## krome (Nov 7, 2009)

_Cirque de Freak_ 2/10

Terrible.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 7, 2009)

_The Passion of the Christ_ - 9/10. Very good.
_What's love got to do with It?_ - 10/10. Another great movie, made me want to cry.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Nov 7, 2009)

Zombieland.
9/10

I loved it, plus I love basically anything with zombies in it.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 7, 2009)

Paranormal Activity.

6.5/10

It was decent, I didn't find it very scary. There were some cool moments and a good number of creepy scenes. However I was expecting something big and scary to happen so I got disappointed.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 7, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell - 9/10

Such a terrifying film and few scenes certainly makes me soil myself. 

Don't FUCK with gypsy and they wouldn't curse your worthless soul.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

The Men Who Stare at Goats 4/5

Damn good, Clooney was great as usual.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2009)

Lord Snow said:


> Paranormal Activity.
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> It was decent, I didn't find it very scary. There were some cool moments and a good number of creepy scenes. However I was expecting something big and scary to happen so I got disappointed.



Keep in mind, when someone says a movie is scary, dont expect to feel the same way. What scares us is subjective(same with finding comedies funny).


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2009)

A Christmas Carol - 10/10
I freaking LOVED it, Jim Carrey freaking NAILED the role and I haven't enjoyed a movie this much in a long time. Good work Disney!


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 7, 2009)

paranormal activity, 6/10. 

wasnt scary enough. just spooky and forgettable


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Keep in mind, when someone says a movie is scary, dont expect to feel the same way. What scares us is subjective(same with finding comedies funny).



  obviously opinions on movies are subjective. what exactly is there to keep in mind?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2009)

Watched REC, the original spanish version of Quarantine.  7/10

Paranormal Act. 8.5/10
Is especially scary if u got a gf/bf/spouse.  U'll watch them out of the corner of ur eye anytime they get out of bed


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 8, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Drag Me To Hell - 9/10
> 
> Such a terrifying film and few scenes certainly makes me soil myself.
> 
> Don't FUCK with gypsy and they wouldn't curse your worthless soul.



One thing I've never understood with that kinda Gypsy curse nonsense is why? You're always going to run into some assholes in the world, deal with it. Putting a curse on someone is just shitty.

The main character only did what was needed, the old bitch already had 2 extensions, she's a financial liability. Also, if she was so butthurt for money, where were all those fucks who were inside her house for that Gypsy funeral/wake? There was like 50 people there, I'm sure at least 1 of them had some cash, if not...small donations amongst all of them. That was just shitty work by Raimi imo.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 8, 2009)

The Green Mile - 7.5/10

As for the last most recently-created movie I've seen:

Blood: The Last Vampire (live-action) - 3.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2009)

Julie & Julia 6/10

Decent film but I guess it will be liked more by moms that like to cook (like mine who adore it ) Amy Adams and Meryl Streep are good, as always, and the movie is well-intentioned but also feels a bit dull at times. I guess you really need to be into what they're telling you bt from an objective perspective I cant say its a mediocre film, really.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2009)

*There Will Be Blood*

Good old-fashioned cinematography. I especially like the scenes with no dialogue but just the background music blaring. 

8/10


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Paranormal Act. 8.5/10
> Is especially scary if u got a gf/bf/spouse.  U'll watch them out of the corner of ur eye anytime they get out of bed




Tyson. 8/10

Very good documentary about Mike Tyson. If this man took all his fights seriously then I'm sure he would have gone undefeated in his career.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2009)

The Men Who Stare At Goats: 6/10.

*Outstanding Trailers!!!*

The Book of Eli

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm0pct0KnHE[/YOUTUBE]

Brothers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLlpabVRnyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2009)

I never watch trailers intentionally. It all seems so pointless.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2009)

Mila Kunis=fail.

And lol Brothers it switched three genres in the trailer.

Baby's day out. 6/10. I want to kill that baby.


----------



## ez (Nov 8, 2009)

tobey maguire pulls of the insanity pretty well in that preview.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)

Watched Ice Age the newer one. Pretty funny, thought it was better than the Meltdown crap. mmmmmmm meh 7.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2009)

Orphan 7/10

Very nice surprise! The best horror film Ive seen in a long while. Of course it has all the cliches and its a film seen a million times (fucking evil kid who starts doing impressively bad stuff) but when you have a so talented kids, a pretty competent director, a well paced story and THAT kind of final, you cant help but to enjoy immensely this picture. It will pass unnoticed and its probably the best of the year in its genre.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 8, 2009)

Im gonna rate some movies I watched atleast 3 weeks ago but 
Full Metal Jacket: 10/10
Punisher: Warzone: 8/10
------------------
This week
King Of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters: 10/10
GI Joe: 8/10
Death Race: 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2009)

The 4th Kind: C

Made even more disappointing is that it's claims to have facts is pure bullshit. Too gimmicky. Not a bad movie though. Review shall be up tomorrow.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2009)

Amandla!

7/10


----------



## Kairi (Nov 8, 2009)

_The Stepfather_ - 7.5/10. It was a pretty decent movie, had some dumb parts but still good.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The 4th Kind: C
> 
> Made even more disappointing is that it's claims to have facts is pure bullshit. Too gimmicky. Not a bad movie though. Review shall be up tomorrow.



4th Kind

MH sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

The Men who stare at goats: 1.5/10, never have i wanted to leave the theater because of how dumb a movie was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2009)

Drag me to Hell: B-

lol, It's so much like Raimi's "Evil Dead 2", although not quite as good. The seance scene though is awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2009)

Drag Me to Hell is fucking hilarious, Martial.

I also saw the trailer for The Crazies.  I liked the trailer, but I don't expect much out of the movie.  Concept has been done too many times.  I think it's a remake too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEMZwQulT1Q[/YOUTUBE]

The music is cool though.  Reminds me of Donnie Darko.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 9, 2009)

Taken - 10/10

I don't give 10's out very often but, I feel this is the best action movie that's come out in years. The length of the movie was perfect. The plot was very straight forward but the director stuck to it and didn't vier off on an unnecessary tangent. Liam Neeson was perfect for the role. Loved how the action scenes were not grandiose. Very efficient fighting by Neeson throughout the movie, which made things feel a little more real.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Im gonna rate some movies I watched atleast 3 weeks ago but
> Full Metal Jacket: 10/10
> Punisher: Warzone: 8/10
> ------------------
> ...



just watched GI Joe and there is no way its an 8 Poor acting only to be made up with fancy million dollar effects. Channing Tatum was a joke. He deserves a


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Drag Me to Hell is fucking hilarious, Martial.
> 
> I also saw the trailer for The Crazies.  I liked the trailer, but I don't expect much out of the movie.  Concept has been done too many times.  I think it's a remake too.
> 
> ...



The trailer is good but

1) I didn't like Romero's original. review I think is Fucking Isis.. It's not a poor concept, but Romero fumbled everything. So actually, that gives me hope for this. 

2) As said, the concept is tired. Finally, the title is just too cheesy for this day and age, particularly as the trailers suggest this is a movie that is to be taken seriously.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 9, 2009)

_*The Talented Mr. Ripley*_ -* 9/10*. Man wants your life. Gets it. Epic cast.


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 9, 2009)

Mirrors (Kiefer Sutherland) - 7/10

I was with low expectations, but I actually enjoyed it. Gave me quite a few scares.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2009)

The 4th Kind had Milla in it.  Of course it was bad.  When has she ever made a good movie?  She has a lot more duds on her resume...that's for sure.

(I admit that I liked The Fifth Element.)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 9, 2009)

The box 5'5/10

I dont really know what to think about this movie. Its weird as hell but I liked some aspects of it while others just annoyed the crap out of me. The first part is good, seeing uneasy things that you dont understand give a nice feeling but once everything starts to be explained things turn to worse. Thanks it ends not bad. I guess there will be people who wont even end watching it and others might think its a cult movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2009)

*Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen-D*
Yeah, it's a terrible movie, and I wish it would've ended after the forest fight...but I can't say that I wasn't entertained by the robots smashing each other up.
*
Sex Drive-D*
A forgetful little gross out Teenage sex comedy. The movie actually felt relatively tame, even in its unrated form which features "_more black cock_."
*
The New Guy-F*
Ohhhhhhh, this movie is bad. I guess I should realized it when Eddie Griffin started narrated it. Besides the horrible jokes and gags(to help his football team get some confidence, the main character gives a speech to them in front of a american flag decked out in a military uniform he stole from some random officer), the message of the film is muddled. While it's supposed to show how social classes shouldn't exist in high school (which they don't), it instead shows how easily manipulated teenagers are. The whole student body's opinion of the Main Character is changed at least three times in the span of two minutes at the prom.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The 4th Kind had Milla in it.  Of course it was bad.  When has she ever made a good movie?  She has a lot more duds on her resume...that's for sure.
> 
> (I admit that I liked The Fifth Element.)



Ummmmm...........Yeah, 5th Elemnt was her best........Some of the Resident Evil movies were okay.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> _*The Talented Mr. Ripley*_ -* 9/10*. Man wants your life. Gets it. Epic cast.



Disagree with you on this one. I only gave it 4 or 5. Now I don't think I'm a homophobic guy, but Matt Damon's role really disgusted me for some reason, especially when I saw him crying. In fact it affected me so much that I sort of resisted watching another Matt Damon's film for more than half a year.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 10, 2009)

500 days of Summer - 9/10

I have to admit I really enjoyed the movie, even though I initially didn't like the idea of it. It may not be a particularly happy love story, but it's a love story all the same. The main reason I enjoyed it is becuase it takes a realistic look at relationships.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2009)

*Into The Wild*

I love this kind of story, because I have always dreamed about living my life like that one day - leaving most of my possessions behind, starting on a spiritual journey with no destination, getting as far away from human civilization as I can, and enjoying every moment as it passes. That'd be awesome, but I doubt it'll ever come true. xD 

9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 - 6/10

It was decent, I guess, but the original movie was better in a sytlistic kind of way. It was a lot cooler in the way it ended.

This movie just felt like a random thriller trying to be too thrilling. The ending was also kind of disappointing.


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2009)

*500 days of Summer* - 8.5/10


Disturbia said:


> 500 days of Summer - 9/10
> 
> I have to admit I really enjoyed the movie, even though I initially didn't like the idea of it. It may not be a particularly happy love story, but it's a love story all the same. The main reason I enjoyed it is becuase it takes a realistic look at relationships.


basicaly this

but also because for the first time zooey deschanel's character didn't feel like every other _quirky yet normal_ girl she played. even though she played _quirky yet normal_ girl once again


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 10, 2009)

Ponyo was a really good film, still celebrity voice actors doing Anime, but it was still great.  I loved the art and the story was quite good too.

I do want to see Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince and Star Trek.


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2009)

Up - 10/10, once again.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 10, 2009)

I just rented the movie Big Fish. I give it 7.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmmm, in case you're interested, Im going to be reviewing other reviews on youtube. My first episode of this is my review of "The Nostalgia Critic".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xFLEsBkr2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akumaru13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Underworld 10/10
lycans ftw.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Into The Wild*
> 
> I love this kind of story, because I have always dreamed about living my life like that one day - leaving most of my possessions behind, starting on a spiritual journey with no destination, getting as far away from human civilization as I can, and enjoying every moment as it passes. That'd be awesome, but I doubt it'll ever come true. xD
> 
> 9.5/10



How the end of his journey left me in ruins.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2009)

13 ghosts 7/10 it was ok


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Into The Wild*
> 
> I love this kind of story, because I have always dreamed about living my life like that one day - leaving most of my possessions behind, starting on a spiritual journey with no destination, getting as far away from human civilization as I can, and enjoying every moment as it passes. That'd be awesome, but I doubt it'll ever come true. xD
> 
> 9.5/10



*Spoiler*: __ 




Great movie! but..the guy was pretty much an idiot though since he ended up killing himself. While I was sad that he died at the end, I couldn't help shake my head at how little advanced planning he really did for something so dangerous.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 11, 2009)

Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen 10/10 due to Megan FOX cleaning the Motorbike scene, JESUS


----------



## Bushin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Inglorious Bastards*

9/10. Very awesome indeed. I highly recommend it to any movie lover.


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 11, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The box 5'5/10
> 
> I dont really know what to think about this movie. Its weird as hell but I liked some aspects of it while others just annoyed the crap out of me. The first part is good, seeing uneasy things that you dont understand give a nice feeling but once everything starts to be explained things turn to worse. Thanks it ends not bad. I guess there will be people who wont even end watching it and others might think its a cult movie.



I have watched this too.. Well, it's indeed weird, but I really liked the concept.
But there are some confusing parts, and it's a bit slow paced.

6/10


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 11, 2009)

A serious man.
8.5/10

Pretty good movie, funny, weird and interesting. Made by the Coen brothers... I went to the cinema without a clue on what I was expecting though, so it was confusing for the first minutes, and the prologue was a bit random...^^


----------



## Mojim (Nov 11, 2009)

Trick 'r Treat 7.5/10

For a Halloween movie it sure does capture the theme perfectly. I like all the connection stories between the characters in the town. It's just the werewolves girls that baffled me a bit. Where did they come from?  Although the skin ripping part was fun to watch and Anna Paquin was gorgeous as a werewolf girl <3 Another thing is, the element of scary-ness wasn't that strong.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 11, 2009)

Law-Abiding Citizen...

9/10. 

I didnt expect it to be that good! I was really suprised and Gerard Butler is an awesome actor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, Gerard Butler did do good in LAC, which redeemed him in my eyes from the suckage that was Gamer.

Evolution: B

I've always had a soft spot for this film, even though some of the gags really miss their mark(just about everything Julianne Moore says and does).

Resident Evil: D

Review should be up tomorrow.....


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Smoking Aces 7/10 i liked it it had good action and it was funny. and had a good twist at the end


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 12, 2009)

*The Rocker-D*
The movie had a pretty good opening scene, though once the kids came in, movie went to shit. The rest of the runtime was filled out by lazy jokes, a poor man's Jonah Hill, and way too many scenes of the band just "_rocking out_" played completely straight.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Die Hard*

It never gets old. Alan Rickman makes me kind of want to become a terrorist. 

9.8/10


----------



## Lady (Nov 12, 2009)

*High Fidelity* - 8/10
As far as romcoms go, this is a favorite.  Good cast.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 12, 2009)

2012

6/10, worth going to the cinema solely for the sake of special effects.


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 12, 2009)

The Usual Suspects: 10/10
Kevin Spacey was amazing in this film.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *lol, Gerard Butler did do good in LAC, which redeemed him in my eyes from the suckage that was Gamer.*
> 
> Evolution: B
> 
> ...



You are right!
Actually he did a really good job recently with LAC and RocknRolla. Gamer was pretty bad and The Ugly Truth was...well, okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, RockNrolla was fine. Didnt see Ugly Truth. Who wants to see Gerard Butler in a chick flick?


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 12, 2009)

28 weeks later: 8/10

That opening scene still had a great impact on me. Robert Carlyle did a good job there. One of the best "zombie" movies (technically it's not zombies but wth)!


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

> Didnt see Ugly Truth. Who wants to see Gerard Butler in a chick flick?



I watched it. Cringeworthy. Worst written characters I've seen and Katherine Hiegel makes you wanna punch someone.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

French movie "Them". Very good movie, suspenseful and quite chilling if your willing to overlook the bad and kinda stupid ending. Its like the Strangers but much better.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 12, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma

IDK it was somewhat entertaining.  I did like the scene with Crowe going off on that guy's neck with the fork .  I found it predictable though, and yeah - whatever.  If you don't see it, you're not missing much.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Die Hard*
> It never gets old.
> 9.8/10



It seriously never gets old for me either. Probably my favorite action movie of all time. How did it lose .2 points on your rating? Its gotta be a 10/10


Twilight - 6/10
It definitely wasn't trying to be cheesy but that's how most of the movie felt to me. Not a good film, but can't say I didn't enjoy watching it, which is how I based my rating.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, RockNrolla was fine. Didnt see Ugly Truth. Who wants to see Gerard Butler in a chick flick?



I had to, since I was in the airplane and it was the only movie that just started yet when i zapped in 
Butler really had some charme in this movie, but he definitely should stick to action-movies or dramas or thrillers. Just everything but love-movies...


----------



## vervex (Nov 13, 2009)

Disctrict 9 - 8.5/10

I watched it 2 times in a row. Awesome movie, clearly one of my favorites!  *waiting for a sequel*


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2009)

Nakor said:


> It seriously never gets old for me either. Probably my favorite action movie of all time. How did it lose .2 points on your rating? Its gotta be a 10/10



I hardly give out 10/10. It takes quite a lot to get a 10 from me, like making me cry or keeping me excited about it for a few days, something like that. 



*Godfather 2*

Not bad, but not as good as the first one. And being ranked as the third best movie of all time on imdb, I must say it's really, really overrated.

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Nov 13, 2009)

Italics said:


> 3:10 to Yuma
> 
> IDK it was somewhat entertaining.  I did like the scene with Crowe going off on that guy's neck with the fork .  I found it predictable though, and yeah - whatever.  If you don't see it, you're not missing much.



i loved it.would easily give it an 8/10.both Bale and Crowe were good.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 13, 2009)

vervex said:


> Disctrict 9 - 8.5/10
> 
> I watched it 2 times in a row. Awesome movie, clearly one of my favorites!  *waiting for a sequel*



I KNOW!!! IT WAS SOOO AWESOME *_*

MMMM "Educating Helen" 7/10
Boring at the beginning


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2009)

I still think District 9 is an overrated, silly and hypocritical mess. A loveable mess, but a mess all the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

It might not be as amazing but I give it credit for atleast trying to be ambitious, yes its shallow but compared to other shit released I don't get why people want to knock the film down.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the 'social commentary on racism' rubbed a lot of people the wrong way because they think that's what the film is all about. I disagree and so does the director, evidently. Not that criticism of the movie is unwarranted altogether, but I noticed a significant amount of it was aimed there (along with some pissed off Nigerians). I enjoyed it a lot.. a good mix of action, humour and a novel plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont mind the racism subplot. I am annoyed though that despite its humanist message, it justifies the hero killing off lots of people(even cracking a joke at one point). I am annoyed at how dumb the military is(how easily the lead escapes), and I didnt buy the idea of putting the aliens in slums. That's freaking stupid. 

I enjoyed the movie. It's how fans treat it that bugs me. As Adonis once said, it's G.I Joe dressed up as Hotel Rwanda. It's no more effective in its message than lets say......."Primevil", which has similar themes but also has a giant crocodile. But everyone hates that for some reason(although I wont deny that D9 is a superior film).

I also dont get why everyone considers it to be so original. You should watch the Nostalgia critics "Bum" review of it on . It's funny and accurate. 

Anyway......

2012: B-

Roland Emmerich delivers another big budgeted, epic actionfest. If you liked "The Day After Tomorrow", imagine that film on steroids. The SFX are superb, with only two bad shots(one of some dude falling to his doom, and the other is when the chapel falls over as shown in the previous. Very green screen-ish). Its also the ONLY Emmerich movie to derive some sort of emotion that isn't "wow, great special effects" from me. When people call their loved ones, their emotions rubbed off on me. Hence, the film was a success.

With that said, it writes the book on cliches. How many movies have divorced fathers, enstranged from their kids(especially the son, who hates him) and has deep feelings for his ex? It also has too many characters. But great cast, and I liked it overall. 

But I wont do a full review.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 13, 2009)

A Christmas carol 7/10

Probably the best Zemeckis animated film. Technically is superb with a dark gothic ambient (pretty convenient for the story) that make you wonder all the time. Plus, the story, although is basically know by everyone feels interesting, well paced and even moving at times. A good work.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 13, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> i loved it.would easily give it an 8/10.both Bale and Crowe were good.



I didn't think the acting was bad, per se.  I thought the story (perhaps directing) was lacking.  I wasn't able to enter into and lose myself in the film, but rather found myself (for whatever reason) anticipating the interplay between Evans and Wade.  To see it play out was no real treat for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

Death Note I & II

6/10

The films could be good but aren't. They're both fairly dull especially the second one and Misa is incredibly annoying.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

2012 - 7.5, see my review


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Death Note I & II
> 
> 6/10
> 
> The films could be good but aren't. They're both fairly dull especially the second one and Misa is incredibly annoying.



To be fair, she was just as bad in the anime.

The Magnificent Butcher: A-

Awesome kung fu film with Sammo Hung. Review should be up in a few days.


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 14, 2009)

2012

7/10

Great cast, but the movie lacks a good plot. The effects were awesome, though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

La Maldicion de Padre Cardona - 10/10 

Zoe soldana is so fuckin sexy!


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda 8/10

Jack Black was funny, and I laughed at almost all the jokes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2009)

Breaker! Breaker!: D+

Chuck Norris's first film. It's bad, but fun. Not as bad as people said it was anyway......


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

Wall-E 9/10

I watched it again, stunning movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 15, 2009)

*Godfather I*

Watched it for the second time. I think I like it better than the first time.

9/10


*Die Hard 2*

Mr. John "Bullet-proof" McClane. I know most action movie heroes have some sort of mysterious plot shield surrounding them throughout the films, but Die Hard 2 seems to have taken that to a pretty ludicrous level. I was wondering for a second if I was watching Die Hard, or Unbreakable. The attempts at humour were pretty dry too.

6.5/10


*Die Hard 3*

Better than Die Hard 2, but pales in comparison to the first one. Samuel Jackson's role, Zeus, deserves some credits. Not his best performance, but his interaction with Bruce Willis was rather amusing.

7.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 15, 2009)

*The Hills Have Eyes Part 2 (1985)
*Was alright but I still liked the newer one better.


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2009)

Kung-Fu Panda 8/10

I love the credit art.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

40 days and 40 nights   6/10 it was okay and had some funny parts

The Fast and the Furious Tokyo drift. 5/10. ok movie but the main characters was annoying.

SLC Punk 8/10 good movie one of my favorites


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

The Twilight Saga: New Moon: 8/10.


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

_Couples Retreat_ 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Twilight Saga: New Moon: 8/10.



Nice try.........


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream 8/10


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2009)

The miad 3/5.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

2012. 

7.5 It was a good film


----------



## iFructis (Nov 15, 2009)

District 9

9/10, i loved the adrenaline


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 15, 2009)

Bleach. Fade to black. Kimi no na o yobu 6'5/10

The third Bleach film and probably the best. In terms of action its not as good as the others but I found the story quite better. Its not the usual group trying to destroy Soul Society... well, the bad guys want to destroy it and for the third time a giant entity appears  but the ending redeemed that, making those villains pretty moving.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> The Twilight Saga: New Moon: 8/10



Stop trolling Rukia, I took your Black Christmas reccomendation seriously


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 15, 2009)

*Frost/Nixon.  *

Although I was interested in the subject matter, I didn't think I would like it - thought it might be boring.  WRONG! 

Langella did amazing work, and so did Sheen in their respective roles.  Rod Howard did an incredible job of building tension on tension: all of what Frost was experiencing in putting the interviews together, the disappointment and strife within Frost's team, and the interviews themselves.  

It's a good movie - very well done.  I have no problem recommending it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

The Haunting of Molly Hartley:  9/10.

The rare movie that gets better and better after repeat viewings.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Stop trolling Rukia, I took your Black Christmas reccomendation seriously



Well, if it was the original BC, then it should be taken seriously........The remake.....notsomuch(fun stuff if you're like me and are into splatter though).

Rukia, you're like the boy who cried "good movie". When you actually rate something you like, we cant take you seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Well, if it was the original BC, then it should be taken seriously........The remake.....notsomuch(fun stuff if you're like me and are into splatter though)



Nope he said it was the 2006 version, one of the worst slasher movies I've seen. Insultingly bad, like how the fuck can a tiny and blunt icicle and go through a skull?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Twilight Saga: New Moon: 8/10.



lol                     .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Nope he said it was the 2006 version, one of the worst slasher movies I've seen. Insultingly bad, like how the fuck can a tiny and blunt icicle and go through a skull?



Because it makes a bloody effect. There have been dumber slashers.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

What did you think of Orphan, Martial?


----------



## blackbird (Nov 15, 2009)

Knocked Up: 5/10

I'd heard it was so great, so funny, well-acted and whatnot, but I never laughed, didn't connect with the characters and found the story to be too simple and done too many times before. It was like watching an exceptionally good episode of _Family Guy_ in live action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> What did you think of Orphan, Martial?



Havent seen it yet. Is it even out on DVD?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Havent seen it yet. Is it even out on DVD?


Yes, it is.  It was a decent flick.  Better than a lot of stuff you have seen this year.  You should give it a chance.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 16, 2009)

*Angels & Demons: *They made a very good movie out of Dan Brown's book. I really enjoyed all the history and religion in the plot. It made the story very exciting. The acting was also good. 10/10


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Because it makes a bloody effect. There have been dumber slashers.


Jason x and Halloween Resurrection comes to mind.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

the rocker 7/10 i liked the movie it was funny. especially when his old band had fake british accents


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Edd, Ed, & Eddy: Big Picture Show - *10/10 *A movie finishing the series that just premiered on CN a couple weeks ago I guess. I just found out about it today and watched it on youtube. A very good ending to one of Cartoon Networks best shows, specially since CN sucks balls now (since toonami was cancled). And you get to see Eddy's Brother! The ending was good too.

Yes Man -* 9.5/10*. This is one of those movies you know is gonna be formulamatic, dude has crappy life, dude goes to seminar and life changes. You know hes gonna get the girl have a good time then at the end somehow there gonna break up then get back together at the end. But this movie did all that and did it great! It was just a fun movie, with good acting and funny moments; just like how it intended to be. I enjoyed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2009)

Rukia: I'll add it to netflix then.



Eunectes said:


> Jason x and Halloween Resurrection comes to mind.



I kind of liked Jason X. But yes....very dumb. Halloween Resurrection had the right look(it is well photographed and directed), but the script sucked....so....bad...to the point they needed to remake the whole series.

Thank you Halloween Resurrection......Fans just love....remakes.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 16, 2009)

*Love and Honor* [Warrior's Honor] 

I picked this up on a whim.  I had no preconceptions, no expectations, and was even without the knowledge that it's the third and final installment of a series.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't particularly taken with the movie - but I'm not saying it's a bad movie either.  It's a simple story surrounding a senseless tragic event in the life of a Samurai, Shinnojo, which leaves him unable to function.  His family's attempt to resolve the burden, particularly the involvement of his wife Kimura, leads to even further tragedy and heartache.  But through his determination Shinnojo is able to rise up, and restore the honor of his fractured household and life.  

Although some of my emotional detachment probably lies within *Love and Honor* being the third in a series, I think perhaps much of the emotional weight of the story relies on fully receiving the projection of roles.  It could simply be a cultural barrier, or...I just might not have liked it that much 




Rotten Tomatoes 82% 
Nominated for 13 Japanese Academy Awards (taking 3). 
Would I recommend it?  Perhaps to someone who likes starchy dramas - IDK.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Role Models: 8/10, funny...the type of funny that also embarrasses you at the same time.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 16, 2009)

Whatever works 6/10

Last Woody Allen film. Well, I have to say I enjoyed and laughed while watching the film but I think Allen should relax a bit and dont make a film per year. This movie wont be regarded as anything more than +1 in his filmography and I seriously prefer to watch things like Match Point or Cassandra's dream from time to time that this movie every year.


----------



## krome (Nov 16, 2009)

_The Spirit_ 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2009)

Italics said:


> *Love and Honor* [Warrior's Honor]
> 
> I picked this up on a whim.  I had no preconceptions, no expectations, and was even without the knowledge that it's the third and final installment of a series.
> 
> ...


It was a bit clichéd. Overall I thought it was the weakest of the three.. some stunning scenery though. You *really* need to check out the first instalment of that series - The Twilight Samurai (Tasogare Seibei).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

okita said:


> _The Spirit_ 3/10


lol.  Chee's favorite movie got a low score.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2009)

I remember not liking "Twilight Samurai". To be fair, at that time I thought all samurai films were action films. It was probably good though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2009)

:taichou I thought you were old & wise, Martial. It really is compulsory viewing. I think I've only seen it the one time as well, which was a while ago.. we should make it the next one to watch in the Movie Club. If it is still running, that is.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2009)

Christmas Carol (2009) 4/5

Pretty damn good, it was faithful to the book and Jim Carrey was very good as scrooge.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 16, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It was a bit clich?d. Overall I thought it was the weakest of the three.. some stunning scenery though. You *really* need to check out the first instalment of that series - The Twilight Samurai (Tasogare Seibei).



Good stuff?  I'll see if I can get my hands on a copy. Thanks!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2009)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail*

Cute parody. 

8/10


*Die Hard 4*

It's really good. I was a bit surprised actually at how good it was, because you know, sequels usually suck.

Plus, Maggie Q was smokin' hot. Too bad she already got screwed by Edison Chen. 

9.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2009)

2012 6/10

Well, its good for what it delivers. Impressive CGI of pure destruction with a inbetween cliche plot. Two hours and a half that dont feel long and thats the main point of this kind of films. I enjoyed for what it is.


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 17, 2009)

Wall-E. 9/10!

Will be sharing top places with other epic cartoons The Lion King, Bambi and The Land Before Time


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

House of Flying Daggers 7/10

I've seen the movie alot, its always on and for some odd reason I always end up watching it. Visually amazing, great soundtrack too. Plot is average and so is the acting but I love it.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 17, 2009)

*The Illusionist*

Whoever did the set selection and design, wardrobe, and the like were simply incredible people.  The illusionist is a seriously polished movie from beginning to end, not just in appearance, but in story as well.  It kept me entertained from start to finish.  

I have no problem recommending it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> House of Flying Daggers 7/10
> 
> I've seen the movie alot, its always on and for some odd reason I always end up watching it. Visually amazing, great soundtrack too. Plot is average and so is the acting but I love it.



Never liked this either, too. Visually....It's decent, but considering it's from the same guy who did "Hero", not great. 

The fight scenes were dull.

The dialogue was laughable.

The relationships were cliched.

The ending was stupid.

And it felt like it ran out of money in the end(actually, Anita Mui died, so her role was axed, and the movie failed to fill it in).


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Never liked this either, too. Visually....It's decent, but considering it's from the same guy who did "Hero", not great.


Sure they weren't as good as Hero, but I don't see how that detracts from it. I thought the visuals were very good. It's not like there was alot of variety(like in hero) since the movie was basically in a forest the whole time.




> And it felt like it ran out of money in the end(actually, Anita Mui died, so her role was axed, and the movie failed to fill it in).


They didn't fail to fill the role, they chose not to fill it out of respect for her. 

Overall I'd say the movie is a 6/10, so it's not like I love the movie, cause the plot and characters aren't that good. Fight scenes are few and far between and aren't even that good whenever they happen.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2009)

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

Good acting, pretty hilarious, but I don't really get the point of it. I mean, the treatment for those patients wasn't really that bad. And the nurse, which I suppose is the villain figure in this film, didn't actually do anything that made me feel she deserve what Jack Nicholson did to her. So what was all the fuss about? Maybe, they're just a bunch of loonies and I guess that makes me a loony too for trying to use reason to explain their actions. 

8/10


*The Bucket List*

A story of two men who couldn't be any more different from each other in the way they led their lives, who both got terminal illnesses. But it's the way they faced their deaths that brought them together and made them realize what is the single most important thing in their lives. 

Well, if the story doesn't appeal to you, now listen to this. The two men are Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson. 

9/10


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

The Prestige 9/10 i like this movie it was very interesting with a great twist. both huge jackman and christain bale did really wee. nolan is a good director.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

Know1ng 6/10

Some really lame parts of the movie but the ending actually caught me off guard cause I seriously wasn't expecting the movie to go all out like it did. Figured they'd find a loophole at some point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Sure they weren't as good as Hero, but I don't see how that detracts from it. I thought the visuals were very good. It's not like there was alot of variety(like in hero) since the movie was basically in a forest the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Yeah, but if I felt the visuals were exceptional, I would have overlooked it.

2) Yeah, but personally, I think it was a bad decision. It just felt like, as I said, they ran out of money. "Poltergeist 3" was similar in that regard(although the actress filmed most of her scenes, just not the ending one).


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 2) Yeah, but personally, I think it was a bad decision. It just felt like, as I said, they ran out of money. "Poltergeist 3" was similar in that regard(although the actress filmed most of her scenes, just not the ending one).



It may have been a bad decision, but everything I've read about it says that they did it to honor her. She was HUGE in China.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*
> 
> Good acting, pretty hilarious, but I don't really get the point of it. I mean, the treatment for those patients wasn't really that bad. And the nurse, which I suppose is the villain figure in this film, didn't actually do anything that made me feel she deserve what Jack Nicholson did to her. So what was all the fuss about? Maybe, they're just a bunch of loonies and I guess that makes me a loony too for trying to use reason to explain their actions.
> 
> ...



TWO jack nicholson movies? coincidence? anyway, I saw one flew of the cuckoo's nest in my psychology class and absolutely loved it. I guess its a bit better after having had a large week long lesson on asylums and modern day  "mental institutions" and you can understand it. also, since you seem to be wondering, it was made to show the way these institutions were during that time, and also what happens when you put a sane person ( Jack nicholson's character, who fakes insanity) into an insane environment ( in which case, the sane becomes the insane).


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 18, 2009)

Babel
*4 1/2 stars* (out of a possible 5)

The story never focused on the bigger picture (illegal immigrants, terrorism, etc...), and that fact that it was told on such a small scale, with such a simple idea in mind, in engaging environments was a nice contrast.

Although, I felt the story with the deaf Japanese girl could've been left out and made into a short story that tied in with the motion picture, but it didn't really subtract from the overall message.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2009)

Birdcage...too awesome to rate. Nathan Lane + Robin Williams being gay as fuck = Epic win


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2009)

Aliens: A

Review should be up tomorrow. I prefer the first, but this one is awesome too. Maybe best sequel ever?(oddly, the only rival I can think of is Pyscho 2.)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 19, 2009)

Surely Terminator 2, Godfather Pt. 2 etc. would have to be considered before Psycho 2.. but yeah, Aliens is one of my favourite ever movies.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2009)

*Reservoir Dogs*

A bunch of guys talking shits for two damn hours with some blunt racist jokes slipped in here and there. Quentin Tarantino wrote this? Sorry man, it sucks.

4/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Great sequel list? add Empire Strikes Back and Dawn of the Dead to that list. Psycho 2 is an odd choice tho, I wouldn't regard it as one of the best sequels.


----------



## miavizard (Nov 19, 2009)

2012; 6/10

I'd rate 5/10 but Sasha deserve 1 point from me. <3

I'm not very happy from what I've seen, It was too long, melodrama, and happy ending WTF? Who needs happy ending it's too overrated. Ah well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Surely Terminator 2, Godfather Pt. 2 etc. would have to be considered before Psycho 2.. but yeah, Aliens is one of my favourite ever movies.



Well, as good as Terminator 2 is, I dont consider it to be better than T1. Odd, how most people disagree with me. 

Here is what I felt was wrong with the film(taken from my site): _Gone is the intensity that made “The Terminator” so memorable. While it’s not really fair to compare both of them too closely, I felt that the mall scene was weak compared to the Technoir scene, and the finale was the same way. I rarely felt myself get scared, bite my nails in anticipation, or scoot up to the edge of my seat. I often laughed, cried(exaggeration) and was wide eyed at the superb production values. But I never cringed or felt any kind of fear. The film also suffers from some really bad plot holes and lapses logic. John refers to a character by name, despite meeting for the first time. The ending has many loopholes and I couldn’t help but cringe(so I did cringe) at how blatant they were. Also, what the hell was with that obvious blue screen sequence in the car?_

I love the movie, but prefer part 1.

Godfather 2 is also good, but if anything, it's most unique strength is a bit of a weekness(for me). It's just an expansion of the story, so that if you haven't seen part 1, you won't have a clue.

Psycho 2 is awesome for me because it's

- Wonderfully shot
- The plot is complex
- It doesn't try to be a rip-off of the original
- Even I had no clue where it was going.

It was an awesome idea given even better execution. I might stress it over Terminator 2 and Godfather 2 because I feel it's underrated though.

Oh yeah

Return to Oz: B-

Darker, intriguing sequel to "The Wizard of Oz". Not as good, but it has some great moments and lots of creativity.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't agree with you regarding Terminator 2, I thought the suspense in the action chase scenes were just as intense as in the first one. The plot twist was a welcome one, and we got yet another iconic villain to match Arnie's terminator in the first film. Overall it's just ridiculously polished, and it's proven to be timeless for me. 

I'm inclined to agree with you on the Godfather Pt. 2 comment that the first and second parts are more like one long film, but nevertheless they're regarded separately.

An Education: B+ 

Don't want to reveal any plot details - it's an unconventional one and it does well to avoid nearly all the clichés that it might have suffered under lesser hands (this is Nick Hornby's screenplay). The lead Carey Mulligan owns this film, with a performance you couldn't ask more from. 


*Spoiler*: _brief plot summary_ 



The plot sounds slightly disturbing on paper - a 30 something year-old man with money courts a bored 16-year old schoolgirl, and she ends up having to choose between the glamour of that lifestyle or her Oxford ambitions. It's handled well, as in it doesn't try to hammer home any morals with overbearing drama. I hoped it would offer more insight into the value of education for a young person (I didn't realise this was based on a book of memoirs) but it doesn't have much very interesting to say about it..




In fairness, I must admit that I might have given it a slightly higher grade if I hadn't heard beforehand how 'amazing' it was. But then I'm never going to stay perfectly consistent anyway.

I'm going to watch the new Coen's '_A Serious Man_' soon, it's released tomorrow so either tomorrow or probably on Monday. I have high hopes.. 

Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 19, 2009)

Sukiyaki Western Django 6/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 20, 2009)

New moon: 4-5/10
I was so BOOOOOOORED!


----------



## CBACS (Nov 20, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust 7/10

I've seen it a few times, never found it all that scary or disturbing but it does have an interesting story. Don't exactly condone the actual animal abuse featured in the movie, but outside of that it's pretty decent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A guy even get's his penis cut off at the end.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Surrogates 7.5/10

It was a good movie but could have been done better in terms of the plot


----------



## Alesana (Nov 20, 2009)

New Moon - 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2009)

New Moon - 7/10

I only watched twilight like 2 weeks ago and I think I'm hooked. I need to know what happens next.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Jaws 9/10 i like this movie i have watched it a few times and i still like it each time.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw Star Trek!  It was awesome, I love the new Mr. Spock, yeah, Leonard's still cool too.  But this guy kicked ass, so did the new Kirk, relax, Bill is still cool in my book also.  It was such a great film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2009)

The Twilight saga. New moon 5'5/10

I think this was a small step back from Twilight. While the first had a curious depiction of teenagers and a good depiction of the character of Bella this chapter throws all that through the window to focus in more characters, musculated wolves, a more action-focused plot and IMO, a more fanwanking experience. Twilight was more simple and enjoyable, this has some entertainment, a couple of good moments but I didnt enjoy it as the other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2009)

New Moon: D

Thought it was slightly better than the first. Review should be up tonight.

Land of the Lost: B


----------



## C?k (Nov 21, 2009)

watched He's Just Not That Into You,

not seen a good chick flick in a while, it was really good, like the length of it as well, most are only an hour 30-45 minutes :/

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

There are no good movies out right now. Anyone got a recommendation at least?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 21, 2009)

Wanted 9/10

I really liked this  even though I heard some pople didn ages ago.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 21, 2009)

2012 : 9/10

Awesome.


----------



## Munken (Nov 21, 2009)

The Hangover

9.5/10

Best comedy I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 21, 2009)

The Blindside 8.5/10
I really liked this movie. It had a good balance of comedy that wasnt overbearing and it didnt block out the emotion of the story too much. I didnt really like how the only thing that broke the family apart was the college selection but it definately didnt ruin the movie at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> There are no good movies out right now. Anyone got a recommendation at least?


New Moon.  It's a beautiful romance.  Edward loves Bella so much that he is willing to give up his own happiness for hers.  Even now, 6 hours after the film...I am having a hard time imagining that.  If I were in love, would I be able to do the same?

Just a touching, phenomenal film.  Precious and Invictus better be careful.  I think we have now found a new challenger for Best Picture.

The Twilight Saga: New Moon - 9.5/10.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2009)

*negs Rukia*


----------



## krome (Nov 21, 2009)

_A Christmas Carol_ 1/10

Meh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2009)

okita said:


> _A Christmas Carol_ 1/10
> 
> Meh.



What was wrong with it, it was faithful to the book in my opinion and Carrey turned in a solid performance?

Anyways...Groundhog Day 4/5


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

The Wedding Singer 7/10 funny movie i liked how it was set in the 80's

King Aurthur 7/10 it was okay it had a lot of action even though it was different telling of the story

La Bamba 10/10 This is my favorite movie. Lou Diamond Phillips does a good job portraying Richie Valens and it was his first movie. esai morales did a god job too.  i have watched yhis movie like a 100 times and it still gets me sad in the end.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2009)

@Rukia: New Moon for best picture???? I hope you're being sarcastic 

Back to topic...

Erin Brokovich - 9.5/10 
I just love Julia's guts in this movie. The content of this movie is really great. I personally think she delivered the character really well. Lol...I loved the ending where her boss gave the cheque with a funny "twist/surprise". That was great


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2009)

Mojim said:


> @Rukia: New Moon for best picture???? I hope you're being sarcastic



No, he's not. I can easily imagine Rukia crying while watching the New Moon. It's definitely his kind of movie.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2009)

@Yasha: I see then ^^" I like romance genre movies too, but saying New Moon has a 
c h a n c e for Best Picture is definitely not happening though. I strongly believe that 

Speaking about crying, the last time I cried watching movie was "I Am Sam"


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2009)

okita said:


> _A Christmas Carol_ 1/10
> 
> Meh.


Hold on. 1/10 is a very low rating yet the word "meh" implies you found it mediocre. I'd think a mediocre movie would get a 4/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2009)

Night Train: B+

Wow, this was pretty good. Why didn't it get a full release.....


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 22, 2009)

Anal Takeover, the moneyshot was most impressive. 8.5/10


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 22, 2009)

New Moon 7/10


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 22, 2009)

Let the Right One In -6/10. The idea was good, but the main characters didn't quite convince me. Liked the atmosphere though.


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 22, 2009)

Final Destination 4 - 5/10.. too forced in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Night Train: B+
> 
> Wow, this was pretty good. Why didn't it get a full release.....


Is that the one with Danny Glover and Leelee Sobieski?  The movie I am thinking of involves a box and each person sees something they desire inside the box.  This could be gold or jewels or something else.

If so... meh... mediocre film.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Kiryuu said:


> New Moon 7/10



I'm not sure you saw the same movie I saw  .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Adventureland - 8.5/10

Badly marketed as a full on comedy when it was really a coming of age/love story with comedic undertones. Also, incredible soundtrack (guess its expected when yo la tengo does the music).

Made me a fan of kristen stewart (hate twilight), and jesse eisenberg is definitely a better michael cera than michael cera haha.


----------



## weebly (Nov 22, 2009)

eagle eye 7/10


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Also, i didn't know that Adventureland was directed by Greg Mottola (superbad). It's crazy how different they are, and it really sucks that the connection was played up so much that people expected something like superbad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

Adventureland is a better movie than Super Bad.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Dragonball Z: Season 2: Disc 3* - 10/10, I loved it.
I always have and always will love Dragonball Z. I'm currently watching all of the seasons via my Netflix account. Also, FYI, I treat this thread like "rate the last DVD you saw"


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 22, 2009)

2012

Pretty amusing to watch, but very predictible and shitty actors(the fat russian..)


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 22, 2009)

Weird Science 9/10 film from 1985 or something usually dont come across it but it was on tv and I gave it a watch and I liked it  great acting .


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

Hitman 7/10 decent movie not as good as the game. but it was done well. 

Max Payne 7/10 i liked it, adding the Valkyries was intresting


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Is that the one with Danny Glover and Leelee Sobieski?  The movie I am thinking of involves a box and each person sees something they desire inside the box.  This could be gold or jewels or something else.
> 
> If so... meh... mediocre film.



I liked it because I never knew what to expect from it. Most reviews, however, have been pretty unenthusiastic.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 22, 2009)

A christmas carol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Adventureland is a better movie than Super Bad.



I completely agree. But whether one is better than the other is irrelevant in this case. What sucks is that the marketers were idiots who didn't know jack about movies and played up the "same guy who directed superbad" angle up way too much, which completely led people astray from what the movie was actually about.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

I purchased a blu-ray edition of Adventureland.  It's in my top 10 for the year.

There were some funny parts.  Rock me Amadeus playing 24/7, fredo outing James for having a boner in the pool, pot cookies and bumper cars, etc.  But I agree that it wasn't a major comedy like The Hangover.  People needed to be interested in the story to enjoy the film.  And I like you was incredibly attracted to Kristen Stewart in this movie.

It was great.


----------



## batanga (Nov 22, 2009)

*RocknRolla*

Cool movie. Maybe a 7/10


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I purchased a blu-ray edition of Adventureland.  It's in my top 10 for the year.
> 
> There were some funny parts.  Rock me Amadeus playing 24/7, fredo outing James for having a boner in the pool, pot cookies and bumper cars, etc.  But I agree that it wasn't a major comedy like The Hangover.  People needed to be interested in the story to enjoy the film.  And I like you was incredibly attracted to Kristen Stewart in this movie.
> 
> It was great.



I'm glad that someone else is as big a fan as I am. Everyone I talk to hasn't seen it and are like "Oh is that the movie by the superbad guy? It didn't look as funny."

But yea the movie is actually pretty funny. Frigo in general is awesome. James pulling out the cock punch then running away to judas priest was epic. And joel's deadpan lines were awesome, as well as the "and yet he still retains his chapeau!"

So awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

Meet the Spartans 5/10 stupid movie had some funny moments


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 22, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop 6/10
Shitty movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2009)

Pirate Radio: B-

Yay, the Cinema Snob liked my review of him.....now Im getting more hits. 

On another note, my review of "Aliens" will FINALLY be up tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

Acid Factory 4/10, blatant rip off of Unknown.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 23, 2009)

District 9 

10/10 

Best sci-fi alien movie and special effects since Independence Day.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2009)

_Star Trek_- Awesome movie. Cool characters a long with ground breaking CGI. I did not like the show, but this movie was amazing. Spok was my favorite character.

*9.5 out of 10*


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

NAM said:


> Meet the Spartans 5/10 stupid movie had some funny moments



ugh,an insult to the epic 300.


i watched matrix, the first part.
8.5/10.too awesome for words.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2009)

A Serious Man - *A*. Movie thread

Great film.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2009)

Mary and Max. 9/10

Superb australian animation film. It just became my favourite movie of the year and one of the most wonderful pictures I have ever seen. Great stop-motion animation and a great script, vey clever, witty, funny and moving. If it was me at the Academy I would give Best animation film to that one instead of Up itself (which is also great but its been surpassed by this). Absolutely recommended even if you're not into animation moies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

Good Dick - 5/10

I wasn't sure what I was watching for a good 35 minutes of this movie. It was hard to watch, really. This creepy-as-hell guy stalking a weird-as-fuck chick for the first hour or so, then slowly forcing his way into her life. Then she shits all over him and tells him she hates him and he falls in love with her. 

They watch a lot of erotica together. The movie may have been better if they showed the erotica but they didn't. In one scene the guy measured his penis though and it was over 8 and a half inches. They also didn't show the penis, but that's good.

It was crazy, atrocious, and somehow I couldn't stop watching. I kind of liked it almost.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

DB: Evolution - -10/10 oh god...what the fuck.


----------



## Elias (Nov 23, 2009)

Angels & Demons. 6/10

Huge disappointment. The Da Vinci Code was  much better.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 23, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The Twilight saga. New moon 5'5/10
> 
> I think this was a small step back from Twilight. While the first had a curious depiction of teenagers and a good depiction of the character of Bella this chapter throws all that through the window to focus in more characters, musculated wolves, a more action-focused plot and IMO, a more fanwanking experience. Twilight was more simple and enjoyable, this has some entertainment, a couple of good moments but I didnt enjoy it as the other.



Had the same feeling. The frist was better and more enjoyable.

*The last samurai *- 7-8/10
Was a good movie, made me cry a little. 

*Burn after reading* - 6/10
Was nothing really, was fun sometimes.


----------



## Silo (Nov 23, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 123 - 10/10 it was really good.


----------



## Koi (Nov 23, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still - 7/10.  The new one, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  Granted, I sat down to watch it assuming that it was going to be a ridiculously shitty popcorn movie, but.. as a popcorn movie it works.  Also, Jennifer Connelly!!  And John Cleese!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2009)

New Moon 4/10  the movie was bad the most emo characters ever.


----------



## Zach (Nov 24, 2009)

Paranormal Activity 7/10.


----------



## CBACS (Nov 24, 2009)

Clerks. 10/10

Great movie, seen it quite few times now. I fuckin' crack up every time, props to Kevin Smith.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

Watched Little Chicken with my sister last Saturday. It was cute but lol.. not too entertaining.
6/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2009)

*Ronin-B(for badass)*
Robert De Niro, Jean Reno, and a crap load of awesome car chases. Need I say more.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 24, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Watched *Little Chicken* with my sister last Saturday. I



you talking about Chicken Little?i liked his dad,funny character.

Death Note 1
didn't match up to the anime.also the subs i got were crappy.
6/10.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2009)

*Moon*

Good movie, not top-20 kind of good, but probably would make it to my top 100.

9/10


*Labyrinth*

Dramatic. I mostly just wanted to see young Jennifer Connelly and David Bowie. Unfortunately, there wasn't much chemistry between them. But overall, the film is not bad. 

8.5/10


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Nov 24, 2009)

Red Cliffs awesome


----------



## Jessica (Nov 24, 2009)

*Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian*
8/10

*Up*
9.5/10

*Zombieland*
9/10 (8/10 before Bill Murray!)


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 24, 2009)

2012 

5/10  (It was only bearable being the visual spectacle it was)


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2009)

Krull 6/10

Shit. The score for this is epic.


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2009)

The Dark Knight.

You know my rating. Ssh.


----------



## CERN (Nov 24, 2009)

500 Days of Summer- 8/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> New Moon.  It's a beautiful romance.  Edward loves Bella so much that he is willing to give up his own happiness for hers.  Even now, 6 hours after the film...I am having a hard time imagining that.  If I were in love, would I be able to do the same?
> 
> Just a touching, phenomenal film.  Precious and Invictus better be careful.  *I think we have now found a new challenger for Best Picture.*
> 
> The Twilight Saga: New Moon - 9.5/10.



is this a serious post?


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Dark Knight.
> 
> You know my rating. Ssh.


lol


Shoddragon said:


> is this a serious post?





He's just trolling.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2009)

*Turtles Forever* 10/10

An awesome movie.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2009)

UP 9/10                            .


----------



## Nakor (Nov 25, 2009)

Excalibur - 6/10

Second time I saw it. Good music and good cinematography. Acting isn't very good, feels like they overacted. But it's mostly the length that bothered me. Just goes on too long.


----------



## bURN (Nov 25, 2009)

i saw new moon (friend wanted 2 c it)

2/10


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 26, 2009)

Precious 

5/10 snore


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninja Assassin: B-

Review will be up Friday. Nice to see Sho Kosugi in a respectable role........

Year One: B-

Think I enjoyed it more on DVD.

The Changeling(1980) - B

Why did they have to make the Angelina Jolie one have the same title....Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 26, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *Turtles Forever* 10/10
> 
> An awesome movie.



I saw that shit. Aww the memories. Good times, good times. 

.........................................................

Ninja Assassin ... 7/10

Action scenes were nice. The cgi blood was laughable at times. Really loved the first half but the 2nd half was kind of meh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I saw that shit. Aww the memories. Good times, good times.
> 
> .........................................................
> 
> ...



lol, ironically, I was the opposite. I prefered the 2nd half. I thought that the first was poorly structured, with two many flashbacks, too much screentime with supporting characters, and not enough ninja bloodshed.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2009)

Have been watching a lot of old Hong Kong movies lately.

*C'est la vie, mon chéri/新不了情 (1994) *

Starring: Anita Yuen, Lau Ching Wan

Very hilarious, but the ending is sad. Definitely one of the greatest romance comedy ever made in Hong Kong.

9.8/10


*An Autumn's Tale/秋天的童话 (1987)*

Starring: Chow Yun Fat, Cherie Chung

Both main characters are very easy to relate to. The story is real simple but sweet.

8.5/10


*Yip Man/叶问 (2008)*

Starring: Donnie Yen

Surprisingly good. Comparable to Jet Li's movies in the '90s.

9.5/10


*S.P.L./杀破狼 (2005)*

Starring: Donnie Yen, Simon Yam, Sammo Hung

Weak plot, one-dimensional characters, mediocre action.

4.5/10


*The Heroic Trio/东方三侠 (1993)*

Starring: Anita Mui, Michelle Yeoh, Maggie Cheung

Think of it as Eastern Charlie's Angels, only much better.

8.9/10


*All About Ah Long/阿郎的故事 (1989)*

Starring: Chow Yun Fat, Wong Kwan Yuen (the kid), Sylvia Chang

A very memorable movie about father-and-son relationship with a tragic ending (which is probably the main reason why this film is so unforgettable). Plus, its ending song is great.

9/10


*Swordsman 2/笑傲江湖之东方不败 (1992)*

Starring: Jet Li, Brigitte Lin, Michelle Reis

Brigitte Lin's playing of the role of Dong Fang Bu Bai was a huge success. She had pretty much made it into a legend. 

8.8/10 


*The Chinese Feast/金玉满堂 (1995)*

Starring: Leslie Cheung, Anita Yuen, Kenny Bee

Better than Stephen Chow's God of Cookery.

9/10


*Drink-Drank-Drunk/千杯不醉 (2005)*

Starring: Miriam Yeung, Daniel Wu, Vincent Kok

Miriam Yeung and Vincent Kok were damn hilarious. 

8.9/10


----------



## CERN (Nov 26, 2009)

Julia & Julia 7/10

So boring.


----------



## C?k (Nov 26, 2009)

Two Weeks Notice: 9/10

Sucha awesome movie, I really enjoyed it, Hug Grant is devilish charming xD


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2009)

the princess bride 

8.5/10

it's about my 5th time watching it, but it hasn't lost its charm.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 26, 2009)

My Sister's Keeper 7.5/10
I really dont know why I didnt cry or even tear up at all during this movie. The emotion and writing concept was strong but I just felt like there was something missing. The only thing I felt was the need to punch the mother throught the entire thing and I thought a couple of love scenes were a bit awkward in some parts but it was a great movie that was really based on a small topic and that was death. I like how they make you think the movie was about two sisters being willing to make sacrifices but it was really about accepting death.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 26, 2009)

2012 8/10
Same old story... but the special effects were.. 0_o


----------



## Rampage (Nov 27, 2009)

jet Li unleashed suck a sick movie 100/10


----------



## CERN (Nov 27, 2009)

The Ugly Truth. 6/10 too predictable, drifted off a few times


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2009)

Adventureland 7/10

Nice little movie that felt truly different that others Apatow guys productions. The plot is fresh and nice, the cast is good and you always has a smile while watching it. It has that "indie" feeling that I like. I think some people will be dissapointed expecting another Superbad from this director but this movie is good in its own way.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 28, 2009)

Bruno. -10/10.

Seriously, whoever this ass clown is that makes these movies like Borat and Bruno needs to be lynched, shot, poisoned, castrated, electrocuted, disemboweled and decapitated. His moves are worse than Ewe Bolls...and THAT is saying something.


----------



## CERN (Nov 28, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Bruno. -10/10.
> 
> Seriously, whoever this ass clown is that makes these movies like Borat and Bruno needs to be lynched, shot, poisoned, castrated, electrocuted, disemboweled and decapitated. His moves are worse than Ewe Bolls...and THAT is saying something.





Then why did you give it a perfect score ( btw Borat probably deserves at 10)?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 28, 2009)

Proximus said:


> Then why did you give it a perfect score ( btw Borat probably deserves at 10)?



I gave it a NEGATIVE 10, stupid head.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> I gave it a NEGATIVE 10, stupid head.


Negative 10 is a difficult score to give. I wanted to give _Meet The Spartans_ a negative 10 but I figured 0 got the point across without people mistaking it for a perfect 10.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Legion: 6/10.  Meh.  The action was nothing to write home about and the concept was idiotic.  Still, I have seen far worse.  That Keanu Reeves movie Constanine for example.  

I laughed every time Dennis Quaid was on screen.  How does he continue to get work?  He really is a terrible actor.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 28, 2009)

Transformers- Rise of the Fallen: 2.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2009)

Legendary Weapons of China: B+

Pretty awesome Shaw Brothers kung fu film. Review will be up tomorrow.

As for Bruno, my problem is that it went too far with the sex jokes. I can understand some, but the whole point was taking a gay person and exploiting the responses of anti-gay people. Bruno takes it so far that he's almost a sexual deviant with it. I'm tolerant of gays, but even I wouldn't want Bruno living in my neighborhood.

Nor Borat, for that matter, but the difference is that Borat is supposed to be a jackass. We're supposed to feel sympathy for Bruno.

It is a somewhat funny movie, however.


----------



## Koi (Nov 28, 2009)

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure - 11/10.  Love love love love love this movie.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Nov 28, 2009)

Raising Arizona: B

First time I saw this movie, oddly enough. The Cohen brothers' signature storytelling and dialogue is present, but nascent. The cinematography is unexpectedly amateurish in some places, and the story ends on a note that if not subtlely ironic (I really couldn't tell) is so excessively maudlin as to bring the story to a bizarre and unsatisfying conclusion. Still, I enjoyed it, and suspect that I would appreciate it more on a second or third viewing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2009)

Paranormal activity 6/10

I think it wasnt bad at all. As with other super low budget films like Blair witch and stuff this ones pulls out a pretty decent entertainment for hour and a half with very few elements and its more intriguing than the vast bunch of horror film with much larger moneys. The night scenes were all good in its upgrading suspense while the rest of the movie is not as good but it works decently still.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw 3 movies in the last 24 hrs (quite the binge for me). 

Bill n Teds Excellent Adventure (for the, I dunno, 10th time) 7.5/10 (Bogus Journey is better....even though 80% of the EA is filmed where I grew up). 

A Star is Born (Judy Garland, James Mason version) - 7/10 - too much song and dance, typical for that era, though. James Mason pulled off his character very well, though. You sympathize with him a lot. Very sad.

A Star is Born (Barbra Streisand, Kris Kristofferson version, 1976?) - 6/10 - too much song, again (and with the exception of Evergreen, the songs were worse than I expected from those 2)...a LOT of the heart and dramatic tension was gone from this version vs the first one. Too much time with people singing, not enough interpersonal time. Better death scene, tho, I teared up (I'm a sucker).


----------



## CBACS (Nov 29, 2009)

Troll 2 Over 9000/10

One of the greatest, if not *THE* greatest horror movie ever.

Just see for yourself.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

> One of the greatest, if not THE greatest horror movie ever.



Just like Aids is the greatest thing to happen to this world.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add:

Eddie Izzard - Stripped

Not his strongest show, but it's still Eddie - 7/10. Moo.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2009)

Ninja Assassin. 7.5/10

Got exactly what i wanted out of it. Awesome fight scenes and effects.


----------



## Zeropark (Nov 29, 2009)

Jennifer's Body 3/10

Bad movie, even Megan seemed not as hot as usual.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 29, 2009)

*Female agents* - 7/10 (French,German and english movie)
Was a great WW2 movie. Sometimes you wanted to scream how stupid they where, but of course you can't step into there shoes. Some really sad scenes. Based on true story.

*The girl who played with fire* - 8.5/10 (swedish movie)
A awesome movie. The frist was awesome too. A big hit in scandinavian.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Little Shop of Horrors* - 9/10

*Wall-E* - 8.5/10


----------



## krome (Nov 29, 2009)

_New Moon_ 0.5/10


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 29, 2009)

Gangs of New York -6/10.

It's the second time I saw it, I don't know why but I've never gotten too fond about it.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 29, 2009)

okita said:


> _New Moon_ 0.5/10



lol. 

I'm gonna go watch New Moon tomorrow.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 29, 2009)

Charly and the chocolate factory (Tim Burton)

Amazing effects and good humour, realy like Burton's work. Can't wait for Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 29, 2009)

Astro Boy 7/10 pretty good action and some comedy here and there. Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Distance (Nov 29, 2009)

Cinema: New Moon

Rating: -1 out of 0

Online: Daimonds Are Forever, James Bond

Rating: 6.5/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 29, 2009)

The Fantastic Mr. Fox 4/5

Great movie, but it was just so short.


----------



## Ravenmane (Nov 29, 2009)

Movie: New Moon

Rating: 0/10

Notes: First, this movie, while a financial success, was a cinematic failure. This, however, is no surprise. At all. To anyone. Second, many reviewers stated that Kristen Stewart carried the movie, to which I retort "if panting on screen non-stop for a few minutes shy of two hours qualifies as good acting, then I agree completely." Third, while this movie rates at a 0/10, Taylor Lautner's abs deserve an honorable mention (and a 8.5 or 9/10 by themselves).


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

Lautner's abs can go shoot themselves. Fucking Ken doll is what he is. Grow some hair on that chest.

For a bunch of werewolves, they sure are hairless.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 29, 2009)

The Four Christmas's 7.8/10
Very funny concept and the family backgrounds were pretty good. I thought they could have made the movie a bit longer but I guess it might have dragged it on too much. It was a very funny movie overall. It isnt the type you want to see 3 times though.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2009)

*Once Upon a Time in China II/黄飞鸿2之男儿当自强 (1992)*

Starring: Jet Li, Rosamund Kwan, Donnie Yen

I don't like the story. The fight scenes are pretty boring. Not the best of the series, that's for sure.

5.5/10


*With or Without You/明月照尖东 (1992)*

Starring: Leon Lai, Rosamund Kwan, Jacky Cheung

Average story and acting. Jacky had overdone a bit playing the psychopathic killer, Prince.

5/10


*Heroic Trio 2: Executioners/现代豪侠传 (1993)*

Starring: Michelle Yeoh, Anita Mui, Maggie Cheung

Considerably different from its prequel. The story is much darker and more gruesome. 

8.9/10


*Fong Sai Yuk/方世玉 (1993)*

Starring: Jet Li, Josephine Siao

Excellent! A perfect mix of comedy and action. Josephine Siao is plain awesome. She can effortlessly play any role and make you laugh or cry with her.

9.8/10


*Police Story/警察故事 (1985)*

Starring: Jackie Chan, Brigitte Lin, Maggic Cheung

The stunts in this film are incredible. What makes them even more remarkable is that all those crazy stunts - many of them seem VERY dangerous - were completed by Jackie Chan on his own, without needing any stuntman (Jackie Chan had been one himself), dummy or computer trick. You don't often get to see this kind of bone-crushing actions these days.

9.7/10


*Wing Chun/詠春 (1994)*

Starring: Michelle Yeoh, Yuen King Tan, Hung Yan, Donnie Yen

Michelle Yeoh's kung fu stunts are pretty impressive especially for a female actor. Plus, this film is quite funny.

9/10


*Days of Being Wild/阿飞正传 (1990)*

Starring: Leslie Cheung, Carina Lau, Maggie Cheung, Andy Lau, Jacky Cheung

Wong Kar Wai, who directed this film and wrote the script, is truly a genius. This film will remain a classic for many years to come. 

10/10


*Lost in Time/忘不了 (2003)*

Starring: Cecilia Cheung, Lau Ching Wan

If you had seen Cecilia act, you would probably agree with me that she is one of the most talented actresses in Hong Kong, and especially suited for an emotional role like this. And Lau is of course a proven great actor. So needless to say, this film is one you cannot miss if you're looking for great Hong Kong movies.

9.8/10


*The Storm Riders/风云之雄霸天下 (1998) *

Starring: Aaron Kwok, Ekin Cheng, Sonny Chiba

The CG effects are terrible. The acting sucks too (particularly Shu Qi). 

5.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Once Upon a Time in China II/黄飞鸿2之男儿当自强 (1992)*
> 
> Starring: Jet Li, Rosamund Kwan, Donnie Yen
> 
> ...



A few things here.

The story in "Once Upon a Time in China 2" fits in well with the others. (The whole point is China's response to a foreign takeover). It also has been said that the kung fu scenes are some of the best ever. I don't know about that though. I liked this one as much as the others, it has less fight scenes, but I think the fights are better.

As for Police Story, some of the stunts are very awesome. However, I don't love it because of the humor. Ugh, I never thought that Maggie Cheung would be a problem in a movie, but she made my ears bleed. The whole telephone bit where Jackie is playing secretary bugged me too. It was just in bad taste. Still a good movie though.

I remember liking Storm Riders, but yeah, the SFX REALLY suck.....especially that flaming tiger(or whatever it was). For some reason, the director really likes those fake special effects. "A man called Hero" is almost a good movie, but is brought down by the worst CGI Statue of Liberty ever. I liked Sonny Chiba as the villain though(not his best performance), and for some reason, I've always kind of liked Ekin Cheng.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2009)

Running Scared 8/10 i enjoyed this movie it was kinda weird. very intresting and it had some good twists and creepy characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

Storm Riders was awful.

Kindergarten Cop 7/10: one of the most lulzy movies ever, love it. Shame the ending was terrible.

Law Abiding Citizen 5/10: stupid movie, stupid Jamie Fox and stupid ending.

And I watched Sunshine. I don't know what to rate it, great movie, pushing its genre much further than similar movies. Shame the ending 40 minutes were strange and kind of incomprehensible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2009)

lol.  Yasha.  I can't believe you watched SPL.  What a piece of crap that is!  The American title is Kill Zone.  I like Donnie Yen usually, but he couldn't save that piece of crap.  

Ninja Assassin - 7/10.

A lot better than I expected.  Really good action.  I even liked the childhood training scenes to tell you the truth.  A couple of adults brought really young children into the theater and I thought nothing of it.  But as soon as the movie started and they assassinated that old artist... I wondered if they were going to leave.  A lot more gore than I anticipated.  I'm good with gore, it was just unexpected.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Once Upon a Time in China II/黄飞鸿2之男儿当自强 (1992)*
> 
> Starring: Jet Li, Rosamund Kwan, Donnie Yen
> 
> ...


Is that the one where one of the characters punches horses to death?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2009)

The Wrestler 9/10 good movie. i like how they did not tie the lose ends in this movie. good movie it was interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

SPL had some of the best fight scenes of recent Hong Kong movies, it was a great action movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> A few things here.
> 
> The story in "Once Upon a Time in China 2" fits in well with the others. (The whole point is China's response to a foreign takeover). It also has been said that the kung fu scenes are some of the best ever. I don't know about that though. I liked this one as much as the others, it has less fight scenes, but I think the fights are better.



The fights with Donnie Yen (using sticks and cloth) were pretty cool, but they're nowhere near the best I've seen. I much prefer the Last Hero in China/Wong Fei Hung: Iron Rooster vs Centipede/Deadly China Hero (US). 




> As for Police Story, some of the stunts are very awesome. However, I don't love it because of the humor. Ugh, I never thought that Maggie Cheung would be a problem in a movie, but she made my ears bleed. The whole telephone bit where Jackie is playing secretary bugged me too. It was just in bad taste. Still a good movie though.



The humour was a bit lacking, but the action was definitely top notch. 

I like Maggie Cheung in Days of Being Wild. That movie was awesome!




> I remember liking Storm Riders, but yeah, the SFX REALLY suck.....especially that flaming tiger(or whatever it was). For some reason, the director really likes those fake special effects. "A man called Hero" is almost a good movie, but is brought down by the worst CGI Statue of Liberty ever. I liked Sonny Chiba as the villain though(not his best performance), and for some reason, I've always kind of liked Ekin Cheng.



Strangely I remember liking it too the first time i watched. Maybe the one I enjoyed was actually the Storm Riders tv series (in which Sonny Chiba reprised his role as Hung Ba. Wind and Cloud were played by Vincent Zhao and Peter Ho respectively)

The original story of the comics is really promising, it's the terrible computer graphics that ruined it.




Rukia said:


> lol.  Yasha.  I can't believe you watched SPL.  What a piece of crap that is!  The American title is Kill Zone.  I like Donnie Yen usually, but he couldn't save that piece of crap.



At least I didn't pay to watch the New Moon. 

But yeah, it's surprisingly crappy, given its cast. Its chinese title is kind of misleading too. I thought it was something like Yip Man.




Nae'blis said:


> Is that the one where one of the characters punches horses to death?



I think that is Once Upon a Time in China 4, which wasn't starred by Jet Li, but Vincent Zhao.




Ennoea said:


> SPL had some of the best fight scenes of recent Hong Kong movies, it was a great action movie.



Nein. Nein. Nein. Nein. Nein. //Inglourious Basterds

Yip Man had some of the best fight scenes of recent Hong Kong movies. SPL? URGH!



*The King of Comedy/喜剧之王 (1999)*

Starring: Stephen Chow, Cecilia Cheung, Ng Man Tat, Karen Mok

Haven't laughed so hard for so many years. I think the last time I laughed this hard was also the first time I watched this film. Unarguably one of the best comedies ever. Though I am not sure if it would be equally enjoyable for people who don't understand cantonese. (a common issue of most Stephen Chow's movies is that many of the jokes do not translate well into other languages)

10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2009)

Planet 51 6/10

Most expensive spanish movie ever produced... and a bit of a dissapoint. The animation and character and art design is fantastic, I liked it a lot but the plot was just too simplistic. I think they played the safe bet and oriented the movie for little children. Dont get me wrong, its not crap, its somehow enjoyable but with that visual presentation you just cant pull out that bland story. Not in the same league as Pixar, Dreamworks, Ice age and others.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2009)

Rogue Assassin
6/10.nice story line.


----------



## ez (Dec 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> SPL had some of the best fight scenes of recent Hong Kong movies, it was a great action movie.



definitely. anyone who says otherwise is insane. 

even the setting was great


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you, I thought I'd watched a different movie to these guys.

Btw Fong Sai Yuk is an absolute classic for me. Shame the sequel was utter rubbish.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2009)

EZXX posted the best scene from the entire movie.  A good scene or 2 does not make a movie.  I will admit that it was better than it's prequel though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2009)

*An American Crime*

It's hella depressing. Perhaps the most disturbing thing about the Gertrude Baniszewski's case is the fact that abusive behaviour can be infectious. Many of the torturers didn't seem to have a clear idea of what they were doing, as if they were in a trance or something. 

Love Ellen Page's performance a lot. She had again established herself as a great actor and she is really, really beautiful (Megan Fox would look like a cheap whore standing next to her). //is a MF-hater, in case you're wondering

9.9/10 (probably would've given it a 10 if it weren't so depressing)




ezxx said:


> definitely. anyone who says otherwise is insane.
> 
> even the setting was great


----------



## ez (Dec 1, 2009)

Rukia said:
			
		

> EZXX posted the best scene from the entire movie. A good scene or 2 does not make a movie. I will admit that it was better than it's prequel though.



what i mainly agreed with was the former part of ennoea's post. that should've been obvious, given how i posted a clip. 



			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> That scene is okay.



that scene has brilliant fight choreography. 



> You haven't seen too many kung fu flicks, have you?


i have watched too many to count. although i'm apparently no expert like you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2009)

Yasha said:


> What prequel?


Flash Point.

I did like that Louis Koo was in it.  Along with Francis Ng... those are my two favorite Hong Kong actors.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 1, 2009)

american pie love book 2/10

It's so fucking bad. It just is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Star Wars: Episode IV - 7/10

I suppose it was okay. Maybe I'm just not cut out to be a Star Wars fan, maybe it was because I had seen it before, knew what was happening, and had no feeling of suspense, I don't know. 

It was all computerized, too. What the hell did they do that for?!  Jabba the Hut looked downright silly in CGI.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2009)

Yasha said:


> The fights with Donnie Yen (using sticks and cloth) were pretty cool, but they're nowhere near the best I've seen. I much prefer the Last Hero in China/Wong Fei Hung: Iron Rooster vs Centipede/Deadly China Hero (US).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I think a major reason why the Jet Li Vs Donnie Yen fight is still held in so high regard is simply for its classic status. At the time,I imagine it was the best fight scene.

But I'd say their fight in "Hero" is better. 

2) Storm Riders probably simply has outdated SFX. The only real bad one I remember is that fire monster. I was reading the review on Teleport City of this and the reviewer stated that most of the SFX were top notch, even better than American stuff at the time. 

Hmmm, there is another Jet Li OUTIC movie called "Once Upon a Time in China and America".

lol, by the way, I bought Yip Man, but I just realized it was Region 2. I'll still be able to see it(one day...), I think my DVD player at my Dads is all-region, or I can just watch it on my computer(hate that), but I wont be able to get to it for awhile.

Anyway, this weeks reviews will include "Killer Meteors"(I'm FINALLY going to get this up) and probably "Funhouse"......or maybe "Shadow of a Doubt"(Hitchcock movie). Not sure....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Dragonball Z: Season 2: Disc 4 - 10/10, I loved it.
*As I said before, Dragonball Z is and always will be one of my favorite anime series.

*Hancock* - *6/10, I liked it.
*Was a good movie but not a great movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

> I can't remember what its sequel is about but I'm planning to watch it again. It has Josephine Siao in it so it can't possibly be that shitty right?



My memory fails me but from what I remember Jet Li saves a girl and she falls in love with him. She's the daughter of some guy they need evidence from so he marries her while still being married to Ting Ting. Drama ensues. I think a ton of the old characters die in this one, including the mother.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 1, 2009)

*Muppets Christmas Carol* 10/10
A classic and the perfect start to my Christmas movie/special marathon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> My memory fails me but from what I remember Jet Li saves a girl and she falls in love with him. She's the daughter of some guy they need evidence from so he marries her while still being married to Ting Ting. Drama ensues. I think a ton of the old characters die in this one, including the mother.



I think that's right.....Is the ending when he and the Mom team up to fight some bald guy?

Just occured to me.....I dont think I've seen all of that one.

Anyway, an underrated Jet Li movie is "Born to Defense". My link for the review is: Monlcer Jackets

Its not much in terms of plot or acting, but the fight scenes are amazing.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button * 7/10
I finally got to see this one. Was not that bad, had some really good things in it. Really sad ending :'(


----------



## Koi (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet November - 4/10, most of those points going to Jason Isaacs.  Holy fucking shit Keanu Reeves is a terrible actor.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2009)

Beer Feast 8/10 i enjoyed the movie it was funny. the super trooper guys are funny.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> *Muppets Christmas Carol* 10/10
> A classic and the perfect start to my Christmas movie/special marathon.


I agree.  That was excellent.


----------



## ez (Dec 2, 2009)

Brothers Bloom 

8.5/10

Great acting, even better script. I can't help but love romantic adventure movies. Especially when they're about thieving. 

The Road

8/10

So damn bleak. I can think of many one or two moments of happiness for the characters. Very consistent movie, although i do wish it had some comic relief...strong acting too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

How to lose a guy in 10 days

6/10

It might be mediocre rubbis but I liked it, I do wish the girl was someone else tho, someone fat. Would have been funnier.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2009)

Frost/Nixon - 8/10

It kept my interest more than I thought it would. Strong acting as well from the cast.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 3, 2009)

Koi said:


> Sweet November - 4/10, most of those points going to Jason Isaacs. Holy fucking shit Keanu Reeves is a terrible actor.


 

Hello? Point Break?* DDDuuuUUUUHHHH* 

But I agree: Jason Isaacs? Epic WIN.

Crash (I know. I'm slow.) --  8/10

Compelling. Provocative. Intense and Artistic. But it doesn't fucking snow in downtown LA, and I don't want my fellow college peers walking away from watching that movie believing that bullSHIT (snow in LA...n!gga plz...)

However purposely racist to make a point, somewhat lacking in purpose. Very anti-climatic near the end...


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 3, 2009)

Night at the Museum 2: Battle of the Smithsonian.     7.5/10

Not a bad sequel. Plot was all right and the acting was ace. Tho it just felt like a continuance of the 1st movie and didn't offer anything new and exciting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2009)

The Funhouse: B

Fun horror film by Tobe Hooper.

Shadow of a Doubt: D-

Hitchcock's worst film(that I've seen), made even worse that it's immensely popular. 

I'll review both films, one tomorrow and the other this weekened.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2009)

Brothers: 6.5/10.


----------



## Buster (Dec 3, 2009)

Ninja Assassin - 8/10 

Just because..


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2009)

*Elf* 8/10
When I saw this last year I was surprised how much I ended up liking it. I was just expecting nothing but elf jokes but while there were a lot of them it also had a lot of heart which all good Christmas movies need.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2009)

Boondock Saints 2 - 4.5/10.


----------



## Koi (Dec 3, 2009)

The Fountain - 9/10.  Let me just start out by saying that this isn't a great movie to watch while you're PMSing.  In either case, the movie itself isn't extraordinary, but a combination of terribly heartfelt performances, wonderful visuals and a score that should be required listening to everybody, everywhere make this movie an achievement.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 4, 2009)

200 pounds beauty 9/10

Really sad movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 - 4.5/10.

Even worse than the 3rd movie.  Claire Danes as Captain Jack's love interest?  Jesus christ.  She hasn't been relevant in 10 years.  Truly an atrocious movie.  Only a Cuba Gooding Jr cameo would have made this worse.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean 4 - 4.5/10.
> 
> Even worse than the 3rd movie.  Claire Danes as Captain Jack's love interest?  Jesus christ.  She hasn't been relevant in 10 years.  Truly an atrocious movie.  Only a Cuba Gooding Jr cameo would have made this worse.



LOL so now you have a time machine? Tell me how Iron Man 2 is!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

> Only a Cuba Gooding Jr cameo would have made this worse.



I've heard they've casted him as the balck voodo man in the 5th movie, Pirates of the Carribean: the women of Amazon.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 4, 2009)

flash point 7/10


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 4, 2009)

The Firm - 5/10.

I've never been into thrillers unless they're really good, but turns out there isn't much in this movie. I liked Gene Hackman and that's about it. I had seen many parts of this movie over the last decade but this was actually the first time I saw it completely. Don't think I'll ever do it again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2009)

Armored: B-

Nice cast of almost-stars.

X Men Origins: Wolverine: B-

Notice that the plot is basically a Steven Seagal movie....with mutants?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

> Crash (I know. I'm slow.) -- 8/10
> 
> Compelling. Provocative. Intense and Artistic. But it doesn't fucking snow in downtown LA, and I don't want my fellow college peers walking away from watching that movie believing that bullSHIT (snow in LA...n!gga plz...)
> 
> However purposely racist to make a point, somewhat lacking in purpose. Very anti-climatic near the end...



Just watched it, about a 6 for me. Its like a watered down HBO drama, nothing great but has some good scenes. It does play out every racist scenario thats possible in LA. I only liked the movie because of Matt Dillon and Thandie Newton.


----------



## Chee (Dec 4, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha - 5/10
Maybe I'm biased because I read the book first, but just focusing on the movie itself? The characters felt underdeveloped and it felt very rushed.
She's supposed to be a very successful geisha, but the movie rushed it so much that we failed to see any part of the glamour.

Away We Go
Same rating as the first time I watched it. 8/10 or 9/10, I believe it was.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 5, 2009)

Kiss of the Dragon 7/10


----------



## C?k (Dec 5, 2009)

Role Models: 7/10

Bit over rated, but funny nonetheless, not complaining bout McLovin' though lol


----------



## Rampage (Dec 5, 2009)

Jet li- Unleashed

fucking sick

10/10


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 5, 2009)

Deliverance - 7.5/10. Classic movie that's still above average.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Armored: B-
> 
> Nice cast of almost-stars.


I'm really glad Armored is finally out.  Now I won't have to watch that stupid trailer anymore.  When I go to movies I actually want to see, I can finally see new trailers.  Thank god!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2009)

*Love Actually* 8/10
The more you watch this the more attention you end up giving to the stories that didn't interest you as much the first time but are more interesting now.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2009)

Rudo y Cursi 10/10 Really good movie very funny and well acted.
Link removed

Amores Perros 10/10 another great movie, good acting.
Link removed


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 5, 2009)

Red Cliff 2

10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm really glad Armored is finally out.  Now I won't have to watch that stupid trailer anymore.  When I go to movies I actually want to see, I can finally see new trailers.  Thank god!!!



Yeah, the trailer has gotten old. I hate that kind of shit. 

I can't wait till that Alec Baldwin/Meryl Streep movie is finally out as well.....


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 5, 2009)

*The forbidden kingdom*

Really enjoyed watching this one, funny characters and cool stunts.

8/10


----------



## Mojim (Dec 6, 2009)

The Devil Wears Prada 9.5/10

My all time favorite movie! Loved seing Meryl Streep as the "Dragon Lady". She played the character so perfectly in my opinion. Two thumbs up for Anne Hathaway for making me like her character as well and not to mention she looks gorgeous with all those outfits and clothes  Emily Blunt was also good. This is like what...my 12th times watching it 

@Martial Horror: What is the name of the movie that you speak of that have Meryl and Alec Baldwin in it? I forgot the name of the movie and was it supposed to be a comedy sort of like movie?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

Shutter Island and The Wolfman are two other trailers I am tired of watching over and over again.  I will probably actually go to those movies though.


----------



## CBACS (Dec 6, 2009)

Idiocracy 10/10

I've seen it tons of times and it never gets old, it's a fucking all around hilarious movie, great writing, great concept. The only flaw is the mediocre special effects, but that by no means makes it any less awesome. Mike Judge is an extremely underrated director.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Taken - This is the fourth or fifth time ive seen it this year...and it was still good as ever. 9/10


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 6, 2009)

Lakeview Terrace 9/10

really liked the story  and the finishing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 6, 2009)

Beavis And Butthead: Do America- 6.5/10
Bam Margera: Where The Fuck Is Santa?- 8.5/10


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2009)

Descent *Not the horror one, drama/independent movie* - 7 - Weird fucking movie at the end but decent interesting storyline. 

Surveillance - 8 - Liked the twist but saw it coming. Cool way of doing the story though. 

Blue State - 6 - Some funny parts, good acting, boring story.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 6, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen 8/10

really good, though the ending disappoints, was cheering for Butler to prevail


----------



## C?k (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr Fantastic Fox 7-8/10

It was a really good film, I really liked how they went for a 60/70's animation look to you but used new tech to make it even better, the small details older anis didnt have, I felt it was a bit short though. George Clooney was an excellent choice for the voice, it felt very Oceans 11..in a good way xD


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2009)

Mojim said:


> @Martial Horror: What is the name of the movie that you speak of that have Meryl and Alec Baldwin in it? I forgot the name of the movie and was it supposed to be a comedy sort of like movie?



It's Complicated is the title. Yes, it looks like a romantic-drama-comedy thing that I tend to avoid.

Devilman: D+

Movie adaptation of the famous manga. Never read it(nor watched the anime), but this was alright.

Better than the Dragonball adaptations, but not as good as the Death Note ones. I'll review it for tuesday.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 6, 2009)

9 (the Tim Burton movie) 6.5/10. Story was lacking but the visuals and animation brought up the score


----------



## Adonis (Dec 6, 2009)

*Taxi Driver- 8/10*

Could have easily been a 10/10 for me but was too damn short. Now I know how wives feel if their husband suffer from premature ejaculation. Right when I'm about to feel the catharsis of the film, it rolls its credits and goes to sleep leaving me feeling empty. What a shit world we live in when Transformers 2 and 2012 can almost hit the 3 hour mark and this gem barely hits 2.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 6, 2009)

2012

7/10 The action was epic at the beginning but the drawn out 'save everyone' scenario right at the end ruined it.


----------



## CERN (Dec 6, 2009)

T2 Revenge of the Fallen.

Finally got around to seeing it but it seems i wasn't missing much. Despite all the explosions I was incredibly bored perhaps due to the excessive length of the movie. I might be imagining it but it seemed like the render quality also decreased for this sequel.

5/10


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 6, 2009)

2012  8/10


----------



## Okami (Dec 6, 2009)

Kill Bill _again_.  9/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 6, 2009)

Zodiac - 7/10

I enjoy these crime movies that are based off real events.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 7, 2009)

The Cove.

10/10

Very enlightening documentary on the massive slaughter of 23,000 dolphins in Japan each year.  It's very sad but very informative and if no one made this film, it would have stayed in the dark.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 7, 2009)

Gran Torino.

Clint Eastwood was so amazing in it. It was a funny movie yet it had its seriousness and heart warming moments.

Its on the top 3 favorite movies of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2009)

Next Day Air: C-


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden: Broken Bonds

7/10

Not epic or anything but I started watching it knowing what to expect.  I give it a 7 since it was a lot better than some of the past movies imo, so at least they are slowly improving


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

My Sister's Keeper

8/10


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

In her shoes. Seen it before, would watch again.

8/10.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 7, 2009)

Gone with the wind 9/10


----------



## Okami (Dec 7, 2009)

Groundhog Day. 10/10 I love this Movie over and over. :I


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 7, 2009)

Planet 51 - 6.5/10

Some parts did make me laugh a bit, but I thought they could still improve on the humour. But well, it's a show targeted at kiddies so, to them everything is funny >:

Animation wasn't bad, plot-wise it was probably something new if you're a kid. It's a good family cartoon, but don't expect a lot out of it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 7, 2009)

The Dark Knight (Spanish dub) xD

Still awesome 

9/10


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 7, 2009)

Grand Torino - 10/10.

its got great humor, serious parts, soft, tender moments and action. Clint has done so well in it.


----------



## CERN (Dec 8, 2009)

2012 - 6/10

Decent but overall a waste of my time.


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2009)

American Psycho - 9.5/10

Patrick Bateman is the best.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorority row 0'5/10

One of the most awful piece of crap Ive seen this year. Extremely bad plot, acting, dialogues, pacing, fucking everything. It doesnt work obviously as a slasher but also it doesnt work as a comedy or a lets go to watch a movie with tits... Fucking abysmal.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Dec 8, 2009)

Brothers - 8.5/10 

It was good, but it dragged a bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Sorority row 0'5/10
> 
> One of the most awful piece of crap Ive seen this year. Extremely bad plot, acting, dialogues, pacing, fucking everything. It doesnt work obviously as a slasher but also it doesnt work as a comedy or a lets go to watch a movie with tits... Fucking abysmal.



I disagree on it working as a slasher. All you need is lots of tits from hot women and gore, and you're set.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 8, 2009)

Shutter, Thailand version 10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2009)

> I disagree on it working as a slasher. All you need is lots of tits from hot women and gore, and you're set.



Yes it works as a slasher, the problem is recent slashers suck ass. Tho Sorority Row was better than Black Christmas.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 8, 2009)

The Net - 6/10


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

*Brothers:*
To keep it short, the acting was superb in my opinion and I enjoyed the entire movie up until the end. They could have done two things to make it end well, but did neither. They could have ended it earlier or continued and answered a few more questions, but instead they ended it awkwardly and, to me, unexpectedly. Otherwise, I loved the film. 8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2009)

Haute tension 6'5/10

Nice french horror/thriller movie. The ending was a bit of a let down not by itself but for how it was filmed at times. The rest of the film is pretty worthy with a good main actress and a very vibrant direction that keeps your interest with practically no dialogues for like 85% of the picture.



MartialHorror said:


> I disagree on it working as a slasher. All you need is lots of tits from hot women and gore, and you're set.



The problem is that instead of lots you barely has a couple of both...


----------



## Anarch (Dec 9, 2009)

Cellular.
7/10.
pretty nice watch.loved the pace of the movie.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

The Proposal 

7/10 (for Ryan Reynolds)


----------



## Buster (Dec 9, 2009)

Brothers - 8/10

Dayum Spidey looked very different in this movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Haute tension 6'5/10
> 
> Nice french horror/thriller movie. The ending was a bit of a let down not by itself but for how it was filmed at times. The rest of the film is pretty worthy with a good main actress and a very vibrant direction that keeps your interest with practically no dialogues for like 85% of the picture.
> 
> ...



Nah, like 70% of the chicks get naked, and most od the deaths are bloody.

Agree on Haute Tension. That ending was lame.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 9, 2009)

Igor 9  (Hilarious!) 

New moon  8 (far better than the first one)

Ice age 3 ; dawn of dinosaurs  8 (the others were funnier)

Pride and prejudice  10 (i love this movie)

Lion King 10 (i cry everytime i watch it -_-)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2009)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 8/10

Great animation movie. I enjoyed it a lot, specially the humour and references to apocalyptic movies. The design of characters and the city was also great with a fast pacing. Of all the animation movies that are meant to entertain with a more simplistic approach this is the best of the year so far.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 9, 2009)

_The Men Who Stare At Goats_ - *7/10*

Although a bit campy at points, it's rather good on the whole. George Clooney sells his character very well, and Ewan McGregor is believable enough in his role, sometimes better than that. The real star is Jeff Bridges, he makes this movie go. I enjoyed most all of this film, even in it's lesser scenes. Thumbs up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2009)

New Moon - DIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIE/10


----------



## Rampage (Dec 9, 2009)

Cradle 2 the grave-Jet lii

10/10 i really liked it, fighting scenes were


----------



## krome (Dec 9, 2009)

Public Enemies 2/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

I didn't think Sorority Row was that bad.  I thought it was somewhat funny actually.  And I enjoyed it a hell of a lot more than that new Halloween movie Rob Zombie put out.


----------



## Koi (Dec 9, 2009)

A Colbert Christmas: The Greatest Gift of All! - hah 9/10.  Loved it, and especially loved the bonus video advent calendar on the DVD.  "Jingle Boy, Christmas Man" should become a holiday classic.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Dragonball Z: Season 2* - *10/10, I loved it.
*Will always love this show with a deep and undying passion.

*Metalocalypse: Season 1* - *8/10, I really liked it.
*Awesome show. Much better than I had originally thought when I used to catch random episodes on [adult swim].


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, someone liked "Cradle to the Grave". You could do worse, but its one of the lesser Jet Li movies.

GI Joe: Rise of Cobra: D+

The CGI looks better on the small screen, actually.

Night of the Demons 2: D+


----------



## Buster (Dec 10, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen - 8.5/10

Awesome movie.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 10, 2009)

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - 8/10

Love the visual effects and cinematography. The story is somewhat melancholic yet poignant.


----------



## Roy (Dec 10, 2009)

Mystic River 9/10

I haven't seen this film before. Clint's work was awesome as usual.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Green Mile*

I liked it.  Michael Duncan isn't huge...really.  After seeing him, the elements of magic realism didn't really seem all that strange 

I have no problem recommending it.


----------



## Koi (Dec 10, 2009)

Children of Men - 9/10.  Some of the imagery in this movie is truly frightening, if not startling at the least.  All of it is brilliant, though, and I adore the use of _Guernica_.  The story is good, though not _entirely_ great, but great performances on all fronts really drive the story wonderfully.  And as a sidenote, Clive Owen not only shows his chops, but does it while being a totally sexy dude.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

The ending of Children of Men is perfect. I love the silence when the fighters hear the baby crying.


----------



## Koi (Dec 10, 2009)

I knooooooow. D8  That entire sequence is jarring.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2009)

Nausicca of the Valley of the Wind - 10/10

One of Miyazaki's best.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 11, 2009)

Body of lies 

9/10 had a good story plot with great acting


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

Jackie brown - 10/10 

Last time i watched it i was too young to really understand it. But i never forgot the Deniro and fonda sex scene though


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 11, 2009)

must have been good


----------



## Frieza (Dec 11, 2009)

Spring, Fall, Summer, Winter and Spring

10/10 and it was an excellent Korean film. I took away so much in such a short film. I true gem.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

*He's a Woman, She's a Man/金枝玉叶 (1994)*

Starring: Leslie Cheung, Anita Yuen, Carina Lau

Anita Yuen disguised herself as a dude and went for audition. Leslie, as a producer, decided to sign "him" and later they both fell in love with each other. This made Leslie very distressed and confused about his own sexual orientation because he thought Anita was a guy, which caused a lot of funny scenarios to ensue between him, her and Carina Lau who played Leslie's girlfriend. It's a pretty good comedy.

8.5/10


*A Better Tomorrow/英雄本色 (1986)*

Starring: Ti Lung, Chow Yun Fat, Leslie Cheung

Very impressive acting performances by the 3 lead actors. A timeless classic.

9.3/10


*Fong Sai Yuk 2/方世玉续集 (1993)*

Starring: Jet Li, Josephine Siao, Michelle Reis, Amy Kwok (Lau Ching Wan's wife), Adam Cheng

Has a much darker tone than its prequel but equally entertaining. Amy Kwok is a good addition to the cast.

9/10

*
A Chinese Odyssey Part 1: Pandora's Box/西游记之月光宝盒 (1994)*

Starring: Stephen Chow, Ng Man Tat, Lam Kit Ying, Karen Mok

I think this film is a bit overrated, but still fun to watch. Lam Kit Ying had been one of my favourite actresses. What happened to her is just sad (she went crazy for unknown reason).

8.5/10


*A Chinese Odyssey Part 2: Cinderella/西游记2之仙履奇缘 (1994)*

Starring: Stephen Chow, Athena Chu, Law Kar Ying

It has its memorable moments, like the 'if my love for you has to have an expiry date, let it be ten thousand years' which is a rip-off of Chungking Express, and also the 'Only You' sung by Law Kar Ying.  Athena Chu looks very pretty in this film. :3

9/10


*Family Happiness/家有喜事 (1992)*

Starring: Stephen Chow, Leslie Cheung, Wong Bak Ming, Sandra Ng, Teresa Mo, Maggie Cheung

One of the CNY blockbusters. It's kind of like the _Scary Movie_ of Hong Kong. Among the movies spoofed are _Ghost, Pretty Woman, Days of Being Wild, Misery, Terminator_, etc. 

9/10


*Last Hero in China/黄飞鸿之铁鸡斗蜈蚣 (1993)*

Starring: Jet Li, Dicky Cheung, Leung Ka Yan, Chan Pak Cheung, Cheung Man

It's a Wong Jing's movie, so expect lots of silly (tasteless to some) jokes. But the action scenes are quite good, probably the best in the series.

8.5/10


*Infernal Affairs/无间道 (2002)*

Starring: Tony Leung, Andy Lau, Eric Tsang, Wong Chau Sang

One of the better made and more subtle HK movies to come out in recent years.  

9/10


*It's a Wonderful Life/大富之家 (1994)*

Starring: Leslie Cheung, Teresa Mo, Wong Bak Ming, Fung Bo Bo, Anita Yuen, Leung Ka Fai, Lau Ching Wan, Dodo Cheng, Cho Tat Wah, Lee Heung Kam, Kwan Tak Hing (the first generation of Wong Fei Hung)

Another CNY blockbuster. It's super hilarious and touching at the same time. A perfect film to watch with your family during the CNY reunion dinner.

10/10


*It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World Too/富贵黄金屋 (1992)*

Starring: Lydia Shum, Bill Tung

Lydia Shum was a very popular and beloved entertainer in HK. This film would not be the same without her. We lost her last year to liver cancer, but she will always be remembered in our hearts. 

9.5/10


5 more to go to finish off this little HK movies marathon. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


*The Cove*

A very elaborately planned and cleverly presented documentary about the mass dolphin slaughter that takes place in Taiji, Japan every year. A very important film. Watch it and then spread the words to help save tens of thousands of dolphins that are being hunted and killed brutally in Japan every year. 

You can watch it .

10/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 11, 2009)

this is it 10/10 it was an awesome movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *He's a Woman, She's a Man/金枝玉叶 (1994)*
> 
> Starring: Leslie Cheung, Anita Yuen, Carina Lau
> 
> ...



Last hero in China was a freaking wierd movie compared to the others.....If I remember it correctly. Wasn't it that fantasy-esque one?


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2009)

The Princess and the Frog - 8/10.  Loved Dr. Facilier, though I feel like they didn't flesh him out as much as past villains.  I like all the characters a lot, the music was great, and the art direction was fabulous.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 11, 2009)

The orphan 
7/10

ne it was alright


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 11, 2009)

A tale of two sisters. Some weird scary shit 10/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

Princess and the Frog 7/10
What Koi said.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2009)

Speedy Scandal 7/10

Good movie, very funny and the cast worked really well with each other, but like most Korean movies, too much packed in its runtime. Downright fucking hilarious ending.

The Island 4/10

Interesting premise but awful directing, the chase scenes were hilariously bad, plot holes galore, and no character development at all (I didn't see why we should root for the protaganists).

Biggest problem was simply Ewan Mcgregor is a bad choice for action movies, and Scarlett Johansson, my god she's a shit actress, nearly put me off watching the movie.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 11, 2009)

im watching Deck the halls, and its the funniest christmas movie I've ever seen! lol 10/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Last hero in China was a freaking wierd movie compared to the others.....If I remember it correctly. Wasn't it that fantasy-esque one?



Yeah, it was different from the _Once Upon a Time in China_ series because they have different directors. _Once Upon a Time in China_ was directed by Tsui Hark (who also directed Seven Swords and The Legend of Zu *cues retching sound here*) . Last Hero in China was written and directed by Wong Jing who was known for his talent in making comedies (which are usually filled with toilet and slapstick humors) and also his prolificness (he could make up to 10 films a year in his prime ). God of Gamblers series is one of his masterpieces. Therefore the Last Hero in China has more comedic elements, and its action scenes are also the most creative (especially the last fight scene featuring the Fire-breathing Centipede vs. Iron Rooster). But I guess you can also call them weird or bizarre.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2009)

Brothers: 6.5/10.

Depressing.  Slow.  Hampered by Tobey Maguire (overacting).  Tobey should seriously consider turning down roles that require him to cry.  I had awful Spider-Man flashbacks during the teary scene at the end of the movie.

The one thing this movie really had going for it was Natalie Portman.  And I would be lying if I said her acting was stellar or anything.  But she really is beautiful.  And I enjoy seeing that on the screen.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

Natalie Portman is well past her prime. She was in her best shape in Léon. :ho


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

> Depressing. Slow. Hampered by Tobey Maguire (overacting). Tobey should seriously consider turning down roles that require him to cry. I had awful Spider-Man flashbacks during the teary scene at the end of the movie.



Tobey Maguire needs to stop acting altogether. He is completely awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2009)

Invictus: A-

Great inspirational movie, one of the best since "Rocky". Clint Eastwood does it again.

(Just occured to me that he's had 2 films come out in the same year that would probably be in my top 10 list).

Zatoichi: On the Road: B

I'll review it sometime next week.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2009)

*Infernal Affairs 2*

A great movie. Obviously influenced by the Godfather. Personally, I'd give it a higher rating than Infernal Affairs 1. And lol, Edison Chen. Everytime I see him smirks, my mind flashes back to the picture of Gillian Chung and Cecilia Cheung giving him a BJ. 

9.7/10


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 12, 2009)

Way of the Dragon - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Why do you think Infernal Affairs 2 made my top 10 list?  It was definitely better than the first one.

Every time I see Edison Chen, I think of that ridiculous cameo he had in The Dark Knight.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

Poor Edison Chen.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

Is that the guy who says "I am good at calculations?"


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

The squealer? I think so. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Is that the guy who says "I am good at calculations?"


I said cameo.  Edison's role was far less important.

He greeted Morgan Freeman when he got off the helicopter and asked him for his mobile phone.


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

The Dark Knight 7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

I still like Iron Man slightly more than The Dark Knight.


----------



## Koi (Dec 12, 2009)

I do too, akshually. :<  Could be a little RDJ > Bale bias on my part, though.  Although I do adore Michael Caine.


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

Iron Man wasn't bad, but TDK's Joker won me over.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2009)

Christian Bale is a boring actor.....only interesting when he's playing the bad guy.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 12, 2009)

Eragon 

Hmm... 5?/10 

Not bad but had several things that just felt rushed and were to by the book


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I still like Iron Man slightly more than The Dark Knight.



YOU!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Are not alone.


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince 9/10


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 13, 2009)

Deathrace - 8/10


----------



## Dream Seaker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ninja Assassin 6/10

It was quite entertaining overall, but some elements in the end scenes weren't well thought-out in my humble opinion.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 13, 2009)

Storm Warriors 7/10

Loved the artistic visuals, Aaron Kwok being the main attraction. The story was pretty convoluted though, and there weren't explanation for many of the things that happened, somewhat randomly.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Christian Bale is a boring actor.....only interesting when he's playing the bad guy.



True. Dude was fuckin' hilarious as a racist prick in Shaft.


----------



## SP (Dec 13, 2009)

Cougar Club - 1/10

It was so, so terrible.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

Borderland 7/10 good movie with an interesting subject.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2009)

Dreamgirls 7/10

It was all about the spectacle here. Average movie at best, Jennifer Hudson is not a great actress, but the songs were just great, the performances, the sets, it was all very well crafted. And I was annoyed at the constant bringing down of Beyonce, her voice was great, Jennifer Hudson looked like a large cow in comparison.

Yes the soundtrack is a slap in the face of Motown, but I still liked it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Storm Warriors 7/10
> 
> Loved the artistic visuals, Aaron Kwok being the main attraction. The story was pretty convoluted though, and there weren't explanation for many of the things that happened, somewhat randomly.



Do you mean Storm Riders? 

I prefer Ekin Cheng to Aaron Kwok, personally.....but maybe the blue hair is at fault.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 13, 2009)

The Rocker 8/10

Had that glasses guy from the office  funny film wasent gonna see it at 1st but then oh well .


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 13, 2009)

The count of Monte Cristo 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2009)

One Hell of a Christmas: F

Around half way through, I suddenly began to kind of like it, making me want to give it a D-......but it wasn't good enough.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 13, 2009)

Celda 211 7'5/10

One of the most interesting spanish movies I have seen in a while. The film shows a riot in a prison where a worker in his first day is trapped and confused for another prisoner. The pacing of this movie is truly terrific, you can't stop watching deeply all the movements of all the sides of this movie (prisoners, policeman and the main character). Great cast, great directing and a fabulous editing for a very entertaining prison movie.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 13, 2009)

The International - 6/10
Naomi Watts could not save this movie from being very average and not too thrilling. There really isn't any resolution at the end either.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2009)

UP - 10/10
Such a great movie. My favorite scene was in the beginning, but the whole movie was just gold.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 14, 2009)

*Rudolf, the Red Nosed Reindeer. (circa 1964)* 

Story of a juvenile reindeer making his way to the top against all odds.  It has action, suspense, drama, romance, and...TEH ABOMINABLE SNOWMAN : everything for today's hardcore movie-goer.  Yes - even misfit toys!

This movie shows, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that stop motion animation is _still_ superior to the current technologies used for cg animation and special effects: how we have fallen! 

Pfffffft - an easy 10.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 14, 2009)

Zombieland 8/10

Late to the party, but I enjoyed it thoroughly. Usually I hate zombie movies, but zombie comedies are just another kind of really funny.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 14, 2009)

Public Enemies 5/10

Wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2009)

dawn of the dead, finally 7.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> dawn of the dead, finally 7.5/10



Old one or new one?


----------



## Zeropark (Dec 14, 2009)

Trainspotting 5/10

I've seen enough drug related movies lately, and the accent made it even more worse for me. :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2009)

Resident Evil: Apocalypse: D-


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

fight club 9/10 edward norton is a good actor


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 14, 2009)

One Missed Call (japanese version) 8/10 
it was too dark I almost couldnt see anything.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

NAM said:


> fight club 9/10 edward norton is a good actor



I watched that yesterday as well, agree with the rating.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 14, 2009)

temptation of the wolves 8.5/10


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2009)

The Princess and the Frog.

9.5/10


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 14, 2009)

Street Fighter 4 The movie. 8.5/10 

It was missing a naked Chung Li scene. Hell I would have taken one from Cammy.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 14, 2009)

The wrestler 

5/10

Now some people are going to hate on that rating..The movie was okay  but it was extremely hard to watch,  It was very slow progressing, so much so that it kinda didn't progress,  the plot almost didn't wrap it itself at the end.  It was suppose to be a sad story.  But it just left me sad i watch it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

> the plot almost didn't wrap it itself at the end. It was suppose to be a sad story.



Yea, it did. He's an aging wrestler that shouldn't wrestle anymore due to heart problems so he has to live life without wrestling. He finally wrestles again at the end, dying doing what he loves.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2009)

It left the ending open to the viewer, which is what I think bugged her. 

I was bothered by the fact that it ended so badly for him. With all his flaws, he was a likeable character.

But it was VEEERY depressing, so it was a mixed bag for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't feel much sympathy for him at the end, he knew what he was doing. The ending was fine tho, didn't bug me much.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2009)

It wasn't that depressing. Though I tend to dislike depressing movies, even if they're very good in other ways. _'Before The Devil Knows You're Dead'_ was one.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 14, 2009)

Steamboy - 6/10
The plot really didn't interest me much. Special effects were good though.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 15, 2009)

DBZ 8/10..


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 15, 2009)

The Host

8.5/10

Loved the tone of the movie, the monster's design and pace of the story.


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 15, 2009)

the Beach with Leonardo Dicapro I give it 7/10!
saw it again, last time was like 5 years ago or more!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

^^One of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Solaris

8/10

This is problaby the only Clooney movie i like  and it was pretty decent.  Nice independent film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

13 Tzameti - 7/10

This was an interesting movie. It's about some jerkass roof-repairman that finds this train ticket and a hotel reservation with some instructions. It has virutally no setup and offers no reason as to why he follows the instructions, but like a dumbshit he does anyway.

He also accepts a ride from some random guy that could just take him into the woods and kill him, but let's ignore his stupidity for the sake of plot, right?

Anyway, long story short, he enters this Russian Roulette game unknowingly and has to stay alive until the end of the game to claim his prize money.

The movie hardly makes sense at first but it's tied together at the end fairly well. I marked it down for its incoherent nature and lack of explanation. I mean, why would the guy follow the instructions? It makes no sense.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

X-Men: Last Stand 8.5/10

Its the worst of the three films, but it has one _amazing_ score. Hell, it might even be top 10 of this decade. Originally I was going to rate it a 7, but the score gave it a big boost.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> The Host
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> Loved the tone of the movie, the monster's design and pace of the story.



lol,  I love the music.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw "The Wrestler" on dvd last night. Had seen in the theatre already, but damn it's still good drama. 8/10.




beautiful scorpio said:


> Solaris
> 
> 8/10
> 
> This is problaby the only Clooney movie i like  and it was pretty decent.  Nice independent film.



There's only one good Clooney movie and it's called "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes"


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

I just finished watching inkheart

8/10 

I really liked this movie. its on the border line between a kid movie or adult movie, it could be either one imo.  Good movie though.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2009)

The Heffalump Movie- /10

That movie was too cute for a rating~


----------



## Nakor (Dec 15, 2009)

The Girlfriend Experience - 6/10
A slice of life movie. So no real resolution at the end, which I generally don't like. Alot of the boyfriend scenes(especially on the plane) were a waste of time and didn't really help me get into the film at all. I did like the concept of the movie.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Sukiyaki Western Django

9/10  

I really liked this movie  i thought it was very good, and really interesting.  The ending fight scene shouce have been longer but other than that it was really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

The film was okay, if only it was in Japanese it would have been fantastic. And Quentin Tarrantino's cameo was god awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2009)

I lol'ed at his otaku comment though.

I was mixed on the film. Review is here: Monlcer Jackets

(I think thats it). It was a fun movie, but yeah, the english ruined it(same with with the directors "Imprint") and it didnt feel like a Takashi Miike movie as much as it felt like a Tarantino/Leone wannabe.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2009)

sm writer. Strange japanese flick with good setup but unaffecting delivery.  3/5


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 16, 2009)

*Princess and the Frog *: 9.5/10.  I loved that movie sooooo much.  It loses half a point for me though because the music wasn't very memorable (though it was fine in the actual movie).  It seems like Disney's still lost that magic, but it's got everything else back!  I can't wait to see it again! Prince Naveen is now the hottest disney prince ever .  It was a good run for Phillip though .


----------



## Nakor (Dec 16, 2009)

Metropolitan - 8/10
The movie left me feeling very happy. I have yet to be able to fully explain why though.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 16, 2009)

about two weeks ago I saw 2012

I give it a serious 5/10. Did not live up to its hype


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Shawshank redemption for like the 10th time  9.5/10


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 16, 2009)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 8.5/10

I was actually surprised by how good the movie was. It surpassed my expectations.


----------



## Sine (Dec 16, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds   6/10 

pretty underwhelming


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

*Iron Man* 9/10

<3 Robert Downey Jr.


(I know I'm late. ._.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

Late? 

That's like Jesus coming back from the dead yesterday instead of 2,000 years ago and saying he was late.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 16, 2009)

_The Polar Express_ - 9/10. Third time watching it, and I still love it to pieces. pek Really brings brings out the Christmas spirit in me too. <33


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 16, 2009)

2012

10/10

More than I ever expected of a hollywood film about the earth being destroyed

EDIT:

Ghostrider came in TV some days ago

-1/10

Second worst film after ultra violet I ever watched

Seriously


----------



## krome (Dec 16, 2009)

_Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ 6/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

The Chocolate War - 6/10

Weird-ass movie with some interesting characters and decent acting and script at times. It kind of felt like I was reading a book but the book was boring but I couldn't stop reading the book.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru / I Love My Younger Sister 6/10

Meh. Matsumoto Jun's acting was good but the film was so slow and alittle silly. The characters were irritating too, especially Yori. Nice soundtrack tho. If it wasn't for the poignant ending I would have given it 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2009)

The Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard: B-

Pretty funny...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2009)

the blindside 8/10 okay movie


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

Transformers 2 4/10

Entertaining but wow, that dialogue. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched *Step-Brothers* again , _*twice*_.

If you still like Will Ferrel, then yeah, it's a funny movie...but while the humor in it only gets exhausting the first time through, it's grating the third time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot.

The Dolls(1987) - B+

Fun horror film. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 17, 2009)

UP

9/10

I bawled.


----------



## Elias (Dec 17, 2009)

American Violet. 8/10

It was a bit cliche but it had some good actors.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 17, 2009)

Kurôzu Zero 8/10

Shun Oguri


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 17, 2009)

key largo

9/10

One of the best black and white movies i have ever seen.  And for sure one of the best gangster movies i have ever seen.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 17, 2009)

Bangkok Dangerous 9/10

Loved it it was very awesome and didnt expect the ending at all.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 17, 2009)

The Soloist
10/10
The Schizophrenic Classic player is deep.
It opens up my eyes, to the reason why I enjoy classical music like every other genre.


----------



## Ash (Dec 17, 2009)

Watchmen 9/10

Pretty long, but entertaining enough so that there's not a dull moment in the whole 186 minutes (3 hours 6 minutes). But still long enough that my attention span can't keep up. Definitely worth the buy, and I will watch again.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 17, 2009)

Saw 6   7/10


----------



## Koi (Dec 17, 2009)

Jurassic Park - 10/10.  It's Jurassic fucking Park.  Also, I firmly believe that if they had made this movie within the last five or so years, it probably would have sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2009)

What I love about Jurassic Park is how well the special effects hold up........


----------



## Nakor (Dec 17, 2009)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow - 3/10
Just and awful movie. I fell asleep several times watching it. Acting was just bad and didn't feel real at all.


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 17, 2009)

G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra-7/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 17, 2009)

This Film is Not Yet Rated - 8/10
Really good documentary that tries to explain the rating process. I say tries because at the time no one really knew anything about the rating process other than that it was a secret. I really enjoyed how they hired a private investigator to figure out who is on the rating panel and the appeals board. I also thought it was hilarious how the MPAA made an illegal copy of the film when they reviewed it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

The Incredibles 9/10

Awesome film, I'd love to see a squeal.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 18, 2009)

Fist of fury  8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> What I love about Jurassic Park is how well the special effects hold up........



Yeah, they hold up surprisingly well. I just watched the film last month and I thoroughly enjoyed it.



*The Last Samurai*

I don't know how accurate (or inaccurate) the portrayal of the samurai and their bushido is in this film, but aesthetically, they had done a very decent job. The story is reminiscent of Dances with Wolves (though not nearly as touching and overwhelming). It's always intriguing to me to see how a man would adapt himself amongst a group of outlandish people in an unfamiliar environment, and also how a small isolated community would react to a complete stranger intruding on their lives. Though the interaction between the American soldier and Japanese samurai is perhaps a bit too mild to be convincing. (And also the fact that the leader of the samurai happens to speak very good English is a bit too convenient) If the history had taught us anything thing, it's that the encounter between two distinctly different cultures almost always ends up in unpleasant, if not hostile and blood-stained conflicts.

8/10


*Star Wars I: The Phantom Menace*

I have never been a big fan of the series, and I admit I only watch it mostly for its marvellous special effects.  I think the podrace scene was pretty cool. I'd give a B+ to its overall SFX. It's not as awful as some of the Star Wars fans made it out to be, that's for sure.

8/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 18, 2009)

The warlords

With Jet Li. Good movie, nice effects. Altough when I saw the trailer i tought this was going to be an epic warmovie, but there was only one small warscene.
I don't mind this, but just saying the trailer gives a bad preview of what you're going to see.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 18, 2009)

Broken English - 6/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Star Wars I: The Phantom Menace*
> 
> I have never been a big fan of the series, and I admit I only watch it mostly for its marvellous special effects.  I think the podrace scene was pretty cool. I'd give a B+ to its overall SFX. It's not as awful as some of the Star Wars fans made it out to be, that's for sure.
> 
> 8/10



I like that film as well, the only thing I hate about it is the goddam "yippees" that come out of Anakin's mouth.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Gilmore 8/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 18, 2009)

The Princess and the Frog 4.5/5

Damn good, Disney's finally back to what they do best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2009)

Avatar: B-

Amazing visuals, but the message it conveys is pure bullshit. It's the most hypocritical film since.........District 9.

Will review it tonight......hopefully.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2009)

Avatar: 2/10.  Stop trying to deliver political messages in every fucking movie!


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2009)

Really?  They made it political?


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw two in one day, so...


*The Blind Side*

9.5/10

It was very good, in my opinion. Sandra Bullock was brilliant.


*The Princess and the Frog*

8/10

Also a very good movie. It made me smile, it made me laugh and it almost made me cry.


----------



## James (Dec 18, 2009)

> Really? They made it political?



I guess some people can't take any movie portraying the EVILS OF MAN AND THE MILITARY or crap like that without taking it politically. 

If anyone actually cares about something like that with the movie they're reading into things way too much.

Anyway.

Last movie I saw: *Avatar.*

Absolutely astounding. Breathtaking CGI and 3D effects unlike anything I've seen before. Beautiful world, well worth the wait for the technology James Cameron needed to craft it. 

Plot was not massively original but it was good enough to captivate me and keep me engrossed and the outstanding presentation as a whole more than made up for any "shortcomings" the film had in terms of depth and plot originality. 

I honestly came out of this thinking it's one of the best films I've ever seen. I loved it. 

*10/10 *probably from me. No i'm not the type who'd give that out often. Stuff like the Dark Knight would warrant a 9 from me and that's the last film I can remember I'd even rate that high.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

10/10 for a film that had an unoriginal plot and iffy dialogue?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2009)

Messengers 2: The Scarecrow: C-

Not bad for a sequel to another super average movie.....

As for Avatar, my problem wasnt that it was political.......My problem is that it was hypocritical.......

The "aliens" were just as bad as the humans, just less technologically advanced. Yet we're supposed to have all our sympathies for them.

Is it just me, or are these "Humans are evil" movies beginning to get old..........


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2009)

Where the wild things are 7'5/10

Very sweet movie. I guess some people will find the lack of a deeper plot a let down in this movie but I think its precisely what makes this movie great. I dont need a deep and consistent plot and script when im seeing the free and sometimes non-sensical story of a child and some () monsters. The kid makes an impressive job and the design of the creatures and the island is a work of art.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

> 10/10 for a film that had an unoriginal plot and iffy dialogue?



Have you seen some of the 10s in this thread? Anyway if were gonna go on plot and iffy dialogue then no blockbuster ever should get higher than a 7.

Avatar 7/10

Breathtaking visuals and at times stunning 3D, but it was like a half assed version of Princess Mononke, someone make that in 3D please and its a ten from me.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 18, 2009)

The Black Dahlia - 5/10


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Have you seen some of the 10s in this thread? Anyway if were gonna go on plot and iffy dialogue then no blockbuster ever should get higher than a 7.
> 
> Avatar 7/10
> 
> Breathtaking visuals and at times stunning 3D, but it was like a half assed version of Princess Mononke, someone make that in 3D please and its a ten from me.






Avatar 9/10.


----------



## rickyvogas (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi!
Avatar movie I saw last. I watched this movie yesterday with my friends. I like this movie so much. Special effects in Avatar is excellent. If you haven't seen it, you should watch it some day. I give 8/10.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 19, 2009)

Dawn of the dead 7/10


----------



## ez (Dec 19, 2009)

Avatar

6.5/10 

Mostly found it a bore due to its overly predictable storyline and ridiculous length; it didn't help that i found the visuals to be overdone in most cases, as well. Didn't really do it for me. I did like the colonel tho. Funny character.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2009)

Snatch: 8.5/10
Fight Club: 10/10
Inglourious Basterds: 8/10


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Watchmen 8/10
Secondhand Lions 7/10


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 19, 2009)

Defiance 8/10

It had that james bond guy in it a true story aswell usually not my type of films but I liked this.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 19, 2009)

The Princess and the Frog

Really good movie. I think this will go down as a Disney classic. I enjoyed it, had a lot of funny momments and I like that they went back to the old fashioned hand-drawn stuff.

9/10

^ I don't really even know why I'm taking off a point but I guess I can't give it 10 unless I was totally blown away.  I really liked the movie though. Worth owning when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2009)

Iron Man: 10/10

This may well be a totally inappropriate rating, but I really, really, enjoyed this. Loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2009)

Hannah Montana: The Movie: 8.5/10.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Blades of Glory 7/10 funny movie


----------



## Nakor (Dec 19, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in China II - 7/10
great fight scenes and an interesting plot. I was forced to watch the english dub though


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 19, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds: 9.5/10
Jaws: 9.5/10


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 20, 2009)

Revolutionary Road, what a sad, depressing, but interesting film. I just watched it for Leonardo, because I am in love with him. 4/10


----------



## Tegami (Dec 20, 2009)

8/10

Johnny English, Mr. Bean is awesome. (///.^)


----------



## Nakor (Dec 20, 2009)

Thunderbolt - 7/10
Entertaining Jackie Chan movie. Great fight scenes as usual


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Revolutionary Road, what a sad, depressing, but interesting film. I just watched it for Leonardo, because I am in love with him. 4/10


4/10?

You must not have found it that interesting.  

Personally, I think the acting alone earns it a better score than that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

8.5/10 for Hannah Monatana? Really?


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Revolutionary Road, what a sad, depressing, but interesting film. I just watched it for Leonardo, because I am in love with him. 4/10



I agree with Rukia. What the heck is up with that 4/10? Please don't tell me you chose that rating because it was _sad_.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2009)

Battle for Terra, OH HEY AVATAR! lol same damn movie. 

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> 8.5/10 for Hannah Monatana? Really?


Have you seen it?

Money, fame, success.  These sort of things change people.  Miley struggles to stay true to herself and she has to overcome many obstacles and failures before she does so.  I think the movie delivers a wonderful message.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 20, 2009)

7/10...I havent watched this movie in probably 10 years. And i remembered why as soon as Bongo started playing...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

The Phantom Tollbooth: 9/10.  Fuck yeah!  I got all nostalgic watching that shit!


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 20, 2009)

Pineapple express 9/10 

 really funny and some stupid things that just make you laugh


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2009)

Shinobi no Mono(The Ninjas): B

It's just like a Samurai film, but with ninjas.....Pretty unique. Will probably be todays review.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2009)

Avatar 8/10

First of all, it must be said that the visuals in this movie are more than awesome. Those are just stunning to the point most of time the film is driven just by themselves overcoming even the plot which is the weakest point here. This screenplay could have been one of a cheap western movie seen a thousand times but the imaginery of this movie more than makes up for this and it didnt ruin the experience for me. It may be silly and easily ecology is good, weapons are bad themed but what Cameron did is so breathtaking that i dont mind excessively. I just enjoy it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> Pineapple express



I thought it was kinda stupid


----------



## Roy (Dec 20, 2009)

Freaky Friday 

3/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Iron Man 10/10

The Incredible Hulk 7/10
Really iffy dialogue here and there.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 20, 2009)

_Shrek the Third_ - 8/10. Not as good as the first two imo, but I totally loved it regardless. Absolutely loved the graphics and animation too. <33


----------



## Flyingkunai (Dec 20, 2009)

Public Enemies
Meh. 7/10


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 20, 2009)

Avatar 8.5/10.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 20, 2009)

The Alphabet Killer - 4/10
I didn't like the plot at all and the ending pretty much sucked. I'd rather have them not reveal the murderer than have the ending like that. I wish the just would have focused on the case and not the personal life of the cop.


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2009)

The Incredibles - 10/10.  I love this movie so much.   Never a dull moment.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

The Adventures of Pluto Nash 6/10

I was watching TV when this movie came on and decide to watch it to see how awful it was. I was expecting it to be an horrible abomination of MST3K proportions. However, I was surprised to see it was a decent film. It kept my interest so I finished watching it.

It doesn't deserve all the hate it has. I've seen worse movies being a hit at the box office, so this one didn't deserve to be such a colossal flop.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 21, 2009)

Bodyguards and Assassins 7/10

Some parts were riveting, such as their race against time, however some scenes were downright hilarious, especially the entrance of Leon Lai


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 21, 2009)

Paranormal activity: what a scary movie haha, it was so creepy  you should have seen me and my friends in the movies 

Deck the halls: crap, and the end was so lame..


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar: 10/10

Hell yeah  /shameless new fangirl


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2009)

how the Grinch stole Christmas 10/10
Nightmare Before Christmas 10/10
Time Machine 7/10


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar 7/10.

I didn't see the 3D version though, I can imagine that would've given it an extra point.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar 9/10




Visuals 
Action 
Plot. Not bad. it's alright.
Characters. Good.
Jake's Avatar


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, I wanna see Avatar. 

Sucks not having cash.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 21, 2009)

Hancock okay movie 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2009)

Election - 7/10
The description of the movie made it seems like there would be tons of action, but that wasn't the case. Still  a decent movie though.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2009)

Spirited Away 100/10


----------



## krome (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar 5/10

Meh.


----------



## eHav (Dec 21, 2009)

avatar

9/10

makes me wish i lived in pandora instead and was a Na'vi so i could mate with Neytiri ^^


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2009)

The Bodyguard - 7/10
Alot more comedy than I thought. Comedy is so ridiculous that it turned me off at first then by the end of the movie I started liking it. Actions scenes were ridiculous as well but got used to it. I loved the brief scene with Tony Jaa where he just randomly destroys some thugs.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Up. Wow I'm late. 

9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2009)

*Drag me to Hell-B*
What can I say, Sam Raimi did exactly what he set out to do...though I wish the main was more interesting (but who can compete with Ash), and who know, not played by a terrible actress.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Let's Scare Jessica to Death: D+

Er.......this is one of those movies that is often hailed as genius, but it's not....I'll review it though.....


----------



## Agony (Dec 22, 2009)

saw 6 10/10


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 22, 2009)

Slither 9/10


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 22, 2009)

_Blade Runner_ - 9/10

I sat down expecting a good, thoughtful movie. One that plays to my interests. Despite loving Scott's first masterpiece, _Alien_, and knowing that Dick is one of the greatest sci-fi writers of all time I never really had huge expectations for the film. What I got blew my mind. It still looks beautiful, despite the age of the film, and the action, themes and concepts were tailoured together brilliantly in a tight story and complex characters.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 22, 2009)

"Australia" 9/10

seen so many good films latley , this was just awesome for me reminds me of hoe in a sense, the story was told very good and a good long film.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 22, 2009)

Mimic

7.5/10

old skool critter fest


----------



## Pringles (Dec 22, 2009)

Iron Man 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 22, 2009)

Go Tigers! - 7/10
Good documentary about an Ohio town and their football team. As I was watching the film, I recognized the coach of the football team(movie was made in 2001). I couldn't quite place him so I googled his name and found out that he was the football coach of the college that I attended. How very strange to find this out while watching an obscure documentary.


----------



## Kairi (Dec 22, 2009)

Notorious - 11/10. Movie was amazing, good actors, people looked alike, sad ending. Shit was good.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 22, 2009)

Avatar 10/10

This is definitely the movie of the holidays if not the whole year. Its not just hype either. There were really good movies this year but none like this. Full 3D made it even more of an exciting adventure.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 22, 2009)

_Alvin and the Chipmunks_ - 8/10. Not as magical and memorable as the original 2D chipmunk series, but so adorable nonetheless. <33 I totally loved it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 22, 2009)

*Avatar* ....

Visually = 10/10. 

Story = meh. Could see where shit was heading as shit was being introduced. 

Overall ... *8/10*.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 22, 2009)

Legend of the Red Dragon - 6/10
Mythical martial arts movie. I had to watch the dubbed version which was just awful, but the fight scenes were always entertaining and more than made up for it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

If people are giving Avatar 10/10s, then I'm giving District 9 a 9/10 without blinking an eye.

I can understand why people like Martial and Adonis don't like this movie, but I love it. Great action, good writing, and its pretty darn original.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee, I didn't dislike the movie, I just disliked it's pretentious themes. Does the comment in my sig not stick out enough? 



Nakor said:


> Legend of the Red Dragon - 6/10
> Mythical martial arts movie. I had to watch the dubbed version which was just awful, but the fight scenes were always entertaining and more than made up for it.



lol, I loved the dubbed version. It almost seemed intentionally bad, and the dialogue was (genuinelly) funny.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Chee, I didn't dislike the movie, I just disliked it's pretentious themes. Does the comment in my sig not stick out enough?



Yea, yea, I know.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I loved the dubbed version. It almost seemed intentionally bad, and the dialogue was (genuinelly) funny.



The dialogue was hilarious, but it would have still been if i watched the subbed version. Or at least it should have been if they didn't rewrite the dialogue for the dubbed version. I just don't like it when I know an actor's voice but I hear a completely different voice for the dubbed version. It just bothers me.


----------



## xenu (Dec 23, 2009)

Snapes on a plane, Samuel Jackson too.
Hilarity Ensues.
End.

6/10


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2009)

Red Dragon 7/10 interesting prequel to silence of the lambs

Joe Dirt 7/10 funny movie


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

Avatar. 9.5/10

Amazing CG but Cameron knows how to develop his characters first, then the action unlike some other director with shapeshifting robots. -0.5 because the plot could be better but that's not the selling point of this movie so yeah, it costs only 0.5 points.

Avatar ftw!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 23, 2009)

*Avatar: *Fantastic movie. I enjoyed the plot very much. The movie makers did a great job in mixing live action with animation. The characters were good and had fitting voice actors. I really loved it. 10/10


----------



## K (Dec 23, 2009)

*Avatar.*
_7.5 of 10_


----------



## Pringles (Dec 23, 2009)

Avatar 10/10

Fantastic movie If your looking for a movie to watch for the holidays try this


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 23, 2009)

The Grinch 6.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Pulp Fiction - 7.5/10

You know, for all the catch phrases, memes, and various materials that this movie spawned it really wasn't that great. It had its moments, specifically the pawn shop sequence and Christopher Walken, but overall it was just an okay movie and I still never found out what happened to Samuel L. Jackson's character.


----------



## Dante (Dec 23, 2009)

The Prestige 8.5/10


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 23, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 0.5/10
For a movie that costed 15000 bucks to make i still can't believe they wasted that money in a better way.


I'm still waiting for a scary movie to top the first time I saw Alien the 8th Passenger back when I was not even 5 years old.

The facehugger scene and the cat staring at the xenomorph and the xenomorph sleeping in Ripley's scape ship made the three best scary scenes of my life.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds 

*6/10*

Its like a student director who was trying to be like Tarantino made it... only this director completely missed Tarantino's usually good pacing and instead through a bunch of marginally good scenes together with no direction. I want my money back.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

> For a movie that costed 15000 bucks to make i still can't believe they wasted that money in a better way.



Sure making $100 million in the US was a waste


----------



## Laram (Dec 23, 2009)

Let the right one in... amazing movie really... I give it a 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 23, 2009)

Ninja assassin 6/10

Entertaining movie about ninja fights (and we know ninjas are so damn cool) and thats basically all the film has to offer. Stilyzed fights (sometimes too dark to my tastes) and a basic plot, which basically is not important at all.

I lol'd at the Tsunade level recovery and the hand seals.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 23, 2009)

Princess and The Frog 10/10
It has Great 2D animation and Dr.Facilier was a awesome villain


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

Rogue: B

Love the crocs


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Scarface 10/10
Blood in Blood Out 10/10


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2009)

Halloween II 2/10
My expectations were low after seeing the first but it was terrible.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2009)

Avatar 8.5/10


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 24, 2009)

Friday The 13th remake 7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 24, 2009)

State of Play - 7/10
Interesting political thriller. love rachel mcadams.


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 24, 2009)

Avatar 9.5/10.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Family Guy Presents Something Something Something Darkside 10/10 it was really funny. what peter as han said to lois as lela when he was being frozen was funny. and stew chocking the dudes thing was stupid and funny. ending was cool like in back to the future 2 and peter making fun of robot chicken and without a paddle was funny as well. lets see when seth mcfarland decides to make the 3rd part.

30 days of Night 7/10 it was a good movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

The Departed 7/10

Liked it...up until the end.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

^Best part of the movie. 

Hangover - 9/10 - So funny.


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

Really? I didn't care for it. Felt rushed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2009)

I prefer Infernal Affairs. In that, you sympathize with both characters. In the Departed, I had difficulty sympathizing with anyone........Scratch that, I liked Mark Wahlberg...and when Mark Wahlberg is more likeable than Leo Dicaprio or Matt Damon.........

Still, Scorsese is a masterful director, and it shows in that film.

The Master: D+

Old school, lame kung fu film(ugh, being swamped with reviews again)


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

Yea, didn't care so much for the characters.

Not Scorsese's best film.


----------



## Purchase (Dec 25, 2009)

HEATAQUA said:


> Princess and The Frog 10/10
> It has Great 2D animation and Dr.Facilier was a awesome villain



Same lovely soundtrack great charecters

9/10

I'd recommend it to any classic disney lover


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

Tony Leung did a better job. 



> Family Guy Presents Something Something Something Darkside 10/10 it was really funny.



It really wasn't, I laughed a few times but that was it. And Yoda was just god awful, painfully unfunny.

The Fall 7/10

Visually it was fucking something else, seriously this guy shames all those twerps who over use CGI. As a film it was weak, choppy and just lacked the intensity it should have had. I think perhaps with a good script writer it could have been a masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes: B-

Funny movie, although the plot is kind of lame. Fun stuff though. Yes, I'll review it tomorrow.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 25, 2009)

Flashpoint 8/10


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Zombie Land 7/10 okay movie it was funny


----------



## Nakor (Dec 25, 2009)

Jingle all the Way - 7/10
Arnold had some good family comedies in the 90s.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes 4/5


----------



## Nakor (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas Vacation - 8/10
Nothing needs to be said about this movie.


----------



## SPN (Dec 25, 2009)

In terms of the last new movie I saw: Zombieland (in theatres ) 7/10. Could have used a little less of the love store and a little more of the zombie killing.

In terms of the last movie I watched: Star Trek 10/10... nuff said... ok so they fit a few HORRIBLE old quotes in there, but it's all in good faith.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2009)

*American Beauty*

It's very different from what I had in mind. It's almost like a movie version of Desperate House...husband. Kevin Spacey's performance is incredible. _Incredible_. As a comedy, it succeeded in making me laugh. Hard. But it did more than that. It possesses multiple layers and at its core it's able to make people reflect on the contemporary American life (or the modern world at large for that matter) - emotional insecurity, sense of emptiness, desire to fill a certain void in one's heart, decline of morality, etc. etc. I think it did very well in that aspect too.

10/10


*Summer Snow/女人四十 (1995)*

Starring: Josephine Siao, Roy Chiao, Law Kar Ying

Many modern-day HK films rely heavily on computer graphics, and the cast, which should be the soul of every movie, had been rendered supplementary. I think this film serves as a good reminder that you can still make a classic movie without any fancy special effects, but you can never make a great movie with a bunch of mediocre actors. People, and not technology, is what separates a timeless classic from a merely entertaining movie.

9.8/10


*Project A/A计划 (1983)*

Starring: Jacky Chan, Sammo Hung, Yuen Biao

I've never seen a martial arts flick that is more like a circus show. Brilliant.

9.6/10


*July Rhapsody/男人四十 (2002)*

Starring: Jacky Cheung, Karena Lam, Anita Mui

It's about teacher-student love affair. Karena Lam's debut, Anita Mui's last movie (she passed away in 2003). Karena did fine I think. Her voice is sexy and her smile is sweet, which make her seduction towards her middle-aged teacher (Jacky Cheung) very convincing. The more obvious problem with this film is perhaps its pacing.

8/10


*In the Mood for Love/花样年华 (2000)*

Starring: Tony Leung, Maggie Cheung

The story failed to engage me as _Days of Being Wild_ once did. And because I didn't really care about what would happen between Tony Leung and Maggie Cheung, the overly-stylized scenes, which are typical of Wong Kar Wai's works, soon became tedious to watch.

7/10


*Secret/不能说的秘密 (2007)*

Starring: Jay Chou, Kwai Lun Mei

My friend told me this film was grrrrreat, but I didn't believe him, partly because he's a big Jay Chou fan (which makes him prone to bias) and I was very skeptical about Jay Chou's ability to act. But I saw this film on tv yesterday, and I must admit that it's a pretty darn good film. Original plot, decent acting, nice soundtrack, some awesome scenes, moving story. Recommended!

9.8/10


----------



## ez (Dec 26, 2009)

Zoolander

no doubt, it's a terrible movie, but it's sort of become a cult sensation with me. i can't help but be awed by the gas station scene...so many stupid laughs were had.

7.5/10


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 26, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes  8.8/10


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 26, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button-I give it 8/10.  A very interesting film, I need to read the book now.  The make-up effects were awesome.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 26, 2009)

Definitely, Maybe.
A beautiful movie.Ryan Reynolds was funny and all the three ladies looked beautiful.
But April's character was the winner.i give it an 8/10.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

cozen said:


> Zoolander
> 
> no doubt, it's a terrible movie, but it's sort of become a cult sensation with me. i can't help but be awed by the gas station scene...so many stupid laughs were had.
> 
> 7.5/10



It's terrible, but I like it too. His pouty face makes me laugh every time. And the ending was hilariously stupid.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2009)

cozen said:


> Zoolander
> 
> no doubt, it's a terrible movie, but it's sort of become a cult sensation with me. i can't help but be awed by the gas station scene...so many stupid laughs were had.
> 
> 7.5/10





Chee said:


> It's terrible, but I like it too. His pouty face makes me laugh every time. And the ending was hilariously stupid.



Zoolander is one of my favorite comedies ever. I don't know if I would say it's terrible because they made it to be a ridiculous movie. The movie doesn't take itself seriously at all. 

Sherlock Holmes - 9/10
Thought it was a really good movie. I liked how they set it up for a sequel with Moriarty. I thought Robert Downey Jr. did a good job playing true to Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## C?k (Dec 26, 2009)

gladiator, seen it a dozen times, 9/10


----------



## Kairi (Dec 26, 2009)

War - 10/10

Good shit that was


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

> War - 10/10



The Jet li movie? EWWWW


----------



## Diamond (Dec 26, 2009)

James Cameron's Avatar the movie or whatever.

9/10 Awesome visuals , although a bit cliche story


----------



## Dante (Dec 26, 2009)

Taxi driver 10/10


----------



## MisterJB (Dec 26, 2009)

*Avatar*

9/10


----------



## krome (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sherlock Holmes_ 8/10


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

The Incredibles 10 out of 10

The perfect film


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mulan  10/10

I still love Disney


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2009)

The Incredibles - 9/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes 7/10

Funny and enjoyable film. HolmesxWatson is my OTP.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 26, 2009)

IPman 9/10.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Goodfellas 9/10 very good mob movie. joe pechi is a funny and good actor


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2009)

Ten Tigers of Shaolin - 4/10
Kept falling asleep while watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes: 7/10.  Downey was good at least.  Good casting with him.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Jude Law was good too. Those sexy men, them. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Anybody seen Nine yet?  I am wondering whether or not the film has any nudity.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I might see it with my mom tomorrow or on Monday.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Anybody seen Nine yet?  I am wondering whether or not the film has any nudity.



This  might help you.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I might see Sherlock Holmes again, just to listen to the soundtrack.


----------



## Kairi (Dec 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The Jet li movie? EWWWW



IT WAS GOOD SHIT, PLOT TWIST WAS NICE 

Polar Express 3D - 4/10. Shit 3D, original is better.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 27, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes - 8/10 .

Action, eye candy, comic relief, detailed ending were amazing. The cast was also very hot. -2 for the set up of the next movie. Not that I necessarily don't like it, but just that I hate the increasing number of sequels nowadays, and the fact that I couldn't make out some of the dialogue.  .

Besides that, it was a wonderful film. I especially like the fact that every little detail of the film comes into play somehow in the end  .


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

I WANT A SEQUEL. 

More RDJ and Jude Law pr0n.


----------



## John (Dec 27, 2009)

Avatar - 9/10
I thought some parts were cheesy but overall great movie.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 27, 2009)

Kicking and Screaming - Pretty cute and funny. Just shows how people take things a little too srsly.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss March 6/10


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 27, 2009)

Avatar 10/10
FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
The kind of stories that i love 

Sherlock Holmes 9/10
I laughed a lot XD
I too ship SherlockxWatson
And it remind me how much i love Jude Law 

Flatliners 9/10
Long time not to watch it!!  is still nice!


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 27, 2009)

True lies 9.5/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Spiderman 2 6/10
All the women do in this movie is _scream_. My ears were on the verge of bleeding. I hate Tobey MacGuire and Kirstin Dunst in the lead roles.

Batman Begins 7.5/10
Never realised how many jokes there were in this one, compared to TDK, till I watched it again today. Slow, I am. 
I hate Katie Holmes. I hate hate hate her.

Batman 4/10
Focuses too much on the Joker and barely on the title character. Vicky Vale was an annoying whore, how about you just ask your boyfriend what the importance of that street was instead of sending people to invade his privacy?
And I never liked this Joker, he breathed as if he needed an inhaler and was a cardboard cutout villian. OH! I'LL GO AFTER VICKY VALE. LA DE DAH. Booooooo.
And the Prince song! OH GOD WHY!?


----------



## Koi (Dec 27, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes - The best gay action-suspense movie ever/10.  Seriously, Holmes and Watson bickered like a married couple and I LOOOOOOVED it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> Sherlock Holmes - The best gay action-suspense movie ever/10.  Seriously, Holmes and Watson bickered like a married couple and I LOOOOOOVED it.



Wasn't it just plain sexy when Holmes was sleeping on Watson's shoulder? pek


----------



## Koi (Dec 27, 2009)

HAH YES.  I also loved how awkward they looked, sitting on the bed together.  And then there was Holmes' "..You've never complained about _my methods_ before.." :ho

Entire move was a giant gayfest.  Loved it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Hahah, the bickering reminded me so much of the House/Wilson thing going on in House. :3


----------



## Adachi (Dec 28, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds: 9.5/10

Personally I think it was just _hilarious_. Couldn't stop laughing whenever Brad Pitt is on.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 28, 2009)

Dorian Gray - 8/10

It's a British adaption of the book _The Portrait of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde. I watched this film today and it blew my mind. Ben Barnes, who played Dorian, put on a great show. The only thing that kind of bothered me is that that the film-makers have quite evidently not read the book properly because Dorian is supposed to have blond hair.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

But god, that kissing scene makes me wanna see it.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 28, 2009)

The unzipping pants scene will make your head explode then.


----------



## Prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

*As Good As It Gets 8/10*
Jack Nicholson was amazing as always, one of my favorite actors without a doubt.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> The unzipping pants scene will make your head explode then.



Oh fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes - 8/10

Good movie, has some laughs, has some interesting points to it, decent action. It did feel a little too Hollywood and the story was kind of weak sprinkled on with cliches and such, but the witty dialogue and style made up for that I suppose. All in all a great movie but not worth standing in line for an hour for.


----------



## Dante (Dec 28, 2009)

The usual suspects 10/10


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 28, 2009)

Saw an abundant amount of movies this past weekend.

*Sherlock Holmes - 8.5/10*

I thought Downey and Law had a very good rapport going throughout. It might surprise people to know that this is their first time working together. Their relationship made this movie watchable throughout. There was much more detective work than I had thought initially, going into the movie. Enjoyed the fight scenes and comedic touches throughout. This just reinforces my belief that Robert Downey Jr. is one of the best, most well-rounded actors going, especially for an A-lister. He's a damn fine actor who can be believable in drama, and can make you laugh. He wasn't what I had in mind for Sherlock Holmes, but when I saw him work in this movie, I'm glad the choice to casting him was made. He played up Holmes eccentricities and idiosncrasies quite well, and I fail to see how any other American actor of this caliber could have done as good a job. Liked the movie's musical score as well. Catchy. I also felt a certain flatness to the film, at times, and I wasn't too impressed with the villain, but other elements make this movie work.

*Revolutionary Road: 9/10*

*Avatar: 9.5/10* Movie shot an epic scale. Great technological achievement, and this movie, along with Star Trek, falls under the "movies that surprised me in good ways" category. Has everything you would want in this movie. I think Cameron's (or should I say the studio's?) gamble paid off big time. I hear Peter Jackson and Steven Spielberg are using the same technology for a movie they're callaborating on, Tintin or something. But I think Peter Jackson wishes he had this for Lord of the Rings, which would have been amazing. Just my gut feeling. Who knows? Maybe it could be used for the Hobbit.

*Star Trek: 9/10*

*Up in the Air: 9/10* George Clooney does some mighty fine work in this. He'll get nominated for an Oscar, probably won't win (1.  because they might not deem him to be worthy of the Two Oscars club with the likes of Tom Hanks and Denzel Washington. 2. I hear Jeff Bridges gives this stellar in his new movie, CrazyHeart, which is being hailed as this year's Wrestler).

*(500) Days of Summer: 9/10* One of those romantic comedy-dramas that are actually _funny_, bearable to watch, and, honestly, more realistic to behold. It's not your average-run-of-the-mill lovefests where the ending can be seen from a mile away, despite the narrator hinting towards it in the beginning. Watch out for Joseph Gordon-Levitt. With movies like this and next year's Inception, this guy's poised to be something huge. Mathew McConaughey should take note of movies like this and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind.

None of the movies I saw sucked. They were all thoroughly watchable and highly entertaining.

Chee, where do you get these good stills of actors? I think you had a good Heath Ledger black and white a while back too.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Nine: 7/10

A decent musical. I liked it, although it was awkward watching Penelope Cruz grab her breasts and crotch when your sitting next to your mother and grandma.



> Chee, where do you get these good stills of actors? I think you had a good Heath Ledger black and white a while back too.



They send me autographed photos after I sex them up. Google.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Is Nine supposed tobe a sequel to 8 1/2 or something?


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

It's a remake of 8 1/2.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2009)

81/2 was a musical?


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

It's based off 8 1/2 and the Broadway musical, Nine.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

A movie trailer.  Looks epic. Excellent trailer.  Doesn't give too much away and shows a lot of the excellent actors involved in the project.  I even laughed when I recognized Cillian Murphy.


----------



## olaf (Dec 28, 2009)

*Knowing  6.5/10*

entertaining but flawed plot wise


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 28, 2009)

DArk floors 7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 28, 2009)

Zombieland 7'5/10

One of the funniest movies of the year. The dialogues and commentaries in this film were just hilarious sometimes. Great Bill Murray cameo. Sweet cast and enjoyable zombie action. Man, this film has everything.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes

8/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Martial not seeing Memento made me wanna watch it again.

10/10


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Revolutionary Road 7/10 not bad
Rush Hour 8/10 funny


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Bolt 6.5/10

Meh.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

The Marine 2/10

One extra point for the black dudes gay past.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen this movie several times so I probably don't need to review it.

Black Xmas: 9.5/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 29, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes

7.5/10


----------



## pinkystick (Dec 29, 2009)

Lost in Translation: 9/10.

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 29, 2009)

New Moon. 7/10. It was like the first Twilight movie but with vampires replaced by werewolves. The Volturi were really cool though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

Tropic Thunder  - 8/10, pretty hilarious


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 29, 2009)

Avatar - 8/10

From a purely visual point it's great. Stunning visuals that are only enhanced by the 3D. Easily one of the best science fiction movies I have seen in a while.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 29, 2009)

^Yeah but if you take away the visuals, there's not much left. I saw that movie not in 3D (a good preparation for the DVD seeing those are not in 3D) and it wasn't that great anymore. Then you start paying attention to other things, like the weak storyline, which is never good to enjoy the movie. 

I just saw The Hurt Locker. Beautiful movie. Really enjoyed the fact there weren't so many "scenes". One scene could last for a long time. Great acting. 8.5/10


----------



## Mandy (Dec 29, 2009)

WALL?E - 10/10

I've never given a movie that high of a score before, but this movie was just so amazing and so unique, that I couldn't resist. Not only was the love story just so utterly cute and fluffy, but the visuals were so beautiful and breathtaking, that it literally had me glued to the screen. I just love everything about this movie. <3333


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell: 9/10.

Continues to be fucking hilarious even after multiple viewings.  The comedy of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

> I've seen this movie several times so I probably don't need to review it.
> 
> Black Xmas: 9.5/10.



I'd give it a 10 personally. 

The backstory was haunting, the acting astounding, the relationships of all the girls were deep and meaningful, and the poetic nature of all the deaths just elevated this movie. The ending was too abdrupt but I assume it was done for effect. Anyway this was spectacular piece of work. Highly recommended.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2009)

the original black christmas or the remake?

The only issue I had with the original is I didn't like the main gal. Bitch deserved to be slapped. The remake was dumb, slasher fun.....Although I have been told I am kind to dumb slashers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The ending was too abdrupt but I assume it was done for effect.


It set up nicely for a sequel.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if I want a sequel, I mean they'd just ruin it. 

It can't possibly live up to the first one, it was imaginative, ferocious. Its story of tyranny, resistance and the timeless struggle between good and evil was exquisitively done.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Up in the Air 9/10

George Clooney was great in this film. Jason Reitman became one of my favorite directors in 2008, with Juno, and proves himself worthy again with Up in the Air. Good film.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

Seriously I recommend everyone to watch Black Xmas (2006), im surprised it didn't make movie of the decade. But don't watch the trailers, I don't know what idiot edited the trailer but it gave a lot of the plot twists away in it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

Blu Ray Edition: 8/10.

I don't care what anyone says.  I liked this movie.  I thought it was really funny.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1riVmHVteY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

I watched *The Secret That Cannot Be Told* again. This time I feel compelled to give it a perfect *10/10*, because seriously I can't find any flaws with it.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

Tropic Thunder 9/10 still very funny every time i see it does not get boring


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar. Prettiest movie ever made, story was lacking though

8/10


----------



## Fratley (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw Sherlock Holmes the other day. I give it 7.5/10.

At points understanding what Sherlock was saying (Not that you couldn't comprehend, but that you couldn't hear the words) and the plot was, at points, a little hard to follow.

Other than that, it was funny, had good action scenes, and tied together all of the movie at the end quite nicely. I recommend seeing it.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar 10/10

What an excellent film. It became an instant favorite for me. I loved how Cameron built his world with so much attention to detail.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sherlock Holmes - 8.7/10*

It was a great movie. Started off a little slow, but it was probably me adjusting to the accents and stuff instead of the movie itself. As soon as Downey was in the pub fight or whatever it was epic. Dude planned out his attacks beforehand, it was sick and cool as hell. The plot was really good too, the ending really wrapped everything together. I need to see it again.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

*Star Wars 2: Attack of the Clones*

9/10


*Star Wars 3: Revenge of the Sith*

9.5/10


Two of my favourite episodes of the series.


*This is It*

The good stuff is all in the last 45 minutes, begining with _Thriller_. Thanks for all the great things you had brought to the world, Michael. May your soul be blessed.

9/10


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sherlock Holmes*


9/10


It actually helps to see the movie twice. 

Really. I'm dead serious.


Watch it a second time, and you'll know what I mean. And whatever score you gave it the first time around will increase by a few points.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 30, 2009)

The Prestige

8 out of 10.

Good film...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 30, 2009)

Fireproof 8/10

Not usually my type of film but it was intresting and had some good acting.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 30, 2009)

Mary and Max.

10/10

Animation is gorgeous, the characters are adorable and the story - while bittersweet - is beautiful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously I recommend everyone to watch Black Xmas (2006), im surprised it didn't make movie of the decade. But don't watch the trailers, I don't know what idiot edited the trailer but it gave a lot of the plot twists away in it



If I recall, they also filmed scenes FOR THE TRAILER, which pissed everyone off.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

Clerks 2 10/10 funny movie i laugh a lot every time i see it

Star Wars Episode 4 9/10 

The Hangover 9/10 funny movie


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth - 10/10.  Beautiful film.  And it helps me brush up on my horrible Spanish.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2009)

Angels and Demons: B-

Think I prefered it more on the small screen. The CGI worked more. I wonder if it will be the same way with Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Deichan (Dec 31, 2009)

8/10 Sherlock  , really good but the middle was a bit drawn out .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2009)

The Exorcist: A

Good shit. Demon films can be the scariest if done right.....sadly, most screw it up. The only good ones I can think of are this, The Exorcist 3(underrated as hell) and Paranormal Activity.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

Crank 1 and 2.
8/10
I love mindless violence


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2009)

*Spiderman 3*

I felt lucky I didn't have to pay to watch this Spidey-turned-attentionwhore joke. Tobey Maguire sucked. Kirsten Dunst sucked. The visual effects sucked. The pokeball-throwing Goblin Jr. sucked. The chewing-gum alien sucked. Almost everything about it stinked.

4.5/10


*Primer* 

Applause for the originality. I'm okay with the technical jargons I think (most of them are unimportant anyway), but the plot can be complicated at times almost to the point of frustrating. I had to use wikipedia to help me understand some parts and even now there are still a number of things related to time paradoxes that I can't fully make sense of (for example, if Abe's double successfully prevented the original Abe from using the time machine, why does the double still exist?)

7.5/10


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2009)

Watching the first Narnia right now, again.  Man, the vibes between Lucy and Tumnus are WEIRD.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sherlock - 8.5 - Loved the action and acting. I accents were a little tough to get at times and nothing made me go "OMGZ you see that?" but overall really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Koi said:


> Watching the first Narnia right now, again.  Man, the vibes between Lucy and Tumnus are WEIRD.



I hate that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2009)

As bad as the Narnia movies were... they entertained me more than the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd rather watch LOTR then Narnia. Narnia just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 31, 2009)

Avatar.

10/10

Really liked it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Wendy and Lucy 8/10

Very nice indie film.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 31, 2009)

American Pie Presents: The Book Of Love  8/10

Love all the American Pie Series this had more action then some of the others but also they ruined Stifler the acting for him wasent as good.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 31, 2009)

Footloose (1984) - 7.5/10

I found this in my mom's archive movies collection. Since I'm used to watched Kevin Bacon films at his older age, and this movie was made in his teen age (also before I was born), it kinda intrigued me to watched it. Lolz...I never knew that Kevin Bacon can dance pretty well, so It was a surprised for me seeing him dancing like that. As for the movie itself, the story is alright for me...I can accept it since the mission behind the story does make sense. It's just there was a bit cliche in some of the dialogue though. Oh one more thing, this is also one of the earliest movie for Sarah Jessica Parker even though she was just a side character. All in all, this movie did success entertained me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 31, 2009)

District 9: 8.7/10 

Sharlto Copley


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> District 9: 8.7/10
> 
> Sharlto Copley



Sexy, no?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

> Watching the first Narnia right now, again. Man, the vibes between Lucy and Tumnus are WEIRD.



What about Peter and Susan? I swear I saw some dodgy shit there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2009)

Reminder.  This comes out next week.  Decent buzz so far.  We will need to continue to monitor rottentomatoes to see whether or not it's worth a look.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayYiMygqlfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Dec 31, 2009)

Notorious 9/10 good movie


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Reminder.  This comes out next week.  Decent buzz so far.  We will need to continue to monitor rottentomatoes to see whether or not it's worth a look.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayYiMygqlfo[/YOUTUBE]



I'm guessing it will have around 70% to 80% when all the ratings are in.


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Avatar: 10/10 ....awesome movie... one of the greatest movies ever made and one of my most fav...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2010)

*A Very Long Engagement*

Beautiful, but slightly boring.

8.5/10


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Reminder.  This comes out next week.  Decent buzz so far.  We will need to continue to monitor rottentomatoes to see whether or not it's worth a look.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayYiMygqlfo[/YOUTUBE]



So looking forward to this. It doesn't even seem shallow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, I liked the Narnia films, even though both have their problems.


----------



## Burke (Jan 1, 2010)

i last saw avatar, 60/10 
no srsly, its awesome


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 1, 2010)

It's complicated 6'5/10

Nice film for "mature ladies". That may be its public but I usually find these Nancy Meyers films more enjoyable and charming than 90% of romantic comedies and that usual crap made by Sandra Bullock, Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson and the likes. Good cast and charming script for a worthy romantic comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the movie Martial is excited about.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEMZwQulT1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 5/5  I found it quite witty :33


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, hated the original.

Blood: The Last Vampire(live action movie): D+ or C-


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 1, 2010)

Mulan! it never loses its charm!!

9000/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> Blood: The Last Vampire(live action movie): D+ or C-



Damn that movie sucked hard.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

The Hangover 7.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

I am Legend 8/10 good movie


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 2, 2010)

I just saw Twilight without reading the book, I need to rate it as 5/10, it was okay, not great.

Then the Hangover was 7/10.

The Crazies, is one of the writers a Kabumaru Fan?  I'm kidding.

I'm glad I missed District 9, as an Orochimaru fan, I find it offensive.  Kidding again.

I hope to see Avatar next week!


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

Orochimaru is a dumb ass villian.

Anyways:
The Matrix 9.5/10
Badass.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2010)

He's an unsatisfying villain. Pein would have been more intersting if kishi didn't fuck him up.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry that I even brought that up, it's beginning to sound like
high school all over again.  Let's just stay on topic please.

I saw Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2010)

*American Psycho*

A funny, well-acted, satirical piece of work. 

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Damn that movie sucked hard.



Sadly, its not all that terrible compared to the other anime adaptations. It fits in quite well.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

Star Trek.
i don't know why i waited so long to watch it.It was quite kick ass.
7/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

The Fugitive was on.  

9/10.


----------



## C?k (Jan 2, 2010)

The Holiday, as far as RomComs go i thought it was really good enjoyed watching it and can see myself watching it plenty of times again in the future,

 i'd give it a 8/10


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 2, 2010)

Paranormal Activity ... 6/10

Not scary. Not worth seeing in theaters for 11 bucks.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 2, 2010)

Sleepless in Seattle 5/10

Terrible. The whole concept was ridiculous from the start. However, around the 70 min mark, it just became downright unbelievable. For two people who are met to be, there sure wasn't a lot of meant to be moments. Thank goodness it wasn't that ling is all I have to say.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 2, 2010)

Avatar

9/10


I love it to bits.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 2, 2010)

Ghost busters 1 and 2 both good movies give them 7/10


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 2, 2010)

88 Minutes - 8/10

Good plot,acting good and it madem me wonder to the end


----------



## Koi (Jan 2, 2010)

Balto - 5.5/10.  Lol yes that Balto.  I kinda hate Kevin Bacon and I refuse to take him and his giant nostrils seriously, but even so I just don't think the movie's that good, besides Jim Cummings (who's fantastic in everything he does) as Steel, and Boris and the polar bears.  Even Balto's design wasn't as interesting as the rest of the sled team.

Jurassic Park - 15/10.  Love that this movie's always on.  I feel like Laura Dern doesn't get the proper recognition she deserves for being totally hot in most of this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

District 9- 6.5

I finally watched the movie on DVD and not a pirate print, and with a second watch all its faults were all so apparent. Theres just so much wrong with this movie. Silly scenarios, shallow and incredibly stupid main character, plot holes galore, next to no info on anything especially the aliens. And the way it switches between a tv documentary and movie doesn't work either, its kind of sloppy. 

The racial commentary doesn't work with the Aliens either, and its kind of just full to brim with racial and alien treatment cliches. The Prawns were broken characters aswell, for instance how intelligent are they? What are their attitudes towards the humans? Why are they putting up with everything? Why don't they fight back? Nothing was explored at all. 

Having said that I enjoyed it. Its the best interspecie buddy comedy I've seen. The film is very amusing, especially the sex jokes. The film is fun to watch, the cgi is impressive, its fast paced and the action is decent enough. The sequel will be interesting, Independence day here we come


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> I feel like Laura Dern doesn't get the proper recognition she deserves for being totally hot in most of this movie.



I always that I was weird for thinking this. I'm glad someone else feels the same way as me. 

Body of Lies - 7/10
An interesting movie, but it didn't feel like much really happened. It left me wanting more from it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 2, 2010)

_Finding Nemo_ - 9.5/10.

No matter how many times I watch it over and over again, I never get tired of it. I still love this movie to bits pek


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> 88 Minutes - 8/10
> 
> Good plot,acting good and it madem me wonder to the end


Really?

I thought that movie was awful.  My dad and I spent the entire movie making fun of the dialogue and the acting.  The script was horrible too.

I still remember there was a character named Guy LeForge that showed up and had no plot relevance whatsoever.  I think the character only existed because the writer liked the name so much.  

I would have given the movie a 2.5/10.  And I thought it was one of the worst movies of it's year.

Leelee Sobieski is never a good sign for a movie.  She sucks!


----------



## Mαri (Jan 2, 2010)

Inglorious Basturds - 9/10

Loved the plot elements, the characters, everything. The acting was phenomenal, the actors were very good looking, and it all looked round and juicy from the start. I also loved the fact that the ending didn't correspond with natural history, and made it's own ending. I think the only problem with this movie was the faulty commercializing. I didn't really see what I was expecting to see, which is alright because the beautiful story makes up for it, but I _was_ a bit eager to see Brad Pit's character in the movie, and was crushed when they showed most of his scenes in the commercial. :/. I think that maybe they were trying to lure in watchers by showing off the fact that Brad Pit was in the movie, but isn't it being a Tarantino movie good enough? Well, in any case, -1 for the faulty advertising  .


----------



## Roy (Jan 3, 2010)

The Pianist: 8.5/10

Beautifully directed by Roman, and beautifully acted by Adrian Brody. I haven't seen much of his work, but I think this is his best. Roman Polanski did a great job with this.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2010)

Jennifer's Body
5/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2010)

Friday the 13th Original 7.5/10

Not too bad. The plot is simple enough but the atmosphere was captured well enough. The camera work was quite well cause you never knew if it was the killer's POV or not. I was quite surprised at the first death cause I actually thought was the gonna be the main character. Overall, it was a good movie. It wasn't that scary though. There were a few pretty gory and bloody moments though. It was a bit surprising to see that. Worth watching.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> District 9- 6.5
> 
> I finally watched the movie on DVD and not a pirate print, and with a second watch all its faults were all so apparent. Theres just so much wrong with this movie. Silly scenarios, shallow and incredibly stupid main character, plot holes galore, next to no info on anything especially the aliens. And the way it switches between a tv documentary and movie doesn't work either, its kind of sloppy.
> 
> ...



Well it is just a summer movie block buster flick. I wasn't expecting it to be well written. Though I do share many of the same opinions regarding its flaws. 

There's going to be a sequel?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2010)

88 Minutes was just a lame thriller/slasher with a big star.

And yeah, it was full of holes and stupid moments....


----------



## Zeropark (Jan 3, 2010)

Antichrist 7/10

I read Eva Green (Casino Royale) was approached for the female lead, but her agents refused to allow her, i can imagine why. :ho

It didn't felt like a horror movie at all, more like a psychodrama with heavy sex scenes. Acting was fine but the story was a bit too weird for my taste. The final scene emphasized the whole movie.

Groundhog Day 10/10

Favourite movie of all time

"you speak french?" 
"Oui"


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 3, 2010)

Charlies Angels 9/10

Funny


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 3, 2010)

Up in the Air was great.  It felt real and had a number of funny moments throughout the movie.  The acting was well done too.  4/5


----------



## Jessica (Jan 3, 2010)

The Rocker

7/10


----------



## dandyman (Jan 3, 2010)

The Condemned

6/10 Should have been done back in the 80's with Ahnuld in it. Had some good scenes but writers didn't take everything out of the concept. Awesome at the beginning but in the end it just went to shooting/explosion madness instead of manly fistfight thus being boring as hell.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Up in the air: 8.5/10


----------



## krome (Jan 3, 2010)

_All About Steve_ 1/10

Terrible.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2010)

*Rain Man*

I felt a little underwhelmed, probably because it's not as dramatic as A Beautiful Mind. The portrayal of autistic savants is fairly accurate but a bit lacking in depth. It gave more focus to Raymond's savant side than his autistic side. The savant qualities are impressive and all, but audiences need to be reminded that a huge majority of autistic people do not possess any extraordinary skills and that there are a lot of mundane problems they and their close ones have to overcome in their everyday lives, in order to paint a more realistic picture of the autism syndrome. 

8/10


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Max Payne 7/10


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 3, 2010)

Julie & Julia: 6.5/10 

The movie was alright, though I found the revelation that Julia ended up not liking Julie... odd. Rather killed the entire upbeat mood. :S


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2010)

The Professionals: B+

A good ole action, western.........But damn, after watching Sergio Leone's films I always find myself comparing them......The Professionals lacks the great visual style, but it is a very fun film.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 4, 2010)

Avatar 3D: 10/10

It was beyond epic, movie of the year for me.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Martial, you seeing Daybreakers this weekend?


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

*Whip It - 8/10* 

you can't really call this movie original, but there is something about it , this 'feel good' vibe that makes it really enjoyable. and the cast, damn, drew barrymore whipped really nice girrl power of a cast.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 4, 2010)

Doomsday 8/10

A random film for me it was 30 something years in the future quite intresting to see


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 4, 2010)

Helen the baby fox - 9/10

I weeped buckets.  It had a simple plot, but was painfully poignant.


----------



## Roy (Jan 4, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth 9/10


Just amazing. One of the best films of 2006.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 4, 2010)

Drag me to hell - 10/10 for the goat at the end.

1/10 without the goat.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

Zombieland.brilliant 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Martial, you seeing Daybreakers this weekend?



That's the plan......


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 4, 2010)

Definitely Maybe 8/10

Kept me guessing and it was a good way how it ended


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

A Fish Called Wanda - 6.5/10

This movie isn't quite as funny as I thought it'd be, but it did have its moments. I remember it being much funnier, but the last time I watched it was in the 80s. 

It's surprising to me the amount of F-bombs they used to drop in humorous situations. Now it's all taboo and shit and Hollywood avoids it to get PG-13 ratings.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 4, 2010)

9 6/10

Interesting animation and character/scenario design but with a too weird story for my tastes. I liked some parts like the Nazi-alike goverment but most of times it felt too recicled from other films. Not a movie for everyone.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 4, 2010)

Heavy Metal.

8/10.

Seeing we're on an anime forum, I hope everyone has seen this movie. It's just plain... awesome. Tripping.


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

shit blows up 2: louder faster harder aka *transformers 2: revenge of the fallen  5/10*

nice effects, nothing more


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2010)

*Mulholland Dr.*

The film started out pretty bland and then suddenly, out of nowhere, it took an "L"-turn toward the bizarre, which kind of caught me off guard and left my head spinning. Only then did I realize it's another Donnie Darko-type of mind-fucking film. I think critics would love this kind of movies much more than the general audiences do. 

7.5/10


*Stand By Me*

What's the better way to mark one's coming of age than seeing a real dead body, right? So, a group of four 12-year-old kids set out on a journey to find the body of a kid hit by a train. A really brilliant movie about friendship. It brought back a lot of memories of my own childhood and friends I used to be intimate with but now had already walked out of my life for one reason or another. I'm sure everyone will have their own unique reminiscences when they watch this film. Another great movie of a similar genre I can heartily recommend is October Sky by Jake Gyllenhaal.

9/10


----------



## krome (Jan 4, 2010)

_Juno_      6/10


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Mulholland Dr.*
> 
> The film started out pretty bland and then suddenly, out of nowhere, it took an "L"-turn toward the bizarre, which kind of caught me off guard and left my head spinning. Only then did I realize *it's another Donnie Darko-type* of mind-fucking film. I think critics would love this kind of movies much more than the general audiences do.
> 
> 7.5/10


oh dear god, this is hilarious on so many levels

comparing Lynch movie to a flick that was obviously inspired by previous works of Lynch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*Zombieland - 8/10*

Probably one of the best zombie flicks I have ever seen. Watching it reminded me of a better, American version of Shaun of the Dead. While the charm of the two movies and focus are some what different the comparisons are obvious. But its proof that the zombie genre isn't dead. Looking forward to the sequels. 

*Inglorious Bastards* *- 9/10*

Pretty much everything that was lacking in Kill Bill was made up for in this movie. Funny, emotional, and bad ass all at the same time. The international casting worked wonders and despite the other names in the movie the French actress M?lanie Laurent pretty much stole the show.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> oh dear god, this is hilarious on so many levels
> 
> comparing Lynch movie to *a flick that was obviously inspired by previous works of Lynch*



Which means it's totally legitimate to compare the two? I said "It's Donnie Darko-kind of mind-fucking film" only because I had seen Donnie Darko first. Got a problem with that?


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Which means it's totally legitimate to compare the two? I said "It's Donnie Darko-kind of mind-fucking film" only because I had seen Donnie Darko first. Got a problem with that?


while technicaly you aren't wrong, it was like saying that werner herzog's 'nosferatu' is similar to 'Interview with a vampire' 

(I just used 2 random movies sharing same theme, so don't bitch about it since it's just an example)

it's just funny


----------



## Baks (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar 10/10 - Just awesome


----------



## ez (Jan 5, 2010)

run lola run 9.5/10

reminded once more that it's one of the best i've watched. the whole determinism vs free will thing never gets old for folks like me i guess.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Pocahontas 9/10

Minus one point for British John Smith and his American accent.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2010)

There Will Be Blood.

7 out of 10

It was ok


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> the French actress M?lanie Laurent pretty much stole the show.


Good post on Zombieland.  I also thought that was an excellent movie.  Probably one of the 10 best for the entire year actually.

Laurent was very solid.  No doubt.  But for me... it was Christoph Waltz that really made the movie.  Laurent's acting was good throughout, but she was in a couple of dull sequences.  Waltz was mesmerizing throughout.  I love when he laughed about Diane Kruger's "mountain climbing" accident.  (I know he has better scenes, but I wanted to mention something else.)  Italian, German, French, and English.  I can't wait to hear the announcement for his Oscar Nomination.


----------



## Koi (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar - 7.5/10.  Even though it has a ridiculously predictable plot, the characters are pretty interesting, and the scope of Cameron's vision is exciting.  However, I feel like most of the creature designs and environments are too complex and busy to really be fully appreciated.  I'm glad that it didn't really lag anywhere, though, being such a long movie.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 6, 2010)

Ninja Assassin

10/10
Complete gorefest :ho
First i've seen in action other than Final Destination.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 6, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 7.5/10. Nice film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2010)

*Avatar-D*
Uhh, the 3D was used well, I only noticed one moment where some object was shoved into my face. It was mainly used just to add dimensionality to the film, which is how it should be.

As for the "ground-breaking technology"...eh. Throughout the entire runtime I kept running into the same problem. I would just kinda settle down and just let the images go through my mind without any thought about how it got there. I wouldn't say I was necessarily "forgetting" that I was watching CGI as some people put it, but just kinda accept it, much like I did for say the recent Star Trek. So I would get to that kinda state, only to be jerked out of it by a shot that just beat me over the head reminding me that it's CGI. This probably comes down more to personal preference than a actual fault with the film. I just don't like the look of the Na'vi, so I had trouble buying them. Anytime the love interest snared, just pulled me out of it.

The story would largely be a harmless, if predictable, supplement to the spectacle if it wasn't for the fact that the film aims at being a epic tale. With a near three hour runtime, the middle act definitely feels a bit inflated. Bogged down with training montages, bonding and such, some trimming would've gone a long way. Much has been made of the environmental message of the film, and yeah, it's there. Meh.

More of the problem is just how paper thin the facade of space marines and aliens is. This is a story of the evil corporations landing and destroying the land and harming the natives. Disney's Pocohontas with hovercrafts and less depth. For a sci-fi film like this to be more black and white than a film made for children is disappointing. The marines are blood-thirsty barbarians, corporations care for nothing more than oilunobtainium, and the natives are so in tuned with nature(cuz' they literally connect to nature...). There's no grey ground, no real reason as to why humans want unobtainium besides money. 

But that battle at the end was kinda cool...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2010)

The Fifth Element (1997) - 8.5/10

Saw this movie first time when I was like 10 years old and it was my first movie I watched in a cinema,lol. Moreover, my first sci-fi movie as well (one of my favorites of all time). Watched it again last night...I think I've lost count on how many times I've watched this movie over the years. The movie plot line has it weakness and not that strong in terms of the storyline. It's the typical story of saving the world or planet against Evil and stuff. The main reason I liked it so much because of its witty action,funny scenes,its visual effects (at the time) interpretation of New York city in the future was so futuristic, 100+ floors skyscrapers with flying cars all over the air of NY remains one of the scene that I will remember for a long time,the music,characters and its just fun to watch throughout the movie as a whole. 

Plus, this movie was the reason I became a fan of Bruce Willis. Lol@ at his negotiating skill scene! Chris Tucker as DJ Ruby Rhod was weird and funny as hell in the movie. His character was a bit random for the movie though,lol. Seeing Milla Jovovich in that white strapless bondage dress was my earliest bonner I had, if I'm not mistaken. Her quote from the movie that make me hard to forget was _"Leeloo Dallas Multipass"_...lol. Oh and also, Gary Oldman as the villain Zorg was cool. Lastly, the music/song from a movie that I love so much until this day was when the Blue Diva Plavalaguna performed on the concert stage. Epic song "The Diva Dance".

With all those combination in one movie, this movie is just that fun to watch minus the weakness in the storyline and you put it aside, you'll be entertained with the movie


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

> There's no grey ground, no real reason as to why humans want unobtainium besides money.



Apparantly Earth is dying and the humans are running out of natural resources, but that was only hinted at.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

*Phonebooth 9/10*
Remarkable plot,predictable ending i but still enjoyed it.great acting by both Farrel and Whitaker.And Katie Holmes looked lovely as she always does.

*The Darjeeling Limited 8.5/10*
beautiful,thoughtful movie but i didn't enjoy it that much.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2010)

*Revolutionary Road*

A story that's hard to love, perhaps because it seems depressingly genuine. First-rate acting from both Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet. 

8.8/10


*Kill Bill*

I'm perfectly okay with violent scenes when they can enhance the movies, but not a movie entirely made up of pointless and distasteful gore. And the fact that so many people seem to like this film just makes me feel sad.  

0.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone hated Kill Bill?

Wait...whats that? I hear a bunch of rabid fans approaching for the kill......


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

Hating on Kill Bill is fine but 0.5 is just being petty. It was a revenge film and yes it gory but its not that much. And how can anyone not atleast give it credit for having style.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 6, 2010)

*UP - 9.5/10*

It's such a cute movie. I love it. And Mr. Fredricksen reminded me of my own grandpa.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

Cidade de Deus


10/10

I saw it again today...so good


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

0.5/10 for having too much gore? That's a dumb reason.

The style is brilliant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, I dont think that low ratings should be given based on gore....Its always best to keep its target audience in mind. 

With that said, I might give low ratings on gore films for schizo tones. An example is "Chaos", which is super violent in a cruel way. The low rating is that it's also a very silly and contrived film, making it hard to take seriously.

In essence, it's too silly to be taken seriously, but too sadistic to be fun. I hate that shit.

Edit: lol, I've been going through a lot of my reviews to see how many hits I've gotten for a "most popular reviews" page. Here is what I've got so far.

3.5-4/4- Gold
3- Orange
2-2.5- Blue
1.5- Green
0-¼- Red


Bangkok Dangerous(2008) - 60
Angels and Demons- 52
The Beyond- 52
Bay of Blood- 48
Black Sunday: Mask of Satan- 43
The Forbidden Kingdom- 41
The Burning- 40
Night of the Scarecrow- 40
Audition- 38
Burial Ground: Nights of Terror- 38
Alien Vs Predator 2- 36
Black Sabbath- 36
Army of Darkness- 35
Blood and Black Lace- 33
Alien- 34
1408- 31
88 Minutes- 31
The Believers- 31
Blade 2- 31
Bird With Crystal Plumage- 30
Bangkok Dangerous(1999)- 29
Blade Runner- 28
Baron Blood- 26
Abominable- 25
The Shining- 24
April Fools Day(original)- 23
Blue Velvet- 23
Alligator- 22
Blade- 22
Blood Surf- 22
Black Cat(1981)- 19
A Blade in the Dark- 17
The Abandoned- 16
Blood Feast- 16
Aenigma- 15
Black Christmas(1974) - 15
Bride of Frankenstein- 15
Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein- 12
Bloody Murder- 12
Scarecrows- 12

Not bad for mostly obscure films, but the lowest ones surprise me. Abbot and Costello is a fairly popular film, Bloody Murder is a supernegative film(those usually do well hit wise for me) and Scarecrows is a popular cult film......Odd.....Figures though that the theatricals would be among my best.


----------



## krome (Jan 6, 2010)

_Terminator 4_ 0/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought the Sam Worthinton stuff with Kyle Reese was decent, the rest of the movie tho was just awful


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

Sam Worthington was the only worthy character.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

I can finally see why Adonis and MH were pissed off at D9, reading some of the reviews of it on Rottentomatoes have shocked me. 



> Every now and then, a film comes along that both defies and compels description.



No.



> You don’t feel *bamboozled, fooled, or patronized* by District 9, as you did by most of the summer blockbusters. You feel winded, shaken, and shamed.



Thats exactly what I did feel



> What an achievement in filmmaking.



Omg


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you!

And yeah, Sam Worthington had the best character in T4. I hear that Christian Bale was offered the role, but demanded to be John Connor, so that role was expanded to be the main character.

Douche. Bale is too boring to make a boring role interesting.....He needs to go back to playing a villain. Saft and American Psycho were his most lively performances.

lol, I just remembered Sam Worthington was one of the victims in that kickass croc movie, "Rogue". Good times, good times.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bale is a tool.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe it's just me?  But I find the blood and gore in Tarantino movies to be pretty cartoonish.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 6, 2010)

Everybody's fine 7/10

A pleasant surprise. A very moving film specially in its awesome dramatic ending. Best De Niro performance in several years accompanied with nice supporting performances by Kate Beckinsale, Drew Barrymore and Sam Rockwell. Good screenplay and good pacing for a very touching and entertaining movie. Recommended for those who arent afraid to cry watching a movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

Cannibal Ferox: D-

My next review.....Oy...


----------



## SPN (Jan 6, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Kill Bill*
> 
> I'm perfectly okay with violent scenes when they can enhance the movies, but not a movie entirely made up of pointless and distasteful gore. And the fact that so many people seem to like this film just makes me feel sad.
> 
> 0.5/10



Never watched Japanese style films me thinks. If you had you would understand the brilliance of adapted style from western to Japanese style. I'm cool with people not liking a movie, but I'm not cool with ignorance. 


The Bank Job - 5/10
It was a little... all over the place, I didn't know if it was supposed to be funny or not. Almost went an entire movie without Jason Statham breaking out of character to play Jason Statham... Almost. Still love the man though.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 6, 2010)

_Up_ - 7.5/10.

Pixar's superb visuals and animation are gorgeous and breathtaking as always, but I don't think I enjoyed this film as much as I did Pixar's other movies. I admit though: the message of the movie and the ending were definitely very sweet.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2010)

Alvin and the chipmunks the squekel  7/10 it was ok

Seven 8/10 good movie 

Bee Movie 9/10 good movie i liked jerry seinfield as the voice of the bee


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hating on Kill Bill is fine but 0.5 is just being petty. It was a revenge film and yes it gory but its not that much. And how can anyone not atleast give it credit for having style.





Chee said:


> 0.5/10 for having too much gore? That's a dumb reason.
> 
> The style is brilliant.




Not too much gore, but _pointless_ gore. I enjoyed the blood-spurting scenes in Inglourious Basterds and Pulp Fiction thoroughly, for example, because they were there to add to the films' tension and dark humour, plus they didn't make up the whole films. Kill Bill just seems like an immature work of someone who felt a sudden frenzy for japanese samurai films and a ridiculous blend of elements that might appeal to western audiences but really don't fit together. I think the whole point for Quentin Tarantino to make this film was to indulge himself more than anything and maybe to fulfill a childhood fantasy of his or something. It doesn't really have a plot. The whole revenge thing only seems like a lame excuse to add in more excessive gore. The sword actions are nothing but half-assed attempts at imitation of asian martial arts films to me. There is nothing artistic about it. I honestly can't imagine why anyone would love this film other than it gives them a sort of sadistic pleasure seeing people killed in the most gruesome ways possible. I don't think it's my fault I don't share the same enthusiasm though. I really don't see the appeal of sitting through 2 hours of my life watching a bunch of people having their limbs cut off, their heads chopped off, their scalps sliced off, their eyeballs gouged out, with so-called "style".


----------



## Gabe (Jan 7, 2010)

the express 8/10 good movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh peeps, leave Yasha alone. You were all too hard on DBE, so you cant talk.....although granted, this comparison will no doubt strength the rumor that I love DBE....Ugh.

Speaking of raping my tastes...........

Big Stan: B+

A Rob Schneider movie that is.........good? EEK!

I thought it was pretty funny(remember my taste in comedy is poor), the character arc was nice and most of all: It was really freaking unpredictable.

Plus, it was the final performance of Henry Gibson....and one of the last performances of David Carradine, who pretty much spoofs his kung fu role. 

Ugh, I might have to review this.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 7, 2010)

Cellular 6.5/10
high paced entertainer.nothing more,nothing less.

haven't caught D9 yet but am probably going to watch it on dvd soon after all the conflicting opinions here.

How's the Sherlock Holmes movie by the way?going to watch it next week i think.
i like most rdj flick's as a rule generally but i don't like movies that are thin on plot which was one thing i heard about Holmes.


----------



## Rikuto (Jan 7, 2010)

*Old Dogs 8/10*

Funny all round family movie. That's really it...

*Sherlock Holmes 9.5/10*

Now this is a movie worth seeing. The score is brilliant, with the balance of sarcastic humour and action / intruigue set perfectly. Robert Downey Jr does a perfect Holmes and Jude Law acts well also as Watson. Well done movie.


----------



## Hope (Jan 7, 2010)

The Hangover - 9/10

Hilarious and well worth the watch.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 8/10

I watched it before and didn't really like it but I like it this time around. I thought it was well done. While it did take away stuff, it did capture most of the essentials and was relatively interesting. The duel between Voldemort and Dumbledore was really quite well done. One of the better moments in Harry Potter, I think. It showed that Voldemort was beatable. Overall, pretty good stuff.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2010)

Entre les murs (The class) = 9/10

Smart movie with great acting and realistic story. The teenagers are mostly horribly annoying, but their behavior is pretty realistic and it has nicer moments. It isn't a high budget movie but a French independent movie which won a Golden Palm (Palme d'Or) at a Cannes Film Festival and I found it really interesting. I'm not sure if the ending was really the ending or a mistake on the DVD because it was kind of cut off, but it can be interpreted as a preview of how everything kept going on.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

*Up in the Air*

Jason Reitman really knows how to make funny, clever, cool, insightful and pretty inspiring romantic comedies. I'm going to keep an eye on his future works from now on.

9.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2010)

Daybreakers: A-

YES YES YES YES YES! For the first time in a long time, A MOVIE ACTUALLY SURPASSED MY EXPECTATIONS! YAY!

Review SHOULD be up today. Tomorrow at the worst.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

It's really good? You're not just shitting us, right Martial? 


Kiru: 7/10

Lacks Toshiro Mifune. But I like slope-headtsuya Nakadai (am I the only one who thinks his forehead is huge?) pretty well, too. 

I didn't really get some of the story, it was hard to follow. It was a nice movie though once I figured out what was going on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's really good? You're not just shitting us, right Martial?
> 
> 
> Kiru: 7/10
> ...



I'm not Rukia, of course I'm not shitting you.

I loved Kiru mainly because of Tatsuya Nakadai. Even though I prefer Mifune(probably even more than Nakadai), I'm glad he wasn't in the movie. The plot was already derived from Yojimbo and Seven Samurai and Mifune being there wouldn't been repetitive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was getting a Seven Samurai vibe from it as well as a hint of Yojimbo. It is my belief that all samurai movies would be better with an injection of Toshiro Mifune, even if it is a bit redundant--call me a fanboy, if you must.

I really wasn't sure what was going on for the first half hour or so. It could just be that I was tired and could hardly read the subtitles on my shitty TV, but the plot seemed a little convoluted to me. Maybe I'm just dim.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2010)

To be honest, I remember very little of it.......My memory is so poor.

"Kiru" has been a movie that I've intended to buy for some time now, but am too cheap and lazy. 

Where did you find it? Have you finally gotten a netflix account?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

It was just on IFC the other day. Or maybe it was Showtime, I can't reacall. I just saw it and knew I had to record it. 

I have been watching a lot of old Japanese movies recently, they like to replay that stuff on IFC quite a bit (this is where I watched all those Hanzo the Razor movies).


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Daybreakers: A-
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES! For the first time in a long time, A MOVIE ACTUALLY SURPASSED MY EXPECTATIONS! YAY!
> 
> Review SHOULD be up today. Tomorrow at the worst.



Fo serious? 

I should see this.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2010)

Got talked into watching 2012...I want that time back


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2010)

A serious man 7/10

Last Coen bros. film. Weird typical Coen humour that works fine most of the time with annoyingly funny characters. Not the best of them but pretty worthy with a good leading character. Nice script too. The last two secuences still kept me thinking...


----------



## Neco (Jan 8, 2010)

Saw Avatar 3d last night.  I was amazed by the fact that special effects are to that point.  Plot was pretty decent ok so 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2010)

First Half of Up In The Air: 9/10.

Unfortunately the fire alarm went off and wouldn't stop and the entire theater was evacuated and shut down.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> First Half of Up In The Air: 9/10.
> 
> Unfortunately the fire alarm went off and wouldn't stop and the entire theater was evacuated and shut down.




Did you at least get your money back?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Did you at least get your money back?


Two free passes.  -shrug-

I would have really liked to have seen the end of the movie though.  Anna Kendrick was excellent in this.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Two free passes.  -shrug-
> 
> I would have really liked to have seen the end of the movie though.  Anna Kendrick was excellent in this.



Ah, that's not bad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He boards a plane, and then the plane crashes. That's ending.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

mr. deeds 7/10
funny people 9/10


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Lion King* - 10/10

My all-time favorite Disney. Has been since the first time I saw it-about 11 years ago. A true classic.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

It's definitely worth seeing it again, Rukia.

I had searched this thread and found that I had seen almost 200 movies in less than a year's time. That's probably more than the number of movies I had seen in the first 23 years of my life. xD So, I decided to compile a list.


*Spoiler*: __ 



    * Worthwhile
    ** Heartily recommended
    *** What are you waiting for? Go see this movie NOW.

1. October Sky**
2. Good Will Hunting**
3. The Silence of the Lambs***
4. 28 Weeks Later*
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. Wall-E*
7. The Godfather**
8. The Godfather 2*
9. Final Destination*
10. Tokyo Tower**
11. Juno***
12. 20th Century Boys Part 1**
13. 20th Century Boys Part 2**
14. Departures/Okuribito*
15. Transformers**
16. Transformers 2
17. The Prestige*
18. The Shawshank Redemption***
19. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*
20. Memento
21. Push
22. Ichi
23. Nothing but the Truth 
24. Hotaru no haka (live-action)
25. Hotaru no haka (anime)*
26. Star Wars 1-6**
27. Wendy and Lucy**
28. Se7en*
29. The Dark Knight*
30. The Wrestler*
31. Cloverfield**
32. The Talented Mr. Ripley
33. Gran Torino*
34. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*
35. Children of Men
36. Finding Nemo*
37. The Usual Suspects**
38. Fight Club*
39. Dances with Wolves***
40. King Kong (new)**
41. Jurassic Park**
42. Big Fish
43. Red Dragon*
44. Umizaru 3
45. Saving Private Ryan
46. The Mothman Prophecies
47. Terminator: Salvation
48. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*
49. X-Files: I Want to Believe
50. Angels and Demons
51. Schindler's List**
52. Lost in Translation*
53. The Shining*
54. Watchmen* 
55. Lucky Number Slevin
56. The Pursuit of Happyness*
57. The Butterfly Effect*
58. The Langoliers*
59. The Secret Garden
60. Changeling**
61. Grey Gardens
62. Goodfellas*
63. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*
64. Closer*
65. Cast Away*
66. Event Horizon*
67. L.A. Confidential*
68. Titanic**
69. The Exorcist
70. Unforgiven*
71. The Pianist*
72. The Hangover
73. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
74. Requiem for a Dream***
75. Star Trek (2009)***
76. The Machinist*
77. Finding Neverland
78. District 9*
79. The Fugitive*
80. Edward Scissorhands**
81. Cape No.7/海角七号
82. Fargo*
83. Stardust**
84. Pulp Fiction***
85. Dead Calm
86. Léon***
87. American History X*
88. Misery*
89. Groundhog Day***
90. Donnie Darko*
91. Trainspotting
92. Mystic River*
93. Hellboy 1
94. Hellboy 2**
95. Inglourious Basterds***
96. No Country for Old Men
97. Contact**
98. Forrest Gump**
99. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind**
100. Alien*
101. The Illusionist**
102. The Departed***
103. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain***
104. Up*
105. Sin City*
106. Spirited Away**
107. Pan's Labyrinth*
108. Howl's Moving Castle
109. My Neighbour Totoro**
110. Princess Mononoke**
111. Heat*
112. The Bourne Ultimatum*
113. There Will Be Blood
114. Into The Wild*
115. Taken**
116. Faces of Death (mockumentary)*
117. Die Hard**
118. Die Hard 2
119. Die Hard 3*
120. Live Free or Die Hard**
121. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
122. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*
123. The Bucket List**
124. Reservoir Dogs
125. Moon**
126. Labyrinth*
127. C'est la vie, mon chéri/新不了情***
128. An Autumn's Tale/秋天的童话*
129. Yip Man/叶问** 
130. S.P.L./杀破狼 
131. The Heroic Trio/东方三侠** 
132. All About Ah Long/阿郎的故事** 
133. Swordsman 2/笑傲江湖之东方不败* 
134. The Chinese Feast/金玉满堂** 
135. Drink-Drank-Drunk/千杯不醉* 
136. Once Upon a Time in China II/黄飞鸿2之男儿当自强 
137. With or Without You/明月照尖东 
138. Heroic Trio 2: Executioners/现代豪侠传* 
139. Fong Sai Yuk/方世玉** 
140. Police Story/警察故事*
141. Wing Chun/詠春* 
142. Days of Being Wild/阿飞正传*** 
143. Lost in Time/忘不了** 
144. The Storm Riders/风云之雄霸天下* 
145. The King of Comedy/喜剧之王*** 
146. He's a Woman, She's a Man/金枝玉叶* 
147. A Better Tomorrow/英雄本色* 
148. Fong Sai Yuk 2/方世玉续集* 
149. A Chinese Odyssey Part 1: Pandora's Box/西游记之月光宝盒* 
150. A Chinese Odyssey Part 2: Cinderella/西游记2之仙履奇缘* 
151. Family Happiness/家有喜事 (1992)** 
152. Last Hero in China/黄飞鸿之铁鸡斗蜈蚣* 
153. Infernal Affairs/无间道** 
154. It's a Wonderful Life/大富之家** 
155. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World Too/富贵黄金屋** 
156. The Cove (documentary)*** 
157. Infernal Affairs 2/无间道 2** 
158. Summer Snow/女人四十*** 
159. Project A/A计划** 
160. July Rhapsody/男人四十* 
161. In the Mood for Love/花样年华 
162. The Secret That Cannot Be Told/不能说的秘密*** 
163. An American Crime**
164. V for Vendetta
165. The Last Samurai* 
166. American Beauty*** 
167. Michael Jackson’s This is It* 
168. Spiderman 3 
169. Primer* 
170. A Very Long Engagement* 
171. The Bicycle Thief** 
172. City of God*** 
173. American Psycho*
174. A Beautiful Mind** 
175. Rain Man* 
176. Stand By Me*  
177. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*
178. Slumdog Millionaire*
179. I am Legend*
180. The Happening*
181. Iron Man**
182. Mulholland Dr.*
183. Revolutionary Road*
184. Kill Bill 
185. Up in the Air**
186. Johnny English
187. Get Smart
188. Gladiator**

Will add Gladiator and Rec to it when I'm done.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Put that in spoiler tags please?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

It contains no spoiler.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Nevermind, we're on a different page now. 

It was just a pain to scroll through.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Too late. Spoiler tagged.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally got Apocalypse Now. Going to go see Daybreakers tomorrow.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

The Hangover - 9/10

I was...hell, I wasn't really expecting much to be honest.

But bloody hell, nice to have ones expectations blown out of the water in a good way for once.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2010)

Really?  You listed The Happening as worthwhile?


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 8, 2010)

The Land of the Lost, with Will Farrell, is one of the most ridiculously funny movies I've ever seen. 9/10 easily


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2010)

Shit, I dont remember the title......Oh yeah, Command Performance.

I give it a D-. Pretty lame Dolph Lundgren movie......I'll review it on Sunday.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, Rukia, I did. I kinda liked the whole plants taking revenge on humanity thing.


*Gladiator*

Guess I was just tired last time. It's a great film indeed. Love the soundtrack, particularly the last one, Now We Are Free, played when Maximus died. 

9.8/10


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2010)

The Happening - 1.5/10

It's not happening to me  What happened in there................


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

Public Enemies 8/10
usual stuff from bale,great performance from Depp.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2010)

*Avatar* 7/10

It was an enjoyable film. It wasn't as amazing as people say or as terrible as people say, it was just a nice film to watch. Yes the story was very familiar but I think it was told reasonably well. I thought the creatures of the world had very impressive designs.

As for the 3D, it's an interesting effect but the movie probably looks better without it. One thing that looked bad in 3D was the vlogs, other than that I can't anything really stood out.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 9, 2010)

Avatar - 9/10


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

Alvin and the Chipmunks 2 - 5/10 

Was good, but ye know, lacked plot and depth. But it DID have cute singing chipmunks sooooo...


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 9, 2010)

Battle Royale - It finnaly arrived after ordering it online and it's an amazing movie Oo I realy liked it, very harsh but still..


----------



## Kobe (Jan 9, 2010)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - 10.0

Character build up and the main actor Jack Nicholson were amazing.. Plot is also interesting and fascinating, when I finished the movie it left a bitter taste, yet beautiful.. The twist on certain character was also great.. 

definitely recommended.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2010)

"The last kiss" -  7/10

It said "Like real life, just funnier" on the blurb. It definitely wasn't funnier.


----------



## DETHTROLL (Jan 9, 2010)

Up in the Air 9/10


----------



## SP (Jan 9, 2010)

Mulan ~ 10/10


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2010)

Watchmen 8/10

Gladiator 9/10


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 9, 2010)

Taken - 8/10

I must tip my hat to Mr. Neeson.  He can certainly move for a 56 year old man!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> A serious man 7/10
> 
> Last Coen bros. film. Weird typical Coen humour that works fine most of the time with annoyingly funny characters. Not the best of them but pretty worthy with a good leading character. Nice script too. The last two secuences still kept me thinking...



What were the last _two_?

I've no idea what 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the final sequence with the tornado meant though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 9, 2010)

The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans 6/10

Interesting yet sometimes annoying thriller with some dosis of black humour. Nicolas Cage is again excessively overacting several times but in this case I dont mind that much cause it strangely fits into the mood of the film. I didnt see the original one with Harvey Keitel but it seems this one is not exactly a remake but based on that one.



erictheking said:


> What were the last _two_?
> 
> I've no idea what
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean the tornado and that call from the doctor. I guess the tornado scene and that doctor urgency call mean that even at that point the worse is yet to happen. lol


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Daybreakers 6.5/10

I didn't like some of the hokey moments, like the blood splattering on the camera screen...and the fucking idiotic teenaged girls that sat behind me and kept laughing and talking to each other throughout the fucking film because their pea-brain sized brains can't even pay attention to a movie screen without some glittering brooding dickface on screen....but that's not a negative to the movie. 

Some of the dialogue was hit or miss, same with the acting. Ethan Hawke was one of the good actors and is smokin' hot and Elvis had some funny moments.

I liked it, but it was nothing amazing. Good film though.


----------



## Sheena Uchiha (Jan 10, 2010)

District 9 i give it a 10 good storyline.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 10, 2010)

Avatar - 8.

I saw this on IMAX 3D.  This was my first IMAX 3D experience.  Quite amazing.  Avatar is about 3 hours long, but moves along.  This film reminded me a lot of Dances With Wolves also an excellent movie.  The visuals in Avatar are amazing.  Liked Sigourney Weaver back on screen.  Liked all the characters.  Thought the cast did a great job.  
It has me thinking that James Cameron needs to return to the Terminator franchise.  At least to do the final showdown between John Connor and the resistance and Skynet.


----------



## Koi (Jan 10, 2010)

The last half-hour of Ms. Pettigrew Lives for a Day - no idea what was going on, but 7/10 for the awesome music, fabulous costumes and sexy Lee Pace alone.  I'd like to see this one from the beginning.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2010)

John Carpenters Vampires 8/10 i like this movie james woods is a good actor. i never get tired of watching this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Daybreakers 6.5/10
> 
> I didn't like some of the hokey moments, like the blood splattering on the camera screen...and the fucking idiotic teenaged girls that sat behind me and kept laughing and talking to each other throughout the fucking film because their pea-brain sized brains can't even pay attention to a movie screen without some glittering brooding dickface on screen....but that's not a negative to the movie.
> 
> ...



Crap, I just realized I forgot to mention the acting for my review....Oh well....

Brides of Dracula: B

A solid sequel to "Horror of Dracula". The problem? WHERE THE HELL IS DRACULA!


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

The way they used the sunlight was so clever.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 10, 2010)

Terminator Salvation The Director's Cut ... 6/10

What a shitty director's cut. The movie's a 7 but gets a 6 for not having much added to it in this version.


----------



## Fuuka (Jan 10, 2010)

"Whip it" was the last movie I saw and it was like 7/10. 

Why? because...

1) The movie was short .-.
2) It wasn't as exciting as I thought because, it was based on skating (not on ice).
3) It didn't have enough action (except when they were skating).

I saw this movie with a group of friends so yea. The movie was already decided probably by the birthday girl. (and maybe a few others.).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2010)

Vacancy 6/10

Average thriller, kind of tense but the actors were poorly casted. Im sorry I didn't buy Owen Wilson and Kate Beckinsale at all. It wasn't bad, but kind of seen it all before. The ending was a bit of a cop out aswell.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 10, 2010)

*2012- 5/10*

I'm too cynical for the superficial liberal moralizing. I found myself agreeing with the guy being painted as an amoral asshole while I found the "good guys" to be not only stupid but dangerously-so. For example, you're supposed to be upset that the rich people paid their way onto the ships designed to save mankind...except, that money is what paid for the ARKS to be built in the first place. So the rich people are supposed to foot the bill for the ships yet not get saved by them? On the other hand, the "good guys" are perfectly fine with the notion that the most "genetically-fit" people are being chosen to be saved which is not only dubious and capricious but, you know, *EUGENICS*.

In other words, you're supposed to be more outraged that rich people are funding the save humanity effort in exchange for safe passage (which is about as fair as you can get in the situation) yet let that whole "unworthy people get left behind" bit roll off your conscience. This inconsistency wouldn't be all that much of a problem if the proselytizing wasn't the thrust of the drama complete with the "OUR HUMANITY!" speech.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 11, 2010)

9 - 8/10

It was cute.


----------



## Roy (Jan 11, 2010)

The Hangover 9/10

Hilarious...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 11, 2010)

Role Models - 6.5/10

Lolz @ LAIRE  wth....
The movie was ok though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2010)

*Dragonball Evolution-F*

I don't know why I watched this movie. I haven't been interested in Dragonball since my elementry school days (even then, Gundam was cooler), nonetheless anime in general for years. Wire-fu never got my fancy, which the trailers made it seem like it had a fair bit of it. So I didn't really have much investment to watch it just to see how bad it was. Yet I sat down and watched this eighty-five minute failure anyway.

This movie is fuckin' terrible.

Like the job was done by some poor sap with attention-deficit-disorder, the movie zips by with a uncomfortably fast pace. Now, I'm not one beg for long movies, personally I feel most movies don't deserve a two-plus hour runtime(specifically action movies). So when a movie comes along with a shorter runtime, there's a chance that I'll actually give props for it(Wolverine) what with all the bloated wanna-be epics coming out recently. Yet Dragonball screws this up. To paint a picture, think of a little kid hopped up on sugary cereal and soda. "Well-okay-so-there's-this-fight-and-then-there's-exposition-then-Goku-goes-to-another-greenscreen-location-then-more-expostion-then-another-fight-and-more-expostion-and-another-fight...etc."

The story itself feels rather lame, and really quite small and uneventful. The villain Piccolo pretty much doesn't exist for a majority of the movie, making it hard to care about Goku and Bulma (sportin' a hairdo seemingly from the '80s') as they venture to collect some balls. How it's presented isn't much better. The movie tries to play itself as a anime, 'specially when it comes to humor. The worst example being Chow Yun Fat, overemoting as if he's doing mo-cap for some early playstation 1 game. There's just weird goofiness to the movie that's just offputting, not endearing as it's trying to be,

So, that leaves the fighting. Not being some expert on martial arts films, the fights still seem rather unimpressive...well the fights that I understand what was happening. While being able to follow the fights in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, the fights in Dragonball had me lost most of the time. Shot too tight, and seemingly missing frames, the fights are choppy boring messes. The film was low-budget too, and it shows.


----------



## ez (Jan 11, 2010)

rewatched Burn After Reading

8.5/10

Took more of a liking to it this time. And i now believe the movie wouldn't have been great without Pitt's character/performance.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Up 

9/10

I love Disney/Pixar movies, and this is one of the more touching movies in recent times that I've seen.  Especially since I didn't think I'd really like a movie about an old man and a random boy since I prefer the animal movies, so it was a nice pleasure to see it.  Not as epic and amazing as I might have assumed by some people watching it, but at the same time I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

Step up 2

8/10 for me


----------



## Mojim (Jan 11, 2010)

^ lolz same with me 

I just finished watching it like 30 minutes ago ;]

Step Up 2

Rate is 8.5/10 

Dance moves are awesome especially the finale showdown


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 11, 2010)

Red cliff ( 5 hour version) - Man, what an amazing movie, i wouldn't have mind if it was 10 hours! Great actors and awesome scenery, especially in bluray. Must see.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 11, 2010)

The Hangover - 10/10 It's so funny


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Dragonball Evolution-F*
> 
> I don't know why I watched this movie. I haven't been interested in Dragonball since my elementry school days (even then, Gundam was cooler), nonetheless anime in general for years. Wire-fu never got my fancy, which the trailers made it seem like it had a fair bit of it. So I didn't really have much investment to watch it just to see how bad it was. Yet I sat down and watched this eighty-five minute failure anyway.
> 
> ...



I thought the guy who played Yamcha was worse than Chow Yun Fat. Yamcha tried to sound like the dubbed Yamcha, and came across like some 90's camp action character. 

Personally, I kinded of liked Chow Yun Fat. Even though he goes over-the-top, I dont think he was as over-the-top as some of the other people. I thought he was amusing, whereas Goku and Picollo were boring.

The chick who played Bulma(Emily Rossun or something like that) also tried too hard to be the tough chick. For all future actresses who read this, if you ever get the part of a tough gal, don't act tough. The more tough you act, the more fake it looks. Be subtle!

Once again, I think DBE is a bad movie, but I've seen too many films that are worse for me to hate it that much......I'd rather watch it twice in a row instead of watching either Gamer or Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-li.

Anyway,

Curse of the Werewolf: C

I'm........really not sure. It's a hammer remake of the Wolf-man(so yes, I'll review it)......but I'm not sure if I like or dislike it......or maybe I don't like it, but admire it.....strange.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 11, 2010)

SHERLOCK HOLMES!~♥ 

TEN OUTTA TEN NO DOUBT ABOUT IT! 8D


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, Dragonball Evolution is off my list, I won't touch that if you paid me a million bucks.

Julie and Julia-I give it a 9/10, it was funny and I loved the storylines and
acting, especially Meryl's.  (I'm seeing It's Complicated, too.}

Nine-Not the Kidman one.  Good story, nice acting, and somewhat dark, but I loved it.  9/10

Coraline-What a fun movie!  A favorite of mine now!  9/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Martial, Wolfman remake? Yes or no? :ho


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 11, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. 7/10.
Wasn't as funny as I thought it would be, but it was an overall okay movie. Plot wasn't that strong, everything was to be expected. The strongest aspect were the actors, Robert Downey Jr and Jude Law made an excellent duo. The weakest aspect is that this movie doesn't allow the viewer one moment of peace. It was actually tiresome sitting there and watching this movie. I dare say even Transformers 2 was less exhausting, but maybe that's a slight exaggeration.


----------



## Akumaru13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Avatar 9/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

I like that part of Sherlock Holmes when he is sitting in the restaurant waiting for Watson and his fiancee. I just love how his brain looks at every single detail, possibly without himself even knowing it. :ho


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

Mojim said:


> ^ lolz same with me
> 
> I just finished watching it like 30 minutes ago ;]
> 
> ...



Im not that big on dance moves and stuff but it was cool 


The Express 10/10

Loved it, it says a true great story and teaches a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Martial, Wolfman remake? Yes or no? :ho



The new one? Well, I'm looking forward to it. The trailers are pretty awesome. My only worry is that they apparently keep reshooting scenes and thats why it's taking so long to come out.....Usually thats a bad sign.

But "Daybreakers" was actually made in 2007....and I loved that, so I have hopes.

Oddly, there havent been many remakes of the Wolf-man. I only know of the new one and the Hammer one(which wasn't so much a remake as much as it just took the original design of the wolf and made it more badass).


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2010)

Rudy 10/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The new one? Well, I'm looking forward to it. The trailers are pretty awesome. My only worry is that they apparently keep reshooting scenes and thats why it's taking so long to come out.....Usually thats a bad sign.
> 
> But "Daybreakers" was actually made in 2007....and I loved that, so I have hopes.
> 
> Oddly, there havent been many remakes of the Wolf-man. I only know of the new one and the Hammer one(which wasn't so much a remake as much as it just took the original design of the wolf and made it more badass).



My only fear is that it might be like Hellsing.


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yea:

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 7/10
Sometimes it had iffy CGI and the story is...still trying to work it out. 

Heath Ledger


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh yea:
> 
> The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 7/10
> Sometimes it had iffy CGI and the story is...still trying to work it out.
> ...



Yeah, I heard they really had to screw with the story as to not lose the previous footage.  

Really really too bad he's gone...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

Avatar


8 out of 10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2010)

Childs play 6/10

Childs play 2 6/10

Childs play 3 3/10

One of the dumbest movies I've seen.


----------



## Munken (Jan 12, 2010)

Oldboy

10/10

wow...just wow


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2010)

Italics said:


> Yeah, I heard they really had to screw with the story as to not lose the previous footage.
> 
> Really really too bad he's gone...



Nah, it wasn't that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The devil placed a bargin with Doctor Parnassus that he'll be immortal but he'll get every child he bares at the age of 16. So they do another bet, betting that whoever gets to 5 souls first (its explained in the movie) will keep the daughter. But Parnassus's dream business isn't doing so good and here comes along Tony (Heath Ledger) who helps them gain four souls, but he has amnesia from getting knocked out and hanged.

They kill off Tony. 
I liked him, even though he was made out to be a douchebag.




I kinda get the story now.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2010)

Antwone Fisher good film if I say so myself 8.5/10 

Had a good story to it.


----------



## C?k (Jan 12, 2010)

*Daybreakers*: I wasnt sure about this movie at first, but after i found myself thinking about it and i really liked the concept and how it was probably the first film _ive_ heard of that followed on with the idea of vampires being the dominant species over humans

it was however relatively short in comparison to the rising standards of 2-2:30 hour long movies and felt they should have done more in the time they used :/ story line was a bit predictable in some senses, but nonetheless, definitely worth watching


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 12, 2010)

Munken said:


> Oldboy
> 
> 10/10
> 
> wow...just wow



Also just saw it, well made movie. Main character is a great actor!

But I think I should see it again because I didn't get some parts. Like why he goes to the hypnolady in the end and what's supposed to be in the purple box for mido..


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea, I wish it was longer. Explore more of the female character, she was so dull that I don't even remember her name.


----------



## C?k (Jan 12, 2010)

^ you talking bout daybreakers? i agree, i didnt find her very interesting as a character


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I just learned that The Wolf Man remake was directed by Joe Johnston, who did Jurassic Park 3!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

By that admission alone, that means Wolf Man will be CGI whoring with no skill or zest behind the camerawork.

I know a lot of people dislike JP2, but Spielberg did a fine damn good directing job there. It felt like the CGI was under his control, not that he was being controlled by the CGI. Johnston's lack of Spielberg skills was so evident.

He's done good movies too......but I fear Wolf-Man will be like another Jp3. My only hope is that based from the trailers, it looks atmospheric.

One thing I like about remaking the Wolf Man(I dont mind remaking old classics as long as its not "The Day the Earth Stood Still") is that I miss the days of the old school horror. Old school as in taking place in the 1800's and such. Ah, the good ole days of castles, barons, counts and Peter Cushings.......good times.


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2010)

C?k said:


> ^ you talking bout daybreakers? i agree, i didnt find her very interesting as a character



Yea.



MartialHorror said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I just learned that The Wolf Man remake was directed by Joe Johnston, who did Jurassic Park 3!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Well, hopefully he won't wank over CGI this time.


----------



## ez (Jan 12, 2010)

up in the air

finally got to watch this. it was much better than i thought it'd be. definitely one of the better movies in '09, if only due to how well the leading actors performed. 

8.5/10


----------



## Extasee (Jan 12, 2010)

Sherlockholmes. 9/10 I lol'd


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 13, 2010)

_The Craft_ with Neve Campbell. What a brilliant film.6/10.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ink- its an indie movie put prob one of the best indie movies i have seen in a while. it gets better the longer you watch it. 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

But Joe Johnston made Jumanji and the CGI was used fantastically in that movie


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 13, 2010)

The Hangover

9/10

Hilarious movie. The actors are great and the storyline isn't overused in anyway. Any comedy fan should check it out. Hell, my Aunt hates these types of movies, and I got her to watch it and she loved it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> _The Craft_ with Neve Campbell. What a brilliant film.6/10.



what ever happened to Neve Campbell......Haven't really seen her in anything important since "Scream 3", if "Scream 3" was important itself....

Ennoea: I liked Jumangi as a kid, but now I cant even watch it. The CGI is so..............bad. I mean, worse than "Mortal Kombat 2" bad.

Oh, I'm going through all my pages to determine the most popular review on my site(I think I posted something like this already), I'm still not done, but here is my current top 10.

1)The Dark Knight- 161 hits
2)Against the Dark- 142
3)Dragonball: The Magic Begins- 138
4)District 9- 134
5)Dragonball Evolution- 119
6)The Day the Earth Stood Still(2008) - 79
6)Drag me to Hell- 79
7)Cannibal Holocaust- 68
7)Death Note- 68
8)Friday the 13th(2009) - 67
9)Bangkok Dangerous(2008) - 60
9)Eraserhead- 60
9)The Fourth Kind- 60
10)Criminally Insane 2(Crazy Fat Ethel 2) - 58
10)Dawn of the Dead(1978)- 58

I'm not even halfway done.....but damn this is a strange list. I expect Dark Knight, District 9, and even DBE......But Criminally Insane 2? Bangkok Dangerous? AGAINST THE DARK! I cant believe my 2nd most popular review so far is a Steven Seagal movie........


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

You underestimate the power of Steven Segal.

Btw MH which one of the Dawn of the Dead movies did you like more?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2010)

The original. Imo, it tackles drama, comedy, horror and eventually perfectly. I love it. With that said, I also enjoyed the remake. But not on the same level, and it's not like the "Day of the Dead" remake which I also enjoyed, but as a guilty pleasure. The Dawn remake is a genuinelly exciting and intense film. Just has lame characters.

Momento: A

Holy shit you guys were right. I might give it an A+, but there are a few holes. With that said, they might not be holes. The movie can easily be confusing so I might've overlooked a few things. I'll rewatch it within the week to see if I still feel that way.

Anyway, on Seagal, not all of my reviews of his films are that popular. "Flight of Fury"(the only other Seagal movie I've gotten to so far) had 25.....which is decent, but not THAT popular. Maybe it's the whole "Steven Seagal Vs Vampires" thing that is interesting....

Regardless, review will be up tomorrow(I'm sure that will make Chee happy so that she won't have to prep reviews of movies she probably doesn't care about for once).


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Memento, Martial, M*e*mento.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Memento should have been chosen as the film of the decade.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, whatever.

Edit: For once, I agree with you Rukia. It would be a worthy one up there at least.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Memento is one of those films you can rewatch. You can constantly discover new things with every rewatch.

Like the Batman signal in the background of one of the scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

And while we are airing grievances.  With the Oscars right around the corner; I'm hearing a lot of fans suggest that Avatar deserves a Best Picture Nomination.  No it fucking doesn't!  The acting was mediocre, the plot was the same old recycled Pocahontas nonsense that we have seen for years.

If anything, Cameron should lose an Oscar during the awards show.  Titanic should be stripped of the award and it should be presented to the superior LA Confidential.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

It will get a nomination, there are 10 movie slots now. It doesn't deserve it though.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2010)

hellboy 2 the golden army 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

10 movie slots?  Who came up with that fucking idea?  They are handing out Best Picture nods like fucking candy now.  I bet even The Hangover will get a nomination now.  (Good movie, but not that good.)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

> I bet even The Hangover will get a nomination now. (Good movie, but not that good.)



I just threw up in my mouth.

Avatar does not deserve any awards other than ones about CGI. Oh god I hope D9 doesn't fucking get nominated or some shit either.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> 10 movie slots?  Who came up with that fucking idea?  They are handing out Best Picture nods like fucking candy now.  I bet even The Hangover will get a nomination now.  (Good movie, but not that good.)



Lots of movies released per year. Most of them are crap, but 5 movie slots aren't enough. Especially since last year, The Wrestler didn't get nominated.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Death Proof 7/10

Sex and the City meets The Hitchhiker. Fun movie, even if Kurt Russell became a total wuss by the end.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

What about your review for Planet Terror?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Lots of movies released per year. Most of them are crap, but 5 movie slots aren't enough. Especially since last year, The Wrestler didn't get nominated.


Five slots is fine.

They just need to stop nominating shit like The Reader.

Really, it's not like ten slot are really going to change what movies win. The Dark Knight wouldn't have won if it got one of the ten slots.

It's just a way to appease fanboys and a excuse for more dvds to have "Nominated for best picture" on their cover


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Will watch Planet Terror now, hope its good. Rose McGowan really annoys me but I'll try to ignore her.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Five slots is fine.
> 
> They just need to stop nominating shit like The Reader.


I still haven't seen that.  It doesn't seem like you are giving it your recommendation either.

Is Sarah Polley still alive?  I like her and pretty much everything I have ever seen her in; but damn, it seems like I haven't seen her in around 5 years now.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw about an hour of that movie. Not impressed from what I saw.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Memento should have been chosen as the film of the decade.



......


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2010)

Planet Terror rapes Death Proof..........literally.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't like either Grindhouse movie that much.  Death Proof was even worse than Jackie Brown imo.  Planet Terror was at least funny.

Machete, the fake trailer at the start of the film is apparently coming out this summer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Im not taking these films seriously at all. I did think Death Proof had way too much unnecessary dialogue tho.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im not taking these films seriously at all. I did think Death Proof had way too much unnecessary dialogue tho.



The Director's Cut doesn't help. That whole black and white scene deserved being cut.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

I watched the Director's cut. The black and white sequence was weird, Tarantino must have some foot fetish.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Tarantino has a bad-ass taste in music though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Tarantino has a bad-ass taste in music though.



Yeah, but Scorsese has him beat when it comes to working it into the film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the Director's cut. The black and white sequence was weird, Tarantino must have some foot fetish.


Well yeah.  Where have you been.  His foot fetish is on display in Pulp Fiction (discussion between Travolta and Jackson), Kill Bill (Uma Thurman), Jackie Brown (Bridget Fonda), and Inglorious Basterds (Diane Kruger).



Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, but Scorsese has him beat when it comes to working it into the film.


I love in The Departed when Shipping Up To Boston came on.  Perfect fucking timing.

Tarantino is hit and miss with his music.  He takes some big risks though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

God, I can't remember the music in The Departed to save my life. I think I need to rewatch it again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

This is the one Scorsese always uses.  Taxi Driver, Casino, Goodfellows, and The Departed off the top of my head.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc8RWBQW4DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Fucking Youtube is too slow for me today, I'll have to watch it later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Intro to The Departed.  Same song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH661czahXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 13, 2010)

Most recently seen Tarantino flick - Inglorious Bastards.  Pitt was just HYSTERICAL.  Hugo Stiglitz tore it up   I was particularly fond of his "night of long knives" scene with the face, and the pillow, and the knife, and the stabbing, stabbing, stabbing.  

 out of


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, but Scorsese has him beat when it comes to working it into the film.



I actually disagree here. But with that said, Tarantino tends to borrow this from other directors(mostly Sergio Leone), so I'm not sure I can completely say that Scorsese has him beat when it comes to working it into the film.

But of course, Sergio Leone beats them all. The scores in leone's film often have visible music that is linked to the score.

Edit: Oh yeah

The Code: D+

Generic heist movie. Long ago, direct-to-video films had budgets, although not enough to market for theaters. Then came the cheap-ass DTV era I grew up with, where movies could be distributed even having a 1,000 dollar budget. But now, DTV have budgets again....How the hell does Morgan Freeman and Antonia Banderez appear in these movies? I mean, there careers arent floundering or anything.....


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Zombieland 7/10

It was funny, entertaining and the balance between comedy and gore was done right. It had downsides, no story, silly love shit and a slow middle kinda dampened the movie but overall best zombie movie since Shaun. Woody Harrelson was magnificent as was Bill Murray.

Some of the decisions made by the characters were rather stupid tho, especially the amusement park stuff. I wanted slap those two bitches.



> How the hell does Morgan Freeman and Antonia Banderez appear in these movies? I mean, there careers arent floundering or anything.....



Probably threatened their families judging by the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Antonia Banderez?  Momento?  Are the typos deliberate, Martial?  Or do you just not give a darn?  I can't tell.

I would agree that neither of those guys are struggling right now.  They aren't yet in Cuba Gooding Jr territory.  Cuba was an Oscar winning actor and had been good in several other movies.  But he stopped reading scripts and wrecked his career.  He took the jobs that offered the most cash and found himself on a gay cruise ship, found himself mushing sled dogs, and ended up assisting Ed Harris in Radio.  Now the best work he can get is as a Michael Jordan fanboy in underwear commercials.  It's quite sad.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just watched Jackie Brown a few hours ago. Great movie. A- .

As for the music debate, I prefer Sergio Leone to Scorcese or Tarantino but to a substantial degree it's a subjective thing imo. Great directors use music in brilliant ways, that goes for many more.


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 14, 2010)

The last movie i watched was being john malkovich, gotta say it was an amazing movie. Spike Jonze is an amazing and creative director from the movies i've seen he has great potential (including adaptation) and i loved how john cusack acted throughout the whole pic. A+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Antonia Banderez?  Momento?  Are the typos deliberate, Martial?  Or do you just not give a darn?  I can't tell.
> 
> I would agree that neither of those guys are struggling right now.  They aren't yet in Cuba Gooding Jr territory.  Cuba was an Oscar winning actor and had been good in several other movies.  But he stopped reading scripts and wrecked his career.  He took the jobs that offered the most cash and found himself on a gay cruise ship, found himself mushing sled dogs, and ended up assisting Ed Harris in Radio.  Now the best work he can get is as a Michael Jordan fanboy in underwear commercials.  It's quite sad.



Dont give a darn, although Momento was a genuine mistake. The Antonia Banderez part.......I must've been really out of it. 

lol, speaking of which, Cuba has done some DTV videos I intend to watch, although dunno if I'll review them. I'm only watching the ones with passable reviews though.

I have to admit that Cuba isn't an actor that interests me when it comes to crap. I'll watch anything Steven Seagal does, but I'll only watch Cuba's work if it's "good", or interests me for some reason.

He did one comedy I kind of like........Can't remember the title, but he was supposed to lead a church choir or something.....wasn't good, but it was pretty amusing(compared to his later works).

Ugh, dont get me started on that gay cruise one. I actually find the idea to be great, but the movie was so dull......I cant even say I remember it. In fact, I vaguely remember renting it once, but I dont even know if I bothered watching it.....I think I did.......I guess my mind just forced the bad memory out.


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

500 Days of Summer: 9/10

Loved it. Only part that bugged me was that whole choreographed dancing part. It was kind of lame, but besides that it was an awesome movie...fuck, I need to find a gf


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 14, 2010)

300

Must be the third time I see it but now in Blu-ray and new surroundsystem. I like .


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> 500 Days of Summer: 9/10
> 
> Loved it. Only part that bugged me was that whole choreographed dancing part. It was kind of lame, but besides that it was an awesome movie...fuck, I need to find a gf



That part was funny, the part where he looks into the car window reflection and Harrison Ford winks back was awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Reservoir Dogs 8/10 good movie i like tarintinos style. he is good. 
Pulp Fiction 10/10 my favorite taritono movie. samuel l jackson and john travolta were good in this movie.


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> That part was funny, the part where he looks into the car window reflection and Harrison Ford winks back was awesome.



Okay, THAT part was awesome, but not the rest..I don't know, it just seemed so random and really unneeded..


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

I liked it, just showed how happy he was when he had sex with her.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

The Soloist 7/10 okay movie. should have been better with the good actors like Jammie Foxx and Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

The Soloist 6/10

I hate movies with overly religious tones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Soloist 6/10
> 
> I hate movies with overly religious tones.



Yet you give it a 6/10?

(I dont remember it having religious tones.....although I agree on the rating).


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

The Soloist didn't impress me, I didn't feel for the characters whatsoever and the pacing made me tired.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

The Spiritual Boxer 7/10

Good movie, perhaps more of a comedy than a good Kung fu movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2010)

Surf Ninjas: 9.5/10.

Still terrific.  I think I will go with 3 Ninjas next.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrUMxuwl2FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

I've seen that movie 4 times, 3 ninja's is awesome. Okay its utter shit but the younger me loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2010)

This should be a nostalgia weekend.  I need to watch a lot of shit I enjoyed 20 years ago and see how I feel about it now.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Surf Ninjas: 9.5/10.
> 
> Still terrific.  I think I will go with 3 Ninjas next.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrUMxuwl2FA[/YOUTUBE]



agree it was a good ninja. and 3 ninjas was good to. i liked them when i was small.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Soloist didn't impress me, I didn't feel for the characters whatsoever and the pacing made me tired.



Same. It was a well done movie, but it failed to really be effective.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2010)

*It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World/富贵逼人 (1987) *- 8.5/10

*It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World 2/富贵再逼人 (1988)* - 9/10

*It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World 3/富贵再三逼人 (1989)* - 9/10

A fun series that portrays the typical mentality and demeanour of an average Hong Kong middle-class family in a satirical way. It depicts Hong Kong people as face-saving (too concerned about one's self-image), money-craving, but also very caring for their family. 


*Her Fatal Ways/表姐,你好嘢! (1991)* - 9/10

*Her Fatal Ways 2/表姐,你好嘢! 2 (1991)* - 7/10
*
Her Fatal Ways 3/表姐,你好嘢! 3 之大人驾到 (1993)* - 9.5/10

*Her Fatal Ways 4/表姐,你好嘢! 4 之情不自禁 (1994)* - 8/10

This super-hilarious series shows how Hong Kong people viewed China in general before 1997 (usually in a bad light, partly due to lack of understanding). It pokes fun at the bad habits and ignorance of mainland people, the cultural difference between capitalist Hong Kong and socialist China, and also the relationship between Taiwan and China. I guess it's safe to say you won't see these topics being bluntly featured in Hong Kong films anymore, which sort of made the series all the more invaluable. 


*Rec*

I had to complete it in 3 sittings, stopping every time I felt like throwing up. Not because it's too gross and repulsive, but simply the camera was too shaky for my motion sickness or whatever it's called (I can't play FPS games such as Counter-strike or I would puke. But strangely, I had no problem watching _Cloverfield_. Actually, _Cloverfield_ is one of my favourite monster films of all time.) Other than the dizziness problem, I think the film was fairly nicely made. Though, I'm certainly not a fan of zombie genre.

7.5/10


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2010)

Inglorious Bastards 8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Defender/中南海保镖 (1994)*

Some people called it the Hong Kong version of _The Bodyguard_.



There are plenty of reasons to not like it: the plot is clich? and unconvincing, the entire film is mistake-ridden, the movie physics is not just bad, it's insulting to the viewers' intelligence. But for some reasons, the memories of certain scenes have stayed with me for over a decade, since the first time I saw this film. There is something curiously powerful and captivating about this film that had left an indelible imprint on my young and impressionable mind. I guess it's the hotness of Christy Chung and the coolness of Jet Li, and how, when the two met each other, the latter was slowly but surely being melted by the former, that did this to me.

9/10


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 15, 2010)

sin city 8.5/10 

awesome comic adaptation. dark, noir, tasty dialog. jessica alba is just pek


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Born in East LA 7/10 funny movie cheech marin is a a good comedian 
Scareface 10/10 love this movie never get tired of seeing it over again


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2010)

Book of Eli: B-

Well made, but not the action flick that the trailers made it out to be. Im not really sure what it is..........

lol, interestingly enough, the theme from "Once Upon a Time in America" is whistled by one of the bad guys a few times. Loved that.

I'll review it, but dont expect it till tomorrow.


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

_Inglorious Bastards_ 9/10

Not bad.


----------



## Icer (Jan 15, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 9/10 Great movie, music and Downey and Law make a good team.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 15, 2010)

_Sin Nombre_ *8.5* out of 10

The cinematography was fantastic. Brutal and shocking at times and was an overall enjoyable watch.

Was not expecting the ending , which was a bit tragic.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 15, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 8/10

Very entertaining movie, far more than I expected with a comic relief that looked suspicious in the trailers but ended fitting perfectly into the mood of the movie. Downey Jr and Law make great performances and they are a great couple on screen. Plot was nice and well paced accompanied with a nice direction and a score than I liked a lot too. Pretty recommended.


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2010)

West Egg said:


> _Sin Nombre_ *8.5* out of 10
> 
> The cinematography was fantastic. Brutal and shocking at times and was an overall enjoyable watch.
> 
> Was not expecting the ending , which was a bit tragic.



Love that movie.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 15, 2010)

Alien: 8/10

A classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2010)

The Tournament(2009) - A-

Holy shit this movie was awesome......Pure old school action.


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

G.I. Joe

/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 15, 2010)

Up in the Air- 10/10.

Beautiful, witty, and damn touching. After you see Clooney's character and the life he leads, you begin to realize why there are such long shots of him staring at an airliner.

This deserves Best Picture over Avatar anyday.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

West Egg said:


> _Sin Nombre_ *8.5* out of 10
> 
> The cinematography was fantastic. Brutal and shocking at times and was an overall enjoyable watch.
> 
> Was not expecting the ending , which was a bit tragic.



i liked this movie a lot. the end was unexpected i agree


----------



## Ash (Jan 15, 2010)

Fame (2009)

4/10. Too much shit going on. Everything just flashed by without making much sense, especially the drama. *disappointed* Good music though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 16, 2010)

*The Book of Eli 7.5/10 *Its decent.

The ending completely ruined it. That's all I can say. Not even the 3rd act, i mean the very last 45 seconds of the movie ruined the movie. Now, if you dont know what book Denzel is carrying by the trailers, then im not going to spoil it for you (even though you should know what it is. Its obvious and not really even a spoiler in the movie); but all I can say is wow.

The premise was good, but the execution fell flat. Kinda like that Will Smith movie with the CGI zombies. The movie was predictable, not in the way that you knew what was gonna happen all the time, but you were like a step ahead of each scene. Im trying to think of a way to say what I mean about the 2nd half of the movie without spoiling anything, but the best I can say is that the movie just got way too serious into with the subject. The final act failed to deliver but it still wasnt THAT BAD. It was the very very last minuet of the movie, that just made it self destruct IMO. It was so bad everyone in the theater was laughing, no joke. This was basically what everyone in the theater was like right before the the horrible event im talking about:

_"No...no. They're not...no. There's no way their gonna...no, that would just be silly. Movie, im serious. Don't you do it! No. NO. *NOOOOOOOO!"*_

People in the back of the theater were laughing their ass off, people everyone were just shaking their heads. It was a giant face palm moment. . I dont think ive ever seen a movie that just killed itself the way this one did, everybody left the theater all disappointed and pissed.

Anyways to wrap it up. For most of this movie I was thinking Denzel's character was the definitely one of the most badass ive ever seen. Denzel and Oldman's acting was top notch, everybody else was passable. The plot was decent, exactly what I thought it was gonna be. Half way through the movie was still decent, but not as great. Third (final) act was passable, although it didn't really deliver as much as it should have it still wasnt that bad. Final minuet, self destructed everything. Let's just say I was gonna give it an 8/10...before the final act, and 7.8 before the final min....

Infact, Im still facepalming because of the ending

/rant

Am I overreacting? A little, but the final final final part is just terrible. The plot was good enough, the acting was good, the cinematography was good. I mean, go see it...its not bad enough where its like "DONT SEE THIS MOVIE", just walk out as soon as the sky gets all blueish and green at the final part.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2010)

*Big Fan-A*

A great little film about a sports fanatic. Patton Oswalt plays Paul Aufiero, a Giants fan who's love for the team goes beyond the norm and is a flat-out obsession. Big Fan avoids the easiest mistake to make, which is just using Paul as a prop to make mean-spirited jokes. Sure, there is humor derived from his quirks, but Paul is a fully-fleshed out person, just with a different outlook on life than everyone else.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

Roy said:


> 500 Days of Summer: 9/10
> 
> Loved it. Only part that bugged me was that whole choreographed dancing part. It was kind of lame, but besides that it was an awesome movie...fuck, I need to find a gf



i think that bollywood dance is okay. and i agree 500 days of summer is awesome, but when i watched it for the second time i found it kinda too sweet. its not better than before sunrise/sunset


----------



## Vanity (Jan 16, 2010)

*Daybreakers*

8/10

It was pretty good. It was a pretty unique concept for vampires. Very original really. I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> *The Book of Eli 7.5/10 *Its decent.
> 
> The ending completely ruined it. That's all I can say. Not even the 3rd act, i mean the very last 45 seconds of the movie ruined the movie. Now, if you dont know what book Denzel is carrying by the trailers, then im not going to spoil it for you (even though you should know what it is. Its obvious and not really even a spoiler in the movie); but all I can say is wow.
> 
> ...



Dude, that ending was boss, especially if you saw it coming through the subtle hints of the movie. But to each his own I guess


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw "The Invasion" on dvd. Saw it over a year ago in a theatre and still think it's an ok movie. Don't understand why so many people dislike it. Nicole Kidman did a very good job once again. Story was typical. I'm giving it a 7/10.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

The Invasion remake sucked. The acting was terrible and dialog was stiff. Do yourself a favor and watch the 1970s remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers.

I haven't seen the original 1950s one, so I can't recommend that, but rent that too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2010)

I wasnt a big fan of the Invasion either.......


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

Avatar 3d
9/10             .


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 6.5/10. It was ok but wasn't anything special.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2010)

Iron Man: 9/10.

Still better than TDK.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

adventureland 8/10 perfect potrayal of young life with 80th tone


----------



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2010)

Dorian Grey... It sucked. D:


----------



## ez (Jan 16, 2010)

Army of Darkness

8.5/10

i never did watch the movie in its entirety before this day, but i'm glad i did so. pretty hilarious. full of so many damn cheesy lines that it's hard to believe. i loved the skellies...


----------



## krome (Jan 16, 2010)

_Let the Right One In_ 10/10

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 16, 2010)

_The Hurt Locker_: Fucking fantastic.

_Julie/Julia_: Definitely decent. For being as generic as it was, the decent acting, style, and gorgeous looking food, made it pretty enjoyable. Not a good movie to watch if you're looking forward to a less interesting dinner.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Book of Eli 6/10

Run of the Mill apocalypse movie with a Biblical twist. Seriously silly stuff with some incredibly moronic scenes, but it was enjoyable. A couple walked out of the showing I went to when the twist was revealed at the end

I wish they explained things tho.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

So what is this twist you people keep talking about?

I'm not gonna bother to see it, but I'm interested in this ending-of-crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's blind




It really stupid especially since he fights like Neo for half the movie.

Watch it, its like The Happening, really moronic but well worth for the lulz.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh, seems like a pointless twist. I haven't seen the movie so I can't really say but sounds like it was thrown in there just to be "badass."


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of The Happenings... 

The Happenings - 7/10. Ok, but really didn't make sense


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His condition has links with other things, he carries around the last bible on earth and the bad guys get hold of it, but in the end its revealed he's blind so its in braille and useless to everyone but him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, okay. That's not bad then.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dude, that ending was boss, especially if you saw it coming through the subtle hints of the movie. But to each his own I guess



No no no, im not talking about that part. *Read spoiler all you guys who saw Book of Eli *


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the twist that he was blind. That was cool.

I was talking about Mila Kuniz line, "I have to do this" or whatever she said trying to be all badass and it failed horribly. It was lame and everyone laughed it was so unbelievable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm seeing Book of Eli tomorrow.

*G.I. Joe*
It's no surprise that the movie is stupid. The plot's stupid, the dialogues stupid, Snake Eye's lips are stupid. Everyone knew that going in, but the film just doesn't work as mindless popcorn movie. After a promising first action scene, the film quickly devolves into blandness, with each scene trying to ratchet up the craziness as it was losing my interest.

So yeah, the film is bad, but it's not bad enough to where it's "so bad it's good." The film is just boring and not worth the time.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

Last Theater Movie: Saw VI, that was 9/10 did a good job of tieing up loose ends. Just wish they answered what happened to Dr. Gormon.

Last DVD MOvie: Hot Fuzz: 10/10 excellent movie.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea, I agree with you Vono. Even the action scenes were boring. I was also distracted by the mediocre CGI.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I agree with you Vono. Even the action scenes were boring. I was also distracted by the mediocre CGI.



That last set piece was just a clusterfuck of bad CGI and Sommers wishing he could have directed Star Wars.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahah, totally. 

I kept wondering when the movie was going to end, it was so dragged out.


----------



## oldgreg (Jan 17, 2010)

avatar 10/10
 pure awesome


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> That last set piece was just a clusterfuck of bad CGI and Sommers wishing he could have directed Star Wars.



The CGI looked a lot better on DVD(Im presuming this is how you saw it?), but it freaking SUCKED at times in the theater. The worst scene for me had to be when the Eifel tower is destroyed and the bad guys ship is flying away. It looked like an unconvincing effect that was given an even worse green screen treatment.

On the Book of Eli twist 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Him being blind and kicking ass isnt THAT stupid.....Well, maybe it is......But Zatoichi did it, and no one bothered complaining. 

But I was a bit bugged at how it seemed like he could see throughout most of the movie....Most blind people act like......Well, the blind lady. When people spoke to them, he looked like he was looking at them, making it almost feel as if they added that twist in post production.

However, there are enough hints to suggest otherwise.....like Eli going in the shadows to fight all those dudes early on. 




Memento: A

Still as good as the first time watching it, and when you think about it, the twist really is pretty obvious............

My opinion didnt raise as I expected it....But I loved it all the same.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 17, 2010)

the man from earth - 10/10 watch it now!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

How can anyone say Avatar was good? That was such a trailer hype movie.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> How can anyone say Avatar was good? That was such a trailer hype movie.



its difficult to maintain great visual with good plot, look at transformers. and Avatar prevail in both. also dealing with 60% CG and 40% live action is something that only james fucking cameron could deliver so well, so far


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

No they don't. Transformers was only decent because I'm a Transformer fanboy at heart. That's the only reason I liked it. Plus Megatron rules.

James Cameron use to have great special effects before me made them not special. Avatar made special effects not special and just effects.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 17, 2010)

well each is into their own opinion. transformers rotf is my worst movie this year tbh, high expectation elevated and crushed in matter of hour.

yeah but this whole thing was planned like years ago, thats amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Treasure Hunter/刺陵*

Saw this review on imdb. Couldn't have put it better myself. 



> For what it's worth, I had rather enjoyed the first Kevin Chu - Jay Chou cinematic collaboration in Kung Fu Dunk. Thinking that their follow up film in The Treasure Hunter would be somewhere along the same vein, despite the obvious lifts from films such as Indiana Jones, The Mummy franchise and just about every desert based Hollywood film out there, I'd had rather they really go all out to copy those elements outright, than to come up with this half baked film doomed with a nonsensical story plagued with bad acting throughout.
> 
> I suppose the pairing of two of the hottest Taiwanese celebrities in Jay Chou and Lin Chiling (after her maiden outing in John Woo's Red Cliff) would be a no brainer, except that the attempt here is pretty much lame (oh how I hate to use this word), since a supposed romance turned out to be worse than the indecisive ones faced by the lovebirds from Twilight. Here there is absolutely zero chemistry between the leads, in a romance that's plagued by a courtship full of crap dialogue that will make you foam in the mouth, and a love that's so cloy and coy, that it'll make Bella and Edward look like they actually know what they're doing.
> 
> ...



6/10


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

Backdraft 9/10 good movie
Bram Stokers Dracula 8/10 Gary Olman played a good Dracula


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The CGI looked a lot better on DVD(Im presuming this is how you saw it?), but it freaking SUCKED at times in the theater. The worst scene for me had to be when the Eifel tower is destroyed and the bad guys ship is flying away. It looked like an unconvincing effect that was given an even worse green screen treatment.



Blu-ray, which may have made it worse than in theaters.


----------



## Sine (Jan 17, 2010)

*Let The Right One In * 

How engrossingly gorgeous and rarely affecting     
adore it ;  5/5


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

The Incredibles 10/10

When the fook is the sequel coming out?


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

Avatar 8/10.  Fabulous effects, but the story's been done before...and before...and before...and before.  I was thinking Dances with Wolves, Furngully, Pocahontas, etc. all wrapped into one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

nightmistress said:


> Avatar 8/10.  Fabulous effects, but the story's been done before...and before...and before...and before.  I was thinking Dances with Wolvers, Furgully, Pocahontas, etc. all wrapped into one.



[YOUTUBE]O9bsHAXwaEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Was Dune any good?


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 17, 2010)

The Book of Eli. 10/10 fo sho.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Was Dune any good?



It's...odd.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Odd in a good way, or a bad way?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Incredibles 10/10
> 
> When the fook is the sequel coming out?


Chee gives out 10's way too easily.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

It's my rating system, I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Was Dune any good?



HA HA HA HA HA HA!
















No. 

Speaking of Sci-fi that's not that good...

*Blade Runner-5/10*

See if you can follow this logic with me:

A corporation makes super-powered robot slaves that are indistinguishable from humans and equipped with emotions and false memories; they can only be identified through a voluntary specialized polygraph test or them freaking out and doing something robot-like. No one thought of some sort of fail-safe beyond "Oh, they'll die in four years!" The utility of making these robots emotionally-sensitive, sapient beings is never explained, thus you can assume nothing but sadism as a motivating factor. Anyway, these robots are notorious for malfunctioning, revolting, and killing people. The creators also took the time to give each menial labor robot a unique face and personality (how sweet!) making them even more difficult to track. All of this logistic hell is avoidable if the people in charge would A) STOP MAKING THESE FUCKING PSYCHO DEATH ROBOTS and/or B)STOP MAKING THESE PSYCHO DEATH ROBOTS LOOK EXACTLY LIKE PEOPLE!

This movie takes a third option: Do all of the above stupid shit, but make a special division of police called Blade Runners to hunt them down. Genius. It's like adding a LEAD POISONING WING to hospitals to combat Chinese-manufactured toys instead of, you know, not making/importing lead-based toys. The most convoluted and circuitous way to address an issue, ever.

Then there's the 'Is Harrison Ford a Replicant' debate. According to Ridley Scott, he is; according to the story, he isn't. Confused? Deckard being a robot negates any emotional/thematic power the movie has and essentially amounts to a practical plot-hole to boot. No longer is it the story of a disillusioned man regaining his humanity through the wisdom of an automaton; it's everyone screwing with this guy's mind just to be dicks. The "live a long life" moral falls flat if Deckard has a 4 year life-span. Likewise, why make a non-powered replicant (complete w/ a drinking problem) to fight super-acrobatic death robots?

Scott pretty much fucks this movie coming and going and provides the rare justification for calling the director wrong.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lost in Translation 9/10

Good, but its the kinda movie I dont need to see again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2010)

lol, I love Blade Runner, but good points.

Ugh........I have a review I need to right today......


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG how can you give Blade Runner 5/10 WTH man, what did you watch OMFG!!!

I'd say 7, its your basic Sci Fi movie, if it wasn't for the visual effects this wouldn't be ranked so high.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> OMG how can you give Blade Runner 5/10 WTH man, what did you watch OMFG!!!
> 
> I'd say 7, its your basic Sci Fi movie, if it wasn't for the visual effects this wouldn't be ranked so high.



5/10 is my default "didn't really give the number score any thought, but felt like bitching about a movie" rating.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

yesman 7/10 okay movie but it was to much like liar liar. instead of not being able to lie he has to say yes to everything.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Dorian Gray 7/10

It wasn't as bad as others said it was. Didn't follow the book exactly, but as a film it still worked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

Blade Runner is overrated.


----------



## Koi (Jan 17, 2010)

The Phantom Menace - 7.5/10.  Darth Maul points abound!  Also I felt bad for Liam Neeson, being like the only truly good actor and having to carry the movie.  It introduces important themes and plot-points, though, and both the podrace and the last duel are highly entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

Koi said:


> Also I felt bad for Liam Neeson, being like the only truly good actor and having to carry the movie.


This.

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 17, 2010)

Avatar 10/10


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

The Lost Boys 8/10


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 18, 2010)

The Lovely Bones. I honestly can't even rate this, though I will say the first 15-20 minutes were perhaps the most hauntingly well done, captivating, scenes I've ever watched.


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2010)

Youth in Revolt. It was alright, it had its moment. 7.5/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 18, 2010)

The conversation with Gene Hackman. Nice movie, 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2010)

On Phantom Menace, I dont think the film is anywhere near as bad as people say.

I do have issues with it, based on memory, like the kids acting, Jar Jar's existence, but what I really hated about it was

1) Focusing on the boring race.
2) The lack of fashion: I sound so gay saying this, but the attire of the characters in the first 3 films were awesome.....from the Jedi clothing or the rebel clothing to the storm trooper suits....They were awesome and Phantom Menace looks lazy in comparison(Darth Maul is pretty awesome though).

Still, I thought it was an enjoyable film.....Hell, at times it was really inspired(the first 30 minutes were pretty awesome). Liam Neeson was great, and I was dismayed when he was killed. The fight scenes were also a lot better.

It is the worst of the series, but was it that bad? Nah, although I can understand why die-hard fans would hate it(it doesn't feel like a Star Wars movie really....)


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2010)

*2012*

Some of the scenes would require a generous suspension of disbelief, for instance, the main characters managed to outrun a giant earthquake in a car and then did the same during a supervolcano eruption. Other than that, I don't have much complaint and I find the film fairly entertaining (though it's probably not a good word to describe a disaster movie).

8/10


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 18, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *2012*
> 
> Some of the scenes would require a generous suspension of disbelief, for instance, the main characters managed to outrun a giant earthquake in a car and then did the same during a supervolcano eruption. Other than that, I don't have much complaint and I find the film fairly entertaining (though it's probably not a good word to describe a disaster movie).
> 
> 8/10



yeah, actually entertaining or not depends on our expectation. 2012 got many critics and bashed for its melodramatic stupid plot so i didnt have any good expectation towards it. but then i ended up just like you, 2012 was pretty good


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> On Phantom Menace, I dont think the film is anywhere near as bad as people say.
> 
> I do have issues with it, based on memory, like the kids acting, Jar Jar's existence, but what I really hated about it was
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxKtZmQgxrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes

7.5 out of 10.

Going in I knew it was more of an action movie than a mystery, but it was still a really fun movie. RDJ is awesome as sherlock, and it's pretty cool how they showed his thought process when he was fighting, but im also glad they only did it for a few takedowns.

Jude Law is pretty great as Watson, and had some of the funniest moments in the movie, especially when he's a dick to sherlock. 

Also, McAdams was hot and Strong was sinister...so they did their jobs pretty well.


----------



## Xion (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar

8/10

For what it did to 3D, how it influenced the industry, how it connected with audiences, and its amazing use of technology and the aesthetic experience.

Yeah the plot is extremely unoriginal and predictable, but I went in knowing that looking for something people connect to and going out of in awe. Avatar delivered completely in that area.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Insomnia 9/10

A lot of people agree, even I agreed with it, that Insomnia isn't Chris Nolan's best film. But I just rewatched it and it was great. Robin Williams was great in that serious role.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Dorian Gray 7/10
> 
> It wasn't as bad as others said it was. Didn't follow the book exactly, but as a film it still worked.



Ben Barnes = always works.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

He's pretty attractive.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 18, 2010)

The burbs ... 7/10


----------



## ez (Jan 18, 2010)

undercover brother 

8/10

a great satirical experience as usual


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> The burbs ... 7/10



Haha, you watched that last night too?


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 18, 2010)

The Book of Eli 
6.5/10
ending was complete shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Bear Walken, your set is too small for me to tell.  Road To Perdition?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm, continuing to get all the hits for my most popular reviews. Still not close to being done, but here is the current list.

1)The Haunting of Molly Hartley- 965
2)The Dark Knight- 161
3)Against the Dark- 142
4)Dragonball: The Magic Begins- 138
5)District 9- 134
6)Dragonball Evolution- 119
7)Gamer- 114
8)Avatar- 104
9)Halloween 4- 89
10)GI Joe: The Rise of Cobra- 83

glad that Avatar did well, and am surprised that Halloween 4 is that popular(It has even more hits than the original!)......But damn, The Haunting of Molly Hartley has always surprised me........Why does that have so many hits when it flopped at the box office and no one really cared for it.......

Something tells me that it will win as my most popular review.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

The Haunting of Molly Hartley was great, Martial.  Do you need a reminder?





Rukia said:


> Haunting of Molly Hartley: 9.0/10.  Combines successful elements from Rosemary's Baby, Omen, and The Exorcist.  The acting is top notch as well.  A marvel!





Rukia said:


> And when is the sequel for The Haunting of Molly Hartley going to come out?





Rukia said:


> The Haunting of Molly Hartley only had a 3% positive rating on RT?  Talk about a website losing credibility in a hurry!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2010)

You're opinion is about as worthwhile as Uwe Boll's opinion on his own movies......That, and you're LYING.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 18, 2010)

Boomerang - 7/10 - Very hilarious.  SO '90s!!  Halle Berry simply doesn't age...like...at ALL


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 18, 2010)

The Hangover. 9/10. Extremely hilarious, but a little gross at parts. Why the fuck would I want to see that naked Asian guy


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

> 1)The Haunting of Molly Hartley- 965



The hell                  ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2010)

I know. It has like 9 times the hits the Dark Knight has.......lol, going through my old reviews is entertaining........Man, a lot of my older work sucked. Carnosaur deserves better! 

Another surprise in terms of hits was "Gamer", a review I think pretty much sucked(although not as bad as the movie itself)......But I guess with that, the whole giving it a 0/4 would've gotten some interest.......

But Molly Hartley will always confuse me...maybe someone more popular linked my review or something.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Unless you sat at your computer all day, refreshing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But Molly Hartley will always confuse me...maybe someone more popular linked my review or something.


Sounds like a definite possibility.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 19, 2010)

push 5/10 if dakota fanning wasnt there it would be 3/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 19, 2010)

Hierro 4/10

Dissapointing spanish thriller about a chick whose kid dissapear in the isle of El Hierro in the Canary Islands. The images of the volcanic isle are pretty and the start point of the film is nice but there's a lot of Lynch alike dream scenes that are most of times ugly or unnecessary. The pacing is not always correct and the ending shows you the usual flashbacks to explain what we already fucking know like if people are retarded. Could have been far better.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 19, 2010)

District 9 - Best film I've seen since Cloverfield.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2010)

Its an odd feeling but the more people hype up D9 the more I hate it


> But Molly Hartley will always confuse me...maybe someone more popular linked my review or something.



Theres pleny of exorcism watching freaks out there who go and read every review of ghost/exorcism movies they can find. Im guessing thats the case here.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 19, 2010)

Koi said:


> Haha, you watched that last night too?





Rukia said:


> Bear Walken, your set is too small for me to tell.  Road To Perdition?



Yep to both.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

> Its an odd feeling but the more people hype up D9 the more I hate it



That's how I feel about Avatar. :|


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing more Emily Blunt this year.  I think she has a lot of talent and I haven't seen her nearly enough so far.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Leather heads 8/10 funny movie


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 19, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes.

7.5 for the movie + 1.0 for the whole Holmes x Watson they had going there = 8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2010)

*Bodyguards and Assassins/十月围城*

It struck the perfect balance between action and drama. The story is a fascinating mix of history and fiction, set in the year of 1906, when Dr Sun Yat Sen visited Hong Kong to hold a secret meeting with his fellow revolutionaries to discuss the plan to overthrow the corrupted Qing empire. The Qing government, upon learning this news, sent out a group of highly skilled assassins with the sheer goal of nipping the rebellion in the bud by killing its charismatic leader, Dr Sun. With the British government having decided to conveniently stay out of troubles, it's up to the businessman Li Yu Tang to gather a ragtag team of bodyguards, which consists of a 7-foot tall hawker, a teenage entertainer, a heartbroken beggar, a gambling-loving policeman (Donnie Yen) and about a dozen of defenseless rickshaw men, to protect Dr Sun and buy him as much time as possible for the meeting. The action sequences in this film are pretty spectacular, excellently paced and well-crafted. If you like martial arts films, this is a must-see. 

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> That's how I feel about Avatar. :|



Thats how I feel about both.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its an odd feeling but the more people hype up D9 the more I hate it


It's best to ignore hype when you see a movie. When I went to see Avatar I figured that it wouldn't be as good or as bad as most people say, and I was right.

I did the same with District 9 but I really enjoyed it. My reasons for liking it aren't the ones used in the hype though, I liked it because of the characters.


----------



## Roy (Jan 20, 2010)

Kill Bill 1 & 2: 8.5, 9.0

I like the second one better.

Scarface: 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2010)

Avatar - 7/10

Visually it was fantastic. Story wise it was nothing new. It did keep me interested throughout but I was hardly on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you guys looked through the Sundance Film Festival list?  Lots of stars making Indie films this year.  Just yesterday I asked about Sarah Polley and she is starring in one of the films with the most buzz!  

yeah, This one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

Just look at those casts. This year looks alittle less bleak now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2010)

Project A: A-

Arguably Jackie Chan's best film.

Howling 2: D-

lol inducing(I'll probably make a video review of it).


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 21, 2010)

New Moon is the last movie that I have seen in theaters so I can rate it 4 out of 5..Coz I really like the story as well as the cast overall its one of the best movie I have seen in 2009


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

What the fuck? You must be Rukia's dupe or something.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2010)

Chungking Express - 9/10
I was dubious at first. I didn't realize the movie blew me away until it was over.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2010)

forumer147 said:


> New Moon is the last movie that I have seen in theaters so I can rate it 4 out of 5..Coz I really like the story as well as the cast overall its one of the best movie I have seen in 2009



                                      .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

> New Moon is the last movie that I have seen in theaters so I can rate it 4 out of 5..Coz I really like the story as well as the cast overall its one of the best movie I have seen in 2009



Me too, it was so awesome!!!!!!!!!pek
Pattison luuks soo GOOOD!!!!!!
The story was awesome toooo!!! Not Cheezy like High School musical, it was about true love, who say's guys only want sex, they want to hold hand and just look at you, perfect man!!!!!! 

I can't wait fo rthe next one, im gonna start camping outside my cinema right nao!!!!


----------



## Ash (Jan 21, 2010)

Pandorum

I dunno how to rate this, I'm confused as to whether I liked it slightly or not at all. If you've seen Paul Anderson and co's other movies (Resident Evil, Event Horizon and such) then you'll have seen this movie. It's all of them rolled into one. Don't get me wrong, I love their movies; the RE films are some of my favorites, but this movie just doesn't work for me... I must give it a 5/10.

Also, Pandorum is space psychosis. I guess you can call it a cabin fever.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2010)

I am Legend 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2010)

forumer147 said:


> New Moon is the last movie that I have seen in theaters so I can rate it 4 out of 5..Coz I really like the story as well as the cast overall its one of the best movie I have seen in 2009


Why not 5 out of 5?


----------



## Kobe (Jan 21, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds 9/10


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 21, 2010)

Aliens: 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2010)

Bodyguard from Beijing - 7/10
Actions scenes were real good. Plot was very pedestrian. I did not like the ending at all. 


*Spoiler*: _End of movie spoiler_ 



Seriously, does he die? Thats what I think as he got stabbed by that sword and he pulled it out when he killed the guy plus got shot twice. he says that sword causes massive blood lose. But the fact that he gave Po all that money and gave her his old watch makes me think that he could be alive as well since how could he have set all that up? If he is alive he didn't hook up with the girl because of the whole honor thing even though she was practically throwing herself at him. so instead they just show a picture of him in front of the china flag when he leaves hong kong. just really disappointing.




Also the dvd I got from netflix must be really old and poorly made as the subtitles didn't really come up when properly from the person that was talking at the time so it was hard to tell what each person was saying. Several misspelled words including Beijing on the title screen, which was spelled Bejing. lol.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2010)

Nakor said:


> *Spoiler*: _End of movie spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, does he die? Thats what I think as he got stabbed by that sword and he pulled it out when he killed the guy plus got shot twice. he says that sword causes massive blood lose. But the fact that he gave Po all that money and gave her his old watch makes me think that he could be alive as well since how could he have set all that up? If he is alive he didn't hook up with the girl because of the whole honor thing even though she was practically throwing herself at him. so instead they just show a picture of him in front of the china flag when he leaves hong kong. just really disappointing.





*Spoiler*: __ 



He was alive. He was in that car shown at the end. He left Michelle his old watch (and kept the new watch Michelle gave him), which in a way was telling her the feeling was mutual. But he decided not to further their relationship, probably because he felt that they were from two very different worlds and also Jet Li didn't want to ruin the relationship between Michelle and her boyfriend (who was also his employer in the mission).


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2010)

Zombieland 8/10. I didn't enjoy the movie at first, the second half was much better. Fucking Bill Murray ..

I was going to rate it a 7/10, but Bill was awesome and the later half of the movie was more enjoyable.

oh, and that Wichita chick is fucking hawt


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 8/10

Enjoyed the whole movie. Wasn't great, but still awesome..


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2010)

Legion: C+ or B-

I kind of liked it. It's not as offensive as the trailers make it out to be(in terms of making God eeeeevil). It is about as dumb as that GI Joe movie, but it also has better characters and some emotional resonance. Not anywhere near as bad as critics are saying.

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2010)

Das weisse band - Eine deutsche kindergeschichte 7/10

Interesting film from Haneke that this time tells us the origins of evil. First of all the cinematography deserves a special mention. Absolutely brilliant ad reminiscent of the 50's black and white classics. With the usual slow pacing (but not tedious) Haneke shows us the living of a german village before the WWI and specially the children. A lot of disturbing secuences and a brilliant ambiguity are its most important cards. Most likely to be the winner of this year Oscar to Foreign language picture.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 22, 2010)

*Twister ~ 9/10
I like this movie, except I've seen it probably 20 times.*


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 22, 2010)

*the wizard of oz 10/10*

one of my fav all time :3


----------



## Prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

*Body Double *
8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2010)

Roy said:


> oh, and that Wichita chick is fucking hawt


Emma Stone.  My nomination for the next MJ in the Spider-man thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2010)

Wrong Turn at Tahoe: B-

Flawed, but surprisingly decent DTV Cuba Gooding Jr picture. Hell, it's better than his last few theatricals.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

Max Payne 7/10
50 First Dates 8/10


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Emma Stone.  My nomination for the next MJ in the Spider-man thread.



Yes. Also, has anyone seen The Lovely Bones? Peter Jackson lost some major weight. His glasses are also gone. Looks so different. >_<

Kryptonite


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally watched avatar  10/10 

Not long after that: The Lovely Bones 10/10 that was awesome


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 23, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes: 8.6/10

A decent movie.


----------



## krome (Jan 23, 2010)

_The Hangover_ 8.5/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Fellas 10 outta 10!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2010)

Adventureland - 9.5/10.  (Second Viewing.)


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2010)

Moon 9/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Love it, but I wish we could have known more about the original Sam and the whole cloning thing.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 24, 2010)

500 Days of Summer. 
10/10 
It was amazinggg.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Twilight ------100000000/10

Why. Oh god why. WHY. WHYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2010)

When Harry Met Sally 9/10

What a great movie. I liked it a lot. Everything just mixed well. The length was just about right. Billy and Meg had much great chemistry. It had a great mix of drama and comedy. The deli scene was genius. A really great romantic comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee, Twilight isn't as bad as you claim.  Is it good?  Absolutely not.  But it's also not even in the worst movie of the year discussion.  Whiteout, All About Steve, Gamer... I saw so many bad films this year.

There are certain elements of Twilight that make me cringe.  But it's not the worst plot I have ever seen, nor is the worst dialogue.

It's somewhere between a 3/10 and a 6/10 depending on the rater.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't think of anything redeemable about that movie. Dialog sucked, characters sucked, plot sucked, story-telling sucked, cinematography sucked, and the soundtrack sucked.

Not joking around, I'd give it a 1/10. But I stand by my score of ------100000000/10.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally got around to watching Cameron's Avatar. 9/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 24, 2010)

avatar: 10/10. the visuals blew me away even the second time around, and the story , although relatively cliche, was good, the action scenes well done, and the "mother nature gang rape" towards the end was awesome.

also, did anyone else feel it was a super hi def 3D version of ferngully set on a different planet?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> I can't think of anything redeemable about that movie. Dialog sucked, characters sucked, plot sucked, story-telling sucked, cinematography sucked, and the soundtrack sucked.
> 
> Not joking around, I'd give it a 1/10. But I stand by my score of ------100000000/10.


I've still seen worse. Plus it's still better than the book, everything that was bad in the movie was even worse in the original book.

Besides a simple 0/10 gets your point across just fine.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I've still seen worse. Plus it's still better than the book, everything that was bad in the movie was even worse in the original book.



Yea, maybe _you_ have. But Twilight, in my awesome and totally right opinion, is up there with GI Joe and Hitman.


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

10/10 *Memento*, I absolutely loved this movie, so much fun to watch.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, maybe _you_ have. But Twilight, in my awesome and totally right opinion, is up there with GI Joe and Hitman.


But as I said a 0/10 gets the point across just fine. Besides as bad as Twilight is it's actually the least terrible part of the Twilight franchise. The worst is without a doubt the last book, Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> But as I said a 0/10 gets the point across just fine. Besides as bad as Twilight is it's actually the least terrible part of the Twilight franchise. The worst is without a doubt the last book, Breaking Dawn.



I'm not allowed to post funny gifs that describe the displeasure I had while watching that film? 
You're not my mom.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm not allowed to post funny gifs that describe the displeasure I had while watching that film?
> You're not my mom.


I'm not referring to the gifs. I'm saying that ------100000000/10 is a poor rating. Not so much the large negative number but the amount of -s. In fact by having 6 wouldn't that technically round it back to being a positive number?

Even if it didn't why would you need to repeat being a negative number that many times? If you're going to go below a 0/10 one minus is enough.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

You're over-analyzing a joke.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2010)

Twilight was just generically bad......

Stan Helsing: D

Oh no, parody films are going direct-to-DVD now, despite having Leslie Neilson and Kenan Thompson in the cast. It's the only parody thats creepier than funny, not that that says much.

I actually kind of liked it, but then again, I like all these spoof films(save Disaster Movie). My taste in comedy is terrible......


----------



## Nakor (Jan 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, maybe _you_ have. But Twilight, in my awesome and totally right opinion, is up there with GI Joe and Hitman.



I'm curious as to what you expect from every movie you watch? Just by the trailers you could tell a movie like GI Joe wasn't going to be a good film. It was going to be a glorified action film, nothing more. So did you go in expecting something great?

With the rating you gave Twilight what would you give Manos the Hands of Fate or Horrors of Spider Island? Or for that matter any movie that was eventually part of MST3K.

Second Skin - 6/10 
Fairly interesting documentary about people who spend the majority of their days playing MMORPGs. They show lots of statistics throughout the film but I wasn't sure how they got them.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 24, 2010)

Just saw Sherlock Holmes. I gave it a 9/10. Loved Robert in the movie. Very funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I'm curious as to what you expect from every movie you watch? Just by the trailers you could tell a movie like GI Joe wasn't going to be a good film. It was going to be a glorified action film, nothing more. So did you go in expecting something great?
> 
> With the rating you gave Twilight what would you give Manos the Hands of Fate or Horrors of Spider Island? Or for that matter any movie that was eventually part of MST3K.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats my problems with Chee's ratings. She truely has not seen a bad movie. 

What she needs to do is watch Terror Toons, Bloody Murder, or Criminally Insane 2......which makes Howling 2 look like Twilight, which makes Twilight look like........Jaws.

I only bitch about Twilight because of its popularity. In itself, I dont think its an unwatchable movie. It's just fangirl wangst.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, thats my problems with Chee's ratings. She truely has not seen a bad movie.
> 
> What she needs to do is watch Terror Toons, Bloody Murder, or Criminally Insane 2......which makes Howling 2 look like Twilight, which makes Twilight look like........Jaws.
> 
> I only bitch about Twilight because of its popularity. In itself, I dont think its an unwatchable movie. It's just fangirl wangst.



You make a good point about a movie being watchable. Twilight is certainly watchable. At least there are things happening in it. Try watching a movie where 20 minutes of it is someone driving their car down a road in first person view(that's all that is happening, no dialogue, no movement of the camera, scenery doesn't change, nothing)

If I can watch a movie by myself without wanting to turn it off due to boredom I'm going to give it at least a 2/10

Some of the MST3K movies are barely watchable even with MST3K commentary. 

Eraserhead - 5/10
It was interesting trying to figure out what exactly was happening in the film. The movie had a few long moments that were very boring to me. After I watched the film I didn't really understand what happened in it. Went to IMDB and read some theories and it seems to make alittle more sense after doing that but I'm not sure if any of the theories truly fit. Maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I was watching it with friends. I am a fan of David Lynch.


----------



## ez (Jan 24, 2010)

legion 

7/10

pretty amusing this one. the old lady and little kid made me laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2010)

The Hangover 9/10
Inglorious Bastards 8/10  
both good movies.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

Seth MacFarlejnes' Cavalcade of Cartoon Comeday: 8/10

Too much shit humor. Several of teh jokes are predictable. However still an enjoyable movie from such a twisted mind. I did enjoy "Adopted", :"The Scottsman who cannot stop talking to the TV Screen", "The Scottsman who ^STILL cannot stop talking to the TV Screen", "Die, Sweet Roaadrunner Die".


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

*Walking Tall 3/10*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2010)

The Bodyguard 2 - 6/10


----------



## Slice (Jan 25, 2010)

"The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus" 7/10

Classic Terry Gilliam movie, but only reccomended for fans of his work so far.


----------



## C?k (Jan 25, 2010)

Up - 7/10

definitely a movie more for adults than children, i liked it eventhough the first 10 minutes made me emo lol


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2010)

*The Lovely Bones*

It's like a typical Hallmark story being told in a Disney way. Visually stunning, but 
some people might find it emotionally contrived. Ronan was a pretty good choice for the role of Suzie, if only because she has such enchantingly soulful eyes that will never fail to catch your attention whenever you look at her. Tucci had also done a very impressively convincing job playing the amiable neighbour who turned out to be a pedophilic serial killer.

8.5/10


*The Road*

The story is set in a post-apocalyptic world (the causes leading to it were never clear, but apparently it has something to do with major climatic change), where all animals and plants had died, the food was extremely scarce, the trust between humans had almost completely collapsed, men started hunting each other for food, only the cruelest could survive the longest. It is dark, chilling, depressing, but also thought-provoking at the same time. Both Viggo Mortensen and Kodi Smit-McPhee delivered a very powerful performance. Definitely one of the best and most compelling post-apocalyptic films I've seen.

9.5/10


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally saw *Avatar*, and I'd give it a 9.5/10.

The plot was predictable but I was still able to enjoy it. The visuals, however... absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## junoh237 (Jan 25, 2010)

uhmm...it's Zombie land for me it,s 8/10..it,s good but maybe if they put more twist in it it would have been more exciting...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 25, 2010)

Grave of the Fireflies 10/10
GREAT movie.


----------



## Demonx3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar 5 star.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2010)

Zombieland is on my list.  I will definitely be adding it to my Blu Ray collection this year.


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Informant 8/10

Damon was hilariously awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2010)

Valkyrie - 7/10
Entertaining movie. Kept me engrossed most of the film, especially the last hour as I wanted to see how it all played out(obviously I knew the end result). Wonder how much of the film is historically accurate?


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 26, 2010)

Couldn't sleep last night.  Flipping through the channels I observed one *Pee Wee's Big Adventure*.  



I guess it's liek a zen thing...or perhaps something akin to a train wreck on acid...or some such.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2010)

Twilight Samurai - 9.5/10
What a fantastic movie. Truly a heart felt movie. Acting was superb throughout.


----------



## C?k (Jan 26, 2010)

Coraline 8/10

Id prob say it was a childs twisted alternative to Saw lol but it was a relatively good film, in certain respects Tim Burton stayed true to his form and played out some of his favourite themes, but in others he kinda tried something different (with his main charcter and her personality) and it paid off.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 26, 2010)

Bleach: the diamond dust rebellion 10/10

favorite bleach movie, cant stop watching it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2010)

The Tingler: B

lol, awesome Vincent Price stuff. Should be my next review.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

Die Hard 4 6/10

It was kinda bad tbh, bad acting, convoluted plot but action scenes were very well done. It was a Micheal Bay movie without the retarded camera work.

But this was not a Die Hard movie, its your average action flick with Bruce Willis. I can't believe magazines were rating this so highly. Also the stunts John Mclane pulled off were alittle ridiculous.

Btw if you have Maggie Q and Mary Elizabeth Winstead in the same movie, have a cat fight ffs


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 26, 2010)

The ugly truth
8/10

Daybreakers
5/10 (GOD -_-)

Avatar (second time)
9000/10


----------



## dandyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes x/10. Can't really give a grade since it was both the greatest and the most retarded movie ever made.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 26, 2010)

Public Enemies - 8/10

Superbad - 10/10

The Simpson's Movie - 8/10


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2010)

The Book of Eli - 8/10.  Highly enjoyable.   Not the best movie evar or anything, but I really liked it a lot.  Also, props for Mila Kunis not being in something in which I hate her character!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2010)

Race to Witch Mountain - 7/10
Plot was very simple and full of holes and the action scenes seemed pretty cheap to me, but I just plain enjoyed the movie. I do tend to like these cheesy kids movies though so my rating is biased.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes*

Well acted and quite comical. The gaymistry is almost palpable. xD The whole dark magic thing bored me a little though.

8/10


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

*that movie with the Rock and the aliens.
9/10*


----------



## West Egg (Jan 27, 2010)

_Syriana_ *5.5* out of 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



This movie didn't really do anything special for me. Though, while I was watching it, I was also trying to workout. That's probably why I couldn't immerse in the movie at all.




_The Wrestler_ *9* out of 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



Excellent movie, Rourke was fantastic to behold. 

There was a scene in the broken down seaside theme park (I think) where the Ram was walking and his daughter was walking behind him. When she moved in and hugged Rourke's hand, I actually smiled a inside


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2010)

Black Devil Doll: F

You'd think erotic-horror would be interesting.....It's not. Its sad when a movies best parts are the movie piracy and rating clips. Not even going to review this shit.

Lifeboat: A-

A really good Hitchcock film. Not going to review it though.


----------



## Alice (Jan 28, 2010)

Avatar ~ 8.8

eyecandy, yes, but totally unexpected fantasy instead of expected sci-fi.
and props for so many references to "Aliens" by Cameron


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2010)

*My Girlfriend is a Cyborg*

It's a japanese film, but it feels very "korean" because it's written and directed by the same guy as My Sassy Girl. Haruka Ayase, who played the cyborg girl, is an actress I have a mixed feeling about. She seems to have a penchant for playing quirky roles. Some of them I found disagreeable. But in this film, I must say, she did an outstanding job. She almost single-handedly made the film enjoyable and hilarious. 

8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 28, 2010)

I really liked Lifeboat.


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 28, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes* - 9/10

Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law worked so well together and that made the movie work. Hopefully the sequel will be just as good. I like how they made Sherlock Holmes a guy who seems to only see the world through logic. I loved the partnership and mansex bond that Holmes and Watson share. Also, Mark Strong is really one of the most talented actors I've ever seen.

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus* - 8/10

I felt that the story didn't really hold together. Nonetheless, beautiful and captivating in every way. It best serves as memorial to Heath Ledger.

*The Fourth Kind* - 6/10

It was frightening at times, the footage, although fake, was definitely disturbing. I was surprised that so many people almost had a panic attack in the theaters over . The movie’s actually pretty fucking good. Probably the best on the subject I’ve ever seen.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 28, 2010)

deathnote 1st movie 9/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 28, 2010)

Red Cliff I and II 9/10

Awesome movies, I think. It was nice to see that they portrayed it more of it historically than they did from ROTK. Also, casting was very good. I was a bit shocked at that. It was nice to see Liu Bei as the dishonorable one who was quite selfish while Sun Quan was the virtuous one. Although it was a bit unrealistic to see Zhou Yu and some of the bigger name people go out on the battlefield themselves when it wasn't necessary. The special effects and battles were awesome too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

Chaos Theory or Chaos Experiment--some B movie with Val Kilmer.

I'd give it a 5/10.

It was kind of interesting, kind of, but after finishing it I kind of felt disappointed I sat through the whole thing. It was like Saw in a Sauna but not as cool.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2010)

whatur said:


> Sherlock Holmes x/10. Can't really give a grade since it was both the greatest and the most retarded movie ever made.



Sadly, one of the more apt summations of the film.

If I could take this vaguely autistic interpretation of Holmes along with Downey's chemistry with Law and insert it into a smarter plot, I'd have loved it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 28, 2010)

Up in the air 7/10

Nice movie. The cast was pretty good and they drive the movie splendidly. There were some moving scenes at the end of the movie that felt really good after all the message that was built during the whole thing. Jason reitman is someone to look seriously after three very interesting films.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 28, 2010)

^Spanish Hoffkage, I'm afraid your avatar might give me a seizure if I look at it for too long.

As for the OP,
*Paranormal Activity*

8/10 on first viewing. 5/10 as a stand-alone film.

I watched this out of nowhere about a week ago at a friend's house one night, and it was entertaining. Uses the same "handheld camera with a dumb amateur narrating certain events" approach like Cloverfield, and in terms of scares...it has some similarities to Blair Witch Project. They are purely psychological, except for the ending which I will not spoil.

Where I think it suffers is replay value. It's frightening if you're in the right mood for it...if you're a person who just scoffs at any notion of spirits you might be disappointed big time. The protagonists, like the characters in Blair Witch, make some incredibly dumb decisions, and it can be interesting to see their "descent into madness," but you gotta appreciate the psychology of the scenario to enjoy the movie. If you want something different from the usual Hollywood horror crap, I'd say check it out.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 29, 2010)

Avatar- 10/10

Even without 3D it is just one great experience.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2010)

*(500) Days of Summer*

Oh, I really like it. It's simple, but with a nice touch of creativity. 

9.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Avatar- 10/10
> 
> Even without 3D it is just one great experience.


As someone who saw it in 3D I have to say the 3D was nothing special. I would have preferred watching it without the 3D to be honest.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

Pulp Fiction it was coming out on IFC 10/10 i like this movie i always see it when it comes out on tv. i always like the part where christipher walken is telling young bruce willis character about his fathers watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2010)

Edge of Darkness: B-

Review should be up tonight.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2010)

*District 9* 10/10

Just as awesome now as it was when I saw it in the cinema.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2010)

The Wolf Man 8.5/10

I liked it a lot. It was short and sweet. It wasn't your typical horror film as in it wasn't that scary. It probably would have been for its time though. Regardless, Lon Chaney Jr. did a really good job as the werewolf. The ending was very well done and the story was pretty gripping for its rather short time slot. One of the better Universal monster movies I've seen so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2010)

Zombieland comes out on Tuesday.  It looks like I need to make a stop at my local Borders.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> The Wolf Man 8.5/10
> 
> I liked it a lot. It was short and sweet. It wasn't your typical horror film as in it wasn't that scary. It probably would have been for its time though. Regardless, Lon Chaney Jr. did a really good job as the werewolf. The ending was very well done and the story was pretty gripping for its rather short time slot. One of the better Universal monster movies I've seen so far.



Here's hoping for a decent remake.
























Doubt it. :|
Seeing it anyways. I like my werewolfies.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

The Longest Yard 7/10 okay movie not as good as the original version.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2010)

I will see The Wolfman since it has good actors in it.  Benecio Del Toro, Anthony Hopkins, and Emily Blunt.  A good cast usually reels me in.


----------



## GlazedIce (Jan 29, 2010)

Avatar 3D- *10/10*

Awesome plot. (:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2010)

Lon Chaney Jr. did do a good job in the original Wolf-Man........In the sequels though, he was a bit too whiney........

And ugh, "Frankenstein Meets the Wolf-Man" needed more Frankenstein and Wolf-man action!


----------



## Chee (Jan 30, 2010)

> And ugh, "Frankenstein Meets the Wolf-Man" needed more Frankenstein and Wolf-man action!



Didn't take you for the gay sex type, Martial.


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Snakes on a Train_ 0/10

:S


----------



## Nakor (Jan 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Zombieland comes out on Tuesday.  It looks like I need to make a stop at my local Borders.



You buy movies are Borders? Isn't that expensive?

500 Days of Summer - 9/10
I loved the text at the beginning. It really set the tone for the movie. The plot was original too and acting was very good. His little sister was funny too. This isn't a negative about the film but it was weird that the credits at the beginning for the actors listed Minka Kelly even though she was only in the movie for like 3 minutes at the very end. I was anticipating her entrance into the movie the entire time.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Missile to the Moon .

A grandfather sci fi movie . I watched a diferent one a week beforehand , though can't remember the title , and that was better . This was okay , but it was little else then a shameless plug to have a bunch of Beauty contest winners run around in oriental clothing . And , if anyone else ever saw this , a few unanswered questions .

1 . What was the "fascinating story" about the .....moon ....peoples (?) origint the Lido told that scientist guy ?

2 . What happened to all the men ?

3 . How come they all speak english ?

4 . Why does the Lido wear a chandelier on her head ?

5 . How did Dan Green infiltrate earth society when he was suposed to be an alien with no prior knowledge of earth ?

6 . How come that one guy couldn't have run away from those rock people , without droping his bags of diamonds no less , when these things move so slow you could casualy walk away from them ?

7 . How come these people take everything so ......readily as a fact , be it riding in an experimental rocket through space , finding rock monstrosities trying to kill them on the moon or having one of their own number die .

Overal , I'd rate this at , well 6 , not bad , but I have no great urge to rewatch it and I doubt I ever will .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 30, 2010)

Phone Booth 6/10- It was ok...


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Stepbrothers

8/10

I'll admit it's very funny, but it was a bit almost too crude to me with quite a few parts   I still enjoyed it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> Didn't take you for the gay sex type, Martial.



lol, I walked right into that one........

Night of the Museum 2: D

Bout as good(er, bad) as I expected it to be. Harmless, but forgettable family fare.


----------



## firefist (Jan 30, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds 10/10

simply awesome.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 30, 2010)

"Because poor literacy is kewl"......


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 30, 2010)

Avatar - A James Camron film.

1000000/1000000
BLOODY LOVED IT!  <3..

One of the best 3D films I've ever seen, I understand why how much money they made was. I never got bored, it's so inspiring & magical. 

X3


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 30, 2010)

Transformers - Revenge of The Fallen

8/10.

 I really love this movie, maybe even more than the first Transformers movie. It's such a nice enjoyable mindless sci-fi influenced action movie with lots of of explosions and Megan Fox, what more can a guy want?


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 30, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Transformers - Revenge of The Fallen
> 
> 8/10.
> 
> I really love this movie, maybe even more than the first Transformers movie. It's such a nice enjoyable mindless sci-fi influenced action movie with lots of of explosions and Megan Fox, what more can a guy want?



except the plot is superstupid


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2010)

The Replacements 7/10
Disturbia 7/10


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Sixteen Candles_ 7/10


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann: Lagann-hen

/10

As this was a two-hour recap of the second half of the original series, there was of course a lot of content left out that fans loved in the original.  In addition, the canon was tweaked with here and there a bit to make the plot flow better in movie form.  So it's not the *exact *same story anime watchers all over the world came to either love or hate with an undying passion.

That said, the movie more than made up for it.  The themes of the show were made more evident, IMO, than they were in the series.  The development of some side characters were expanded upon more.  The epilogue to the story was done much better than ever.  And last but definitely not least, the final battle was...I can't even describe.  About the last 30 minutes or so of the movie are just straight balls-to-the-wall action.  

If you're a fan of the series, you'll definitely love it.  If you're new to it and you'd prefer to watch four hours on content in contrast to 27 episodes, this is a good way to get introduced in an enjoyable way, though I still recommend the original series since it's more in-depth.  

Either way, this movie gets stunning reviews from this fan.  

Serious rating: 10/10


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox

I went in with low expectations and was blown away by how great it was.

9.5/10


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 30, 2010)

Alien 3: 6/10

Bad ending, and most of the (new) characters weren't very likeable compared to the previous films. 

Here's a tip, Ripley: just stay on the ship in _Alien_. It'll save you a lot of trouble in the end.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 31, 2010)

Up 10/10

What a cute movie, the beginning is a bit sad, but it starts to get so funny and really good.  I loved it.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 31, 2010)

Whip it 8/10

It was a good movie for sure, it just wasn't really my type of flick. But the acting was great, and the story line was solid.


----------



## krome (Jan 31, 2010)

_Iron Man_ 7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

Meet the Robinsons 7/10

Cute movie, really liked the end. Rest was all right.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 31, 2010)

In the valley of Elah 7/10

Nice film with a strong performance by Tommy Lee Jones and great supporting by Susan Sarandon and Charlize Theron. I liked that even being suposedly a thriller it takes time to develop all characters and keeps you interested even with its "slow" pace. Good depiction of war cruelty and the problems of men who come back and its adaptation to normal life.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

_Edge of Darkness_-4/10. My friend and I walked out a little over halfway through because it was boring and slow beyond belief.
_When In Rome_-7/10. Walked into this after the former film, it was very cliche but made me chuckle a few times and was ultimately enjoyable.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

Dark City 10/10

The main character was FUCKING SEXY. 
Movie was awesome too.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

pandorum
7/10 it really wasn't as bad as rottentomato makes it out to be (28%)


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> Dark City 10/10
> 
> The main character was FUCKING SEXY.
> Movie was awesome too.



i agree the movie was good and weird

Ghost in the Darkness 9/10 i like this movie i have seen a lot of times and it good to me.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

I can see where the comparisons of Dark City and Inception are coming from. Both have a recurring theme of sleep, water, and clocks (well...the clock thing only showed up once in the teaser, same with the sleep but in the trailer). And with that folding city in the Inception trailer, and the buildings that shift in Dark City.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2010)

The Great Buck Howard: B


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 1, 2010)

before sunrise-before sunset 10/10 the best romance ever


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 1, 2010)

up in the air 
6/10
i was expecting it to be funnier with all the reviews praising the lead


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 1, 2010)

*Cinderella Man*

Great movie. Good plot. Wonderful acting. 
The movie was very inspirational too. 

10/10


----------



## eliana (Feb 1, 2010)

Iron man!! Definitely 11/10!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2010)

*La vita è bella (Life is Beautiful)*

A 1997 Italian film, the one I saw was English dubbed. A brilliant movie about an always-cheerful Jewish man and his family during WWII. A bit hard to watch at times, especially near the ending.

9/10


----------



## Tifa (Feb 1, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *La vita ? bella (Life is Beautiful)*
> 
> A 1997 Italian film, the one I saw was English dubbed. A brilliant movie about an always-cheerful Jewish man and his family during WWII. A bit hard to watch at times, especially near the ending.
> 
> 9/10


 
That movie is awsome! You expect it to be a comedy but it turns out... 
But its still great.

Anyway... The Omen(1976) 6/10 
It wasn't that scary. The actors were a lot better than in the new one though.


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 1, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *La vita ? bella (Life is Beautiful)*
> 
> A 1997 Italian film, the one I saw was English dubbed. A brilliant movie about an always-cheerful Jewish man and his family during WWII. A bit hard to watch at times, especially near the ending.
> 
> 9/10



yesh i watched it last month and it was awesome. half comedy and half tragic  remember when the man turn the nazi's command into a game for his son?


----------



## Mandy (Feb 1, 2010)

_Ratatouille_ - 9/10.

Totally LOVED this movie. Animation was superb, characters were likeable, story was touching and inspirational. Love Pixar, and I always will. <333


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 1, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *La vita ? bella (Life is Beautiful)*
> 
> A 1997 Italian film, the one I saw was English dubbed. A brilliant movie about an always-cheerful Jewish man and his family during WWII. A bit hard to watch at times, especially near the ending.
> 
> 9/10



Makes me cry every damn time.  One of my favorite films.

Star Trek: 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm, the list of my top 10 most read reviews is updated, but still not complete(I've pretty much gotten A-P and the #'d reviews done).

1)The Haunting of Molly Hartley- 965
2)Last House on the Left(2009) - 214
3)The Dark Knight- 161
4)Paranormal Activity- 145
5)Against the Dark- 142
6)Dragonball: The Magic Begins- 138
7)District 9- 134
8)Inglourious Basterds- 127
9)Dragonball Evolution- 119
10)Gamer- 114

I expected that Paranormal Activity would make it.....But am surprised how popular my Last House on the Left review was....

lol, so far, the least amount of hits is 3.....with Jack Brooks and godzilla's Revenge at a tie. Im surprised at Godzilla's Revenge, only because its so unpopular....Maybe its because I kind of like it.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 1, 2010)

Just saw Mr Nobody. Amazing movie. One of the best I saw over the last years. 
8.5/10
Highly recommended!


----------



## Tegami (Feb 1, 2010)

Face Off. >.> 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2010)

City of God. 9/10

Awesome.Nothing else to say.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 1, 2010)

Martial, you should check Vase de Noces , its great scary movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Martial, you should check Vase de Noces , its great scary movie.



Is that a request?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 1, 2010)

Nine 7/10

Interesting hommage to Fellini's 8½. Not all the musical sketches are equally good but overall is an enjoyable experience although you must be a bit into this kind of films to like it, if not you probably be bored most of time. Not my case. The cast was good but felt underused at times except for Penélope Cruz and Marion Cotillard.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Is that a request?



Its about a guy who has mutant babies with a pig. D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, glad you warned me.......So yeah, No I havent seen it and probably wont.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Is that a request?



Yes it is. But you can only download it off the internet since it was never relaesed on dvd outside seden and germany. I look foreward to your review.

@chee why do you have to ruin my fun?


----------



## edmolicious (Feb 1, 2010)

(most recently) Phantom of the Opera: 9/10

but I'll give it the extra point because of Gerard Butler  

so 10/10!


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> @chee why do you have to ruin my fun?



Because its fun for me.


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 1, 2010)

raging bull 9.5/10 
awesome. i actually think this is better than rocky


----------



## Momoka (Feb 1, 2010)

The Time Traveller's Wife

6/10 

Story: good, but it tends to get really confusing


----------



## Untitled (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes Man.

7.5/10, Didn't laugh as much as I normally should have, but I liked it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2010)

Changeling - 9/10
A solid movie. Initially I thought the movie would drag out as it is 2 hours and 22 minutes long, but with all the politics stuff involved it actually ended up being a good length. The story was very fleshed out and I didn't feel cheated in any of the conclusion being glossed over. Great acting throughout the film


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> That movie is awsome! You expect it to be a comedy but it turns out...
> But its still great.





swindleroz said:


> yesh i watched it last month and it was awesome. half comedy and half tragic  remember when the man turn the nazi's command into a game for his son?



Yeah, at first I also thought it was a comedy (and not a very funny one at that), but then it suddenly took a sharp turn which I didn't see coming. The father's goofing around in the concentration camp and pretending it was all a game only makes it more sorrowful and more heart-rending to watch.


*The Soloist*

Bad screenplay pretty much killed this film. It's as if the writer (mostly) and the director were unable to decide whether they wanted to make a Rain Man equivalent with schizophrenic genius or a movie about the unlikely friendship between two men from very different worlds. In the end, it achieved neither and failed pretty miserably in my opinion.

4.5/10



*The Time Traveler's Wife*

I haven't read the original novel (though I had heard some pretty good reviews about the book), but I think the fans would be pleased by this adaption, because it's awesome. The acting is good, the adapted screenplay is good, and the story is told in a fairly orderly manner that it wouldn't confuse the hell out of you like some of the time-travel movies would (_Primer_ comes to mind). I think if you like sci-fi romance such as _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, you would like this one too.

9/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

The Secret of Kells 4/10

Eh. Visually cool...but...boring as fuck. Character interactions felt forced and the voice actor for the uncle felt miscasted.


----------



## Ash (Feb 2, 2010)

Speed Racer (2008)

8/10. I love this movie for reasons I cannot explain (Matthew Fox, mmmm), but the excessive CG, even if it's done purposely, still maddens me.

Then Hairspray (2007) was on in the background just now, I give it a 10/10. The music is great and it's always awesomely funny. I love it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Dr. Kirk said:


> Speed Racer (2008)
> 
> 8/10. I love this movie for reasons I cannot explain (Matthew Fox, mmmm), but the excessive CG, even if it's done purposely, still maddens me.



Martial is going to hate you.


----------



## Ash (Feb 2, 2010)

He can get in line  right behind me


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2010)

lol, I can see why someone would like Speedracer......I just hate its rabid fandom.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

*The Condemned ~ 8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> raging bull 9.5/10
> awesome. i actually think this is better than rocky


It's widely considered the best "sports" movie of all-time.

Speaking of Scorsese... I'm curious to see whether or not Shutter Island is any good.  I think it's a bad sign that the movie was pushed back to right after the awards season.  It makes me think they had to edit the crap out of it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope its good. I really want to see it.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

The Informant- 8/10 

Pretty funny, enjoyed it overall. I didn't know the story beforehand so it was pretty interesting following it the entire way through. Probably should have given Matt Damon an Oscar nomination for this film instead of for Invictus.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2010)

Was I the only nerd that watched Groundhog Day today?  9/10 btw.  Still a really funny movie.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2010)

The Fifth Element 8/10
Hackers 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Was I the only nerd that watched Groundhog Day today?  9/10 btw.  Still a really funny movie.



I thought about watching it, but I just watched it a few weeks ago. I think it will always be a funny movie.


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It's widely considered the best "sports" movie of all-time.
> 
> Speaking of Scorsese... I'm curious to see whether or not Shutter Island is any good.  I think it's a bad sign that the movie was pushed back to right after the awards season.  It makes me think they had to edit the crap out of it.



yes i reckon that. anyway how about million dollar baby? its 8.5/10 for me, hillary swank really convincing. 

im sure it still be good, at least we can finally see scorsese in thriller again


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2010)

Hollywoodland - 6/10
Acting was generally good, but the plot didn't make me very interested.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 3, 2010)

Invictus 7/10

As expected a very correct film from Eastwood with a good Morgan Freeman, as expected too, and a decent Matt Damon (although the Oscar nom is a bit too much). The story is interesting and makes up for the traditional storytelling used to narrate the film.


----------



## Disturbia (Feb 3, 2010)

Daybreakers - 7/10

Wasn't sure if I'd like it at first, with all the vampire pussification going on, but I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, and it was nice they stuck with so many traditional vampire traits.


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

_The Prestige_ 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Dear John: 9/10.  Amanda Seyfried is going to be a star.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

The Merry Gentleman 6.5/10

I'm a bit ambivalent over this movie. I liked it, but at the same time, I didn't.


----------



## West Egg (Feb 3, 2010)

_Cidade de Deus_ (City of God) *10* out of 10

Damn, that was the sickest movie I've seen in ages. 

The cinematography, the characters, the presentation, the Tender Trio, the little Runts, Benny, Lil Ze, Rocket, etc. All seamlessly combining to form a majestic gem of a movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My jaw literally dropped when Benny was shot. 

I think a toast is in order for Benny, _the coolest hood in the City of God_


----------



## Koi (Feb 3, 2010)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)- 10/10.  I don't give a crap, this movie kicked ass.  I enjoyed it a lot, though I wish they'd left off the prologue and epilogue, but it doesn't take much away.  I was pleasantly creeped out in a few places, which was a nice surprise.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 4, 2010)

Nikita - 7/10
The movie felt rushed. Seemed like there should have been a lot more story to tell. Acting was good and the action scenes were good as well. Jean Reno makes a great appearance in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2010)

A Touch of Zen: B+

Epic kung fu film.

Thirst: A-

cool(but slow) vampire flick.

I'll review both. Thirst will probably be tomorrow, Touch of Zen on Saturday.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 4, 2010)

*She devil* - 8/10
I like it. I find it very funny and enjoyble to watch.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 4, 2010)

Midnight Meat Train 10/10


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

Edge of darkness (mel gibson)

9/10 - wasnt that bad of a movie. great plot story and kinda depressing in the end.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 4, 2010)

bleach 1st movie 9/10
four christmases 8/10 (even though i was rolling on the foor laughing)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Rocky horror picture show 10/10


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2010)

Planet Hulk 8/10 i enjoyed this move. good animation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

Closer - 7.5/10

Good movie if you're into those sorts of things. Natalie Portman was


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Plan 9 from Outer Space 


Uhm......well I could give it a 3/11 I guess . Granted The Princes Diaries get 2/11 and Freddy got Fingered gets a 1 .

Now I won't ciritque the cheap sets or filming mistakes .....or the urgent desire to have Lugosi in it even after he died , but the movie was just...... nonsensical . And not in a good way .

First , dozens of people see spaceships above Hollywood and it even gets on the front cover of the newspapers . Yet the army men all pretend they can still keep it a secret .

Then , of course , the key question . If direct sightings of spaceships won't "prove" their existence , how exactly will zombies do that ?

And how will a zombie exploding in front of people turn their atention elsewhere so they can go about resurecting more zombies ?

Third - I just couldn't help to think that this movie just .....ended without having a real ending . Considering how desperately they want to stop the earthmen from geting that soltine or whatever the hell it's called and may actualy come back , they leave all of this completely unresolved . Nor did Criswell's words at the end "someone may pass you in the dark , and you will never know it , for they will be from outer space" make any sense . The aliens have not shown the least bit intention to infiltrate , they just sent zombies .

And Criswell.......god , I never heard someone emphasise the wrong words in every sentence they say before and I doubt I ever will  again .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2010)

This movie looks fucking terrific.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joCwQ2pjfjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't Plan 9 from outer space known primarily for how awful it is?


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2010)

Trollin' hard today, Rukia?


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Band of Brothers: Chapter 4.

8/10 Its good, but its no where near as good as some of the later episodes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Isn't Plan 9 from outer space known primarily for how awful it is?



Yeah but mostly cause of mistakes like switches between day and night , Johnson almost falling over when he rises from his grave , the shadow of a camera(microphone plainly visible in the "cockpit" of the "plane" etc.

But here I specificaly got anoyed by how many lose ends there are and how the aliens' act make no sense . Their like the aliens from Battlefield Earth , except even more stupid . Maybe next time you will use some more advanced alien technology to defend yourselves against the earthmen and their guns then_* your fists *_.

And because nothing ties in with anything else logicaly , the film actualy gets prety boring about twenty minutes before the end . Out of a cca. 70 minute film , that 's quite a lot .


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2010)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind 8.5/10

Really awesome graphics for its time. And I thought that the characters were great. 

Oh, and the obligatory: The main character was fucking HOT. Too bad he's old as fuck now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Trollin' hard today, Rukia?


Fuck that.

Greg Kinnear is always worth the price of admission.  Another under appreciated supporting actor.


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Close Encounters of the Third Kind 8.5/10
> 
> Really awesome graphics for its time. And I thought that the characters were great.
> 
> Oh, and the obligatory: The main character was fucking HOT. Too bad he's old as fuck now.



But don't you like older men, Chee? lol


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2010)

I like them in their late 20s to mid-50s. That guy is around 60 to 70 now, once they get white hair they are no longer attractive.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2010)

It's not out yet, but I am think I am going to enjoy reading the reviews as they come in.


----------



## Ash (Feb 5, 2010)

Love Happens

It has Aaron Eckhart, it gets a 10/10

But really, it's a nice movie. Has a good mix of funny and sad (very sad) moments. Jennifer Aniston is bleh in it, and she's pretty much fuel for Aaron's performance- which was fantastic. The ending was pretty corny but I still fell for it. Overall, it was great. Also, Aaron Eckhart was in it. So it gets a 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Close Encounters of the Third Kind 8.5/10
> 
> Really awesome graphics for its time. And I thought that the characters were great.
> 
> Oh, and the obligatory: The main character was fucking HOT. Too bad he's old as fuck now.



While the SFX were cool, there were too many scenes of people yelling over eachother....and I hate that.

And ew, Chee is like 16 and she likes 50 year olds...


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Martial, I'm 17. Turning 18 in a couple of months. 
Almost legal baby. 


Yea, I didn't like the yelling, but it didn't really ruin the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2010)

*The Hurt Locker*

Best picture last year. Hands down.

10/10




CrazyMoronX said:


> Closer - 7.5/10
> 
> Good movie if you're into those sorts of things. Natalie Portman was



I love the opening scene - Jude Law and Natalie Portman walking down a crowded street toward each other in slow-mo, with The Blower's Daughter blaring in the background. That was awesome. And also the scene when Natalie has tears in her eyes while Julia Roberts points her camera at her.


----------



## krome (Feb 5, 2010)

_The Happening_ 1/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

An Education 8/10

Would parents back in 1960s Britain really let their 16 year old daughter date a man that's twice her age? 
But I really liked the chemistry between the two characters.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 5, 2010)

paranormal activity 1/10 so overrated


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Role Models 8/10 i liked it. it was funny i liked how they dressed at the end. and MCloving was funny.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Go see Dear John this weekend, Chee!


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck no. 

Bad enough that I had to listen to some dumb bitch talk about how she was so excited about the damn thing, when I was buying my ticket.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2010)

Boondock Saints 9/10

Kick ass


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 6, 2010)

From Paris With Love - 6/10

A million plots that serve no meaning to the actual story, which only comes into play in the last 20 mins. All the rest of the plots are meant to showcase how badass Travolta is (sucessfully). The writing was not good at all and it had a lot of cliche's. Great action though. Pure entertainment movie.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Wall-E         8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2010)

From Paris With Love: B+

Pretty cool action flick that's somewhat of a satire on the genre, but its not too over-the-top with it like "Shoot Em Up", which somehow became boring amidst all its action(and a lot of the sex stuff REALLY shouldnt have been there). "Paris" is a fast paced action-thriller that delivers the thrills, likeable characters, and kick-ass acting. 

But it is still trapped within the confines of its genre, so you might not like it as much as me.

The Rocker: C-

The hell? It was a rip-off of "School of Rock" and not funny...but I still.....kind of liked it? HOW THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN?!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2010)

Never thought I would have given out two 10/10 in a row, but here it is, a film that made me cry like a little girl. 


*Cinderella Man

10/10*


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button  9.3/10

Makeup was fantastic, acting was great on Pitts part. I still don't know how he didn't win that Oscar.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 6, 2010)

The hurt locker  8/10

Excellent film. Powerful performances in a very talented depiction of Irak war. Splendid direction, editing, pacing, sound, cinematography and a pretty convicing score. One of my favourite films about contemporary wars, without a doubt. I hope this wins big at the Oscars. I still think Basterds is a bit better but its probably too "different" to win the big ones but this one should.


----------



## ez (Feb 6, 2010)

full metal jacket 

8.5/10

it's been a few years since i list rewatched this, but still as enjoyable as ever. the whole training camp sequence is of course the best part.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Never thought I would have given out two 10/10 in a row, but here it is, a film that made me cry like a little girl.
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Man
> ...


Oh?  Did you finally get around to watching another one of my recommendations?

Where the hell is my praise in your post?


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Popstar

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyuuuuuudfdfdhgkjfhdjghfjkdljghafjgdfhOH GAWD OH GAWD. WORSE THAN TWILIGHT. WORSE THAN HITMAN. WORSE THAN GI JOE. GJKFAGJGJIRGHAFGJfgkfkgfjkgfkjgk!!!@!!!!!!@#! I'M CRYING. IT'S SO BAD. QWHY! WHY WOULD ANYONE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION. WHY WOULD AANYONE DIRECT THIS!!!!!11111!!!!!! IT'S PORN WITHOUT THE PORN. ITS SO CRAPPY. POR QUE!? WHY!? MY EYES. ARE MELTING. THERE IS NO GOD. NO GOD WOULD APPROVE. THERE IS ONLY THE DEVIL. AND THE DEVIL MADE THIS FILM. AND HE MADE IT. TO TORTURE ME. WHY. WHY. WHY./10


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

^lol. por que 

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 7/10

It was decent. Kirsten Bell


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*Dead End 9.5/10

It was fucked..*


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 7, 2010)

*The Lovely Bones

10/10*

Such a beautiful and tragic movie. Very moving. It was just as good as the book, in my opinion.


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 7, 2010)

^ I'm going to watch it next week. Good to know I'm not going to waste my money.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Mean Girls 6.5/10

It's like every other teen comedy at times, stupid, but the really funny parts make up for it and it mocks stereotypes more than it caters to them. 
And I miss the younger Lindsay Lohan, she was pretty. Now she looks like a prostitute that got hit by the Holocaust van.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Popstar
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyuuuuuudfdfdhgkjfhdjghfjkdljghafjgdfhOH GAWD OH GAWD. WORSE THAN TWILIGHT. WORSE THAN HITMAN. WORSE THAN GI JOE. GJKFAGJGJIRGHAFGJfgkfkgfjkgfkjgk!!!@!!!!!!@#! I'M CRYING. IT'S SO BAD. QWHY! WHY WOULD ANYONE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION. WHY WOULD AANYONE DIRECT THIS!!!!!11111!!!!!! IT'S PORN WITHOUT THE PORN. ITS SO CRAPPY. POR QUE!? WHY!? MY EYES. ARE MELTING. THERE IS NO GOD. NO GOD WOULD APPROVE. THERE IS ONLY THE DEVIL. AND THE DEVIL MADE THIS FILM. AND HE MADE IT. TO TORTURE ME. WHY. WHY. WHY./10


So I take it you liked it.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 7, 2010)

^Yay for the love for Cinderella Man.

Just saw The Road - 8/10. Beautiful movie.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2010)

Daybreakers 7/10

wasn't perfect plot/cgi wise, but I liked the fresh take on vampire genre


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2010)

The Wolf-Man remake: F

Ugh, terrible acting, writing, directing and even worse CGI. Even the wolf from "New Moon" looked better.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 7, 2010)

Chéri 5/10

Very dissapointing film from Stephen Frears that although it has a nice casting with Michelle Pfeiffer at the lead totally underdevelopes the romance and the basic plot of the whole thing. Never keeps you plenty interested and you dont give half a fuck about the main character most of time. Plus the ending with a voice over telling you a ton of stuff and abrutedly finishing the film ruins it even more. Could have been a lot better but remains as mediocre.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Wolf-Man remake: F
> 
> Ugh, terrible acting, writing, directing and even worse CGI. Even the wolf from "New Moon" looked better.



Aw. 

How'd you see it early?


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 7, 2010)

Zombieland 7/10. Overhyped like a friend. It was good but not WTF OMG good like everyone's been telling me it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Aw.
> 
> How'd you see it early?



lol, I pulled a Rukia.

Resident Evil: Extinction: C+

Best of the Resident Evil movies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Rukia does it with unbelievable ratings though. 

I could really see Wolf-Man sucking dick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2010)

I dont think it would suck that much.

I expect a 2-3 star rating.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

It could be as bad as Hellsing, but I'm hoping otherwise.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

> Zombieland 7/10. Overhyped like a friend. It was good but not WTF OMG good like everyone's been telling me it is.



Other than Bill Murray I didn't think much of it either.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Other than Bill Murray I didn't think much of it either.



This. It was an alright movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> It could be as bad as Hellsing, but I'm hoping otherwise.



meh, I thought Hellsing was simply typical, minor entertainment, worth a 2/4 star rating.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

Lets call it Van Hellsing, I keep thinking you guys are talking about the anime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2010)

lol, oh yeah.

Well, either way, for me, there will only be one true Van Hellsing.........Peter Motherfucking Cushing.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

It was dumbly entertaining, but it still sucked.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2010)

DayBreakers 8/10 not bad it was good. liked what they did with the sunlight.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*WWE Royal Rumble on DVD.*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2010)

*Wall E:*_* 9.5/10*_

Easily the best animated feature I've seen in years (didn't catch Up, though, so we'll see if this still holds after that). It was so oddly touching and profound in so many ways. The love between robots was written out so well, and the human subplot was inspiring and encouraging. I really couldn't find a flaw with this movie, which is why I'm wondering how I didn't give this movie a perfect 10.

*Zombieland: 8.5/10*

I think Bill Murray's appearance alone bumped this movie's score a full point. This movie was really funny without him, hilarious with. He was phenomenal. I give this movie such a good score because, again, it's a laugher. Lots of times movies don't produce the desired effects that it would like, but this comedy succeeds. Great cast. God, Bill Murray.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

What's with people and overrating movies on NF?  Zombieland was a 7/10 at best, I watched that over the weekend.

Moon was another one I watched and thought it was maybe an 8/10 and I'm being generous. It was interesting and fun, but not the best movie ever made or anything. I don't see why people had so many orgasms over that movie.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2010)

The Shining: 8.8/10

Easily one of the creepiest movie ever. The music was superb in enhancing the experience at times, and at times it seemed off place. Jack was awesome. Definitely one of the best villains in film. I was a bit disappointed in the ending though. Pretty lackluster. And the ending with that photo. So I guess he really was the keeper or whatever all this time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I fell asleep during the Shining about 4 times. Most boring movie ever.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 8, 2010)

Zombieland. 9/10.

It might not be such a good movie to some people, as I see here, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree: Movies are overrated here often, but comedies have one job: Make people laugh. That's all. The more frequently and harder I laugh, the better I find the comedy to be. That's my criteria. Zombieland was always funny and about a 7.5 before Bill Murray. But man that cameo was great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Bill Murray was great in the film, that's for sure. It was a funny movie but I didn't find it *that* funny. I wouldn't rate a comedy on anything but its humor anyway, what do you take me for?


----------



## Koi (Feb 8, 2010)

Gran Torino - 8/10, with an extra point added on for unintentional hilarity.  My biggest issue with this movie is that pretty much everyone but Clint and the barber suck at acting.  No less enjoyable, though.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2010)

Night of the Generals -7/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> The Shining: 8.8/10
> 
> Easily one of the creepiest movie ever. The music was superb in enhancing the experience at times, and at times it seemed off place. Jack was awesome. Definitely one of the best villains in film. I was a bit disappointed in the ending though. Pretty lackluster. And the ending with that photo. So I guess he really was the keeper or whatever all this time?



Yea, was a pretty damn creepy movie. Plus the "Here's Johnny" thing is so iconic.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 8, 2010)

The Book of Eli - 7.5/10. Have to rate this under The Road, which I saw yesterday. Some really farfetched parts but still enjoyable for a die hard post apocalyptic fan as myself.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 8, 2010)

District 9 - realy enjoyed this one, great story and love the characters. 

8/10.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I fell asleep during the Shining about 4 times. Most boring movie ever.


You were just tired, I bet. 


Chee said:


> Yea, was a pretty damn creepy movie. Plus the "Here's Johnny" thing is so iconic.


Yeah its pretty awesome when he says it. When he put a hole through the first door and he didn't say it I was like "isn't this when he says 'heres  jonny' "?But then there was another door


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, I also like the part where his wife looks through his novel manuscript and its just the same lines repeated over and over again.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2010)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

_The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (BBC)_ 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2010)

Needless to say (though apparently Rukia's ego wants me to say it), Rukia was right _again_. Cinderella Man is probably the most moving sports dramas I've seen. Rukia is indeed a man of great taste and wisdom. He is one of the few people around here whose opinions I can take seriously. You guys should listen to him. 


*Taxi Driver*

One of Scorsese's most powerful films. Robert DeNiro at his best. His character is incredibly complex and as Betsy put it, a walking contradiction. I think it would make a great subject for psychological case study. 

My own interpretation is that Travis is tired of being a nobody. He has a strong sense of righteousness but his craving for attention gradually prevails over the former. He wants to be noticed by people more than anything, but his "identity" as a cabbie is not exactly something most people would take notice of or even respect (Do you remember your last taxi driver's face? I know I don't). So his pent-up frustration driven by his unsatiated desire eventually explodes, forcing him to do something previously unthinkable and out of the ordinary with his life. He yearns to experience for once what it feels like to be someone with the power (symbolized by the guns) to make an impact (either good or bad) on other people's life. Whether he would go down in history as a hero or a villain, he simply doesn't care anymore. He just wants people to know that there is a person named Travis Bickle and that he has done something most other people would not dare to do.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2010)

The Stepfather(original): A-


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2010)

Raging Bull is Scorsese's best movie in my opinion.  But it's also difficult to watch at times.  It's depressing.  Not everyone will enjoy it.

Was that your first viewing of Taxi Driver, Yasha?

I have been preparing for Scorsese's next movie Shutter Island for about a week now.  I think Cape Fear is a good movie to watch in preparation since it basically fits into the same genre.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Needless to say (though apparently Rukia's ego wants me to say it), Rukia was right _again_. Cinderella Man is probably the most moving sports dramas I've seen. Rukia is indeed a man of great taste and wisdom. He is one of the few people around here whose opinions I can take seriously. You guys should listen to him.



Stop petting his ego.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2010)

Chee, are you really any different?  You don't watch movies without getting my approval either!


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

No, I don't. 
Name one.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2010)

Forgetting Sarah Marshal 8/10 funny movie only problem the guy was naked to much.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, it was my first viewing. Raging Bull is next. I already have it in my laptop.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea. Like I thought. You can't even name one. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

You can't really go wrong with Raging Bull or Taxi Driver tho.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 9, 2010)

The Invention of Lying - It matched all my expectations and the way they constantly ridiculed christianity was priceless. However, it's not one of those movies I would willingly rewatch more than once. 

6.897698/10


----------



## West Egg (Feb 9, 2010)

_One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest_ *10* out of 10

An amazingly powerful movie. 

This is probably my favorite of Jack Nicholson's performance. The supporting cast was excellent as well. The Chief was particularly badass 

The ending was just


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 9, 2010)

The road 7/10

Nice movie with a great production value and a superb actor that is Viggo Mortensen. Seriously, this guy is too good to be true and I feel he's severely underappreciated. The kid was good too in a difficult character. I liked a lot the depiction of that future thanks specially to the great cinematography. Pretty worth picture.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2010)

To me _The Road_ will always be the documentary hosted by Bryan Waterman.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire 9.2/10

Very good film. The characters were all relatively interesting in their own ways. They managed to connect Jamal in the station/game show with his past quite well. Sure, the romance parts are not the most realistic, but they had good chemistry together. I do have to admit I wasn't a big fan of the music like some other people were but the Jai Ho song is quite catchy.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Thirst. I hate you Martial for giving this a 3.5/4. 
Hated it. Didn't finish it, I'm going to finish it later and give it my final judgment...but UGH.

Also rewatching Moon. Had to stop halfway through cause my dad wanted to watch American Shit Idol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Thirst. I hate you Martial for giving this a 3.5/4.
> Hated it. Didn't finish it, I'm going to finish it later and give it my final judgment...but UGH.
> 
> Also rewatching Moon. Had to stop halfway through cause my dad wanted to watch American Shit Idol.



That surprises me, as I thought it was vastly superior to Let the Right One In.....which you loved......


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2010)

Let The Right One In?  That Swedish p*d*p**** vampire flick?  Hated it.  3/10.

Why is it good?  Because it's foreign?  Because it's "hip" to like it?  Give me a break.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought it was good, nothing great. There's so few good vampire movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought it was boring.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess we're on the opposites. I thought LTROI was entertaining and thought Thirst was boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2010)

Its been awhile since I've seen it, but one of the things I didnt like about LROI was its structure and weak-ass character development.

Example, the film spends way too much time with a supporting character who wants revenge.....Incidently, the main gal happens to only kill his best friend and his girlfriend. We know this guy is going to die, and he's pretty boring, so this killed the pacing for me.

Then you have the main kid dropping the knife when the guy dies, symbolizing that the kid has not seen violence and is disgusted by it(the kid seems to glamorize violence throughout most of the film). But during the kick-ass pool scene, when he sees her, he's smiling way too brightly despite the fact that she's brutally massacred a bunch of kids who really did not deserve it.

Unless bullying warrants the death penalty.

What I liked about "Thirst" is how realistic the characters are in this situation. No one is really good or evil. Love and hate do not exist in their purest of films, but is complex and more realistic. 

In essence, LTROI fumbled its character development while Thirst was more about characters figuring out how evil they really are. The Priest was saintly because he never tasted what it's like to be evil in all its glory, and the ending is a perfect way to conclude the character.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea, that's true. But the pacing in Thirst was a tad slow for me, maybe cause I was anxious to watch Moon but it was kinda of under-whelming. Thought it was going to end...and it didn't, and it kept on going.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, that's true. But the pacing in Thirst was a tad slow for me, maybe cause I was anxious to watch Moon but it was kinda of under-whelming. Thought it was going to end...and it didn't, and it kept on going.



So did you finish it? 

It is a slow paced movie. But slow and boring are not the same thing(although it should be noted that many people have different feelings on what bores them or not).


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

No, I'm finishing it tomorrow. Parents wanted to watch American Idol. :|


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2010)

Under Siege 2: Dark Territory - 6/10
All around ridiculous action movie with Seagal, but a fun time nonetheless. Also stars a young Katherine Heigl. Didn't know this til now even though I've seen the movie between 5-10 times.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 10, 2010)

Halo Legends 9/10 it was like animatrix but for haloverse. i thought they had better stuff in it then the game did lol.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 10, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Its been awhile since I've seen it, but one of the things I didnt like about LROI was its structure and weak-ass character development.
> 
> Example, the film spends way too much time with a supporting character who wants revenge.....Incidently, the main gal happens to only kill his best friend and his girlfriend. We know this guy is going to die, and he's pretty boring, so this killed the pacing for me.
> 
> ...




You should read the book Let the right one in is based on, it is much better than the movie, I think the reason it was hard for them to make it good was because trying to fit everything in the movie and they have to cut alot of things that could be important for e.g. character development


----------



## West Egg (Feb 10, 2010)

_Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ *8.5* out of 10

Solid movie. I thought the first part was excellent throughout, but I felt that the second part was a bit lacking.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 10, 2010)

Manhattan 8/10

One of the best Woody Allen movies. Hilarious dialogus as usual in the director and a great cast, as usual too. I had a lot of laughs with the super witty comments of Allen and Diane Keaton specially. Plot was interesting and the pacing was correct. Recommended if you're looking for a classic Allen film.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, foohey. Looks like the Wolfman remake is a stinker, Martial.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

whamslam3 said:


> Halo Legends 9/10 it was like animatrix but for haloverse. i thought they had better stuff in it then the game did lol.



It came out already?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh, foohey. Looks like the Wolfman remake is a stinker, Martial.



Dammit.

The Ghost Galleon: F

Booooorrrrrriiiiiing.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm gonna wait until Friday before I decide if I see it or not.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2010)

Under Siege - 8/10
Seagal as the hero, Tommy Lee Jones as the crazy bad guy, and Gary Busey in drag, not much else needs to be said.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Wolfman on RT, one critics quote:



> Congratulations Universal - you made Van Helsing 2.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

AW FUCK. I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO BE LIKE VAN HELSING.

Sigh.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

i wanted to see wolfman but if it is like van helsing it will not be worth it.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

Weird, cause it's doing pretty good on IMDB.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2010)

To be fair, critics usually dont like gore/horror films.

lol, am I reading the name correctly, or is Hugo Weaving playing the detective who was in charge of the Jack the Ripper case?

The End: A+

Burt Reynolds movie that is super underrated. Granted, I only saw the last hour, but damn it was a good hour: Great drama, comedy and a few exciting moments.

Absolute Power: A-

Strong Clint Eastwood movie. 

Ugh, the hell? Out of the three movies I watched today, the only one I review is going to be the shitty one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think I wanna waste my money on Hellsing 2 =/


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2010)

Koi said:


> Weird, cause it's doing pretty good on IMDB.



There are a lot of people like Rukia in this world.

It already had 400+ votes last week, most of them were 10.


*Raging Bull*

Can't exactly see why people think so highly of this film. It's definitely not a bad film, but it's not that good either. Robert DeNiro did well, but his character just doesn't interest me. There are a couple of scenes that are pretty intense, but that's about it for me.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, remember that rotten tomatoes  is 100% critics while imdb is general audiences. 

If imdb is positive while RT is negative, that means the movie will probably be very fun.....But not good...maybe?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> If imdb is positive while RT is negative, that means the movie will probably be very fun.....But not good...maybe?



Not really, most of the trolls are doing this right now. Once the film is out the actual rating of IMDB will appear. If its as bad as RT are claiming it then good lord it blows.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I don't think I wanna waste my money on Hellsing 2 =/


No, Hellsing 2 would be Hellsing Ultimate which is awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2010)

*One Nite in Mongkok*

Good movie. It is a little weird to see Daniel Wu and Cecilia Cheung dubbed in mandarin throughout, but Cecilia Cheung's acting is outstanding as usual even without her original voice.

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

Adventureland. A surprise. I thought it'd be one of those typical teen movies. It was entertaining. I was also gonna write how I was in love with that chick, but then I noticed that she's from Twilight. ; _ ;


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, my top 10 reviews have been complete........


1)The Haunting of Molly Hartley- 965
2)Twilight- 287
3)Zombie 5: Killing Birds- 254
4)Last House on the Left(2009) - 214
5)The Dark Knight- 161
6)The Twilight Saga: New Moon- 154
7)Paranormal Activity- 145
8)Against the Dark- 142
9)Avatar- 141
10)Dragonball: The Magic Begins- 138

Zombie 5 adds to the wtf factor of the list. Jurassic Park, Return of Godzilla, I am Legend and Wrong Turn 2 werent added to the list because I think there is something wrong with the counter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

No. People just like reading/watching movies get bad reviews. Or probably because you reviewed a movie called Zombie 5: Killing Birds.


----------



## ChaosLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Daddy Day Care. 8/10. Funny movie eddie murphy played his part well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> 3)Zombie 5: Killing Birds- 254



People probably clicked on this by morbid curiousity


----------



## Mαri (Feb 11, 2010)

*Liar Liar Liar*

I'd give it about 7/10 for what I saw. Pretty funny, cute, and has some charm to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> People probably clicked on this by morbid curiousity



Hmm........EVERYONE CLICK ON MY ZOMBIE 5 KILLING BIRDS REVIEW TO SATISFY YOUR CURIOSITY. Horror of Dracula


----------



## Prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

*Up in the Air -* 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice review man, lolled hard at the nudity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, it's an older review though. I never like reading through my older stuff.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Moon 9.5/10

DAMN YOU ACADEMY. DAMN YOU.


----------



## Klue (Feb 11, 2010)

0/10

Shippuuden Movie 2: Epic FAIL!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanted 8/10 not bad


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear John: 9/10.

Even better the second kind.  I can kind of relate to some of the challenges John faced having been in the military myself.  I do not care much for the ending.  I didn't get the romance I would have liked.  (I hope that doesn't spoil too much.)  It's no surprise that a movie like this was able to topple Avatar though.  Next on the list... The Last Song featuring Miley Cyrus.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 12, 2010)

Planet Hulk. 8/10 My love for Marvel animation has no bounds. Planet Hulk was pretty awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Moon 9.5/10
> 
> DAMN YOU ACADEMY. DAMN YOU.



Did you ever finish Thirst young lady?


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2010)

...no...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't think Thirst was all that tbh.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 12, 2010)

*The Princess and the Frog* - 9/10
I enjoyed it VERY much.


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2010)

Into The Wild: 8.5/10

He just had to die! ..I hate the ending...although the movie helped me to accept his death. Now that thats out of the way I can say that the actor did a really good job, pretty much everyone in the movie gave a good performance. And the editing was really good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2010)

The Wolf-Man remake: A

HOLY F*!@C&ING ASSBURGERS THIS WAS AWESOME.

Review will be up in a few hrs hopefully.

Whoever said this was Van Helsing 2 needs to be slapped.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

Its 30% on RT, are you sure its good MH?


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2010)

...is he trolling again?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

My brother watched it. He said its similar to Van Helsing in that its something you never want to watch again but claimed the action is really good, apparently theres a scene in the film where he attacks a gypsy camp and its amazing. Tho I take his opinion with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2010)

I think ill take RT's side on this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2010)

I swear to God I'm not trolling, and no not understand why someone is comparing it to Van Hellsing.

Hellsing was a tongue-in-cheek, CGI whoring action-fest. Wolf-Man is a character driven, complex film that whores practical effects. There is CGI, but it's mostly strong(only the bear looked embarassingly fake). Remember when I complained about how fake London looked in Sherlock Holmes? Not here. I haven't seen such a convincing Victorian era England since the days of Hammer.

If there is any slight similarity with Van Helsing, it's in the final battle.......But that is REALLLY stretching it.

The reason why the critics probably aren't liking it is because of the gore. Critics hate gore in films unless it is a pretentious arty film. They even hated the old Hammer movies when they came out, and those aren't gory by todays standards.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

> The reason why the critics probably aren't liking it is because of the gore. Critics hate gore in films unless it is a pretentious arty film. They even hated the old Hammer movies when they came out, and those aren't gory by todays standards.



Most critics said that the gore was the films one and only strong point. They all complained about it being dreary and a bore fest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, they're wrong, and I still think it's the gore.

Keep in mind, all critics praised Friday the 13th's gore for being well done, but they hated it because it was a gore fest.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Wolf-Man *remake*: A
> 
> HOLY F*!@C&ING *ASSBURGERS* THIS WAS AWESOME.
> 
> ...



(ASSBURGERS) lolwhat, come up with that all by your self? I don't think I've every head it used.

So does the remake have the same feeling as the original? I haven't seen the original but I figure your a big film enthusiast so you must of seen it.



MartialHorror said:


> The Wolf-Man remake: F
> 
> Ugh, terrible acting, writing, directing and even worse CGI. Even the wolf from "New Moon" looked better.


What's with this contradictory review?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 12, 2010)

Precious 7/10

Very intense drama with powerful performances. Plus the directing was a bit of a nice surprise since I expected a more conventional film but theres some interesting ways of making this one a bit different. Good job on the editing, too. Pretty interesting to see this kind of little, low budget movies in theaters all around the world.


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

_Couples Retreat_ 2/10

Boring.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 12, 2010)

_Star Wars Episode VI_ ... 8/10
It was pretty good. Always good to see a classic every now and again


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 12, 2010)

legion , 7/10

they should call it legion 1, it feels like such an unfinished story


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2010)

illmatic said:


> (ASSBURGERS) lolwhat, come up with that all by your self? I don't think I've every head it used.
> 
> So does the remake have the same feeling as the original? I haven't seen the original but I figure your a big film enthusiast so you must of seen it.
> 
> ...



lol, I was trolling the first time. 

Anyway, the original suffers from what all movies suffer from the time. They were limited in their artistic freedoms, so most came off as shallow. It does have moments where ur reminded of the atmosphere of the original though.

Perfect Getaway: B

Pretty good thriller. Probably Sunday's review.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 12, 2010)

Alien Resurrection: 7/10

Slight improvement from Alien 3 (though not nearly on par with the first two). I suppose my only real complaints would be A) the handful of truly godawful actors (most of whom were killed off early, thank goodness), and B) that Ripley was more or less robotic until the very end.

Also, I felt bad for the baby Alien/mammal creature at the end. He was cute and gentle with Ripley, and yet suffered the worst death.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 13, 2010)

*Legion*

Don't know what I'd rate it... Just that I would have never seen this movie if it hadn't been for my friends. I'm glad I saw it, not because it was good... but because it was just so... bad that it was hilarious. 

Sometimes it's fun to go see those movies.

Other than that it was just flat out strange. Wouldn't say that the story was terrible, but the only thing I really enjoyed about it was how laughably ridiculous the possessions were. I thought the movie looked strange and creepy. But once I saw the movie it wasn't really creepy at all, it was just really funny. I really hope it wasn't trying to be serious.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2010)

The Wolfman - 5/10.  I have to be honest, I found myself laughing during several scenes.  I think the camerawork is partially responsible.  Did I need to see Gwen in Lawrence's eye for 5 minutes?  Seriously?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Benicio Del Toro's death was incredibly corny as well... I could do a better job.




Emily Blunt, Benicio Del Toro, Anthony Hopkins, and Hugo Weaving are all pretty good actors.  So why did their performances feel so uneven?  Why didn't they do better?  I initially thought that the acting was horrendous in this movie, but the more I think about it... I realize that it's an incorrect assumption.  The fact that all 4 of them appeared to be bad is a Director problem.  Joe Johnston is to blame.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2010)

*Zombieland*

Pretty funny. Not too silly or stupid.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Wolfman - 5/10.  I have to be honest, I found myself laughing during several scenes.  I think the camerawork is partially responsible.  Did I need to see Gwen in Lawrence's eye for 5 minutes?  Seriously?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I was bugged by Benicio's acting was during the ending. I never minded Hopkins acting, although at one point it felt like his accent change(when he scares the mob off). I was kind of bugged by him during the trailers, but thought his immensely detached persona fit the character. The only time Hugo made me snicker was during a moment where he says "Mr Talbot" much like he would say "Mr Anderson". Never was bugged by Emily Blunt.


Of course, people, remember this is Rukia who is speaking............Anyone who says anything positive about the Haunting of Molly Hartley(unless you're talking about my review of it) even as a joke does not know anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2010)

Martial liked Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2010)

NO HE DIDN'T! 2 Star ratings do not equal liking..........unless it's directed by H.G Lewis.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)

DBE could have been entertaining iif the fights weren't so short and if the movie wasn't so bland


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry MH but I'll take Rukia over you. You're far too lenient to monster/horror movies.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2010)

Rukia needs to put a banana in his ear. Thats not an insult.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 13, 2010)

The Aviator- 8.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2010)

Im lenient on horror films when Rukia gave Haunting of Molly Hartley a 10/10, a movie that got MUCh worse rep than wolf-man.

On critics, remember peeps, "The Thing" and "The Shining" were also hated by critics when they first came out. Now they're considered horror classics.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2010)

G-Force 2/10 didn't find it funny


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2010)

Beerfest. 
4/10

Was probably the most WTF movie I've seen for a while now, but the little jokes and the random scenes, plus a couple of beers to help me swallow this thing actually let me enjoy it enough to give it a solid 4.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2010)

Total Recall 8/10 good movie

Blade Trinity 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2010)

Maiden Heist: C+

Well written characters, not much of a plot. Still, it's one of the better Morgan Freeman direct-to-DVD heist movies.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 14, 2010)

Obsessed - 4/10
Basically a Lifetime movie.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes Man. 6/10. Some scenes were quite funny, but overall it's not good enough.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

17 Again
5/10

Predictable and stupid at times.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2010)

*Asylum-F*

Freshman college students looking for a horror movie on Netflix streaming usually doesn't end well.

Neither does having your cliche characters spouting off pointless exposition prior to their rather lame death scenes. Some slightly out-of-shape middle aged man, shirtless with some S&M garb a frightening villain does not make. Oh, and there's some mean-spirited hipster dialogue when the movie was introducing the victims...one of which just happens to disappear from the movie entirely. 

The deaths of the victims are pretty weak, and not really consistent in style. The big baddie is a doctor who cures a patient from their suffering by killing them. The first kill, asphyxiation by the string the character would carry around. The second one, scalping by a butterfly knife of her abusive trashy ex-boyfriend. The third guy...gets his lips cut off 'cause he used to be fat(why not just go rip off Se7en)? A girl gets stabbed...cause fuck trying to make a death that relates with her daddy video taping her.

Oh yeah, the film mishandles such heavy topics, using them as merely props in the murders.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2010)

Ong Bak 2: B

Probably my next review....Better than Jaa's "Protector", but not quite as good as the first Ong Bak.

Looks like Wolfman got 30,000,000......Probably means it's a flop but ya never know.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

The Island by Michael Bay .

...............

And as many have said , it's bad .

First and foremost of all because it gets boring . The movie is to long for it's own good . It also aparently tries to lure people by promising "mindfucking" dystopia , but never delivers . All we see are a bunch of assholes in white shirts , commanded by people in black shirts to stay in line at the take out .

I also "love" how they openly try to say that stell cem researchers are exactly the same as concentration camp officers - ie . the scene where the "unreliable" clones are put into a gas chamber to be mass exterminated while one of them protests "But why should I leave my things outside when I am going to the Island ?" .

The main character is anything but apealing . He's your standart run of the mill "hero" , without anything outstanding about him .

And then , of course , there's all the explosions , including that huge ventilator thing - they actualy show us three shots of the thing blowing up before it finaly _does _blow up .


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

_Wedding Crashers_ 2/10


----------



## ShenHaruno (Feb 14, 2010)

Lovely Bones 8/10


----------



## Koi (Feb 14, 2010)

Moulin Rouge! - 7/10.  Most of those points come from the FAB costumes and excellent soundtrack.  I'm not a huge Kidman fan, but everyone else was alright.  It's not a movie I love (I find some parts flat-out boring) but I'll tolerate, and as an art history major I do like the inclusion of Lautrec.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate Moulin Rouge! and I hate the director.


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 14, 2010)

Moulin Rouge. 11/10 
I normaly hate these kinds of movies, but really, I love it sooo much.


----------



## ChaosLord (Feb 15, 2010)

Harry Potter and the half blood prince. 7/10.

Too long and wasn't as good as the other ones.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 15, 2010)

The Cell - 5.5/10

Really weird movie. Interesting concept though....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 15, 2010)

The wolfman 5'5/10

Nothing special here. Nice production values for a film thats watchable but nothing more. Appropiate cast, specially Emily Blunt which I think has a promising future. I think I prefer those old productions with bad make up and special effects. Dunno, nostalgia maybe.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2010)

The Dawn of the Dead (1979 Theatrical Version): 7/10 pretty good but I prefer the directors cut still.


----------



## _allismine_ (Feb 15, 2010)

The Wolfman. Enjoyable, predictable, forgettable. 5.75/10


----------



## The Bright (Feb 16, 2010)

Pumpkin...7/10


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2010)

*The Constant Gardener 9/10 *

Wonderful character build, amazing ending, it's just that the characters were so hateable at start and I hate angsty and realistic things.  

I'm still weeping.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 16, 2010)

The edge of darkness 5/10

simple plot but a bad remake of an old BBC show.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2010)

30 minutes into Ferngully 0/10

OH GOD. GOD. NO. UGH.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2010)

*Flash Point*

The story is a little weak, but the action is definitely top-notch.

9/10


----------



## Pringles (Feb 17, 2010)

The final destination.

9/10


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Death Race 6/10


----------



## Momoka (Feb 17, 2010)

Beauty and The Beast (Disney Renaissance) 

9.5/10 pek


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

District 9




/10


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2010)

Pandorum. All I can say is "Is this what Hollywood calls horror?"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2010)

Pandorum, I think Martial liked that movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> Overall: "Pandorum" is a good horror film. I'm reluctant to call it great, because even in the theaters the lighting/editing make certain attacks difficult to comprehend. I can imagine how difficult to the movie will be to watch on the small screen......But I'm content with just a 'good horror movie' right now.
> 
> 3/4



OH GOD            .


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 17, 2010)

Avatar 8/10- Thought it was entertaining, great visuals. As for the story and acting, it was good not great.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

Matrix Revolutions - 8 / 10

not as good as Reloaded or the Original (which was the next to last and next to next to last movie I watched), but it really does complete the trilogy well and works So much better watched with the other 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2010)

Pandorum isn't what Hollywood calls a good movie. It's what it calls a great movie, because the bar is just that low with shit like "Prom Night remake", "Stepfather remake" and probably "Crazies remake" ass-raping us,

Speaking of which, I just watched it too!

Pandorum: C+ or B-

As expected, its even more murky on the small screen. I also felt it had too many 'let's stop for exposition' moments. Still, I liked that the film focused on both physical horror and psychological horror.....Plus, Im a sucker for modern day Alien clones.

Im tired of PG-13 remakes to bad movies, and Saw clones.......Different settings in horror are nice.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2010)

*Million Dollar Baby*

Filled with memorable lines and dialogues, superb acting performances from all three main actors, plus a movingly sad ending.

9.7/10


*Dark City* 

Freakily awesome.

Jennifer Connelly's singing _Sway_ is one of the top 10 sexiest scenes I've seen. 

9/10


----------



## Toreno (Feb 18, 2010)

The Young Victoria - 3/10

Couldn't stand it, movie felt short and rushed.


----------



## _allismine_ (Feb 18, 2010)

World's Greatest Dad. Heart-wrenchingly fucked up dark humour. It's not for everyone, but if you're the kind of person who's into how this movie is written, you'll love it. 8 / 10

Bonus: Law Abiding Citizen. Interesting and entertaining film, I personally think it should've been more graphic for better effect. 6.5 / 10


----------



## CBACS (Feb 18, 2010)

Hot Fuzz 10/10

Words cannot describe how awesome this movie is.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

> Jennifer Connelly's singing Sway is one of the top 10 sexiest scenes I've seen.



She's hot.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2010)

*Digimon: Our War Game* 9/10
The best part of the Digimon movie. I like it even more this way, it's a lot more epic than the dub. Diaboromon is much more sinister when he's silent.

*Summer Wars* 9/10
Similar to Our War Game but very different too. It's funny, exciting, sad and sweet with a great story all the way through.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
10/10
Brilliant and sweet romantic film.


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 18, 2010)

Wolfman

Love the cast! The movie had a old school monster flick vibe to it. The plot of the movie moved kind of fast at points and glossed over some of the back story.  However, I would recommend it.  8/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 10/10
> Brilliant and sweet romantic film.


It made it into the film of the decade discussion for a reason.  Unfortunately members like Gooba and myself were unable to drum up enough support to advance it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry Rukia. D:

If only I saw it prior to the nominations.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Avatar 8/10 its okay


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Field of Dreams 9/10 i like this movie its good.


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

Avatar 

visually: 10/10..its the best. No doubt about it.

overall: 7.8/10


----------



## SammyQuill (Feb 19, 2010)

3 idiots... I'd give it a seven. The story was nice and light but nothing phenomenal.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a Cyborg, but that's OK -> 9/10.

At first 10 mins of movie I wanted to drop it but I kept continue and I liked the characters, the plot, everything.. ending was kinda meh.. but overall it deserves every praise I heard before watching the movie.


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 19, 2010)

Wolfman |  7.5/10

The mood of the film was great, very dark and foreboding. Cast was also good for the most part. I just felt some of the dialogue lacked emotion and character development was also lacking. This was also a very gruesome movie, however that didn?t bother me much. I think it may have bothered my gf though, who I took to see it on Valentines Day    Smooth...


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyborg 6/10. I thought an old post apocalyptic sci-fi action movie with the muscles from Brussels was a guaranteed win, but this is a pity.


----------



## Dante (Feb 19, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2010)

At least more people are giving Wolfman a chance now. 

Eternal Sunshine was an awesome movie. I was surprised at how much I liked it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 19, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, Wolfman doesn't deserve a chance.
The Iron Giant-10/10. A perfect film and the best animated film I've ever seen.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2010)

30 days of night 7/10 i think it is a good horror film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2010)

Shutter Island: A-

Pretty awesome. So far, this has been a good year for horror(if this really is horror).

Was it just me, or did the score sound like "The Shining meets Knowing".\

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2010)

Would've seen it two hours ago, but my brother forgot his wallet (needed ID to get in). :|


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Solomon Kane 7/10

Fantastic film, Wolfman and Van Helsing should go and hide in shame. A well made solid adventure movie, and heaven knows how rare that it, its only let down by its low budget and the abrupt end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

The Hangover - 5/10

Had a couple decent laughs, but otherwise it was forgettable.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 19, 2010)

Shutter Island 8/10
A solid movie. Certainly not Scorsese's best. Acting was good throughout the film. I didn't see everything that was coming at the end. The last couple lines of the movie really stuck out and were memorable. I enjoyed the soundtrack as well.


----------



## krome (Feb 19, 2010)

_Valentine's Day_ 6/10


----------



## Yoona (Feb 19, 2010)

Tormented , 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2010)

Terminator Salvation: C-

Oi, it tried WAY too hard to be cool. Im for a good homage in a movie, but this movie relied on them. Using the "Come with me if you want to live line" and "I'll be back" were distracting.

Christian Bale did worse than I remembered. He was just too intense, serious and boring. His yelling was over-the-top. He could get uber serious in Batman, but he showed the flip side to that, making him feel more human.

Sam Worthington does good, but he's allowing himself to be typecast in similar roles in blockbuster films. This, Avatar and Clash of the Titans have him being torn between two worlds and not really fitting in either.

The action is good, but it's also the weakest of the series. I think the AVGN was right in saying that action is cool when its sheer destruction, and it loses its impact when everything else is destroyed.

The relationship between Connor and the machines doesn't work either. In T2, Connor experienced first hand how a machine can grow into something more. TWICE, machines have died for him. But here, he sees them as just more heartless machines. 

How many times do we need a "It's the human spirit/heart that seperates us from whatever evil humanity is fighting" message.

The relationships were bland and unexplored(the love story with Marcus and Blaire), and Blaire's dialogue sucked.

Finally, the bleak look of the film just bland. "Daybreakers" used it artfully, "Book of Eli" did it pretty well....but this? It's bland for the sake of being bland. The world hinted in the first 2(hell, even T3) films looked awesome and exciting. It's not here......

As I've said before, Bale's tampering with the script meant that the film isn't sure if it wants to follow Marcus or Connor. 

It's as if the writers/director were fans of the first few films, but failed to realize what made them exceptional.

Still, it's moderately entertaining. Worthington is becoming my new favorite action star. Lets just not hope he pulls a Vin Deasil. I DO NOT WANT TO SEE SAM WORTHINGTON BE A SUPER SPY/SOLDIER BABYSITTING A BUNCH OF KIDS.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Food Inc.: 7.5/10 It made me realized that Old Mcdonald didn't have a little farm he had a slaughter house 

Serenity: 6/10 only because it was very confusing at times for me since I never seen the original show.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 19, 2010)

City of God - 10/10

Incredible.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2010)

Shutter Island:  9/10.  Excellent.  Good acting.  Brilliant cinematography.  I have heard about a twist ending all week and I thought I had considered every possibility... I was wrong.  lol, good film.


----------



## Koi (Feb 19, 2010)

The Wolfman - 8/10.  I really, really enjoyed this movie.  I like how instead of trying to depart from the classic horror genre, it took its cues and ran.  The gore was pretty sweet, especially since I had NO idea it was gonna be that bloody.  They didn't fuck around here.

Loved the costumes, the sets, and Hopkins was totally boss.   Also, has Hugo Weaving ever been in a movie where he didn't play like, a total hardass? (Not that I'm complaining.)

Oh and Martial, I totally know what you mean about this London and Holmes' London, and I wholly agree.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

Shutter Island 9.5/10

Holy fuck. Why the fuck didn't they check IDs? I swear, I got a bunch of idiotic teenagers in my group. Kept fucking screaming at the creepy but not scary parts. D:

And for the movie itself, really good. I knew the ending (some asshole decided to spoiler it on the Inception forums on IMDb) but nonetheless, it didn't take away from it. But repeat viewings wouldn't be as interesting.

They played that stupid Sorcerer's Apprentice trailer before the movie and at the end of the trailer, I coughed "stupid". Some people started to laugh.


----------



## Koi (Feb 20, 2010)

^That trailer/movie would probably be REALLY COOL if it was literally fucking anyone but Nick Cage.  I'm being totally serious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2010)

Koi: Glad you agree.

YES EVERYONE! CONTINUE TO SEE WOLFMAN! BWAHAHAHA!

And go see Shutter Island too.

lol, poor poor Nic Cage. His movies either are underrated(Knowing and Bangkok Dangerous), awful(Next) or fun-but-not-always-in-a-good-way(Wicker Man, Ghost Rider). 

Speaking of Wicker Man, I thinK Shutter Island was heavily inspired by that one...


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 20, 2010)

The Wolfman 3.5/10 - Absolutely terrible. Van Helsing had better CG than this pile of shit. Story was blatantly obvious, acting sucked except from the girl and Agent Smith. On top of all that, its boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> The Wolfman 3.5/10 - Absolutely terrible. Van Helsing had better CG than this pile of shit. Story was blatantly obvious, acting sucked except from the girl and Agent Smith. On top of all that, its boring.



If you want to troll properly, leave out the Van Helsing comment. It's too obvious.

(Although that CGI bear probably was worse than Van Helsing.....Ugh, WHY DID THEY EVEN NEED THAT?!)


----------



## Pandorum (Feb 20, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D: 7 outta 10.

Wish there was an epic fight between the werewolf and D instead of a stomp.


----------



## Zeropark (Feb 20, 2010)

A serious man 2/10

I can't tell why, but it was terrible for me.


----------



## Dante (Feb 20, 2010)

Avatar 7.8/10


----------



## Fin (Feb 20, 2010)

Se7en 10/10


Fucking.....




DAMN


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

Koi said:


> ^That trailer/movie would probably be REALLY COOL if it was literally fucking anyone but Nick Cage.  I'm being totally serious.



I dunno, that other guy sucks at acting too. They were both terrible.

And I really hate Nick's hair. Fuck. Long hair doesn't look good on him, it doesn't look cool, he just looks like a moron.

The opening shot looked like it was trying to be TDK. Circling the building with blue tones. The CGI bird looks dumb as well.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 20, 2010)

Knowing? Underrated?
That movie sucked.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> If you want to troll properly, leave out the Van Helsing comment. It's too obvious.
> 
> (Although that CGI bear probably was worse than Van Helsing.....Ugh, WHY DID THEY EVEN NEED THAT?!)



Ugh, how do you like it so much? It wasnt scary at all, the wolf looked stupid, and it I knew everything that was going to happen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How did you not know the old guy was the other wolf. Then he went all cliche villain and stuff. Talking while hiding, playing the piano, lmao just everything you would expect from a cliche movie.

Oh and the "YOU KNOW ME" talk, then shoot em scene.

Painful




Im not trolling, its just not good


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 20, 2010)

Shutter Island 9/10


For all of the reasons already listed above.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 20, 2010)

2012 - 6/10


----------



## Disturbia (Feb 20, 2010)

*Legion* - 5/10

First half was somewhat agonizing to watch, the last 20 minutes are what really tipped me over, though. I liked the whole Gabriel/Michael bromance, which is why I felt that the attention should've been focused more on them. In the end, that’s really what’s wrong with this film; it takes way too long to show you the real characters and then takes focus off of them.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 20, 2010)

Lovely Bones 8/10


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2010)

Fast and Furious 4. Eh, not that bad 7.5/10 I just like the cars go vroom. (:


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 20, 2010)

UziBlack said:


> Wolfman |  7.5/10
> 
> The mood of the film was great, very dark and foreboding. Cast was also good for the most part. I just felt some of the dialogue lacked emotion and character development was also lacking. This was also a very gruesome movie, however that didn?t bother me much. I think it may have bothered my gf though, who I took to see it on Valentines Day    Smooth...



Aww I think it is romantic.  I made my husband take me to see it for Valentine's Day.  Nothing says "I love you" like a good gore fest. :risu


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 20, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 8/10
I cant really say alot about the movie. I thought it was ok when it came to dialogue and story but ok is about it. The action was also pretty good although some of the slow motion effects got pretty annoying starting from the start of the movie. Holme's intelligence throughout the movie was interesting and entertaining despite me not reading any of the books. However it seemed to me he knew a bit too much but hey like I said it was entertaining.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 20, 2010)

The Octagon - 6/10
Average Chuck Norris movie. None of the characters were really likable. Fight scenes were decent.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 20, 2010)

Shutter Island 7/10

Nice new movie from Scorsese. Certainly not his best but still an entertaining one. Powerful directing and great acting by Leo. Nice production value, sometimes even terrific (dream secuences) but maybe some predictability. Good genre film.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 21, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Ugh, how do you like it so much? It wasnt scary at all, the wolf looked stupid, and it I knew everything that was going to happen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed, such a shitty film.

Anyways, Shutter Island-9/10.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 21, 2010)

Terminator: 8/10 

A classic, though every time the robotic-shell Terminator at the end is in a chase scene I laugh so hard I get an abdominal workout.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2010)

*Shinjuku Incident*

Those who had seen _One Nite in Mongkok_ would probably notice there are a lot of similarities shared between the two films. First of all, they are both about a simple man, destitute of wealth, travelling all alone from mainland china to a city across the sea, totally unfamiliar to him and rather infamous for its various illicit activities going on underground, looking for the woman he loved, only to find out that she had already married to a head of a gang/mafia organization. Then we witness both men gradually being transformed by the environments around them, helplessly being driven by fate to become criminals (though one might argue they always had the choice to turn back before it was too late, but to me, that choice seems more like an illusion in the face of the powerful desperation and temptation), but all the while clinging to whatever remained of their innocence and sense of justice. And of course, not to mention both men had a woman they met in the alien city growing attached to them and also a police officer close on their tails.

Derek Yee's skills and talents as a director are clearly displayed through both films. He had obviously taken the violence a step closer to gore in Shinjuku Incident. That might turn off some of his usual audiences but not me. I think the opening half was brilliantly done. The couple of gruesome scenes are necessary and effectively reinforces the realistic feeling of the ruthlessness of the mafia world. The only complaint is that the film seems to have spiralled a little bit out of control towards the end and the gang fight at the end was pretty much a dragged-out mess where Daniel Wu was killed off the screen and most of the supporting roles were totally forgotten. Personally, I feel that romance genre such as _C'est la vie, mon chéri_ and _Lost in Time_ is where Derek Yee truly belongs to. But his more recently directed, crime-themed movies are still very watchable nonetheless.

9/10


*Invictus*

Morgan Freeman carried this film alone and Matt Damon's role was very much reduced to an unremarkable side character. But then this is a film about Nelson Mandela, so perhaps that was intended? Anyway, Morgan Freeman did well enough to get a 9/10 from me.


*The Man from Earth*

A group of scholars - archaeologist, anthropologist, biologist, psychologist, christian literalist, etc. - held a farewell party for a colleague, when the colleague suddenly confided to them that he was 14000 years old. And thus began a rather heated, intellectual debate regarding the man's allegation that lasted for more than 1 hour. You can see that different scholars showed different sort of reactions - some were willing to keep an open mind, some were amused by what they deemed was an elaborate joke, some felt offended by the further revelations of the man's, and some believed the man had gone utterly crazy.

It's a very unusual film that is not for everyone. Definitely one of its kind.

8.5/10


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 21, 2010)

Notorious 10/10 loved it, love the pac and biggie storys, glad to finally watch it.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Luck Chuck 8/10

Funny and I enjoyed it, but nothing too special.  Like most of those movies, didn't stand out from a lot of other ones but I always enjoy watching them


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2010)

*Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World*

Decent film, but a lot of gibberish especially at the beginning. Luckily I had chinese sub which helped a bit. 

8/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolfman - 2/10.

Garbage as was obvious since the announcement. You can't scare anybody with CGI... idiots.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2010)

Aira said:


> 2012 - 6/10



I watched that, too... I don't even pretend to understand what the hell kinda of tangent the film went down after a point.

I also watched Bitch Slap. It was a Grindhouse film that I would imagine most guys would love to watch. I liked it too, since it had enough cheese to leave a smile on my face during most of the film.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2010)

Meet the Fockers 8/10 funny movie
The Hills Have Eyes 7/10 not that scary
Resident Evil 7/10


----------



## Fin (Feb 21, 2010)

Reservior Dogs 9/10

One of Tarantinos best


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Ugh, how do you like it so much? It wasnt scary at all, the wolf looked stupid, and it I knew everything that was going to happen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



1) The Wolf looked like the original one on steroids. I presume you fdid not like the original.


*Spoiler*: __ 



2) I figured that Anthony Hopkins was the wolf, as there was no Bela Lugiosi character.




I already explained why I liked it in my review. I thought that the visuals were awesome, the settings were creepy and the subtext was effective.

Edit: Oh yeah....

Woodchipper Massacre: F

Wow......probably my next video review.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Martial, you happy that Nolan isn't overseeing Superman? 

You were so against it and now it turns out he was never involved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, now if only the movie wont get made..........


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Heh, it might not get made. If that whole article was a rumor then WB might loose the rights to Superman if they don't get that film into production soon. It's been a rocky franchise with delays and everything, I don't think it will make the date.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah. I remember hearing that before "Superman Returns" was made, they had spent like $50,000,000 in preproduction fees during failed attempts to get it made. 

Maybe WB should just give it up....


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think it was meant to be.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 21, 2010)

Shutter Island

7.5/10

It was pretty good. It made you think.

I also later ended up seeing Wolverine: Origins. The X-Men movie. I've never bothered watching X-Men before and I wouldn't have watched it except that I was at my friend's birthday party and they decided to put it on while we were there. It had it's interesting moments but I don't think it was that great of a movie really.

4/10


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 21, 2010)

The last movie I watched was *The Lovely Bones*. It was _okay_, I guess. I expected a better quality film from Peter Jackson though. It really can't decide if it wants to be a thriller, a fantasy film or a ghost story. The effects were pretty nice and some of the acting was good (Saoirse Ronan and Stanley Tucci particularly), but it doesn't quite live up to what it should have been. *6.7/10*.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 21, 2010)

Back to the Future 9/10

Maaaan hadn't seen this in AGES! And then suddenly while zapping around on tv I see the start title on my tv screen.
Fuck yea!


----------



## GamaKun (Feb 21, 2010)

Lightning Thief 7/10 good...but not great....and my friend ate all the candy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

> Yes, now if only the movie wont get made..........



9 years of Smallville really has killed off the franchise for me, I think its okay if it doesnt get made for a very long while.

Fantastic Four 2: Rise of the Silver Surfer

3/10
Its was like watching your favourite characters get raped for 2 hours. Awful movie, the ending didn't make any sense either. 2 for the action scenes and one more for the fan service.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2010)

Predator 8/10
Justice League Crisis on Two Earths 9/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

The Wolfman (2010) the acting is subpar and it was predictible...but by god it was entertaining 3/5


----------



## Javs (Feb 21, 2010)

The Edge of Darkness. Found it rather terrible. 

5/10.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2010)

We are all going to The Crazies next weekend, I guess?


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not, doesn't look interesting to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2010)

It's horror, Chee.  It will be stupid and entertaining.  It doesn't interest me either, but I know I have to see it since I am a self proclaimed movie buff.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2010)

Inside Man was amazing...9/10!


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It's horror, Chee.  It will be stupid and entertaining.  It doesn't interest me either, but I know I have to see it since I am a self proclaimed movie buff.



And I'm a self proclaimed _cheap_ movie buff.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2010)

Get Rich or Die Tryin' - 10/10

Absolutely love this movie. Can watch it over and over and over again.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2010)

Ong Bak 2 - 7/10
Fight scenes were incredible. I can think of very few movies that can even match them. The plot was your average revenge one, and it wasn't done in that unique of way except for the ending. The ending kind of pissed me off. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler about the ending_ 



Seriously WTF! So the guy that's been a second father to Tien ends up being the guy who killed his real father. He beats Tien but then stops short and gives his life for Tien's revenge. But the guy who killed Tien's mother and shot his father with an arrow(that effected him in the fight against his second father) still lives and ultimately kills Tien. WTF kind of ending is this!?! 

Secondly didn't he realize that his sword was hitting metal when he was cutting the king? You'd think he'd be able to tell. With all the times he cuts opponents throats throughout the movie with his sword, why didn't he do that with the king as well? He had ample time to do it. He also could have killed all the enemies after he knocks the king down that hole. He totally had the advantage throughout. Instead he just looks at the girl and then jumps down. WTF????

Lastly, he never does reunite with the girl. He just sees her once and she realizes he is alive. That's it?! WTF!

Also, what was the point exactly of the elephants? I know they are important to their culture but they had little to nothing to do with the plot at all. He had to conquer them to complete a test then the one comes out to I guess protect him at the end, but it doesn't really do anything. 

He also got his ass kicked by that one crazy dude on top of the elephant. he never did finish that fight. 

I also didn't get the last scene with him in a beard....

Edit: So I just looked on IMDB, apparently he doesn't die, even though the end of the movie said he did die...and there is going to be a 3rd one where he can finally kill the king. So I guess that takes away my first point and third point if there is going to be a third movie. 

Edit 2: So i rewatched the ending and what I thought was supposed to be a "lesson" or moral to the story ended up being what is going to happen in the 3rd movie. I feel like when setting up a movie for a sequel it should be easy for the movie watcher to tell there is going to be a sequel. This required me going to IMDB and watching the ending twice to realize it.




Martial, I believe you said you saw the movie as well. Care to comment on what I wrote?


----------



## sharpie (Feb 22, 2010)

Wolfman - 7/10

It was okay.  Ultra predictable 'random loud noise' scare spots through out the film tho


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2010)

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus - 7/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Treasure Planet - 7/10

Kind of the typical Disney movie, I liked it but it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2010)

*Casino*

Not one of Martin Scorsese's top 3, but Goodfellas fans would like it I guess. Personally, I think it's weaker than Goodfellas (which is in turn weaker than The Departed). It probably would have been better off without Sharon Stone. At least that's how I feel.

8.5/10


*Where the Wild Things Are*

Not your typical joyous (and sometimes retarded) children's film. Its tone is pretty sombre and melancholic. I think it might strike a chord with the adults or their inner children. It deals with themes such as fear of loneliness and separation, maturity, empathy and friendship. It's deeper and more complex than meets the eyes.

7.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day - 6.5/10

I'm giving the movie a small nod because it had some mildly funny moments. They didn't over-Hollywood it like I thought they would, though they did water it down quite a bit. It wasn't shitty, but it wasn't great. A decent, fun film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Ong Bak 2 - 7/10
> Fight scenes were incredible. I can think of very few movies that can even match them. The plot was your average revenge one, and it wasn't done in that unique of way except for the ending. The ending kind of pissed me off.
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, im a big Tony Jaa fan but I still like Ong Bak, and the Protector better than Ong Bak 2


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

The lightning theif - 6/10

Started off good, but as the movie progressed I lost interest and became bored, kinda random anticlimatic storyline as well


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if Ill see the Crazies in the theaters....Doesnt look all that good and I disliked the original.

On Ong Bak 2, the reason it ended like that was because they ran out of money....But they will continue the story for Ong Bak 3.


----------



## krome (Feb 22, 2010)

_Iron Man_ 7/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

Sydney White

6/10

eh not bad not great kinda stupid


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

> Not sure if Ill see the Crazies in the theaters....Doesnt look all that good and I disliked the original.



Apparently its suppoused to be quite a good film.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Eh, im a big Tony Jaa fan but I still like Ong Bak, and the Protector better than Ong Bak 2



The story for both of them was better than Ong Bak 2, but the fight scenes were way better in Ong Bak 2. 



MartialHorror said:


> On Ong Bak 2, the reason it ended like that was because they ran out of money....But they will continue the story for Ong Bak 3.



Oh really. Well at least we get more Tony Jaa action. That makes it alittle more acceptable, but like I said before, it shouldn't be hard for me to determine if there is a sequel or not....the ending lines really made it seem like that was the end of the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I hated the ending regardless........It was only redeemed by the kick ass fight scenes(and that the movie was cool visually).


----------



## darkangelcel (Feb 22, 2010)

The devil's advocate 
10

Inkheart
8


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 22, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Casino*
> 
> Not one of Martin Scorsese's top 3, but Goodfellas fans would like it I guess. Personally, I think it's weaker than Goodfellas (which is in turn weaker than The Departed). *It probably would have been better off without Sharon Stone.* At least that's how I feel.
> 
> 8.5/10



How so, a different actress, or without her character completely?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 23, 2010)

*An Education* - very good.  

*Up In the Air* - also very good (although I did miss a few minutes twice complaining about the damn sound).  Get it right people


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2010)

An Eye for an Eye - 6.5/10
Chuck Norris.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2010)

*Moon* 9/10

Are you hungry?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 23, 2010)

*Circle Of Eight*, wasn't boring but the end didn't make much sense. 7/10.


----------



## Fin (Feb 23, 2010)

The Silence of the lambs: 11/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2010)

Forced Vengeance - 7/10
Chuck Norris.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2010)

I need to watch more Chuck Norris movies. I've seen them all in the past, but only remember the ones I saw recently.

So.......

Breaker! Breaker!- I enjoyed it, even though it's pretty bad.

A force of one- Thought this was pretty cool(final fight sucked though).

Bells of Innocence- One of his later films....Pretty lame.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> How so, a different actress, or without her character completely?


I hated the character.  But it was definitely Scorsese's intent to make us hate her.  I'm not a big Sharon Stone fan, but I thought she nailed the role.  Stone's performance in Casino was probably the best performance of her entire career.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Frost/Nixon 9/10 interesting bio pic


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I need to watch more Chuck Norris movies. I've seen them all in the past, but only remember the ones I saw recently.
> 
> So.......
> 
> ...



I don't think I saw any of those. I like his older movies(early 80s) alot more than the ones later on. Though Delta Force is a good one. Breaker! Breaker! sounds like it would be a good one. 


District B13 - 8/10
Really cool movie. Non-stop action throughout with tons of parkour and awesome fight scenes. plot isn't anything special but it is more than enough to keep the movie rolling at an incredible pace. the movie is over before you know it. written by Luc Besson.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> But it was definitely Scorsese's intent to make us hate her.



Yep.**


----------



## Superstars (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw six 10/10.
the entire Saw series is good.
Book of Eli was good too. 7/10.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

A Serious Man

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> How so, a different actress, or without her character completely?



A different actress (though I've no one particular in mind).

It might have been Sharon Stone's career best performance as Rukia said (I've no idea because I don't recall seeing other films she's in), but her acting still seems very unpolished and mediocre at best to me.


----------



## Dante (Feb 24, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream 9/10


i won't watch it again though, its too Disturbing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Cirque de Freak: Vampires Assistant - 5/10

Kinda kiddie and boring, but it had its charms.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ninja Assassin - 6.5/10* 

Wow 

Ive wanted to see this movie for SO long and what a disappointment. The dialogue was piss poor and the story was same ol same old for this kinda movie. Nothing new here. I wasnt expecting it to have a great story or anything but um, 30 mins of backstory and setup? More emphasis on other characters than the gotdamn Ninja Assassin? Really?

Why do they always do this? Whenever there is a character like the Transformers or whoever, instead of making the film with them being the main chars they just add different characters and make the transformers (in this case Ninja Assassin guy) a side character. I understand there isnt much to there characters besides kicking ass but if you actually re wrote the script...maybe you could write them with a personality.

The action scene in the middle of the movie and the end, besides the final fight, is what made me give the movie a 6.5 alone. They were that good. Very well done. I watch a shit load of martial arts movies, old and new. I think Tony Jaa woulda been a better main character than the guy they chose but aside from his acting the guy they chose was actually a pretty good choice.

*ending spoilers*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The end fight scene with the old master, terrible.

They broke the rules in this one. Even most of cliche of cliche'd films dont brake this rule, DONT EVER INTERFERE DURING THE FINAL FIGHT SCENE. We want to see a showdown, not somebody getting his A whooped then the side character comes outta knowhere and shoots the baddie, fucking cop-out man. Also, Im looking at you Betty from Incredible Hulk ("STOP!"), cut that bullshit out. And who else called that she was gonna say "My heart is over here?" before it happened...lame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2010)

Tony Jaa is a crummy actor. Raine is decent......Not great, but decent enough.

Jaa did good in "ong bak" because it was a simple character. He was horrible in "Protector" and I don't even think he acted in "Ong Bak 2".

Edit: In the Heat of the Night: B

Pretty cool thriller that's more about racial tensions than the mystery at hand. Sidney Poitier and Rod Steiger are awesome.

Resident Evil: Degeneration: C

I dont think I've ever seen a film that is both so good in some areas and so bad in other areas..


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

back to future part 3

8/10 good but not as good as the first 2


----------



## Nakiami (Feb 25, 2010)

San suk si gin (Shinjuku Incident)

10/10-Best ever movie with Jackie Chan


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Tony Jaa is a crummy actor. Raine is decent......Not great, but decent enough.
> 
> Jaa did good in "ong bak" because it was a simple character. He was horrible in "Protector" and I don't even think he acted in "Ong Bak 2".



Foreign Martial Arts movie, no acting skills required. 

Qualifications: Can you kick ass?

Jaa passes the test


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Except that Ninja Assassin, believe it or not, requires some acting skills.

Also, that movie, for better or worse, required more visual effects......like using shuriken and stuff, which is hard to choreograph for a Jaa-esque fight scene.


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2010)

> Cirque de Freak: Vampires Assistant - 5/10
> 
> Kinda kiddie and boring, but it had its charms.



I'd rank it lower.  That movie actually sucks serious ass sacks.  I would perhaps like it if I were 13. 

Last movie I saw was _Fail-Safe_.  Pretty good.  I'd give it in the high 70's or lower 80's.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

I liked the fact that Cirque du freak relied more on practical effects and a unique atmosphere.

Too many movies have that boring, bleak look. Cirque du Freak had an interesting style. It wasn't a good movie, but it wasn't bad for that reason.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Except that Ninja Assassin, believe it or not, requires some acting skills.
> 
> Also, that movie, for better or worse, required more visual effects......like using shuriken and stuff, which is hard to choreograph for a Jaa-esque fight scene.



True.

Good thing I said foreign martial arts films or I woulda been owned 

Though I kinda meant to say, those martial arts movies where there are no plot, just revenge or get something back. Not foreign...The "Epics" seem to be reserved for guys like Jet Li, Donnie Yen, and those guys though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Fair enough. 

On another point though, I don't think Tony Jaa can do much more than his Muy Thai style(although it's a mesh of styles surrounding Muy Thai). A ninja that does Muy Thai would be hard to believe, as the Japanese were very "Japanese style owns you" in the past(and seem to continue that mentality in the movie).

Jet Li may have pulled it off a bit more.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2010)

Still not going, Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably, but probably not till Sunday........(On Friday, I'll see Cop Out....I usually see these movies with my Dad and he's not a horror fan, so thats why Cop Out gets first priority).

I would've probably seen it anyway.....But damn, those reviews surprise me..But also worry me. Usuually when critics like horror films, it's arty crap like "Bug".


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Except people have been comparing the Crazies to Dawn of the Dead remake, so its the good stuff.


----------



## Danky (Feb 25, 2010)

Cop Out: I saw the sneak preview yesterday and it blew my mind. I wasn't expecting much, but then I found out Kevin Smith directed it. Then I was like "woah!" Then I saw the movie and I was like 'WHATKWAHGTLASHDFLGO! OMG!! TO FUNNY!" 

I'll give the movie a 3/5 as I know not everybody is going to like it and it's nothing as good as "The Hangover" and other such movies. I laughed A LOT in this movie though. Tracy Morgan actually did a very good job. Drooled a lot though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2010)

Tracey Morgan looks freaking annoying from the previews...Seriously, wtf is with that nachos bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, Cop Out looked pretty questionble to me, too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

> but then I found out Kevin Smith directed it.



Well thats one film off my list.

I just saw the trailer, Hollywood really will make anything won't it.


----------



## Danky (Feb 25, 2010)

A lot of the stuff that was in the previews was taken out of the movie. The Nachos bit isn't as annoying as it looks. The movie is really a riot. Everybody in the theater laughed their asses off and their is a lot of "Homage" in the movie. 

@Ennoea: What's wrong with Kevin Smith?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

His film are all rubbish, comparable to the twaddle you see on Youtube these days. He's not funny, neither are his movies. I just don't get him or his movies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

Cop Out looks retarded. The fact that people in the theater (the trailer played before some movie) were laughing at the part where that guy is saying "No" for like 5 minutes straight irritates me. What is so god damn funny about that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2010)

Danky said:


> @Ennoea: What's wrong with Kevin Smith?


He's fat.  I agree with Southwest Airlines.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2010)

..............
Moon 9/10


----------



## Danky (Feb 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Cop Out looks retarded. The fact that people in the theater (the trailer played before some movie) were laughing at the part where that guy is saying "No" for like 5 minutes straight irritates me. What is so god damn funny about that?



That part IS retarded. Nobody laughed during that part in the actual movie. We all laughed at the joke mr.Willam-Scott made afterwards because he's making cheep jokes at Tracy Morgan because his wife "might" be cheating on him. 

The movie is funny, kinda childish admittedly. Newgrounds humor tbh. I'm not saying it was a good film, it's a funny film. Like how Dude, Where's My Car is funny, or how Yes Man is funny. These aren't "omg go see this movie, it's brilliant!" movies, It's cheep laughs and funny situations. 

The Trailers do the movie absolutely no honor to the actual movie. When I saw the trailer I was not going to see the movie. Mainly because of the "no" part and the Chip part.

Rent the movie at the very least. Or in a year or less you can watch it on Comedy Central. Wait for the Dollar Movie! I saw the movie for free.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Clerks 2 9/10 really funny movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

I didnt mind the "Knock Knock" bit from the trailer the first time. Bruce Willis's quip even made me chuckle....After seeing it that many times though, it GOT OLD.


----------



## isanon (Feb 26, 2010)

from paris with love

 i liked it/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2010)

Danky said:


> That part IS retarded. Nobody laughed during that part in the actual movie. We all laughed at the joke mr.Willam-Scott made afterwards because he's making cheep jokes at Tracy Morgan because his wife "might" be cheating on him.
> 
> The movie is funny, kinda childish admittedly. Newgrounds humor tbh. I'm not saying it was a good film, it's a funny film. Like how Dude, Where's My Car is funny, or how Yes Man is funny. These aren't "omg go see this movie, it's brilliant!" movies, It's cheep laughs and funny situations.
> 
> ...



Or I can just download it for free.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes - 9/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2010)

What Roy said.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 26, 2010)

Zombieland - 9/10

An all around enjoyable movie. It made me laugh


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

Cop Out: B

Holy shit, I did find this to be funny. Tracey Morgan didn't annoy me, Bruce Willis is cool again(I hate it when it plays serious characters) and Sean William Scott is awesome again.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

Ninja Assassin 6/10


----------



## Tifa (Feb 26, 2010)

Tropic Thunder 9/10

Awesome movie


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2010)

*World's Greatest Dad.*

Without giving much away, I can only say the title is soooo misleading. 

It's _twist_ed, clever, and super hilarious.

8.8/10


*Brothers*

Like most of you, I always thought Tobey Maguire couldn't act for poo. But this film made me think again (I wouldn't go so far as to admit I was wrong yet, but I would put him on my "observation list"). If that alone doesn't interest you enough to catch this film, Natalie Portman and Jake Gyllenhaal should. 

Be warned though, if you don't like sad and heavy films, stay away from this one.

9.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2010)

*The Book of Eli*

A bunch of posers fighting over a Bible in a post-apocalyptic world? Wow, talk about stupid plot. I can't really tell whether the writer is a religious bigot or a plain idiot. Maybe a bit of both.

Don't watch it, especially if you're an atheist. Sheer waste of time.

3.5/10


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2010)

Attack of the Clones - 6/10.  God this movie is awful, and Anakin is such a fucking child that in some points I literally lost interest.  The Yoda-Dooku fight is worth a few redeeming points by itself, but there were times when I was watching this where I seriously had to question the overall integrity of the movie.  For instance, as that duel is going on, Obi-Wan and Anakin are doing.. what?  _Lying there on the ground_.  And it's not like either of them can't walk or anything enough to, you know, _get away_, because Anakin just lost an arm and Obi-Wan seems to have no problem getting up after Dooku books it.  Serioisly, what the hell?

At the beginning  of the movie, I started to like Natalie Portman, but as it went on I feel like she just got shittier and shittier.  Like Liam Neeson in Episode I, I felt for Christopher Lee, being the only good actor in the movie (with Ewan in second, but still).


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

Yasha: Oi, I think that people who call this movie religious are closet Christians. As I constantly explain, "The Book of Eli" isn't about the Bible, it's about the Bible's relationship with humanity. Eli represents the typical Christian view, Gary Oldman represents the using it for their own purposes view. It apparently caused the apocalypse(according to Eli), representing the Atheist view and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the people at the end just look at it for what it objectively is: An important part of culture and history. The final scene, where the Bible sits among the Koran and other religious books shows this.




I'm really beginning to suspect that the movie is  perhaps too intelligent, which is why it has been recieved lukewarmly.

Koi: You hate it but give it a 6/10?

That's why the 10 star ratings don't work. Everyone is different on them.

(Personally, I wasn't a big fan of the movie either. But calling it bad is too harsh.)


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2010)

whatever works

easily a 7/10

so many clever jokes in each scene that it'd be criminal for me to rate it other wise, although the concept/storyline is obviously not all that original, it's at least an entertaining one.


----------



## Dante (Feb 27, 2010)

Raging Bull 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2010)

The Crazies: 6.5/10.

It kept me entertained.  I honestly don't see how anyone could hate this movie.  This movie didn't pretend to be anything.  Anyone going to see it should know what sort of movie is in store for them.  A lot of traditional elements are at play here.  The execution isn't the best I have seen... but it's better than most.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 6.5/10

The first half dragged, the romance subplots were uneeded but it was enjoyable. Downey and Law had great chemistry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2010)

Isn't it time for another Iron Man trailer?  I haven't seen a good new trailer in a few weeks now.


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2010)

I want a new A-Team trailer. 

Critics are gonna hate it, but I'm gonna love it.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 27, 2010)

*Terminator 2: Judgement Day:* 9/10

Although I cried at the end. Arnold


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> I want a new A-Team trailer.
> 
> Critics are gonna hate it, but I'm gonna love it.


Sharlto Copley only had one line in that trailer.  But I have to give him credit.  His voice was totally different than the one he used in District 9.


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2010)

I think he's good with accents. He did a good job with the Afrikaan accent in D-9 and he sounds pretty good so far in A-Team.
He also pulled off an Edward Norton accent. 


Plus he's hot.


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Koi: You hate it but give it a 6/10?
> 
> That's why the 10 star ratings don't work. Everyone is different on them.
> 
> (Personally, I wasn't a big fan of the movie either. But calling it bad is too harsh.)



I really liked the duels. :<  And the Fett subplot.  The Fetts are some of my favoritecharacters.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cop Out - 9/10*

Decent story, typical buddy cop film but this one doesnt hold anything back because its rated R instead of PG-13. The main characters are really likable and the movie is actually way funnier than the previews show. Bruce Willis still kicks ass, hopefully there will be a sequel. Funny stuff, I recommend it.

I was crying laughing at some parts


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow I thought cop-out was gonna suck cause of critic reviews but a lot seem to like it. I really shouldn't listen to reviews when it comes to comedies, it seems critics never like the ones I do.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 28, 2010)

body of lies 8/10


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Dante's Inferno animated movie 7/10
Fred Claus 7/10


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Sharlto Copley only had one line in that trailer.  But I have to give him credit.  His voice was totally different than the one he used in District 9.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB1e9og0fVE[/YOUTUBE]

Sharlto goes Aldo Raine. 
Although, this was before Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol Chee whats your obsession with Sharlto Copley

His accents sound strange, all of them.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2010)

...I dunno. 
Seriously, I dunno how it happened. 

Here's a normal one, imitating Edward Norton:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooEhYphzw0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mαri (Feb 28, 2010)

All Quiet on the Western Front. 9/10

Ending sucked


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought the ending was beautiful. I heard they're remaking it, God knows how that'll end up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

jeux d'enfants (love me if you dare) - 8/10

Pretty good movie. Loved the imagery, how when the characters are kids everything is very bright and slightly fuzzy, then as they get all older the colors became more realistic and the resolution sharper.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2010)

The Crazies remake: C+

Review will be up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 28, 2010)

Terminator Salvation: 7.5/10

Definitely not as bad as I was led to believe. Not exactly a fan of Christian Bale, but Sam was  of course he had to die at the end though, dammit


----------



## Pringles (Feb 28, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes - 9/10


----------



## Goku• (Feb 28, 2010)

Just saw Ninja Assassin and fell asleep half way through...3/10 (It gets points because it has the dude from Tokyo drift init)


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Fast & Furious 7/10


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2010)

Role Models - 8/10.  This movie is really fucking funny, I don't care what anyone says.  Makes me wanna go LARPing so bad. :ho


----------



## Nakor (Mar 1, 2010)

Enemy Mine - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2010)

The Cutter: C-

Chuck Norris's final film.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 1, 2010)

New Moon 6.5/10

Better than Twilight but Kristen Stewart is such a bad actress. She killed it


----------



## Dante (Mar 1, 2010)

ED Wood 8/10


----------



## Mako (Mar 1, 2010)

Final Destination III: Baha 8/10.

Mostly cause I kept laughing in some parts.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Final Destination III: Baha 8/10.
> 
> Mostly cause I kept laughing in some parts.



Someone needs to sort out the ratings, how could anyone rate Final Destination 3 an eight just because it made them lol?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Someone needs to sort out the ratings, how could anyone rate Final Destination 3 an eight just because it made them lol?


How could anyone give The Wolfman a 4/4?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> How could anyone give The Wolfman a 4/4?



How could anyone like DBE?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> Attack of the Clones - 6/10.  God this movie is awful, and Anakin is such a fucking child that in some points I literally lost interest.  The Yoda-Dooku fight is worth a few redeeming points by itself, but there were times when I was watching this where I seriously had to question the overall integrity of the movie.  For instance, as that duel is going on, Obi-Wan and Anakin are doing.. what?  _Lying there on the ground_.  And it's not like either of them can't walk or anything enough to, you know, _get away_, because Anakin just lost an arm and Obi-Wan seems to have no problem getting up after Dooku books it.  Serioisly, what the hell?
> 
> At the beginning  of the movie, I started to like Natalie Portman, but as it went on I feel like she just got shittier and shittier.  Like Liam Neeson in Episode I, I felt for Christopher Lee, being the only good actor in the movie (with Ewan in second, but still).



Rather odd review. You call it awful and barely say any positive things, yet you give it a 6/10?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2010)

You guys are bastards, man. I hate you all......*runs away crying*

For the record, I probably should've rated Wolfman a 3.5/4 stars.I was overexcited. 

And once again, I gave DBE a 2/4! Gar!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Rather odd review. You call it awful and barely say any positive things, yet you give it a 6/10?



Its because ratings out of 10 don't work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't remember the name of it, but it was on last night on IFC or something. Some movie about a Nazi slut that pedos on this 15 year old boy and sleeps with him 100 times (she's 30) and then disappears. He becomes a lawyer and finds out she's a Nazi and then some stuff happens that will spoil it.

I'd give it a 7/10. I cried.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember the name of it, but it was on last night on IFC or something. Some movie about a Nazi slut that pedos on this 15 year old boy and sleeps with him 100 times (she's 30) and then disappears. He becomes a lawyer and finds out she's a Nazi and then some stuff happens that will spoil it.
> 
> I'd give it a 7/10. I cried.



The Reader?

Interview with a Vampire - 8/10
I liked Tom Cruise in this movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2010)

*Zombieland - 10/10
*Really, really good movie. I saw it in theaters when it first came out and when it came out on DVD I rented it from Redbox. Might buy it eventually but I am short on funds right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Nakor said:


> The Reader?
> 
> Interview with a Vampire - 8/10
> I liked Tom Cruise in this movie.


 Yeah, I think that might be right. Not too many movies have pedo Nazi sluts in them, I assume.

I also quite enjoyed Interview with a Vampire myself. Watched it pretty recently. It was kind of weird seeing Kirsten Dunce () as a kid.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yasha: Oi, I think that people who call this movie religious are closet Christians. As I constantly explain, "The Book of Eli" isn't about the Bible, it's about the Bible's relationship with humanity. Eli represents the typical Christian view, Gary Oldman represents the using it for their own purposes view. It apparently caused the apocalypse(according to Eli), representing the Atheist view and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




I gave it a low rating not because I think it's a religious propaganda, but the film simply has stupidity written all over it. To believe that any religion still holds any power to control the masses in a world 30 years after the apocalypse, when most people are illiterate and know next to nothing about Bible and have to rob, kill, or even resort to cannibalism to stay alive, I think the writer is actually insulting our intelligence.   


*The Wizard of Oz*

Was this film really made in 1939? Incredible. The story, the songs and the special effects kept me entertained from start to finish.

9.5/10


*Gokusen the movie*

Couldn't finish it. I don't remember the last time I couldn't stomach a film. Must be a long time ago. The series itself had become a joke by the end of season 3 due to its extreme corniness, and the crazy repetitiveness of the story of every episode makes you feel like you're being trapped in an endless time loop and will soon be bored to death. The movie is just a longer, 2-hour version repetition of the story of any of the episodes in season 3. If you didn't like Gokusen 3, you wouldn't find any good reason to watch this movie either.

-/10


----------



## Pringles (Mar 1, 2010)

Tropic Thunder - 8/10, pretty hilarious


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Funny People 8/10
Extract 8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Couldn't finish it. I don't remember the last time I couldn't stomach a film. Must be a long time ago. The series itself had become a joke by the end of season 3 due to its extreme corniness, and the crazy repetitiveness of the story of every episode makes you feel like you're being trapped in an endless time loop and will soon be bored to death. The movie is just a longer, 2-hour version repetition of the story of any of the episodes in season 3. If you didn't like Gokusen 3, you wouldn't find any good reason to watch this movie either.



Not to mention where the fuck was Matsumoto Jun? The series became a joke during season 2 where they were just endlessly repeating the same storylines again and again. The writers weren't bothered so why should we be?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I gave it a low rating not because I think it's a religious propaganda, but the film simply has stupidity written all over it. To believe that any religion still holds any power to control the masses in a world 30 years after the apocalypse, when most people are illiterate and know next to nothing about Bible and have to rob, kill, or even resort to cannibalism to stay alive, I think the writer is actually insulting our intelligence.



Er, you do realize that that is usually where religion thrives, right?

One of the things that made the Catholic Church so powerful during its heyday is that most Christians at the time couldn't read, so they'd often install their own not-biblical based rules.

Islam is going through the same problem in the middle east. That's really why terrorism is such a problem, because the religious leaders say whatever the hell they want even if its not supported in the Koran.

There has, and always will be, people who will embrace the idea of a God of some sort to help them through the bad times. Thats where religion thrives, whether its good or bad.

And when the times are horrible, they will grasp even moreso. Notice that interest in religion suddenly boosts whenever something bad happens? Any major war, the cold war, 9/11......if the end seems near, many will suddenly embrace it until times become calm again.

But even in humanities worst times, the post apocalypse in the movie would be far worse than anything before. Most likely, religion would spread faster than ever before.

One of the odd things about the movie is that in a way, you can see and understand Gary Oldmans view. Yes, he's a corrupt bastard, but he did create a sense of civilization. Then when he lost, everyone reverted to their old, evil ways. 

So control generally is a double edged sword, and having the Bible in his hands would give him all the control he'd ever need.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2010)

The difference is during the Dark Ages, the Cold War or any other major world crisis, people still had food and water. But in a condition as harsh as the setting of the Book of Eli, I am sure anyone in his right mind would have easily given away his God, religion, or faith in exchange for a piece of crumb or a gulp of water so that he can linger on in this world even just for a moment longer. So, the most direct and effective way for Oldmans to gain control of the masses would be through his resources (which is something he is already doing) and not to chase after some long forgotten ghost called religion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The difference is during the Dark Ages, the Cold War or any other major world crisis, people still had food and water. But in a condition as harsh as the setting of the Book of Eli, I am sure anyone in his right mind would have easily given away his God, religion, or faith in exchange for a piece of crumb or a gulp of water so that he can linger on in this world even just for a moment longer. So, the most direct and effective way for Oldmans to gain control of the masses would be through his resources (which is something he is already doing) and not to chase after some long forgotten ghost called religion.



Well, remember that most people who embrace religion usually don't follow the rules. Sometimes they'll even say "God demands" blah blah blah blah. Some supposedly devout Christian killed an abortionist not long ago, despite the fact that the Bible says "don't kill" and "don't judge".

So they probably would often still kill and steal, at least until things start getting better. 

Also, look at the poorest countries out there. Nicaragua is mostly Roman Catholic, Haiti is also mostly Christian, Kosovo is mostly Islam. 

I visited Kosovo once. years after their civil war, bullet holes still riddle the schools. It is a mess. 

You might think it's stupid, but all evidense points to people embracing religion when the shit hits the fan.

The only possible argument is the fact that at least for awhile, there was probably a backlash against religion(as the bibles were mostly all burned). But most of that group was pretty much dead.

And their stories must have not passed on, as none of the younger generation seems to even know what happened. So that anger would've long since been gone. 

But not only would interest in religion be revived, interest in a religion that has survived since BEFORE the apocalypse would have people wondering if God is protecting it, etc.

So the idea is not farfetched at all. 

But if you don't like that, then maybe it wouldn't work. But Gary Oldman thought it would, and we never would see if he was right.


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

Red Cliff: 9.5/10

Wow, this is one of the most epic movies I have ever seen. It rivals LotR. Now, I saw the complete 5 hours, not the American release. The music for the movie<3333 too bad the soundtrack they released for it doesn't do it any justice. Everything about the movie felt right. All the battle scenes are terrific. You guys have to watch all 5 hours of the original movies. The American version in itself is epic, but it doesn't even compare to the original release. Did you know that the movie in China rivals TDK in box office numbers. Yeah, one hell of a movie.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 2, 2010)

The Gamers: Dorkness Rising - 8/10
I don't expect many people to like this movie so my rating is based purely on my own interests. This movie is basically about D&D(people playing it, not like the D&D movie with Jeremy Irons). If you've played it before or any other role playing game then you may want to check it out as it has some a few very funny scenes in it. It made me want to start playing it again.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 2, 2010)

The Eye - 3/10 

Wasn't scary, wasn't interesting. Would've gotten 0/10, but Jessica Alba was in it, so it got 3 for that.


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Rather odd review. You call it awful and barely say any positive things, yet you give it a 6/10?



Like I stated before in the thread, I enjoyed the duels, however over-choreographed they were, and the Fett storyline.  Plus seeing some of my favorite Jedi in action was cool. (Mace, Shaak Ti, Kit Fisto, etc.)  Really though, 6/10 is still like getting a D.  It was still entertaining here and there but it was mostly just sorta eh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2010)

Hence, the problem with the 10 rating system.

To you, and many,a 6/10 is a D, which makes sense. To others, maybe even most, it means above average(usually 7/10 is flat out good and 5/10 is average). 

Everyone differs with that system.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

inglorious bastards 9/10


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 2, 2010)

electric mist 5/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> Like I stated before in the thread, I enjoyed the duels, however over-choreographed they were, and the Fett storyline.  Plus seeing some of my favorite Jedi in action was cool. (Mace, Shaak Ti, Kit Fisto, etc.)  Really though, 6/10 is still like getting a D.  It was still entertaining here and there but it was mostly just sorta eh.



If a 6 for you is a D, then why rate it out of 10? Wouldn't it make more sense to go out of 5 for consistency? I mean if you think a 6/10 is really bad, then what are 1-5s? 

Just something that always irked me bout /10 scales.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

Its because people use 7 as the average when it should be 5. I think people should stick to ratings out of 5.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2010)

I think what rating system you use depends on what you personally feel most comfortable with. I've seen many reviewers make their own rating system instead of going with a more well known one.


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

where the wild things are 7-7.5/10


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus, fine.  Attack of the Clones - Lots of suck but not unwatchable/x.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> Jesus, fine.  Attack of the Clones - Lots of suck but not unwatchable/x.



lol, we're just giving you a hard time.

Personally, I think either the old trilogy is overrated or the new trilogy is underrated.....Most of what bugs me in the newer films also bugged me in episode 4.......

Goerge Lucas has lots of imagination but he suuuucks with the dialogue. I dont get why he decided to do all 3 films himself.


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

Apparently he wanted someone else to write the script, but that guy was like, 'No, it's your movie!  It's your vision!  You do it!'  He must be kicking himself now lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2010)

The teaser for Tangled looked stupid.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2010)

It's going to be a bad movie, I just know it. :|


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2010)

Koi: Probably due to the controversy that Lucas hijacked the production of "Return of the Jedi".



Rukia said:


> The teaser for Tangled looked stupid.



What is it.....


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

Rapunzel. The morons at Disney thought it would be a great idea to change the title.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 3, 2010)

Wanted 8/10

Very entertaining movie with some good acting.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 3, 2010)

*Black Dynamite* - 9/10

That shit was fucking funny.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 3, 2010)

The lovely bones 7/10

I dont get how this movie got such bad-mediocre reviews. I personally thinks is a pretty original and entertaining story with a good cast, specially Stanley Tucci and Saoirse Ronan. Al the stuff happening in the child's heaven like world its fascinating and the visual effects use is very creative. Plus, the movie never feels boring or uninteresting and its more than two hours long. I will never doubt about Peter Jackson movies again.


----------



## West Egg (Mar 3, 2010)

Poseidon *6* out of 10
An average movie for me. The special effects were rather uninspiring, and the whole rouge wave thing was entirely a  moment. But, there were some legitimately interesting/gripping parts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When they were in the vent, trying to open the way, unscrewing the screws 




The Class *8.5* out of 10
Great movie. The Class, it seems to me, manages to capture the essence of the classroom and the constant frustration that teacher's feel. Watching this movie, I felt a little ashamed of how me and my fellow students shamelessly treated some of our teachers (though arguably a few of them probably deserved it) in the same manner:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess I felt similar to Wei when he said he felt shame for the shamelessness of his fellow students.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 3, 2010)

The Day The Earth Stood Still  8.5/10

Besides it being a remake, it's still pretty epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

The Tangled teaser looked like a crappy youtube fan trailer.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the finished trailer out or something?

I saw the unfinished one.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

300 8/10 i liked the movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2010)

Brothers Bloom: B-

Well done characters, but unexciting plot. Adrian Brody is a good actor, but he's not charismatic to be a lead and I dont think he's a good enough looking guy to attract Rachael Weisz.


----------



## ez (Mar 4, 2010)

^seen _The Pianist_ yet? 

he can pull of a main lead role...i think his overall performance was degraded by his peers of equal capability, though.

still, i enjoyed that film; it had a somewhat unorthodox plot (at least, as far as recent times are considered), despite its lame ending.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 4, 2010)

Ninja Assassin - 6/10 

Pretty good action, but story wasn't that great. The blood in the movie was horrible. Looked like it was made in MS paint or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2010)

ezx said:


> ^seen _The Pianist_ yet?
> 
> he can pull of a main lead role...i think his overall performance was degraded by his peers of equal capability, though.
> 
> still, i enjoyed that film; it had a somewhat unorthodox plot (at least, as far as recent times are considered), despite its lame ending.



Oh yeah, forgot about that. I didn't see it, but I hear he was great.

I do like him. I just find myself forgetting his movies or forgetting him in his movies.

Example, when I think of the King Kong remake I think of (in order) King Kong, Jack Black, Naomi Watts AND THEN Adrien Brody, and Brody was the freaking main character.

Are you talking about Brothers Bloom or the Pianist for the rest of your post. If its BB, I liked the ending.....although it went on too long.

Hmmm, anyway,

Uncle Sam: F

Pretty shitty horror film. The directing aint bad, but the script doesn't even get started until half way through. It's like the film's 2nd act is actually it's first act.........and it's first act was......well, a very boring 1st act.

But alas, I'll review it.


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2010)

*Law Abiding Citizen 7/10*

I liked it, even though there was bit too much unnecesaryt gorish moments

*Taken 8/10*

action packed and entertaining


----------



## Pringles (Mar 4, 2010)

Hancock 7/10

first half was great, second half okay


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2010)

Edge of Darkness 8/10

entertaining movie with decent plot. it was good to see mel gibson in good form again


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

shutter island  9/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Uncle Sam: F
> 
> Pretty shitty horror film. The directing aint bad, but the script doesn't even get started until half way through. It's like the film's 2nd act is actually it's first act.........and it's first act was......well, a very boring 1st act.
> 
> But alas, I'll review it.



I can't believe someone else has seen this movie, let alone mention it in this thread.  I didn't take the movie seriously at all, my friends and I rented it for laughs and it didn't disappoint. I can't remember specific things about the movie though as I saw it like 5 years ago. I believe I would agree with your rating though. 

Hot Tub Time Machine - 8/10
I thought it was hilarious. A surprising amount of crude humor and bad language throughout the film and even some nudity thrown in. Don't expect much of a plot, but I don't think the film needs one. Some great 80s references throughout the film too.


----------



## dandyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Ninja Assasin 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I can't believe someone else has seen this movie, let alone mention it in this thread.  I didn't take the movie seriously at all, my friends and I rented it for laughs and it didn't disappoint. I can't remember specific things about the movie though as I saw it like 5 years ago. I believe I would agree with your rating though.
> 
> .



lol, well, I plan on posting the full review on Saturday. It is odd others would've seen it, as its not a memorable movie at all.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well, I plan on posting the full review on Saturday. It is odd others would've seen it, as its not a memorable movie at all.



It was memorable to me because it was the only movie I've ever seen where Uncle Sam kills people. I saw this movie around the same time I saw Scarecrow Gone Wild, another classic horror movie


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2010)

> Are you talking about Brothers Bloom or the Pianist for the rest of your post. If its BB, I liked the ending.....although it went on too long.



bb...yea the lengthy ending is what got me lol

kinda reminded me of the dark times i had in the theater when watching return of the king


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

whatur said:


> Ninja Assasin 10/10



lol         wat


----------



## Clover (Mar 5, 2010)

Avatar! and I'll rate it 10/10. It was a great movie.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

*Zomnieland* - 6/10

Had some funny moments but overall it was average


----------



## Danky (Mar 5, 2010)

The City of Lost Children: 9/10

Brilliant French Film. This movie follows the relationship between a strong man named 'One' and an adolescent girl with some attitude, in an endearing way. The girl, even though she's 8 years old, acts like a full-grown adult. She knows how to get around the police, she is mature, and knows exactly what she wants; which is One. 

One is on a quest to find his little brother (who was found in the garbage some years back) who was kidnapped by an organization that is off to steal little children so that the villain (an 70 looking some odd adolescent who cannot dream) so that he may dream. However, he can only have nightmares and while trying to get his dreams he shares his nightmares with the kids and they become scared and wake up, which disrupts the process. 

The visuals in "The City of Lost Children" is....how do I put this? THE BEST FUCKING VISUALS I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE! These aren't Avatar visuals mind you. These are dark-city, no-hope, run-down visuals. The way the set is done is incredible. Everything looks so real and the fact that the main characters don't seem to fit in this world at all only adds to the enjoyment. One is usually wearing a bright sweater or doesn't have a shirt on. This contrast makes One stick out to being important. The Adolescent girl (who's name I can't remember) at first is wearing darker clothing and blends in. When One comes into her life she is wearing brighter colors which shows a 'light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel' contrast for One. Even if One doesn't get his brother back, he will have this girl.

Yes, this is technically a pedo movie, and yes this is a French film and yes it is very very artsy, but it's not one of THOSE movies (if you catch my drift). It's a sweet film about love and getting back what you lost. Each character was very fun to watch and each had their own personality if they were important enough. The Orphanage owners are evil right down to the core, the circus owner is a seasoned freak-worker who wants to just get through life, One is a sweat, bumbling-thumbing idiot, and 'The Original' is so much fun at the end. 

Look for this movie to rent. It came out around early 90's I believed. 

Again: 9/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 5, 2010)

*He's Just Not That Into You 8/10*

*Twilight 9/10*


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

Notorious 9/10 good movie


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

Kalle85 said:


> *Twilight 9/10*


           .


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 5, 2010)

Ninja Assassin 6/10.

Great action but a paper thin plot.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Elephant Man*

Decent movie. Probably a tearjerker when it came out, but not in the kind of desensitized society we now live in. 

8.5/10


*Magnolia*

A bit like Murakami's story. I expected the different storylines to come together and intersect with each other but they didn't, therefore making it feel kind of messy, but it's bearable.

Tom Cruise and Julianne Moore were awesome.

9/10


*Flirting Scholar*

Generally regarded as one of Stephen Chow's best. Unfortunately like most of Stephen Chow's movies, you need to understand Cantonese to fully enjoy them, and this film is especially so because of all the poems and songs in it.

9.7/10


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2010)

*Youth in Revolt* 7/10

Love Michael Cera.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

Nakor said:


> It was memorable to me because it was the only movie I've ever seen where Uncle Sam kills people. I saw this movie around the same time I saw Scarecrow Gone Wild, another classic horror movie



lol, saw that too..........Even worse than Uncle Sam......

lol, I wonder how they got Ken Shamrock in that movie.


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2010)

- Avatar 10/10 (it's not boring! I saw it 3 times and it's still awesome ).
- Sherlock Holmes 9/10 (very enjoyable. Jude Law and  Robert Downey Jr. look really good together as buddies).


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

Speaking of Sherlock Holmes, I've started reading the stories of Sir Doyle. They're pretty awesome.

Some traits were in the new movie, especially with Holmes(the only thing he hasn't done in the stories is fight). Watson has been married, so has little time to help Holmes(but the stories focus on when he does). 

Um......I think the main gal was in the first story, and she's pretty awesome, but while Holmes has a grudging respect for her, so far I don't see any kind of romance in sight.

Holmes also says one of the lines from the movie(and trailer). Something about how reliable Watson is.

But I can't see any of these stories being stretched out to a full length movie......No wonder the movies either go off of "Hounds of the Baskervilles"(havent read that yet) or struggle with the plot(like the new movie did).


----------



## illmatic (Mar 5, 2010)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland

3/5

I enjoyed it more then Avatar.

Seems like the film was inspired by the "Narnia" movies. The way Avatar was influenced by Pocahontas.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

28 days later: 9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

Sherlock Homes 9/10


----------



## dandyman (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol         wat


_Rate The Last Movie You Saw._

Not _Rant About The Movie The Last User Saw._


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

I started to read Sherlock Holmes too. I'm not really a fan of crime fiction, but Holmes personality and his relationship with Watson really makes the books interesting.

As for the gal, the reason the film pushed the romantic angle was to make sure the word "gay" wouldn't be used to describe Holmes. In the book he seems quite asexual other than with Watson, but thats more of a brotherly love anyway.


> But I can't see any of these stories being stretched out to a full length movie......No wonder the movies either go off of "Hounds of the Baskervilles"(havent read that yet) or struggle with the plot(like the new movie did).



Neither can I. Hounds would make a good movie but honestly thats more of a Watson story rather than a Sherlock Holmes one.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 5, 2010)

The Fourth Kind 7/10

Decent flick. 

I though it was going to be a really bad flick, but I was wrong. Loved how they had the actual footage of the Dr. Tyler's interviews with her patience's.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

whatur said:


> _Rate The Last Movie You Saw._
> 
> Not _Rant About The Movie The Last User Saw._



You must be new here, we here in the Konoha Theater like to discuss the movies other people see. If we didn't, that would be boring.


----------



## dandyman (Mar 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> You must be new here, we here in the Konoha Theater like to discuss the movies other people see. If we didn't, that would be boring.


All the movies you like are shit.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

whatur said:


> All the movies you like are shit.



Uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

whatur said:


> _Rate The Last Movie You Saw._
> 
> Not _Rant About The Movie The Last User Saw._



My point exactly

_Rate The Last Movie You Saw._

Not _Overrate The Last Movie You Saw._


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

whatur said:


> All the movies you like are shit.


Close you butthole dude, you taking the interwebz too seriously.

*Dragon Ball* - 2/10

What the fuck?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Close you butthole dude, you taking the interwebz too seriously.
> 
> *Dragon Ball* - 2/10
> 
> What the fuck?



Dragon Ball? Oh my.. 

I'll never in my life watch that crap. Should have never been made.


----------



## dandyman (Mar 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Close you butthole dude, you taking the interwebz too seriously.
> 
> *Dragon Ball* - 0/10
> 
> What the fuck?



Fixed and way to miss the point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Uh-huh, uh-huh, uh-huh.



Well, actually, he's got you there.

bwahahahaha.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

> Well, actually, he's got you there.
> 
> bwahahahaha.



He's a troll, no need to give him any attention.

nvm he was kidding. Stupid internet.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, actually, he's got you there.
> 
> bwahahahaha.



Yea, whatever, Mr. I-Love-Dragonball-Evolution.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

I gave DB 2/10 because I give props to the people who had the balls to make the movie... Thats some tough ass shit right there.

Other than that the whole production was a ball sack


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, whatever, Mr. I-Love-Dragonball-Evolution.



Yeah, whatever, Mr. I-Love-..............Deep Throat.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

If Chee like Deep Throat 6 then you'd be on to something, otherwise theres nothing worse than DBE MH.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr.? That's *Miss.* to you, buddy ole pal.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mr.? That's *Miss.* to you, buddy ole pal.



lol, so you say! And yeah, you like Deep Throat 6, and Jess Franco movies.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't even know what Deep Throat 6 is.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't even know what Deep Throat 6 is.


My guess is a political thriller or a very unimaginative porno title.

What else could it be? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Deep Throat 6 was directed by Ron Jeremy so you can take a guess at what kind of film it is.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea, I'm not good with porn titles cause I don't watch porn.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

illmatic said:


> My guess is a political thriller or a very unimaginative porno title.
> 
> What else could it be? lol



Sounds like a Jaws rip-off to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

> My guess is a political thriller



Let me guess it'll be about a Republican senator


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 5, 2010)

Shutter Island: 8/10


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

*Serendipity*: I liked it a lot. Not a fan of the male lead, whose name I can never remember, because I just didn't find him funny when he should've been and I didn't see any chemistry between him and Kate Beckinsale who I love. I liked the idea of the movie and it was very entertaining. Ending was unsatisfying.

7/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Serendipity*: I liked it a lot. Not a fan of the male lead, whose name I can never remember, because I just didn't find him funny when he should've been and I didn't see any chemistry between him and Kate Beckinsale who I love. I liked the idea of the movie and it was very entertaining. Ending was unsatisfying.
> 
> 7/10



Where is that Kenshin fight from in your sig?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Where is that Kenshin fight from in your sig?



I think it's the last OVA in Samurai X. Kenji is training and Kenshin's like... dying already.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 3D - 7/10. alright story, interesting CG, generally fun to watch.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Shutter Island: 8/10



I want to rape your set.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

2012 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 6, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, saw that too..........Even worse than Uncle Sam......
> 
> lol, I wonder how they got Ken Shamrock in that movie.



He needed money for steroids. 

Speaking of Ken Shamrock. He spoke in my middle school before he started wrestling in the WWF. Someone asked if he would ever be in the WWF and he told us he would never do something like that because it was fake. I think maybe it was a year later when he joined WWF. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

the nightmare before Christmas  

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland:  7.5/10.  I thought they did an excellent job casting for this movie.  I was happy with pretty much every performance.  Burton chose the right Alice in my opinion.

I enjoyed it.  I found myself laughing about the absurdity of it all on several occasions.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Vantage Point: 7/10

Its an alright movie


----------



## Millaneza (Mar 6, 2010)

Orphan 9.0

great movie \o/


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 6, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland: 7/10

It's not a mind blowing movie but it's pretty fair and delievers. I believe Helen Bonham Carter looks absolutly fantastic in this movie. The visual effects and music are terrific.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 6, 2010)

Ameracian history X 10/10. Norton was brillent. Need to do more movies


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2010)

Shutter Island 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2010)

reading some more on Sherlock Holmes, it's stated that he's a boxer....so he kicks ass too. 

In one story, Holmes did the "silence makes you an invaluable companion" line from the Downy Jr movie.

One thing I'm really liking is that as brilliant as Holmes is, he doesn't always succeed. So far, he's lost twice, and stated losing 2 others. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Although in one, he correctly figured out who the killer was, but before he could nab them, their ship was lost at sea.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

In A Study in Scarlet if I remember correctly it was stated by Watson that he could box, fence and was overall really athletic. I don't think Rorbert Downey Jnr was the correct choice tbh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2010)

I liked him as it. Movies have to adapt, or they're forgotten.

We've had too many serious Sherlock Holmes's, even though Basil Rathbone and especially Peter Cushing were great. I thought Downy Jr played the new role wonderfully. 

I cant think of anyone else who could've pulled it off.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess he's not as tall and gaunt as he should be, but I guess thats a silly complaint. I did love the chemistry between him and Jude Law, who played pretty much the perfect Watson.

The portrayal of London was god awful tho, I hope they do it better in the next one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree on London. It looked too artificial and lacked any sense of mystery.

It should've been- and this is a strange contrast- much more like "The Great Mouse Detective" in its look, which is part mysterious, part menacing and it makes an interesting backdrop to the more humorous proceedings. 

This is one of the reasons I loved "The Wolf-man". It gave me hope that old London can be recreated without piss-poor CGI. Unfortunately, it flopped so the only new horror we'll get are more Saw-clones.......joy. Although a Saw-clone in old London would be kind of cool.

To be honest, I think Jude Law was more miscast than Downy Jr. He looks too young. Yet he had apparently served in the war, had worked with Holmes for quite some time, and by the movie......he still looks like he's in his 20's. 

Luckily, Law captured the personality well enough, and as you said, had great chemistry with Downy Jr. But I always imagined him in his late 30's-early 40's at least. Jude Law is around that age, I believe, but looks like he's 25.

(In the pictures in the book, Watson looks older). 

Downy Jr is probably too young as well.....but he looks older than Jude Law(because he is).

But in general, I can't think of any two men who could pull off the roles better right now. Leonardo DiCaprio might've worked..........as either men, actually.....

Apparently Guy Ritchie considered Russell Crow for Watson........Crow is a good actor, but that would be total miscasting.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Shawn of the dead 8/10


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 6, 2010)

*Banlieue 13 Ultimatum* - 7/10

Awesome fights, poopy plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

> Apparently Guy Ritchie considered Russell Crow for Watson........Crow is a good actor, but that would be total miscasting.



Good lord that would be awful.

Jude Law is about 37 so age wise he's good, but yeah he did look alittle too clean cut for the role.

Most of the people I think that would play a good Sherlock Holmes are quite old, I think Ralph Fienes would have made a good Sherlock Holmes, and I dare say Hugh Laurie but then the House comparisons would come up.

As long as they get the plot right I think they'll do well, hopefully they'll get it right for the next one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 6, 2010)

Spiderman 3- 3/10- Have no idea why I'm watching it, but everytime I do I hate it more.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Spiderman 3- 3/10- Have no idea why I'm watching it, but everytime I do I hate it more.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2010)

I watch Spider-man 3 sometimes just 'cause it's the only blu-ray I have. :ho

But then I find out that's not a good enough reason.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

Spiderman 3 is a terrible movie.  I won't argue against that.  But go back and watch Batman and Robin.  Batman and Robin was one of the worst movies I have ever seen.  And amazingly... it is not aging well.  It gets worse and worse every time I see clips from it.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Drag me to hell 8/10

Its alright.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland - 7/10
It was alright. I saw it in 3D. Casting for the characters was superb. Helena Bonham Carter was fantastic as the red queen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Anne Hathaway had a lesser role.  But I thought she was a good White Queen too.

Alan Rickman was terrific as the caterpillar.  Just as I expected.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2010)

Alan Rickman plays caterpillar? Gotta see it then.

/not much of a fan of Tim Burton's works


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Alan Rickman plays caterpillar? Gotta see it then.
> 
> /not much of a fan of Tim Burton's works


Alan Rickman doesn't get nearly enough credit for his work.  He has been a terrific supporting actor for many years now.

My friends aren't big on the Harry Potter franchise... so they really only know him for one performance.  Hans Gruber.  Example:

lol, brian/sungmin


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Spiderman 3- 3/10- Have no idea why I'm watching it, but everytime I do I hate it more.



Fucking hell...I agree, it's like everytime I watch the piece of crap, I find something else in it to rage about.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 7, 2010)

Shutter Island

8/10

Fun movie. Though you could see the twist coming it was still entertaining.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 7, 2010)

Ponyo - 8/10

Just wish they could have ended it a little better. It also felt like all the strange/weird stuff that was happening was normal to the people of the town. Another thing is I loved the art and the story was good.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 7, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland: 9/10


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 7, 2010)

Avatar 9/10

I know im late here but 

Awesome movie really.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear John

3.5/10


----------



## olaf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Percy Jackson and the Olympians :The Lightning Thief      6.5/10*

fun movie to watch, strong supporting cast and interesting take on greek mythology make it really entertaining


----------



## Pringles (Mar 7, 2010)

Pocahontas 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Alan Rickman doesn't get nearly enough credit for his work.  He has been a terrific supporting actor for many years now.
> 
> My friends aren't big on the Harry Potter franchise... so they really only know him for one performance.  Hans Gruber.  Example:
> 
> lol, brian/sungmin



I really like Alan Rickman. I just forgot about him since the caterpillar isn't in the movie very much, but he did do a great job as usual.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2010)

The Haunting(1999) - D

Laaaame.....review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2010)

The Inglorious Basterds

9/10

Great mix of drama and comedy, not enough laughs, though.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 7, 2010)

Just saw Fighting and I'm giving it an average 7/10. Ok in its genre, but you have to be a fan of the genre (like me) to be able to enjoy this movie I think. I kept thinking of old JCVD movies to compare (especially Wrong Bet) but those are still in a higher league.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 7, 2010)

Star Wars IV: A New Hope: 8/10

Classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2010)

Fighting was prettttttty dull.



Kyuukudo said:


> The Inglorious Basterds
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Great mix of drama and comedy, not enough laughs, though.



Drama?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was on holiday in New York with my family when _Fighting_ was being filmed. Exciting scene- Channing Tatum was walking across the street in the rain; which is a lot more complicated than it sounds. 

He actually talked to the small crowd and I was standing pretty close to him for a while, when he was just sitting around waiting for the scene to shoot. That would have been a lot more exciting if any of us had heard of Channing Tatum back then.


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2010)

Shutter Island: 8.5/10


----------



## ez (Mar 7, 2010)

ghost town  

would describe it as "meh."

6/10.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

Inception 




/10


----------



## Pringles (Mar 7, 2010)

Street Kings 9/10 I really like that movie.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2010)

Serenity - 10/10
Soooo fantastic! Firefly was amazing too.  Can't believe it took me this long to see it as I love everything Joss Whedon.


----------



## ez (Mar 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Inception
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dislike it when you and rukia troll.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Inception was really good, especially at the end, you know when blank found out that blank was blanking blank over with a bucket, and then blank blows up but blank stops it by using his blank. Good stuff.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland --

0/10. It sucked really, really bad.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Alice in Wonderland --
> 
> *0/10*. It sucked really, really bad.



Exaggerate moar.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2010)

*Alice in Wonderland - 5/10*
I had no intention of going to see this movie. It didn't interest me. But, a few of my friends wanted me to go with them so I caved and went. I gotta say, for something I had absolutely no interest in it wasn't all that bad. Also not amazing, though.

*Disturbia - 8/10*
One of my favorite movies. Pretty good story and I love Shia. I had seen it when it came out in theaters so long ago and I saw it in the $5 bin at work the other day. Figured it was worth it. I ended up getting it for $3.48 after my discount.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Inception was really good, especially at the end, you know when blank found out that blank was blanking blank over with a bucket, and then blank blows up but blank stops it by using his blank. Good stuff.



I loved the part in Inception where the top fell over.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 8, 2010)

Saving praivet Ryan 9/10. I got a thing for Tom Hanks (he a real good actor :tear)


----------



## fuuki (Mar 8, 2010)

3/10

The only thing playing on an overnight bus ride, I could've slept but oh well. Anyways, I just realized that Chris Pine played Captain Kirk...the revelation BLOWS my MIND. Thank God for second chances, eh Mr. Pine?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 8, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland

7/10 mostly because I felt that the Hatter/Alice slight pairing was too weird.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2010)

Been watching Stephen Chow's early movies (before he became a director).

*The Lucky Guy *

Stephen Chow + Vincent Kok + Sammi Cheng + Sandra Ng = super comedy foursome

Only wish they didn't cast Shu Qi and Daniel Chan.

9/10


*Royal Tramp*

Pretty much the entire film is filled with dick jokes, which I don't find funny at all.

But it's good to see Chingmy Yau again. She was very cute back then.

6/10


*Royal Tramp 2*

Much less dirty jokes than its prequel. Brigitte Lin is a plus.

6.5/10


*The Ultimate Trickster *

Fairly entertaining.

7/10


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 8, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland (2010 Film) 

7/10. It was okay but it didnt' float my boat. Complete let down


----------



## Pringles (Mar 8, 2010)

Coraline 10/10


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2010)

*Amélie* :9/10

Creative,different kind of movie,nice one.Many little things in different people's life in depicted nicely.Good script and nice camera act.

*The Trueman Show*:8/10

Comedy with some massage as expected from a Jim Carrey movie.The movie gets interesting in 2 half and you keep guessing towards the end.The ending is the best part with nice script and music.

*New York I Love you*:7/10

Combination of stories of different peoples,some conversations are really interesting and funny.I liked few stories while some others are ok.
btw I watched these 3 movies in 3 days including today.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Alice In Wonderland*: 5/10

It was nothing like the books or the classic movie. My dad and sister, who are huge fans even admitted how much of a waste of money it was. Do not go and see this movie, it will leave you feeling let down.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 8, 2010)

Year One: 9/10
it just never stopped being funny for me. 

Ratatouille: 9/10

Big Fan: 4/10
this movie sucked balls.

Star Trek: 10/10
i had been avoiding this movie but when i finally got to see it my jaw hit the floor during the first 5 minutes and it stayed there for its entirety. i have 0 complaints about this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

The Box - 2/10

This movie started with an interesting premise, was kinda interesting at first, but fell apart so quickly and so completely I almost stopped watching it--three times.

It was just shitty. The story after a while was so convoluted I didn't even pay attention nor did I care enough to try to figure it out. So some guy's an alien or a god or what? Fuck you, I hate this movie.

I'd rate it a 1/10 if I didn't kinda like some of the stuff at the beginning.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw V - 8/10.

Disturbing


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 8, 2010)

North Country 6/10

Interesting real story with good performances and a nice realisation but with an extremely remarked script. All the bad things that happens to Charlize Theron are soooo negative all the time under all the circumstances that sometimes feels a bit unreal, specially considering the ending was more on the cheesy side. Not a bad movie by any means but those details made me lower the rate at least a point.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

Shutter 8/10

Pretty damn good, probably the best I've seen since the Ring.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Box - 2/10
> 
> This movie started with an interesting premise, was kinda interesting at first, but fell apart so quickly and so completely I almost stopped watching it--three times.
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone agrees with me.  I think I gave it a 3/10.  Probably the worst movie I saw in theaters during 2009.  A disaster!


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 8, 2010)

I really think I've yet to see/hear someone who says they liked The Box. But honestly, I didn't think it was that bad, definitely not a score below 5/10 for me.

I just saw Where the Wild Things Are. Kudos for the nice atmosphere. 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the Arrow(Arrow in the Head) liked "The Box". imdb gives it a 6/10......so thats not bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Glad to see someone agrees with me. I think I gave it a 3/10. Probably the worst movie I saw in theaters during 2009. A disaster!


Do you find Cameron Diaz especially attractive or something? I don't know how a 3 could be warranted. 



Hyouma said:


> I really think I've yet to see/hear someone who says they liked The Box. But honestly, I didn't think it was that bad, definitely not a score below 5/10 for me.
> 
> I just saw Where the Wild Things Are. Kudos for the nice atmosphere. 7/10


5/10?!?!  Name 3 redeeming qualities about the movie that don't include cool special effects.



MartialHorror said:


> I think the Arrow(Arrow in the Head) liked "The Box". imdb gives it a 6/10......so thats not bad.


 And that's why I don't trust ratings.

Some site gave it a 3/5 which isn't bad, so I figured I'd watch it. Never again shall I trust websites.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2010)

It doesn't matter what people rate things. What matters is how they defend their opinions, for better or worse.

A good review is when even if you disagree with them, you can understand why they felt that way.


----------



## Harpoon (Mar 8, 2010)

epic movie

a plot full of shit holes

0/10


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 8, 2010)

*Ong Bak 2* - 8/10

Simply because all characters and fights were anime worthy. Story and Plot were mehh, however when the fights scene were in motion, Tony Jaa delivered.


It wasn't complicated to watch the movie since there were more fights than anything else, however no offence to Thai people, but the language is fucking annoying. I felt like muting it half-way through it.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 8, 2010)

Coraline 10/10 I really good film I like it alot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Chloe: 8.5/10.

I can always count on Liam Neeson.  This was good.  Sort of reminded me of Unfaithful or A Perfect Murder.  Julianne Moore recruits Amanda Seyfried to discover whether or not her husband is cheating on her.  And Seyfried becomes obsessed with the couple and refuses to stop the game.  Seyfried is also growing on me.  I really enjoyed in her in Jennifer's Body and this film only magnified my interest in her.

Rukia Recommendation!


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Liam Neeson is sexy in The A-Team.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

"Let my daughter go and that will be the end of it..."

Me:


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 8, 2010)

The hurt locker

9/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> "Let my daughter go and that will be the end of it..."
> 
> Me:



"I love it when a plan _cums_ together."

Me: :ho


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you find Cameron Diaz especially attractive or something? I don't know how a 3 could be warranted.


Cameron Diaz attractive?  lol... no.  Cameron Diaz was briefly attractive during The Mask.  But as soon as that film went Post-Production... she became ugly.  I don't know how to describe it.  I have a bit of a foot fetish too.  So seeing her mutant toes definitely didn't turn me on.  

The film stunk.  It was an incoherent, sloppy mess.  I do think that Frank Langella was good in the movie though.  He did the best he could with the script he was given.  I think his performance alone garners a few points.  I also like a few other tidbits.  The opening scene was effective.  I like the Adam & Eve vibe.  The cycle of the woman hitting the button continues to repeat itself.

Still an awful film.  A piece of crap.  Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

If Liam Neeson doesn't disguise himself as a robot in the A-Team, it'll be a disgrace to the series.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 8, 2010)

*Last of the Mohicans*

Good stuff.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Aquamaniac better make an appearance, or I'll be angry.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

What did you guys think of the trailer for Tron: Legacy?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't seen the first Tron...so I'm not all that excited.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

It does, I'll have to watch the first movie though...but its so 80s.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen the first Tron...so I'm not all that excited.



If you haven't seen it by now, don't bother. It hasn't aged very well...


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

My brother was watching it, and all I remember from it was the tight tights that showed off his balls and butt cheeks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Olivia Wilde, butt cheeks...


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I hope Legacy works as a stand-alone film cause I'm probably never gonna watch the first one.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Sugar 9/10 good baseball movie it shows the problems baseball players have coming from central america to play baseball in the USA.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Beverly Hills Chihuahua: 9.5/10.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Dragonball: Evolution 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2010)

The Fountain - 6/10
It was OK? The plot wasn't that interesting to me. The acting was good and so were the visuals.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I have one good thing to say about The Fountain.  I like Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

You horrible people!!

Black Christmas 9/10
Brillaint.

Rachel Weisz is an awesome actress, she even made Mummy Returns bearable.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

The Fountain had a great soundtrack.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Black Christmas was really good.  I had a hard time deciding which movie to watch tonight.  I ultimately went with The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 9, 2010)

The Rock. Nick and Connery rock in this movie. 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2010)

From what I hear, Tron has its cult following because its so bad.


----------



## Fassy (Mar 9, 2010)

I loved Shutter Island hehe 

The Crazies was alright but the trailer made it appear more epic than it was.

And I loved ZombieLand. I lol-ed most of the movie at Tallahassee's character.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 9, 2010)

The Stepfather 7/10 Great movie, I don't remember the last time I came out of the cinema in a happy mood lol, great fun to watch.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2010)

les choristes - 9/10 beautiful french movie about the life-saving power of music.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2010)

Pringles said:


> The Stepfather 7/10 Great movie, I don't remember the last time I came out of the cinema in a happy mood lol, great fun to watch.



Which one? The new one or the 80's one?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I have one good thing to say about The Fountain.  I like Rachel Weisz.



I like her too.



Chee said:


> The Fountain had a great soundtrack.



It did. Forgot to mention it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 9, 2010)

The princess and the frog 7/10

Glad to see this picture. Worth of the golden era of Disney in the 90's. Great animation, design, songs and characters. It even had some moving parts (that firefly ). I hope Disney keeps doing classic animation movies. We already have Pixar and Dreamworks to do the CGI ones.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 9, 2010)

Spinal Tap 7/10

It's alright.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2010)

*King of Beggars* 

Half comedy, half action. Stephen Chow handled the role of the legendary So Hat Yi with ease. Shows that he is not just a top-notch comedian, but a very versatile actor as well. 

8.5/10


*The Mad Monk * 

Meh. Inconsistent plot, farcical and messy.

6/10


*Love on Delivery*

Has its funny moments. Good to see Christy Chung. She was the sex symbol of Hong Kong in the '90s.

7.5/10


*Justice, My Foot!*

The interaction between Stephen Chow and Anita Mui was really hilarious. Easily one of Stephen Chow's top 5 imo.

9.8/10


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Goodfellas, 10/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Clash of the Titans
I didn't watch it all. It was bad. And not because of its stop motion animation and 80s visual effects.

---

Martial, remember back in the District 9 thread when you said that the main character having a hot wife was unrealistic?

Look who Sharlto is banging:



God damn South African model, man.


----------



## krome (Mar 9, 2010)

_Alice in Wonderland_

 Johnny Depp/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Clash of the Titans
> I didn't watch it all. It was bad. And not because of its stop motion animation and 80s visual effects.
> 
> ---
> ...



..ftw


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2010)

Shaun Of The Dead: 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Clash of the Titans
> I didn't watch it all. It was bad. And not because of its stop motion animation and 80s visual effects.
> 
> ---
> ...



I dont remember saying that, but my memory sucks. Either way, he's a famous actor/director(in Africa; even moreso now), his character was not.

Plus, he's not a bad looking guy. His character was just annoying and his personality was unlikeable.

lol, I want to see the original Clash of the Titans. I dont expect it to be good, but it looks so cool......

Im also not against the remake(for once), as the original obviously is dated. I just hope it's good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

The original Clash is good, I fucking love that movie. I watched it a few weeks back, still as great as I remember it was


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Bah. I hated how the gods were all bitchy. 

Take a chill pill, mang.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

How can you hate the gods and their tacky costumes!!!!

Its a movie you have to watch with your brain switched off, its pretty much Hercules TV series material.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I guessed that much. It's pretty...dumb.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 9, 2010)

*His Girl Friday (1940)
7.5/10*

We just watched this in my Theatre/Film Analysis class. Very entertaining, and just the type of movie to watch if you want a good laugh. It was funny, but not stupid-funny or clever, sarcastic undertone-funny... rather, it was funny in a _silly_ kind of way.

I enjoyed.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 6/10 not as scary as i thought it would be


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland - 7/10.  Hey, after all the reviews I expected it to just be a total waste of time, but I thought it was really a fun movie.  I loved all the voice acting and thought the end battle was pretty cool, especially thanks to Christopher Lee, who just makes everything he touches awesome.  I also loved Stephen Fry's Cheshire Cat, and the effects of vanishing and reappearing were neato.

The only thing that REALLY bothered me is that Alice's last name is Liddell, not Kingsley!


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2010)

Ninja Assassins

8/10

thought it coulda been alot better. but it was still badass and shit.

THAT BLACK GIRL WAS FINE!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 10, 2010)

Luftslottet som spr?ngdes 6/10

Last film of the Millenium trilogy and a nice way to end it. The first movie is still the better of the bunch but those are also welcomed specially due to the character of Lisbeth Salander which is pretty interesting and powerful. I heard somewhere the americans are gonna make the remakes of the entire trilogy with Natalie Portman. We will see...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 10, 2010)

Food, Inc.

10/10

I think it was good that someone made a movie about this. It's good for us to know what really goes on at those massive food factories.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 10, 2010)

The men who stare at goats 6'5/10

Funny movie with a very weird but interesting plot. It reminded me to a Coen bros. film somehow due to the humour and the actors. The cast is perfect for this kind of film. I enjoyed it throughout most of it although is a bit simplistic at times. Anyways not bad for some laughs.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 10, 2010)

She's Out of My League - 7/10
I'm a sucker for RomComs. Had some funny references in it. Also took place in Pittsburgh, since I am from there it was an added bonus.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2010)

Zombieland: 8/10. All around great movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2010)

Touch of Evil: B


----------



## Pringles (Mar 11, 2010)

Fight club 9/10


----------



## Dante (Mar 11, 2010)

The Darjeeling Limited 7.5-10

The Descent 7.5-10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2010)

Zebraman: B-

Pretty strange Takeshi Miike superhero movie.....will probably review it either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that does! Look at all that drama! Action! Suspense! WHO IS SHE GOING TO CHOOSE!?


----------



## Kanai (Mar 11, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland:
The "Wonderland" itself was well done. Loved the Red Queen  
Um, overall though, I'd have to give it a 7/10.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 11, 2010)

Kung Fu hustle. 10/10. Stephen Chow is like a youger Jackie Chan


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2010)

The eclipse trailer looks pretty much like a rehash of new moon. The evil vamp chick is back, Bella must choose between Edward and Bella......the vamp royalty is pissed......same thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

ZOMG!!! The new trailer of Twilight looked sooooo goood!!!! My Edward looks so handsome, all pale, and angsty. If only he could get away from Bella's claws and find me, then we could live forever happily!!!

Jacob looked sooo HAWT!! Just standing there without his shirt for no good reason. Not that I'm complaining, lose the pants next time and we might just beat Avatar!!

Uggh can't believe that evil witch found them, they better not harm my Eddy or I'll be sending a letter to Summit, just like the one I sent to Universal

Twilight forever, Edward my soulmate.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The eclipse trailer looks pretty much like a rehash of new moon. The evil vamp chick is back, Bella must choose between Edward and Bella......the vamp royalty is pissed......same thing.



Have fun watching this shitfest.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2010)

LOLCAT TWILIGHT REVIEW!




LOLCAT NEW MOON REVIEW!




These totally had me loling.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

The fact that the cat looks like this:



throughout had me loling.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2010)

it r bellacat

*mope*


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

*shows no expression*

I'M ACTING!


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2010)

*occasional facial twitch*

EMOSHUN!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2010)

*From Beijing with Love*

Anita Yuen is probably one of a handful of HK actors who won't be eclipsed by Stephen Chow's stellar performance in a comedy and who can even stand out almost just as much. Hence, she sets this one apart from most of other Stephen Chow's movies in which he usually easily dominates the spotlight. 

Definitely one of the classics. The only thing that bugged me was the stupid plot device that got Pauline Chan (the woman with flame throwers on her breasts) killed.

9.8/10


*The Banquet*

This film was put together in a very short amount of time for the flood relief charity. Nearly all the familiar and semi-familiar faces in the 1990s HK filming industry were involved in its production. Given the hastiness and the bulging cast list, it's hardly surprising that this film lacked a strong and coherent plot and ended up all over the place. There must be at least 100 recognizable actors that had made appearance in this film, most of them taking up some insignificant and mostly redundant cameo roles, and were given 3-5 lines each. So the best (and only?) way to enjoy this film is to compete with your friend to see who can spot the most actors out of it. 

5.5/10


*Fist of Fury 1991 II*

Enjoyable. Sharla Cheung was smoking hot in one of the scenes where she barged into the bathroom where Stephen Chow was taking a shower and her white T-shirt got drenched and her tops became visible. 

7/10


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Beetlejuice, 10/10 one of my favorite movies of all time. 
White Noise 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2010)

*Out of the Dark*

It's so ridiculously crappy and absurd to the point that it will make you giggle hysterically.

And the Leon spoof was pretty funny.



5.8/10


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spirited Away*

Don't remember how many times this makes, but I love watching it everytime. XD

9/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2010)

*E.T.*

Wonderful and fantastic.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Have fun watching this shitfest.



lol, at least it will get me hits.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2010)

> lol, at least it will get me hits.



MH you're really gonna spend money to watch that?


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH you're really gonna spend money to watch that?



Look at how many shitty movies he watches, I don't think he'll even blink while buying an Eclipse ticket.


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2010)

The spy next door 5.5/10


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll go in order.

*Planet 51* - 2/10

Unlikable characters, predictable and boring story lines. Pretty much your typical kids (and only for kids) movie.

*Alice in Wonderland (in 3D)* - 8/10

I really liked it. Great acting, great special effects, and follows closely to the original story.

*A.I. Artificial Intelligence* - 9/10

Despite the acting being a bit of a downfall in this movie, the plot is deep and the storyline is very immersible. One of my favorite Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2010)

I watch too many shitty movies NOT to watch it. And sadly, I'd take another Twilight film than "Gamer 2"...if they ever make one.

Green Zone: C

Bleh, generic war story that reveals EVERYTHING in its trailer. Matt Damon is a fine actor, but he cannot save a boring role, and boring is his role here. I also hated the murky lighting and hand held camera crap.....ugh, when will that trend stop!?

But I was always interested and when it works, it really works.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

At least Gamer had _action_. D:

I haven't seen the film, so...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2010)

Why would anyone have to choose between Gamer 2 and Eclipse? Just skip them both.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 12, 2010)

Wanted - 6/10
fun little twist at the end but otherwise a ridiculous movie. the gunfights/car chases were so crazy that it actually turned me off the movie(might be a first). I didn't care about anyone in the movie.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 13, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland - 10/10

Just got back from watching this in imax 3d, and it's definitely worth the ticket price to see it on the big screen. I didn't know much about the story before watching the movie, but it's pretty cool. Johnny Depp was a perfect match for his character(well, he's always a perfect match for the crazy onnes), and I don't know who the main female lead was, but she was great tooandcute.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2010)

^^ Fuck you.

Alice in Wonderland

I fucking hate this movie/10


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 13, 2010)

Why so angry?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> At least Gamer had _action_. D:
> 
> I haven't seen the film, so...



Got me there, but I'd almost rather know action than action that is so all over the place that it backfires and becomes annoying. 

The Twilight movies at least tried hard with its characters.....Granted, it REALLY fails at it...but I can still see its appeal to teenage girls who prowl the net for fanfiction love stories.

Of course, it would probably be best for my sanity to skip both of them.....but the Twilight movies are both among my top 10 most read reviews and Gamer was pretty high as well(although that's probably only cause I rated it so low for a theatrical, which I may have been slightly wrong on).

Blood and Bone: C+

CrazymoronX I believe didn't like it, but I found it to be enjoyable martial arts fare. It will be my next review(either tomorrow or more likely, sunday). Michael Jai White isn't a great actor, but he's better than most action stars, and he looks awesome in "Black Dynamite"(must see that one).

It might not be as good as Tony Jaa's, Jet Li's or Jackie Chan's best works, but it's amazing for a Direct-to-DVd flick. 

lol, I might see Alice in Wonderland on Sunday.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 13, 2010)

High Life 7/10

I find it pretty good, the crew was pretty cool too.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Why so angry?



I wanted to leave 5 minutes into the film. I predicted everything. Alice's character was dull, even though Burton tried to add more to her (he didn't do a very good job, she still was a girl walking around practically doing nothing). The pacing felt rushed. I didn't like that bullshit generic plot line. The CGI wasn't all that fantastic, and neither were the designs of various creatures and settings.
 The tea party scene sucked and it bored me (along with many other scenes). The white queen was fucking bonkers with her little arms up in the air. What the fuck was with the dog? It's called a broom dog. Why did Burton do that? He had a rocking-horse chair fly but not a broom dog? Come on! The original film was much more creepier than this shit-fest. 
Stupid romantic vibe going on between Hatter and Alice was forced and full of shit. Hated the Hatter, by the way, and I usually love those crazy characters. I liked March Hare, but alas no unbirthday song. Even Alan Rickman couldn't save the caterpillar character who was ultimately boring and stupid with his end speech and shit.

This is the good stuff, uh-huh:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoNZY6MTFGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 13, 2010)

Eh, gonna have to disagree with you I guess. On everything.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> I wanted to leave 5 minutes into the film. I predicted everything. Alice's character was dull, even though Burton tried to add more to her (he didn't do a very good job, she still was a girl walking around practically doing nothing). The pacing felt rushed. I didn't like that bullshit generic plot line. The CGI wasn't all that fantastic, and neither were the designs of various creatures and settings.
> The tea party scene sucked and it bored me (along with many other scenes). The white queen was fucking bonkers with her little arms up in the air. What the fuck was with the dog? It's called a broom dog. Why did Burton do that? He had a rocking-horse chair fly but not a broom dog? Come on! The original film was much more creepier than this shit-fest.
> Stupid romantic vibe going on between Hatter and Alice was forced and full of shit. Hated the Hatter, by the way, and I usually love those crazy characters. I liked March Hare, but alas no unbirthday song. Even Alan Rickman couldn't save the caterpillar character who was ultimately boring and stupid with his end speech and shit.



You seem to have left out the Red Queen in your hating...or did you like her? I thought Helena Bonham Carter did a fantastic job as the Red Queen.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Stupid romantic vibe going on between Hatter and Alice was forced and full of shit.



I laughed.

*Where the Wild Things Are-A
*


----------



## West Egg (Mar 13, 2010)

_The Godfather_ *9.95* out of 10 
_I'll make him an offer he can't refuse_

_The Devil's Own_ *8.25* out of 10 
Enjoyed watching this movie. Great to see younger Pitt and Ford.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

The Prestige 8/10
Get Smart 7/10 funny movie


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2010)

green zone

6/10

standard action flick. almost fell asleep at some points.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 13, 2010)

Our Family Wedding. 8/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2010)

Nakor said:


> You seem to have left out the Red Queen in your hating...or did you like her? I thought Helena Bonham Carter did a fantastic job as the Red Queen.



Yea, I liked her. She was adorable with her big head.

I liked March Hare as well.


----------



## krome (Mar 13, 2010)

_V for Vendetta_ 7/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 13, 2010)

krome said:


> _V for Vendetta_ 7/10


Seriously? Loved that movie. I would've given it at least an 8 or a 9.

Curiously enough the last movie I saw I made a short review of:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx1hjkC7O_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Mar 13, 2010)

The Taking of Pelham 123 - 7/10


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen 10/10

One of my favs now, it was one of thoese movies you just cant stop thinking about


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2010)

*Blade Runner* - 9/10

Still quite epic.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 13, 2010)

Precious

10/10

Good movie, I can see why it was nominated for a lot of awards and won some. There is some great acting in that movie and it's a very touching and sad story.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> This is the good stuff, uh-huh:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoNZY6MTFGo[/YOUTUBE]


Good scene.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgbntWU7pG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2010)

*The Truman Show*

Original, funny, and thought-provoking. I never liked Jim Carrey when he played wacky roles with exaggerated facial expressions. They always gave me the impression of a sad clown with a forced smile, who kept all his true emotions to himself. So, I'm glad to see him making changes. His role in this one, Truman is a normal guy with an unusual life. He's someone you can identify with and feel empathy for.

9.5/10


*The Men Who Stare at Goats*

George Clooney made this film watchable. But I still yawned a few times. The ending is boring. It needs a twist.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2010)

Snatch: B+


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 13, 2010)

Derailed: 5/10

Too screwy for me.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

Scary Movie 4 7/10
Matrix Revolution 7/10


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 14, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen - 7/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 14, 2010)

2001, a space oddysey: wtf, 3/10

The shining: 8/10


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 14, 2010)

A Serious Man: 10/10


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 14, 2010)

Hachiko: A Dog's Story. 11/10. 

One of the best drama and dog-actors I've seen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2010)

Burtons Alice in Wonderland - 3/10. Garbage. 
It's time to retire Tim, not a single good movie in ten years.


----------



## SPN (Mar 14, 2010)

Tokyo 10+1 (Tokyo Eleven) - 9/10

A "parody" of Battle Royale... sort of. The quality was shit, but the script and acting had just enough "wtf" factor to keep me watching. The only down side was the lack of original deaths. Everyone just gets shot, very American way of doing things, Japan, I am disappoint.


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 14, 2010)

Fired Up: 8/10. It was funny, but I didn't catch the beginning.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2010)

*Geen Zone* - 9/10

It was quite epic.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 14, 2010)

Edge of darkness 6/10

I liked it more for the political aspects of the plot rather than for the thriller-action part that I felt sometimes it lacked a faster pacing. Anyways the film works most of the time and its interesting to watch appart from the slow pacing during some parts of the films.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2010)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall 9/10

Pretty funny film .


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 3D: B-

Seriously Chee, I dont see why you hate it. Yes, the ties that make it a sequel kind of confused me as I dont remember the original(any of them) and sure, Alice is bland(kind of hard not to be when surrounded by so many characters) and yes, the relationship between Alice and the mad hatter is.....very tacked on, but I enjoyed it.

Loved the big cast and thought that the characters(besides Alice) were interesting. The visuals were superb, but you should only watch it in 3-D. I'd say visually, it's only 2nd to Avatar.

But all in all, I can't say I was blown away. The plot was kind of dull, the relationships did nothing for me and as I said, Alice was too boring. I wish they just focused on the supporting characters, but I guess that would lose the point of the story.

Plus, there wasn't enough Cheshire cat. I just wanted to pet that thing whenever it appeared! 

I have to give credit to Anne Hathoway. She's actually very amusing as the white queen. Her over-the-top mannerisms were funny. I point her out above all the others because usually she's kind of boring. Depp, Rickman, etc are usually interesting.

I also liked Christopher Lee lending his voice.....damn that guy is awesome. I'm glad that Burton keeps using him.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

You talked about more negative things than positive. What's with the B-?

The movie was so bland and the pacing was way to quick. They didn't show much of the other characters and they didn't really slow down to let the viewers enjoy those moments of when they did do something funny.

I didn't see the movie in 3D either, but man the CGI wasn't all that great. The bloodhound looked so fake, like the movie was made in 1999.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> You talked about more negative things than positive. What's with the B-?
> 
> The movie was so bland and the pacing was way to quick. They didn't show much of the other characters and they didn't really slow down to let the viewers enjoy those moments of when they did do something funny.
> 
> I didn't see the movie in 3D either, but man the CGI wasn't all that great. The bloodhound looked so fake, like the movie was made in 1999.



Where there you go. Most movies(I dont know about Avatar) that were meant to be in 3-D look like shit in 2-D. 

to me, it's one of those types of movies that has a lot wrong with it, and I can spend lots of paragraphs talking about what was wrong with it, but it's fewer positives are so much more important that I end up liking the movie more.

I'm the same way with Avatar and District 9. I can spend much more of a review berating it for what it does wrong, but am more impressed by what it does right(which in both movies cases, can be summed up as visually awesome).


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think it was all that impressive. After the first Wonderland scene, the place looks like medieval Earth.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 14, 2010)

_Remember Me_ was quite impressive.  8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't think it was all that impressive. After the first Wonderland scene, the place looks like medieval Earth.



So did the original, if I recall.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Only medieval part was the Red Queen's castle. The rest of the movie relied on forests and 1800s Britain designs, but even those designs were wacked out. Unlike the new movie, where it was just a forest and nothing else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Aw, I see what you mean. But as I dont remember much of the original, I really don;'t care. I was fine with the visuals.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember the original being way creepier than the new movie. Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum from the original creeped me out as a little kid (and they still kind of do.)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nql1_RKwQt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

Forget it Chee, people will accept half assed adaptations especially those who haven't seen the original. They don't realise that Burton just murdered Alice on the big screen just like he did with Charlie and the Chocolate factory.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 14, 2010)

Tim Burton's Alice in wonderland was about as good as Avatar. Better if you don't remember the original.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Forget it Chee, people will accept half assed adaptations especially those who haven't seen the original. They don't realise that Burton just murdered Alice on the big screen just like he did with Charlie and the Chocolate factory.



I haven't seen the original in years, but I know it was nothing like it. I haven't read the book either, but I'm sure its nothing like the books.


----------



## Koi (Mar 14, 2010)

The problem with the books is that they don't really have that strong of an actual plot.  It's mostly LC just writing a string of trippy shit.  Which isn't to say that they're bad books, because they're not.  Just.. the plot itself isn't the strong point, it's the characters and visuals.


----------



## Danky (Mar 14, 2010)

I personally loved "Through the Looking Glass". Such a good movie. It stayed true to the original story, and the visuals were pretty cool. And Johney Depp actually did a really good job. Not like the other Tim Burton movies he has done recently. 

Alice in Wonderland on the other hand sucked giant balls. 

I think it was important for me to keep in mind that I was watching Through the Looking Glass and not Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

Koi said:


> The problem with the books is that they don't really have that strong of an actual plot.  It's mostly LC just writing a string of trippy shit.  Which isn't to say that they're bad books, because they're not.  Just.. the plot itself isn't the strong point, it's the characters and visuals.



I like it without a plot. Just her wondering through Wonderland.


----------



## Koi (Mar 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> I like it without a plot. Just her wondering through Wonderland.



That's pretty much what the book is, for the most part.  But you can't really make that movie nowadays because then it would suffer from Avatar syndrome-- fabulous visuals with a paper-thin plot.  And altering the plot or making a sequel gets people pissed off because it ~deviates~ from the original.  It's lose-lose.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

Nah, not really. The Hurt Locker didn't really have a plot, its more of a day to day account of a bomb squad. 
Avatar had a plot, it was just an unoriginal/overused/cliche plot and wasn't able to make that kind of plot work.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

The last movie I saw was _Shutter Island_, and I went into it very excited. I have to say I was not disappointed, and thought it was just an awesome story. The end blew me away a bit, and I reccomend it to anyone. It's a shame that movies like that I can't really watch a 2nd time.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2010)

Angels and Demons - 7/10
I've read the book and they changed a few things from it for the movie, but it was still fun to watch. I don't read Dan Brown novels looking for literary excellence and I didn't watch this movie looking for a perfect film. With that in mind I was able to enjoy the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Forget it Chee, people will accept half assed adaptations especially those who haven't seen the original. They don't realise that Burton just murdered Alice on the big screen just like he did with Charlie and the Chocolate factory.



That's not really fair. In my opinion, to fully accurately judge a movies worth, you need to judge it mainly on its own merits. Not just as an adaptation or remake, but as its own movie. 

I respect that you have your opinion and all, but I hate it when people suddenly get all snobby and irritable just because someone has a different opinion than you. 

Get over it. Most people don't hate it as much as you because it really isn't a bad movie. (whether it's good or not I guess is a matter of debate).

Anyway,

Ichi: B+

Interesting to see a female version of Zatoichi.


----------



## Dante (Mar 15, 2010)

The Blind Side - 8.5/10

The Twilight Saga : New Moon - 3/10

Reservoir Dogs - 8/10


----------



## krome (Mar 15, 2010)

_Alice in Wonderland_ 4/10

It's much worse the second time around. I thought it would never end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2010)

The Stepfather - 7/10

A decent movie with a decent cast and a decent plot with decent action. It was decent, nothing really more to say about it.

Crimes and Misdemeanors - 7.5/10

Slightly more decent than the Stepfather with some nice humor in there scattered about. Borderline "good".

When Harry met Sally - 6/10

Don't know why this was such a big movie. Wasn't that funny, though it had its moments. Wasn't that good as a love story, either, though it had its moments. An overall sub-par movie with a few good moments.


Requiem for a Dream - 8/10

I've seen this before, but it still puts me in this state of nervousness and panic when I watch it. I get drawn right into that old bag's world of speed-popping, insomnia, and paranoia. The son's story was kind of an aside I didn't care about that much.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

the breakfast club 10/10 I know how Allison (the basket case) felt i was one of the biggest outkasts in the school


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2010)

krome said:


> _Alice in Wonderland_ 4/10
> 
> It's much worse the second time around. I thought it would never end.



Why would you see it again? D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Stepfather - 7/10
> 
> A decent movie with a decent cast and a decent plot with decent action. It was decent, nothing really more to say about it.
> 
> ...



Which Stepfather, the original or remake? I havent seen the remake yet, but I really liked the original.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Adam 10/10 its a sweet movie


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 15, 2010)

The Curious Case Of Benjiman Button~  8/10

Funny, Interesting & Clever.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which Stepfather, the original or remake? I havent seen the remake yet, but I really liked the original.



the remake most likely. some of my friends that wwork at the movie theater in centrial have told me bad things about the remake


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2010)

The remake probably wont do anything for me......The original was just not remake material.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

WALL-E

10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

> I respect that you have your opinion and all, but I hate it when people suddenly get all snobby and irritable just because someone has a different opinion than you.



Yeah sorry I just came back from watching it and really didn't like it so I was being over dramatic. I guess I can see why people liked it but it seriously wasn't what I expected. I just wish Burton left the adaptations and did something original.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 15, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 5/10. It was my first time watching a movie in 3D, but it didn't work for some strange reason. I saw maybe 5 minutes of the entire movie in actual 3D, really weird. Either my glasses were broken, you're not supposed to wear normal glasses beneath the 3D glasses, I'm immune to it (I don't remember being color blind), or the theatre was ripping everybody off and the movie was only partial 3D. The background colors also flashed a lot. Which my friend besides me didn't see. I also suffered a headache after 2 minutes watching it. I don't think I'm ever going to watch a 3D movie again


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

3D movies are just like that. The technology is still pretty weak tbh, most of the time you can't even tell that they are in 3D unless the film uses cheap tricks like throwing stuff at you.

And yeah the first 20 minutes of every 3D I watched gave me a headache.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 15, 2010)

Green zone 7/10

I was interested in the political aspects of this movie but not for the weapons of mass destruction which is something that almost everyone knows quite a lot but the fight between the USA government and the CIA planning. Realisation is good with shaky camera style. I think Paul Greengrass is the best director in this style since Im not very friend with it but in their movies I dont mind usually (maybe a bit in The Bourne supremacy).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The remake probably wont do anything for me......The original was just not remake material.


 It was the remake. I was interested in watching the original though based on some commens about th remake. Maybe I'll downlo... I mean, purchase that movie some time soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah sorry I just came back from watching it and really didn't like it so I was being over dramatic. I guess I can see why people liked it but it seriously wasn't what I expected. I just wish Burton left the adaptations and did something original.



tbh, I wish Burton would stop remaking. "Alice in Wonderland" isn't one of his better movies, even though I thought it was good family fun. But his last few films have kind of sucked(except Sweeny Todd, which I liked), and they're all adpatations....so....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 15, 2010)

Edge of Darkness: 7/10.

Very entertaining.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2010)

Monsters vs Aliens 8/10
Inkheart 7/10


----------



## saint_Reginold (Mar 15, 2010)

I last saw She's out of my League. 

It was pretty good I guess. Had some funny parts. It reminded me alot of how nice it is to find someone you really mesh with and how fun and nice dating can be. And the best part of the movie is that the girl is incredibly hot. When she took her clothes off and had only her bra on my mouth just literally dropped.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Green zone 7/10
> 
> I was interested in the political aspects of this movie but not for the weapons of mass destruction which is something that almost everyone knows quite a lot but the fight between the USA government and the CIA planning. Realisation is good with shaky camera style. I think Paul Greengrass is the best director in this style since Im not very friend with it but in their movies I dont mind usually (maybe a bit in The Bourne supremacy).


I didn't like it as much.  There were certain aspects that I found to be silly.

The Freddie character didn't do much for me.  I thought the film had some cheesy dialogue involving him.  WO Miller told him to 'do his job'.  lol, hilarious considering the fact that he's an Iraqi civilian.

WO Miller and Poundstone's operative both running to try and get Magellan at the end was also a bit silly in my opinion.  Just an unrealistic, messy scene.

5/10 for the movie.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 16, 2010)

*Percy Jackson and the Lightening Thief* - 4/10

Cool CG but horrible story.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 16, 2010)

Shutter Islandn 8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 16, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like it as much.  There were certain aspects that I found to be silly.
> 
> The Freddie character didn't do much for me.  I thought the film had some cheesy dialogue involving him.  WO Miller told him to 'do his job'.  lol, hilarious considering the fact that he's an Iraqi civilian.
> 
> ...



Well, Freddie really wanted to get rid of Saddam's men due probably to personal losses by them.

That race was a bit unrealistic since they could just killed the other without anybody ever knowing.

Still, the film is pretty enjoyable IMO.


----------



## Carmina (Mar 16, 2010)

"Alice in Wonderland" - 8/10.

Loved it. Thought it was visually really stunning, even though I didn't see it in 3D (nor in its original language, for that matter).


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland: 3/10

Abysmal movie, shoddy Chronicles of Narnia plot rather than Alice in Wonderland. Even the characters were all wrong, and don't get me started on all the romance/betrayal subplots. Saved only by its nice visuals. Tim Burton stick to original movies, how many more adaptations do you have to rape before our eyes?


----------



## Koi (Mar 16, 2010)

The Blind Side - B.  I watched this on a plane and was FREAKING THE FUCK OUT because not only do I hate flying, but it was a little turbulent and there were screaming babies in back of me, so I probably wasn't paying as good attention as I should have been.  It's not best picture material but it's a pretty good movie.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 16, 2010)

Green Zone- 7/10

I really didn't want to see this movie but my brother wanted me to go so I did. There was not much that I enjoyed about it. Maybe if you're into the style of directing or the 'story' then it would be considered beyond decent. I don't recommend this to those who would object to the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Green Zone is just as political as Avatar was. Don't know if I wanna see it.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 16, 2010)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.

*8/10* Funny, I never thought a bigger porker than my dad could fall from the sky..


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2010)

The Princess and the Frog 5/10 though it's nice and all, colorful, magical... it didn't inspire like the old Disney movies did. And the whole story with the voodoo was confusing, they never explained why the prince was supposed to become a frog and his servant into the prince??? Tiana's dream was also treated without much respect, in terms of finding a suitable solution to her situation. It would've been much better if the frogs found some kind of gem that would pay for the property. 


Ninja Assassin 9/10 for a ninja movie. Right right, almost perfect. I laughed at the boyband joke XD I dunno why all the critiques called it a failure, but for an action movie it was decent. The acting was good, the special effects were awesome, the gore was not so believable though. Kill Bill was better at that. The whole CIA Interpol & FBI conspiracy was suspicious. And the movie as a whole lacked some kind of "epicness" like the movies of old. I guess they could've added a bit more suspense with Naomie's help who could look a bit more scared. And emotion. Perhaps they should've spent more time together to bond. But I guess that was unacceptable for the creators as the bond would've grown into a romantic one inevitably.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

> I really didn't want to see this movie but my brother wanted me to go so I did. There was not much that I enjoyed about it. Maybe if you're into the style of directing or the 'story' then it would be considered beyond decent. I don't recommend this to those who would object to the aforementioned reasons.



Yet you gave it a 7?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2010)

Hence, why the 10 rating never works. He probably looks at it as a C.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hence, why the 10 rating never works. He probably looks at it as a C.


The /10 rating does work it's just it was poorly used. Generally anything above 5 you enjoyed and below it you disliked.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 16, 2010)

*Legion* - 3/10

Waste of time and mon-, no I downloaded it, thank God.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2010)

Avatar

9/10


----------



## Cenyane (Mar 16, 2010)

Lightening Theif
7.5/10 to be fair.
I mean, it was good, by being funny, but, I've read the book. They skipped the really epic parts that would have made people talk about it fer 5 years. Like the hellhound at CHB. Or the battle with Ares. There was no battle with Luke in the book at all. I know it's not required to go by the book page by page-chapter by chapter. And they jumped over the whole "real" plot. In one word, Kronos. Sigh...IF they're gonna make sequel; stick to the story


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2010)

Repo Men: 4/10.  Good concept, poor execution.

Jude Law shouldn't make movies without Robert Downey Jr either.  It didn't seem right without him there.

Not a fan of the leading lady.  Not a particularly good actress.  And she can't save herself be being hot either.  In fact, I found her to be unattractive.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

Either you're trolling or you saw it early, but that doesn't change the fact...err...opinion...that Repo Men doesn't look all that great.

Oh and my Chris Nolan set returns, Rukia. Looking more and more douchebaggy.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen 9/10 hard core. Butler was sick. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HE KILLED HIS CELLMAET WITH A POURTERHOUSE BONE





Alittle deep with the message though


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 16, 2010)

Repo Men *7/10*

It was Entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

Shutter Island - 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone gonna watch Bounty Hunter?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone gonna watch Bounty Hunter?


With Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler?  Are you crazy?  Aren't they pretty much the most hated actress and actor out there?  I can't stand either of them.  This was a match made in hell.  The only team up that repulses me more is that Cameron Diaz/Tom Cruise movie coming out.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just wandering, because I've heard its bad, Ugly Truth bad.

Meh the Cameron Diaz/Tom Cruise film could be good, but Cameron's been looking alittle out of it lately.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> With Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler?  Are you crazy?  Aren't they pretty much the most hated actress and actor out there?  I can't stand either of them.  This was a match made in hell.  The only team up that repulses me more is that Cameron Diaz/Tom Cruise movie coming out.





Ennoea said:


> I was just wandering, because I've heard its bad, Ugly Truth bad.
> 
> Meh the Cameron Diaz/Tom Cruise film could be good, but Cameron's been looking alittle out of it lately.




*The Bounty Hunter* - 6/10

Yes, I gave this score because I was expecting some shit hole. I went to cinema with my GF to watch _The Ugly Truth_, and I almost shot myself. So I was expecting something similar this time around, but surprisingly I endured the whole film without thinking about blowing my head off.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 17, 2010)

The Ultimate Trickster 7/10

entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Repo Men: 4/10.  Good concept, poor execution.
> 
> Jude Law shouldn't make movies without Robert Downey Jr either.  It didn't seem right without him there.
> 
> Not a fan of the leading lady.  Not a particularly good actress.  And she can't save herself be being hot either.  In fact, I found her to be unattractive.



Really? I think it's a stupid concept.

If that happened in real life, they would take their house, property, etc before taking out their organs AND KILLING THEM. 

Another case of I can believe fantasy, but not stupidity.


----------



## Darc (Mar 17, 2010)

Alice in Wonder Land - 8/10

I felt the movie accomplished what it set out to do and it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2010)

lol, my website is getting trolled by Speedracer fans again. 

I want inscribed on my grave.

Blake Moore
He pissed off Speed Racer fans.
RIP


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2010)

The Duchess - 7/10
Good period piece. Costumes were fabulous. I like Keira Knightley.


----------



## Koi (Mar 17, 2010)

Shutter Island - 9/10.  Very good, but I still have some questions.  Talk about a mindfuck, though.  Whew.


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2010)

I bet Inception is going to be more of a mindfuck than Shutter Island.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, my website is getting trolled by Speedracer fans again.
> 
> I want inscribed on my grave.
> 
> ...



Poor Martial.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Really? I think it's a stupid concept.
> 
> If that happened in real life, they would take their house, property, etc before taking out their organs AND KILLING THEM.
> 
> Another case of I can believe fantasy, but not stupidity.


So you are a Democrat then?


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 17, 2010)

Death Note 2...

1/10.

Not even a tenth of the film that the first one was.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes: 9/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

> but surprisingly I endured the whole film without thinking about blowing my head off.



I've never read a more cracking recommendation


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> So you are a Democrat then?



................

Anyway,

Public Enemies: C-

Just bored me this time around. Dull as hell 3rd act.

Johnny Depp and Christian Bale both do good(although Bale's Batman voice keeps popping up now and again....STOP PICKING SUCH BORING ROLES!), but I dont think they appear in one scene together. There may have been one shot, but the only time they're together it looks like body doubles are being used.

Bale's character was also dull. A very one-dimensional good guy. 

It was poorly structured, as the movie wasnt sure who it wanted to focus on more(why is this always the case with Bale?). The love story didnt work because the 1st act focuses on it too much, the 2nd act completely drops it and the 3rd act finally picks it back up, as if we're supposed to care.

Still, it's a well made movie. In my opinion though, this is what they should've done.

1) Focus more on the police side. Spice Bale's character up a bit more. In real life, the personal possibly committed suicide. So they could make him more on edge, making it ambiguous if he really was suicidal or not(they don't know for sure if he intentionally killed himself. At one point in the movie(as in real life), he accidently kills a civilian and is arguably responcible for he death of one of his agents. They skim over that like it's nothing. Focus on that!

Focusing on the villain has just become cliched. We've seen it in "Butch Cassidy" and "Bonnie and Clyde", two films with the same theme(crooks losing their place in the world as the cops adapt).

This also means they could focus on the more undeveloped interesting characters. Like the cop played by the guy from Avatar(the villain). 

Actually, the more I'm reading about the actual case, the more it annoys me because the movie brings up certian traits and facts but never goes anywhere with them. Billu Crudup is great as Hoover, the administrator, and I would've liked to have seen more of him. 

But he's dropped during the 2nd act. The movie makes a point about his inexperience and obsession with publicity, but why? In real life, tensions grew between him and Bale(I dont remember his characters name) because Bale ended up getting more publicity. That could be a good subplot!

2) Stop with the hand held camera shit. It makes me dizzy.

3) Don't cast big stars in minor roles for no reason. Channing Tatum gets killed early, and to be fair, I dont think he was as big when this was made. But why is Giavonni Ribisi here? Why was that chick from Lost here? Why is Leelee Sobieski here? Although in her case, her career pretty much lost respect a long time ago. I didn't even recognize Stephen Dorff. The lighting sucked too much.

Ugh, this movie had all the talent but didn't know how to use it. Hell, maybe I should give it a D+. At least the music is good. (although that overdramatic swirl that happens whenever Depp and the gal had a love scene was too much).

Edit: The guy from 300/Lord of the Rings was there as well. Once again, didnt recognize him. MAKE THESE PEOPLE STICK OUT!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2010)

*Astro Boy* - 7/10

I like animations. It was fun, took my son to watch it and he went bananas!


----------



## Pringles (Mar 18, 2010)

Wanted - 7/10


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 18, 2010)

guns of diablo 10/10  Charles Bronson is awsome. he can fire 8 shots out of a 6 shooter


----------



## illmatic (Mar 18, 2010)

Monsters vs. Aliens

3.8/5


----------



## exena (Mar 18, 2010)

10 Things I Hate About You

4/10

To start with this was real hard to watch. Semitalented/talented people doing such an awkward movie. After the first 15 minutes I grew into it. All those belly buttons showing off, sleezy hairs and dark lipsticks. Flashbackwarded myself to the year '99. Sure, it is a horrible movie but the entertainment value is enormous. Probably gonna try it again some day after two beers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot.

Bad Taste: D+(maybe C-)

Let's just say that if I had seen it when it came out, I'd never guess that the director would go on to direct the three Lord of the Rings movies..lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 18, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Death Note 2...
> 
> 1/10.
> 
> Not even a tenth of the film that the first one was.



I actually got negrepped for this, here's the comment:
"It's important to remind idiots like you that you are being an idiot. not really an insult... so I think you should grow up and accept the fact that you are one"

Anyways last movie I saw was Alice in Wonderland, I'd give it about an 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

lol, people dont like it when you disagree with them. I personally loved the movie. But it is quite tardish to neg rep someone for disagreeing.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 18, 2010)

A bit late but I just saw The Hangover. It was ok but nothing special. Not as many laughs as I expected. 6/10.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 18, 2010)

*Twilight* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]hPMjnZRyM7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *Twilight* -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Basically                   .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2010)

El mal ajeno 7/10

Nice surprise. I thought this movie would be a medical drama but instead its some kind of fantastic picture. The plot gets very interesting when the main character receives some kind of miraculous healing power and other important, and moving, tuff hapens. ironically, the film has a pretty realistic aura thanks to the script and the cast. It will remain as one of the best spanish movies this year, Im sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Death Note 2 was god awful, ignore the idiot who negged you.

Princess Dairies 2 3/10

Don't ask why I watched it, incredibly silly and childish. The first one was so good aswell, stupid writers


----------



## West Egg (Mar 18, 2010)

_Platoon_ *9* out of 10 

Amazing movie. The cast was stacked.

Barnes was in particular extremely hateable (in a good villian kind of way), especially during the village scenes.


----------



## Augors (Mar 18, 2010)

The Color Purple

10/10

It was a sad moive.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Cursi y Rudo 9/10 good movie Diego Luna and Gael García is a good actor.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 19, 2010)

The box 6/10


----------



## Dante (Mar 19, 2010)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels - 9/10

a very hilarious crime movie


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 19, 2010)

The bounty hunter-4/10. The only funny person was the mother of the Jenns character the rest was just fucking sad. Butler needs to stick to kickig ass like in L.A.C.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 19, 2010)

Up.

10/10

Awesome plot and animation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

Repo Men: F

This movie SUUUUUCKS. Review will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tombstone: 9/10

Still one of my favorite westerns.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Repo Men: F
> 
> This movie SUUUUUCKS. Review will probably be tomorrow.



Hah, knew it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Repo Men: F
> 
> This movie SUUUUUCKS. Review will probably be tomorrow.



Letme guess, can pick out the good parts in the trailer?


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Repo Men: F
> 
> This movie SUUUUUCKS. Review will probably be tomorrow.



Thats the sci-fi ish one right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, with Jude Law and Forrest Whitiker.

As for the good parts being in the trailer, well.....mostly. It has a few good moments, but simply had piss poor characterization in a piss poor story.

Heroes of the East: B

Pretty good kung fu flick.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 19, 2010)

*The Lives of Others* - 9/10 

Definitely the best GDR movie ever made and one of the best films ever made about communism, if not the best.

Also, the ending was just awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2010)

Blind Side - 8/10 - Pretty good drama movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> *The Lives of Others* - 9/10
> 
> Definitely the best GDR movie ever made and one of the best films ever made about communism, if not the best.
> 
> Also, the ending was just awesome.



Totally agree. I love that film.


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Little big soldier - 7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Repo Men: F
> 
> This movie SUUUUUCKS. Review will probably be tomorrow.


I hope sitting through it was excruciating.  That's what you get for not listening to my review.  I warned you that it sucked and you saw it anyway.  Serves you right.


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2010)

lol

repo men was pretty fun even though it felt a bit trite throughout; it was a bit superficial but there was enough satire and decent acting for me to find it entertaining, even if it's a bad film. the ending just made everything all the more funnier.

i'd give it a 7. a fast and furious kind of 7.


----------



## Chee (Mar 20, 2010)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly

Awesome /10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 20, 2010)

Superbad - 10/10
Tied with Zoolander for my favorite comedy ever.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2010)

*3:10 to Yuma* - 9/10

*No Country for Old Men* - 10/10

Both films were very good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I hope sitting through it was excruciating.  That's what you get for not listening to my review.  I warned you that it sucked and you saw it anyway.  Serves you right.



lol, there was nothing else out for me to see and I make it my mission to see one movie a week.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 20, 2010)

A few weeks ago I stumbled upon From Dusk Till Dawn 3, I didn't even know that it existed untill then. I'm giving it a 7.5/10. As a die hard fan of the genre I can say I found it enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

Dusk Till Dawn 3 was surprisingly good, considering it's a DTV sequel.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Really? I think it's a stupid concept.
> 
> If that happened in real life, they would take their house, property, etc before taking out their organs AND KILLING THEM.
> 
> Another case of I can believe fantasy, but not stupidity.



The Blade Runner fallacy


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

Adonis said:


> The Blade Runner fallacy



Funny you mentioned that, because this movie is a rip-off of "Blade Runner", but in its city(except unlike BR, there is no consistency with it) and it's story.

Ugh, this review is longer than I expected it to be....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

How bad could Repo Man be? Just the fact that Jude Law's in makes me wanna love it.


----------



## Katsumai (Mar 20, 2010)

Hurt Locker

8/10  

Movie was epic


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How bad could Repo Man be? Just the fact that Jude Law's in makes me wanna love it.



it's not that bad. it's a bit boring at some points, and the overall storyline seems to lack any sort of cohesiveness, but it still manages to remain entertaining. wouldn't be surprised if it got a following despite critics not liking it too much.


----------



## Koi (Mar 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How bad could Repo Man be? *Just the fact that Jude Law's in makes me wanna love it*.



Right?  I was kinda hoping the same thing.  (tbh I never planned on seeing it on any night other than half-price night, anyway)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2010)

lol, well, my review is up......if you're interested.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 20, 2010)

Crazy heart 6/10

Interesting picture that although it features a realisation too conventional, sometimes even TV film-like, it also features powerful performances from Maggie Gylenhaal and overall Jeff Bridges (tremendously deserved Oscar) that puts the movie in another league. The music, while Im not the biggest fan of american country music I must admit its quality. Pretty recommended if you find a movie driven entirely by actors.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 20, 2010)

Star Wars III: Revenge of the Sith: 9/10

Still a sad movie for me, though


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

Blood: The Last Vampire (animated)

1/10

Animation pretty cheesy, dialogue horrible, voice acting even worse, and I couldn't even bare watching 15 minutes of it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

Bounty Hunter:  1/10.



The worst thing is my date had the audacity to say it was good... and I agreed with her.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Bounty Hunter:  1/10.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is my date had the audacity to say it was good... and I agreed with her.



To get laid?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't get laid, Chee.  But I laid the groundwork.  Maybe 3 dates from now I will have a shot?


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

Gerard Butler has been in so many shitty fucking movies.  Why do I still like him!?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

0 good movies for Gerard Butler.  300 is overrated.  Reign of Fire stinks.  The Ugly Truth, Gamer, and The Bounty Hunter are terrible.  Law Abiding Citizen is absurd.

I hope he stops making movies.  Enough is enough.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey mang, 300 was _awesome_.  Made me wish I had a penis.  And a really big knfe.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I didn't get laid, Chee.  But I laid the groundwork.  Maybe 3 dates from now I will have a shot?



If she likes Twilight, she's not worth it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

Twilight was better than The Bounty Hunter, Chee.  Seriously, it's that fucking bad.  

Even All About Steve didn't stink that much.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

The Bounty Hunter looked like shit just from its title.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> 0 good movies for Gerard Butler.  300 is overrated.  Reign of Fire stinks.  The Ugly Truth, Gamer, and The Bounty Hunter are terrible.  Law Abiding Citizen is absurd.
> 
> I hope he stops making movies.  Enough is enough.



300 was awesome can't deny that. And Reign of Fire minus manwhore Mathew Mconahabfhabfaheeeeeeeeey was still a good movie.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Jennifer Aniston looks like she is making another horrible movie with Jason Bateman called The Switch, where he jizzes in a cup and has her kid. 

She is the Tracey Morgan of romantic comedies.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 21, 2010)

Spirited Away 10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Jennifer Aniston must have the worst agent, she gets casted in one shitty ass flick after another. 

As for Gerard Butler, the funniest thing about him is how seriously he takes his roles even tho he's casted in the most insultingly stupid movies Hollywood is producing.



> I didn't get laid, Chee. But I laid the groundwork. Maybe 3 dates from now I will have a shot?



Oh the stuff we lie about to get laid


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

I should lie about my age to date older men, but I'm turning legal in a couple of months so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

Gerard Butler doesn't even read scripts.  He doesn't care which actors or directors are attached to projects.  He just accepts the roles that offer the most money.  He is following in Cuba Gooding Jr's footsteps.  He will be out in a couple of years at this rate.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> I should lie about my age to date older men, but I'm turning legal in a couple of months so it doesn't matter.



We could always go to Aussie or England and find us a dirty motel. 

British people know what's up.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Gerard Butler doesn't even read scripts.  He doesn't care which actors or directors are attached to projects.  He just accepts the roles that offer the most money.  He is following in Cuba Gooding Jr's footsteps.  He will be out in a couple of years at this rate.



Cuba made alot more better movies than Gerard ever did. All anyone can ever think of when they think of Gerard is 300 and maaaaybee Phantom of the Opera for you ladies. Everything else is shit.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate Gerard Butler's face.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

He's clean shaven, and yet he's still awesomer than Gerard.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Plus he has a big dick guns.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Even when he's 70/80 years old, he's a badass.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 21, 2010)

Legion. 2/10. Waste of my money and time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2010)

Terminator salvation: 2/10.

At least rifftrax could save this waste of money and time.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2010)

*Role Models* - 7/10

It was a funny movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

I ended up watching a film called Shelter yesterday. I don't know what to rate it, its was a gay coming of age flick. I guess the main character was interesting and the guy playing him did a good job, the plot itself was pretty average and at times alittle over dramatic and silly but I enjoyed it. 5/10.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 21, 2010)

*She is Out of My League*- 7.5(8)/10

I liked watching it. But as usual that kind of stuff doesnt happen in real life.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the blah blah bullshit.

4/10

Shit didn't need to be made, what a waste of money and time. Good thing I didn't spend my money on it.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 21, 2010)

Journey to the Center of the Earth 3/10

Quite bad


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

I like Gerard Butler. I enjoyed Law Abiding Citizen(absurd or not), loved "300". Shattered was underrated. Everything else either sucked or I was indifferent too.

The Fog(original): A-

Much better than I remembered.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 21, 2010)

Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day-8, 8.5-10

It was good, but the first one is still better


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

Dumbledore!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone else think we should make a new thread at 10k?


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Only if I get to make it.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 21, 2010)

Watched *Yeopgijeogin geunyeo* today again...


Awesome 

One of the best 3 movies I've ever watched :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

> Anyone else think we should make a new thread at 10k?



Why not let the thread run?


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why not let the thread run?



Out with the 2008. In with the 2010.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

The Fog remake: F

Up there with the worst of them.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

*sees Martial*

We should _remake_ this thread. It's been 2 years and we need to _reboot_ for younger audiences.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh Chee, you whore.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Fog remake is one of the most god awful films I've seen. The original wasn't worth remaking anyway.


----------



## ez (Mar 21, 2010)

House of Games - 9/10 loved the concept in this one.


----------



## Dante (Mar 22, 2010)

Edge of darkness - 7/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 22, 2010)

Big Fish

8/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 23, 2010)

*The Mask 8/10*
One of my favourite movies with Jim Carrey. Great.

*Son of the Mask 2/10*
Oh boy, what the hell was that? This movie had a budget of 74 Mio.?! It looked cheap as hell. Some CGI really looked bad, especially the baby. Hell, even the movie from 1994 had better effects. I also didn't like Jamie Kennedy as The Mask. Looked stupid and wasn't even funny. The only funny thing was the dog with the mask on, who tried to get the baby out. That was very cartoonish, and I liked that.


----------



## Papaya (Mar 23, 2010)

The Others - 4/10  
Just a seriously boring movie, nothing happens at all until the last half hour where they just haul the plot from nowhere. A few jump moments but I was too caffeinated to care. Avoid this one.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

once upon a time in mexico 10/10  I WANT THAT GUITAR CASE ROCKET LAUNCHER


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2010)

Scary Movie: C

It's really not THAT much better than all the more recent crappy spoofs(that I still love), but compared to those, it has balls(sometimes even literally).

My problem is that I think it went too far with the sex jokes. It's cool that back then, Rated R spoofs were aloud, but 99% of the jokes are sex related, and are only sometimes funny. This is odd, because its spoofing the 90's slashers, where nudity and sex weren't really all that prominent. (and seriously, 2 fart jokes?)

But still, there are a few really good parts. I loved the movie theater kill, loved the bit where the killer is hiding behind the couch and loved when the reporter chick kills that annoying teen. It has plenty of genuine laughs, and the casting was great. I could actually buy them all in a serious movie.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Mar 23, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 6/10
I liked some parts, and there were some nice details, but I don't know, over all it was just a bit disappointing.


----------



## West Egg (Mar 23, 2010)

_Cidade dos Homens_ (City of Men) *8* out of 10

I really enjoyed this movie. Rio was beautiful, some of the long shots are absolutely gorgeous. The interactions between the characters are fascinating; especially those of Acerola and Laranjinha (and him with his father). Clayton was also pretty adorable.

But it didn't have the magic and brilliance that Cidade de Deus held a healthy surplus of. The lighting contrast was a bit too strong for my taste. It was lacking a little swagger and it wasn't nearly has fun as Cidade de Deus. 

I might've like this movie more if I didn't constantly compare it to Cidade de Dues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Jerk-asses that Stare at Goats (I may have the title wrong) - 5.7/10

I didn't really get a lot of this movie I guess, because it wasn't that funny. I assume it was meant to be funny. I gave it a 5.7 since it was kinda funny in parts. Otherwise I kinda got bored halfway.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2010)

Once - 8/10
Such a simple plot, yet done perfectly.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2010)

The Ugly American - So far it's got a B+ from me.  I'm watching it in a class and we're only halfway through but I really like it.  Also, Marlon Brando was a FOX before he got really fat.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

New Moon. 2/10

Movie was basically BULLshit, with the main girl being a total cunt and the main vampire dong being a total faggy dumbshit who couldn't make up his mind worth a shit.

The only part I didn't want to roll my eyes at was this sort of eerie calm chase sequence with the wolves running after Victoria the so-called evil vampire witch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah, that was the only good part of New Moon. Although I did occasionally laugh at the comedy.

As for Men Who Stare at Goats, it had such a great concept and some good moments, but felt like it wanted to be a critics film than a general audiences film.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Scary Movie: C
> 
> It's really not THAT much better than all the more recent crappy spoofs(that I still love), but compared to those, it has balls(sometimes even literally).
> 
> ...



I liked Scary Movie 2 more but that cum scene was kind of ridiculous. 
I loved the basketball sequence though. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLS56w2MXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pretty Woman*

It might be a little "comercial", but still a very nice movie to watch, especially when you feel like your life needs a fairy tale. 

Oh, and it has got a very memorable soundtrack.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2010)

The World said:


> I liked Scary Movie 2 more but that cum scene was kind of ridiculous.
> I loved the basketball sequence though.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLS56w2MXk[/YOUTUBE]



I've seen Scary movie 2 twice(bout to make it 3). Didnt like it at all at first, but for some reason, I enjoyed it more the 2nd time around.

Oddly, Scary Movie 1 is the opposite. Still, I love all 4 of them, even if it doesnt deserve it. 

The only spoof film I've hated is Disaster Movie, although I was lukewarm about Superhero Movie and the Comebacks.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

I likedthe first and third Scary Movies, do not like the second one, the jokes are really too crude.


----------



## ez (Mar 24, 2010)

glass shattered - 8/10

hayden christensen did some great acting here. story's also not too bad.


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

The World said:


> New Moon. 2/10
> 
> Movie was basically BULLshit, with the main girl being a total cunt and the main vampire dong being a total faggy dumbshit who couldn't make up his mind worth a shit.
> 
> The only part I didn't want to roll my eyes at was this sort of eerie calm chase sequence with the wolves running after Victoria the so-called evil vampire witch.



Is that the part where Victoria jumps into the water and the wolf just stares at her...couldn't the wolf swim?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2010)

That, and the part where the wolves are attacking her and she's dodging them all cool like, and then she kills that old guy.

As for wolves swimming, to be honest, I doubt it, at least while in their wolf form(have you ever seen a dog do something else other than dog paddle?). If they can, it wouldn't be as good as that vamp chick, who'd be able to pick them off.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2010)

Old Dogs - 6/10

I don't know why reviews are so bad for this movie, it was just a regular family comedy. It did have a REALLY funny part that lasts about 10 minutes though, and my brother, sister, and I were laughing so hard. My head starting to ache that I laughed so hard.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2010)

Moon: B-

While it is very much overrated, it certainly was well made. The photography and direction were good, the plot was pretty nifty and the nods to "2001" were cool(you always except the computer to turn evil), but I still felt it was overrated.

The lead(Sam something, can't remember the name) does a good job, but isn't charismatic enough to be the lead. The pacing was too leisurely......I can't say I was ever bored, but I was never completely enthralled by it either. The end was surprisingly bland. I felt nothing.

But still, at least it's a movie, which is something I have difficulty saying about "2001: A Space Odyssey", which got so caught up in its pretentions that it forgot to be interesting at all(at least to me). 

But it failed to make a meaningful connection to me. I will say this though, the music was spectacular. It wasn't over-bearing, but you noticed it.

Poltergeist II: The Other Side- D+

The weakest of the trilogy(although most seem to think Part 3 is inferior, I think it accomplished more overall...although it certainly wasn't a great film either).


----------



## Asuka (Mar 25, 2010)

Big Fish. 9/10

My sister borrowed the DVD from a good friend, and asked me it I wanted to watch with her together. I agreed, and then we watched it. At first it was kind of boring, but as the movie continues, it's getting better and better. Also, it's directed by Tim Burton :3


----------



## C?k (Mar 25, 2010)

Shutter Island - 9/10

Fantastic, the plot was slightly predictable but nevertheless it had you questioning everything you saw at the same time; probably one of the best endings ive seen in a while, DiCaprios' final line was brilliant. Martin Scorsese really delivered with this movie.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Forrest Gump-10/10.
Now one of my favorite films ever, a true masterpiece.


----------



## krome (Mar 25, 2010)

_The Men Who Stare At Goats_ 9/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Sense and Sensibility 7/10

Man, I hate Hugh Grant. Good thing he was only at the beginning and end.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

> Man, I hate Hugh Grant. Good thing he was only at the beginning and end.



But he's so charmingly befuddled in all his movies


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

He has a face that I want to punch repeatedly.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

My issue is that he plays himself in all his movies, a nice British guy with floppy hair, thats about all of his range.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Pretty much. That and he looks like a douche.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

> That and he looks like a douche.



You really do like 'em rough don't you Chee?


----------



## ez (Mar 25, 2010)

moon

8.5/10

enjoyed it quite a bit, but the hype certainly does not match my expectation. people heralded this as a great piece of cinema when really i didn't find anything in it to be particularly outstanding, altho i did like sam rockwell's performance(s) in spite of the awkwardly shot fight scenes. i liked that the A.I. wasn't a stereotypical one, too. ending really put a damper on things though. still, existential themes are always nice to have in films.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You really do like 'em rough don't you Chee?



Yes. :33

Men have to be full of manly manliness. To not be manly is blasphemy.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.
8/10

The death scene still gets me.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2010)

The men Who Stare at Goats liked the movie it was funny 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2010)

*Hot Summer Days*

Gathering a bunch of stars in a movie doesn't necessarily make it good. In fact, more often than not, it'd ruin the movie. This is exactly the case with Hot Summer Days. The film features a star-studded cast, including big names in Asia such as Jacky Cheung, Rene Liu, Vivian Hsu, Daniel Wu, Nicholas Tse and Barbie Hsu. It consists of 5 or 6 separate and almost unrelated storylines. The whole film is ridiculously fast-paced. Everything comes out of nowhere and disappears into nowhere. It's like riding a roller coaster - everything is out of focus. Don't expect a good story build-up or character development because you won't find any. It sort of makes you feel as though someone stuffed a lot of food into your mouth. It may have some really classy things like beluga caviar, truffles and foie gras in it, but all you can do is swallow it down in one gulp, without a chance to savour the taste of any.

4/10


----------



## Toreno (Mar 26, 2010)

The Hurt Locker - 8/10

Really good movie, got confused after he discovered the kid was alive, but a really good movie.


----------



## olaf (Mar 26, 2010)

*Shutter Island 8/10*

after seeing the trailer I could pretty much guess the twist, so when I finally saw it I did focus on other aspects of the movie. those dream sequences/flashbacks were really chilling, I almost got some Lynch lite vibe from them.


----------



## RaiNBoW (Mar 26, 2010)

Avatar    10/10 ...  I Want One of Thode Avatar Body's .


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 26, 2010)

*Up in the Air 8/10* 

I think i'm a little to young for that kind of movie, but I still liked it because there were some really funny parts in the movie(text massaging ).

And the ending was cool too, definitely didn't expect it to end like that.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes - 8.5/10
witty,stylish,dark,superb.


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 26, 2010)

Avatar (3D) - 5/10
Darkman - 3/10
Sneakers - 2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2010)

Scary Movie 2: D

Even more gross-out jokes that aren't really funny, but I still love it as a guilty pleasure. There are some funny moments(I think he's having an affair with the babysitter, that explains why he keeps her around, because we don't have any children). Other scenes were funny in concept, but were overdone(example, the bit with the basketball coming down the stairs. It was funny but by having everyone play ball, it lost its impact).

To make matters even stranger, most of the films plot/characterizations were cut out and left in the deleted scenes section. They make a bigger issue of Tori Spelling being a stalker(who was funnier in the deleted scenes), a bigger issue of Brenda having psychic abilities and it has an ending that was much more fitting. 

In fact, the deleted scenes contained most of the spoofs off of old horror films(What lies beneeth, the Entity, and the end referencing Carnival of Souls.) It also ties in more with the 1st one, like why the hell Cindy has no problem with Ray being there despite the fact he tried to kill her(in a deleted scene, it shows she does have a problem). So why the hell did they spend most of their time spoofing charlies angels?

Also, Chris Elliot(who is REALLY annoying here) is explained a bit more, making the ending of the theatrical cut make more sense.

It was a mess because there were many writers, and it looked like at times they were just letting the actors do what they want. I remember a lot of the deleted scenes appeared in the trailer, like Shorty getting the ghost high(funny spoof of Hollow Man) and Ray and Cindy meeting at high school.

So while it technically sucks, I enjoy it, as a testament to my bad taste in comedy.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon 8/10

Really cute movie, although the ending was predictable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2010)

Yip Man: B+

As not everything was translated, Im not sure what happened a few times. Otherwise, might give it an A-.

Donny Yen's best movie. Probably will have review up tonight.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2010)

*The Men Who Stare At Goats*

9/10 funnier than shit, but absolutely pointless.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> How to Train Your Dragon 8/10
> 
> Really cute movie, although the ending was predictable.



Was I the only one who saw this movie? Rukia? Martial?


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2010)

I might see it if my bro's interested.  I'm not sure if he is, though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Hot Tub Time Machine* - I really want to give it a 7.5 but my gut says *6/10*

It was fun and entertaining, and I know the plot is supposed to be out there and thats not the problem. The problem was that in the past, there was a few ongoing "rules and suggestions" that weren't executed. 

Minor Spoilers, not really giving too much away...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like some of the plot devices were just forgotten about as the movie went on, like Chevy Chase's character. The movie just seemed to end, without tying anything up. It just didnt feel finished, and although im glad one of these time travel movies finally ended like this one did I kinda feel like the movie characters cheated...I dont know, cant explain it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2010)

Nope Chee. You're all alone....


----------



## Sen (Mar 27, 2010)

The Blind Side 8.5/10

I really enjoyed it, especially since it's based on a real story too.  It also made Michael Oher one of my favorite football players   Very touching story, didn't cry (so not really too sad) but it has a nice moral as well since the family could afford to take him in and take care of him, so they did that and helped give him a better future.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ghost*

The love is tangible and moving, the death is untimely and heartbreaking. It's sentimental but not sappy. Demi Moore looked gorgeous with a boycut. Patrick Swayze was an awesome actor with a charming smile. Whoopi Goldberg was, well, Whoopi Goldberg. You laugh with them and you cry with them. What more could you ask from a romance movie? No wonder it's a timeless classic.

9.8/10


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 27, 2010)

*Defendor - 8.5/10*

Saw the movie yesterday and while the comedy parts keep the movie from taking itself too seriously, it's definitely not a comedy. It's much darker. I loved Woody Harrelson, he was amazing, probably the best performance of his career.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Nope Chee. You're all alone....



BAWWWWW.



Yasha said:


> *Ghost*
> 
> The love is tangible and moving, the death is untimely and heartbreaking. It's sentimental but not sappy. Demi Moore looked gorgeous with a boycut. Patrick Swayze was an awesome actor with a charming smile. Whoopi Goldberg was, well, Whoopi Goldberg. You laugh with them and you cry with them. What more could you ask from a romance movie? No wonder it's a timeless classic.
> 
> 9.8/10



Plus there's that memorable scene with the clay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2010)

Shinobi No Mono(The Ninjas) 2: Vengeance: D+

Not as good as the first one. It's more of a samurai intrigue film with some ninjas(while the first was a ninja film with some samurai).


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Was I the only one who saw this movie? Rukia? Martial?


Not yet.  I did see a movie today though.

Ghost Writer: 7/10.  It was kind of slow moving.  But the mystery slowly unraveled and I thought we were left with a pretty decent conclusion.  The mystery itself was a bit too obvious.  I became suspicious of certain characters fairly early on.

Some of the actors did really well.  Wilkinson, Olivia Williams, and Pierce Brosnan in particular.

Kim Cattral was probably the weakest link.  She had a crying scene at the end of the show and just fared miserably.

The dialogue was pretty clever.  I found myself chuckling at some of Ewan's one liners.

Decent show.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 8/10 i liked the movie tim burton and jonny depp always work well.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 27, 2010)

2012 - 6/10 , while the CG was pretty good the rest of the movie was pretty poor.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2010)

Gran Torino 9/10 i really liked this movie the end was sad. clint eastwood is a good actor and director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Because erotic good movies usually bore the hell out of me.......For some reason, erotic horror is the same way.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 28, 2010)

Saw "From Paris With Love" yesterday. Really enjoyable typical Luc Besson action flick. Perfect for putting your mind at ease. 8/10.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 28, 2010)

Brick.

Solid 9/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 28, 2010)

True Lies - 8/10
Circus - 2/10
The Big Hit - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2010)

Liam Neeson is in it though, Chee.

Face Off: 8.5/10.

I've seen it before, but I don't think I realized how absurd the plot really was back then.  It was still a fun movie though.  I thought it made Travolta look bad.  Cage is a pretty mediocre actor.  But he was a more likable villain and a more likable hero.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have the hots for Liam Neeson.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2010)

Wedding Singer 8/10

Greatest 80's inspired rom com ever made.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 28, 2010)

The Lovely Bones - 8/10 

Loved Susie's accent and narration. <3 I found out that the movie left out quite a lot of details from the novel.  Nevertheless, the story made me realise that how lucky I am and I should treasure the valuable time with my family and friends.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know what to think of Lovely Bones, while the film was interesting, the pacing was off completely. It just dragged and dragged, I was exhausted by the end.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 28, 2010)

*Alice in wonderland* 7/10
I enjoyed it. But not Tim burtons best movie, that's for sure.


----------



## Pandorum (Mar 28, 2010)

The Crazies: 7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 28, 2010)

How to train your dragon 7´5/10

Pretty entertaining animation movie. While it focuses more on the adventure part instead of the humour (theres some jokes here and there but its not the main concern) that doesnt make it less watchable. Mention appart for the impresive CGI landscapes and art decoration. Truly impressive and photo-realistic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't have the hots for Liam Neeson.



That's a good way to get the kraken released on your ass.

In all seriousness though, the only reason I plan on seeing Clash of the Titans is because Liam Neeson is in it.

And whenever I see him say "Release the kraken!" in the trailer I bust out laughing. Can't wait to see how hard I laugh in the theater.

Anyways, last movie I saw was L' herisson, and i'd give it an 8.8/10


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

He's wearing Edward skin for that movie. 

I like him though, just don't think he's all that attractive.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey - */10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Cause I don't have a penis.



So you say. 

Hot Tub Time Machine: B-

I liked it, but remember my taste in comedy is questionable on a good day.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

You wanna check Martial? :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

I fear that I would be attacked though by a giant, mutated, monster penis.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

What? Why? You like that kind of stuff. You can even write a review about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, just because I gave a positive review to a movie with a giant, mutated penis, doesn't mean I like them.

Plus, that review had a giant, mutated ROBOTIC penis, not a monster one.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

...what movie is _that_?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 28, 2010)

can somebody give me some movie advice? 

I'd like to watch some new movies(2007/8 and forward) but I don't know how to find  imdb offers little.

it could be hollywood, or foreign cinema.. doesn't make difference for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...what movie is _that_?



Dead or Alive: Final. One of my older- hell, oldest reviews. I think I did that one before I made the site. 

Kobe: What kind of movies(like genre, style, what)?


----------



## Kobe (Mar 28, 2010)

anything except _only_ romance, science fiction type ones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Ummmm........Gran Torino?


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

Twilight. 



The Lives of Others, from 2006 though. And its German. It has romance in it, but its more of a spy movie (not bad ass spys, real spys).


----------



## Kobe (Mar 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ummmm........Gran Torino?



haven't watched it, will try.



Chee said:


> Twilight.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lives of Others, from 2006 though. And its German. It has romance in it, but its more of a spy movie (not bad ass spys, real spys).



I won't watch Twilight  


The Lives of Others..  I think I remember it from somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2010)

Watch Let the Right One In.


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2010)

Gran Torino was the best!


Watched Up in the Air, absolutely loved the acting, but I didn't like the ending. 8/10

The Men Who Stare at Goats: hilarious, same George Clooney, completely crazy character. He played it well though. And loved the ending. 9/10. Was nice to see Kevin Spasy playing a bad guy, awesome scene with Clooney sick in bed.

Watched Red Cliff some time ago (don't remember if posted here), but it's the best movie in a long time 10/10. Instant classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2010)

Trick R Treat: B+

Pretty cool horror film. It's the type you either love or hate. It's one of the next 3 reviews(which include this, Poltergeist 2 and Fog remake).....Need to put Shinobi no Mono 2 up here as well.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 28, 2010)

The Hangover - 8/10


----------



## Koi (Mar 28, 2010)

God, I'm a half-hour into _Wolverine_ and this is just so bad.  But it makes me excited for Reynolds in his own Deadpool movie!

Really though.  Hugh Jackman, I understand you're as sexy as you are talented and all, and you have this beautiful family to support.. but if you needed money that badly all you had to do was ask! <3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Watch Let the Right One In.


Serious recommendation or trolling?  I hated that movie.  I was uncomfortable watching it.  It made me feel like a p*d*p****.  And the protagonist was one fucking ugly kid to boot!  Albino brat.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> God, I'm a half-hour into _Wolverine_ and this is just so bad.  But it makes me excited for Reynolds in his own Deadpool movie!
> 
> Really though.  Hugh Jackman, I understand you're as sexy as you are talented and all, and you have this beautiful family to support.. but if you needed money that badly all you had to do was ask! <3



Yea, its pretty bad. I have a feeling the A-Team movie is going to be exactly like that too.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Serious recommendation or trolling?  I hated that movie.  I was uncomfortable watching it.  It made me feel like a p*d*p****.  *And the protagonist was one fucking ugly kid to boot! * Albino brat.


Yeah but, the point is that Oskar and Eli weren't supposed to be some overly cute, cool kids.  It's why they worked together, because they were both outcasts that just didn't fit into their surroundings.  I haven't seen the movie because I'm waiting for them to subtitle it right, but this is a pretty big point in the book.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially when Eli shows Oskar how he sees him, 'with love,' in which he's more handsome, etc.


  The movie is about loving someone despite all this.



Chee said:


> Yea, its pretty bad. I have a feeling the A-Team movie is going to be exactly like that too.



Lol probably.  But it'll have lots of explosions!  And that's cool.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Bad CGI, noticeable green screen backgrounds, annoyingly quick pace, and at times bad dialog? Sigh.

I'm just in it for the Murdock moments.

For FOX being such a huge corporation and throw tons of money at these films, they make it seem so low budget and half-assed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Trick R Treat: B+
> 
> Pretty cool horror film. It's the type you either love or hate. It's one of the next 3 reviews(which include this, Poltergeist 2 and Fog remake).....Need to put Shinobi no Mono 2 up here as well.


Anna Paquin?  No thank you!


----------



## Nakor (Mar 29, 2010)

The Boys and Girls Guide to Getting Down - 5/10
Wasnt what I was expecting. Ended up being really boring.


----------



## Danky (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Serious recommendation or trolling?  I hated that movie.  I was uncomfortable watching it.  It made me feel like a p*d*p****.  And the protagonist was one fucking ugly kid to boot!  Albino brat.



I really liked Let the Right One In. The Pacing was great, it wasn't "ACTION SCENE! WHAT NEXT! ANOTHER ACTION SCENE! YEAAAAHHHAAHAH!" It was a cute, watchable, entertaining, romantic vampire movie. It was basically what Twilight should of been. I mean, sure there is that ONE SCENE!
.


*Spoiler*: __ 



where she shows her vagina




I think Let the Right One in is the most perfect Romantic Vampire movie I've ever seen. It had Blood, Romance, Humor, Violence, and the pacing and the visual imagery made the movie a real treat to the eyes without it being over board with CGI. I can see where you felt like a p*d*p**** but the kids are supposed to be platonic to the audience, not doable.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2010)

Kobe said:


> can somebody give me some movie advice?
> 
> I'd like to watch some new movies(2007/8 and forward) but I don't know how to find  imdb offers little.
> 
> it could be hollywood, or foreign cinema.. doesn't make difference for me.



The Cove, The Road, Changeling, Stardust, World's Greatest Dad, Brothers, Ip Man, A Secret That Cannot Be Told, Bodyguards and Assassins.





Rukia said:


> -Lesbian Scenes



Now I see what Rukia liked so much about Mulholland Dr. 





Chee said:


> Plus there's that memorable scene with the clay.



One of the most beautiful foreplays I've ever seen. 


*Monga*

It's a taiwanese local mob film that came out last year and received a huge success at the box office and extremely positive reviews from the critics. Perhaps you're wondering what Monga means. It's actually the former name of Wanhua District, the oldest district in Taipei. In the 1980s, Monga was a red light district, teeming with gangster activities. It was divided into several territories called _gak tow_, each governed by its own gang. The two biggest and most powerful gangs in the district are Temple Front and Back Alley, named after their _gak tow_. The film portrays the story of 5 teenagers who call themselves Prince Gang, led by the son of the Temple Front gang's boss, as they gradually get caught up in a world much more complicated and perilous than they had previously imagined. Aside from the common mob film's themes such as friendship, brotherhood, loyalty, and betrayal, it also features the conflict between idealism and realism in a young gangster's life. It's a very gripping story and the film itself is well-acted and masterfully executed. 

9/10



*Travellers and Magicians*

I understand that this is the first movie ever filmed in Bhutan, and all its actors are amateurs (which is fairly obvious from their acting). The plot is really simple and straightforward. I can tell you the whole story in a few sentences but I won't bother. After watching this film, it kind of dawned upon me that simplicity is a peculiar thing. To most Bhutanese (who are said to be the happiest people in the world), simplicity is their source of happiness. But to many city-dwellers, simplicity probably equates boredom and loneliness. So, some may find this movie extremely bland, others may find it extremely inspiring. It really depends on what kind of person you're. I'm somewhere in the middle, but closer to the pro-simplicity end. 

7/10


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Brothers 

7/10

Decent flick. Tobey Maguire, Jake Gyllenhaal and Natalie Portman really did well in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Anna Paquin?  No thank you!



She isn't in it that much. Hell, I think Brian Cox has a bigger role.

Didn't like Let the Right One In all that much. I thought it was boring, that the theme was muddled and there were too many moments of stupdity.

I wouldn't call it a bad film, but would call it an overrated one.


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Mar 29, 2010)

Un Prophete (director: Jacques Audiard). 10/10

"Un Prophete" is an awesome french movie, following very much in the footsteps of other great gangster themed movies like The Godfather. The films basically tells the story of an uneducated Arab youngster, Malik El Djebena, as he rises thro the criminal ranks to become a self made "thug" (most of the movie happens in and around a french prison where the main character is incarcerated). The movie comes across as quite realistic, and while this film belongs to the gangster genre, there are quite a few moments of quaint humour as well (the scene where the corsican mafia, the main prison gang, is being led to meet a new guard. When they introduce themselves at the entry gate, one hears all the regular italian sounding coriscan names ,like luciani, vetori, santi, CORLEONI, and all and at the end we hear the rather unusual "corsican" sounding name of "El Djebena".) One of the main strengths of this movie is in the portrayal of the protagonist and how it allows for the viewer to empathize with maliks every action along his path to becoming a power unto himself (whether it be by killing somebody for the sake of gaining protection from the prisons main gang, trading in drugs to find a side business to support himself, straddling all the main prison factions while at the same time being ready to ditch a loosing side, or even in his attempts to educate himself by learning to read and write). 
Everything about this move is great. A must see for fans of the gangster genre.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2010)

*American Gangster* - 9/10

I loved it and having studied drug traffic and Frank Lucas got me into the movie much more.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2010)

Brothers 8/10

Excellent film. An incredibly powerful story very well told and paced (I know its a remake but still ) The cast, all of them, was amazing with great performances (pay attention to the little daughters :amazed)

Overall a totally recomended drama that will punch you in the face with its superb story.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

> I think Let the Right One in is the most perfect Romantic Vampire movie I've ever seen. It had Blood, Romance, Humor, Violence, and the pacing and the visual imagery made the movie a real treat to the eyes without it being over board with CGI. I can see where you felt like a p*d*p**** but the kids are supposed to be platonic to the audience, not doable.



Pretty much this, I do feel the film had its issues, slow pace being one but it was a good watch.

Btw I watched Star Trek the other day, did not like it very much at all.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 29, 2010)

The Departed I guess. 8/10


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2010)

Danky said:


> I really liked Let the Right One In. The Pacing was great, it wasn't "ACTION SCENE! WHAT NEXT! ANOTHER ACTION SCENE! YEAAAAHHHAAHAH!" It was a cute, watchable, entertaining, romantic vampire movie. It was basically what Twilight should of been. I mean, sure there is that ONE SCENE!
> .
> 
> 
> ...





Havent seen the movie so i'm not sure how clear they make it there (only read the book) but


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _reall serious spoiler_ 



Eli saying again and again "I am not a girl" is explained in that scene. Eli was 200 years ago known as a boy named Elias and that what (s)he shows him there is an extremely poorly healed castration scar


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

The Chronicles of Riddick (8/10)

good follow up to Pitch Black. nice fight scenes with the daggers.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2010)

Independence Day 7/10
Training Day 9/10 denzell washington did a great job playing the bad guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Brothers 8/10
> 
> Excellent film. An incredibly powerful story very well told and paced (I know its a remake but still ) The cast, all of them, was amazing with great performances (pay attention to the little daughters :amazed)
> 
> Overall a totally recomended drama that will punch you in the face with its superb story.


 I also watched the movie and I give it a 7/10. 

Toby wasn't doing it for me, neither was Donnie Darko/Gay Cowboy Guy. Natalie is aways welcomed into my home though. Always.

It was a decent movie though, that's true, I just didn't get into it as much because I was expecting the guy to come back and start killing people.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 29, 2010)

Milk
9000/10

Pitch Black (The Riddick Chronicles)
ne 7/10

Is shutter island any good?


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea, Shutter Island was pretty good. I liked it, didn't love it, but it was good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

Overacting from Tobey in Brothers.  He tried to make us forget about his Spiderman reputation in a single movie!  He failed.

But I agree with something CMX said.  I was stunned while watching that movie.  Stunned by Natalie Portman's beauty.  She gets better looking every year.  Natalie Portman in the bathtub was the best part of the movie.  I wish she had stayed in it for the full 90 minutes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't want to see that movie just because of Tobey. He's a terrible actor.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Now I see what Rukia liked so much about Mulholland Dr.




Trailer for anyone that hasn't seen it yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96R9MG0DxLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2010)

The ghost writer 7´5/10

Great work here from Roman Polanski. A political thriller that never gets tedious or hardy comprehensible. I appreciated the bits of humour and irony-sarcassm throughout the film. Good work aalso from the cast thanks primarily to a well developed script.


P.S. I dont agree with the criticism against Tobey Maguire, he did great in Brothers as thewhole cast.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

So someone else saw Ghost Writer.  I also enjoyed it.  But I have to ask... were you suspicious of the wife pretty early into the movie too?  I knew she was the one with the CIA connection as soon as the Ghost asked her if her husband always asks for her advice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope you just didnt spoil that for me Rukia....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2010)

Not really. Its weird but I didnt care so much about the main plot as I enjoyed how McGregor slowly was walking to the problems. And the bits of sarcasm.

Martial: Yup, pretty much lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

The sarcasm was good.  I thought the dialogue was pretty witty at times.

Like when McGregor referred to the book as "the cure for insomnia".  Stuff, like that amused me.

You will forget when you see it 6 months from now, Martial.  If you see it that is.  It's outside of your comfort zone.  (Non action, non horror).


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

Im fine with thrillers too ya know. Remember ti use spoiler tags next time though Rukia.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 29, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon 9/10 it was fucking awesome! I loved it! :WOW


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh c'mon you guys, give Tobey a break. He did fairly well in Brothers. At least way better than he did in Spiderman.


*The Killer*

Why everyone hails this as John Woo's best is beyond me. The whole film is basically shootout, shootout, and more shootout (alright, there is also a bit of friendship and romance/redemption here and there, but meh). Many things in the plot don't add up. But I don't think John Woo cared much about the plot. I could almost hear him yelling "Screw the plot! Give me more shooting! MOOOOOORE!!!" Then a few dozen walk-ons would swarm into the scene like zombies and pretend to shoot at Chow Yun Fat with their prop guns, but our hero didn't even flinch, because he knew those were prop guns. He would strike a few "I-AM-A-FRIGGIN-PRO-KILLA-YA-MUTHAFUKKAS-HAHAHA" poses for the cam, and then go "bang, bang, bang", shooting the lives out of the walk-ons. But the walk-ons refused to simply drop dead. They would fling their arms about violently and wriggle their bodies in an exaggerated way as if they really got shot (but they couldn't fool me ) for about one-second long before going down with lots of red paint tainted on their white shirts. You would see Chow Yun Fat outshooting a bunch of obviously non-professional killers with kindergarten shooting skills like this over and over and over again throughout the film. Unless you're some violence-loving 13-year-old who would stare at every shootout scene he could lay his eyes on with his jaw hanging and think to himself "whoa, that's badass", I don't see much point in watching this film. Go see Leon instead.

5.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

I liked Hard Boiled more.  Anthony Wong!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPafzHuBlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2010)

You should see Anthony Wong in .


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

Untold Story was lame, although Anthony Wong was pretty awesome in it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

Anthony Wong was awesome as a drunk in Initial D.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a stupid Shutter Island question.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was I the only one who entertained the possibility of an EPIC DOUBLE BLUFF at the end?  I mean, the name thing kinda ruined it for me, because it's too exact, but.. still!  Everyone was still legitimately terrified of the lighthouse, too!


----------



## CBACS (Mar 29, 2010)

The Godfather 10/10

Do I really need to explain?


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone have any idea where I could watch/get Let the Right One In online, with theatrical subs?  I need to watch it for a paper/test (seriously) and I refuse to buy the DVD until they re-release it with the proper subs.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 30, 2010)

The Crazies 

5/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Untold Story was lame, although Anthony Wong was pretty awesome in it.



I can't believe you've seen it, Martial. 

Apparently Anthony's acting in it was outstanding enough that he became the first person to have ever won the HKFA's Best Actor Award with a role in a Level-III movie, which is equivalent to an X-rated movie in US.


*Rocket Science*

The script is very cleverly written. Its ending is unlike what you usually see from Hollywood or Disney high school flicks, but I'm glad they made it that way. I'm sure many of us have been there before during our high school days, imagining ourselves as someone whom we are not, severely misjudging our capabilities and limitations, acting awkwardly or doing something we wouldn't normally do (usually something stupid) in front of our love interests, and all sort of bittersweet memories that we would look back many years later and laugh at. 

I admit that at first I got around to seeing this film because of Anna Kendrick, but I ended up cheering for Hal Hefner, a stuttering boy played by Reece Thompson. It's incredible. Love it and heartily recommend it to anyone, particularly those still in high school.

8/10


----------



## Kobe (Mar 30, 2010)

*Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain*


9.5/10


It was just awesome


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 30, 2010)

Jurassic Park III

7/10 Love the dinos though, the spinowalrus in particular


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 30, 2010)

Memento- 9/10

Thanks to this movie I now have high hopes for Inception


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

The Graduate

I saw this finally for the first time.  I really liked it, very dark and clever.  Great ending


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

*Up*

I cried. ;_;


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't worry, I did too.

On the inside.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I can't believe you've seen it, Martial.
> 
> Apparently Anthony's acting in it was outstanding enough that he became the first person to have ever won the HKFA's Best Actor Award with a role in a Level-III movie, which is equivalent to an X-rated movie in US.



You'd doubt ME?!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2010)

Did everyone buy Sherlock Holmes today?


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2010)

My mom bought Alice in Wonderland instead.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 30, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes was good, but not worth a buy in my opinion.

Last movie was Across the Hall. Good premise, average execution.

7/10


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2010)

watched gran torino again came out on hbo really good movie 9/10. well done even the music was really good.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Did everyone buy Sherlock Holmes today?



Buying it Friday!  I need to get paid first.  I barely have food and gas money right now.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 31, 2010)

I need to buy the movie and the soundtrack. Discombobulate is amazing!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

Clash of the Titans, 17% on RT. Thats one film I won't be bothering to go to the cinema for now.


----------



## Dante (Mar 31, 2010)

Horton Hears a Who - 6.5/10
The Bad Lieutenant - 7/10
Reservoir Dogs - 8.5/10
A Christmas Carol - 7/10
Dog Soldiers - 7/10


----------



## Muah (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought it weeks ago on bootleg. Never watched it though:ho


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 31, 2010)

*How to train your dragon 10/10* 
I love love love LOOOOVE this film. And the 3D was fantastic!


----------



## Cair (Mar 31, 2010)

Avatar.

Well, shit. 8.5/10


----------



## Adonis (Mar 31, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> The Graduate
> 
> I saw this finally for the first time.  I really liked it, very dark and clever.  Great ending



I was sort of underwhelmed by the whole "Ms. Robinson seduction" plotline but instantly fell in love with the movie when he and the daughter got totgether. Something about her crying her way out of a titty dance only for the scene to switch over to her laughing and enjoying a hamburger while Hoffman's character bitches about his parents hit me like a one-two punch.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Clash of the Titans, 17% on RT. Thats one film I won't be bothering to go to the cinema for now.



Well, fuck. Won't waste my time and money then.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2010)

How dissappointing. Why can there be movie where the director focuese the actual quaity of the movie just as he does on special effects? That's make an awesome movie, you'd get a great combination of story and cgi.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2010)

Dear John: 8/10.

I saw it yesterday.  I decided to see it after watching Chloe over the weekend.  I'm an Amanda Seyfried fan.  I admit it.  Anyways, it was much better than I expected.  

Trailer -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc0ODuEYp5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

You're not trolling are you Rukia? Because film trailer made it look corny and predictable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2010)

Next on the agenda.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2V4mt4XWQ[/YOUTUBE]

No seriously, if you are an Amanda Seyfried fan like me.  Go see Chloe and hope that she picks better roles in the future.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

Amanda Seyfried, Gael García Bernal, Vanessa Redgrave and Christopher Egan? I was sold until the trailer practically showed the whole movie and took away all the magic


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 31, 2010)

5ive girls-F-

lame doesn't even start to describe this funi christard reel of shit. Ron Pearlmen was the decent actor. And he was the fucking preist who dies 2/3 of the way through. STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM THIS MOVIE!!!


----------



## illmatic (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Next on the agenda.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2V4mt4XWQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No seriously, if you are an Amanda Seyfried fan like me.  Go see Chloe and *hope that she picks better roles in the future.*



That's like hoping Megan Fox will become a better actor in the future.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Did everyone buy Sherlock Holmes today?


I paid fifteen dollars to get one-day shipping, when in the end the girl I was going to watch it with just watched my copy of Where the Wild Things Are with her friend...


Rukia said:


> Dear John: 8/10.
> 
> I saw it yesterday.  I decided to see it after watching Chloe over the weekend.  I'm an Amanda Seyfried fan.  I admit it.  Anyways, it was much better than I expected.


Fuckin' creeper.


*New Jersy Drive-C+*
Felt a bit long, probably could've trimmed a few minutes off while keep the whole meandering vibe.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes: 7/10 It was a good movie but it had potential to be better.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, it did. 

But Holmes/Watson.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2010)

Whatever, Sherlock Holmes was awesome.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh yeah I also forgot:

How to Train Your Dragon: 7.5/10 it was a cute movie but I'm kind of annoyed that David Tennant only said one word in the whole entire movie 



Chee said:


> Yea, it did.
> 
> But Holmes/Watson.



Thats were majority of my points came from


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 31, 2010)

Just finished watching District 9.

9/10

Great movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2010)

Why would anyone consider RT as reliable when dealing with a movie like Clash of the Titans?

Anyway,

Demons: B-

lol, those Italian horror films...


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Why would anyone consider RT as reliable when dealing with a movie like Clash of the Titans?


Pretty sure Clash of the Titans is just an all around horrible movie.

No one should pay to go see that filth, the 3D effects were so rushed it was unbelievable. Not too mention the movie itself is crap.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

RT is usually pretty reliable. If you don't like their percentage system, they have a system of #/10 too.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Robocop 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

> Why would anyone consider RT as reliable when dealing with a movie like Clash of the Titans?



But it paints a good picture of what you can expect, and why not RT is a good source even if the reviews are a little unbalance for blockbusters.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Just finished watching District 9.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Great movie.



...did Ema threaten to kill your family?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2010)

metacritic also gives a composite score for movies soon to be released in theaters..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Sherlock Holmes: 7/10 It was a good movie but it had potential to be better.


Sherlock Holmes had the potential to be worse.  But instead we were treated to the last great film of the decade.

While watching Sherlock Holmes, I immediately begin to pity people that had died earlier in the year and would never get to see it.  Now that is a true tragedy!


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

The soundtrack is like drugs to me.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...did Ema threaten to kill your family?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgRVJksQocM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Yes.





So is that a real rating? What's with the change of heart? 

Couldn't say no to Sharlto, I bet. So handsome, especially with dat stache.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

But I'm looking forward to the possible-sequel since it will have Moriarty in it 



Chee said:


> ...did Ema threaten to kill your family?



Now why would I do something silly like that?


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Moriarty/Watson/Sherlock threesome tiem!? 

Cause we Sharlto fangirls are dangerous! :ho


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> So is that a real rating? What's with the change of heart?
> 
> Couldn't say no to Sharlto, I bet. So handsome, especially with dat stache.


I was just trolling after seeing 2 people have sets of the guy lulz, I guess that would be my real rating.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

YES. Brad Pitt might be Moriarty, and I'm completely alright with that since he was awesome in Inglorious Basterds 

That we are *grabs out alien gun slowly*


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

@Ema: Hmm...still kinda iffy on Brad Pitt. 

@HxOP: Oh, it better. 

Me and Ema were sharpening our knives in preparation.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Moriarty/Watson/Sherlock threesome tiem!?
> 
> Cause we Sharlto fangirls are dangerous! :ho



I wonder who are more dangerous, Sharlto Copley or Robert  Pattinson fangirls?


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes was the shit. Somebody send me $20 so I can buy the DVD


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I wonder who are more dangerous, Sharlto Copley or Robert  Pattinson fangirls?



We have alien weapons that work only for us fangirls.

They have sparkles.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> @HxOP: Oh, it better.
> 
> Me and Ema were sharpening our knives in preparation.


This is my thread, if I want to insult Sharlto or District 9 I will.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

Brad Pitt was also really good in Se7en so I have appreciation for him  



illmatic said:


> I wonder who are more dangerous, Sharlto Copley or Robert  Pattinson fangirls?


/WhatCheeSaid



Hunter x One Piece said:


> This is my thread, if I want to insult Sharlto or District 9 I will.


*starts alien gun* I thought I heard something, probably just my imagination


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Who has the most posts in this thread? Me and Martial. Not you. 

Our word is law.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Who has the most posts in this thread? Me and Martial. Not you.
> 
> Our word is law.


But who's the one who started this thread?


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

By law of Chee, me.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Sherlock Holmes had the potential to be worse.  But instead we were treated to the last great romantic comedy of the decade.



Fixed for you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

On RT and Clash of Titans: Remember that RT consists of official critics. They like shit like "The Wrestler" or "Hurt Locker". Nothing wrong with that, but they rarely like blockbusters.

Plus, they loved "The Crazies", and disliked "The Wolfman".. I don't think "Clash" will be a great movie, or even a good movie. But I won't necessarily judge it like that. I'll judge it like it should be judged: An entertaining blockbuster or an unentertaining one.

I expect somewhere between a 2 or a 3/4 star rating(probably 2.5/4). 

Anyway,

50 Dead Men Walking: F

Might be a good movie, but the thick accents made it difficult for me to tell what was going on. To make matters worse, the bastard didnt even have subtitles!


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> We have alien weapons that work only for us fangirls.
> 
> They have sparkles.





Dat Swagga.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 1, 2010)

How to train your dragon: 9/10

Great graphics, nice story.It was predictable but that won't stop you from enjoying it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

I say Chee is Sharlto in disguise of a teenage girl, he's luring you all in, run


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

New Moon: 10/10

The best movie I've seen since The Dark Knight!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

Alone in the Dark 9/10

How did I miss this film?!!! Just an absolutely fantastic adaptation. Tara Ried really surprised me aswell, her portrayal was not only believe but so touching. And Christian Slater, bravo man bravo. 

The film was thrilling, superbly paced, imaginatively designed, consistently suspenseful and is never unintenionally funny. Groundbreaking cinema.


----------



## chubby (Apr 1, 2010)

(500) Days of Summer

8/10
Pretty funny, and a fairly accurate portrayal of a young relationship. It tried to be too indie-quirky (a la Juno) sometimes, but it's easy to let that just wash over you when the rest of the movie is so much fun.


----------



## Muah (Apr 1, 2010)

Hellraiser 3 8/10

halloween 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

Stop the FFFFFFFF!

Although Alone in the Dark had its moments, it wasnt that good!

And who would consider Hellraiser 3>Halloween. That's just madness.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2010)

Hellraiser 3 was better than Rob Zombie's Halloween.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe. I thought Zombie's movie was average, and dont remember Hellraiser 3....although I usually hear bad things about it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

Boondock saints -10/10 my 10th time watching it and it's still fucking awsome


Desperado-9/10 good but not as good as saints.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 1, 2010)

Fireflies in the garden 4/10

Uninteresting and boring family drama. Totally wastes the nice cast it had, altough putting Ryan Reinolds on the lead of an "intense serious dramatic movie" wasnt a smart move. The picture is too shallow and simplistic to catch your attention plus it never has some big revelation to break your half boredom state.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

The Machine Girl-b-  like a Sam Peckinpah movie without the social commentary


Edit

Chocolate (2008 film)-A+. It's a thai film about an autistic girl who can master martial arts moves by watching people do it. The girl is only like 13 and she fights with the experance of a fighter like Tony Jaa. (she watches ong-bak multiple times through out the move)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You'd doubt ME?!



No, sir. I was just surprised that you've seen that one. You may get a Guinness World Record for watching the most B-rated movies someday. xD


*Love Exposure*

It says in the opening that it's based on a true account. I find that hard to believe because this film is stranger than fiction, and really, really perverse. The 3 main characters are all sick in one way or another. Yu, a 17-year-old high school teenager, revels in committing sins, particularly taking upskirt photos of girls on the streets, so that he can make a good confession to please his father who is a priest. Then, there is Yoko, also a 17-year-old, who hates all men in the world because she has a lustful and perverted father who tried to sexually harass her. When she meets the cross-dressed Yu, she falls in love with "her" and begins to doubt her own sexuality. But the most twisted of all is a girl named Aya Koike, who is a sado-masochistic cult member. She has an abusive and religiously fanatic control freak for a father, and when one day she finds him paralysed with a stroke, she gets her revenge by cutting off her penis. Koike is morbidly infatuated with Yu and takes to stalking him and tapping into his phone calls. In order to recruit Yu into her cult, the Zero Church, she devises a diabolical and elaborate plan that involves everyone around him. 

The film is 4-hour long but not a moment dull. But granted, not everyone can finish the whole film due to its perverse nature. I admit all those panty shots did make me feel very uneasy, because I'm a real gentleman (don't laugh ) I think the film is essentially about the demarcation between love and lust and also between religion and occult. I could be wrong though, because I can't really say that I had made full sense out of it. The one thing this film does for me is that it reinforces my notion that Japanese are indeed very strange.

6.5/10


*The Graduate*

It's amazing how much this film still resonates with fresh graduates like me after 40-odd years. The burnout feeling as a result of nearly 2 decades of seemingly pointless education, the angst and the defiance against social norms and conventions, it really struck a chord with me.

And man, I love Dustin Hoffman! The whole seduction scene was superbly done. It's the most hilarious moment in the entire movie. On the other hand, the relationship between Elaine and Benjamin seems a bit rushed. After going out with Ben only once, Elaine becomes so madly in love with him that she can even get over the fact that Ben screwed her mom? That makes Elaine pretty slutty if you ask me. 

But despite its flaw, it's still a great movie and it has a great soundtrack.

9.5/10


*Malena*

Whoa, lots of nude scenes. Rukia will sure like this. Personally, I don't find Monica Bellucci attractive, even when she is naked. In fact I enjoyed the scene where Bellucci gets beaten up by a bunch of angry women more than the sexual fantasies the main character has of her. But don't get the wrong idea. I'm not gay nor a woman-hater. I'm just not interested in Megan Fox type of bombshells. 

But I do find it pretty interesting to look at the whole story from the perspective of an adolescent. Try to put yourself in his shoes and imagine yourself as a little boy, I think you will get more out of the film this way.

7.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

> Personally, I don't find Monica Bellucci attractive



What?

What?!!!!

WHATTT!!!!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What?
> 
> What?!!!!
> 
> WHATTT!!!!




Alright, I'm gay. *smashes closet*


Nah, she has a nice figure, I will grant her that. But she really doesn't have the kind of beauty that will turn my head on the street. Plus, she was like 35 when she played Malena.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2010)

Clash of the Titans remake: C+

Saw the 2D version, as apparently the 3D version sucks. Review will be up tonight


----------



## Kobe (Apr 2, 2010)

*Everything Is Illuminated*

10/10.

Awesome scenario, one of the best movies I've seen recently.

It's so simple, yet so beautiful.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

Men who stare at goats

6/10

Did find it that interesting. Or funny.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2010)

Clash of the Titans

8/10

Story was meh, but the special effects were amazing. Although I got bored after a while. Just another action flick and reminded me so much of The Lightning Thief because I watched that movie before this one.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

> Story was meh, but the special effects were amazing. Although I got bored after a while.



Medusa looked horrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2010)

review is in sig. She generally looked good, although at times she looks very CGI. I loved the bit where she tried to "stone" someone, and it didn't work, and she got all confused. It was a pretty charming moment.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 2, 2010)

How to Train your Dragon

10/10

Loved it. A fun movie and the main dragon in it was so cute.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon - B+.  I still have a few problems with this, but they're very minor.  I wasn't interested in it at first, especially since I just wasn't buying the whole 'Chris Sanders designing dragons' part, but it really pleasantly surprised me.  Very enjoyable.  Loved Scottish Conan Guy's part, and Toothless was a-fucking-_dorable_.  Great score, too.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

I liked that dragon that could put himself on fire. Wasn't cute, but cool.

Now Toothless was cute. pek


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 2, 2010)

from martial's Clash of the Titans review said:
			
		

> But I have seen clips*[Clash of the Titans(1981)]* and it's stop motion special effects certainly are interesting. Already we have a problem, because those kinds of special effects and visuals were new at the time.
> ...
> While the action is better than the shaky camera battles of a Michael Bay film,


The original Clash of the Titan's special effects were viewed as a throwback, it was post-Star Wars afterall. And Michael Bay rarely uses shaky-cam for his action scenes; the scenes are shot so tightly and edited so quickly that it can be just as disorienting.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Clash of the Titans: 8/10

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Nothing earth-shattering, but the action and special effects were great, plenty of humor, and Sam was stellar.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

I plan on seeing Clash of Titans this week next weekend at the latest.. my little review shall be up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

Not interested in Clash of the Titans.  Next up for me is The Losers next week or Kick-Ass the following weekend.

I'd probably see The Runaways too actually.


----------



## Dante (Apr 3, 2010)

The Duchess - 7.5/10
A Clockwork Orange - 9/10
The Silence of the Lambs - 9.2/10


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 3, 2010)

Scent of a Woman : 9/10  ( Al pacino rocks)
Christmas in August : 9/10 ( one of my fav korean movies)...
Leon : 10/10 ( My fav ..)....


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> The original Clash of the Titan's special effects were viewed as a throwback, it was post-Star Wars afterall. And Michael Bay rarely uses shaky-cam for his action scenes; the scenes are shot so tightly and edited so quickly that it can be just as disorienting.



But it was still cutting edge stuff at the time.

As for Bay and shaky-cam, I disagree, albeit I may have been exagerating. I thought Transformers(1) was way too shaky cam'ed. 

Although as that's the only one I can think of, I probably wasnt being fair(although I notice it's often used in the movies he produces too).

As for "The Losers", it looks like a smaller scale version of "A-Team" to me. I'll see it, but am not expecting much.


----------



## mootz (Apr 3, 2010)

Clash of the Titans sucked. I give it a D-/D


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife Trailer: 9/10.  OMG!  It's fucking Wesker!


----------



## Vexen (Apr 3, 2010)

Clash of the Titans- 7/10 liked some parts, kinda meh at other parts.
Alice in Wonderland- 9/10 loved it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2010)

*72 Tenants of Prosperity*

I was pleasantly surprised because unlike many other movies with a similarly star-studded, lumbering cast (The Banquet for instance), this one actually has a pretty coherent plot. And it is hilarious enough to keep me laughing till the end. It contains several spoofs of various Hong Kong movies such as Ip Man and Infernal Affairs. It would surely bring a smile to your face if you could get the references. I think 72 Tenants of Prosperity is possibly the closest thing to a pure and unadulterated Hong Kong comedy that you can find these days. I hope tvb will make more movies like this in the future. Recommended to aficionados of good ol' Hong Kong comedies.

PS: Linda Chung looks really pretty in this film. 

8.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Clash of the Titans 4.5/10

I like the old one, I've seen the original one a few times, its been a favourite since childhood so I have fond memories of it. The reason I like the older one is simply because it had a charm about it, its mystical, magical and above all quite the fun epic adventure, something this film lacked. 

Problem here was that this version was just a soulless and charmless affair. The plot was different too, with Andromeda barely even featuring in it. Perseus was angry through out the whole movie for no real reason, Zeus was a douche bag and I was rooting for Hades throughout. The plot was thin and the acting was off, especially from Worthington but I blame the script for that. 

Having said that it was fun I guess, the effects were nice too but they butchered the Medusa scene, its suppoused to be tense but it wasn't. And she was wearing a bra.

It could have been great, but settles on mediocre sadly. Another case of not spending enough time on the script.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgRVJksQocM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah.  I don't want any more threads about crappy movies like Transformers 3.  I want to know when Sherlock Holmes 2 will be released.  

(Gabzilla AKA The Queen of Yuri is lurking.  )


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

This had me fangirling forever.


----------



## Dante (Apr 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgRVJksQocM[/YOUTUBE]



I remember after I watched the movie, I used a Sherlock Holmes set and listen to this soundtrack all the day

Sherlock Holmes FTW


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry 7/10 funny movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Clash of the Titans 4.5/10
> 
> I like the old one, I've seen the original one a few times, its been a favourite since childhood so I have fond memories of it. The reason I like the older one is simply because it had a charm about it, its mystical, magical and above all quite the fun epic adventure, something this film lacked.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I keep hearing they screwed Medusa up. Agree on Worthington. man, he is freaking DULL in this movie.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

Clash of the Titans 3D - 7.5/10, it had it's moments of enjoyment, the acting felt sub-par. The 3D seemed kind of pointless to me, the movie experience wouldn't have changed without it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 4, 2010)

Clash of the Titans 7/10

Action scenes were great and the bit of comedy in it was funny but there wasn't too much story. and everybody dies too quickly at one point


----------



## Dante (Apr 4, 2010)

The godfather - 10/10


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 4, 2010)

Windtalkers. 8/10
One of the most inspirational movies of our time. The film showcased the critical role of Navajo American marines in the Pacific Theater of World War II. The film also however presents the controversial treatment of minority soilders by white soilders.

Comparable to SPR and the Longest Day.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2010)

Drachenzaehmer Leicht Gemacht!

10/10

Action: awesome
Humor: awesome
story: awesome
characters: awesome

entertainment: hooked until the very end


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 4, 2010)

Remember me 6/10

Some sort of surprise with this one. While it totally looks like a cheap way to use Pattinson´s fame it actually is a half decent drama that makes some good points here and there. Pattinson is not a good lead but he´s better than in sparkling vampires. Rest of cast is ok. But what really made me rate this film above the average was the unexpected and surprising ending that gives a very nice touch.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

The Covenant~ Bollocks/10

It was like a bad episode of Supernatural.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Clash of the Titans 7/10
> 
> Action scenes were great and the bit of comedy in it was funny but there wasn't too much story. and everybody dies too quickly at one point




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I was pissed when that older guy died from falling into the fire or whatever. Didnt even realize what happened at first.




Ennoea: You mean it wasn't?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

Spy next door
0/100 boring,crap,the kids donest d much,they dont wear spy suits, jackie chan doesnt beat up bullies. gay gadgets etc


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

It was bad MH, I don't know whats wrong with me, I just keep watching crappy movies. I even watched Were the World Mine, wtf was that shit...


----------



## Jojo shine (Apr 4, 2010)

Taking of Pelham 123
8/10
I liked it, Washington acts as good as always and travolta didn't let his scientology crap get to him. I was disappointed that the bad guy(travolta) didn't get away in the end.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 4, 2010)

*Why Did I Get Married Too?* Drama Filled/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It was bad MH, I don't know whats wrong with me, I just keep watching crappy movies. I even watched Were the World Mine, wtf was that shit...



Its been awhile, but I remember it being generic-bad, which imo, is often the worst kind.

Alien Raiders: C

Not as cheesy as the title suggests, but it's actually a pretty solid Sci-Fi original(rare words indeed). Review should be up today.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2010)

The lost World Jurassic Park 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2010)

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince-A*
The ending is a bit rushed, but it does what it sets out to do admirably well. Setting up the plot and the characters for the craziness to come.

Plus the movie is gorgeous too.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2010)

Clash of Titans 2010

5/10

it wasn't really entertaining and didn't have my attention the whole length of the movie


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 5, 2010)

The Blind Side -6/10. A dime a dozen -or what's the expression.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Cash of the titans (1981)-A+++ watched it 3 times last week...Laurence Olivier is the god of the stage...and zuse...and a Baron of the british empire...and a member of the Order of Merit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't remember what the movie was called, but it was from 1998 or 99 or something and it sucked. 4/10

A couple assholes decide to raise/borrow/steal 50,000 to buy this shitty bar that sucks and they go into the shitter because their bar sucks. Then they steal this chef and he makes everything better. Then the chef gets deported or something and they suck again.

It goes back and forth like that the whole movie and I don't care about anyone or anything and then it ends with *no conclusion*.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 5, 2010)

How to Train your Dragon 10/10

iwantatoothless



Rukia said:


> (Gabzilla AKA The Queen of Yuri is lurking.  )


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

Grizzly Man: B-

Interesting but flawed documentary about Timothy Treadwell, the Grizzly Man, a guy who shared a bond with Grizzly's and was eventually killed by one(along with his girlfriend). 

On the positive side, Treadwell was a captivating and charismatic person and a damn fine filmmaker as well. He did seem to share some strange bond with animals in general, and was obviously a conflicted person. Sometimes he was humble and kind, other times he was a pissy, petty egomaniac. He was probably bipolar, but I'd say a decent person overall. He was a bit of an oddball though, at one point touching bear poop with an almost sexual fetish(even saying stuff like how wonderful it was because it was "inside her"). I actually thought he was gay, but at one point states he wasn't, and I tend to believe him only because he states that he wishes he was gay sometimes(he stereotypes guys as just 100% pleasure seeking horndogs). I dont think he was sexually attracted to bears either, necessarily, but there was probably a desire to be one. 

My problem with the documentary was that it was directed by Werner Herzog, a fine filmmaker himself. For one, the documentary seems to be more about Herzog's feelings than Treadwell. This can sometimes work, but I just found myself disagreeing with him. 

For one, I don't think he had a death wish. I think he had sort of a messiah complex. If he wanted to die, he wanted to die for the bears, not by one(he even says so a few times). I think he would've rathered been killed by angry poachers. Furthermore, he spent his final moments(as recorded on a tape, which we don't hear, but it's explained) begging his girlfriend to save him, then when it was apparent he was screwed, telling her to run away. (she apparently didn't).

Herzog also claims that Treadwell refused to see the harsh side of nature, but I think it was obvious he did. He obviously hated that side and probably felt that humanity and God had the job of stopping it. In one scene, he starts yelling for God(and other religious icons) to make it rain and it does. But he often would talk about the harsh side of nature, so I dont get why Herzog felt that way.

My final point of criticism is how it was structured. I felt they should've began with a brief overview with him, go to his childhood and follow up to his tragic death in 2003. Instead he starts with the prime, then his death, then more of his prime, then his childhook, then more of his prime, back to his death and shortly before his death. Also, some of the interviews felt VERY staged, and the final bit with the helicopter singing a song(but inserting Treadwells name in it) felt cheesy and fake. 

So as much as I like Herzog, he screwed this documentary up. Everything good about it came from Treadwell himself. I will say this, I admire Herzog's decision to not play Treadwell's death tape and instead just focus on Herzog apparently listening to it. 

So did Treadwell do more good or harm, as sticking so close to bears makes them used to humans(which is a bad thing). I hope that it was more for the good, especially with the documentary being quite educational. Plus, he left an impression on the kids he taught. Even if he was misguided, I believe that he was quite the success story. His life was troubled until he found his calling and to me, that is the greatest kind of example you can give.

Edit: Oh yeah, in a few creepy scenes, Treadwell films the bear that probably killed him. Oddly, his girlfriend appears in one of the shots


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 5, 2010)

Clash of the titans 6/10

It delivers a mindless, dumb but anyway fun and entertaining action for a couple of hours. Bad actors, good CGI, everything as expected. One friend said that Worthington couldnt be turned into a stone cause he already is.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

0/10 Clash of the Titans.

Sheik Suleiman uses Suicidal explosion on Medusa. A movie with nothing to do with Arabs, Tuaregs, Muslims or Middle Easterners, but Hollywood just couldn't resist.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 5, 2010)

Paranormal Activity - 9/10

It was quite scary shit actually when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



some poor bitch just stands still for hours watching over her dickhard fella and the finale. He got what he deserved for. To stick up his two fingers at the demon 




At least my flat is totally anti-demon or some creepy shits.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Grizzly Man: B-



I've seen Grizzly Man as well. I'd give it a 7/10. While the ending was sad cause of the deaths, it was an amusing movie. 

Julie and Julia - 8/10
This was a fun movie, and I like Amy Adams.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Sinbad 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2010)

The Insider - 9/10
Pulled me right in.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 6, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon: 8/10

Very funny and entertaining movie. Was heavily clichéd of course but still worth the watch!


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 6, 2010)

Paranormal Activity. 8/10.

Start and end were very good, full of suspense... I felt it dragged a bit in the middle.

It was also quite cliché, inspired from Most Haunted methinks.

Freaky though. I recommend watching it with friends, group hysteria would heighten the fear, I watched it alone and it was kinda... suppressed.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 6, 2010)

*Shutter Island
*

7.4 / 10.0

while watching I was happy, and story was going quite good and interesting.. but I wasn't impressed by the ending...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2010)

*Shutter Island*

An excellent psychological thriller. Love the paranoid atmosphere created and also Leonardo DiCaprio's insanely brilliant performance. It made me want to see my favourite novel, And Then There Were None, adapted into movie as well.

Some of the more subtle "hints" (or rather things that will make perfect sense upon revelation) scattered throughout the film which I have noticed after second viewing:


*Spoiler*: _Do not click if you haven't seen the film yet_ 



1. Teddy's aquaphobia
2. The guards' edginess when Teddy arrives
3. Chuck's clumsiness with the gun
4. Dr. Cawley looks as if he's waiting for Teddy's reaction when he tells him that they used to drown their patients
5. Some of the guards idle around when they're supposed to be looking for Rachel Solando
6. Mrs Kearns is visibly disturbed when asked about Laeddis (most likely she learned about what happened to Noyce)
7. Chuck smiles sheepishly when Teddy asks Mrs Kearns if Dr. Sheehan had made a pass at her
8. Teddy lighting matches is subtly symbolic
9. Noyce tells Teddy it's all a game set up for him
10. Noyce says "You can't dig out the truth and kill Laeddis at the same time."




9.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

> Sheik Suleiman uses Suicidal explosion on Medusa. A movie with nothing to do with Arabs, Tuaregs, Muslims or Middle Easterners, but Hollywood just couldn't resist.



I laughed so hard at this scene, it was one of the most dumbest things I've seen.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose 7/10 scary movie


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 7, 2010)

Clash of the Titans

7/10

What's Perseus doing with Io anyway. Andromeda hello?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Shutter Island*
> 
> An excellent psychological thriller. Love the paranoid atmosphere created and also Leonardo DiCaprio's insanely brilliant performance. It made me want to see my favourite novel, And Then There Were None, adapted into movie as well.
> 
> ...


uh who was who again?  who the heck was Laeddis


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2010)

lol, You should probably see it a second time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Andrew Laeddis is Teddy's actual name.


----------



## Cair (Apr 7, 2010)

The Princess and the Frog- 9/10.

Dr. Facilier made that movie. 
Then they killed him.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 7, 2010)

brothers 8/10 it was kinda creepy and disturbing but it was a good movie


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 7, 2010)

The Last Unicorn

Fuck life/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2010)

I've always wanted to see The Last Unicorn.


----------



## krome (Apr 7, 2010)

_Sherlock Holmes _7/10


----------



## PAPER BULLET (Apr 7, 2010)

_How To Train Your Dragon_ 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 7, 2010)

Kick-ass - 9/10
So hilarious and awesome! The action scenes were great fun. Nic Cage was great(i know i know, trust me on this though)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine: B-

When you think about it, the plot just sort of drags its way on....but I laughed enough to not care.

The Toxic Avenger: B-

Tomorrows review, but damn, this is not an easy movie to review.


----------



## ez (Apr 8, 2010)

The Fly ('86): 8/10

I was impressed by the makeup job more than anything else. Hilarious movie.


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mist 9/10

Has a strong plot for a horror with suprisingly good acting, semi realistic scenario's, probably the best horror I have seen, only let down was some imperfections in the CG.


----------



## chubby (Apr 8, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Kick-ass - 9/10
> So hilarious and awesome! The action scenes were great fun. Nic Cage was great(i know i know, trust me on this though)


This is the second time I've heard good things about Cage in this movie. Surely this means it's time to _head for the bunker!_

Kick-Ass is now number one on my list-of-films-to-see-that-are-currently-in-theaters, or LOFTSTACINT as I like to call it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2010)

*20th Century Boys Part 3*

A great deal of things had been changed in this one compared to the manga, probably because the original story is way too sophisticated to be made into a trilogy. So they combined the two Friends into one. Can't exactly say they're reconciled very well though, because in the manga the first Friend was a bully, while the second one was a bullied. Moreover, they have distinct personalities. The first Friend was an attention-seeking megalomaniac, the second one was a depressive suicidal cynic. There is bound to be some inconsistencies when you try to merge two such different characters together.

But it's still a very good adaption overall, just not as great or as moving as the first two films to me. 

8.5/10


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

The mist was ok..I wouldn't give it a 9/10 though...It was kinda boring..the ending was kinda harsh, but i also like tragic endings like that.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

Fighting 4/10

This is one of the worst movies i have seen.  It is right up there with Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

Buddy Boy 8/10

By far one of the weirdest movies i have ever seen.  Its a very nice independent film starring Aidan Gillen. Very interesting and weird..People who like those kind of movies (like me) would really enjoy this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say Mist was boring, interesting concept and well executed, the ending was abit off tho.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't say Mist was boring, interesting concept and well executed, the ending was abit off tho.



ending was a wtf moment --'


Dear John 5/10. Bad movie...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2010)

lol, as for Nic Cage's acting, I hate it in the trailer when he does that stupid laugh. It makes me feel embarassed for him.

But with that said, I think people overhate him in his films. Sure, he doesnt always choose good movies(although I liked Knowing and Bangkok Dangerous, and I liked him in both), but I never consider him to be distractingly bad.....Well, except in "The Wicker Man".


----------



## Nakor (Apr 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, as for Nic Cage's acting, I hate it in the trailer when he does that stupid laugh. It makes me feel embarassed for him.



His entire persona in the movie is great!(including the laugh) Once you see the movie, you shouldn't feel embarrassed for him. I sure didn't. It's obvious, that the movie shouldn't be taken seriously, so view it in that light.

plus nic cage loves superheroes. he was probably having a blast making the movie(apart from all the money he made that he needs to pay off his ridiculous debt)


----------



## Cair (Apr 8, 2010)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame- 9.5/10

I cried. 
Why doesn't Disney make stuff like that anymore?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2010)

Nakor said:


> His entire persona in the movie is great!(including the laugh) Once you see the movie, you shouldn't feel embarrassed for him. I sure didn't. It's obvious, that the movie shouldn't be taken seriously, so view it in that light.
> 
> plus nic cage loves superheroes. he was probably having a blast making the movie(apart from all the money he made that he needs to pay off his ridiculous debt)



lol, I wonder if I'll see that(because Im torn between that and Death at a Funeral).


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

White Light/Black Rain: The Destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki 9/10 good documentary on the survivors from the atomic bombs dropped in japan during WW@


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2010)

Wicker Man Nic Cage was awesome, he slapped women, its win


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2010)

How to Train You're Dragon

4/5


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2010)

Hot tube Machine - 6 - It had some good funny moments but felt it never hit it's stride.


----------



## Dante (Apr 9, 2010)

The godfather 3 - 8/10


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2010)

Kick Ass - 4/5 fucking great!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Kick Ass - 8/10


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2010)

Summer Wars

This movie was awesome, really fun story with great characters.

High and Low

Wow this movie was amazing. Told over two acts both have a distinct and different feel. While Act 1 was definitely great Act 2 is the superior part with terrific pacing and some of the finest cinematography and lighting I've ever seen in a black and white film, the scenes at the night club and the addicts alley were definite high points in terms of visuals. I also really liked how the detective work was done in act 2, it really reminded me of The Wire, which is of course a very good thing. This is a wonderfully subtle and detailed film that any Kurosawa fan should check out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2010)

Sex and the City 2: 8/10.  I'm glad they focused on Miranda a little more this time around.  Loved the celebrity cameos too.  Better than the first movie.  I hope there will be a third.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2010)

Date Night: B-

Decent comedy-thriller with some nice dramatic bits. Carrell and Tiny Fey's chemistry works and Fey especially does a good job. Liked the smaller roles as well.

Not great, but pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2010)

Rukia are you using your time machine again?

As Good As It Gets: 9/10

Love it, its been a favourite of mine for years. It still as charming, wonderful and homophobic as it ever was. Shame Helen Hunt was cast in it tho, her forehead is so distracting.


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2010)

Rukia pisses me off, he got to see Inception.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2010)

*Clash of the Titans (1981)*

The story is pretty fascinating, but the CGI looks funny. I'm sure that's not the best they could do in 1980s. 

8/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2010)

That wasn't CGI. Puppets, man.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2010)

> but the CGI looks funny



Its the 1980's, its all stop motion animation.


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of The Bank Job.

8/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2010)

They didn't use computer at all? Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## ez (Apr 10, 2010)

the running man

7/10

still as funny as the first time i saw it/


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 10, 2010)

A Time For Killing (1967): I give it an A. Glen Ford and george Hamelton star in it and it's an awsome civil war move


----------



## Munak (Apr 10, 2010)

Date Night 8/10

Not LOL as I hoped for, but you just had to giggle at the two's interactions. Action was fast, and the driving scene was ace. And of course, Tina Fey in a dress. pek


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Date Night 8/10
> 
> Not LOL as I hoped for, but you just had to giggle at the two's interactions. Action was fast, and the driving scene was ace. And of course, Tina Fey in a dress. pek



You summed it up perfectly.

I like how Tina Fey is a very good looking gal, but not too good looking. She's believably good looking, and for once, the pairing isn't a hot gal with an ugly guy(Steve Carrell isn't that good looking, but he's good looking enough to buy her with him as long as he has an interesting personality, which he did in the movie).

Anyway,

Ninja: C+

I bet you can't guess what that one is about......


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2010)

*Memoirs of a Geisha*

It's not even one-tenth as good as the novel. They failed to capture the cut-throatness of the geisha world so vividly portrayed in the book and turned one of the most engrossing stories I've ever read into a mediocre and rather poorly acted movie. 

4.5/10


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 10, 2010)

Finished " Cannibal Holocaust "....Its one of those Legendary movies...Absolutely loved it...so ob 10/10........


----------



## Nakor (Apr 10, 2010)

Waco:Rules of Engagement - 6/10
Was a good documentary in terms of evidence and facts of the case, but I was bored through most of it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Memoirs of a Geisha*
> 
> It's not even one-tenth as good as the novel. They failed to capture the cut-throatness of the geisha world so vividly portrayed in the book and turned one of the most engrossing stories I've ever read into a mediocre and rather poorly acted movie.
> 
> 4.5/10



Oh, I totally agree. And the character that takes in the main character as her apprentice (forgot their names, been a while), was read to be beautiful and always wore the best kimono. She looked like a _servant_ in the movie.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

The Silence of the Lambs 8/10 good movie hpkins is great as lecter. the character Buffalo Bill was creepy


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh, I totally agree. And the character that takes in the main character as her apprentice (forgot their names, been a while), was read to be beautiful and always wore the best kimono. She looked like a _servant_ in the movie.




lol yeah, Mameha was played by Michelle Yeoh, an actress from my country. She looks really old in this movie. And the Hatsumomo played by Gong Li is a joke. 


*The Lion King* 

It has a more mature plot than your average Disney cartoons and I like that. 

9/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea, she did look old. I thought she was supposed to be around  Hatsumomo's age.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 10, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Memoirs of a Geisha*
> 
> It's not even one-tenth as good as the novel. They failed to capture the cut-throatness of the geisha world so vividly portrayed in the book and turned one of the most engrossing stories I've ever read into a mediocre and rather poorly acted movie.
> 
> 4.5/10



I think so too..

They really failed to capture the passion Chiyo had for Tanaka. I had no problems with Hatsumomo, she was actually very pretty, but Mameha seemed a bit old for the part.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 10, 2010)

The bounty hunter 4/10

Bland, generic and uninteresting romantic comedy. All the bad things you can say about 90% of the genre are here. Have some laughs here and there but nothing more. I still cant see Butler outside action movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2010)

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt: D+

I was wondering why Michael Dougless, who got top billing, would be in a direct-to-DVD film. I can now see why.

The script isn't bad, but it is flawed. The relationships are weak and too much time is spent on stuff we already know about(the main girl doing the investigation so she can find out things we saw before). There are also some plot holes, especially in the trial. I'd make a better defense attorney than the main guys. I didnt get why the bad guy would use his car to kill people, when that would be easily traced to him.

Even though I saw the twists coming, I attribute that to me seeing a shitload of films like this. Here is a hint: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy who doesn't appear to be guilty most likely is. Watch any trial film


, and the directror handled some of the info poorly. I do admire the attempt at being shocking though, and the end is kind of cool.

The director(who also wrote it and has more talent as a writer), screws it up. His grasp on the actors suck. The only ones who make it out alive were Michael Douglas, that nerdy guy from "Avatar" and Orlando Jones....In other words, the people with careers. But why were they there in such small, supporting roles? I can see the Avatar guy, but Orlando Jones wasn't necessary at all in his typical, tacked on, "good cop" role.

The music was terrible. The attempts at suspense were actually pretty decent. But it felt mismanaged. Money went into the wrong places, and the result is that it feels too much like a direct-to-DVD video.

Still, It's worth watching to see Michael Dougless steal the show from everyone(you dont see him much anymore) and some of the twists are pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 2010: 7/10.

I'm surprised I liked it this much.  I was kind of hesitant to embrace this movie.  It doesn't seem right for anyone but Robert Englund to portray Krueger.  But Jackie Earle Haley pulled it off.  I'm not that familiar with his work.  But he was one of the few good things in Watchmen and he was also great here.

Heather Langenkamp however was missed.  Her replacement didn't do nearly as good a job.

Good to see Katie Cassidy on a role outside of Melrose Place.  She is fucking hot.  She was hot in Black Christmas and she was hot in this.  Give her more work!

Much better as a reboot than Friday the 13th and Halloween.  I think Krueger and his method are just scarier than those other 2 mindless killers.  There are a lot of teenagers out there that have never seen the Nightmare on Elm Street movies and I think this will be a good introduction for them.  Characters spend half of the movie trying every method they can think of to try to stay awake.  What could be scarier?

"One, two, Freddy's coming for you.  Three, four, better lock your door.  Five, Six, get your crucifix.  Seven, eight, don't stay up late."

Epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

So the Nightmare on Elm street remake is actually good? Thats a surprise since the trailers made it look retarded. And yes Katie Cassidy is quite the looker, loved her since Supernatural but I do wish she wore less make up and tried to look alittle less perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say 'good'.  But it was definitely decent.  And it kept me entertained.  And it felt great to see a non-3D movie again.  

I do admit that it's a little ridiculous to see Katie as a High School student.  But I didn't mind since she's so hot.  

I might have to sleep with the light on tonight though.  Several spooky scenes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

> I do admit that it's a little ridiculous to see Katie as a High School student.



Which is my biggest issue with this movie, can't they for once cast some actual 17 year olds?



> I might have to sleep with the light on tonight though. Several spooky scenes.



I remember watching the original Elm Street when I was younger, I was a scared little girl for a week afterwards


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

I really want to see this movie since I liked the first.  But I have been unable to find a decent copy so far.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ1ev18g0CU[/YOUTUBE]

Martial and Chee will like this one too I think.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2010)

Up - 10/10.  Anyone notice that in that one shot of Ellie in the hospital, there's a book and paper and a roll of tape on her nightstand? :3


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2010)

lol, stop being a troll Rukia.

I havent seen Descent 2 yet. I intend too, but I here its not very good.

Godzilla's Revenge: C-

As awful as this movie is, I love it. I grew up with it. Hell, I still own my VHS(which is what I watched).

So yeah, you have to get past the loads of stock footage battles(Godzilla sure changes appearence a lot), the annoying kid, the absurd plot.....but its so strange that I adore it. 

The Godzilla suit made exclusively for this movie is pretty good and I dug the final fight between him and Gabara. 

Its funny because Im sure that main kid is a schizo. Everyone else even seems to think something is wrong with him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

That's a shame.  Maybe I will like it anyway?

I think I'm going to watch Frailty again next.  Bill Paxton!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2010)

Well it has a 6.1/10 on imdb........So maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw Descent 2 a while back, film is basically a rehash of the first one except its now a hollywood horror movie, aka everyone in the film is a dumbass. There's no mystery, no suspense and the acting is pretty awful aswell, not to mention plotholes galore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuck.  The first one was good.  Why would they do this?


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait, wait.. _how_ do they even go about making a Descent 2?  Was it with a new cast of characters?  Either way, I feel like the first one did the plot just fine.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 11, 2010)

Religulous: A Bill Maher is brillent. Soaping those religious idiots around like red headed stepchildren.


----------



## Muah (Apr 11, 2010)

Shutter

 2004 Thai eng subs.

50/10


----------



## Extasee (Apr 11, 2010)

*Zombie Land* 9/10 Was as funny as hell, but I would have liked a bit more zombie killing.
*Sherlok Holmes* 10/10 Just fucking excellent.
*District 9* 7/10 This was just horrible in the way of how evil some of the people were. Plot was good, but confusing. Effects were great.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 11, 2010)

Date Night 9.5/10
Just excellent and hilarious. The previews kinda spoiled it too much though.

Why Did I Get Married Too? 7/10
Kinda predictable and did not need a second movie...

Shutter Island 9/10
For the reasons everyone else had

Zombieland 8.5/10
Extremely predictable but it was funny enough to ignore the cons


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Fuck.  The first one was good.  Why would they do this?



Because that's what sequels do. Haven't you noticed all those other direct-to-DVD sequels?

Vacancy 2, Joyride 2, Lake Placid 2, Screamers 2- Because apparently the world needed a sequel to that.......the market is flooding with them. The Descent 2 just happens to be one of them.

Yet they still wont make a Jaws 5. The bastards.


----------



## ethereal (Apr 11, 2010)

Kick-Ass gets a colorful ten because that's how awesome it was.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 11, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire - 8/10
Really enjoyed watching it. Loved the ending of course.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, she did look old. I thought she was supposed to be around  Hatsumomo's age.





Mαri said:


> I think so too..
> 
> They really failed to capture the passion Chiyo had for Tanaka. I had no problems with Hatsumomo, she was actually very pretty, but Mameha seemed a bit old for the part.



I was under the impression that both Mameha and Hatsumomo were in their late 20s or early 30s at most, but the actresses who played them were both in their 40s.

Also, am I the only one who found English-speaking geisha weird? 


*Toy Story*

Incredible. It definitely ranks high up there along with Home Alone as one of the best children's films ever made. I'm going to watch Toy Story 2 tomorrow.

9.5/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, it was awkward. They should've shot it in Japanese and add subtitles. Seriously, it was almost as bad as dubbing.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 11, 2010)

REC 2 - 7/10

It's not better than the first one, but it's still a decent sequel.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2010)

Legends of the Fall 8/10


----------



## chubby (Apr 11, 2010)

I got bored and saw _The Road_ in theaters, even though I didn't really feel like it. I had already read the book, and I didn't think it would translate very well into a movie. I must admit, however, that it was alright. I'd give it a solid 7/10


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

*Invictus* - 10/10

I followed up Mandela's story during that world cup and this was portrayed well... Not to mention he is one of very few people Im truly admire for what he has accomplished.

I'm white FYI.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2010)

*It´s Complicated*- 10/10.

A very hilarious movie. Hard to find decent romantic comedies these days like this one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2010)

Election:  9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2010)

Flawless: D+

Another generic and predictable direct-to-DVD film starring some big name actors(Demi Moore and Michael Caine).


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2010)

You venture outside of the Martial Arts and Horror genre's too much, Martial.  I can't remember the last time you rated an actual Martial Arts film.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Flawless: D+
> 
> Another generic and predictable direct-to-DVD film starring some big name actors(Demi Moore and Michael Caine).



But it's Flawless!  


Passion of the Christ: 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

Rukia said:


> You venture outside of the Martial Arts and Horror genre's too much, Martial.  I can't remember the last time you rated an actual Martial Arts film.



Er, just 3 days ago? When I reviewed "Ninja"......(well, technically the review wont be up till later today....but I rated it then).


----------



## Tifa (Apr 12, 2010)

17 Again 7/10 

Funny but a bit disturbing


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 12, 2010)

Zodiac. 6/10 Not bad but I was expecting... more. It went downhill along the way.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2010)

*Toy Story 2*

It's even greater than the first one. Love it.

9.7/10


Next films to watch: _2001: A Space Odyssey_ and _Twelve Monkeys_


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 12, 2010)

Gladiator. 9/10

Ridley Scott + Russell Crowe = Gladiator
Ridley Scott + Russell Crowe = Robin Hood, coming this summer. Should be as great as their first collaboration.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ace Ventura Pet Detective 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Quantum of Solace - 4/10

I give it a 4 because it had some okay action, but way too much shaky cam to be all that enjoyable.

Really, this movie tried way too hard to be smart. Like it just introduced more and more convoluted elements and dialogue in a failed attempt to come off as a mind-bending thinker. It was a stupid action flick with bad action that was near-impossible to follow thanks to the poor camera angles and effects.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Quantum of Solace was a very good bond movie.  I thought the action of pretty good.  The bad guy could have been a little better. but i think i was better than a 4  probably around a 7 is what i would i give it.


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 12, 2010)

Food INC.

Kinda boring but very informative at least.

6.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2010)

The September Issue - 7/10
I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Robin (Apr 12, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Toy Story 2*
> 
> It's even greater than the first one. Love it.
> 
> ...



Twelve Monkeys was excellent.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

I was very confused when watching 12 Monkey's, the room was like spinning, I might have been drunk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

"2001" made me want to kill myself.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Food Inc 7.5/10 uhh, I'm just gonna leave it up to you to find out.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> Twelve Monkeys was excellent.



Hmm, I think I'm gearing up for it. xDD




MartialHorror said:


> "2001" made me want to kill myself.



lol, is that a good thing or a bad thing?


@Rukia: Hot Fuzz is on my waiting list. Happy?


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

Hot Fuzz was the shit. 

Wasn't as good as Shaun of the Dead though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Hmm, I think I'm gearing up for it. xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er, bad?

To be fair, "2001" is one of those critic-y movies. It's all about themes, themes, and more themes, driven by incredible(even by todays standards) special effects.

But I find it to be a soulless, pretentious, boring mess. Kubrick is like Lynch is that he's genius, but needs someone to keep him in check.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange is Kubrick's best film.

Why would I be happy Yasha?  I mentioned it for your benefit, not mine.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2010)

I prefer "The Shining".


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

I like both Shining and Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2010)

The World said:


> Hot Fuzz was the shit.
> 
> Wasn't as good as Shaun of the Dead though.



Rukia told me the same thing.

Hmm. 




MartialHorror said:


> Er, bad?
> 
> To be fair, "2001" is one of those critic-y movies. It's all about themes, themes, and more themes, driven by incredible(even by todays standards) special effects.
> 
> But I find it to be a soulless, pretentious, boring mess. Kubrick is like Lynch is that he's genius, but needs someone to keep him in check.



Eh? But it's very highly rated not just on RT, but on imdb as well.




Rukia said:


> A Clockwork Orange is Kubrick's best film.
> 
> Why would I be happy Yasha?  I mentioned it for your benefit, not mine.



I only put it on my waiting list to keep you happy. I may not even watch it. 

Oh yeah, have you seen Jake Gyllenhaal's October Sky?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

> Oh yeah, have you seen Jake Gyllenhaal's October Sky?



That movie was kinda disappointing. :|

Maybe cause I read the book first. xD


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2010)

Fortunately I read the book after the movie, so I wasn't spoiled. But the movie was good enough to make me want to read the book.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

October Sky?  Several years ago.  Don't remember it very well.  I guess it was an alright movie.

2001 is definitely worth a watch.  I just found it to be sort of boring.  Not as boring as Barry Lyndon (another Kubrick film), but close.  'Pretentious' is a word that sort of gets thrown around a lot these days.  It definitely applies to 2001 though.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 13, 2010)

Maxed Out - 7/10
2006 documentary about how awful banks are and how they can't be trusted. I think Eliot Spitzer made a brief appearance in it, which was funny to me since it was before he got busted for hiring a hooker.


----------



## chubby (Apr 13, 2010)

Kick-Ass
8/10

Not at all what I was expecting. I thought it would be a realistic portrayal of a regular human trying to be a superhero, but it most definitely was not. Still good though. I'd describe it as _Shoot 'Em Up_ with costumes.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2010)

*Twelve Monkeys*

The story was fine, so was the acting. Brim Parrey kind of cracked me up.

8/10


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Apr 13, 2010)

Burn After Reading - 9/10
I love dark comedy.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2010)

avatar 11/10

yes i'm an avatar fanboy


----------



## Mojo (Apr 13, 2010)

harriet the spy (1996) - 10/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2010)

*2001: A Space Odyssey*

It's extremely, awfully slow and languid, and some parts are just mentally exhausting, if not torturing to watch. It's enough to drive an impatient man crazy. I suffered from a slight nausea and dizziness after watching it. (Didn't know extended slow-motion could have such an effect on people) And yet, you couldn't help but feel impressed by some of the special effects applied that seems far ahead of its time. But a second viewing? No thanks.

7.5/10


Next: _Hot Fuzz_ and _The Devil Wears Prada_


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 13, 2010)

Men That Stare at goats
3/10

This is the worst scoring i have ever gave a movie, and for good reason,  This movie was horrible in every way.  Will never watch it again.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

2001 is one of the most interesting movies ever made, but at the same time is one of the most unwatchable one aswell. Key is not to watch it one sitting otherwise you'll probably suffer from headaches for a week. I do rate it highly tho.



> Eh? But it's very highly rated not just on RT, but on imdb as well.



Because its a sci-fi classic, the film was groundbreaking in its time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2010)

The Abominable Snowman: D

Man, even Peter Cushing couldnt make this good.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 14, 2010)

Gladiator 5/10

Not the one with Russel Crow.  I'm talking about the one with Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

American Gangster 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hot Fuzz*

It's funnier and more brilliant than Sherlock Holmes in almost every aspect. And it has got quite a twist that might blow you away.

9/10


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 14, 2010)

I just watched Ninja Assassins

8/10

Not much of a story but the action was off the chain.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 14, 2010)

Kickass, 8/10

Weirdly funny.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> It's funnier and more brilliant than Sherlock Holmes in almost every aspect. And it has got quite a twist that might blow you away.
> 
> 9/10


"You're a doctor.  Deal with it."


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

The scene where he kicks grandma in the face always gets me


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2010)

Trainspotting

I dug it


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2010)

The Hangover: A-

Love how it's not only funny, but it's also intense. 

and lol at "Hottub Time Machine" stealing the pissing gag(both movies have a guy drunkenly peeing, turning around to look at something and we hear them peeing on the floor.)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The scene where he kicks grandma in the face always gets me



Yeah, that got me too. xD


*The Devil Wears Prada*

Nice movie. Anne Hathaway looked gorgeous and her acting was quite good. Meryl Streep was excellent playing her wicked boss. It got me thinking that fashion really is the new religion. Non-worshippers like me can never fully understand what the fashion aficionados are thinking, spending an arm and a leg for something as mundane as a designer clothes or handbag. I'd rather spend it on food and books. =/

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

I found Devil Wears Prada really mediocre and predictable.

I feel odd for not liking The Hangover, Im a buzzkill


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 15, 2010)

Clash of the Titan's - 8 out of 10


----------



## sharpie (Apr 15, 2010)

Hot tub time machine - 7/10 not bad, but not super funny.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 15, 2010)

Watchman 

10/10

Loved it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 15, 2010)

clash of the titans 7/10
i didn't particularly like the ending that much. overall an average movie, could have been better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2010)

Creepshow: B-

Its an anthology movie. 2 of the stories are good(one maybe even great), 1 is bad, 1 is mediocre and 1 is above average. Interesting comic book feel to all.

It will be either todays review or Sundays review(will be either this or Abominable Snowman).


----------



## Lamb (Apr 15, 2010)

Rewatched _In Bruges_, I'm such an asshole for not recognizing this as being as brilliant as it is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Creepshow: B-
> 
> Its an anthology movie. 2 of the stories are good(one maybe even great), 1 is bad, 1 is mediocre and 1 is above average. Interesting comic book feel to all.
> 
> It will be either todays review or Sundays review(will be either this or Abominable Snowman).


"I can hold my breath for a long time."


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 15, 2010)

Cruel Intentions

god I love this film, seen it maybe 30 times now. easy 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> "I can hold my breath for a long time."



That was the best one easily.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2010)

Kick-Ass: 9/10.  Loved Hit Girl.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I found Devil Wears Prada really mediocre and predictable.




I don't know. I guess I've a different yardstick for romance genre. I expect them to be predictable and cliche, as long as they're not too sappy. I rate them based on how entertaining their stories are.




> I feel odd for not liking The Hangover, Im a buzzkill



I don't like it either. I think I gave it a 4 or something.


*Tremors*

I guess I must have grown out of feeling thrilled watching monster movies. But anyway, I still think it's one of the better made B-movies I've seen.

5.5/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Tremors is so bad it's awesome. I love it.

The Nightmare Before Christmas: 9/10 the songs are so catchy, it's one of the few musicals I love. 

Though frankly I'm sick of it being the posterchild of the gothy/emo kid look.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont think Tremors is bad at all. It's one of the few movies that creates a cast of memorable and likeable characters, the monster design is unique and it actually has some really good suspense.


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

tremors is a good film.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2010)

Love Tremors, heck I even like Tremors 2: Aftershock.

The Good, the Bad and the Weird. 6.5/10

It was a good movie, the action was really well done and did have a good sense of adventure but there wasn't much else to it. The film was practically a bunch of action set pieces put together with next to no story or characterisations. Also while the Good was a badass I wish it was played by a girl, would have been much more interesting than the cardboard cut out we had.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> tremors is a good film.



is that one of the films from Mystery Science Theatre 3k?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 16, 2010)

Kick-Ass: 9.75/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2010)

As far as I know, Tremors was never on Mystery Science Theater. It's too new anyway.

I liked Tremors 2 as well.....Hated Tremors 3, was indifferent to Tremors 4, hated the TV show.

Kick-Ass: A

lol, loved it, but the trailers are so misleading(they make it look lie Superhero Movie meets Superbad; It's not AT ALL). Working on review now.


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2010)

The middle to end of The Dark Knight

I was in a shitty mood, watched TDK, and now I'm happy.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> The middle to end of The Dark Knight
> 
> I was in a shitty mood, watched TDK, and now I'm happy.



Has the same effect one me!


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> The middle to end of The Dark Knight
> 
> I was in a shitty mood, watched TDK, and now I'm happy.



Was in a shitty mood, I watched District 9, my mood has evolved from rage to glee.


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2010)

District 9 is like porn to me.

That man. My god.


----------



## mootz (Apr 17, 2010)

Kick Ass 8 out of 10

Even with his ridiculous stunt at the end I enjoyed the film because even thought there were departures from the comic it worked for the overall feel of the film.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2010)

*Peacock*

Ellen Page's latest movie (though she only has a secondary role in it). It's pretty awesome. Don't see why it has to go straight to DVD.

8.5/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Zombieland - 9/10
Fun and entertaining movie. The only complaint is that there wasnt that many zombies that they saw, but the climax of the movie was cool enough that I dont even care. Oh and...MOTHERFUCKING BILL MURRAY!


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2010)

Some Like It Hot: 10/10

Awesome comedy, ending was hilarious!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2010)

Above the Law: B-

This was Steven Segal's big debut and it's pretty shocking to see how thin he used to be. I guess Im too used the fat Seagal. It's pretty good, albeit uneven. This bumps Creepshow to be the next review(which shall be sunday I believe).


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2010)

*Terminator Salvation*

Not the best in the series obviously, but it's still pretty good.

8.5/10


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2010)

Kick-Ass 10/10.

Just a fantastic movie.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2010)

Kick Ass

I didn't like the comic book, but I did enjoy the film.  Simple mindless fun but it worked well


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

> Above the Law: B-



Is it the one with Sharon Stone? Other than Under Siege its probably the only Steven Segal movie I liked. I think this is the film that has the running scene where he looks ridiculous right?


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 17, 2010)

Kick Ass.
10/10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2010)

Braveheart 8/10 i like the movie it had been a while since i had seen it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is it the one with Sharon Stone? Other than Under Siege its probably the only Steven Segal movie I liked. I think this is the film that has the running scene where he looks ridiculous right?



yeah, she's his wife in the movie. Not sure what running scene you're talking about though.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 17, 2010)

Date Night: 7/10, enjoyable movie :3


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 17, 2010)

Das leben der anderen. Nice movie, but not as good as I expected, since it scores so well on imdb and a lot of people have recommended it to me. Average decent score of 7/10


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Not sure what running scene you're talking about though.



[YOUTUBE]GjewTcfWyEU[/YOUTUBE]

You can see a trend with his running style as he gets fatter and older throughout his wonderful career of unnecessary Aikido violence in film.

[YOUTUBE]nkskuSXqUD0[/YOUTUBE]
*

Latest Movie Viewed:* *Kick-Ass ~ 4.5/5.*


----------



## Naya (Apr 17, 2010)

*Clash of the Titans*

 3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2010)

lol, ah, I see what you mean now.


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2010)

Kick-Ass 10/10
Fucking awesome. 

Oh and:


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Das leben der anderen. Nice movie, but not as good as I expected, since it scores so well on imdb and a lot of people have recommended it to me. Average decent score of 7/10



I rather enjoyed it, enough to get it on DVD.


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2010)

Yea, I loved it too. Such a great drama.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 18, 2010)

Nanjing! Nanjing! City of life and death 8/10

Terrific chinese movie about Nanking?s massacre a bit before WWII. It can look directly at the face to any big budget serious historic drama made in Hollywood. No wonder the director is considered the chinese Spielberg. Impressive realization in a wonderful black and white for a story very crude and harsh. I totally recommend it, one of the best asian films I have seen in a while.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2010)

*Independence Day*

It's like Armageddon meets 2012. Not bad.

7.8/10


----------



## Tifa (Apr 18, 2010)

Ringu 2   5/10

What the hell is up with Sadako's face?


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oliver and Company - 8/10

Probably the first time ive seen it all the way through in at least 10 years. Man this was a short movie, 74 mins. The pace was fast as hell. There were some things like Oliver staying with Fagen for one night and then Dodger starts trippin because he wanted to stay with Jenny, saying "your part of the gang now." Im like dude, he was with you guys for like 15 hours, calm down. Not to mention the second half of the movie just got crazy for no reason, mob guy kidnapping Jenny and getting hit by a subway train, lmao wtf.

They couldnt even show a cartoon like this today. They said the word kill and death like 10 times in this movie, censorship would cut this movie apart nowadays. Man, society is sad.

The 80s music was dope


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2010)

*Alice in Wonderland*

It's pretty dull actually. The script is mediocre and not as imaginative as one would expect from a film called Alice in Wonderland (in fact, it has not much to do with the book besides borrowing its characters. It's sort of a sequel). The CGI is okay I guess. Nothing impressive. Helena Bonham was adorable though, with that bulbous head of hers.  But the actor who played Stayne was terrible. I also can't stand Johnny Depp in a Tim Burton's movie.

6.5/10


----------



## ez (Apr 18, 2010)

strangers on a train 

10/10

a masterpiece. scene with the glasses alone makes it worthy of a 10.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 18, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland. 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2010)

Death Smiles on a Murder: F

What. The. Fuck. Bad and wierd Italian horror film. Awesome title though. 

It must wait in a list of reviews though.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 18, 2010)

*Kick-Ass*

Brutal, hilarious, and... Kick-Ass! Huuray for an easy pun. 

Hit-Girl was amazing, definitely a good role model for young girls imo. Better then all those Disney Channel girls anyway. Basically, fuck all those critics i've heard about saying that her language wasn't appropriate.

I don't expect a sequal, but i'd definitely welcome one.


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes - 10/10.  Best romantic comedy of 2009!


----------



## Nakor (Apr 18, 2010)

Jurassic Park - 9/10
Great movie all around. Scared the crap out of me and gave me nightmares when I saw it in theaters in 1993


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2010)

Coco Avant Chanel 8/10

Very good biopic about the fashion designer, Gabrielle Chanel.

And Audrey Tautou is one heck of a gorgeous woman.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

new moon 3/10 bad acting


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 18, 2010)

Saw Kick Ass yesterday....wasn't expecting much...but the movie was very enjoyable...
so a 9/10..........


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just saw Fight Club for the first time...

I really dont know what to say, one of the best movies ive ever seen


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2010)

Kramer vs Kramer

I never had any interest to check this out, but it was on cable today so I decided to check it out.  I was really missing out on one of the most genuine, personal, and human movies I have ever seen.  Dustin Hoffman puts his finest performance as a man who has to change the way he lives in order to provide for his son.  The last scenes are some of the most heartwrenching scenes I have ever seen.  Of course Meryl Streep is no slouch and puts on a great performance of the tortured mother who ran away and returns for her son.  A true masterpiece in cinema.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Serenity - 9/10

After watching the Firefly series this movie made a whole lot more sense. I still remember all the classic moments from the first time I saw the movie, but the second time around it was more emotional and I had an attachment to the characters that wasn't there before. Like when Wash died at the end. 


Kick-Ass - 7/10

Decent, but not as epic as I was hoping. Hit Girl did not disappoint.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

Death at the Funeral
surprisingly not bad at all. Like an 8/10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2010)

Couples retreat 6/10


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 19, 2010)

GI Joe Resolute

10/10

Off the chain Joe movie.  Snake eyes was as bad ass as ever


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2010)

The Torture Chamber of Dr. Sadism: A-

Wow.....considering it was double billed with "Dead Smiles Upon a Murderer", I'm really impressed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

> Just saw Fight Club for the first time...
> 
> I really dont know what to say, one of the best movies ive ever seen



Yeah Fight Club was pretty awesome. 

Nightmare Before Christmas 9/10 I love it as always.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2010)

From Paris with love 5/10

Generic and fairly uninteresting Besson production. Some action scenes are nice and the film could be midly entertaining at times but overall is a bit boring and too frivolous. Basically John Travolta kickin chinese and muslim ass for 90 minutes.


----------



## CERN (Apr 19, 2010)

Kick-Ass  

8/10 Very entertaining


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2010)

XXX - 5/10
Ridiculous, but sometimes entertaining.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Torture Chamber of Dr. Sadism



Is that seriously the title of the movie?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2010)

Iron Man 2 Theatrical Trailer:  2/10.  Gives away the whole movie.  Looks like a rehash of a million other comic book movies I have already seen.  We should save our money for The Green Lantern.

This trailer was so bad that I think Marvel should scrap their plans to make an Avengers movie.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm only good for the Avengers movie if Edward Norton will return as Bruce Banner/Hulk. If he doesn't, I'll be angry.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2010)

They should recast Nick Fury.  Samuel L Jackson has been in too many movies.  I think of other similar roles when I see him doing this.  I can't take him seriously.  Bring in a lesser name.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 19, 2010)

_Palindromes_: Eh, it was ok. Weird, definitely weird. But also slightly dull. But I think the irony and purposeful pretentiousness made it ok.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2010)

Major League 2 - 6/10
More of the same from the first one, minus Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2010)

Stan Lee actually isn't totally satisfied with the way they've handled The Hulk, and has said he won't mind another reboot.


----------



## Chee (Apr 20, 2010)

I liked Incredible Hulk. 

Shut up, Martial.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2010)

I just wish it was Jennifer Connelly in the Norton version. :<

But!  Stan Lee says he wants to do a Doctor Strange movie!    I am so down for that.


----------



## Chee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea, I don't like that Liz chick, or whatever her name is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2010)

Koi said:


> Is that seriously the title of the movie?



Yeah, pretty silly and sort of a misrepresentation of the movie(as they never call him Dr. Sadism anyway).

for the record, I do like Incredible Hulk.......Just think it's overrated.

I'd put Incredible Hulk and District 9 as the most overrated movies on narutoforums.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2010)

*Angels and Demons*

I know they had changed a few things, but the adaptation is pretty good overall. The plot is tightly knit and the lines are clever. 

9/10


*Transformers 2*

I wish I didn't rewatch this. The lines are absolutely terrible and stupid. The writters totally deserve the Razzie they got. And the whole cast sucks. Megan Fox is sooooo boring and Shia Labeouf is incredibly lame. One of the worst films of the decade.

0.5/10


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I don't like that Liz chick, or whatever her name is.



You mean Liv Tyler? Daughter of Steven ugly face Tyler.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

> Looks like a rehash of a million other comic book movies I have already seen.



That should pretty much be the slogan for the Iron man series.

Incredible Hulk was okay until the end when it became a PS2 videogame. I liked the original better


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 20, 2010)

I liked Hulk Ultimate Destruction for Gamecube  

New Hulk was good I thought too but oh well :/


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 20, 2010)

Hulk movies haven't been that good yet. Hopefully that'll improve when they go Avengers syle.

I just saw "Taken". Really nice -all be it cliché- movie: 8/10. Liam Neeson does an outstanding job as usual.


----------



## TorQuoise (Apr 20, 2010)

i saw Leon The Professional. i give it a 9/10, its the best movie ive watched in ages


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 20, 2010)

Dazed and Confused: a-

great story really felt for Mitch. seniors pelted us with waterballons filled with watered down paint. Luck for me I'm good at dodgeball


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 20, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon ~ 9/10.

Really cool 3D effects, kind of a rip-off though (dear). But it was a really good film, I enjoyed it.


----------



## West Egg (Apr 20, 2010)

_500 Days of Summer_ *9* out of 10

I love this movie pek

Zooey Deschanel is pretty irresistible.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 20, 2010)

Killer at Large - 6/10
Some interesting tidbits in it, but there was alot of the documentary that was just people rambling without any facts.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 20, 2010)

How to train ur dragon....
Story - good...characters - cute....special effects- Good...
So 8/10.....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2010)

New Iron-Man TV Spot:  1/10.

I am so fucking tired of Fury telling Tony to get out of the donut.  It's not fucking funny anymore!


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 21, 2010)

Kick Ass

the actual main character is chuunin lvl but supporting cast make this 7/10



Rukia said:


> They should recast Nick Fury.  Samuel L Jackson has been in too many movies.  I think of other similar roles when I see him doing this.  I can't take him seriously.  Bring in a lesser name.



I think the bigger problem is Steve Rogers.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Rukia's trolling attempts: 0/10.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2010)

*Shaun of the Dead*

I think it's better than Zombieland, but I still don't like zombie films and still don't get why some people love them so much. I guess it probably has something to do with culture. Oh well, anyway, a few scenes cracked me up. But that's about it.

7.5/10


Next: Apocalypto


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 21, 2010)

Fight Club

10/10 I totally didn;t see that coming.  Mind=Blown.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

The fact that you went 10+ years without being spoiled is pretty amazing these days.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2010)

*Apocalypto*

The cinematography is absolutely top-notch, so is the acting. It has a lot of bloody scenes (ripping out heart, beheading and such), but all of them are what I would describe as "necessary violence", required to realistically portray the exotic culture of the Mayan civilization as well as to emotionally overwhelm the audience. It took my breath away from the very beginning and kept me on the edge of my seat till the end. Absolutely stunning and powerful. Highly recommended.

10/10


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Kick Ass 9/10

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Emperor's New Groove.

8/10


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2010)

The king of New York 

8/10


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Boy Interrupted: I don't know how to rate this because I can't really decide if I enjoyed watching it or not.  It was extremely interested, but as someone who has a young brother there were part that almost felt sort of.. exploitative.  It's very compassionate, though, yet at some points unbearably sad.  Interesting, but definitely a huge downer.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> Boy Interrupted: I don't know how to rate this because I can't really decide if I enjoyed watching it or not.  It was extremely interested, but as someone who has a young brother there were part that almost felt sort of.. exploitative.  It's very compassionate, though, yet at some points unbearably sad.  Interesting, but definitely a huge downer.


Straight to DVD sequel to Girl Interrupted?


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Documentary about a fifteen-year-old boy who has chronic bipolar disorder and eventually kills himself, showing the pain and heartbreak that the family had to go to while still examining the reasoning behind the suicide to help others, more like?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> Boy Interrupted: I don't know how to rate this because I can't really decide if I enjoyed watching it or not.  It was extremely interested, but as someone who has a young brother there were part that almost felt sort of.. exploitative.  It's very compassionate, though, yet at some points unbearably sad.  Interesting, but definitely a huge downer.



i have see in as well it is sad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2010)

One Missed Call: B

Pretty good Ringu clone. Takeshi Miike, imo, is one of the most underrated directors out there.


----------



## Psych (Apr 22, 2010)

Hancock. Finally got around to watching it. Pretty good movie. Prefer the 1st half and the direction that was going in but still, all-in-all good movie.

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2010)

*Jacob's Ladder*

Tim Robbins' 1990's psycho thriller. Not a bad movie, just a little dull and flat. Not the kind of psycho thriller that would blow your mind away. Glad to see Macaulay Culkin in it.

7.9/10


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 22, 2010)

500 Days of Summer. 
6/10 because it's not my favorite genre. Not that bad as I expected though. One major positive point about this movie is the soundtrack, which I downloaded immediately after watching the movie.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

No End in Sight - It's a documentary about the beginning of the Iraqi war/occupation, and very interesting.  I don't really know how to rate this one, either, though I'd like to see it again without having to take notes at the same time.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Reno 911!: Miami : 0 . This movie is an insult to bad comedies . It is long winded , unfunny and atrocious . As far as plot is concerned it mostly just consists of "Shaky cam transfer to new location , "punch line" , no laughter , awkward staring moment" , rinse and repeat .

The horrid scenes of the movie left my mind as they went by but characteristic of this movies' lack of humour is one of the similary unfunny take out scene before the credits , where the entiere punch line of a scene consits of a fat man in his shots jiggling his ass at the police officers .

The most anoying scene in this movie is where the anoying gay character realy turns out to be rich and own a plane . Roughly an entiere minute or more is spent on the idiot gang of cops gawking at anoying gay's airplane and talking to anoying gay's father who also strangely enough , looks gay , but in a classy manner . This scene has no punch lines , no jokes , and just drags on and on , prolonging the end of the movie unecessarily , considering the fact it adds absolutely nothing to the movies' plot other then establishing anoying gay , for all his looking like a retard who raided a 3rd hand clothes shop , actualy is rich , which would have been more funny if he would go to his plane alone after none of the characters would believe him .

However this movie cannot even handle scenes that have the potential to be funny , and there are very few of those to begin with .

This movie is of the kind of Freddy Got Fingered , though not as horrendous , where there is , quite simply , nothing to laugh at .


----------



## Dante (Apr 22, 2010)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - 9.5/10

awesome performance from Jack Nicholson also the whole cast was very good.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

Unbreakable 9/10 i really liked this movie the twist at the end was good. imo this the best M. Night Shyamalan movie. i have seen it multiple times and it is still good. the first time i saw it i was really surprised by the twist at the end.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally saw 2012. Not bad, not particularly above good either. 7/10 for some nice scenes.


----------



## Gatagata (Apr 23, 2010)

friday 10 of 10
you know this mannnnnn !


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2010)

Kickass ... 8/10

Hit Girl did it for me. Fuck Kickass, give her the movie title.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2010)

Death at a Funeral: B+

Kind of like the Hangover in that there is a lot of edgy suspense as well as laughs(although I dont think this is quite as funny or memorable). It's really good, with a strong cast, well written characters and plenty of wtf moments.

I now want to see the original.


----------

